# legacy



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

:lelbron2 m80


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

curry will win, harden deserves to win.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

james harden by far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Curry will win, but Harden deserves to win.

A̶n̶t̶h̶o̶n̶y̶ ̶D̶a̶v̶i̶s̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶a̶l̶w̶a̶y̶s̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶ ̶M̶V̶P̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶u̶g̶h̶ :mj2


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Paul George returns tomorrow! :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Didn't read the poll question properly :done

Voted Harden who I think deserves it

Curry is who i think will win it

Oh and inb4 first round exit to the Bucks


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Why is Sauce Castillo not an option?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I'd be surprised if Curry doesn't win it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Chip Kelly said:


> Why is Sauce Castillo not an option?


To be fair, I literally almost made Chip Kelly an option, since a local radio station here in Portland does that on every poll, and he usually wins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*










:curry


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I can see Curry winning it the most.

Westbrook would have won MVP and he would have been a stronger candidate, but OKC weren't winning when he was putting up big numbers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*






Sauce Castillo aka St. Nik for MVP


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Antetokounmpo said:


> I can see Curry winning it the most.
> 
> Westbrook would have won MVP and he would have been a stronger candidate, but OKC weren't winning when he was putting up big numbers.


yes they were. they didn't win every game, but they had a pretty good win percentage with him dominating. in games he doesn't dominate they aren't even close.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I guess you're right (@Zombo). They're 7-3 when Russ has a triple double.

OKC have also been playing without 3 usual starters in the lineup (no Durant, Roberson or Ibaka), which is why our defensive stats have been suffering.

To make an impact in the playoffs, I really think that they need better coaching. Take Waiters out of the lineup and replace him with Morrow. Less Dion Waiters-isolation when he's on the court, and better court vision in the clutch from all players. They may not be getting the greatest of defense from Morrow when he's playing, but Waiters doesn't have much of an impact on either end. 

I hope Ibaka comes back as soon as the playoffs begin, as him and Adams have a huge impact on the defense. This'll mean moving Kanter to the bench and reducing Adams' minutes, but I think that we can still be effective.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

With Boston's win over the Raptors they slide into the eighth spot as the Heat fall out of the playoffs. :cudi


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

congrats to kerr on breaking the record for most wins by a rookie head coach.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I could see Curry or Harden, but I think it will be Curry.

Bold move by whoever voted for Russ. :lol


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Zombo said:


> congrats to kerr on breaking the record for most wins by a rookie head coach.


and avoiding the disaster that was the new york bricks


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

West playoffs will be good. East, not so much.

I'm predicting a Warriors v Cavs finals with Memphis making a strong push to the WCF.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

@DesolationRow https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152875437673463
*
Does Steph Curry have the best handles in the league?!?!
*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Curry probably does have the best handles. Either him or Jamal Crawford


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*










Scott Brooks is a good coach.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Notorious said:


> Curry probably does have the best handles. Either him or Jamal Crawford
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:banderas

My honest, unbiased, and impartial answer: :yes :yes :yes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152875437673463
> *
> Does Steph Curry have the best handles in the league?!?!
> *


I tried to multi-quote you and *Noto* and experienced an Internet fail. Sorry!

The answer still goes, however: :yes :yes :yes

Kind of nervous about this game against the Spurs tonight even with the #1 seed sown up throughout the entire playoffs. Facing the Evil Emperor himself, Popovich, is always unsettling...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I'm still not sold either side won't pull shenanigans to hold their hands to their chests for the playoffs, wait for Curry, Bogut, Iggy, Timmy, Tony, and Manu to all sit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

That is precisely what I have been expecting all along, *Stax*. We shall see...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



DesolationRow said:


> I tried to multi-quote you and *Noto* and experienced an Internet fail. Sorry!
> 
> The answer still goes, however: :yes :yes :yes
> 
> Kind of nervous about this game against the Spurs tonight even with the #1 seed sown up throughout the entire playoffs. Facing the Evil Emperor himself, Popovich, is always unsettling...


*I understand, and as we saw from the leftover list of teams, the Spurs are your biggest obstacle in achieving the #2 regular season win record. I know you think Kerr should throw the game and sit the starters, but I still say he should go hard, not only for being a part of the #1 and #2 records as a player and coach, but to see where they stand in a possible showdown against the Spurs in the Western Conference Finals.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I understand, and as we saw from the leftover list of teams, the Spurs are your biggest obstacle in achieving the #2 regular season win record. I know you think Kerr should throw the game and sit the starters, but I still say he should go hard, not only for being a part of the #1 and #2 records as a player and coach, but to see where they stand in a possible showdown against the Spurs in the Western Conference Finals.*


Well said and you make a convincing case...

Either way I am sure of one thing: I will mark out in about an hour and a half! :mark:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Good start for the Spurs, but there are still 3 quarters to go, anything can happen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Sugar K. Leonard can't be stopped :kawhi


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Guess the Spurs are playoff ready.

Holt, please pay Leonard.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

it doesn't matter how hard you go, the regular season matchup has absolutely no meaning or impact on the potential playoff matchup. just look at all the old chicago/heat and celtics/heat regular season meetings compared to the playoff ones. it means nothing, the playoffs are a completely different game with more game tactics, planning(due to it being a length series opposed to random one game encounters throughout the season), and a slower pace with typically less foul calls.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Kawhi with 26 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists and 7 damn steals in a whole 24:23 minutes. That's a bad man. Green has also been lighting it up. Great win!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Welcome back Paul George!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Spurs dominating OKC now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

There's a chance that every team in the Southwest division will make the playoffs. The best division. :kappa


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The Hornets are definitely out of it now but they should have shut it down about two weeks ago.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Spurs making OKC their bitch lol, that was a fun game. Leonard was on fire.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I still think, sans KD, that OKC have a chance to put a slight dent in the playoffs.

Once Ibaka comes back, they have their 3rd scorer and their secondary defensive anchor. More Westbrook pick and pops w/ Ibaka and Kanter, along with better defense with Adams and Ibaka, which is what we have been lacking.

Besides, the Pels are healthy and are struggling to make the playoffs, whilst an unhealthy OKC team are on the brink of getting to the eighth seed.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I'd love Westbrook to have it, but I believe it will come down to Harden and Curry in a close once. Steph will ultimately probably take it just because of how great he has been on a great team, but I think all three of these guys deserve some recognition for the seasons they're having, as well as Anthony Davis who is just a beast as well.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> curry will win, harden deserves to win.


magic giving harden credit :duncan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Chris Copeland was stabbed last night and his wife was slashed in the leg and arm. Yikes.

The melee also lead to Antic and Thabo of the Hawks being arrested for not moving their asses out of the way.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Glad Cope and his wife are alright. Nasty incident though. And WTF at those Hawks. Seems odd.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

MVP - Izi. Curry.

Donatas Motiejunas out for season. Big loss for Rockets...






wtf with this season.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

why do the basketball gods hate the rockets









my expectations haven been severely lowered



james harden must reach super saiyan 4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Yeah, can we just start the playoffs already. At least the Bulls won't have to worry about the Magic there. They've been a thorn in our side all year.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



HiddenFlaw said:


> why do the basketball gods hate the rockets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya'll get us in Houston. Knowing Pop though, he will probably sit the starters.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The Raptors finally beat the Hornets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Cuban said:


> "If they want to keep kids in school and keep them from being pro players, they're doing it the exact right way by having the 35-second shot clock and having the game look and officiated the way it is," Cuban said Wednesday night. "Just because kids don't know how to play a full game of basketball.
> 
> "You've got three kids passing on the perimeter. With 10 seconds on the shot clock, they try to make something happen and two other kids stand around. They don't look for anything and then run back on defense, so there's no transition game because two out of five or three out of five or in some cases four out of five kids aren't involved in the play.


REKT.


i agree btw, i also hate college basketball tho. The 35 second shot clock is garbage and a lot of the "plays" they run are focused on one dude making the play. WIS was doing it right imo. Their constant movement on and off the ball is the best way to prepare players for the next level, hell they even kept the ball moving when they were trying to kill the clock, which is something that NBA coaches don't even do late in the games when they just keep it in their stars hands as he dribbles out the clock.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

35 second shot clock is the fucking worst.

Anyway, 7 players from Kentucky are heading to the NBA: Karl-Anthony Towns, Willie Cauley-Stein, Trey Lyles, Devin Booker, Andrew & Aaron Harrison and Dakari Johnson.

In case you're unfamiliar with their draft stock, Towns will be a top 3 pick (IMO he should be #1 ), WCS is projected to be a lottery pick, Lyles & Booker are projected to be mid 1st rounders, and the Harrisons/Johnson are projected to be 2nd rounders.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I like Towns, Cauley-Stein, and Booker out of that bunch.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Great to see the Bulls get their shit together in the 2nd half after that abysmal 2nd quarter.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Sefalosha out for the playoffs with a broken leg. Fucking idiot, that's a pretty big hit from what I understand (On defense).


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Saw this one today.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Curry was on fire in the first half!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

M-V-P! M-V-P! M-V-P! :mark: :curry :curry :curry :curry2 :curry2 :curry2 

45 points, 9 assists. :banderas

:klay played better than he's been playing lately, too! :mark: 

WARRIORS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

@DesolationRow

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...back-to-playing-like-the-best-team-in-the-nba


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...back-to-playing-like-the-best-team-in-the-nba


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

_How the Warriors Got Their Groove Back_ :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:high5 *Legit BOSS* :curry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Really can't believe the Bulls won last night. Missed the 2nd half because I went to a friend's house and saw the score earlier today and was like :wow.

Hopefully they win the last 3 so they can get 50 wins for the season.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Timmy made up for that missed layup, the old man still has it! 10 in a row and send Houston to the playoffs on the road.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

funny how the spurs are going to finish with the 2nd best seed in their conference after appearing to be on a roller coaster all year. they're still the best in the world.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Getting paid millions to miss free throws. What a life!? The strategy worked but there needs to be something done about the hack a _________. I'll take the wins no doubt. It just makes for a ugly game and the Harden 3 on one of those fouls should have counted.

Edit: Some good games tonight.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

As a Pacers fan, just want to say that I'm so glad that George is back and making a difference.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Good move by Cleveland to let Boston win since they have no chance to catch the Hawks regardless.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Champ said:


> funny how the spurs are going to finish with the 2nd best seed in their conference after appearing to be on a roller coaster all year. they're still the best in the world.


Yeah, they were a 7-seed like a month ago. :lol

They're peaking at the right time. Wouldn't be surprised if they came out of the West again.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The hack strategy is annoying but I don't think anyone should try and stop it. If you can't make free throws then that's your fault. 

The Houston commentary team was hella annoying too. 

Spurs going to win it all again hopefully.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

the rockets fall to 6 just like that











if donatas motiejunas was playing rockets win this one


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Are Toronto ahead of the Bulls in the standing because they clinched their division? (Both have identical records, Bulls won the season series against them).


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Y'all are jumping on Curry's back when Russ has been doing this for the past two months.

MVP: if it's not RW, it's Harden.

ALSO: Pelicans have Rockets, Spurs and Timberwolves to close the season.

Thunder have Pacers, Blazers and Timberwolves.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Joel said:


> Are Toronto ahead of the Bulls in the standing because they clinched their division? (Both have identical records, Bulls won the season series against them).


Affirmative



> In the event two or more teams are tied in the standings, a series of tiebreakers are applied to determine which team receives the higher seeding.
> 
> Two-team tiebreaker:
> 
> ...


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Steph Curry will be the MVP. Sadly, they may not even make the WCF. But, he has clearly been the most valuable player in the regular season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Steph Curry will be the MVP. Sadly, they may not even make the WCF. But, he has clearly been the most valuable player in the regular season.


Their odds of making WCF are extremely in their favour, idk what you're on about. NOP/OKC in the first round, POR/LAC in the second round. Steph's been great all season, he's been doing it on both ends, he's been rebounding, dishing out assists. Phenomenal free throw and 3-point shooter, leading the number one team in the NBA. You can credit his teammates all you want, but all the attention is still drawn to Steph no matter who from his team is on the court.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

So... Thunder need to win next 3 and hope Pelicans go 2-1? Cause if they tie it goes to NO... i think.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Pakmen said:


> Their odds of making WCF are extremely in their favour, idk what you're on about. NOP/OKC in the first round, POR/LAC in the second round. Steph's been great all season, he's been doing it on both ends, he's been rebounding, dishing out assists. Phenomenal free throw and 3-point shooter, leading the number one team in the NBA. You can credit his teammates all you want, but all the attention is still drawn to Steph no matter who from his team is on the court.




Well of course they're in their favor. However, their style has a hard time competing in long series. You just can't rely on those jump shots to fall and their big men are incredibly suspect as we both know. I love what the Warriors are doing, and if they were in the East - you could pencil them in the NBA Finals. But they will lose to a bigger/more polished opponent. Houston, Portland, LA, San Antonio, Memphis and even New Orleans can beat them in 7. 

I def think they should be considered a favorite - I just think a lot of people are going to be shocked when they bow out a bit earlier than anticipated. They're going to be good for awhile - but I see them like the Thunder or Pacers of recent yore - took a while to get over the hump but was competitive for several years.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> Well of course they're in their favor. However, their style has a hard time competing in long series. You just can't rely on those jump shots to fall and their big men are incredibly suspect as we both know. I love what the Warriors are doing, and if they were in the East - you could pencil them in the NBA Finals. But they will lose to a bigger/more polished opponent. Houston, Portland, LA, San Antonio, Memphis and even New Orleans can beat them in 7.
> 
> I def think they should be considered a favorite - I just think a lot of people are going to be shocked when they bow out a bit earlier than anticipated. They're going to be good for awhile - but I see them like the Thunder or Pacers of recent yore - took a while to get over the hump but was competitive for several years.


They're the best defensive and offensive team in the league for a reason. They're 10 games ahead of first for a reason. You said make it to WCF, so Houston, San Antonio and Memphis are not in the conversation. And New Orleans and Portland have almost no shot at beating them in a 7 game series, please.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The Clippers and Grizzlies are doing battle tonight. They are in the gaggle of teams in contention for the #2 seed out West.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Pakmen said:


> They're the best defensive and offensive team in the league for a reason. They're 10 games ahead of first for a reason. You said make it to WCF, so Houston, San Antonio and Memphis are not in the conversation. And New Orleans and Portland have almost no shot at beating them in a 7 game series, please.


You're citing regular season statistics. The playoffs are completely different. They've earned the 1 seed, but to say that their game carries over is a bit of a stretch. In any case - enjoy the games. Should be a fun NBA Playoffs - as always.

Edit - Especially if the seeds hold - a potential 2nd round series against the Spurs? They absolutely own the Warriors - and are playing hot for the playoff push. Of course, still a lot to happen and Oakland is locked in the 1 seed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

WARRIORS

:mark:

:curry with 34 points! :mark: :curry2

BOGUT. DRAYMONEYYY. :klay BARNES with the rebounding. 

Fun game to watch. The :curry 3rd quarter buzzer beater was brilliant. :mark:

Stephen Curry go get that "Kia" MVP Award you deserve! :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

In other news, if the Celtics beat the Cavs today and the Pacers lose to OKC, the Celtics will clinch a playoff berth.

Cavs will most likely sit their stars so the odds should be in the Celtics favor, but this is the same team that lost a game a few weeks ago to the Heat without Wade, Bosh, Whiteside & Deng.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Duncan Donuts :mark:. The old man still going strong :mark:.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Westbrook just cost his team the playoffs.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Zayniac said:


> Westbrook just cost his team the playoffs.


I'll give him some props for having some nice games for a stretch. But Westbrick cannot and will never be able to carry a team. The Pelicans were pretty much a lock once Durant was sidelined for the remainder of the season a long time ago. 

I remember even telling some Thunder fan on YT who swore the Thunder would win the West. I told him they wouldn't even make the playoffs. 

>


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> I'll give him some props for having some nice games for a stretch. But Westbrick cannot and will never be able to carry a team. The Pelicans were pretty much a lock once Durant was sidelined for the remainder of the season a long time ago.
> 
> I remember even telling some Thunder fan on YT who swore the Thunder would win the West. I told him they wouldn't even make the playoffs.
> 
> >


:drake1



@JM this is why wrestlingforum needs flaming. :mj2




Westbrook can't carry a team? Really? is that what happened?


so the thunder didn't have a horrific start to the season due to the fact they were missing BOTH durant and westbrook, right?

the thunder didn't get back on track once westbrook returned and got healthy, right?


the thunder didn't only start slumping once IBAKA also went down, ya know the third star that's also high valuable to the team and that defense, which was beyond awful since his injury/kanter coming on board.



somehow you've twisted this into a "it's westbrook's fault". lets ignore that none of these factors were working against Durant last year, let alone the fact that Westbrook played more games for the thunder last year than durant did for the thunder this year. ignore the fact that ibaka didn't miss a huge portion of the season last year, at a critical time no less. ignore the fact that the thunder had a ready replacement for Westbrook in Reggie, who while nowhere near as good was still a decent plug in and a solid replacement for Westbrook whereas they've had Morrow/Singler/etc fill in for Durant. Ya, that's remotely the same.



Get out with this ignorant bullshit, this isn't on Westbrook and has nothing to do with his ability to "carry" a team. ut




at least you were right about the regular season being a completely different environment and game than the regular season.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :drake1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much right about everything I say. And if I get proven wrong I'll always admit it. It's just that I don't have to admit very much when it comes to things I state. 

I'm happy people are excited about their teams and their players they like, etc. I am a LeBron James fan but don't really have a team. So for me, as long as I get good quality basketball and the best team wins, I'm happy. Not like leagues that accept mediocrity. The best should always win.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Tough year.. feel like Riley dropped the ball by not bringing Birch up at all. He could have helped us big time. Even before Bosh went down. Just another year of head scratching Spo rotations. Thought Wade had one more push in him too. 

Oh well. Gonna be nice to sit back for once and view the NBA playoffs as a basketball fan and not a Heat fan. Been a while. Will be rooting for all the underdogs of course. Even the Celtics. fpalm

Would be shocked if OKC didn't make it, Westbrook has been having too good a year not to get a couple of playoff games...at the same time...it'd be cool seeing Davis in the playoffs for once.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

you were wrong about everything you said about westbrook. :jordan


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Andre Roberson needs to go. His defense was horrible all game.

Games like this show how much we need Ibaka and the impact he has on both ends of the floor.

Good luck, Pelicans.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I can't put that all on Westbrook, the team went 11/28 at the free throw and that really cost them. He also shot 49% while the rest of the team went for 38%.

The Ibaka injury has cost the team the playoffs overall, Enes kanter might just be a top 5 offensive center in the league but he is just a liability on the defensive end of the floor. I think the idea was for Ibaka to cover up for Kanter but without him it has just been bad.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



A Paul Heyman G said:


> I'm pretty much right about everything I say. And if I get proven wrong I'll always admit it. It's just that I don't have to admit very much when it comes to things I state.
> 
> I'm happy people are excited about their teams and their players they like, etc. I am a LeBron James fan but don't really have a team. So for me, as long as I get good quality basketball and the best team wins, I'm happy. Not like leagues that accept mediocrity. The best should always win.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you were wrong about everything you said about westbrook. :jordan


I'm with UDFK on this, you were wrong about everything you said about Westbrook. You're not always right. And everything I've read that you've posted on this forum has been pretty (am I allowed to say *dumb* or will I get banned?).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

pacers need to make the playoffs :mark:

I want to see a hawks/pacers rematch with george healthy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Westbrook's tech got rescinded so he'll be active tonight.

I'm expecting an OKC win, this is gonna be their biggest game of the season so they'll be highly motivated. Meanwhile Portland is hobbled and has already clinched their seed so they really have nothing left to play for, all they're worried about is being healthy for the postseason.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Pakmen said:


> I'm with UDFK on this, you were wrong about everything you said about Westbrook. You're not always right. And everything I've read that you've posted on this forum has been pretty (am I allowed to say *dumb* or will I get banned?).



Yeah because a handful of individuals don't think highly of me that means I am not perceived positively by a lot of people.

Awww, you'll grow up some day and realize that not everyone agrees with your little world, but it doesn't make you any more right or them less right. It just means that your opinions are not always accurate.

Every poster has their detractors on here. Mine are simply the ones who quite frankly don't know anything about anything. But take heart, you're in really bad company.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

On the subject of whether or not RWB is capable of leading a team, it's worth noting that the Thunder were pretty much a .500 (12-10) team this year in games where they had Westbrook and Ibaka but no Durant.

Going a little deeper, when they had Westbrook and Ibaka on the floor and Durant off, they averaged 1.091 points per possession, while allowing 1.092 (per NBAwowy).

Not that any of that necessarily means Russell Westbrook can't carry a team. It's just to give you a sense of how Westbrook has done in that role this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

losing Sefo hurt the thunder a lot more than anyone realizes I think. his defense could have been huge for them this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

also it's pretty humorous that even after it looked like the spurs were finally DONE, like the majority of the year, they're still likely going to finish in second place. :lmao


they'll never die!


i expect them to go on a similar run as of 2012 before being DONE IN by some other team that gets hot at the right time. they were on like a 19+ win streak back in 2012, including the playoffs, iirc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> losing Sefo hurt the thunder a lot more than anyone realizes I think. his defense could have been huge for them this year.



He had a down year last season, they were hoping Roberson could be a cheaper replacement but he's not on his level defensively while also being one of the worst offensive players in the league


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I think it was two years he was one of the best corner three specialists in the league? Either way, his impact on defense was unquestionable and I know they were trying to replace him for a cheaper player, but it was pretty much the same situation as the celtics/tony allen where it's damn near impossible to actually replace someone with that level of defensive talent that can just neutralize opposing players(or at least make it incredibly tough for them).

It'll be interesting to see what types of moves they make in the off-season if they do miss the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think it was two years he was one of the best corner three specialists in the league? Either way, his impact on defense was unquestionable and I know they were trying to replace him for a cheaper player, but it was pretty much the same situation as the celtics/tony allen where it's damn near impossible to actually replace someone with that level of defensive talent that can just neutralize opposing players(or at least make it incredibly tough for them).
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what types of moves they make in the off-season if they do miss the playoffs.



Won't be anything substantial. They'll pinch pennies like always. You'd think they'd try to go all in though considering it could be Durant's last year


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

eh, probably, they don't have much cap. i would assume they're going to use their MLE on a player that can likely help them because it's durant's last year and they shouldn't send the wrong message.


it'll also be interesting to see a full year of the kanter/adams/ibaka combo. if adams can keep improving on defense, it might be possible for them to have kanter on with one of ibaka and adams at all times to cover his deficiencies, but that task alone is hard enough, which we've seen plenty of examples of from his time with both the thunder and utah. his offense is going to be a treat with durant though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> eh, probably, they don't have much cap. i would assume they're going to use their MLE on a player that can likely help them because it's durant's last year and they shouldn't send the wrong message.
> 
> 
> it'll also be interesting to see a full year of the kanter/adams/ibaka combo. if adams can keep improving on defense, it might be possible for them to have kanter on with one of ibaka and adams at all times to cover his deficiencies, but that task alone is hard enough, which we've seen plenty of examples of from his time with both the thunder and utah. his offense is going to be a treat with durant though.


Yeah you're right, they won't have much cap flexibility.

They'll certainly have to go over the cap to re-sign Kanter though, which I think will considering they were willing to do it for Jackson


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

whiteside with 13/10/5 at the half. :wee-bey


so much talent, better get his head on straight.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

PLAYOFFS!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The Nets seem to be fading fast.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

KLAY JUST WENT FUCKING BONKERS IN THE FIRST HALF AGAINST MEMPHIS,

14-17, 7-8 FROM THREE POINT LAND FOR 37 POINTS..

IN JUST THE HALF!!!!

@ DESOOOO OUR BOYYYYYYYYY

:klay :klay :klay


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

New Bucks logos aren't to bad I guess. Was expecting worse when I heard there new colors are green and cream.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Pakmen said:


> KLAY JUST WENT FUCKING BONKERS IN THE FIRST HALF AGAINST MEMPHIS,
> 
> 14-17, 7-8 FROM THREE POINT LAND FOR 37 POINTS..
> 
> ...


I was there! :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer 

:klay :klay :klay

:curry

:sodone

Too bad about the bizarre garbage time experience in the 4th quarter but it was still a fantastic game to attend! :mark:

WARRIORS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

#Mirotyic

Gonna expect some new members to the 'Nikola Mirotic Admiration Society' during the playoffs :banderas

lel at the Knicks


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Ratman said:


> New Bucks logos aren't to bad I guess. Was expecting worse when I heard there new colors are green and cream.


Wow, those are actually pretty nice. Glad they got a new logo since it seems like a new era is upon them. Seeing them in the playoffs will be cool. Small market teams :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Noto, can you please win tonight so we don't have to get bounced by the Wiz in the first round again? Thnx.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> whiteside with 13/10/5 at the half. :wee-bey
> 
> 
> so much talent, better get his head on straight.


He's under the tutelage of The Flash, so that might never happen :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Bucks look like they copied Jagermeister's logo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

so by the end of next year KG, kobe, pierce, vince, and prince will all likely be gone. whose even left. :mj2




another interesting thing, hawks/pacers played last year in the playoffs with the hawks as the 8th seed and the pacers as the first, this year it's going to be reversed. i don't think i've ever seen something like that happen before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Cavs vs. Celtics it is

LeBron gonna rape the Celtics like the good ole days


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

That moment you realize Anthony Davis has a 31.06 PER


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Notorious said:


> Cavs vs. Celtics it is
> 
> LeBron gonna rape the Celtics like the good ole days





Evan Turner to average 30/13/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

This Pacers/Wizards game. bama4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I guess that was about as exciting as a Pacers game gets. Now if they beat Memphis they are in the playoffs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Notorious said:


> Cavs vs. Celtics it is
> 
> LeBron gonna rape the Celtics like the good ole days


All the Celtics need is Mack + Hayward combination. LeBron wouldn't know what to do :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

You ask Noto to do something and he makes no excuses, he just goes and gets shit done. What a guy :mj2

Although, when we lose to ATL tonight, it'll turn out Noto did all this work for nothing. Stupid Bulls :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

So here we are at the last day of the regular season. These are the playoff scenarios for tonight

In the East...
- Atlanta has clinched the 1 seed, Cleveland has clinched the 2nd, Washington has clinched the 5th, Milwaukee has clinched the 6th, Boston has clinched the 7th
- Chicago & Toronto are competing for 3 & 4. Chicago gets the 3 seed if they win or the Raptors lose. Toronto gets the 3 seed if they win and the Bulls lose. Bulls play Atlanta, Raptors play Charlotte.
- Indiana & Brooklyn are competing for the 8th spot. Indiana gets the 8 seed if they win or Brooklyn loses, Brooklyn gets the 8th seed if they win and the Pacers lose. Indiana plays Memphis, Brooklyn plays Orlando.

In the West...
- Golden State has clinched the 1 seed, Portland has clinched the 4th, Dallas has clinched the 7th.
- Clippers, Spurs, Rockets and Grizzlies are competing for seeds 2, 3, 5 & 6. This one's a little tricky. There's a bunch of different scenarios that can play out.


Spoiler: Scenarios



2nd seed: If the Spurs win, they are the 2nd seed. Clippers get the 2nd seed if the Rockets & Spurs both lose. The Rockets get the 2nd seed if they win and the Spurs lose.
3rd seed: The Clippers will be the 3rd seed unless both the Spurs & Rockets lose. If that scenario happens then the Spurs get the 3rd seed.
5th seed: The Rockets will be the 5th seed if they win and the Spurs win. If the Grizzlies win and the Rockets lose, they can climb to the 5th seed. Spurs get the 5th seed if they lose, the Rockets win and the Grizzlies lose.
6th seed: The Grizzlies get the 6th seed if they lose or if the Spurs and Rockets win. Spurs get the 6th seed if they lose and the Grizzlies & Rockets both win. Rockets get the 6th seed if they lose and the Grizzlies win.

Spurs play the Pelicans, Rockets play the Jazz, Grizzlies play the Pacers. The Clippers have already finished their regular season play.


- Thunder & Pelicans are competing for the 8th seed. This one is pretty simple. Pelicans get the 8th seed if they win or the Thunder lose. Thunder can only get the 8th seed if they win and the Pelican lose. Thunder play the Wolves, Pelicans play the Spurs.


So things could get interesting bama4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

And most important of all, Jimmy Butler is on EXACTLY 20 points per game so let's all keep an eye on him to see if he can finish the RS with that


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Ideally GS would want to play OKC instead of NO in the first round because NO can cause some problems with their frontcourt and you never know with Bogut's status. Yeah OKC has Westbrook, but their defense overall has been dreadful. They would get shredded in 5 games. Inevitably I think the Warriors would finish both of them off quickly. 

Ever since the start of this month, the Pacers been rolling and PG-13 has been looking good coming back. They might be able to take the Hawks to 6 games. But if ATL plays at that level from January, then 4-0, 4-1 would be more likely.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Soooo many scenarios, this is exciting. I don't even know what I want to happen anymore. I'm 100% sure I want Indiana to make the play offs because I'd rather watch Paul George compete than that Brooklyn team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Man, I'm a bit worried about tonight. Nets had such a cake walk in comparison to the Pacers' final 3 (OKC, @washington, @MeMphy) but alas. Hope they have enough left in the tank after last night to pull this out.

Or just let Brooklyn choke.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

YOU GUYS. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



RetepAdam. said:


> YOU GUYS. :mark:


I approve.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

It's official, Warriors have their first play off game this Saturday.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

pelicans and warriors is the better matchup, but WestGOD deserves this berth. :mj2


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Tough season for OKC... very upset they didn't make it but can't be mad. They played good for all the injuries.. good luck to the rest of the teams.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

BULLS :mark: 

I'm really glad that the Bulls are the 3rd seed. I was not looking forward to watching the Bulls face the Wizards in the 1st round and have Wall, Beal, Gortat, and Nene make them look like bitches again lol.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Congratulations to the Pelicans. Looks like the Spurs will be the 6th seed and a matchup with the Clippers? I ain't mad at that.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Would have been nice to see another division championship, but it is not like the Spurs aren't swimming in those. Plus I'd rather not see the Mavs in the first round and I think the Pelicans deserve it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> BULLS :mark:
> 
> I'm really glad that the Bulls are the 3rd seed. I was not looking forward to watching the Bulls face the Wizards in the 1st round and have Wall, Beal, Gortat, and Nene make them look like bitches again lol.


I think we would've beaten them this year but also prefer playing the Bucks instead. Either way, nice to see them come back from 18 points and win and get 50 wins on the season.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*










no.2 seed :nasir

rockets vs mavericks first round :mark:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Can't believe the perfect scenario played out.

Get FUKD MAVS we comin for ya suckas


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The Brow gonna dominate the playoffs :mark:

Happy for him and the Pelicans.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

The Pelicans are a good story.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Spurs vs Clippers in the first round ( that's if Memphis holds on ). Lol I'm down


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Hawks over Nets in 4
Cavs over Celtics in 5
Bulls over Bucks in 6
Raptors over Wizards in 7

Warriors over Pelicans in 5
Rockets over Mavs in 7
Spurs over Clippers in 6
Grizzlies over Blazers in 6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

*Round 1: 
*
4-0 Hawks 
4-1 Cavs
4-1 Bulls
4-2 Wizards

4-2 Warriors
4-2 Mavericks
4-3 Clippers
4-2 Memphis

*Round 2:*

4-2 Hawks over Wiz
4-1 Cavs over Bulls

4-3 Memphis
4-2 Clippers

*Round 3:*

4-2 Hawks
4-3 Memphis

*Finals:*

4-2 Memphis 





disclaimer i know this isn't how it's going to play out, but it's not fun if you don't make any GUTSY picks. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

My predictions:

Hawks in 5
Cavs in 6
Bulls in 5
Raps in 7

Warriors in 5
Rockets in 6
Spurs in 6
Grizzlies in 7


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Hawks over Nets in 4
Cavs over Celtics in 5
Bulls over Bucks in 6
Wizards over Raptors in 6

Warriors over Pelicans in 6
Rockets over Mavs in 7
Spurs over Clippers in 5
Grizzlies over Blazers in 6


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

^Spurs in 5? Like the optimism. :heston

Warriors in 5
Rockets in 5
Spurs in 6
Grizzlies in 4

Hawks in 5
Cavs in 5
Bulls in 4
Raptors in 7(got to be at least 1)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> ^Spurs in 5? Like the optimism. :heston












Parker will teach CP0 a basketball lesson as usual.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

First round predictions:

Hawks in 5
Cavs in 6
Bulls in 6
Raptors in 7

Warriors in 6
Rockets in 6
Spurs in 6
Blazers in 7


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

lately i've been broadening my sporting interests. football is always #1 for me, with cricket, AFL, rugby league and Tennis as key sporting interests too, but recently getting into more American sport, been watching a lot of ice hockey lately and support the LA Kings, who were knocked out from making the playoffs. i've always had an interest in Basketball but only watch it every so often, which team do you support and why? looking to get into it more now


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



KENNY said:


> lately i've been broadening my sporting interests. football is always #1 for me, with cricket, AFL, rugby league and Tennis as key sporting interests too, but recently getting into more American sport, been watching a lot of ice hockey lately and support the LA Kings, who were knocked out from making the playoffs. i've always had an interest in Basketball but only watch it every so often, which team do you support and why? looking to get into it more now


My favorite team is the San Antonio Spurs. Reasons:

1. Hometown team 
2. I love their system and unselfish play
3. The players and coaches

Truthfully though, if there was no team here I wouldn't bother with the NBA. I don't find the product must see until the playoffs and even then, the last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter. The same with college basketball. Wake me when its tournament time. NFL will always be king.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



KENNY said:


> lately i've been broadening my sporting interests. football is always #1 for me, with cricket, AFL, rugby league and Tennis as key sporting interests too, but recently getting into more American sport, been watching a lot of ice hockey lately and support the LA Kings, who were knocked out from making the playoffs. i've always had an interest in Basketball but only watch it every so often, which team do you support and why? looking to get into it more now


Depends. Where are you from?

If you like a winning team, that is constant than the Spurs should be your number 1 always lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

people telling him to pick the spurs are shortsighted.


duncan is retiring soon. manu is retiring soon. pop is retiring soon. parker's prime is almost up.


this team won't be great forever, their key kogs are just about gone and i'm sure many of you can't tell me about their amazing history prior to duncan/pop. :jordan


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Hawks in 4
Cavs in 5
Bulls in 6
Raptors in 6

Warriors in 6
Rockets in 7
Spurs in 6
Grizzlies in 6


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> people telling him to pick the spurs are shortsighted.
> 
> 
> duncan is retiring soon. manu is retiring soon. pop is retiring soon. parker's prime is almost up.
> ...


Except "people" didn't tell him to pick the spurs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

two people answer, both said spurs.


kenny what kind of team are you looking for?



bad right now, but with a promising future: wolves/philly/utah/bucks/orlando

historically great teams: celtics/lakers(lakers also get a lot of national tv games, so you can watch them a lot on tv when they're good and even when they're bad, same with the knicks)

play the game the "right" way: blazers/spurs/hawks

STAR power: thunder/cavs/clippers/warriors




as a srsly objective answer, the lakers aren't really that bad of a pick aside from the fact you might have to wait for a few years for them to be good. this has nothing to do with their history/because they're the BEST/etc, it's just that they always get a lot of national tv games and kenny, who is from australia, would have more have an opportunity to watch them on tv opposed to other teams that only get national tv games when they're good-great.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I'm from Sydney Australia. I don't like the basketball we have here. The only tidbits I've ever watched of Basketball would be Chicago Bulls for obvious reasons in admiring Michael Jordan, and apart from that I watched the whole Lakers/Celtics series in recent time. 

If it helps, based on my passion for football (soccer), I like free flow, attacking play with great movement and intensity.

edit - play the game the "right" way: blazers/spurs/hawks

^^ that'd be more like my choosing. i also don't mind about being on tv or not, as i don't get much chance of watching the cable tv in the lounge because family uses it too much, i stream a lot of sport, as i'd do here too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

blazers/hawks/spurs.


utah jazz have DANTE EXUM, whose australian, and another australian forward(his name is slipping my mind right now).


and the warriors have BOGUT.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Interesting. I always hear about Bogut on our sports channels. 

so it's down to blazers/hawks/spurs/utah/warriors

which of these teams are in the play offs? and if so, when do playoffs start? would that help my decision? i take sport very seriously, and my "main" sports per say usually have a background story/history as to why i support them. you can gather its more difficult with stuff like nba & nhl

edit - funny fact, i've had bets against warriors in at least 3 multi bets before, each time the warriors won. pissed me off at the time, but sort of thought to myself that they were pretty good


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

I don't get why people ask others who they should support, before even watching a game...

Watch the games and who you end up developing an emotional connection to is your team.

Hawks in 4
Cavs in 5
Bulls in 5
Raps in 7

Warriors in 5
Rockets in 7
Spurs in 6
Grizzlies in 6


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

You should support BOGUT and the WARRIORS, *Kenny*! :mark: :mark: :mark: 67 wins! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:curry :klay :curry2

Bring on the playoffs! :mark: :mark: :mark: :yes :yes :yes


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

As long as the Wizards lose in five or six I'll be happy. Wittman and Grunfield is the worst coach/GM tandem in the league. The only way they're getting fired is if there's a first round exit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Fuck the Nets. Fuck the Grizzlies.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Can't believe our season is already over :kd

That was one hell of a roller coaster : 

we started 6 feet under with both KD and Russ sidelined with injuries. 

Then they came back and with them, hope. 

But KD injured his ankle and we were back at praying for a playoff birth.

then he came back. And Presti brought reinforcement at the trade deadline. We were rollin', I dared to dream that we could actually be champions. :westbrook2. Westbrook was putting up insane numbers and we were good.

And then, the news came : KD out for the rest of the season. And along with him, Ibaka injured himself too. And let's not forget Roberson and Collison. Basically our whole defense went to hell.

Which led us to last night with a beating of the dreadful Wolves (maybe the only team with as much bad luck as us), a useless beating because the Spurs deciding to elimininate us again :duncan. Well actually, let's credit the Pels instead, they played one helluva match last night.

Damn you basketball Gods :kd. Maybe they resent us for trading Harden because ever since, we can't catch a damn break.

Anyway, let's put this early elimination to good use and do something about it -> meaning, if we start next season with Scott Brooks still our head coach, then this season will have been a complete failure.

PS : I can't believe the Nets are in the Playoffs while Russ and the rest of the Thunder have to sit at home, watch. :kd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Bulls :mark: 3rd seed :mark:

Not that I'm expecting an easy series against the Bucks, it's just that I fucking hate playing against the Wizards so much

*East* 
Hawks over Nets in 4
Cavs over Celtics in 5 (although I want to believe :mj2)
Bulls over Bucks in 6
Wizards over Raptors in 7

*West*
Warriors over Pelicans in 5
Rockets over Mavs in 6
Clippers over Spurs in 7 :woah
Grizzlies over Blazers in 6


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Disappointed with the Eastern conference. Teams like OKC missed out on the playoffs when they've played better (record-wise) than a team like the Celtics.

Interesting playoffs ahead, though.

Final prediction: Warriors over the Cavs in 7. Curry wins MVP.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

Even if the playoffs were top 16 record wise, the Celtics would still make the playoffs so I don't know why people are picking on them saying they don't deserve to be there. If anyone shouldn't it's Brooklyn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Who is going to win the NBA Championship?*

New poll!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Either GS, Spurs or Cavs. Would be stunned if 2 of those 3 teams weren't in the finals. NBA playoffs is highly predictable and overrated.


----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Why do I always feel like I'm the only one ever rooting for the Bucks? They are a seriously underrated team. They've got a very young squad, plus they've had injured players out here and there, and yet they've managed to make it to the playoffs. Fear the deer! GO BUCKS!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

ATL vs BKN (ATL 4-0)
TOR vs WAS (TOR 4-2)
CHI vs MIL (CHI 4-1)
CLE vs BOS (CLE 4-0)

GS vs NO (GS 4-2)
POR VS MEM (MEM 4-3)
LAC vs SA (SA 4-3)
HOU VS DAL (HOU 4-2)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



bob_bloblaw said:


> Why do I always feel like I'm the only one ever rooting for the Bucks? They are a seriously underrated team. They've got a very young squad, plus they've had injured players out here and there, and yet they've managed to make it to the playoffs. Fear the deer! GO BUCKS!!


There's a couple Bucks fans on this site, they just don't post very much in this thread. But yeah, the Bucks have a bright future. Made the playoffs this year WITHOUT Parker for most of the season bodes well for their future imo.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Just hoping that the Raps can make it out of the first round. That's what I really want.

I also want either the Spurs (Because 6 is a nice even number to ride into the sunset on) or the Warriors because Splash Bros.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



> K.C. Johnson‏@KCJHoop
> Starting next season, NBA and NBPA agree to add HGH blood testing to anti-drug program.


:lelbron


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks over Nets in 5
Cavs over Celts in 4
Bulls over Bucks in 4
Raps over Wizards in 7

Warriors over Pels in 4
Rockets over Mavs in 5
Spurs over Clippers in 6
Grizzlies over Blazers in 6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :lelbron


Obviously :lelbron2 will be exempt from such a program.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I don't have a team that I support since I'm from Australia and have no connection to any of them. Instead I pick a team to support based on the story behind their playoff run. Been cheering on the Spurs the last two years as they had players from Australia and it would be cool to see them get championships. Plus the whole redemption story of the Spurs focusing in on getting back to championship they let get away from them, it was a nice story to watch. That's had a nice run but I'm more interested in seeing Curry get a championship or Harden winning without Howard basically all season long. Cleveland winning would be the third option if the first two can't happen.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors over Pelicans in 5
Memphis over Portland in 6
Clippers over Spurs in 7
Houston over Dalls in 5

Atlanta over Brooklyn in 4
Toronto over Washington in 6
Milwaukee over Chicago in 7
Cavaliers over Celtics in 4


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors over Pelicans in 6
Memphis over Portland in 5 (Too many injuries)
Spurs over Clips in in 6
Houston over Dalls in 7

Atlanta over Brooklyn in 4
Toronto over Washington in 6 (DAT SECOND ROUND COMING!)
Chicago over Milwaukee in 7
Cavaliers over Celtics in 5-6 (Boston is hot)


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks 4-0
Raptors 4-3
Cavs 4-1
Bulls 4-2

Warriors 4-2
Grizzlies 4-2
Spurs 4-2
Rockets 4-3


Hawks d. Raptors 4-2
Cavs d. Bulls 4-3

Warriors d. Grizzlies 4-3
Spurs d. Rockets 4-1


CF
Hawks d. Cavs 4-2

Spurs d. Warriors 4-2


F
Spurs d. Hawks 4-2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Clippers must be thinking why us.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks over Nets in 4
Celtics over Cavaliers in 4 
Bulls over Bucks in 6
Raptors over Wizards in 6

Warriors over Pelicans in 5
Mavericks over Rockets in 7
Spurs over Clippers in 5
Grizzlies over Blazers in 5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



bob_bloblaw said:


> Why do I always feel like I'm the only one ever rooting for the Bucks? They are a seriously underrated team. They've got a very young squad, plus they've had injured players out here and there, and yet they've managed to make it to the playoffs. Fear the deer! GO BUCKS!!


Don't think they'll make it past the Bulls but I'll be rooting for them for sure. 


Warriors def. Pelicans in 5
Spurs def. Clippers in 6
Rockets def. Mavs in 6
Grizzlies def. Blazers in 6 

Hawks def. Nets in 5
Cavs def. Celtics in 5
Bulls def. Bucks in 7
Raptors def. Wizards in 6


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Atlanta in 4, Cleveland in 5, Chicago in 5, Toronto in 6

Golden State in 5, Houston in 6, San Antonio in 6, Memphis in 7


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Don't forget to mark your calendars. The draft lottery is *May 19th.*


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks over Nets in 4 (fuck the Nets anyway)
Cavs over Celtics in 6 (sorry Bird, LeBron is the greatest SF of all time, not that this is relevant to this series anyway :lelbron2)
Bulls over Bucks in 6 jbutler:noah2:drose:mcbuckets)
Wizards over raptors in 7 (quite hard to predict this one.)


Warriors over Pels in 6 (Fuck you Pels, I wanted to see my OKC Westbrook against the all mighty GSW :kd)
Rockets over Mavs in 6 harden approves of the Mavs defense)
Spurs over Clippers in 6 (because :wtf Yes DJ, I've got a Spoiler Alert for you : SPURSWINLOL !)
Grizz over Blazers in 7 (two injured teams going at it. Should be fun !)


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Atlanta over Brooklyn in 4 (Nets are far and away the worst team in these playoffs)
Cleveland over Boston in 5 (Brad Stevens outcoaching Blatt the entire series is worth 1 game)
Toronto over Washington in 6 (If it was up to me, this whole series would air on NBA TV)
Chicago over Milwaukee in 5 ( Another huge coaching mis-match but at the least the superior coach here has the better team)

Golden State over New Orleans in 6 (This one will be so much fun, looking forward to it)
Houston over Dallas in 7 (Toughest one to call)
San Antonio over Los Angeles in 6 (Because The Spurs that's why)
Memphis over Portland in 6 (Portland is the more banged up team)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

GS/NO 4-1 GS
MEM/POR 4-2 MEM
Spurs/LAC 4-3 SA
Houston/Dallas H in 6

ATL/BKN ATl 4-0
Clev/Bos 4-0 Clev
Bulls/Bucks 4-1 Bulls
tor/wash wash in 7


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors def. Pelicans in 6
Spurs def. Clippers in 5
Rockets def. Mavs in 7
Grizzlies def. Blazers in 7 

Hawks def. Nets in 5
Cavs def. Celtics in 5
Bulls def. Bucks in 7
Wizards def. Raps in 7


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors def. Pelicans in 5
Spurs def. Clippers in 6
Rockets def. Mavs in 6
Grizzlies def. Blazers in 6

Hawks def. Nets in 5
Cavs def. Celtics in 4
Bulls def. Bucks in 6
Raps def. Wizards in 7

Sign up for Drive to the Finals people. It is free and fun. League name is Wrestling Forum or see my post below in this forum.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

So every year there's an upset that happens, and I don't see anybody listing one. I don't really think the Bucks will upset the Bulls but boy would I love for that to happen.

But I'm 100% calling it now, the Clippers beat the Spurs in a 6 game series, maybe 7. *CLIPPERS WILL BEAT THE SPURS*, you heard it here first.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Pakmen said:


> *So every year there's an upset that happens, and I don't see anybody listing one.* I don't really think the Bucks will upset the Bulls but boy would I love for that to happen.
> 
> But I'm 100% calling it now, the Clippers beat the Spurs in a 6 game series, maybe 7. *CLIPPERS WILL BEAT THE SPURS*, *you heard it here first.*






UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *Round 1:
> *
> 4-0 Hawks
> 4-1 Cavs
> ...


:what?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Golden State Warriors over New Orleans Pelicans in 5
Memphis Grizzlies over Portland Trail Blazers in 6
San Antonio Spurs over Los Angeles Clippers in 6
Dallas Mavericks over Houston Rockets in 7

Atlanta Hawks over Brooklyn Nets in 4
Toronto Raptors over Washington Wizards in 7
Chicago Bulls over Milwaukee Bucks in 5
Cleveland Cavaliers over Boston Celtics in 4

--------

Golden State Warriors over Memphis Grizzlies in 6
San Antonio Spurs over Dallas Mavericks in 6

Atlanta Hawks over Toronto Raptors in 7
Cleveland Cavaliers over Chicago Bulls in 6

--------

Golden State Warriors over San Antonio Spurs in 7

Cleveland Cavaliers over Atlanta Hawks in 6

--------

Golden State Warriors over Cleveland Cavaliers in 6 


My lone concern about picking the Warriors is that I don't think there's ever been a championship team without a single rotation player (1,000 minutes or more) who had at least played in the Conference Finals before.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*












ARE YOU EVEN HYPED?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Raptors and Wizards are very evenly matched, could go either way. Its always nice seeing the Raps home crowd. 

Bulls vs Bucks could be a surprise, divisional playoff games are always great. I also feel Kidd is an underrated coach, form what he did with last years Lopez-less Nets team to the Bucks team even without Parker. 

Gonna be awesome watching the Pelicans and The Brows first playoff appearance, Davis continues to emerge as a player.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Xile44 said:


> Raptors and Wizards are very evenly matched, could go either way. Its always nice seeing the Raps home crowd.
> 
> Bulls vs Bucks could be a surprise, divisional playoff games are always great. I also feel Kidd is an underrated coach, form what he did with last years Lopez-less Nets team to the Bucks team even without Parker.
> 
> Gonna be awesome watching the Pelicans and The Brows first playoff appearance, Davis continues to emerge as a player.


To be fair, the Parker injury was a blessing in disguise because it ended up being a breakout year for Middleton.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

it was most certainly not a blessing as i'm sure they care more about parker's development than middleton's and it's not like ACL injuries are simply a brush off type thing. :drake1


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> To be fair, the Parker injury was a blessing in disguise because it ended up being a breakout year for Middleton.


I did notice Middleton has played well, didn't realize Parker opened up that opportunity, but it makes sense. I was also suspect of the MCW trade considering Knight has played well, but the trade worked out for them .

Pierce is gonna hear some loud boos lol.

Edit: Man last years First round was Epic, am i wrong for being excited about these east games as well?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Gotta love the "Paul Pierce sucks" chants :banderas :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Xile44 said:


> I did notice Middleton has played well, didn't realize Parker opened up that opportunity, but it makes sense. I was also suspect of the MCW trade considering Knight has played well, but the trade worked out for them .
> 
> Pierce is gonna hear some loud boos lol.
> 
> Edit: Man last years First round was Epic, am i wrong for being excited about these east games as well?


how did the knight trade work out for them? knight was a far better fit with the bucks and was playing a lot better than MCW has been with them.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> how did the knight trade work out for them? knight was a far better fit with the bucks and was playing a lot better than MCW has been with them.


Well the Bucks have been excellent on defense with MCW on the court. I think for the long term this will work out well with Kidd grooming MCW


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I honestly think they were much better off with Knight. 

MCW is one of the most inefficient players in the league.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



THANOS said:


> Gotta love the "Paul Pierce sucks" chants :banderas :banderas


Those are hilarious. :lol

Why do they hate him so much again?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers rumoured new uniforms:

I think the black design looks great. Icky about the logo on the red.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Those are hilarious. :lol
> 
> Why do they hate him so much again?


Because he told the media that the Raptors don't have the "IT Factor" about them to be successful in the post-season.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

It is kind of annoying how every team is suddenly trying to incorporate black into their uniforms. It's even more annoying that they were them at home games. Maybe I am just biased because the Spurs legitimately have black in their uniforms.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



HardKoR said:


> It is kind of annoying how every team is suddenly trying to incorporate black into their uniforms. It's even more annoying that they were them at home games. Maybe I am just biased because the Spurs legitimately have black in their uniforms.


I think you're reading too much into it.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Those are hilarious. :lol
> 
> Why do they hate him so much again?


Because last year he pretty much single handedly beat them in the playoffs


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lol dad was pissed at the Raptors, and I just stopped watching the moment they were on that come back shit like 2 or 4 points behind or something. Nah, they weren't winning.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> Clippers rumoured new uniforms:
> 
> I think the black design looks great. Icky about the logo on the red.


Both designs are awful, and whoever suggested them (and wrote that LMFAO-worthy copy below each image) should probably lose their job. :lmao

Those are so bad that people stopped talking about the new Browns uniforms entirely just to collectively mock them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

washington's size could be an issue against us. fuck man. ROSS needs to elevate his game and Casey needs to stick JJ on Pierce.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:mcw2 Making his playoff debut but with the Bucks though :mj2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Really wouldn't be surprised if Bucks upset


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Wtf is going on right now in this Bulls game? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:curry :klay :curry2

Splendid playoff game to attend. Simply terrific! :mark: What a crowd, too! :mark:

I elected to not put on the yellow shirt. :side:


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


So jealous right now. I'd kill to attend an NBA game.

Guess I'll stick to watching ESPN. Mavs v Rockets is on right now. I'm not a Rockets fan, but I'm hoping D12 goes off like last year, and Harden steps up his playoff game.

New Orleans looked impressive against the Warriors early on. They made a solid comeback but just couldn't finish.

Also, f**k Brooklyn! - Raptors GM.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

ROSE :mark: :mark: :mark:

Plz just let him remain healthy, basketballs gods PLZ

Jimmy with his best ever game in the playoffs and Noah looked much better than usual :mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm gonna remain calm tho :bored


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

BULLS :mark:

And no one got injured! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors!! :mark:

Were gonna sweep pelicans. :curry


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Rose with a great game today :mark:

I thought he looked like the exciting, explosive player that he was prior to his injury by aggressively driving to the rim. He even made 3 straight 3's :mark: I really hope he could keep this up throughout this entire playoff run and for the rest of his career. I almost legit wanted to cry when he did that fastbreak dunk. So beautiful :mj2


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Uh-oh. Hubie Brown is commentating this game..

Think I might watch it on mute, eh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Antetokounmpo said:


> Uh-oh. Hubie Brown is commentating this game..
> 
> Think I might watch it on mute, eh.


What's wrong with Hubie? He's one of the better color guys that ESPN has.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> What's wrong with Hubie? He's one of the better color guys that ESPN has.


In my opinion, he is extremely dull and bias.

I would prefer to listen to someone like Mike Breen or Brian Davis.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Antetokounmpo said:


> In my opinion, he is extremely dull and bias.
> 
> I would prefer to listen to someone like Mike Breen or Brian Davis.


Fair enough.

Just leaving this here btw...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Da Bulls


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Awesome to see Rose play well, especially since I just had ACL surgery myself just yesterday.

:kd


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> What's wrong with Hubie? He's one of the better color guys that ESPN has.


Hubie is white bro...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RyanPelley said:


> Hubie is white bro...


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> washington's size could be an issue against us. fuck man. ROSS needs to elevate his game and Casey needs to stick JJ on Pierce.


Casey has a blatant issue with JJ, you can tell from how he talks about him in post game and just in general. Doesn't even try to hide it. Casey better be fired in the off season, man is the worst. 

Grevis as a small forward :lmao

T Ross is totally fucked to, he can go with Casey.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Haven't been this excited for a playoffs since the We Believe's


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*Raptors fans:*

Is Terrence Ross any good defensively? 

I remember being a fan of his athleticism, and I enjoyed watching his 50-or-so point outburst, but I've never really sat down and watched him defensively, and I always see Raptors fans criticising him.

Is he below average/above average, defense-wise? Is his issue offense?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Antetokounmpo said:


> *Raptors fans:*
> 
> Is Terrence Ross any good defensively?


Not a craptors fan but can tell you he is below average defensively.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

so now everyone who has seen me criticize bradley was able to witness on national television how he is truly the biggest piece of trash walking this earth. 3 airballs in 1 game? LOL. and u wonder why i say thornton>>>>>>>>>>>>>bradley. decent team effort, but they're playing against too many superstars.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I was wondering has the Blazers bench made any progress since last years playoffs. Guess that 1st half answered that question. #RIPCity 

Conley so good :allen1


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Blazers arguably have the best starting 5 in the league. But when Matthews went down, I thought they'd be fine with Afflalo filling in. But no, they're just the same. They'll never get to a higher level until they fix their bench. Hoping McCollum steps up in this series, they really need him. Plus, I know he can score. Meyers Leonard is awful, they drafted wrong by getting him. Freeland and Kaman are decent enough but they definitely need more help. 

Clippers vs. Spurs right now. What a start :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Tony Parker is down again.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> I was wondering has the Blazers bench made any progress since last years playoffs. Guess that 1st half answered that question. #RIPCity
> 
> Conley so good :allen1


To be fair Mathews and Wright are out, and Afflalo didn't play from what I can see in the box score.



Jamjam22 said:


> *The Blazers arguably have the best starting 5 in the league.* But when Matthews went down, I thought they'd be fine with Afflalo filling in. But no, they're just the same. They'll never get to a higher level until they fix their bench. Hoping McCollum steps up in this series, they really need him. Plus, I know he can score. Meyers Leonard is awful, they drafted wrong by getting him. Freeland and Kaman are decent enough but they definitely need more help.
> 
> Clippers vs. Spurs right now. What a start :mark:


Um I don't think so. I would put Atlanta, Golden State, Memphis, Spurs, Clippers, and maybe even Cleveland's starting 5 over theirs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










What an ugly game this is.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

So UDFK tried to make me look like a fool and said that I called Anthony Davis out to be a bust in the chatbox, when in the end:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11778381-post2390.html

Credit: @Mercy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

"could be a bust"

in july.


without watching a game from him in the nba.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lol :mj


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> "could be a bust"
> 
> in july.
> 
> ...


FOOLISHNESS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

maybe @Mercy should have shown you what my post was in response to:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/624128-nba-off-season-thread-96.html#post11777063

Someone brought up a topic, I responded from the little stuff I knew at the time. 


I didn't out of the blue say he was a bust. I didn't say he was going to be a bust. I said he could be a bust. Maybe she can tell you what I've been saying about Davis since. Like earlier in the year when I said he could end up GOAT. Or when I was preaching about how great he was going to be AFTER I saw him in the NBA.

But this is coming from the guy that thought Jimmer was going to be big in the league. 


Perhaps I ought to bring up a post where LC calls coach cal a good coach to show that we all slip up sometimes. :kobe3


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

That was rough. The Spurs looked confused as hell with the Paul/Griffin pick and roll. Numerous times both defenders went to Paul leaving wide lanes for Griffin to posterize poor Baynes. Pop and the staff have their work cut out for them trying to figure that out but they have a couple of days. Hopefully Baynes gets the start. When the Spurs were on a roll, he was starting while Splitter was out. This is going to be a physical series and that isn't up Tiago's alley.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> That was rough. The Spurs looked confused as hell with the Paul/Griffin pick and roll. Numerous times both defenders went to Paul leaving wide lanes for Griffin to posterize poor Baynes. Pop and the staff have their work cut out for them trying to figure that out but they have a couple of days. Hopefully Baynes gets the start. When the Spurs were on a roll, he was starting while Splitter was out. This is going to be a physical series and that isn't up Tiago's alley.


Dude I still BOLEIVE in the spurs it was rough but our team can still win this one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> maybe @Mercy should have shown you what my post was in response to:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/624128-nba-off-season-thread-96.html#post11777063
> 
> ...


*lol I wasn't making fun of anyone. I just searched for "Anthony Davis Bust" and that's the only post it showed me. 

I have no problem with people being wrong about others. The post before Magic's http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11777063-post2387.html is far more egregious than what Magic said. People are wrong about players tho. If it were easy then the guys that are paid to do this wouldn't be paid so much to do it. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

you're not the one that has to deal with this kid now. :mj


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*If it's any consolation the only reason I was looking for the post was to find where he said those things... :maisie3 ... I think you were remembering the post I listed above, instead. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

https://instagram.com/p/1r0JNJxh4r/


the dunk was nice, but griffin tried committing an offensive foul with his hand(that might have been anyways). his go to move when he dunks on someone is to grab their arms and make sure they can't get in his way. :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you're not the one that has to deal with this kid now. :mj


Hey, you started it. Nobody asked you to make up such an outrageous, false statement. :lmao

Pretty sure Warriors take a 2-0 lead today, I don't see them losing at home.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Isaiah robbed of 6MOY fpalm 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Was he really? Lou had a bigger impact on our team's success than Thomas did for yours.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> Was he really? Lou had a bigger impact on our team's success than Thomas did for yours.


Celtics record before Isaiah trade - 20-31 (.392 winning rate)
Celtics record after Isaiah trade - 20-11 (.645 winning rate)

Let's look at the stats...
Lou - 15.5 PPG on 40/34/86 shooting, 2.1 APG, 19.9 PER
Isaiah - 16.4 PPG on 43/39/87 shooting, 4.2 APG, 20.6 PER (That's for both Boston & Phoenix, if I was just using the Boston numbers it would be more lopsided)

Celtics with Isaiah on the court - 111.8 offensive rating
Celtics with Isaiah off the court - 103.5 offensive rating

Raptors with Lou on the court - 114.7 offensive rating
Raptors with Lou off the court - 107.6 offensive rating

While both clearly had impacts, once again there was a bigger dropoff when Isaiah was on the bench compared to Lou.

Hell at one point during the season Isaiah was leading the league in 4th quarter scoring. Bringing up the fact that Isaiah was traded mid-season is pointless because Isaiah was outplaying him when he was in Phoenix too. Literally the only advantage Lou has over Isaiah is that he plays on a better team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> Literally the only advantage Lou has over Isaiah is that he plays on a better team.


this is all you needed to say. it's what the league values most when deciding on the winner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> this is all you needed to say. it's what the league values most when deciding on the winner.


Really? So why didn't Andre Iguodala or Tristan Thompson win? Or even Jamal Crawford? If having a better record is the be all, end all?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> Isaiah robbed of 6MOY fpalm
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The last person from a non-playoff team to win 6MOY was Del Curry in 93/94. Were you really expecting someone from a non-playoff team to win it?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JM said:


> The last person from a non-playoff team to win 6MOY was Del Curry in 93/94. Were you really expecting someone from a non-playoff team to win it?


The Celtics aren't in the playoffs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics aren't in the playoffs?


He played on Boston for a 1/4 of the season...

The Suns, who he spent most of the season with were not.

Lou Williams was close to +300 on the season (Better than anyone on the team)

Isaiah Thomas was +62.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

jamal crawford did win it..

and why would they give it to thompson or iggy for averaging 8 points? lel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JM said:


> He played on Boston for a 1/4 of the season...
> 
> The Suns, who he spent most of the season with were not.
> 
> ...



If we're getting technical, the Suns were the 8th seed in the West when Isaiah was traded.



Champ said:


> jamal crawford did win it..


I'm talking about this season. If having more wins is the biggest factor then he should've won over both of them right?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

nets being able to force a game 5 = winning the nba title


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

crawford had a decent chance of winning it again. but if we're going with impact on team success, remove lou will from the raps and they probably don't even win 40 this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Jamal Crawford was +80 on the season. 

Lou Williams blew the competition away in the category that really should matter the most. Coming in the game and changing the score. That's what 6th men are suppose to do. Instant offense. He had an IMMENSE impact on the Raptors success this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> crawford had a decent chance of winning it again. but if we're going with impact on team success, remove lou will from the raps and they probably don't even win 40 this year.


And how many games do the Celtics win without Isaiah? How many games did the Suns win after they traded him?



JM said:


> Jamal Crawford was +80 on the season.
> 
> Lou Williams blew the competition away in the category that really should matter the most. Coming in the game and changing the score. That's what 6th men are suppose to do. Instant offense. He had an IMMENSE impact on the Raptors success this year.


+/- is possibly the most flawed stat in basketball. The better your team is, the higher your +/- will be. There's no coincidence that 6 of the top 14 leaders in +/- this season played for the Warriors. There's no coincidence that every single player in the top 20 of +/- played for a top 5 team record-wise.

And if we're giving 6MOY to whichever player had the best +/- then Andre Iguodala would be winning the award by a landslide, not Lou Williams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> And how many games do the Celtics win without Isaiah? How many games did the Suns win after they traded him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obviously awarded based on a combination of things.

I don't think Isaiah Thomas's stats are that much better to warrant him being "robbed" over a guy on a HC team in the playoffs who had a FAR greater impact on their team's success.

None of these other players LEAD there team in +/-.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JM said:


> It's obviously awarded based on a combination of things.
> 
> I don't think Isaiah Thomas's stats are that much better to warrant him being "robbed" over a guy on a HC team in the playoffs who had a FAR greater impact on their team's success.
> 
> None of these other players LEAD there team in +/-.


He had a FAR greater impact? Why did the Celtics have a bigger dropoff in offensive production when Isaiah was on the bench compared to the Raptors when Lou was on the bench? Why did the Celtics have a higher winning percentage with Isaiah in the lineup than the Raptors did with Lou? Hell even for both Boston & Phoenix, Lou Williams had a higher winning percentage by .003 points.

The Raptors won 48 games last year, brought back essentially the same team plus added Lou and they only won one more game. The Celtics won 25 games last year, before they traded for Isaiah were on pace to win around 30 this season, and they ended up winning 40, and could've won more if Isaiah didn't miss 2 weeks after Wade injured him.

Once again, I don't care who has the higher +/-. It is possibly the worst stat in basketball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Toronto also had 19 few games of Demar Derozan this year and 9 fewer games of Kyle Lowry. 

Lou was immense for Toronto when Demar was out and bailed them out after terrible starts countless times.

You can't compare an 20 game sample size to a 82 game sample size.

I get that you think Isaiah should have won but to say he was "robbed" is a stretch. Lou is very much deserving.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JM said:


> Toronto also had 19 few games of Demar Derozan this year and 9 fewer games of Kyle Lowry.
> 
> Lou was immense for Toronto when Demar was out and bailed them out after terrible starts countless times.
> 
> ...



They had Lou though, he had the highest +/- on the team so he was clearly the most important.

If we compare their entire seasons Isaiah still has him beat in the majority of categories. Lou was very deserving of 2nd place


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lou Williams was also a deserving candidate, but my vote would have gone to IT.

Also, how about Masai working some more voodoo? Hardly made any moves this past year, but one of the few he did make was flipping John Salmons for Lou Williams and Lucas Nogueira. :lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> crawford had a decent chance of winning it again. but if we're going with impact on team success, remove lou will from the raps and they probably don't even win 40 this year.


I think that's pushing it because they had a 48 win season last year without Lou and practically the same squad.

But yeah, Lou had a way bigger impact for the Raptors, he does deserve the award. Isaiah Thomas has been great this season too but he hasn't had the same impact.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> They had Lou though, he had the highest +/- on the team so he was clearly the most important.
> 
> If we compare their entire seasons Isaiah still has him beat in the majority of categories. Lou was very deserving of 2nd place
> 
> ...


I will consider the sarcasm as you being out of arguments.

If you want to award Isaiah with the fantasy sports 6th man of the year award I won't argue against it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RetepAdam. said:


> Lou Williams was also a deserving candidate, but my vote would have gone to IT.
> 
> Also, how about Masai working some more voodoo? Hardly made any moves this past year, but one of the few he did make was flipping John Salmons for Lou Williams and Lucas Nogueira. :lol



I think it's safe to say it turned out alright for Atlanta. Lou was a bust for them, obviously injuries played a big part but I think parting ways worked out for both sides.

The tricky part is how good Bebe becomes. I was more shocked that they got rid of him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JM said:


> I will consider the sarcasm as you being out of arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to award Isaiah with the fantasy sports 6th man of the year award I won't argue against it.



I've made plenty of arguments.

But if you or Champ are willing to make an argument that doesn't essentially boil down to "Lou's team is better so he should win" then I'm all ears


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> I've made plenty of arguments.
> 
> But if you or Champ are willing to make an argument that doesn't essentially boil down to "Lou's team is better so he should win" then I'm all ears
> 
> ...


Lou's team is better though so he should win...

History suggests this. 

And there stats are comparable. 

You've done nothing to dismiss Lou.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JM said:


> Lou's team is better though so he should win...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If playing on the best team and having the highest +/- should dictate who wins 6MOY then you'd be in here advocating for Andre Iguodala, not Lou Williams. So I don't know why you keep going back to that

Isaiah's numbers are better across the board and he's had a bigger impact on his team, what more is needed? He is arguably the biggest reason why a team bound for a top 10 pick when he got here almost finished the year with a winning record. And even when he was in Phoenix, he had better numbers than Lou and was playing on a team on the same tier as Toronto.

I don't have to downplay Lou and act like he's had a minimal impact, it's just I feel Isaiah had a better season and thus was more deserving of the award


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> If playing on the best team and having the highest +/- should dictate who wins 6MOY then you'd be in here advocating for Andre Iguodala, not Lou Williams. So I don't know why you keep going back to that
> 
> Isaiah's numbers are better across the board and he's had a bigger impact on his team, what more is needed? He is arguably the biggest reason why a team bound for a top 10 pick when he got here almost finished the year with a winning record. And even when he was in Phoenix, he had better numbers than Lou and was playing on a team on the same tier as Toronto.
> 
> ...


I said it's a combination of things NOTO. Don't twist my words lulz. 

I was merely differentiating between the 3 finalists who put up similar stats.

Lou is the biggest reason why we have HC advantage. All these things work for both players.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lou did not deserve it more than thomas. raptor fans are incredibly biased.




Pakmen said:


> Hey, you started it. Nobody asked you to make up such an outrageous, false statement. :lmao
> 
> Pretty sure Warriors take a 2-0 lead today, I don't see them losing at home.


no i didn't. you called me a bit dumb, so i responded with that.


i didn't actually care enough to look anything up at the time, which i told you, and just left. :draper2

it's not like i was saying it over and over. i said it once, you denied it, then i said i'm pretty sure and noto can confirm or deny and then let it go. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lou did not deserve it more than thomas. raptor fans are incredibly biased.



differing opinions is biased. right UDFK :ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:ti

i'm sure fans of every other squad in the league are completely objective as well


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

^if i was discussing kobe/the lakers i'd be biased as well. you two are deluded if you guys think you have an objective opinion on this matter.



are you a raptors fan?


is lou williams a raptor?


did his impact directly correlate to the raptors success?


seems like you'd be BIASED in this scenario to me.



thomas was the BIGGEST reason as to why the celtics made the playoffs. he averaged 19 PPG for them while playing there. his record with the team is incredibly telling.

they went 7-1 in April, he averaged 19 PPG, 6 assists, on .460 shooting.

raptors went 4-3 in April, Lou averaged 20 PPG, 3 assists, on .430 shooting and yet they did not win because of it.


one guy was clearly more instrumental to his teams success than the other. the raptors have far more talent than the Celtics do as well. of course his play with the suns wasn't nearly as great, but lou had his own fair share of down months as well.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the raptors have far more talent than the Celtics do as well.


raps were the 3rd most injured team in the league this year. lowry and demar were both out for extended periods. lou was the go-to guy when we needed him most.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

show me the stats and wins to reflect this.


the celtics were 15-7 with thomas in the lineup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Someone should not win 6MOY based on 22 games. Just stop. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lou did not deserve it more than thomas. raptor fans are incredibly biased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you're not only that, you're also completely delusional. I can't hear you through all those lies 

Warriors bout to have an easy game with Holiday and possibly Evans out too. Predict Derrick Rose to go 1/8 from 3 pt land tonight and the Bucks to steal one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

^i have no idea what you're talking about canadian. what am i lying about?



JM said:


> Someone should not win 6MOY based on 22 games. Just stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


well aside from that they have roughly the same stats(thomas's stats are better) and have had the same role. pretty sure those 22 games pushes thomas over lou.

you actually brought up +/-, ignoring the fact that Lou plays on a much better team. :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I brought up plus/minus because he has the best plus/minus on the raptors. He doesn't just have a better plus minus than all of his competition. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

the idea of a 6th man of the year on not one, but two below .500 teams :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

that's cute. too bad +/- still doesn't get taken seriously by any basketball fan has it has no context.


i'm sure you're going to try to tell me differently too, right? 



suns weren't under 500 when thomas was there.


celtics arent under 500 with thomas.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that's cute. too bad +/- still doesn't get taken seriously by any basketball fan has it has no context.
> 
> 
> i'm sure you're going to try to tell me differently too, right?
> ...



Nah. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

if you're looking for more meaningful stats than the +/-

lou's RPM 2.73
lou's WAR 6.28

thomas' RPM 1.29
thomas' WAR 3.99

:jay2

you also can't prove that the celts are a .500+ ball club with thomas based on a minuscule sample.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

a quarter of the season and a playoff berth is not a small sample. it is what it is.


but with your logic, you can't prove lou did anything meaningful with the raps with derozan/lowry out, lowry only missed 12 games and derozan 22.


the stats you posted mean nothing to me, as they're ones ESPN has made up. this isn't baseball. i literally have no idea what those are and i doubt they're as "meaningful" as you seem to suggest. :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

i'm pretty sure you were thanking espn for the rpm last year because it showed that lebron had regressed on defense.

WAR is a great stat for any sport. it tells you exactly how valuable an individual player is to his team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Anyone can see that Lebron James has regressed on defense by watching a game.


Anyone can see how valuable a player is to his team by watching a game. No single stat will tell you that. Why? Because it will NEVER show you what's happening in a game. Does that stat show how much attention a player draws from the defense? No I'm not just talking about double teams, I'm talking about when a certain player has the ball the defense is paying more attention to him than their own guy, allowing their own guy to slip free. Does it show how much more help has to be brought over to stop a guy? How quickly that help has to get there, allowing the help defenders own guy to be more open than he normally would? 


Anyone can tell you that without Thomas, the Celtics would not have been able to stay in games whatsoever. They _needed_ his scoring. It wasn't a nice addition, it wasn't simply because he was a sixth man, he was their most crucial player because he could SCORE regardless of who was out there with him. He didn't have any great teammates, he hardly had any good teammates, and yet him/Stevens got the Celtics to the playoffs.


You and JIM are the equivalent on wrestling fans that mark too hard for their own wrestlers, refusing to acknowledge that what someone else has done may be in fact more impressive than what your own guy is doing. What thomas did, on the celtics, is more impressive than what Lou did with the Raptors.




oh and i just realized "RPM" is real plus and minus. You're a mark. I did bring up how it showed Lebron was a bad defender last year, I also laughed it off saying it's a stupid stat and doesn't mean fuck all, I said this right when they introduced it. I didn't praise it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bulls up 1 at halftime despite Rose forgetting how to play basketball. Guess I'll take it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Anyone can see that Lebron James has regressed on defense by watching a game.
> 
> 
> Anyone can see how valuable a player is to his team by watching a game. No single stat will tell you that. Why? Because it will NEVER show you what's happening in a game. Does that stat show how much attention a player draws from the defense? No I'm not just talking about double teams, I'm talking about when a certain player has the ball the defense is paying more attention to him than their own guy, allowing their own guy to slip free. Does it show how much more help has to be brought over to stop a guy? How quickly that help has to get there, allowing the help defenders own guy to be more open than he normally would?
> ...



I disagree. You sound biased.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

kobe is GOAT. nothing supports my stance, but he's a laker.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

JIMMY G. BUCKETS with a great game tonight :jbutler


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Good Bulls showed up in the 2nd half.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Great second quarter by the Warriors.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

pelicans cmon man :romo5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

pelicans could really easy a legit floor general.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS

:curry got 22 points but was quiet in terms of scoring late in the game. Did not score in the 4th quarter but who cares? He spreads the floor for the opponent because everybody's going after him anyway. 

:klay was _huuuge_ in the 4th quarter. He proved *LC* right once more, it is a Klay Nation and we are all witnesses. :mark: :bow 

BOGUT. GREEN. Green was everywhere, and he was a bit sloppy early on, being the huge, unstoppable bundle of energy that he is but he cleaned it up as the game progressed. 

The defense was massive in the second half. Holding New Orleans to 16 points in the 4th quarter, and preventing the Pelicans from scoring more than 1 point in the final 4:44. :banderas 

LIVINGSTON "I PRESUME" was spectacular off of the bench, as was MO "BUCKETS, MO MONEY" SPEIGHTS "JAM" and "BRAZILIAN BLUR BARBOSA" was phenomenal as well. These guys were nonfactors (Speights only played a few seconds) at best in the first game of this series but they brought it tonight. :mark: 

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

if this is klay nation why is it that when curry wasn't on the court he did absolutely nothing in terms of scoring? :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Anderson and Asik have been non-existent for these two games. If the Pelicans want to steal a game or two, they need to make bigger contributions when they're heading back home. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> pelicans could really easy a legit floor general.


They can really use Jrue's help. Hopefully his leg heals up and he'll be ready to go for game 3.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I love you Jimmy Butler :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Congrats to all Bulls fans--*Chrome*, *DA*, *Josh*, *SEJ*, *SW*, *TAR*, all you guys, I know I am missing quite a few. Just watched that game on the treadmill. That first quarter was so ugly in so many ways but a good win for the Bulls in any event. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> if this is klay nation why is it that when curry wasn't on the court he did absolutely nothing in terms of scoring? :ti


It's a :klay Nation but a :curry World. :mark:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I'm not sure why the Pelicans even acquired Asik. Playing Davis and Anderson together is much better then you have Cunningham and Ajinca to back them up. Asik is a good rebounder but he just takes up space and has no offensive game at all. I think the Pelicans did right in getting a point guard who isn't exactly the best passer but can score. This is why Tyreke Evans is on the team as he's pretty much a point-forward. Evans works best when his point guard is someone who can score and not someone who needs the ball often. We all know Jrue Holiday can score. So when they can get all of these things figured out, this team is gonna be really good imo.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Both Anderson and Asik are being forced out of the line up by Warriors 'small' ball with 6'6 guys though. Asik at least can protect the rim and grab offensive rebounds. Anderson provide no rim protection and is going to be attacked in almost every Warrior possession. He can't stay on the court unless his impact on offence offset the deficiency on defence. 

I think Gordon shooting well in game 2 meant Anderson wasn't that missed in that game. Thought Asik played well when the Pelicans didn't go small. But they seem to play pretty good with AD + 4 perimeter players too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Nikola Mirotic Admiration Society plz assemble

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/group...-society-d1354-prayforniko.html#gmessage15570

Get in here, brehs :mj2

Good thinking on the part of brother Noto. Our best wishes should hopefully get him back for Game 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

LOLOU.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

casey :maury

making whitmann look like pop out there.

if no adjustment is made in the first quarter of game 3 i want him fired before halftime.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Losing the 1st 2 home games to the Wizards. I know that feel Raps fans. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

rondo :maury


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Jesus! How many dunks are the Mavs going to give up before they put someone on their ass?






Flagrant foul :ti


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lob city !!!!!!!!!!!!!

























:Jordan


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I don't see why some many people have the Spurs I don't even have them beating the Clips

And the Celtics really hahahahahahahahahaaha? Do I even need to go there 


I've been saying since day one Cavs over Rockets and I'm sticking to it 


2 Teams I wouldn't sleep on are the Wizards they are obviously better then the Raptors and I think they're better then the Bulls and Hawks as well


Clippers that west is tough though the Clips are a lot tougher and more experienced then the Warriors and can put a lot more points on the board then the Grizz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Scott Brooks fired :hb


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA 3m 3 minutes ago
> Oklahoma City has fired coach Scott Brooks, league source tells Yahoo Sports


(Watch Thibs go there)



> K.C. Johnson @KCJHoop 6m 6 minutes ago
> Thibodeau said Mirotic biked on side of practice but still has a ways to go. "Most likely" out Game 3.





> K.C. Johnson @KCJHoop 5m 5 minutes ago
> Hinrich practiced fully.


All these tweets making me:










EDIT: Where are my goddamn QUOTE BOX THINGS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Someone explain to me, why would you fire Scott Brooks when your team is built around a player that was injured all year? What the hell do you expect when your main guy is out.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Someone explain to me, why would you fire Scott Brooks when your team is built around a player that was injured all year? What the hell do you expect when your main guy is out.


Let's not act like this was a lonesome year where Scott Brooks was looked down upon as a head coach. He's been looked down upon countlessly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> Let's not act like this was a lonesome year where Scott Brooks was looked down upon as a head coach. He's been looked down upon countlessly.




I was actually seriously asking...why is he looked down upon?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

From what I have seen, he isn't the guy who can take Thunder to that next level. Best time to make the change.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

His situation is similar to Mark Jackson's. He's not a bad coach, and he obviously played a part in them ascending to the level they have, but he's too stubborn to make the necessary changes for them to become a championship team. So it was time to move on and pick someone who will.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:lmao :lmao Pierce really just owning the whole Raps franchise


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Parsons out for the rest of the season. Mavs are probably going to get swept at this rate.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

yeah i don't know why people picked dallas or thought the series would be close. rockets w/ a healthy dwight are far superior.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> Someone explain to me, why would you fire Scott Brooks when your team is built around a player that was injured all year? What the hell do you expect when your main guy is out.


He's a borderline awful coach.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> yeah i don't know why people picked dallas or thought the series would be close. rockets w/ a healthy dwight are far superior.




Superior yes ( I have the Rockets winning the West) far superior I wouldn't go that far the Mavs have a lot of talented players


Though with being said Rockets in 6


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



jtbest said:


> Superior yes ( I have the Rockets winning the West) far superior I wouldn't go that far the Mavs have a lot of talented players
> 
> 
> Though with being said Rockets in 6


I don't know if the rumours are true but if the way Rondo and Monta carry themselves, their locker room must not be 100% pleasant. Also, Dirk is playing like ass. They have decent talent, but terrible defence and inconsistent offence. 

Sad because I had Dallas as the 3 or 4 seed in the beginning of the year and thought Parsons would have a breakout year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Has there ever been a time when every single team was up 2-0 in the first round.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> Has there ever been a time when every single team was up 2-0 in the first round.


Not since they went to the 16 team playoffs.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Spurs win! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Give Timmy some "Just for Men" hair dye! He deserves it :mark:

SPURS :mark: GSG :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Ginobili ran away. Pop doesn't even know where he is...

"I don't know, he went to the locker room and never came back."


:ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Wow. What a game. Duncan must fap as an excericise with those sweet hooks of his where he just flicks the ball through the hoop effortlessly. 

Sometimes I swear Pop can be one of the most stubborn of coaches. Sticking to that hacking crap was really jolting the other team and he stuck with it. Spurs won but he gave LA the momentum with that shit. I'm hearing they're gonna dead that rule this off season. I hope so, it's way overdue.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










Let it all out CP0 :mark: More plz :mark:


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The spurs were awesome, to bad it HAD HAD to be the Clippers, I have friends on twitter that love the clippers but for now FUCK THEM. GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

hack-a-whoever has to stay because players that can't hit free throws should be punished.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> hack-a-whoever has to stay because players that can't hit free throws should be punished.


Agreed. If you're a pro and can't make a free throw that's on you. 

Read something where people said they should show stats and do shit like that while they do FTs instead of bitch. I'm talking about the announcers in case that was confusing lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Let it all out CP0 :mark: More plz :mark:


The two Spurs coming off the bench, hopping in unison... Watching it loop, so weird.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Kawhi Leonard is DPOY. Holy shit I did not see that coming


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RyanPelley said:


> The two Spurs coming off the bench, hopping in unison... Watching it loop, so weird.


I didn't even see CP3, just the 2 guys skipping off the bench. LOL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Duncan :banderas

We really need to see a Warriors/Spurs series now in this playoffs because Draymond Green is gonna be so pissed at not winning DPOY and is gonna be HYPED

And I'M gonna be pissed if Jimmy doesn't win MIP :mj


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I probably would've given DPOY to TA or Draymond, but you can't go wrong with Kawhi either.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

would be nice for the c's to take this 1 to give game 4 some meaning, but they have no business winning. let's see if stevens makes the proper adjustments to justify his almighty stature he's obtained here. more emphasis on irving, more on lebron, let love and company beat u.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

This team looks like shit so far. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Celtics fire in this game bama4

If only they could knock down a few 3pt shots...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:rose2 stepping up. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Warriors are getting destroyed!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

How could you not foul Curry there? I think even he was surprised.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*








warriors winning this one


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Am I missing something by not watching Warriros/Pelicans. I have a bad habit of not watching non spur NBA games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Sooooooo many second chance points the Warriors gotten. Not even a 20+ cushin could hold that offense back with multiple opportunities. Talk about heartbreak for the Pelcs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS

WHAT A COMEBACK. WHAT A WIN. A NEW WARRIORS CLASSIC.

:curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay

DRAYMONNNEEYYYYYY. BOGUT. BARNES (who had a horrid game for a long time but ended up being indispensable!). 

LIVINGSTON "I PRESUME." SPEIGHTS JAM. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Meh all the first round series last night were boring let's be real does anyone have the Celtics, the Bucks , or the Pelicans winning those series or does anyone have those series's being somewhat competitive 


The only first round series that really does anything for me is San Antonio and LAC


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Rose :mark:

Looked fantastic last night. The best he has played all season



> Zach Lowe @ZachLowe_NBA 6h 6 hours ago
> D-Rose, playoffs splits. D-ROOOOSSSEEE


:dance

Can't be letting teams go on 22-4 type runs like the one the Bucks went on in the second quarter or giving up a 10 point lead or whatever in the last 2mins :fuckedup

Whole team really stepped it up in that double OT though, especially on the defensive side of the ball and the Bucks looked demoralized. That was probably their best chance of winning a game in this series

Time to complete the sweep on Saturday plz :mj


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Monty Williams is actually a worse coach than Randy Wittman. Wow.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Like I said in the chatbox, no lead is safe. Let me know when it's a 14 point game with 2 minutes left, then it's probably over. Don't be saying it's over when they're down 14 in the third, and certainly not when they're down only 20 in the first :bosh Way too much time left for that to stand.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

looking at kyle lowry's contract :maisielol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lmfao if there's 7 first round sweeps.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> Lmfao if there's 7 first round sweeps.


It's like the exact opposite of last year's first round. :lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lowry got punked. hope masai can find a way to deal him in the off-season.

i don't even understand how washington failed to win 50 games this season. they're too talented to underachieve like that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Spurs are giving the Clippers an epic butt-fucking right now. :wow


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WOAT playoffs, for real.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Spurs are a well oiled machine.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Fantastical performance tonight. Handed the Clippers their ass on a platter.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Spurs are giving the Clippers an epic butt-fucking right now. :wow


THIS IS AWSOME!!!! Both of our teams are TEARING THIS SHIT UP. GoSPURSGO!!! Dude this year has to the best chance of getting a DREAM NBA FINALS SPURS/BULLS!!!! HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!! Though I would hate cheering against your team. LOL :grin2:>:grin2:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Spurs/Bulls would be amazing. Hoping for that, and now with Derrick Rose seemly back it doesn't seem out of the question.

Kawhi is killing it, if he keeps this up the Spurs will win easily.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

the beard took over baby








rockets 3-0









time to take the mavs soul on sunday


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> THIS IS AWSOME!!!! Both of our teams are TEARING THIS SHIT UP. GoSPURSGO!!! Dude this year has to the best chance of getting a DREAM NBA FINALS SPURS/BULLS!!!! HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!! Though I would hate cheering against your team. LOL :grin2:>:grin2:


Yeah, that would be a great series. Hopefully it happens.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










Sugar K in the building!


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I'm just happy my team got to the playoffs, it wasn't looking likely for much of the year!


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, that would be a great series. Hopefully it happens.


Dude I hope your bulls make it, Derrick Rose DESERVES it, REALLY does to play in one NBA FINALS probably a title but at least Experience the finals.



Rampaige said:


> I'm just happy my team got to the playoffs, it wasn't looking likely for much of the year!


Who is your team dude? If it is the clippers, they still have a chance, they are VERY damn good. If the it is mavs, good year, but better luck next year.



watts63 said:


> Sugar K in the building!


YOU FUCKING AWSOMEE!!! BADASSSS SIGGG FUCKING SICKKKK!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Dude I hope your bulls make it, Derrick Rose DESERVES it, REALLY does to play in one NBA FINALS probably a title but at least Experience the finals.


Would be a great story to come back from all those injuries and lead his team to the Finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



watts63 said:


> Sugar K in the building!


Dat gif tho. Right click and save :zayn3


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Who is your team dude? If it is the clippers, they still have a chance, they are VERY damn good. If the it is mavs, good year, but better luck next year.


The Celtics mate, we were looking nowhere near and then we got winning again, probably won't go past first round but at least we made it when it was not looking likely


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Rampaige said:


> The Celtics mate, we were looking nowhere near and then we got winning again, probably won't go past first round but at least we made it when it was not looking likely


Well funny thing is they are MY DADS FAVIORTE TEAM. LOL Dude that understandable, they had a WAY BETTER season than I thought they would. It is just not their time yet, hell who knows, look at the Hawks, 8 seed last year, 1 seed this year, you never know in sports. I was hoping the cs would win but still glad they made it.



Chrome said:


> Would be a great story to come back from all those injuries and lead his team to the Finals.


Hell yeah, I FEEL for him, I mean I saw him and Memphis lose the title in 08 I felt so bad. Then to see him lose the ECF to the heat, DAMN that was ROUGH TO see. Then the injuries, just heartbreaking. As a spurs fan I CANNOT cheer for the bulls to win the title until or if the spurs lose, but Still want to see the bulls do well, plus your coach is REALLY good, might be the bulls final chance with him as coach, looks like him and management are not seeing eye to eye.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Hell yeah, I FEEL for him, I mean I saw him and Memphis lose the title in 08 I felt so bad. Then to see him lose the ECF to the heat, DAMN that was ROUGH TO see. Then the injuries, just heartbreaking. As a spurs fan I CANNOT cheer for the bulls to win the title until or if the spurs lose, but Still want to see the bulls do well, *plus your coach is REALLY good, might be the bulls final chance with him as coach, looks like him and management are not seeing eye to eye.*


Yeah, it's kinda stupid. I'd rather keep Thibs and just get rid of Gar Forman and John Paxson if we absolutely have to get rid of one or the other. Guess we'll see.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> lowry got punked. hope masai can find a way to deal him in the off-season.
> 
> i don't even understand how washington failed to win 50 games this season. they're too talented to underachieve like that


https://vine.co/v/ezttEPM33jn


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, it's kinda stupid. I'd rather keep Thibs and just get rid of Gar Forman and John Paxson if we absolutely have to get rid of one or the other. Guess we'll see.


Yeah it is, I have no idea what is going on but sounds like what happened with Harbaugh in the NFL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Yeah it is, I have no idea what is going on but sounds like what happened with Harbaugh in the NFL.


Yeah, both situations are very similar. Only way I'd consider parting with Thibs is if we get a REALLY good deal out of it. At least a couple 1st round picks and stuff.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bulls getting to the final :ti

Just not going to happen.

I expect Bucks to win tonight and we finish it at the United Centre in a Game 5.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I'm disappointed. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Potential for 2 sweeps tonight in Dubs/Pels and Bucks/Bulls, kind of expecting them both to happen. Expecting Atlanta and Memphis to extend their leads to 3-0 tonight too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

MIROTIC IS BACK :WOO


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bruh if D-Will wasn't averaging 2 PPG during the playoffs Nets could be up 2-1 right now.

Hawks are really gonna have to step up if they want to get past the second round


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Awful defense there on that last possession. :no:

Guess the Bucks want their season ended in Chicago. :toomanykobes


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Kidd is a coaching Gawd, Dudley and Bayless closing out the 4th quarter :trips8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

One of the most frustrating Bulls performances I can remember

About a million turnovers, somehow end up tied with like 20 seconds left and Rose goes full potato twice. Thank the Basketball Gods for Jimmy Butler who somehow kept the Bulls in it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

It has been real New Orleans. :curry


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS

SWEEP

First Warriors sweep since the '75 Finals! :mark: 

:mark: :curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay :mark:

:mark: DRAYMONEYYYYY :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Mr Granny Shot :mark:


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lets be real the first round is pretty much garbage


2nd round you heard it from me first Washington over Atlanta ( in one hell of a series)

Cleveland over Chicago

Memphis over Golden State ( Memphis will be too physical for GS though this series will go 7


Houston over San Antonio


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



jtbest said:


> Lets be real the first round is pretty much garbage
> 
> 
> *2nd round you heard it from me first Washington over Atlanta* ( in one hell of a series)
> ...


You act like that is an outrageous prediction.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



jtbest said:


> Houston over San Antonio


:toast


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Thank you Boston for weakening the Cavs :mj2 (altho I'm not an advocate of doing it by injuring players :side

JR ut


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Love thought Olynyk intentionally tried to dislocate his shoulder :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

For some reason, I just loathe the Clippers. From their players to Doc.

Cmon Spurs.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

^ Same


Huge response from the Clippers after that ass whoopin. I didn't think they had it in them. Austin Rivers is becoming a problem and suddenly the bench advantage the Spurs had is narrowing quickly. Interested to see how both teams respond. Can't wait for Tuesday.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers D was impressive today. I'm used to seeing the Spurs passing and offensive flow just shredding teams. 

Kyle Lowry is an ass LOL.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Spurs are done...what does everyone think about Rockets vs. Clippers?Season ended today really. A couple token games left but the Clippers got this. What does everyone think of the Rockets chances against the Clippers? I think they might be formidable enough to bring them down and reach the WCF.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Well, hopefully the Raps do well in free agency this year, and draft a PF. This season is done lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Pierce owning the Raptors again lol.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Arcade said:


> Pierce owning the Raptors again lol.


And Gortat, NENE, Wall and Otto Porter. It's sad


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

We the North, more like We Fishing


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I wonder what the cavs will do without Kevin Love. I would love to see a bulls vs cavs series. If everyone is actually healthy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Way to show up in an elimination game Toronto


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Clippers really rose up today. Its a new series now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










I HATE THE MAVERICKS !!!!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Coach Bud will definitely out-coach Wittman but I'm beyond excited for Wizards/Hawks. Wizards match up really well with them and with the emergence of Otto Porter, along with Gooden, Sessions, and especially Pierce knocking down their threes consistently, I would not be surprised if the Wizards win in 6.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



mohit9206 said:


> what does everyone think about Rockets vs. Clippers?Season ended today really. A couple token games left but the Clippers got this. What does everyone think of the Rockets chances against the Clippers? I think they might be formidable enough to bring them down and reach the WCF.


:ti

didn't know you could predict the future :duncan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



> Tom Withers @twithersAP 21m 21 minutes ago
> #Cavs says F Kevin Love unavailable for team's next series.


:lenny2

EDIT: JR suspended for 2 games

Olynyk gets a one game suspension


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

These Nets though :banderas: This Hawks/Nets series has been great.

And D-Will might be the greatest bum ever, After dropping 2 points a Vintage D-Will tonight 35/7 :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Blow it up


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

BUCKS WIN :mark: :mark: :mark:

#FearTheDeer


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

COULD BUCKS DO THE IMPOSSIBLE?!?!?!?!?! :mark:


:rose2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Bucks are showing some Heart!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Yeah this team fucking sucks. Kidd is outcoaching Thibs something fierce right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

It would be so jokes if the Bucks forced a game 7


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*lel at Bulls having louder support in Milwaukee than in Chicago. :mj5*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Love ruled out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

so if cavs win a title without love they officially made one of the worst trades in nba history. :mj


not that i think they will.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so if cavs win a title without love they officially made one of the worst trades in nba history. :mj
> 
> 
> not that i think they will.


Yeah, pretty good chance they're getting clobbered by whoever makes it out of the West if they somehow make it that far.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

You can argue the Cavs are better with LeBron at PF.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:shmoney 


What a game.......well minus the free throws. Good back and forth action and looks like Jordan's free throw shooting contaminated Blake. There is absolutely no momentum in this series which is probably why it's going 7. :ti


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I don't see the Cavs making it to the finals now. Kyrie and LeBron have been doing all the work regardless but Love is a big blow and Smith for 2 games too could hurt them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

the only good series. sucks that one of them has to go, meanwhile there will be 4 eastern conf jobbers clashing for the title of sacrificial lamb.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> :shmoney
> 
> 
> What a game.......well minus the free throws. Good back and forth action and looks like Jordan's free throw shooting contaminated Blake. There is absolutely no momentum in this series which is probably why it's going 7. :ti


MAN what a SERIS, I hope they can close out in game 6, NO WAY do I want ANOTHOR game in LA epically a must win, hope Spurs come out like it is GAME 7, not 6.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> MAN what a SERIS, I hope they can close out in game 6, NO WAY do I want ANOTHOR game in LA epically a must win, hope Spurs come out like it is GAME 7, not 6.


Don't worry, they're not the Bulls. They actually know how to CLOSE THE DEAL.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










Fatality for the Clippers.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Don't worry, they're not the Bulls. They actually know how to CLOSE THE DEAL.


LOL I saw what happened to the Bulls, and man I still think they will win but it still cost them valuable rest, if they lose though I know you love Thibs but man there is NO WAY he will keep his job. I don't doubt the spurs, but the Clippers are REALLY good, more or less, Spurs lose, it will be the Clippers Taking it not the spurs giving it away, winner of this series could VERY WELL win the NBA title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> LOL I saw what happened to the Bulls, and man I still think they will win but it still cost them valuable rest, if they lose though I know you love Thibs but man there is NO WAY he will keep his job. I don't doubt the spurs, but the Clippers are REALLY good, more or less, Spurs lose, it will be the Clippers Taking it not the spurs giving it away, winner of this series could VERY WELL win the NBA title.


Can't say I really love Thibs atm. He's been getting outcoached badly by Kidd in this series. I like their chances to win game 6 though, the extra day off should do them so good.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Can't say I really love Thibs atm. He's been getting outcoached badly by Kidd in this series. I like their chances to win game 6 though, the extra day off should do them so good.


LOL Do you remember Chrome when Jason Kidd was run out of town out of Brooklyn and was mistreating his players last year, looks like he is doing a lot better this time. I agree they will win game 6, I hope both mine and your teams win their games 6's, and advance. However I must ask who do you think is going to win Hawks/Nets, I don't know who I want to win because I don't mind either team, if the Nets win, I will be shocked though, can't see ATL losing to a team with a losing record.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

This Spurs/Clippers series is fantastic

The ref who gave that tech to CP3 should never ref another NBA game. It was absolute bullshit

Still think it will go 7


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> LOL Do you remember Chrome when Jason Kidd was run out of town out of Brooklyn and was mistreating his players last year, looks like he is doing a lot better this time. I agree they will win game 6, I hope both mine and your teams win their games 6's, and advance. However I must ask who do you think is going to win Hawks/Nets, I don't know who I want to win because I don't mind either team, if the Nets win, I will be shocked though, can't see ATL losing to a team with a losing record.


Yeah, Hawks will win that series. Wouldn't be surprised to see it go 7 though.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Hawks will win that series. Wouldn't be surprised to see it go 7 though.


Imagine though the HEARTBREAK if they ACUALLY LOSE, god that would be fucking terrible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Imagine though the HEARTBREAK if they ACUALLY LOSE, god that would be fucking terrible.


Would be kinda funny though. Although the Bulls are in some trouble of their own. :mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers must really be regretting choking game 2 so hard right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Man, I hope the Spurs absolutely slaughter the Clips game 6. Just go in dry.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Zayniac said:


> You can argue the Cavs are better with LeBron at PF.


Not with James Jones playing significant minutes. Also, Lebron hates playing the four even though he's pretty effective on offense as a PF.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Well with Love out Cleveland doesn't look nearly as good as they did

Though with that being said I still got the Cavs over the Bulls in 6 ( personally wouldn't be shocked if it went 5)

Washington and Cleveland that's going to be one hell of a series though I'll tell you that especially with Love out 


Though when all is said and done I still the Cavs winning the finals


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Hawks will win that series. Wouldn't be surprised to see it go 7 though.




Hawks are a good regular season basketball team and that is all I wouldn't be at all shocked if Brooklyn won that series and I don't definitely don't have them beating Washington that's for sure not to mention Cleveland


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Would be kinda funny though. Although the Bulls are in some trouble of their own. :mj2


They do need to play better, there HAS NEVER been a better chance to go the finals for this group, never, not even 2011, because you had the heat when they were good, they NEED to get there this year.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



jtbest said:


> Hawks are a good regular season basketball team and that is all I wouldn't be at all shocked if Brooklyn won that series and I don't definitely don't have them beating Washington that's for sure not to mention Cleveland


Dude they NEED to beat the Nets what AN EPIC FAIL would that be if the NETS knocked them, jesus fucking Christ, I agree though the WIZARDS look GOOD, I think also the ex factor is PAUL FUCKING PIERCE, this guy is just that DAMN good, he gets overshadowed because he is known as being Celtic, and you have other great ones that overshadow him, however he has a real chance to be the greatest player the Wizards have ever had. The Wizards CAN MAKE it, however winning the title I doubt, but really how did they not win more games in the regular season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

so is this the first year you guys started watching basketball or are you ignoring literally all the other years in which 1 seeds have struggled against the 8th? are you guys forgetting last year when the mavs took the spurs to 7 games or...?


seriously, some of you have really short term memory, which is also probably why you guys are saying the wizards are at all a thread when they were actually garbage most of the year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Dude they NEED to beat the Nets what AN EPIC FAIL would that be if the NETS knocked them, jesus fucking Christ, I agree though the WIZARDS look GOOD, I think also the ex factor is PAUL FUCKING PIERCE, this guy is just that DAMN good, he gets overshadowed because he is known as being Celtic, and you have other great ones that overshadow him, however he has a real chance to be the greatest player the Wizards have ever had. The Wizards CAN MAKE it, however winning the title I doubt, but really how did they not win more games in the regular season.


Pierce plays twenty minutes a game and at this stage of his career is basically just a stretch 4. Pierce's leadership has been tremendous, but in no way, shape, or form does he have a chance to be the greatest player the Wizards have ever had. He's not even the third best player on the team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I firmly believe in the Wizards since Love is out for the Cavs and Hawks don't look impressive. Too much one-on-one ball from Atlanta and they're just basically playing down to Brooklyn. But I can see why some don't. The Wizards have been one of the more inconsistent teams all year. Especially due to the shady play of their backcourt. But I will always be behind The Great Wall. 

In John Wall we trust.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so is this the first year you guys started watching basketball or are you ignoring literally all the other years in which 1 seeds have struggled against the 8th? are you guys forgetting last year when the mavs took the spurs to 7 games or...?
> 
> 
> seriously, some of you have really short term memory, which is also probably why you guys are saying the wizards are at all a thread when they were actually garbage most of the year.


Here is the thing though, Those eight seeds that knocked off the one seeds are a LOT BETTER than the Nets are, Golden State was really good, So was Memphis in 2011, so was Dallas, the Nets have a REAL losing record and have looked horrible, no reason the Hawks should struggle like this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Here is the thing though, Those eight seeds that knocked off the one seeds are a LOT BETTER than the Nets are, Golden State was really good, So was Memphis in 2011, so was Dallas, the Nets have a REAL losing record and have looked horrible, no reason the Hawks should struggle like this.


2008: Celtics(66-16) vs. Hawks(37-45), 7 game series.


these arguments are poor. this isn't unprecedented and means nothing toward their future series.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



#Mark said:


> Pierce plays twenty minutes a game and at this stage of his career is basically just a stretch 4. Pierce's leadership has been tremendous, but in no way, shape, or form does he have a chance to be the greatest player the Wizards have ever had. He's not even the third best player on the team.


Well he has been good, but I REALLY don't know much about the Wizards other than John Wall and him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Damn Bucks fpalm


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

bucks what the hell happened :skip2

the fans still in the arena :mj2

take the starters out what are you doing man :dahell


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 2008: Celtics(66-16) vs. Hawks(37-45), 7 game series.
> 
> 
> these arguments are poor. this isn't unprecedented and means nothing toward their future series.


Was just about to mention that series. While I don't think the Hawks are championship team, they are not overblown due to one series.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Twins scored more runs in one game today than anyone on the Bucks has points right now. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lemme taste those tears, Mallory

Fantastic performance. Just completely sapped any hope out of the Bucks with that 8-0 run to start the game, Bulls just never let up through the whole game

Dunleavy with a great troll performance. Kinda slapped Giannis at one end of the court which the refs didn't see and seconds later Giannis is clotheslining him down at the other and getting ejected :mj4

He almost got MCW ejected too

Everyone showed up and even McBuckets got in the game :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Giannis got ejected? :lmao 

Greek freak channeled his inner genetic freak :Steiner we need a Steiner smiley 

Bucks now hold the 3rd worst playoff loss in history lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Clippers have played very well and its still close. Doc is crying about every call again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

This series deserved 7 games. Can the Clips get that big win that this Blake/CP3 era has been unable to get?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Crawford traveled while trying to gain his balance from that inbound pass. He took like 5 steps, but whatever. #NBA


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

LOLSpurs :kobefacepalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Missed calls happen both ways. Lest we forget about the CP3 tech from the game before (and other calls both ways).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bulls tonight. bama4

Just what the doctor ordered. More of that versions of the Bulls plz. Also lovin' this Clippers/Spurs series, here comes game 7! :mark:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Spurs screwed the pooch on that shit. I am a pessimist and if they don't get their shit together they will lose the last game. They needed the win tonight, they need to be way better one D, fucking Kawhi needs to prove his upcoming contract is going to be worth a damn.

No calls be damned, the Spurs fucked their free throws just like the Clips did last game.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

avengers aou

game 7

and then the fight

its going to be a awesome saturday :banderas


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RustyPro said:


> Giannis got ejected? :lmao
> 
> Greek freak channeled his inner genetic freak :Steiner we need a Steiner smiley
> 
> Bucks now hold the 3rd worst playoff loss in history lol





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Dunleavy with a great troll performance. Kinda slapped Giannis at one end of the court which the refs didn't see and seconds later Giannis is clotheslining him down at the other and getting ejected :mj4
> 
> He almost got MCW ejected too


:uhoh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*THOSE BUCKS PLAYERS HAVE FAMILIES DAMNIT!!!! :jr*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Mercy said:


> *THOSE BUCKS PLAYERS HAVE FAMILIES DAMNIT!!!! :jr*


"WITH GOD AS MY WITNESS, THOSE BUCKS PLAYERS ARE BROKEN IN HALF!!" :bahgawd


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*"THE BUCK FANS WERE RUNNING LIKE SCALDED DOGS!!!! :bahgawd*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bucks got what they deserved. Trashy ass team. Lol at Magic's hero; Mayo. What a bum. Just like his others two heroes who are sat home where they belong.

Now it's time to get destroyed by LeBron again :moyes1


----------



## mrwweuniverse (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

That Clippers vs Spurs series though, it's been driving me nuts and I don't particularly like either team. My preseason prediction was Clippers vs Bulls and I stand by that since no chance Cleveland gets past Chicago with Kevin Love out for the playoffs and J.R. Smith in the doghouse. Clippers vs Houston will be a fun series if LA can manage to put away the Spurs in Game 7 but if the Spurs advance and somehow lose to Houston, that would be really interesting and kind of cement the Rockets as the new 'Kings' of Texas since they already went through Dallas. Lots of interesting things can happen in the Conference Semi-Finals. Cheezus Crust, I love the NBA playoffs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The rockets "Kings of Texas" :floyd3 i like it


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

If the Bulls can drop 120 on the 2nd best defense in the NBA... :mark:

Please be that consistent Bulls.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Aid said:


> If the Bulls can drop 120 on the 2nd best defense in the NBA... :mark:
> 
> Please be that consistent Bulls.


They'd beat the Cavs in 3 if this version of the Bulls showed up every game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Joel said:


> Bucks got what they deserved. Trashy ass team. Lol at Magic's hero; Mayo. What a bum. Just like his others two heroes who are sat home where they belong.
> 
> Now it's time to get destroyed by LeBron again :moyes1





Aid said:


> If the Bulls can drop 120 on the 2nd best defense in the NBA... :mark:
> 
> Please be that consistent Bulls.





Chrome said:


> They'd beat the Cavs in 3 if this version of the Bulls showed up every game.


the only thing more inconsistent than the bulls is their fan support that goes from trashing a team to loving them depending on their play rather than supporting them throughout. :lose


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

For the love of all things good and holy in this world, go Clips. I have see enough of Spurs championships in 20 years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> The Twins scored more runs in one game today than anyone on the Bucks has points right now. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Zaza Pachulia led Milwaukee in scoring. He had 8 points. Which matched Chicago's seventh-leading scorer, Aaron Brooks.

:woo


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Sagat said:


> For the love of all things good and holy in this world, go Clips. I have see enough of Spurs championships in 20 years.


:duncan never enough Spurs championships


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the only thing more inconsistent than the bulls is their fan support that goes from trashing a team to loving them depending on their play rather than supporting them throughout. :lose


Uh huh. Because being annoyed about your team not performing to the levels they are capable of, is totally turning your back on them. Top logic.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks movin on.

Time to rattle off an easy 12 straight wins! :mark:

Well.... I'll take just beating the Wizz to start.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Sagat said:


> For the love of all things good and holy in this world, go Clips. I have see enough of Spurs championships in 20 years.


I've seen enough of the Clips, they are a bunch of crybaby floppers. Go Spurs Go.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



cactus_jack22 said:


> I've seen enough of the Clips, they are a bunch of crybaby floppers. Go Spurs Go.


Their coach is the ring leader with the whining.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Joel said:


> Uh huh. Because being annoyed about your team not performing to the levels they are capable of, is totally turning your back on them. Top logic.


i never even said that. :ti


do you even banter breh?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> i never even said that. :ti
> 
> 
> do you even banter breh?


"rather than supporting them throughout"

:kobe8


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Guess Magic's bored waiting for the draft lottery or something. Chill breh, only a few more weeks now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA 41m 41 minutes ago
> Yahoo Source: No suspension for Chicago's Mike Dunleavy. Flagrant 1 foul.


:WOO


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Mills ---> Parker
Belinelli ---> Green
Diaw ---> Splitter ---> B̶a̶y̶n̶e̶s̶









Mostly, orchestrate the offense around Sugar K. Now let's take this game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Joel said:


> "rather than supporting them throughout"
> 
> :kobe8


did you watch the game, joel? no, you didn't, you went to sleep and said "they better win this game or* I'm done*". that was literally late in the first quarter. i guess you got bored watching your team dominate, something most fans LOVE watching. go figure.


that doesn't sound like a fan supporting their team throughout. you and da also shit on thibs and most of your players during games 5 and 6. you're spoiled little shits that wanted a sweep really badly even though your team was up 3-0 from the get go. 

you guys whined over a series you guys were going to win regardless and hardly showed any faith until it WAS ACTUALLY OVER. 

so no, neither of you(i never saw chrome say any of this) supported them throughout, stop pretending like you did. :kobe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Somebody taking chatbox posts too srs :woo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

somebody took my post too seriously so i decided to fire back. :toomanykobes joel also took "doesn't support them throughout" and somehow made it into "turning my back on the team". :kobe


haven't seen many of you say how many games the bulls will beat the cavs in or do you guys not believe in that either?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bulls in 6

See you in the finals, Brother Deso


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> did you watch the game, joel? no, you didn't, you went to sleep and said "they better win this game or* I'm done*". that was literally late in the first quarter. i guess you got bored watching your team dominate, something most fans LOVE watching. go figure.


I went to sleep cause it was 12:30 am. I had work the next day (or later that day as it was already Friday by that time). Time zones. Look them up. It'll blow your mind.

The "i'm done" part was tongue in cheek. I've said that about 100 times for my teams in every sport. Said it about stuff in life. It's just a phrase. Don't be



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that doesn't sound like a fan supporting their team throughout. you and da also shit on thibs and most of your players during games 5 and 6. you're spoiled little shits that wanted a sweep really badly even though your team was up 3-0 from the get go.


Wanted the sweep? I predicted that we would lose Game 4... Go back in this thread. I was annoyed at the turnovers, sure, because there were like 20+ or whatever. Fans get angry. It's part of the emotional investment. I wasn't even on for Game 5 as it was a week day and again, time zones (seriously, look it up).

I'm sure Bulls fans 'shit' on Thibs because they don't like how he runs his team into the ground season after season. Being a fan doesn't mean you blindly agree with everything your team/players/coach does. I know you can't distinguish from this as you think everything Kobe does or say is right, but more fool you.

And anyway, the only time I've ever said anything on Thibs was when I disagreed with you, that he was on the same level as Pop. Pop has won championships, Thibs has not. You were being disrespectful to what Pop has achieved in this game to claim a manager of 5 years is on the same level.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you guys whined over a series you guys were going to win regardless and hardly showed any faith until it WAS ACTUALLY OVER.
> 
> so no, neither of you(i never saw chrome say any of this) supported them throughout, stop pretending like you did. :kobe


Again, there's nothing wrong with being annoyed when your team plays shit. The majority of fans do it. However, you have absolutely no proof to say we stopped supporting the team. It's a ludicrous claim. Why would either of us even bothered supporting Bulls if we just wanted to win? It's not like they've won a championship, or even been in the final since 1998. Crap argument, lad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

i'm aware of timezones. i've gone to sleep much later in the night watching overtime games of teams that aren't my own just to watch the ending and i'd rather sleep less than miss a team i support dominate the game. that's my own preference though. :toomanykobes


i'm glad you brought up the lakers though because i always find it funny when people say shit like: "I know you can't distinguish from this as you think everything Kobe does or say is right, but more fool you". do you really think I can't distinguish when he's in the wrong or right or is it that I just don't give a fuck and would rather support him anyways? Do you really think I wanted Kobe to be paid 48 million over his last 2 years or was it just something I came to terms with because he was my favourite player and felt he earned that money through all the championships and success he brought to the fans/organization?


"hey magic, how do you think the lakers will do next year" and my answer is usually "i think they'll make the playoffs and turn it around". i don't predict my team to fail, unless they're already failing incredibly badly and i'd rather have a top pick like the last 2 seasons. as far as future seasons go i always predict them to randomly get superstars, i say the same line over and over again: the lakers replace superstars with superstars. that's nonsense, but i just choose to believe anyways, so if you don't understand why i find it annoying sometimes that people complain when they're teams are doing fine it's because i can't RELATE to your whining when everything is going fine. teams struggle all the time, no team is perfect, so maybe you should adjust your expectations a bit because even the two games you guys did lose were close games until the very end.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*Magic is embarrassing himself a bit here, especially with the first paragraph of that last post. 

Complaining about a winning team isn't not supporting them. If it's not a cultural difference here then you're just being super petty. Being annoyed because they lost a tight game they could have should have won isn't being a spoiled little shit. If I was a Bulls fan I'd have been furious at how they threw that Game 4 at the death like they did. Seriously just lel at being annoyed your team have to play a Game 5 or even a Game 6 rather than having a clean sweep being something to be mocked or looked down on for. Also there's nothing wrong with supporting a great side but being annoyed that they're not reaching the potential you believe they can. Aren't you (or maybe it's just Noto or maybe both of you) always Scott Brooks wasn't good enough despite having a super record with OKC?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Seabs said:


> *Magic is embarrassing himself a bit here, especially with the first paragraph of that last post.
> 
> Complaining about a winning team isn't not supporting them. If it's not a cultural difference here then you're just being super petty. Being annoyed because they lost a tight game they could have should have won isn't being a spoiled little shit. If I was a Bulls fan I'd have been furious at how they threw that Game 4 at the death like they did. Seriously just lel at being annoyed your team have to play a Game 5 or even a Game 6 rather than having a clean sweep being something to be mocked or looked down on for. Also there's nothing wrong with supporting a great side but being annoyed that they're not reaching the potential you believe they can. Aren't you (or maybe it's just Noto or maybe both of you) always Scott Brooks wasn't good enough despite having a super record with OKC?*



i am? even though i said i was kidding at first and said it was just a bit of banter that he took way too seriously? even though i clarified that "not supporting them throughout" isn't the same as turning his back on them. he decided to go on so then i did as well, it's not my fault he couldn't have just taken a random shot at the lakers like chrome and moved on rather than taking it literally to the extent he did. :kobe

they were complaining heavily about two games in which they lost by a total of 8 points. they were winnable games, but blasting thibs for his coaching when the losses were hardly awful isn't exactly fair. does he play his players too many minutes? maybe, but no one seemed to say that shit back when kobe was averaging 43 minutes per game in the playoffs, or lebron, or shaq, or any other old superstar. some coaches prefer playing guys like butler the entire game because it is gives them the best chance to win the game. he was playing rose a lot of minutes due to matchup reasons. these were things they were complaining about even though it did have its logic to it. 

the minutes/rotations/etc, thibs has proven himself as a good coach that managed to OVERACHIEVED without their superstar the last two years and while their GM/Front office threw away his bench players and replace them with worse players literally every year. Have some confidence that he knows what he's doing. I never doubted Phil Jackson even though he was playing Derek Fisher way too many minutes in the 09/10 finals.

you're not going to win every game and sometimes things just don't swing your way, especially on the road. Clean sweeps aren't easy, there's a reason most people don't predict them to happen a lot and why this year was particularly weird with so many happening. It's HARD to sweep a team and take both games on the road. That's why I was laughing at the people saying hawks aren't beating the wizards because they ended up losing 2 games on the road to the nets. it means NOTHING. 

The Bulls also took game 3, which was a very hard win, but sure, go back to complaining the next game because "they threw it away". Sometimes players are tired after a double overtime game, go figure. Taking a 3-0 series lead is equal to winning the series in the NBA, no team has ever come back, so complaining to the extent they did about it was insanely stupid from my end because the series was theirs.


And don't even compare this to the Scott Brooks situation as it's not even remotely the same.


there are fans in american sports that have NEVER seen their team win a championship. their teams go on 20 year playoff droughts. their teams constantly shit the bed or just let them down. i consider it being a spoiled little shit complaining about the things they were because of the situation they were in(which was leading the series at all times and being one win away from the win).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

My complaining is being grossly exaggerated here tbhendo. Why was I even brought into this? :drake1 Your beef is with Joel, breh 

Anyways how bout dem NBA playoffs eh

I reckon Clippers take tonight's game, I just feel that CP3(especially) and Griffin seem to be extra driven in this series and that'll just about tip it in the Clippers' favour

Hopefully it isn't Duncan's last ever game if the Spurs do lose tonight :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I have no beef with anyone. I thought the whining I saw from the chatbox was overdone, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*Being the 3rd best team in the East is great relative to the other 12 teams below them but if you feel your team has the potential to be higher than that and you're disappointed that they aren't realising that potential then you have every right to criticise without being a spoiled little shit. Spoiled little shit would be a Bucks fan throwing a tantrum because they didn't get past the 1st Round. A Bulls fan criticising the team because they played poor and nowhere near their best and threw away a game that could have meant valuable rest (especially to their team) and give them a better chance vs Cleveland is hardly being spoiled. Fuck all Sports fans over here do is complain even when their team is winning. Like I said maybe it's a cultural thing but it seemed petty to criticise someone for that. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Seabs said:


> *Being the 3rd best team in the East is great relative to the other 12 teams below them but if you feel your team has the potential to be higher than that and you're disappointed that they aren't realising that potential then you have every right to criticise without being a spoiled little shit. Spoiled little shit would be a Bucks fan throwing a tantrum because they didn't get past the 1st Round. A Bulls fan criticising the team because they played poor and nowhere near their best and threw away a game that could have meant valuable rest (especially to their team) and give them a better chance vs Cleveland is hardly being spoiled. Fuck all Sports fans over here do is complain even when their team is winning. Like I said maybe it's a cultural thing but it seemed petty to criticise someone for that. *


Why would they feel they should be higher than 3rd best team when they were missing their "best" player for a large portion of the season? That would be the definition of a spoiled shit because they assume their team should be able to overcome any injury or predicament., 


Bulls fans can say that they "threw away" a game but any Bucks fan can say the same thing. The Bucks threw away game 3, that was certainly not a game that the Bulls should have won(the Bucks had two chances at game winning shots) and yet they did. Again, it's stupid to say "WE SHOULD HAVE WON THIS GAME" when it can easily be said that they should not have won another game. 


Euro fans complaining when their team is winning? Well the Bulls were winning the series so it probably is a cultural thing where fans complain when they really shouldn't. :hayden3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I don't even remember criticizing Thibs tbhendo

I was even defending him from Skins most of the time for playing the starts so many minutes, even in Game 6 :bored


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

This argument


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> This argument


Yeah let's talk about Spurs/Clippers or something. I got the Spurs winning fwiw. Don't think they're done quite yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Yeah let's talk about Spurs/Clippers or something. I got the Spurs winning fwiw. Don't think they're done quite yet.


Honestly don't know who will win but I'll be rooting for the Spurs


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

What a series


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Cavs are best.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

................


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Spurs are completely responsible for their loss, the Clippers are a great team. I always argue the refs don't make you miss shots/freethrows or make your throw bad passes, but that whole last possession was fubar to the n'th degree they let the clipper read the play. But I concede defeat to a better team, they waned it a whole lot more.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Congratulations to the Clippers and their fans. Good luck to everyone and your teams. That was a very hard fought series. Guess I'll hit this thread up in the offseason when the Spurs go all in on Lamarcus Aldridge. Very interested to see who is on the 2015-16 Spurs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

You both think this is it for Duncan... Or do you think he's coming back for 1 more year...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Chris Paul being super clutch. What a series and what a game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> You both think this is it for Duncan... Or do you think he's coming back for 1 more year...


*According to POP it's one more year because the check is too good. :maisie*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> You both think this is it for Duncan... Or do you think he's coming back for 1 more year...


If they get LA you betcha man. Regular season games off, millions of dollars, and a chance for number 6? :duncan I think Ginobili is done though. Dude looks burned out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I would be shocked if Duncan wasn't playing next season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I hope he does because I feel like he still have a lot more in the tank. Even more-so than Parker & Ginobili. I saw the rumors about LMA to the Spurs as well. I hope they do go all in for him.

Welp. 2nd round predictions I guess... Besides the series splits, I got every series right from last round except for the Spurs... :mj2

Hawks vs Wizards - 4-2 Wizards
Bulls vs Cavaliers - 4-3 Bulls
Warriors vs Grizzlies - 4-2 Warriors
Rockets vs Clippers - 4-3 Rockets


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Duncan is still a top flight 4/5 in an era of relatively weak bigmen. Doubt one of the legitimate greats would care to voluntarily go out in a 1 round loss. Not saying Timmy will or will not win another chip if he stays, but I'd think if he still has the passion and his kids are cool with it, he will stick around. Guy still looks like he has the fire when provoked.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Great series, props to the Clippers for pulling that out. Here are my predictions for the next round:

Hawks in 7
Bulls in 6
Warriors in 5
Clippers in 6


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks in 6
Bulls in 6
Warriors in 5
Rockets in 7


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks in 5
Cavs in 6
Warriors in 6
Clippers in 7


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I'm good either way. I'll be heart broken no mater when he retires, the man has been so good for so long. I'm 31 years old and have been watching the spurs since David came in and to finally see Spurs win the first championship when I was in high school and all the other that followed have been a blessing. I know its cliché as a homer, but he is hands down one of the best that has ever stepped on the floor. This was a hard season to swallow, if they had won this I can see Duncan ending it like David. If the spurs land Aldridge I can see Duncan staying for a year or two as a possible bench player to him and Tiago. We will see what happens this off season.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks in 5
Bulls in 7
Warriors in 5 
Rockets in 6


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks in 6
Bulls in 6
Warriors in 4
Rockets in 7


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*

CP3 was unbelievable, and with a damaged hamstring too :done



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> *East*
> Hawks over Nets in 4
> Cavs over Celtics in 5 (although I want to believe :mj2)
> Bulls over Bucks in 6
> ...


(Number of games weren't correct :side but I might put my next post of predictions in a spoiler tag. I don't want to ruin it for the rest of you :stephenA3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Now With MVP Poll Goodness*



Chrome said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Hawks in 5
> Cavs in 6
> ...


Picked 6 out of 8 winners correctly, but didn't get the number of games correct once. :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Wizards in 6
Cavs in 7 (inb4 I am not a real fan and am turning my back on the Bulls again)

Warriors in 7
Rockets in 7


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:hmm:

Hawks in 6
Bulls in 7

Rockets in 7
Warriors in 6

Can't believe I'm picking my team to win a series. :side: 

WARRIORS! :mark: Will be at ROARACLE Arena in only a few mere hours to watch :chefcurry and :klay scurry and play! :mark: :dance :curry2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hawks in 5
Bulls in 7

Warriors in 6(Memphis in 6 if Conley plays)
Clippers in 7



i called clippers in 7 over the spurs at the start. so happy those ******* are out, now hopefully someone just takes out the clips. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



HardKoR said:


> I'm good either way. I'll be heart broken no mater when he retires, the man has been so good for so long. I'm 31 years old and have been watching the spurs since David came in and to finally see Spurs win the first championship when I was in high school and all the other that followed have been a blessing. I know its cliché as a homer, but he is hands down one of the best that has ever stepped on the floor.


x 2

rockets got this with a gimpy cp3 :curry2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RustyPro said:


> :duncan never enough Spurs championships





cactus_jack22 said:


> I've seen enough of the Clips, they are a bunch of crybaby floppers. Go Spurs Go.


I AM AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS :barrett


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Beal plz be good. Don't suck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Atlanta in 6
Chicago in 7
Golden State in 5
Houston in 7


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Grizz in 6 (I think the grinding,slow tempo and pressure defense will be enough to pull the upset)
Hawks in 7 
Cavs in 6
Rockets in 6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Spoiler: predictions



Bulls in 6
Hawks in 6
Clippers in 6
Warriors in 5



:lenny2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Second Round Predictions 

*Wiz * 6
Hawk 

*Cavs* 7
Bulls


*GSW* in 6
MEM


*LAC* in 7
HOU


I can see all of them except GSW/MEM going 7 tbh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Great Wall :wall

Wiz with another road steal. It won't be long now :mj


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Wiz take game 1 but I still have the Hawks in 6

GS/MEM - GS in 6
HOU/LAC -LAC in 7
CHI/CLE - CLE in 7


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hawks in 5
> Bulls in 7
> 
> Warriors in 6(Memphis in 6 if Conley plays)
> ...


As a spurs fan those guys are anything but *******, one of the most classy teams in the league, however I can see why people get sick of the same team over and over and again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> As a spurs fan those guys are anything but *******, one of the most classy teams in the league, however I can see why people get sick of the same team over and over and again.


im a lakers fan, hence why i think they're *******. :kobe3


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Who can stop the warriors :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS

:lmao at Tony Allen being Public Enemy #1 for absentmindedly walking through that group of dancing kids. :lol Booing him was FUN! :mark: :cheer

Cheering for the WARRIORS was even better, though! :curry So many fine passes and handles and shots from :chefcurry No surprise, no surprise. BOGUT was impressive. GREEN was massive, hitting early 3-pointers and being a bull on defense. No Conley leaves a seeping wound in the Grizzlies. He's fundamental to their offense and without him they become overly dependent upon Gasol and Randolph posting up. Those guys are going to get their points but the Warriors are strangling the Grizzlies, and were particularly efficacious in smothering many Grizzlies cuts and screens in the second half, allowing a mere 34 points in the second half. Of course the Warriors only scored 40 in the second half but the defensive capabilities of both teams were made evident. 

:klay :curry2 BARNES. SPEIGHTS JAM with some huge buckets. 

Also special acknowledgement to Festus EZELI. Green and Bogut were in some significant foul trouble and Kerr needed quality minutes from Festus and he delivered. A case where the Warriors' expansive depth is just indispensable. 

WARRIORS :mark: :dance :cheer Yeah! :dance

The memes @Mercy has been making for Tony Allen and his despicable actions in the chatbox has been the true highlight of the day, though. :lol We shall not forget nor forgive this outrage, Mister Allen!


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> im a lakers fan, hence why i think they're *******. :kobe3


LOL Hey I admire you, you are a TRUE fucking fan, I despise the lakers to(with respect of course), so glad to see TRUE FANS who stick with their teams instead of bandwagon mother fuckers and you know SOME clipper fans are former laker fans, that is really bad. Dude your team pisses me off so much, THE SPURs HAD you guys in 04 fucking fisher I swear to god. LOL Then 08, well 08 was a beating, but The lakers HAD to win that seris .Oh yes the sweep of 2001 and the seris in 2002 in the second round. 

It feels odd not seeing the lakers be good though, dude the fuck happened. Will Jim Buss ever turn it around, ever since Jerry Buss sadly pass thing went south. Those fuckers need to get their head of their ass for TRUE FANS, like yourself, you and Knick fans those fuckers are LOYAL.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I'm glad you had a Great time Deso!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Superb game by Warriors, what a fucking season so far for them. I hope they'll get to the final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*I love Tony Allen.

That Warriors crowd is so awesome. Obviously indoor arenas compared to outdoor stadiums helps the atmosphere a lot but it's just on another level to any other sport that I watch and I don't mean purely from an aesthetics point either. Really can't see anyone beating them over 7 right now with San Antonio out. Shit I can't even see anyone even taking them to a Game 7 right now. Memphis just don't have the offence and they won't stop them scoring big, Houston would need Harden and Howard at their all time peaks to even stand a chance, Clippers will likely be washed by then after 2 presumably long and hard series and Paul's leg will be hanging off by then if he doesn't sit out any games (and if he does they don't get there anyway), Cleveland would need the same as Houston with Lebron and Kyrie which you just can't expect that consistently, Chicago and Washington lel and Atlanta don't look up to it now like they did in the regular season. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Tony Allen walking through that dance routine like 1:37 :mj4






I would have made a gif but I'm not talented enough :mj2


----------



## cpag8 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers all the way :smile2:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bulls were so bad last Monday they were making me actually watch segments of Raw. Plz be good tonight Bulls and don't make me have to do that again. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> im a lakers fan, hence why i think they're *******. :kobe3












It's alright UDFK. It's going to get better for the Lolakers. In another decade rotting in the basement :kobe3


----------



## cpag8 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Not a fan of Curry being the MVP of the NBA.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



cpag8 said:


> Not a fan of Curry being the MVP of the NBA.


it was him or harden. both deserved it just as much as the other. 67 wins is a convincing case though.


----------



## cpag8 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> it was him or harden. both deserved it just as much as the other. 67 wins is a convincing case though.


The Golden State Warriors had 67 wins. Curry didn't will all 67 games alone, his team did as a collective group. The Warriors are the best team in the league and the only grounds that people have been using to justify that Curry is a suitable MVP is because the "Warriors had 67 wins". It's a team sport, Klay Thompson is just as valuable to the Warriors. They are a deep team with immense talent.

Westbrook should have been the MVP in my opinion. A guy who led the league in PPG, was 4th in assists (ahead of Curry) and almost led his team to the playoffs while holding them on his back. He is a 2way guard, who plays offense and defense. Harden is a one-dimensional guy but I admire his offensive ability. He has to work on his defense. As for Curry, he is on the best team in the NBA and had more 3s that made the sportscenter top 10 of the week.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

russ was stuffing the stat sheet but his performances didn't translate to many wins, and he couldn't find a way to will his team into the playoffs despite being in control of his own destiny at the end of the regular season. from that regard, I understand why judges dismissed his case. 

say whatever you want about the warriors as a team. the mavs did the same thing back in '07, and jason terry was just as valuable of a #2 as klay is now, but the clear cut best player on that team was dirk. same notion applies for steph. he deserved it.

btw, to imply that klay is on steph's level is blasphemous imo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

harden :mj2 its ok bro


----------



## cpag8 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> russ was stuffing the stat sheet but his performances didn't translate to many wins, and he couldn't find a way to will his team into the playoffs despite being in control of his own destiny at the end of the regular season. from that regard, I understand why judges dismissed his case.
> 
> say whatever you want about the warriors as a team. the mavs did the same thing back in '07, and jason terry was just as valuable of a #2 as klay is now, but the clear cut best player on that team was dirk. same notion applies for steph. he deserved it.
> 
> btw, to imply that klay is on steph's level is blasphemous imo.


You do realize Curry was surrounded around good, competitive players. With, or without Curry, the Warriors would have been a playoff team no doubt. He has Klay, Iggy, Green, Barnes and Bogut for example. Russell has? Nobody. He carried the team on his back and almost got them in the playoffs. His stats illustrate he was the best player this year. He is more of a two-way guard than Curry. Like I said before, Curry takes way too many shots and makes the big 3s to go all over sportscenter. 

I didn't compare Klay to Curry. But Klay is a top 3 SG now and is a vital component to the Warriors success.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

if you dont make the playoffs then you have no case for MVP.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Both Klay Thompson and Draymond Green had breakout years. Meanwhile Harden pretty much carried the Rockets 1/3rd of the way. I will always dislike that "best record" concept.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lel cpag, you claim you're not comparing steph and klay yet you said "klay is just as valuable to the team", which isn't true at all.

the warriors don't win 50 games without steph. and don't ignore the fact that russ had ibaka/kanter for a good period. when you're a _superstar_, you're expected to take your team over the hump, and he couldn't do it. i'm not knocking russ, he's an amazing player, but he's not going to lead you to more wins than steph if the roles are reversed. there's a little thing called efficiency that matters in today's game and it has a lot to do with whether or not you can lead your team to victory.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The real MVP ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Oh please,

Steph is so good he was sitting 4th quarters for a large majority of the season. Let's not act like his numbers wouldn't be way better if he was out there playing "garbage minutes" the entire 12 minutes of the 4th where his team would be up at least 20 points. 

Also, to discredit 67 wins in the Western conference? Please. Klay had an injury this season and the team still performed exceptionally well. They had 11 more wins than the second place team in the West, that is HUGE, especially if you consider that accounts for 1/8th of the regular season games. 

And then you say Westbrook deserves the MVP over Curry AND Harden? Making a case for Harden is one thing, but for Westbrook? You continued to further invalidate your points. If you don't make the playoffs, you have no case for MVP. Also, don't even bother bringing up whatever small statistical numbers Westbrook had over Curry. Westbrook had to play almost every minute of every game without Durant to take his touches away or be there to be relied upon, he was obviously going to stuff the stat sheets. Curry barely played full games, had a healthy team to give touches to and still had great numbers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

*Would be interested to see @Aid's thoughts on the outcome.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> lel cpag, you claim you're not comparing steph and klay yet you said "klay is just as valuable to the team", which isn't true at all.
> 
> the warriors don't win 50 games without steph. and don't ignore the fact that russ had ibaka/kanter for a good period. when you're a _superstar_, you're expected to take your team over the hump, and he couldn't do it. i'm not knocking russ, he's an amazing player, but he's not going to lead you to more wins than steph if the roles are reversed. there's a little thing called efficiency that matters in today's game and it has a lot to do with whether or not you can lead your team to victory.


the thunder were winning with ibaka.


kanter isn't a good player. what were his stats before teaming up with russ? ya, they were awful. he was traded for nickles and dimes because he wasn't a good player until he played with russ because russ made him into a better player. russ was efficient in running the thunder offense, there's a reason they scored so much, but when the entire other team is focusing on you solely it's hard to consistently score at a high rate unless you're durant as he's best scorer in the world.

people that try to knock russ for efficiency weren't watching any games and i mean that sincerely. :mj


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

?

efficiency numbers are cut and dry. you don't need to watch games to know that he's inefficient. russ can average 28 points off 22 fga.. cool. 

i'd like to know what kind of ridiculous scoring line steph could average with that kind of high volume shooting :ti

and kanter isn't a bad player. every big man is going to look better with an elite playmaker like russ, but to discredit his game completely just because of one guy is farcical. that's like saying malone and kareem were only good b/c of stockton and magic. not implying enes is on their level by any means, but you get the point. you can't fake rebounds and he was averaging 11 with the thunder. the guy is still raw offensively but i'd take him on my team any day and so would your GM.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Curry was deserving, get over it.

On to more important stuff, Willie Cauley-Stein has changed his middle name to Trill.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

THE ONE TRUE MVP STEPHEN CURRY! :mark: :cheer :dance :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :mark: Hallelujah! 

:clap to @Champ as he's pointing out the facts of the matter. :dance : 

Everybody dance with the CHEF and the STEPH! :dance


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Cavs bout to be put in their place by D-Rose and Jimmy Buckets. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> you don't need to watch games to know



yes you do. your argument is invalid right after this line. keep looking at stats that tell you nothing about the context of the shots.


i'd love to know what curry could do playing 40 minutes a night while drawing every defender on every possession as well. i'd love to see if he could still get lift on his threes when his legs get tired like westbrook's do by the time of the fourth. i'd love to see this stuff as well since you can't just say someone would put up the exact same type of numbers and stats with a completely different supporting cast. :kobe


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lel. point guards are fully capable of averaging 48-50%+ shooting throughout a season. it's been accomplished by all the greats, from magic, to stockton, to isiah, to payton, to nash, to parker, to rose, paul and steph. they've all done it on numerous occasions. russ has only done it once in 7 years.

i don't give a shit about the degree of difficulty when it comes to his shots. it's up to him to improve his BBIQ so he can pick his spots better and make wiser shot selections. averaging 20+ ppg off 40% shooting means absolutely nothing other than the fact that you're a chucker. that especially applies to russ, who happens to be more athletic than the combination of every single name I mentioned above.

:westbrick


also :ti @ blaming fatigue when he's in his prime and literally the most athletic guard in the history of the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> lel. point guards are fully capable of averaging 48-50%+ shooting throughout a season. it's been accomplished by all the greats, from magic, to stockton, to isiah, to payton, to nash, to parker, to rose, paul and steph. they've all done it on numerous occasions. russ has only done it once in 7 years.
> 
> i don't give a shit about the degree of difficulty when it comes to his shots. it's up to him to improve his BBIQ so he can pick his spots better and make wiser shot selections. averaging 20+ ppg off 40% shooting means absolutely nothing other than the fact that you're a chucker. that especially applies to russ, who happens to be more athletic than the combination of every single name I mentioned above.
> 
> :westbrick



"i can post a bunch of stats, but know nothing about basketball because i don't watch it" :kobe8


this isn't even an argument because you can't break down his play.



btw, the game is made infinitely harder when you're the only player on the team that can create shots for yourself as well as others. waiters could somewhat make shots for himself, but struggled making them for anyone else. westbrook had to do it all on the offense, calling him a chucker is stupid. you seriously didn't watch any of the games so ut with this shit.


tell me what was inefficient about his inefficient shot selection, i'd love to know about it since i recall him easily getting to the rim at times, but not always finishing simply because you could tell he was tired in the games.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

i never said i didn't watch westbrook's games. i told you efficiency numbers are cut and dry, which is a fact. you did a phenomenal job of responding to my points just now :kobe8

I understand if you're having trouble debating something you literally can't win. please keep telling me that russ' sub-par career shooting of 43% from the field and 30% from deep is caused by fatigue :lel


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> i never said i didn't watch westbrook's games. i told you efficiency numbers are cut and dry, which is a fact. you did a phenomenal job of responding to my point just now :kobe8
> 
> I understand if you're having trouble debating something you literally can't win. please keep telling me that russ' sub-par career shooting of 43% from the field and 30% from deep is caused by fatigue :lel


he's not a good three pointer shooter, this is known. fpalm


he's a great scorer, this is also known. he can readily get to the rim without trouble. he can knock down midrange jumpers, but he's streaky at them. none of this shit is what this argument is about, you're trying to knock him for his efficiency when you know nothing about what was causing his efficiency to go down. it wasn't his basketball iq, which you tried to say, as i doubt a guy who had a 47% assist rate was exactly forcing a ton of shots. it's simply because the team could zone in on him and force him to have trouble with his shots. when NO ONE else on the team is a threat to do anything impactful with the ball in their hands it's easy to take away lanes and areas of attack from any particular player. it used to happen to kobe as well.


speaking of shot selection, curry is prone to just jacking up terrible shots in games because he's a good shooter. those shots aren't smart, but they're makable because he's great at shooting, that would go into bad shot selection too, so there goes that argument over yours. btw, it's also easier to take "smarter" shots when you have better teammates around you as the offense has more options and you typically have more space to operate and less attention on you. you can't focus on curry and leave klay open for example, whereas that's not the case with waiters/westbrook as waiters isn't anywhere close to klay in terms of scoring.


lastly, curry scored 23.8 points on 16.8 attempts. westbrook scored 28.1 on 22 shots per game. that's not exactly a massive difference.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

wait, you're asserting that the notion that russ is a chucker is stupid? really? :ti

must we refer to the NBA glossary?



> Chucker: A player who never met a shot he didn't like.


http://www.nba.com/analysis/00422966.html

russ is synonymous with that term. he'll shoot from any and all areas. he'll try to defy the analytics and prove that he can do it from any spot on the court despite being cognisant of the fact that he's mainly effective inside 15 feet. problem is he's too selfish to be realistic about his game. i'm aware that it's something he can develop, but he's shown no sign of that in 7 years, so don't make it seem like that's anyone else's fault but his own. and it's not my fault that he can't put the ball in the hoop consistently like every single elite player (guards included) in the game can do. :draper2

pls go.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Closest MVP race in a bit, I wouldn't have been opposed to co MVP's (Harden-Curry).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

last point magic, steph can pull up from 30 and score with ease. there's very little he actually can do that would be considered poor shot selection as long as someone gives him an inch of space. that's what happens when you're an elite scorer :draper2


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Bulls :mark:

Not even a bulls fan lol, just want LeBron out. I do like DRose and Butler though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO 

Keep it up :lenny2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

3 MORE GAMES


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

forgot my 2nd round predictions

bulls in 7
wizards in 6

clips in 6
warriors in 5


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Man, a lot of people have no faith in ATL, I definitely think they'll end up in the ECF at least. Wiz are tough but I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

BULLS

Rose was awesome tonight. Gasol was great too in the 2nd half.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Bulls are just too deep for the Cavs.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Zayniac said:


> The Bulls are just too deep for the Cavs.


A lack of Kevin Love helps.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Houston about to lose to a Clippers team that's playing w/o Chris Paul. Harden for MVP? LOLPLZ


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

That game was ugly. Damn (also Houston embarrassing and quit early too)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

If the Rockets cannot beat the Clippers without Chris Paul in Houston... :side:

Just bought a pair of tickets to Game 2 for Grizzlies/WARRIORS. :mark: Can't wait for tipoff! :dance :curry2 :chefcurry :curry :klay


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



DesolationRow said:


> Just bought a pair of tickets to Game 2 for Grizzlies/WARRIORS. :mark: Can't wait for tipoff! :dance :curry2 :chefcurry :curry :klay


That's fucking great, I hope you will have a good time! Fingers crossed for Warriors making it to the finals this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Thank you, @Sagat.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

rockets wtf man :kobe12 you had a golden opportunity


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



JY57 said:


> That game was ugly. Damn (also Houston embarrassing and quit early too)


This is like the patiorts who were better than the bears in 07 despite the bears going further, the spurs are WAY BETTER than the Rockets however the spurs did not play well against the pelicans and got matched up against the clippers. To me the winner of the Clippers/Spurs Series was going to go on and DESTROY the rockets and looks like I am right. Sometimes some teams with better records and that even make it further are not better than the team that get knocked out earlier. However a spurs fan that was their own damn fault to. The spurs if they had beaten New Orleans would have been 2 and probably destroyed Dallas, and faced the Clippers in the second Round with that game 7 being at home. I think this should teach teams that perhaps the regular season is VERY important.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

i think teams are aware that seeding and home court advantage are important. pelicans just outplayed the spurs in that game. it's too bad the pelicans won because the thunder most definitely deserved to be in over they did. fuck davis being so good, that was such a trash series. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the thunder most definitely deserved to be in over they did. fuck davis being so good, that was such a trash series. :mj2


:mj

So I guess Westbrook chucking up 30 shots per game while the Thunder losing in 4/5 would've been better...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> :mj
> 
> So I guess Westbrook chucking up 30 shots per game while the Thunder losing in 4/5 would've been better...


ya, it would have because he would have made it entertaining and probably closer than the pelicans series. :trollbrook


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Davis is much more entertaining than Westbrook, he carried his team the right way too, straight to the playoffs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

seattle could have built a new arena by now from all the westbricks


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

this has gotta be 2011 because these comments are making it hard for me to remove my palm from my face. :kobefacepalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Grizzlies are playing like they know they are in a must win game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

UDFK thinks the dynamic duo of Westbrick and Kant-play-d would have had a better chance than Davis/Holiday/Evans/Gordon/Anderson/Cole, speaking of making it hard to remove my palm from my face, hilarious.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> UDFK thinks the dynamic duo of Westbrick and Kant-play-d would have had a better chance than Davis/Holiday/Evans/Gordon/Anderson/Cole, speaking of making it hard to remove my palm from my face, hilarious.



most likely as the thunder would have probably taken a game at home since the team isn't full of inexperienced players that are making the playoffs for the first time. :kobe8


pelicans got swept and gave one really good game, that was it. it was hardly a great series so it wouldn't haven't been too hard to top. :kobe


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> most likely as the thunder would have probably taken a game at home since the team isn't full of inexperienced players that are making the playoffs for the first time. :kobe8
> 
> 
> pelicans got swept and gave one really good game, that was it. it was hardly a great series so it wouldn't haven't been too hard to top. :kobe


All the games were pretty good and played hard till the end, and the ending to game 3 was phenomenal.

OKC would have got crapped on. Lmao what playoff experience, please. Norris Cole has more rings than Westbrick ever will.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

yes, lets compare norris cole to westbrook. plz share more of your violence is golden like opinions, canadian.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yes, lets compare norris cole to westbrook. plz share more of your violence is golden like opinions, canadian.


Not comparing, just stating the obvious. Westbrick will remain ringless.

Please do continue to ignore questions presented to you as you do in every other argument you participate in, in this thread.

What playoff experience?! The amazing Waiters, Singler, Kanter, right!? Oh wait they've never made the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Pakmen said:


> Not comparing, just stating the obvious. Westbrick will remain ringless.
> 
> Please do continue to ignore questions presented to you as you do in every other argument you participate in, in this thread.
> 
> What playoff experience?! The amazing Waiters, Singler, Kanter, right!? Oh wait they've never made the playoffs.


ibaka had a chance of coming back if he made the playoffs.


they have westbrook, collison, dj, adams, morrow, and a coach with plenty of playoff experience(i dont like brooks, but he's by far of a better coach than monty).

lol @ you saying i ignore questions that are asked of me, i answered all of champ's arguments. he wasn't making any good ones because he was completely relying on stats and i explained why that doesn't work.

Lastly, you said all of the Pelicans games were close. they weren't. game 1 the pelicans got their asses handed to them until a really late run that didn't really pose a threat. game 2 also had the pelicans coming out flat for the fourth and deciding the game early. game 3 had the pelicans having an absolutely epic and pathetic collapse, something that usually doesn't happen to more experienced teams. i didn't watch game 4, so i wouldn't know what happened in that one, but it sounded like much of the same. 

any more questions you have?

And I'm stating the obvious when I say the Thunder will be favourites next year if they're healthy, just like they would have been this year. :westbrook2 :durant


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ibaka had a chance of coming back if he made the playoffs.
> 
> 
> they have westbrook, *collison, dj, adams, morrow*, and a coach with plenty of playoff experience(i dont like brooks, but he's by far of a better coach than monty).
> ...


Wow look at all that playoff experience, wow that group has so much to bring to the table.

Is there stand up for sports? Your views are a joke, you'd be great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:what?


so you're saying collison, dj, steven adams, and morrow bring nothing to the table even though two of those guys were starters? :ti



you realize the thunder and pelicans had the same record too, right? it's not like pelicans were some hugely superior team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Conley effect so good :allen1


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> i think teams are aware that seeding and home court advantage are important. pelicans just outplayed the spurs in that game. it's too bad the pelicans won because the thunder most definitely deserved to be in over they did. fuck davis being so good, that was such a trash series. :mj2


I think that to me will be the WORST regular season loss for my spurs due to what happened, going from 2 to 6, I know the spurs would have owned Dallas. I know the Clippers may have still had a shot in the second round, but I would much rather make the second round and lose then not make the second round at all. In fact I will take the heartbreak of 2013 over not making to the finals in 2013.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Not even mad about last night's loss. Warriors had a horrendous night in the realm of shooting, couldn't even make uncontested shots. The Splash Brothers were 3/15 from 3-point range. Allen smothered Klay and honestly Klay was downright terrible for a huge portion of the night. So many awful turnovers. He started scoring late but it was too little, too late. Too many sloppy passes. Allen dominated him. Conley was huge for the Grizzlies as you might expect. Some bad breaks; Warriors for the longest time couldn't even get an "and one"; Draymond Green had four or so that just rolled out, haha. Just an off night in general. I kept calling for BARBOSA as he's the special secret weapon against the Grizzlies. Memphis's half-court defense will give any team fits and the way to beat them is to terrorize them in transition. Finally, the Warriors kept going quite small for some reason toward the end of the game, with Ezeli and Speights (Jam) almost not playing at all; if the Splash Brothers crash, and if Harrison Barnes can't hit that wide open corner 3, etceteras, etceteras, going small against the Grizzlies will result in ruin.

And even then the Grizzlies only won by 7. Still pretty sure the Warriors are winning this series but it's going to be tough. 

*Magic* was even more right about Allen-on-:klay than I thought he would be.  Kudos on the correct analysis, haha.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Complete trash tonight

Everyone knew that Lebron would go hard but the Bulls weren't up for it from the very beginning. Derrick had another one of his one-day-of-rest games. He is a completely different player when he doesn't get two. Pau and Noah were abysmal, absolutely fucking abysmal. Thompson had more rebounds than the two of them combined. Noah is just a black hole on offense and when he isn't rebounding (like tonight) then he may as well not even be there. Cavs players could have just walked to the basket all night there was so little rim protection by him and Pau. I think I'd actually have preferred Nazr out there instead. Every time Jones or some other bum made a 3, it always seemed to be Dunleavy who was leaving them wide open

There are literally no valid reasons to explain some of Thibs' decisions. Only thing I can think of is it's his way of sending a "Fuck You" to the F/O who are probably gonna fire him mainly due to his stubbornness surrounding his rotations. Not sure how that would help anyone though, or even make sense, but it's all I can think of to explain his madness. He kept playing Noah and sometimes was even running the offense through him done). He is a complete black hole. Beyond washed and I love Noah. Meanwhile he leaves Mirotic, who carried the Bulls for like a 2 month stretch during the regular season, on the bench. He even had the most 4th quarter points in the entire NBA during that time, but he didn't see the floor in the 4th until there were 5mins left. He may not be that great on defense but it's not as if Pau/Noah were doing a great job on that end either. He can provide a spark which they can't. Kirk being ahead of Snell in the rotation is another joke. At least Snell could help out a little with guarding Lebron due to his athleticism

Series is 1-1 so that's a positive at least. I would have had no problem accepting 1-1 if they had actually fought and not rolled over from the first minute. If they had battled to keep it close and the Cavs won due to their crazy 3pt shooting then there is just nothing you can do except say well done and move on to Game 3. 

Tonight was :ugh2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:blake is one of the top 3 players in the World. any objections?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Blake Griffin is a better player without CP3 who completely ruins the offensive flow for the other players around him with his 24 second dribbling. Any objections? :mj


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Why would you foul Harden and let him get into a rhythm?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Champ said:


> :blake is one of the top 3 players in the World. any objections?


I think top 5 is more realistic.

I don't know, how would you rate these guys in order:

LeBron, KD, Westbrook, Curry, Davis, Griffin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

1)Davis
2)Durant
3)Lebron
4/5)Westbrook/Curry
6) Griffin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

this is a shitty year for basketball all things considered:

Spurs: lost leonard for a chunk of the year
Thunder: Lost durant/ibaka for chunks of the year and westbrook for a month at the beginning of the season
Cavs: lost love for the playoffs
washington: wall might not come back
pacers: lose george for most of the season
grizz: playing with a one-eyed conley
clippers: lost paul for 2 games(that's lame even if it's just two games, two games in the playoffs is huge)
rockets: lost howard for a huge portion of the year and DONATAS 
pelicans: JRUE/anderson for a chunk of the year
bulls: lost rose
hawks: lost sefo


all these guys are largely important for their teams, injuries happening at the worst time for their teams too. warriors are one of the only playoff teams not to take some kind of hit during the year i think. :mj2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

4x 1-1









Gutted about Warrior loss though.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers/Rockets Game 2 facts:
Game last 2 hours and 58 minutes. That's as long as a football game.
67 combined fouls.
96 combined free-throw attempts for both teams.
Hack-a-Dwight and Hack-a-Deandre strategy for both teams to use.

Good lord.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

atleast the rockets won thou ositivity


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Basketball Gods claim another star

John Wall has 5 fractures in his hand and wrist


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










WOAT playoffs indeed. Plz save it Masked Conley :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

there is no saving it.



WOAT playoffs. warriors can have this win, poor guys might not get another one in 40 years if teams stay healthy next year. :durant :westbrook2 :george :love :wall


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Funny enough, the Bulls are one of the few teams that are actually healthy this postseason. I think Hell has officially frozen over.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/video/warriors-come-out-to-play-150507 :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> this is a shitty year for basketball all things considered:
> 
> Spurs: lost leonard for a chunk of the year
> Thunder: Lost durant/ibaka for chunks of the year and westbrook for a month at the beginning of the season
> ...


Hell even shittier is this isn't even a complete list. Heat when they were finding their rhythm with their new lineup, Bosh comes within danger of dying and Bosh is lost, Kobe with his injury on the dunk and wasting away the twilight of his career with a horrid Laker team, a potentially great opportunity for the Mavs to contend squandered with the Rondo debacle, Melo got hurt and I bet the list could go on. 

At least we have some competetive playoffs (though not like last year's really fun, crazy time) and we had a multi faceted MVP race.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



DesolationRow said:


> http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/video/warriors-come-out-to-play-150507 :lmao












It's late as fuck here, but I'll stay awake for Bulls - Cavs and catch Clips - Rockets later today.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Finally getting games here in Aus. Cavs/Bulls on now and Rockets/Clippers on in a few hours. Hoping CP3 makes an impact in his first game back. The Clips haven't been struggling (even though the Rockets managed to make a comeback in their most recent game), so adding Paul is just going add to the Clippers' success.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

rose hh


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

DERRICK ROSE DA GAWD :drose

2 MORE GAMES


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Rose. :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

THE ONE TRUE MVP :drose


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

How can Rose struggle with Free throws and hit threes some players are so weird.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

^ He hit 9-10 free throws. That's hardly a struggle :lol


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not even a Bulls fan, but I marked the fuck out when he hit that. I felt like @Chrome


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Rose! :rose :mark:

Refs were awful btw. I don't usually blame the refs but it felt like Lebron was playing with a different set of rules or something. Also Thibs should've fouled at the end there and give JR that 3pt shot. Regardless, awesome win and nice to see Rose healthy and hitting clutch shots again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Rose! :rose :mark:
> 
> Refs were awful btw. I don't usually blame the refs but it felt like Lebron was playing with a different set of rules or something. Also Thibs should've fouled at the end there and give JR that 3pt shot. Regardless, awesome win and nice to see Rose healthy and hitting clutch shots again.


I jumped when he hit that 3 pointer at the buzzer and he was so cool about it. I loved his reaction. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Empress said:


> I jumped when he hit that 3 pointer at the buzzer and he was so cool about it. I loved his reaction. :lol


Yeah, that needs to be smiley'd ASAP. Time to boot up Photoshop. :drose


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Here's the video of the 3 pointer for those who didn't see it. It was so awesome. :mark:

https://vine.co/v/embmihpIaa0


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

That was a sick shot. The only thing better would have been for it to happen on Chrome's birthday!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Zayniac said:


> That was a sick shot. The only thing better would have been for it to happen on Chrome's birthday!


If only I was born 2 days later. :serious:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Derrick DA GAWDDDDDD!

Now Austin fucking Rivers is going off lol.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Austin Rivers owned that third quarter. CP-who?

Also, is K.J McDaniels injured?? Why isn't he getting minutes? He definitely should have played and replaced Prigioni/Brewer in that fourth.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596892235406417920
:sodone


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596892235406417920
> :sodone


:lol

These post game antics are giving me life. 

As for LeBron, it's funny how much Noah can't stand him and now LeBron wants to pull the "I'm a Dad" card. 

I don't have a team to root for since mine got eliminated but these playoffs have been great so far.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Superb perfomance from Clips last night. I am pumped as hell for next two games today.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Empress said:


> As for LeBron, it's funny how much Noah can't stand him and now LeBron wants to pull the "I'm a Dad" card


:mj4

If Lebron can be this gotten to by a player as washed as Noah, imagine what would have happened if he played in Jordan or Bird's era, they would have taken his soul


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

rockets why do you do this to me :gameover


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

These Drose memes :lmao 



Spoiler


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WALL is proud of you guys today. That's the truth :wall


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

"Did you call bank?"

"I called GAME"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Wizards and Nationals both had walk-off wins tonight.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

pierce walking away from broussard though :duck


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

It's much easier to enjoy Pierce's disgustingly clutch shots like that when he plays for a team that I don't hate.

Bulls/Wiz Eastern final would make me :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










Truth still putting the dagger in the other team in 2015 is some remarkable clutch longevity.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


> Wizards and Nationals both had walk-off wins tonight.


Against Atlanta teams too. :Jordan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



TKOK said:


> Against Atlanta teams too. :Jordan.


Yeah, I saw the headline that the Nationals had a walk-off homer. Didn't know they played the Braves. Atlanta jobbing hard to DC today. :mj4


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

https://vine.co/v/emntxpI0vMx

I called game /walkoff

Damn these playoffs been crazy as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

remember when i was the only one to put conley in my top 5 when we ranked PGs? I was right, everyone else was wrong. :kobe3


(someone else might have too, but it certainly wasn't more than one other person. guy was not getting any love)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> remember when i was the only one to put conley in my top 5 when we ranked PGs? I was right, everyone else was wrong. :kobe3
> 
> 
> (someone else might have too, but it certainly wasn't more than one other person. guy was not getting any love)












Lol not so fast. It was me, Canadian, and Jamjam22

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1288482-why-does-god-hate-derrick-623.html#post44805177

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1288482-why-does-god-hate-derrick-624.html#post44824897

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1288482-why-does-god-hate-derrick-624.html#post44806377


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

better than kyrie/lillard though? stop it lel.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

he's way better than them? do you even care about defense? :lmao



and way to make it not even feel special, cash. :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

i want the player that gives me the best chance to win a title, which both do. using your logic, i guess you consider tony allen to be better than harden as well :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

the warriors destroyed memphis without conley out there. he comes back and they win both games, while being in control of both them.


you srs about this title stuff? conley is a good offensive player and far better than either of them defensively.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

A must win game for the Cavs tomorrow.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Fuck the Cavs.

Still pulling for a Bulls/Wiz Eastern final :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

fuck lebron*



memphis, a team that rarely fouls and is probably the best defensive team in the league, had 15 fouls called them in the fourth. that's after going without many fouls for almost the entire game. marc got 5 fouls on him in under 6 minutes. The refs were giving the Warriors that 02 WCF lakers type assist and they still lost by 10. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










:lmao


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors









Hats off to Grizzlies, but I am still pulling for GS/LA western final.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Kerr is a moron. D.Green 40min 6 points 1-8FG 5 turnovers when D.Lee 0 mins.. Randolph is worst defense player in Grizzlies, but Green can't score or def against him..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

While watching the game, it was ugly. Then looking at the stats, 43-8 was the Grizzlies frontcourt against the Warriors last night :lol






Come on Warriors... Time to show some NASTY


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the warriors destroyed memphis without conley out there. he comes back and they win both games, while being in control of both them.
> 
> 
> you srs about this title stuff? conley is a good offensive player and far better than either of them defensively.


conley is great, probably in my top 6-7 pg's. but here's the thing, we both agree that steph is the best offensive pg in the league, with russ, kyrie and lillard not too far away from his tier. in terms of defensive ability, conley trumps 75% of that group, so by suggesting that he's better than kyrie and lillard, you're basically implying that conley is the 2nd best pg in the league behind russ and a better player than the league MVP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Gasol's out today. Time to give :blessedmirotic the start.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

SO HYPED FOR BULLS AND CAVS :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Loving this. Keep it up Cavs.

Moonface Mike passing behind his back to a defender like an awkward little league kid.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Where's the tech on LeBron for excessive tantrums and/or Blatt for that illegal TO :mj

LolNBA.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:lelbron


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

welp. lbj gonna lbj :draper2

if blatt actually called an illegal timeout and the refs missed it though :maury


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Where's the tech on LeBron for excessive tantrums and/or Blatt for that illegal TO :mj
> 
> LolNBA.


I guess you didn't see Noah jump on his back just seconds before?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> DERRICK ROSE DA GAWD :drose
> 
> 2 MORE GAMES





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO





Joel said:


> THE ONE TRUE MVP :drose





Chrome said:


> Rose! :rose :mark:


 :lelbron2


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lebron the GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Low blow, Seabs. Low blow.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Don't think I've ever felt rage like this before, brothers

Brb gonna PM Oxi for tips on breathing exercises


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Hell of a shot by Bron. Bulls had a great chance to win but fucked it up with the scoring droughts. Oh well.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

You see Derrick , that's a buzzer beater. Fuck yeah Bron you the real MVP.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I've said it since day one Cavs over Rockets and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*










What the fuck was David Blatt thinking?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

^

:StephenA5


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Stall_19 said:


> What the fuck was David Blatt thinking?


I don't think he was thinking.. not a an of Lebron but that dude steps the fuck up when it matters.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Horrible, horrible game. This one day rest playoff schedule is causing some Khali level basketball. It wasn't even a matter of the Cavs or the Bulls playing good defense. Both teams just kept running bad offensive sets and missing open layups.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Louaja89 said:


> You see Derrick , that's a buzzer beater. Fuck yeah Bron you the real MVP.


It was a great shot, not the lucky one like Rose's. To have a bad shooting day and still have the confidence to take the shot and make it. Great stuff, great weekend of Bball.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

DJ taken 26 free throws and it's not even the end of the first half.

This isn't basketball 8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers have attempted 40 free throws as a team so far. :what

That's gotta be a record. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Ever since Game 4 of the Spurs series, Austin Rivers has been the X factor off the bench for the Clippers... Austin Rivers... Who would've thunk it...

EDIT: These Hack-A-Jordan / Hack-A-Howard strategies are definitely going to be outlawed eventually :lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

First half took 84 minutes to play. Disgusting.

In better news the argument going on during the half-time show is gr8.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

That hack-a-:deandre isn't working too well is it Rockets?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I almost feel bad for the Rockets right now.

Then I see Harden's stupid face.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Think about the mother's of Houston. Plz stop DeAndre/Blake. Jesus Christ :ugh2

EDIT: And Redick too. He's been having a playoff of his life.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

LeBron was so clutch!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:deandre


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



funnyfaces1 said:


> Horrible, horrible game. This one day rest playoff schedule is causing some Khali level basketball. It wasn't even a matter of the Cavs or the Bulls playing good defense. Both teams just kept running bad offensive sets and missing open layups.


It's not so much the one day...it's the fact the schedule is so inconsistent because they want every single game on national TV. You go a day in between games 1 and 2, then a 4-day rest before game 3. They need to be consistent with the same amount of time off between games, especially for travel days. Especially with the series at 2-2-1-1-1. Look at if the Warriors and Grizzlies are tied at 2 after game 4. The teams fly from Memphis to Oakland for game 5, turn around and fly back to Memphis for game 6. Then, if there's a game 7, you're flying right back to Oaktown again. 

I think they should go back to 2-3-2, for all series. Cut down on jet lag and might get better ball. 

Anyway...one of the greatest moments of the year, and then Paul Pierce with a pipe bomb that would make CM Punk proud.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Beal having a game of his life. Too bad Gortat has been dog poop :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Is Wall not going to make it back this series?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors tonight. bama4

Deso's probably having an orgasm somewhere right now.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Well 2 days ago I said I had the Rockets winning the West well I'd like to jump off that rocket ship

I'm switching to the Clippers 


Though in the East I'm still staying with the Cavs without Wall I don't see the Wizards being a real serious threat and I think Atlanta is a fabulous regular season team though come playoff time I think Lebron and the Cavs will smoke them

And as far as the Bulls Gasol's not 100 percent and well I do think the Bulls will be the Cavs toughest competition with its hard to bye against Lebron and JR Smith been playing well too


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Now that's what I'm talkin' about! :curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay

Ball movement! Curry attacking the lane! Good decisions by just about everybody! Making Tony Allen shoot! 

CURRY!!! DRAYMONEYYY!!! BOGUT!!! BARNES!!! KLAY!!! IGGY!!! DR. LIVINGSTON!!! D-LEE IN TENNESSEE!!!

WARRIORS!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Warriors









Keep that dream alive boys!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Zayniac said:


> Is Wall not going to make it back this series?


I think he's done with these playoffs. I hope I'm wrong though. A NBA playoff without WALL is... :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Pelicans are firing Monty Williams


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



jtbest said:


> Well 2 days ago I said I had the Rockets winning the West well I'd like to jump off that rocket ship


its not over yet :grande


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Notorious said:


> Pelicans are firing Monty Williams


Yet Kevin Mcfail will still have a job, what the fuck, for real McHale great player from what I hear, HORRIBLE coach how Houston got this far with this guy coaching for real, he worse than Spolstra, though Spolstra is not that bad.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

You can say the same thing about Wittman though. Not sure how he still has a job tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Owner congratulates Williams on a job well done and then fires him? :drake1


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Lebron showing why he is the man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Probably a miracle the Bulls are only down 10 right now. They've looked like shit since that nice start.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Welp.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

GARBAGE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The scary part is how good LeBron and Irving both played and the Bulls were still right there with a chance to win it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Spoiler: big pic














:done


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Is there anybody on planet earth that is dumber than Taj Gibson ?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Beal pretty confident that Wall will play for Game 5.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

It's been reports of him doing light practice and dribbling with that injured wrist. But it's not like it's a do-or-die situation here. The Wizards shown they're more than capable of beating the Hawks without him. Sessions has stepped up nicely and Beal having a great series. Their backcourt have actually stepped up. Their frontcourt needs to be more consistent. Not going to be so rough on Otto Porter and Gortat because Game 4 was their only duds. They've been great in every other game against the Hawks. Besides Game 3, Nene has done diddly squat. He needs to step it up. I would rest Wall for this one and let him loose for Game 6. 

Drew Gooden needs to go back to his local recreation center and play pick-up ball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS.

ROARACLE ARENA.

TONIGHT.

I SHALL BE THERE. MAY THE HOOPS GODS OVERSEE THE DELIVERING OF A CRITICAL GAME 5 WIN. :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :klay :dance :cheer :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Paul Pierce :banderas 

But damn the Hawks managed to take it! Truth got denied.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WALL was so courageous tonight. A true GOAT of the NBA :wall

Wiz all about them scoring droughts :jose

Old man wheelchair tried to call game :mj2

Nene y no box out Horford


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Hawks sure as Hell didn't want me to enjoy that win.

Huge props to Al Horford! The only decent Florida Gator to ever live.

One win away, Hawks. One win away from half way there...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Memphis looked really good for most of the first quarter but the Warriors went into a higher gear since then.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WARRIORS :mark: :curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay

BARNES. DRAYMONEYY. BOGUT.

I would like to highlight the bench for a moment, however:

Iguodala: +23; 16 points; 7/10. One of Iggy’s best games ever as a Warrior. Grizzlies were insane chasing him off the line, perhaps driven batty by his 3-point shooting (which was anomalously grand!) and he was selfless in finding others. 

Shaun Livingston: +21

David Lee: +18

Season high for the Warriors in fast break points—31… 31 fast break points vs. 6!

For the team as a whole: 14/30 3-pointers. 28 assists. 6 blocks. :banderas 

Just watched the replay of the game. When Kerr tells Livingston, "Just have to tell you, your defensive effort has turned this whole series around these last two games..." roud Yeah! :mark:

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Get the FUCK IN Warriors :mark:

One more time, one more time!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

lets go rockets









send it back to houston for a game 7 please :vince7


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I hope the Bulls go on some kind of last minute run. This series can't end like this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Man this team sucks. Offseason's certainly gonna be interesting.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Impressive that LeBron will most likely make his 5th straight trip to the Finals.

Gonna lose another, tho.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

if he loses another it just shows how weak the east has been for years compared to the west. two of his series were blowouts that werent even close.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2

Well, there's always next year. At least Rose made it to the playoffs and had that awesome buzzer beater in Game 3 and Jimmy Butler improved like crazy, so there are some upsides to this season. I don't want Thibs to leave since I think he's played a big part as to why the Bulls have gone this far, especially during the years Rose didn't play but whatever happens happens.'

FUCK LEBRON


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

should never have let go of the white mamba


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

I thought the Cavs would have a hard time without Love but every game was close and Cavs could've easily won this in 5. They smoked the Bulls in an elimination game without Kyrie and Love and with Lebron shooting terribly :drake1. 

If they don't run through the Wiz or Hawks I'll be shocked.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

As soon as this team regained their health, they lost their heart

Time to rebuild


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Chrome said:


>


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Disgraceful performance by the bulls, might be Time to shake up the coaching staff as well look at okc couldn't win the big one either


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*









It hurts.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

With all of these Bulls fans on here, this thread feels like I'm at a funeral or something.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> I thought the Cavs would have a hard time without Love but every game was close and Cavs could've easily won this in 5. They smoked the Bulls in an elimination game without Kyrie and Love and with Lebron shooting terribly :drake1.
> 
> If they don't run through the Wiz or Hawks I'll be shocked.


hawks/wiz>bulls :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Arcade said:


> With all of these Bulls fans on here, this thread feels like I'm at a funeral or something.


What can I say, we roll deep.

Shame there's no genuine Cavs fans on here, just Lebron fans. I think GMofGods was a Cavs fan but he got banned last Christmas or something.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> It hurts.





Is that white dude up front the Jaguars meme guy? :ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

The Rockets couldn't have asked for much more in the first half.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

WHAT........A...........COLLAPSE

No matter what happens just WOW!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

And just when I was about to spill my guts and apologize for disrespecting Chris Paul & Blake Griffin / Clippers in general over the years... They pull their annual choke job. L-O-L.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Vintage Clippers!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

rockets baby :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO


game 7 :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Clippers choking :dead3

Hilarious.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

How the hell do the clippers blow that lead :maury 

Good lord and here I thought they would finally get over the hump and get to the finals


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

LOL CLIPPERS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Shame really. Never thought we were going to win the series (even when we a were 1-0 and 2-1 up), but thought we could at least push the Cavs to a Game 7. Can't comment on Game 5 or Game 6 (judging by the score, it seems we just got stomped on), as I didn't see them, but Game 4 was a real missed opportunity to hit the 3 win mare, that I thought we could have achieved.

Not sure how we can improve right now. I don't think Thibs is the problem. Think one of our big problems is that we're just not consistent at all. From 2010-12 we were putting on ridiculous winning streaks throughout the season. Now we struggle to string up 5 wins in a row. Noah's form is a bit of a worry. It really sucks that he was on top of his game when we were having those injury crisis seasons and now it eases up, his form just deserts him. Can't imagine this team without him, but it may have to be looked into.

Ah well. That will have to wait till the off season anyway. I expect Cavs to beats whoever they come up against in the ECF. Not sure if they win the whole thing though. Could probably see them beating Clippers, Rockets or Grizzlies though. Probably not GSW though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Well at least I'm not a Clippers fan. Geez, that was awful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

Did I wake up in bizzaro land :drake1. I went to sleep last night with the Clippers having s big lead in the 4th, I check NBA.com for no reason and see the Rockets beat them by fucking 12 points. Wtf happened, Blake couldn't be guarded at all.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*

False prophet strikes again :kidrose


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

josh smith went on god mode, that's what happened


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Thread title









Hope for two great matches tonight and pulling for Warriors of course.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

If Josh "Can't Hit The Broadside of a Barn" Smith is hitting jump shots you know it's just a one night fluke. Clips will be fine.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

*Except it hasn't been a fluke recently.*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

When is game 7? Will they air it on ABC sunday?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

yeah, it's at 3:30 EST


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Still says TBA on ESPN.com.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I believe in you WALL :wall


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Chrome said:


> Still says TBA on ESPN.com.


If it's at that time you'd expect to see a game on ABC especially on a Sunday.

Rooting for Wiz tonight make it a 7 game series, hoping for more Truth promo's :maury


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

God damn, not a way you wanna lose. That last play was absolutely terrible, I thought they weren't gonna even get a shot off which would probably have been better because the way they lost is heart breaking. Pierce should retire now, Allen will be the only member of the Big 3 with multiple rings :drose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

O̶l̶d̶ ̶m̶a̶n̶ ̶W̶h̶e̶e̶l̶c̶h̶a̶i̶r̶ The truth tried to clutch it once again, but too late :mj2

Get well WALL. You were amazing :mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It was as much of a miracle that the shot didn't count as it was that Pierce hit another buzzer beater. Great series to the Wiz it just isn't your year. Now finally year after year after year after year of cheering for other teams to take out LeBron it's the Hawks, my Atlanta Hawks, that have the opportunity to make the NBA Finals. This is awesome. :mark:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

They can go ahead and print those Western conference champion shirts and caps for the Warriors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

:curry :chefcurry :curry2 :klay BOGUT. DRAYMONEYYY. BARNES. IGGY. EVERYBODY, REALLY! WHOOHOO!

A fine, hard-fought series thanks to the fundamentally sound Memphis Grizzlies, even with key players out or severely banged up. Always a worthy adversary. 

Western Conference Finals! Wow! :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

huge props to the refs, they held their whistles at the perfect time and swung the game completely. :mj


get dominated in the third and get a 6 point swing at the end of the quarter. :no:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

One of many Joey Crawford masterpieces :mj

I kid. Congrats to the Warriors. It was about time! Now we get to see more of Steph's mom :denzel


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...












So proud of Warriors, get the fuck in.

Bring Clips or Rockets, whatever - we're going to the finals!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

*That Steph Curry kid is pretty good at Basketballing. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Sagat said:


> So proud of Warriors, get the fuck in.
> 
> Bring Clips or Rockets, whatever - we're going to the finals!





Seabs said:


> *That Steph Curry kid is pretty good at Basketballing. *


Yes indeed! :mark: :mark: :mark: :curry


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Spoiler: My pre-lottery 1st round mock



1. Minnesota - Karl-Anthony Towns, C Kentucky
2. New York - Jahlil Okafor, C Duke
3. Philadelphia - D'Angelo Russell, PG/SG Ohio State
4. LA Lakers - Emmanuel Mudiay, PG Congo
5. Orlando - Justise Winslow, SG/SF Duke
6. Sacramento - Willie Cauley-Stein, C Kentucky
7. Denver - Mario Hezonja, SG/SF Croatia
8. Detroit - Kristaps Porzingis, PF Latvia
9. Charlotte - Stanley Johnson, SF Arizona
10. Miami - Devin Booker, SG Kentucky
11. Indiana - Myles Turner, PF/C Texas
12. Utah - Frank Kaminsky, C Wisconsin
13. Phoenix - Kelly Oubre, SF Kansas
14. Oklahoma City - Jerian Grant, PG Notre Dame
15. Atlanta - Sam Dekker, SF Wisconsin
16. Boston - Bobby Portis, PF Arkansas
17. Milwaukee - Trey Lyles, PF Kentucky
18. Houston - Tyus Jones, PG Duke
19. Washington - Kevon Looney, PF UCLA
20. Toronto - Montrezl Harrell, PF Louisville
21. Dallas - Cameron Payne, PG Murray State
22. Chicago - Justin Anderson, SG/SF Virginia
23. Portland - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson, SF Arizona
24. Cleveland - Delon Wright, PG Utah
25. Memphis - RJ Hunter, SG Georgia State
26. San Antonio - Christian Wood, PF UNLV
27. LA Lakers - Jarell Martin, PF LSU
28. Boston - Robert Upshaw, C Washington
29. Brooklyn - Rashad Vaughn, SG UNLV
30. Golden State - George Lucas, PG Brazil


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Bulls drafting a black guy? :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Spoiler: My pre-lottery 1st round mock



1. Minnesota - Karl-Anthony Towns, C Kentucky
2. New York - Jahlil Okafor, C Duke
3. Philadelphia - D'Angelo Russell, PG/SG Ohio State
4. LA Lakers - Emmanuel Mudiay, PG Congo
5. Orlando - Justise Winslow, SG/SF Duke
6. Sacramento - Willie Cauley-Stein, C Kentucky
7. Denver - Kristaps Porzingis, PF Latvia
8. Detroit - Mario Hezonja, SG/SF Croatia
9. Charlotte - Stanley Johnson, SF Arizona
10. Miami - Frank Kaminsky, C Wisconsin
11. Indiana - Myles Turner, PF/C Texas
12. Utah - Jerian Grant, PG Notre Dame
13. Phoenix - Kelly Oubre, SF Kansas
14. Oklahoma City - Devon Booker, SG Kentucky
15. Atlanta - Tyus Jones, PG Duke
16. Boston - Trey Lyles, PF Kentucky
17. Milwaukee - Bobby Portis, PF Arkansas
18. Houston - Sam Dekker, SF Wisconsin
19. Washington - Kevon Looney, PF UCLA
20. Toronto - Montrezl Harrell, PF Louisville
21. Dallas - Cameron Payne, PG Murray State
22. Chicago - Justin Anderson, SG/SF Virginia
23. Portland - Chris McCullough, PF Syracuse
24. Cleveland - Delon Wright, PG Utah
25. Memphis - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson, SF Arizona
26. San Antonio - RJ Hunter, SG Georgia State
27. LA Lakers - Rashad Vaughn, SG UNLV
28. Boston - Robert Upshaw, C Washington
29. Brooklyn - Jarell Martin, PF LSU
30. Golden State - Dakari Johnson, C Kentucky



* I would love to get Dakari Johnson from Kentucky too because we do need to groom a center eventually, but RJ is too likable of a young man and his sharpshooting will be perfect for our system if he's available. 

* Trill & Boogie on the Kings front would be so good :allen1

* Kaminsky is the most unpredictable guy on here. Won't be surprised if he either rises up higher or drops down further in the draft.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Would love for the Bulls to get Jerian Grant somehow. He'd be a great 3rd guard for us and it'd be fun to see a guy transition from my favorite college basketball team to my favorite pro basketball team.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm hoping the Sixers draft Hezonja or the Raps trade up to get him. I think he's great. 

What are the odds the Kings get drastically better after this draft?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I have been wanting for the Hornets to get Johnson from Arizona all along but maybe they are taking a close look at Hezonja also.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I have no idea who's winning tomorrow. Clippers are decent but their recent struggle is making it hard for me


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So uhm not current NBA related but can someone point me in the direction of a stream for "Iverson the movie"? Would be much obliged.

Rockets gonna win too :mark:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So which team you wanna see against Warriors in Western Finals? Looking forward to game today, playoffs this season are really delightful.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

As someone who doesn't have "a horse in the race", Clippers. Haven't watched that many Rockets games, but they seem to be a team that has a James Harden attack of trying to outgun people with at times good but inconsistent defense (see these playoffs). Nobody is outgunning the Warriors, and they don't have the players to contain the Warrior's game of quickly raining from three imo. Clips on the other hand: Paul sticking on Steph would be fun since Paul can be an absolute dog on defense, the Clips are healthy, Doc is so far ahead of Mchale as a coach, the contrast in styles would be interesting, the highlights would be fun and either win would be a good finals setup, whereas I think the Cavs assuming they top the Hawks could handle the Rockets pretty handily.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Sagat said:


> So which team you wanna see against Warriors in Western Finals? Looking forward to game today, playoffs this season are really delightful.


I'd kinda like to see the Clippers move on tbh, but I don't really care who wins. Just hoping for a good game.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

lets go rockets


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Chrome said:


> I'd kinda like to see the Clippers move on tbh, but I don't really care who wins. Just hoping for a good game.


Same here, I really enjoyed 1st quarter. Both teams love the attack and take no prisoners.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Harden just flopped so hard Youd have thought he'd been shot


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

This should have never gone to seven games. Unreal choking by the Clips.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Clippers are just :ugh2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Warriors vs Grizzlies - 4-2 Warriors
> Rockets vs Clippers - 4-3 Rockets


Two series splits right on the money









Lol fuck the Clippers. Wish it could've been a 3-0 comeback from the Rockets for more 'lol's, but this will do









ECF & WCF predictions:

Cavaliers vs Hawks - 4-2 Cavaliers
Warriors vs Rockets - 4-3 Warriors


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Not since the '04 Yankees has a team choked this badly in the playoffs. Seesh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Can't remember a bigger choke job. Up 3-1, up 19 points at home and they lose the series.

I was pulling for both Harden and Paul but wanted Chris to win a ring more seeing how he's been around for a long time. I still don't know how they blew that game 6, Reddick and Barnes couldn't hit anything but Griffin was unstoppable. How could a team with Doc, Chris Paul and Griffin do so terrible.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



The Absolute said:


> Not since the '04 Yankees has a team choked this badly in the playoffs. Seesh.


There have been two 0-3 comebacks in the NHL since 2004, but this reminds me of that Yankees/Sox series because the Clippers had like a 95% chance at one point in a clinching game. They Toronto Maple Leafsed it.

At this point, if I'm Chris Paul, I give some serious thought to murdering Doc Rivers with my bare hands and installing Cliff Paul as coach/GM. Doc the coach did okay this year, but Doc the GM has absolutely ruined the Clippers' chances of putting together an actual championship team. Zero depth. CP3 and Blake (who oscillated between great and awful at times today) were the only players who showed up for Game 7. Redick was cold. Crawford was awful. Rivers was Rivers. DAJ was a disappointment on defense.

I'm not sure where they go from here, personnel-wise. They look like they need a pretty big shakeup.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I actually think the biggest choke job was the Flyers-Bruins in 2010

Bruins up 3-0, up 3-0 in game 7 and they lost it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs vs Hawks - CLE in 6

Rockets vs Warriors - GS in 6


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:curry vs. :harden should be hype as fuck. I'm really looking forward to watching that series.

Warriors in 6

Cavaliers in 6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

every team that went up 2-1 lost their series. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs in 6, Warriors in 7.

I think this series has motivated Houston and they're gonna come to Oakland firing on all cylinders. So even though GS will win, I think Houston's gonna give them a run for their money.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600065710438653954
Simply amazing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

* Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 13m13 minutes ago

Chris Paul has played 10 NBA seasons, he's 30 years old, STILL never been to a conference finals. STILL best known for commercials*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Rockets made a great come back in this series , but they might get swept by the Warriors


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hawks in 7
GSW in 5

Hoping anyway because GS V ATL would be :mark:

Just really need Korver to get in form and shoot 50% from 3 again lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RetepAdam. said:


> There have been two 0-3 comebacks in the NHL since 2004, but this reminds me of that Yankees/Sox series because the Clippers had like a 95% chance at one point in a clinching game. They Toronto Maple Leafsed it.
> 
> At this point, if I'm Chris Paul, I give some serious thought to murdering Doc Rivers with my bare hands and installing Cliff Paul as coach/GM. Doc the coach did okay this year, but Doc the GM has absolutely ruined the Clippers' chances of putting together an actual championship team. Zero depth. CP3 and Blake (who oscillated between great and awful at times today) were the only players who showed up for Game 7. Redick was cold. Crawford was awful. Rivers was Rivers. DAJ was a disappointment on defense.
> 
> I'm not sure where they go from here, personnel-wise. They look like they need a pretty big shakeup.


Excellent post. The "choke job" by the Clippers is indeed in the realm of the Yankees vs. Red Sox series due to precisely the factors you delineate. And I agree that Griffin definitely oscillated between being excellent and lousy in today's Game 7. With the poor performance from so many important players the Clippers were in a great deal of trouble. 



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> :curry vs. :harden should be hype as fuck. I'm really looking forward to watching that series.
> 
> Warriors in 6
> 
> Cavaliers in 6


:mark: It should be a fantastic battle! 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> every team that went up 2-1 lost their series. :lmao


:lmao 



The Absolute said:


> Cavs in 6, Warriors in 7.
> 
> I think this series has motivated Houston and they're gonna come to Oakland firing on all cylinders. So even though GS will win, I think Houston's gonna give them a run for their money.


Agreed, I'm expecting the Rockets to be more than a handful. 



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600065710438653954
> Simply amazing


:lol 



Mercy said:


> * Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 13m13 minutes ago
> 
> Chris Paul has played 10 NBA seasons, he's 30 years old, STILL never been to a conference finals. STILL best known for commercials*


:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

this is what i wanted when the playoffs started 

1.warriors vs 2. rockets in the west finals 

:curry vs :harden


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Rockets/Warriors? Yeah, let's give the win to the Warriors right now. They can just keep fouling Dwight and drain their shots on the other end. The Rockets will need to find a way to win without Dwight in this series or at least drain some shots of their own consecutively. It's a shame really because if Patrick Beverley and D-Mo were available, this series would be pretty awesome.

Warriors in 5.
Cavs in 6.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Grizz in 6 (I think the grinding,slow tempo and pressure defense will be enough to pull the upset)
> Hawks in 7
> Cavs in 6
> Rockets in 6


3 out of 4 with 1 on the money isnt too bad. Still think a completely healthy for the whole series Grizz team upsets the Warriors or at least gives em a run for their money. As for this next series:

Cavs in 4
Warriors in 5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Mercy said:


> * Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 13m13 minutes ago
> 
> Chris Paul has played 10 NBA seasons, he's 30 years old, STILL never been to a conference finals. STILL best known for commercials*


:skip will be going HAM tomorrow on FT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 5
Cavs in 6


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

lol. never change Clippers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 5
Cavs in 7


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So, I think Warriors pretty much got this no matter who wins the east, just don't get to complacent :curry :klay What the hell is the Draymond smiley?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The injuries to Conley and Allen were unfortunate but I think Golden State had that series figured out once they made that adjustment in game 4 putting either Bogut or Green on Allen that destroyed MEM's offense. I don't think a healthy Conley would've made a difference there. I don't mean that he wouldn't have improved their offense but it wouldn't have been enough to put them over the hump. Not to mention that after Golden State made the adjustment, they couldn't have played Allen without giving up huge amounts of offense. That means you either put Allen on the bench and you lose a lot defensively (no longer are you as effective on Steph and especially Klay as you once were) or you're essentially playing 4 on 5 on offense with the guys playing off of Allen (either Bogut or Green) being excellent help defenders so they can clog the lane, help on penetration, etc. 

As for the conference finals, I think GSW takes HOU, simply a more talented, deeper and less flawed team. HOU will definitely have to hide Harden on defense, probably put him on Barnes so he doesn't get exploited by Klay. Have Ariza guard Klay and put Terry on Steph. This is where they'll miss Beverley. Harden might have a tough time on offense too and if the guy is struggling, HOU's entire offense will have issues because he's the driving force behind their offense and the guy who generates the most scoring opportunities. Guy was struggling against Redick in the halfcourt in the LAC series, he's gonna have a tougher time with Klay guarding him, Green providing help, Bogut protecting the rim and GSW also has a better pick and roll defense than the Clippers and lolMavs do which is how he creates most of the offense in the halfcourt. Dwight/Bogut is going to be interesting as well. Bogut isn't one of those dudes that Dwight is simply going to use his power/athleticism against in the post and Bogut can also keep him off the glass. They're two of the fastest teams in the league. Gonna be interesting if one of them makes a concerted effort to slow the game down. I could see GSW doing it but a big part of GSW's offense is those pull up 3s in transition/semi-transition. 

Not sure about ATL/CLE. CLE didn't look good in the Bulls series and Bulls made some mistakes I thought. Gave too much attention to Bron when the guy wasn't even having a dominant series offensively, there's no reason to over help when the guy hasn't shown the ability to consistently score in isolation. And Cavs defense looked good especially Bron and Mozgov but the Bulls offense was rancid and completely puke inducing so not sure what to make of that. Hawks haven't really looked good either tho. Korver's been off and their plays for him haven't been as successful in the playoffs so their offense hasn't looked as great as it did in that crazy stretch they had in the season. The rest after the Bulls series will help the Cavs, Bron could use some time off. Dude had a crazy load to carry. Kyrie will definitely benefit as well. I do wonder if Kyrie's injury will give ATL some incentive to exploit Teague on him. The Thompson/Mozgov vs Millsap/Horford match up will be interesting too. CLE might hurt them on the glass but Hawks bigs can space the floor a bit to pull them out. Cavs might have to use smaller line up to match up with them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Clippers should fire everyone.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 6
Cavs in 6


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors - Hawks


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I think what makes it all the more sad is that the Clippers were the ones to dethrone the Spurs in the first round, in a hard fought 7 games series that came down to the last shot. All for it to crumble after being up 3-1 in a series against the Houston Rockets, and then losing 3 straight.. that's pretttyyyyyy sadddd.

Warriors in 5 cause we're going to show the Clippers how to win after a 3-1 lead 

I'll take Atlanta in 7..


----------



## Almight Reese (Mar 21, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I really love ATL but they won't beat the cavs in a 7 Game series, But I hope i'm wrong and we get GSW vs ATL in the finals


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Almight Reese said:


> I really love ATL but they won't beat the cavs in a 7 Game series, But I hope i'm wrong and we get GSW vs ATL in the finals


If the Cavs were with a fully healthy Kevin Love and Kyrie Irving, you could make that argument. However, Atlanta has played with that team concept all year. They don't have that superstar that really stands out, but they work together and anyone can step up and beat you on any given night. You can't rule out LeBron where he will have to carry this team by himself, but I am going with Atlanta in 6. 

Out West, everyone seems to be automatically saying it's going to be Warriors all the way. You can't count out Houston, the way they persevered against the Clippers shows that. Plus, they have several players with postseason and Finals experience (Harden, Howard, Ariza, Brewer, and Terry). I go with the Rockets here in 7.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600408365395619840
Could be New Orleans playing games and trying to force the Bulls into action. Gentry is supposedly one of the Bulls' main targets if Hoiberg doesn't take the job

Or maybe they really do want him :woah


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavaliers role players have been solid in these playoffs IMO. Particularly Thompson & Shumpert with their hustle plays and great defense. J.R. Smith has been really efficient throughout until he started to be his knuckle head-self. He can make a difference if he just keeps his head on straight. Don't forget about Dellavedova too. He contributed well in the Bulls series. Atlanta hasn't looked good at all. Besides that Game 6 against Brooklyn, they look *very* vulnerable. As much so if Wall hadn't fractured his wrist, the Wizards would've taken the series. Especially by the way Beal and Otto Porter was playing. The Hawks abandoned what had them on top of the East to begin with and settled with so many ISO's and one-on-one play. That's what I think it's going to get them in trouble versus the Cavs unless Budenholzer makes them snap out of it and have them play at January-February form when they were moving and sharing the ball around at a high rate while shooting really efficiently. I've been loving watching Carroll and Schroder though ( especially Schroder ).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

This dunk is ridiculous and would win the slam dunk contest. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

hawks in 6 :kobe3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs in 6
Warriors in 6

Cavs in 7 :lelbron :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs in 6
Warriors in 4


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> hawks in 6 :kobe3


For a lakers fan you sure seem to have a crush on the hawks? LOL Just to ask do you have a slight affection for them since Kobe actually dratted to the team. 

btw Hawks in 7 for me guys. I think Warriors in 6 games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I just believe in them to get to the finals. I haven't been WRONG in regards to them so far and I doubt I'll be wrong in this round either as I think people are overhyping the Cavs.


and I hate Lebron. :lelbron2


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I just believe in them to get to the finals. I haven't been WRONG in regards to them so far and I doubt I'll be wrong in this round either as I think people are overhyping the Cavs.
> 
> 
> and I hate Lebron. :lelbron2


you have been right, plus I hate the cavs to, those fucking fans who ARE FAKE AS FUCK when he came back as well, Lebron is good, but to say he is better, than Kobe, I have seen Kobe play against my spurs, Kobe is better in his prime. Also to compare him to Majic or Jorden. SMH I hope the hawks win, though I don't know who I WANT TO WIN the title, all I know is I HATE the cavs. So don't mind seeing Houston, GS or ATL, though I can only see you going to for ATL, due to you know Howard and the way he left LA and Gs is suppose to be a division rivalry. I don't know if there is a rivalry there, is there?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DwayneAustin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600408365395619840
> Could be New Orleans playing games and trying to force the Bulls into action. Gentry is supposedly one of the Bulls' main targets if Hoiberg doesn't take the job
> 
> Or maybe they really do want him :woah


I don't want Gentry to go anywhere. 

Actually went into this thread to post about this. :side:

Cavs in 6 (or maybe 7).

Warriors in 3...

...'Cause the four games will be blowouts so that each fourth quarter will be irrelevant garbage time, meaning that only three games' worth of playing time will matter. :curry2




Okay. Seriously, Warriors in 6. 


Agree with *Cash* about Cleveland's role players. That may dry up a bit against Atlanta but I've been duly impressed. Irving's status looms large, however, and the series could easily hinge on it. In which case we could be seeing the Hawks in the Finals as *Magic* is predicting. 

As for Houston/GS, I cannot see the Rockets containing the Warriors defensively the way, say, Memphis did. The Rockets can score but their defensive shortcomings will become apparent. On top of that, the Rockets cannot out-tempo the Warriors. Kerr and his staff will let Harden be a volume scorer; Green and/or Barnes will be harassing Smith at every turn to make him take jump shots. Of course, it being said and it being done are two entirely different things...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

1st game today! Go Warriors!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So why do the Cavs and Hawks get more rest than the Rockets? I know it went 7 games, but Houston is still getting a day less of rest than the Cavs and Hawks, or is it 2 days?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I did the NBA draft lottery on ESPN and these were my results. Philly at #2 to get Russell bama

I'm praying to the basketball gods to be kind to Philly tonight :mj2

MIN 1.Karl-Anthony Towns 25.0% CHANCE TO WIN
PHI 2.D'Angelo Russell
DET 3.Emmanuel Mudiay
NY 4.Jahlil Okafor
LAL 5.Justise Winslow
ORL 6.Kristaps Porzingis
SAC 7.Willie Cauley-Stein
DEN 8.Mario Hezonja
CHA 9.Devin Booker
MIA 10.Stanley Johnson
IND 11.Myles Turner
UTA 12.Trey Lyles
PHX 13.Frank Kaminsky
OKC 14.Cameron Payne


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> So why do the Cavs and Hawks get more rest than the Rockets? I know it went 7 games, but Houston is still getting a day less of rest than the Cavs and Hawks, or is it 2 days?


Because ESPN gets the WCF this year, and the draft lottery is today and ESPN wanted to air both on the same day.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

lets go rockets steal game 1 :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DesolationRow said:


> Agree with *Cash* about Cleveland's role players. That may dry up a bit against Atlanta but I've been duly impressed. Irving's status looms large, however, and the series could easily hinge on it. In which case we could be seeing the Hawks in the Finals as *Magic* is predicting.
> 
> As for Houston/GS, I cannot see the Rockets containing the Warriors defensively the way, say, Memphis did. The Rockets can score but their defensive shortcomings will become apparent. On top of that, the Rockets cannot out-tempo the Warriors. Kerr and his staff will let Harden be a volume scorer; Green and/or Barnes will be harassing Smith at every turn to make him take jump shots. Of course, it being said and it being done are two entirely different things...


Memphis was the perfect opponent for GS in the semifinals. They brought out the toughness from the Warriors and it showed they're not mentally weak when someone 'punches them in the mouth' on a big stage sort to speak. That was practically the only concern about the Warriors IMO. It was pretty much over when Allen was hurt. They lost a huge chuck in their perimeter integrity. Then the combination of Conley not being 100%, it was just too much grinding the Grizzlies had to do. It became a no-doubter.

It won't be even remotely close as far as the defensive containment go. Rockets are not very good at that area without Beverly as @Jamjam22 already said. Albeit the Rockets wing players have been solid in Brewer & Ariza ( with Ariza starting to look like '09 Lakers Ariza ) that just won't be enough to defend GS's backcourt. It might have worked with Mark Jackson's ISO offense, but not with Kerr's Spurs clone system. That's the main concern I have about the Rockets. I'm afraid 1 or 2 of these games might get out of hand of they can't keep up with their scoring barrages. Houston is more than capable of trading baskets ( which is why I'm hoping/predicting this will be a deep series ), but ultimately out-dueling them in the end?! Not going to happen IMO.

Didn't see no one mention this, but BARNES ever since the start of the Memphis series has been GS's X-factor. He averaged double-figures in all 6 games and has been really activate crashing the boards. He even had a block in 5 of the 6 games. Him or Josh Smith I think will alter the series in one way or another. 4-0 or 4-1 for the Warriors or an interesting deep series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Pistons to get some lottery luck plz. Russell would be great in the Stones uni.

If they keep their spot, Kaminsky plz.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Anyone see Nerlens Noel's jacket? :mark:

Sac Kings to get #1 
T Wolves #2 
Philly #3 

And that's my guesses.

Well, still a chance for 2/3

1/3, still glad I got one right.

Hopefully Kings trade their pick to the Raptors, need us a franchise player.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LolKnicks


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Philly got #3 again :shaq


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Harribel said:


> Philly got #3 again :shaq


3 is fine for them. They don't need another big lol.


Who is this Dario guy they have? I hear a lot about him but he's overseas or something? Is he good?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RustyPro said:


> 3 is fine for them. They don't need another big lol.
> 
> 
> Who is this Dario guy they have? I hear a lot about him but he's overseas or something? Is he good?


I'm okay with it. Two years in a row we got #3 though :lol 

I hope they still get Russell. 

Yeah Dario is playing overseas. I don't think he can play yet in the NBA until his contract is up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LAKERS. thank the basketball gods. :drose :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LAKERS. thank the basketball gods. :drose :mark:


Yeah, they've been really strung out on bad luck in their history ...


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It is a bit strange that they got #3 two years in a row. Does that happen often?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah, they've been really strung out on bad luck in their history ...


recently tho?

kobe with his third straight major injury.
randle out for the year after one game. 
dr.buss died/jim buss took over
pringles/scott
howard left us


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> recently tho?
> 
> kobe with his third straight major injury.
> randle out for the year after one game.
> ...


That's not bad luck, that was all Kobe.


https://vine.co/v/eAIO6A3edXK
Rockets disrespecting Curry lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Will there ever be Justise for the Knicks?﻿


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Russell is the smart pick for my Sixers, and I just heard Sam Hinkie went to China way back and watched Mudiay play in China so he likes him alot as well. Sixers still need a Forward, and maybe if Winslow from Duke surprises them on some work outs he goes higher to be drafted by them.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Holo Ren said:


> Russell is the smart pick for my Sixers, and I just heard Sam Hinkie went to China way back and watched Mudiay play in China so he likes him alot as well. Sixers still need a Forward, and maybe if Winslow from Duke surprises them on some work outs he goes higher to be drafted by them.


Yes I want them to pick Russell.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

rockets were right there :cry


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Rockets proved me wrong because they were more than up to the challenge. Sure they let one get away but this may be a series.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Get the fuck in!










Great nail biting game. This is gonna be an exciting series, even if Rockets haven't won against the Warriors this season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

_Fantastic_ game to attend! So awesome! My friend grew despondent at one point in the second quarter but I simply told him that the Rockets would not keep shooting sixty percent. The game turned on (Dr.) Livingston (I Presume) and his performance! :mark: Those 34 points from :curry didn't hurt, either! :mark: 

Warriors hurt themselves a bit with sloppy play and turnovers, especially late when just one more bucket was needed to ice the game. That was dumb. However, it made for an even more exciting finish, haha. :mark: Also the play where DRAYMONEYYY wrapped his arms around Ariza was hilarious. :lmao Love ya, Draymoneyyy! :mark: 

Terrific strategy to go small against the Rockets. Rockets are very talented but they cannot keep up with the Warriors' tempo for a full game, playing the percentages. 

BARNES. :klay BOGUT even if he had a poor game. EZELI. BARBOSA.
@Pakmen @Legit BOSS

WAAAAARRRRRRIIIOOOORRRRRSSSS!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Damn I completely forgot about draft lottery. Just saw the results...

First, LOLKNICKS :kobe9

Although someone on twitter smartly said that Westbrook, Conley, CP3 and Bosh were also former 4th pick. So don't lose hope Knicks fans

So I'm here mentionning the draft lottery and I still haven't talked about Russell Westbrook's shirt. 










Reporter : "what can you do tonight to help your team for the future ?" (dumb question btw, It's fucking lottery, what the hell can he do ?!)

Russ : "You see my shirt"

This man needs his own TV Show asap :westbrook2

Now about real basketball, great win for the Warriors last night, although I thought It'd be easier. It's a shame the Rockets have to play without Beverley. But they played great last night. Still, you can't afford to blow a 16 pts lead in a Western Conference Finals game. It's not the soft ass Clippers anymore, It's the Warriors. 

I was scared this would be a one-sided series but after seeing the Rockets last night, I'm confident we're gonna see a great, competitive series, as long as Harden keeps playing at the level he played last night.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Felt like the Warriors took the Rockets best punch tonight, if Houston couldnt win tonight dont think they will. GS with the sweep.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors small ball absolutely murdered the Rockets. Howard not 100% now and the Rockets need to him to produce 20pt/15+reb nights. Now Livingston is playing all over the court and Draymond dominating the boards... Just too much. It's only been 1 game and it would be typical to jump the gun, but this starting to look like a cakewalk. 



Catsaregreat said:


> Felt like the Warriors took the Rockets best punch tonight


^ And this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

If you thought the tanking between the 76ers, Lakers, Wolves & Knicks during the season was something, you're in for a show for the tanking that's about to go on between Okafor & Towns to avoid Minnesota


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

http://www.si.com/nba/video/2015/05/20/nba-draft-jahlil-okafor-number-one-pick

"why do you think you should go number 1?"
"i don't think i should go number 1" :lmao


LAKERS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

All-Defensive teams announced
1st team: Chris Paul, Tony Allen, Kawhi Leonard, Draymond Green, DeAndre Jordan
2nd team: John Wall, Jimmy Butler, Anthony Davis, Tim Duncan, Andrew Bogut

I guess Jordan has taken Ibaka's spot as the most overrated defensive player fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

how did davis not make the first team...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Marc Gasol will forever be shafted :mj2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Basketball Gods making sure if you face Cavs or Warriors, someone gotta drop due to injury....What's gonna happen when they meet up? Who's next to drop?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

All-NBA teams
1st team: Stephen Curry, James Harden, LeBron James, Anthony Davis, Marc Gasol
2nd team: Chris Paul, Russell Westbrook, LaMarcus Aldridge, Pau Gasol, DeMarcus Cousins
3rd team: Kyrie Irving, Klay Thompson, Blake Griffin, Tim Duncan, DeAndre Jordan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



> Marc Gasol will forever be shafted :mj2


Guess I take this back. Glad he got recognized :mj

Just when DeMarre Carroll was becoming one of my favorite players, he goes down. WOAT playoffs being WOAT :mj2

UPDATE: He hyperextended his knee. No structure damage. Questionable for game 2. Much better news than what I originally thought.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

warriors have been getting that 02 WCF lakers reffing for close games. people like them so they're ignoring it, but with 2 minutes to go draymond raped jones and nothing was called. a 5 point game, with rockets having the ball, turns into an 8 point game.



only reason people aren't saying shit is because they're liked. :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

One point game!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Rockets had a timeout. Just draw up a play instead of hero ball. Lol Kevin McFail...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

harden was fouled. klay hit him twice before finally getting the ball at the horn. :mj


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Did the Rockets not have a timeout? I know it would've allowed the Warriors to set up their defense but you got to make sure you get the best shot available. Missed opportunity for them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> harden was fouled. klay hit him twice before finally getting the ball at the horn. :mj


That's what happens when Tony Brothers reffing :mj



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Did the Rockets not have a timeout?


Yup they did.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

basketball gods are cruel :mj2

harden played like a mvp this game :mj2 aint even mad :mj2

rockets in 7 :mj2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Damn, my heart is still racing. 2 more to go, 2 more! 

Oh and btw Mr. Harden - my hat's off to you. Such a magnificent player.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Harden had Jones open cutting to the basket.... Then again, you on a fast break and kick it to a trail guy wide open at the 3 pt line, you're thinking it's a 3pt shooter. Tough break

Houston's taking GS haymakers and sticking around. That's the most impressive thing I've seen in the playoffs so far this year. Deeper this series goes, more I wonder if Beverly is gonna wear down McHale and convince him to let him get a few minutes on Curry


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Phenomenal game to be at, the atmosphere was electric. Deafening crowd. James Harden is playing as well as he possibly can, like a man possessed. The Rockets are persevering against the Warriors' schemes and biggest shots, credit to them as a team. Clearly the resilience they displayed against the Clippers in the Conference semis was illustrative of their determination as a group. 

Final moments were dyspeptic madness, and the Warriors need to cut it out with ALL THE TURNOVERS. Enough, guys! :side: 

Thought Harden was going to finish the Dubs off... Then... Things happened. :side:

Disco was arriving just as the WARRIORS won their first Championship. :mj2 The feels being six wins away. Do not want to think about it but it has to finally come to mind and linger at this point.

A win is a win, though, whether it's by one point or forty. :faint: :side:

WARRIORS

Will be at Game 3 in Houston, should be a fantastic game, no matter what! :dance 

:curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay DRAYMONEYYY. BOGUT. BARNES. LIVINGSTON. Etceteras, etceteras.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Pulling for Hawks tonight of course, I really don't wanna see Cavs in the finals.

Irving's out for the game.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



> The hypothetical potential blockbuster trade.
> 
> *Knicks receive:* #2 overall pick, Julius Randle
> 
> *Lakers receive:* Carmelo Anthony



Knicks need to go for it #2 & #4 pick


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Korver and Milsap must be have their Utah jerseys on underneath, because that's what they are playing like...Like it's Utah vs LA all over again


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

My boy SHUMP having one hell of a playoff. He bout to get those Rihanna digits too


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

My dude Lebron is in the zone.

After jacking up so many lousy 3s all playoffs, nice to see Shump hitting them.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

A team with Al Horford as their best player will never beat a Lebron led team. It doesn't matter who Lebron has around him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

If only Pierce let that ball go a tad sooner...If only Nene decided to man up on that rebound


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> If only Pierce let that ball go a tad sooner...If only Nene decided to man up on that rebound


And if Wall never fractured his wrist. They could've ( and would've ) easily dispatched them. But stuff happens...

EDIT: Nene was terrible throughout that series. He never stepped up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Well, the good news is that Irving can rest his knee for the next 2 weeks before Finals start.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

the east is sad. there's no good reason that lebron and literal role players should make the finals aside from the east being WOAT. something needs to be done to rectify the playoffs and ASAP. I'd love to see how far this team could have gone in the west. :no:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

like I said last week, the spurs shoulda cashed in their MITB on the Hawks and faced Cleveland in the ecf. Idk what they're waiting for, always thought it expired after a year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> like I said last week, the spurs shoulda cashed in their MITB on the Hawks and faced Cleveland in the ecf. Idk what they're waiting for, always thought it expired after a year.


:lmao God damn you.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Good news: I'm really close to my preseason Cavs vs Warriors prediction.

Bad news: it comes at the expense of my Hawks looking like complete geeks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the east is sad. there's no good reason that lebron and literal role players should make the finals aside from the east being WOAT. something needs to be done to rectify the playoffs and ASAP. I'd love to see how far this team could have gone in the west. :no:












Any objections?! :mj


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










The Cavs put on The Hawks tonight and they couldn't handle their girth. Legit I thought they were done when I saw four or five straight offensive possessions Korver is taking every single shot. Coach don't play Kyrie till Game 4 so he'll have some pep in his step for the rest of the series.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:shump :JR my boys :mj2

We are probably getting two conference final sweeps


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RyanPelley said:


> :lmao God damn you.


you'll have to excuse my drunkardness and remember i only have ms paint


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the east is sad. there's no good reason that lebron and literal role players should make the finals aside from the east being WOAT. something needs to be done to rectify the playoffs and ASAP. I'd love to see how far this team could have gone in the west. :no:


what are you going to say if lebron wins the title? :duck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LeBron singing that Fetty Wap! :lebron8


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs might fuck around and win it all without Love.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> what are you going to say if lebron wins the title? :duck


why dont you wait until that actually happens. :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Any objections?! :mj



Yeah I have an objection. Why would the Suns be ranked higher than the Bucks & Celtics despite having a worse record than both?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I have an objection. Why would the Suns be ranked higher than the Bucks & Celtics despite having a worse record than both?


That's from an old SBnation article from March.

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/3/19/8257131/heres-the-nba-playoffs-bracket-we-will-not-get

It's merely an example of how a playoff alternative would look like ( resembling March Madness from college ).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the east is sad. there's no good reason that lebron and literal role players should make the finals aside from the east being WOAT. something needs to be done to rectify the playoffs and ASAP. I'd love to see how far this team could have gone in the west. :no:



Maybe because those role players have stepped up and played well? People should give them some credit. If I would've told you before the series that the Cavs would dominate the Hawks without Kyrie & Love you would've laughed at me. Thompson, JR, Shump, Dellavedova & Mozgov have stepped up when their team needed them and deserve praise. It's not like they're out there stinking up the joint and still winning. People had no problem praising the Spurs when random role players like Patty Mills & Boris Diaw had great series.

And idk why people are saying the Hawks are an indictment of how weak the East is considering the Hawks literally had the 2nd best winning percentage in the entire league against the West this season. So clearly they had something that was working, it just hasn't translated well to the playoffs.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Man, if the Spurs were in the east, they'd probably have like 11 finals appearances by now. Why did the Clippers have to win


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The way Ginobili and Parker looked vs LA, I dont get why ppl keep bringing up the Spurs. I dont think things would've gotten better


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

To add on to that hypothetical playoff, it would be like this up-to-date ( end of regular season ):

Warriors ( 1 ) vs Celtics ( 16 )
Hawks ( 2 ) vs Bucks ( 15 )
Rockets ( 3 ) vs Thunder ( 14 )
Clippers ( 4 ) vs Pelicans ( 13 )
Grizzlies ( 5 ) vs Wizards ( 12 )
Spurs ( 6 ) vs Raptors ( 11 )
Cavaliers ( 7 ) vs Mavericks ( 10 )
Blazers ( 8 ) vs Bulls ( 9 )

Not like it will ever happen, but IMO I think it would be cool.

I actually agree with @HeatWave. I talked about this in the chatbox. Both Ginobili & Parker looked burnt out and I feel they should consider hanging it up.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> like I said last week, the spurs shoulda cashed in their MITB on the Hawks and faced Cleveland in the ecf. Idk what they're waiting for, always thought it expired after a year.












Poor Hawks though. :lana3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Delly gotta start wearing Goldberg's "Who's Next?" When he's on the floor


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Korver has been ruled out for the remainder of the playoffs 

The East is a farce (Bulls included :mj2)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Someone needs to go to the game settings and turn off the injury slider :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> you'll have to excuse my drunkardness and remember i only have ms paint


....Duncan's deformed, psychotic face falling off a head is going to haunt me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










Almost time :mark:

Must win game for the Rockets, but of course I hope that the Warriors take it though.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

lets go rockets must win game or we're done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Harden carrying this Rockets team as much as 2006 Wade did with the Heat ( if not more ). Let's see how much deeper he can dig :harden2


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Harden carrying this Rockets team as much as 2006 Wade did with the Heat ( if not more ). Let's see how much deeper he can dig :harden2


Not deep enough, I was sure this series would be going to 7.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Hibachi said:


> Not deep enough, I was sure this series would be going to 7.


Same. Warriors are just taking their lunch money now.

EDIT: 









Lol Steph boxing out Howard :booklel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Have both conference finals ever been sweeps in the same year?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Harden carrying this Rockets team as much as 2006 Wade did with the Heat ( if not more ). Let's see how much deeper he can dig :harden2


I'd argue Dwight has been the more consistent player in the playoffs

Houston dying by that 3 when attacking GS the first 2 games was why they had a shot...stupid


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RyanPelley said:


> Have both conference finals ever been sweeps in the same year?


Nope. Not in both conference finals. And the last conference finals sweep was the Spurs vs Grizzlies ( 2013 ).



HeatWave said:


> I'd argue Dwight has been the more consistent player in the playoffs
> 
> Houston dying by that 3 when attacking GS the first 2 games was why they had a shot...stupid


Yep. Way too many outside shots and not enough attacking. This is crazy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Brooms for everyone


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hawks going "well at least we didn't get our ass kicked THIS badly."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It looks like both teams are going to get a long rest before the Finals.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Started from the bottom now we're here.









What a game, I hope @DesolationRow you're still alive! Well and it looks like one of two things will happen in finals this year. Dubs wins their first Championship in 40 years or Lebron finally brings a championship to Cleveland. I'm gonna go with the former.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

What a bitch. Toss his ass.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Dellavedova has been a trouble maker since the Bulls series :mj

But that is a flagrant from Horford. Really unfortunate.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lebron's reaction :lmao

But what a pointless elbow. If you're gonna get tossed, at least make it count, moron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Alot of bad calls this past week....alot.....but kicking Horford out might be the worst


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Rigged.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Dellavedova is a under cover dirty player. I usually enjoy TNT halftime, but this is hilarious.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hawks play this game straight up and after tonight if you're down 3-0 then Game 4 you're out for blood and by the gallons. Dellavedova is a piece of shit and his pathetic ass is lucky he didn't get a series of Danielson elbows from Horford.

JR Smith was given 2 games for his backhand punch so Ill be pissed if a Hawks player doesn't get 5+ to start next season for his actions.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Ever since he tied up Taj with his legs I knew he was a dirty piece of shit.

I wish the Celtics center broke his arm instead of Love's. Total asshole.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

These refs are shit.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

That's a flagrant now :lmao

Pathetic, show more bias NBA.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LeClutch. LeGod. LeExhaustion. LeHeart.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LeBron's "flu game" lel. Going to be all over ESPN tonight :mj


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm only watching Game 4 to see who the Hawks' goon is...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

He will never be MJ. ESPN can downplay him all they want, but 14-37. The dude isn't a natural scorer. 

If Irving was in there and Lebron was on the bench the Cavs would have won by 10.


Warriors in 6, Kerr burns the Cavs like he used to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Clutch! :lebron8


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Lebron guy is pretty good, still will need all star version of Kyrie to beat W's tho.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hawks lost it having that 0-9 run in overtime


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Looking forward to Cavs/Warriors.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



cactus_jack22 said:


> The Lebron guy is pretty good, still will need all star version of Kyrie to beat W's tho.


If Curry plays like he did the other night, it doesn't matter what Kyrie shows up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> He will never be MJ. ESPN can downplay him all they want, but 14-37. The dude isn't a natural scorer.


Meh...LeBron is amazing regardless, natural scorer or not...That being said, I think ppl are gushing way too much over tonight's game. I personally feel he's had way better playoff games in way bigger moments


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm been saying since the season started the Cavs are going to win the East and well I'm sticking to my prediction


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:lmao How fucked up would it be if the Rockets pulled another rabbit out of their asses and took this series to 7 games?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao How fucked up would it be if the Rockets pulled another rabbit out of their asses and took this series to 7 games?


Great way to promote the Clutch City doc


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I hope Rockets and ATL win at least one game. Atl looking pathetic can't even win one game :deanfpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Meh...LeBron is amazing regardless, natural scorer or not...That being said, I think ppl are gushing way too much over tonight's game. I personally feel he's had way better playoff games in way bigger moments


Yeah, not even sure the game would be in Lebron's top 10 playoff games. His game against the Pistons where he literally carried the team in his back is the game I always think of when talking playoff greatness. 

Not a fan of Lebron always being hurt. I understand he might be legit hurt but I always have a feeling he's acting just so he can get a lil more praise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

nah, i don't think he's acting. he just brings more attention to it than other players and brings it up more. a lot of players are hurt this time of year, they got minor sprains and little injuries here or there, lebron just puts more emphasis on his own.


that shit where he collapsed last night was pathetic though.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Well if no one is going to say it I will the Cavs have beaten the Bulls and pretty much beaten the Hawks without Love and an injured Kyrie Irving so what happens when James Love and Irving are all healthy might as well just give them the title

I think Irving and Love are better then Bosh and Wade and I wouldn't be shocked to see a Cavs dynasty


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

^lebron's too old for a dynasty and fatigue will catch up to him sooner rather than later. this is fifth straight finals appearance, no one is made for this type of stuff. 


they also don't stand a chance against the west. kyrie/love are not better than prime wade/bosh(not even close imo), so i think you're pushing it there. the problem was that wade was on the back-end of his prime when lebron came over.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

cmon rockets it can't end










just win 1 game


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hope the W's finish the sweep over the Rockets and sweep the Cavs. I honestly believe this is the best team of THIS decade.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



jtbest said:


> Well if no one is going to say it I will the Cavs have beaten the Bulls and pretty much beaten the Hawks without Love and an injured Kyrie Irving so what happens when James Love and Irving are all healthy might as well just give them the title
> 
> I think Irving and Love are better then Bosh and Wade and I wouldn't be shocked to see a Cavs dynasty


Personally, I don't think these Cavs have faced a good enough opponent(s) yet to compare his Cavs run to his Heat run. I don't even think the current Cavs team would've went any further than LeBron's old Cavs teams went. Lets see in another year or 2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Curry is back!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Just let dudes play with concussions anytime you want


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

the rockets win!!!









one time


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Personally, I don't think these Cavs have faced a good enough opponent(s) yet to compare his Cavs run to his Heat run. I don't even think the current Cavs team would've went any further than LeBron's old Cavs teams went. Lets see in another year or 2



Well the west has got some good teams I'm not going to go there though in the east who is there is stop the Cavs from becoming a dynasty 

Atlanta I think this year was a fluke and the Cavs are up 3-0 pn them without Love and Irving


Chicago- once again can't even beat the Cavs without Love and Irving



Indiana - they are no longer a big threat barring some major free agent acquisition 


Washington - the only team that might be considered a threat and even they need to make a move in the free agent department


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao How fucked up would it be if the Rockets pulled another rabbit out of their asses and took this series to 7 games?


Welp, the Rockets are now down 3-1. Here we go again! :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Duh-White getting suspended for Game 5?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Duh-White getting suspended for Game 5?


I think he's okay. If he had gotten a flagrant 2 last night he would've been suspended though. At least that's what the announcers said.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i hope not but its the nba they could change it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HiddenFlaw said:


> i hope not but its the nba they could change it


Same. I'd like to see the Rockets go into Oakland at full-strength. If they can somehow win there, this series gets VERY interesting.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So Horford's "elbow" was warranted a flagrant 2 ejection, but Howard's "accidental" swing to Bogut was only a flagrant 1?! Seems about right. NBA consistency at it's best...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Chrome said:


> Same. I'd like to see the Rockets go into Oakland at full-strength. If they can somehow win there, this series gets VERY interesting.


I think Game 5 is must win for GS. They lose game 5, I think they lose the series. But I don't think they'll lose Game 5


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

There's no chance the Warriors lose at home barring a Curry injury.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Was at the first three games, WARRIORS won! :mark:

Was not at Game 4, they lose. 

Science. :side:

Anyway, I'm still glowing from the experience of being at Game 3 which saw the WARRIORS destroy the Rockets. Haha. Great game, and while I thoroughly enjoyed it I had to feel bad for Rockets fans in attendance. 

A friend just told me to pick him up for Game 5 tomorrow night as he has a pair of tickets, so I guess this series ends in five. : :curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay

:side: :shrug


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

How do you go to so many games? Lol the tickets are so expensive I can't afford them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hawks imo have looked worse and worse each series...They really wasted everyone's time


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Ever since the beginning of that Nets series they looked like frauds.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Wow ATL just fucking pathetic here :deanfpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

"BAH GAWD!! SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH!!" :jr

Complete and utter castration right now. I love it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hey, Kevin, do you think that the Rockets can actually come back from being down 0-3?




What about you, Zaza? Where do you think this series is going?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



The Absolute said:


> "BAH GAWD!! SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH!!" :jr
> 
> Complete and utter castration right now. I love it.


"THOSE HAWKS PLAYERS HAVE FAMILIES!!" :bahgawd

Cavs can just sit Lebron at this point, they've got this one.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

We're done here.






I've got Cavs in a hard-fought 7 over Golden State.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

What a beating!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hawks exposed


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Damn. Was picking Cleveland to win. Certainly was not expecting it to be a sweep.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Now the Dubs will expose the Cavs as scrubs. 4-1.

Just like AI 76ers Vs the Lakers.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So no chance GSW lose game 5


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I told some guy on here months ago that the Cavs were better then the Hawks would demolish them in the playoffs though a sweep with no Kevin Love and an injured Kyrie Irving now I didn't see that one coming


I've said since the season started Cavs win the East and well look where we are now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



jtbest said:


> I've said since the season started Cavs win the East and well look where we are now



Really went out on a limb there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It was awesome to see the whole sports world fret as the Hawks advanced further and further through the playoffs. To watch people squirm as a team they didnt want around infiltrate the system was probably the best part of the Hawks season. Never in my life did I think the Hawks franchise would ever make a Conference Finals so I'll take it for now and hopefully they'll be back to annoy the hell out of everybody again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Hibachi said:


> So no chance GSW lose game 5


there's always a chance









rockets in 7


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> Really went out on a limb there
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Well I said it was going to happen and it did 

End of story :laugh:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

As an outsider, I know that Cleveland hasn't won major sports championship in x amount of years and the Cavs have never won the NBA Championship. Being from Australia we had a similar situation with a team who had gone 43 years since winning the championship and when they finally got the chance to do so, it was basically the entire country supporting them and cheering them on. Will people want to see the drought broken or is it something where people are more likely to go the other way and want to see Cleveland continue to lose?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

tons of people in and out of ohio feel bad for the city of cleveland so you're more likely to see support than anything else.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



EyeZac said:


> Will people want to see the drought broken or is it something where people are more likely to go the other way and want to see Cleveland continue to lose?



Of course the heart of Cleveland ( the residents ) want some type of championship from their franchises. God knows how long it would take for the Browns to turn around their misfortunes. 

But it's not really about Cleveland per se. IMO it's more about LeBron's legacy and agenda's. Fans of his and media want to see him get another ring so it would strengthen their argument of him being the 'greatest of all time' versus his detractors that think he won't ever reach Jordan status and would like to see him loose in another finals so it would boost their own claim. While myself have never been a huge fan of his, it's no argument he's already one of the best players ever base on his numbers alone. Emphasis on 'one of the best'. That's not going to stop nobody from going back n' forth in sports outlets & etc when it's all said and done... Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

he'll never be the best ever. that ship sailed a long time ago.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



EyeZac said:


> As an outsider, I know that Cleveland hasn't won major sports championship in x amount of years and the Cavs have never won the NBA Championship. Being from Australia we had a similar situation with a team who had gone 43 years since winning the championship and when they finally got the chance to do so, it was basically the entire country supporting them and cheering them on. Will people want to see the drought broken or is it something where people are more likely to go the other way and want to see Cleveland continue to lose?


It's been 51 years since we here in Believeland won a sports championship (the Browns won the NFL title back in '64). Since then, we've seen nothing but disappointment after fucking disappointment. We've even given colorful nicknames for our biggest sports fails:

The Shot
The Drive
The Fumble
The Move (to Baltimore)
Red Right 88
The Decision

The list goes on and on. People love rooting for an underdog, especially one that's as long suffering as we are. Plus, most people are aware of the fact that, despite our shitty history, we still keep coming back for more each season. We stay loyal to these stupid teams that rip our fucking hearts out every year.

So I think most people genuinely feel sorry for us based on our past misfortunes and they're gonna get behind us because they understand that us Cleveland fans deserve at least one title before we die. The people that will root against us will probably be ones who either hate LeBron's guts or think our fanbase is full of band-wagon jumpers from Miami.

Personally, I'm not the biggest basketball fan in the world, but I'm 100% behind this team. Because it's not like our other two teams are gonna give us a title any time soon.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



The Absolute said:


> It's been 51 years since we here in Believeland won a sports championship (the Browns won the NFL title back in '64). Since then, we've seen nothing but disappointment after fucking disappointment. We've even given colorful nicknames for our biggest sports fails:
> 
> The Shot
> The Drive
> ...


:applause


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Majority of people are going to root for GS over Cleveland for the pure fact that Steph Curry has become the face of the NBA. Everybody wants to shoot lights out like Steph, he is becoming one of the most recognized faces in sports today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Idk who will have more on their side, but the Warriors seem like a safe bet. They're a universally liked team and Steph Curry is probably the goldenboy of the league right now (No pun intended :side. While there are a lot of people who passionately hate LeBron and there's also the people that don't like Cavs fans so they'll become temporary Warrior fans.

Me personally I don't really know who I'll be cheering for. I really like the Warriors, they have a great and loyal fanbase, and they've had a historic season thus far, been the best team in the league all season so it would be great to see them top it all off and make it complete with the championship.

At the same time the Cavs have a couple of my favorite players on their roster (Kyrie, JR) so it would be dope to see them win. And Tristan Thompson being a former LONGHORN it would be great to see him and CoJo win titles in back-to-back years. Also LeBron winning is entertaining because his haters usually have massive meltdowns in the process. But the Cavs fans (Mostly those I seen on RealGM) are just complete dickheads who have a massive sense of entitlement, granted, some of them might not really be "Cavs fans" but are instead LeBron dickriders but regardless they're annoying as hell. Also am not a fan of Dan Gilbert at all.

I guess I'll just have to wait for the games to start and see who I naturally side with.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

inb4 Rockets troll everyone and pull off the comeback :harden


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I don't care who wins, I just want to see a great series.

Though it would be nice if the Cavs don't win, but that's just me being salty.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Klay and Steph will crush them like Vince crushes wrestling fans` hope about better product.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Yeah I don't really care either who wins between Cavs/Warriors. Lebron doesn't bother me like he used to (Except when he beat the Bulls again. :cuss so I wouldn't mind if the Cavs won. And I like the Warriors, so them winning would be fine too. Just hoping for a great series like SEJ said. None of this sweep shit plz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I am saltier than the Dead Sea, brothers

FUCK LEBRON

FUCK TRISTIAN THOMPSON AND HIS REBOUNDS

FUCK DELLAVADOVA AND HIS LEG LOCKS

FUCK SHUMPERT AND HIS SHIT HAIR

FUCK THE CAVS

Go Warriors :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

No one can hate Stephen Curry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DwayneAustin said:


> I am saltier than the Dead Sea, brothers
> 
> FUCK LEBRON
> 
> ...


Seems like an accurate post, imo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It's not over yet the rockets could win :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Arcade said:


> No one can hate Stephen Curry.


The ****** in the second row who enthusiastically cheered / clapped when he took that nasty fall comes close.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*











best MVP vs Runner up playoff duel since?





> @sheridanhoops NBA big shot who I know and trust just told me a coach is getting fired in next couple days, and nobody sees it coming


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Klay tripping tonight. What is he doing :dahell


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I guess I can ask that question again about Duh-White getting Suspended...that is, if they win


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Bulls should have never lost. Hawks should have never beaten the Wiz either. 

That is all.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lol refs just gave Ariza free throws for Dwight fouling Draymond.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm sensing a similar ass whooping like what the Spurs did to the Heat last year.

Warriors in 5


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

good season rockets :clap

harden you choked when this team needed you the most :romo5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm going Cavs 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HiddenFlaw said:


> harden you choked when this team needed you the most :romo5


Game 7 vs Clippers?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'll go with Cavs in 7.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Game 7 vs Clippers?


technically they needed him most in game 6 when they were down big and he was taking dumb technicals and shots then too. he's not prime time player. :mj


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Then it's settled...Harden will never go deep in the playoffs as best player on the team, because he can never show up when his team needs him


ppl gotta chill with the complaints about waiting a week for the finals to start...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Thread: Playoff Predictions Time*



WrestlingOracle said:


> 3 out of 4 with 1 on the money isnt too bad. Still think a completely healthy for the whole series Grizz team upsets the Warriors or at least gives em a run for their money. As for this next series:
> 
> Cavs in 4
> Warriors in 5


Not to toot my own horn but toot toot 2/2 right on the money. 

Gonna go Cavs in 6 here. I think Warriors shoot themselves to two wins, but Bron on a mission nowadays with the chip monkey off his back is not something I wanna bet against. As hot as klay can get time to time,JR Smith can start shooting the lights out too, I think Shumpert in his minutes can't stop but can at least bother Curry, and the rest of the Cleveland team is a good mix of scoring with Kyrie and that backup pg and gritty, scrappy people who win chips ala Thompson and Little Melevadoa (butchered the spelling). Cavs can throw that size at the Warriors, while having guys capable of getting really hot and keeping themselves in the game if the Warriors go off. Cavs in 6


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

As for the ship sailing on Bron discussion: I don't think the ship has sailed for Bron to reach top 5 status, but I think the ship has sailed to pass Jordan. We could go back and forth with the "physicality ala handchecking/no 3 in the key/post malice in the palace being a growing to ridiculously soft league vs zones/evolution of faster/stronger athletes" argument, but even if we whitewash that (which probably isn't fair to Jordan considering he averaged 30 a game minus his quite short 95 year including that insane 37 a game in the 86-87 season with that physicality. In terms of accolades: Can't really judge until Bron's career is over. In terms of what matters most imo. (the wins), Jordan is 6 of 6 in the finals and once he got over the hump trying to fight off Bird's Celtics, Magic's Lakers and for a stretch the Bad Boys (3 legendary teams while some argue Bird's mid 80s Celtics goat). Bron already has 3 losses on the docket, and while there isn't shame in losing to the younger, more spry Spurs with essentially no offensive help or the beautifully fluid Spurs that put on a passing clinic when alot of guys didn't show up consistently for Bron, that complete ice job against that Dallas Mavericks squad super Dirk or not imo. sailed the ship when we use Jordan's standards. Those late game meltdowns were truly head scratching. For what it is worth, Jordan also led the 72 win regular season. 

You look at it too: Jordan even when cracking the mix stood atop the mountain over teams that would be serious contenders in this day and age, and hell in particular those late 90s Jazz Teams if we place the skill/abilities and give them fair advances of today, I think they could honestly win a chip. I think that those mid 90s Hardaway/Oneal/Grant teams could be serious contenders today.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I say its best to assess his place all time once he's out of his prime...wayy too much that can go right or wrong for him in the mean time to say where he'll land imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lil B

:maury


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Nice of Golden State to once again lie about a concussion..smh


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 7


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Im gonna go with Warriors in 6.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Going with Cavs in 5, for the feel good 'home crowd - finally a champion' story.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs in 6 or 7 .I'll say 7.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 5. This will be Spurs vs Heat part 2 ugly.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors are going to win the series it's simple. Cavs had problems with a bulls team with terrible offense Wtf makes you think they'll beat GSW?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

idgaf who wins but if future australian of the year delly can win the finals mvp i'll be happy.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I can't read last few pages, because I managed to stay spoiler free and haven't watched game 5 yet.









Gonna catch the replay tonight, hope match was good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Thibs is gone. Finally

Long live Hoiberg


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Well that's the end of that. Thibs does some good things but I won't miss his stubbornness and running his players into the ground.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i don't trust cavs/warriors if klay is out with concussion symptoms.

imo:

cavs in 6 without klay
warriors in 5 with klay


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Thibs I'm sad to see you go but we've been stuck in neutral with him so I can see why they'd want a change.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

WARRIORS

BARNES. :bow

Seeing the game up close and in-person, the game to send the WARRIORS to the Finals... All of the feels... :cry Forty years in the wilderness have all led to this moment.

It's looking like the long week off will be most helpful for the Warriors with the several banged up players. :klay took a damned RUNNING KNEE to the side of the head. :lol 

Not quite ready to think about the Finals matchup. Just so overjoyed with the WARRIORS and their spectacular season. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS... IN THE NBA FINALS!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

COME TO THE LAKERS, THIBS. WE'LL APPRECIATE YOU LIKE WE HAVE OUR OTHER GOAT COACHES. JOIN THE LIST, JOIN THE RANKS, AND WIN TITLES WITH NEXT LAKER HOF BIG MAN. :mark:

plz. :side:



we haven't won the pacific title in awhile, it is rightfully ours so we need it back within the next 2 years. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> i don't trust cavs/warriors if klay is out with concussion symptoms.
> 
> imo:
> 
> ...


There's 8 days between last night and game 1 of the Finals. I'll be surprised if Klay misses any time


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

do you have any idea how serious a concussion can be? sidney crosby missed half a season because of one. 

there's no timetable when it comes to concussions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm well aware that they can be serious.

But as far as Klay sitting out games, especially in the Finals, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

hockey/football are contact sports where you regularly get hit, basketball is not. there's no prior history of concussions keeping anyone out that long, especially someone without history(crosby ended up getting multiple concussions, leading to his extended time out), so ya, klay will be fine.


warriors in 5.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So Thibs is gone, damn. Hopefully the Bulls find a coach that can fully utilize its roster which I think is deeper than most people think. Get another quality big man to replace Nazr Mohammad and maybe one credible wing player and they'll be good to go. Don't know much about Fred Hoiberg being their next coach, but hopefully their next coach trust more than 6-7 guys.

Mark Jackson maybe?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Bulls are dead...keep it moving


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



> @sheridanhoops NBA big shot who I know and trust just told me a coach is getting fired in next couple days, and nobody sees it coming


I guess he was right.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'd like to see Thibs go help out in New Orleans.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> i don't trust cavs/warriors if klay is out with concussion symptoms.
> 
> imo:
> 
> ...


I think you are overrating the importance of Klay with a 3 game swing. It isn't like the Warriors is lacking in wings to make up for his absence.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Honestly dont understand how people think the Warriors will walk over the Cavs, saying that depends if Kyrie is Kyrie. I'll say warriors in 6 but I can honestly see Cavs winning if they can steal a game or two at GS


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Curry's daughter is Awesome!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










What I can really add? I am so proud of these boys and coaches.









NBA Finals here we come!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So the Magic just named Scott Skiles as their next head coach. Kind of a puzzling move tbh. Why not just go after Thibs?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Instead of Thibs they get the poor man's version.

Oh well, I hope their fans enjoy mediocrity. Cause Skiles and mediocrity are practically synonymous.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

He's pretty much just like Thibs except he wins a lot less. Part of me thinks they hired him because he used to play for them.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Toronto really needs to go after Demarr Croll


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Chrome said:


> So the Magic just named Scott Skiles as their next head coach. Kind of a puzzling move tbh. Why not just go after Thibs?


Orlando preferred one of their own, Tobias may have put in a good word for him, or he may have been cheaper?


Either way, depending what they do with Tobias and get in the draft, I think they could be a darkhorse in the East next year


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Got Golden State in 6. Think LeBron will play his ass off but he won't be enough this time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Speaking of LeBron, he hasn't been shooting good at all throughout these playoffs. Only 27% from outside the paint. The Cavs role players pretty much continuing to pick up the slack. He's still playing at a high level because of his post game. The Warriors no doubt going to make him beat them from the outside. That's the usual approach of facing LeBron anyways.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Chrome said:


> So the Magic just named Scott Skiles as their next head coach. Kind of a puzzling move tbh. Why not just go after Thibs?


Too far along in the process to really reset unless you have that huge name out there. That's why the Bulls waited, Orlando wasn't going to pay the compensation and they don't want Thibodeau to be on the sidelines next year. 

Looks like the Bulls want Fred Hoiberg, the Iowa State coach. No NBA coaching experience, but he did have his career in the Association, was in the T-Wolves front office, and is completely the opposite of Thibodeau in temperament. We'll see if this works like Brad Stevens (Celtics are improving) or be a bust.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

5 days to Game 1, FUCK MY LIFE. Wasn't so pumped for finals since 2004/05.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

well those stats are incredibly useless.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



> The Chicago Bulls are negotiating a five-year contract with Iowa State coach Fred Hoiberg to become their next head coach with the expectation the deal will get done by the middle of next week at the latest, multiple league sources told ESPN's Andy Katz and Nick Friedell.


http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/story/_/id/12982701/fred-hoiberg-working-5-year-deal-chicago-bulls










The real question is... Will he be able to make DRose smile? That's going to be his true test


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Hawks ain't about that life*

UDK SUICIDE WATCH HAS STARTED

Wrong thread.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Why even announce Klay Thompson will miss practice? Surely he will be well in time for Game 1.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



BruiserKC said:


> Looks like the Bulls want Fred Hoiberg, the Iowa State coach. No NBA coaching experience, but he did have his career in the Association, was in the T-Wolves front office, and is completely the opposite of Thibodeau in temperament. We'll see if this works like Brad Stevens (Celtics are improving) or be a bust.


VDN was the opposite of Thibs and it got him punched in the face and fired after making the playoffs...the issue isn't the coaches, it's the Bulls


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Yeah the Bulls' front office has been a problem for awhile now. GarPax should've been shown the door too along with Thibs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Alvin Gentry & New Orleans agree to a four-year, $13.75 deal.

I'm a little surprised. I thought it was going to be Thibs or JVG.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604803522052300800
That's all well and good, but defense ended up being a big issue for them. It's going to be interesting to see who he gets for assistants for defense. Malone or Shaw would be good choices.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

What a terrible hire by New Orleans. Don't get me wrong Gentry is a great assistant but he has proven before he is just not head coaching material. I can definitely see Anthony Davis leaving now.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Zayniac said:


> What a terrible hire by New Orleans. Don't get me wrong Gentry is a great assistant but he has proven before he is just not head coaching material. I can definitely see Anthony Davis leaving now.


I definitely don't think Davis sticks around, especially if he likes winning. Pelicans are a first round exit every year until they get some real talent by him. Can't expect one man (No matter how great he may be) to carry a franchise by himself.


Chicago bound imo. The real question is, what number he will take when he gets there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Zayniac said:


> What a terrible hire by New Orleans. Don't get me wrong Gentry is a great assistant but he has proven before he is just not head coaching material. I can definitely see Anthony Davis leaving now.


AND GO WHERE?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RustyPro said:


> I definitely don't think Davis sticks around, especially if he likes winning. Pelicans are a first round exit every year until they get some real talent by him. Can't expect one man (No matter how great he may be) to carry a franchise by himself.
> 
> 
> Chicago bound imo. The real question is, what number he will take when he gets there.


with what cap?


are people seriously forgetting that gentry led the suns to the WCF? took the lakers to six? it's not like gentry is some unproven scrub, he did wonders with the GS offense this year as well(unless you seriously think it was all or even mostly kerr :ti).


davis has no way of leaving either, unless he accepts his one year qualifying offer.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> with what cap?
> 
> 
> are people seriously forgetting that gentry led the suns to the WCF? took the lakers to six? it's not like gentry is some unproven scrub, he did wonders with the GS offense this year as well(unless you seriously think it was all or even mostly kerr :ti).
> ...


He is a good assistant but a bad head coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

there's no way to know until you see him with the pelicans. the one year he had a great team he took them quite far. :draper2


i was intrigued by the possibility of JVG coaching again though, somewhat disappointed they didn't opt for him.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Just letting you guys know I changed my name back to Magic, so that way no one is confused. :toomanykobes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










WE HOIBERG NOW


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

flip said that thibs apparently wants more of a "compete now" situation than the timberwolves. what a moron, he could have made a legit dynasty over there if was just willing to build them. I can only imagine what kind of impact he could have had on Wiggins already great defense. :mj2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Gentry hired the dude who secretly taped Mark Jackson as an assistant...wow


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> flip said that thibs apparently wants more of a "compete now" situation than the timberwolves. what a moron, he could have made a legit dynasty over there if was just willing to build them. I can only imagine what kind of impact he could have had on Wiggins already great defense. :mj2


But is the ownership in Minnesota committed to a winning team? Over the years, they seem to make moves that show just the opposite (letting folks like Garnett and Love go elsewhere). Not to mention with the West being a dogfight every year, it is hard to break through. 

Listening the other night to the Score out of Chicago, a host (I believe it was Lawrence Holmes) talked about where he could see Thibodeau going. He said if the Cavs lose in the Finals, that he could see them firing Blatt and hiring Thibs. That would be interesting, except would LeBron be OK with a coach who basically is all over everything.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Klay Thompson has been cleared. Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










We're almost there.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lol and just a week ago there were articles about teams that would bend over backwards to sign Thibs, now apparently they don't want such a controlling coach :toomanykobes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Hornets should dump Clifford and hire Thibs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

A moment of reflection. A moment of contemplation. A moment of serene, proud joy.

For a little over two decades I have watched the Golden State Warriors. One of the perennial jokes for some people who enjoyed mocking the team was, "Where, exactly, is Golden State?"

My fandom of the team came in the wake of "Run TMC," the highest-scoring trio in the league in '90-'91. What every Warrior fan kid knew then was that the instantly legendary trio had only played together two seasons. It was a painful inoculation of sorts, a sweeping backstory that served to establish the crushing, saddening themes which pervaded the Warriors organization. Granted, the early-'90s tripartite of Tim Hardaway, Chris Mullin and Mitch Richmond was ultimately quite limited but they were astonishingly entertaining. And the Warriors have always had that spark, that little gleam, like in an underperforming student that is recognized by a prudent instructor as possessing a sturdy acumen buried beneath coatings of mistakes. When the Dubs traded in on Run-TMC for Billy Owens it was a case of a team trying its best, attempting to apply the right lessons to the right tasks, and failing. When Chris Webber, the number one pick in the draft and rookie of the year, forced a trade from the Warriors following his first season due to his loathing of coach Don Nelson, Warriors fans, even the youngest and most naive, I would hazard, could sense that this was an organization that would have to take fifteen steps back to go forward three. Latrell Sprewell's bad-boy antics culminating with his choking attack on coach P.J. Carlesimo one afternoon at practice, leading to his never playing another game for the team, became as storybook as anything on the floor during a game for Warriors fans. 

The mountain of bodies Warriors fans have watched come and go has at times resembled the aftermath of a mass self-execution. That was partly what made the Warriors "interesting"--all of the has-been all-stars settling down to collect on their way to retirement, and all of the soon-to-be all-stars forcing trades or being traded, walking through the doors toward great careers. No less than half a dozen different coaches used the Warriors as Example (A) for never wanting to coach again in the NBA. The organization was at times the undeniable laughingstock of the NBA. And that moniker was earned. 

This is the organization that went with All-American Todd Fuller over Kobe Bryant; drafted Adonal Foyle over two-time scoring champion Tracy McGrady. Going further back, when the team could have attempted to establish itself as a force with which to be reckoned in the glow of the post-1975 championship honeymoon, they opted to draft Joe Barry Carroll, aka "Joe Barely Cares" or "Just Barely Carroll" rather than the likes of Kevin McHale or Robert Parish. 

The blunders, the mistakes, the glimmers of glory. 

They were all worth it. Those miserable games which I saw in my seat in the arena by I-880 in Oakland, attending the blowout losses while cramming my schoolwork in the car before and after the games, the innumerable contests which saw the Warriors put up 120-125 points but lose by 10-15. 

I do not regret any of it, not the losing seasons, not the bad trades or awful draft choices. The nights where I'd watch a late replay of the game between the Warriors and Knicks and get a good laugh at how awful both teams were. Sitting in front of a mentally handicapped kid screaming in my ear in the arena while watching Marco Belinelli underperform as the organization continued to try to make him seem like some budding star. 

The Warriors were the biggest "lovable losers" in the NBA for a long time. Felt like an eternity. Of course there's bias involved, of course there's sentiment. 

Seeing where the organization has reached, no matter what happens in the Finals against the Cavaliers, there is nothing but happiness from here.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*NBA Finals: Cleveland Cavaliers vs Golden State Warriors*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*






draymond :ti


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i hate both these teams :trips7


lets go cavs :kobe12


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Finally, game 1 tonight. :mark:


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Let's go Cavs !!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LeBron better stretch thoroughly tonight so he avoids cramping up


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DesolationRow said:


> A moment of reflection. A moment of contemplation. A moment of serene, proud joy.
> 
> For a little over two decades I have watched the Golden State Warriors. One of the perennial jokes for some people who enjoyed mocking the team was, "Where, exactly, is Golden State?"
> 
> ...


Awesomness of this post is over 9000.









It's almost here, go Warriors go!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Don't post in here often, but hope the Warriors take it!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HiddenFlaw said:


> i hate both these teams :trips7
> 
> 
> lets go cavs :kobe12


I don't give a crap about both either but I'm sticking by Warriors if I have to choose a team.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors in 5.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I don't see why anyone who is neutral wouldn't be rooting for the Cavs here. The Golden State area has had plenty of success with their sports teams, while Cleveland hasn't won a championship since 1964.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:mark: LET THE BLOODBATH BEGIN!!! CAVS IN 7, BABY!! :mark:


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*








Thought ya'll might enjoy this.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> I don't see why anyone who is neutral wouldn't be rooting for the Cavs here. The Golden State area has had plenty of success with their sports teams, while Cleveland hasn't won a championship since 1964.


As someone who has no connection to either team I think it's much easier to cheer for Golden State because of Curry. He seems way more likeable than any other player on the two teams and it would be nice to see him win the championship. Curry's personality and chance to see a player achieve their dream has way more appeal than Cleveland winning something and adding another championship to LeBron's collection.

It's probably different if Steph Curry isn't going against Cleveland. It's just that the rise of Steph Curry is a better story and easier to get people to connect with than LeBron's storyline of leaving and then coming back to try win the championship for his home area. The players really do make a difference when it comes to these things. It's a lot more fun if you get a new champion like Curry instead of giving another to LeBron which would be the same old story. People like new things and that's part of the appeal for Steph Curry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

*Not sure which I'm looking forward to more: @DesolationRow 's celebration, or Skip Bayless tearing into LeBron tomorrow morning.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Kyrie... He was having a great game too :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Well that could have gone better...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



EyeZac said:


> As someone who has no connection to either team I think it's much easier to cheer for Golden State because of Curry. He seems way more likeable than any other player on the two teams and it would be nice to see him win the championship. Curry's personality and chance to see a player achieve their dream has way more appeal than Cleveland winning something and adding another championship to LeBron's collection.
> 
> It's probably different if Steph Curry isn't going against Cleveland. It's just that the rise of Steph Curry is a better story and easier to get people to connect with than LeBron's storyline of leaving and then coming back to try win the championship for his home area. The players really do make a difference when it comes to these things. It's a lot more fun if you get a new champion like Curry instead of giving another to LeBron which would be the same old story. People like new things and that's part of the appeal for Steph Curry.


Wtf? How is Steph Curry a better story? Condemning Cleveland because 1 player has 2 championships is ridiculous. Going home to bring a championship is a lot more relatable than being the best player on the best team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Welp, if Kyrie's injury is as bad as it looks I'd be surprised if this made it past 5.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Not sure which I'm looking forward to more: @DesolationRow 's celebration, or Skip Bayless tearing into LeBron tomorrow morning.*


Well after having a quite solid scoring effort, to use one of Skip's Lebron bashing lines "the chosen one turned into the frozen one", which sure reigns true this time. Some bricks and a costly TO really swayed things and he got D'd up having to settle for the jumpshot to try and close. I think alot of credit goes to Andre Iguodala though, who sure played some rugged defense on Lebron down the stretch and hit shots when needed. Skip is justified in lambasting Lebron somewhat Friday though.

edit: Maybe this is unfair to state, but if Lebron knocks down that jumper, nothing happens to Kyrie... If Kyrie cannot go, I think this one is going to be over.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> I don't see why anyone who is neutral wouldn't be rooting for the Cavs here. The Golden State area has had plenty of success with their sports teams, while Cleveland hasn't won a championship since 1964.


Simple. Lebron = John Cena.

The way I see it, this is between a fanbase that booed the owner in a jersey retirement for trading their best player on a lousy team versus a fanbase that burn the jersey of their best player who moved on as a free agent. Neither of them are exactly a team easy for me as a neutral to root for.





Randumo24 said:


> Wtf? How is Steph Curry a better story? Condemning Cleveland because 1 player has 2 championships is ridiculous. Going home to bring a championship is a lot more relatable than being the best player on the best team.


Curry is a player that dominate without an obvious physical advantage over his peers. Pretty sure Curry is more relatable than Lebron who is a physical freak of nature.

Curry has been an overlooked player due to his lack of size from college, have to settled for a contract way below his value due to doubts on his ankles early on in his professional career. He rose above all of that to become the MVP of the NBA. Curry is the PG-friendly version of Iverson who influenced a generation of players to not let their lack of height from playing the game.

Lebron? Golden child since his teens. What % of the world can relate to being the chosen one from day one?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> Wtf? How is Steph Curry a better story? Condemning Cleveland because 1 player has 2 championships is ridiculous. Going home to bring a championship is a lot more relatable than being the best player on the best team.


Not when the player returning home is a freak of nature that you only get once in a generation while the other guy has been overlooked for years, looks just like an average person and has finally broken through the glass ceiling in an attempt to realise his dream of becoming a champion. If I had to bet which scenario is easier for people to relate to, I know which one I would put my money on.

Steph Curry is the new guy in the finals. He's the reigning MVP who wasn't picked first in his draft. Multiple teams didn't pick him, he doesn't look like he's straight out of a comic book like LeBron does. While Golden State is the better team it's the players that make the story. We can all shoot a basketball, just not as good as Curry. Most of us are not the same physical specimen that LeBron is and that creates a disconnect with people. 

Removing the teams and talking about individual players, Curry vs. LeBron, it also adds to why people will be more likely to support Golden State. While Curry is on the better team, he's an underdog up against LeBron. People love to see the little guy defeat the big guy, the challenger defeat the champion and people love to see someone who has been at the top for so long fall.

I have zero connection to either team and I'm support Golden State because I want to see someone new win a championship. It doesn't bother me if Cavs win but the appeal of this home area storyline doesn't interest me. Being outside of America I have no interest in the Cleveland backstory but I can relate to Steph Curry and his run this year. I can invest in the idea of a guy leading his team to the number one seed, being MVP and achieving a dream. That's why Steph Curry is a better story. He appeals to a worldwide audience, not to say LeBron doesn't but his story this year isn't that interesting for an outsider.

If LeBron loses than next year I'm probably right there cheering him on to win the title. It's just this year Steph Curry has WAY more appeal.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Not sure which I'm looking forward to more: @DesolationRow 's celebration, or Skip Bayless tearing into LeBron tomorrow morning.*


Which is dumb he scored 44 points, like OTRS ripped him last year after losing to my spurs, people do not get this SOME TEAMS ARE JUST BETTER THAN OTHERS, does not mean one is trash or one player on it is trash, this should not have even gone to OT.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Feel the power!










- Vic


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

@Legit BOSS @Pakmen @Sagat @Headliner 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:woo :woo :woo :woo

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer 

What an experience. :cry :bow :curry :curry2 :chefcurry :klay 

BARNES with that critical corner three! :woo :mark: Dude's hustle in the corner and on the boards, even in the trees of Cleveland's frontcourt, was a quintessential element that can easily be overlooked. 

IGGY was massive in this game! Simply massive. Both defensively all-around but those contested three-pointers he threw up there, right when I was cursing his efforts to shoot them, were crucial in giving the Dubs some much-needed points! Totally worth 4/48 and then some! BEAST! :mark:

SPEIGHTS JAM was colossal in his limited time off the bench! :mark: Definitely gave the team that shot in the arm that they needed in the second quarter with his quick scoring run. :mark: 

And of course the Splash Brothers! :mark: 

DRAYMONEYYY!!!

BOGUT!!!

WARRIORS' bench is, not surprisingly vastly superior to the Cavs' bench. :mj :side:

LOL Oakland:


> $40,000 in equipment was stolen from the NBA Entertainment crew while eating at a Panda Express prior to Game 1 of the NBA Finals.


 :mark: :dance

Really sorry to see Kyrie Irving injured.  He had a fantastic game for Cleveland and was simply excellent on both defense and offense. 

I loved that Kerr was prudent in his defensive deployment. The biggest trap you can fall into against Cleveland is doubling up against LeBron James on such a regular basis as he will kick it out for JR Smith threes, and when Smith is open for those he's generally outstanding. By featuring a lengthy rotation of defenders against Cleveland's "iso city" offense they were able to let LeBron get his as a volume scorer while letting Shump and Smith brick their own lights out. And the Warriors have an extremely long roster of fresh wing defenders to rotate against LBJ. Some of that OT one-sidedness was determined by the Warriors' starters being significantly fresher thanks to the deeper bench vs. Cleveland's wobbly, dubious construct.  :dance

In short,

WARRIORS 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

3 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Not sure which I'm looking forward to more: @DesolationRow 's celebration, or Skip Bayless tearing into LeBron tomorrow morning.*












The best bench in the league and it showed tonight. 

3 more to go


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

JR 'Swish' is one of the most ironic nicknames ever. The cavs needed this one, they are done.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It was tough going in this series. the public backs the Cavs because they know LeBron James but don't know THAT BENCH of the Warriors. the gambling books and smart money was always on the Warriors and for good reason. The Warriors have the MVP, plenty of offense, a seemingly never ending lineup of bigs to play D (and still put it in the basket!) and then for a guy like Speights to come in and have that much impact, hnnnngh. if they were going to win the series were going to win today and do it in 6. Losing Kyrie Irving for even 1 game is devastating, for the series, it's a wrap and done in 5. 

warriors won a game where at one point they were down by 14 and LeBron scored 44. They have all the confidence and momentum they need now, and a home game against this team without Irving is juicy if it happens.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

cavs going to get swept:bigal


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606831696365776896
*The very first topic :ti. Skip wasted NO time :lel*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Bayless was Skip To My Lou My Darling all night, all giddy to go into his "LeBron James did another VINTAGE disappearing act!"
trolling. That OT last night was Christmas in June for him.

VINTAGE BAYLESS

:cole


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> Simple. Lebron = John Cena.


If you're going to compare LeBron to any current wrestler, it would be Daniel Bryan. Just like experts agreed that both were the best in the world, they don't get the support from management to win titles like they should. 

Just like WWE management rarely would get behind Bryan, you could make a case that LeBron has never had the better team around him in the finals. 



SPCDRI said:


> It was tough going in this series. the public backs the Cavs because they know LeBron James but don't know THAT BENCH of the Warriors. the gambling books and smart money was always on the Warriors and for good reason. The Warriors have the MVP, plenty of offense, a seemingly never ending lineup of bigs to play D (and still put it in the basket!) and then for a guy like Speights to come in and have that much impact, hnnnngh. if they were going to win the series were going to win today and do it in 6. Losing Kyrie Irving for even 1 game is devastating, for the series, it's a wrap and done in 5.
> 
> warriors won a game where at one point they were down by 14 and LeBron scored 44. They have all the confidence and momentum they need now, and a home game against this team without Irving is juicy if it happens.


Mozgov & Thompson are forced to play a lot of minutes because of injuries. People know about Kevin Love's injury, but they forget about Anderson Varejao because it happened months ago. Consider that those were their starting PF & C at the beginning of the season. 

Love & Varejao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>James Jones(who's forced to play PF because of said injuries)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I will say this though, Mozgov was jamming it down with authority. he had 2 or 3 dunks that had me screaming OH BABY and spraying hot sauce all over my living room.

:vince3

warriors are a healthy team and every team they play gets injured. I hope it doesn't make people try to downplay this year's accomplishments too much.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



SPCDRI said:


> I will say this though, Mozgov was jamming it down with authority. he had 2 or 3 dunks that had me screaming OH BABY and spraying hot sauce all over my living room.
> 
> :vince3
> 
> warriors are a healthy team and every team they play gets injured. *I hope it doesn't make people try to downplay this year's accomplishments too much*.


It probably will, considering all 4 teams GS played have had their starting PG injured. Last night showed how much that can matter. Even with Kyrie injured, he played great D when matched up with Steph. He was only 1-5 with Kyrie blocking him twice.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

do you think it was poor coaching to ride a guy with tendinitis issues for 40+ minutes in that game? I don't really know how "freak" that accident was.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606934278736257024
Series over


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

welp.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Worst. Playoffs. Ever. :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

City of Cleveland is cursed


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Kyrie has the face of a 50 year old man, brothers

It's probably affecting the rest of his body

Retired by 2018 imo


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> If you're going to compare LeBron to any current wrestler, it would be Daniel Bryan. Just like experts agreed that both were the best in the world, they don't get the support from management to win titles like they should.
> 
> Just like WWE management rarely would get behind Bryan, you could make a case that LeBron has never had the better team around him in the finals.
> 
> ...


LMAOOOO LEBRON JAMES IS DANIEL BRYAN??? LMAOOOOO JOKE OF THE YEAR :lmao :lmao

LEBRON JAMES IS AN UNDERSIZED UNDERDOG...

OH WAIT, THAT'S STEPHEN FUCKING CURRY

If anything LeBron is like Triple H, he's good and always in the shadow of others, ala James being in Jordan's shadow and not good enough to be the best.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Worst. Playoffs. Ever. :mj2


That jordan pic is overused to the point that it's lost it's meaning


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



cactus_jack22 said:


> That jordan pic is overused to the point that it's lost it's meaning


Can't argue wit that. But it's one of the few everyone knows by heart :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> If you're going to compare LeBron to any current wrestler, it would be Daniel Bryan. Just like experts agreed that both were the best in the world, they don't get the support from management to win titles like they should.
> 
> Just like WWE management rarely would get behind Bryan, you could make a case that LeBron has never had the better team around him in the finals.


Bryan's year build to WM30 is very match like what Curry is going through at the moment. Curry went out during the first round, his coach was fired and had to battle through a collection of excellent teams in the West. He won the MVP for the year he was having and was able to make it to the main event as he fought just to get the chance at the championship. The only problem is that the established star is standing in his way, the guy who has been there time and time again who had a much easier path through the East. Curry is in the situation for the first time so LeBron would be more like an Orton or Batista.

Don't even need to bring in LeBron being picked first and Curry being overlooked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

*I agree with @EyeZac as a Lebron fan. Curry has the much more compelling story, and he's far more likeable.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Yeah, I'd say Lebron is most comparable to Cena. Love them or hate them, they're the most popular athlete in their respective profession. Curry is definitely more like Bryan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

This NBA/WWE comparison stuff is awful. 

ut with it pls.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> If you're going to compare LeBron to any current wrestler, it would be Daniel Bryan. Just like experts agreed that both were the best in the world, they don't get the support from management to win titles like they should.
> 
> Just like WWE management rarely would get behind Bryan, you could make a case that LeBron has never had the better team around him in the finals.


That's stretching it way too far. Lebron is similar to Cena. Extremely polarising best in the world character/player. I think you are a Cavs fans and is biased but come on...



Joel said:


> This NBA/WWE comparison stuff is awful.
> 
> ut with it pls.


It's a wrestling forum discussing basketball. Even if its awful this is the place it belongs. :shrug


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Kyrie's out for the rest of the series. I think we're done here. LeBron can't carry us to a title - 2007 proved that. It's a goddamn shame too. This was really looking like our year. Guess we'll have to wait next season when Love and Kyrie are back at 100%.

Warriors in 5.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Love ain't coming back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Is Kyrie Irving the most cursed basketball player in history? First he basically misses out on his college career and then he gets drafted to Cleveland and when they finally get better and make it to the NBA Finals he gets hurt again. It doesn't help him feel any better right now but he will come back next season with a chip on his shoulder for sure.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I think it is Cleveland is a cursed sports city more than Kyrie being the cursed one. They got Lebron back with 2 legit all-stars this time and both went out due to injuries in the playoffs. And they gave up a potential superstar in Wiggins for the gambit to win the title in a 2-4 season window. Who knows if Kyrie or Love can be the same next season? That means 2 out of 4 season of their window is gone. After next season the cap space is exploding which means all bets are off. Some other super team could be formed with the FAs in 2016 and make a Lebron/Tristan Thompson/Kyrie trio look weak. Love ain't staying past his current deal if he isn't getting paid and I don't see how they can pay Leborn/Kyrie/TT and Love once the cap moves up and every team has max money to throw at every player.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> That's stretching it way too far. Lebron is similar to Cena. Extremely polarising best in the world character/player. I think you are a Cavs fans and is biased but come on...
> 
> 
> It's a wrestling forum discussing basketball. Even if its awful this is the place it belongs. :shrug


It's a more apt comparison than you think. 



Pakmen said:


> LMAOOOO LEBRON JAMES IS DANIEL BRYAN??? LMAOOOOO JOKE OF THE YEAR :lmao :lmao
> 
> LEBRON JAMES IS AN UNDERSIZED UNDERDOG...
> 
> ...


Basketball is a team game, and size isn't how you determine underdog. Curry is NOT an underdog, he's on the best team in the NBA. There are 5 positions on the court, and Curry is average size for a PG. More importantly is the whole team. The Cavs are down 3 starters, including two all stars. Combine that with the fact that GS is the best & deepest team. That makes Curry the favorite & LeBron the heavy underdog here.

Curry's dad was in the NBA, and was raised being taught as such. So he's had NBA connections his whole life. While LeBron didn't even have a father, and his mother was a teen who didn't have her life together enough to have custody of him for a while. 

Let's not pretend that either player is an underdog or have been overlooked in the nba. They were both top 10 draft picks & among the RoY candidates in their respective years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joel said:


> This NBA/WWE comparison stuff is awful.
> 
> ut with it pls.


It's fine for the worst American sport to be fair.


So is the Irving injury like Pippen or Wade being out for the series? Is Irving that guy?


I saw the ratings for game 1. Up 21% from last year. Needs that California push obviously. lol no one gives a fuck about the Spurs. MAVS


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Bálor said:


> Love ain't coming back.


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...s-game-1-wants-return-win-cleveland-cavaliers



ESPN.com said:


> Asked specifically whether that meant he wanted to be back in Cleveland next season, Love said, "Yes. I want to win."
> 
> Love has never wavered from that stance in his lone season with the Cavaliers, but speculation has remained that he could leave as a free agent this summer if he opts out of the final season and $16.7 million remaining on his contract.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

On another note, I hope that one day this ideal that of giving one player all the glory if a team wins and all the blame if a team loses goes away forever. Wishful thinking though.

Also I will be very shocked if Kevin Love opts out. And it has nothing to do with the Cavs really. But from a financial standpoint, it would be more beneficial for him to become a free agent in 2016 as opposed to 2015.



MrMister said:


> It's fine for the worst American sport to be fair.
> 
> 
> So is the Irving injury like Pippen or Wade being out for the series? Is Irving that guy?
> ...


In the words of the immortal Skip Bayless, he is the Robin to LeBron's Batman.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> It's a more apt comparison than you think.


Eh I beg to differ. You claim Lebron lacks the support from management to win titles like they should, yet the Heat gave him shooters and changed their whole game plan to Lebron's strengths. This season's Cavs traded away Wiggins for Love, brought in JR smith because Lebron wanted JR and traded for a center to fix the team's deficiency. How is that management not supporting Lebron? Contrast that with Warriors firing Mark Jackson who Curry liked as a coach?

You claim Lebron never had a better team around him in the final yet his Heat were favourites to win in 3 of the 4 finals they played in. Only the Spurs of last year was perceived as the better team going into the final. ut




> Basketball is a team game, and size isn't how you determine underdog. Curry is NOT an underdog, he's on the best team in the NBA. There are 5 positions on the court, and Curry is average size for a PG. More importantly is the whole team. The Cavs are down 3 starters, including two all stars. Combine that with the fact that GS is the best & deepest team. That makes Curry the favorite & LeBron the heavy underdog here.
> 
> Curry's dad was in the NBA, and was raised being taught as such. So he's had NBA connections his whole life. While LeBron didn't even have a father, and his mother was a teen who didn't have her life together enough to have custody of him for a while.
> 
> Let's not pretend that either player is an underdog or have been overlooked in the nba. They were both top 10 draft picks & among the RoY candidates in their respective years.


You are clearly confusing the team as an underdog compared to Lebron being perceived as an underdog throughout his career. That's like believing Cena is the underdog in all his feuds even though he can no sell his way to victories.

Don't even know why you want to throw his family background into this discussion unless you are trying to gain sympathy points. Why is Curry having a more privileged upbringing a knock on his underdog status in the game of basketball? 

Curry was overlooked many times due to his size. That's why he choose to go to Davidson because he felt disrespected. Minnesota took two point guards before Curry in the draft. There is a huge difference between being a top 10 pick and a consensus number one pick with regards to how you are being perceived.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Blatt should start Smith, Shumpert, LeBron, Thompson, Mozgov. That would be the best defensive starting lineup and on offense it wouldn't matter because obviously LeBron handles the ball most of the time anyway.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> It's a more apt comparison than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your entire comparison is a joke. I'm done discussing this, if you think Curry is the Goliath in this series, you are.. idk just build your cardboard box for the future already or see an eye doctor.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Fuck my life and fuck my job, I won't watch today's game.









I'll stay away from this thread tomorrow and catch the replay later that night. Let's go Dubs!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> On another note, I hope that one day this ideal that of giving one player all the glory if a team wins and all the blame if a team loses goes away forever. Wishful thinking though.
> 
> Also I will be very shocked if Kevin Love opts out. And it has nothing to do with the Cavs really. But from a financial standpoint, it would be more beneficial for him to become a free agent in 2016 as opposed to 2015.


Will never happen. Like Jordan and the Bulls, Kobe and the Lakers, etc...the superstar always gets more than his share of the credit or the blame for how his team fares. Although, this is in spite of the fact it is never more obvious in basketball that one player can't win by himself. 

With Love being hurt this year, it would make more sense for him to wait until next year and see how he fares. There will obviously be more money with the cap increasing, plus he will have another chance to see if he can be the man.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Rec league ball in full force tonight. Too much chucking, not enough flow.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Fuck Golden State.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

If Cleveland blows this... :deandre


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Change the hack rule ASAP.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LolBron

He ain't legend.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Fucking christ.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Iguodala getting away with murder out there. Good god.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs are getting straight fucked over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

MVP! MVP! What a joke.

LeBadass.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs won after all. :wow

Hopefully this isn't fool's gold like last year and we get a nice, long competitive series. This first 2 games have been fantastic despite the Cavs' injuries.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LolNBA 

Silver carrying the tradition :silver :stern


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lolwarriors. Lol at the suggestion that they're an all time great team.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Even though the Cavs won, Skip probably creamed himself at all those Lebron blunders goodness. Delly with that clutchness.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Man you know if Lebron played like Steph did he'd never hear the end of it. Let's see if we'll hear it from those clowns tomorrow.

And Cavs gotta be pumped. Have to think they have to take both at home, though. GS shot like shit and is beatable on the road. Don't think they take another one at Oracle, though.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HiddenFlaw said:


> cavs going to get swept:bigal


i guess not :dwight


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Steph played like absolute garbage and the Warriors were still right in it. I think this series is still over.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

We have ourselves a series! :lebron8


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Cavs :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DDMac said:


> Steph played like absolute garbage and the Warriors were still right in it. I think this series is still over.


Warriors were only still in it at the end because the refs were trying to give them the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Curry was absolute garbage tonight. Weird. Maybe this series isn't over just yet.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors should win this series. LeBron is literally playing with all role players. Steph has to step it up though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



NateC said:


> Warriors should win this series. LeBron is literally playing with all role players. Steph has to step it up though.


Pretty much. If he just played kinda bad, they win by 6 or 9, but he played like *absolute* garbage.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DDMac said:


> Pretty much. If he just played kinda bad, they win by 6 or 9, but he played like *absolute* garbage.


Yeah if more of his jumpers were falling I think the Warriors would've took it by at least 10 or 12. Klay kept them in it, but he lost his rhythm late in the game.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Curry was absolute garbage out there tonight. League MVP shutdown by Dellavedova in half court setting? If it was Lebron playing like Curry tonight he would have been crucified by the media. Curry chucked his way to JR Smith level of garbage tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*








Only Warrior who came to play offensively was :klay

:chefcurry burned the meatloaf. 

At least I will get to go to Game 5 now! :mark: :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> Curry was absolute garbage out there tonight. League MVP shutdown by Dellavedova in half court setting? If it was Lebron playing like Curry tonight he would have been crucified by the media. Curry chucked his way to JR Smith level of garbage tonight.


True. But I'm glad he kept shooting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DDMac said:


> Steph played like absolute garbage and the Warriors were still right in it. I think this series is still over.


Lebron is playing with a bunch of scrubs. Warriors should be fucking concerned that both games at home went to OT and the series is 1-1 atm. Aside from Delly being the fucking man, Thompson is good but the rest of the Cavs are pretty awful. Warriors should be strolling it in, especially with Kyrie out for the series. 



DesolationRow said:


> At least I will get to go to Game 5 now! :mark: :side:


You want to be there to see the Cavs win the series? :evil


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Good for you Cleveland. Gritty W. Nothing more impressive than imposing your style of play on road. Won't surprise me to see GS do same at Q


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Rush said:


> Lebron is playing with a bunch of scrubs. Warriors should be fucking concerned that both games at home went to OT and the series is 1-1 atm. Aside from Delly being the fucking man, Thompson is good but the rest of the Cavs are pretty awful. Warriors should be strolling it in, especially with Kyrie out for the series.


I agree. I'd be concerned if I'm the Warriors. But I'm not. It took a godlike performance from LeBron and the antithesis from Steph for them to win this game. That's why I think it's over.

But LeBron though. WTF? If LBJ keeps this pace up, no tellin'.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> Lolwarriors. Lol at the suggestion that they're an all time great team.


I think they meant all time great lightskin team

Golden State loses this series, can someone cue up a "The bridge is over" meme?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I picked the Warriors to win the series, and I still stand with my prediction. Series is far from over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Welcome to the NBA where you get a personal foul for doing anything!

- Vic


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> I picked the Warriors to win the series, and I still stand with my prediction. Series is far from over.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I picked both to lose, and as far as im concerned, there's still a chance


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Vic Capri said:


> Welcome to the NBA where you get a personal foul for doing anything!
> 
> - Vic


Cause LBJ never gets calls in his favor. It's about time he feels the wrath of the refs, after his whole LeFlop tenure in Miami.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

11-35....Lebron should stop shooting 35+ times if he only makes 1/3 of his shots.

If he passed maybe 5 more times they would be up double digits. Instead he puts up brick after brick.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

If Lebron keeps this up and the Cavs pull it off , this will go down as one of the greatest performances in NBA Finals history.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Vic Capri said:


> Welcome to the NBA where you get a personal foul for doing anything!
> 
> - Vic


Except some of those terrible missed calls late in the game to keep the Warriors alive. 



WesternFilmGuy said:


> 11-35....Lebron should stop shooting 35+ times if he only makes 1/3 of his shots.
> 
> If he passed maybe 5 more times they would be up double digits. Instead he puts up brick after brick.


What you don't understand is that this is what LeBron has to do with this team to win. Nobody else, without Kyrie & Love, can create their own offense other than him. He has to shoot a lot because they have to make up for the shots that those guys were getting.

The Cavs are injured so much that they only have 8 players who are even available to play. The entire bench, atm, consists of James Jones, Mike Miller, & JR Smith. They mentioned on ESPN last night that they had to leave Kyrie Irving on the active roster because they have nobody else to fill it out.

Considering how depleted the Cavs are here, it's amazing that they are leaving GS 1-1. It could easily be 2-0 Cavs really too. They are two missed tip shots away from winning both games in regulation.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Don't get why people are saying if Curry played well they would've won by 10 or more or that the series is still over. Cavs could easily be up 2-0. They shot 32% yesterday and still won, what if they shot as good as the Warriors did? 

I'm surprised they're playing so well, thought they had no shot against the Bulls and I'm sure many others did too. They ended up beating the Bulls without Love and Kyrie. It wouldn't shock me if they beat the Warriors.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Might Guy said:


> Don't get why people are saying if Curry played well they would've won by 10 or more or that the series is still over. Cavs could easily be up 2-0. They shot 32% yesterday and still won, what if they shot as good as the Warriors did?
> 
> I'm surprised they're playing so well, thought they had no shot against the Bulls and I'm sure many others did too. They ended up beating the Bulls without Love and Kyrie. It wouldn't shock me if they beat the Warriors.



Goes both ways. Warriors could easily be up 2-0 as well despite the fact that I don't think they've outplayed the Cavs in either game thus far


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

This series has been fucking amazing so far. Bonus basketball in each. Can't ask for much more as an impartial observer. Lebron is playing out of this world right now. He's going to need to continue that if Cleveland has any chance at all. This series could just as easily have been 2-0 for either of the teams too. Crazy. 

Going back to Cleveland tied 1-1 is obviously a huge win for Cleveland.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i don't understand the lebron praise. sure he stuffed the stat sheet but he also lacked efficiency and was awful in the most important quarter of the game last night when he missed about ten straight opportunities to put it away.

we've seen far more spectacular performances from him in the past. by lebron standards, this one wasn't anything special despite the triple double imo.

warriors had an abnormally poor shooting night. speights missing a dunk was the story of their performance. beyond me why steph didn't just decide to attack the rim instead of insisting on chucking 3's when he knew it wasn't happening. all around sloppy play by the dubs especially towards the end. i'm surprised it even went to overtime. this goes down as an all time choke job if the cavs end up winning. still leaning towards warriors in 5 though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> Goes both ways. Warriors could easily be up 2-0 as well despite the fact that I don't think they've outplayed the Cavs in either game thus far
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The fact that everyone is picking the Warriors to win easily makes it more of an issue that the Cavs could easily be up 2-0.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lel. Last nights game was complete garbage. Klay Thompson was the only competent player. Everybody else ( on both sides ) was just throwing up bullshit until something falls through. LeBrick continues to be inefficient from the outside. 31% of greatness. He's certainly channeling them all-timers. #HeNotLegend 



RustyPro said:


> Cause LBJ never gets calls in his favor. It's about time he feels the wrath of the refs, after his whole LeFlop tenure in Miami.


He went to the line 18 times and they kissed his boo-boo on his nose. What more do his fans want?!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Lel. Last nights game was complete garbage. Klay Thompson was the only competent player. Everybody else ( on both sides ) was just throwing up bullshit until something falls through. LeBrick continues to be inefficient from the outside. 31% of greatness. He's certainly channeling them all-timers. #HeNotLegend
> 
> 
> 
> He went to the line 18 times and they kissed his boo-boo on his nose. What more do his fans want?!


Oh look, we've time traveled to a post from 2010! Great to see technology is advancing. Keep being awful Cash ut

And Mozgov played great as well.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

pp in fairness:

.399/.107/.800 against the bulls
.438/.250/.727 against the hawks
.397/.357/.714 so far in these finals

+ cold in the majority of the cavs' close out situations.

why does this get compared to jordan?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So shootings the only thing that we should be looking at? He's averaged 29/10/8 this postseason without Love for basically all of it and Irving for what's going to be a decent amount of games. When your second best scoring option is motherfucking JR Smith you're gonna have to take more of the load. Is this his best postseason? No. But his help is basically down to bench players and Knicks rejects, so of course the Cavs are gonna try to ride him to 3 more wins. They damn near pulled it off game one (arguably should've) and did in game 2.

Yes he's probably put up more shots than even he's probably wanted to, but part of that was the Cavs gameplan to iso him in the post and let him go to work (which he was more effective in g1) and he still got double digit assists in g2. It's not like anyone was shooting the lights out for the Cavs either (Mozgov was the only one I think over 50% and most of his looks were due to action with Lebron).

Getting a hard dick for him having a poor shooting game (g1 he was about 50%) is quite lolworthy when you ignore context, which is what is happening ITT.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i never denied his greatness in these playoffs or any other. i'm just mindboggled by the comparisons to jordan when he often comes up small in 4th quarters and can't seem to close a game to save his life :draper2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> i never denied his greatness in these playoffs or any other. i'm just mindboggled by the comparisons to jordan when he often comes up small in 4th quarters and can't seem to close a game to save his life :draper2


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/5/11/8584749/lebron-james-michael-jordan-game-winning-shots

Yeah he missed two in b2b games (although he could've easily been given a foul called yesterday had the refs stopped letting Iggy get away with murder) but that claims a load of shit. ut


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

didn't he travel before iggy even fouled him?

ut if you're like the majority of today's insufferable media pundits that think he's better than jordan after losing 3 finals and collapsing against the mavs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

That was in OT. I was talking about the drive at the end of the 4th where Iggy and two other guys were basically all over him.

And I made no such claim. You were the one trying to make this into a "Lebron isn't clutch" garbage. Although he is certainly the most complete player since Jordan retired. Heaven forbid someone gets mentioned in the same breath as Jordan. I know that's a huge faux pas.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Furthermore, lulz at using his finals record with again ignoring context. That 07 Cavs team had no business making the finals. The Mavs series he did play probably his worst Finals ever, but the last Spurs series he played fine, but the Heat didn't have the depth (and Wade's age started showing) to match them. Using team stats when, aside from about 3 seasons with the Heat (2014 they were clearly beginning to lose it) his supporting cast has been either weak (first run with Cavs) or hurt (the last two seasons) is being dishonest. 

Keep looking to nitpick any way you want though, these takes are coming out of the Skip Bayless playbook so you know they're pretty shitty.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:ti

first of all your article, as good as it may seem, doesn't even tell the whole story. it ignores several major factors such as:

- lebron is 2-3 inches taller and 50 pounds heavier than jordan. when you possess karl malone size, probability suggests you're more likely to score. despite that, he's still not as efficient as MJ was.

- lebron is playing in a softer, more whistle-friendly era that forbids hand checking and camping out in the paint.

- lebron's quality of competition is far inferior to jordan's.

- lebron's ability to hit timely free throws is significantly weaker than jordan's.

outside of game 5 against the pistons and game 6 against the celtics, how many times did lebron truly display killer instinct in the 4th quarter, or any portion of a playoff game compared to jordan? i guarantee you that if you increase your sample to the last 5-10 minutes of a 4th quarter, jordan's stats will look much more impressive.

lebron is one of the all time greats, and i'll never deny that. i'm just done with the jordan comparisons. this has nothing to do with skip. jordan personified greatness and perfection on the biggest stage. he was unblemished in the finals and never allowed his opponents to take him to 7 games. he experienced unparalleled success in the most competitive era of all time. as soon as lebron collapsed against the mavs, the ship sailed. yes, it's a team sport, but out of any sport, basketball happens to be the one that's most frequently dictated by the greatest talent. you can't be the best player in the world and allow yourself to be defeated by a record margin of points, then disappear in a series that you're heavily expected to not only win but also dominate. in case you weren't aware, greatness is measured by defensive prowess as well. lebron is nowhere near the defender that jordan was.

does he have a chance to go down as one of the top 3 players ever? certainly, but jordan's status as GOAT isn't changing. the bevy of pundits and ignorant fans that praise him to no end are going to have to realize this at some point or another. it's beyond me why you're even sweeping lebron's lack of efficiency under the rug when he's basically a career .500 from the field. when you're nearly shooting 10% below your normal average, that's called under-performing. deal with it ut


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Way I see it: Lebron and Larry Bird (don't have the age/context for Oscar/Wilt) are the two most talented basketball players I think I've seen. 

However, I think greatness in Basketball can be summed up by playoff success, individual accomplishment and productive longevity in that order. With Lebron/Jordan arguing stats and such, we can argue the soft as a tissue/no 3 in the key/for most of Jordan's day quite physical league with handchecking argument vs better athletes/ use of zones argument all day.
What we do know is that when it comes to playoff success, once Jordan broke through after two all time runs in Bird's Celtics dissapated entirely and Magic's Lakers sharply declined and then Jordan conquered the Bad Boys, Jordan's Bulls pulled 2 threepeats and Jordan in his finals career went 6-0 with his only playoff blunder being getting beat by that very, very talented Oneal&Hardaway featuring Grant's mid 90s Magic team when Jordan was still in the swing of his comeback. You could argue the 98 Jazz got screwed by officiating in game 6, but in a Finals game 7, my money is on Jordan and factually Jordan won in 6 anyway. You look at who Jordan ruled over: many HOFmers and quite solid players who either never got a ring or only got one or two in the twilight of their careers post Jordan largely because of Jordan. 

We look at Bron's record: 6 finals: 1 quite solid, dominant win, another win where Lebron played well, but won in pretty funky circumstances with James missing that three and then the ball bouncing to Bosh who kicks out to Ray Allen who makes the three to bail Lebron out. Then we have the impressive accomplishment of young James even getting that 07 Cavs team to the finals with freaking Larry Hughes as his second option and understandably getting swept by Spurs. Lebron played well with his star teamates not holding their end of the bargin Wade occasinally withstanding and ran into an overall team buzzsaw putting up a passing clinic last year, so that is understandable. However, that *Mavs loss to that team with no excuse and being in prime was ass ugly and a real abomination, especially with how Lebron froze up in fourth quarters. That right there I think sinks Lebron from the Jordan standard unless he pulls off some unfathomable run like 7 straight or something. *


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Just to make a separate point or two as well: I mentioned in my criteria longevity: I know I said we could argue stats all day, and I'm not going to discredit Lebron's durability seeing how many minutes he has been able to shoulder and keep coming with that all that size and the cramp issues, but Jordan at age 40 had a 40 point game. Not sure, but I highly doubt anyone has done that and that is pretty incredible. I don't even think in today's era too many will have a shot at that though with how lethal Durant is at shooting the ball and his ability to get in space to avoid contact, I give him a crack at it. Bron's already 30 and is already at least a step if not two below what he was when he had that crazy dominant and efficient year two years ago. Even with medical advances and such, I can't see Lebron making it to 40 with the punishment he has taken/keeps taking/his little injury flares. Hell, not that many historically have continued on at forty, though as medical advances increase, that should go up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> :ti
> 
> first of all your article, as good as it may seem, doesn't even tell the whole story. it ignores several major factors such as:
> 
> ...


Perfect post :applause


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

lebron as a top 3 all time? that's just as insulting as comparing him to Jordan. why do people act like Magic/Kareem/Russell/Wilt(whoever you have in your top 3) didn't have significantly better careers than Lebron? "he's not even done his career yet" no he's not, but he played pretty much the same amount of seasons they did and his accolades aren't even close to comparable, he'll need a lot more years to get to where they finished at in about 10-13 seasons. Same reason Kobe was never going to crack the top 5 or get close, he needed more years to get the same amount of accomplishments.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I rather compare LeBron to Magic anyways....

Are people gonna soon compare Anthony Davis to Jordan? Towns? A Point guard that comes to the league and takes the NBA by storm?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i want Davis to become the new GOAT so badly. Fuck Jordan. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Are people gonna soon compare Anthony Davis to Jordan? Towns? A Point guard that comes to the league and takes the NBA by storm?


It's brainwashing. Until the end of time...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> I rather compare LeBron to Magic anyways....
> 
> Are people gonna soon compare Anthony Davis to Jordan? Towns? A Point guard that comes to the league and takes the NBA by storm?


Well there is a long line of the media/hype people trying to find the heir apparent to Jordan in quick succession since the 90s. Grant Hill after busting out his first stud year (alebeit he really would've been something without the injuries), by far the biggest hoopla was Jerry Stackhouse with the scoring, above the rim style for North Carolina (in his case people were screaming Jordan 2.0 before he even played an NBA game. Didn't pan anywhere near that way but Stack still had a long career and spent what seemed like an eternity as a role player), to a lesser degree Vince Carter (who btw has undergone one of the biggest game metamorphosis that I have seen. I don't think I've ever seen a guy completely flip his strengths and weaknesses, but I'll be damned VC has with age) that scrub Harold Miner in the 90s :maury. That is just some I remember I am sure there are more.

Obviously, once Kobe completely eclipsed Tmac for the race for that hype, that is where the most famed comparisons lied until Lebron.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Obviously, once Kobe completely eclipsed Tmac for the race for that hype, that is where the most famed comparisons lied until Lebron.


I'm a little too young ( 22 ) to remember the hype machine for Grant Hill and Jerry Stackhouse in their prime, but 2006 Kobe machine was out of this world. 

Unfortunate for TMAC :mj2. All of them injuries screws him over big time as he had to bounce from team to team. It looked like he was trying to resurrect his career when he joined the Hawks until he went down with that ankle injury against the Celtics. Then Popovich messed up on a grand scale by not having Duncan in the game in that game 6 against the Heat so TMAC could at least said he managed to be apart of a championship. That man was cursed...


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors are fucked. This isn't even his final form.










http://streamable.com/yyvg


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

That picture is Epic!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Was reading that if the Warriors had simply successfully shot from beyond the arc at their _average_ ratio rather than the utterly abominable, and, excellent Cleveland defense or no, likely quite aberrational 8/35 as they did in Game 2, that the Warriors would have won 117-95. :lol Obviously one can crunch numbers in ways that oversimplify matters which in sports tend to be too profoundly complex due to the vast array of variances which dictate so much within the matrix of sports... Nevertheless it is at least a somewhat encouraging point as the series moves forward. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

And if cavs simply had love and kyrie and varajao then...

And if the cavs didn't shoot 32%...

Hypothetical are stupid. You guys didn't shoot that well because of poor ball movement and excellent defense by the cavs. I highly doubt it goes their way in 4 games so warriors should be fine.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DesolationRow said:


> Was reading that if the Warriors had simply successfully shot from beyond the arc at their _average_ ratio rather than the utterly abominable, and, excellent Cleveland defense or no, likely quite aberrational 8/35 as they did in Game 2, that the Warriors would have won 117-95. :lol Obviously one can crunch numbers in ways that oversimplify matters which in sports tend to be too profoundly complex due to the vast array of variances which dictate so much within the matrix of sports... Nevertheless it is at least a somewhat encouraging point as the series moves forward. :side:


That number change isn't fair at all. While GS won't shoot that bad every time, though they will shoot lower than their average against good defense. Their averages take into account all the bad teams as well. The Cavs defense overall for this post season are shooting 28% from three. 

One reason GS is going to shoot a lower percentage from 3 than usual is because of what the Cavs do. GS is great at getting open 3s off offensive rebounds, but the Cavs are a better rebounding team. Plus they are hustling to keep players from getting many open shots. Guarded shots will always end up being lower percentage than open shots.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

My man Delly needs his jersey retired and hanging in the rafters at the Vegas and Orlando Summer League arenas.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

GS were just looking for someone to create something ( chucking; heatchecking ) instead of running the offense through ball movement. It's simple, not complexed. 16+/-19 basically summed it up. GS were getting locked up by the Cavs defense all night ( particularly with Dellavedova & Shumpert's bothersome activity on the perimeter ). It was an all-around ugly game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Well yes I myself pointed out how flawed it is to assume standard "average" hypotheticals. Especially in the obvious small sample size-rules environment of a short playoff series. The only reason it's at all pertinent is due to the extremeness of the Warriors' terrible outing in the realm of shooting. Much of that can certainly be ascribed to Cleveland's stellar defensive play but the Dubs also missed a rather absurd number of open look three-pointers, too. It's not so much an argument that the Warriors should be shooting at their average rate from distance (that would truly be a ridiculous argument), just that if they somehow had, the game would have been a blowout. And the point that the Warriors failed to move the ball much, especially after the first quarter, is positively accurate. It's just that on top of being defended quite well--have to give the Cavs all the credit in the world there--and failing to execute their standard offensive game plan through spreading the court via ball movement, they also utterly stunk at shooting, too, especially Curry. Lots of bad decisions, too, when they _did_ move the ball at times (Curry had an open late to the basket and elected to kick it out for a comparatively well-contested three-pointer being but one case).


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



DesolationRow said:


> Well yes I myself pointed out how flawed it is to assume standard "average" hypotheticals. Especially in the obvious small sample size-rules environment of a short playoff series. The only reason it's at all pertinent is due to the extremeness of the Warriors' terrible outing in the realm of shooting. Much of that can certainly be ascribed to Cleveland's stellar defensive play but the Dubs also missed a rather absurd number of open look three-pointers, too. It's not so much an argument that the Warriors should be shooting at their average rate from distance (that would truly be a ridiculous argument), just that if they somehow had, the game would have been a blowout. And the point that the Warriors failed to move the ball much, especially after the first quarter, is positively accurate. It's just that on top of being defended quite well--have to give the Cavs all the credit in the world there--and failing to execute their standard offensive game plan through spreading the court via ball movement, they also utterly stunk at shooting, too, especially Curry. Lots of bad decisions, too, when they _did_ move the ball at times (Curry had an open late to the basket and elected to kick it out for a comparatively well-contested three-pointer being but one case).


You have to remember that the Cavs shot well below their average as well. They only shot 32% overall in game 2. Do it the opposite way & give the Cavs their average, & it would have been a blowout the other way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

They were both two highly competitive games.

If the Cavs shot like they normally do they would've won in a blowout.
If the Warriors shot like they normally do they would've won in a blowout.
If Curry even had an average game in game 2, the Warriors probably would've won.
If the Cavs were healthy, chances are they're probably up 2-0.

We could go back and forth on this all day long. Fact of the matter is, neither team has put together a particularly strong performance offensively yet, and neither team has significantly outplayed the other in either game. One play could've made the difference in both games for either team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So back to back OT games? Should've watched. I know I make fun of basketball, but close games are great. If I tune into game 3 though I'll jinx it, so I'll not watch in respect of the real fans


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

he shot like 30% but keep sucking him off lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

This Cleveland defense has been something else.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Starting to think this Cavs team can really pull this off.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I REALLY underestimated the Cavs. Didn't think they would have such a strong showing especially without Irving. My low opinion of JR Smith remains the same though. Dumbest player in the association.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I REALLY underestimated the Cavs. Didn't think they would have such a strong showing especially without Irving. My low opinion of JR Smith remains the same though. Dumbest player in the association.


Same here. Didn't think they had much of an chance. And I really overestimated Golden State. But the series is still young. 

Imagine the type of career :JR could've had if he wasn't such an knucklehead...

Tristan Thompson :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Steve Kerr needs to burn a king's child to death during halftime to get that NBA Championship to the Bay Area imo.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Same here. Didn't think they had much of an chance. And I really overestimated Golden State. But the series is still young.
> 
> Imagine the type of career :JR could've had if he wasn't such an knucklehead...
> 
> Tristan Thompson :mark:


It's definitely going the distance. Cavs are doing a good job of slowing the pace and getting back on defense to keep the fast break points in check.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Curry with only 3 points. If this was Lebron Skip Bayless would be burying him all night.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

When Dellavedova has more points than Curry and Thompson combined you know Warriors are losing :no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Wow! Not that this is over but I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Man the Warriors are playing like a bunch of scrubs fpalm

This game is so hard to watch since I hate Lebron and co so much :cry


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Wow! Not that this is over but I can't believe this is happening.


Cavs beating the west coast version of the Hawks? Yep...never saw that one coming


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs beating the west coast version of the Hawks? Yep...never saw that one coming


Hawks have the MVP on their team?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Woah don't write them out yet only down 9 now


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Hawks have the MVP on their team?


nope *shrugs*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Dragonballfan said:


> Woah don't write them out yet only down 9 now


Now only 6. :wow


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> nope *shrugs*


Guess there is the difference and why it's surprising but I spoke to soon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Guess there is the difference and why it's surprising but I spoke to soon.


Being a MVP doesn't save anyone from a whooping


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Where the fuck was the foul on that play :argh:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LolDavidLee becoming the Warriors savior and Dellavedova completely outplaying Steph. What is happening.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

DAVID LEE IS THE SAVIOR! :mark:

LOL everything and everyone else not named Andre Iguodala, though! :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Stupid timeout by the Golden State, they'll need to advance the ball.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

What is the call here?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

In a game where Cleveland is missing all star players the Warriors finally remembered they had one on the bench. They need to give David Lee more minutes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

CAVS 2-1 :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



> *Skip Bayless​* Still don't understand how the call was reversed on Delly turnover. Klay was touching ball while his foot out of bounds, but no control.


Has Skip forgotten how the rules work of something?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Stall_19 said:


> Has Skip forgotten how the rules work of something?


He probably never knew them in the first place.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I would be worried as a Cavs fans. I swear, Lebron is like 10-50 in the 2nd half this series. If Steph starts out hot on Thursday I don't know if Lebron can keep up with fatigue and what not.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The Cavs are neutralizing the Warriors' offense by blitzing Curry and Thompson (especially :curry) on all pick and roll action. They are even drawing their big out to the top of the key, to great effect. They are giving Green, Barnes, Bogut and really almost everybody open looks. They're cool with the Warriors going to Bogut down low. They are annihilating the Warriors' offensive rhythm by breaking up the Warriors' entire stratagem... And then David Lee showed up and distributed and revived the Warriors' offense through pick and roll action. :mj2

And :chefcurry finally got his shot back.

But it was too little, too late. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Stall_19 said:


> Has Skip forgotten how the rules work of something?


Nah, Skip just mad Lebron's team won. Flip the script and he'd be talking about a great call the refs made.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

punked by an australian role player.

next game decides the series.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Wow, I can't believe the Cavs are up 2-1. Dellavedova is turning into this year's Kawhi Leonard. I didn't think that this would happen. This would be one for the ages if LeBron can get this title with the group he has.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Oh boy, the Warriors are a mess right now but this series isn't over yet. I thought it was a foul in those final moments when LeBron basically dove towards Curry causing Curry to lose balance then Delly dives for the ball. What the hell was that? That was a soccer move or something. If Curry shot that wide open three that Shumpert basically passed to him, this might've gone to OT. But hey, gotta give credit to the Cavs. They're relentless on the boards and made the hustle plays. If the Warriors can somehow limit LeBron to 20-25 points, I think they'll win. LeBron had to score about 40 in all three games just to keep it close. I'd contemplate starting Iguodala in the next game and maybe Ezeli as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Anthony Davis avg 32, Harden avg'd about 29-30 ppg and now LeBron averaging 40 on Golden State?...smh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Bálor said:


>


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I can't see Cavs losing 3 games in a row so Golden State has to win game 4 to keep this thing alive. If Cavs win game 4 and go up 3-1 it's done and they should start construction on LeBron's statue. I can't believe what has happened in this series, really exciting to watch and cannot wait for game 4.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Delly, what a legend. If the Warriors had anyone who gave as much effort as he does they'd be up 3-0.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I think that if GS goes down 3 to 1 they will still win, remember this is a cavs team that lost not one BUT TWO of their top three, now only have Leborn, the cavs ARE GOOD but not that good, and I think GS will beat them and catch up to them. So I actually would bet 100 dollars on Golden State even if they lose game 4 I would bet on them winning the next three, they are the better team. I belive they will win game 4 with ease, game 5 and maybe 6 if not 7 for sure.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I need to find my old Summer League Delly posts none of my friends believe I knew him before this playoffs. What a thrilling series Man. Nice to watch a FinAls game minus the agony oF having a team involved. Sort of...it's still surreal seeing James doing it with them but....meh..life goes on.
Wade and Riley must be so proud seeing their baby boy all groweds up.

I went out and wAs in or around the car mostly..so had ESPN radio on...Tirico Killed it with his "DELLY TO JAMES" alley oop call late.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Warriors need to utilize Lee and Barbosa sooner next game. They helped stop the bleeding while Curry finally got his shit together.

It not over till its over though. Warriors is 6 :kobe13

Delly will be back to being a nobody in no time BTW. Lin 2.0


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Not really, Delly's game isn't based around fluking a few good offensive performances. He's not going to get as much attention as this throughout his career but he'll always be a scrappy, tough player who gives 100% every second of the game. Anyone good enough to get a run as a guard in the NBA can fluke a few baskets, you don't suddenly lose the ability to defend.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i dont know breh, norris cole a few years ago seemed a lot like delly is right now. things changed pretty rapidly for him after there was more scouting available on him to learn how to pick apart his defensive approach. it happens. we'll see if delly can keep it up, but random outbursts like this typically don't last forever, just look at linsanity(yes i know that was an offensive explosion rather than a defensive explosion, but again it all comes down to scouting and if what the player is doing is beatable).


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

If the Cavs win game 4 , the series is over.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lol Lin 2.0 The guy was averaging like 8 TOs a game during that run. Delly has been shutting down league MVPs. Dont forget what he did to Rose. Wait until that three ball starts dropping in game four. Wake me up when a no body 6'3 guard grabs the game winning rebound and hits thegE winning FT to win a Finals game. Some of yall think because a guy doesn't avg 30 PPg his entire career that his impacts should be expunged. This is the Finals, nota stretch of games in January.

Norris Cole is still a scrappy defender and I don't recall him shutting down any league MVPs and he wasn't getting the kind of rub Delly is right now. He had a few moments where his scrappiness was acknowledged but he wasn't anything close to the defensive performance in game 2.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

2 down, 2 more to go...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I think that if GS goes down 3 to 1 they will still win, remember this is a cavs team that lost not one BUT TWO of their top three, now only have Leborn, the cavs ARE GOOD but not that good, and I think GS will beat them and catch up to them. So I actually would bet 100 dollars on Golden State even if they lose game 4 I would bet on them winning the next three, they are the better team. I belive they will win game 4 with ease, game 5 and maybe 6 if not 7 for sure.


Losing 2 of their top 3 players and winning the series currently 2-1. I'm not sure what your point is. They are good enough to beat GS as evident.

The Warriors will need to be a lot better if they want to win the series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Gonna be curious to see which team gives Dellavedova an awful contract this offseason

Banking on the Knicks throwing the max :drose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

if lebron can win it all with this supporting cast, mj's spot is in danger. i mean holy fuck, look at what he has to work with. if he can win with that team, put him on the current c's, they'd win it all too. actually no they wouldn't.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

and hats off to delladova. countless key baskets/hustle plays. smallest/weakest guy out there, with the most heart.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



shutupchico said:


> if lebron can win it all with this supporting cast, mj's spot is in danger..



:Jordan


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> Banking on the Knicks throwing the max :drose
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They are notorious for throwing money away on people who look like they might be All-Stars :toomanykobes



shutupchico said:


> if lebron can win it all with this supporting cast, mj's spot is in danger. i mean holy fuck, look at what he has to work with. if he can win with that team, put him on the current c's, they'd win it all too. actually no they wouldn't.


Goes both ways too, you think LeBron in MJs spot would come back and beat Utah in 98? :hmm:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Now people pretending that the Cavs role players haven't been pulling their weight throughout these playoffs?! Lol alright.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

comparing delly to lin or cole is just wrong. delly's got almost no offensive game. literally the only reason he has a spot in this league is cuz of his defense. hes been on the radar a while now.

http://www.slamonline.com/nba/qa-bradley-beal/#HWfrlJPQW0s5jUFT.97



> SLAM: You also draw the other team’s best defender most nights. Who’s the best one-on-one defender out there?
> 
> BB: [Thinking] [Matthew] Dellavedova from Cleveland is a great defender. He’s a pest, he annoys you. I give credit where it’s due, man, ’cause he’s definitely one of the toughest that I’ve been against. [Iman] Shumpert from New York, he’s a great defender as well. And of course Tony Allen.


he'll get 3 years 12 mil and the cavs will retain him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Why is there such resistance to put Lebron among the greatest ever (top 5ish)? Lebron is as a great as Magic Johnson. Lebron might actually be better. 

I'm in the Lebron is a top 5 player of all time camp. Even if his team loses this NBA Finals. We've certainly never seen anyone this athletic and this big play this game (Magic and Hakeem are close TO BE FAIR).


The fact :skip doesn't give Lebron top 5 status confirms he's a top 5.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Joel Anthony said:


> Lol Lin 2.0 The guy was averaging like 8 TOs a game during that run. Delly has been shutting down league MVPs. Dont forget what he did to Rose. Wait until that three ball starts dropping in game four. Wake me up when a no body 6'3 guard grabs the game winning rebound and hits thegE winning FT to win a Finals game. Some of yall think because a guy doesn't avg 30 PPg his entire career that his impacts should be expunged. This is the Finals, nota stretch of games in January.
> 
> Norris Cole is still a scrappy defender and I don't recall him shutting down any league MVPs and he wasn't getting the kind of rub Delly is right now. He had a few moments where his scrappiness was acknowledged but he wasn't anything close to the defensive performance in game 2.


I wouldn't say he shit Rose down at all. Hell, that Bulls team shut themselves down.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*






:lol his face tho


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Green is shit in this finals....



> Game 3 scored a 13.7 overnight rating, highest ever for a Game 3 on ABC


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



MrMister said:


> Why is there such resistance to put Lebron among the greatest ever (top 5ish)? Lebron is as a great as Magic Johnson. Lebron might actually be better.
> 
> I'm in the Lebron is a top 5 player of all time camp. Even if his team loses this NBA Finals. We've certainly never seen anyone this athletic and this big play this game (Magic and Hakeem are close TO BE FAIR).
> 
> ...


do you know anything about the other players considered top 5? 

this is like putting aaron rodgers in the top 5 players of all time. is he?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> do you know anything about the other players considered top 5?
> 
> this is like putting aaron rodgers in the top 5 players of all time. is he?


No one knows if Lebron is better than these players because he never played against these players. He never played in that era of the game. They didn't play in this era of the game. I don't think anyone has any decisive reasoning to say he is better or worse than most of the players in the "top 10".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> do you know anything about the other players considered top 5?
> 
> this is like putting aaron rodgers in the top 5 players of all time. is he?


It's not really. Can't compare football, an objectively superior team sport, to basketball.

Yes, I'm aware of top 10ish players of all time.

Lebron compares pretty favorably to Magic. It's not like I'm alone or saying anything tons of other people haven't said when I say Lebron is top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

magic played in 9 finals in 13 years and won 5. magic has 32 triple doubles in the playoffs to lebron's 12. magic could literally play all 5 positions and did so, even played center against the sixers when kareem went down.


magic was clearly a better overall player than lebron and you can say that if you watch him play and just look at the numbers everyone loves to talk about when it comes to lebron. people say lebron could potentially average a triple double one day, magic was literally 0.1 off of averaging a triple double throughout an entire season, lebron has never been close.


lebron has almost nothing on magic except for his defense in his prime(no he's not that great of a defender anymore and people that watched the regular season could attest to that, he got lazy, which most players do at his age tbf) and scoring(although magic never really looked for his own baskets). magic has everything else and blows lebron out of the building when it comes to playmaking and vision, as he in he could make superstars around him even better, something lebron has never done and probably never will. 


there is no favourable comparison. lebron is in the top 10, he's not in the top 5, and he doesn't compare favourably to the top 5 players if you actually want to look into it. most people don't and stay speaking out of their ass. it's easy to judge what you can see before you while completely ignoring history and thinking they weren't as amazing as people thought originally. the tons of people you're referring to aren't very bright because putting a player in the top 5 before his career is even done is plain retardation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

lol so much Lakers fan HOMER in that post I love it.

Magic played with Kareem. Would he have won those titles without another top 10 all time guy? Titles aren't really a measure of greatness since you gotta give credit a team for that. But yes, Magic > Lebron when it comes to NBA titles. Advantage Magic. Magic was a huge reason they won 5 titles. 



The triple double thing is pretty awesome. As far as running an offense, yeah Magic is pretty much the greatest ever. 

http://www.landofbasketball.com/player_comparison/j/lebron_james_vs_magic_johnson.htm

Like I said, pretty comparable. Magic probably has the edge atm. Lebron isn't done yet. People are making CASES for James right now. This means he's around the top 5. If Lebron compares pretty well with a guy that is possibly the greatest ever, Lebron is amazing.

IMO


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i used magic since i know the most about magic johnson compared to the others. same with kareem. again i don't like these all time great discussions either as i know very little about Oscar/Wilt/russell(except for their stats and accomplishments and what others have said).


magic played about 13 seasons and i believe lebron is on his 12th right now. the fact he'd need so many more years to catch up to magic shows he's not really caught up to magic and i don't think it's fair to use longevity against magic when he only went away at first due to getting HIV.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The only thing he's really behind on is team accomplishments though and Lebron didn't have the team Magic did ever. 

Do will really want to give much merit to a triple doubles statistic? Sure it's a nice stat but it doesn't meant a whole lot. 

I'm not really placing guys btw. I'm just saying it's super difficult to really make a fair assessment when they played 0 games against eachother and 0 games in the same era.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

ok i'll stop semi-trolling you now UDFK :kobe3


In all seriousness though, Lebron is a god at this game. This shouldn't be controversial.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



JM said:


> The only thing he's really behind on is team accomplishments though and Lebron didn't have the team Magic did ever.
> 
> Do will really want to give much merit to a triple doubles statistic? Sure it's a nice stat but it doesn't meant a whole lot.
> 
> I'm not really placing guys btw. I'm just saying it's super difficult to really make a fair assessment when they played 0 games against eachother and 0 games in the same era.


from what i've seen, magic's triple doubles were impressive because it came to him naturally. it wasn't a westbrook type situation where he was forced to take over and as a result got a bunch of huge stats. same with lebron right now. 

they obviously don't make magic better than lebron, but the sheer amount of triple doubles he has is incredibly impressive.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> from what i've seen, magic's triple doubles were impressive because it came to him naturally. it wasn't a westbrook type situation where he was forced to take over and as a result got a bunch of huge stats. same with lebron right now.
> 
> they obviously don't make magic better than lebron, but the sheer amount of triple doubles he has is incredibly impressive.


Came to him naturally sure but everything is a whole lot easier when you play with elite talent your whole career.

I don't think we really have an in a vacuum comparison for Lebron and Magic. It would obviously be a lot easier and awesome if we did.

Lebron and any top 10 player for that matter because for the most part they all played on far better teams than Lebron did.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

magic also played against other super teams, like the sixers/celtics/pistons/etc. you remove his teammates and i'd expect his numbers to go up, not down, as he'd still be a top notch playmaker and now he'd have even more responsibility(again like when kareem went down and he was forced to take over his role). 


and getting rebounds with other great rebounders on your team is harder, not easier, something that no one ever considers with lebron as he's mostly played with poor rebounders his whole career as well as a lack of a true PG.


the lebron didn't have good enough team argument needs to stop. he was with the heat and got two rings out of it as well as two crushing final losses. the two losses were pretty bad and the first one was HEAVILY his fault. it's not always his teammates that have held him back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I was speaking on team accomplishments, not individual since that seems to be how you are giving Magic the edge. Magic played with far greater players and teams than Lebron this is no contest. 

Rebounding argument is valid however there's far more to consider than skill of other rebounders on your team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I gave him edge on ability. he was one of the most complete players ever, he just lacked a true jumper(and lebron's isn't exactly that much better) and wasn't close to lebron defensively. he was solid, but nothing great. as far as everything else, i think he blows lebron out of the water.


yes I'm #BIASED , not against lebron, but mostly in favour of magic. :evil



anyways i didn't want to have this discussion, as they never really go anywhere, so lets all just marvel at lebron's current greatness against the WARRIORS. if he wins it would truly be something special. :drose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lebron is one of the most complete players ever too lulz. 

And I agree, these debates are silly. I don't really want to put one ahead of the other because there are way too many things to consider.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LeBron is 2nd all time in career PER(player efficiency rating), just 0.25 behind Jordan, & 3rd all time in the playoffs. He's literally has a team of role players 2 wins away from an NBA championship.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> the lebron didn't have good enough team argument needs to stop. he was with the heat and got two rings out of it as well as two crushing final losses. the two losses were pretty bad and the *first one was HEAVILY his fault.* it's not always his teammates that have held him back.


It was the MAVS fault TO BE FAIR.

MAVS :dirk


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



JM said:


> Losing 2 of their top 3 players and winning the series currently 2-1. I'm not sure what your point is. They are good enough to beat GS as evident.
> 
> The Warriors will need to be a lot better if they want to win the series.


Here is the thing though, plenty of teams have gone up 2 to 1 like the griz did and GS ended up dominating the next three games, what I am saying is that I think the injuries are going to catch up, it is just way to hard to win 4 games than 2, those last two are going to be the hardest to win, if GS gets their head out of their ass.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Dragonballfan said:


> They are notorious for throwing money away on people who look like they might be All-Stars :toomanykobes
> 
> 
> 
> Goes both ways too, you think LeBron in MJs spot would come back and beat Utah in 98? :hmm:


why not? mj never had a supporting cast this weak. i mean look at these bums he's carrying. jr smith? shumpert? i give it up to tristan thompson, and mozgov for getting boards, but c'mon, lebron is practically carrying the friggin knicks to the title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Losing 2 of their top 3 players and winning the series currently 2-1. I'm not sure what your point is. They are good enough to beat GS as evident.
> ...


They don't have to win 4 games now though, just 2 now and they have 2 home games to get it done. 

Don't bet on Cleveland letting up, golden state are going to have to step up their game.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Thom Yorke said:


> :lol his face tho


His face is priceless. :lol But yet if he had clapped back at her, he would've gotten backlash.


I was ready to turn the game off yesterday after the Warriors let the Cavs build a 20 point lead. Yeah, they cut it down but it shouldn't have been that close. Steph needs to bring his A game on Thursday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



xDD said:


> Green is shit in this finals....
> 
> 
> 
> > Game 3 scored a 13.7 overnight rating, highest ever for a Game 3 on ABC


It's not like he hasn't had good looks. Because he has. The Cavs haven't gave him much respect. Same can be said for the rest of GS support. They're just staying glued to Klay & Steph and are forcing the others to beat them. They're just not knocking down their shots. Which again, forcing them two to throw up low percentage shots when obviously they'e getting harassed by Dellavedova, Shumpert, & co. when they do get the ball in order to get something going. 

Maybe GS should consider giving Lee more minutes. Maybe. I would say over Bogut because despite him being the superior defender and can protect the rim obviously, he's been really poor and he's slowing down their efficiency. That's been evident when GS goes towards their small ball throughout these playoffs anyways. 

Even though Draymond hasn't been shooting good from the outside in awhile, don't give up on him. He gives flexibility that they can't abandon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Notorious said:


> Gonna be curious to see which team gives Dellavedova an awful contract this offseason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The team he's on right now will as long as LeBron says so...After all, he's already gonna fill Tristan's pockets to the max for some odd reason


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Delly is a true champ.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

pretty sure lebron is trying to bank gilbert and i dont blame him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> It's not like he hasn't had good looks. Because he has. The Cavs haven't gave him much respect. Same can be said for the rest of GS support. They're just staying glued to Klay & Steph and are forcing the others to beat them. They're just not knocking down their shots. Which again, forcing them two to throw up low percentage shots when obviously they'e getting harassed by Dellavedova, Shumpert, & co. when they do get the ball in order to get something going.
> 
> Maybe GS should consider giving Lee more minutes. Maybe. I would say over Bogut because despite him being the superior defender and can protect the rim obviously, he's been really poor and he's slowing down their efficiency. That's been evident when GS goes towards their small ball throughout these playoffs anyways.
> 
> Even though Draymond hasn't been shooting good from the outside in awhile, don't give up on him. He gives flexibility that they can't abandon.


Green is not as effective against the Cavs as most teams. They like to utilize him as a big in a small lineup, but said lineup moves LeBron to the 4. Green can't guard LeBron as we've already seen, and he is a liability going up against Mozgov & Thompson on the boards.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

After two loses tonight we have such a important game, I am pulling for Warriors to tie up the series. Go Dubs, LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Randumo24 said:


> Green is not as effective against the Cavs as most teams. They like to utilize him as a big in a small lineup, but said lineup moves LeBron to the 4. Green can't guard LeBron as we've already seen, and he is a liability going up against Mozgov & Thompson on the boards.


He knows himself he hasn't been great from the outside. Hence why he passes up on those wide open shots and trying to force himself towards Mozgov & Thompson. And they're staying disciplined by not drawing themselves towards him since it would give up the passing angles ( especially in the corners where Klay & Steph have been godly efficient. ) . It's a shame he doesn't have a great in-between game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

So EPSN is acting like Cleveland has won this thing. 

I like Lebron James. He's great for sports. I want him to win. Plus there's this :lelbron


But I also want ESPN to look like the idiots they are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:lelbron2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:lol if the WARRIORS win and they just suddenly start talking NFL, college football, and Yankees/Mets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

oh, there's no doubt about that. they were talking about spring training or whatever right when the playoffs started. if lebron isn't on top then they'll lose all their interest after a week of bashing him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Pete D'Alessandro joins the nuggets/avalanche.



he did quite a shitty job. i can't believe kings got a new front office and owner and they might actually be worse than the maloofs and co. that poor fucking fanbase.


edit: tbf, i can't really say how much influence vivek(or whatever) had on almost every decision as he's quite the dumbass himself.


----------



## Slim JD (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The only reason the Cavs are up in this series now is Matthew Dellavedova, that dude has made Curry play like anything but the MVP in the last 2 games; though, we'll see tonight if the cramps he's been having can affect him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

In other news, the Bucks have traded Ersan Ilyasova to the Pistons for Caron Butler and Shawne Williams.

I guess SVG got his stretch 4 for next season. Makes me assume this means he's gunning for one of Hezonja/Winslow/Johnson



Showtime said:


> Pete D'Alessandro joins the nuggets/avalanche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well D'Alessandro did play a huge part in Malone getting fired. So that's bad enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

why would the bucks do that though? are butler/williams expiring contracts? 


i know ilya's contract was somewhat, but he turned up for them late last season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lol Caron Butler. Another journeyman.

Though he was pretty solid when he was playing for the Clippers a couple years ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm pretty sure at this point you can't trade players that are FA's so I think it's safe to say neither are.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Caron Butler going home, again. :lmao

I wonder if he'll do another sobbing presser.

I don't think Jason Kidd likes Ilyasova at all.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Fuck Curry, we're serving cold cuts now! DELLY

Seriously though, Curry has to pull his head out of his ass in this first half of the game, right?

Heart says Warriors by 4, head says Cavs by 2.

WHAT DO I TRUST?!?!?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Bogut FINALLY getting benched. Took you long enough Based Kerr


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



MrMister said:


> So EPSN is acting like Cleveland has won this thing.
> 
> I like Lebron James. He's great for sports. I want him to win. Plus there's this :lelbron
> 
> ...


ESPN never stops with the LeBron worship. It's so over the top and ridiculous now. He's great but stop it already.

Ric Flair is in the house tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609166682309951488


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Yeah the cavs had a good season but we can see the injuries are starting to catch up to them like I thought, GS should win anyways, but epically with injuries, if the cavs lose there is nothing to be ashamed of. In fact why should anyone be ashmed of losing to a team like Golden State.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Damn. Lebron took a hard shot with that camera. I know his head is killing him but he's playing through the pain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609179166924214272


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

JR not exactly having his best showing in these finals :booklel :JR


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LOL knicks, such trash


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Iggy on his way to getting himself a finals MVP award.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Stall_19 said:


> Iggy on his way to getting himself a finals MVP award.


David Lee imo.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> David Lee imo.


David Lee isn't holding Lebron to the 30% shooting numbers.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Stall_19 said:


> David Lee isn't holding Lebron to the 30% shooting numbers.


Tbf he's been inefficient throughout these playoffs. But I suppose...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I realize they are tired but Cavs body language just looks bad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



cactus_jack22 said:


> I realize they are tired but Cavs body language just looks bad.


Extra day of rest should do them some good.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:lmao This series is getting sloppy as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

well at least the lebron GOAT shit can go away for awhile now. he's not the GOAT, plz try remembering that everyone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Eventually the Cavs will show up in the 4th quarter right?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao This series is getting sloppy as fuck.


It can't get any worse than Game 2. Or can it :mj


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Why are people ragging on the cavs this is WHAT SHOULD BE HAPPENING!!! The cavs are missing two all stars, yet they are bad team for not beating what in many opinions is the best team in the NBA, nope. If I were a cavs fan I would be damn proud of them for winning two games in a fnals that they had no business being in, the fact is his cavs team has shown nothing but heart and pride, but they just got beat by a better team in the warriors, great team great year but the Warriors are the best team in league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

idk who is shitting on the cavs, but they shouldn't be.


we should still be shitting on the warriors for it even getting to this point, but they are just a fill in for the thunder after all. :evil


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609217050809122818


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> idk who is shitting on the cavs, but they shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> we should still be shitting on the warriors for it even getting to this point, but they are just a fill in for the thunder after all. :evil


One word Twitter, everyone on Twitter is bashing them. I was hoping OKC would win the title this year if my spurs did not , but injuries fucked that shit up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

twitter isn't the place to find insightful thoughts. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



MrMister said:


> So EPSN is acting like Cleveland has won this thing.
> 
> I like Lebron James. He's great for sports. *I want him to win.* Plus there's this :lelbron
> 
> ...


ut



MrMister said:


> :lol if the WARRIORS win and they just suddenly start talking NFL, college football, and Yankees/Mets.


lol... I don't care. :mj Every other year after the GIANTS win the World Series ESPN starts talking about the latest NFL star to get arrested about ten minutes after the last out is recorded--it's all good with me. :dance



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Bogut FINALLY getting benched. Took you long enough Based Kerr


:mark:

That needs to be a new smiley imo. 



Stall_19 said:


> Iggy on his way to getting himself a finals MVP award.


:mark: 


WARRIORS going small was the key to success! As with the Memphis series going down 2-1 Steve Kerr and his brilliant staff of coaches formed the battle plan that would save the WARRIORS. :cheer :dance

Andre IGUODALA has been the true MVP of this series. :cry Love you Iggy. 

Steve Kerr lying to the press about Bogut starting... :lmao :cry Love you Kerr.

:curry :klay DRAYMONEYYY. David LEE. BARNES. LIVINGSTON. BARBOSA. BOGUT. SPEIGHTS JAM. MCADOO WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER TIME IN THE NBA FINALS! Let's take a HOLIDAY! 

But, really, the man who is upstaging everyone, including King James himself, is Andre "THE GIANT" osey2 ...Iguodala. IGGY! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

Staying small and letting Cleveland "take the cheese" by just posting up Mozgov over and over and over again... I'll take that! :mark: Cavs' guards were a bit exposed as well. I almost feel sorry for that team, they've got to be worn down, undermanned... You could see them as a unit just kind of run out of steam in the fourth quarter in Game 4. 

But, WARRIORS! :mark: 
@Sagat @Pakmen RIP WARRIOR FAN *Stax* 


See ya at Game 5 at ROARACLE ARENA, everybody... :curry2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

they've appeared worn down in every 4th quarter, tbf.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Blatt should have went small tonight when needed to match up. Green was taking the ball high , driving and kicking all night. Almost painful to watch Mosgov trying to play perimeter d and switch on wide open three points shooters.

Either way if I'm the dubs I'm scared cuz everything went wrong with the Cavs tonight and while they got blown out because they got OUTPLAYED..: can the dubs contain LeBron again? How will DELLY respond? Will J.R. Finally have his 25 point game? Will this be a ROARACLE BLOW OUT?

Ugh. NBA Finals why you so intriguing?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Iggy Smalls kept LeBron to 30 percent shooting. 7 of 22 shooting, delicious.

We'll see if that can happen again.

I am sick of seeing soft as fuck LeBron turning his teammates into women, too.
Every series he's getting cold compresses and calf massages and his nails done.
LeBron makes his side line look like a Korean beauty parlor.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I know I am going to sound like Skip Bayless here: but it is hard for me to compute that in this era in the NBA finals, Lebron James in multiple games has at best been really affected by and in some cases has been offensively shut down by ANDRE IGUODALA. For humor if we do the popular comparison: in Finals games: only person who gave Jordan problems was a prime Gary Payton, who was a hell of a defender and is in the Hall of Fame. I know that Phil Jackson>>>>>David Blatt, but is that not enough to pump the breaks on these MJ comparisons?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

jordan would never shoot 38% in a finals series and wouldn't go scoreless in the 4th quarter. there's literally no conversation to be had unless lebron somehow ended up winning 6 championships.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LBJ is a great player. But the GOAT stuff is nonsense.

And also, his team is straight garbage. I'm impressed that they've won two games.

If the Warriors don't ice it in six, I'd be shocked. This Cavs team is just shit right now minus Irving and Love.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> they've appeared worn down in every 4th quarter, tbf.


lol, I was thinking precisely that as I typed those words, haha.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Coach Blatt has gotten a lot of love for adjustments up until Game 4 at least but he may want to put in Mike Miller and Perkins or anybody in short spurts to give his regulars some rest when he can.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

perk can completely lose you the game with 2 minutes of action. :lmao


----------



## Slim JD (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> perk can completely lose you the game with 2 minutes of action. :lmao


Fact.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Zayniac said:


> Coach Blatt has gotten a lot of love for adjustments up until Game 4 at least but he may want to put in Mike Miller and Perkins or anybody in short spurts to give his regulars some rest when he can.


Spot on. I would like to see Coach Blatt play Mike Miller and Shawn Marion a little more. I knew the Cavs would get worn down, and they just looked awful toward the end of game 4. Lebron stopped talking the ball to the rim, Dellavedova looked flat footed trying to guard Curry, and JR Smith was just awful.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Kames said:


> Spot on. I would like to see Coach Blatt play Mike Miller and Shawn Marion a little more. I knew the Cavs would get worn down, and they just looked awful toward the end of game 4. Lebron stopped talking the ball to the rim, Dellavedova looked flat footed trying to guard Curry, and JR Smith was just awful.


Hopefully Smith gets it going but he may be too far gone to help in this series.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

People seem to be neglecting that the Warriors shortened their rotation for game 4 and won.

The Cavs just can't rest Lebron because they can't generate any offence without him on the court because their two other all stars are out hurt and their only bench option on offence is a JR smith that is killing them on both ends of the court.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

no one is really neglecting that, the difference is that the warriors players are much more rested in general than the cav players that have played more minuted during the entire course of the season whereas Curry and co were in the low 30s for most of the regular season and even playoffs due to blowouts. It's about progressive fatigue over the course of the entire season rather than just their last 3 games.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

You are telling me Dellavedova and James Jones played significantly more minutes in the regular season compared to the Warriors counterpart?

Lebron took two weeks off to recuperate. Love and Irving who had heavy minutes are out. If you are going to use fatigue as an excuse then it is 3 games in 5 days and none of this progressive fatigue over the course of the entire season because the Cavs were not lacking in depth as evident by how well they have played defensively thus far. The issue is nobody can carry the offence when Lebron sits right now.

If you want to use regular season minutes as a reason, then it is to say the players in the Cavs rotation are asked to play minutes beyond what they are asked to due to two all stars who took the bulk of the minutes are out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> You are telling me Dellavedova and James Jones played significantly more minutes in the regular season compared to the Warriors counterpart?


jones is an old and not very skilled player. he's getting minutes due to the lack of depth, not because he's any good.

dellavedova isn't used to this level of activity nor minutes. he's fatigued simply because of the increased burden he's had to put on and the amount of effort he's given. the one guy that actually has played his ass off nonstop for the whole series is him and it hindered him in the last game, however i think he should be fine for game 5.




> Lebron took two weeks off to recuperate.


James has played in five finals in a row. please get out of here with this nonsense that 2 weeks is somehow a lengthy time off when he's had a fuck ton of minutes played over the last 5 years that would slow him down. 



> Love and Irving who had heavy minutes are out. If you are going to use fatigue as an excuse then it is 3 games in 5 days and none of this progressive fatigue over the course of the entire season because the Cavs were not lacking in depth as evident by how well they have played defensively thus far. The issue is nobody can carry the offence when Lebron sits right now.


Progressive fatigue has hurt the player they need most, which is James, so ya, it can be used as an excuse for them. I admit I used "cavs players" too generally; I should have said it has hurt their most important player, which is James. Thompson is probably slowing down a bit too as he always has to run back or sprint back on defense after trying to crash the boards all game, which also takes a toll.




> If you want to use regular season minutes as a reason, then it is to say the players in the Cavs rotation are asked to play minutes beyond what they are asked to due to two all stars who took the bulk of the minutes are out.


I can also say the players that have absorbed those minutes aren't used to having to play this kind of role and give this level of effort, which is wearing on them. When two of your stars go down and role players have to step up and play at levels they're not capable of, they're not going to be able to give the same type of play or effort. 

tbf, I was mostly wrong on my point, it's not really fatigue for anyone but delly and Lebron, the rest is just down to the fact that the Cavs are undermanned and lack the talent necessary to keep up at times. I'm glad they helped expose the warriors tho. :evil


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> People seem to be neglecting that the Warriors shortened their rotation for game 4 and won.
> 
> The Cavs just can't rest Lebron because they can't generate any offence without him on the court because their two other all stars are out hurt and their only bench option on offence is a JR smith that is killing them on both ends of the court.


I don't really think it's the shortened rotation that helped the Warriors, it's more of the small lineup they played with for most of the game. Iguadola has been playing crazy good, team efficiency is alot greater when he is on the court. I think he's been the main factor in this series.

I'm honestly to the point where I would rather see Lebron shoot 50 times a game. No other Cleveland player (besides Delly, minus game 4) has proved to me that they should be taking away shots from Lebron.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

It's over. LeBron did all he could but the Warriors are a Great team. Even Jordan probably would have lost this series under these circumstances.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Jordan would FEAST in the paint.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I mentioned the shorten rotation in the previous posts to counter the hyperbole of giving more minutes to other bench players to rest Lebron when it would be tactical suicide. The problem is none of them are going to create shots so what's the point of replacing a Shumpert for a Miller and Lebron is still out there tired?

They tried to outsmall the Warriors in this game but Delly is no playmaker nor shotmaker. Can't say JR Smith didn't provide some help in the offence in this game in the first half, though he still is horrible on defence for the Cavs.

Lebron got some more rest in this game but when he sat at the end of the 3rd quarter the Cavs offence was brutal.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Without Pip and Rodman/Grant, Jordan would've lost this series, too.

But yeah, against this small lineup, Jordan'd drop 50 a night.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

But Jordan wouldn't have had a triple double.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> But Jordan wouldn't have had a triple double.


He just triple doubled the amount of rings he won. 3x2=6.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Natecore said:


> He just triple doubled the amount of rings he won. 3x2=6.


:mj4


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

One step(h) closer. :curry2

Damn what a performance by Warriors squad-wise it's one of my favourite TEAMS in NBA history, seriously. 

@DesolationRow I hope you've survived this goatin' at Roaracle.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



FriedTofu said:


> But Jordan wouldn't have had a triple double.


lebron played point guard for a bit under collins and averaged 9 boards and 9 assists with 30+ points for an average.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i think a healthy spurs teams takes either team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

pretty sure a healthy thunder team takes everyone down.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

@Sagat 

Yes I survived the game and it was spectacular! :mark: My head's still swimming from the deafening environment of ROARACLE Arena! :mark: 

Steph Curry's 4th quarter hot plate special was delicious! :chefcurry :mark: What a fantastic performance! Of course you have to give LeBron much credit for his valiant efforts on the other side! The Cavs actually moved the ball and spread the floor out quite well for most of the game, but they just kept missing shots. Warriors' defense has continually troubled them to a considerable degree but Cavs also missed some open looks and LeBron was right, as I see in his postgame press conference, in noting how the second chance points for the Dubs were the true killer. Warriors played aggressively on the boards and particularly when Iguodala was on the floor controlled the basketball quite well. And, yes, IGGY is putting on a show in these Finals. :mark: DRAYMONEYYY with that tough effort that he criticized himself and his team for not having in the first three games. :mark: BARNES with some big rebounds and points. :klay was solid throughout, and put in some fine work defensively. JR Smith was white hot for most of the first half and that's always scary if you're going up against the Cavaliers but he cooled off in the second. Cleveland's Thompson has been a consistent workhorse for them, too, much respect to him as well. What a game, though. I can't wait to see it on television later tonight. :mark: 

Got to high-five :curry in the bowels of Roaracle Arena on the way toward leaving after hanging out in the arena for a long while following the game. "Congratulations on the win tonight and your performance." He just smiled and said, "Thank you." You're the man, Steph!!! :mark: 
@Pakmen @Legit BOSS

WARRIORS :mark: :curry2 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










Like a boss.

- Vic


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

And LeBron now provided bulletin board material for the Warriors talking about how he is the best player and should be the MVP. If I'm Steve Kerr, I'm reminding his team about that every chance I get and drive it into their heads so on Tuesday night they can close out in Cleveland. 

What I'm wondering about is Cleveland has guys like Shawn Marion, Kendrick Perkins, and Mike Miller that have finals experience and can give the starting core some much-needed rest. Why haven't they been utilized better in these finals? Marion and Miller can provide scoring off the bench and Perkins is still decent in the paint. 

Warriors close out Tuesday night in Cleveland.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



BruiserKC said:


> And LeBron now provided bulletin board material for the Warriors talking about how he is the best player and should be the MVP.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

it'll be interesting to see what they do with finals mvp honors. lebron's string of triple double performances have been impressive no doubt, but his all-time horrendous shooting affects its substance imo, especially if he loses the series.

if :chefcurry closes out the cavs in 6 with another strong showing I could see him taking the honors. 

I don't have a problem with lebron winning the award but people that are calling this the GOAT finals performance :maury


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

fpalm Let the curse continue...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The MVP showed out last night! I hope Steph and the Warriors close it out on Tuesday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

You can stop with the hyperbole. I know you like to knock on LeBron whenever you can, but "All-time horrendous shooting" is a silly thing to say. He's shooting 40% this series. Compared to some finals MVP's of recent times: 

Dirk - 41%
Kobe (2010) - 40.5%
Kobe (2009) - 43%
Pierce - 43%
Jordan (98) - 42%
Jordan (96) - 41%

It's not his best shooting series, but acting like it's some subpar performance is wrong.

re: @Champ


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The good news...Mike Malone got hired as the new coach for the Nuggets. He's a very good coach, just happened to fall victim to the dysfunction in Sacramento.

The bad news...Embiid could possibly miss the entire 2015-16 season :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Perfect Poster said:


> You can stop with the hyperbole. I know you like to knock on LeBron whenever you can, but "All-time horrendous shooting" is a silly thing to say. He's shooting 40% this series. Compared to some finals MVP's of recent times:
> 
> Dirk - 41%
> Kobe (2010) - 40.5%
> ...


I was referring to lebron standards. he's never shot this bad in the finals before. and the funny thing is, despite your list, his shooting is still a little worse than all of them. thanks for responding to my post from a week back though :ti

i don't like to knock on lebron, this period marks the first time i've ever said anything remotely negative about him. i'm also bringing attention to crucial facts that ignorant people have been sweeping under the rug lately. and yes, it is subpar because he's shooting 10% below his normal average against a small-ball team that's sitting its only rim protector ut

best player in the world gets held to the highest standards. pls deal with it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> I was referring to lebron standards. he's never shot this bad in the finals before. and the funny thing is, despite your list, his shooting is still a little worse than all of them. thanks for responding to my post from a week back though :ti


I was responding to this which you posted literally 3 hours ago



Champ said:


> but his all-time horrendous shooting affects its substance imo, especially if he loses the series.


The way you framed it made it sound like he was having one of the worst shooting performances ever.

And it's literally a one or two shot difference. If he has another shooting performance like G5 he'll be above a few of them.



> i don't like to knock on lebron, this period marks the first time i've ever said anything remotely negative about him. i'm also bringing attention to crucial facts that ignorant people have been sweeping under the rug lately. and yes, it is subpar because he's shooting 10% below his normal average against a small-ball team that's sitting its only rim protector ut
> 
> best player in the world gets held to the highest standards. pls deal with it.


He's playing like the best player in the world. He's had the best game of anyone in 4 of the 5 games (Iggy in G4). But when you put up a triple double and your team still loses by double digits, it's pretty clear your help isn't good enough (which everyone already knew).

The Cavs probably had no reason winning even 2 games (especially after game 1). They have to get hot from three in a hurry, and I don't expect that to happen. Other than Lebron there's nobody you're halfway threatened with. They gotta make it into a bar brawl again and hope they win the 3 point shooting battle.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> i think a healthy spurs teams takes either team


2014 Spurs>>>> 2015 Warriors, beat a harder heat team, that had wade and bosh. Warriors while the best team in the league are struggling to beat a really good but injured Clevaland Team, without TWO all stars they are suppose to have. They deserve to win the title, but I think the 2014 Spurs also had a tougher road, the only team I can arugue team that was better was the Griz, who were better than last years Blazers that is it. Spurs had go through the mavs, who were WAY BETTER than this Pelicans group, Spurs had to beat the THUNDER, who are better than this years Rockets, and they had to beat the two champ HEAT, who are better than this years cavs. The warriors deserve to win a title though, congrats to their fans.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> 2014 Spurs>>>> 2015 Warriors, beat a harder heat team, that had wade and bosh. Warriors while the best team in the league are struggling to beat a really good but injured Clevaland Team, without TWO all stars they are suppose to have. They deserve to win the title, but I think the 2014 Spurs also had a tougher road, the only team I can arugue team that was better was the Griz, who were better than last years Blazers that is it. Spurs had go through the mavs, who were WAY BETTER than this Pelicans group, Spurs had to beat the THUNDER, who are better than this years Rockets, and they had to beat the two champ HEAT, who are better than this years cavs. The warriors deserve to win a title though, congrats to their fans.


If Parker was healthy this year I think SA woulda beat GS. Idk just my opin.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> If Parker was healthy this year I think SA woulda beat GS. Idk just my opin.


I think the issue also was that my spurs lost that last game against NO, and dropped them down to SIX seed. If they had been the two seed, then even with a unhealthy parker I think the spurs would have at least been going to the Western Confernce Finale. While beating the Warriors would have tough, I think they would have had a good shot at beating the warriors, it would be a six or seven game series, cannot say for sure, but your right damn good shot. The warriors did not have to face the spurs, even a lot of Warriors fans were glad because the Spurs would have had an Experince Edge that could of put them over the top, the Warriors did not have to face an experienced team, that REALLY helped them, I am sure they have the ability to beat the spurs but would been MUCH tougher than beating a rockets team while good had a lot of issues.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I think the issue also was that my spurs


:skip


:sip


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> :skip
> 
> 
> :sip


Yep I am just as big of fan as he is. You know what is funny I am HUGE Raiders fan to. LOL They were actually rumored to go to San Antiono a year ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

According to WOJ, the Clippers & Hornets are discussing a trade centered around Lance Stephenson. The framework would be Stephenson for Spencer Hawes & Matt Barnes


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

charlotte gave up on :lance way too soon imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> If Parker was healthy this year I think SA woulda beat GS. Idk just my opin.


alot of healthy teams would have beaten Golden State


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

LANCE will make em DANCE in LA :lance


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Make Doc's blood pressure dance, yes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Lol :mj


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Hopefully Barnes can get bought out or moved to a better team, love to see him in Memphis.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Bobcats trash. Lance with Doc guiding him >>>>>


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Clippers looking like real contenders if Lance can return to even semi-Indiana form.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



HeatWave said:


> Bobcats trash. Lance with Doc guiding him >>>>>


Yeah they are so bad they are not in the league anymore.

Regardless I don't like the deal. I like Matt Barnes but he can be as crazy Lance at times and Hawes only means less minutes for Vonleh. If this goes through Cho is an idiot.


----------



## Slim JD (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The part I liked most about this trade is the fact that Matt Barnes is leaving Clippers. I never really liked that guy; Clippers are definetely title contenders with Stephenson, though, we'll see if he can play SF.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Slim JD said:


> The part I liked most about this trade is the fact that Matt Barnes is leaving Clippers. I never really liked that guy; Clippers are definetely title contenders with Stephenson, though, we'll see if he can play SF.


You want a 6'4 guy as your small forward? lmfao good luck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

6' 5"*


and you guys are currently employing draymond green, 6'7" is currently your center. it's a changing league breh and embiid is too hurt to save us. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Perfect Poster said:


> He's playing like the best player in the world. He's had the best game of anyone in 4 of the 5 games (Iggy in G4). But when you put up a triple double and your team still loses by double digits, it's pretty clear your help isn't good enough (which everyone already knew).



i don't recall you capping for westbrook like this. :westbrook2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> 6' 5"*
> 
> 
> and you guys are currently employing draymond green, 6'7" is currently your center. it's a changing league breh and embiid is too hurt to save us. :mj2


If in your world 6.43045 rounds up to 6'5.. then okay.

Draymond at center is more of a strategic move than anything, and I think it's okay when the best defender in the league this season (he was snubbed) is playing a role he's too small for..


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Tonight is the night!









I am so pumped for the game, close it out on Tuesday Dubs!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Zayniac said:


> Yeah they are so bad they are not in the league anymore.


Nah...the Bobcats are in the league alright...they most certainly are


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I have a gut feeling that the warriors are ending this tonight.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> i don't recall you capping for westbrook like this. :westbrook2


Id say he was in the same situation this season that Lebron is in right now. Yeah efficiency is great to have but when your opponent doesn't respect your teammates you can't force that issue. Still was a top 5 player this year imo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Darren Rovell ✔@darrenrovell
Ticket market dropped about 60% after Cavs lost game 5. 15% of entire arena for tonight's game (3,142 tickets) on sale on Flashseats this AM

Darren Rovell ✔@darrenrovell
8 hours until tip in Cleveland for Game 6: 2,678 tickets for sale on Cavs resale site FlashSeats or 13% of arena

Somebody obviously thinks it's over..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

cleveland "fans" :lmao



they don't deserve a championship, ever.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> cleveland "fans" :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> they don't deserve a championship, ever.


Pretty much sums it up, the worst fans in the world reside in Cleveland.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Thom Yorke said:


> Darren Rovell ✔@darrenrovell
> Ticket market dropped about 60% after Cavs lost game 5. 15% of entire arena for tonight's game (3,142 tickets) on sale on Flashseats this AM
> 
> Darren Rovell ✔@darrenrovell
> ...


Well damn. Even I'm loyal to the Knicks and Sixers.

The Warriors are off to a good start.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

The world needs a game 7 here like it needs Dusty Rhodes back.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

tired of watching these bum ass knicks try to play basketball. haven't enjoyed any of these games, just hope it ends tonight so i can stop watching.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



shutupchico said:


> tired of watching these bum ass knicks try to play basketball. haven't enjoyed any of these games, just hope it ends tonight so i can stop watching.


I do not think your giving the Warriors enough credit here, the cavs without two of their all stars have given the Warriors a bigger challenge than anyone else this entire season. They are good but GREAT.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Steph needs to bring out Riley for the celebration!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Well, even though nobody expected that Cavs team to touch the Spurs and not many had the injury ridden Cavs beating this Warrior squad... the history books shall currently show Lebron is 2-3 in the finals and if not for some freaky circumstances with James' missed 3 bouncing right to Chris Bosh who quickly kicked out to Ray Allen for the three bailout, Lebron would be 1-4. Make with that what you will.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Congratulations to the Warriors and their fans.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I'm so happy for Iggy. I've loved him ever since he was on the Sixers. Congrats to the Warriors and their fans!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Would've loved to see a fully healthy Cavs team give them a run for their money (or any healthy team for that matter) but congrats to Warriors regardless. 

I've learned Steph has quite the punchable face though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Congrats to the Warriors and their fans. :clap


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

i hate both teams


rockets 4 eva :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

IGGY came so far :mj2

_"Growing up, the basketball court was my life."
_






































Congrats on the Finals MVP


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Somehow ESPN will talk more about Lebron than the WARRIORS.

Congratulations to Warriors fans here.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Kerr with six championships like a boss.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Grats to the Warriors!

Glad Iggy got the MVP. Curry has plenty of time to get one for himself.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*










Smell it, Warriors!

- Vic


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

congrats to the warriors. especially iggy and :chefcurry

can't wait to see PP defend lebron again :maury


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Great to see Iggy being the Finals MVP. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Champ said:


> congrats to the warriors. especially iggy and :chefcurry
> 
> can't wait to see PP defend lebron again :maury


Someone sounds obsessed. He was the best player in the series but it's hard to carry the 2014 Knicks to a title. getting two wins out of those scrubs was an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

@DesolationRow is literally almost dead from happiness or lies somewhere drunk.

I'm at a loss for words, what a way to end this great season. So happy about MVP for Iggy, he deserved it. Steph Curry too but he has time to get one for himself, he did what LeBron couldn't do: bring a championship to Cleveland.









GSW NBA CHAMPS BAYBAY


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Didn't watch, but congrats DESO


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

MVP goes to the man who held LeBron to a triple double instead of a quadruple double *Kanye Shrug*


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Well, even though nobody expected that Cavs team to touch the Spurs and not many had the injury ridden Cavs beating this Warrior squad... the history books shall currently show Lebron is 2-3 in the finals and if not for some freaky circumstances with James' missed 3 bouncing right to Chris Bosh who quickly kicked out to Ray Allen for the three bailout, Lebron would be 1-4. Make with that what you will.


Rather be there in the finals and lose 4 times than never get there, AKA Steve Nash.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Congrats to the Warriors. Deserving champs. They were the best team all season long.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Igoudala :banderas :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

I think the finals show how ridiculous it was that Klay Thompson made the 3rd all NBA team this season.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

Congrats to the Warriors on winning the NBA championship and by having a terrific season overall. Well deserved.

The good guys win :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark: :mark: :mark:

CONGRATS WARRIORS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

WARRIORS 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

NBA CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!

The 40 long years in the desert are _*OVER!!!!! *_:mark: :mark: :mark: 

:cry :cry :cry

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:

That lonely championship banner from 1974-'75 is going to have a little brother. :cry

There's so much to say and yet I do not possess the composure to say it. Haha. After a full season of Andrew Bogut starting, and after two years of playoff runs which were in part cut short by his injury-forced absences, he ends up being a liability in this matchup against Cleveland to the point that they were improved by his removal in favor of inserting Andre Iguodala, who had not started a single game all season after an entire career of being a starter. 

So incredible. So ironic, yet so fitting. 

And how about FESTUS EZELI? He gave the WARRIORS some tremendous minutes. Yes, I sure saw that coming back in January... Festus Ezeli being elevated over a healthy Andrew Bogut.

DRAYMONEYYYYY GREEN with the first triple double for the WARRIORS franchise in a playoff game since 1962!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:



Sagat said:


> @DesolationRow is literally almost dead from happiness or lies somewhere drunk.
> 
> I'm at a loss for words, what a way to end this great season. So happy about MVP for Iggy, he deserved it. Steph Curry too but he has time to get one for himself, he did what LeBron couldn't do: bring a championship to Cleveland.
> 
> ...


:bow :mark: :mark: :mark:

I AM INDEED SO HAPPY!!!!! I hope you're hootin' and hollerin' in Poland, *Sagat*!!!! WARRIORS!!!!! :mark:



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Didn't watch, but congrats DESO


Thank you.  



RKing85 said:


> Congrats to the Warriors. Deserving champs. They were the best team all season long.


:mark: :mark: :mark:



Showtime said:


> Igoudala :banderas :mark:


LUV U IGGY. :mark: :mark: :mark: :bow

Completely deserving Finals MVP. :mj2

THE WARRIORS DID IT! THE WARRIORS DID IT! THE WARRIORS DID IT!


Also, to all Cleveland Cavaliers fans... Your team is one tenacious wounded animal when backed into a corner. A gritty, gutsy collection of guys, plus some guy wearing #23 . Even when things looked bleakest with roughly two minutes left in the 4th quarter the Cavs refused to go down quietly. Much respect. The East probably isn't going to be too tough next year so with a healthy Love and Irving it's difficult to see the Cavs _not_ making a return trip to the Finals next year. Obviously that doesn't do much to make this loss feel any better but you have yourselves a pretty strong team when at full strength. Hell, even with all of their injuries and issues they were two handfuls and more in this series. Much respect. 


WARRIORS!!! :mark: Cannot wait for the parade!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Showtime said:


> Igoudala :banderas :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*

:mark at that, @Sagat :mark:

The WARRIORS did it, @Pakmen! :mark:

The thread title reminds me that the Santa Cruz WARRIORS won the D League Championship, too! :mark: 

And BARBOSA! Shaun "DR." LIVINGSTON "I PRESUME"! SOME GUY NAMED CURRY! :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*










What I find funny in all of this is how many of us (myself included) thought this series would only go to 4 or 5 games after Irving went down. Yet we took it to 6 games. A depleted, exhausted team missing 2 of its key players took this series to 6 games before losing. Not trying to take anything away from the Warriors hard-fought victory, but LeBron did lead both teams in points, rebounds, and assists. If Love and Iriving weren't injured, the outcome would have been a lot different. Congrats to the Warriors though. You guys earned it. Try to keep your head up, Believeland. We'll get there someday...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Thank God LeBron lost. 2-4. Ha. What a LOSER. This man goes to finals just to lose them. Skip should not hold back when he next discusses LeBron. 

Congrats to the Warrirors. I admit, I didn't really want them to win when the Play Offs first started, because I don't like bandwagons and their bandwagon was getting out of hand. But they've easily been the best side this season and this team could probably give many of the recent past great teams a good run for their money.

Congrats to Deso, Canadian, Sagat and all the other Dub fans.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Chrome said:


>


:lol

The LeBron slander is thick today. I'm waiting for Skip Bayless to lose it, but I really want to see Stephen A. Smith eat crow. I'm not sure who's worse between the two. 

I feel bad for LeBron though. He looked so hurt last night at the post game press conference.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Anybody feel bad for mark Jackson in all this? Few made shots here and there and this could've happened a few years ago. I'm sure he's just as proud as anyone of those guys, but you know a part of him is sad that he couldn't share it with them. Especially since he didn't really deserve to be fired in the first place


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Crazy Eyes said:


> :lol
> 
> The LeBron slander is thick today. I'm waiting for Skip Bayless to lose it, but I really want to see Stephen A. Smith eat crow. I'm not sure who's worse between the two.
> 
> I feel bad for LeBron though. He looked so hurt last night at the post game press conference.


The Coli is going crazy right now with the hate. :lol

Not Lebron's fault his 2 best teammates got hurt. He did all he could, but it just wasn't enough against a great Warriors team.


CornNthemorN said:


> Anybody feel bad for mark Jackson in all this? Few made shots here and there and this could've happened a few years ago. I'm sure he's just as proud as anyone of those guys, but you know a part of him is sad that he couldn't share it with them. Especially since he didn't really deserve to be fired in the first place


Yeah, I do feel he got a raw deal there. Takes the Warriors to back-to-back playoff appearances for the first time in YEARS and then gets fired for it? But then again, Kerr wins them a title in his first year at the helm, so it's hard to say they made the wrong move.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/13096380/las-vegas-likes-cleveland-cavaliers-winner-2016-finals



ESPN.com said:


> Cheer up, Cleveland -- the Cavaliers are the clear-cut favorites to win next year's championship.


I fucking hate the Warriors for winning, but this right here is mad disrespectful. The season just ended LAST NIGHT and they're already talking about us being the favorites to win next year. ESPN and the rest of the sports media world should chill with all this shit and let Golden State celebrate their victory for a while before undermining their success. But of course, LeBron's dick ain't gonna ride itself.

Also, they said we were the favorites to win this year and look what happened. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Sagat said:


>


I'm proud of my boy Iggy :kd well deserved


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Chrome said:


> The Coli is going crazy right now with the hate. :lol
> 
> Not Lebron's fault his 2 best teammates got hurt. He did all he could


Absolutely...that being said, he constructed this team, so when he said they ran out of talent, that's on him for his suspect Gm skills

The Melo slander was cool for everyone until the Cavs lost..then it was a different story. I dislike the Knicks, but the slander that LeBron did more with Shump/JR than Melo was unwarranted imo. Those Melo lead Knicks teams ran up against some real heavy hitters


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Honorable mention goes to David Lee. The Butterfly Effect











The Absolute said:


> http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/13096380/las-vegas-likes-cleveland-cavaliers-winner-2016-finals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. Don't mind them. They can't help themselves. It's equivalent to gambling & porn to them. It's an addiction.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I understand how people can feel bad for Mark Jackson the man for what happened, but Mark Jackson the coach was not suited to taking a team to the Western Conference Finals, much less winning the NBA Championship. 

Obviously this year's Warriors team was blessed with health in a way that the two previous campaigns were not but a little bit of that "health luck" was a product of Kerr and his staff's handling of everyone's minutes to a degree that was simply remarkable, and truly justified given the team's astounding depth. Kerr was often quoted as saying, for games that Andre Iguodala did not even suit up for, that keeping his body in better shape for the playoffs push was more important than some Wednesday night game in Denver back in the winter or whatever. 

The main problem with Jackson was that his offensive schemes were obsolete and wholly inadequate. If you watch/listen to Kerr's own analysis of Warriors playoff games the previous two years you can hear Kerr offering harsh, passionate criticisms of Jackson's David Lee isos and general lack of offensive ball movement while being a gentleman about it. Kerr even credited Jackson for completely overhauling the Warriors' defensive philosophy and mien as an organization, which is an accurate assessment but this team needed a stronger strategist in the realm of offense.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DesolationRow said:


> I understand how people can feel bad for Mark Jackson the man for what happened, but Mark Jackson the coach was not suited to taking a team to the Western Conference Finals, much less winning the NBA Championship.
> 
> Obviously this year's Warriors team was blessed with health in a way that the two previous campaigns were not but a little bit of that "health luck" was a product of Kerr and his staff's handling of everyone's minutes to a degree that was simply remarkable, and truly justified given the team's astounding depth. Kerr was often quoted as saying, for games that Andre Iguodala did not even suit up for, that keeping his body in better shape for the playoffs push was more important than some Wednesday night game in Denver back in the winter or whatever.
> 
> The main problem with Jackson was that his offensive schemes were obsolete and wholly inadequate. If you watch/listen to Kerr's own analysis of Warriors playoff games the previous two years you can hear Kerr offering harsh, passionate criticisms of Jackson's David Lee isos and general lack of offensive ball movement while being a gentleman about it. Kerr even credited Jackson for completely overhauling the Warriors' defensive philosophy and mien as an organization, which is an accurate assessment but this team needed a stronger strategist in the realm of offense.


Did you read Zach Lowe's piece today?



> Kerr overhauled a team culture that had grown poisonous, for well-documented reasons, under Jackson and his assistants. In his zeal to motivate players, Jackson fostered resentment among them and toward the front office. He fired two assistants, requested Jerry West stay away from practices, and asked a younger front-office official to stop rebounding for players, sources have said.
> 
> When Ezeli was injured last season, Jackson and his staff told the healthy players that Ezeli was cheering against them — so that he would look good, according to several team sources. Players confronted Ezeli in a meeting, and he wept at the accusation — which he denied.


I used to think Jackson deserved another shot elsewhere. I no longer feel that way.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Congrats to the Golden State Warriors and fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DesolationRow said:


> Obviously this year's Warriors team was blessed with health in a way that the two previous campaigns were not but a little bit of that "health luck" was a *product of Kerr and his staff's handling of everyone's minutes to a degree that was simply remarkable*, and truly justified given the team's astounding depth. Kerr was often quoted as saying, for games that Andre Iguodala did not even suit up for, that keeping his body in better shape for the playoffs push was more important than some Wednesday night game in Denver back in the winter or whatever.


please do not push this retarded narrative. ut


players used to play a lot of minutes without getting injured all the time. it has nothing to do with minutes, technology and staffs are simply more suited to deal with injuries and prevention than they were before. the spurs were has people thinking that less minutes actually leads to less injuries when most injuries are freak related and the spurs way is a direct result of them having a lot older stars.

if we're going down the health line, what really helped you guys was EVERYONE ELSE was hurt. durant/ibaka/kyrie/love/conley and allen/cp3/donatas/paul george/beverley/and the list goes on. there was a ton of injuries to a lot of other teams this year that made the warriors path to victory quite easy, but it is what it is and they won when they should have so they did their part. 


as for the rest, i said mark was a joke of a coach last year and i stay with that. he doesn't really need another chance, he simply wasn't that good of a tactical coach, more of a poor man's doc that simply motivates his team to do well but doesn't excel in the x's and o's department.





all that being said, i still think a healthy thunder team would have disposed the warriors. durant managed to put up 30 on them earlier this year in a half before reinjuring himself(and he was just returning from an injury too), they would have had no real to slow down the combo of durant/westbrook, but hopefully we get to see that next year. :westbrook2



edit: gentry deserves the credit for the warriors offensive success, not kerr.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Pelicans- Jrue Holiday was injured/hurt 
Grizz- Conley was hurt
Rockets- Beverley was injured
Cavs-Kyrie got injured in game 1


Every team the warriors faced had an injured point guard. :wee-bey they got some voodo shit going on. :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I had known how Mark Jackson made an eternal enemy out of Bogut, @RetepAdam. with his rhetoric concerning Bogut's injuries, claiming to the media that Bogut had most recently (as of early spring 2014) injured himself trying to get out of bed but this whole Festus Ezeli episode puts things in an even starker light. Never mind what I said about Mark Jackson the man--that is some truly low shit on his part. Terrible. 

lol @Showtime I grant that the case is overstated in terms of "health luck," but I do think that it's simply fair to point toward the Warriors' advantage due to a relative lack of fatigue compared to other teams, and both Bogut and Iguodala credited Kerr with that throughout the Warriors' celebration last night. Maybe there's nothing to it but after two straight years of Bogut's injuries having a great deal to do with derailing the Warriors' postseason hopes there was nothing wrong with Kerr's tactics of giving both he and Iguodala (and once Curry and Thompson, too) whole games off did in no way hurt... Of course as Kerr has admitted the Warriors winning so many blowouts is what gave Curry in particular all of those fourth quarters off, but again it's from my perspective more of a credit to the Warriors' depth than anything else, including Kerr's concern over his players' minutes. The one attribute fed the other qualities.

And yeah the Warriors were definitely "blessed" with other teams' point guard injuries, there is no denying that at all. :lol

Alvin Gentry deserves all the credit he can get! He will be missed... Expecting a better New Orleans Pelicans team next season with superior coaching.

Thanks, @Zayniac!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

What the mother fuck did the Clippers just do to their look?

That shit ain't fresh. Looks like a bootleg EA Madden/NBA Live logo from 06-08.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> Pelicans- Jrue Holiday was injured/hurt
> Grizz- Conley was hurt
> Rockets- Beverley was injured
> Cavs-Kyrie got injured in game 1
> ...


Pelicans had no chance, Holiday or not.
Conley played every match except the first one.
Beverley is now a main piece of the Rockets? 
Kyrie's injury improved Cleveland defense and Lebron was not going to pass him the ball anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Beverley is their main perimeter defender and Conley was clearly playing hurt with one eye. :kobe



And the cavs needed offense and another guy much more than they needed that improved defense. don't try to argue that the cavs didn't need kyrie. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Yawn.

They would've beaten the Pelicans, Grizzlies & Rockets even if they were at full strength. Pelicans were too young and inexperienced, Grizzlies were done once the Warriors neutralized Allen and all the health in the world wouldn't have stopped that. The Warriors played the Rockets 9 times this season and beat them 8 out of 9 times. I think if they had them the series would've went longer but I don't think Beverley and Motiejunas have that big of an impact to where they would've swayed the series from the Rockets losing in 5 to the Rockets winning the series. And let's not act like Beverley is some Curry stopper. Curry & Beverley were matched up 3 times this season, Curry averaged 23 PPG on 53% shooting against him. The Spurs & Clippers aren't even worth mentioning because they choked their way out of matching up against the Warriors.

Cavs are really the only team that I think had a strong possibility of beating them if they were healthy. Replacing Irving & Love with Delly & Thompson improved the defense but also hurt the offense significantly. And I'd say there was a bigger gap between the lineups offensively than defensively. Contrary to popular belief, the Cavs performed well defensively once they got Mozgov to play alongside Love. A balanced attack > Great defense but no offense

The Thunder aren't worth mentioning either, honestly. Like I said a few days ago, they're no different from the Chicago Bulls at this point. It's been years since they've had a healthy playoff run. Sick of hearing about what they could've done if they were healthy when they haven't managed to be healthy for a playoff run in 3 years. At this point I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

allen missed the last two games, both were losses. conley missed the first, a loss. the grizz could have adjusted to what the warriors did to neutralize allen, don't be foolish and act like they were just going to do the same thing over and over. they're a good team.


three years ago the thunder were healthy and made the finals.


last year they were healthy and made the WCF before having an injury.


they're not the bulls, that's a ridiculous comparison. ut


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> three years ago they were healthy and made the finals.
> 
> 
> last year they were healthy and made the WCF before having an injury.
> ...


There's a key player from that Finals run that isn't on the roster anymore that I don't think I have to specifically mention.

Like I said, they haven't been healthy for a playoff run in 3 years. What they could've done if they were healthy is irrelevant if they're never healthy when that time comes.

Once they put Bogut on Allen, it was over. Grizzlies were left with two options either play 4 on 5 offense (Considering they had a struggle offense regardless) or sit Allen and let their perimeter defense take a significant hit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

durant was hurt this year for the first time ever?


ibaka is the only one that seems to have reoccuring problems and i honestly think they could win without him if they had a healthy durant/westbrook. a healthy thunder team is likely the best in the league, a healthy bulls team is nowhere close(as we saw this year). the comparison is bad. the bulls had one player repeatedly getting hurt, the thunder have had injuries to different players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> durant was hurt this year for the first time ever?
> 
> 
> ibaka is the only one that seems to have reoccuring problems and i honestly think they could win without him if they had a healthy durant/westbrook. a healthy thunder team is likely the best in the league, a healthy bulls team is nowhere close(as we saw this year). the comparison is bad. the bulls had one player repeatedly getting hurt, the thunder have had injuries to different players.


Lies. Boozer was playing hurt in 2011, Noah got hurt in 2012, Deng & Hinrich got hurt in 2013, even this year Pau got hurt. Rose was the only that was getting hurt over and over yes, but he wasn't always alone on the shelf.

I'm not comparing them as a team, obviously I understand that the Thunder are the better team. But like I said, the Thunder haven't been able to keep a healthy team for a playoff run in three damn years. Until they do that, I couldn't care less about hypotheticals of what they could've done if they were at full strength.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Cavs pretty much got the east locked up for the next couple years

I'm telling you though this year Washington grabs Aldridge in free agency and next year Durant now that team would have a realistic shot at beating the Cavs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Wizards don't have any cap space to get Aldridge


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Duncan is going to mentor Aldridge just like Robinson did for him. Twin Towers 2.0 :tucky


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Wizards don't have any cap space to get Aldridge



Well I don't know any teams cap situation and I'm not that familiar with the free agency market though I know that if Washington or Chicago makes a move or 2 they're definite title contenders 


I believe Atlanta was a fluke and I wouldn't even be shocked if they lost Millsap and or Williams in free agency not to mention Cleveland whooped them without K Love and an injured Kyrie Irving


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



jtbest said:


> Well I don't know any teams cap situation and I'm not that familiar with the free agency market though I know that if Washington or Chicago makes a move or 2 they're definite title contenders
> 
> 
> I believe Atlanta was a fluke and I wouldn't even be shocked if they lost Millsap and or Williams in free agency not to mention Cleveland whooped them without K Love and an injured Kyrie Irving


Only way the Wizards would be able to afford Aldridge is if they found a way to dump Nene's awful contract without taking back any salary. In other words, it's extremely unlikely.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

how long before someone comes up to lebron and says not one, not two, not three, not four, not five, not six, but eight NBA championship losses?

admittedly he'd have to lose 4 more times.


----------



## Slim JD (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Offseason Objective: SEND JR SMITH TO THE D LEAGUE*



Pakmen said:


> You want a 6'4 guy as your small forward? lmfao good luck


He's 6'5, which is 1.96 meters. Tyreke Evans can play very well the SF, he's 6'6, which is 1.98 meters. Does 2 centimeters really make the difference?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Sixers new uniforms :mark: :banderas loving the blue


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

PhilaTough LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Phila? :westbrook3

Should've just made it say Philly.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The uniforms should say "Philly". This team will never get it completely right, but I like the jersey's otherwise.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Chrome said:


> Phila? :westbrook3
> 
> Should've just made it say Philly.





Crazy Eyes said:


> The uniforms should say "Philly". This team will never get it completely right, but I like the jersey's otherwise.


Have y'all even watched the Sixers before?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Have y'all even watched the Sixers before?


Yeah, they've been my home team; them and the Knicks. (Born in BK and then moved to Philly). I've always thought "Philly" was better than "Phila".

Seeing that Iverson jersey brings back memories. I wish that A.I. could've gotten a ring too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Philly would have been nice as well but they always pick Phila. I don't mind though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Lies. Boozer was playing hurt in 2011, Noah got hurt in 2012, Deng & Hinrich got hurt in 2013, even this year Pau got hurt. Rose was the only that was getting hurt over and over yes, but he wasn't always alone on the shelf.
> 
> I'm not comparing them as a team, obviously I understand that the Thunder are the better team. But like I said, the Thunder haven't been able to keep a healthy team for a playoff run in three damn years. Until they do that, I couldn't care less about hypotheticals of what they could've done if they were at full strength.


2 years*


their injury last year came during the WCF itself too, again this is unfair comparison. this is the first year they were truly butchered with injuries. we know what they're capable of and that's a WCF appearance every damn year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*










:killa


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

LOL CLIPPERS

I'll admit that the home jersey looks nice but :ti at the new logo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> :killa



The home is okay but the road and logo :jaydamn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Have y'all even watched the Sixers before?


Don't know, Philly just sounds better to me.









Guess I'll go google "76ers uniform history" so I know better next time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Sixers jerseys are nice.

The Clippers jerseys are trash.

Why is it so hard for some teams to redesign properly? The Bucks went back to basics, and their new image is fresh as hell. Surely, the Clippers could have done better than late 90s Microsoft-style bullshit. Even if their owner is Ballmer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Only new jerseys worth a penny is the Bucks...Clips added that black to their jerseys to stick it to Sterling one more time


Sixers dont need uniforms...they need wins


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Have y'all even watched the Sixers before?


I need to cop these jerseys :banderas

New philly and bucks uniforms are nice as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> 2 years*
> 
> 
> their injury last year came during the WCF itself too, again this is unfair comparison. this is the first year they were truly butchered with injuries. we know what they're capable of and that's a WCF appearance every damn year.


2013 - Westbrook injured
2014 - Ibaka injured
2015 - Durant & Ibaka injured

Three straight years.

Their core hasn't managed to stay healthy for a complete playoff run (And in one case even make the playoffs) since 2011-12. Just to paint the picture, at that time James Harden was still in OKC, Ray Allen was still in Boston, Dwight Howard was still in Orlando, the Nets were still in New Jersey.

We know the talent they have, but like I said what they hypothetically could've done if they were healthy is irrelevant if every year in one way or another they manage to not be at full strength when the time comes. I hope and pray that next season we finally get to see them have a playoff run with no key injuries. But until then :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Hornets should do whatever it takes to trade with the Knicks for the fourth pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

ferry is available btw. he's getting bought out for more than what his contract is worth. :lmao


when even the coli doesn't think he's a racist you know this is beyond stupid. white people getting up in arms over stupid shit like this. :no: anyways, the KINGS should look at getting him, as he's a great GM and helped build the hawks team. he didn't get the best players, but he showed he's capable of working in small markets and building a good team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

So apropos that the Clippers' new jerseys are garbage. :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> ferry is available btw. he's getting bought out for more than what his contract is worth. :lmao
> 
> 
> when even the coli doesn't think he's a racist you know this is beyond stupid. white people getting up in arms over stupid shit like this. :no: anyways, the KINGS should look at getting him, as he's a great GM and helped build the hawks team. he didn't get the best players, but he showed he's capable of working in small markets and building a good team.


Vivek would ruin Ferry like he ruins everything else.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

probably. there's a reason their last GM, his name is too long, left for a lesser job on the nuggets. it must be a pain working for that guy and having to give into his stupid demands.


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

As long as Kobe and the Lakers don't make the playoffs I'll be happy. If ***** P ever wins a ring I'll stop watching the NBA.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> probably. there's a reason their last GM, his name is too long, left for a lesser job on the nuggets. it must be a pain working for that guy and having to give into his stupid demands.


Their last GM, Pete D'Alessandro (who's a good dude), actually took a comparable job with the Nuggets. Just more on the business side.

And yeah, I'm sure the fact that he pretty much forced him to fire Mike Malone, kept pitching cockamamie bullshit and then brought in Vlade Divac to all of a sudden be the principal decision-maker had a little bit to do with it. unk3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Chris McCullough is going to be one of the biggest steals in the draft. I just wanted to be on record having said that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

In spite of some idiot(s) shooting three people only a few short blocks away from where the rally took place, it was a fantastic experience today witnessing the parade and subsequent rally for the NBA Champion Golden State Warriors today in fine, fair Oakland, California. Even the serene summer sky took on Warriors colors, with blinding blue skies and a gigantic golden orb shining down on all of us...

:mj2 

WARRIORS

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DesolationRow said:


> In spite of some idiot(s) shooting three people only a few short blocks away from where the rally took place, it was a fantastic experience today witnessing the parade and subsequent rally for the NBA Champion Golden State Warriors today in fine, fair Oakland, California. Even the serene summer sky took on Warriors colors, with blinding blue skies and a gigantic golden orb shining down on all of us...
> 
> :mj2
> 
> ...


I saw some of it on Comcast. Pray that it doesn't take another 40 years to taste the sweet nectar of victory. Curry is the modern day Moses of The Warriors that finally led them out of the desert unto The Promised land. Glad you got to take part in that event, which truly could be once in a lifetime.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Chip Kelly said:


> Chris McCullough is going to be one of the biggest steals in the draft. I just wanted to be on record having said that.


Had to double check on whether or not he was Canadian for you to be giving this type of praise. Maybe you aren't a xenophobe :hmm:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Chip Kelly said:


> Chris McCullough is going to be one of the biggest steals in the draft. I just wanted to be on record having said that.


Torn ACLs are a bitch.

I felt the same way about Quincy Miller back in 2012, and he hasn't really panned out yet.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I know it will never happen but MJ should hire Danny Ferry. Rich Cho just isn't getting the job done.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

I have to say congrats to the Warriors though I am not a Warriors fan(as in they are in not my favorite team), I am glad they won because first off Steve Keer who was a Spurs legend was the coach so glad to see him get a ring, also seeing him on NBA TNT's Telecast is pretty AWSOME this guy wins a title. Number 2 I am a HUGE raiders fan and many raiders fans are Warriors fans to(though I am spurs fan), so happy to see them happy. Number 3. Don't like clevland and Lebron. 4. Warroirs are a good organization.



Showtime said:


> allen missed the last two games, both were losses. conley missed the first, a loss. the grizz could have adjusted to what the warriors did to neutralize allen, don't be foolish and act like they were just going to do the same thing over and over. they're a good team.
> 
> 
> three years ago the thunder were healthy and made the finals.
> ...


However the spurs DID beat the Thunder without Ibaka, in 5 and 6, and 6 was without Tony Parker, sad Ibaka got hurt but all apart of the game. I feel like the Spurs deserve credit for what they did, in their route to a title.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Had to double check on whether or not he was Canadian for you to be giving this type of praise. Maybe you aren't a xenophobe :hmm:


Trey Lyles, Olivier Hanlan and Pangos are still 1, 2 and 3 on my big board.



RetepAdam. said:


> Torn ACLs are a bitch.
> 
> I felt the same way about Quincy Miller back in 2012, and he hasn't really panned out yet.


Yeah the combination of his injury and only weighing 200lbs are probably gonna drop him pretty far and I'm always a fan of high potential guys whose negatives are based on things other than their play on the court.

I think he would have to be an investment, but a year or two to get healthy and put on 15 - 20 lbs in an NBA training program would do wonders for him. As long as whoever takes him doesn't try to rush him, I think he should be able to pan out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

no idea what to think of kristaps yet but HEZONJA seems to be the real deal.

i want masai to draft portis, hollis-jefferson, or harrell.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> no idea what to think of kristaps yet but HEZONJA seems to be the real deal.
> 
> i want masai to draft portis, hollis-jefferson, or harrell.


Hezonja is everything you want in an NBA star, cocky and talented enough to back his mouth up. 

His comment about Messi :mark: I don't care where he is drafted, I'll be watching whoever's games for him.

RHJ is the way to go for the Raps if he gets playing time. Which knowing coach dipshit he won't and he'll be JJ 2.0.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Hornets will probably screw up and take WCS.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ted said:


> The Hornets will probably screw up and take WCS.


Yeah, it would suck to get the best defensive big in the draft (by a significant margin).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, it would suck to get the best defensive big in the draft (by a significant margin).


Trill + Boogie have the ingredients to be a force in the West. An intimidating 5 & 4 combo like that ( not to mention their mean-mug attitude ) is something we haven't seen in awhile with how it is nowadays because the league is so small-ball oriented. The closest case you can make for that claim is Z-BO/Gasol & Griffin/Deandre. Albeit the Jazz have a nice young front with Gobert/Favors. 

That's if the Kings can manage to snag him having said all of that :lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

LA gave us the memorable "Stay D12" billboard...I hope they follow up this summer with a "Save us D-Wade" one


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Just can't picture D-Wade putting on another jersey. He *is* the Heat. Although it won't be too far-fetched to see him joining Cleveland.










http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015/6/21/8821413/dwyane-wades-dad-is-wearing-a-cleveland-cavaliers-shirt

Apparently his dad was feeling that possibility along with the holy ghost :mj

Speaking of the Heat though, their planning to offer Dragic a 5-year, $80 million deal ( possibly higher ). Take that as you will.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13122962/miami-heat-plan-offer-goran-dragic-5-year-80-million-deal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

how isnt the cavs too far fetched :drake1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> how isnt the cavs too far fetched :drake1


Maybe because that's one of the best places ( if not the best ) for him to win another championship before he retires. Especially with his broken down body :mj

Still don't think he'll leave Miami though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

he doesn't care about winning more championships if it becomes at his own personal sacrifice :lmao


he's contemplating leaving Miami won't pay him, there's no way he's going to the Cavs who could only offer him the mini-MLE.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

And that's the problem :lol. But I guess money is more important than trying to win titles. * Looks at Kobe *.

Not making this about Kobe btw :evil


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats to the Warriors. Even though my Bulls underperformed tremendously, it's not all bad since Cleveland lost. But more importantly D. Rose going into the offseason healthy is HUGE. It'll be interesting to see what the front office has in store for Butler/free agency.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> And that's the problem :lol. But I guess money is more important than trying to win titles. * Looks at Kobe *.
> 
> Not making this about Kobe btw :evil


yes, most people would prefer getting paid MILLIONS OF DOLLARS than taking a gigantic loss(literally 40 million or more in dollars) to have a CHANCE, key word CHANCE, at a championship. :bosh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> yes, most people would prefer getting paid MILLIONS OF DOLLARS than taking a gigantic loss(literally 40 million or more in dollars) to have a CHANCE, key word CHANCE, at a championship. :bosh


Better to having a chance at something instead of dwelling in the basement :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

no, it's better to have 50 million dollars. :kobe3


your team was a first round exit because of austin rivers this year, you have literally no room to talk.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Congrats to the Warriors. Even though my Bulls underperformed tremendously, it's not all bad since Cleveland lost. But more importantly D. Rose going into the offseason healthy is HUGE. It'll be interesting to see what the front office has in store for Butler/free agency.


Can't see the Bulls offseason being too exciting. As long as they re-sign Butler, we're good. Should probably try to trade Noah and/or Gibson too while they're at it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Wade has already cemented his status as one of the best of his era, a 1st ballot HOFer and a top 3 SG all-time.

Nothing wrong with him wanting to get paid after years of taking paycuts. And even if he didn't take paycuts there still would be nothing wrong with him wanting to get paid :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Go to Cleveland!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Wade has already cemented his status as one of the best of his era, a 1st ballot HOFer and a top 3 SG all-time.
> 
> Nothing wrong with him wanting to get paid after years of taking paycuts. And even if he didn't take paycuts there still would be nothing wrong with him wanting to get paid :lol


Joining LeBron in Cleveland, when LeBron was likely the biggest reason he didn't get paid last year though?...man...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Joining LeBron in Cleveland, when LeBron was likely the biggest reason he didn't get paid last year though?...man...


I don't see how he's going to go to Cleveland. That just seems like fanfiction at this point. They will have no cap space after Kyrie & Varejao's extensions kick in and Tristan gets re-signed, and Wade ain't gonna play for the mini MLE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, it would suck to get the best defensive big in the draft (by a significant margin).


It does when you can just re-sign Biyombo and basically get the same player. A Great defender but raw on the offensive end.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Is it even possible for the Bulls to get Wade? I could see the Bulls trying to get him if it's possible, but this would probably need to include trading Noah away (which I'm ok with).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ted said:


> It does when you can just re-sign Biyombo and basically get the same player. A Great defender but raw on the offensive end.


I'm a Bismack Biyombo fan, but let's be serious...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> I don't see how he's going to go to Cleveland. That just seems like fanfiction at this point. They will have no cap space after Kyrie & Varejao's extensions kick in and Tristan gets re-signed, and Wade ain't gonna play for the mini MLE.


but that's the thing...I dont think he's evening the playing field for everyone. I feel he specifically wants a certain amount of money from Miami because of what he felt he sacrificed whereas a place like LA or whomever, he wouldn't ask for the same amount. and it may not just be the money, but the overall feeling of worth. Constantly being asked to take a paycut might have him feeling like they view him as this naive jobber who isn't perceived as a franchise guy

I could be wrong, but there was an article out a few weeks back that said what I've come to agree with. Riley and Wade are both hurt by how LeBron left and they are taking it out on each other


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> but that's the thing...I dont think he's evening the playing field for everyone. I feel he specifically wants a certain amount of money from Miami because of what he felt he sacrificed whereas a place like LA or whomever, he wouldn't ask for the same amount. and it may not just be the money, but the overall feeling of worth. Constantly being asked to take a paycut might have him feeling like they view him as this naive jobber who isn't perceived as a franchise guy
> 
> I could be wrong, but there was an article out a few weeks back that said what I've come to agree with. Riley and Wade are both hurt by how LeBron left and they are taking it out on each other


And it doesn't help when you've got Bosh getting $118 mil and then news of them planning to offer Dragic $80 mil


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Suposedly the Rockets have offered Sergio Llull (Real Madrid starting point guard) 23.8 million over 3 seasons.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

lakers are targeting :cousins

kobe and cousins on the same team :maury


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

You know it's draft season when the crazy BS rumors about draft pick trades start popping up everywhere :drose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Plz don't go to the Lakers Boogie... Plz :mj2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> And it doesn't help when you've got Bosh getting $118 mil and then news of them planning to offer Dragic $80 mil


and Whiteside next summer if he proves not to be a one year wonder.. Miami got rich ppl problems




any draft that doesnt end with the Kings drafting a guard, isn't a draft I wanna see


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

^ stauskus over vonleh last year :StephenA7


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

COUSINS, OH COUSINS. COME TO LA, COUSINS.


EITHER WE GET COUSINS OR WE GET OKAFOR.


:dance


:dance


2015/2016 free agencies should be huge, too. :dance


:dance


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Cousins finally realizing what other players did: George Karl is a snake...Sorry it gotta end this way, but Sac Town brought this on themselves

http://thebiglead.com/2015/06/23/demarcus-cousins-latest-player-to-tweet-about-george-karl-being-a-snake/


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Choose a washed up overrated coach over probably the best Big in the game :kobe9


lelkings, make knick's fans feel better daily


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

yall ready for lakers to come back around? :dance


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

On behalf of everybody: No


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

You might want to wait until a trade is actually made before celebrating


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> You might want to wait until a trade is actually made before celebrating


Boogie to the Cavs for the Delivery or Digiorno guy...book it, then crown me king of this thread


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

apparently these players forgot that this was a business. don't see any regrets when they leave in free agency.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I will say this though, IF Cousins does get traded, not sure there's a team that can offer a better package than the Lakers.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> apparently these players forgot that this was a business. don't see any regrets when they leave in free agency.


Except Karl isn't in the business end of it. While he's a decision maker, his role and security aligns much closer with the players than management. And the players' problem doesn't appear to be money but appearances.

Love to see Boogie go to the Lakers though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Karl clashing with his star players isn't anything new. I could say it surprised me that they didn't form a good relationship but I would be lying


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> You might want to wait until a trade is actually made before celebrating


who cares about the trade breh? LAKERS are back within the next 2 years. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Probably. They're the Lakers after all.

But I'll enjoy them being terrible while it lasts


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Kings better not trade Boogie and Gay.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



















Hawks still losing


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Those are awful... Their last ones were badass.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Hawks still losing


Another poor design tho :lol. NBA is washed







:washed


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Kevin Love has opted out of his contract


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

NBA news pumping :trips5

Monta-Have-It-All is opting out of Dallas and they're pursuing Danny Green :mj2

Spurs had talks with OKC and is considering trading up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613761509756391424
Go get another gem Spurs. Plz Devin Booker :drose


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Nic Batum has been traded to the Hornets for Noah Vonleh & Gerald Henderson.

Also Jeremy Lamb is headed to Charlotte as part of a separate deal.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Why any team would want Batum is beyond me....Unless you think it's something in the water in Portland that keeps guys hurt


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

:ti @ hornets.


the fuck are they doing? zeller might get traded two. they're just wasting draft picks at this point, aren't they? they have almost nothing to show for all those lottery years and giving up on vonleh this early when they knew he'd be a project is ridiculous. :lmao


and for batum of all people...without getting a pick back :mj5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

It's Bobcats...They're not the Hornets until they become respectable enough to use that name

I assume they traded Noah because they're drafting Stein or Kaminsky and moving Al to the 4


But they also picked up Jeremy Lamb soooo....idk...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> It's Bobcats...They're not the Hornets until they become respectable enough to use that name
> 
> I assume they traded Noah because they're drafting Stein or Kaminsky and moving Al to the 4
> 
> ...



From what's being talked about, they want Kaminsky.

All I will say is watching a Kaminsky/Jefferson frontcourt defensively could make for some classic TV


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

vonleh for what could turn out to be a 1 year rental of a player who's game fell off a cliff last year..

never change, charlotte. never change.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Good at drawing bigs outside the paint. He has good mid-range game. But man... Not too sure about his athleticism... Mind as well stamp "System Player" on Kaminsky's forehead. Have a feeling someone might take a reach on him though...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



> Kurt Helin ‏@basketballtalk 7m Lakers fans, the price being discussed for Cousins is the No. 2, Julius Randle and Jordan Clarkson. You okay with that?



wow...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

:lmao


the kings have no leverage and we have MITCH as our GM who isn't the type to overpay for someone that wants out(Pau, Dwight).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I like Batum but I really didn't want to give up on Vonleh so soon. Cho says he is not done dealing and he better come up with moving up in the draft or something because his job is on the line. If they take Frank the Tank I'm going to be physically ill.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> wow...


The Lakers better not do this. Just draft Okafor and develop Randle and Clarkson, who are two very promising players anyway. C'mon LA! Stay pat. Randle, Clarkson, Okafor is a damn good core to build around.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> > Kurt Helin ‏@basketballtalk 7m Lakers fans, the price being discussed for Cousins is the No. 2, Julius Randle and Jordan Clarkson. You okay with that?
> 
> 
> wow...


Kings would be out of their minds to do that. Lol Jesus Christ no.

They've been in the lottery for 8 years now and Boogie is the only superstar to show for it. He's a rare big man. A true big man. They're not exactly an attractive place to lure superstars either. Unless giving away Boogie is their last resort, don't do it. 

Karl is the one who needs to bounce. Figuratively & Literally.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Jamjam22 said:


> The Lakers better not do this. Just draft Okafor and develop Randle and Clarkson, who are two very promising players anyway. C'mon LA! Stay pat. Randle, Clarkson, Okafor is a damn good core to build around.


again, i don't see us doing that. i trust in mitch.

id be willing to give up clarkson/2nd pick for cousins/collison tho. dont really like collison, but meh.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Showtime said:


> again, i don't see us doing that. i trust in mitch.
> 
> id be willing to give up clarkson/2nd pick for cousins/collison tho. dont really like collison, but meh.


How can anyone trust Mitch Kutchap?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*

The Hornets now trade Matt Barnes to the Grizzlies for Luke Ridnour

Ridnour's contract is non-guaranteed so he'll probably get waived


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> The Hornets now trade Matt Barnes to the Grizzlies for Luke Ridnour
> 
> Ridnour's contract is non-guaranteed so he'll probably get waived
> 
> ...


Luke Ridnour was in Memphis?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

NBA draft day :drose
* Digs up pre-lottery *



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Spoiler: My pre-lottery 1st round mock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously with the correct team order, re-mock:



Spoiler: Updated mock draft order



1. Minnesota - Karl-Anthony Towns, C Kentucky
2. LA Lakers - Jahlil Okafor, C Duke
3. Philadelphia - D'Angelo Russell, PG/SG Ohio State
4. New York - Kristaps Porzingis, PF Latvia
5. Orlando - Justise Winslow, SG/SF Duke
6. Sacramento - Willie Cauley-Stein, C Kentucky
7. Denver - Emmanuel Mudiay, PG Congo
8. Detroit - Mario Hezonja, SG/SF Croatia
9. Charlotte - Frank Kaminsky, C Wisconsin
10. Miami - Stanley Johnson, SF Arizona
11. Indiana - Myles Turner, PF/C Texas
12. Utah - Jerian Grant, PG Notre Dame
13. Phoenix - Kelly Oubre, SF Kansas
14. Oklahoma City - Devon Booker, SG Kentucky
15. Atlanta - Tyus Jones, PG Duke
16. Boston - Trey Lyles, PF Kentucky
17. Milwaukee - Bobby Portis, PF Arkansas
18. Houston - Sam Dekker, SF Wisconsin
19. Washington - Kevon Looney, PF UCLA
20. Toronto - Montrezl Harrell, PF Louisville
21. Dallas - Cameron Payne, PG Murray State
22. Chicago - RJ Hunter, SG Georgia State
23. Portland - Chris McCullough, PF Syracuse
24. Cleveland - Delon Wright, PG Utah
25. Memphis - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson, SF Arizona
26. San Antonio - Justin Anderson, SG/SF Virginia
27. LA Lakers - Rashad Vaughn, SG UNLV
28. Boston - Robert Upshaw, C Washington
29. Brooklyn - Jarell Martin, PF LSU
30. Golden State - Richaun Holmes, PF Bowling Green



Nothing really changed for me. Swamped Porzingis / Mudiay, Johnson / Kaminsky & RJ Hunter / Anderson. I want Hunter so bad, but he's like a cookie in a jar. Someone is going to reach sooner. Replaced Dakari Johnson with Richaun Holmes from Bowling Green. Thought about moving WCS down because of his foot problems + attitude concerns, but I can't see him being left out of the top 10. I still think Kaminsky is still the most unpredictable selection. Mocks varies him from 7th all the way to 18th. Moved him up 1 spot since the Charlotte news. Gut feelings says Booker would be slight higher seeing as though he's the best shooter in the draft, but 14 seems about right with his defensive question marks. I really do hope the Spurs can trade up and grab him. With the right tuning he'll replace Danny Green IMO if he does decide to move on.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> The Hornets now trade Matt Barnes to the Grizzlies for Luke Ridnour
> 
> Ridnour's contract is non-guaranteed so he'll probably get waived
> 
> ...


Gay and Melo REALLY scared Memphis from going after legit scorers who can create their own shot huh?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



> Mike BresnahanVerified account
> ‏@Mike_Bresnahan
> Lakers unwilling to part with Julius Randle in Cousins trade talks. He's lost 20 pounds and his outside shot has improved. A lot.


Seems like they are going to keep their pick too according to ESPNLA as well


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Aldridge's agent has told Portland that he wants OUT apparently

I noticed Jimmy Buckets and LMA started following each other on instagram a few weeks ago so I've known about this a while now

This is MY scoop

Bulls 7th ring incoming


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Aldridge still has SA on top of his list









Come to the dark side and become a legend


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I'll fite u 4 him


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I think he knows whose the real winners


















You can have one of these Aldridge.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

so the lakers. the lakers are the real winners. the ones that consistently beat the spurs, right? have all that great history, have proven to be able to rebound, etc. :kobe3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Current contenders. Not basement dwellers who reminisce on past glory and still have a flappy n' sick superstar :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

oh you mean like spurs and their fans that just lost to austin rivers 2 months ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Still trying to see what time were the Lakers playoff game was :kobe3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614224757983047680
:mj4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

TRILL :mark:










The KINGS are going to regain their throne :drose


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*










This gif :lmao Poor kid


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Bobby Portis :dance2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I like this pick, could end up being one of the biggest steals of the draft for the Bulls. Jalen was even comparing him to Rasheed and shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Lol no. Spurs kill me with this shit. RJ was right there :gameover

Oh well... :mj2


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

LOLKNICKS. Never understood why you'd take a player who's clearly a project when you could get established talent right there. Mudiay, Winslow, Cauley-Stein were right there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Never change Charlotte. We could have had our Big Three!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Winslow is going to be a STAR.

I don't know shit about Portis, lol.

Knicks, LOL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/6/...will-now-be-seeded-1-8-regardless-of-division

So teams will now be seeded 1-8 regardless of whether they win their division or not. Not quite what everyone wanted but it's a good start imo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



> Fans unearth Kobe Bryant ‘rapist’ tweet from Lakers draft pick Larry Nance Jr.
> 
> Expect some serious awkwardness when Kobe Bryant meets newly-drafted Lakers teammate Larry Nance, Jr. at training camp. That's because Nance, the 27th overall pick out of Wyoming, sent out a tweet three years ago that made light of Bryant’s infamous 2003 rape case. "Gee I sure hope Kobe can keep his hands to himself in Denver this time... #rapist," Nance joked in the tweet that he soon deleted after being selected by Los Angeles - but not quick enough to prevent it from spreading like wildfire on social media. While he’s yet to address this unexpected controversy, Nance did reach out to his new fanbase on Twitter Thursday night with a short, sweet message: “#LakerNation”
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/fans-unearth-kobe-rapist-tweet-lakers-draft-pick-article-1.2271993












Smh... :kobe9


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Portis tweeted 'fuck derrick rose' a few years ago.

teenagers post shit. 

why is this news?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

RUSSEL THO.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Real winners? I thought I was at the parade and rally for the real winners last Friday. :confused

Let's get LOONEY with it! :mark: :cheer :woo Got to watch the Warriors select Kevon Looney from, ugh, UCLA (but I forgive him!... and he _was_ impressive on the boards against CAL) on the treadmill at the gym in which my Brazilian jujitsu class is held. 

It was so touching to see Stephen Curry welcome Mr. Looney to Dub Nation on the crawler with his tweet. 

LOL Knicks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

i think knicks made out fine. it's no guarantee that mudiay becomes a star or anything, much less anyone else. 

if Porzingis can fill out his body/frame, he could become really good. from the stuff i watched, he seems to already have quite a bit of offensive skill as well as an impressive 3 point shot. 

there's also a chance of him becoming a barg 2.0 though. :side:


they also did eventually get a point guard.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

:lmao The salt is real with Knicks fans tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

WIGGINS/TOWNS are going to WRECK HAVOC on the league in a few years, if not sooner. a really dangerous duo. :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

http://streamable.com/c1ys?t=28.3 (credit to lc)


RUSSELL is legit. I seriously can't wait until the start of the season. :mark: only 4 more months. :side:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Jalen needs to stick to being on NBA Countdown. Not sure why he was on the panel for the draft. He literally offered nothing. Don't get me started on his player comparisons :side:

The Heat are big winners in this draft. They got Justise Winslow who I think can be a star. For me. I think he should start over Deng then Deng can lead the second unit but we'll see. I think the Rockets did pretty good as well by adding Dekker and Harrell. Dekker can contribute right away and Harrell will compete for minutes. 

For the losers, it'd definitely got to be the Knicks. Sure, they got Jerian Grant but they could've picked up someone like Winslow or Cauley-Stein at #4 . I'm not sure why people are calling the Sixers losers when they ended up with Okafor. Sure, they have Noel, Embiid, and now Okafor but I don't think that's a bad thing. They needed a point guard here (Russell) but they had to take Okafor as he was the next best player available. Noel/Okafor might be better than Noel/Embiid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

*https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/21...18112_3c7cbfb8542.1.5.2165118443168482991.mp4

:hglol*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614291165345619968
I like this guy already


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Jamjam22 said:


> Jalen needs to stick to being on NBA Countdown. Not sure why he was on the panel for the draft. He literally offered nothing. Don't get me started on his player comparisons :side:


This. Absolutely this. I don't understand why he has a job. I don't want to see any brother get his money taken away. But if my finger was on the button, Jalen, his terrible rap analogies and his awkward delivery would all be gone right now.



> For the losers, it'd definitely got to be the Knicks. Sure, they got Jerian Grant but they could've picked up someone like Winslow or Cauley-Stein at #4 .


I think I'm the only NYer who didn't mind this pick. Knicks aren't going anywhere anyway. Might as well grab somebody with the highest ceiling even if it'll take half a decade to get there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

it's really not that bad of a pick, people are definitely overreacting and were going to do so regardless as soon as the knicks fell to the 4th pick. that's what they're mad about.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Sixers trying to build a team with no one under 6'11, Celtics trying to build a team with no one over 6'8.

The Atlantic Division everyone.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614291165345619968
> I like this guy already


Like he has a choice but to treat them :mj


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

My thoughts on the draft after some time to think.

1. The top 3 went in the right order, Philly has some serious thinking to do. I believe Noel and Okafor are the front court for their future, Embiid is going to be moved within the year.

2. The only thing Jalen Rose said all night that was of any value was that Porzingis has the ceiling of Dirk Nowitzki and the basement of Darko Milicic... while I hope the kid breaks the recent trend of Euro players I certainly think this was the wrong pick for the Knicks. I feel if he hadn't of been drafted at #4 he would have fell much further back as Orlando I was confident was going to take Herzogna anyway.

3. Despite what so many people are saying, Cauley-Stein at #6 was the absolute right pick, they are moving Cousions.... it's happening. The guy fills the role, is going to be a NBA All Defensive perennial down the road and will fit the culture perfectly with the Kings.

4. Mudiay falling to 7 is a match made in heaven.

5. Charlotte does it again, going for a college superstar who will not translate to the NBA. This was the wrong pick, I love Kaminsky and would love to see him succeed but this is just a terrible selection for both the player and the team.

6. The steal of the night was Justice Winslow at #10 to the Heat. Him getting passed on by Detroit and Charlotte blows my mind. He will be the starter by mid season if not earlier.

7. Terry Rozier at 16 is very odd, someone knows something we don't/

8. Dekker at 18 to Houston is awesome, glad to see him land somewhere good.

9. Toronto finally made the pick I wanted them to make, aside for Winslow falling to 10, this is the going to be the darkhorse/sleeper of the season. I also feel we will be bringing in a PF based off this pick... maybe Faried?

10. RJ Hunter not falling to #30 made me sad.


All in all, pretty predictable, nothing to shocking, no big trades. 


My Rookie of the Year pick is definitely Mudiay.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...arisons-jalen-rose-made-during-2015-nba-draft 

Not a big fan of Bleacher Report in general but this article, mainly comprised of NBA players' tweets about Jalen Rose's horrible player comparisons, is a bit of a riot. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

My fav comparison was R.J. Hunter = Kevin Martin. Both look pretty much identical in the face + light-skinned. 

But Jalen is one of the homies though. He's a cool cat


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Loving this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614239690984693760
They need to release a rainbow jersey with 'MUDIAY' on the back ASAP.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Hibachi said:


> My thoughts on the draft after some time to think.
> 
> 1. The top 3 went in the right order, Philly has some serious thinking to do. I believe Noel and Okafor are the front court for their future, Embiid is going to be moved within the year.
> 
> ...


embiid is far and away a better prospect than okafor. they won't deal him if he can prove to be healthy. he's the best prospect in a long while, it's just the injury concerns.

cousins/WCS can play together and cousins gets to move to his preferred position of 4. this wasn't a pick made thinking that cousins was leaving, they're actually the perfect combo. kings culture is also terrible...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I can't wait to watch Kings game next season. Trill & Boogie are going to tear it up. I mean tear it up :boogie


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Riley got a top 5 pick at #10 ? Miami Heists strikes again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



watts63 said:


> Riley got a top 5 pick at #10 ? Miami Heists strikes again.


Thanks to MJ's idiocy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

jordan passing up on 6 picks for one guy :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

That's MJ's white guy now :cudi


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Magic should trade Frye so my boy Hezonja can have #8 .

Really shocked to see Kaminsky go so early, expected him to fall to Indy or ATL


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Kaminsky wasn't a bad pick but they still have no rim protection if they start Kaminsky and Jefferson together. I don't think they're done making moves though. They need someone at the two who can score unless they start some combo of Batum/MKG/Barnes. My guess is that if they don't go searching for a two-guard, then they'll go with a starting lineup of: Kemba, MKG, Batum, Williams, and Jefferson. Their second unit would look pretty nice with Mo-Will, MKG, Barnes, Kaminsky, and Zeller. But if they go and get a serviceable two-guard, I think this team can make it into the playoffs as a #6 seed at best. Kaminsky wasn't a bad pick but I thnk if they took Winslow here, their team would be more complete.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

barnes is on memphis breh


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Like he has a choice but to treat them :mj


What is more interesting is how they are trying to handle the situation with Nance, Jr and Kobe over his tweet. Kupchak should have stepped up and sat in with the two other than just put them in a room and hope it goes well. 



Hibachi said:


> My thoughts on the draft after some time to think.
> 
> 1. The top 3 went in the right order, Philly has some serious thinking to do. I believe Noel and Okafor are the front court for their future, Embiid is going to be moved within the year.
> 
> ...


I think Embiid will never play a minute, he is not going to play at all with the way his back is. 

Porzingis looks good on paper, but I think he is going to be another bust. Interesting stat...ever since Yao's being drafted in 2002, there has not been one single foreign lottery pick to be an All-Star. But of course, it's typical of the Knicks to get a guy that won't pan out again. 

As a Celtics fan, adding Terry Rozier means that there will be some of these guards moved in the offseason to find some veteran help or open up cap space to pursue someone like a Kevin Love. Right now, you have Rozier, Marcus Smart, Isaiah Thomas, Avery Bradley, and Paul Pressey all at the point. You don't need five point guards, they need help in the post.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The only way I can get over this is if Frank The Tank plays like Dirk.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Jamjam22 said:


> LOLKNICKS. Never understood why you'd take a player who's clearly a project when you could get established talent right there. Mudiay, Winslow, Cauley-Stein were right there.


How is it that someone who barely played one season in China is a more established talent than someone who has played two seasons in Spain?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

yall realize wiggins is a foreign player and will be an all-star/star player, right? those stats are stupid and meaningless. giannis will be great too and if embiid was healthy he'd be the best prospect in the league.


the team drafted who they thought was needed. WCS will never develop as an offensive player and Mudiay may not pan out, just like porzingis. shit happens.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I'm starting to warm up to the Frank The Tank pick but if we don't even give Biyombo a qualifying offer because of that my mind may change again.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ted said:


> I'm starting to warm up to the Frank The Tank pick but if we don't even give Biyombo a qualifying offer because of that my mind may change again.


 I think Biyombo will definately be on another team, hopefully my Raptors. He'd be a good fit for both the team and the city.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Sixers trying to build a team with no one under 6'11, Celtics trying to build a team with no one over 6'8.
> 
> The Atlantic Division everyone.


I think it's nice of you to use "build" and "Team" in the same sentence as "Sixers" and "Celtics"


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

aldridge is scheduled to visit the raps :mark:

so just like slim thug came through for dwight, drake needs to come through and get aldridge a lifetime vip pass to all strip clubs in toronto.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Bobby Portis brought 3 boxes of donuts for the media at his press conference :mj4

I'm liking this guy already

Stay in the West unless you want to come be Bobby Portis' backup plz LMA


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

apparently the suns feel like brandon knight's 13 ppg contribution for them this season is worth 14 mil AAV over the next 5 years

:maury


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*

$14 mil is fine for Knight. You guys have to realize that the cap is going to shoot up significantly after next season. Not only will superstars be paid more but EVERYONE will be paid more. MLE players will be making like $8-9 mil a year.

Anyway, the dumbass Hornets decided not to give Bismack Biyombo a qualifying offer which makes him an unrestricted free agent. Ainge needs to make him a priority. He's a starting caliber center that's only like 22-23 and he probably won't command huge money. I'd much rather get Biyombo than someone like Greg Monroe that we're linked to


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

at that amount i'd rather go get someone with larger upside, like a reggie jackson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

reggie jackson does not have higher upside than knight nor has he at all played better than knight. not exactly sure what you're basing any of that on, knight was consistent as well with the bucks last year and played incredibly well, reggie was largely inconsistent and his shooting is awful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Reggie's going to get a similar contract probably.

And Knight is actually younger than Jackson btw


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

i want biyombo too btw. he lacks a lot, but he's a good defensive big that can also grab boards. he'd do well with an offensive minded power forward, like Aldridge for instance. :evil


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

ORLANDO BOUGHT OUT MARIO'S CONTRACT FROM BARCELONA :mark:

The Fran Vazquez curse is lifted :mark:

I'm posting in this thread for the first time in ages :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Mario Hezonja is the next Michael Jordan. Believe that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

76ers trade Nerlens Noel and Robert Covington to Boston for Marcus Smart and James Young , What you think Philly fans?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

ALDRIDGE.

I want the Raptors to try for Biyombo too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Fuck you guys. PF is the only legitimate hole on Orlando's roster, and he'd be absolutely perfect next to Vuc.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

It sucks to see Biz go. He is a Great guy off of the court and you don't see that very much in this day and time. Good luck to him wherever he goes as he makes us look stupid again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



SpeedStick said:


> 76ers trade Nerlens Noel and Robert Covington to Boston for Marcus Smart and James Young , What you think Philly fans?


that is so fucking awful i hope you're not serious. nerlens noel is far and away better than marcus smart. he's a defensive monster, similar to davis.


the only way that trade is redeemable is if the celtics trade all the picks they got from the nets as well as a first rounder of their own.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



SpeedStick said:


> 76ers trade Nerlens Noel and Robert Covington to Boston for Marcus Smart and James Young , What you think Philly fans?


Eh you sure? Because the only thing I'm seeing is David Aldridge suggesting Smart and Young for Noel and Covington. Just as @RUSSELL already said, that would be a fucking horrible unless the Sixers are still interested in tanking. Sooner or later, they have to think about rebuilding a professional basketball team. 

Speaking of Aldridge's ( as in LaMarcus ), here's his visiting order starting Tuesday:



Lakers
Rockets
Spurs
Suns
Mavericks 
Raptors
Knicks

Best of luck to the contestants. You poor souls...


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Duncan & Ginobili resign for the minimum and they get Aldridge in free agency...Another championship for the Spurs.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I don't see how Tim Hardaway Jr. will fit with the Hawks. I was really hoping for some aggressive FA hunting for a C. 
@SpeedStick there is no confirmations of that trade man


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Great trade for the 76centers imo :cozy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Luke Ridnour traded again :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I'm liking Toronto's off-season so far:

They basically swapped Vasquez for Ridnour but also picked up a 1st, a 2nd, some cash and saved $4m this year. 

Ridnour's contract is non-guaranteed till July 11th as well so they can use his as a trade chip or just waive him before then.

Ujiri at it again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

so where do you guys think MONROE is going? not exactly the best player available out there, a poor man's version of aldridge kind of with his game, but there's going to be teams offering him the max when LA is signed.


i can see the knicks grabbing him, but his defense is awful and him/Porzingis would be terrible defensively and that's without including Melo in there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Anywhere but Boston

Anyway, free agency begins at midnight here's the top 50 free agents per HoopsHype


Spoiler: Top 50



1.	LeBron James
2.	Marc Gasol
3.	LaMarcus Aldridge
4.	Kawhi Leonard (Restricted)
5.	Kevin Love
6.	Jimmy Butler (Restricted)
7.	Dwyane Wade
8.	DeAndre Jordan
9.	Tim Duncan
10.	Goran Dragic
11.	Draymond Green (Restricted)
12.	Brook Lopez
13.	Paul Millsap
14.	Greg Monroe
15.	Monta Ellis
16.	Brandon Knight (Restricted)
17.	Reggie Jackson (Restricted)
18.	Rajon Rondo
19.	Tyson Chandler
20.	Khris Middleton (Restricted)
21.	Josh Smith
22.	Tobias Harris (Restricted)
23.	DeMarre Carroll
24.	Tristan Thompson (Restricted)
25.	Enes Kanter (Restricted)
26.	David West
27.	Robin Lopez
28.	Lou Williams
29.	Patrick Beverley (Restricted)
30.	Wesley Matthews
31.	Thaddeus Young
32.	Danny Green
33.	Omer Asik
34.	Paul Pierce
35.	Manu Ginobili
36.	Iman Shumpert (Restricted)
37.	J.R. Smith
38.	Corey Brewer
39.	Brandon Bass
40.	Amar’e Stoudemire
41.	Brandan Wright
42.	Carlos Boozer
43.	Arron Afflalo
44.	Jordan Hill
45.	Marco Belinelli
46.	Ed Davis
47.	Rodney Stuckey
48.	Kosta Koufos
49.	Gerald Green
50.	Kevin Garnett


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I'd rather prefer LOPEZ instead. At least he can protect the rim and overall is an superior defender.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> reggie jackson does not have higher upside than knight nor has he at all played better than knight. not exactly sure what you're basing any of that on, knight was consistent as well with the bucks last year and played incredibly well, reggie was largely inconsistent and his shooting is awful.


:bosh

reggie averaged 17/9/5 post all star this past season. he's a far superior athlete and a better decision maker than knight, who in retrospect only thrived in milwaukee because there was literally nobody else on that team that seemed to be able to generate consistent offense. 

jackson can improve from 3, but he was actually more efficient from the field than knight this year. ut with the blind praise.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> :bosh
> 
> reggie averaged 17/9/5 post all star this past season. he's a far superior athlete and a better decision maker than knight, who in retrospect only thrived in milwaukee because there was literally nobody else on that team that seemed to be able to generate consistent offense.
> 
> jackson can improve from 3, but he was actually more efficient from the field than knight this year. ut with the blind praise.


Lol. Tell me who was in Detroit that could generate consistent offense?

Knight had a TS% of 54.3, Jackson had a TS% of 51.1.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

did drummond and monroe leave the pistons last year?

I never said reggie was a better shooter than knight, but I think we'll see him take the quantum leap next year now that he's established himself as the floor general over in detroit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Don't know how much of this is really true, but I've been seeing rumors of the Spurs reportedly contacted the Cavaliers for a trade that would send Tiago Splitter and Patty Mills to the Cavs for Brendan Haywood. Then they would release/waive Haywood to create more cap room to allow them to retain Danny Green and sign LaMarcus Aldridge.

I love me some Patty Cake, but I guess if it's to free up cap, then by all means...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Drummond's offense is composed entirely of dunks and putbacks, he isn't good at anything else on that end.

Monroe isn't worth mentioning either because Reggie played terrible for the most part when they were in the lineup together mostly due to the fact that Pistons spacing was terrible with so many non-shooters on the court. For the most part the only time he consistently played well for Detroit this season was when Monroe was injured and they started Tolliver at PF.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

that has nothing to do with knight stat stuffing because the bucks had no other offensive threats.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

If we're considering Andre Drummond to be an offensive threat, a guy who mind you has no offensive game whatsoever, then yes the Bucks had several offensive threats


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Don't know how much of this is really true, but I've been seeing rumors of the Spurs reportedly contacted the Cavaliers for a trade that would send Tiago Splitter and Patty Mills to the Cavs for Brendan Haywood. Then they would release/waive Haywood to create more cap room to allow them to retain Danny Green and sign LaMarcus Aldridge.
> 
> I love me some Patty Cake, but I guess if it's to free up cap, then by all means...


Yes this has been reported on locally here as well. That would be quite the interesting maneuver on the Spurs' part. Aldridge on that team while retaining everyone but Splitter and Mills with freed up cap space... :hmm:

Bob Myers will be calling up Draymoneyyyyy Green in 4 hours and 24 minutes! :mark: :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

^the cavs would become a bigger threat than the spurs. manu and parker have both regressed more than people want to say, they lost to the clippers this year. age _has _catching up to them.




Champ said:


> that has nothing to do with knight stat stuffing because the bucks had no other offensive threats.


"stat stuffing"


you realize they were winning games with him and then faltered hard after trading him away...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DesolationRow said:


> Yes this has been reported on locally here as well. That would be quite the interesting maneuver on the Spurs' part. Aldridge on that team while retaining everyone but Splitter and Mills with freed up cap space... :hmm:
> l


Splitter is a good defensive hand, but that's about it. Much rather prefer Diaw over him. Better passer, better offensive game. He just has a better understanding about how the system works. Also, it's time for CoJo to receive a bigger role. He deserves it. He's so much of an hound defensively. Still raw shooting rise, but he's really aggressive; decent ball-handler & penetrator.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

LMA is about to get paid!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*

Pelicans and Anthony Davis agree on 5 year, $145 mil extension that will begin in the 2016-17 season.

Also Kawhi Leonard and the Spurs have agreed on a 5 year, $90 mil contract


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Fuck... 22 years old and getting $145 mill. What a life.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Al-Farouq Aminu has agreed to a deal with the Blazers for 4 years, $30 mil


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Pelicans and Anthony Davis agree on 5 year, $145 mil extension that will begin in the 2016-17 season.
> 
> Also Kawhi Leonard and the Spurs have agreed on a 5 year, $90 mil contract
> 
> ...


why would davis do this? :bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> why would davis do this? :bosh



I can think of 145 million reasons why he did


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

well he could have at least waited until next year. im not sure he could have earned more than that anyways since it's 29 mil per year, but it still seems really high.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

nvm, davis's contract will be 30% of the salary cap regardless of what those numbers say. he could still potentially get even more than that. :bosh


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Al-Farouq Aminu has agreed to a deal with the Blazers for 4 years, $30 mil
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Blazers lose LaMarcus and probably Wesley too, and their solution is to overpay Aminu?...Well, then, wish them luck in next year's lottery.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Aldridge is liking pics on instagram of people wearing Lakers jerseys with his name on them :mj

Magic dap me, breh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*

Few updates

Nets are nearing agreement on a 3 year, $60 mil deal for Brook Lopez and 4 year, $50 mil deal for Thad Young

Pacers are looking like the frontrunners for Monta Ellis

Portland & Damian Lillard are nearing agreement on a 5 year, $120 mil deal

Bulls nearing agreement with Mike Dunleavy on 3 year, $15 mil deal

Khris Middleton back to the Bucks for 5 years, $70 mil

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

can someone explain to me how a 22 y.o gets that much money? i thought you had to have a certain number of years with your team before you become eligible for that kinda money


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*



padraic said:


> can someone explain to me how a 22 y.o gets that much money? i thought you had to have a certain number of years with your team before you become eligible for that kinda money



His extension doesn't kick until 2016, after the cap rises significantly due to the new TV deal. Added to the fact that he'll most likely be eligible for the Derrick Rose rule so he'll be able to get a higher max.

Same reason why Lillard is getting a $120 mil extension (And could possibly get more). It's a new era in the NBA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Lord help us

Bulls gonna bring back the exact same team as last year and hope they somehow get it done against a healthier Cavs team


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*

Goran Dragic back to Miami for 5 years, $90 mil with a player option after year 4

Also Paul Millsap will reportedly decide between Atlanta & Orlando. The Magic met with him last night and offered 4 years, $80 mil


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lord help us
> 
> Bulls gonna bring back the exact same team as last year and hope they somehow get it done against a healthier Cavs team


I'd say the coach will differ extremely from the one they had last year. Mirotic will be better and if Rose & Pau can stay healthy...I think they can beat the Cavs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> ^the cavs would become a bigger threat than the spurs. manu and parker have both regressed more than people want to say, they lost to the clippers this year. age _has _catching up to them.


Yes, great points. The Cavs would be the major beneficiaries from the move. 



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Splitter is a good defensive hand, but that's about it. Much rather prefer Diaw over him. Better passer, better offensive game. He just has a better understanding about how the system works. Also, it's time for CoJo to receive a bigger role. He deserves it. He's so much of an hound defensively. Still raw shooting rise, but he's really aggressive; decent ball-handler & penetrator.


I like Diaw as well. His passing has always impressed me. Honestly think he'd be a fine fit for the Warriors' present system, but obviously he will be fine where he is, ha. 


Argh please just accept the max Draymoneyyyyy don't even answer these other teams' calls! :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Danny Green back to the Spurs, 4 years $45 mil


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Sugar K back










Danny Green back










Only one more thing to do...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Spurs trade Splitter to the Hawks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

If they're trading Splitter, then they must feel extremely confident about their chances of getting Aldridge









Also does this mean the Hawks are gonna let Millsap walk? Start Splitter at center and move Horford to the 4?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Orlando offered Millsap a max deal. :trollbrook

I don't know what it'd mean for Tobias, but I fucking love Millsap and he and Vuc would complement each other amazingly on offense. The defense would be lackluster, though, but IDON'TGIVEAFUCK. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

So DeMarre Carroll just announced on Instagram that he's signing with the Raptors. Apparently 4 years, $60 mil

Hawks gonna be looking a lot different next year


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Green :mj2. He's the only SG I wanted. 

Someone PLEASE save the Knicks from themselves and sign Afflalo :vince7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

4 years/60 million.

I guess Aminu and Leonard set the market here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616277331053813760
THANKS FOR BRING THIS TO MY REALIZATION ZACH.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

LOL, Demarre Carroll, really?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL, Demarre Carroll, really?


what does this mean


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Bet.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

yeah noto announced that a page ago


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Jimmy Butler back to the Bulls for 5 years, $95 mil :butler


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

JIMMY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Jimmy with the well-deserved max.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Kevin Love & Tristan Thompson both headed back to Cleveland

Kevin Love for 5 years, $110 mil; Thompson for 4 years, approximately $80 mil

Dat payroll


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

BIRDS RIGHTS


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

20 mil aav for thompson? lolwhat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Some people are saying it's 5 years, $80 mil. But I don't know how that can be when Kyrie is already their designated 5 year player. You can't have multiple guys under 5 year deals that are coming off rookie contracts.

Unless that only applies to guys on 5 year, $90 mil deals


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

THOMPSON GETTING PAID ON CANADA DAY. :mark:


let us rejoice, friends.


also lol @ gilbert's pockets right now. his luxury tax is going to be huge.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Which FAs are now left for the Lakers to miss out on? :lebron8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

i only wanted LA, harris, and a rim protector from this FA. not sure how lakers have missed out on anyone when it's largely been a bunch of RFA's that have resigned so far. :kobe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Spurs extend qualifying offer to CoJo, which is 500K lower than Mills contract. I'm all in for them trading Mills and keep CoJo while clearing a small amount.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

you want mills gone after how valuable he proved to be in the finals last year?

chandler to the suns confirmed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> you want mills gone after how valuable he proved to be in the finals last year?


You mean the year before? ( I know what you meant ) :lol. He out-performed Parker by far in the Clippers series these past playoffs too.

I don't want him gone. Trust me. But can't have it all.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

deuces amir johnson. gonna be odd to see him in green next year.

singler to the thunder.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Lakers Fall Out of Race for Aldridge:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616275904252096512
Woj reported that the Lakers "didn't make a strong impression" in their meeting with Aldridge. Mike Bresnahan of the Los Angeles Times said Aldridge won't be joining the team, because he didn't like the basketball portion of the Lakers' presentation. Woj confirmed Aldridge wasn't a fan of how much of L.A.'s presentation focused on opportunities outside of basketball. Aldridge "didn't quite gel" with Kobe Bryant, and didn't get the answers he sought from the Lakers legend, Bresnahan continued.

Spurs Frontrunners for Aldridge:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616321743582433280
Woj noted San Antonio made a "powerful" presentation today and remain the frontrunners for Aldridge. Yahoo Sports' Marc J. Spears reported the Spurs planned to bring veteran Manu Ginobili to their meeting with Aldridge on Wednesday, according to Garcia. Spears had previously noted the team planned to send Tony Parker, Tim Duncan and head coach Gregg Popovich. Aldridge left the meeting "impressed for sure," according to Ken Berger of CBS Sports.

We're so close. Got'em coach!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

kobe's selfishness cost the lakers dwight and aldridge. don't want to hear kobe say he's serious about winning another title before he retires.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Kobe to LMA:










Kobe lived by his sword & by gawd, he's damn sure gonna die by that sword.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Paul Millsap back to the Hawks on a 3 year, $58 mil deal with a option for year 3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> Lord help us
> 
> Bulls gonna bring back the exact same team as last year and hope they somehow get it done against a healthier Cavs team


That exact same Bulls team is better than a healthier Cavs team tho. Better coaching is what they need.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



CHIcagoMade said:


> That exact same Bulls team is better than a healthier Cavs team tho. Better coaching is what they need.


have to assume this is trolling since the bulls still don't have a go-to scorer until rose returns to mvp form.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

:mark: FUCK EVERYBODY WHO THOUGHT K-LOVE WAS LEAVING US!! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Millsap :mj2

Tobias has GOTTA stay now.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Looks like LA was trying to sell Aldridge on the money making aspect with tv/merch deals and VIP stuff. The guy wants to win and that shit isn't what he is looking for. I bet the Spurs had a comprehensive layout and talked nothing but basketball, team basketball to be exact. 

I think it was Malik Rose that talked about the change in atmosphere when he was traded from the Spurs, he said the guys here always talked ball and how they could be better at it. When he got to NY he said all the guys were worried about what designer they were gonna wear and what celebrity they were going to hang out with.

Looks like Aldridge has his head straight and is focused on the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

In one of the least surprising moves of the offseason, Paul Pierce is headed to the Clippers on a three year deal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> kobe's selfishness cost the lakers dwight and aldridge. don't want to hear kobe say he's serious about winning another title before he retires.


ut

kobe is there for one more year, there's no way kobe told LA that he's going to be in his shadow or anything of the such. Kobe has talked repeatedly about this being his last year and someone else needing to take over, stop eating all the bullshit you read. :kobe

from what i read LA wanted to compete for titles next year, Lakers probably aren't going to be there quite next year and that's ultimately what cost them. 




HardKoR said:


> Looks like LA was trying to sell Aldridge on the money making aspect with tv/merch deals and VIP stuff. The guy wants to win and that shit isn't what he is looking for. I bet the Spurs had a comprehensive layout and talked nothing but basketball, team basketball to be exact.
> 
> I think it was Malik Rose that talked about the change in atmosphere when he was traded from the Spurs, he said the guys here always talked ball and how they could be better at it. When he got to NY he said all the guys were worried about what designer they were gonna wear and what celebrity they were going to hang out with.
> 
> Looks like Aldridge has his head straight and is focused on the game.


this spurs talk is getting incredibly annoying. there is no franchise in the NBA that is more determined to win than the Lakers. No one. No owners need to wim more than the Buss's because their profits are solely from the Lakers, not other businesses like other owners, so they NEED to be good.


all this bullshit about the spurs, your culture is 2 barely 2 decades long, ours spans 7 decades and is full of winning.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

how else do you decipher them not gelling magic? it's probably because kobe didn't show enough interest in teaming up with him. this was the case with dwight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

he talked for 3 minutes and said they'd probably pair up like Kobe/Pau did on the court. 


Kobe didn't ruin the entire presentation by talking for 3 minutes and again from what has been said, it was more about their lack of focus on the basketball portion of their pitch than anything else.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



> David West says said the rumors about him going to the Knicks are ridiculous; he wants to be with a contender; the Knicks don't qualify.












Is there any chance of LMA to the Knicks? :drose


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

shump is staying with the cavs. 4 years/40 mil.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Butler back. :jbutler

Never really seriously thought he'd go somewhere else but I'm glad that's out of the way now and he'll be a Bull for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> ut
> 
> this spurs talk is getting incredibly annoying. there is no franchise in the NBA that is more determined to win than the Lakers. No one. No owners need to wim more than the Buss's because their profits are solely from the Lakers, not other businesses like other owners, so they NEED to be good.
> 
> ...


Every fucking team needs to win, everyone. The Lakers make money win or lose, they were absolute shit last year and more than likely made more money than the Spurs did. Btw Spurs culture is way older than 20 years and has been brutally consistent even going back to their ABA days. They don't have one of the best records in all of sports, even surpassing your precious Lakers, for nothing. The Lakers may have the history but they are not the same staff and players of yesteryear. The organization has made some bone head decisions of late and if you don't believe that, take off your rose colored glasses.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Draymoney back to the Warriors, 5 years $85 mil :drose

@DesolationRow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Lakers vs Spurs fan warfare. I love it :lenny5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

So the Kings are trading Nik Stauskas, Jason Thompson & Carl Landry to Philly in a salary dump.

Yes that is Nik Stauskas the guy that they used a top 10 pick on just last year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

1, 2, 3! Nik rocks! 

EDIT: LolKings.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Those retards are gonna give Rondo the max, aren't they?

Ranadive is the Dixie Carter of the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

STAUSKAS?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



el dandy said:


> Those retards are gonna give Rondo the max, aren't they?


Boogie, The Snake, & The Ninja Turtle. I'd renew my league pass for that :cousins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Gilbert is spending that money!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Knicks need to get to work

Greg Monroe: 2 years, $30 million with the Knicks.
Robin Lopez: 2 years, $18 million with the Knicks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Jae Crowder back to the Celtics, 5 years $35 mil

Omer Asik back to the Pelicans, 5 years $60 mil


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

that's a pretty reasonable contract for asik. pretty sure they'll have eric off their cap next year too. they still need a solid sidekick for davis if they want to go anywhere, their role players are fine.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Draymoney back to the Warriors, 5 years $85 mil :drose
> 
> @DesolationRow


:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer

DRAYMONEYYYYYYY!!!!! :drose










:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ted said:


> Gilbert is spending that money!


When he wakes up sober and realizes what he allowed Lebron to just do >>>>>>>>


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> So the Kings are trading Nik Stauskas, Jason Thompson & Carl Landry to Philly in a salary dump.
> 
> Yes that is Nik Stauskas the guy that they used a top 10 pick on just last year.


horrible pick that was. they've had some :ugh2 picks these last couple drafts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS*

Greg Monroe to the Bucks. Official numbers aren't out yet but it's expected to be for the max

Edit: 3 years, $50 mil with a player option after year 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

monroe 25 - pachulia 31 - plumlee 27
parker 20 - henson 24 - ???
antetokounmpo 20 - dudley 30 - inglis 20
middleton 24 - mayo 27 - vaughn 19
carter-williams 24 - vasquez 28 - ennis 21

the bucks probable roster and their ages at the start of next season. just wish parker had a full season under his belt, still, this team looks nice despite some obvious flaws.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Bucks were a pretty good defensive team. That's pretty much how they got in the playoffs. Plus Middleton inserted himself. Hopefully some of that can rub off on Monroe and Kidd can fix him. 

JABARI will get his swagger back. No need to worry about that :cudi


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Monta Ellis to the Pacers 4 years $44 mil


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

at least the east is set to be somewhat competitive for the first time in a while now


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

More LaMarcus news.

Raptors did good in their meeting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616599245693583360
And the Suns made a big pitch towards him; closing the gap:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616400386765619200
Ahhhhh. Fuck off Phoenix. No one likes the desert :no:

On an unrelated note, apparently David West is interested in the Spurs & Warriors.

http://projectspurs.com/2015-articles/report-david-west-targeting-spurs-warriors.html

Not going to say no for more depth. We definitely need some more bodies at the 4.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> at least the east is set to be somewhat competitive for the first time in a while now


I think we have to be one of Aldridge's top 3 destinations easily.

The obvious advantage of SA is immediate title contention. But, if LMA played here he would:

- start in the all-star game every year
- contend for the East title every year
- have the dedication of management to spending into the luxury to support a contender (presumably)
- be the #1 superstar guy and have a hand in strategic decision making

Here's something else. If LMA managed to bring the Raps into the finals and to contend in the East on a consistent basis, once you factor in the all-star appearances and inflated numbers from playing against the PFs in the East, he would have a legitimate shot at the HOF. 

If he wins the first title for a non-U.S. team, it's a done deal. First ballot.

I might be wrong, but I don't think you necessarily get that being the 3rd man in SA.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I think Aldridge to the Spurs is a done deal since Wesley Matthews got injured.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Fighter Daron said:


> I think Aldridge to the Spurs is a done deal since Wesley Matthews got injured.


Most likely, but, logically speaking, playing in the East makes the most sense for his goals.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Ed Davis to the Blazers, 3 years $20 mil
Aron Baynes to the Pistons on a 3 year deal
Shane Larkin to the Nets for 2 years, $3 mil


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

BAYNES?!










Apart from getting posterized by Griffin, I'm gonna miss his hustle :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Suns have traded Marcus Morris, Reggie Bullock & Danny Granger to the Pistons for a 2020 2nd rounder.

In other words, they're clearing cap space for Aldridge. In fact they've cleared enough cap space to where they could sign Aldridge outright rather than having to do a sign-and-trade

Spurs fans like


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Now Dallas... miss out on DeAndre and trade for Hibbert, please.

Hill and Ellis is a nice combo... Me excite.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Lakers meeting with Aldridge again today to go more in depth on how he will getting the ball to Kobe


but why is he meeting with Project Pat right after??????????????????????


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> The Suns have traded Marcus Morris, Reggie Bullock & Danny Granger to the Pistons for a 2020 2nd rounder.
> 
> In other words, they're clearing cap space for Aldridge. In fact they've cleared enough cap space to where they could sign Aldridge outright rather than having to do a sign-and-trade
> 
> Spurs fans like












The anticipation man... Don't know if I can go on.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

he has zero reason to go to the suns if he wants to win a title.

edit: d wade back with the heat on a 1 year deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

aside from coaching, leonard and duncan, the spurs have absolutely nothing on the suns because Pop/Duncan are gone after this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Personally I think going from Portland to Phoenix is a lateral move for Aldridge, at least basketball wise.

Anyway, speaking of former Blazers, the Kings are reportedly offering Wes Matthews a deal for 4 years, $64 million...I guess someone forgot to tell Vivek that Wes tore his achilles three months ago


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

He's still worth taking a chance on. Too much talent. Kings doing the right thing for once.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

The Hornets should go after McGee.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ted said:


> The Hornets should go after McGee.


So MJ can beat him one-on-one and laugh at him on Shaqtin A' Fool?! I'm down :mj


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Looks like Wes Matthews is rejecting the Kings and heading to Dallas...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Kings traded a SG they drafted top 10 a year ago to sign a SG coming off a torn achilles to start over a SG they drafted in the top 10 two years ago..........Where amazing happens


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Kings traded a SG they drafted top 10 a year ago to sign a SG coming off a torn achilles to start over a SG they drafted in the top 10 two years ago..........Where amazing happens


Exactly why I hate a lot of roster decisions a lot of teams make in the NBA. It really is where amazing happens. Or should I say "where stupid happens."


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Kings traded a SG they drafted top 10 a year ago to sign a SG coming off a torn achilles to start over a SG they drafted in the top 10 two years ago..........Where amazing happens












Genuine work of art.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

For DeAndre to join a Mavs team that lost 4 starters and doesnt have a Point Guard, says alot about his relationship with Doc/CP3/Blake imo...Also, Pierce better turn the car around


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Genuine work of art.


I prefer this one:










------------

As for the DAJ/Clips situation, I think it also says a lot about Chandler Parsons being a fucking wizard at recruiting. First, Dwight; now, DAJ.

It will be interesting to see what the Clippers do now to try to fill that gap. Paging Dr. Hibbert, perhaps?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I guess he don't want to deal with this anymore...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Would fans of either LA team like a slightly used Joakim Noah?

PM me with your queries


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RetepAdam. said:


> I prefer this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that's brilliant :booklel

As far as the Mavs/Clippers news, not surprised DeAndre moved on. He and CP3 never got along. Probably for the best.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

clippers absolutely needed deandre to come out of the west. this is a significant blow for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

All I will say is DeAndre Jordan is beyond delusional if he really thinks he was being held back playing with Chris Paul & Blake Griffin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

lolclippers :mark:


they were making good moves in free agency too...now all of that is ruined because of deandre left them. :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

looks like rondo and cousins are going to be teammates next year :maury

kings become must-see tv.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

F**k ESPN radio , Phil is doing a good job rebuilding this team slowly , The real problem is that the Knicks traded away their 2016 draft pick which looks to be a lottery pick now for Bargnani , and you can't blame Phil for that move


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617074547976581120
Come on, let's go. Bring him home Pop


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Orlando keeps Tobias on a 4 year/$64 Million dollar deal. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Close the deal Spurs!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Between Lakers & Clippers, LA better hope the Chargers come to town to help them take their minds off basketball


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Aldridge to the Spurs...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Good for him. He wants to play for a winning coach and winning team plus it works for the Spurs post Timmy D era since he is approaching retirement. Spurs/Warriors in the WCF and both got a legit shot to go to the finals.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Aldridge to the Spurs...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







Southwest division is one scary ass place.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Aldridge to the Spurs...


Basically how I felt throughout this whole thing bama4






You know what time it is! ALDRIDGE BABY :mark: 










Robinson - Duncan - Aldridge. IT HAS HAPPENED :duncan


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Poor Portland :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Biyombo 2 years 6 million to the Raptors.

That is amazing value.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Biyombo needs to fire his agent


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Aldridge :mark:

Spurs gonna bounce lebron again in the finals. 2-5:haha


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Love the Biyombo move.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Spurs might have a shot to make it out of the 2nd rd...doubt it though...Washed up guards and Duncan guarding some of those western conference centers in a 7 game series? ewww


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Spurs might have a shot to make it out of the 2nd rd...doubt it though...Washed up guards and Duncan guarding some of those western conference centers in a 7 game series? ewww


Ginobili & Parker are flabby n' sick, but alright. Just like people did after that 2013 finals collapse, continue to doubt them :mj


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

where the spurs end up largely depends on whether or not green and mills can light it up like they did in years past


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617461214440873985
:kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Hopefully Hibbert can carry them to the 4th pick in the draft


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> where the spurs end up largely depends on whether or not green and mills can light it up like they did in years past


That's true. Both of them can be streaky. Especially with Green. Larger part is the ball movement obviously and defense. That's the main reason why they brought Green back. Not because of his sharpshooting capabilities, but he's always going to be a reliable defender. Same goes for Leonard, Duncan, and the rest. 



Will Leonard to play at an consistent all-star/MVP level?
Can Duncan keep up this pace?
Questionable depth. Already lost Belinelli, Baynes, & Splitter. Hoping to keep Joseph...
Will Ginobili and Parker can consistently stay healthy enough? ( Most likely not )

It's understandable to be skeptical, but completely write them off? That thought doesn't even deserved to be tackled. Just don't know how happy I am they landed Aldridge. About time the Spurs made noise in FA. Especially after failing to acquire Pau last year. Aldridge fits like a glove. Best mid-range player in the game. Draw bigs and other help defenders outside the paint, going to leave a lot of open lanes and post-ups. Sugar K is going to have a sweet tooth every night. Parker can get on it too with his crafty penetration if/when he can play. We can also have him run some pick n' roll, which the Spurs excel at. It's going to be fun toying with teams. Wish we can tip the ball right now. I'm licking my lips just thinking about it :lol.










Almost brings a tear in my eye. Btw, LOLSUNS :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



JM said:


> Biyombo 2 years 6 million to the Raptors.
> 
> That is amazing value.


Agreed. And also love the landing spot for him.

Similarly, the Knicks got good value with Kyle O'Quinn. Four years, $16 million.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Headliner said:


> Good for him. He wants to play for a winning coach and winning team plus it works for the Spurs post Timmy D era since he is approaching retirement. Spurs/Warriors in the WCF and both got a legit shot to go to the finals.


:What?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> :What?


Is there a problem with what I said. Seen the Kobe gif first btw.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

assuming every team is healthy, neither of those two teams are the best in the west. :durant3



hibbert aqusition is fine, i wanted a guy like him and even said i wanted him for the year. he'll patch up the defense, which is nice, and randle can feast on the boards.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Ginobili & Parker are flabby n' sick, but alright. Just like people did after that 2013 finals collapse, continue to doubt them :mj


Aldridge is a nice pickup but the west was just won based on guard play and if you wanna hang your hat on a 2014 remake and Ginobili/Parker resurgence, good luck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> assuming every team is healthy, neither of those two teams are the best in the west. :durant3
> 
> 
> 
> hibbert aqusition is fine, i wanted a guy like him and even said i wanted him for the year. he'll patch up the defense, which is nice, and randle can feast on the boards.


OKC is the only other team in the west that can compete. And I don't even see them making it to the finals. WCF at best.

I want KD to win a ring like the next guy but let's not act like he's coming to come back and suddenly OKC is going to have a fairy tale ending.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

westbrook/waiters(lol)/durant/ibaka/adams(or kanter) is a better starting 5 than any other team. they also have more depth than the spurs. ibaka was out too, there needs to be no fairytale ending for them, just a healthy playoff run. :toomanykobes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

As soon as KD joins WALL in Washington next year, he'll realize his dream :wall


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> westbrook/waiters(lol)/durant/ibaka/adams(or kanter) is a better starting 5 than any other team. they also have more depth than the spurs. ibaka was out too, there needs to be no fairytale ending for them, just a healthy playoff run. :toomanykobes


None of that means anything. Lakers was picked to go to the Finals when they got Howard and Nash and look what happened to that them:washed2

It's going to take a combination of talent, discipline and coaching.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Hopefully Hibbert can carry them to the 4th pick in the draft


Lakers' 1st round pick to Philadelphia (via Phoenix) protected for selections 1-3 in 2016 and 1-3 in 2017 










Oh yeah the #2 and #7 Picks are the Knicks picks we not getting , but that we need since like the Lakers we on rebuilding mode


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

...lakers got hit with a shit ton of injuries. not saying they win if they weren't hurt, but they'd have done a lot better if weren't hurt.


and that whole pringles hiring over phil...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Those five guys haven't even played a game together yet, but apparently that's the best team in the league. #MagicLogic


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

You could put Westbrook with the 4 members of the Rolling Stones and Magic would say that's a top 3 team in the NBA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Joel said:


> Those five guys haven't even played a game together yet, but apparently that's the best team in the league. #MagicLogic


please go on, go on and tell me how a combination of westbrook/durant don't make any team in the league top 3. i'd love to hear it, really would. #Joellogic must be a lot better. 

they've got two of the best players in the game surrounded by quality talent. of course they're going to be up there as one of the best teams in the league, don't be stupid. :kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

You said, "is a better starting 5 than any other", so do not twist your words now and say "one of the best", young man.

Point still stands though. What if they end up having no chemistry with Waiters or Adams/Kanter? Big names are only half of it. Teams needs chemistry and a system as well. Spurs proved that 2014 when small names such as Diaw and Mills were able to excel to high levels due to knowing how the system works, thus knowing what their teammates were going to do.

You are the biggest 'using assumptions as facts poster' on this forum though, so I am not surprised by this. I saw your comments on draft night about that Russell guy you drafted. You linked two videos of some very nice passes he pulled off and you proclaimed him legit of because it. Hasn't bounced a ball in the NBA, but already he is legit...

*Sigh*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Best starting five is SAS, Parker/Green/Leonard/Aldridge/Duncan is just SICK.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Bulls, Rockets, Heat, Spurs can make claims for having the best starting 5, and I'd take Houston's over the other 3


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

if the cavs get joe johnson coming off the bench its fucking over


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Bulls, Rockets, Heat, Spurs can make claims for having the best starting 5, and I'd take Houston's over the other 3


Beverley and Jones are average starters at best.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



padraic said:


> if the cavs get joe johnson coming off the bench its fucking over



just what the Cavs need. More iso plays


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

so glad lou williams isn't on our team anymore. we can finally move the ball again.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> just what the Cavs need. More iso plays


joe's better than smith :draper2 he wont lose a team games as a sixth man


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...g-nba-stud-james-harden.html?via=twitter_page

:no

I'm afraid for james :mj2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



padraic said:


> joe's better than smith :draper2 he wont lose a team games as a sixth man


If you're talking yourself into Joe Johnson by using JR Smith as your example, you might as well get a head start in the drinking department at the bars on gameday


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> so glad lou williams isn't on our team anymore. we can finally move the ball again.


...

:bosh

@Notorious


you remember when champ wouldn't shut up about lou and how he deserved the sixth man of the year and how great of a year he had or is this just me?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Joel said:


> You said, "is a better starting 5 than any other", so do not twist your words now and say "one of the best", young man.


i'm not twisting my words, it was simply my opinion, but i said the simple combo of westbrook/durant alone would make any team top 3.




> Point still stands though. What if they end up having no chemistry with Waiters or Adams/Kanter? Big names are only half of it. Teams needs chemistry and a system as well. Spurs proved that 2014 when small names such as Diaw and Mills were able to excel to high levels due to knowing how the system works, thus knowing what their teammates were going to do.


the only one that would have to get adjusted to his new teammates is Durant. Westbrook had absolutely amazing chemistry with Kanter and he was doing fine with Adams too(adams isn't new to the team whatsoever, so not sure why you included him). The biggest hindrance is waiters, but offensively the others will be fine.



> You are the biggest 'using assumptions as facts poster' on this forum though, so I am not surprised by this. I saw your comments on draft night about that Russell guy you drafted. You linked two videos of some very nice passes he pulled off and you proclaimed him legit of because it. Hasn't bounced a ball in the NBA, but already he is legit...
> 
> *Sigh*


fuck off, seriously. i said they're the best starting 5. that's my opinion. headliner thinks spurs/warriors are the best, that's his opinion. i'll be sure to start saying "in my opinion" for every post i make because apparently some users, as in you, are too slow to keep up with the fact that some things are OPINIONS(not assumptions or facts). 


You saw my comments about the player my team just drafted, the one i didn't even want, and took them to mean more than the fact I'm just excited about having a new, young player on my team. 


Go talk down to someone else. ut


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> If you're talking yourself into Joe Johnson by using JR Smith as your example, you might as well get a head start in the drinking department at the bars on gameday


lots to drink about when my team nearly won without two all stars. joe's a significant upgrade to jr smith on an already loaded team. that hard to grasp?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

why did i have a feeling you'd bring that up magic? of course im going to stick up for players when they're on my team :cousins

the 6moty award had nothing to do with iso ball not being effective in the nba


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

i'm not a big fan of lou so i won't say much more, i just thought it was amusing since your post made it sound like lou was a hindrance to your team when you were defending his play so strongly just a couple of months ago. 


reggie jackson has signed a 5 year, 80 million dollar deal with the pistons. 



:deandre not sure about reggie, he has a lot to prove.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I was just making a case for him over thomas, since 1) he left a sizable imprint on a record setting season and 2) actually stayed on the same team all year.

REGGIE is taking the quantum leap next year, don't worry.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



padraic said:


> lots to drink about when my team nearly won without two all stars. joe's a significant upgrade to jr smith on an already loaded team. that hard to grasp?


Dang, you already sipped the kool-aid...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

masai stole san antonio's pg of the future









welcome home, cory joseph.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> masai stole san antonio's pg of the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo! CoJo... :mj2



















You all better treat him right :jose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Fighter Daron said:


> Beverley and Jones are average starters at best.


Healthy Motiejunas starts over Jones, I believe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> i'm not twisting my words, it was simply my opinion, but i said the simple combo of westbrook/durant alone would make any team top 3.


Well opinions can be challenged, Magic. Just because you state your opinion, it doesn't mean that people don't have a right to disagree with that opinion and want to hear reasons why you have come to that opinion. Your opinion was the Thunder's starting 5 for the coming season is the best in the league. You based this on nothing but the names of the guys. That's why I commented.



RUSSELL said:


> the only one that would have to get adjusted to his new teammates is Durant. Westbrook had absolutely amazing chemistry with Kanter and he was doing fine with Adams too(adams isn't new to the team whatsoever, so not sure why you included him). The biggest hindrance is waiters, but offensively the others will be fine.


Well Durant is the biggest piece in the Thunder (no matter how many times you cry yourself to sleep each night saying it's Westbrook). Durant being back in the line up means things will change. A new coach means things change. New teammate in the starting line up means things change. They are effectively starting from zero. But apparently, they're the best in the league.





RUSSELL said:


> fuck off, seriously. i said they're the best starting 5. that's my opinion. headliner thinks spurs/warriors are the best, that's his opinion. i'll be sure to start saying "in my opinion" for every post i make because apparently some users, as in you, are too slow to keep up with the fact that some things are OPINIONS(not assumptions or facts).


Well aren't you just precious? 

Everyone is allowed an opinion. But again, opinions can be challenged/shot down. If I say "in my opinion, the sky is yellow" are you not allowed to say anything? 



RUSSELL said:


> You saw my comments about the player my team just drafted, the one i didn't even want, and took them to mean more than the fact I'm just excited about having a new, young player on my team.
> 
> Go talk down to someone else. ut


I have nothing against you being excited about the dude you drafted. I just brought it up as you said he was legit even though the college scene and the NBA scene is completely different, so any draftee has it all to prove once they move over to the big leagues. However, if you were just messing around, then I apologise for bringing it up. But it's not like you don't have previous in stuff like this.

Anyhow, I'll ut and let you continue to live in Magic world where opinions cannot be challenged and things don't have to be proved. Have a nice day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Joel said:


> Those five guys haven't even played a game together yet, but apparently that's the best team in the league. #MagicLogic


you didn't ask why i thought they're the best.

you didn't simply disagree, instead you made a condescending remark.

if you wanted to discuss why i thought they're the best starting 5 in the league then i would have, you were simply shooting down my post and then literally right afterward said i was trying to present my opinion/assumptions as fact. 

but i'm the baby. :toomanykobes




anyways, mavericks apparently want to trade for lin(sign and trade). not really sure how their team is going to stack up next year if they're relying on lin as their primary ball handler and distributor as he's not exactly great at it. 

they also have no secondary handler in their starting lineup unless they plan to expand parson's role and give him more ball handling responsibilities. going to be hard to get deandre going in the offense if you have no one there to set him up, they'll be able to space the floor fine, but it's going to take a lot of spurs like ball movement for this team to work whatsoever with what they have at PG right now.


----------



## jake_anton (Feb 17, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Is Barea staying with Dallas?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

CoJo :banderas 

That Canadian Flavour.

Masai what about our front court?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Champ said:


> masai stole san antonio's pg of the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...














JM said:


> CoJo :banderas
> 
> That Canadian Flavour.
> 
> Masai what about our front court?


I sense there may be a trade in the works for either Faried, Jones, or Gibson.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I don't think many people were picking Dallas to make the WCF? 


Warriors

Thunder

Rockets

Clippers

Spurs

Grizzlies

All West conference teams that I would pick over Mavs to win the West next season sighing Deandre Jordan is a good move don't get me wrong though I don't think they're are that much better then they were last year


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



THANOS said:


> I sense there may be a trade in the works for either Faried, Jones, or Gibson.


Can they afford Faried? It would be tight if at all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Can they afford Faried? It would be tight if at all.


Flip Ross, 2Pat, and the Clippers 1st in 2017, and that should free up enough cap.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



jtbest said:


> I don't think many people were picking Dallas to make the WCF?
> 
> 
> Warriors
> ...




Warriors
Spurs
Thunder
Rockets
Grizzlies
Pelicans
Clippers

Utah, Dallas, & Phoenix.

Presumably everyone stays healthy. Which will not be the case; making this moot. But predictions are always fun. Dallas are going to be one of those teams fighting for 8th IMO.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Sad to see CoJo go, we still have Mills so it makes it a bit easier. Didn't chime in when officially nabbed Aldridge, I'm glad we did. Does that make us an unstoppable force? No we have the potential to be as there is more to basketball that some names on the starting roster sheet. I mean this is exciting as it has been ages since the Spurs signed a significant FA. We schooled teams with good low draft picks and a bench that could melt the faces of some starting lineups. So the dynamic is going to a bit this year, but I have faith in the Spurs management to put together a solid bench and getting Aldridge to gel with the team.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

So I guess Spurs/Warriors for the western conference finals?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HardKoR said:


> Sad to see CoJo go, we still have Mills so it makes it a bit easier. Didn't chime in when officially nabbed Aldridge, I'm glad we did. Does that make us an unstoppable force? No we have the potential to be as there is more to basketball that some names on the starting roster sheet. I mean this is exciting as it has been ages since the Spurs signed a significant FA. We schooled teams with good low draft picks and a bench that could melt the faces of some starting lineups. So the dynamic is going to a bit this year, but I have faith in the Spurs management to put together a solid bench and getting Aldridge to gel with the team.


This is like a combination of win-now and rebuilding approach. We have a starting 5 that can beat anyone this year and we have our center piece for the future ( Aldridge ), to help out Leonard when Ginobili, Parker, & Duncan decide to retire. I know I said the depth is questionable, but now since CoJo is gone, it's a real concern. Hopefully Pop continues to recruit West. I wouldn't mind Barbosa as well. He still has something in the tank. Might not be much, but more bodies, no harm. 

Summer League means diddly-squat, but no harm to see what Kyle Anderson is up to and how he improved. That goes for Jean-Charles and the rest of the stash players too, seeing I never seen them play before.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Warriors
> Spurs
> Thunder
> Rockets
> ...


I agree I definitely see Dallas in the playoffs they still have some talent Rondo, Dirk, Parsons, Jordan, and Matthews also not a bad bench 

Though here's the thing they're a decent team not a good team and certainly not a great team I could see them going as high as 5 and as low as missing the playoffs completely ,realistically though they will probably be in the 6-8 range and unless you know something I don't I have no idea what you see in Phoenix I was suprised that they did as well as they did last year. I think that's a bottom feeder team this year


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



THANOS said:


> Flip Ross, 2Pat, and the Clippers 1st in 2017, and that should free up enough cap.


I would say do JJ and Ridnour instead of 2Pat but if this works then I'm all for.

Of course I'm reading the Raptors are interested in Boozer .


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Dallas ain't winning shit :mj4

They'll continue on the treadmill they've been on since they won the title



THANOS said:


> Flip Ross, 2Pat, and the Clippers 1st in 2017, and that should free up enough cap.


Unless the Nuggets would just value that Clippers pick extremely I don't see why they would do that. Ross & Patterson are both mediocre players


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



jtbest said:


> I agree I definitely see Dallas in the playoffs they still have some talent *Rondo*, Dirk, Parsons, Jordan, and Matthews also not a bad bench
> 
> Though here's the thing they're a decent team not a good team and certainly not a great team I could see them going as high as 5 and as low as missing the playoffs completely ,realistically though they will probably be in the 6-8 range and unless you know something I don't I have no idea what you see in Phoenix I was suprised that they did as well as they did last year. I think that's a bottom feeder team this year


Rondo is with the Kings now breh.

I like Phoenix over the rest of the bottom teams. The Chandler signing was solid. I still can't believe they strucked out on Aldridge. They offered 27 million dollars more than what the Spurs did. Seems like his head is really in the right place.

Speaking of the Kings, I liked their offseason. But I don't like Karl. Then if you include the dysfunctional front office, Boogie's personality, Rondo's personality, & supposedly WCS's personality... That reeks of an 35-40 win team.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



JM said:


> I would say do JJ and Ridnour instead of 2Pat but if this works then I'm all for.
> 
> Of course I'm reading the Raptors are interested in Boozer .


If that could land him, I'd be all for it, but not sure it does :draper2. I hope we don't get Boozer, it will likely be a huge overpay and he's on the steep decline.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Will Denver trade Ty Lawson after they drafted Mudiay? If so, where do you think he will land?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Fighter Daron said:


> Will Denver trade Ty Lawson after they drafted Mudiay? If so, where do you think he will land?


Houston seems like safe bet.

Not many teams out there that realistically would upgrade at PG.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Houston seems like safe bet.
> 
> Not many teams out there that realistically would upgrade at PG.


I don't think Harden can play alongside a ball-dominant point guard. How about a threesome:

Indiana: Gets Ty Lawson.
Houston: Gets George Hill.
Denver: Indiana's 16 1st round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Fighter Daron said:


> I don't think Harden can play alongside a ball-dominant point guard. How about a threesome:
> 
> Indiana: Gets Ty Lawson.
> Houston: Gets George Hill.
> Denver: Indiana's 16 1st round.


I don't think Indiana does that.

Hill had an outstanding year last season, is cheaper and I would think is a better fit next to Ellis.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Larry Bird rubbed David West so wrong dude took an 11 mil paycut to come off the bench in the western conference...smh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Based POP with the WEST signing. DEPTH









GO SPURS GO * Jalen Rose voice *


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

:nasir

:shmoney


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Was hoping DWest would go to Cleveland, but damn, San Antonio is scary.

Gonna miss his badass attitude. He's not one for fuccbois.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


GINOBILI postponed retirement. He's coming back for one more year :mark:










Patch up that bald spot Manu :mark: #TheChaseFor6th


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Another player takes their talents to southwest. Funny how Cavs are overpaying players to play in Cleveland while players are *willing* to take pay cuts to play in San Antonio. 









Bravo Spurs' front office, bravo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Player*S*???????????


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

san Antonio does something in free agency for the first time in 20 years and people overreact, heatwave. let them be. west is a huge addition, especially for that price. not sure he'll make a good backup center tho, not exactly sure who their backup center is going to be.


FAT BORIS? fat boris plz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> This is like a combination of win-now and rebuilding approach. We have a starting 5 that can beat anyone this year *and we have our center piece for the future ( Aldridge )*, to help out Leonard when Ginobili, Parker, & Duncan decide to retire. I know I said the depth is questionable, but now since CoJo is gone, it's a real concern. Hopefully Pop continues to recruit West. I wouldn't mind Barbosa as well. He still has something in the tank. Might not be much, but more bodies, no harm.
> 
> Summer League means diddly-squat, but no harm to see what Kyle Anderson is up to and how he improved. That goes for Jean-Charles and the rest of the stash players too, seeing I never seen them play before.


you do know he's 30, right?


plz back up your "starting 5 that can beat anyone this year", wouldn't want joel yelling at you for supporting your team/not going into a huge amount of detail why they can beat anyone. :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> you do know he's 30, right?
> 
> 
> plz back up your "starting 5 that can beat anyone this year", wouldn't want joel yelling at you for supporting your team/not going into a huge amount of detail why they can beat anyone. :ti


30 is young in Spurs years :mj

Don't be jelly UDFK plz


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Hahaha https://twitter.com/DaAnsahonSports/status/618157875165306880




RUSSELL said:


> san Antonio does something in free agency for the first time in 20 years and people overreact, heatwave. let them be. west is a huge addition, especially for that price. not sure he'll make a good backup center tho, not exactly sure who their backup center is going to be.
> 
> 
> FAT BORIS? fat boris plz.


Spurs gonna put up points no doubt, but boy this might be their worst defensive team in the Duncan era. I'm just interested in seeing how they navigate through the west


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> 30 is young in Spurs years :mj
> 
> Don't be jelly UDFK plz


the only thing im jelly about is leonard's contract because that's going to be a bargain in the next cba.


lol @ guys like reggie getting paid as much as he is.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



HeatWave said:


> Spurs gonna put up points no doubt, but boy this might be their worst defensive team in the Duncan era. I'm just interested in seeing how they navigate through the west


na. they were the 2nd ranked defense last year. losing Splitter is a pretty big hit on the defense but i doubt they are going to plummet past the 5th rank defense tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RUSSELL said:


> you do know he's 30, right?
> 
> 
> plz back up your "starting 5 that can beat anyone this year", wouldn't want joel yelling at you for supporting your team/not going into a huge amount of detail why they can beat anyone. :ti


Anybody can beat anyone. He didn't make an outrageous claims that a team that hasn't bounced a ball together is the best team in the league like some only a mental patient would :lebron8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

but the spurs starters haven't bounced a ball together before either? :wee-bey


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

He said they could beat anyone. Not that they were the best. To be the best you have to prove it, hence why Warriors are the best. But anyone can beat anyone on their day.

And anyway, there's nothing wrong assuming that Spurs team or even that OKC team can win the championship or whatever. If you had good comprehension skills you'd realise this has nothing to do with my posts to you the past two days.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Fissiks said:


> na. they were the 2nd ranked defense last year. losing Splitter is a pretty big hit on the defense but i doubt they are going to plummet past the 5th rank defense tbh.


Congrats on last year


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618480948435234817
:woo EXACT SAME ROSTER :woo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DwayneAustin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618480948435234817
> :woo EXACT SAME ROSTER :woo


You're forgetting someone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I thought if we gave Jimmy the max then we couldn't afford Taj anymore?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

GarPax are such fucking morons

Bringing back the exact same roster (not including







) in the hope that Hoiberg achieves more with them than Thibs so they can prove to everyone that they were correct to fire Thibs

When in reality Hoiberg is gonna be the victim of their petty games. Unreal

I hope I'm wrong but I'm 99% sure where this is going


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



DwayneAustin said:


> GarPax are such fucking morons
> 
> Bringing back the exact same roster (not including
> 
> ...


Maybe they're banking on the Thibs to Hoiberg move having an impact like Mark Jackson to Kerr


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

To improve on Thibs with the same roster means getting past the Cavs, which would almost guarantee being in the Finals

Which would mean three rookie NBA coaches reaching the Finals in the span of two years, and I don't see the basketball gods allowing such fuckery


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Mo Williams is chasing that ring.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Bon voyage, David Lee! 

Enjoy him and treat him right, @Notorious! :mark: :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Good move for the Celtics seeing as though Lee is a better trade chip than Wallace because he can still produce more as he'd shown in the finals; quietly swinging the momentum in that series. Won't be surprised if he gets moved again. 

Lol just looked over Lee and Wallace contracts. Both were extremely overpaid in the first place.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Looks like DeAndre Jordan might be reconsidering his decision to join the Mavs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

deandre needs to fuck off if he goes back to the clips after already agreeing w/ cuban and talking about his need for an expanded role, which he'd easily receive in dallas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Yeah, they need to get rid of that moratorium period. Free agents should be allowed to sign a contract the day free agency begins. Would prevent things like this happening.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

This DeAndre fuckery is entertaining :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Lel at DeAndre thinking he deserves to be a first option.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Get 20 and 20 on a 40 loss team or get 10 and 20 on a 50 win team with an annual 2nd rd exit...decisions decisions.....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

So there's a hostage situation going on and Clips wont leave DJ's house...Where was this Clippers defense 2 months ago?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

This will end with Jordan trying to leave his house against the Clips will, a fight breaks out, Jordan is injured and receives no deal from anyone.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

In b4 Jordan ends up a Globetrotter.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

If all of this nonsense is true, I've lost respect for DJ. Why not go out there and tell Cuban you're about to fuck him in the asshole?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

This is amazing. :lmao

NBA version of the Fingerpoke of Doom.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

So ah... :lol. 

The Clips will physically prevent Cuban and the rest of the Dallas players from entering Jordan’s house while he hides inside his bedroom?! Lol what type of bitch made shit is this...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Unlike anything I've ever seen. This tweet sums it up though:



> Clyde Drexler ‏@clydedrexler22 32m32 minutes ago
> Why are you playing with people's time and money? your word is as valuable as your free throw shooting #DeAndreJordan #clippers #Mavericks


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Mavericks. Clippers. Christmas. @ Dallas. Make it happen, Silver.

And if the Mavs plan to tank, Cuban should give Dirk his money back.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

some players in the nba are drama queen filled bitches


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618969459051507712
:lmao


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I think this is a work created by Adam Silver to manufacture a rivalry between the Mavs and the Clippers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Broussard taking the focus off Jordan with his Twitter tales. My favorite: 



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 28m28 minutes ago
> Sources: CP3 said he'd get DJ more involved in the offense & that LAC couldn't move forward w/out him.


If this were true then why did it take months for Paul to tell him this when Jordan was seemingly set on leaving?

I can't :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Linsanity is coming to Charlotte! :dance


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



> Damian Lillard ‏@Dame_Lillard 22m22 minutes ago
> 
> Ppl who take short cuts get cut short.



#MajorShotsFired

https://twitter.com/Dame_Lillard/status/618982717300998145


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



H said:


> Broussard taking the focus off Jordan with his Twitter tales. My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbf, not many or any people thought he was actually going to leave this offseason until he did. kind of hard to set he was seemingly set on leaving when even after he was set to leave he decided to comeback.


overall this is a big loss for the mavs. not sure how they're going to salvage this year now without a defensive big because the combination of wesley(ACL injury), parsons, and dirk is going to be horrid defensively.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Raptors signed the NBA version of Russell Brand tonight, Luis Scola.










I actually really like this pick-up, but hopefully we're not done.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> I think this is a work created by Adam Silver to manufacture a rivalry between the Mavs and the Clippers.


Wouldn't put it past him. Gotta add some drama to boost the ratings (example: LeBron's first game in Cleveland as a Heat player). As we speak, they're probably planning a Christmas day game between the Clippers and Mavs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



The Absolute said:


> Wouldn't put it past him. Gotta add some drama to boost the ratings (example: LeBron's first game in Cleveland as a Heat player). As we speak, they're probably planning a Christmas day game between the Clippers and Mavs.


Oh, you know that's going on the schedule now.

-------

In other news, the Kings just traded Ray McCallum to the Spurs for a goddamn future second-round pick.

What the fuck are the Kings doing? The Spurs don't need your help. :lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

extremely unprofessional of both DJord and the Clippers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


Ya know Cuban's gonna be looking for revenge:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RetepAdam. said:


> In other news, the Kings just traded Ray McCallum to the Spurs for a goddamn future second-round pick.
> 
> What the fuck are the Kings doing? The Spurs don't need your help. :lmao


Much needed depth at the 1. This is excellent news


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I'm a Grizz fan so this Deandre stuff doesn't bother me but...seriously scumbaggy(sp? >.>) move by Deandre and the Clippers, you basically just fucked the Mavs, they couldn't try and get anyone else because they thought they had locked into a max deal, and their left with nothing because you changed your mind at the last second...I wonder if anyone will deal with Deandre's agent like..ever again?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

This karma getting back at Cuban for getting the Laker/CP3 deal veto'd. Suck it bitch. :kobe13


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*






This dude isn't even a wrestler but just cut a top-5 promo of the year. bama4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



RetepAdam. said:


> Oh, you know that's going on the schedule now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McCallum just won the lottery


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

I really hate DeAndre Jordan for sucking all the attention away from where it should be; On LUIS SCOLA.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

If the Clippers were the most hated team in the NBA before...This Jordan boy is just silly, he's nothing more than a little child who wants to feel acknowledged, he has fucked the entire Dallas franchise, I can't wait to see him play at the American Airlines Center.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

*mwahahahahaha Dallas.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Broussard/Cuban is a better feud than any feud the WWE has put up in the last 10 years


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Bowen to let Aldridge use the #12 . Classy bastard.

“You want LaMarcus to feel part of the family, If I can have a hand in that, shoot, why not? I don’t play anymore.”


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Chrome said:


> This dude isn't even a wrestler but just cut a top-5 promo of the year. bama4


"Doc Rivers, you're the reason I like Paul George. Cause Paul George cheated on your ugly ass daughter."

Pipebomb.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*

Might be too long but I vote for the thread title to be changed to "Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



Notorious said:


> Might be too long but I vote for the thread title to be changed to "Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand"


:lmao

Just saw the thread title and had to see what's up.

:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread: Deandre acting like a torn woman*



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just saw the thread title and had to see what's up.
> 
> :lmao


He and Mark Cuban were in a Twitter war earlier over his sources. I hope ESPN never fires him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

SOURCES: ENTER LIES HERE - @Chris_Broussard


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619233085658238976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619234120963457025
Things happening

DO OKC STILL HAVE THE BEST STARTING FIVE?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Portland doing that almost exclusively to fuck with OKC. I fully support this.

LET'S BURN THIS MOTHERFUCKER DOWN, POOKIE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Broussard taking the attention off Jordan with his Twitter nonsense. I swear :lmao

I know that Dirk has a no-trade clause in his contract, but they need to think about what is best for him as he ends his career. He most certainly wants to end his career in Dallas, but if they are thinking about tanking (a term and idea that I hate), then surely they'd consider moving him out. A sad reality that they may have to come to grips with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



H said:


> Broussard taking the attention off Jordan with his Twitter nonsense. I swear :lmao
> 
> I know that Dirk has a no-trade clause in his contract, but they need to think about what is best for him as he ends his career. He most certainly wants to end his career in Dallas, but if they are thinking about tanking (a term and idea that I hate), then surely they'd consider moving him out. A sad reality that they may have to come to grips with.


Take this from a Celtic fan, it may hurt to see guys you thought you would be a lifer with the team traded but sometimes you gotta do what's best for the team.

Dirk gets to end his career on teams that will actually be competing and the Mavs get to do a proper rebuild. Can't let sentimental reasons get ahead of basketball ones.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Take this from a Celtic fan, it may hurt to see guys you thought you would be a lifer with the team traded but sometimes you gotta do what's best for the team.
> 
> Dirk gets to end his career on teams that will actually be competing and the Mavs get to do a proper rebuild. Can't let sentimental reasons get ahead of basketball ones.


That's absolutely right. We went through this with the Braves, though under slightly different circumstances. Craig Kimbrel was one of the last big pieces that needed to be traded since they are rebuilding. Seeing him go was difficult, but necessary. 

Best move for Dirk is probably to leave, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



H said:


> That's absolutely right. We went through this with the Braves, though under slightly different circumstances. Craig Kimbrel was one of the last big pieces that needed to be traded since they are rebuilding. Seeing him go was difficult, but necessary.
> 
> Best move for Dirk is probably to leave, but I doubt it happens.


I thought this would be safe place, but no, H has to go and bring up my baseball sadness in my basketball sanctuary. :sad:

Jokes aside, I am in agreement here. Dallas should definitely inquire about trading Dirk. Dirk would be an excellent addition to several teams (Houston I feel would be an amazing fit for him) and Parsons is really Dallas' only other piece that could help them compete, so it could be a win/win for both Dallas and Dirk if they parted. Very few players are lifers any way. Playing for a contender in his twilight years would do absolutely nothing to his legacy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:mj2 http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2015/7/9/8918217/the-dirk-nowitzki-era-is-over


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HardKoR said:


> Bowen to let Aldridge use the #12 . Classy bastard.
> 
> “You want LaMarcus to feel part of the family, If I can have a hand in that, shoot, why not? I don’t play anymore.”


Mr. Bow Tie himself. Not surprised











H said:


> :mj2 http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2015/7/9/8918217/the-dirk-nowitzki-era-is-over


I will always remember him owning the Heat in 2011 :mj2


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Portland doing that almost exclusively to fuck with OKC. I fully support this.
> 
> LET'S BURN THIS MOTHERFUCKER DOWN, POOKIE!


Honestly I'd hope if I am OKC fan that they don't touch that offer. They are better off without Kanter since he is one of the worst defenders in the league.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If Portland is paying this guy the max then every player should get the max.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Honestly I'd hope if I am OKC fan that they don't touch that offer. They are better off without Kanter since he is one of the worst defenders in the league.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If OKC want a Center they can have Noah.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Marc Stein reporting that Deron Williams is seeking a buyout so he can go to Dallas. Wow.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Broussard got rekt by Cuban's lawyers? He is back tracking on his twitter stuff about Cuban.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ted said:


> If Portland is paying this guy the max then every player should get the max.


It's not like he's the only one....


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Charlotte Hornets might be not a joke this year, they signed Lin, drafted Kiminsky, still have Jefferson and got a couple decent players(Zeller/Hawes), with MKG and Batum....could be interesting.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



thatdambgood said:


> Charlotte Hornets might be not a joke this year, they signed Lin, drafted Kiminsky, still have Jefferson and got a couple decent players(Zeller/Hawes), with MKG and Batum....could be interesting.


Still no perimeter shooting and no interior defense.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










Future Finals MVP brothers


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Still no perimeter shooting and no interior defense.


They apparently have the entire MLE left, so their going to use that, I don't know if its through trade or someone left, but I keep hearing Emeka Okafur's(sp?) name thrown around with Charlotte.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

How long before Embiid is out of the league?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Chase Fucking Budinger? Really... Larry Bird really makes my head hurt sometimes. Hope Damo gets quality minutes in Minnesota or where ever he winds up and continues to develop into an assassin. Fuck Bird.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah, feel bad for Embiid.

At least they have Noel/Okafor, tho.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That is terrible about Embiid.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This Embiid injury is depressing :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Christ almighty. The Nets "swooped in" and "stole" Andrea Bargnani from the Kings.

God damnit, Billy King. :lmao

-------

Thunder match on Kanter.

Clock is officially ticking on OKC's championship window. Even if the cap jumps to $109M in 2017-18 as projected, they will likely have something in the ballpark of $100M tied up between four players.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Blazers played the Thunder! wens2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

pay kanter, but not harden #faileddynastyregrets


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Glad to see the Thunder doing such dumb shit. Rot Durant / Westbrick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RUSSELL said:


> pay kanter, but not harden #faileddynastyregrets


Bingo. :curry

The stakes for this next season are colossal for the Thunder with Durant. 

Also, unrelatedly, but once more, lol Kings. 

Let us all now pause and welcome Riley Curry's baby sister Ryan Curry, as Ayesha Curry announces her arrival. The First Family of the NBA going strong. :mark: :chefcurry


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Exactly why OKC can't have nice things.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Williams was a good sigh for the Mavs now only that liar Jordan would've came to Dallas then we've would of had a chance


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

https://instagram.com/p/5Frm1-xh2Z

giannis is a fucking monster.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

OKC didnt need Kanter anyways...Honestly dont need anyone because KD and Westbrook still gonna make everyone stand around and enjoy the view while they go 2 on 5...I've already closed OKC's title window. Just too many things happened past few years that reminded me of other young, exciting squads that had a window and wasn't able to capitalize for one reason or another. It's hard to extend it without getting better or major breaks


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So reportedly DeAndre Jordan was persuaded to return/stay with the Clippers when Doc Rivers's daughter, Callie, personally met him and convinced him to stay?

...What?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Celtics have acquired Perry Jones, a 2nd round pick and cash considerations from OKC. Thunder trying to shed salary because of the looming luxury tax with Kanter

I love it :drose


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> So reportedly DeAndre Jordan was persuaded to return/stay with the Clippers when Doc Rivers's daughter, Callie, personally met him and convinced him to stay?
> 
> ...What?


that explains austin rivers' brother tweeting that "callie was the real mvp" at some point before it got deleted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Celtics have acquired Perry Jones, a 2nd round pick and cash considerations from OKC. Thunder trying to shed salary because of the looming luxury tax with Kanter
> 
> I love it :drose


jones and lamb were the biggest waste of talent ever.


thunder made no effort to develop them, which is sad, considering they need depth to win a title. lose some games to develop your talent, especially when you traded away your third best talent for scraps and pieces.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

thoughts on russell looking average in the summer league magic? 

kupchak gonna regret passing on okafor.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

meh, he should be playing better but at the same time it's just summer league.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Certain people look Great in summer league and then are poop in the NBA and then there is the other way around. Some people show up when the lights come on for real for whatever reason.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> So reportedly DeAndre Jordan was persuaded to return/stay with the Clippers when Doc Rivers's daughter, Callie, personally met him and convinced him to stay?
> 
> ...What?


You dont know she gets around huh?...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

smoove to the clips on a 1 year deal.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Clips now have 2 of the premiere 3 pt shooters in the game! Power shift in the West!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

josh smith won rockets that series against the clips. poor guy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Some Charlotte fans are overreacting to Vonleh having a good Summer League game. MKG looked like LeBron in Summer League. :tommy


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Joel 2.0 Khem Birch putting work in and supposedly getting mad interest arter balling out in SL last year and destroying the D-League. I think he's going to see some rub this year to see if he can translate that minor league in to something valuabe. Can just imagine him and Davis patrolling the paint together, lawd. 

He's got much better footwork this year as he worked on it for the duration of his time in Sioux Falls. Always had good soft hands and is just getting more confidence as a defender and rebounder. Pissed that we let him get away and worse...didnt call him up once last year even with all the injuries that hampered multiple bigs. At the end of the day loyalty to Udonis is more than likely what cost us bringing him in this year knowing that we got a plethora of bigs as it is...for once. I get We're stacked this year on paper and that's great, no room sadly for projects headed outta camp.. but once he puts something together, maybe a nice pick n pop 18 footer ala Haslem...he's gonna have the bounce to be a nice little total package.

I cant believe I'm about to go there...but i'm legit interested to see what Porzingis can do on the big stage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Nuggets have traded Ty Lawson and a 2017 2nd rounder to the Rockets for Kostas Papanikolaou, Pablo Prigioni, Nick Johnson, Joey Dorsey and a protected 2016 1st round pick


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't know how Harden and Lawson will fit together, but the Rockets have solved their PG problem on paper at least.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

After watching this, I've never wanted to see a player amount to nothing as much as I do Terry Rozier. Fucking disgusting.





 
@Notorious takes a_ massive_ L from this as well by proxy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Mrs. McGregor said:


> After watching this, I've never wanted to see a player amount to nothing as much as I do Terry Rozier. Fucking disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the future of my franchise :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

how the fuck did the nuggets not at least get donatas or jones off of the rockets. :bosh


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RUSSELL said:


> how the fuck did the nuggets not at least get donatas or jones off of the rockets. :bosh


Because the DUI he got and the alcohol rehabilitation he has to go through dropped teams interest in him, as well as his value.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nuggets wasted too much time. Everyone knew Lawson getting traded was inevitable once they drafted Mudiay, they should've traded him weeks ago, they waited and it bit them in the ass.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Nuggets wasted too much time. Everyone knew Lawson getting traded was inevitable once they drafted Mudiay, they should've traded him weeks ago, they waited and it bit them in the ass.


You can't blame them for something that was completely out of their control.. Throw the DUI out the window and the way they handled the situation was correct. Waiting out and measuring out all your options is much better than here we're gonna trade one of our top dogs for the first thing that catches our eye. They essentially went into it with the correct mindset but due to unfortunate circumstances it didn't pan out as they'd had hoped.

Yeah it's easy for you to say they wasted time now but had the DUI situation not occurred and they got a more decent trade for Lawson, you wouldn't have had that thought process.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

now that lawson's been traded we have nothing to talk about until october brehs. dog days of the off-season :jose


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> You can't blame them for something that was completely out of their control.. Throw the DUI out the window and the way they handled the situation was correct. Waiting out and measuring out all your options is much better than here we're gonna trade one of our top dogs for the first thing that catches our eye. They essentially went into it with the correct mindset but due to unfortunate circumstances it didn't pan out as they'd had hoped.
> 
> Yeah it's easy for you to say they wasted time now but had the DUI situation not occurred and they got a more decent trade for Lawson, you wouldn't have had that thought process.


Lawson is an alcoholic and potential locker room cancer. That isn't a new discovery. And no them trading him earlier doesn't mean they had to rush and trade him for a package they didn't like.

There's definitely a lot of hindsight in play but I think we all agree that waiting it out did them no favors in this scenario


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

With Lawson the Rockets will either be really good or a disaster.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I hope James Harden is a great leader, cause if the Rockets are relying on Dwight and McHale to keep Lawson in line, they're in deep shit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Glad the players gave MVP to Harden at the players award show...Wish the media did too. Still thinks its a shame he didnt win it. Gave me that Rose/LeBron, Nash/Shaq feel





DDMac said:


> I hope James Harden is a great leader, cause if the Rockets are relying on Dwight and McHale to keep Lawson in line, they're in deep shit.


They're relying on John Lucas...Not too many guys in the league you could rely on to help other players with this kind of issue imo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

deandre winning best defender speaks volumes about the lack of credibility attached to the players awards :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets are going for the all white boy team. :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

RIP, Stephen Jackson's career. Seven teams in fourteen seasons, one championship, one punch of a fan. :mj2

As *Magic* reminds me he was twice rejected by Pop. But like *Magic* I valued Jackson's candidness.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hezonja is going to be the best player out of this draft, he's got that disney magic. We have an Orlando fan here on this forum don't we?? Don't remember who it was


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Hezonja is going to be the best player out of this draft, he's got that disney magic. We have an Orlando fan here on this forum don't we?? Don't remember who it was


*"Mrs. McGregor likes this."

:mj4*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

SHABAZZ :mark: the shitty one


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

LeBron shipped his man Mike Miller to the Blazers a year after convincing him to leave Memphis...cold blooded


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> Golden St. Warriors
> ✔ ‎@warriors
> OFFICIAL: #Warriors acquire F Jason Thompson (@jtthekid) from @Sixers in exchange for Gerald Wallace, cash & draft considerations.
> 
> 2:00 PM - 31 Jul 2015


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Bob Myers is playing five-dimensional Vulcan chess as the Warriors' GM. This is an outstanding move, sending Wallace, who would almost surely rot on the Dubs' bench, for a thoroughly solid reserve big man in Thompson. 

This is a good get, as they say, whoever "they" are. 

WARRIORS!!!!! :mark: :cheer :dance :woo :curry


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I didn't even know Gerald Wallace was still in the league! hh What a move indeed!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

hello. following news of joining demar at the OVO fest recently, I guess we should start talking about durant's transition to the RAPS in 2016..












I'm also high on our new jerseys, especially the black and gold.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ted said:


> I didn't even know Gerald Wallace was still in the league! hh What a move indeed!



Gerald will be here long after we're all dead and gone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Durant to the Raptors has about the same odds of happening as the Raptors winning the title this year


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Durant to the Raptors has about the same odds of happening as the Raptors winning the title this year


tell me why'd he'd turn down an opportunity to play for a country in favor of a small market who's team isn't going to win a title regardless. the raptors will realistically be one of his top 3 options come next july.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> tell me why'd he'd turn down an opportunity to play for a country in favor of a small market who's team isn't going to win a title regardless. the raptors will realistically be one of his top 3 options come next july.


werent you a warrior fan or some shit? you the guy that was a fan of like 4 teams at the same time.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:kobe

that was canadian


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> tell me why'd he'd turn down an opportunity to play for a country in favor of a small market who's team isn't going to win a title regardless. the raptors will realistically be one of his top 3 options come next july.


A top 3 option according to what? Because he was a Vince Carter fan as a kid and he's friends with Drake that means he's seriously considering signing a long term contract with the Raptors?

Yes OKC is a small market and the Raptors are by definition a large market team. But they play in a completely different country so that advantage essentially gets cancelled out.

And even if you ignore the cities they play in, what makes the Raptors an attractive destination? Why would he leave Westbrook & Ibaka to play with a 30 year old Kyle Lowry & DeMar DeRozan on a team that hasn't won a playoff series in nearly 15 years?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:woah

we actually have depth and a competent owner that's willing to spend


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Thunder are gonna be paying the tax this year so he's willing to spend now :lelbron


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder are gonna be paying the tax this year so he's willing to spend now :lelbron


On Enes Kanter!!! 

:booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

NBA schedule is gonna be coming out within the next week or so, so some of the more important dates are gonna start to leak.

According to SOURCES, Christmas Day lineup will include New Orleans @ Miami and Cleveland @ Golden State

Also rumored that the Pelicans will be playing the Warriors on opening night.

:davis getting that main event push :mark: :mark: :mark: :jose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Why isn't LA Clippers at Dallas announced yet for opening day and Christmas.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curious question guys how do you think these guys would do it today's league? 

1. Michael Jordan
2. Magic Johnson
3. Larry Bird
4. Allen Iverson
5. Scottie Pippen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## wrasslinisreal (Aug 3, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chad Allen said:


> Curious question guys how do you think these guys would do it today's league?
> 
> 1. Michael Jordan
> 2. Magic Johnson
> ...


Is this a serious question? You're asking how 5 of the greatest players of all time would do in todays league?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Why would he leave Westbrook & Ibaka to play with a 30 year old Kyle Lowry & DeMar DeRozan on a team that hasn't won a playoff series in nearly 15 years?


The strippers....its why Toronto is so many athletes favorite nba city

Im sure there is a stripper locked in a vault right now that Toronto will unleash on KD next summer...watch


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

sean remembering how houston locked up dwight :mark:

first slim thug, now :drake2


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ted said:


> I didn't even know Gerald Wallace was still in the league! hh What a move indeed!


Sad seeing him like this now, he was my favorite player in his prime days in Charlotte.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Just a heads up, the NBA schedules will be revealed at the top of the hour


----------



## tysonko45 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Thoughts on the NBA Schedule?*

The Opening Night and Christmas day games are good. Games you are looking forward to? A lot of showdowns, this article I found on Twitter has the biggest and best NBA match ups for the season: http://sportstalkfeed.com/2015/08/n...-intriging-games-of-the-2015-2016-nba-season/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wiggins/Towns going to get rekt in the first game of the season. LAKERS. :kobe3 :russell


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> Wiggins/Towns going to get rekt in the first game of the season. LAKERS. :kobe3 :russell


I give it less than a month before Kobe tears his achilles.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Celtics got 7 national games, 7x as many as last season :banderas

Anyway, schedule is out and it's a safe bet that there aren't any more big deals left to be done so here's my predictions for this season:

*East*
1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Atlanta
4. Miami
5. Washington
6. Milwaukee
7. Toronto
8. Detroit
9. Boston
10. Indiana
11. Charlotte
12. Orlando
13. Brooklyn
14. New York
15. Philly
*West*
1. Golden State
2. Oklahoma City
3. San Antonio
4. Houston
5. LA Clippers
6. Memphis
7. New Orleans
8. Utah
9. Phoenix
10. Dallas
11. Sacramento
12. LA Lakers
13. Minnesota
14. Denver
15. Portland

Finals - Cavs over Thunder

MVP - LeBron James
DPOY - Rudy Gobert
ROY - Jahlil Okafor
6MOY - Isaiah Thomas
MIP - C.J. McCollum
COY - David Blatt


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

toronto 7th :ti

keep hating


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> *East*
> 1. Cleveland
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Atlanta
> ...


Pretty much perfect. Bias opinion I would switch Heat and the Wizards spots.

And the Thunder over the Spurs?! Lol! :mj


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> toronto 7th :ti
> 
> keep hating


Raptors have done nothing worthy of being hated on. I just personally think there's 6 better teams in the East :toomanykobes



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Pretty much perfect. Bias opinion I would switch Heat and the Wizards spots.
> 
> And the Thunder over the Spurs?! Lol! :mj


Spurs have no guard depth, and if Parker & Manu looking anything like they did in the playoffs last year, they'll be going home early :mj


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

wade is a walking corpse now and the bucks aren't going to magically win 50 games this year just b/c they appeared in the playoffs and added a one dimensional monroe :toomanykobes

pls note that we added carroll, joseph, scola, biyombo, wright and powell all in the same off-season.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> COY - David Blatt


C'mon, son.

EAST

Cavs
Heat
Bulls
Washington
Milwaukee
Atlanta
Toronto
Indiana

WEST

OKC
Golden State
Spurs
Clippers
Rockets
Grizzlies
Anthony Davis
Dallas

MVP - Kevin Durant (he and Westbrook will split votes, but considering where they finished last year and where I expect them to finish this year, Durant just edges LBJ.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> wade is a walking corpse now and the bucks aren't going to magically win 50 games this year just b/c they appeared in the playoffs and added a one dimensional monroe :toomanykobes
> 
> pls note that we added carroll, joseph, scola, biyombo, wright and powell all in the same off-season.


They're also getting Jabari Parker back from injury and Greg Monroe is one-dimensional but he's still a massive upgrade over 31 year old Zaza Pachulia. Also anticipating more growth from Giannis as a player, and Kidd to continue to grow as a coach. And I picked the Bucks to be the 6th seed. Since when does being the 6th seed in the East = Being a 50 win team? :drake1

Wade is a walking corpse but he's still better than anyone on the Raptors roster. And btw Wade played more games than DeRozan last year too.

Carroll is a 30 year old role player who I think will not be as good in Toronto as he was in Atlanta due to the fact that A) He's playing for a much worse coach and B) He's playing in a different offensive system, which I think he benefited strongly from Budenholzer's system.

As for Joseph, he's a downgrade from Lou and it's skeptical how his play will be now that he's no longer playing for Pop.

Biyombo was a good signing. Scola is a 35 year old role player who doesn't play a lick of defense. He's hardly a difference maker. I'll be shocked if Wright & Powell have any impact. And yeah I couldn't care less about Powell dominating in summer league.

Sorry but I just like Cleveland, Chicago, Atlanta, Miami, Washington & Milwaukee more than Toronto. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DDMac said:


> C'mon, son.


I'm anticipating the Cavs completely dominating the regular season and him winning COY off the strength of it.

Same reason for me picking LeBron to win MVP


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Enough credit to offset the "LeBron is the real coach" crowd?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DDMac said:


> Enough credit to offset the "LeBron is the real coach" crowd?


I would hope so, but I doubt it :drake1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

East

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Cleveland
4. Washington
5. Milwaukee
6. Atlanta 
7. Indiana
8. Toronto
9. Boston
10. Detroit 
11. Charlotte
12. Orlando
13. Brooklyn
14. New York
15. Philly

West
1. OKC
2. Golden State
3. Clippers
4. Houston
5. San Antonio
6. Memphis
7. New Orleans
8. Utah
9. Phoenix
10. Lakers
11. Sacramento
12. Dallas
13. Minnesota
14. Denver
15. Portland

Finals - Thunder over Cavs

MVP - Durant
DPOY - Rudy Gobert(lol he's not actually going to win tho)
ROY - Towns
6MOY - Middleton 
MIP - Joseph 
COY - Spo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> DPOY - Rudy Gobert(lol he's not actually going to win tho)


:mj2

Only chance he has is if Utah makes the playoffs.

As long as they don't give it to DeAndre Jordan I'm cool


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

you and magic have always blindly discredited the raps for whatever reason. is that perhaps b/c their franchise is now more successful than yours? :barkley

young stud joseph who was molded by POP for years is not a downgrade from poisonous iso lou. fuck outta here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

discredited? the last time we talked about the raps was when we were discussing lou wrongfully winning the 6th man award. you blindly defended him(which you later admit was simply because he was on your team and you later called him garbage). i think it's more of a case of us correctly identifying the raps as not that great of a team, they already peaked.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i respected lou's _numbers_ in a conversation for an award, and then expressed my dislike for the way he plays. i can't stand ball stoppers. you'll get to realize that yourself fairly soon.

raps are winning 50+ next year. this is their best team in franchise history. get ready for me to bring this up again when the time is right.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

1. Cleveland
2. Miami
3. Chicago
4. Washington
5. Atlanta 
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Toronto
9. Detroit
10. Boston
11. New York
12. Orlando
13. Charlotte
14. Brooklyn
15. Philly

West
1. Golden State
2. San Antonio
3. OKC
4. Houston
5. Clippers
6. Memphis
7. New Orleans
8. Dallas
9. Phoenix
10. Lakers
11. Sacramento
12. Utah
13. Minnesota
14. Portland
15. Denver

Finals - Spurs over Cavs

MVP - Lebron
DPOY - Draymond Green
ROY - Jahlil Okafor
COY - Steve Kerr


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*



Champ said:


> you and magic have always blindly discredited the raps for whatever reason. is that perhaps b/c their franchise is now more successful than yours? :barkley
> 
> young stud joseph who was molded by POP for years is not a downgrade from poisonous iso lou. fuck outta here.



More successful?

You've won more regular season games than the Celtics & Lakers the last couple of seasons but we've all won the same amount of playoff series. We don't hang banners for division titles, they're meaningless.

There is nothing for me to be jealous of the Raptors over. 





Champ said:


> i respected lou's _numbers_ in a conversation for an award, and then expressed my dislike for the way he plays. i can't stand ball stoppers. you'll get to realize that yourself fairly soon.
> 
> raps are winning 50+ next year. this is their best team in franchise history. get ready for me to bring this up again when the time is right.



Could they finish higher than 7th in the standings? It's definitely possible. But either way I'm confident my stance on them won't change. They are a middle of the pack team and will be 1st round fodder 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

speaking of the raptors, val is about to get a 60 million dollar deal over the course of 4 years. thoughts, rap fans?



personally i think they should have just waited until next year, but it might end up as good value i guess. they can't simply let him go, but i'm not sure if he's really worth that amount of money right now. it's not like the money is going to get them any great free agents tho, so i guess the deal is fine.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

he's worth about that right now but i don't want to talk about him until he averages at least 15/10 and shows up in the playoffs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I think Biz being in Toronto will motivate Val to lockdown minutes. Before their only real option was to elect to play small ball, now they can play small ball or play Biz more than Val.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well if we want to get technical, no one from the Raptors has shown up in the playoffs :lelbron

I think the contract is fine though. I still believe in Jonas, he's only 23 and in the new NBA with the higher salary cap that's probably gonna be market value for a guy like him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

With the way big men are paid in this league it probably will be bargain.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well since all the talk seems to be about the Raptors 

my predication their is no way they beat the Cavs in a 7 game series plain and simple


and you heard it from me Miami with Gragic, Wade, Deng, Bosh, Whiteside, and a decent bench 

they could actually be pretty good this year am I picking them over the Cavs no though I would not be all shocked to see this squad take down Chicago, Washington, Atlanta, and or Toronto


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



polar bear said:


> Well since all the talk seems to be about the Raptors
> 
> *my predication their is no way they beat the Cavs in a 7 game series plain and simple*
> 
> ...


Thanks Captain obvious, my prediction is Steph Curry hits at least one three pointer this season and the Oklahoma City Thunder get double digit wins.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Way to jinx him motherfucker, now :curry2 is going to break his ankle in the preseason


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Tayshaun Prince to the Wolves, good signing imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

eh, i disagree. they already have KG as the lockerroom vet and they shouldn't be wasting any minutes on Prince.


Shabazz better not get screwed again this year, the Wiggins/Shabazz combo was killing it last year before Shabazz got hurt/Martin returned. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Maybe Tayshaun wants to buy in with KG?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Smith is staying in Cleveland.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Thoughts on JV's 64 mill contract?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

we discussed that a page or two ago ^


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets & MKG have agreed to a 4 year, $52 mil contract extension.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> The Hornets & MKG have agreed to a 4 year, $52 mil contract extension.


To know that I am living in a world where a defensive stopper gets paid $13 million a year makes me feel a little uneasy but I guess that is just the new NBA these days.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

is it true D Rose drugged and ran train on his ex?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Reading the story, it sounds pretty farfetched to me, especially considering he isn't being taken to criminal court, and instead, is being sued for god knows how much. I know you can't say things like that anymore since its "victim shaming" or w/e the fuck they call it, but w/e.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'll say it. Story is bullshit. She has had to keep moving from lawyer to lawyer because even they think it's bullshit

Hope he counter-sues and takes her to the fucking cleaners


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So apparently Kyrie's injury could cause him to miss the beginning of the season and possibly have to sit out until January...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

kyrie's career is headed down the path to being ruined by injuries. he's one of the most injury prone players in the league...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Now now folks, no point in jumping to a sloot's accusations or disavowing them outright.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Darryl Dawkins,Chocolate Thunder. passed away this morning at age 58. He came straight out of high school into the NBA. He was a larger than life character who played in the wrong era. His personality would have made him a much bigger star than he was back then, and he was a pretty good player as it was. The man was a legendary dunker who shattered backboards like no other. I'll miss him and my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

R.I.P. Mr. Dawkins.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Marshall Henderson to the Kings, as if they didn't have enough head cases


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2015/08/27/taylor-swift-russell-westbrook-stats-single


they have stats for westbrook after taylor swift singles. :lmao


(he attended one of her concerts) :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Marshall Henderson to the Kings, as if they didn't have enough head cases


He's cleared the skeletons in his closest bud.

He's ready to reach that true potential.

HENDERSON
TO
COUSINS
ALLEY OOP!
AND THE KINGS ARE GOING TO THE NBA FINALS


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Zach Lowe solicited the help of some design experts and ranked all 30 NBA team logos heading into this season: http://grantland.com/the-triangle/the-definitive-nba-logo-rankings/

Honestly, if he swapped in Houston for Toronto, I'd say the Top 10 is 100% on point. For what it's worth, the Bulls logo is the only NBA logo to have never changed at any point. Also, it's an upside-down robot reading a book.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Darryl Dawkins,Chocolate Thunder. passed away this morning at age 58. He came straight out of high school into the NBA. He was a larger than life character who played in the wrong era. His personality would have made him a much bigger star than he was back then, and he was a pretty good player as it was. The man was a legendary dunker who shattered backboards like no other. I'll miss him and my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


Dawkins was good, too bad he didn't put as much attention to the game then he did to his interplanetary funkanomics. He might have been a great center, then they might have won the NBA Finals with him instead of Moses Malone. Nevertheless, RIP. 

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this on this thread yet (at least that I've seen.) The NBA will now start seeding playoff teams next year based on overall record, and the division winners are no longer automatically among the top seeds. As an example...Portland won the Northwest Division...they received the #4 seed and home-court advantage for their opening round series with the Grizzlies. If they used the new format last year, Portland would have been a #6 seed and had to go on the road for their opening series, most likely against the Clippers. 

I have an issue with this. The idea of winning your division means you should get the benefit of a home-court advantage for your first-round playoff matchup. You get that in the other three major sports. Carolina won the NFC South last year at 7-9 and got a home playoff game. I don't see Goodell wanting to overhaul the entire playoff system there. If you really want to make change that makes sense, do away with divisions and just have the top 16 teams and the best records play in the playoffs. It seems to me that they majorly overreacted here. Granted, conference domination has always been back and forth, although the last 10 years or so have shown the Western as the better conference with no end in sight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

They should get rid of divisions and conferences altogether and just make everyone play identical schedules. If they need to expand or contract to make the schedule work with perfect home-road symmetry for every opponent for every team, they should.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I like the change to having playoff seeding by records.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Moses the GOAT :jose :mcgee1


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



BruiserKC said:


> *Dawkins* was good, too bad he didn't put as much attention to the game then he did to his interplanetary funkanomics. He might have been a great center, then they might have won the NBA Finals with him instead of *Moses Malone*.


this is scary. RIP to both :jose


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Moses. In spirit. In perpetuity.

:mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



BruiserKC said:


> Dawkins was good, too bad he didn't put as much attention to the game then he did to his interplanetary funkanomics. He might have been a great center, then they might have won the NBA Finals with him instead of Moses Malone. Nevertheless, RIP.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this on this thread yet (at least that I've seen.) The NBA will now start seeding playoff teams next year based on overall record, and the division winners are no longer automatically among the top seeds. As an example...Portland won the Northwest Division...they received the #4 seed and home-court advantage for their opening round series with the Grizzlies. If they used the new format last year, Portland would have been a #6 seed and had to go on the road for their opening series, most likely against the Clippers.
> 
> I have an issue with this. The idea of winning your division means you should get the benefit of a home-court advantage for your first-round playoff matchup. You get that in the other three major sports. Carolina won the NFC South last year at 7-9 and got a home playoff game. I don't see Goodell wanting to overhaul the entire playoff system there. If you really want to make change that makes sense, do away with divisions and just have the top 16 teams and the best records play in the playoffs. It seems to me that they majorly overreacted here. Granted, conference domination has always been back and forth, although the last 10 years or so have shown the Western as the better conference with no end in sight.


the division stuff was long overdo considering there are always better teams in certain division that get screwed due to there simply being a better team in their division, like dallas/spurs all those years.


also the west has been dominant for 17 years now and could well extend beyond 20 years because all the best players are being drafted to the west(wiggins/towns/anthony davis). the organizations are simply run better as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

SRS/boredom post.

Russell/Lou Williams
Kobe/Clarkson/Jabari Brown
Nick Young/Anthony Brown/Ryan Kelly
Randle/Bass/Larry Nance Jr
Hibbert/Upshaw/Black/Sacre


Is what I'm expecting the Lakers to likely go into the season with(they got some other guys that might make it too, like Vander Blue, but these are the guys im currently expecting). I think our strength will hopefully come in the form of depth and a nice rotation of offensive PFs with defense centers. If Russell does better as a player than he did in the summer league than he should also help get some of our guys easy baskets, which is something that we sorely lacked last season as every offensive position was a damn struggle if one guy couldn't make a play(usually Clarkson or lolboozer). Our biggest weakness is easily our perimeter defense and SF position. Nick Young had one good year, if that, and really isn't going to get any better. He's an inefficient chucker that's not reliable on defense, so it's going to be hard to watch him start in games in which Kobe sits(as I expect Kobe to start at small forward). Russell/Kobe are both going to be massive liabilities on the defensive end as they simply won't be able to keep up with the more athletic players and even if Kobe can somewhat manage to hold his own, we're still going to have a lot of breakdowns defensively with opposing PGs easily running their offense against Russell. And if Ryan Kelly ever sees the court we might as well chock up a defensive disaster as he can't defend any power forwards, let alone smaller and faster small forwards.


This, obviously, is not a playoff team. Even in my wildest dreams I can't see us beating out the defensive/gritty Utah Jazz; the lolzy, but better coached mavs; the Pelicans Anthony Davis, or even the role player filled Phoenix Suns for that 8th seed. 

Do I think we'll be as bad as last season? Obviously not. With Randle back, Kobe back for hopefully most of the season, and a legitimate defensive presence inside with Hibbert, we should do A LOT better this season, especially against the East. Too bad we won't be anywhere near good enough to get the 45 wins, which is what it will take, to get into the Western Conference Playoffs. The Warriors, Rockets, Clippers, Thunder(unless they're as unhealthy as last season), Griz, and Spurs are all locks, which only leaves two spots, and as I said before it will likely go to one of the other up and coming teams rather than us. Even if our talent manages to perform way above expectations, Byron Scott simply isn't a good enough coach to get us there. 

What I will be looking for is to see if Russell/Clarkson can work both offensively and defensively while on the court at the same time. Clarkson is short, but he's still 6'3" and really athletic and lots of teams have shorter SGs these days, which will help him hopefully. Russell was awful in the summer league. I didn't catch too many games, but from what I saw he would force passes, commit silly turnovers, and usually try to get too flashy. His defense is also likely to be awful as he's pretty slow and not nearly as athletic as other PGs these days. Even if he gets to defend the SG of other team rather than the PG, he'll still likely have a lot of troubles staying in front of his guy. 

Which is why it's a good thing we got Roy Hibbert's soft/zero rebounding ass back there. If there's one thing he can do it's proper help defense. Black also showed a great ability to play defense last year and Upshaw is apparently a shot blocking beast, so we'll at least be able to make up for our shitty perimeter defense with hopefully a strong inside presence that can provide help.

A problem might develop with our power forwards though, as there's only so much our centers can make up for on defense. Bass is a liability on defense and he's only getting older and slower, Randle is shorter and doesn't have much of a wingspan so he might get exploited by taller PFs, and I know absolutely nothing about nancy. 


The last thing I'm hoping for is a major jump in 3 point shooting. I know Scott isn't a fan of three point shooting because he's clearly not caught up in the today's league, but we desperately need it if we want to do anything this season. Russell should be better from the three in the season than he was at summer league, he's able to shoot off the dribble and only needs a bit of space it seems to get one off. Obviously he's not going to be Curry or even Harden, but he's hopefully capable of knocking them down from there when given space. Clarkson wasn't particularly good from there last season, but hopefully there was some development from his end and he can get some down this season. Lou/Young will hopefully be able to hit some too when given space, but getting them space is again an issue when we have no one on our team that really commands a double team except Kobe when he's going off. 



All in all I'm ready for another shitty season, but I'm going to enjoy the hell out of all of Kobe's last games and hopefully there will be some good development for Randle/Russell/Clarkson this year as well. It's all about the future now. :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rose/Brooks/Hinrich
Butler/Snell/Moore
Dunleavy/McBuckets
Mirotic/Taj/Portis
Pau/Noah/Portis

Regular season

Lose to :lelbron3 in the playoffs


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

move OKC to the west just so Lebron isn't gift wrapped another automatic finals bid


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DwayneAustin said:


> Rose/Brooks/Hinrich
> Butler/Snell/Moore
> Dunleavy/McBuckets
> Mirotic/Taj/Portis
> ...


I see you have Hinrich as the 3rd stringer, we all know that's not accurate :mj


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Is this the part where I'm supposed to write about the Celtics?

I'll bite. They still have an awkwardly built roster but they have an elite coach in Stevens so he'll have them competing for the playoffs. As long as the Nets have a WOAT season and the Mavs get the 8th pick, I'll be happy.

My season pipedream is that the Pacers season goes terribly wrong, Bird decides to blow it up and Ainge is able to swing a deal for Paul George. But I won't even convince myself that it has a real chance of happening


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Actually it was the part where you were meant to wait for someone else to post so you didn't end up double-posting :mj

Kirk ut


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DwayneAustin said:


> Actually it was the part where you were meant to wait for someone else to post so you didn't end up double-posting :mj
> 
> Kirk ut


Might want to save this gif for when Rose is out with a broken nail and Hinrich is starting


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Or Brother Buckets will then get the chance to fulfill his life-longsummer-long dream of playing PG and the Snelly Cat will come in to partner him :jbutler


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I like my theory better


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Lord Brady said:


> move OKC to the west just so Lebron isn't gift wrapped another automatic finals bid


Think you mean the East since they already play in the West.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Russell/Williams/Huertas
Clarkson/Jabari Brown
Kobe/Young/Anthony Brown
Randle/Bass/Nance Jr.
Hibbert/Black/Upshaw/Sacre

This is the roster I'm going with. If the Lakers can find someone who plays SF and plays good defense, then he should be on the roster then switch out Jabari Brown. If not, then this is the roster I see the Lakers going with. I really don't think Scott will bench Russell or Clarkson either. If someone is getting benched between the two, it should be Russell. Even then, Russell will have a lot of reps at point guard anyway as him and Clarkson can alternate positions. With this team, I think their 3-point shooting won't be great but it'll be better than last season. It's a very guard-heavy team with weak 3s and 4s but they can make it work. I imagine their second string will be Clarkson, Williams, Young, Bass, and Black which is actually pretty decent. Give Kobe and Hibbert their rest then they can come back with Russell, Kobe, A.Brown, Randle, and Hibbert. The Lakers won't be making the playoffs despite everyone on the team claiming that they will but that's good. There's optimism there. All we can really do is hope that the young guns develop quick and that they find a few pieces that can stick with the team so that the Lakers can form their core. This is gonna be a long season but I'll enjoy every game Kobe plays in and seeing the development of these young guys.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Why would you ever bench Russell in favor of Clarkson?

The only reason I could possibly think of would be to keep him away from Kobe so he can get more touches to help his development.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Who's that Williams? It's a shame Kobe can't make a last run for the ring, this team won't crack the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^ Kobe Jr, Lou Williams :ti


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Who's that Williams? It's a shame Kobe can't make a last run for the ring, this team won't crack the playoffs.


Lou Williams


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So the Wolves are finalizing a buyout of Anthony Bennett.

#1 pick traded after one season, then released after his second. Goddamn.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:lmao

Didn't everybody first guess him as a number one?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah, I think even a casual fan could've seen him being bust coming a mile away. He had no business going that high.

I said it at the time and obviously I still say it, they should've taken Noel. Even with him missing the whole season, he was the right pick. They missed the playoffs that year anyway and didn't get any positive contributions from Bennett the entire way.

Although maybe Gilbert still would've traded him to Minnesota with Wiggins :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

anthony bennett trying to ruin canada's reputation. :mj2


so how does everyone think nik stauskas is going to do this year? he did really well in the international games, at least in the later rounds, and should have more freedom in the Philly offense. Hopefully he can turn himself around from that garbage first year he had.


Also I think Kings are the first organization to DUMP, not just trade but DUMP, two of their top 7 picks over like 4 years. :sodone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

3 of their top 10 picks over a four year span (2011-2014) didn't even last 3 years. Jimmer traded after 2 years, Robinson traded halfway through his rookie year, Stauskas traded after 1 year

I think he should do a lot better in Philly. He'll be the frontrunner to start at SG and in general unless he gets hurt or things go terribly wrong, he's in for a larger role on the team. I think the FIBA run was a big confidence builder for him and hopefully he can build on it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Agreed: I would honestly be quite surprised if Nik Stauskas does not markedly improve this season. Was reading that the Sixers want to incorporate him better in their schemes than he was being in Sacramento. lol Kings. 

This is a fairly good article by Ethan Sherwood at ESPN on Harrison Barnes, who reportedly said, "Thanks, but no thanks," to a $64 million offer from the WARRIORS: http://espn.go.com/blog/golden-stat...1/why-harrison-barnes-is-worth-all-that-money

Excerpt:



> So why would Barnes sign a below-market deal with Golden State? Aside from that whole championship thing, there's the security -- not just financial security. It's only recently that Golden State seems like a stable place for Barnes. Over the years, there's been some guilt in Warriors HQ regarding how his early career was handled. The Mark Jackson era, successful as it was, turned toxic for Barnes. The internecine coaching staff feud alienated him from Jackson, his shot was reworked to poor effect and he was asked to subsist on inefficient isolation post-ups. The nadir came in March of 2014, when he shot 29.6 percent from the field and averaged six points in 25.8 minutes. In short, he looked like a high draft pick turned irredeemable bust.
> 
> The Jackson staff had a laissez-faire approach that helped Stephen Curry find his inner superstar, but that approach failed other players who lacked Curry's creative genius. Enter Steve Kerr, whose arrival pulled Barnes from the brink. He was trusted with a starting role, but this time without all those post-ups to nowhere (according to Synergy Sports, Barnes saw roughly one-third as many post-ups last season as he saw in Jackson's final year). The new regime also didn't fret about Barnes' shooting form, preferring to rely on whatever felt natural for the young player. The increased ball movement and reclaimed shot helped Barnes hit left corner 3s at a better rate than anyone in the NBA last season. Golden State also went small more frequently, leveraging Barnes' athleticism in space.
> 
> ...


It goes on... Anyway, quite fascinating. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bennett going to sign with the Blazers :sodone

Blazers digging so deep they put a hole in the bottom of the barrel, dug through the earth, and grabbed Bennett by the ankle in China


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

blazers have coaches that helped coach the canadian national team, which is why they wanted to bring him over. they think they can get the most out of him.



also that was a decent article, deso. it is true that just about every player that has any value these days should be making 16+ more million and guys like barnes will likely even command 20 million yearly salaries. it's a changing league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*

Sorry but I don't see what Barnes has done in his career to justify giving him $20 million a year, even with accounting for the cap going up.

He has not shown to be anything more than a decent starter on a playoff team.

I feel like he's still living off his high school/college hype. I don't see this miraculous untapped star potential that he has. I watch him and I see an all around average player. Not really bad at anything, but not great at anything either

I think any team that gives him a huge contract with the hope of him being a feature player for them will end up disappointed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Barnes may not be worth that on the open market, but he's vital the Warriors' ability to play small ball. They'll overpay to keep him.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Sorry but I don't see what Barnes has done in his career to justify giving him $20 million a year, even with accounting for the cap going up.
> 
> He has not shown to be anything more than a decent starter on a playoff team.
> 
> ...


Is that official? Because I haven't read anything, if it is, then the Warriors are wildly overpaying the guy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Sorry but I don't see what Barnes has done in his career to justify giving him $20 million a year, even with accounting for the cap going up.
> 
> He has not shown to be anything more than a decent starter on a playoff team.
> 
> ...



tbf, mark jackson wasted two years of his career.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Why would you ever bench Russell in favor of Clarkson?
> 
> The only reason I could possibly think of would be to keep him away from Kobe so he can get more touches to help his development.


This. The Lakers starters aren't really their starters anyway except for Kobe and Hibbert. Everyone else will be jumbled until Scott finds the right combination. Clarkson/Kobe/Young/Randle/Hibbert then they can interchange with Russell/Lou Williams/Randle. 

There's gotta be a true SF out there that the Lakers can sign. Right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> tbf, mark jackson wasted two years of his career.


He also wasted years of Klay & Draymond's careers as well, yet we saw quickly what they were capable of.

If he wasn't the #1 player out of his HS class he probably wouldn't even be regarded as this player with some untapped star potential.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If I was Scott, I'd put out there Russell/Williams/Bryant/Randle/Hibbert and hope Russell and Randle play as much as they can and learn on the fly while Kobe gets enough wins to stop him from murdering them. 

Also, please, don't play Bass more than 20 minutes a night, Randle needs to develope.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'd have no problem if we let Black Falcon walk to give max deals to Curry, Thompson, and Draymond.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> I'd have no problem if we let Black Falcon walk to give max deals to Curry, Thompson, and Draymond.


They won't have to. They should be able to afford them all without too much trouble.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

J-Rich retired


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So the Lakers are bringing back :artest


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> 
> NBA SOURCES CONFIRM AGENT RICH PAUL WILL HAVE TRISTAN THOMPSON SIGN A 3 YEAR - $53 MILLION CONTRACT WITH CAVS.





> Jason Lloyd @JasonLloydABJ
> 
> I've been told reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate. No deal struck, nor do #Cavs seem interested in reported 3/$53 million












-------

EDIT:



> Joe Vardon
> ‏@joevardon
> 
> Reports of Tristan signing at three years for $53M are premature, sources emphatically insist


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Broussard has had a hell of an offseason to say the least


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Broussard needs some new sources yo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

not a fan of the new finals format. how much rest do these guys need? they're not topping 40 MPG, 20 year olds getting rest days, come on now. :mj


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> not a fan of the new finals format. how much rest do these guys need? they're not topping 40 MPG, 20 year olds getting rest days, come on now. :mj


What's the new finals format?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

a game after every three days.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The first time a finals game will ever be played on Monday :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Eh, not really a big deal to me.

If Warriors-Cavs went to 7 last year, it would've lasted 14 days. Under this format it would be 17.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The real problem with the finals is they refuse to move it up if everyone finishes the conference finals early, that's retarded. It should start 3 days after the last game, period. If both finals are a sweep, why should we have to wait a fucking week? FUCK THAT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> The real problem with the finals is they refuse to move it up if everyone finishes the conference finals early, that's retarded. It should start 3 days after the last game, period. If both finals are a sweep, why should we have to wait a fucking week? FUCK THAT


Yeah, I agree with that. But I think that has more to do with ABC than the NBA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Keep on gettin them checks Metta World Peace :artest


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> The real problem with the finals is they refuse to move it up if everyone finishes the conference finals early, that's retarded. It should start 3 days after the last game, period. If both finals are a sweep, why should we have to wait a fucking week? FUCK THAT


Because there's a lot of stuff to consider, including people's work schedules, being able to book off in advance, people who want to fly out to watch, preparing for the actual finals event in-on-itself, wanting all the players to get sufficient rest so they can perform for the most important basketball event of the year, etc.

It goes a longer way than your "I want it now, give me it now" perspective to things.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*








Ickey Shuffle said:


> Keep on gettin them checks Metta World Peace :artest


You need to respect Artestry. :artest3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> You need to respect Artestry. :artest3


It's all good. Hopefully he didn't elbow someone while celebrating though :artest


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Because there's a lot of stuff to consider, including people's work schedules, being able to book off in advance, people who want to fly out to watch, preparing for the actual finals event in-on-itself, wanting all the players to get sufficient rest so they can perform for the most important basketball event of the year, etc.
> 
> It goes a longer way than your "I want it now, give me it now" perspective to things.


Can you explain how "players get sufficient rest" has any impact when the break up can be anywhere from 8 days to like 3 days? If a series goes 7 games, they don't push it back to give additional rest


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Can you explain how "players get sufficient rest" has any impact when the break up can be anywhere from 8 days to like 3 days? If a series goes 7 games, they don't push it back to give additional rest


If you win your series quicker than the opposing conference's team, you reserve every right to have a prolonged rest. They changed the finals format from what you guys have said, not the entire playoffs format. If you're competing for the prized possession of an association, you'd want every player to be in the best possible condition. I don't understand what there's not to understand here.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I know this may not make much sense since this may be based on the video game, but hear me out.

So I have NBA 2K16 and played as the Lakers. Their starting lineup is - Russell/Clarkson/Kobe/Randle/Hibbert. Just like I thought. But oh my god, I hope this isn't the starting five Byron Scott thinks of starting. I know it's just a video game but man, the starting lineup just seemed so cluttered. I also know that I said that the above starting lineup should be the starters but never have I been so wrong. I don't think Kobe will be able to guard the 3s of the league and man, there are a lot of good ones out there - Lebron, Melo, PG13, etc. I now think the Lakers' starting five should be Russell/Kobe/World Peace/Randle/Hibbert. Clarkson and L-Will can come off the bench and lead the second unit. I believe Clarkson can actually turn into a really good defender. Clarkson is also pretty good offensively. He's explosive and can get to the rim. Kind of reminds me of John Wall without the passing ability. World Peace starting might be weird but man, the Lakers really need someone who can play SF. Someone like Sefolosha would be perfect but I know he's not available. All in all, the Lakers need a lot of work actually. I may have overrated them a bit but man, they need work.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I think anybody with a brain could have told you they're not good and need a lot of work, idk why you needed a whole paragraph referencing NBA 2k16 to realize that.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> I think anybody with a brain could have told you they're not good and need a lot of work, idk why you needed a whole paragraph referencing NBA 2k16 to realize that.


Someone's in a bad mood  And you still found the time to read that entire paragraph. Thank you.

Was just trying to be optimistic about the team, still am. Pretty excited to see Russell and Randle develop along with Clarkson. And what is probably Kobe's last season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jamjam22 said:


> Someone's in a bad mood  And you still found the time to read that entire paragraph. Thank you.
> 
> Was just trying to be optimistic about the team, still am. Pretty excited to see Russell and Randle develop along with Clarkson. And what is probably Kobe's last season.


It's literally like a 10 second read. I'm excited to see how Randle develops too, let's hope he doesn't get injured again *knocks on wood* Although I think Russell is terrible and should've dropped to 6/7. I think Nuggets got a really nice pick with Mudiay, but we'll see, it's all just personal opinions and speculation at this point.

Rumors of PPat for Morris trade happening, I don't see it but yeah.. Disappointed that both DeMar and Lowry are still on the roster, honestly think one of them needs to be moved in order for this franchise to take the next step. I am pleased to see the roster changes though, the roster is looking a lot more promising this year.

Shocked Brandon Rush is still on the Warriors roster >_>


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*Season Predictions:*

*East:*
1) Chicago Bulls
2) Cleveland Cavaliers
3) Atlanta Hawks
4) Toronto Raptors
5) Indiana Pacers
6) Miami Heat
7) Milwaukee Bucks
8) Washington Wizards
9) Charlotte Hornets
10) New York Knicks
11) Boston Celtics
12) Orlando Magic
13) Detroit Pistons
14) Philadelphia 76ers
15) Brooklyn Nets

*West:*
1) Houston Rockets
2) Golden State Warriors
3) Oklahoma City Thunder
4) Los Angeles Clippers
5) San Antonio Spurs
6) Memphis Grizzlies
7) Dallas Mavericks
8) Minnesota Timberwolves
9) New Orleans Pelicans
10) Sacramento Kings
11) Phoenix Suns
12) Utah Jazz
13) Los Angeles Lakers
14) Denver Nuggets
15) Portland Trail Blazers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

There's no way in hell Minny is getting anywhere near that 8th seed or even a winning record, especially with Sam Mitchell as the coach.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Shumpert out 12-14 weeks with a broken wrist

So it's looking like the Cavs might be opening up the season without both of their starting guards


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> There's no way in hell Minny is getting anywhere near that 8th seed or even a winning record, especially with Sam Mitchell as the coach.


The only teams I would move up in my predictions are Phoenix and LAC. Tell me why Minny isn't in contention with NOP and Phoenix for that 8th seed. A health Rubio, another year of play for Dieng, Garnett as a locker room leader, point-guard veteran Andre Miller, a great scorer in Kevin Martin, LaVine and Shabazz are coming off great seasons, a favourable pick up in Prince, and the two stars that can make it all happen in Towns and Wiggins. Promising team and I'm expecting a promising season from them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> The only teams I would move up in my predictions are Phoenix and LAC. Tell me why Minny isn't in contention with NOP and Phoenix for that 8th seed. A health Rubio, another year of play for Dieng, Garnett as a locker room leader, point-guard veteran Andre Miller, a great scorer in Kevin Martin, LaVine and Shabazz are coming off great seasons, a favourable pick up in Prince, and the two stars that can make it all happen in Towns and Wiggins. Promising team and I'm expecting a promising season from them.


Dieng isn't a difference maker, KG/Prince/Miller are all washed up, LaVine did not have a great season at all, Towns & Wiggins are not stars. They have the potential to one day be stars but they are far from that now.

Mind you, their own coach even said he's gonna prioritize player development over winning this year which is code for "Expect the team to suck again".

They have a promising core for sure, but they're still a year or two away from being in the playoffs, especially out in the West.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Dieng isn't a difference maker, KG/Prince/Miller are all washed up, LaVine did not have a great season at all, Towns & Wiggins are not stars. They have the potential to one day be stars but they are far from that now.
> 
> Mind you, their own coach even said he's gonna prioritize player development over winning this year which is code for "Expect the team to suck again".
> 
> They have a promising core for sure, but they're still a year or two away from being in the playoffs, especially out in the West.


Dieng is a solid performer who is showing massive improvement, and has room for much more improvement. KG isn't there to perform, he's there to teach and lead. Prince and Miller have enough in the tank to teach and be crafty. Everybody always sleeps on Miller and he always comes out surprising people. Are you kidding me, LaVine had some big games, he's not the perfect PG or anything, but he in no way has hit his ceiling. Wiggins and Towns are going to be a tremendous duo, Towns is going to make an instant impact on this team.

Again, sure the expectation isn't win now, but how this team is any less promising than any of the other teams in contention for the 8th seed, I don't see that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Dieng is a solid performer who is showing massive improvement, and has room for much more improvement. KG isn't there to perform, he's there to teach and lead. Prince and Miller have enough in the tank to teach and be crafty. Everybody always sleeps on Miller and he always comes out surprising people. Are you kidding me, LaVine had some big games, he's not the perfect PG or anything, but he in no way has hit his ceiling. Wiggins and Towns are going to be a tremendous duo, Towns is going to make an instant impact on this team.
> 
> Again, sure the expectation isn't win now, but how this team is any less promising than any of the other teams in contention for the 8th seed, I don't see that.


Dieng is just that. Solid. He's not a difference maker.

Having veterans in the locker room is great but it only goes so far. None of them are reliable players anymore.

Me saying LaVine didn't have a great season =/= Me saying LaVine has peaked as a player.

Again, Wiggins & Towns have the potential to one day be a great duo. Keywords: One day. As of now, they are 19 & 20, the odds of them being developed and mature enough as players to lead the Wolves to the playoffs this year are slim to none.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Dieng is just that. Solid. He's not a difference maker.
> 
> Having veterans in the locker room is great but it only goes so far. None of them are reliable players anymore.
> 
> ...


So now two times in a row you've failed to answer my question which makes me wonder if you just like to rebuttal pointlessly or even bother reading. What other teams competing for that 8th seed make a stronger, more promising case?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> So now two times in a row you've failed to answer my question which makes me wonder if you just like to rebuttal pointlessly or even bother reading. What other teams competing for that 8th seed make a stronger, more promising case?


Utah, Phoenix

I just noticed you picked Dallas as a 7th seed :drake1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

THA GAWD Zach Lowe weighs in on Harrison Barnes: http://grantland.com/the-triangle/harrison-barnes-2016-extension-free-agent/

And let's be serious here, the odds of Minnesota being in playoff contention this year are extremely low. Noto hit the nail on the end.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Utah, Phoenix
> 
> I just noticed you picked Dallas as a 7th seed :drake1


If you think Phoenix and Utah have a much greater case than Minnesota for the regular season, then you're hilarious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> If you think Phoenix and Utah have a much greater case than Minnesota for the regular season, then you're hilarious.


Honestly I'm not that high on Phoenix. I think they'll be better than Minnesota but I'm not picking them to make the playoffs.

But I'd genuinely love to hear what you think makes Minnesota better than Utah


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Jazz have one of the most promising frontcourts in the league. They're my darkhorse along with the Pelicans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> The Jazz have one of the most promising frontcourts in the league. They're my darkhorse along with the Pelicans.


They have a good coach, a legit DPOY candidate, Favors is a good and consistent player, Hayward was a top 5 SF last year and has gotten better every year in the league, they're getting Burks back after he missed the majority of last season, Hood had a promising second half of the season and gets to build on that.

Their biggest flaw will obv. be PG play with Exum going down. Burke has been a massive disappointment thus far and I have little hope that he's going to suddenly breakout this year


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> They have a good coach, a legit DPOY candidate, Favors is a good and consistent player, Hayward was a top 5 SF last year and has gotten better every year in the league, they're getting Burks back after he missed the majority of last season, Hood had a promising second half of the season and gets to build on that.
> 
> Their biggest flaw will obv. be PG play with Exum going down. Burke has been a massive disappointment thus far and I have little hope that he's going to suddenly breakout this year


I don't care about Burke anymore. He stinks. I understand them moving away from drafting guards this past year, but still... That has to be addressed.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

lavine looked nice in the last two months of the season last year. hopefully he can build on that. dude has potential.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Minnesota will be good two years from now, but this year they will be entertaining to watch and will lose a ton of matches.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> If you think Phoenix and Utah have a much greater case than Minnesota for the regular season, then you're hilarious.


...and also in agreement with virtually every NBA pundit. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

...so Derrick Rose is already injured


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

poor derrick rose :romo5


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Being a Bulls fan, this sucks, but ESPN is blowing this way out of proportion. Acting like this is a career ending injury. :lol I get that there's reason to get all concerned because of his history, but this was a freak accident and honestly one of the more minor injuries in his career. He'll go RIP style with the mask and be back at the start or very early in the season. I'd be shocked if he missed more than a month.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Love ya Rose but you're brittle AS FUCK bro.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> If you think Phoenix and Utah have a much greater case than Minnesota for the regular season, then you're hilarious.


Phoenix and Utah are much more likely in my book to make the playoffs. I'm surprised there's someone out there that actually disagrees with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm soon done with sports for the year.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

satirical thread title about rose being made of glass pls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Pakmen



why is minny not in contention with the pelicans? well lets see, the pelicans have a top 3 player in the league in anthony davis. they have veteran players at every position that have been in the league for multiple years and proven to be reliable contributors, even if they've fallen short of expectations(gordon, TYREKE, and jrue), they're better coached, they've already made the playoffs, they have a better defense, and are top to bottom better than minnesota. 


this isn't the East, the wolves aren't going to go from worst team in the league to best in a single year.


you're also apparently not aware of GOBERT if you don't understand why utah is regarded much more highly than minny(like this isn't even a conversation). he's the reason they were winning games at the end of last year with his insane defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the derrick rose rape case got hilarious btw. :lmao he fucking SHARED his girl with multiple friends, that's just fucked up. :drake1


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> the derrick rose rape case got hilarious btw. :lmao he fucking SHARED his girl with multiple friends, that's just fucked up. :drake1


You got something against gangbangs bro? :curry2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> the derrick rose rape case got hilarious btw. :lmao


Presented without comment.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Depends on if Rose is going for the sloppy seconds or he had to get his shit first, says a lot about a man :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Batum will probably go off this season and then get paid by another team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Anthony Davis is a superstar, we all know that, he carries that team so hard. Ryan Anderson want from one of the most recognizable 3-pt knockdown shooters in the league into a complete disappointment. Gordon and Holiday can't be relied to stay healthy. Gordon has a resume of injuries, Jrue has a major reoccurring leg injury that is a major scare for this team. Tyreke Evans is still struggling to find his place in this league and is slowly fading into obscurity. What else do they really have, I like Cole.. don't bring up the irrelevant addition of Perkins. This team made no improvements in the off-season, they have not become better, nor worse. The reliance on health of this team is absurd, also lets not mention the inconsistency of said players (Gordon, Evans).

Lets look at Phoenix, I love the addition of Teletovic and Chandler, I think they're great additions to the team. What I don't like is Knight/Bledsoe co-existing as a back court. Morris drama. Also, no real bench power. 

Utah's guard position is ATROCIOUSLY BAD. Exum and Burke are garbage. Also let's not label Rodney Hood as a game changer, he is nowhere near that and nowhere near that impressive. Derrick Favors and Gobert.. HELL of a back court. Hayward is a decent player, overpaid and overrated, but not a bad player. So you're telling me the trio of Favors, Gobert and Hayward is going to be enough to send this team over the top with lack of any bench of help at the 1 or 2 guard position.. I don't think so..

if I had to rate these themes
1) NOP
2) Phoenix
3) Utah

and currently, Minny is a much better well rounded team than Utah. I don't think Utah should be in this discussion.

Again, all speculation, you guys could be right, or I could be right. We'll have to wait till the beginning of the season to really find out.

EDIT:

Also let's acknowledge the fact that Rubio only played 22 games, Pekovic 31, and Martin 39. You're telling me with Pekovic, Rubio, and Martin healthy surrounding the future of Wiggins/Towns, that this team doesn't have the ability to create some buzz?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Anthony Davis is a superstar, we all know that, he carries that team so hard. Ryan Anderson want from one of the most recognizable 3-pt knockdown shooters in the league into a complete disappointment. Gordon and Holiday can't be relied to stay healthy. Gordon has a resume of injuries, Jrue has a major reoccurring leg injury that is a major scare for this team. Tyreke Evans is still struggling to find his place in this league and is slowly fading into obscurity. What else do they really have, I like Cole.. don't bring up the irrelevant addition of Perkins. This team made no improvements in the off-season, they have not become better, nor worse. The reliance on health of this team is absurd, also lets not mention the inconsistency of said players (Gordon, Evans).
> 
> Lets look at Phoenix, I love the addition of Teletovic and Chandler, I think they're great additions to the team. What I don't like is Knight/Bledsoe co-existing as a back court. Morris drama. Also, no real bench power.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're really prepared to die on this hill.

Minnesota is going to need to win *30* more games this season to have a reasonable shot at competing for the 8 spot.

I won't even get into the fact that you're underrating Hayward (as well as half of New Orleans's roster), overrating Martin and Pekovic and exaggerating Phoenix's depth issues.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Wow, you're really prepared to die on this hill.
> 
> Minnesota is going to need to win *30* more games this season to have a reasonable shot at competing for the 8 spot.
> 
> I won't even get into the fact that you're underrating Hayward (as well as half of New Orleans's roster), overrating Martin and Pekovic and exaggerating Phoenix's depth issues.


You're overrating Hayward, not acknowledging how much Martin and Pekovic AND Rubio missing half/more than half the season impacted this teams results, and not acknowledging Phoenix is weak at the 3 and 4 and I like Knight but then him and Bledsoe as a duo.. meh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If you're best players are an over the hill SG, a PG who can't shoot, and a slow, plodding C, you got issues, and that's in the Eastern Conference.

The only way Minnesota competes this year is if Shabizz takes a Paul George leap.

Wiggins is meh, and Pekovic is also blocking KAT at the C position.

KG, Miller, and Tayshaun should have fun talking on the bench though, they won't ever see a minute of game time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Wow, you're really prepared to die on this hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind the fact that Utah won over 20 more games than them last year and that was with Kanter starting for half the season and Burks missing 50+ games.

Minnesota is a promising team, I don't think ANYONE will deny that. But things don't happen overnight. The Wolves are still 1-2 years away from being legit playoff contenders.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Nevermind the fact that Utah won over 20 more games than them last year and that was with Kanter starting for half the season and Burks missing 50+ games.
> 
> Minnesota is a promising team, I don't think ANYONE will deny that. But things don't happen overnight. The Wolves are still 1-2 years away from being legit playoff contenders.
> 
> ...


As much of a defensive liability as Kanter was, he is still a decent big that provided an immediate impact on OKC with some pretty big games. I also don't really rate Burks that much.

Also, I'm sure Rubio means more to the Wolves than Burks does to the Jazz. Rubio only played a total of 22 games. So in actuality, he missed 60 games in the season. They're my dark horse pick this year, I know they're not a win it all team, but I believe they're going to open some eyes this year and have the right tools to do so. I'm also saying that if it wasn't for the injuries, the gap would've been much closer between wins of them and Utah.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*



Pakmen said:


> As much of a defensive liability as Kanter was, he is still a decent big that provided an immediate impact on OKC with some pretty big games. I also don't really rate Burks that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm sure Rubio means more to the Wolves than Burks does to the Jazz. Rubio only played a total of 22 games. So in actuality, he missed 60 games in the season. They're my dark horse pick this year, I know they're not a win it all team, but I believe they're going to open some eyes this year and have the right tools to do so. I'm also saying that if it wasn't for the injuries, the gap would've been much closer between wins of them and Utah.



No there still would've been a noticeable gap. The Wolves were still terrible with Rubio in the lineup.

Kanter was a liability all around and he was a locker room cancer as well. If I wasn't on my phone I'd go pull up just how much better they got on both ends after they traded him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> If you're best players are an over the hill SG, a PG who can't shoot, and a slow, plodding C, you got issues, and that's in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> The only way Minnesota competes this year is if Shabizz takes a Paul George leap.
> 
> ...


Didn't even see this. "Wiggins is meh" LOL...... and way to totally forget Towns.

It's alright we'll see a month from now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> You're overrating Hayward, not acknowledging how much Martin and Pekovic AND Rubio missing half/more than half the season impacted this teams results, and not acknowledging Phoenix is weak at the 3 and 4 and I like Knight but then him and Bledsoe as a duo.. meh


Hayward is a good player. He more or less played to the level of his mini-max last year by just about any metric.

Calling him overrated and overpaid is just ignoring his production to try to tailor more arguments to fit your hot taek. :toomanykobes


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> the derrick rose rape case got hilarious btw. :lmao he fucking SHARED his girl with multiple friends, that's just fucked up. :drake1


It ain't no fun, if the homies can't have none.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Tyreke Evans is still struggling to find his place in this league and is slowly fading into obscurity. What else do they really have,



you know absolutely nothing about tyreke/the pelicans. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

"Wes Johnson is an amazing player."
—Chris Paul, 2015



LUCK said:


> you know absolutely nothing about tyreke/the pelicans. :lmao


/Tyreke has his best season since rookie year

"Tyreke Evans is still struggling to find his place in this league and is slowly fading into obscurity."


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> you know absolutely nothing about tyreke/the pelicans. :lmao





RetepAdam. said:


> "Wes Johnson is an amazing player."
> —Chris Paul, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


Lol sorry what? Best season since rookie year? By what statistics? He's played more games and had more shot attempts (thanks Jrue and Gordon for being injured!!). 4th lowest FG% in career, slightly better 3P% but on 227 attempts shooting .300.. err I don't know man, his best being .338% 2 seasons ago. Statistically below his career average from inside the 3 point line. One of his lowest free throws made seasons, despite seeing almost 500 more minutes than he has the last 4 seasons. Not only that, his lowest FT% in his entire career dropping from average of about .770 to below .700.. This is the most activity he's shown on the boards, but that's kind of expected when you're seeing close to 500 more minutes on the floor and your teammates are constantly injured. Davis who is their best rebounder missed A LOT of time and not like they had great rebounders to step in to fill in his shoes. His assist totals are the only highly impressive thing here because he's settled as a better team-oriented player. Giving credit where credit is due. Lets acknowledge this is his highest turnover rate he's had in his entire career as well.

So now, SUCK IT.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Hayward is a good player. He more or less played to the level of his mini-max last year by just about any metric.
> 
> Calling him overrated and overpaid is just ignoring his production to try to tailor more arguments to fit your hot taek. :toomanykobes


The only thing Hayward did that was highly notable was take on a more dominant and aggressive role for the team, as well as receive a giant ego boost from that contract. His stats this year are comparable to his 1st and 2nd year stats, but while doing that you have to take into consideration his increased role on the team as well as the players who have surrounded him in previous years where he was putting up those 1st and 2nd year stats.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> The only thing Hayward did that was highly notable was take on a more dominant and aggressive role for the team, as well as receive a giant ego boost from that contract. His stats this year are comparable to his 1st and 2nd year stats, but while doing that you have to take into consideration his increased role on the team as well as the players who have surrounded him in previous years where he was putting up those 1st and 2nd year stats.


What is this based on?

This past season was by far his best season whether you base it on raw stats, per minute numbers or advanced metrics


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

again you're someone that clearly didn't watch any of their games aside from their playoff series against the warriors.


when they lost jrue to injury he had to step up and run their offense for much of the season and do a lot more work than he was supposed to do. ya he had a lot of turnovers, but he's also not a point guard and isn't meant to run the offense, but he still did a good job of it for what it was worth. he was also playing through a lot of injuries himself, including in the playoffs, and didn't get as much rest due to his other teammates always being injured. 

you can try looking up all the stats you want, but this was tyreke's best season in the league, even better than his rookie season where he was only able to rack up the stats because he was the only player of note on that kings team and had free reign over the offense. you also seem to have a poor grasp on things like rebounding when you think it's as simple as "oh this guys hurt, meaning it's obvious that a guy being the defacto point guard will make up for his totals". not to mention davis missing 14 games isn't missing A LOT OF TIME.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Lol sorry what? Best season since rookie year? By what statistics? He's played more games and had more shot attempts (thanks Jrue and Gordon for being injured!!). 4th lowest FG% in career, slightly better 3P% but on 227 attempts shooting .300.. err I don't know man, his best being .338% 2 seasons ago. Statistically below his career average from inside the 3 point line. One of his lowest free throws made seasons, despite seeing almost 500 more minutes than he has the last 4 seasons. Not only that, his lowest FT% in his entire career dropping from average of about .770 to below .700.. This is the most activity he's shown on the boards, but that's kind of expected when you're seeing close to 500 more minutes on the floor and your teammates are constantly injured. Davis who is their best rebounder missed A LOT of time and not like they had great rebounders to step in to fill in his shoes. His assist totals are the only highly impressive thing here because he's settled as a better team-oriented player. Giving credit where credit is due. Lets acknowledge this is his highest turnover rate he's had in his entire career as well.
> 
> So now, SUCK IT.


Setting aside the fact that his stats have to be taken in the context of Evans having to take on an increased workload due to all the injuries last year, he had his second-best shooting season in eFG%, posted a career-best assist rate (a huge leap over anything he ever posted in Sacramento) and had arguably his best season as a defender. He also stayed healthy all year long, which goes a long way.

Was it better than the best possible season of Tyreke Evans, taking his best shooting season plus his best passing season (which was this one) plus his best rebounding season plus his best defensive season (again, this one)? No. But this was easily his most complete season as a player since 2009-10. He became a better playmaker with the ball in his hands, cut-down drastically on mid-range attempts (nearly 75% of his attempts came at the rim or from 3-point range; by far the most of his career) and improved defensively. There's a reason his VORP/Win Shares/etc. were all the highest they've been in years. It's because he embraced his role for the first time and became a much more efficient player.

Why do you think the Pelicans inserted him back into the starting lineup full-time and gave him a significant increase in minutes? It wasn't just out of necessity. He earned them.

A far cry from "slowly fading into obscurity."


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> the derrick rose rape case got hilarious btw. :lmao he fucking SHARED his girl with multiple friends, that's just fucked up. :drake1


Well, since we know how scared he is to get hurt again, he knew an all-night sexcapade could lead him to injure his groin or pull a stomach muscle so that he had other people fill in for him (no pun intended) :grin2:

And then day one of practice has an orbital fracture. Maybe the Association can find a way for him to play in a bubble.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Didn't even see this. "Wiggins is meh" LOL...... and way to totally forget Towns.
> 
> It's alright we'll see a month from now.


There's only 48 minutes to go around at C, if Pekovic is going to matter as you say, than KAT plays less than 20 minutes a game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hello everyone it's your boy JM. 

We need a replacement in the WF Fantasy Basketball Keeper league.

If you are interested please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

durant apparently wants to be a laker :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Just a few weeks ago Stephen A said that KD & Kobe were gonna team up with Melo in NY, now he's saying that he prefers the Lakers.

Ok...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That's not as crazy as it sounds. KD will clearly be the guy with the Lakers. He would put up God-like numbers. Then add the fact that Westbrook is too ball dominant ( especially for a point guard ), I wouldn't be surprised at all honestly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't disagree that the Lakers have a chance, I'm merely side eyeing Stephen A


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wall is campaigning for KD too :wall

I hope he comes to his senses and play for a real world class point guard to get him over that hump.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> That's not as crazy as it sounds. KD will clearly be the guy with the Lakers. He would put up God-like numbers. Then add *the fact that Westbrook is too ball dominant* ( especially for a point guard ), I wouldn't be surprised at all honestly.


i really don't understand people that say stuff like this. westbrook is high usage and a scorer, but he's not ball dominant in the way he won't share the ball.


you know who is ball dominant? chris paul. he controls the ball for the duration of the shot clock and he runs the offense and it's him alone. blake has proven to be capable of running the offense and the fast break and yet while playing alongside ball those skills of his are severely underutilized because of the fact paul likes to control the ball.

westbrook can play off the ball and is willing to. he can cut, get open, and do off ball things that allow durant to hold the ball. can he also control the ball while doing everything on offense? ya, we saw that last year, but we've also seen durant/westbrook combo work in great success because both of them are capable scorers with and WITHOUT the ball.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

lillard, paul, wall and jackson all had a higher time of possession than russ last year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> lillard, paul, wall and jackson all had a higher time of possession than russ last year.


Westbrook led the NBA in usage rate by a comfortable margin.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

westbrook was alone for the majority of the season while ibaka and durant were sidelined though. the plays had to run through him.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

We gotta stop saying Westbrook is so ball-dominant. He actually has a pretty high assist rate while scoring a lot. Ball dominant doesn't even come to mind when I think of the way Westbrook plays. The only reason you could say he was ball dominant last season was because he needed to be. But the Thunder did a good job of acquiring other guys who can score to complement the loss of Durant. If I had to choose a PG from the current crop of PGs to start my team, Westbrook will probably be my pick. Everyone may say Chris Paul but Westbrook is more athletic than Paul ever was and is just about as good a passer as Paul is. 

Onto another topic, anyone else impressed with the Bucks roster? It looks pretty good now that they've acquired Vasquez and Monroe then got rid of Ilyasova.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jamjam22 said:


> We gotta stop saying Westbrook is so ball-dominant. *He actually has a pretty high assist rate while scoring a lot.* Ball dominant doesn't even come to mind when I think of the way Westbrook plays. The only reason you could say he was ball dominant last season was because he needed to be. But the Thunder did a good job of acquiring other guys who can score to complement the loss of Durant. If I had to choose a PG from the current crop of PGs to start my team, Westbrook will probably be my pick. Everyone may say Chris Paul but Westbrook is more athletic than Paul ever was and is just about as good a passer as Paul is.
> 
> Onto another topic, anyone else impressed with the Bucks roster? It looks pretty good now that they've acquired Vasquez and Monroe then got rid of Ilyasova.


In other words, he has the ball in his hands a lot. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Bucks should be a top 4 team in the East this season @Jamjam22


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bucks should still be a great defensive team even with the addition on Monroe. The triumphant comeback of the GOAT JABARI PARKER is going to make everyone fear the deer. As an 6th seed :evil


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Bucks are not better than Cleveland, Chicago, Atlanta or Miami.

Anyway, the preseason starts tonight :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bucks will be better than one of these teams when they get crippled by injuries, if that's Chicago or Miami has yet to be seen though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lol I swear... Atlanta is weak sauce. Washington would've took care of them if it wasn't for Wall's injury + Nene's atrocious performance. It's all good though. That's going to be rectified this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lol I swear... Atlanta is weak sauce. Washington would've took care of them if it wasn't for Wall's injury + Nene's atrocious performance. It's all good though. That's going to be rectified this year.


They'll still be a great regular season team though


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> They'll still be a great regular season team though


I hope you're talking about Atlanta. If so, then yeah of course :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Who are Bucks going with as a starting group?


MCW
Giannis
Middleton
Parker
Monroe

?


I'm just concerned about Monroe/Parker's defensive ability while on the court together. They were a were good defensive team last year, but I don't really think they ever had two liabilities on the court at the same time, let alone in the front court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

They were starting Ilyasova & Zaza together for a good chunk of last season and still had a great defense, I'm sure they'll be fine with Parker & Monroe.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Considering Henson's extension today? Yeah, they should be fine with a 3 man starter rotation at those 2 positions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i find it funny that MKG signed a 4 year 52 million extension while Thompson was demanding a 3 year, 54 million dollar deal(and that was his reduced price). :lmao


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i find it funny that MKG signed a 4 year 52 million extension while Thompson was demanding a 3 year, 54 million dollar deal(and that was his reduced price). :lmao


Wow at this point I hope Tristan Thompson gets low-balled by teams next year. I don't even understand why Cavs are even offering him that much. All he does is rebound the ball and will never be a starter with Love/Mozgov there (both are way better).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

As much as I like the acquisition of Monroe and the return of Parker, I don't see the Bucks breaking into the top 6 of the east. We've got the Bulls, Cavs and Hawks. Also With Bosh back, another year for Whiteside, a decent pick in the draft, Miami is going to be well off. Pacers have the return of George, the addition of Monte, and just a new image of their team, idk how they'll function, but I wouldn't sleep on PG even off an injury. Also the Raptors, as much as I don't rate DeRozan or believe DeMarre is worth the money we're paying, I dig the acquisition of Cory Joseph and hopefully something good can come off Bismack or Bennett. Regardless, the Raptors are still a much better team than the Bucks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Tristan originally wanted an maximum of $94 million for 5 years :lol

I understand every player wants to get paid because of the new deal, but I think he overplayed his hand by turning down the Cavs qualifier. He's nothing more than a role player.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Tristan originally wanted an maximum of $94 million for 5 years :lol
> 
> I understand every player wants to get paid because of the new deal, but I think he overplayed his hand by turning down the Cavs qualifier. He's nothing more than a role player.


He's taking advantage of the situation. LeBron wants him around, and he's pretty important to Cleveland's chances of winning a title. Especially since even if they don't re-sign him, they're going to be close to capped out moving forward anyway.

Plus, then, if all this talk is about whether or not Tristan Thompson is worth a max contract, someone will eventually offer him a sub-max deal that's still probably worth more than he deserves.

Either way, it's a smart play.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> He's taking advantage of the situation. LeBron wants him around, and he's pretty important to Cleveland's chances of winning a title. Especially since even if they don't re-sign him, they're going to be close to capped out moving forward anyway.
> 
> Plus, then, if all this talk is about whether or not Tristan Thompson is worth a max contract, someone will eventually offer him a sub-max deal that's still probably worth more than he deserves.
> 
> Either way, it's a smart play.


Not gonna lie, I would be trying to take advantage too. It's practically growing on trees now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'll be surprised if the Pacers are good.

They have an undersized backcourt, the worst collection of bigs in the league and bottom of the barrel depth in general.

And I already had a long post about how I felt about the Raptors a month or two ago :side:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> I'll be surprised if the Pacers are good.
> 
> They an undersized backcourt, the worst collection of bigs in the league and bottom of the barrel depth.
> 
> And I already had a long post about how I felt about the Raptors a month or two ago :side:


Well, the Pacers have Paul George at least, hopefully he can carry some load. Although I am worried he might be a little iffy at the start of the season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Raptors are going to suck ass, a collection of players who can't play as a team is what they are.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

You look at a good example of what a 10-man rotation will look like for them this season...

G. Hill/Stuckey
Ellis/S. Hill
Miles/Budinger
George/Allen
Mahinmi/Turner

Meh.

I see a below .500 team. Which as we've seen over the better part of the last 15 years is good enough to make the playoffs in the East, however if I were betting on where they would land in the standings I would easily put money on them finishing outside the top 6.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Like seriously, DeRozen is text book good player on a bad team who can't do jack shit when the season actually matters, might as well rename him Gilbert Arenas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> The Raptors are going to suck ass, a collection of players who can't play as a team is what they are.


INB4 the Raptors win 50 games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

%0 games don't mean jack shit if they lose in the first round again


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> %0 games don't mean jack shit if they lose in the first round again


They're a work in progress.

I really like the moves Masai made this offseason. They're putting something real nice together, even if I'm not huge on guys like DeRozan or Jonas. They're going to have crazy depth as their guys continue to develop.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Boston has crazy depth too, doesn't mean they're a good team :draper2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> CLEsportsTalk.net @CLEsportsTalk
> 
> Tristan Thompson needs to realize that some people make $9 an hour, working just as hard as him. #GreedyAndSelfish


https://twitter.com/CLEsportsTalk/status/649973171291090944

"WHY SHOULD PLAYERS BE PAID MILLIONS OF DOLLARS JUST TO PLAY A GAME?!"
—Guy who pays $70 a ticket to go watch said players play said game



Stax Classic said:


> Boston has crazy depth too, doesn't mean they're a good team :draper2


That's because Boston doesn't have much starting-caliber talent. Toronto has depth on top of a pretty good starting 5.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Zach Lowe on Tristan Thompson, btw: http://grantland.com/the-triangle/tristan-thompson-continues-his-poker-game-with-cleveland/


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lel. If I were a Cavs fan, I would be more excited about Varejao coming back healthy instead of Thompson tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lel. If I were a Cavs fan, I would be more excited about Varejao coming back healthy instead of Thompson tbh.


lol.

Varejao will be back on the shelf rather quickly like always


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Like seriously, DeRozen is text book good player on a bad team who can't do jack shit when the season actually matters, might as well rename him Gilbert Arenas


DeRozan is garbage with garbage basketball iq and garbage shot selection.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

he's actually a very good cutter, athletic, and just has a poor jumper, which, when combined with the rest of the raptors poor spacing issues, leads to many bad shots from him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

He's a 4th option on a championship team at best, and watch them pay him the max


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I think the Pacers won't be bad. They'll be a #5 or #6 seed if they're having a really good season but I'm thinking they take the #7 seed after: Cleveland, Chicago, Atlanta, Miami, Washington, and Milwaukee. Paul George is coming back with a vengeance and he's a damn fine player but let's see if he can really carry a team. Their roster will probably look like:

G.Hill/Stuckey
Ellis/Miles
George/S.Hill/Budinger
J.Hill/Allen/Christmas
Turner/Mahinmi

This is a very funky looking roster they'll have if this is indeed their final roster. We could possibly be seeing PG13 at the four at times. Jordan Hill was a good pickup for them as he still hustles and is a decent enough scorer. George Hill is inconsistent but he's not a bad starting point guard. Not sure if Turner starts but who else can they start? Mahinmi? Don't think he's cut out for a starting role. He can rebound alright but he's gonna need to be more active than ever. Or they slide J. Hill to the five and let George play the four but I can't see that working out against many teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jamjam22 said:


> I think the Pacers won't be bad. They'll be a #5 or #6 seed if they're having a really good season but I'm thinking they take the #7 seed after: Cleveland, Chicago, Atlanta, Miami, Washington, and Milwaukee. Paul George is coming back with a vengeance and he's a damn fine player but let's see if he can really carry a team. Their roster will probably look like:
> 
> G.Hill/Stuckey
> Ellis/Miles
> ...


Vogel already confirmed that they're planning on starting George at the 4 and Mahinmi at the 5.

I think it says more about their lack of talent in their frontcourt than anything


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I know it was only one game but I am impressed with Batum.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dislocated shoulder for MKG.

He usually misses a month or two with injury every year so I guess he's getting it out the way early.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

motherfucker i swear to fucking god if russell going down with a season ending injury im done with this fucking stupid ass fucking sport. FUCK.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

okay he's fine.


i can't remember the last time i watched a preseason game, let alone enjoyed preseaon games, this much. :mj2


everyone stay healthy and be fun to watch and i'll be good.


that goes for the rest of the league too. show those fuck boy warriors how fraudulent they are. :westbrook2 :durant3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*

George has looked great so far, I know it's preseason so you have to take it for what it's worth, but he's looked like he was in midseason form.

Like I said before, I am not high on the Pacers at all. I look at them as a very flawed team. But if this is just a preview for what George will do once the games really matter...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Mudiay looks like a friggen stud.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Matt Barnes seems like a class act.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i believe being angry over the fact your ex-teammate/friend just fucked your ex-wife is justifiable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...sher-matt-barnes-confrontation-204712410.html 

The married couples that dance in their kitchens together, stay together. :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance





 @AryaDark @TAR


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The best PG in the league, WestGOD, off to a great start in the preseason with a 5/5, 14 point, 2, assist, 3 rebound, and zero turnover start. :westbrook2


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Russ is already in fine form (14 pts 13 asts 8 rbds in 22 minutes). This dude knows no chill. :trollbrook

Championship is coming !

Also, It was great to see KD back on the court.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Towns was putting in work last night


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

We did it last year, so fuck it let's do it again. Top 5 at each position? :mj

PG - Curry/Westbrook/CP3/Conley/Wall
SG - Harden/Butler/Klay/Wade/Ellis
SF - LeBron/Durant/George/Leonard/Melo
PF - Davis/Aldridge/Griffin/Pau/Love
C - Cousins/Gasol/Gobert/Horford/Dwight

It saddens me how weak the SG position is :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

PG - Curry - Westbrook - CP3 - Wall - Conley
SG - Harden - Klay - Butler - Hayward - Oladipo
SF - LeBron - Durant - Leonard - George - Draymond
PF - Davis - Aldridge - Griffin - Millsap - Love
C - Cousins - Gasol - Gobert - Vucevic - Dwight


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Noah was in everyones Centers list last year :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joel said:


> Noah was in everyones Centers list last year :mj2


Noah was all kinds of awful last year and honestly I have relatively low expectations for him this season.

I really won't be shocked if the Bulls start Mirotic/Pau together and have Noah come off the bench. Would be best for the offense too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I have an urge to replace Dwight with Hassan Whiteside. Eh... Not yet though. But soon :mark:.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Noah was all kinds of awful last year and honestly I have relatively low expectations for him this season.
> 
> I really won't be shocked if the Bulls start Mirotic/Pau together and have Noah come off the bench. Would be best for the offense too.


Yeah, I agree. Was just highlighting how far he has fallen in the space of a year. Kind of like Hibbert the previous year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

PG - Curry/Westbrook/CP3/Conley/Wall
SG - Harden/Butler/Klay/Wade/Wiggins
SF - LeBron/Durant/George/Leonard/Melo
PF - Davis/Aldridge/Griffin/Green/Millsap 
C - Cousins/Gasol/Gobert/Horford/Dwight


Coaches: Pop/Stevens/BUD/Kerr/Carlisle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't have many expectations for the Nuggets this year but I can't wait to watch Mudiay play.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-account-of-the-gilbert-arenas-gun-incident/



> When I entered the locker room, I thought I had somehow been transported back to my days on the streets of Racine. Gilbert was standing in front of his two locker stalls, the ones previously used by Michael Jordan, with four guns on display. Javaris was standing in front of his own stall, his back to Gilbert.
> 
> “Hey, MF, come pick one,” Gilbert told Javaris while pointing to the weapons. “I’m going to shoot your [expletive] with one of these.”
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit. All this time I thought Arenas' gun just fell out of his locker or something. Makes more glad that the Mavs beat the Heat in the finals so Caron could get a ring. That could've seriously ended like this:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> “Oh no, you don’t need to shoot me with one of those,” said Javaris, turning around slowly like a gunslinger in the Old West. “I’ve got one right here.”


Can't tell if this is badass as fuck or scary as fuck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well, he straight murdered someone 18 months later, so...


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The East is a joke Cavaliers > everyone else and its not even close

the next best team might be Miami or Washington and c'mon now both those series they'd be lucky to go 6


Now the West is pretty much wide open 

Golden State could repeat 

Houston is very good

San Antonio got a whole lot better

OKC could be dangerous

and I wouldn't completely write off the Clippers or the Grizzlies either


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah the west never seems to be weak. I don't think sports has seen such an imbalance between conferences since the NFC won 13 consecutive super bowls from the mid 80s to the late 90s. 

In a way I really do hope Durant leaves OKC and goes to a team in the east. I like watching OKC play but if he went to Washington or someone else it would perhaps take away the automatic BYE to the finals Lebron has had since the Celtics got old. 

I do think Miami is nice on paper this year but they have questions marks. Don't think anyone else is even worth discussing in the east tbh. Bucks are a decent young team but that's all imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't get when people say the team that comes out of the East gets an automatic bye when in recent history the top team in the West has breezed through that conference in the playoffs as well.

In 2015, the Cavs went 12-2 in the East; the Warriors went 12-3 in the West
In 2014, the Heat went 12-3 in the East; the Spurs went 12-6 in the West
In 2013, the Heat went 12-4 in the East; the Spurs went 12-2 in the West
In 2012, the Heat went 12-6 in the East; the Thunder went 12-3 in the West
In 2011, the Heat went 12-3 in the East; the Mavs went 12-3 in the West

I could go on.

The West has the much better regular season teams and it's not arguable, but when the playoffs come the top dog in the West has about as much trouble getting to the Finals as the top dog in the East does


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> I don't get when people say the team that comes out of the East gets an automatic bye when in recent history the top team in the West has breezed through that conference in the playoffs as well.
> 
> In 2015, the Cavs went 12-2 in the East; the Warriors went 12-3 in the West
> In 2014, the Heat went 12-3 in the East; the Spurs went 12-6 in the West
> ...


Good point, there is a noticeable difference between the quality of opponents though. I mean playing the Thunder or Spurs in the conference finals is not the same as playing the Pacers or Hawks. 

The Warriors didn't have to play the Spurs, Clip or a healthy OKC team. Wonder if they roll against them all :shrug


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Lord Brady said:


> Good point, there is a noticeable difference between the quality of opponents though. I mean playing the Thunder or Spurs in the conference finals is not the same as playing the Pacers or Hawks.
> 
> The Warriors didn't have to play the Spurs, Clip or a healthy OKC team. Wonder if they roll against them all :shrug


Depends. There were many people who thought the Pacers & Hawks were legit championship contenders heading into the playoffs. But after they lost to LeBron, then the narrative switched to them never having a chance.

And eh...Thunder haven't had a healthy playoff run in years and the Spurs or Clippers could've played the Warriors if they got the job done. Spurs blew a 3-2 lead in the 1st round and then the Clippers blew a 3-1 lead in the 2nd.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> I don't get when people say the team that comes out of the East gets an automatic bye when in recent history the top team in the West has breezed through that conference in the playoffs as well.
> 
> In 2015, the Cavs went 12-2 in the East; the Warriors went 12-3 in the West
> In 2014, the Heat went 12-3 in the East; the Spurs went 12-6 in the West
> ...


Uh yeah both Irving and Love were hurt last year and the Cavs still kicked the Bulls and the Hawks asses not to mention it was there first year playing together so really who's going to be the Cavs or even take them to a tough 7 games series who?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Depends. There were many people who thought the Pacers & Hawks were legit championship contenders heading into the playoffs. But after they lost to LeBron, then the narrative switched to them never having a chance.
> 
> And eh...Thunder haven't had a healthy playoff run in years and the Spurs or Clippers could've played the Warriors if they got the job done. Spurs blew a 3-2 lead in the 1st round and then the Clippers blew a 3-1 lead in the 2nd.


I'll give you the Pacers but not the Hawks. In any shape, those stats you posted of the records of the finals teams were interesting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



polar bear said:


> Uh yeah both Irving and Love were hurt last year and the Cavs still kicked the Bulls and the Hawks asses not to mention it was there first year playing together so really who's going to be the Cavs or even take them to a tough 7 games series who?


Unfortunately, I don't have a crystal ball to predict how many games the Cavs will play. Just saying, don't be surprised when the top team in the West faces as much resistance to get to the Finals as the East team does.

And I never denied that the Cavs should and will be the heavy favorites to come out of the East.



Lord Brady said:


> I'll give you the Pacers but not the Hawks. In any shape, those stats you posted of the records of the finals teams were interesting.


The Hawks certainly had their detractors who thought they were pretenders all along but there were also plenty of people who believed they were better than the Cavs and had a real shot at the Finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the heat stand a good chance to knock off the cavs if the heat can stay at all healthy and learn to play with one another.


they're deep and they have a quality set of starters.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a crystal ball to predict how many games the Cavs will play. Just saying, don't be surprised when the top team in the West faces as much resistance to get to the Finals as the East team does.
> 
> And I never denied that the Cavs should and will be the heavy favorites to come out of the East.
> 
> ...



I got the Rockets coming out of the West and I think there will be a whole hell of a lot more resistance coming of the West then the East lets be real in the East

who's even semi on par with the Cavs the next 2 best teams are Miami and Washington which the Cavs are miles a head

they've already proven that they kill the Hawks and the Bulls with no Kevin Love and an injured Kyrie Irving and pretty much everyone else in the East is complete trash 

meanwhile I do have the Rockets winning the West and would not be shocked to see them go down to the Thunder, the Spurs, the Clippers, the Grizz, or the defending champs the Warriors


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

rockets winning the west is a stretch. Lawson/Harden will be awful defensively in the backcourt and Dwight regresses every single year(he's certainly not going to return to peak form).


Like they got as much as they possibly could out of Ariza/Brewer/Josh Smith last year and it wasn't even close to enough. That being said losing Donatas and JONES was a huge loss as both of those guys fit in with their team perfectly are and both underrated imo as far as stretch fours go.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i'd like to see the spurs or thunder win the west and beat the cavs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I still got Cavs vs. Thunder in the Finals


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> rockets winning the west is a stretch. Lawson/Harden will be awful defensively in the backcourt and Dwight regresses every single year(he's certainly not going to return to peak form).
> 
> 
> Like they got as much as they possibly could out of Ariza/Brewer/Josh Smith last year and it wasn't even close to enough. That being said losing Donatas and JONES was a huge loss as both of those guys fit in with their team perfectly are and both underrated imo as far as stretch fours go.


Ok so who do your got? and why? I can definitely understand your points and disagree and agree with some though every team has holes nobody is perfect


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



polar bear said:


> Ok so who do your got? and why? I can definitely understand your points and disagree and agree with some though every team has holes nobody is perfect


The Thunder.


They got the most talent in the league and it's very top heavy(which is never a bad thing with a championship team when you also have depth). They got two players that are top 2 at their positions(I'd personally say they're both the best at their positions, but ya know) with a good support cast around with them with DJ/Ibaka/Kanter/Adams/Morrow/MCGARY.


the downside to their team is obviously a rookie coach+their defense might be in trouble with the likes of Kanter/Waiters/and basically their entire second unit if I'm being honest. I'd still take them over most teams though, if Westbrook can keep up his play from last year and Durant returns to form there's really no stopping the two.



i'm also pretty sure the only game durant played against the warriors he managed to put up 30 points in a single half with literally no one the warriors being able to defend him, so there's also that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

OKC is the favorite by a landslide right now if everyone is healthy, I also expect GSW to get slammed with non-Bogut injuries


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> The Thunder.
> 
> 
> They got the most talent in the league and it's very top heavy(which is never a bad thing with a championship team when you also have depth). They got two players that are top 2 at their positions(I'd personally say they're both the best at their positions, but ya know) with a good support cast around with them with DJ/Ibaka/Kanter/Adams/Morrow/MCGARY.
> ...


He was chucking up ridiculous shots.. you can't defend that lmao


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

All I can read is Thunder Thunder Thunder, has everyone forgotten that the GSW squad last year had one of the best seasons in NBA history? How come they are not the favorite?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652578618904702976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652578774282690560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652577795067920384
Facial hair Klay Thompson is a shit talker :banderas

Preseason hurry up and end already :cry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Lord Brady said:


> *I'll give you the Pacers but not the Hawks.* In any shape, those stats you posted of the records of the finals teams were interesting.


Uh... If anything, it was the other way around. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> All I can read is Thunder Thunder Thunder, has everyone forgotten that the GSW squad last year had one of the best seasons in NBA history? How come they are not the favorite?


because everyone in the west suffered from major injuries and I'd take a healthy Thunder squad over the Warriors? :toomanykobes


Warriors are probably the second favourites at least, perhaps behind the Spurs for some people but I don't think the Spurs make much noise even with LA because Parker/Manu are both washed regardless of the rest they get.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Warriors are a usually injured team that was remarkably healthy last year, no way Curry's ankles hold up for another season.

And Bogut doesn't count, he misses half the season every year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't think I did mine yet.

*Eastern Conference*

*1.* Cleveland
*2.* Atlanta
*3.* Chicago
*4.* Miami
*5.* Washington
*6.* Milwaukee
*7.* Toronto
*8.* Boston

Other #7 and #8 darkhorses: Indiana, Charlotte.

*Western Conference*

*1.* Golden State
*2.* Oklahoma City
*3.* San Antonio
*4.* L.A. Clippers
*5.* Houston
*6.* Memphis
*7.* New Orleans
*8.* Utah

Other #7 and #8 darkhorses: Phoenix, Dallas.

Tbh though, spots 2 to 8 in the East is unpredictable. The West picture is easier to see/predict.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> The Warriors are a usually injured team that was remarkably healthy last year, no way Curry's ankles hold up for another season.
> 
> And Bogut doesn't count, he misses half the season every year.


Er, Curry has played in a minimum of 78 games each of the last 3 seasons, quit living in the past, his ankles are fine lmfao.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

My boy Dionte Christmas doe fpalm

Need him back on 2k for Christmas Time is Here singing to online foes through the headset while draining threes on Christmas Eve/Night fpalm


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> because everyone in the west suffered from major injuries and I'd take a healthy Thunder squad over the Warriors? :toomanykobes


So, they had a historically great season just due...luck?

I can't take a squad that has Enes Kanter in a main role seriously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

nah, they were great, but had a lot of breaks go their way.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hoping for the Spurs to come out of the west just to assert there dominance over LeBron again. 

2-5 baby! 6 rings for Timmy D and Pop and a retirement off into the sunset.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

nah, fuck the spurs. i would rather have another warriors title run than that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> So, they had a historically great season just due...luck?
> 
> I can't take a squad that has Enes Kanter in a main role seriously.


It's not Enes Kanter, it's Enes Ibaka playing for a full game.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> It's not Enes Kanter, it's Enes Ibaka playing for a full game.


I actually think Ibaka is the perfect player to play alongside Kanter, but man, did you see how the Jazz reacted when Kanter left?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kanter can't play defense, and Ibaka should never have the ball on offense, seems like a match made in heaven to me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bobby Portis is the steal of the draft IMO :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> I actually think Ibaka is the perfect player to play alongside Kanter, but man, did you see how the Jazz reacted when Kanter left?


tbf, they replace kanter with possibly the best defensive big in basketball. kind of makes a huge difference. kanter is bad on defense, but considering who was replaced with made a GIGANTIC difference.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

WARRIORS win their preseason game against the Rockets! :cheer

...But Andrew Bogut sustains a broken nose in the game. :cry

So it begins. :side:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> WARRIORS win their preseason game against the Rockets! :cheer
> 
> ...But Andrew Bogut sustains a broken nose in the game. :cry
> 
> So it begins. :side:


IT'S FESTUS TIME!!!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Just watched a Wiz-Knicks pre-season game and Porzingis is legit. Also, Carmelo seems to be hot for the season. In fact, when Afflalo returns to the line-up, I really like the team, I think they have chances of sneaking into the playoffs.

PD: Sorry for double-posting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

There is no sneaking in to the playoffs when sub-500 teams get in in your conference.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

we might see the best andrew bynum ever next year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

... is he still in the NBA?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Just watched a Wiz-Knicks pre-season game and Porzingis is legit.


Him and Derrick Williams are ballin right now. Knicks *might* be building something here. Let's see if this translates. 

Beware of the Melo juice btw :melo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> ... is he still in the NBA?


Sort of. :grin2:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> ... is he still in the NBA?


with the salary cap about to rise you can bet your ass you're going to see a comeback. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> with the salary cap about to rise you can bet your ass you're going to see a comeback. :kobe3


Will he get paid more than Javale's league minimum? :mcgee


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

lillard played 42 minutes yesterday. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets are masters of the preseason!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:westbrook2:durant

That is all.

God, I hope these two guys never stop playing together !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Tristan Thompson finally re-signs with the Cavs...5 years, $82 mil

So basically he held out all summer for 2 million total more than what they originally offered :kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

fuck it breh, 2 million is 2 million. he lost out on nothing as long as he kept himself in shape. :toomanykobes


me, and you, both laughed at him for turning down that 4 year, 56 million dollar deal last year and it paid off for him so all the congrats to him.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Tristan Thompson is now the most overpaid bench player of all-time. This is ridiculous! What has this world gone to?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Will he get paid more than Javale's league minimum? :mcgee


Nah.

Cause JaVale's still getting an additional $12 million from Philly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So's Bynum :side:


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Damn so glad to see George in this form. What do you guys think about his comeback?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Man, Jeremy Lin has been killing it. I'm down for a Linsanity sequel :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

George will tear it up offensively, but the defense will be become a problem against aggressive bits. Like he won't be able to stop guys like favors.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hibbert and Lance don't have his back anymore


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Frank The Tank balled out but the Hornets finally lost.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*






http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/golden-state-warriors-game-of-zones-steve-kerr-102315


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If Anthony Davis doesn't end up as the GOAT I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

MCBUCKETS :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Karl-Anthony Towns IMO >>>. What a stud :banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Considering I've found a site which does NBA replays I may follow this upcoming season. Been getting into Basketball lately :mark:. Won't be able to watch live too many times as a Brit...

Now which team to support? Hmm..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



L-DOPA said:


> Considering I've found a site which does NBA replays I may follow this upcoming season. Been getting into Basketball lately :mark:. Won't be able to watch live too many times as a Brit...
> 
> Now which team to support? Hmm..


You wanna rep/PM me a link to that site? :mj

I'm not shelling out for League Pass this year. Altho it is GOAT

If you'd like a team that has too many white guys, a former MVP who has had more surgeries than Michael Jackson, very rarely makes big trades and bends over for Lebron in the playoffs every year, then I'd recommend the Chicago Bulls


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DwayneAustin said:


> You wanna rep/PM me a link to that site? :mj
> 
> I'm not shelling out for League Pass this year. Altho it is GOAT
> 
> If you'd like a team that has too many white guys, a former MVP who has had more surgeries than Michael Jackson, very rarely makes big trades and bends over for Lebron in the playoffs every year, then I'd recommend the Chicago Bulls


You're not really selling me on the Bulls very well my man :lol.

Sent the link by the way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

RIP Coach Flip, right when Minny was looking to turn the ship, they lose the most important part


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wow, just got the update on my phone from BR. What a shame man, I've always liked Coach Flip and he really built up Minnesota during his first coaching gig and he was about to do it again with Wiggins, Towns, and Levine. RIP


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I fucking hate cancer.



> Flip Saunders, the longtime NBA coach who won more than 650 games in nearly two decades and was trying to rebuild the Minnesota Timberwolves as team president, coach and part owner, died Sunday, the team said. He was 60
> 
> Saunders was diagnosed with Hodgkins lymphoma in June and doctors called it "treatable and curable" when the Timberwolves made the diagnosis public in August. But he took a leave of absence from the team in September after complications arose during his recovery.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/flip-saunders-longtime-nba-coach-dies-at-60/


RIP Flip.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

One more day :dance:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> Prior to the Cavs' first practice of training camp in late September, LeBron asks new head coach David Blatt if he can hold his own players-only meeting. As the coaching staff waits on the floor, James pulls all the Cavs players into a meeting room and shuts the door, then goes player by player-from stars like Love and Kyrie Irving to training-camp free agents-telling each what LeBron expects from him throughout the season. After the meeting, many of the players say they have never experienced anything like that.



i really hope this isn't true as it just shows the ego of lebron. that is flat out ridiculous. :deandre


i can also only imagine him trying to pull that shit in miami. :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i really hope this isn't true as it just shows the ego of lebron. that is flat out ridiculous. :deandre
> 
> 
> i can also only imagine him trying to pull that shit in miami. :ti


If Steve Yzerman did this everyone would think it's great leadership. Players should be held accountable. It's their job. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

players should let their coaches handle accountability. maybe i'd see this in a different light if it wasn't well known that lebron regularly undermined Blatt. there's a difference between leadership and thinking you're the boss.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> players should let their coaches handle accountability. maybe i'd see this in a different light if it wasn't well known that lebron regularly undermined Blatt. there's a difference between leadership and thinking you're the boss.


You're reading too much into it.

_"After the meeting, many of the players say they have never experienced anything like that."_

That isn't necessarily a bad thing. 

You say players should let the coaches handle accountability then star players get criticized for not being vocal in the locker room. I don't think your opinion is share by many. Do you think Tim Duncan holds players on the Spurs accountable for their play? Do you think Michael Jordan did? What about Kevin Garnett? What about Kobe? There's nothing wrong with telling a teammate what they are capable of. 

This meeting could have been entirely positive. It doesn't say otherwise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



JM said:


> You're reading too much into it.
> 
> _"After the meeting, many of the players say they have never experienced anything like that."_
> 
> ...



maybe you're forgetting all the kyrie interviews last year when he was visibly annoyed about all the lebron questions and how it had "changed" him as a player.

these guys are all teammates, teammates(in particular stars) probably prefer being treated as equals and not some lesser figure.


and you completely ignored by point about him undermining blatt. did duncan do that to pop? did jordan do that to phil? kobe did it to phil and was viewed as a selfish player and rightfully so. 

there was also no accountability here as the season hadn't started yet, he was telling him his EXPECTATIONS of them. now that can range from many things, but it's a weird thing for a player to tell other players. these guys, for the most part, weren't rookies and many of them weren't young players.


and i also don't think lebron is a bad leader. he helped get JR smith in check, which is probably not the easiest thing to do, but i do think he views himself far too highly and he does have a bad habit of making his coach look bad and undermining him consistently.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> maybe you're forgetting all the kyrie interviews last year when he was visibly annoyed about all the lebron questions and how it had "changed" him as a player.
> 
> these guys are all teammates, teammates(in particular stars) probably prefer being treated as equals and not some lesser figure.
> 
> ...


Kyrie being angry had nothing to do with Lebron it had to do with media. 

Teammates aren't equals, that's the thing. Sooner players realize the better for them and the team. Leaders are suppose to lead and motivate. I would much rather my star player/leader do stuff like this then not do anything at all. 

Whether he undermined Blatt or not really has nothing to do with whether he was right to have this players only meeting or not. Players only meetings all the time. Who do you think normally speaks up in players only meetings? Players aren't always going to hear the things they want to, that doesn't mean they shouldn't be said. Regardless of that, the context of what he said and how he said it is not told. Telling someone your expectations of them, again, could be a positive thing. It also never said that Lebron belittled anyone or whatever else.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*PREDICTIONS*

*East*
1. Cavs
2. Heat
3. Hawks
4. Bulls
5. Wizards
6. Raptors
7. Boston
8. Pacers
9. Bucks
10. Pistons
11. Magic
12. Knicks
13. Nets
14. Charlotte
15. Sixers

*West*
1. Warriors
2. Rockets
3. OKC
4. Clippers
5. Spurs
6. Memphis
7. Pelicans
8. Suns
9. Jazz
10. Mavs
11. Portland
12. Lakers
13. Timberwolves
14. Nuggets
15. Kings

Based on no research whatsoever


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Portland as the 8 seed in the west :bosh

I think Houston and OKC runs away from the West in the regular season, because everyone else rests players way more


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Forgot they lost LMA :lelbron3

EDIT


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

LMA? They lost four fucking starters :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DwayneAustin said:


> *Based on no research whatsoever*


.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls tomorrow night! :drose :jbutler :blessedmirotic


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I shall be at the opener tonight!!!!!!! 

MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KLAY NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPLASH BROTHERS!!!!!!!! DRAYMONEYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! BOGUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BARNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THE CHAMPS OPEN UP AGAINST ANTHONY DAVIS AND THE NEW ORLEANS PELICANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LET ME HEAR YOU ROARACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance
@AryaDark @LUCK @Obfuscation @Pakmen @Drago @Headliner

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry :klay


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...












IM READYYYYYYYYYY FOR THE 2 PEAT BABYYYYYYYYYYYY, 80-2 SEASON HERE WE COME


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


Aight, I see how it is :bye

Just gonna take my :mcgee and DNP


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> Bulls tomorrow night! :drose :jbutler :blessedmirotic


THIS. TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT. GET HYPED!

FUCK LEBRON. FUCK DLEAGUEDOVA. FUCK CLEVELAND.

LET'S DO THIS~!

:mj7


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

it's finally here


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










It's time to become a legend big fella :mj2


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Being a Brit and wanting to follow NBA sucks. Am gonna try and follow as much as possible :mark:

Still don't know what team imma support...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



L-DOPA said:


> Being a Brit and wanting to follow NBA sucks. Am gonna try and follow as much as possible :mark:
> 
> Still don't know what team imma support...


My advice...just watch some games and see which team you develop a bond with.

I'd recommend avoiding the Bulls though. You don't want the emotional trauma that someone like @DwayneAustin has


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The games today count towards the season standings :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



L-DOPA said:


> Being a Brit and wanting to follow NBA sucks. Am gonna try and follow as much as possible :mark:
> 
> Still don't know what team imma support...


*It's really not that bad. BT have loads of games and League Pass isn't that expensive and gives you absolutely everything that you can watch the morning after with all the down time clipped out.

As for having a team, let the team choose you not the other way around.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I recommend supporting unibrows b/c it's the universal symbol on who is truly number one. :davis


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

STOKEALONA


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Welp. Here we go...

*East*
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Atlanta Hawks
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Chicago Bulls
5. Miami Heat
6. Washington Wizards
7. Detroit Pistons
8. Boston Celtics
-------
9. Milwaukee Bucks
10. Indiana Pacers
11. Orlando Magic
12. Charlotte Hornets
13. Brooklyn Nets
14. New York Knicks
15. Philadelphia 76ers

*West*
1. Golden State Warriors
2. Oklahoma City Thunder
3. Houston Rockets
4. Los Angeles Clippers
5. San Antonio Spurs
6. New Orleans Pelicans
7. Memphis Grizzlies
8. Utah Jazz
-------
9. Dallas Mavericks
10. Phoenix Suns
11. Sacramento Kings
12. Denver Nuggets
13. Los Angeles Lakers
14. Minnesota Timberwolves
15. Portland Trail Blazers

*MVP*
Kevin Durant

*DPOY*
Rudy Gobert

*ROY*
Karl-Anthony Towns

*Most Improved*
Bradley Beal

*Sixth Man*
Isaiah Thomas (unless the Clippers have Paul Pierce coming off the bench)

*COY*
Billy Donovan

*NBA Finals*
Cavs over Thunder


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



JM said:


> The games today count towards the season standings :mark:


Thanks captain obvious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Thanks captain obvious.


You're welcome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The only teams that will matter come playoff time are OKC, SAS, GSW, CLE, MIA.

Houston will win over 60 games, and the Clippers will win their division, but fall to the wayside earlier than expected once again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm starting to flip Miami with Washington tbh. I can't wait to see if the Wizards offense will improve with HUMP3'S :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Predictions

Eastern Conference
Atlantic - Toronto, Boston, Booklyn, New York, Philadelphia
Central - Cleveland, Chicago, Milwaukee, Indiana, Detroit
SouthEast - Atlanta, Miami, Washington, Charlotte, Orlando

Cleveland over Chicago in the Eastern Finals

Western Conference
Northwest - Oklahoma City, Utah, Denver, Minnesota, Portland
Pacific - Golden State, LA Clippers, Phoenix, Sacramento, LA Lakers
Southwest - Houston, San Antonio, Memphis, New Orleans, Dallas

Oklahoma City over San Antonio

Finals - Oklahoma City over Cleveland

All bets are off if Durant's foot injurt is worse than they are saying it is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls win. (Y)

Not gonna get too excited since it's only the regular season and Kyrie was out, but it's a nice win nonetheless. :blessedmirotic played great.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ha! FUCK CLEVELAND. Great defense on that final possession. Was so worried LeBron would get a call or hit another shot. Great team win with Gasol stinking it up offensively and Butler/Rose average.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










It's so beautiful. :mj2

If Thibs was still coaching Hinrich would've gotten 30 minutes tonight.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Great win. Liked what I saw from Doug,Niko,Snell and Noah. This Bulls team will only get better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> It's so beautiful. :mj2
> 
> If Thibs was still coaching Hinrich would've gotten 30 minutes tonight.


Hinrich would have retired 5 years ago if it wasn't for Thibs, Dunleavy too


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry is lighting it up. God damn. He's outscoring the entire Pelicans team at this point.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Pelicans should have hired an actual good head coach.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry going full video game mode, earning that 2k rating fsure


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kendrick Perkins doing work though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Davis is 1-15 so far. :deandre


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Stax Classic (my apologies) @Pakmen @Legit BOSS @Obfuscation @Drago 

WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry GOIN' OFF!!! :sodone :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

RINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BANNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Think I'm gonna go sleep for six hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I almost didn't even bother w/the 4th after Pelicans lost all momentum from making the first comeback. And that oh so brief, BUT IT WAS THERE, lead. Getting all those turnovers when they did was awesome. _(then of course Pelicans had 19, only one behind the Warriors themselves, d'oh)_ You have to keep that up though. I know basketball sees momentum shifts constantly, but you can't let it happen so easily. When Curry is getting 40 points all on his own, meanwhile Davis is having one of his least effective games ever...to put it nicely, it's time to sit down.

At least it is only one. Plenty more to look forward too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Howard suspended for the game against the Nuggets. :dance


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Great win for the Bulls.

Liking Rose, Snell and Mirotic. Great defense at the end with that block on Lebron from Gasol.

Cavs weren't good on offense though for at least half the game. Those free throw percentages are trash.

I'll watch a couple of more games from yesterday when I get back from work tonight (Y).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Spurs vs Thunder tonight. Let it be with lots of overtime plz :banderas


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:kawhi Doing work tonight. When I was listening to the Bulls game last night and they were talking about the top 2-way players in the league and not even a mentioning Kawhi was just :what?

Granted they only mentioned Jimmy Butler and PG, but I'd probably take Kawhi over either of them. 

Anyways, Spurs and Thunder tied up at 101 with 2:51 to go. :mark:


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Spurs looked good, Kawhi was awesome, Manu looks good, but fuck if Parker had any defense that last quarter. Would have liked to see Patty in there in those situations. Good first game, OKC will always make the Spurs work hard and pay for their mistakes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kawhi Leonard is a psychopath. That is all :kawhi


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @LUCK

Tonight's Timberwolves/Lakers game is the first time in NBA history that the No. 1 draft pick (Karl-Anthony Towns) is making his debut against the No. 2 draft pick (D'Angelo Russell), who is also making his debut.

I know you love these STATS and FACTS, *Magic*. :mj


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

RAPTORS :mark:

LOWRY :mark:

JONAS :mark:

BRUNO :mark:


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Another good win for the Bulls tonight. LOVE LOVE LOVE all the depth we have and Hoiberg actually using it. Can't wait until Portis sees the floor.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Justise Winslow had a message for the Hornets front office! :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

MA BOY MUTHA FUCKIN RICKY "LA PISTOLA" RUBIO


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rubio looked soooooooo good tonight. Hes been working hard the last 2 off seasons on his jump shot and it showed tonight, if he can knock down shots hes one of the best players in the league. KAT also looked really good and listening to him talk the guy is instantly likeable. Twolves are gonna compete for that 8th seed if Rubio stays healthy.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wow wow wow. What a night of basketball huh? Let's see, where to start.

Guess I'll start with the Pacers/Raptors game that I saw a little bit of. Holy hell, how did Lowry lose that much weight? I didn't notice it in pre-season but when one of the commentators mentioned it during the game, I just suddenly realized it. I'm not a fan of the Pacers starting lineup. I think they should start Lavoy Allen or Jordan Hill at the 4 so that PG can go back to playing SF. Plus, Mahinmi isn't that good of a big man to be the only big guy on the court alone. Good win for the Raptors here.

I feel real bad for the Grizzlies here. They're definitely a talented team but they're just so limited on offense. When your primary scorers are Marc Gasol and Zach Randolph, your team is in trouble. I know it's worked for a while but their rugged style of basketball doesn't match the way the NBA is played today. Just something about that entire team needs to change.

The Spurs/Thunder game was so good. Ginobili turning back the hands of time - damn, he looked really good. Aldridge struggling a bit playing with the new system but I think he'll be fine once the season really gets going. Parker lagged a few times on defense in the second half but eh, it's the Spurs, they'll get going soon I'm sure. Westbrook and Durant, oh boy. If they keep playing like this and get a consistent third scorer, they'll be dangerous.

Lastly, my Lakers. Was so pumped when Kobe looked like his old self but I had a feeling they'd slow down in the second half and well - I was right, unfortunately. Not only that, but when did Rubio learn to shoot? He was pretty much the one to kill us and give the Wolves the win. Russell......I'll reserve judgment right now. Got the whole Russell/Okafor argument going on in my mind but I'm giving the kid more time. Randle looked great except when he was forcing it a little too much. I hope Byron helps him work on that. I also think the Lakers rotation right now needs to be worked on. Byron should've worked on that during the preseason but all he did was push everyone during practice and see who would be fit to make the team. And now, he's using these early games to figure out his rotation. 

Overall, great night for basketball. Super pumped for the season!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

DeMarcus "Boogie" Cousins shooting 3s and Ricky Rubio being an efficient shooter are both frightening concepts.

Also, yes, the Spurs/Thunder game was marvelous.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> DeMarcus "Boogie" Cousins shooting 3s and Ricky Rubio being an efficient shooter are both frightening concepts.
> 
> Also, yes, the Spurs/Thunder game was marvelous.


Wow I came here to post the exact same thing LOL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Great WARRIORS fans' minds, @Pakmen. :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry :klay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

what did you(deso/canadian) think of Westbrook actually playing defense? I know Warrior fans aren't really that familiar with point guards actually defending their man and not letting bench players erupt on them so I was just curious. :westbrook2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

When was the last time Kobe played D?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Caught up on the Warriors/Pelicans and Spurs/Thunder games.

Man Curry in that first quarter had me leaning. What a performance, insane shooting. Really one sided game though which is a shame cos the foregone conclusion made it a less interesting game to watch.

That Spurs/Thunder game though :mark:. Damn that was an awesome game. Liking both those teams tbh but was super behind the Thunder. Definitely has given me a great start to the day. Probs watching Timberwolves/Lakers tonight.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> what did you(deso/canadian) think of Westbrook actually playing defense? I know Warrior fans aren't really that familiar with point guards actually defending their man and not letting bench players erupt on them so I was just curious. :westbrook2


??????????? can't tell if srs or........ LOL


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Suck it Lakers, Wolves with the win. :banderas


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Not happy with my Pacers start, stop this PG experiment and move him back to SF. And why not letting Myles Turner start at C? 

Also, what a game by C.J MCCOLLUM, my pick for MIP this year.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Not happy with my Pacers start, stop this PG experiment and move him back to SF. And why not letting Myles Turner start at C?


Best line-up imo would be: Hill, Ellis, George, Turner and Mahimni.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Best line-up imo would be: Hill, Ellis, George, Turner and Mahimni.


I'd choose Hill, Ellis, George, Hill, Turner. But Yours still sounds better than current.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> I'd choose Hill, Ellis, George, Hill, Turner. But Yours still sounds better than current.


Idk if you can afford Ellis and a small frontcourt on D in the same line-up for heavy minutes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> ??????????? can't tell if srs or........ LOL


are you going to pretend curry is a good defender now?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:demar


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wanted to see Larry Nance Jr debut but I guess he's sidelined to start the year. I gotta imagine LA is gonna find minutes to get him on the floor when he is good to go, no? Only in blowouts? 

Montrezl Harrel had a nice debut stuffed underneath all the other bigger names that did as well. 

Raul Neto with the start in Utah over Burke threw me off a bit but my much more knowledgeable buds tell me that this kid outta Brasilia can ball. 

I didn't have a good year as far as picking guys that would crack the league after going undrafted but Keifer Sykes did come close. In just his short time with the Spurs in pre season I saw a much more peskier defender so I can already tell hes taking his improvement efforts serious and trying to find a spot in this league. If he keeps working hard I see no reason why he can't be the next in a long line of undersized athletic PGs who manage to have decent careers.

Erick Green being there for Denver opening night was also surprising. That guy can straight up score.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Okafor 26/7 :drose :banderas started the game 5/5 last night as well. Hinkie just needs to put up a squad together around Okafor and Noel and the Sixers will definitely be legit.

Hopefully they don't start the season losing 17 straight again :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Had to watch D-Will again :banderas






He was in the zone since the preseason. I knew this guy could play. He just needed the right setting. I hope he can keep the momentum going. #6thMan #MostImproved


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> are you going to pretend curry is a good defender now?


He's average.. I thought this issue was tackled last year lmfao he's by no means a terrible defender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i think a lot of point guards are bad at defending, so it's not really unique to him. he might be average for his position, but i don't think he's average in general.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Byron Scott... :chan


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rubio is probably one of the best defensive PGs in the league.

He's the only one on my team that knows how to play defense =_=

Can we get a Rubio smiley?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Rubio is probably one of the best defensive PGs in the league.
> 
> He's the only one on my team that knows how to play defense =_=
> 
> Can we get a Rubio smiley?


If he ignites his confidence and continues to shoot it well, he'll be an All-Star this year.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rubio fills the League's white chocolate Steve Nash PG niche.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Why would Curry cover his man when half his team is basically all-NBA level defenders? They can cover him better than Curry would. It's easier for all involved to give Curry an easier assignment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Jordan is getting inside Dirk's head!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

As a Celtics fan, I am looking forward to tomorrow night against the Raptors. While you are supposed to easily beat the Sixers, playing the defending Atlantic Division champs will be a better measuring stick on where they are at this stage in the rebuilding process. There's a lot of balance and veteran leadership on this team, only thing missing is a big-time name to put it all together and build around. I'd love to see them go after Durant in the offseason. 

Was surreal to see Kobe not take the last shot against Minnesota. Looks like this is the final hurrah for him, I see him retiring after the season especially since there to me would be no way the Lakers re-sign him. Although it's funny everyone is piling on after Russell's pedestrian debut. It's one game and he is already a bust in the eyes of Lakers fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i find it funny that you don't think the lakers would re-sign kobe.



do you think timberwolves vs. lakers is a national game last night if kobe wasn't on the team? what about how many games they sell out?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Why would Curry cover his man when half his team is basically all-NBA level defenders? They can cover him better than Curry would. It's easier for all involved to give Curry an easier assignment.


Never said anything about Curry having to cover his man and not being given easier assignment, are you illiterate?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Magic did


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Spurs were awesome tonight. Looking forward to more of this season!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

"dear Adam Silver

Please invent a rule which stipulates that Kevin Durant and Russell Westbrook have to play together until the end of Time.

Thank you."


:Shrug

:Westbrook

:bow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Spurs couldn't hit anything in the 1st half. Glad they bounced back. And Kawhi being Kawhi :kawhi


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Towns with a hugeeeeeeee night, the Wolves looking good, 2-0 start to the season, making my bold 8th seed prediction look like a true possibility.

Barnes just sent Dwight to the retirement home early with a poster.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

2-0 BABY.

LA PISTOLA.

TOWNS.

FUCK ZACK LEVINE. Should not be playing PG when Rubio is on the bench. Dude stagnates the offense so dam hard.

It's going to be a fun season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Towns with a hugeeeeeeee night, the Wolves looking good, 2-0 start to the season, *making my bold 8th seed prediction look like a true possibility.*
> 
> Barnes just sent Dwight to the retirement home early with a poster.


should probably wait until they have to play some good teams breh. their coaching situation is awful.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Are the Pistons legit? I honestly thought they'd go under the radar this season but still wouldn't make the playoffs. Thought they didn't have enough offense but damn. Drummond is a beast. They sure have a good set of stretch 4's that mesh well with Drummond in Morris, Ilyasova, and Tolliver. Thought they'd struggle without Jennings a bit but Jackson is doing a damn fine job of running the offense. Might be best to trade Jennings for some quality players to come off the bench.

And....the Lakers are again torched by someone who isn't particularly known to score in Rondo. What the hell is going on?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Pakmen @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

Anyone else think the new Houston Rockets uniforms make the team look like crash dummies? Mildly appropriate, I'd say. :curry2

http://twitter.com/warriors/status/660292769705934848?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet :banderas

WARRIORS! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:curry was +12 with 25 points, going 9/15 FGs, 4/9 three pointers, 3/4 FTs, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 turnover and 1 steal... :mark: :mark: :mark: 

IGGY was +23 with 12 points, going 5/9 FGs, 2/5 three pointers, 6 rebounds (3 off.), 4 assists and 2 steals... he messed up a few times on fast breaks but he's usually fantastic with those so, _C'est la vie_. 

EZELI was +15, tied at #3 , with 9 points, 4/9 FGs, 1/4 FTs, 7 rebounds (3 off.), 1 assist, 2 turnovers and 2 blocks 

GREEN was +15, tied at #3 , 9 points, 3/8 FGs, 1/2 three pointers, 2/4 FTs, 7 rebounds (1 off.), 7 assists, 1 turnover, 2 steals and 1 block!

That DRAYMONEYYYYY pass to :chefcurry which allowed :curry2 to hit his 1,200th career three-pointer, though. The whole play was sublime. GREEN saw the floor like a guard off of his own rebound and initiated break. :banderas

BARNES was +11, 12 points, 5/10 FGs, 0/1 three pointer, 2/2 FTs, 5 rebounds, 2 assists... and as *Pakmen* noted, he posterized Howard. :lmao

SPEIGHTS JAM was +10, 14 points, 6/11 FGs, 0/1 three pointer, 2/2 FTs, 4 rebounds (2 off.), 1 assist, 1 block 

:harden was contained, at -22, 16 points, 4/18 FGs, 1/10 three pointer, 7/8 FTs, 7 rebounds (2 off.), 5 assists, 4 turnovers, 1 steal and 1 block

And between IGGY and the ANONYMOUS HOUSTON USHER, this is one hell of a post-dunk celebration: http://vine.co/v/e3AnpvbdPzr :lmao

WARRIORS!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> should probably wait until they have to play some good teams breh. their coaching situation is awful.


Can't be a good team if you can't beat the bad teams BREH.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

westbrook took 1.5 seconds to shoot his 40 foot shot. :trollbrook


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

My Magic have lost some heartbreakers to start the season that's for sure.  Lose the first one to a John Wall floater and lost against the Fighting Russell GOATbrooks (co-starring KD). 

At least it was against two playoffs teams though. Though the Thunder never should have been in that game to begin with. We blew a huge 4th quarter lead. 

Not getting any easier tomorrow heading to Chicago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't even know what to say. :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3 17-27 FGs, 8-14 3PTs, he was persistent on defense, so many assists, I don't know, it was just remarkable to watch Chef Curry doing his thing. :sodone 28 points in the 3rd quarter. 53 points for the game. @Notorious @Headliner @Drago @Pakmen @Legit BOSS

And I think there is no question that DRAYMONEYYYYY GREEN is Anthony Davis's kryptonite! :woo :woo

:dance :dance :dance :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo

WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors - Pelicans: JFC that game was fucking crazy

Curry had also nine assists and four steals. :mark:

Warriors 3-0 :banderas
Timberwolves 2-0 :banderas :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nine assists and four steals. :banderas

:curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3 @Drago @Might Guy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well the Hornets suck again. It is time for Rich Cho and his smart computer to go. Maybe Jordan will fire himself while he is at it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That Steph Curry guy is pretty good


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

17/27 (62.9%) FGs, 8/14 (57.1%) 3s, 11/11 from the line, 2 turnovers.

Amazing


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> Brian Witt
> ‏@Wittnessed Steph Curry's averages through 3 games:
> 
> 39.3 points
> ...


I mean, yes... It is just three games...

Still... :faint:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



bleach_ said:


> That Steph Curry guy is pretty good












:harden


----------



## Susa Boyle (Oct 31, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

what the hell t


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry becoming a damn cheat code at this point.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm excited for the Clippers match so we can shut Doc, Blake, DeAndre and Paul up and show them why they got reverse sweeped by the Rockets :')


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ace Boogie said:


> Well the Hornets suck again.


I can understand the Hornets wanting to continue the Hairston experiment because of his defense, but Lin should really be starting. He's been way more productive.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bah, the Warriors got lucky last year, dude.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Mehhhhh, Magic got whooped most of the night and then Jason Smith and Shabazz Napier happened. lol

Finally cut it down to one and then unfortunately, then Jason Smith happened again as he took way too many shots. 

Also the missed FTs killed us (10-17, 58.8%). We would have been tied or even possibly ahead if we would have the made the ones we should have.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

rockets what the hell









its hard being a houston sports fan


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lakers star Kobe Bryant harshly criticized his play through three games Sunday, saying, "I'm the 200th best player in the league right now. I freaking suck.

He's become self aware :kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Wrestling Forum's Biggest New York Mets Fan said:


> Nine assists and four steals. :banderas
> 
> :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3 @Drago @Might Guy


westbrook had 9 assists, 8 boards, and 3 steals in 25 minutes. :westbrook5


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

He good, @LUCK, he good.

It's too bad the Thunder and WARRIORS don't play each other until _February_. :sodone :faint:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

fuck the game in February, we're all waiting for the games in may. :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That means they play 3 or 4 times in Feb-April, right?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



NikThaGreat9 said:


> Mehhhhh, Magic got whooped most of the night and then Jason Smith and Shabazz Napier happened. lol
> 
> Finally cut it down to one and then unfortunately, then Jason Smith happened again as he took way too many shots.
> 
> Also the missed FTs killed us (10-17, 58.8%). We would have been tied or even possibly ahead if we would have the made the ones we should have.


I'd still say it's a pretty encouraging start, at least as encouraging as 0-3 can be. They probably should have beaten the Wiz and Thunder, and they showed resilience in coming back tonight. I am disappointed that the team has yet to win, but they just look like a better basketball team.

Tobias and especially Oladipo need to take a few less shots and give those looks to Vuc, but overall I am moderately satisfied with the quality of ball. Defense still need work, should have never gotten rid if KOQ.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So....many Laker fans are already wanting the Lakers to tank so they can select Ben Simmons in the draft. Problem I see is - Simmons plays the same position Randle does and I don't think he could be a legit center. Another problem is that we have Kobe on our team. Dude doesn't know when to quit. Hell, he's probably chewing out the entire locker room right now. He also seems to know that he hasn't been good the past three games anyway. The first step to solving a problem to admitting you have one  The commentators were talking about how hard Byron Scott pushes his players during practice, oh boy. I hope he eases up with them if that's the case.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the biggest problem is we have system. we run nothing, we're doing one on ones and whoever can get any space shoots, but that's not an effective gameplan as we aren't getting people open where they can hit shots. 


to thrive you need to have a gameplan where you consistently get people open in spots they LIKE, not just open, but spots in which they can knock down jumpers. instead we just dribble and kick out and hope someone gets open and if all else fails kobe will just jack up a three.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rockets :hayden3 

Another W for ATL. Really enjoying their ball movement this far


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> I'd still say it's a pretty encouraging start, at least as encouraging as 0-3 can be. They probably should have beaten the Wiz and Thunder, and they showed resilience in coming back tonight. I am disappointed that the team has yet to win, but they just look like a better basketball team.
> 
> Tobias and especially Oladipo need to take a few less shots and give those looks to Vuc, but overall I am moderately satisfied with the quality of ball. Defense still need work, should have never gotten rid if KOQ.


Oh yeah, definitely getting better and I like what I'm seeing, but still disappointing nonetheless. Especially the Thunder one with that big 4th quarter lead. Love the ball movement I have been seeing. Not Hawks or Spurs level, but much improved from last year. 

Yeah, I'd definitely be for Nik getting more touches especially since my username is an homage to him. :grin2:

Started off hot tonight getting the best of Gasol every time and they just kind used him sparingly after that. He should be the focal point and at least put up 15+ shots a night unless he is just really off that night. 

The lack of Hezonja minutes kind of sucks as well. I thought we'd use him as the sparkplug off the bench with the threes and the dunks and we definitely could have used some of his energy way before our 4th quarter spurt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Orlando and Sacramento are NBA league pass MVP's. I would watch all of their games if I could. I think both of them are pretty good despite their record right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Bah, the Warriors got lucky last year, dude.


Lmfao no they didn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rockets have lost by 20 during each of their first 3 games


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Rockets have lost by 20 during each of their first 3 games
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm surprised cause I had them and the Clippers pitted to have the perfect regular season teams.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Harden with that MVP campaign again, 3-32 from three. 

Sweeeeet.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Not sure what's wrong with the Rockets. Looks like they're definitely missing Josh Smith. Him and Brewer were great for them. D-Mo not being back also hurts them. No stretch four for them which explains why they're having spacing issues. Dwight doesn't look good either for some reason.

Have been really impressed with the Magic so far. I like their guard rotations with Watson, Hezonja, and Napier.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

TIMBERWOLVES HOME OPENER 

LA PISTOLA

WIGGINS

TOWNS

HERE WE GO.

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm watching this T'Wolves game and these refs have to be the worst ever :lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Grizzlies need to blow it up.

They have peaked with this core. Randolph, Gasol & Allen are all on the wrong side of 30. There is nowhere to go but down for them.

It's time for them move on because at this point they're just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> The Grizzlies need to blow it up.
> 
> They have peaked with this core. Randolph, Gasol & Allen are all on the wrong side of 30. There is nowhere to go but down for them.
> 
> It's time for them move on because at this point they're just delaying the inevitable.


I was just about the post this. 

Their scrappy style of basketball just doesn't work right with how the NBA is played today but man, it was a joy to see them play this kind of ball early on. Trade Gasol to a contender or maybe an up-and-coming young team. Maybe the Celtics? Get some young guys like Sullinger and whoever else. Build around Mike Conley as I think with a up tempo coach, he'd match that type of play. Maybe get a coach like Scott Brooks or Mike D'Antoni. David Joerger is a good coach but his style is too much like Lionel Hollins. His offensive schemes aren't that great either. Hollins and Joerger are pretty much the same coach. Randolph can stay and mentor the young big men they'll acquire for Gasol but Gasol is easily the one who needs to go if they want to get some value right now.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dogshit referring.

Yo guys - WE GOT THIS SICK REVIEW CENTER MAN. WE'LL GET THE CALLS RIGHT THIS YEAR.

JK

"WE'RE THE NBA. FUCK THE WOLVES"

Dam.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Festus Ezeli has come such a long way, he's improve a lot and definitely looks like he can get even better, love it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Dogshit referring.
> 
> Yo guys - WE GOT THIS SICK REVIEW CENTER MAN. WE'LL GET THE CALLS RIGHT THIS YEAR.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's not surprising. NBA refs have been SHIT for years, you just have to hope your team isn't the one that gets fucked over by them. Was hoping Silver would fix that when he took charge.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

wiggins put back in a ball that was clearly outside of the cylinder and they called it offensive interference. :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Steph Curry.................just wow :done

https://streamable.com/wzpx


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @LUCK @Legit BOSS @Headliner @Pakmen @Drago @Stax Classic @Ace Boogie



Souljah Boy said:


> Steph Curry.................just wow :done
> 
> https://streamable.com/wzpx


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Thanks to the kindness of a friend I was able to attend tonight's WARRIORS game! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

My friend and I sat about half a dozen rows behind Vin Diesel and afterward met the actor for a moment. Exceedingly cool individual! :dance :dance :dance

The second quarter was where the game turned, after an uncharacteristically sluggish start in the first quarter, the WARRIORS outscored the Grizzlies 32-12 in the second quarter. As is almost always the case with the WARRIORS, the defense effectively opened up the transitions for the quick pace, feeding the offense. It was a truly powerful defensive performance by everyone, with WARRIORS flying for the ball at all times! :woo 

Seeing the score of 88-44 with 2:02 left in the 3rd quarter was remarkable. It's not everyday that one sees a 2-to-1 score! :woo Memphis was held to 23% shooting through the first three quarters and only reached 26% or so for the whole game. 

50-point win!!!!! :woo :woo :woo

20th straight home win!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

The 2nd and 3rd quarters combined saw the WARRIORS outscore the Grizzlies 72-27... :sodone :faint: And the game ends up 119-69!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

CURRY. DRAYMONEYYYYY. EZELI (as *Pakmen* noted, he has come such a long way in such a short period of time! :cheer). KLAY THOMPSON. IGGY. BARNES. BARBOSA. LIVINGSTON. IAN CLARK. SPEIGHTS JAM. McADOO. JASON THOMPSON. 

One of the most glorious box scores ever!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance http://espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=400827938

THE WARRIORS HAVE STARTED OFF WITH THE BEST START IN NBA HISTORY THROUGH FOUR GAMES!!!!!! :woo :mark: :cheer :dance :woo :mark: :cheer :dance :woo :mark: :cheer :dance


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wolves lost. :mj2

Warriors walloped Grizzlies. :mckinney


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

2-1 record though.

Rubio is like the Sami Zayn of the NBA. Such Charisma. Injury prone. So dam loveable.

Really impressed by Towns' offensive game and bench is really deep with ShaJizz and Levine. Can't keep playing Levine at the PG position though. He really stagnates the offense when he's in there. Coaching is def an issue as well. Yesterday, Wiggins/Towns/Rubio were on the bench for 15 minutes in the 2nd half. 

Now or never to make the post season :'(


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry is in quite the form. I think he's gunning for that MVP award.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm so amped for this match up with the Warriors and Clippers tomorrow. So many words exchanged during the off-season and the pre-season. This is going to be a put up or shut up game between the two and I think it's going to be the most physical game of the 15-16 season thus far.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kawhi Leonard is a Demi-God :kawhi






I didn't realize that was 4 blocks. Omfg :banderas


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I love Kawhi. He plays some next level defense. That already makes him better than about 80% of the league.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

so it looks like a 32 year old brazilian named marcelo huertas, who only averages 14 minutes of action, is the leading assist man on the lakers at 3 per game.. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This Bulls defense right now. :ugh2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It is certainly good to see the Hornets finally get a W. Just bench that gremlin Hairston and start Lin or Lamb now.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Didn't get to watch the game, but the Magic got their first win. :rusevyes
















Looks like Fournier (30pts, 12-20, 4asts) and Vuc (22pts & 13rbs) had quite the game. 

We shut down AD too.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

First dub for Pacers too :rusevyes. Damn but someone needs to find a way to stop Drummond this year, like 29 rebounds? Seriously? :taker

And only Hornets won home game today, every other home team lost lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> 11-04, 00:01	Hawk Harrelson
> About to watch the Bulls win by 40


The man to blame


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dadgummit Hawk!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Drummond 20.3 PPG and 19.3 RPG. average so far. Hnnnng


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

D'Angelo Russell sucks so much. How many bust can the Lakers draw?:kobe9


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Been saying it since the day of the draft, absolutely no reason to take Russell over Mudiay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

there was no reason to take mudiay 2nd overall either. might as well trade down if they wanted mudiay.


okafor was who they should went for and hoped it worked out with randle/okafor playing defense and if not trade one of them eventually. taking the best prospect available is the answer when everything is a need, but yet we took a guy that offered absolutely little to us(in the short term).


although it says something of your intelligence if you declare a guy a bust after four games. :mj


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

http://www.nba.com/heat/newsrecap/he-follows

Pretty solid article on Justice's defense with gifs. He's already got a skill that will keep him around for a long time and he's only 19.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

celtic fans probably crying tears knowing they could have had a defensive combination of Smart/Bradley/Winslow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

All Jordan had to do was take the four 1st rounders, but I guess Kaminsky was too good to pass up


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

what were the picks tho?


if celtics didn't include a single one of the nets picks then i don't blame jordan for not wanting them. like it was still probably a good deal, but they'd have been lowballing him without offering one of the good picks at least.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Its way too early to call Russell a bust, but the Lakers blew it by not taking Okafor. They couldve signed Rondo to same one year deal that the Kings offered (he would've picked the Lakers over the Kings) and all of a sudden you have Randle,Kobe, Okafor, Clarkson and Rondo as your starting 5. Still a horrible defensive team but a team that could be competitve and fight for the 8 seed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> what were the picks tho?
> 
> 
> if celtics didn't include a single one of the nets picks then i don't blame jordan for not wanting them. like it was still probably a good deal, but they'd have been lowballing him without offering one of the good picks at least.


One of the Nets picks, #16 & #28 and the Memphis pick that's a few years away.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> there was no reason to take mudiay 2nd overall either. might as well trade down if they wanted mudiay.
> 
> 
> okafor was who they should went for and hoped it worked out with randle/okafor playing defense and if not trade one of them eventually. taking the best prospect available is the answer when everything is a need, but yet we took a guy that offered absolutely little to us(in the short term).
> ...


Must be hard being illiterate.

If a PG was what they were looking for, then there was a reason to pick Mudiay second, because he was a top 3 consensus pick earlier in the year and his value dropped. I believe his value dipped because they didn't know if his game in China would translate to NBA, which is reasonable I guess but you could see the guys raw talent in workout videos and clips of his games. Out of the first 10 picks in the 2015 draft, he is definitely top 3 with Towns and Okafor.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Must be hard being illiterate.
> 
> If a PG was what they were looking for, then there was a reason to pick Mudiay second, because he was a top 3 consensus pick earlier in the year and his value dropped. I believe his value dipped because they didn't know if his game in China would translate to NBA, which is reasonable I guess but you could see the guys raw talent in workout videos and clips of his games. Out of the first 10 picks in the 2015 draft, he is definitely top 3 with Towns and Okafor.



his value dropped because he didn't tear up the china league, he has no jumper, and he's still highly turnover prone.

there's a reason he fell to 7, lets not act like it was just the lakers that passed on him. :kobe


and porzingis has shown a lot more than mudiay so far and bigs are valued higher than guards, so no, he's not in the top 3 from the 2015 draft because porzingis is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I didn't think Kawhi was a star when people were saying it after the 2014 Finals, but he sure as fuck is now.

An absolute monster defensively and now he's starting to become a phenomenal offensive weapon too


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

UDFK, will the Thunder be nice enough to let the Raptors win tonight? 
@LUCK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@DDMac thoughts on russell so far breh?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> his value dropped because he didn't tear up the china league, he has no jumper, and he's still highly turnover prone.
> 
> there's a reason he fell to 7, lets not act like it was just the lakers that passed on him. :kobe
> 
> ...


That's your opinion and it's stupid but w.e


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

yes, it's so dumb to think porzingis has been better than mudiay even though he's way ahead of schedule as a project(which is what he was supposed to be and he's already starting and showing what he'll eventually be capable of) while mudiay is just a dime in dozen of athletic PGs in the league while having no jumper.



JM said:


> UDFK, will the Thunder be nice enough to let the Raptors win tonight?
> @LUCK


am i allowed to flame canadian ITT?




i need some clarification or is calling everything he posts stupid and saying he's illiterate fine?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> @DDMac thoughts on russell so far breh?


So far? Complete garbage. 

Kobe still playing worse though.  

First guessed this. Should've > tore achilles > hit free throws > retired like a boss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DDMac said:


> So far? Complete garbage.
> 
> Kobe still playing worse though.
> 
> First guessed this. Should've > tore achilles > hit free throws > retired like a boss.


he has no lift on his jumper and keeps taking threes with a man in his face. :mj2


he can still draw doubles in the post too so im not sure why he doesn't just play it smart and uses those double teams to find the open man(well i know_ why _, but still :side.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> he has no lift on his jumper and keeps taking threes with a man in his face. :mj2
> 
> 
> he can still draw doubles in the post too so im not sure why he doesn't just play it smart and uses those double teams to find the open man(well i know_ why _, but still :side.


lmao. Absolutely.

No top ten player has ever retired even CLOSE to their prime.

LeBron to break streak?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> yes, it's so dumb to think porzingis has been better than mudiay even though he's way ahead of schedule as a project(which is what he was supposed to be and he's already starting and showing what he'll eventually be capable of) while mudiay is just a dime in dozen of athletic PGs in the league while having no jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao Porzingis has been underwhelming compared to his initial expectations, don't be stupid and just try to argue your illegitimate points.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

technically jordan did twice.


and magic was sort of forced into doing it(although that wasn't his prime, but he was still good).


lebron isn't passing up that money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

How has Porzingis been underwhelming? :bosh

What exactly were the expectations? Fairly sure he was considered the biggest project of the top picks. The fact that he was a day 1 starter and has held his own has been impressive


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Lmfao Porzingis has been underwhelming compared to his initial expectations, don't be stupid and just try to argue your illegitimate points.


what were his initial expectations? you're not even trying to argue, you're just flaming because you have absolutely no points and apparently don't know much about the draft class.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> technically jordan did twice.
> 
> 
> and magic was sort of forced into doing it(although that wasn't his prime, but he was still good).


Yeah, they both ruined it though. Magic was so not Magic in 96 it almost doesn't count.



> lebron isn't passing up that money.


:mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bill Russell is prob the only legend I can think of that was still elite when he retired for good


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah, Russell was close enough. Maybe not his prime, but top five.

And are people really hating on Porzingis? Everybody for sure thought he was gonna be a complete bum his first few years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Russel retired when he felt he was slipping, that's rare among old timers that can't turn down another 40 mil for the next 2 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

no one is turning down 50 million over 2 years. :mj



and russell wasn't getting paid anything close to that. :toomanykobes


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bah Spurs were shit tonight. I hate watching games like this, where they lose game on turn overs. The wizards were just eating them turnovers up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It took 30+ years for Russel to get his statue, and people still think a white guy is the best player in the history of the franchise, yeah okay Boston fans


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

"a white guy"???

Be respectful, son. Bird's top ten.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wilt was averaging 13 and 19 in his last season.

More recently, Clyde Drexler was still doing his thing (to a lesser extent) in '97-98.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

MUCH lesser extent. lol

Wilt was still very good, I don't think he even breathed on what he was in his prime however.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:kobe Bird's top 15, but Russel is top 5, it's not even a discussion who the best Celtic of all-time was


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Russell is top five. But Bird isn't some white guy.

I can't fathom 14 players being better than Bird. I've got 7.

EDIT: 7 maybes. 5 definites.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

lol some white guy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

he's top 7 at worst(at bird) :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> It took 30+ years for Russel to get his statue, and people still think a white guy is the best player in the history of the franchise, yeah okay Boston fans


Well it's not like Bird got a statue in Boston before Russell, or has one at all


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

No Kareem Abdul Porzingas slander is allowed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't know if Splitter on the Hawks is enough to battle Tristan Thompson in a series but he's definitely a fantastic and much needed addition. Liking what I see so far.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

5-0 after beating magic's precious second favorite team. talk that shit now boy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HeatWave said:


> No Kareem Abdul Porzingas slander is allowed


You mean like spelling his name wrong? :melo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

T.J. McConnell, whoever the fuck he is, is officially one of my favorite point guards.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I will say that I was emphatically wrong about Cory Jo/Lou Williams. And I'm not even mad.

His defense has been spectacular


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> You mean like spelling his name wrong? :melo


#ForgiveMeBasedProzingis


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The renaissance of Marcus Thornton. :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> 5-0 after beating magic's precious second favorite team. talk that shit now boy.


i don't have a second favourite team. :drake1



seriously, i love westbrook and enjoy durant's play, but i'm not rooting for thunder nor do i get any joy from their success. 


i do want them to get that ring tho. :drose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HeatWave said:


> #ForgiveMeBased*Prozingis*


:melo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:curry

Clippers getting whopped


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'll spell his name right when the Knicks get a fast break point...Until then, I'll refer to him as the Zin Master


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i don't have a team. i kinda just root against lebron in the playoffs. the 2011 mavs finals was prob the most i've rooted for a team in the nba


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joff said:


> i don't have a team. i kinda just root against lebron in the playoffs. the 2011 mavs finals was prob the most i've rooted for a team in the nba


The Mavs winning that series was literally unbelievable.

Dirk putting his team on his back like few I've ever seen. :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joff said:


> i don't have a team. i kinda just root against lebron in the playoffs. the 2011 mavs finals was prob the most i've rooted for a team in the nba


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I was fucking pissed when they waved off Crowder's shot in the Celtics-Pacers game. I thought he nailed it, at least the Celtics are staying close in these games and not getting blown out. 

Porzingis might end up being the real deal in New York, he just needs to avoid stupid fouls. He had to be in foul trouble most of the night, which makes it that much harder to play his game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry had to sit for basically the entire first quarter and the Clippers failed to capitalize.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

He wouldnt be in foul trouble if the Knicks perimeter defense wasnt non existent


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> The Mavs winning that series was literally unbelievable.
> 
> Dirk putting his team on his back like few I've ever seen. :banderas


i was happy for dirk and kidd mostly. dirk kinda got screwed in 2006 i thought.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Souljah Boy said:


> :curry
> 
> Clippers getting whopped


Jinx.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HeatWave said:


>


To say nothing of the #Spursaliers . :curry3



BruiserKC said:


> I was fucking pissed when they waved off Crowder's shot in the Celtics-Pacers game. I thought he nailed it


You can't throw an inbounds pass straight in. It's like a throw-in in soccer. Gotta touch someone first to be legal.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ughhhhhhhh, Dwight hurts Vuc and they beat us in OT. I think the Rockets are my least favorite team. Dwight can ut

Fournier and Aaron Gordon were fantastic. Dipo was strong too. 

Elfrid killed us in the 4th. He took a couple of shots that obviously should have went to Dipo or Fournier.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wow. Warrior misses 9th straight shot


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

What a win by Warriors, I think they look even stronger this year. Can't say the same about Klay's game this season. 

Happy for another Pacers win also.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:faint: :faint: :faint:

:cheer :cheer :cheer

:woo :woo :woo 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:dance :dance :dance

What an exhausting game to attend. Screaming "SIT DOWN, DOC!" was a true highlight of the evening. He was truly tearing into the bench squad late in the first quarter as the Clippers failed to capitalize on :curry sitting with (pretty questionable) foul trouble. Of course it kind of evened out in a karmic sense with the WARRIORS failing to capitalize with Chris Paul on the bench in the highly disjointed 3rd quarter the Warriors went through, and which saw them in the first serious trouble of the season. What a battle! I was so sad when Austin Rivers fouled out, as his play is quite helpful for the WARRIORS. :curry Rivers is clearly a source of strength for players but many of his rotations are terrible. 

Also the Clippers' jerseys are just as bad live and in full living color as they appear on television I am strangely pleased to report. :chefcurry

CURRY. GREEN. EZELI. The progression of Ezeli, who used to be the 12th man, is just remarkable to witness. 

One area where the Clippers got "wrecked" in the parlance of today or whatever was their switches, especially in the second quarter. That stopped happening so much in the third.

Luke Walton turned up the heat by going small and having DRAYMONEYYYYY play at the five. Just when things were looking positively bleak for a brief moment, Harrison "The Black Falcon and Yes This is Sort of a Cheesy Nickname but Oh Well" BARNES saved the day! That 10-1 BARNES run was what made the CURRY FLURRY to put the game away possible... Or something. :banderas :cheer 

BARBOSA. LIVINGSTON. SPEIGHTS JAM (eh). IGGY, haha. McADOO (ha!). Oh and KLAY finally did a few really good things in the last couple of minutes. :lmao Show up, :klay!

One of my friends bet on the under, and so when I was mildly disappointed in IGGY missing both of those free throws late, he considered those misses "clutch" for him. As it turned out the final score reached 220 and he needed it to be a final total score of 219. :lmao

In any case, it was a great game, great atmosphere. Wish the refs hadn't been quite so whistle-happy (it was pretty bad for both sides)... Regardless, WARRIORS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Raptors with 5 straight, including a comeback victory over the Thunder last night.

I knew the Raptors would be able to coast to a division title. And I'm not going to put them on Cleveland's level yet, but damn, the Raptors are better than I was expecting this year. Granted it's early, but it's a promising start.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fuck. Fuck. Sam Mitchell. Our coaching is absolute dogshit.

Zach Levine sucks at PG. O lets play Levine to start the 4th because you know he's so good at the point. It's only a 12 pt deficit. 

Rubio still riding the bench. 5 minutes left and comes into the game when the lead is 20+ points.

Atrocious. 

Absolutely atrocious.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> I was so sad when Austin Rivers fouled out, as his play is quite helpful for the WARRIORS. :curry


:fact


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Vintage Derrick Rose came to play tonight, wooo! Totally agree with Chuck and Reggie about Durant and Westbrook needing to trust their teammates more. They're superstars but they can't do it alone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DDMac said:


> :fact


you didn't notice them make their comeback and play a lot better with rivers out there instead of paul?



not saying it was because of him, but more because of the lack of mr. dribble.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> you didn't notice them make their comeback and play a lot better with rivers out there instead of paul?
> 
> 
> 
> not saying it was because of him, but more because of the lack of mr. dribble.


How far are you willing to take that line of thinking, sir? Would the Clippers be better with a different point guard (not named Curry or Westbrook)?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i think the team would be a lot better if paul took a step back on controlling the ball on offense. he's still better than most players, but he also can hurt the team doing what he does and even limiting griffin from doing what he's capable of.


i think they're a better team with conley instead of paul. :toomanykobes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well if the Clippers cut Paul's salary in half, what would they do with the rest?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nice to see the Bulls beat a healthy Thunder team.









Good game with a good result. Can't beat that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662476588529917952Just for Magic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

ya but their late game offense is fucking awful.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Fuck. Fuck. Sam Mitchell. Our coaching is absolute dogshit.
> 
> Zach Levine sucks at PG. O lets play Levine to start the 4th because you know he's so good at the point. It's only a 12 pt deficit.
> 
> ...


Nothing much you can do against the Heat's defense. It's the best in the league. This was just a learning curve game for the T'Wolves.

I agree about Lavine though. Pure garbage. He needs to go back to his local rec center and play 21-ball.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i think the team would be a lot better if paul took a step back on controlling the ball on offense. he's still better than most players, but he also can hurt the team doing what he does and even limiting griffin from doing what he's capable of.


That's on Blake. He's entirely too passive when he gets the ball. Thought he got over that in last year's playoffs.



> i think they're a better team with conley instead of paul. :toomanykobes


Paul dribbles too much... but c'mon son.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i really like conley.



cp3 isn't what he was on defense anymore, conley is also a pretty good distributor and can still score. :toomanykobes



and i agree on blake being passive, but im sure paul gets in people's faces about not letting him run the offense.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Just give Jeremy Lamb all of the money! All of his shots are so wet. :yoda


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nice seeing vintage D Rose tonight. :mj2


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Just caught up with Nba this past few days! Couple of thoughts

Chef Curry is cooking! Back 2 back mvps! 
Magic are gonna be fun to watch
And KAT is legit


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors/Clippers was a great game. Nice to see the Clippers lose. Curry! :mark: :mark: :mark:

I just watched the Heat/Timberwolves game which was very sloppy. Both teams didn't shoot well at all, especially the Timberwolves. Considering the commentators said the Heat are supposed to challenge for a play off position this season I wasn't very impressed with them in this game offense wise. Their defense is good though.

Gonna try and live stream NBA for the first time tonight, thinking Raptors vs Magic if I can get a hold of it.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Nothing much you can do against the Heat's defense. It's the best in the league. This was just a learning curve game for the T'Wolves.
> 
> I agree about Lavine though. Pure garbage. He needs to go back to his local rec center and play 21-ball.


I definitely agree with you on the Heat defense aspect.

But you have to let the young players develop. KAT played only 23 minutes.. and the backup played near equivalent minutes. We were only down 12 pts to start the 4th and our starters were all on the bench. It just doesn't make sense. I genuinely believe we are good enough to make the post season but according to Sam Mitchell, we're in a developmental year and should be in that phase for the next 3-4 years. Meh.

The worst part is, KAT's gone on the record and said this team can be in the playoffs. Rubio's said it.

And after yesterday's loss - Mitchell says this is a developmental team and won't be ready for 3-4 years. Like dude come on, that's such a loser mentality. The players believe in themselves, and you as a coach don't think they're ready.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



L-DOPA said:


> Warriors/Clippers was a great game. Nice to see the Clippers lose. Curry! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I just watched the Heat/Timberwolves game which was very sloppy. Both teams didn't shoot well at all, especially the Timberwolves. Considering the commentators said the Heat are supposed to challenge for a play off position this season I wasn't very impressed with them in this game offense wise. Their defense is good though.
> 
> Gonna try and live stream NBA for the first time tonight, thinking Raptors vs Magic if I can get a hold of it.


Try the subreddit for the NBA stream games. It's amazeballs. Great quality >


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

BULLS :mark:

Derrick in the last 3-4mins :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah, Rose was great last night. Now hopefully they don't have a letdown and beat the Wolves on Saturday. That was a big problem with them last year, showing up against good teams but playing down to bad teams.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> And after yesterday's loss - Mitchell says this is a developmental team and won't be ready for 3-4 years. Like dude come on, that's such a loser mentality. The players believe in themselves, and you as a coach don't think they're ready.


Speaking of Mitchell, Prince and Garnett shouldn't even be in the rotation. Those two are walking dead corpses.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Speaking of Mitchell, Prince and Garnett shouldn't even be in the rotation. Those two are walking dead corpses.


I agree with Prince, he should never have been signed and if they're in a 'development' process than there's no reason to give him minutes that could otherwise go to lavine and shabazz.


however kg still brings an intensity on the court and probably motivates the younger guys a bit. like kobe he's also a hero to those fans and they probably love having him out there, even just for a bit, just to watch him, so i think he's fine as long as his minutes are in the low 20's.



sam mitchell is a problem that should not be around for 4-5 years. this team needs to do everything in their power to gets thibs and use him to mold towns/wiggins into the defensive phenoms they're capable of being. rubio is already an elite defender and he could dieng into a taj 2.0.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Definitely agree with you guys here on the points made. 

When your 3 and 4 spot are contributing a total of 2 points combined between the two as STARTERS, it's a problem.

Out of curiosity, what teams are you guys fans off?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Out of curiosity, what teams are you guys fans off?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Out of curiosity, what teams are you guys fans off?


:curry2

There's a large Warriors base here, a couple Lakers fans, TKOK! is a Kings fan I think, a large contingent of Bulls fans, a couple Magic fans, a Nuggets fan or two


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

3 years ago there was only one warrior fan posting in this thread. :ti


(which was stax)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ain't no bandwagon here :draper2

To be fair though, the Bay Area Dubs fans are legit here, Champ not so sure :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

harrison barnes said otherwise. :evil


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Update on the Nets season:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Looking at the Sixers schedule for this month :allen1

Them road games :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> harrison barnes said otherwise. :evil


I was years ahead on Draymond, and telling Dlee to take a hike


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Brooklyn :Jordan:Jordan:Jordan

ty in advance for Simmons tho


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It's only right for Simmons to be a Celtic


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fun WARRIORS game to watch, as they hosted the Denver Nuggets on a Friday night. After this win the WARRIORS move to 6-0 and are now the sole undefeated team standing in the Association! :mark: 

Stephen Curry was his usual electric self, scoring what felt like a light 34 points, with 10 assists. Seeing one Nuggets wing defender after another fly like Superman, right out of camera range, as Curry faked them out of their shoes, was one of the many delights the game had to offer. Draymond Green threatened to post a triple-double, and the WARRIORS as a unit looked remarkably crisp and dominant for the first half, going to the break with a commanding 74-44 thirty-point lead. Festus Ezeli continues to provide inspiring minutes and one begins to wonder how much more cautious the WARRIORS will be with Andrew Bogut's multiple injuries with Ezeli playing at this level. The Dubs were a touch lackadaisical in the second half, and the bench never quite gelled tonight as a unit the way they usually do, but on the whole, this was a perfectly dazzling win. 

The 28 assists on 30 field goals in the first half broke a franchise record. 

Just... Remarkable. Fun to watch. 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry 
@Pakmen @Drago @Legit BOSS @Headliner @Stax Classic


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Gotta say that I've been impressed with the Raptors so far. I know their key signing was Demarre Carroll but man, Cory Joseph has been doing some good things for them thus far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

guys lakers won.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Porzingis is going to be incredible, dude is hitting lay ups from the free throw line.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So is nobody gonna talk about how the East is leading the West in the head to head matchups so far?

And I don't want to hear about how it's early in the season, I'm aware, but at this point last year the West was up 14-3 in the head to head matchups. So far this year the East is leading 12-10 with the top 6 seeds in the East being 8-0.

Sure the lead may not last a full season but surely we aren't gonna sit up here and act like this isn't significant progress right?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ron Jeremy gonna lead the Pistons to 45 wins this year and COTY. Drummond to the ASG as well.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Out of curiosity, what teams are you guys fans off?


I was a Laker because of Kobe, I'm a Warrior because of Curry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> So is nobody gonna talk about how the East is leading the West in the head to head matchups so far?
> 
> *And I don't want to hear about how it's early in the season*, I'm aware, but at this point last year the West was up 14-3 in the head to head matchups. So far this year the East is leading 12-10 with the top 6 seeds in the East being 8-0.
> 
> Sure the lead may not last a full season but surely we aren't gonna sit up here and act like this isn't significant progress right?


5 games in. :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> 5 games in. :no:


Again, at this point last season the West was 14-3 against the East. This year they're down. And if you go back previous years at this point, the West was dominating the H2H matchups.

I'm not trying to argue the East is better than the West. But at the very least this is a sign that the East has made some progress in closing the gap. Regardless of how early in the season this is, the East hasn't held their own against the West in H2H matchups in ages.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i just realized why brooklyn was chanting so loud for kobe the whole game and now i'm sad. :mj2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

TIMBERWOLVES. YES. OT WIN.

Great fucking game by the team. Overcome the poor rotations and coaching. 

Wiggins had his best. He still needs to drive the ball more and stop settling for these random poor midrange shots.

KAT had a tough start but came alive in the 2nd half.

La Pistola doing what he does. Our offense looks incredible with him in. He shut down Rose today. Incredible defense.

Bjelica!!!! Euro league MVP and that's just the tip of what he has to show. His ceiling is high, love this guy.

Good win. Well played Bulls. Jimmy Butler is incredible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

they held them scoreless in OT and rubio/wiggins/towns all dominated defensively.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lmao so who tried to tell me that Bjelica wouldn't make any splash at the NBA level on Minny. Great double-double night for him, great game from Wiggins.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeeeeee, won 3 of the last 4 after the rough start. Didn't get to watch any of the Raptors game, but we handed them their first loss and only caught the 2nd half of the Sixers game tonight and it was pretty sloppy, but a wins a win. Elf carried us in the 4th quarter (had like 10 of his 20pts in the 4th). That Nerlens ejection was BS though. Jason Smith was more deserving of an ejection than him. lol 

Also, Hezonja only 12 minutes, but went 5-11 (1-1 3pt). :mark:

TJ McConnell is a solid PG for the Sixers though. Kinda reminds of me of the twilight years of Steve Nash. He kinds just runs in the paint whenever and is almost always looking to pass.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So about those Hawks...they're pretty good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Bubba Chuck










T.J. is the truth! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Bubba Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH I didn't know anything about this guy. I'm thinking to myself who is this white boy :dahell

Now I'm like this dude got some game :denzel

Another L for the Sixers though :mj2.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Lmao so who tried to tell me that Bjelica wouldn't make any splash at the NBA level on Minny. Great double-double night for him, great game from Wiggins.


great half from wiggins*, at least offensively. he fell apart in the second half. he started out 8/12 and then finished 11/27. he needs to stop settling for jumpers and if a guy like taj is on then he needs to drive hard at the rim to try to draw the foul. it was fun watching him hit those threes early on though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Spurs are so deep!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ugliest win of the season thus far. WARRIORS looked like they need a day off. Missed a million open threes as a team. A bit lucky to be facing a Kings team with no Cousins and no Collison. IGGY gave the team some fantastic minutes, covering for some deficient performances elsewhere on the court tonight. Draymond GREEN with a takeover of rebounding and defense in those critical last five minutes or so. Can't always play well, can't always shoot well but the team stayed sufficiently hungry in this gritty, capital-U _UGLY_ game. :lol

I suppose the old narrative on shooting three was, "Live by the three, die by the three." The Warriors apparently either win by 25 with the three, or 5-10 without it. :side: :lol

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Good win from Wolves.
Terrible %3 Pointers, but hey win is a win from Warriors!

Great night! :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> great half from wiggins*, at least offensively. he fell apart in the second half. he started out 8/12 and then finished 11/27. he needs to stop settling for jumpers and if a guy like taj is on then he needs to drive hard at the rim to try to draw the foul. it was fun watching him hit those threes early on though.


Just because he wasn't dropping buckets in the 2nd half like he was in the first, doesn't mean he wasn't doing his part on the other end of the court. The statement stays, great game from Wiggins.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> La Pistola doing what he does. Our offense looks incredible with him in. He shut down Rose today. Incredible defense.


Who's this guy?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Who's this guy?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rubio I think, it's hard seeing white guys against the snow in Minnesota, they just blend right in and disappear


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Just because he wasn't dropping buckets in the 2nd half like he was in the first, doesn't mean he wasn't doing his part on the other end of the court. The statement stays, great game from Wiggins.


missing free throws in the fourth, not getting buckets when your team is down, and missing potential game winning shots is not doing your part on the offensive side of the court. :kobe


basketball is about performing on both sides, not one, it was a great first half from wiggins and he did well on butler the whole night, but his play in the second half was hardly great. rubio/towns both outplayed him because they didn't just do amazing on defense, but also did well on offense.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


>


I'm from Spain and I didn't know :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hell of a performance by Detroit tonight. Were down by 18 and win by 17. Drummond with 29/27 and Reggie Jackson with 40, including 26 in the 4th quarter.

SVG has those guys out there balling, hope they can keep it up over the course of the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

drummond going to fuck around and run away with "best center in the game" tag.



he might not be what dwight was defensively, but dwight was never this good at scoring.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pistons in prime shape just in time to play the Dubs, we shall see if Reggie can keep up with the heat Curry brings and if Drummond and Draymond won't end in Malice in the Palace 3.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Reggie and Drummond straight up killing it. Detroit/Warriors should be a good game to watch tonight.

Also, the Brow and Pels are 0-6.. L O L


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Heat had a fantastic game against the Raptors. Fantastic defense and really wiped them out in the 4th quarter. Whiteside had a terrific game especially.

Nice to see Rose have a great game against the Thunder. Was pulling for the Thunder but got to admit that I have a soft spot for Derrick.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Close game tonight for Pacers @Cavs, really enjoying their chemistry so far.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Also, the Brow and Pels are 0-6.. L O L


People saying the Pelicans were going to be one of the top western teams just because of Davis...

:heyman6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

nah, most of us just underestimated how much they'd miss tyreke.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Hell of a performance by Detroit tonight. Were down by 18 and win by 17. Drummond with 29/27 and Reggie Jackson with 40, including 26 in the 4th quarter.
> 
> SVG has those guys out there balling, hope they can keep it up over the course of the season.



do you think reggie>knight? personally, i don't, and i could only imagine this team if they had kept knight and middleton. :mj2


the morris pickup was great though and he's thoroughly outplayed his brother this year, which is weird considering markieff was supposed to be the better brother.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> do you think reggie>knight? personally, i don't, and i could only imagine this team if they had kept knight and middleton. :mj2
> 
> 
> the morris pickup was great though and he's thoroughly outplayed his brother this year, which is weird considering markieff was supposed to be the better brother.


Not sure I'd say Knight is better than Reggie but the package of Knight & Middleton certainly puts it over the top.

Morris has been a great surprise for Detroit, there were many that thought Stanley Johnson would quickly take the starting job from him but he's thoroughly outplayed him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Reggie departing OKC is like Bledsoe departing from LAC, they're just much better off in an increased role. The talent was there, they just needed the opportunity with the ball in their hands. I think Reggie is an upgrade over Knight personally.

Btw if LeBron can take games in the Finals with a bunch of scrubs, then Pelicans should be able to win some games with supposedly the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Reggie departing OKC is like Bledsoe departing from LAC, they're just much better off in an increased role. The talent was there, they just needed the opportunity with the ball in their hands. I think Reggie is an upgrade over Knight personally.
> 
> Btw if LeBron can take games in the Finals with a bunch of scrubs, then Pelicans should be able to win some games with supposedly the best player in the NBA.


davis put up 43 points on 23 shots with 10 boards, 3 assists, 3 blocks, 4 steals, and only 1 turnover while going 14/16 from the free throw line and they still lost.


no one player can do it on their own and the fact he's missing his second best player(tyreke) makes quite a bit of a difference, but we all know you don't realize how good tyreke is and how important he is to the team based on your posts from before. :lelbron




edit:


wiggins with another dominating first half, he's 8/10 with 16 boards(4 boards, 2 assists, a block and a steal). Plz continue strong in the second half. :mj2


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Jeez, I should have watched RAW over that suckfest. Awful offense tonight with a lot of missed open shots and turnovers. Also, way too much Channing Frye, despite him one of the few shooting well tonight his rebounding and defense were atrocious leading to him having the worst +/- on the team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Even the Lakers won a game *shrugs*

WIGGINSS beasting


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Even the Lakers won a game *shrugs*


Unpopular opinion - I don't want Kobe to retire , every year he plays he sets the Lakers back two


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm really not a jersey person, but I would legit get a T.J. McConnell jersey. He's a straight pimp.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

My god.

That game.

Guys, there's room on the bandwagon and my lap.

WOLVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Almost threw that game in the 3rd. Damn.

Wiggins.

Rubio.

KAT.

Bjelica.

AND THIS MOTHERFUCKA: http://gfycat.com/ArtisticTidyFerret

But this game though:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

not sure many people will jump on the bandwagon of a team that just blew a 34 point lead, but most of us are already wiggins/towns fans. :toomanykobes


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> not sure many people will jump on the bandwagon of a team that just blew a 34 point lead, but most of us are already wiggins/towns fans. :toomanykobes


THAT'S THE EXCITING PART THOUGH :mark: :mark:

You never know if the bandwagon has loose wheels. It might blow up into a million pieces!!

4-0 on the road >


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> not sure many people will jump on the bandwagon of a team that just blew a 34 point lead, but most of us are already wiggins/towns fans. :toomanykobes


They still won the game though. :toomanykobes

Also, nice to see the Bulls take of business by beating the sorry ass 76ers. Bears and Bulls both won tonight:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm looking forward to seeing this young Minnesota team in action tomorrow night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Good to see :klay looking like he's back in fine form! :cheer

Pistons will make quite a bit of noise in the East. Happy to see the WARRIORS host them on the latter half of a back-to-back on the road. But credit must be given to the WARRIORS' persistent defensive strategy to contain Drummond! :mark: 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ace Boogie said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this young Minnesota team in action tomorrow night.


Are you going to game?!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

What the hell.

Just saw Jeff Teague's sucker punch on Bjelica.

Suspend his ass.

https://streamable.com/ogi1

Glad Bjelica didn't react. Good on him.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Not a punch, much closer to just a bitch move.

Definitely needs a suspension though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










T.J. Maxx so good he needs to be seen all over :trips5


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

he literally does it all..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Heat traded Mario Chalmers & James Ennis to Memphis for Beno Udrih & Jarnell Stokes

Basically swapping backup PG's and 3rd-string forwards. This is a salary cap, or should I say luxury tax move for Miami, have no idea what Memphis' endgame is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I can't help but feel disappointed. I was looking forward to seeing Wiggins and Rubio tonight and neither one of them played. At least the Hornets were able to beat a depleted Minnesota team. Jeremy Lamb looks like he could be one of the top two guards in the East eventually. Whether he reaches that potential in cursed Charlotte is another story.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Absolutely disgusting call at the end there for the Raptors


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Are you going to game?!


I wish! I'm a Hornets fan so I got to actually see Minnesota on tv. I just wish Wiggins and Rubio had played.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> The day after the San Antonio loss, the players had a well-publicized players-only meeting. What hasn’t been reported is that after the players spoke, Sacramento general manager Vlade Divac and assistant GM Mike Bratz talked to the players and Divac asked the team, “We don’t know what to do with George [Karl], do you think we should fire him?”


:done


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kings are a mess, what else is new?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> :done


are you surprised breh?


this guy had no fit on this team. he doesn't care about the development of rookies or anything, literally just getting wins for his own sake. 


he tried trading his star center. he's reduced mclemore to nothing after he had a betters sophomore year. 


not to mention this is the worst run organization in the league. all those wasted draft picks and useless free agent signings. also firing the best coach they've had in years, mike malone, who also happened to get along great with cousins. it's just a bad overall organization.



on a unrelated note, wizards have lost their last three games by 59 points. :deandre they need to fire wittman.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Really looking forward to this Mavs/Clips game tonight. We're long overdue for an old school brawl. Tonight might be the night. 

This ad >>>


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Karl tried suspending Boogie for calling the meeting and Divac rebuffed him :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Sacramento Kings organization is is a nearly perfect blueprint in what not to do, and everyone else should thank them for setting that anti-example.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vuc in his comeback game drains the buzzer beater. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Shabazz putting up his career high in points as well.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kristaps got robbed as well. :wall


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This Kareem documentary on HBO is really good.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

rockets lose to the nets







is this real life?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:lmao Rockets... :side:

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

What a game for that reigning MVP! :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This Clippers/Mavericks game, wow. Always love it when we see vintage Nowitzki. Had a couple of transition 3's. Guy's a HoF for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*DIRK*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Charlotte Hornets are back to .500 after an 0-3 start to the season! The most important thing here is that Steve Clifford finished the game with Lin and Lamb and left Kemba and Al on the bench. Has he finally learned his lesson? I think it is time to start Lamb.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

How is Jeremy Lamb not starting yet? Hairston isn't even a serviceable backup. Play Lamb the full 48 minutes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jamjam22 said:


> How is Jeremy Lamb not starting yet? Hairston isn't even a serviceable backup. Play Lamb the full 48 minutes


I wish I knew. Melo was dropping buckets all over Hairston and Clifford just standed there looking confused. If Melo is going to go off at least have a scorer of your own in the game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i like that thornton is rejuvenating himself in houston. perfect fit with dwight drawing double teams and harden's ability to collapse the defense.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Odds we beat the Warriors tonight?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Odds we beat the Warriors tonight?


About zero?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry's first quarter guaranteed that :curry2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Closer game than I expected.

No Rubio. No defense. 

O well. We suck at home zzz.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



SnapOrTap said:


> Closer game than I expected.
> 
> No Rubio. No defense.
> 
> O well. We suck at home zzz.


Rubio is still out? I was mad at the coach and thought he was just being hard headed the other night.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ace Boogie said:


> Rubio is still out? I was mad at the coach and thought he was just being hard headed the other night.


They're right to rest him.

He's had plenty of injury issues, and he's way too important to their future to risk losing him for an extended period of time again.

Besides, they were fated to take an L tonight anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Pakmen


who had one good season, disappeared in the finals, and isn't a top 5 SG? :kobe3


top 5:

harden/wade/wiggins/beal/butler


KLAY IS DONE. :dance


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> @Pakmen
> 
> 
> who had one good season, disappeared in the finals, and isn't a top 5 SG? :kobe3
> ...


What do you mean.. he hasn't been terrible by any means, he's brought his assist numbers up, he's playing good D. Beal just shoots and grabs some boards.. does he even do anything else lmao.

Hard to expect much from any Warriors when Steph is just lighting it up each and every single game, and Barnes is getting more shots and becoming more critical.

At the end of the day, Warriors 10-0, could give a fuck less, we're repeating, can't say I care enough to even know what your fave team or player is.

Oh yeah, and Curry > Davis, Curry is the best player in the NBA right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> What do you mean.. he hasn't been terrible by any means, he's brought his assist numbers up, he's playing good D. Beal just shoots and grabs some boards.. does he even do anything else lmao.
> 
> Hard to expect much from any Warriors when Steph is just lighting it up each and every single game, and Barnes is getting more shots and becoming more critical.
> 
> ...



"he's getting more assists" he's averaging 2.4 assists. bogut is averaging 2.7 in 18 minutes. Green is averaging 6 assists. Iggy is averaging 3.6 assists. Barnes even averaging more assists than Klay.


BUT DON'T WORRY, he's barely ahead of livingston and barbosa only averaging 2.0 assists in their 15 minutes(which would be a lot higher in 30 minutes).

So ya he's only 5th on the team in assists.

BUT AT LEAST HE'S EFFICIENT....if you consider 15 points on 13 shost efficient. :ti

Maybe he gets good numbers in his amount of minutes tho? Nah, even PER dislikes him as he's only at 14.0, when "average" player is meant to be at 15.0



And Beal does everything but defense better than Klay. This has nothing to do with Curry or the Warriors, this has to do with Klay not being shit. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Pakmen @Stax Classic

For the first time in WARRIORS franchise history... They begin the season 10-0... :banderas 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance

The first six possessions the game were astonishing to witness:

-Steph assist to a Green bucket

-Wolves miss, Steph rebounds

-The Warriors then scored without Steph, this was the only possession of the first six that did not see him impact the box score

-Wolves TO, Steph steal

-Steph 3

-Wolves TO, Steph steal 

-Steph fouled on a 3, hits all 3 FTs

6 points, 2 steals, a board and an assist in the first 90 seconds of the game. :lmao :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3

CURRY is taking more shots than ever before and one can see why. He's the best shooter on this planet! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

That Timberwolves team is stuffed with young talent, though. They're going to be extremely good real fast! 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

1:22am west coast time EDIT:

Also, Draymond GREEN is a complete monster. Yet another near-triple double night. +34 tonight... :banderas :faint: 

Harrison BARNES is all over the place on the floor now, playing with the intensity that many WARRIORS fans were hoping to see for a little while now. He's becoming a defensive menace and he keeps cutting on offense, seemingly always available. 

Festus EZELI keeps improving, game to game. He is letting the ball reach him and he is capitalizing on just about every opportunity. 

Five of the six top NBA players in plus/minus are all WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance #5 , the one man who's not a WARRIOR, in that group, is someone @LUCK knows... Russell Westbrook. :side:


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Can Warriors beat Bulls record this year? :curry2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^ no

Rest that shit


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> "he's getting more assists" he's averaging 2.4 assists. bogut is averaging 2.7 in 18 minutes. Green is averaging 6 assists. Iggy is averaging 3.6 assists. Barnes even averaging more assists than Klay.
> 
> 
> BUT DON'T WORRY, he's barely ahead of livingston and barbosa only averaging 2.0 assists in their 15 minutes(which would be a lot higher in 30 minutes).
> ...


Yeah exactly, he's not shit thx m8.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> ^ no
> 
> Rest that shit


Yeah, we need to wait until at least February to start talking about that shit. Warriors are playing REALLY well though, I'll give them that much. They should win 60+ again this year easily.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Yeah exactly, he's not shit thx m8.


so you agree he's irrelevant and a glorified role player/ youve come a long way breh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Beal is not a better shooter than Klay :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Beal is not a better shooter than Klay :kobe


he has this season. :toomanykobes



i'd love to see klay shoot as well as he does without curry. you're acting like beal hasn't been averaging 40% from three either, but this year he's been more efficient in the other shots he takes as well.


basically one of them(beal) has seemingly improve, i know it's still early, while the other has not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> he has this season. :toomanykobes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, he's shooting a better percentage over a 6 game span. I'm sure it's not the first time

I'll be shocked if by the end of the year Klay is still shooting below 40% from 3 while Beal is shooting 47%.

Yes, let's discredit Klay for playing with Curry like Beal hasn't been playing with an all-star PG his entire career


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

wall is an amazing player, but he is not steph curry nor even close. curry is playing his way into discussion into top PGs of all time, john wall is not. steph curry does a phenomenal job of spacing the floor and the warriors offense frees up their shooters while beal has to work for some of his threes. switch teams and im sure beal could shoot somewhere around 44% from three as well, but lets act like that's HUGE when he shot 41% last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> wall is an amazing player, but he is not steph curry nor even close. curry is playing his way into discussion into top PGs of all time, john wall is not. steph curry does a phenomenal job of spacing the floor and the warriors offense frees up their shooters while beal has to work for some of his threes. switch teams and im sure beal could shoot somewhere around 44% from three as well, but lets act like that's HUGE when he shot 41% last year.


My point was it's not like Beal has been the focal point of the offense for the bulk of his career so I'm not sure why Klay is being slighted for playing with Curry, as if Beal has been the #1 option on his teams. And Wall may not be as great as Curry but he's still an elite talent and you're kidding yourself if you don't think he has an impact on how Beal is defended.

Regardless, your argument consists of Beal having better numbers 6 games into the season and a hypothetical about what the percentages maybe could be if they switched teams. Forgive me for not being blown away


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i think beal has improved and im willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.


i think klay got caught up in the championship and didn't work on his game in the summer and it's showing. 



there's still 72 more games to go so we'll see. :toomanykobes


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:ti 

magic stop shitting on klay. he's improved significantly every season since his rookie year. guy's just having a rough start so far. to judge him based on this ten game sample is foolish. let's not forget that he suffered a concussion during the Finals either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Let's stick a fork in Kobe based on this season's sample though :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> :ti
> 
> magic stop shitting on klay. he's improved significantly every season since his rookie year. guy's just having a rough start so far. to judge him based on this ten game sample is foolish. let's not forget that he suffered a concussion during the Finals either.



he's a 3 and d guy, a great one, but nothing more. that's the absolute truth of it. also lol @ the concussion excuse.



also westbrook is currently averaging 26/11/7.5/2, but yall ain't noting that, are you? :westbrook2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Player A: 17.3 PPG .478% shooting, 3 threes a game on .391% shooting, 3 assists, 4.3 boards, 1.7 steals

Player B: 15.2 PPG .444% shooting, 2.2 threes a game on .386% shooting, 2.4 assists, 4.3 boards, .9 steals.



Player A is Marcus Thorton and Player B is Klay thompson. :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

In related news, Marcus Thornton just got fucking schooled by Randy Foye a few minutes ago. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah, lots of people connected to the game/players say Steph has one of the absolute greatest all time shots and quickest. Many of us would probably concur with that quick, smooth shot but the guy is small and NBA defenses could get physical nowadays without worrying about constant foul trouble, I highly, highly doubt Steph would be dropping 35-40 plus routinely every night. Some nights absolutely but not every damn night.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

klay can operate in the post magic :kobe


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Bulls got revenge on the Hornets. Butler with the dagger.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> klay can operate in the post magic :kobe


:what?


no he can't.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The motherfucking 'G' stands for GETS :jbutler


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hey Magic, how you liking the boy Larry Nance Jr so far? Is there a future for him in this league? Big fan of his at Wyoming. I see he's a part of their rotation now that he's over all the nagging injuries. Didn't get to watch the game the other night in Miami. Saw he had the nice dunk but his best game so far was the next night in Orlando. Has a dangerous skill set that will only be deadlier if he can hit the jumper with consistency and open up those driving lanes.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> :what?
> 
> 
> no he can't.


pls watch the games before you comment. sounding ingorant breh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

that's from 2013. i've watched plenty of warrior games in the last 2 years and he does not consistently have go to the post nor have go to post moves. :kobe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That whole Houston Rockets team must be f̶u̶c̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶K̶̶̶i̶̶̶m̶̶̶ ̶̶̶K̶̶̶a̶̶̶r̶̶̶d̶̶̶a̶̶̶s̶̶̶h̶̶̶i̶̶̶a̶̶̶n̶̶̶ on some good shit. What is happening right now...


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lost to Kris Humphries and Garrett Temple. :shiiit

Humphries will probably go 0-8 from 3 during their next game.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


>


:serious:

That was... underwhelming.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Klay is far from a 3 and D guy. He's been reported to have bad back problems for an entire month now. Also, why are you trying to compare Thornton and Klay? Thornton has had a phenomenal start to the season. Props to that guy, I liked him since he was in Sac. Let's compare Jeremy Lin's Linsanity numbers in NY to Klay's current numbers, that's basically the same point you're trying to get across.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rockets what the hell happend :mj2

It must be the kardashian curse, it's real :mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Klay out tonight and Warriors have their worst first quarter of the season


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Cavs and Bucks game is an early candidate for game of the year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Klay out tonight and Warriors have their worst first quarter of the season


Indeed. There's no question that even at his weakest, the presence of Klay Thompson spreads the floor for the WARRIORS in a way that is truly special since he's such a clear-cut threat in tandem with Steph Curry. 

As for his early season struggles, I won't weigh in one way or the other. Just have to give the season more time in which to play out. Hope he gets over this back issue fairly soon. Two complete off days at home should help.

In any event, it required overtime, but the WARRIORS were able to overcome an early double-digit deficit and take this game from Brooklyn to improve to 11-0! :cheer :curry with 34 points in an off night for him--13-for-31 shooting--but a night which nevertheless saw him both tie and then pass his father on the all-time 3-points made leaderboard! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance His 1,246th career three did it. :banderas 

This was a huge game from Andrew BOGUT! :mark: He kind of saved the day for the Warriors, battling for rebounds (18), with 4 assists and 10 points. 

Dr. LIVINGSTON was magnificent! GREEN was grand as well! And IGGY! And EZELI! And, well, just about everybody who played for the WARRIORS tonight contributed in some way, shape or form! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:curry2 is halfway to Reggie's 2nd place all time 3's 

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/fg3_career.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Indeed. There's no question that even at his weakest, the presence of Klay Thompson spreads the floor for the WARRIORS in a way that is truly special since he's such a clear-cut threat in tandem with Steph Curry.
> 
> As for his early season struggles, I won't weigh in one way or the other. Just have to give the season more time in which to play out. Hope he gets over this back issue fairly soon. Two complete off days at home should help.
> 
> ...


i think you're clearly mistaking the offensive presence of klay for his defensive presence because the "best" point guard(no he's not the best player in the league) couldn't stop jarrett jack whatsoever. 


but im sure yall will still want to tell me he doesn't need to be hid on defense anymore. :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i think you're clearly mistaking the offensive presence of klay for his defensive presence because the "best" point guard(no he's not the best player in the league) couldn't stop jarrett jack whatsoever.
> 
> 
> but im sure yall will still want to tell me he doesn't need to be hid on defense anymore. :ti


Well, this was a pretty odd Warriors game insofar as the team seemed to refuse to want to play defense for at least the first quarter. :lol I grant, though, that Curry didn't do very much to stop Jack, and to give Jack even more credit, he contained Curry all night long. 

Nevertheless, though, it's probably best to not draw too many conclusions from one game, or even eleven, as far as Klay Thompson's play this season is concerned. 

Looking at point guards I'd say Curry's firmly middle-of-the-pack on defense today. A couple of short years ago he was still much more of a defensive liability than he is now. How much of that is Klay helping, a fair question. They definitely complement each other extremely well on both ends for the reasons both you and I enumerate. 

Terrific article here on the importance of Andre Iguodala to the team: http://espn.go.com/blog/golden-state-warriors/post/_/id/859/andre-iguodala-saves-the-warriors 



> He delivered in multiple ways, subtly and dramatically. Interim coach Luke Walton put it well: "He plays his best when you need him to." It certainly feels that way. When the Warriors starters struggle, the introduction of Iguodala into a lineup feels like a tacit plea to "fix it." He's more than just an excellent reserve, a "luxury," as Walton calls him. His job is something between labor and management, as he's constantly directing the bench unit, instructing his guys on how to play.
> 
> Iguodala can also hit a do-or-die shot, as Thunder fans, Hawks fans, and now Nets fans can attest. With the Warriors down three, and nine seconds to go in regulation, Iguodala got the ball beyond the arc, pump-faked and plunked in a salvation trey. According to Walton, Iguodala ran past him and reassured, "I got you, coach." In the overtime period, the Warriors responded as ruthlessly and suddenly.
> 
> Of the shot, Iguodala said, "Obviously we're looking for a guy who's been doing it all for us this year and obviously the defense is keying in on him as well." It was a situation where Draymond Green had the option to pass toward Curry after Iguodala set the screen. "Steph's the first option, and they might help a little bit because I'm setting the screen so, I just got open and created some space and got a good shot up."


Rockets lose to the Mavs with no Dirk. Many Rockets fans want McHale fired. You think this happens, *Magic*?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i doubt he's fired simply because he's running what morey is telling him to run and that's the problem in itself. they refuse to expand their game beyond 3 pointers and shots 3 feet from the basket. having absolutely no mid-range game or even players outside of those areas will eventually catch up to you.


oh and there's the part about his star player being ineffective outside of his free throws.



i don't think mchale is a good coach, but i don't think the entire problem is him or even really close to it. if they do fire him then they will need to let the new coach run what he wants to run and not what they want to run.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fantastic answer, @LUCK! Thanks. 

And, yes, the Rockets' problems do seem at least to a major degree, to have very little to do with coaching, necessarily.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bryce Cotton and Keifer Sykes forming that unstoppable backcourt for the Austin Spurs :mark: :mark:

Hey Magic why did you skip over my Larry Nance question bud? You not a fan?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joel Anthony said:


> Hey Magic, how you liking the boy Larry Nance Jr so far? Is there a future for him in this league? Big fan of his at Wyoming. I see he's a part of their rotation now that he's over all the nagging injuries. Didn't get to watch the game the other night in Miami. Saw he had the nice dunk but his best game so far was the next night in Orlando. Has a dangerous skill set that will only be deadlier if he can hit the jumper with consistency and open up those driving lanes.


he's far away defensively, offensively, and athletically than ryan kelly so i hope he steals all of that useless ******'s minutes and keeps doing well. hopefully he can become into more of a defensive stopper as lakers desperately need one right now considering our only defensive player is roy hibbert.

i fear for the development of all our players under bryon scott though as he has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nance Jr will be a better announcer than his father :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Batum did work on his old team and Big Al finally woke up from his slumber. :woo


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i think you're clearly mistaking the offensive presence of klay for his defensive presence because the "best" point guard*(no he's not the best player in the league)* couldn't stop jarrett jack whatsoever.


1. LBJ
2. Steph
3. Westbrook
4. KD
5. AD

???


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i just find it hard to rank a guy as number 1 when they play piss poor defense. i know most guards play piss poor defense these days, but i can't recall a time when the "best player in the league" didn't play at least good defense.


noto brought up a good point about durant being in the same situation, which i do agree with, but it's just sad we've gone from the best player being two way monsters to guys that don't do much on that end of the floor.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Only other guy I can think of in the last thirty or so years is Magic.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

point guards that consistently defend at a high level throughout an 82 game season aren't exactly common.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> point guards that consistently defend at a high level throughout an 82 game season aren't exactly common.


Paul and Rondo on their prime. And that's about that.

Nash, Williams, Curry, Irving, etc...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Let's pump the brakes on "piss-poor defender."

Steph has improved quite a bit on defense the past few years. He's roughly league average at this point.

Also, you guys left Jason Kidd off your "PGs who played defense" list. Gary Payton too, if you want to go a little further back.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

GP in his prime. :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

There's a reason they called him the glove,










He'd give you your prostate results after the game


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

westbrook might be the first player in a long time to score 40 points in a game, scoring at an absurd 2 points per shot attempt rate, and lose. 



trade jeremy lamb for nothing brehs. :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> There's a reason they called him the glove,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you were a lady folk, Shawn Kemp would check out the other end.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wait so what happened to Joel Embiid............


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

dear god fire mchale


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










T.J. McConnell is the GOAT. Wroten please comeback immediately and replace Stauskas at the 2 spot .



Pakmen said:


> Wait so what happened to Joel Embiid............


He has Andrew Bynum knees.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> T.J. McConnell is the GOAT. Wroten please comeback immediately and replace Stauskas at the 2 spot .
> 
> 
> 
> He has Andrew Bynum knees.


Are we ever going to see this man play tho.. (Embiid)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Are we ever going to see this man play tho.. (Embiid)


That's the plan next year. Just gotta have hope


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> T.J. McConnell is the GOAT. Wroten please comeback immediately and replace Stauskas at the 2 spot .
> 
> 
> 
> He has Andrew Bynum knees.


:zayn3

0-11 though. Shit, Philly may start 0-17 again :mj2




Pakmen said:


> Are we ever going to see this man play tho.. (Embiid)


Eventually.....



































































































:mj2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Broward County Legend,Brandon Knight, has a very particular set of skills fpalm. He's good for these type of games, albeit not as hefty, every now and then. I've been rooting for him to get more consistent. Has always had good numbers but he does have a next level I truly do believe. Been following him since Pine Crest. For as good as we are down here at producing the gridiron talent ...not so much in hoops. They're out there, but definitely don't stack up to their counterparts in football. Insane when you remember he's still only 23.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Jimmy muthafuckin Buckets. :butler


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hawks WTF :aries2 Snap out of it already.

Speaking of Philly, I can only imagine the stats that Westbrook could grind there sa a leader :westbrook2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Legit BOSS @Pakmen @LUCK

Crazy game against the Raptors at home. 

Good game, @JM! :curry

That 4th quarter... :sodone

WARRIORS, though! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rockets have fired Kevin McHale

They're so getting Thibs in the offseason :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wow. Any probable teams for McHale?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nope. He got a 3 year extension during last season so he can just sit at home and get paid if he wants


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Headliner said:


> Wow. Any probable teams for McHale?


no :heyman6


finally they fired mcfail :drose

good luck on your future endeavors mchale ositivity


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> @Legit BOSS @Pakmen @LUCK
> 
> Crazy game against the Raptors at home.
> 
> ...


WARRIORSSSSSSSSSS, I feel like the ref calls were very in our favour that game tho..

*btw can we acknowledge that the Pelicans are 1-10*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Headliner said:


> Wow. Any probable teams for McHale?


Why anyone would want him as a coach, though?



Pakmen said:


> *btw can we acknowledge that the Pelicans are 1-10*


People saying Davis leading the race for the MVP and the Pels to be top tier team this year :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Why anyone would want him as a coach, though?
> 
> 
> 
> People saying Davis leading the race for the MVP and the Pels to be top tier team this year :lol :lol :lol


This is the NBA. Shit coaches get picked up all the time. Or at least demoted to Assistant Coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*BICKERSTAFF*




am i allowed to say lakers not resigning howard actually turned out to be a good thing now? :mj



he has injury problems and was declining when he left. making him our centerpiece was never going to work and just delay this inevitable rebuild project.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Why anyone would want him as a coach, though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pelicans are starting Alonzo Gee & Dante Cunningham with Ish Smith getting the bulk of the minutes at PG

I don't think anyone would've predicted them to make any noise with a lineup like that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> The Pelicans are starting Alonzo Gee & Dante Cunningham with Ish Smith getting the bulk of the minutes at PG
> 
> I don't think anyone would've predicted them to make any noise with a lineup like that


So, what? That's the roster they assembled, those guys are not capable to be effective players of the bench either.

At this point, everyone knows Holiday and Gordon are injury-prone, and Davis and Asik have missed a lot of games too. I even think that with everyone healthy, they'd be a fringe playoff team, nothing more, I just don't see the quality needed to be a contender in the west, Brow or no Brow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

their second best player is out and, whether yall realize it or not, tyreke evans is very important to the team. :toomanykobes



also lol @ mike malone having the nuggets winning games. the kings are so fucking dumb.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> So, what? That's the roster they assembled, those guys are not capable to be effective players of the bench either.
> 
> At this point, everyone knows Holiday and Gordon are injury-prone, and Davis and Asik have missed a lot of games too. I even think that with everyone healthy, they'd be a fringe playoff team, nothing more, I just don't see the quality needed to be a contender in the west, Brow or no Brow.


Of course they aren't. Gee was signed to be a 3rd stringer and he's starting, they signed Ish Smith off the street the night before the season started because they lacked healthy PG's. They have like 6 of their regular rotation guys that either haven't played or have missed most of the games.

I'm not arguing that they would be contenders if they were healthy, I picked them to be the 7th seed before the season started. But it's not like they're this bad with a healthy roster, they've been fucked by injuries more than any other team thus far.

And Asik isn't injury prone. He played every game in his first three seasons and last year he only missed 6 games. Outside of his last year with the Rockets, he's never missed a lot of games in his career


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Rockets have fired Kevin McHale


Daryl Morey must have read what I wrote about how the Rockets have been using Ty Lawson earlier today and made the call. :mj2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> also lol @ mike malone having the nuggets winning games. the kings are so fucking dumb.


Yep, Malone is a great coach, also Karl's philosophy of the game doesn't connect with the way the team has been built.



Notorious said:


> And Asik isn't injury prone. He played every game in his first three seasons and last year he only missed 6 games. Outside of his last year with the Rockets, he's never missed a lot of games in his career


Missing 44 games in three years is...at least, concerning.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The greatest player in basketball history turned 40 today.






Pay your damn respects.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i don't think i saw it in the vid but i remember this one time where he passed the ball to a player behind him bouncing the ball off his elbow :banderas


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

He wasn't the greatest but he was nice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

"Per the NBA's SportVU player tracking data, 18.7 percent of Westbrook's passes become an assist. That's easily tops in the league. Of players with 500 or more passes, the next-closest is Kings guard Rajon Rondo at 12.8. Adjust that to include secondary and free throw assists, and Westbrook jumps to 23.5 percent. Include potential assists -- passes that lead to a shot attempt -- and it goes to almost 57 percent (hat tip to Nylon Calculus on that number).

For reference, LeBron James isn't even at 30 percent. "


:westbrook2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I know the Warriors off to a hot start but I see the Spurs in the second half making their usual run of the year all the way to the finals. With the amount of height and length with talent on the team they can compete and beat GS in a 7 game series.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Charlotte is back to .500 with the winless 76ers coming to town on Friday Night. Lets finally get over the hump!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rockets are undefeated since I wrote about them today. :mj



LUCK said:


> "Per the NBA's SportVU player tracking data, 18.7 percent of Westbrook's passes become an assist. That's easily tops in the league. Of players with 500 or more passes, the next-closest is Kings guard Rajon Rondo at 12.8. Adjust that to include secondary and free throw assists, and Westbrook jumps to 23.5 percent. Include potential assists -- passes that lead to a shot attempt -- and it goes to almost 57 percent (*hat tip to Nylon Calculus* on that number).
> 
> For reference, LeBron James isn't even at 30 percent. "
> 
> ...


:woo :woo :woo


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Jimmy Butler with a really nice game with 32 points in a win over the Suns :butler

Bulls started off great in the 1st quarter but started to lose the plot towards the end of the 2nd quarter and throughout the 2nd half with the constant turnovers and second chance opportunities but started to get their act together with the help of Butler, Gasol, McDermott, and Hinrich. Good win.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



















sklhdfklsdhgkuasgiasehlaehflksadfsa


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

it's pretty dumb to criticize players for trying to get in the way of a dunk :toomanykobes


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> sklhdfklsdhgkuasgiasehlaehflksadfsa



:kobe9

Rudy GOATbert!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pacers with a win over Philly, can't say I'm surprised though. What an agony to be Sixers fan for a third straight year i guess.

""Paul George makes his case as Eastern Conference's second-best player" - Sportingnews.com

Thoughts?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Godamm my boy Jimmy sure earned that money. :butler2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

well his main competition is the likes of lowry, butler, and Melo and I'd say he's better than them all. Drummond/Whiteside will probably overtake him in a year or two though.


I also hope he can actually sustain this level of play because we all know what happened a few years ago when the pacers started out and he even had a better team around him back then.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Souljah Boy said:


> Godamm my boy Jimmy sure earned that money. :butler2


Sorrry, but George>Butler in any case :kobe11


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Sorrry, but George>Butler in any case :kobe11


Lol did I say he was better than George?

Paul George has been sick past 10 games, top 10 player right now


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Souljah Boy said:


> Lol did I say he was better than George?
> 
> Paul George has been sick past 10 games, top 10 player right now


That 2 at the end looked like You think he is number 2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> ""Paul George makes his case as Eastern Conference's second-best player" - Sportingnews.com
> 
> Thoughts?


It's either him or Drummond.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> It's either him or Drummond.


Totally forgot about this monster :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Like I said before, Drummond aint there yet. George is making the most of a pretty shit team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Drummond playing out of his freakin' mind with some of the most beast stats in the league, dbl/dbl every game thus farrrrr


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

im not saying drummond hasn't been amazing, im just saying george is still better at this point. you could make an argument for drummond.


kind of sad about the dropoff in the east from lebron to the second best player though. you got curry, durant, westbrook, griffin, davis, harden(lel), and kawhi(although id take george over him as well). they even got the better future superstars in TOWNS/WIGGINS. :drose


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

since nobody posted the video... DEMAR :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> sklhdfklsdhgkuasgiasehlaehflksadfsa


Lol smh.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

that twitter dude changed his name to majin buu :ti


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

People talk shit when guys get dunked on but at least they tried. Everyone else on the team just watched. Oh and the jazz won that game.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

And that game is why I'm scared the Warriors may get to or break the Bulls win record. They are too good and have an answer for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Clippers/Warriors most entertaining matchup in the association.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Warriors have to be purposely tanking the first quarter these days so Curry can pad his 4th quarter stats.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Clippers still the Clippers I see....what a shame..time to blow it up


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Clippers didn't come out to play. Apparently their bed time is too early.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

But you know, last year title was just pure luck.

What an incredible game, :lol Clippers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Through some fantastic turn of events I was able to make it down to Los Angeles yesterday early afternoon via a ninety-minute flight, spend the day cooped up in the downtown area and actually get offered the chance to "see your Warriors lose to the better team" by a Los Angeles business acquaintance. :lmao A few years back I took him to a WARRIORS game (at which time they were intentionally tanking, which would yield none other than Harrison Barnes... :lmao... now he takes me to a heated, highly-anticipated WARRIORS/Clippers game! :mark... 

Only made it back to my home at 5:00am after getting a ride up I-5 right to where my own car was parked in San Francisco, through the night, after the game. :lol

Well, what can one say? That was one of the craziest games I've ever seen, whether in-person or, just, simply, seen. I was completely "gotten to" by the fact that Curry was in _immediate_ foul trouble--just like in the first game these two teams had against one another up here in the Bay Area a couple of short weeks ago. Starting to wonder if these Clippers-Warriors games are scripted/booked and Curry's early foul trouble is the ultimate "babyface-in-peril/babyface comeback" shtick these two teams have worked out with one another behind the scenes. Can't you just see it? (Blake: "And I'll be an insufferable heel asshole..." Steph: "I'll turn the ball over a bunch of times early, then foul you, make you look strong, which makes our comeback look even better...") [Also, needless to say, I'm kidding. :side:]

As I kept eyeing the score in the Staples Center arena I kept thinking that it was possible. Even when things were at their bleakest I thought the WARRIORS could do it. Yet I wanted to not anticipate such a dramatic comeback as it seemed increasingly difficult to imagine. Of course, the WARRIORS were facing the Clippers, so that helped. :curry2 

The Clippers are admittedly a bit of a flawed team, but I have to give credit to their stars. Chris Paul went from being considered a likely no-go to playing like an MVP, and Griffin was potent. The 25-8 run the WARRIORS enjoyed, though, to close out the game, was just... Incredible. Almost unbelievable and yet I saw it happen. 

Also, it was pretty cool how many WARRIORS fans there were in the building. We travel well. :curry2

:curry :klay BARNES. GREEN. BOGUT. EZELI. 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 
@AryaDark @RetepAdam. @Legit BOSS @Notorious @LUCK @Drago @HollyWood Lou Skunt @Headliner @Stax Classic @Pakmen @PeepShow I would mention *Soup* but he was pleading to receive no mention in the chatbox moments ago! :cheer :chefcurry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I was calling it at half time. This is the Clippers we're talking about.

CP3 mad as hell.:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Oh, wow, I must be truly loopy from this experience... IGGY. How could I not mention IGGY?! :faint: :sodone :mark: :mark: :mark:

If there is a "clutch" gene I believe Andre Iguodala possesses it. His shooting can be quite frustrating to watch but when the WARRIORS really, truly need some points from him he delivers with almost robotic consistency. Not to mention what kind of world class defender he still is. 

:lol @Headliner. That's fantastic! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, wow, I must be truly loopy from this experience... IGGY. How could I not mention IGGY?! :faint: :sodone :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> If there is a "clutch" gene I believe Andre Iguodala possesses it. His shooting can be quite frustrating to watch but when the WARRIORS really, truly need some points from him he delivers with almost robotic consistency. Not to mention what kind of world class defender he still is.
> 
> :lol @Headliner. That's fantastic! :mark:


This may sound crazy to some but I like Iggy in his current role moreso than when he was the man in Philly. Everything he does these days seem more special.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Agreed, @Headliner. 

There's such a wonderful, harmonic symmetry to Iguodala being a "good soldier" and accepting his "demotion" from starter to cornerstone of the bench/sixth man at the beginning of the 2014/'15 season, and his winning the NBA Finals MVP, forcing his way back into the stating lineup against the Cavaliers. Just storybook stuff. I've always cherished the way Iguodala plays, loved watching him in Philadelphia, and it's just a truly great story. He also seems to be one of the best all-around individuals in the sport, and a real character. The local Warriors "sideline reporter," following a late season game this past spring asked him one question to lead off an interview following another win, and Iguodala politely took the microphone from her and conducted an interview of her. One of the best things I have ever seen. :lmao

Iggy is fantastic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> Kevin Pelton
> ‏@kpelton
> 
> The Warriors had a 100 percent effective field-goal percentage in the fourth quarter.


This felt like it was the case.

I need that Andre Iguodala shrug in my life. Should become a WF smiley in my humble and utterly unbiased opinion! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:fuck the warriors are good 

they are going to repeat again :trips7

i wish i could say the rockets could knock them out but im a realist, its not going to happen :romo5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Headliner said:


> I was calling it at half time. This is the Clippers we're talking about.
> 
> CP3 mad as hell.:lol


that team is just mentally fragile...everyone called it and everyone could see it coming, yet they could do nothing about it, because they are the freakin clippers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Clippers are just a team full of fake tough guys who cry like babies and throw tantrums when things don't go their way. Plain and simple.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Where's LUCK when Klay's scoring 25 pts on 50% shooting, 60% from beyond the ARC and 10-12 from the line?


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Finals Preview Tonight

Bulls @ Warriors


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Where's LUCK when Klay's scoring 25 pts on 50% shooting, 60% from beyond the ARC and 10-12 from the line?


he had 15 in the first and proceeded to disappear. he hit one field goal, the clutch one in the 4th(where most of the team had hit clutch shots, like iggy/barnes), after that first quarter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I've said it before last playoffs. The Warriors are down? *yawn* Let me know when they're down big with 2 minutes left, because otherwise that lead is good as gone.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lol at these T'Wolves rotations. Sam Mitchell should be thrown in jail for blatant point shaving.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> he had 15 in the first and proceeded to disappear. he hit one field goal, the clutch one in the 4th(where most of the team had hit clutch shots, like iggy/barnes), after that first quarter.


Sorry but is hitting clutch shots not a bonus factor? At the end of the day, players like Marcus Thornton can go off, but where are they in the 4th when it really matters


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Sorry but is hitting clutch shots not a bonus factor? At the end of the day, players like Marcus Thornton can go off, but where are they in the 4th when it really matters


no not really when everyone besides him was hitting everything as well. they probably win without that three as well as someone else just hits it with the way that game was going. :toomanykobes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*I think the Warriors will break the Bulls record this year. They're so clutch.*


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If they stay healthy, they have a shot. I think Michael and Scottie played 75+ games that year.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Good effort from the Bulls regardless of the outcome. This Warriors team is just too Godlike. Nothing is stopping them. If they want the win record, they'll get it.

Also, Luke Walton deserved A TON of credit. He's done a fantastic job as interim coach. Might not even lose a game until Kerr returns. He'll definitely a head coach in this league next year unless the Warriors want to pay him head coach money to stay as an assistant.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lack of SF play and Mirotic killed the Bulls today. I would try and package Mirotic,Snell,Mcdermott for a starting SF.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fantastic game, Bulls fans. :sodone :faint:

Just one game at a time, fellas. 

Agreed with @PeepShow that Luke Walton's done well as the interim coach. I've even seen him improve his timeout game, as it were, as the season has progressed.

Harrison BARNES with those final threes late in the fourth quarter... :banderas 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667946991423500288
DAT '57-'58 CELTICS LOGO, tho! @AryaDark @Notorious @Legit BOSS @Pakmen @Drago @Headliner 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fantastic game, Bulls fans. :sodone :faint:

Just one game at a time, fellas. 

Agreed with @PeepShow that Luke Walton's done well as the interim coach. I've even seen him improve his timeout game, as it were, as the season has progressed.

Harrison BARNES with those final threes late in the fourth quarter... :banderas 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667946991423500288
DAT '57-'58 CELTICS LOGO, tho! @AryaDark @Notorious @Legit BOSS @Pakmen @Drago @Headliner 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Looking at the Dubs current schedule, 20-0 doesn't look like it's going to be to hard to achieve and a very likely possibility.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



The5150 said:


> Lack of SF play and Mirotic killed the Bulls today. I would try and package Mirotic,Snell,Mcdermott for a starting SF.


If you trade Mirotic, you might as well just trade Butler too and tank for a rebuild.

Not only is he one of the few guys on the team with any sort of upside, but his skill set fits perfectly in Hoiberg's system.

Just get him to cut down on the flopping. He has a chance to be a really good player.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



The5150 said:


> Lack of SF play and Mirotic killed the Bulls today. I would try and package Mirotic,Snell,Mcdermott for a starting SF.



I think it's still too early to give up on Mirotic and McDermott. I think they could be bit parts of our offense. Snellycat has been horrendous though. Really hasn't shown ANY improvement whatsoever. And Jo is a good rebounder, but that's it. He's regressed so far that I almost don't even want to see him on the court anymore.

Also, Dunleavy will be returning within a few weeks I would imagine, so he should be back starting and I would think Snell's time will be done unless another injury occurs.

Who would you go after at SF anyway? Melo? But with the Knicks looking decent, idk if they'd even want to get rid of him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Analyzing the Houston Rockets:

Chris Bosh would have been such a perfect fit, the ideal second star beside James Harden in my estimation. Could play either the 4 or 5 depending on Houston's needs, provided threes and cleans the boards with a solid interior game if it is needed. Beverly-Harden-Ariza-Bosh-Asik--or a similarly-profiled C who protects the rim--with DMo off of the bench, and slide Bosh to the 5, all of that would have been fantastic for Houston. Ideally they could have endeavored to upgrade over Beverly but using Lawson or another PG as a bench playmaker would have worked, or at least theoretically it would have. 

Unfortunately for Houston, it seems as though no superstar player who wants to win wants to play on the same team as Dwight Howard and Harden. So essentially they're both seen such difficult-to-be-around players that players will take a smaller chance at a championship if it means they don't have to play with them. Houston was rejected by Bosh, Gasol and Carmelo in 2014 and Aldridge this past offseason. 

I suspect Howard opts out after this year. Not sure where the Rockets are going with this but it doesn't look great at the moment.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Rockets missing out on Bosh was so killer.

Beverley/Harden/Parsons/Bosh/Howard with Lawson/Thornton/Motiejunas/Jones/Capela coming off the bench is a legitimate contender. Corey Brewer's play has been so bad this year that he doesn't even warrant a mention.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors/Clippers :banderas

20-0 here we come!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

bosh was really close to signing and Lakers/Spurs were just on LA's shortlist.

Melo took money. 


most players just choose money tbh. :toomanykobes


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Seems like the Rockets didn't need Bosh, Melo, or Parsons last year, but this year, they are a mess. Ty Lawson is legitimately one of the worst players in the league right now. Whenever Beverly gets healthy, he should start over Lawson.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> bosh was really close to signing and *Lakers/Spurs were just on LA's shortlist.*
> 
> Melo took money.
> 
> ...


Sure, though the Lakers had two chances to acquit themselves to LMA and reportedly embarrassed themselves both times.

It's gonna be nice for Lakers fans when Jeanie Buss literally murders her brother this summer and hires Luke Walton as new head coach.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's gonna be nice for Lakers fans when Jeanie Buss literally murders her brother this summer and hires Luke Walton as new head coach.


:lmao

The imagery of that statement is priceless.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667946991423500288
> DAT '57-'58 CELTICS LOGO, tho!


It's dropping a deuce on the rest of the league


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



PeepShow said:


> I think it's still too early to give up on Mirotic and McDermott. I think they could be bit parts of our offense. Snellycat has been horrendous though. Really hasn't shown ANY improvement whatsoever. And Jo is a good rebounder, but that's it. He's regressed so far that I almost don't even want to see him on the court anymore.
> 
> Also, Dunleavy will be returning within a few weeks I would imagine, so he should be back starting and I would think Snell's time will be done unless another injury occurs.
> 
> Who would you go after at SF anyway? Melo? But with the Knicks looking decent, idk if they'd even want to get rid of him.


Mirotic is bit of a one trick pony imo. The guy I would love at the Bulls is Batum. He would be perfect. Really like him as a player. Can score and defend. However I think Front Office Will play the season out with the Roster and move Gibson in the summer create more cap space to try for Durant Which imo won't happen. After that fails they will move for guys like Horford and Parsons.

PS I think Durant may end up at Golden State.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'd be shocked if KD and Westbrook ever separated in OKC barring a legit hatred between the two.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

#JusticeForMcHale :hogan


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



The5150 said:


> Mirotic is bit of a one trick pony imo. The guy I would love at the Bulls is Batum. He would be perfect. Really like him as a player. Can score and defend. However I think Front Office Will play the season out with the Roster and move Gibson in the summer create more cap space to try for Durant Which imo won't happen. After that fails they will move for guys like Horford and Parsons.
> 
> PS I think Durant may end up at Golden State.


I'm a big fan of Batum as well. But he's in a contract year and probably the Hornets best player so far, so I doubt they'd move him. But who knows. I wanted Parsons two offseasons ago. Moreso than Gasol. Still like his game. 

If Durant does leave OKC, I doubt it would be to go out west. I best he goes to the East and wants to see if he can top LeBron. I say he goes back home to Washington. KD, Wall, Beal, and if they can get a good big in the draft? Watch out.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Arcade said:


> Seems like the Rockets didn't need Bosh, Melo, or Parsons last year, but this year, they are a mess. Ty Lawson is legitimately one of the worst players in the league right now. Whenever Beverly gets healthy, he should start over Lawson.


Shame about McHale, he did a hell of a lot with that team last year and they overachieved. Of course, a 4-7 start in the West is nothing like in the East, where you can make up that ground. 

Impressed by the Warriors start, but it is still a long season. I would like to see them win 70, but I'll get excited if they are still on a roll come March.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls came close. :mj2

Might be witnessing an all-time great team right now with the Warriors.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



The5150 said:


> *Mirotic is bit of a one trick pony imo.* The guy I would love at the Bulls is Batum. He would be perfect. Really like him as a player. Can score and defend. However I think Front Office Will play the season out with the Roster and move Gibson in the summer create more cap space to try for Durant Which imo won't happen. After that fails they will move for guys like Horford and Parsons.
> 
> PS I think Durant may end up at Golden State.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Drummond's first non-double-double game of the season, sad for my fantasy team but still winning so w.e LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

We'll get that W someday Philly...someday. It just wasn't tonight :kd


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I saw the Knicks/Rockets game. First time not just seeing highlights of him and Porzingis is fucking good. I mean real good. I don't think it's too early to say anything in regards to him. The guy already has the ability to back you in and he's a skinny toothpick. If he puts on 20-30 pounds of muscle he's legit unguardable. And where all these dumbass international scouts who said he'd shy away from the glass and struggle to average 5 rebounds? Guy is an animal on the glass who used and abused Terrence Jones.

Who knows what he looks like 5 years from now but it's strange to say this because it's the damn Knicks and they have been comedy worthy for about 15 years, but there's no doubt this is the kind of skillset you could win big with. A 24/14/7 blocks 7'3" 20 year old in his 14th pro game? Damn.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

PORZINGAWD


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Anybody hear about Mark Cuban playing at IEM San Jose in the League of Legends tournament today in a showcase celebrity match and how he called esports a real sports and has possible plans of investing in it? Smart, smart business man.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

lol at calling that a sport. he'll make bank on it though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joff said:


> lol at calling that a sport. he'll make bank on it though.


Takes more skill than Curling and that shitfest is considered a sport..


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Takes more skill than Curling and that shitfest is considered a sport..


if your main argument is that it's better than curling, you lost


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joff said:


> if your main argument is that it's better than curling, you lost


It's obviously not a sport to the extent that it's draining physical activity that requires you to be in the gym, but it's still a sport in its own regard.

The dictionary definition of a sport is as follows: an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment.

Skill, individual AND team that competes, entertainment. All factors that League of Legends possesses.

You want to argue with me that it doesn't involve skill? Make an account and play against anyone even half decent at the game and you probably wouldn't be able to reproduce what they can do. If people half that good aren't pros, imagine the game knowledge and mechanical skill that the professional players actually possess. 

Individuals are gathered to form a team, kind of how you recruit players out of schools, they recruit them out of the top ranked group on the server, also know as the Master/Challenger tier players. There's multiple international level tournaments and teams that compete. There's scenes all over the world from North Am, Europe, Korea, China, Taiwan, and now newly formed leagues in places such as Brazil (who treat it as a sport as well). It was declared an official sport in France just recently after the World Championships.

Entertainment? It sold out Madison Square Garden. I can expand further but that's all I really need to say. And this was only for the North American final. Actually let me continue, they sold out the Mercedes Benz Arena in Germany for the World Championship Finals. JUST the Finals.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

How about physical exertion?

Not a sport. Have no clue if it's entertaining, but if people love it, there must be something to it. It's just not a sport. Not even by the definition you provided.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> It's obviously not a sport to the extent that it's draining physical activity that requires you to be in the gym, but it's still a sport in its own regard.
> 
> The dictionary definition of a sport is as follows: an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment.
> 
> ...


I've been playing video games my whole life. It obviously requires skill and yes it's entertaining. It's not a sport though. You're over analyzing that shit too much trying to prove something that just requires a little bit of common sense. I've had this conversation so many times that I'm just gonna be short and sweet. People are too sensitive on this and think gamers and gaming is being ripped on when it's not. I myself love to game but it just needs it's own category, idk something like gaming... It's so clearly not a sport. The same way chess and checkers aren't. If you want to game and call it a sport, go ahead. Lots do, but I never will. Gamers could be on a treadmil playing the entire time and it still wouldn't be lol. Nothing wrong with it not being a sport. Still very fun and enjoyable.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DDMac said:


> How about physical exertion?
> 
> Not a sport. Have no clue if it's entertaining, but if people love it, there must be something to it. It's just not a sport. Not even by the definition you provided.


Um, there is physical exertion. How about the countless hours a day they have to spend straining their eyes and wrists to play the game? You do know there are actually injuries that occur within professional gaming right. Also, France disagrees with you because they officially declared it a sport. If it doesn't categorize as a sport even though it falls under the definition of a word, then maybe the dictionary is not really a dictionary.. maybe it's just a book with a bunch of words lmao.



Joff said:


> I've been playing video games my whole life. It obviously requires skill and yes it's entertaining. It's not a sport though. You're over analyzing that shit too much trying to prove something that just requires a little bit of common sense. I've had this conversation so many times that I'm just gonna be short and sweet. People are too sensitive on this and think gamers and gaming is being ripped on when it's not. I myself love to game but it just needs it's own category, idk something like gaming... It's so clearly not a sport. The same way chess and checkers aren't. If you want to game and call it a sport, go ahead. Lots do, but I never will. Gamers could be on a treadmil playing the entire time and it still wouldn't be lol. Nothing wrong with it not being a sport. Still very fun and enjoyable.


How about you argue with the entire country of France that actually declared it as a real sport? Mark Cuban, owner of a professional NBA team called it a sport. I'm not sensitive, you're just not willing to accept that it's a growing industry. Your only arguments are "it's not a sport", if that's your main argument then you lost lul. 

*Please don't call me out again if your response makes you look like a babbling idiot who can't stop repeating "it's not a sport" as his only argument, thanks Joff.*


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Um, there is physical exertion. How about the countless hours a day they have to spend straining their eyes and wrists to play the game?


Then everything remotely competitive becomes a sport, because EVERYTHING requires some physical activity. Straining eyes and wrists? Sitting in a corner with your eyes closed to beat the time the last asshole that sat in the corner set is a sport if somebody found it entertaining... because sitting is a physical activity. 



> You do know there are actually injuries that occur within professional gaming right.


You can fall out of bed and break your neck. Sleeping isn't a sport. Falling out of bed isn't a sport.



> Also, France disagrees with you because they officially declared it a sport.


France is wrong.

It's not physically exerting in the context of a sport.

This has less to do with the particular activity in question and more to do with the laxness (which, thanks to you, I just found out, France is helping to facilitate) with which we (society in general) consider things a sport.

This, Poker (and any other card games), Pool, Golf (I'm on the fence about this one), and Nascar aren't sports.

My general rule of thumb is, anything you can do just as well (if not better) at 45 that you can do at 25 isn't a sport.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Um, there is physical exertion. How about the countless hours a day they have to spend straining their eyes and wrists to play the game? You do know there are actually injuries that occur within professional gaming right. Also, France disagrees with you because they officially declared it a sport. If it doesn't categorize as a sport even though it falls under the definition of a word, then maybe the dictionary is not really a dictionary.. maybe it's just a book with a bunch of words lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuban is doing business... What do you want him to say? If he sees an opportunity for something he's going to go with it. 

It isn't a sport though lol. I made some points, albeit not many. I've had this debate with people before and they are just as passionate. If video games are a sport than so is stuff like chess, board games, dancing. MLG and LoL players obviously take it to an extra gear than people playing CoD at home but I don't see how that changes things tbh. Them playing and me playing at home is the same principal but one is and one isn't a sport? Me playing poker at home isn't considered a sport, and people playing in the WSOP on tv isn't a sport. I would put it in the same tier as poker, and chess. A poker player is not an athlete. To me a professional gamer isn't an athlete. If you have so many people disagree and you can't go into a room full of friends without getting laughed at for saying it's a sport you're reaching. I don't understand why you guys are pushing so hard to be recognized for being something you're not. It's like an insult to say something that is plainly obvious to most.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DDMac said:


> Then everything remotely competitive becomes a sport, because EVERYTHING requires some physical activity. Straining eyes and wrists? Sitting in a corner with your eyes closed to beat the time the last asshole that sat in the corner set is a sport if somebody found it entertaining... because sitting is a physical activity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize a remotely competitive activity can sell out some of the largest arenas in the world, damn. Also, saying now Golf isn't a sport? :aries2

I mean, you can argue *your OPINION* all you want, but *FACTS* trump opinions. :fact


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Joff said:


> Cuban is doing business... What do you want him to say? If he sees an opportunity for something he's going to go with it.
> 
> It isn't a sport though lol. I made some points, albeit not many. I've had this debate with people before and they are just as passionate. If video games are a sport than so is stuff like chess, board games, dancing. MLG and LoL players obviously take it to an extra gear than people playing CoD at home but I don't see how that changes things tbh. Them playing and me playing at home is the same principal but one is and one isn't a sport? Me playing poker at home isn't considered a sport, and people playing in the WSOP on tv isn't a sport. I would put it in the same tier as poker, and chess. A poker player is not an athlete. To me a professional gamer isn't an athlete. If you have so many people disagree and you can't go into a room full of friends without getting laughed at for saying it's a sport you're reaching. I don't understand why you guys are pushing so hard to be recognized for being something you're not. It's like an insult to say something that is plainly obvious to most.


Again you're just preaching your opinion, while I'm stating facts. It's okay be ignorant


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Again you're just preaching your opinion, while I'm stating facts. It's okay be ignorant



Because it's a common sense thing. Sitting in a chair playing a video game isn't a sport. You could state facts about anything to fit your argument. Oh, a MLG'er injured his hand by playing Halo and his teammate is sweating while playing, so that makes it a sport by definition. Well, last year I sweated and twisted my knee playing twister in a game for $20 so twister is a sport too. I used to play poker for money and it's actually physically demanding when you are there playing for 5-6 hours some nights. It requires skills and is very competitive, but that doesn't mean it's a sport. 


The issue with calling gaming a sport is that so many people game, to a less competitive environment and it's called laziness. Just because some people work really hard at it and are very skilled shouldn't establish the activity as a sport, to any degree tbh. There shouldn't be a line. It's either a sport or it isn't. Me playing basketball, in the driveway, at the court or in the NBA... it's a sport. With gaming, you're saying it's not a sport unless you take it to a certain level of competitiveness and skills. I don't agree with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Let's get back to basketball now, folks...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Eh. It's close to the end of the month. Mind as well...

Top rookies so far:

* Karl-Anthony Towns
* Kristaps Porzingis
* Jahlil Okafor
* Emannuel Mudiay
* T.J. McConnell
* Justise Winslow

Guys who have the upside/promise, but need to show more consistency:

* Nemanja Bjelica
* Stanley Johnson
* Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
* Mario Hezonja

Honestly, this has been the best rookie class in awhile. I enjoy watching them all play.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rookie class gonna look even better once Bobby Portis starts getting some playing time. :agree:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

You mean once Looney is healthy to play


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

there's no physical movement(fingers and thumbs don't count), it's not a sport.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Eh. It's close to the end of the month. Mind as well...
> 
> Top rookies so far:
> 
> ...


mudiay: 12.5 PPG, 33% shooting, 4.4 turnovers a game, 6.3 assists and 4 boards per game. 30 minutes a game.

russell: 10 PPG, 40% shooting, 1.5 turnovers a game, 3 assists and 4 boards per game. 25 minutes a game.



ya mudiay has been so good.


baffles me that people shit no russell while praising mudiay while russell has arguably been better since he's doing it with a far smaller role.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

All about assists Magic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> All about assists Magic



well russell is probably better suited for the 2 anyways, so im not worried about assists. im sure they'll come once we have a coach that can actually implement a system tho. fuck byron scott's nothing offense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Russell has plenty of shooters around him like Sweet Lou and Swaggy P, he should have more assists


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Not about assists with a turnover number that high.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> baffles me that people shit no russell while praising mudiay while russell has arguably been better since he's doing it with a far smaller role.


Because Russell got drafted to the most popular team in the league and because he got drafted directly ahead of Okafor and Porzingis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Russell has plenty of shooters around him like Sweet Lou and Swaggy P, he should have more assists


lou isn't a catch and shoot guy and swaggy p has a habit of shooting off the dribble too.


you don't get assists when your guys are dribbling that much.



but this is pointless, russell has looked good tonight and has looked the last few games. he's getting better. :toomanykobes


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> baffles me that people shit no russell while praising mudiay while russell has arguably been better since he's doing it with a far smaller role.


Mudiay's looked better than his numbers would suggest, but I think a lot of it is because Russell had a slow start to the season because Byron is braindead.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors 15-0 

also fk all of you who were questioning my pre-season predictions about the Mavs making playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i dont think that's the one we were all laughing at:



Pakmen said:


> *Season Predictions:*
> 
> *East:*
> 1) Chicago Bulls
> ...





LUCK said:


> There's no way in hell Minny is getting anywhere near that 8th seed or even a winning record, especially with Sam Mitchell as the coach.





Notorious said:


> Dieng isn't a difference maker, KG/Prince/Miller are all washed up, LaVine did not have a great season at all, Towns & Wiggins are not stars. They have the potential to one day be stars but they are far from that now.
> 
> Mind you, their own coach even said he's gonna prioritize player development over winning this year which is code for "Expect the team to suck again".
> 
> They have a promising core for sure, but they're still a year or two away from being in the playoffs, especially out in the West.





Pakmen said:


> If you think Phoenix and Utah have a much greater case than Minnesota for the regular season, then you're hilarious.



:kobe3


but there was noto: 



Notorious said:


> Utah, Phoenix
> 
> I just noticed you picked Dallas as a 7th seed :drake1



but he doesn't exactly know all that much anyways :lelbron2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i dont think that's the one we were all laughing at:


Yeah, I think I had Dallas in the 9 or 10 spot.

We were giving you shit about Minnesota. They've been about as good as anyone could have possibly expected and still appear to be on track to finish below .500.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

15-0.

Rest in Peace, Nuggets. :curry2 :curry3


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Should we just start a bet who will be the first team to defeat Dubs? :ken


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lakers. :kobe8


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, I think I had Dallas in the 9 or 10 spot.
> 
> We were giving you shit about Minnesota. They've been about as good as anyone could have possibly expected and still appear to be on track to finish below .500.


They're 1 game behind 8th and 1.5 behind 6/7th, not even that bad. They had a decent start to the season, falling behind because Rubio missed a few games. They're tremendously better with Rubio playing. I guess I overestimated them but Wiggins and Towns look phenomenal. I don't like how they're using KG/Prince, if it was just KG then fine, but I feel like this is the major thing holding them back. Also, LaVine has been great.

Also, I think the Warriors can go 25-0 and lose to Phoenix on Dec. 16th, just my prediction.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bones said:


> Lakers. :kobe8


:drake1

Though it might be true, some teams tend to end their streaks agains weak teams :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*



Pakmen said:


> Warriors 15-0
> 
> also fk all of you who were questioning my pre-season predictions about the Mavs making playoffs.






LUCK said:


> i dont think that's the one we were all laughing at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mavs have looked good :toomanykobes

After how awful Dirk looked in the playoffs I thought he was getting ready to be washed status but he's having a strong start, at the time I thought Wes would be out until mid to late December, Zaza is playing the best ball of his career at 31, and Dwight Powell came out of nowhere.

And I never said Dallas didn't have a shot at the playoffs, I just didn't think they would get as high as 7. Obv. with the Pelicans, Clippers, Grizzlies & Rockets having bad starts, it's helped them out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Should we just start a bet who will be the first team to defeat Dubs? :ken


The Cavs on Christmas Day :lebron8


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> They're 1 game behind 8th and 1.5 behind 6/7th, not even that bad. They had a decent start to the season, falling behind because Rubio missed a few games. They're tremendously better with Rubio playing. I guess I overestimated them but Wiggins and Towns look phenomenal. I don't like how they're using KG/Prince, if it was just KG then fine, but I feel like this is the major thing holding them back. Also, LaVine has been great.
> 
> Also, I think the Warriors can go 25-0 and lose to Phoenix on Dec. 16th, just my prediction.


7-game road trip is gonna be tough. I'll be pleasantly surprised if they make it that far.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Has anyone noticed how eastern conference looks stronger this year judging by w/l ratio in particular?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










:curry2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

PAUL FUCKING GEORGE. That is all.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> PAUL FUCKING GEORGE. That is all.


Sounds like a gay Beatles parody porno


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Absolutely immense this season. PG13


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dubs bout go 16-0 babyyyyyyyy, 16-0 THE DREAM


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pacers, George :mark::mark::mark: 

What a slap in the face for all the sceptics.

Warriors :done

Kobe 1/14 this is just sad :kobe7


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Headliner @Drago @Pakmen @StraightEdgeJesus @Joff @Notorious @Stax Classic @Cleavage @Joel

WARRRIORS

What a magnificent, historic game to attend tonight... :sodone 
@LUCK will be pleased to know that I applauded :kobe3 as he approached the Oracle Arena locker room after the game. He had a horrible shooting night but as broken down as he clearly is, I give him all of the respect in the world for his competitiveness. :dance :dance

Otherwise, fantastic game for the WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance Got to see ex-WARRIOR shooting guard Jason RICHARDSON honored before the game, got my DRAYMONEYYY GREEN bobblehead, and I got to witness NBA history... 16-0... :sodone 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :chefcurry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*Kobe was 1 for 14 :lose*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Still on the path to 82-0 :curry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:butler Money again tonight.


Congrats to the warriors. :clap


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

kobe needs to stop being delusional and become a playmaker.



we just need that top 3 pick so badly. :mj2


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kobe out there playing like he's brain dead. Wish he would just play smart and create for others. He still moves around pretty well, just poor shot selection.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wow, I'm at work at Paul George and CJ Miles combine for 72 on 15/17 from 3? :mark: but booo for work.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










:banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The path to 100-0 :draper2


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

http://www.thescore.com/nba/news/892361

lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Has anyone noticed how eastern conference looks stronger this year judging by w/l ratio in particular?


East is filled with young raw talent imo, where it seems West is filled with older stars and guys in their prime. So the East will have their moments, but will finally overtake the west in about 3-5 years I say


Schedule makers really held off on Golden State facing Spurs or Thunder until next year...funny


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

if the warriors win those two games over the cavs with a healthy kyrie I wouldn't rule out 72+ wins


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Oladipo has been benched in favor of Channing Frye. I was hoping it'd be Gordon that would get the nod, but it's a fine move nonetheless. In the time that Payton/Fournier/Tobias/Frye/Vuc have played together, they've been infinitely better than Payton/Oladipo/Fournier/Tobias/Vuc, though it is admittedly a small sample size (33 minutes, iirc).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets ended the game on a 25-2 run to beat the Wizards. We have now won seven games in a row at home and Kemba has been mad efficient lately!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

houston rockets have peaked and regressed badly. donatas isn't going to single handedly turn this team around.



i think re-siging dwight this summer would be a mistake. he is not the guy for them and he's nowhere close to being the guy he once was, even if he's their only consistent defender. glad that ****** has fallen so far.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Philly with dat Lions-like 0-16 record. Shame they don't play Golden State until late January.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> houston rockets have peaked and regressed badly. donatas isn't going to single handedly turn this team around.
> 
> 
> 
> i think re-siging dwight this summer would be a mistake. he is not the guy for them and he's nowhere close to being the guy he once was, even if he's their only consistent defender. glad that ****** has fallen so far.


Wow someone's salty


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Wow someone's salty


am i meant to pretend like he's someone great still? people paying attention to basketball know he's massively regressed due to the injuries. he was always all athleticism and he's been robbed of some of that and as a result has gotten worse. it's no one's fault but his own that he never developed real post skills.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I feel bad for Dwight. Never fully recovered from those back and knee injuries, and considering he's 30 and game mostly is built on his athleticism, it appears his time is winding down..Shame, because I think if Dwight had to do it over again, he would've put his health first over trying to prove to outsiders he's indestructible and that probably cost him years off of his prime

The McHale firing imo kinda told me Dwight isn't coming back either considering how highly Dwight thought of him. No clue what Morey is thinking, but clearly seems he is pulling a Larry Bird and destroying a championship contender with bad gambles and panic moves


----------



## Classic Dude (Nov 25, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ace Boogie said:


> The Hornets ended the game on a 25-2 run to beat the Wizards. We have now won seven games in a row at home and Kemba has been mad efficient lately!


You mean Lebron?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

http://www.nba.com/games/20151125/PHIBOS/gameinfo.html

Holy crap I was laughing my ass of from this recap, these comments

:Jordan


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

76er's 0-82


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Who losses/wins first, Dubs or Sixers? The story for the millennium :banderas


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Who losses/wins first, Dubs or Sixers? The story for the millennium :banderas


Warriors lose before, my bet, just because that title they won last year was just pure luck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HeatWave said:


> The McHale firing imo kinda told me Dwight isn't coming back either considering how highly Dwight thought of him. No clue what Morey is thinking, but clearly seems he is pulling a Larry Bird and destroying a championship contender with *bad gambles and panic moves*


Rockets need to get rid of Lawson. What an epic fail he has been.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Thanks to how absurdly great the Warriors have been, Russell Westbrook is having the quieter 28/10.5/7.5 (shooting 47.5% from the floor with a PER at 33.36) season you'll ever see. :westbrook3

I still can't believe there are still people who believe that Russ and KD are actually better off without each other. :What?:Shrug

I think if Ibaka can find his mojo back, the Thunder actually has a chance of beating the all-mighty Warriors.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nope, the Thunder would need Adams or Kanter to become unstoppable as well. Can't beat GSW without 2 in.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Warriors lose before, my bet, just because that title they won last year was just pure luck.


I mean thats what all the salty ass people like you, Blake Griffin, Doc Rivers and the entire Clippers organization think but yeah


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

loving what BISMACK is doing for us so far... dude is effective on the pick and roll and gives us the toughness we needed on the defensive end :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> I mean thats what all the salty ass people like you, Blake Griffin, Doc Rivers and the entire Clippers organization think but yeah


Yeah, those goddamn Warriors!!!

:curry2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

kevin durant is currently shooting 53% from the field, 47.5% from three while averaging 28 PPG. :wee-bey



I think if Thunder can lock up the #2 seed that'll he will win the MVP as his scoring numbers look better than Curry's right now. unless warriors break the record as he'll obviously win it then.


actually, aside from curry, this might be a three man race for mvp with two of the guys coming from the same team. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> kevin durant is currently shooting 53% from the field, 47.5% from three while averaging 28 PPG. :wee-bey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still hella early to be talking about MVP but George has a better case than either Durant or Westbrook. Sure they have better stats but George has had an amazing start and is carrying a Pacers team that many people had many missing the playoffs to being a top 3 seed in what's been the superior conference so far.

And his stats are pretty great too considering he's averaging 26/8/5 with a TS% of nearly 60

And also I think the fact that that Durant & Westbrook are essentially equals now will hurt their individual chances for MVP rather than help. Only way I see one of them getting serious MVP consideration will be if the other gets hurt, like was the case for Durant in 2013-14 and Westbrook last season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

76ers getting their first win tonight :banderas


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> It's still hella early to be talking about MVP but George has a better case than either Durant or Westbrook. Sure they have better stats but George has had an amazing start and is carrying a Pacers team that many people had many missing the playoffs to being a top 3 seed in what's been the superior conference so far.
> 
> And his stats are pretty great too considering he's averaging 26/8/5 with a TS% of nearly 60
> 
> And also I think the fact that that Durant & Westbrook are essentially equals now will hurt their individual chances for MVP rather than help. Only way I see one of them getting serious MVP consideration will be if the other gets hurt, like was the case for Durant in 2013-14 and Westbrook last season


George has been great but with a weak team surrounding him, you kind of expect a star player like him to step it up and average good stats. Now, this is just my opinion, but I believe it's amazing that Durant and Westbrook can average higher stats than George WHILE playing with each other on the same team. While George has nobody taking away the spotlight from him on his team...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> George has been great but with a weak team surrounding him, you kind of expect a star player like him to step it up and average good stats. Now, this is just my opinion, but I believe it's amazing that Durant and Westbrook can average higher stats than George WHILE playing with each other on the same team. While George has nobody taking away the spotlight from him on his team...


It's not really that surprising considering they're both top 5 players and high usage players at that, and they don't exactly have a strong supporting cast outside of them as well.

And again I'm not arguing that George is a better player or putting up better numbers than them, but I think when you factor in the circumstances he would have a better case for MVP. It's moot though because there's a lot of basketball left to be played and if the season ended today Curry would probably win unanimously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> It's still hella early to be talking about MVP but George has a better case than either Durant or Westbrook. Sure they have better stats but George has had an amazing start and is carrying a Pacers team that many people had many missing the playoffs to being a top 3 seed in what's been the superior conference so far.
> 
> And his stats are pretty great too considering he's averaging 26/8/5 with a TS% of nearly 60
> 
> And also I think the fact that that Durant & Westbrook are essentially equals now will hurt their individual chances for MVP rather than help. Only way I see one of them getting serious MVP consideration will be if the other gets hurt, like was the case for Durant in 2013-14 and Westbrook last season


i refuse to acknowledge george until at least 75% of the season is done because that heartbreak of what happened in 2013-2014 is still fresh. :mj2


that was one of the bigger regular season collapses of a team i've seen in awhile.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*








:heyman6









@DesolationRow *Never let them tell how you good you'll be roud*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Magnificent, @Legit BOSS... Magnificent... :cry :chefcurry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:haha at that first pic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bucks are p. awful.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Notorious @LUCK @HollyWood Lou Skunt @Pakmen @Drago @Headliner

Another game, another NBA record broken. :banderas

WARRIORS just hit 15 three-pointers in the first half against the Phoenix Suns... 



> CBS Los Angeles Verified account  ‏@CBSLA · 5m5 minutes ago
> The Golden State Warriors have set a new #NBA record for the most 3-pointers made in a single half (15) Steph Curry has 7 of them.


http://vine.co/v/ia1V0qhep73

:chefcurry :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Golden State 82-0

Philadelphia 0-82

Not willing to rule out either as a possibility just yet.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Back to back years starting 0-17. Trust the process. Believe in Hinkie :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Sixers been in almost every game. Brown can't quite figure out that 4th qtr lineup though. Wroten needs to comeback posthaste.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*The Warriors need to get their starters off the floor when they have a 20 point lead. I hope Barnes isn't injured. They need to keep it tight so the Suns don't come back.*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

"Wolves are without Rubio tonight (wanted to play but medical staff said no). Wolves have lost 16 straight without him and are 27-87 (.237 win%) without him in his 5 year nba career."

Le sigh 

I just want to cry. Someone hold me.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

COVINGTON with 28 points, 7 boards, 5 dimes and 8 steals tonight. pretty impressive stuff from a guy that went undrafted.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Barnes... 

EDIT: WARRIORS, though! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :chefcurry

DRAYMONEYYY with dat triple double! CURRY with more points than minutes yet again! 5th 40-plus point game of the season thus far! 

BREAKING THE FRANCHISE RECORD FOR MOST MADE THREE-POINTERS IN A GAME WITH 22!!!!!! 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriorswinslol









@SnapOrTap: Hey mate, it wasn't that bad! :banderas


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Drago said:


> Warriorswinslol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The curse has finally ended 

:heyman5:rusev


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So apparently Jahlil Okafor had another incident in October where he was outside a nightclub after 2 am and got a gun pointed at him then he tried to punch in some guys car window. Its funny how the media tries to vilify Boogie Cousins when hes never been in a situation like this, yet all I hear is how Okafor is a "high character guy".

Once the Twolves unleash that Rubio/Lavine/Wiggins/Garnett/Towns lineup theyre going to be so fucking beast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Catsaregreat said:


> So apparently Jahlil Okafor had another incident in October where he was outside a nightclub after 2 am and got a gun pointed at him then he tried to punch in some guys car window. Its funny how the media tries to vilify Boogie Cousins when hes never been in a situation like this, yet all I hear is how Okafor is a "high character guy".
> 
> Once the Twolves unleash that Rubio/Lavine/Wiggins/Garnett/Towns lineup theyre going to be so fucking beast.


lavine is a sixth man, they need wiggins at the 2 and need to get a 3/d guy to play small forward. rubio is fine for now, but they also need a better point guard in the future, one that can actually score.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> lavine is a sixth man, they need wiggins at the 2 and need to get a 3/d guy to play small forward. rubio is fine for now, but they also need a better point guard in the future, one that can actually score.


Idk, LaVine has been of the best players on this team thus far, take that however you want but he's been playing extraordinarily well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Idk, LaVine has been of the best players on this team thus far, take that however you want but he's been playing extraordinarily well.


he's good at scoring, but not passing and wiggins plays best at SG so i think lavine should be 6th man.


also mitchell is being an idiot with towns minutes right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> he's good at scoring, but not passing and wiggins plays best at SG so i think lavine should be 6th man.
> 
> 
> also mitchell is being an idiot with towns minutes right now.


The fact that he's good at scoring is what makes him perfect beside Rubio.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> The Philadelphia 76ers have become the first team in American professional sports history to lose 27 games in a row.


:done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> The fact that he's good at scoring is what makes him perfect beside Rubio.


i think youre missing the point about wiggins being a much better 2 guard than small forward. :mj

again, what is wrong with bringing him off the bench?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Barnes...
> 
> EDIT: WARRIORS, though! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :chefcurry
> 
> ...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i think youre missing the point about wiggins being a much better 2 guard than small forward. :mj
> 
> again, what is wrong with bringing him off the bench?


Er, I think Wiggins is perfectly fine at either position.

Also, bringing him off the bench puts more attention on him if he's going to be playing with a weaker group of guys. I feel like KMart can fill that 6th man role a lot better.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Legit BOSS said:


>


The funny thing is that all of that is true, but what the scouting report didn't tell is that he was going to be the best shooter of all time and that the kid has magic inside him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> i think youre missing the point about wiggins being a much better 2 guard than small forward. :mj
> 
> again, what is wrong with bringing him off the bench?


I'm expecting them to go after Batum or Barnes this offseason. Batum could be a real possibility because I remember when his rookie deal expired he signed an offer sheet with them and didn't want Portland to match but they did anyway. Maybe the interest is still there.

But I agree, LaVine is best off as a 6th man.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

maybe the Wolves can recruit from MLG. I hear there are some fantastic 2k athletes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Sugar K just because he felt like it; a little pep to his step last night :kawhi 






In only a little past 30 minutes :lol. Not a top 5 player my ass :ken


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Sugar K just because he felt like it; a little pep to his step last night :kawhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lebron/curry/durant/westbrook/davis, who does he replace?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



LUCK said:


> lebron/curry/durant/westbrook/davis, who does he replace?


I'd put Cousins, George, Griffin, Paul, Harden above him too


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> I'd put Cousins, George, Griffin, Paul, Harden above him too


eh, i only take george over him and maybe cousins. leonard's defense is incredible and with his offensive game improving he's finally deserving of being a top 10 player.


cp3 has regressed quite a bit this season. he's looked good against the warriors, but aside from that it's been pretty bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

ut At Griffin being a top 10 player, points and rebounds and nothing fucking else


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

No order: LeBron, Durant, Davis, Curry, Westbrook, Harden, George, Leonard, Boogie, Griffin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'd probably put Draymond above Blake, definitely put CP3. There is nothing special about Blake at all. If you switch Blake and Draymond, the Clippers improve more than the Warriors do.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Anthony Davis, LeBron James, Stephen Curry, Kevin Durant, & Kawhi Leonard. It's subjective at the end of the day though.

Btw, I've seen endless amounts of George vs Leonard arguments lately ( especially on them Youtube comments ). For me, it's Leonard all the way. Not even close. But no fault if others choose George.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Leonard is miles above George right now, when you get hurt, you fall off your peg and have to claw back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Leonard is miles above George right now, when you get hurt, you fall off your peg and have to claw back.


You do realize George is putting up the best numbers of his career right now right? :dahell

He's more than "clawed back"

If you think Leonard is better than George then cool, but to suggest that any of them is miles ahead of the other is retarded


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

He hasn't played enough games to get back to where he was yet


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Anthony Davis, LeBron James, Stephen Curry, Kevin Durant, & Kawhi Leonard. It's subjective at the end of the day though.
> 
> Btw, I've seen endless amounts of George vs Leonard arguments lately ( especially on them Youtube comments ). For me, it's Leonard all the way. Not even close. But no fault if others choose George.


 want to make an argument for leonard over westbrook?


27.2/10/7/2.5 pretty much shits on every statline in the league and he has a 51% assist percentage(an estimated amount of field goals assisted by him while he's on the floor), which is almost 20% higher than the person in second(nvm, paul has closed the gap and is up to 44%).

there's not a better playmaker in the league than westbrook and it isn't even remotely close at the moment.



Notorious said:


> No order: LeBron, Durant, Davis, Curry, Westbrook, Harden, George, Leonard, Boogie, Griffin


this seems fair.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Westbrook is too erratic with the ball for my liking. That's just me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i feel like that's just an old stereotype that continues to be said because he still gets a lot of turnovers. i'll admit 5 is a lot, but at the same time it's not really considering how much he handles the ball and creates for others.


westbrook turnover percentage is 18%, cp3's is 13%, and curry's is 14%. cp3 doesn't score as much as westbrook while curry doesn't have to create as much as westbrook due to the system he's in and the amount of playmakers on his team.


i think a really good comparison is magic Johnson, due to the amount of playmaking he had to do and how good he was at it, who had a turnover percentage of 19.4% in his career. i don't think anyone would say he was too erratic with the ball. :toomanykobes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Probably put Drummond over Blake :hmm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Probably put Drummond over Blake :hmm


Whiteside IMO.

Imagine a frontcourt with DeAndre and Whiteside :trips5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Whiteside IMO.
> 
> Imagine a frontcourt with DeAndre and Whiteside :trips5


zero spacing and nonstop fouls since neither can shoot. they wouldn't work as a front court whatsoever and neither could stop stretch forwards. they're both centers too. deandre can't do fuck all offensively either.



green+drummond/whiteside would be something else tho. kevin love+whiteside would be amazing simply due to love being able to hit threes.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> ut At Griffin being a top 10 player, points and rebounds and nothing fucking else


I mean, there was a good reason Blake was so high up in the MVP race last season, you can't deny how good he's got from being just a highlight reel dunker to a better overall basketball player. I'll wait for Leonard to play like this for the whole half of the season first to really be sold on him being a top 10 player in the league.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Anthony Davis, LeBron James, Stephen Curry, Kevin Durant, & Kawhi Leonard. It's subjective at the end of the day though.
> 
> Btw, I've seen endless amounts of George vs Leonard arguments lately ( especially on them Youtube comments ). For me, it's Leonard all the way. Not even close. But no fault if others choose George.





Ickey Shuffle said:


> Whiteside IMO.
> 
> Imagine a frontcourt with DeAndre and Whiteside :trips5


lmao wtf Whiteside over Drummond? You're high af.

Also there is literally no reason to have Kawhi over Harden and Westbrook


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Also there is literally no reason to have Kawhi over Harden and Westbrook


Comeback with this when either of them wins Finals MVP while their assinment is LeBron :ken


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Do you think the Heat could get Ryan Anderson @LUCK? 3 man front court mix and match of Bosh, Whiteside, and Anderson, seems pretty good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> lmao wtf Whiteside over Drummond? You're high af.
> 
> Also there is literally no reason to have Kawhi over Harden and Westbrook



whiteside and drummond are pretty similar players tbh. drummond is a better rebounder while whiteside is the better blocker and both can score roughly the same amount of points when given the chance(whiteside just has a lot more competition for touches with wade/bosh while drummond is the focus on detroit's offense).



Stax Classic said:


> Do you think the Heat could get Ryan Anderson @LUCK? 3 man front court mix and match of Bosh, Whiteside, and Anderson, seems pretty good


i wouldn't want ryan anderson nor bosh at the 3, but he'd be a good fit alongside whiteside. i like bosh alongside him too since bosh can defend the pick and roll really well. wade is the problem when it comes to fit with that offense as he's not what he once was, he needs to drive to the rim to score, and doesn't provide spacing with a 3 point shot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I meant Bosh, Anderson, and Whiteside would each get about 30 minutes at the 4-5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Comeback with this when either of them wins Finals MVP while their assinment is LeBron :ken



So Andre Iguodala > Westbrook too huh? :lelbron


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> So Andre Iguodala > Westbrook too huh? :lelbron[/color]


Touche.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

CORY JOE 4 MVP :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

streak? not on rondo's watch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Raptors might fuck around and have back to back 6th man winners.

Even though they shouldn't have gotten one last year but that is a discussion for another day...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

regardless we can now safely assert that CORY JOE > lou will.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

After all these years, @IMPULSE's irrational hatred of Wall has finally been rationalized :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> regardless we can now safely assert that CORY JOE > lou will.


only raptor fans were hyping up lou in the first place aka you. :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*

I did say that I didn't think Joseph would have a better year than Lou did but I'm pretty glad to be wrong about that

Lou still didn't deserve that award but it's ok cause Isaiah will be an all-star this season :drose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Pakmen @Cleavage @Joff @Headliner @Drago @Stax Classic @StraightEdgeJesus

For the first time since WILT CHAMBERLAIN in 1964, a WARRIOR with back-to-back triple doubles! DRAYMONEYYY GREEEEEN!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Four games in a row with 30+ assists! Four games in a row with :chefcurry sitting out the entire fourth quarter! 

Brandon RUSH providing the jet fuel scoring in the third quarter to truly separate the WARRIORS from the Kings tonight, taking Harrison Barnes's place among the starting five! :woo :woo

EZELI! :mark:

SPEIGHTS JAM! :mark:



> GSWStats ‏@gswstats · 15 minutes ago
> Dating back to last season, Warriors have won 22-straight regular season games, tied for the third-longest winning streak in NBA history.





> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo · 16 minutes ago
> Draymond Green is first Warriors player with back-to-back triple-doubles since Wilt Chamberlain in 1964


Oh, yeah, :curry is still pretty good, too! :chefcurry 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:chefcurry again but in my personal opinion :harden


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It seems like something regular to us but we're literally watching history in the making. 18-0 start to the season is HISTORIC, and I really hope we see them break the 33 win record because it's something I want to be apart of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

https://vine.co/v/iaDTjWHVEHT


nets have gotten screwed twice smh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^And the ref was standing right there too. :no:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> It seems like something regular to us but we're literally watching history in the making. 18-0 start to the season is HISTORIC, and I really hope we see them break the 33 win record because it's something I want to be apart of.


Technically since they finished the finals with 3 straight, they're at 21. If post season doesn't count, they ended the regular season on 4 straight, so they're at 22.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


```

```



Stax Classic said:


> Technically since they finished the finals with 3 straight, they're at 21. If post season doesn't count, they ended the regular season on 4 straight, so they're at 22.


Just regular season, they are at 22 right now, yeah.

Draymond Green All-Star, am I the only one here?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

1st time all-stars will be Drummond, Whiteside & Thomas in the East and in the West, Leonard & Draymond.

imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

No way they forget about Dray


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It's a shame that Kobe will take up an all-star spot from a more deserving player. He's already had two lifetime achievement selections, he really doesn't need a 3rd. At this point in his career he's closer to being on the level of the D-League all-stars than NBA.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> It's a shame that Kobe will take up an all-star spot from a more deserving player. He's already had two lifetime achievement selections, he really doesn't need a 3rd. At this point in his career he's closer to being on the level of the D-League all-stars than NBA.


No disrespect, man. The guy is a legend.

He himself told the fans to vote players like Lillard instead of him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> No disrespect, man. The guy is a legend.
> 
> He himself told the fans to vote players like Lillard instead of him.


He is a legend. But I'm not a fan of lifetime achievement selections over more deserving players.

KG & Pierce are my favorite players of all-time and I'd feel the same if they got an all-star spot despite the fact that they've played like shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dear Basketball - Kobe Bryant


Wow. 

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Not surprised, figured he call it quits at the end of this season. He wasn't going to win another title anyways with this team being in a rebuilding process plus his game has gotten worst, he not even playing like a all-star caliber player let alone superstar he pretty much playing like a solid role player now. He had a great career and is one of the best to ever play the game top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Rocketmansid said:


> Not surprised, figured he call it quits at the end of this season. He wasn't going to win another title anyways with this team being in a rebuilding process plus his game has gotten worst, he not even playing like a all-star caliber player let alone superstar he pretty much playing like a solid role player now. He had a great career and* is one of the best to ever play the game top 5.*


nah, doesn't even really have a good argument for it either.


top 10 imo.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

For a minute there I thought he was retiring right now. That game against the Warriors was probably the straw that broke the camel's back. It's gonna be sad seeing guys Kobe, Garnett, etc not in the league anymore soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*Kobe needed to pack it up. He's having a worse year than Wizards Jordan :jay*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I thought Kobe had already announced his retirement for after this season? Could've sworn I read something like that before the season started.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Kobe needed to pack it up. He's having a worse year than Wizards Jordan :jay*


Umm... MJ still averaged 20 a game on a .491 TS% his last year


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Kobe needed to pack it up. He's having a worse year than Wizards Jordan :jay*


Umm... MJ still averaged 20 a game on a .491 TS% his last year

... which is KCP, Wes Matthews territory for SG's


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*






*sniff* I'm gonna miss that son of a bitch.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

good riddance kobe, never liked or respected him or his game


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Siexers first win tonight agains LAL?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Siexers first win tonight agains LAL?


i sure hope so. have kobe shoot 4 of 25 and them lose
that would make me lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

LMFAO THIS DUDE REGGIE JACKSON IS A SAVAGE 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671130510156955648


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> LMFAO THIS DUDE REGGIE JACKSON IS A SAVAGE
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671130510156955648


Ptshhh no wonder noone wanted him in OKC :will2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



watts63 said:


> *sniff* I'm gonna miss that son of a bitch.


Still clutch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Gonna be a lot of tears on the Kobe Farewell tour


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> 1st time all-stars will be Drummond, Whiteside & Thomas in the East and in the West, Leonard & Draymond.
> 
> imo


I don't know that IT gets the nod.

Assuming they'll have six backcourt players, you've got John Wall, Kyle Lowry, Jimmy Butler, Kyrie Irving and Dwyane Wade.

That leaves one spot left, and I could see Kemba Walker or Reggie Jackson getting it just as easily as IT. Of course, if Wade misses due to injury again, all bets are off.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> I don't know that IT gets the nod.
> 
> Assuming they'll have six backcourt players, you've got John Wall, Kyle Lowry, Jimmy Butler, Kyrie Irving and Dwyane Wade.
> 
> That leaves one spot left, and I could see Kemba Walker or Reggie Jackson getting it just as easily as IT. Of course, if Wade misses due to injury again, all bets are off.


Lowry & Butler are the only locks. Everyone else is up for debate.

If Isaiah continues averaging 20+ and the Celtics are in playoff position, he has a very good chance to be selected.

Jackson isn't making it. They're not going to send two players from a fringe playoff team considering Drummond is pretty much a lock unless he gets hurt. And I know in recent years teams like the Heat or Celtics got multiple guys selected despite barely hanging on to a playoff spot but those two teams had notoriety due to years of contention. The Pistons won't have that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Lowry & Butler are the only locks. Everyone else is up for debate.
> 
> If Isaiah continues averaging 20+ and the Celtics are in playoff position, he has a very good chance to be selected.


Dude, it's the All-Star Game. John Wall is a lock, if healthy. Kyrie is a lock, presuming they don't hold his number of missed games against him. Wade is pretty much a lock (regardless of play), if healthy — especially with it being Kobe's last year.



> Jackson isn't making it. They're not going to send two players from a fringe playoff team considering Drummond is pretty much a lock unless he gets hurt. And I know in recent years teams like the Heat or Celtics got multiple guys selected despite barely hanging on to a playoff spot but those two teams had notoriety due to years of contention. The Pistons won't have that.


Jackson probably isn't making it, but Kemba might. Especially with the way the Hornets have been playing. IT might as well. If he keeps his scoring average above 20 PPG and the Celtics can hover around .500, he's got a shot.

I'm not saying he necessarily won't get in. I just don't put his odds anywhere near any of the other guys you mentioned. They're all essentially locks. IT isn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Dude, it's the All-Star Game. John Wall is a lock, if healthy. Kyrie is a lock, presuming they don't hold his number of missed games against him. Wade is pretty much a lock (regardless of play), if healthy — especially with it being Kobe's last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wall has looked like shit and his team has looked like shit. There's a lot of time left before the all-star break and obviously I'm not saying he has no shot but I'm not calling him a lock either.

Wade barely made the all-star team last year and has looked worse this year, not to mention he has two teammates that are outplaying him. He is not a lock by any means. Not sure what Kobe's final ASG has to do with Wade. Wade's saving grace is the fact that he has a great shot at being voted in. But in the situation that he doesn't, which ya know happened last year, he's not a lock.

Kyrie is not a lock for obvious reasons.

Kemba has a good shot if he keeps up this level of play and Charlotte keeps winning.

And I never said he had the same odds as Draymond, Leonard, Drummond, etc. But I personally think he will make it. It could be me being a homer but like I said if he continues averaging 20+ and the Celtics are in playoff position, I think he makes it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> *Wall has looked like shit and his team has looked like shit. There's a lot of time left before the all-star break and obviously I'm not saying he has no shot but I'm not calling him a lock either.
> 
> Wade barely made the all-star team last year and has looked worse this year, not to mention he has two teammates that are outplaying him. He is not a lock by any means. Not sure what Kobe's final ASG has to do with Wade. Wade's saving grace is the fact that he has a great shot at being voted in. But in the situation that he doesn't, which ya know happened last year, he's not a lock.*
> 
> ...


They're huge draws. They'll be in.

It being Kobe's last year gives them one last chance to do some fun head-to-head shit for old time's sake.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> They're huge draws. They'll be in.
> 
> It being Kobe's last year gives them one last chance to do some fun head-to-head shit for old time's sake.


They both have good shots to make it, but I don't think they're locks. And I wouldn't call Wall a huge draw either. He's popular but not at that level.

I don't think him & Kobe going on one on one will play any factor at all, people won't care if Kobe's going heads up with Terrence Ross, but time will tell.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Damn Kobe. Now that it's official, his retirement is really starting to hit me as a Laker fan. I don't really know an NBA without Kobe. He's basically the reason I started watching and playing basketball as a kid after moving to the States. 

He was my MJ.

:mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> They both have good shots to make it, but I don't think they're locks. *And I wouldn't call Wall a huge draw either. He's popular but not at that level.*
> 
> I don't think him & Kobe going on one on one will play any factor at all, people won't care if Kobe's going heads up with Terrence Ross, but time will tell.


He's not a huge draw, but he's a draw nonetheless. 7th in voting last year. First among Eastern Conference backcourt players.

Hell, he'll probably get voted in, unless Chicago fans turn out in droves to make sure Clamps gets in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

durant out here shitting on the media for their mistreatment of a legend. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls/Spurs has been pretty good so far. Rose is having a decent game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^ what has it come to when an 11 point performance from rose is labelled a 'decent' game


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^Yeah that was his first half analysis. Obviously he didn't do too much in the 2nd half.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't watch much regular season but good night of basketball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Pakmen @Drago @Headliner @Cleavage @Joff 

Just watched a whole lot of the Spurs/Bulls and Thunder/Hawks games...

And... I kept myself spoiler-free to see the WARRIORS game and here it is, a road game on November 30th and it nearly killed me... :sodone :sodone :sodone

:curry and DRAYMONEYYYYY GREEEEN saved the day, though... :woo :woo :woo

Also: :klay

And IAN CLARK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

EZELI! BOGUT! SPEIGHTS JAM!

19-0!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

WARRIORS!!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Durant's signature move at this point is to complain about the media.

He's a bit of a whiner.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Give this man the MVP already :curry - Simply amazing



Brilliant win by the Bulls today, Noah was superb and we shut their bench down. great performance against the 2nd best team ion the league


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Please call up Sean Kilpatrick, Sixers :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



EyeZac said:


> Durant's signature move at this point is to complain about the media.
> 
> He's a bit of a whiner.



the media are also quite awful. he's just calling them out for what they are. most players realize this and just play along while more and more are getting tired of their shit, such as lynch. he isn't declining their interviews for shits and giggles, he does go on other media outlets and has fun.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

MOTIEJUNAS BACK! :woo :dance :dance :dance

#Donutwagon


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dope to see John Wall remembered he's a good NBA player


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










IT"S HAPPENING!!!

:westbrook5:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*Well, Skip's guaranteed to bury Lebron tomorrow. He's going to ignore that his entire team shot like shit while Wall went OFF with 33 on 58% shooting from the field.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Philly won! :woo


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

7 of 26!

Than again maybe this is what the Lakers want, let Kobe shoot as many times as he wants to secure a top pick.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> Philly won! :woo


Finally a win :mj2 no more off the court issues with Jahlil


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So this is a thing... :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671901363354382336


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

never doubted the 76ers for a second!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bubba Chuck said:


> Finally a win :mj2 no more off the court issues with Jahlil


*You deserve rep for having the pride to wear that avatar roud*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> MOTIEJUNAS BACK! :woo :dance :dance :dance
> 
> #Donutwagon


Finally :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You deserve rep for having the pride to wear that avatar roud*


Trust the process :kd


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

if only the 76ers could play Lakers every week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bones said:


> if only the 76ers could play Lakers every week.


They'd be the Warriors right now. ac


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kobe gave back to Philly, gave them a W. 

Seriously, the Lakers really show how putrid they are (it has been obvious to all but the most diehard Laker apologists). That organization is a complete laughing stock.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> 7 of 26!
> 
> Than again maybe this is what the Lakers want, let Kobe shoot as many times as he wants to secure a top pick.


Their pick is top 3 protected, so they better lose a lot of matches.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> @BaxterHolmes: Kobe says he sensed PHI players were in awe after he hit first 3 shots: "[Like] ‘Holy crap, is this going to be an 81-[point] situation?’"


:sodone


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hahaha, he's delusional now.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> the media are also quite awful. he's just calling them out for what they are. most players realize this and just play along while more and more are getting tired of their shit, such as lynch. he isn't declining their interviews for shits and giggles, he does go on other media outlets and has fun.


Exactly it's fair game. You mean to tell me the media can sit back and talk shit, but when a player calls them out their whining?

It made it even sweeter because what KD said was the truth.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> :sodone


good job not finishing off the quote: "You know what I mean? Like, 'I really don't know what to do.' And I'm just sitting there thinking, 'Man, I'm just playing possum because I know my legs aren't going to carry this energy for 48 minutes.' But certainly I could sense a little bit of that."

:kobe



> Jahlil Okafor on Kobe Bryant: "Its different. Its just different. Ive played against LeBron James twice, you see KD (Kevin Durant) but when you see Kobe its just a different feel. I was in the weight room stretching and he walks in. It was like youre seeing like a God kind of in a sense. For me that was my Michael Jordan. That was somebody that I always watched. You see him score 81 points, you see him win championships and I was always rooting for him to win, so it was surreal to see him."





> Okafor says,"I can't believe I'm going to line up for a jump ball with you!"





> Still, when Bryant made those opening shots during his final game in his hometown, 76ers coach Brett Brown could see his players were in awe.
> 
> "You could almost see a youthful smile on Jerami [Grant] and Isaiah [Canaan] as Kobe just started burying 3s," Brown said. "You forget that Jahlil [Okafor] hadn't even been born when Kobe entered the league. And so youth all over the place and starstruck watching Kobe Bryant. And Kobe, as we all know, commands that type of stage and respect, but I thought initially our guys were a little starstruck."



not to mention that the philly crowd itself was cheering more for kobe than their own team about to get their first win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well, I don't doubt that Kobe Bryant recognizes the truth of his situation, as his "Dear Basketball" letter--which was exceedingly well-written, I'd add--proved. 

As for the Philadelphia crowd, I've always thought they should show him love the way Steph Curry gets love in Charlotte (should be fun to see the reception tonight). It's almost like last night was all of those pent up positive vibes that the Seventy-Sixers fans should have had for Bryant, unleashed in his final visit to Philadelphia. 

All of that said, he's shooting around 30% and chucking up a billion shots this season. It's cool that he's getting a "retirement tour" of sorts but it would be for the best, for all involved, to see him shooting a lot less for the rest of this season. 

Byron Scott is but an "innocent bystander," though, as reports indicate. I wonder when the Lakers will hire Luke WALTON as their next head coach, @UnDeFeatedSanta.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Sixers are suspending Okafor 2 games after all of his recent "incidents".

Good lowkey tank move imo :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Well, I don't doubt that Kobe Bryant recognizes the truth of his situation, as his "Dear Basketball" letter--which was exceedingly well-written, I'd add--proved.
> 
> All of that said, he's shooting around 30% and chucking up a billion shots this season. It's cool that he's getting a "retirement tour" of sorts but it would be for the best, for all involved, to see him shooting a lot less for the rest of this season.
> 
> Byron Scott is but an "innocent bystander," though, as reports indicate. I wonder when the Lakers will hire Luke WALTON as their next head coach, @UnDeFeatedSanta.



"for all involved" eh?

funny you mention that because that philly arena was damn near sold out yesterday in a game featuring the two worst teams in the league.

why were so many seats sold, deso? was it because of the rookies? maybe philly is really hyped on convington.

or, and this might be a stretch, the fans are buying ridiculously overpriced tickets to see the 2nd worst team in the league because it has Kobe fucking Bryant. I bet those fans would leave quite disappointed if they didn't get to watch Kobe shoot/play as that's literally why they're coming to the games. 

Sure he shouldn't shoot 27 times a game, but people are coming to see him shoot. Lakers aren't going to win many games regardless this season and due to our draft pick status it really is for the best that we lose games. so really Kobe chucking us out of the games isn't the worst thing in the world and it is usually to the fans delight. And it may not be the best for the young player's development, but young/lou/metta all pull the same bullshit so it's not like if kobe shoots less we're really getting great shots out of it.



and we hopefully have thibs or walton after this year. no reason to fire scott mid-season when he's helping us lose games as well. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

rather be the worst than a treadmilling team with spare parts :kobe3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Sixers are suspending Okafor 2 games after all of his recent "incidents".
> 
> Good lowkey tank move imo :kobe3


Tank move? The guy is a fucking idiotic loose cannon..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

lakers games are truly basketball in it's worst form, although i have to admit it's entertaining to watch since kobe is WOAT. byron scott should've been fired a long time ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> Tank move? The guy is a fucking idiotic loose cannon..



Was a joke about their best player not playing...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

curry with 24 straight points, 28 in the 3rd. :bosh


WASHINGTON CHANTING "LETS GO LAKERS" and then kobe hits a three :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Was a joke about their best player not playing...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought jokes were supposed to be funny?????????

Warriors 20-0, Curry 14-18 shooting for 40 points, gahddddddd dayummmmm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@UnDeFeatedSanta you make good points, and as we have each conceded one another's main arguments, let us now simply revel in the greatness of :curry :drose :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

That third quarter... :sodone :faint:

WARRIORS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

20-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

you can revel in curry's greatness while every arena out here is revelling in Kobe's greatness WHILE chanting KOBE. :kobe3



just like washington did as he beat them in the clutch. they don't care, it's all about KOBE. :drose


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Welcome to 2000 and Curry.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

welp brehs the tanking race for ben simmons officially begins.

43 points, 14 boards, 7 dimes, 5 steals, 3 blocks off 15-20 shooting tonight. dat boy good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I was happy to see Kobe showing some signs of life. He still has his basic skill set. He just needs to find a way to keep his legs fresh for shooting purposes. That's his only problem.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^^He could just keep doing this...to keep his legs fresh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

he could...and they would still chant his name:












selling out arenas across the nation. :drose


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pacers :george:george:george What a freaking superb defense. 

And this Hack a *insert random poor FT shooter's name* is annoying as hell, coaches should be ashamed of using this :drake1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*






LOL :kemba


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It might be old man Kobe who can't make a shot but in 2K when I put the sliders down on the defence he's still _the man_.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry is killing it. Forget Kobe, he's never done this.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Curry is killing it. Forget Kobe, he's never done this.


lol what:kobe Kobe averaged 35 points per game one season and scored 40 points in 9 straight and 50 in 4 straight and has 14 smilies. Kids these days man.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kobe never had 6 40+ games in the first 20 games of the season, that's early MJ stuff.

So... Curry is :jordan heir, not Kobe

Oh wait, MJ doesn't have a smilie :curry2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Pacers are coloring me a horny shade of surprised with this start.

No Hibbert / Lance bullshit to send the season into a downward spiral! Hope Warriors stay undefeated til next week when they play Indy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Kobe never had 6 40+ games in the first 20 games of the season, that's early MJ stuff.
> 
> So... Curry is :jordan heir, not Kobe
> 
> Oh wait, MJ doesn't have a smilie :curry2


Actually they just changed the colde to : mj. :mj


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> MOTIEJUNAS BACK! :woo :dance :dance :dance
> 
> #Donutwagon












Donuts going to be delivered shortly :trips5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> LOL :kemba


this is one of the dumber things being shared right now.


that was SHIT help defense. he's right to be mad that literally no one rotated over. shit was disgraceful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> this is one of the dumber things being shared right now.
> 
> 
> that was SHIT help defense. he's right to be mad that literally no one rotated over. shit was disgraceful.


Ok.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

just saying he's fair to be mad at no one giving any help while people online seem to be laughing at him for asking for it. you can't guard players that drive to the rim one on one anymore without handchecking.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> this is one of the dumber things being shared right now.
> 
> 
> that was SHIT help defense. he's right to be mad that literally no one rotated over. shit was disgraceful.


It's not dumb, it was funny, lighten up foo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Pakmen said:


> It's not dumb, it was funny, lighten up foo.





UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> just saying he's fair to be mad at no one giving any help while people online seem to be laughing at him for asking for it. you can't guard players that drive to the rim one on one anymore without handchecking.


:kobe

"lol he can't defend curry so he's asking for help"- is what you find funny when in reality it's just shit help defense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> :kobe
> 
> "lol he can't defend curry so he's asking for help"- is what you find funny when in reality it's just shit help defense.


No, I found the outburst on the court and nobody on his team reacting to it like they're embarrassed funny.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i swear derozan can do everything except hit the three :jose

shame too b/c its pretty much the only thing preventing him from being a superstar


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Sugar K shooting 50% form 3 point range so far this year. He now leads the league; Lord have mercy :ken















Can post up, rebound, intelligent passer, highly efficient, elite defender, rarely turns over the ball, doesn't flop... He's perfect :lol. 

I'm so proud of him :ken M-V-P :kawhi


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Sugar K shooting 50% form 3 point range so far this year. He now leads the league; Lord have mercy :ken


Aww, did he just take the #1 spot in 3-point % from IGGY?! :faint: :lol


Also, seriously, I strongly suggest to every single NBA fan here to read this mind-blowing article. I read it late last night... Simply astonishing. http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/stephen-curry-is-the-revolution/
@UnDeFeatedSanta @Notorious @RetepAdam. @DDMac @Headliner 

It's like, watching :curry every game, one almost gets lost in the frenzy of his actions to the point of potentially missing the forest for the trees. :curry is, indeed, revolutionizing this game, right now. :faint: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Aww, did he just take the #1 spot in 3-point % from IGGY?! :faint: :lol


Sugar K can do it all :ken


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

A lot of people are sleeping on the Spurs who can make it to the finals again and win the whole thing. Will not be surprised to see them beat GS in 7 games in the WCF.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RyanPelley said:


> The Pacers are coloring me a horny shade of surprised with this start.
> 
> No Hibbert / Lance bullshit to send the season into a downward spiral! Hope Warriors stay undefeated til next week when they play Indy.


They could be the team to beat GS first this season. I'm surprised too by the Pacers start, I figured they be a bad team rebuilding for the future.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It sucks GSW doesn't play ATL until February, match up wise, no one else can probably give the Warriors more trouble in their ability to check different looks.









Suck it :westbrick, ya ain't efficient


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Too bad he'll be limited :allen1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

D-MO BACK TONIGHT! :woo

TONY WROTEN BACK EARLIER TODAY! :woo

:drose :drose :drose :drose :drose

What a glorious day.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Win or Lose, the Raps are showing tremendous potential and heart tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dam what a game....the streak lives


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

ugh..missed free throws and sloppy play cost our team down the stretch. congrats on 21-0 deso.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Thank you, @Champ!  And great game, @JM! :curry Agree, @THANOS, the Raptors are a tenacious bunch! 

:klay was the true star of this game for the DUBS. He locked up DeRozan, and he scored 26 points. :curry was fantastic as well, scoring 44... And for Toronto, LOWRY was almost unconscious for most of the game. 

:sodone 

EZELI! LIVINGSTON! McADOO! SPEIGHTS JAM! RUSH! :lol

Fantastic game! The WARRIORS are better than the St. Louis Maroons! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

AHHHHHHH 21-0, I'm really hoping they can stay undefeated until Christmas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If only Demarr could go Klay on someone's ass, but he's just too weak.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lmao. DeRozan is ass cheeks.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lmao. DeRozan is ass cheeks.


b/c of one rough game? he's averaging 21/4/4. chill.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*









:draper2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










Better graphics than WWE/TNA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Would love a jersey version of that black uniform.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Anybody read the story about Kobe and Wade in the Heat facility tub? Pretty cool.

I'm not a Kobe fan by any means, the inner competitive drive in me from an athletes perspective respects the hell out of him, he's a legend, and it makes me sad and happy that I get to witness such a legend retire in my lifetime. He's one of those guys that I loved to hate. I loved hating Kobe and the Lakers, it's one of the fun things about being a fan of a sport.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> *Anybody read the story about Kobe and Wade in the Heat facility tub?* Pretty cool.
> 
> I'm not a Kobe fan by any means, the inner competitive drive in me from an athletes perspective respects the hell out of him, he's a legend, and it makes me sad and happy that I get to witness such a legend retire in my lifetime. He's one of those guys that I loved to hate. I loved hating Kobe and the Lakers, it's one of the fun things about being a fan of a sport.


:jaydamn


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> :jaydamn


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...yane-wade-he-was-retiring-while-in-a-cold-tub


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

PG 48 and still lose.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Anybody else think it's a possible chance Cavs get eliminated in the playoffs? I know it's early and they aren't full strength but you kinda gotta worry about their health. What if Love or Irving gets hurt again?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The team people should be paying attention to more in the East is Orlando. Skiles made one of the more underrated moves weeks ago by moving Oladipo to the bench. Now he's easily one of the 6th man of the year candidates. Efficiency wise they're a whole lot better. Not sure about them keeping Frye as the starter though because he's basically N/A. Nicholson has been way more active stretching the floor. But since they've been hot, don't change it I guess.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Reminder that the warriors are gonna get slapped on Friday.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



bleach_ said:


> Reminder that the warriors are gonna get slapped on Friday.


:kobe :curry2

...Probably. :mj2 :side:


Nevertheless... the WARRIORS are now 22-0!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :curry :klay DRAYMONEYYY BOGUT IGGY "DR." LIVINGSTON BRANDON "RUSH HOUR 

EZELI was named the Player of the Game, though! He fought his heart out for boards and keeps expanding his offensive game! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Good to see the whole bench play much better after a few lackluster outings, especially near-calamitous against the Raptors the previous evening... :curry

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets catch the Pistons on a back to back tomorrow. We usually do well against Detroit anyway but it is a must to take care of home games if we want to take a Top 5 seed in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> The Hornets catch the Pistons on a back to back tomorrow. We usually do well against Detroit anyway but it is a must to take care of home games if we want to take a Top 5 seed in the Eastern Conference.


Idk if I'd keep my hopes up about the 5th seed bud


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors might get loss #1 Tuesday night against Pacers.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chad Allen said:


> Anybody else think it's a possible chance Cavs get eliminated in the playoffs? I know it's early and they aren't full strength but you kinda gotta worry about their health. What if Love or Irving gets hurt again?


I don't think they will win a title with this squad. Kyrie cannot stay healthy and Love since he has come to Cleveland has become a below average player, not to mention the role players are not that good. Won't be surprise to see Miami or Chicago come out of the East.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I really like Miami. Old man Wade turning back the clock and Hassan Whiteside continuing to get his 2K rating up :trips5

Gerald Green needs to be more consistent though and hopefully they'll give more minutes to the young professor Tyler Johnson at the 2 spot. Lighten the load on Wade a little bit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Rocketmansid said:


> I don't think they will win a title with this squad. Kyrie cannot stay healthy and* Love since he has come to Cleveland has become a below average player,* not to mention the role players are not that good. Won't be surprise to see Miami or Chicago come out of the East.


Love is putting up 18/11 on 57% TS. In what world is that below average? :dahell

I get it he's not putting up numbers like he did in Minnesota but anyone that expected him to still average 26/12 in Cleveland was delusional. His numbers went down just like Bosh's went down when LeBron was in Miami. Kevin Love is not the problem in Cleveland but many people will make him the scapegoat because of the Wiggins trade.

The problem is that Mozgov has regressed, they shouldn't have caved and given Tristan Thompson that awful contract and most importantly their two starting guards are injured, with one of them being an All-NBA talent.

Miami has a shot if they can stay healthy, Chicago will get hyped up but won't do anything as usual.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Love is putting up 18/11 on 57% TS. In what world is that below average? :dahell
> 
> I get it he's not putting up numbers like he did in Minnesota but anyone that expected him to still average 26/12 in Cleveland was delusional. His numbers went down just like Bosh's went down when LeBron was in Miami. Kevin Love is not the problem in Cleveland but many people will make him the scapegoat because of the Wiggins trade.
> 
> ...


Whole heartedly agree, ridiculous to call out Love when his issues from last year are not being reflected this year AT ALL. Loves having a great year thus far. And that Thompson contract is god awful lmfao.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Chicago's savior is right under their noses. Just free Bobby Portis.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










Curry has broken basketball. :curry :curry2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bones said:


> Curry has broken basketball. :curry :curry2




if only basketball had more than one aspect to it outside of shooting. :mj


he has to maintain that absurdity for an entire season, which i doubt will happen too. he's been amazing, but it even dipped on before this recent hot streak.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Chicago's savior is right under their noses. Just free Bobby Portis.


Surprised Hoiberg hasn't given him more minutes tbh. Expected that kinda shit under Thibs, not under Hoiberg though. Thought he'd be a little more "creative" with his lineups.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Love is putting up 18/11 on 57% TS. In what world is that below average? :dahell
> 
> I get it he's not putting up numbers like he did in Minnesota but anyone that expected him to still average 26/12 in Cleveland was delusional. His numbers went down just like Bosh's went down when LeBron was in Miami. Kevin Love is not the problem in Cleveland but many people will make him the scapegoat because of the Wiggins trade.
> 
> ...



can you explain to me how that contract, aside for being bad for them financially, impacts them at all negatively? i think they're obviously better with thompson than without thompson at all and they weren't going to be able to pay any other players, so i don't really get how that's a point at all.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Cavs still not winning a chip with this squad because they cannot stay healthy and like I said they need better role players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> can you explain to me how that contract, aside for being bad for them financially, impacts them at all negatively? i think they're obviously better with thompson than without thompson at all and they weren't going to be able to pay any other players, so i don't really get how that's a point at all.


Fair point. It may not affect them negatively on the court but they were retarded for caving to Thompson's demands when they had all the leverage.

Either way my overall point still stands, anyone trying to pin the blame on Love for the Cavs "struggles" is stupid and just mindlessly making him the scapegoat because of that trade.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

everyone should blame lebron because he's gone full dictator mode over there and all the moves they make are on him. even if you think they'd be better with wiggins than love that was lebron's call so it's his fault. can't act like youre in control of everything without taking the fall. :toomanykobes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Surprised Hoiberg hasn't given him more minutes tbh. Expected that kinda shit under Thibs, not under Hoiberg though. Thought he'd be a little more "creative" with his lineups.


Hopefully they trim the frontcourt and get a decent guard before the trade deadline to prepare for the inevitable Rose injury and begin prepping Portis.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Sheesh, this Spurs bench making mince meat out of the Sixers. Boban getting cheers from the Philly crowd. Wonder if the Sixers thought since the Eagles put up an upset over the Pats they might have had a chance against the Spurs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HardKoR said:


> Sheesh, this Spurs bench making mince meat out of the Sixers. Boban getting cheers from the Philly crowd. Wonder if the Sixers thought since the Eagles put up an upset over the Pats they might have had a chance against the Spurs.


This is the 2nd time in a row Pop made up an fake gastroenteritis report to avoid Leonard playing the Sixers and they still getting blasted :lol. 

I feel sad for them though. They play extremely hard every night ( especially that T.J. McConnell guy ), but they just don't have the horses.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Geebus, Spurs set two franchise records, 36 point lead at half time and 51 point win. The bench had 60 points to the entire Philly team's 68.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:duncan


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

More that the Sixers suck hairy man ass than anything.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> This is the 2nd time in a row Pop made up an fake gastroenteritis report to avoid Leonard playing the Sixers and they still getting blasted :lol.
> 
> I feel sad for them though. They play extremely hard every night ( especially that T.J. McConnell guy ), but they just don't have the horses.


Trust the process they said :mj2 they didn't even score 70


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> if only basketball had more than one aspect to it outside of shooting. :mj
> 
> 
> he has to maintain that absurdity for an entire season, which i doubt will happen too. he's been amazing, but it even dipped on before this recent hot streak.


Who said anything about having to maintain it for an entire season? Just getting to where he has now is unprecedented.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

shoutout to big ticket turning back the clock :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Idk if I'd keep my hopes up about the 5th seed bud


Why not? I know it is early but we are currently tied for fourth. That is with Big Al and MKG injured. MKG is probably out for most of if not the whole season but it is not that outrageous to think that we could get HCA in a playoff series.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Why not? I know it is early but we are currently tied for fourth. That is with Big Al and MKG injured. MKG is probably out for most of if not the whole season but it is not that outrageous to think that we could get HCA in a playoff series.


Theyre not getting HCA lmao, they're not getting 4th seed over Miami, Cleveland, Indiana or Chicago. Also, they're in a 4-way tie in the standings with the two teams behind them as Toronto and Atlanta. I believe Atlanta is a much better team and Toronto has their ups and downs but are still better imo.

And then also everybody beneath those teams has a decent shot currently at making it into the playoffs apart from Brooklyn and Philly. It's way too early and I just don't think Charlotte is higher than a 7th/8th seed tbh.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'd go vegan if the Hornets got HCA.

I will not be going vegan.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Early prediction: Warriors to lose a thriller in Indiana :shmoney


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Early prediction: Warriors to lose a thriller in Indiana :shmoney


Early prediction: you're wrong and the streak lives on :curry

In other news, KG postered Blake LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674112353894559745


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Prediction is Warriors can't get up for playing lesser teams and only squeak by, teams they actually care about beating will get blown the fuck out.

Prepare yourself Paul George, the win train is coming


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

PACERS, watch


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pathetic loss by the Bulls last night, blowing a 16-point lead to a mediocre Suns squad. It's like they were trying to outdo the Bears loss or something. Well, they definitely succeeded.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Eric Pincus (Lakers/national writer) and Mason Ginsberg (NOLA guy) both saying they've heard from at least one NBA front office executive that they expect Ryan Anderson to get a max offer this summer.

I mean, I _really_ like Ryan Anderson, but.........


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pacers about to be the 1 in 22-1.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Pathetic loss by the Bulls last night, blowing a 16-point lead to a mediocre Suns squad. It's like they were trying to outdo the Bears loss or something. Well, they definitely succeeded.


suns are more inconsistent than mediocre. they have all the talent, they just don't always play to the level they should.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm not even watching the NBA this year until it's time from that finals rematch with Kyrie & Love healthy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pumped for this Pacers/Warriors game


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i find it hilarious that the kings have wasted lottery picks on both nik and jimmer :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors right now. bama4


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Where's the hate on my boy Klay now LETS GO


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

23-0. :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

27-0, they matched the heat :draper2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> 27-0, they matched the heat :draper2


Tbh I don't like the idea of dragging out a finish to a season into a brand new season, feels really weird.. especially since they played playoff games in-between too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

No different than the idiots saying the Panthers have won 16 games in a row


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Notorious i dont want to come to grips with the fact memphis is done breh. :mj2




should have just kept rudy. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well, @Cleavage and many other Pacers fans, your team gave it their all but the WARRIORS were able to extend "The Streak," haha! @Stax Classic made a thoroughly valid point with his prediction, which is that the Warriors definitely endeavor to play up to the highest possible standard against legitimately good teams. That first half of basketball was some of the best basketball I have ever seen from any team, ever. The second half got a bit ugly (disagreed with Walton's rotations; I thought it would have been better to keep up the pace for at least the first few minutes of the fourth, and then you can take all of the starters out if you want) and Draymond Green's anger with the refs for the one-sidedness in the second half was justified. Getting T'd up was worth getting the chance to vent. Sure, teams that are down get calls and don't get called for fouls that they commit at least somewhat but the refs in the Warriors/Pacers game took that philosophy to a startlingly crazy degree in the fourth quarter. The whole Warriors team was pretty visibly upset with it, as they should have been. 

In any case... :klay had a brilliant game. @Pakmen Another selfish reason I wanted Walton to leave at least a couple of the starters in to start the fourth, Klay was only two three-pointers away from tying the record for most three-pointers made in a game, and against the Pacers in Indiana it seemed to make more sense to try to finish them off and then let the bench squad deal with garbage time, rather than risk the lead evaporating (especially as the bench was minus Barbosa and Brooklyn aside, hasn't been playing especially well lately). I even turned to a friend and said, "Bringing the starters back out after letting them rest for so long might result in injury," and before I could even finish saying the word, "...injury," Klay rolled his ankle. Looks like it's not serious, though. Bench has to play better but Walton should have been a little bit more judicious in rotating the starters out. 

Anyway, KLAY! STEPH! LIVINGSTON! IGGY! BOGUT! EZELI! RUSH! :mark: :mark: :mark: WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well my prediction was wrong :mj2

But at least they stopped Curry a bit :trips3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I am going to go out on a limb and say that the Warriors will lose one day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Well, @Cleavage and many other Pacers fans, your team gave it their all but the WARRIORS were able to extend "The Streak," haha! @Stax Classic made a thoroughly valid point with his prediction, which is that the Warriors definitely endeavor to play up to the highest possible standard against legitimately good teams. That first half of basketball was some of the best basketball I have ever seen from any team, ever. The second half got a bit ugly (disagreed with Walton's rotations; I thought it would have been better to keep up the pace for at least the first few minutes of the fourth, and then you can take all of the starters out if you want) and Draymond Green's anger with the refs for the one-sidedness in the second half was justified. Getting T'd up was worth getting the chance to vent. Sure, teams that are down get calls and don't get called for fouls that they commit at least somewhat but the refs in the Warriors/Pacers game took that philosophy to a startlingly crazy degree in the fourth quarter. The whole Warriors team was pretty visibly upset with it, as they should have been.
> 
> In any case... :klay had a brilliant game. @Pakmen Another selfish reason I wanted Walton to leave at least a couple of the starters in to start the fourth, Klay was only two three-pointers away from tying the record for most three-pointers made in a game, and against the Pacers in Indiana it seemed to make more sense to try to finish them off and then let the bench squad deal with garbage time, rather than risk the lead evaporating (especially as the bench was minus Barbosa and Brooklyn aside, hasn't been playing especially well lately). I even turned to a friend and said, "Bringing the starters back out after letting them rest for so long might result in injury," and before I could even finish saying the word, "...injury," Klay rolled his ankle. Looks like it's not serious, though. Bench has to play better but Walton should have been a little bit more judicious in rotating the starters out.
> 
> Anyway, KLAY! STEPH! LIVINGSTON! IGGY! BOGUT! EZELI! RUSH! :mark: :mark: :mark: WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance









klay can only dream :kobe3


and both him and curry can only dream of ever making nine threes in a row. :evil


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> klay can only dream :kobe3
> 
> 
> and both him and curry can only dream of ever making nine threes in a row. :evil


Curry or Klay will eventually break that record if they ever get to play a full game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry is going to average 30+ a game, not even playing 4th quarters :ti


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> But at least they stopped Curry a bit :trips3


29 pts and 10 asist means he was stopped? Nah, he clearly wanted Klay to have a HUGE match and was constantly looking for him.



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Tbh I don't like the idea of dragging out a finish to a season into a brand new season, feels really weird.. especially since they played playoff games in-between too.


Lakers 33 win record combines the ending of a season and the start of the next one, so I don't know what are you complaining for.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> 29 pts and 10 asist means he was stopped? Nah, he clearly wanted Klay to have a HUGE match and was constantly looking for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers 33 win record combines the ending of a season and the start of the next one, so I don't know what are you complaining for.


What do you mean complaining? I'm a Warriors fan lol, I just don't feel satisfied with calling that an accomplishment unless it was all done in one season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> @Notorious i dont want to come to grips with the fact memphis is done breh. :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to tell you :toomanykobes

All good things come to an end. Now just comes the question of how long they're gonna ride this out and delay the inevitable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Curry is going to average 30+ a game, not even playing 4th quarters :ti


34.4 MPG means he's playing in 4th quarters. He's also averaging more shorts, with one less minute played, than Durant, so it's not like he's barely getting shots up. :mj



Bubba-3D said:


> Curry or Klay will eventually break that record if they ever get to play a full game.


he played 34 minutes last night, is that not a full game?


y'all exaggerate this "no 4th quarter" business. even in those games they likely still get to 30 minutes as they play most of the third quarter and first half. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Lakers 33 win record combines the ending of a season and the start of the next one, so I don't know what are you complaining for.


no it doesn't 

as far as i know and according to everything i've seen it all happened in the 71-72 season.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> as far as i know and according to everything i've seen it all happened in the 71-72 season.


:nowords

I don't know why I thought that :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*

I don't get the fuss about the regular season wins from last year being included. It's not like it's some rule they created for the Warriors, that logic has been applied forever. And it's not like it's an NBA exclusive thing. I remember a couple years ago the Packers were credited as having a 19 game win streak and it spanned multiple seasons

And even if you say it shouldn't count because they lost in the playoffs, the Warriors won their last 3 playoff games so it would still count as 26.

I didn't hear any complaining when the Sixers losing streak counted losses from last season

And I'm speaking generally so I don't need anyone getting in their feelings

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

im against it in all sports/losing streaks. doesn't make much sense to me.


and a lot of that has to do with roster turnover and changes in the league year to year. 


as they like to say in the ads: "last season was last season" or whatever that line is. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I get it if people are against it as a whole, I'm merely annoyed who those trying to portray it as special treatment for the Warriors when that really isn't the case.

Either way it goes though, they're playing a historic stretch of basketball


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the nfl one is worse imo. at least with the nba there isn't a 55 man roster with a bunch of players changing teams every year in free agency like the NFL. it's like youre literally crediting two separate teams for a single win streak(for the NFL that is).


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I got a feeling Spurs will come out of the WEST.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Who loses first, Panthers or Warriors? :harden


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

love seeing lee take jerebko/zeller minutes. interesting that after he went to the media about playing time, he's getting more tick than he's got all year .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I wonder if Vuc is the best mid-range shooter in the league; his shot is just such money.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> I don't get the fuss about the regular season wins from last year being included. It's not like it's some rule they created for the Warriors, that logic has been applied forever. And it's not like it's an NBA exclusive thing. I remember a couple years ago the Packers were credited as having a 19 game win streak and it spanned multiple seasons
> 
> And even if you say it shouldn't count because they lost in the playoffs, the Warriors won their last 3 playoff games so it would still count as 26.
> 
> ...


It's a regular season record isn't it? So the playoff games wouldn't count.

Anyways, it doesn't matter, it's *my* opinion, you don't have to agree with it, I'm just stating that I don't like it and why.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Let's talk about something more important....the Bulls suck.



Also, Golden State about to go 7-0 on this road trip....Boston and then Milwaukee...even without Klay if he's sitting out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> Let's talk about something more important....the Bulls suck.


Think the offense has regressed this season. I thought Hoiberg was supposed to be some offensive guru?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Think the offense has regressed this season. I thought Hoiberg was supposed to be some offensive guru?




I mean, what do you expect from a college coach that is used to coaching college. Can't be drawing up college basketball plays in the NBA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> klay can only dream :kobe3
> 
> 
> and both him and curry can only dream of ever making nine threes in a row. :evil


Haha, fair enough, *Magic*! :clap :curry2 :dance



Fighter Daron said:


> 29 pts and 10 asist means he was stopped? Nah, he clearly wanted Klay to have a HUGE match and was constantly looking for him.


Yes, this is true. The Pacers were blitzing Curry a lot, sending both guards after him, leaving Klay unguarded, and Curry kept feeding him. Steph passed up a few relatively open shots to gift Klay with some shots as he knew he the two guard was hotter than he himself was. 

In any case, good to have a couple of days off in Boston before facing the Celtics. :klay needs to rest that ankle. :woo @Notorious


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets blow the Heat out of the arena! :mark: :dance :woo :cheer A decisive 18 point victory and the game wasn't even that close as both coaches decided to empty the benches in a 30 point game early in the fourth quarter. Charlotte is up to second in the Eastern Conference by percentage points over Toronto and Atlanta and only a game out of first place in the conference! :mark:

Silly me I forgot to mention that Batum had the fifth triple double of his career and his first as a Hornet. This guy does everything for the team and is truly playing at an All Star level! :bow


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> 29 pts and 10 asist means he was stopped? Nah, he clearly wanted Klay to have a HUGE match and was constantly looking for him.


That is why i said a bit unk2

The Bulls are a huge upset this season, was expecting a lot more of them


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Holy shit that poster by DJ on Monroe........


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nico Batum looks like the best ex-Portland player right now. He's been the best summer recruit so far.

He brings so much to the Hornets. They're killing it right now, looking like the second best team in the East right now :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Theyre not getting HCA lmao, they're not getting 4th seed over *Miami*, Cleveland, Indiana or* Chicago*. Also, they're in a 4-way tie in the standings with the two teams behind them as Toronto and Atlanta.* I believe Atlanta is a much better team* and Toronto has their ups and downs but are still better imo.
> 
> And then also everybody beneath those teams has a decent shot currently at making it into the playoffs apart from Brooklyn and Philly. It's way too early and I just don't think Charlotte is higher than a 7th/8th seed tbh.


:kobe10


i thought heat would be better than they are, but they seem to have a lot of pieces that don't fit quite right or just aren't consistent enough(like literally everyone on their team simply isn't consistent enough).

pacers rely too heavily on paul george.

hawks have a great coach, great pieces, but something just feels off about them this year. they're losing winnable games, but i wouldn't say they're MUCH better than the hornets, at least not right now.

bulls are trash.

it wouldn't surprise me if they got the 4th/5th seed with the way they're playing, which is impressive considering they're missing their best defender.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

https://vine.co/v/iZW5XhTbdig

:lbjwut


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> :kobe10
> 
> 
> i thought heat would be better than they are, but they seem to have a lot of pieces that don't fit quite right or just aren't consistent enough(like literally everyone on their team simply isn't consistent enough).
> ...


I don't know what's so funny when there is no significant distance between any team in the east right now? All the seeds 1-8 currently are within 1-2 games of eachother. Hornets are decent but with how unreliable Jefferson and MKG are due to injuries, I don't see them keeping up this pace, nor securing a top 4 seed in the East.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Can the Hornets activate Al right now, and just have him serve his suspension? Are there tests he has to pass first to prove he'd have played?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

With the way the East has been this year, the only team I'd confidently say will have homecourt in the 1st is the Cavs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Who loses first, Panthers or Warriors? :harden


Rockets.



New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Silly me I forgot to mention that Batum had the fifth triple double of his career and his first as a Hornet. This guy does everything for the team and is truly playing at an All Star level! :bow


He's being the best player on the East 2nd-seed, All-Star?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> :kobe10
> 
> 
> i thought heat would be better than they are, but they seem to have a lot of pieces that don't fit quite right or just aren't consistent enough(like literally everyone on their team simply isn't consistent enough).
> ...


Bulls aren't trash. They are just stagnant on offense, giving up on defense, lacking hustle, having rotation issues, having consistency issues, having some double vision issues, and they are having issues gelling in the starting lineup. 

Ok... that's a lot of issues. :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Why not? I know it is early but we are currently tied for fourth. That is with Big Al and MKG injured. MKG is probably out for most of if not the whole season but it is not that outrageous to think that we could get HCA in a playoff series.


Cleveland, Toronto, Atlanta, presumably Miami...

I mean, it's a little bit outrageous.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i'd love to know what cash's thoughts on derozan are now :barkley


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Cleveland, Toronto, Atlanta, presumably Miami...
> 
> I mean, it's a little bit outrageous.


Lol at Toronto. Toronto can be a top 4 but hornets can't? Y'all underselling hornets are name status alone.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the RAPS are beating elite teams and this has deep meaning b/c they couldn't do it in the past, brehs.

we have W's over the thunder, cavs, and spurs so far. also went toe to toe with the dubs on two separate occasions. although admittedly I don't mind where they end up in the standings this year b/c they have two picks in the first round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Raptors beat the Spurs, Thunder and Cavs last season why does it suddenly have a deeper meaning this year? :drake1

If you think the Raptors will get homecourt in the 1st then fine, but they aren't in some higher tier than Charlotte.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Lol at Toronto. Toronto can be a top 4 but hornets can't? Y'all underselling hornets are name status alone.


No, you're just underselling the Raptors, as usual.

Kevin Pelton did a thing the other day on point differential. Raptors are on pace to finish with the second-best record in the East.

They also have wins over the Spurs, Cavs, Hawks, Clippers, Thunder, Pacers and Celtics, as well as two very close losses to the Warriors.

Oh, yeah. And they're one game out of first place, despite having played more road games than any other team in the East. (Five more than Charlotte!)

So, yeah. I have a little bit more faith in them than I do in the Hornets, who are 5-7 against teams with a winning record.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pelton also said the Celtics have been the best team in the East so far, so he's a good guy imo.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Pelton also said the Celtics have been the best team in the East so far, so he's a good guy imo.


Their point differential has been good because they've blown out a lot of (mostly shit) teams, but they've also been blown out a few times themselves.

He has them projected to hit 50 wins. I think 45-46 is probably a little more realistic.

The numbers were overrating them a little heading into the season as well.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Aid said:


> Bulls aren't trash. They are just stagnant on offense, giving up on defense, lacking hustle, having rotation issues, having consistency issues, having some double vision issues, and they are having issues gelling in the starting lineup.
> 
> Ok... that's a lot of issues. :side:


It's still plenty of time for them to get it together. I'll give them til after the All Star break.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Rose is a scrub most of the time. Bring him off the bench to see if He can add something.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Watch Charlotte be in the conference finals and Toronto sitting at home after round 1 again


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> No, you're just underselling the Raptors, as usual.
> 
> Kevin Pelton did a thing the other day on point differential. Raptors are on pace to finish with the second-best record in the East.
> 
> ...



sorry for not having faith in lowry to keep up this absurd pace that he also had last year before faltering out. :mj

and for all their good wins, they have equally bad losses to teams like the nuggets, kings, and magic(yes i know they've improved) as well as the suns.

raptors are heavily relying on lowry's greatness, hornets are getting all around production.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fuck, the Hornets are gelling for a life without Al after he leaves in FA, and are better without him


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> The Raptors beat the Spurs, Thunder and Cavs last season why does it suddenly have a deeper meaning this year? :drake1
> 
> If you think the Raptors will get homecourt in the 1st then fine, but they aren't in some higher tier than Charlotte.


you should dig deeper next time rather than just look at the scores on our schedule. neither durant or westbrook played when we beat them last year :kobe 

also that cavs team had just been assembled when we had beat them in november '14. what happened after? they took the three meetings that followed. now we're on their level if not better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> you should dig deeper next time rather than just look at the scores on our schedule. neither durant or westbrook played when we beat them last year :kobe
> 
> also that cavs team had just been assembled when we had beat them in november '14. what happened after? they took the three meetings that followed. *now we're on their level if not better.*


No you're not :drake1


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

God dam Bulls just cannot hold onto a lead.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> The Raptors beat the Spurs, Thunder and Cavs last season why does it suddenly have a deeper meaning this year? :drake1
> 
> *If you think the Raptors will get homecourt in the 1st then fine, but they aren't in some higher tier than Charlotte.*


This is a bad opinion, and the fact that it is a bad opinion will become clearer and clearer as the season progresses.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Cleveland, Toronto, Atlanta, presumably Miami...
> 
> I mean, it's a little bit outrageous.


You may have a point if the Hornets had to beat out more than one of those teams for a Top four seed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nice to see a Bulls win. Still got a lot of issues though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*



RetepAdam. said:


> This is a bad opinion, and the fact that it is a bad opinion will become clearer and clearer as the season progresses.



After Cleveland really none of the other East playoff teams clearly stand out above the rest of the pack to me, and that includes the Raptors. I think Miami has the best shot at beating Cleveland but they have serious health concerns

:toomanykobes

And for the record I wouldn't pick the Hornets to finish with homecourt. I just disagree with the notion that the Raptors are so much better than them that the Hornets have little to no shot while the Raps are locks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This Sixers organization lately :mj2:mj2

How can they even justify themselve, this is just unacceptable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> This is a bad opinion, and the fact that it is a bad opinion will become clearer and clearer as the season progresses.





UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> sorry for not having faith in lowry to keep up this absurd pace that he also had last year before faltering out. :mj
> 
> and for all their good wins, they have equally bad losses to teams like the nuggets, kings, and magic(yes i know they've improved) as well as the suns.
> 
> raptors are heavily relying on lowry's greatness, hornets are getting all around production.


:mj


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Watch Charlotte be in the conference finals and Toronto sitting at home after round 1 again


:lel:lel:lel 

gr8 jk m8 10/10


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Everybody was talking about oh look at how good at the Jazz are going to be because of Gobert but in reality the biggest stand-out on that team thus far has been Favors, dude's gone berserk. He deserves to get voted into the All Star team this year imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

really? 



Notorious said:


> They have a good coach, a legit DPOY candidate, Favors is a good and consistent player, Hayward was a top 5 SF last year and has gotten better every year in the league, they're getting Burks back after he missed the majority of last season, Hood had a promising second half of the season and gets to build on that.
> 
> Their biggest flaw will obv. be PG play with Exum going down. Burke has been a massive disappointment thus far and I have little hope that he's going to suddenly breakout this year


none of us thought they were going to be great because of one player. most of us knew that favors and hayward were also good players and that the gobert emergence was going to be help push them over the edge into playoff contention.

in fact it was was you were acted dismissively toward hayward even though he's been doing great recently as well and has played a big part in helping them get wins. 



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> You're overrating Hayward, not acknowledging how much Martin and Pekovic AND Rubio missing half/more than half the season impacted this teams results, and not acknowledging Phoenix is weak at the 3 and 4 and I like Knight but then him and Bledsoe as a duo.. meh



not to mention you overrated the hell out of martin and rubio. :kobe8


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gobert has been shit this season, not DPOY candidate. Favors has evolved to more than just good, and by everybody I didn't mean the forum, I meant people in general, any small media recognition Jazz received was about the emergence of Gobert. Gobert is always the revolving block/dunk highlight reel for this team. The emergence of Favors and how good he is, is barely acknowledged and he's one of the best at his position in West currently, if not the best. I'll give credit where credit due though, Hayward has been great.

Also, Martins just having an awful year in general, apparently he's been having wrist issues but idk tbh. Also, without Rubio this year they've won 1 in 6 games, with that 1 win being against Sacramento. They are w/o a doubt better with Rubio healthy and active. Wiggins inconsistency has been problematic and the fact that he doesn't contribute much stat wise outside of scoring. KAT is showing TREMENDOUS upside and he's definitely somebody to watch as the year drags on.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Favors is not an all-star, there are 10 bigs in the west better than him, if he was playing in the East maybe, but the East has lower All-Star entry requirements


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Favors is not an all-star, there are 10 bigs in the west better than him, if he was playing in the East maybe, but the East has lower All-Star entry requirements


Lol 10? Name 10 please.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Draymond, Blake, Davis, Durant, Aldridge, Gasol, Jordan, Dirk, Duncan, Dwight

There is 0 chance of favors even sniffing the ASG in the West, all of those guys would make it over him. Popular vote says so, and they are all better than him too.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Draymond, Blake, Davis, Durant, Aldridge, Gasol, Jordan, Dirk, Duncan, Dwight
> 
> There is 0 chance of favors even sniffing the ASG in the West, all of those guys would make it over him. Popular vote says so, and they are all better than him too.


Durant classifies as a big now? Draymond, Blake and Davis are better. Aldridge, Gasol, Jordan, Duncan, Dwight are NOT as of this year. Dirk has been great though. Listing Duncan and Dwight is a joke this year honestly lmfao.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> This Sixers organization lately :mj2:mj2
> 
> How can they even justify themselve, this is just unacceptable.



At the very least, it calls for Adam Silver to re-evaluate the draft lottery. A team that *blatantly* tanks year after year should not be rewarded with a high draft pick.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

rondo is still the best true point guard in the league. people acting like he was done as if it isn't known that an acl tear takes 2 years to get u back at full strength. ainge fucked up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Idk if you've noticed but the Celtics are a lot better than the Kings, and we just played them a week ago and Isaiah shitted on Rondo

Oh and Isaiah Thomas on $7 mil a year > Rondo on the max

Ainge would've only fucked up if he kept Rondo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> No you're not :drake1


so we're not on their level or better after beating them and having as many wins as them so far? lel wat


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Idk if you've noticed but the Celtics are a lot better than the Kings, and we just played them a week ago and Isaiah shitted on Rondo
> 
> Oh and Isaiah Thomas on $7 mil a year > Rondo on the max
> 
> Ainge would've only fucked up if he kept Rondo



i wouldn't say a lot better. you'd really rather have the celtics roster than the kings? i mean gay is questionable, but you could make an argument that the kings have a legitimate big 3 which is what it takes to win. c's have a 5'9 star, and a bunch of guys who the coach has gotten to buy in, and play hard. as long as the c's could keep stevens, and all their draft picks(besides the rondo picks as that wouldn't be fair) i'd swap rosters with theirs. i don't make much out of 1 game. let me see a series before i say one team is better than another.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> so we're not on their level or better after beating them and having as many wins as them so far? lel wat



Good lord you're such a homer.

I don't think I really need to go in depth on why the Raptors aren't on the same tier as the Cavs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Broussard hears sources in his head, they talk to him, they understand*



shutupchico said:


> i wouldn't say a lot better. you'd really rather have the celtics roster than the kings? i mean gay is questionable, but you could make an argument that the kings have a legitimate big 3 which is what it takes to win. c's have a 5'9 star, and a bunch of guys who the coach has gotten to buy in, and play hard. as long as the c's could keep stevens, and all their draft picks(besides the rondo picks as that wouldn't be fair) i'd swap rosters with theirs. i don't make much out of 1 game. let me see a series before i say one team is better than another.




Lol @ Rondo & Rudy Gay being apart of a "legitimate big 3". Two guys who the last two teams they were on before they went to Sac got better after they got rid of them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> *Gobert has been shit this season, not DPOY candidate.* Favors has evolved to more than just good, and by everybody I didn't mean the forum, I meant people in general, any small media recognition Jazz received was about the emergence of Gobert. Gobert is always the revolving block/dunk highlight reel for this team. The emergence of Favors and how good he is, is barely acknowledged and he's one of the best at his position in West currently, if not the best. I'll give credit where credit due though, Hayward has been great.


come on now, you're just saying that on his stats you can see in a box score. :lmao

he still defends the paint pretty much better than everyone else and when he comes back will be a DPOY. he is literally the best defensive center in the league and he's goin to get that max deal whenever it's possible.

also favors doesn't get much recognition because it's utah. small market and they're not a top 4 team=people don't care. it's just the way it goes.



> Also, Martins just having an awful year in general, apparently he's been having wrist issues but idk tbh. Also, without Rubio this year they've won 1 in 6 games, with that 1 win being against Sacramento. They are w/o a doubt better with Rubio healthy and active. Wiggins inconsistency has been problematic and the fact that he doesn't contribute much stat wise outside of scoring. KAT is showing TREMENDOUS upside and he's definitely somebody to watch as the year drags on.


that's because rubio's replacement at point guard is zach lavine and as i told you earlier this year zach lavine is not a PG. they need an actual point guard that can SHOOT the ball and help spread the court so wiggins doesn't run into double teams and a clogged paint like he does with rubio on the court as everyone can sag off him.

wiggins is a great defender and provides blocks/steals. again, much like gobert, not everything shows up in the box score. :toomanykobes

and yes, KAT's quick emergence was unexpected and has been great for the wolves.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> *Gobert has been shit this season, not DPOY candidate.* Favors has evolved to more than just good, and by everybody I didn't mean the forum, I meant people in general, any small media recognition Jazz received was about the emergence of Gobert. Gobert is always the revolving block/dunk highlight reel for this team. The emergence of Favors and how good he is, is barely acknowledged and he's one of the best at his position in West currently, if not the best. I'll give credit where credit due though, Hayward has been great.
> 
> Also, Martins just having an awful year in general, apparently he's been having wrist issues but idk tbh. Also, without Rubio this year they've won 1 in 6 games, with that 1 win being against Sacramento. They are w/o a doubt better with Rubio healthy and active. Wiggins inconsistency has been problematic and the fact that he doesn't contribute much stat wise outside of scoring. KAT is showing TREMENDOUS upside and he's definitely somebody to watch as the year drags on.


lol wut?

Even without getting into the impact he has that's not captured in the box score, his defensive numbers are virtually identical to last year's. :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Lol @ Rondo & Rudy Gay being apart of a "legitimate big 3". Two guys who the last two teams they were on before they went to Sac got better after they got rid of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



they were a victim of circumstances though, and none of those circumstances include "skill deterioration". rondo was recovering from an injury, and was put in a bad situation with an over controlling coach who wouldn't let him play his game. so are u telling me you'd rather have the celtics roster than the kings? i can't believe that u would have rather have a team featuring isiah and the overacheivers over a team that has the best point guard, and best big in the game. i'm a celtics fan regardless, but c'mon... there isn't a better way to win than by having a dominant pg, and dominant big.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Good lord you're such a homer.
> 
> I don't think I really need to go in depth on why the Raptors aren't on the same tier as the Cavs
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



shutupchico said:


> they were a victim of circumstances though, and none of those circumstances include "skill deterioration". rondo was recovering from an injury, and was put in a bad situation with an over controlling coach who wouldn't let him play his game. so are u telling me you'd rather have the celtics roster than the kings? i can't believe that u would have rather have a team featuring isiah and the overacheivers over a team *that has the best point guard, and best big in the game. *i'm a celtics fan regardless, but c'mon... there isn't a better way to win than by having a dominant pg, and dominant big.


I thought the Kings had Seth Curry, not Steph?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

6'10 Durant isn't a big :lmao

Not only is he a big, they're playing him more at the 4 than ever.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> 6'10 Durant isn't a big :lmao
> 
> Not only is he a big, they're playing him more at the 4 than ever.


His natural position is SF, but sure w.e you need to justify your shitty and inaccurate list, Favors is a top 5 big in the West currently.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

thomas makes me sick. hate chuckin ass fake pg's. how do u not pass olynyk the ball there?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:sodone :sodone :sodone










Too exhausted from watching the WARRIORS/Celtics game to even discuss it... :sodone :sodone :sodone

24-0... WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors kicked out at 2 again.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

that game was over. olynyk wide open at the buzzer, bang bang. but nope, 5'2 thomas would rather take it in on bogut, and everyone else who is 10 feet taller than him. oh well, good game... warriors deserved to win.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

One hell of a game. Warriors just wont die


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Merry Blissmas @Ho Ho Drago @NotGuilty



shutupchico said:


> that game was over. olynyk wide open at the buzzer, bang bang. but nope, 5'2 thomas would rather take it in on bogut, and everyone else who is 10 feet taller than him. oh well, good game... warriors deserved to win.


Yes, @Notorious was noting that Isaiah Thomas was making one poor decision after another down the stretch of the game. 



Bones said:


> One hell of a game. Warriors just wont die


Yes indeed. :curry2

It was a tremendous game. 

27.3% of the WARRIORS' total scoring from wings Harrison Barnes and Klay Thompson, both out with sprained ankles. Not to take anything away from the Celtics but this did engender a more simplistic strategy than one would typically find from an opposing team against the Warriors. It was all about containing Steph Curry. Brad Stevens probably whispered in Avery Bradley's ear, like a Persian servant instructing Darius, "Remember the Athenians" before every meal leading to the confrontation with the adversary. "Stop Steph Curry," Stevens must have whispered. "Stop Steph Curry." 

As Jesse Ventura might have said in _Predator_, Bradley was dug in wherever Curry went "like an Alabama tick." Bradley tugged, bumped, held, scratched, raked, rocked and tussled up against Curry, giving the superstar leading scorer in the league all he could handle and more. Bradley's defensive effort kept Curry reasonably contained throughout the entire night, and with no Thompson to stretch the floor in the way that is typical of the Warriors' average offensive game plan, one could see Curry make unusual mistakes, missing some layups, slipping and sliding and turning the ball over a few times down the stretch. This was more of an "old school" NBA game from a previous era as both teams answered the other's physical challenge. 

Stevens' tactical maneuverings rotated the Celtics rather well, and the Celtics were constantly overplaying and clogging almost all shooting lanes. It was only sensible, with the Warriors' normal secondary and tertiary offensive weapons were not suited up. The coaching move was bold and daring. For the most part it was fairly successful. 

Bradley's efforts against Curry were reminiscent of Corey Joseph, in how he would scratch, grab and bump, as well as Tony Allen's persistent, fundamentally sound defensive brilliance. Bradley is quite the talent, but he would be well-served by receiving pointers from Joseph on how to get away with as great a degree of contact as possible.

The dynamism the Warriors brought to the game was swinging dramatically from sky high to Death Valley-low. With roughly two minutes left in the second overtime, this pendulum was well established by the sequence which saw Curry step out of bounds on one play, immediately followed by the Warriors playing 24 seconds of stifling, lockdown defense and forcing a shot clock violation. That was magnificent. :banderas 

Almost hilariously, the Warriors, who frequently like to eschew more conventional M.O.s, opted to not go for a 2-for-1 setup not just once in regulation, not just twice with regulation winding down and the first overtime in its last minute, but thrice with those two occasions as well as the last minute of the second OT. Each time they had the ball with approximately 40 seconds left of game clock and they took their time with the possession each and every time, frightening the hell out of some Warriors fans out there, I'm sure side, by setting the Celtics up to have the final possession.

DRAYMONEYYY GREEEEN with a 5X5... 24 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 5 blocks, 5 steals. :woo :woo

DRAYMONEYYY. FESTUS EZELI. CURRY. SHAUN "DR." LIVINGSTON. IGGY. IAN CLARK. 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets blowout Memphis in The Grindhouse! :cheer :woo :dance We are now (6-7) against teams with winning record and have a chance to even that up against a tired Boston team at home tonight. :mark:

I got to see both OT periods in the Golden State @ Boston game and wow I must say it was the game of the season so far for my money. The Warriors had plenty of chances to quit missing so many key players but continued to fight on. Breaking the Lakers win streak seems like destiny at this point.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^OKC/Magic takes the cake and raps/warriors part 1 was better as well imo.

im forgetting a few, i wouldn't really say that was game of the year, especially with how sloppy it was. both teams had chances to put the game away but just kept failing.




Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> His natural position is SF, but sure w.e you need to justify your shitty and inaccurate list, Favors is a top 5 big in the West currently.




we gotta get back to you hating on gobert for literally no reason and disrespecting him as a DPOY candidate. :cudi

how are you going to call the best, not one of the best, but THE best interior defender in the league trash. :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

deso actually said bradley needs to take lessons from cory joseph in defense, even if it was just getting away with as much contact as possible. :drake1 best perimeter player in the league needs no lessons from anyone. if he needs lessons on not fouling out he should go ask draymond green how he played 20 minutes with 5 fouls without apparently ever committing a single foul. :mj

curry actually set a career high for free throws tonight. :lmao



shutupchico said:


> they were a victim of circumstances though, and none of those circumstances include "skill deterioration". rondo was recovering from an injury, and was put in a bad situation with an over controlling coach who wouldn't let him play his game. so are u telling me you'd rather have the celtics roster than the kings? i can't believe that u would have rather have a team featuring isiah and the overacheivers over a team that has the best point guard, and best big in the game. i'm a celtics fan regardless, but c'mon... there isn't a better way to win than by having a dominant pg, and dominant big.


you seriously just call carlisle "an overcontrolling coach"? if you have to take shots at a top 3 coach in the league to prop up rondo then you know youre just talking out of your ass. if rondo couldnt work with him then that's on him, not carlisle, as he was the coach and he's one of the best coaches in the league. rondo isn't one of the best players in the league nor a top PG(yes, he's not even close to sniffing top 5) so for you to blame carlisle over him is a joke.


best point guard? that's funny even if youre trying to talk about strictly playmakers. 

westbrook: assist rate- 50.8%, turnover rate- 18.2%, usage- 34.2%. TS%- 58%
rondo: assist rate- 46.5%, turnover rate- 22.1%, usage rate- 19.5% TS%- 49.5


what is he better than westbrook at? anything?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'll say this.

I'm fucking sick of the "moral victories". Last week after they had a close game with the Spurs I had to hear the talk about moral victories. After the Warriors game, I hear again the talk about it being a "moral victory" that they kept it close. Shit, next week after we lose to the Cavs I'll probably hear about another moral victory.

This has been the story with this team all season. They beat up on bad teams but when they get matched up with good ones, they fall apart in crunch time because they lack starpower and it's evident. Look at the teams we lost to: Toronto has Lowry, Indiana has George, Mavs have Dirk, the Hawks have Millsap, the Spurs have Leonard, Warriors have Curry, shit even though they're not good the Nets have Lopez. Only one player on the team that can consistently create his own shot and he's the smallest player in the league. Once the playoffs come, this team will be food once again because of this. When the only real scoring threat on the team is a 5'8 PG, you're gonna have problems.

I know Olynyk had a great game last night but he's not reliable. Ainge has to make a move to bring in another scorer. I love Isaiah but there's only so much he's capable of, and this team isn't doing anything with him as the #1 option.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

fortunately the raptors don't need moral victories. they just win the majority of games they're tested in :kobe3


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If the Warriors make it to that christmas game undefeated those ratings are going to be insane.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> ^OKC/Magic takes the cake and raps/warriors part 1 was better as well imo.
> 
> im forgetting a few, i wouldn't really say that was game of the year, especially with how sloppy it was. both teams had chances to put the game away but just kept failing.
> 
> ...


The dude misses open baskets lmfao, he's gotten worse at scoring since last year when there was all this hype surrounding his improvement and ability to score, and suddenly he has nothing to show for it? There's also Whiteside, Davis, Jordan and Ibaka.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I would like to know when people were ever hyping Gobert's scoring ability. Gotta be trolling at this point


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Draymond making my top 5 SF/PF proud :trips5


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> deso actually said bradley needs to take lessons from cory joseph in defense, even if it was just getting away with as much contact as possible. :drake1 best perimeter player in the league needs no lessons from anyone. if he needs lessons on not fouling out he should go ask draymond green how he played 20 minutes with 5 fouls without apparently ever committing a single foul. :mj
> 
> curry actually set a career high for free throws tonight. :lmao
> 
> ...


he was overcontrolling. he tried to make rondo play a certain way, and would pull him from the game early if rondo didn't oblige to his every command. u don't try to control the best pg in the league, u work with him instead...as doc used to do, and as karl is doing now. as for being the best pg in the league, well, when u are the best passer in the league at the playmaking position, and can still score at a great clip, that makes u better than an incredible scorer, who is just a good passer. rondo also gets more rebounds.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i haven't heard anything about moral victories. the players, and stevens all seemed sick over the loss. the only moral victory will be yours next week.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the sad thing about the c's is, i don't even think that they're 1 player away. they need a high caliber big, and a sf that can get his own shot... and a new starting pg. to be honest, crowder is quickly becoming my favorite player on the team. the guy gets the most out of his limited talent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> The dude misses open baskets lmfao, he's gotten worse at scoring since last year when there was all this hype surrounding his improvement and ability to score, and suddenly he has nothing to show for it? There's also Whiteside,* Davis, Jordan and Ibaka*.


no, theyre not even close.

youre basically comparing someone`s ability to shoot 3s with curry. gobert is easily the best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



shutupchico said:


> he was overcontrolling. he tried to make rondo play a certain way, and would pull him from the game early if rondo didn't oblige to his every command. u don't try to control the best pg in the league, u work with him instead...as doc used to do, and as karl is doing now. as for being the best pg in the league, well, when u are the best passer in the league at the playmaking position, and can still score at a great clip, that makes u better than an incredible scorer, who is just a good passer. rondo also gets more rebounds.


rondo is not the best pg in the league. carlisle is arguably the best coach in the league. as a player you gotta learn your coach`s system, not do your own shit because you think you're smarter than him(and no, rondo is not smarter than him).

kings have a losing record and you're out here preaching about rondo, be real.

also westbrook is the better passer as well. he averages more boards and has a better rebound percentage. stop talking out of your ass, westbrook is the better playmaker/rebounder/scorer/defender. rondo ain't close to the best, he's not a top 5 PG. you're obsessed with box scores. :kobe


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> His natural position is SF, but sure w.e you need to justify your shitty and inaccurate list, Favors is a top 5 big in the West currently.


He's a SF but since your first argument was that Favors (who's a tremendous player btw) should get voted all star, he's right to list KD before Favors because technically, they're both "frontcourt" players in the shitty ASG voting system.

Plus, OKC's small ball lineup has been shitting all over their opponents with KD playing 4 during those stretches. Oh, and KD is 6'10 (looks 6'11 and his wingspan is gigantic).

And btw, what the hell are you saying ?! Gobert's not shit :kobe
Have you seen the opposite teams' FG % when he's defending the paint ? He's still raw offensivelly but he's probably the best defending interior today (except maybe for Draymond Green).




shutupchico said:


> he was overcontrolling. he tried to make rondo play a certain way, and would pull him from the game early if rondo didn't oblige to his every command. u don't try to control the best pg in the league, u work with him instead...as doc used to do, and as karl is doing now. *as for being the best pg in the league, well, when u are the best passer in the league at the playmaking position, and can still score at a great clip, that makes u better than an incredible scorer, who is just a good passer. rondo also gets more *rebounds.


Good Lord, what a load of crap this post is :westbrook3

First of all, playmaking isn't only assisting.

Just a good passer ? He's averaging 10 asts per game.

I suggest you read this :
http://grantland.com/features/russe...nference-kevin-durant-serge-ibaka-kevin-love/

Maybe cold hard facts will open your eyes on how a great playmaker Russ has become (RIP Grantland btw).

Rondo also gets more rebounds ? Nope. Russ is averaging 7.3 rbds per game. Rondo is at 6.9.
Also, as for career avgs, Westbrook's 5.3 rbds/game are superior to Rondo's 4.8.

Rondo can still score at a great clip ? Nope, can't see it either :whoo

Simply said, Westbrook is vastly superior to Rondo in almost every facets of the game. :fact


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

before someone says something, i was using westbrook and not curry because westbrook has better passing numbers than rondo as well everything else. curry is obviously better too. chico needs to let his rondo stanning die. :toomanykobes


and im with stax that durant can be considered a big. he's 6'11 with shoes on at the very least. he plays PF a lot so it's not like it's hard to say he's a big these days.


i'd also take favors over griffin tho. his offense has improved, but his defense is where the major difference is. he's honestly upped his game everywhere while grififn has simply added an automatic mid-range jumper. ill take the better defender.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

everybody values different things. i really don't need stats to tell me rondo is a much better passer than curry, or westbrook, and almost as good at scoring. well not almost as good at scoring as curry. at the end of the day i'd rather have the quarterback who throws for his touchdowns instead of runs for them, and i'd rather have the point guard who passes for his assists and makes all his teammates better, instead of trying to lead the league in scoring. i think okc would have a title by now if rondo was there the whole time. guys like westbrook are better on teams that aren't as good because of their explosive scoring ability, but they don't win u championships.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*NBA: A shift in power?*

Granted it is early in the season, only about 1/4 through, but the dominance of the West is not going on this year. I noticed this when I was checking how my Pistons, who are 9th in the East, would fair in the West. Fact is they would be tied for 6th. 

West has 2 teams with a losing record in top 8, ie playoff teams, and only 3 teams with a .600 winning % or better.

East has 2 teams with a winning record outside of top 8 and 5 teams with a .600 winning % or better. 

Still a long way to go but other than the top two teams being in the West things are pretty even and one could even say the East has passed the West.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Embiid getting swole










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675546752498405376
Be patient a little while longer Philly. He's coming :denzel


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

BUCKS STOPPED THE LAKERS ON THEIR STREAK AND THEY STOPPED THE BUCKS TONIGHT. IT'S OVER.




good job, good effort, but y'all aint lakers all time good. :subban


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Damn you Milwaukee.

Ruining a good thing.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Buck conquered the streak.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Mr. Trip Dub.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Embiid getting swole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drose Why couldn't it be this season :mj2 


Heck of a run by the Warriors though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

December 12th, 2015: Golden State Warriors, 24-1.
December 12th, 1995: Chicago Bulls, 16-2.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This is the greatest night of my life. Bucks win the World Heavyweight Championship!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, the Bulls had a rough schedule and not many rest days near the end of the season it seems.
This was in comment to Stax's post.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Another Christmas Painkiller @gobsaycomeon @Merry Blissmas @Stax Classic @UnDeFeatedSanta @Headliner

The Streak is dead, long live the Streak! :mark: roud

This WARRIORS team was never going 82-0. It is likely that they will fail to duplicate the Chicago Bulls' 1995-'96 season total of 72 wins. 

Really proud of the WARRIORS for such an unbelievably fantastic six weeks of basketball. Going for eight straight wins with no Harrison Barnes, playing a SEGABABA (Second Game of a Back-to-Back) in Milwaukee after going 58 minutes with two overtimes against the Celtics...

No excuses, though: the Bucks were the better team, the first team all year to contain the Warriors to under 100 points (which I predicted to friends before the game started, ha). Greg Monroe is probably the best pure post-scorer the DUBS have played all season thus far, and going small against the Bucks was a tactical error on Luke Walton's part because as great as Draymond GREEN is, he could not guard Monroe. BOGUT or EZELI were necessary for that. 

As marvelous as the WARRIORS are as presently constituted, the overall spectacular play of CURRY, GREEN, BARNES pre-injury, BOGUT and KLAY for a few games, ha, has covered a few sins. The bench has no true volume scorer on it, and without Barnes around to babysit the squad through certain rotations they become ineffectual. 

Nevertheless, this may only be nitpicking. The WARRIORS are a wonderment, and congratulations to the Milwaukee Bucks and all of their fans. 

:clap :clap :clap 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@DesolationRow

*I expected lots of sad faces in that post, but it's good to see that your spirits haven't been crushed (Y)*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Bucks are the one in 24 & 1. Eat, sleep, conquer the streak.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Holy shit, been so caught up in the UFC didnt realize Warriors lost, big ups to Bucks, they broke the Lakers 33 streak aswell FYI. :clap


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> I would like to know when people were ever hyping Gobert's scoring ability. Gotta be trolling at this point


All over Real GM, especially during what was it? FIBA? Bunch of posters and actual analysts/writers. 



shutupchico said:


> everybody values different things. i really don't need stats to tell me rondo is a much better passer than curry, or westbrook, and almost as good at scoring. well not almost as good at scoring as curry. at the end of the day i'd rather have the quarterback who throws for his touchdowns instead of runs for them, and i'd rather have the point guard who passes for his assists and makes all his teammates better, instead of trying to lead the league in scoring. i think okc would have a title by now if rondo was there the whole time. guys like westbrook are better on teams that aren't as good because of their explosive scoring ability, but they don't win u championships.


Rondo is not on the level of Curry or Westbrook lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets were absolutely robbed by the refs. Thomas flopped out of bounds and they called a phantom foul on Cody Zeller and then Thomas traveled later on right in front of two refs and yet no call. We looked more tired than them and they were coming off a Double OT game on the road. We probably wouldn't have done anything with the possessions anyway but it still sucks!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










- Vic


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Merry Blissmas said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> *I expected lots of sad faces in that post, but it's good to see that your spirits haven't been crushed (Y)*


It's all good, my friend. :curry
@Stax Classic @Muta 



> The Bucks have ended 12+ game winning streaks five six times in their history. Each of the first five times, the losing team went on to win the NBA championship.
> 
> The list:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bucks. :curry2

:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i hope this win turns around the bucks season. they've been disappointing this year. :mj2


GREEK FREAK had a huge triple double today, which kind of slipped through the cracks due to the streak.


also heat only have three players left from their first title with lebron. it's so weird how fast that team changed. if only this warrior team was around 2 years ago rather now than, the spurs/warriors and heat/warriors would be a lot better than the current spurs vs. warriors and cavs/warriors. :mj2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Celtics are definitely showing improvement...I hope there is the chance they could be a 5 seed at best in the East this year. The way they took the Warriors to the limit and beat the Hornets last night...those are games they would have folded on in the past.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta;55035385[B said:


> ]i hope this win turns around the bucks season. they've been disappointing this year.[/B] :mj2
> 
> 
> GREEK FREAK had a huge triple double today, which kind of slipped through the cracks due to the streak.
> ...



I hope this is the turning point. I was nervous going into the year at the loss of Dudley and Pachulia, as it left a void of veteran leadership. The team is just so damn young. 

In any case, last night's win got me so pumped I couldn't sleep. That hasn't happened for awhile with my favorite team in sports.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Alexis Bootyful Christmas Season said:


> Wow, the Bulls had a rough schedule and not many rest days near the end of the season it seems.
> This was in comment to Stax's post.


I'd look at back to backs and 4 in 5 days, it was a more compacted schedule I think, that they're trying to get away from nowadays.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Lol 10? Name 10 please.


Since we are talking about making the All-Star, we are counting _FORWARDS_.

Draymond Green, LaMarcus Aldridge, Kawhi Leonard, Kevin Durant, Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan, DeMarcus Cousins, Dirk Nowiztki, Marc Gasol, Anthony Davis, are clearly better players. And that makes 10.

We can also debate if Zaza Pachulia, Gordon Hayward, Rudy Gobert, Danilo Gallinari, Andre Iguodala, Dwight Howard, Zach Randolph, Karl-Anthony Towns, Ryan Anderson, Serge Ibaka, Rudy Gay, Tim Duncan having being better or having a better season. And that makes 12.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Since we are talking about making the All-Star, we are counting _FORWARDS_.
> 
> Draymond Green, LaMarcus Aldridge, Kawhi Leonard, Kevin Durant, Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan, DeMarcus Cousins, Dirk Nowiztki, Marc Gasol, Anthony Davis, are clearly better players. And that makes 10.
> 
> We can also debate if Zaza Pachulia, Gordon Hayward, Rudy Gobert, Danilo Gallinari, Andre Iguodala, Dwight Howard, Zach Randolph, Karl-Anthony Towns, Ryan Anderson, Serge Ibaka, Rudy Gay, Tim Duncan having being better or having a better season. And that makes 12.


Lol uh no, the conversation shifted to SPECIFICALLY bigs in the west, so no I don't recognize KD or Kawhi as bigs. Draymond and Davis are a given on that list, Dirk is recognizable THIS season compared to last season. Favors and Gasol aren't too far from eachother and I would put them at 4/5 on my list. Cousins admittedly said in an interview he's playing like shit, and Jordans not having a better season than Favors at all. Your second list is a fucking joke.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

cousins is better than favors. he had two really bad games which is what he was talking about referring to him playing like shit, not the whole season.



Fighter Daron said:


> Since we are talking about making the All-Star, we are counting _FORWARDS_.
> 
> Draymond Green,* LaMarcus Aldridge*, Kawhi Leonard, Kevin Durant, Blake Griffin, *DeAndre Jordan*, DeMarcus Cousins, *Dirk Nowiztki*, Marc Gasol, Anthony Davis, are clearly better players. And that makes 10.
> 
> We can also debate if Zaza Pachulia, Gordon Hayward, Rudy Gobert, Danilo Gallinari, Andre Iguodala, Dwight Howard, Zach Randolph, Karl-Anthony Towns, Ryan Anderson, Serge Ibaka, Rudy Gay, Tim Duncan having being better or having a better season. And that makes 12.


why are you just naming players?


that's literally the problem with modern basketball is that people don't fucking include how well players are defensively when they talk about players. LA/dirk are fucking awful defensively. deandre is awful offensively. cousins is also pretty bad offensively, draymond is versatile as fuck, but put him on another team and i doubt he's as good offensively as favors as he'd have problems getting open looks. 

out of all the players on your second list, only zaza/hayward have even a margin of debate. zaza has played extremely well this season so i'll give him the nod, but he's not as good as favors. hayward has stepped out with rudy out as much as favors has, but he's been less consistent this season than favors has and again he's not as good defensively.

out of all the bigs in the west, favors has played top 3 with the way he can go both ways. that's something a lot of the players on your list are incapable of.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Favors plays on an average team that happens to be in one of the smallest markets in the league, so it's no surprise he gets drastically underrated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

im talking about in general though. a lot of people, and im sorry a lot of you in this thread, seem to have zero clue about the defensive end and pretty much neglect it. 

LA isn't better than favors because he's automatic from midrange because he struggles defensively and always had(although he's hardly the worst).

jahlil okafor has been absolutely dreadful this season because he plays ZERO defense and sixers have one of the worst interior defenses in the league with him on the court. this is after back to back top 10 defense seasons.

gobert isn't great offensively, but the fact he's the best interior defender in the league thrusts up him in the best convo whether you like his scoring or not. scoring is not everything in the nba, people really need to realize this. :kobe


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I can surely say that I became a fan of this Knight/Bledsoe duo. Bledsoe 4 steals and 4 blocks tonight. Damn.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Still no idea why the Bucks traded away Knight in the most random 3-way trade of the season when Knight was killing it lmfao, for MCW of all trash guards.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> Bledsoe 4 steals and 4 blocks tonight. Damn.


He would be great in the All-Star game.



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> LA/dirk are fucking awful defensively. deandre is awful offensively.


Well, LA is better than Nowitzki by leaps and bounds, but I'd rather have a defensive center next to those two guys than Favors and an average guy. These players can win you championships (2011).



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> cousins is also pretty bad offensively,


:trips7

Interior scoring, midrange shooting, pump-fake, great passing, great FT shooter and now he's draining threes...Ok.



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> draymond is versatile as fuck, but put him on another team and i doubt he's as good offensively as favors as he'd have problems getting open looks.


You're right, but this goes all the other way around, Green is the key to the GSW, he's the reason they can go five-out, switch everything and become the pace and space demons that won the championship last year. Put Favors in Green' spot and that team is doomed.



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> out of all the players on your second list, only zaza/hayward have even a margin of debate. zaza has played extremely well this season so i'll give him the nod, but he's not as good as favors. hayward has stepped out with rudy out as much as favors has, but he's been less consistent this season than favors has and again he's not as good defensively.


To put it on perspective, I think Gobert is much better than Favors on defense than Favors is better than him on the offensive end. Same thing with Howard or Ibaka. It goes the other way around with Randolph for example.



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> out of all the bigs in the west, favors has played top 3 with the way he can go both ways. that's something a lot of the players on your list are incapable of.


If we are looking specifically for two-way bigs, yes, he's there behind Davis, Green, Gasol and maybe Duncan, but the rest of the guys are just much better offensively, defensively or more versatile.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@UnDeFeatedSanta

Saw this post on RealGM, figured you'd appreciate :westbrook2



> Now you can say this isnt based on his solely skill but his athleticism allowing him aka ( bird vs lebron passer argument ) to use it but so far he's been better in many passing metrics than chris paul so far this year.
> 
> From NBA.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> He would be great in the All-Star game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is really unfair to say favors can't do this or that, especially offensively, when he's never had a single good point guard in his career. his best point guard has been trey burke.

duncan has had parker, green has steph(i have no doubt in my mind they could win a championship with favors there too), and marc has had conley. 

And Favors is much better defensively than Ibaka is. Ibaka is prone to fucking up since he goes for the block so much, but overall favors can hold the paint down better. not sure why you're trying to understate favors impact when he's been good for most of his career, except he had the unfortunate experience of having to play next to kanter.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nice to see the Bulls take care of business after a sluggish 1st half. :jbutler had himself a nice game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pistons on that last possession! :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Snell was immense tonight :snell


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

rose only attempted 3 shots? :ti

does he even care about basketball anymore?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> With 37-pt win tonight, Spurs (13.2) pass Warriors (13.1) for highest average margin of victory in NBA this season.


 @DesolationRow


y'all are 24-1, so this is fairly absurd. :bosh

i was about to say 4th quarter benchings have something to do with it, but spurs have done halftime benchings as well as full on rest games already.

@Notorious

OKC/spurs/warriors are 36-4 against the west while being 25-10 against the East(thunder making up 6 of those losses). it's officially over. :mj2


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> rose only attempted 3 shots? :ti
> 
> does he even care about basketball anymore?



He's saving himself for free agency...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Still no idea why the Bucks traded away Knight in the most random 3-way trade of the season when Knight was killing it lmfao, for MCW of all trash guards.


I still agree with the trade in theory, although Knight is making me second guess a bit. The reason was salary related. They decided Knight was not the point guard of the future and he was due for a big extension. MCW is still on his rookie contract, so they took a flyer on him. I understand the logic. As to Knight not being the point guard of the future for the Bucks, I think they were correct. He's a combo guard. Good kid, still improving, may make them regret the move, but not a good point guard and, due to lack of court vision, probably never will be.

The real controversy, in my eyes, is not taking the Lakers pick instead of MCW.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

KOBE IS THE GREATEST. :drose



shoutout to deso for trying to trash him earlier in the year. :mj


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Anyone else find it hilarious that Mike Malone has the Nuggets with a better record than the Kings?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Anyone else find it hilarious that Mike Malone has the Nuggets with a better record than the Kings?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In 4 years when they lose Boogie I gotta make a compilation of all the dumb fucking shit they did in the span of a decade. :kobe9


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Is the title of the thread based on Orton's theme song? XD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:drose off to a good start so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Vintage Rose showed up tonight. 

4 wins a in a row baby


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> 
> y'all are 24-1, so this is fairly absurd. :bosh
> ...


Fascinating. One plausible explanation aside from the fact that this San Antonio Spurs team is one of the nastiest squads I've seen--everyone would be talking about them if the Warriors did not exist--is that the Warriors' pace factor is 101.8. They are #2 in pace this season, just narrowly behind the Sacramento Kings (Phoenix Suns, the Warriors' opponent tonight, is currently #3 ). The Spurs are #2 7 in pace factor at 95.7. The faster the possessions, the more possessions there are in the game, and the volume of scoring sometimes legitimately underrates the Warriors' defense. However, that only goes so far to make this understandable; I'm sure the Warriors and Spurs will probably remain dominant in point differential! :woo

I also blame the bench unit, which has frequently underperformed in terms of scoring this season, so thirty-plus-point blowouts become thirteen-point wins. It's still a fine bench overall but I've noticed that the Spurs' bench has, for the most part, kept up its end in scoring with remarkable consistency this season, which is hardly surprising. 



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> KOBE IS THE GREATEST. :drose
> 
> 
> 
> shoutout to deso for trying to trash him earlier in the year. :mj


:mj You're welcome. Happy I could motivate him to #bebetter . :cuji


Meanwhile, tonight... http://espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400828268 :sodone :sodone :sodone

:klay was the star... 43 points... That 23-4 run in the last five minutes of the first half was just... :woo :woo :banderas 

DRAYMONEYYYYY (who's going to need his own smiley quite soon I believe) with his fourth triple-double of the season... :banderas :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

:curry was his usual spectacular self as well! :woo

BOGUT... The SPLASH BROTHERS were +37 for the game, DRAYMONEYYY was +39 but BOGUT, with no points, hahaha, was, as he was told by Green as the starters left the game after the third quarter, +42! :woo :mark: :cheer :dance 

And B-RUSH, Brandon RUSH, with three three-pointers early on in the first quarter which saw some sluggish performances from the Warriors as they got into a new groove following the epical road trip and lengthy layover of time off at home leading into this game. 

IGGY, too! :mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 
@Merry Blissmas @Ho Ho Drago


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

An uninspired effort from Charlotte this evening in Orlando. We lost by 15 and it wasn't really that close. The Magic were nailing threes all night and clicking on all cylinders. The Hornets have the Raptors in a huge home game tonight. If we lose that one we may just totally fall apart but I'm hoping this team proves me wrong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> Fascinating. One plausible explanation aside from the fact that this San Antonio Spurs team is one of the nastiest squads I've seen--everyone would be talking about them if the Warriors did not exist--is that the Warriors' pace factor is 101.8. They are #2 in pace this season, just narrowly behind the Sacramento Kings (Phoenix Suns, the Warriors' opponent tonight, is currently #3 ). The Spurs are #2 7 in pace factor at 95.7. The faster the possessions, the more possessions there are in the game, and the volume of scoring sometimes legitimately underrates the Warriors' defense. However, that only goes so far to make this understandable; I'm sure the Warriors and Spurs will probably remain dominant in point differential! :woo
> 
> I also blame the bench unit, which has frequently underperformed in terms of scoring this season, so thirty-plus-point blowouts become thirteen-point wins. It's still a fine bench overall but I've noticed that the Spurs' bench has, for the most part, kept up its end in scoring with remarkable consistency this season, which is hardly surprising.


yup, warriors have the 4th best defensive rating in the league(which adjusts defensive statistics per 100 possessions which helps account for pace).

they're at a solid 97.8 barely behind the bulls who are 96.2. then there's the spurs at 92.

kawhi and timmy are just fucking up everyone up and even LA has done better defensively this year. danny green is also still helpful in that area even though his offense has completely disappeared.

thunder have done a fucking lot better in december too having a defensive rating of 96.6. And again, then there's the spurs with a 89.3 rating and an absurd 24.2 net rating. :bosh


western conference playoffs will be fun for at least these matchups(hopefully there's no injuries this year). :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

We just need a "He don't play" gif of Dray @DesolationRow

FORGOT ABOUT DRAY


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:lmao 

gotta love nba refs. last few seconds of regulation, game is tied, lowry calls timeout as soon as the raptors establish possession, no whistle. demar moves the ball up, shoots, ball goes in but plot twist: the refs decided to whistle the timeout while the ball was in the air (about a good five seconds after lowry had originally called for it), then they have the audacity to keep the game clock at 0.7 seconds. the result was a rushed play that prevented a regulation finish, and ultimately led to a hornets victory.

talk about a screwjob. this only happens with the raptors fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> yup, warriors have the 4th best defensive rating in the league(which adjusts defensive statistics per 100 possessions which helps account for pace).
> 
> they're at a solid 97.8 barely behind the bulls who are 96.2. then there's the spurs at 92.
> 
> ...


Great points. The Western Conference playoffs are going to be marvelous! :woo :drose

As for the West/East returning to a balance, a lot of the "bubble contenders" in the West are flopping this season, and quite a few of the lottery-stuffed East teams are precociously putting together solid seasons. Not surprising to see this ensue.



Stax Classic said:


> We just need a "He don't play" gif of Dray @DesolationRow
> 
> FORGOT ABOUT DRAY


:lmao :mark: Excellent,*Stax*! :mark:


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So Lebron crashed into woman in the front seats, and I still wonder, why the f_ck they put these chairs so god damn near the court? Why not put the stands or smthng between the court and seats? :westbrook3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Jeremy Lin went off tonight starting for an under the weather Batum! He had 35 points and hit some big shots in OT. It was a weird game the Hornets dominated for most of the way and still only trailed a grand total of once all game and that was in overtime after blowing a 16 point second half lead. I'm not sure what either team can really take away from this game. Toronto had JV and Carroll out and Batum was sick along with Big Al serving game two of his league suspension. All I know is that I am glad that we pulled this one out because a loss here after dominating most of the game would have had effects on this team down the road. Hopefully Batum gets well before we play at Washington on Saturday night because even though Lin filled in nicely Batum is like a Swiss Army Knife and when we got discombobulated down the stretch I am not sure that that would happen with Batum available and in the game. The Hornets now have impressive wins over Miami, Chicago (twice), and Toronto. All in all after having a pathetic effort in Orlando I am happy with the bounce back win the very next night over a legit Toronto team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Embracer said:


> So Lebron crashed into woman in the front seats, and I still wonder, why the f_ck they put these chairs so god damn near the court? Why not put the stands or smthng between the court and seats? :westbrook3


Er idk bout you but I would love for NBA players to crash into me if Im sitting front row, IT'S WHAT IM PAYING FOR (not to be crashed into, but that fan interaction opportunity/experience).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Er idk bout you but I would love for NBA players to crash into me if Im sitting front row, IT'S WHAT IM PAYING FOR (not to be crashed into, but that fan interaction opportunity/experience).


she was taken out in the stretcher. no one is paying for that.


and it's fucking utterly unsafe for the athletes. i can get why fans might enjoy it, again it's as up close and personal as you can get with the players, but them diving for loose balls could easily result in a bad injury if they're having to go through people.

also these guys are massive and i wouldn't want to catch one of their elbows that could legitimately fuck a person up if they're going fast enough.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> she was taken out in the stretcher. no one is paying for that.
> 
> 
> and it's fucking utterly unsafe for the athletes. i can get why fans might enjoy it, again it's as up close and personal as you can get with the players, but them diving for loose balls could easily result in a bad injury if they're having to go through people.
> ...


Pretty sure any athlete with a heart that causes an injury like that would compensate for it..

Also, the cameramen are more problematic for the players than the fans are, so if anything needs to be addressed first, it's definitely that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So the Sacramento Kings co-owners purchased a spot in the LCS (League of Legends Championship Series), with a really credible roster signed as well. And just announced today, Rick Fox purchased a team formerly known as Gravity and plans to rename it to Echo Fox (rumoured name atm, can't confirm team name completely). So people associated with the NBA now have ownership of two teams in League of Legends.

http://www.dailydot.com/esports/sacramento-kings-team-coast-lcs/


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

stevens needs to pull his head out of his ass. nobody in the world except for him thinks jerebko isn't the worst player in the nba. he's putting that fucker in there in crunchtime, obviously it's gonna end up as a loss. his rotations in general are retarded, no consistency.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> So the Sacramento Kings co-owners purchased a spot in the LCS (League of Legends Championship Series), with a really credible roster signed as well. And just announced today, Rick Fox purchased a team formerly known as Gravity and plans to rename it to Echo Fox (rumoured name atm, can't confirm team name completely). So people associated with the NBA now have ownership of two teams in League of Legends.
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/esports/sacramento-kings-team-coast-lcs/


kings owner is the dumbest motherfucker in the league.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Thanks Raptors for beating the Heat tonight and putting the Hornets back in first place in the division! Now let's not blow it and win in Washington tomorrow night. :cudi


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

4th OT in Bulls/Pistons game.

:done 
:done 
:done 
:done


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Damn! Tbe Bucks are on fire. 70 in the first half?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the Bulls have to travel to NY and most likely lose again tomorrow FUCKK


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Merry Blissmas @Ho Ho Drogo @Bones



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Damn! Tbe Bucks are on fire. 70 in the first half?


It was the worst of games, it was the best of games. It was truly a tale of two halves. As the Bucks scored a season-high 70 in the first half for themselves against a porous Warriors defense. On the other end of the court the Warriors were getting obliterated by the Bucks' superior switching. Lots of sloppiness from :curry and DRAYMONEYYY for the first half, and that even bled into the second half. Moreover, Luke Walton needs to adjust more quickly and effectively. The two bigs lineup for the Warriors is flat unplayable. Without Barnes, it's arguably a necessary evil when Draymond is on the bench, but a reshuffling could perhaps function: Speights at 5, Rush at 4. Or McAdoo at 5, Speights on the bench taking the game in. Nate Duncan has been calling for this modification every single time Speights is out on the floor at the 4. Rush cannot create for himself, but at least he can defend fairly well. Speights is like Jarrett Jack with mono out there in that particular unit. 

WARRIORS were down 100-89 with just under 8 minutes left... The clampdown on defense ensued and a 32-12 run was enjoyed to the bitter end of the game. 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bones said:


> the Bulls have to travel to NY and most likely lose again tomorrow FUCKK


I'm not sure if Gasol will play. The dude could barely move by the end of the game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well given hes like 36 and just played like 56 minutes. I doubt he will play, nor will Rose.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls should trade Mirotic and give Portis the main event push imo


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pistons half way to their win total from last year already. Drummond needs to work on his damn free throws. If he can make a shot from half court he should be able to make more than half from the flippin free throw line. If should make at least half. If he can shoot over 70-75% he would be unstoppable.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Why Kyrie have to make his debut against Philly though? We suffered enough already :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:kyrie


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If there is any chance that there is any member of the Boston Celtics front office that lurks this board (I know there is no chance really)...please don't trade for Dwight Howard. A few years ago I would have killed to have this guy on the team. Now, he's a malcontent and a coach killer who couldn't fulfill his amazing potential.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



cactus_jack22 said:


>


if you're cant support them in their 8th bad year in 70 years then don't bother supporting them. :mj


most final appearances, most wins, most playoff appearances, most playoff wins, a bunch of all time greats both player and coach wise. any fan that wants to abandon ship because of a few bad seasons doesn't deserve to support them. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

My premature all-star predictions. Not necessarily who I think should get voted in, but who I think will get voted in.

Lowry/Wall
Wade/Butler/DeRozan
LeBron/Batum
George/Millsap/Bosh
Drummond/Love

Curry/Westbrook
Harden/Klay
Kobe/Leonard
Durant/Dirk/Draymond
Griffin/Davis/Cousins


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

But Favors Noto :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> But Favors Noto :ti


I think he should make it but I don't think he will unless it comes as an injury replacement


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I guess LON is the end of Launa.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Sugar K completely shut down PG13 and went to town :kawhi

LelPaulGeorge :kobe9


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i watched the highlight video on the coli of paul george's night. he was not the reason george shot so poorly, he was barely in front of him on a lot of his shots while others were just straight up bad shot selection in traffic. :mj


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Spurs gonna be so dangerous come playoff time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The officials robbed the Hornets in Houston. It is going to be good to get a few home games in a row now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*#FREEBOBBYPORTIS* is at a fever pitch :mark:

From a couple of days ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678389561484029952
:booklel at O'Quinn's face.

Edit: Noah putting over Portis this mourning, calling him "The future face of the Bulls". Let's get this started :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dirk is 6th all-time in points :sodone

Dame Euros


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wtf just realized the Warriors haven't played since Friday..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Merry Blissmas @Ho Ho Ho Drago! @Stax Classic



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Wtf just realized the Warriors haven't played since Friday..


And yet they returned tonight! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Steve Kerr showed up to the last few practices during this little lull in the WARRIORS' schedule and emphasized defense. The Warriors' defensive scheming is often coordinated by the coaches and players for each game in ten minutes, but going into this game they reportedly spent nearly forty-five minutes on that and that alone! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

And it paid off handsomely. :curry

The WARRIORS held the Rudy Gobert-less Utah Jazz to 85 points. The score-by-committee Jazz saw their usual top scorers largely stymied, though Derrick Favors battled all night with 17 points, going 7/16 in FGs and 9 rebounds. 

:klay was one of the true stars of this game, with 20 points, 3/6 from three-point land. DRAYMONEYYY was his usual stellar self, +23, 15 points, 7/15 FGs, 1/4 three-pointers, 9 rebounds (2 off.), 6 assists, 3 turnovers, 1 steal and 2 blocks. 

Gobert and Favors are historically effective this season on the glass. WARRIORS had their work cut out for them and it was fine to see the WARRIORS defend to the level that they can! :cheer :woo :mark: :dance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679889159486595072
BOGUT and EZELI had to play as well as possible against the Jazz! :woo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679896834656043009
Also, Ian CLARK supplied the WARRIORS with some excellent minutes, going 3/3 off of the bench! 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors streak. unkout

Sixers YOU CAN DO IT DAMN IT!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Rocketmansid said:


> Spurs gonna be so dangerous come playoff time.


Spurs quietly sitting at 25-5 while all the attention is on the warriors, I don't think they'd want it any other way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

^Not at all. The Spurs are willing to kill for the first seed, because neither SAS or GSW wants to play OKC in the 2nd round when the other team plays a vastly inferior to the top 3 team like the Clippers or Rockets


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> ^Not at all. The Spurs are willing to kill for the first seed, because neither SAS or GSW wants to play OKC in the 2nd round when the other team plays a vastly inferior to the top 3 team like the Clippers or Rockets


that's why they'll be content to quietly keep winning games and wait for the 1st seed to become available and snatch it up


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That'll be where Dirk tops out unless he plays at least 2 more years. If he does, he can make 4th and pass Jordan.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



> Philadelphia 76ers Verified account
> ‏@Sixers
> 
> In a related move, the Sixers have waived Tony Wroten.
> ...


Fuck the Philadelphia 76ers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nice win by the Bulls. (Y)

Shame they can't show this kind of effort against every team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

refs were fucking bulls hard in the second half too, letting a lot of contact go.



RetepAdam. said:


> Fuck the Philadelphia 76ers.



wroten was never really that good tbh.




> Bryant already has 719,235 votes -- well ahead of Golden State Warriors star Stephen Curry (510,202), the next-highest vote-getter, and more than twice as many as Cleveland Cavaliers star LeBron James (357,937). Bryant has more votes than James and Kevin Durant combined.


 @Notorious i don't think there's a more deserving athlete. :xmaskobe


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

welp nobody can moan about the warriors not beating elite enough competition anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm disappointed GSW doesn't play Atlanta for the first time until late Feb, but other than that, no.

I think ATL matches up well with them, personnel wise.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Those fucking Warriors, man...


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Good to know the Bulls could beat a healthy Thunder team TWICE :drose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> wroten was never really that good tbh.


He's a 22-year-old with good size for his position and who gets to the rim virtually at will when healthy.

They waived him to bring aboard Ish Smith, who they traded two second round picks for.

It was an awful sequence of moves.

I'll be so happy if the Nets sign Wroten. They have no excuse. They give rotation minutes to fucking Wayne Ellington.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Cleavage @Merry Blissmas @Ho Ho Ho Drago! @Stax Classic @Notorious 

A gutsy win for the WARRIORS at home! WARRIORS were clearly amped up to begin on Christmas Day and the offensive sloppiness that has persisted throughout the season in the form of a multitude of turnovers stood as evidence for that. As @Headliner noted on my wall,


> Cavs/Warriors was good. Steph didn't have a Steph like game but it's a team sport. Dray Money played good.


 Pretty much! :mark: As DRAY MONEY would say, "YUUUP." :woo

Also, huge kudos to LIVINGSTON who attacked the Cavs with the least efficient shot in the NBA, but damn when he has his jumper right (it's been off for about half a dozen games going into this one), it's a sight to behold. :mark: He gave the DUBS a much-needed boost off of the bench, particularly with :curry missing so much of the game. CURRY with his twin drives to the hoop during the stretch run of the game blew the roof off of the place! Pretty sure that :klay is shooting 555% off of one-handed, cross-court, no-look passes from CURRY, too! :mark: 

Riveting, playoff-like atmosphere and the final score reflected that grittiness and defensive effort from both teams. Some sequences were truly remarkable. Lots of hustle out there today from both teams! :mark: 

All hail IGGY as well! Tremendous defensive effort, and the predictable Hack-an-Iggy strategy did not exactly work out as planned for the Cavs late in the fourth quarter. :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin :chefcurry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> Nice win by the Bulls. (Y)
> 
> Shame they can't show this kind of effort against every team.


Thought we were gonna choke away another lead. (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

tbf, the hack a iggy strategy did work, but lebron bricked 3 of his 4 free throws in the last minute that could have had them down 1 with the ball in their hands in the final possession. :lelbron at it again.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Whenever I see Westbrook's boxscore I think he's amazing, when I see Westbrook play, all I can think is "Durant will NEVER win a championship with this guy on his team".

The guy is so god damn crazy, he pulls-up like he was some kind of Curry/Bird hybrid and the only thing he does is getting shots out of the best/second best scorer in the league and one of the best scorers of all time. Russell should just run the fast break, get to the rim, hit the open shot and defend like a mad man, but dude, let Durant have the ball when he is hot and STOP THAT PULL-UP SHIT!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> He's a 22-year-old with good size for his position and who gets to the rim virtually at will when healthy.
> 
> They waived him to bring aboard Ish Smith, who they traded two second round picks for.
> 
> ...


Wroten still needs to cut down on them turnovers and stop trying to do mixtape moves. And work on finishing with his left hand and improve his efficiency. But yeah, when he gets fully healthy, he's incredibility explosive and entertaining. A real poor man's Westbrook. 

The worst part about it is they could've claim Ish in the off-season for peanuts. But this is them trying to fix that mistake seeing him balling out while filling in for the Pels. They just want to be respectable on the court. 

The Nets would be great. Especially since Hollis-Jefferson is still recovering from ankle surgery.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

thunder haven't improved much if at all under donovan. there's very little ball movement in that offense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ish Smith > Wroten

Only thing I'll fault them for is that they could've just re-signed Ish in the offseason instead of giving up picks to get him back 2 months into the season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ish is a poor man's Rubio. Not that it's anything wrong with that. 

D'Antoni has a man crush for Ish now it seems. That's why the Sixers did that. No way they gave up their precious picks for Ish to be riding the bench. He's going to produce heavily and hopefully get Noel his groove back.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

cavs getting bent over by the lillard-less blazers... what the fuck :maury


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Whenever I see Westbrook's boxscore I think he's amazing, when I see Westbrook play, all I can think is "Durant will NEVER win a championship with this guy on his team".
> 
> The guy is so god damn crazy, he pulls-up like he was some kind of Curry/Bird hybrid and the only thing he does is getting shots out of the best/second best scorer in the league and one of the best scorers of all time. Russell should just run the fast break, get to the rim, hit the open shot and defend like a mad man, but dude, let Durant have the ball when he is hot and STOP THAT PULL-UP SHIT!!!


you haven't watched many games. durant missed a ton of of open shots the other night and you can't fault westbrook for being aggressive. those pull up jumpers are apart of his game. jump off the hate. ut


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls fail to close a game.

Other news sky is blue


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Ickey Shuffle win #2 roud


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Didn't even know the Bulls were on tonight. :lol

But yeah, they did a nice job squandering the momentum they had gotten from the OKC game. Least the offense did well going by the box score.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> you haven't watched many games. durant missed a ton of of open shots the other night and you can't fault westbrook for being aggressive. those pull up jumpers are apart of his game. jump off the hate. ut


Yeah, I haven't watched many OKC games this year, but that one against the Bulls was nearly lost by Russell just by himself because he started brick-showering Chicago in the second half when Durant was starting to feel it and allowed the Bulls to stay on top and I've been seeing Westbrook year after year since 2012 and the man has not changed one bit. And man, it's not a discussion, if he stopped doing that shit and passing the ball to Durant for cleaner shots, the team would be better, hands down.

I think Russell needs his own team where could be fearless and relentless all 48 minutes of all the 82 matches. That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fuck no. Russel at best would be Iverson on his own. He needs another alpha male on his team to sniff titles. Durant is more Carmelo than Lebron, but that could be enough if you build the right team around them.

OKC's inability to find a 2 after Harden left is indefensible.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Grizzlies are above .500 again! ^_^

We really need a Vegeta GIF that say Over .500 instead of 9,000.

Yeah, the west sucks right now. The 8th seed from the east would be a top seed in the west.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Blazers probably won't play a better game all season.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Kuja said:


> Yeah, the west sucks right now. The 8th seed from the east would be a top seed in the west.


Ehm...No, of course no, the Celtics are much worse than GSW, SAS, LAC or OKC, MUCH worse.

In fact, those four teams are the best teams in the entire NBA along with the Cavs, the WC playoffs will be brutal as always.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, I haven't watched many OKC games this year, but that one against the Bulls was nearly lost by Russell just by himself because he started brick-showering Chicago in the second half when Durant was starting to feel it and allowed the Bulls to stay on top and I've been seeing Westbrook year after year since 2012 and the man has not changed one bit. And man, it's not a discussion, if he stopped doing that shit and passing the ball to Durant for cleaner shots, the team would be better, hands down.
> 
> I think Russell needs his own team where could be fearless and relentless all 48 minutes of all the 82 matches. That would be fucking awesome.



Wow, are we back to 2012 with the "Westbrook should pass to Durant more" shit ?

Why can't people understand that with guys like Adams or roberson in the lineup, OKC needs Russ to score and stay aggressive.

Oh and btw, that Bulls loss was as much KD's fault as It was Russ'. Westbrook takes all the blame (when does he not, most people are blind anyway) but if KD played with half the will and energy Russ does every game, the Thunder would be much better. Thank God he was there yesterday against the Nuggets cause Durant was coasting during the first half.

KD is an out-of-this-world efficient scorer but he at times makes himself invisible, doesn't do anything off the ball and gets away with it. And for whatever reason, Westbrook gets blamed for it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bad Gone said:


> Wow, are we back to 2012 with the "Westbrook should pass to Durant more" shit ?


No, no. I just hate his pull-ups, if he used those possesions to get hard to the rim or yes, pass the ball to one of the best scorers of all time, Oklahoma will be better.

And that's an understatement.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Fuck no. *Russel at best would be Iverson on his own. He needs another alpha male on his team to sniff titles.* Durant is more Carmelo than Lebron, but that could be enough if you build the right team around them.
> 
> OKC's inability to find a 2 after Harden left is indefensible.


Are we just pretending like Allen Iverson didn't get to the NBA Finals with one of the most anonymous supporting casts in NBA history?

Durant is closer to LeBron than Melo. At least in 2015/16.

Their inability to find a SG after Harden left is bad, but the way Jeremy Lamb has broken out in Charlotte after they traded him for peanuts is just confounding.

They shouldn't let Sam Presti make trades.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

none of this is on presti, he got all the talent.

owner refused to pay harden the max because of the tax(then lol kanter).


reggie just straight up refused to be a third option on a team with durant/westbrook and there was a lockerroom conflict that PJIII and Lamb himself was involved in. Again that is on brooks inability to manage the lockerrooom, not presti. brooks also refused to play Lamb because of his defense, so agian, on him.



presti has managed to get the thunder durant, westbrook, harden, ibaka, reggie jackson, and steven adams from the draft. he was done his part, the fact this bitch made of an owner wasn't willing to pay for a championship team is what fucked them. seriously, if you're a contender and you're not willing to pay your top players then you will not last. same thing happened with miami when they asked lebron to take a pay cut, these guys aren't all cut from that mold where they'll sacrifice their own money(which they shouldn't) for the team's sake when the team can adequately build as long as the front office does their part.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bad Gone said:


> Wow, are we back to 2012 with the "Westbrook should pass to Durant more" shit ?
> 
> Why can't people understand that with guys like Adams or roberson in the lineup, OKC needs Russ to score and stay aggressive.
> 
> ...


exactly.

durant off the ball walks around beyond the arc. he doesn't cut hard nor does he aggressively get into position to score...because he knows he can score on the ball really well so he just waits for the pass rather than trying to make the off ball play. durant has grown on me, but if you watch him off the ball you know he's slacking out there. 

and tbf to him, i see westbrook do the same at times when he just walks around and watches, he just doesn't do it to the degree that durant does it.



Fighter Daron said:


> No, no. I just hate his pull-ups, if he used those possesions to get hard to the rim or yes, pass the ball to one of the best scorers of all time, Oklahoma will be better.
> 
> And that's an understatement.


he's not even that great of a finisher at the rime due to the speed at which he attacks, which causes him to finish too hard and the ball to roll out of the rim inside go softly in. he is, however, good at those pull-ups and wanting him to take it away for literally no reason is stupid. durant does pull ups from beyond the arc too, sometimes they fall and sometimes they don't. 

he's also the best playmaker in the league so he has to balance his passing with his scoring. if he's not looking to score aggressively then the defense won't react to him the way they do, which is essentially to collapse inside the paint to stop him. 

he's shooting 51.5% from 2 point range this season, the thing he needs to cut out is the 4 threes a game, not his midrange jumper that he's actually quite good at.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls with another nice win against a good team. The bench was good and Snell was outstanding in the 4th quarter.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kemba Walker had himself a night. I think Kobe was impressed!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> none of this is on presti, he got all the talent.
> 
> owner refused to pay harden the max because of the tax(then lol kanter).
> 
> ...


I mean, I never said Presti wasn't great at drafting.

He's just gotten absolutely destroyed in trades.

Like, here are some of the more significant trades he has made...



Spoiler: Presti trades



*Traded:* Carl Landry
*Received:* A 2008 second-round pick (Sasha Kaun) and cash

*Traded:* Ray Allen and Glen Davis
*Received:* Jeff Green, Wally Szczerbiak, Delonte West and a 2008 second-round pick (Trent Plaisted)

*Traded:* Rashard Lewis
*Received:* A 2009 second-round pick (Emir Preldzic)

*Traded:* A 2009 second-round pick (Emir Preldzic)
*Received:* Kurt Thomas, a 2008 first-round pick (Serge Ibaka) and a 2010 first-round pick (Quincy Pondexter)

*Traded:* A 2009 first-round pick (Taj Gibson)
*Received:* Thabo Sefolosha

*Traded:* A 2010 second-round pick (Dexter Pittman)
*Received:* Daequan Cook and a 2010 first-round pick (Eric Bledsoe)

*Traded:* Eric Bledsoe
*Received:* A 2012 first-round pick (Fab Melo)

*Traded:* Jeff Green, Nenad Krstic a 2012 first-round pick (Fab Melo) and cash
*Received:* Kendrick Perkins and Nate Robinson

*Traded:* James Harden, Cole Aldrich, Daequan Cook and Lazar Hayward
*Received:* Jeremy Lamb, Kevin Martin, a 2013 first-round pick (Steven Adams), a future first-round pick and a future second-round pick

*Traded:* Kevin Martin and cash (x2)
*Received:* Szymon Szewczyk

*Traded:* Lance Thomas and a 2015 first-round pick
*Received:* Dion Waiters

*Traded:* Reggie Jackson, Kendrick Perkins, Tibor Pleiss, Grant Jerrett and a 2017 first-round pick
*Received:* Enes Kanter, D.J. Augustin, Steve Novak, Kyle Singler and a 2019 second-round pick

*Traded:* Jeremy Lamb
*Received:* Luke Ridnour and a 2016 second-round pick



How many of those did Presti win? Hell, how many of those weren't outright _bad_ trades?

I get that some of these (like the Rashard Lewis trade) look especially bad without acknowledging context, but a bad trade is still generally a bad trade. And the way the aftermath of the Harden trade has played out is just miserable.

I don't blame Presti for the fact that OKC will probably never win a title with this core since he's the reason they had such a ridiculous core in the first place, but him getting fleeced at just about every turn certainly hasn't helped.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Stax Classic @Drago @Legit BOSS 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681693955994484736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681695761155944452

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681696170280763392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681705888814518273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681707477835100161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681716520775360513
:chefcurry with the triple double! DRAYMONEY and :klay 

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS! :woo :woo :woo 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> /


forgot one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681682566252892160

:kobe3


lel @ cousins only playing 12 minutes and getting 5 fouls. should have tried playing it out and going 30 minutes without a foul like green/curry did.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681703377173008385
this was cool tho


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> he's shooting 51.5% from 2 point range this season, the thing he needs to cut out is the 4 threes a game, not his midrange jumper that he's actually quite good at.


What in the blue hell? 

He is:

- 40% from 10-14 ft.
- 45% from 15-19 ft.
- 32% from 20-24 ft.

That sounds like an elite midrange shooter to you?

Look at this elite midrange shooters: 

Arron Afflalo 53/64/33
Tony Parker 41/56/52
Kevin Durant 47/55/39
Marcus Thorton 41/53/43
Karl-Anthony Towns 39/52/45
Marc Gasol 45/51/37
Dirk Nowitzki 46/47/44
Eric Bledsoe 57/47/37
Damian Lillard 46/47/35
CJ McCollum 45/46/47
Chris Paul 51/46/34

And last but not least, he is THIRD in shots attempted from 10-14 ft. and is 35 in percentage.

He is not elite and he uses it too much, there's no discussion here.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Tony's midrange game :sodone


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> No, no. I just hate his pull-ups, if he used those possesions to get hard to the rim or yes, pass the ball to one of the best scorers of all time, Oklahoma will be better.
> 
> And that's an understatement.


He's actually not bad on those pull-up jumpers.

His main issue with those is that he's streaky. He'll make 4 in a row in a game and miss 4 in a row in the next game (sometimes It happens in the same game).

% wise, he's not a bad shooter from that distance.

Also, his misses hurts a bit less since OKC is the best offensive rebounding team in the NBA.

"pass the ball to one of the best scorers of all time".

Like I said, It's not all on Russ to make the pass, KD's got to be more active off the ball instead of waiting for things to happen. Russ can't make the pass if KD doesn't make himself available to receive it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> What in the blue hell?
> 
> He is:
> 
> ...



wanna link your stats? i highly doubt any of westbrook's number, aside from 20-24 feet which would include threes, is below league average.

a lot of the guys you posted also get wide open midrange jumpers and don't get nearly the same defensive attention that westbrook gets. 


And as far as all those "elite" midrange shooters go, the only guards on that list shooting better than Westbrook are Tony Parker(spurs system generates easy looks for most of their guys). so again, you're saying an elite scorer taht scores 26 a game needs to shoot less because durant is only averaging 27 a game. that's stupid, they both need to score for that team to thrive.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> wanna link your stats? i highly doubt any of westbrook's number, aside from 20-24 feet which would include threes, is below league average.


Hahaha, you think I made those stats up, ok, you've already lost the discussion :lol

http://stats.nba.com/league/player/...easonType=Regular Season&CF=10-14 ft. FGA*G*1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

no? 


i literally just asked for them so i could compare them to the league average.


pretty sure the fact i just showed he shoots the same or better than all those players from the field shows i haven't lost this argument. you're asking the fifth best scorer in the league to shoot less because you think it will somehow improve the thunder even though it will only make the more one dimensional. westbrook already has the highest assist rate in the league, the ball is better to have in his hands so he can get both himself and everyone else involved than it is for him to simply pass it off to durant. there's not much to argue here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

so no team in the nba shoots better from 15-19 feet than westbrook except for the thunder themselves. :lmao


he's right around average for 10-14 feet too.


no one claimed he's the most efficient shooter from there, but he's certainly not the most inefficient either and that means there's not much of a reason for him to shoot less from there when the thunder need his scoring to be successful. again, the thunder are at their best when both of them do well while getting others involved, not when they try to force the ball to one or the other. what they do need to improve on his plays with one another, as in they should be running more pick and rolls with one another, which i really don't understand why they don't, because it forces teams to make a choice on who to guard.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Just wanted to let you hoops folks know that I'm paying tribute to one of the most legendary players to lace them up over the final few months of his career. We'll miss you, Kobe Bean Bryant.

:kobe7


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

russ just needs to stop settling for jumpers and slash more. he's probably the most athletic player ever pound for pound. play to your strengths :westbrick


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

no, he does not need to become a one dimensional player that only does one thing that makes him easy for the defense to predict. the only thing he needs to stop doing is taking threes, his midrange numbers are fine.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets host the Clippers tonight. Hopefully Kemba stays on fire and our defense improves!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I wonder how fast CP3 falls off the cliff, he's already started the slide, but will he show up next year and just be like Ramon Sessions or something?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Celtics just lost to the Lakers at home in a game where the Boston crowd broke into a deafening "KO-BE" chant in the fourth quarter.

:deandre


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Celtics just lost to the Lakers at home in a game where the Boston crowd broke into a deafening "KO-BE" chant in the fourth quarter.
> 
> :deandre


Well I'm sure the thousands of Laker fans that were in the arena didn't have a role in that


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Zero chill, James Worthy.

https://vine.co/v/iqUQKA5JEvg


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bobby Portis is the man. The reincarnated Garnett, but with more intensity in his eyes :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

JIMMY G. BUCKETS

And Portis and Brooks were great too.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> the only thing he needs to stop doing is taking threes, his midrange numbers are fine.


that's essentially what i was implying :side:



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Bobby Portis is the man. The reincarnated Garnett, but with more intensity in his eyes :mj2


:ti

i guess we should assume he's on pace to become one of the greatest pf's of all time then


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well Kemba continues to do his thing but the team defense was pitiful!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Bubba Chuck










ISH :mark:.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Ish Smith for MVP :drose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Well I'm sure the thousands of Laker fans that were in the arena didn't have a role in that


our backcourt over your backcourt. :kobe3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Ish Smith for MVP :drose





Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Bubba Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 words fail me trying to explain this


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Zero chill, James Worthy.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/iqUQKA5JEvg


I just can't stop watching that shit :lol

The clutch god, tho.






That was from 30 ft. at least :banderas


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*KOBE.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

ut already @Kobe

You're a geezer, move over for the real king :curry


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Boston crowd paying the departing King his proper respect that's due.


You could take a lesson from them, Stax. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The King is dead, long live the Dubpire :curry2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic @Drago @Magic @Notorious

WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missing :curry and EZELI and BARBOSA and of course BARNES, the WARRIORS nevertheless prevail against the Rockets!!!!!!

So awesome. DRAYMONEYYYYY with about a billion assists. THE BENCH--LIVINGSTON, IGUODALA, MCADOO, CLARK--was superlative tonight!!!!!!!!!!!

:klay with a huge game! 

What a game! Gutsiest win of the year comes on the last night of the year!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

ya it was a good win after that loss last night. rockets are really a sad and pathetic team right now.




wonder where howard goes in the off-season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*Warriors kicking ass with their D-League team :aryha*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i support my rockets but they are trash








cant beat a depleted warriors team?









to be honest the warriors have ruined this season for me we all know they are winning the whole thing again


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls with another nice win, the offense is starting to click now, even without Rose these past 2 games.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bench did great tonight for the Bulls.

I'm REALLY loving Bobby Portis' play (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HiddenFlaw said:


> i support my rockets but they are trash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spurs/thunder stand a FAR better chance this year than anyone did against them last year.

it's a lot closer than people think considering the garbage ass rockets team were the biggest competition last year(actually the grizz were).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors, Spurs, Thunder, are heads and shoulders above the entire league.


Fuck you oxford commas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Not sure how you can say the Thunder are head and shoulders above the Cavs when they have a better record and beat them without Irving in the lineup


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

everyone in the league is a pretender outside of the spurs and warriors. whoever comes out of the east is probably getting swept.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> everyone in the league is a pretender outside of the spurs and warriors. whoever comes out of the east is probably getting swept.


cavs arent getting swept and thunder can take both the warriors and spurs out. no reason to think a team with two top 5 players or lebron dont stand a chance.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

5 game sweep then?

ball movement and elite defense wins championships. faster you realize that the better.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

NBA referee Joe Crawford to retire at end of season

About fuckin time


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> ball movement and elite defense wins championships. faster you realize that the better.


lel, you were telling me a few weeks ago that the raptors were on the cavs level. faster you realize it's too early to early who is a pretender/contender(as far as eliminating it to two teams) the better.


oh and i've watched a few championship teams myself, having superstars really helps win them. Thunder/Cavs are both doing great defensively btw.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

magic, tell me how many teams in the history of the nba won championships when they had defenses that didn't at least rank in the top 7.

and needless to say i'm a homer when it comes to all things raptors.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bones said:


> NBA referee Joe Crawford to retire at end of season
> 
> About fuckin time


Awesome. Dude should've been fired years ago, especially after that Duncan fiasco, but I'll take this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> magic, tell me how many teams in the history of the nba won championships when they had defenses that didn't at least rank in the top 7.
> 
> and needless to say i'm a homer when it comes to all things raptors.


thunder were playing as a top 3 defense recently(especially as they reduced kanter's minutes and durant got adjusted) and cavs are only .4 under the warriors in defensive rating and that's with them still getting players back(not that kyrie should help much defensively, but shump will and give them some fresh legs). 

your argument isn't compelling. we've played 2 months of the season and you're talking about defenses as if they're set in stone and haven't already fluctuated.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

we're nearing the mid way point of the season breh. and even if they magically snuck into the top 5 they still wouldn't have the ball movement to out-duel the spurs or warriors :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> we're nearing the mid way point of the season breh. and even if they magically snuck into the top 5 they still wouldn't have the ball movement to out-duel the spurs or warriors :kobe


heat didnt need ball movement to beat the spurs in 2013 nor did okc in 2912. ball movement isnt the only way too win championships. :ti

last time i checked two guys capable of dropping 30 points each was a good way to win as well


also cavs can do both things.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

we're in a new era magic. also lel @ bringing up the utter miracle that was the heat beating the spurs a couple years ago.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

we're not in any new era, basketball will and always has been determined by having the best players. coaching/system goes into that, but even phil's triangle offense would be nothing if he didn't have the right superstars.


in any given series the thunder will have two of the best three players and in any given series lebron could dominate, that can influence a series heavily and allow a team to win. cavs took two games from the warriors last year dealing with injuries to love/kyrie, im not saying they would have won with them but that definitely shows that they're hardly unbeatable. thunder and cavs this year are better than any team that the warriors faced last year and it's going to be a tougher road for them to repeat. the spurs are obviously another threat.


spurs system has always relied on ball movement btw and the spurs have routinely gotten beat by superstars throughout the duncan/pop era.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

If Kemba Walker isn't invited to the All-Star game then they should just stop having the game.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious

On the day that the smiley @Drago created joins the roster of WF smileys--thank you, @Seabs!--as his avatar, DRAYMONEYYY comes up huge with yet another (his sixth, leading the NBA) triple-double of the season. :dray was truly a monster tonight who refused to lose!

For most of the game--roughly, the first three quarters--the WARRIORS were, more or less, in control of the game. 

The Nuggets seemed sluggish for much of the game. But for an example, with just under four minutes left in the second quarter, Andre "IGGY" Iguodala brought the ball up the court calmly as he examined whatever it was that the Nuggets were endeavoring to accomplish on defense. Yet, after only a couple of short seconds, Iguodala took note of the gaping hole in the middle of the court, the vacancy of personnel, and for a split second he seemed to be in as much disbelief as anyone else. IGGY shifted into a higher gear, gutting the Nuggets' defense up the middle with one of the most emphatic dunks by any Warrior this season. 

Clearly, it was a bit of a statement for a former employer, as well as being an easy two points. The Nuggets had difficulty supplying help, and their rotations were frequently lackadaisical and poor; their whole performance, defensively, was a bit inert. For the first two quarters particularly. 

What's funny is that this was destined, it seemed, to be a difficult game. Nuggets or not, the Warriors were going to battle with only eight men, with James Michael McAdoo out, but Steph Curry returning from his two-game hiatus. Curry, however, had to leave with approximately two minutes left in the second quarter, and never returned; his calf injury once again recurred, forcing him to sit out the remainder of the contest. Iguodala was starting his first game since Game 6 of the Finals, for a newly-injured Brandon Rush who had been starting for the apparently perpetually-injured Harrison Barnes, alongside Festus Ezeli and Leandro Barbosa.

For all of the early listlessness from the Nuggets, in the fourth quarter they saw themselves outplaying and certainly outhustling the Warriors. A game that had the feeling of a blowout in the first couple of minutes as :dray nailed four three-pointers and Ian CLARK continued his ascendancy up the Warriors' rotational rankings (which did persist throughout the game, most puissant in its being established as he attacked the hoop quite late with a finger roll layup kissing the glass high that recalled none other than :curry) became a crunch time struggle. As the second half and especially fourth quarter wore on, the Nuggets took on the attributes of the confident aggressor. Will Barton sent the game to overtime with a two. 

Sadly, Kenneth Faried backed into Barton's arm/elbow, ostensibly injuring his neck as Klay Thompson drove to the hoop for the last field goal of the entire 53-minute game. 

:dray had 18 points in the first quarter, and ended the night with a Brobdingnagian state line of 29 points, 17 rebounds, 14 assists, 4 steals and 1 block. 

A banged up Warriors team could really use several days off, but the NBA scheduling affords no such luck. Only having Sunday off before a back-to-back, several players will have to metaphorically lick their wounds and prepare to get back at it. On a night that saw a team of nine players get reduced to eight with Curry's exit, and then Andrew BOGUT fouling out going into overtime reducing that remaining squad to seven to close it all out, this was a fun but exhausting win. The Denver Nuggets are still a little ways "away," as it were, but observing them in the macro, they are definitely a team to look out for going forward. Mike Malone is a legitimately sagacious coach who can arrange some potent schemes. The Nuggets will have a healthy Mudiay and Chandler next season, and another year to provide conditioning for Jokic, Lauveregne, and Nurkic. They will be heard from in the near future.

For tonight, though, DRAYMONEYYY and CLARK and friends pulled out the gritty win at home. 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin

Please get well, Kenneth Faried!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:dray


mudiay comes back in a few days im pretty sure.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Drago said:


>


Just Larry Legend in 1987 did a stat line similar to that one, 30-17-15. Draymond Green is a 1st team All-NBA player right now, defense, shooting, passing, rebounding, toughness, agression, dude has everything, unbelievable talent.



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> If Kemba Walker isn't invited to the All-Star game then they should just stop having the game.


Is he better(or playing better) than Lowry, DeRozan, Butler, Teague, Thomas, Wall or Jackson? I think he's not, so he's out. And Wade and Irving could be there just for the fans, too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Left off Dray's 5 3's, 4 steals, block, and the technical

T's always good for that intimation factor


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Just Larry Legend in 1987 did a stat line similar to that one, 30-17-15. Draymond Green is a 1st team All-NBA player right now, defense, shooting, passing, rebounding, toughness, agression, dude has everything, unbelievable talent.



He's not a 1st team all-nba player and won't get close. Don't get your hopes up on him beating out Durant, George, Leonard, and Lebron.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

THE MOTHERFUCKING G STANDS FOR GETS

:butler


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> He's not a 1st team all-nba player and won't get close. Don't get your hopes up on him beating out Durant, George, Leonard, and Lebron.


I'd say Draymond is in the same discussion as Leonard and George.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> I'd say Draymond is in the same discussion as Leonard and George.



eh, i wouldn't. draymond is not a top 10 player yet, i'd say george/leonard are. both have far larger roles on their team that they have to maintain while draymond can have off nights(which he has plenty of) and warriors win with ease.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

And we can celebrate that Joey Crawford is done as a ref after this season. He was a pompous, arrogant blowhard who made the mistake of thinking people paid their money to watch him and not the ten players on the floor. I remember when he threw Tim Duncan out of the game just for smiling. Really? As Jim Rome once said, "If I know the refs name, they aren't doing their job."


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Future Trunks said:


> THE MOTHERFUCKING G STANDS FOR GETS
> 
> :butler


Damn straight it does. :jbutler


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Set a Bulls' franchise record with 40 points in the 2nd half.


:mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

After a nerve wracking win against my Pacers Jimmy Buckets set a new record today beating Jordan, gotta give this man a credit :jbutler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Bones said:


> Set a Bulls' franchise record with 40 points in the 2nd half.
> 
> 
> :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj :mj


Indeed:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Just Larry Legend in 1987 did a stat line similar to that one, 30-17-15. Draymond Green is a 1st team All-NBA player right now, defense, shooting, passing, rebounding, toughness, agression, dude has everything, unbelievable talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he better(or playing better) than Lowry, DeRozan, Butler, Teague, Thomas, Wall or Jackson? I think he's not, so he's out. And Wade and Irving could be there just for the fans, too.


You could argue that Kemba is outplaying Lowry but there is no doubt that he is outplaying Jeff Teague.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> He's not a 1st team all-nba player and won't get close. Don't get your hopes up on him beating out Durant, George, Leonard, and Lebron.


Oh, I know, just because of the name, because Durant is not playing nearly as well as he could and PG has cooled off this month. And I said right now, I don't expect him to finish the season with 20 triple-doubles or keep with his 15-9-7-1-1 stat line that has no precedent whatsoever.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dray is easily better than Paul Gerge, and only slightly below Kawhi, very slightly. Dray is pure 80s/90s era baller, very aggressive and super competitive, to the point of HATRED. I love it. You'll hear it from both players and journalists, he's so fierce and obsessive about winning.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kawhi and Draymond are neck and neck in the MVP discussion for me too. Both can do almost everything if you ask them to. The edge might go to Draymond because he can run the offense incredibly whenever Steph can't. It's really unfair. But Kawhi can lock down virtually anyone completely whenever he feels like it and the leap he's made with his offense over the years has been wonderful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

mvp discussion :confused

you mean MIP? green is not in any mvp discussion. that's just insulting to curry.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Curry is MIP TBH, insulting to pretend an MVP can't get so much better he's exempt


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nobody else but Curry should even be in MVP discussion. This season he's the most deserving since Iverson. Tbf. Unless something goes terribly wrong mid-season or he gets injured, but chances for that are slim. Greatest display of shooting talents I have ever seen, and I have seen them all. True leader that brings FEAR with him. He's NBA Night King.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chismo said:


> Nobody else but Curry should even be in MVP discussion. This season he's the most deserving since Iverson. Tbf. Unless something goes terribly wrong mid-season or he gets injured, but chances for that are slim. Greatest display of shooting talents I have ever seen, and I have seen them all. True leader that brings FEAR with him. He's NBA Night King.


most deserving since iverson? did you miss durant's season in 2012-2013 with westbrook missing half the season? what about lebron's seasons where he casually put up 27/7/7. :drake1

greatest three point shooting in history, but lets not get carried away. not really sure there's much comparison between AI and Curry's seasons either due to the talent around them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

3 pt shooting is getting over rated IMO, it's like passing stats in football. Curry is just the start of the next generation. I remember when Chris Carter retired and was basically the second greatest receiver ever and second to Rice in every cat, and now even fucking tight ends are getting to 1000 receptions. Just a changing game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

the rest of his scoring ability is underrated because of his threes. guy glides into the driving lanes(the system is perfect for this with all their spacing) and finishes ridiculous layups and floaters with ease. i love that far more than his three point shooting as it's great to watch as a basketball fan and he does it so gracefully.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> 3 pt shooting is getting over rated IMO, it's like passing stats in football. Curry is just the start of the next generation. I remember when Chris Carter retired and was basically the second greatest receiver ever and second to Rice in every cat, and now even fucking tight ends are getting to 1000 receptions. Just a changing game.


as far as this goes, i HATE how people keep comparing his numbers to legends of old. like you said the league has changed and the three point shot is a big part of it these days...that means it WASN'T a big part of it in days past. that means you can't fairly compare larry legend to curry and bring up 3 pointers and act like larry legend wasn't shit because of it. of course he wasn't nailing threes all time, he barely took any, because the game wasn't in that mold. those celtic teams took opponents into the paint and beat them down silly, they weren't a jump shooting team by any means and larry could get it done down there so why opt for the 3 point shot when he didn't have to?

in today's league larry would have adapted and expanded his game because the 3 point shot has become the "greatest valued shot" and teams are looking to exploit it. even popovich hates it, he's called a circus shot and ridiculous that it counts for 3 points instead of 2, but he's not a fool that refuses to use it and his team has become reliant on it and the corner three. the great players in the past that could shoot would shoot threes given the opportunities and coaching of today. im not saying any would have done it better than curry, but guys like larry could have done it similar to how durant does it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

So many "would haves" and "what ifs"...
:jim



Magic said:


> most deserving since iverson? did you miss durant's season in 2012-2013 with westbrook missing half the season? what about lebron's seasons where he casually put up 27/7/7. :drake1
> 
> greatest three point shooting in history, but lets not get carried away. not really sure there's much comparison between AI and Curry's seasons either due to the talent around them.


I was kind of referring to and comparing the gaps between MVP and No 2. Iverson was the god led the mediocre team through hellish East to the Finals. True MVP. No one came close. And Curry is just something else.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Iverson being a god at anything :mj4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chismo said:


> So many "would haves" and "what ifs"...
> :jim
> 
> 
> I was kind of referring to and comparing the gaps between MVP and No 2. Iverson was the god led the mediocre team through hellish East to the Finals. True MVP. No one came close. And Curry is just something else.


lel the fuck are you on about? the league "would have" been different if teams adjusted to the three point shot earlier on. this isn't a hypothetical, this is the truth. there's a reason stretch bigs are so popular in today's league whereas they weren't even before 2010. 

Larry Bird is a top 6 player, not really going out on much of a limb to say one of the greatest shooters and players of all time could have added a three point shot if he actually put practise into it.


the only reason the gap between 1st and 2nd place is big is because of team records. Curry isn't having that much of a better season than Durant. Before Durant's recent 3 point slump he was also shooting the three about the same as Curry too.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Noticed this today while looking at the NBA standings. As much as people rip the East and they have been mediocre at best in recent years, there might be a change as right now there are 10 teams above .500 out East and 6 in the West. 

Eastern teams above .500
Cleveland
Chicago
Miami
Toronto
Atlanta
Indiana
Orlando
Boston
Detroit
Charlotte

Western teams above .500
Golden State
San Antonio
Oklahoma City
LA Clippers
Dallas
Memphis

Granted, Cleveland is still the team to beat in the East, but Chicago and Miami are making some noise and might challenge LeBron's path to the finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

bulls will never seriously challenge lebron. they had their best chance last year and lost in 6.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Oh, yeah. Forgot to mention it.

I noticed at the Nuggets game last night that they've started using the hashtag #ItsANewDay.

_*AWWWWWWWWWWW DEENNVVEERRRRRRR!!!!!*_


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

amazing at how well ish smith has turned around the philly offense and team in general.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well the Hornets hung with the Warriors for a half at least.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Drago @LEGIT BOSS @Magic @Notorious



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Well the Hornets hung with the Warriors for a half at least.


Hornets were quite solid all game, aside from that stretch in the 3rd, leaking into the fourth, which saw the Warriors run roughshod. 

The Warriors have not exactly struggled without Harrison Barnes, who received a wonderful standing ovation for his return to the floor late in the first quarter tonight, but they not been able to replace his production per se. Since injuring his ankle almost six weeks ago, the Warriors have had inconsistent bench production, and their "Small Ball Death Squad" was severely hamstrung in execution without him as well. His return ushered in the return of the Warriors' normalcy as the Dubs finally looked completely like themselves yet again, with the bench lineups outplaying the Hornets for most of the night. The rotations were strong throughout ,and the Warriors kept the Hornets at arm's length through most of the game. 

Every WARRIOR who stepped on the floor played at least adequately, if not well. DRAYMONEYYY GREEN, led the way once more with his third consecutive triple-double, only the second Warrior ever to accomplish this feat. Stephen CURRY and KLAY Thompson scored 30 each. Marreese SPEIGHTS ("JAM") told media after the win that his New Year's Resolution was to play much better and help his team out, and the formerly terrible Speights was very much like his old self, too, almost symbolizing the Warriors' renewed "wholeness" (even with EZELI, who was active, but did not play due to coach's decision, and McAdoo still being out with a moderate injury), scoring a season-high 15. 

Leandro BARBOSA, McAdoo, Ezeli and and Kevon LOONEY will play for the WARRIORS soon (Looney will spend some time in Santa Cruz first). The Warriors are certainly nearing "Peak Squad," as it were. 

Draymond Green was stuck at 9 assists for a lengthy stretch of time going into the mid-fourth quarter, but he handed off to CURRY for a huge three-pointer. The crowd erupted and everyone stood up, giving Green a massive ovation, as he and Curry both smiled and laughed with one another backing up to defend, high-fiving. 

Great game to attend! You truly do get to see something special every time at a WARRIORS game! Speaking of which, I was able to meet the great Oakland A's/New York Yankees slugger, Reggie Jackson! :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684224354901569536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684229466374172672
:green :curry :klay WELCOME BACK, BARNES! BOGEY! SPEIGHTS JAM! RUSH "HOUR"! IGGY! "DR." LIVINGSTON "I PRESUME"!

WARRIORS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> most deserving since iverson? did you miss durant's season in 2012-2013 with westbrook missing half the season? what about lebron's seasons where he casually put up 27/7/7. :drake1
> .


i think he missed big ticket in '04 as well


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Drago 

:klay with 36 points! :curry putting in some work with 17 points while tending to his left shin! :dray with a solid game, but no need for a triple-double tonight! BOGUT! RUSH! BARNES! SPEIGHTS! CLARK! IGGY (JASON) THOMPSON!

That 22-0 run... :woo :woo :woo

The Iggy assist to Curry in the corner for a three. :woo :woo 

Great win!

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance :dancingpenguin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

JIMMY BUCKETS. Watch out, Buckets about to come and win the scoring title.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Bulls are on a roll.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yeah Bulls have been hot lately. Butler and the offense in general are playing really well right now. 8 100+ point games in a row now, pretty sure we never came close to anything like that in the Thibs era.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I really like these new Sixers red/blue uniforms and Grizzlies red one, I think these look the best in the league along with Milwaukee's


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nice little run by Bulls here.... WE COMING FOR YOU CLEVELAND :lelbron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

DeMarre Carroll out indefinitely after going through arthroscopic knee surgery. Best esimates would say he's probably be out 6 weeks or so. Tough blow for the Raptors but I think they'll be alright. So far this season they're 14-9 with him in the lineup, 7-6 without.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i hope the raptors don't regret passing on rodney hood :jose

at least bruno is only legitimately 2 years away now :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> 3 pt shooting is getting over rated IMO, it's like passing stats in football. Curry is just the start of the next generation. I remember when Chris Carter retired and was basically the second greatest receiver ever and second to Rice in every cat, and now even fucking tight ends are getting to 1000 receptions. Just a changing game.


The league is evolving, yes, but there's a big difference between 3-point shooters getting better (an increase in specialization of that skill due to an increased awareness of its value) and wide receivers getting open more easily (largely due to rule changes regarding how they are allowed to be defended).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Klay, Steph, Dray all making the All-Star team, 1 step closer to total world domination.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm not sure dray makes it in the West


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls keep on rollin'. :drose :jbutler :blessedmirotic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*UNDEFEATED IN 2016 BABY*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

kobe 10/15 for 26 points


rest of the team 11-27 for 34 points. :mj2


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Looking at Hibbert in Lakers oh God i'm so glad Pacers got rid of his ass :wall


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> the only reason the gap between 1st and 2nd place is big is because of team records. Curry isn't having that much of a better season than Durant. Before Durant's recent 3 point slump he was also shooting the three about the same as Curry too.


Man, Durant isn't even the best player on his team on a lot of nights, how would he be the best player of the league?



Stax Classic said:


> I'm not sure dray makes it in the West


That would be an absolute travesty. He should be a starter in fact, there's no way there are eight better forwards than him in the west.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Dray starting an ASG :ti He isn't popular outside the Dubpire, in fact he's despised as a thug


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Dray starting an ASG :ti He isn't popular outside the Dubpire, in fact he's despised as a thug


You know Draymond is currently 3rd in all-star votes amongst frontcourt players right? In other words, if voting ended today he'd be starting.

Griffin's votes have gone down due to his injury (Which is ironic considering Irving got so many votes while missing 2 months but I digress).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Man, Durant isn't even the best player on his team on a lot of nights, how would he be the best player of the league?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an absolute travesty. He should be a starter in fact, there's no way there are eight better forwards than him in the west.


because westbrook puts up amazing statlines, right? Kind of like Draymond Green does while playing elite defense, something Curry doesn't do much of while Durant does(the Thunder are a far better defensive team this year with Durant playing compared to the games he's missed). 

Worst thing about Durant right now is the turnovers as he's getting stripped too easily these days and making sloppy plays on the offensive end.

Just looked and Durant has a PER of 28.68 and Westbrook has 29.71. This isn't really a good judge of value or anything, but it is fairly insane they can both have such high PERs on the same team.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bah Spurs barely pulled out that win against the Knicks. I am kinda mad at Pop for at least putting Boban against Porzingis. Defense cold have been better and they didn't go deeper into the bench. NY is a good team though that big boy is going to unfucking stoppable in a couple years


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Magic said:


> bulls will never seriously challenge lebron. they had their best chance last year and lost in 6.


I'd argue this year is our best chance, considering we've never been fully healthy in the past against him and our teams were never THIS good. 

We also finally have a coach that tries to utilize all the pieces. Not to mention Dunleavy is still out too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I'd argue this year is our best chance, considering we've never been fully healthy in the past against him and our teams were never THIS good.
> 
> We also finally have a coach that tries to utilize all the pieces. Not to mention Dunleavy is still out too.


Yeah, we actually have an offense now and can still play defense. I like our chances better this year than last year tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Stax Classic @Drago 

:klay went off tonight, with 36 points. His first quarter was spectacular, but he was incredible to watch throughout the whole game! :curry with 26! :dray with his eighth triple double, leading the Association with that number. Brandon RUSH has been revelatory filling in for Harrison BARNES in the starting lineup, and tonight was one of his best games ever, with 20 points! BOGUT! BARNES! IGGY! FESTUS! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685670135231676416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685673912806473730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685682312499953664
WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

why did draymond green come in with 4:12 to go in the 4th quarter when they were up 19, deso? could it be the fact he didn't have that triple double yet and wanted to stat pad a little :bron2:



also my favourite player killed my team tonight. motherfucker. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> why did draymond green come in with 4:12 to go in the 4th quarter when they were up 19, deso? could it be the fact he didn't have that triple double yet and wanted to stat pad a little :bron2:


:dray is always frank about that. He loves acquiring triple doubles.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Cavs offense is rolling and LeBron isn't even playing that well. That is kind of scary!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> I'm not sure dray makes it in the West





Stax Classic said:


> Dray starting an ASG :ti He isn't popular outside the Dubpire, in fact he's despised as a thug


Lol good joke man


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Dray starting an ASG :ti He isn't popular outside the Dubpire, in fact he's despised as a thug


Well...You better go and hide under a rock til March :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Utah looks legit now that they are healthy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:ti In my 4 team, 52 player owned in the whole league, league, I just go out and pick up Gobert for Porzingis, and realize I forgot to set my line ups this week, and still winning 5-3. I'm never going to loss a match up in this league, it's so fun.

PG: Westbrook, Lowry, Tyreke 
SG/SF: Harden, Klay, Butler, Heyward, Batum, Barton
PF/C: Whiteside, Gobert, Horford, Vucevic

I dropped Isiah, Reggie, and Teague, and they're all still available :banderas. Was trying tom improve my rebounds from guard positions, and up my %'s so I can win 8-0 every week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The Hornets have so many injuries. It is time to blow it up again! :mj2


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Have to say the 76'rs looked pretty good against the Cavs. Thought it was going to be a blowout but they kept coming back. 

Pretty bummed out that my Bulls lost last night but after a good few games it's bound to happen sometime.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Durant & Westbrook combine for 53 points, 15 rebounds and 19 assists and their team still loses to Portland? That roster is absolute trash, they need to trade Adams or Kanter for a starting shooting guard, that Andre Roberson guy has D-League written all over his face.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

They let Portland sucker them in to an insane deal for Kanter :ti


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

God damn the Bulls were so frustrating to watch tonight with the multiple turnovers and bad defense.

At least Derrick Rose had a good game with 23 points. He's looking more like his old self with each passing game imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Durant & Westbrook combine for 53 points, 15 rebounds and 19 assists and their team still loses to Portland? That roster is absolute trash, they need to trade Adams or Kanter for a starting shooting guard, that Andre Roberson guy has D-League written all over his face.


roberson is improving.

adams has been great, but kanter can be moved if anyone is actually willing to take him. his defense is atrocious and they're not exactly a bad offensive team so they don't need him a lot there. adams has great chemistry with westbrook too, as well as being good defensively, so moving kanter would open up minutes for him. doubt anything happens though.

lillard went off which is how they came back yesterday. he was on absolute fire in the 4th. westbrook had a pretty poor starting to the game and durant played poorly in the 4th, i'd put the loss on those two more than the others. westbrook can't start games shooting 2-12 and durant can't go 0-3 in the 4th, let alone only take 3 shots in the 4th in total. he needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Miami sticking with GS for the first three quarters was awesome to watch, I honestly thought that they could have pulled it off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Drago @Notorious @Stax Classic 



That Guy said:


> Miami sticking with GS for the first three quarters was awesome to watch, I honestly thought that they could have pulled it off.


Just caught up with it: a fierce game, to be sure, from both teams, and I knew that Miami would present myriad difficulties for this WARRIORS squad. Nevertheless, in spite of struggles from beyond the three-point line--many of which were created by the Heat with their potent defensive schemes and rotations--the Dubs prevailed, perhaps in large part because they proved once again that when they really have to, they can score in the paint with the best of 'em. The somewhat inside-out defense established by the Heat was an excellent approach against the Warriors but the Warriors were able to overcome it. 

:curry with 30 points! :mark: :dray being everywhere and playing as hard as always! :mark: Excellent duels on the floor all game long, with Curry and Wade and Draymoneyyy and Bosh going at it. 

The versatility of the Warriors, and the smarts of the coaching staff were key Monday night against the Heat. 

It as reminiscent of when the Warriors were down 1-2 in the conference semifinals against the Grizzlies, using BOGUT to guard Tony Allen. This game against the Heat saw the Warriors deploy Bogut to defend against Justise Winslow. The Warriors established a nine-point lead, and the Heat benched the 22% three-point shooting wing Winslow for Gerald Green. 

:mark: http://vine.co/v/iMvXW7QZeDz :mark: :banderas 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Magic thoughts on the Lakers giving Demar Derozan the max?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



JM said:


> @Magic thoughts on the Lakers giving Demar Derozan the max?


i'd much rather give whiteside the max and demar would be an extremely poor fit on our team with the already apparent spacing issues we have. unless dlo/clarkson become lights out shooters before season's end, there really is no reason to get him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Iffy on giving Whiteside a max deal.

On one hand he's certainly got the abilities to justify it, but on the other...a recurring trend throughout his pro career has been his immaturity. Just seems like the type that'll get a huge guaranteed contract and start wilding out.

I hope I'm wrong in that assessment though, cause he's a great talent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

i'd be willing to take a flyer on him than failing to get another star free agent that doesn't want to come here with nothing else.


worst case scenario he's a bust and we're awful(which is what we will be without him). best case scenario is he's a great interior defender for us, which is what we need, and makes us good enough to potentially attract other free agents again. again, as a fan, i think it's worth the risk. also a much better risk-reward scenario than getting demar, who doesn't fit whatsoever.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Where does Whiteside end up after MIA let's him go/trades him?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls GODDAMIT first quarter up by 11 points and didn't trail by mid 3rd quarter. 

I go eat something and come back mid fourth quarter and they end up loosing.. 

Too many turnovers. 

I hope they can bounce back next time

and to the people who a also follow them (I noticed there are a few here) howcome E'Twan Moore doesn't play much anymore? I barely remember seeing him the past few games, at best he was maybe in a few minutes mid game. I like him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I mean, you can excuse the Hawks loss but losing back-to-back games to sub-.500 teams is no way to go about in life if you're an aspiring championship contender. Can't wait until we get a run for our money by the powerhouse 76ers. Need to cut down on the turnovers already.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

R.I.P. Devin Harris!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> R.I.P. Devin Harris!


LeBron should have got technical after the dunk though, the way he was crying for the foul :drake1


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Neither Whiteside nor Demar are worthy of the max, I'd much rather go after Horford or Batum real hard, not the max of course.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Max now is tomorrow's mid-level though


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Aparently back in 1993 Mark Henry was in some Dunk Contest? I was surfing youtube and found this gem. 

https://youtu.be/-UIFzTv8LA8

Anyone plan to give me details on this event? How? Why?

Its crazy how explosive he was in his weightlifting days. A man his size can make it that high is hard on the knees


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Max now is tomorrow's mid-level though


A max this summer could be up to 30 million per season, are you kidding me?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Neither Whiteside nor Demar are worthy of the max, I'd much rather go after Horford or Batum real hard, not the max of course.


as long as a max contract exists, players that are not deserving will get it. :toomanykobes


Horford will be 30 and wouldn't be as good at solving our interior defense issues as Whiteside. Batum is a guy I'd want as well, but it's going to take money with the season he's having. He's also a risk as this could just be a contract year performance based on his last year with Portland.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> Horford will be 30 and wouldn't be as good at solving our interior defense issues as Whiteside. Batum is a guy I'd want as well, but it's going to take money with the season he's having. He's also a risk as this could just be a contract year performance based on his last year with Portland.


Horford never relied on his physique, injuries apart, I think his game could still be reliable through the mid 30s, he's an underrated defender and I think he would be a great mentor and partner to Randle.

Simmons, Russell, Batum, Randle and Horford seems like fun.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I'm seeing mocks with Portland taking Sabonis' kid, that'd be amazing


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hornetts looking good tonight (Y)

Nuggets and Warriors match of the month so far tbh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

no big deso post today, eh? :evil

:woo


:kobe3


good ol' klay thompson starting 5/5 and finishing 2/9 when his team needs him to step up.




> "[Vitti] would love to shut [Bryant] down," Scott said after Wednesday's practice. "But that probably isn't going to happen. [Bryant] doesn't want to shut it down."
> 
> Scott was referring to Bryant's reluctance to sit out that long, especially as fans pay high ticket prices to see him make his final appearances at arenas around the country.
> 
> ...


kobe in his 20th season and still playing through injuries while we got guys in their mid-twenties that need rest games all over the league. weak as fuck stars these days. fuck popovich. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well, that was an unexpectedly fun game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Charlotte beat Atlanta like they stole something tonight. Now lets see if they can take that defense on the road to New Orleans.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wow didn't expect Dubs loss to Denver


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Who cares, still over 40% odds to win the title, and every team who's started with that record has won the title. It's a given.

72-10 going down.

Also, just proves Draymond is the real MVP


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

spurs are only 2.5 games back while resting players. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

btw, first brandon roy, then eric gordon, and now bradley beal. injuries keep robbing the SG position from ever getting decent again. :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

bulls what the fuck :maury


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

https://vine.co/v/iOaJLHjZt0W

Oof.



Magic said:


> btw, first brandon roy, then eric gordon, and now bradley beal. injuries keep robbing the SG position from ever getting decent again. :mj2


I mean, neither Gordon nor Beal were ever in Roy's stratosphere, but yeah. :mj2

Also had bad luck with the center position, but that's kind of to be expected.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

JIMMY STSGP. BUCKETS

The STSGP stands for 'SAVING-THE-SHOOTING-GUARD-POSITION'

:butler


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Whenever I see Anthony Davis play basketball I want to have my eyes clawed out by a tiger. :mj2


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Damn Bulls were down by more than 10 against the 76rs ... JIMMY BUCKETS saving this team like always. I love the Bulls but they need consistancy.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Damn, Jimmy saved the Bulls from a shameful loss


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ony-parker-to-bench-tells-him-hes-doing-great


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

No Pau and no Rose, but still.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

KOBE PLAYED LAST NIGHT! :drose :woo :woo @AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Magic

What a performance! What a series of ovations for him! What a game! :woo :woo

Farewell forever from Oracle Arena, Kobe Bryant. You demolished the Warriors more times than any human being or computer could possibly count. You wore the regal purple and gold of the Lakers for your whole career and represented one of the elite sports franchises, and one of the biggest sports, on earth. It was wonderful to see you last night, playing nearly thirty minutes on a sore achilles tendon, going all out. Warriors fans were cheering his baskets as much as their own team's last night. It was quite the event, never to be forgotten. 

_Ite, missa est..._ _Vade in pace_, Kobe... 

:chefcurry put on quite the show as well, not surprisingly! :cheer

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

They were probably cheering everytime he shot the ball since it would likely be a miss


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> KOBE PLAYED LAST NIGHT! :drose :woo :woo @AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Magic
> 
> What a performance! What a series of ovations for him! What a game! :woo :woo
> 
> ...


I wonder if the dark lord will draw such ovations during his final season in 2027/2028

:brady5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I felt so sorry for Jeremy Lin on that last play.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Noah out for 4-6 months and this is the final year of his contract.

That might have been his final game as a Bull

It can't end like this :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Spurs only two games behind the Warriors now. :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

2 games still a ton of games


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pistons came out and pushed the Champs shit in on Big Bens retirement night. Best Piston game since like 2008. :mark: 

Drummond and Jackson for the ASG imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

People trying to laugh at the Warriors because they're now on pace to win 74 games instead of 76 :mj4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> People trying to laugh at the Warriors because they're now on pace to win 74 games instead of 76 :mj4


laughing at them because spurs gonna steal the that top seed. :kobe3


also:

"I think as beautiful as it would be to play for our country, when I say my last game is going to be my last game, I'm going to retire, then that's it," Bryant said. "It's not like I'm going to walk off the stage and then [say], 'But I'm going to come right back for a minute. Hold on one second.' You know what I mean? I think it's pretty sweet to have the final game be in a Laker uniform and support the players from afar."

noto was being a scumbag about kobe all year even though he wasn't planning to play. :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Golden State @ Cleveland tonight!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

What's going on with Pacers? Damn they need to learn how to close out games.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










:lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Pau Gasol beasting it up against the Pistons today au


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

It's almost comical how Cleveland defend Curry. It ends up as a triple team at the 3 point line when the Warriors set a pick for Curry.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

70-44 at the half, I thought CLE was supposed to be good :sodone


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

magic tell me more about how the cavs can compete with the warriors/spurs in the finals :ti


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lebron is a jobber now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Warriors be like Cena getting the 'burial' W back after a couple of losses.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This NBA season has been pretty uninteresting to me. It seems like either Warriors or Spurs are in lock to win the Finals this year, while everyone else come nowhere close to beating them in the playoffs. I just want to simulate the remainder of this season and get to the Spurs vs Warriors WCF series. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> 70-44 at the half, I thought CLE was supposed to be good :sodone





FriedTofu said:


> Warriors be like Cena getting the 'burial' W back after a couple of losses.


 @AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Magic @Notorious


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689289070086729729
WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry :dray :klay


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I give up. We cannot beat Golden State. Period. I pray the Spurs knock them out in the playoffs so we'll have a legitimate shot at the title.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Stephen A has to be running out of excuses for why the Cavs lose to the Warriors.

Begging for the Warriors to go 4-0 against the Cavs in the finals. It would be a fantastic moment of glory.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Everyone wants to see Spurs/Warriors in the WCF but I would really laugh if it ended up being first or second round matchup. 

And I am pleased with how the Bulls played against the Pistons. Gasol also hit some great shots in the second half getting us back on track.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



That Guy said:


> Everyone wants to see Spurs/Warriors in the WCF but I would really laugh if it ended up being first or second round matchup.
> 
> And I am pleased with how the Bulls played against the Pistons. Gasol also hit some great shots in the second half getting us back on track.


It is impossible for it to be either a second round or first round matchup.

Warriors and Spurs are both finishing top 3, the only way for it to be a secound matchup would be if the Thunder somehow finished 1st and that's probably not happening.

And I want to see Thunder/Warriors in the WCF with Thunder advancing. :evil


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Yep, someone is going to have to play OKC in the 2nd round, and someone will get a bye and sweep the Clippers

Who doesn't want a Curry vs Westbrook duel?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> :lol


Who's that fucking guy? :lol



That Guy said:


> Everyone wants to see Spurs/Warriors in the WCF but I would really laugh if it ended up being first or second round matchup.


Top two seeds are a lock for SAS and GSW, OKC is eight games behind the Warriors and it's not even clear that those guys are losing eight more games this season, of course, Oklahoma would have to sweep the rest of the regular season, not happening.

And Cleveland needs to either trade Love and go small or trade Mozgov and start Thompson, they need to do something, yesterday's game was just embarrasing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Think Jalen and Jacoby were saying Mozgov for that Morris headcase in PHO, which was really interesting on paper.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Stax Classic said:


> Think Jalen and Jacoby were saying Mozgov for that Morris headcase in PHO, which was really interesting on paper.


Love J&J podcast, and though I like Markieff for CLE, I don't think Mozgov 
would fit in Phoenix with Len & Chandler already there.

But Markieff, an expiring and a first round for Love, would be a great trade for both sides.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Was pretty surprised to see the 76rs hold up 20T's against the Knicks, nearly win against the Bulls a few nights back and doing better than expected against the Cavs last week. 

They have seriously been improving a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I don't doubt Lebron could get Markieff on the right track again, as in get him playing back to the level he should, but there's no upside for the Suns to do that deal.


I wouldn't give up a first when they're clearly going to have to rebuild to get Love as Love has been pretty much exposed on the Cavs so far. Not saying he couldn't be a better player on another team, but there's lots of stuff out there showing just how bad he is defensively and how much that could hurt a contender. Cavs also have no young guys left to trade away against for Tristan Thompson, whose deal makes the entire thing impossible as no one would want that contract.


The only thing that complicates this entire situation is that Morris is a headcase and his value has been ruined because of it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Love J&J podcast, and though I like Markieff for CLE, I don't think Mozgov
> would fit in Phoenix with Len & Chandler already there.
> 
> But Markieff, an expiring and a first round for Love, would be a great trade for both sides.


btw you've been posting a lot in this thread, so if you're at all interested you should give "the debate league" on this site a try and join us in the sports division. we need some new guys and I think you would be a great addition. (Y)


same thing to all of you that aren't already involved. it's a fun way to argue about random topics involving sports.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

pls respawn^



Champ said:


> magic tell me more about how the cavs can compete with the warriors/spurs in the finals :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> pls respawn^




Cavs lost worse than the Lakers did :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> magic tell me more about how the cavs can compete with the warriors/spurs in the finals :ti


i mean, i don't even really think i've been saying this? i've been saying thunder can compete with those two more than anything else.

not that I really take a regular season beatdown as much indication of what would happen in a 7 game series as no one should. :draper2


Cavs need to find a way to not have Love absolutely ruin their defense every play as he was exploited defensively in both games. Aside from that, Kyrie is not going to shoot this poorly once he's back in form and Lebron will probably up his play as well and be more aggressive from the get go.

Again I don't even recall talking about this that much tho. :drake1


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> And Cleveland needs to either trade Love and go small or trade Mozgov and start Thompson, they need to do something, yesterday's game was just embarrasing.


You don't trade away a starter because of one game. That's the wrong way to deal with something like this.

I just got done watching the game. I think people are overreacting a bit to this game. Cleveland looked completely and utterly lost on both ends, especially defensively. They were making the wrong decisions again and again on screens and Golden was doing anything and everything they wanted.

One of the things about the Warriors that the Cavaliers are going to have to accept is that, no matter what, they aren't going to stop Curry. He's playing at an unreal level and any slightly open three pointer for him is an efficient shot. They spent way too much time focusing on him. Kevin Love is being unfairly thrown under the bus because he let Green just run off while trying to help double Curry. He wasn't the only one doing that. Pretty much everyone on the Cavaliers was doing this. That's their issue. That's been an issue for a lot of teams.

The Pistons I feel like became the first team to really expose the Warriors. They didn't spend as much time trying to double team Curry and they spent more time on just defending the Warriors as a whole. Look at the damage they did. They severely limited Green's production, made Barnes and Iggy non factors. The Cavs have the personal capable of doing this. They aren't going to limit Green in that fashion because Love isn't a good defender, but with smart team defense in the kind of fashion they went with last season, they're definitely capable of doing this to the Warriors. Whether or not it will happen remains to be seen.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> You don't trade away a starter because of one game. That's the wrong way to deal with something like this.


That's right, but I'm not judging Love's performance on the Cavs just based on last night's game, he has been a shadow of himself since the day he arrived. It's not just the defense, he wasn't making a difference on the boards (anyone remember he was one of the, if not the best rebounder in the league four years ago?) or on the offensive end, he didn't punish Green down low, he even couldn't make his outside shots.

I don't know, man, I see him and I see a man depressed, maybe he's the ultimate good stats/bad team guy, he seems to be at his best when he's commanding a team.

And you are right about how to defend GSW too, they need to let Curry go, he's going to put 30-40 on you no matter what, but you have to shut down everything else.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lebron needs to get better at shooting so they don't have to force Kevin Love to be just a stretch 4 and can be used for his other strength in the post. Defensively, I don't know how any team can stop the Warriors if Curry is shooting like he did in that game. It was pick your poison kind of thing. Maybe go to a simpler scheme instead of hard doubling Curry so their bigs aren't always exposed? But it wouldn't solve Kevin Love in a pick-and-roll problem, but that's why I'm not a coach.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Who's that fucking guy? :lol


Boban Marjanovic. That was one of the most creppy/funny dunk staredowns I've ever seen. Dude had an intimate moment with Evans as they came down and then smelled his hair.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Fighter Daron said:


> That's right, but I'm not judging Love's performance on the Cavs just based on last night's game, he has been a shadow of himself since the day he arrived. It's not just the defense, he wasn't making a difference on the boards (anyone remember he was one of the, if not the best rebounder in the league four years ago?) or on the offensive end, he didn't punish Green down low, he even couldn't make his outside shots.


1. He has definitely been making a difference on the boards. In games where he doesn't sit out in the fourth quarter, he averages 11.3 rebounds per game. Why is that insane? Because he's got two other guys on his team that are currently averaging 9.5 and 7.3 respectively. This is on top of the fact that he's being forced to focus more on defense than ever before. That's absolutely insane. If anything he's gotten better at rebounding. Hell go watch the recent game the Cavs had against the Mavericks

2. His offensive woes aren't his fault. It's pretty well known at this point that him not scoring as much as he used to is due to how the Cavs use him offensively. 



Fighter Daron said:


> I don't know, man, I see him and I see a man depressed, maybe he's the ultimate good stats/bad team guy, he seems to be at his best when he's commanding a team.


Any person will seem at their best when they're the best player on their team. You think Aldridge is playing at his best right now on the Spurs? No. You think Klay Thompson would be putting up better numbers somewhere else? Absolutely. That doesn't mean they aren't happy with their position on the team. I always felt like Love was never happy being the lead man in Minnesota anyways, and you can tell by the way he plays in Cleveland. He's a lot more willing to pass, he makes unselfish plays when needed, and he's willingly sitting out in the fourth quarter of close games. He wants to win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kemba went off the other day and I forgot to post about it! :drose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls have looked like fresh doodoo against the Warriors tonight. Hope they can turn it around in the 2nd half but I'm doubtful.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

That Warriors game must have really pissed off Kevin Love, because he played very differently tonight.

He was super aggressive on offense, drove to the basket numerous times from behind the perimeter, looked for his shot a lot more, wasn't at the perimeter as much, and was very aggressive when going for rebounds. But the thing that impressed me the most was his defense. I mean, holy shit. I felt like he was playing at another level compared to what he usually does when it came to defense. He wasn't playing Anthony Davis-like defense or anything, but he played good defense tonight.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Well I guess the only positive to take away from the Bulls/Warriors game was that Derrick Rose played great as he kept attacking and made some good shots. It felt like he was the only one who showed up to play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> That Warriors game must have really pissed off Kevin Love, because he played very differently tonight.
> 
> He was super aggressive on offense, drove to the basket numerous times from behind the perimeter, looked for his shot a lot more, wasn't at the perimeter as much, and was very aggressive when going for rebounds. But the thing that impressed me the most was his defense. I mean, holy shit. I felt like he was playing at another level compared to what he usually does when it came to defense. He wasn't playing Anthony Davis-like defense or anything, but he played good defense tonight.


they beat the worst team. 

he needs to do better in meaningful games, not games that cavs can win with ease.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> they beat the worst team.
> 
> he needs to do better in meaningful games, not games that cavs can win with ease.


Doesn't matter what team they played against. Tonight Love looked motivated and played aggressive on both ends. That's what he has been needing to do for a while and he hasn't done that, even when he was playing well at the start of the season.

An aggressive and determined Kevin Love is almost unstoppable offensively, because he does so much at that end that he's hard to predict. Defensively he's never going to be elite, but he's a smart player and if determined, he can at least contribute in a positive matter at that end of the floor like we saw tonight. This was the best defense I had ever seen him play.

I'm not saying he's going to do this against other teams just like that. My point is that this is a sign that he's probably had enough of playing like he has been and he wants to take it upon himself to prove his critics wrong. It won't solve all of their problems but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Doesn't matter what team they played against. Tonight Love looked motivated and played aggressive on both ends. That's what he has been needing to do for a while and he hasn't done that, even when he was playing well at the start of the season.
> 
> An aggressive and determined Kevin Love is almost unstoppable offensively, because he does so much at that end that he's hard to predict. Defensively he's never going to be elite, but he's a smart player and if determined, he can at least contribute in a positive matter at that end of the floor like we saw tonight. This was the best defense I had ever seen him play.


I mean it really does matter who they play against as, again, the Nets are the third worst team in the league and have looked like the worst since Jack got injured. 

He's never shown to be a positive contributor on defense his whole career. The notion that he could be because of this one game is ridiculous, again there needs to be consistency of a large span of games which include games against top teams. 

This entire post is as reactionary as the people that said he should be traded after the Warriors game. He needs to play better for a long stretch, he's been awful the entire season and needs to be more consistent.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> I mean it really does matter who they play against as, again, the Nets are the third worst team in the league and have looked like the worst since Jack got injured.
> 
> He's never shown to be a positive contributor on defense his whole career. The notion that he could be because of this one game is ridiculous, again there needs to be consistency of a large span of games which include games against top teams.
> 
> This entire post is as reactionary as the people that said he should be traded after the Warriors game. He needs to play better for a long stretch, he's been awful the entire season and needs to be more consistent.


You're missing my entire point. All I'm saying is tonight, he played a lot differently from what he normally does on the court. He played a consistently different style on both ends of the floor and he was a positive influence for the Cavs. I'm not saying that I think he's going to continue to do this. If he can, that's going to do wonders for the Cavs. Whether he does or not remains to be seen. Again, it doesn't matter what team they're playing right now, that isn't my point.

Fyi, the main offensive players he was guarding was Young and Bargnani, who both play an offensive style that Love struggles the most against. So, again, it doesn't matter that they played the Nets. That doesn't change the fact that tonight, Love played good defense against players that usually scorch him. I'm just giving him credit where it's due. I'm in no way saying that this will become a trend.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@AryaDark @Drago @Stax Classic 

Eight 20+ assist "halfs" for the WARRIORS thus far this season. Nine 20+ assist "halfs" for all other NBA teams thus far this season. 

While the WARRIORS struggled a little bit from distance--particularly _early_ on--Wednesday night against the Bulls, they scored in the paint with the best of 'em! And the Bulls only hit 1/20 from 3-point range. :sodone

:curry with a +36 in 33 minutes. :sodone Three boards away from a triple double. :sodone :dray :klay BARNES. BOGUT. IGGY. BARBOSA. EZELI. SPEIGHTS "JAM." 

As @Magic knows full well, even when the Warriors were playing in an undeniably flat manner for a few games in a row last week, I never wavered, never thought for one instant that they were in trouble! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

WARRIORS


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Tony said:


> Well I guess the only positive to take away from the Bulls/Warriors game was that Derrick Rose played great as he kept attacking and made some good shots. It felt like he was the only one who showed up to play.


Hojberg murdered Chicago when he sat Rose halfway through the first quarter when he was red hot, I think they were up two and went 5-24 to finish the quarter, the game was over. 

I wouldn't ever EVER bench a player when he's that hot, fuck rotations man, he was scorching the Warriors.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Hoidberg made some horrible benching choices and this is coming from a huge Bulls fan. I also expected better from Butler who seemed to wake up only in the second half when the lead by Warriors was already too much to make a comeback on, and Gasol was a no-show last night, he wasn't himself. Rose and Portis were really the only ones who played to their full potential last night and turned up. 

I expected a better closer game seeing as the last one was neck and neck till the last two minutes with Rose and Portis not playing, and this time last year Rose lead the Bulls to give the Warriors their first loss at home ground in a long long time. 

Hope the Bulls can bounce back, they have the potential to do really well this year and have victories over the Cavs, Thunder and Spurs. But they need to be consistant adn not one game good three bad etc.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Drummond last night makes Deandre go :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

after seeing davis stands to lose 23 million if he doesn't make an all nba team...i have a pretty damn good feeling he's about to go HAM just get that money. good chance pelicans could make the playoffs too if he starts playing out of his mind.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Oh yeah, 10 years ago this happened....






Time sure does fly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Wanna watch Kobe more this season, but Lakers are just too bad. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Notorious

So, Kyle Lowry and Dwyane Wade got voted in as backcourt players for the East.

Jimmy Butler is a lock, and John Wall is a good bet to get in as well.

With the game being in Toronto, a lot of media types are treating it as a virtual lock that DeRozan gets a spot, and I don't disagree.

So, assuming Kyrie gets left out, it'll likely come down to a final decision between Isaiah Thomas, Kemba Walker and Reggie Jackson... which sounds familiar.

That having been said, I think there's a good chance it ends up going to IT.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I am pissed off Buttler isn't on the Allstar Starting Team. How does this happen? 

He seriously desrerved a place there.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Josh Smith traded back to the Rockets. :lol

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--rockets-re-acquire-josh-smith-from-clippers-154906838.html


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Josh Smith traded back to the Rockets. :lol
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--rockets-re-acquire-josh-smith-from-clippers-154906838.html












i thought it was a joke at first but nah, lol at my rockets 

its going to be funny if the rockets meet up with the clippers in the playoffs and josh smith does it again to them


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HiddenFlaw said:


> i thought it was a joke at first but nah, lol at my rockets
> 
> its going to be funny if the rockets meet up with the clippers in the playoffs and josh smith does it again to them


Clippers vs Mavs for the DJ hate and then Clippers vs Rockets.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

maybe the rockets will bring back kevin mchale too









that would a first right? bring back a coach you fired in the same seasonac


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

BRUH.

http://www.donotlink.com/hz7o

(The link is safe. DNL is a way of denying clicks for shitty content.)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



HiddenFlaw said:


> maybe the rockets will bring back kevin mchale too :yao
> 
> that would a first right? bring back a coach you fired in the same seasonac


Would be a first for the NBA, pretty sure Billy Martin and the Yankees have done it though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690638214307168256
Time to make :lelbron the coach.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Lebron should have fired himself :mj


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Top 2 seeds in NBA both change their coaches 3 months in :sodone

Knew Lue was going to get it, Lebron too puss to ever be a player coach


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Woj reporting that the Cavs have signed a multi-year deal with Tyronn Lue as the new head coach.

That was fast. Not sure this is going to end well.

In Blatt's case, he should get another shot elsewhere. He signed on for a rebuild and had the whole script changed up on him with "La Familia." I'd be pretty happy if the Nets hired him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*










asdlhgsdklhgsdfklghskluh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690643728000679936
:sodone


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Changing coaches mid-season is NEVER a good sign. But on the other hand, LeBron's been coaching the squad since he came back. I'll cross my fingers, but I have a feeling this won't end well for us.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Instead of beating around the bush, they should've just said: "LeBron James fired David Blatt".

Blatt was just a puppet that didn't obey the King enough. LeBron will always be the one running the show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This is astonishing and mildly comical. That front office could only be worthy of a Cleveland franchise. I'm not saying this wont work for them, but my gahd. This team is spending out the nose for its team and just pushed out their coach and immediately signed an extension for their new one, this reeks of a manipulated front office. The only thing that would make this a pure Cleveland thing is if Lebron decided not to stay after this season if they lose in the playoffs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

just a matter of time before lebron becomes head coach, gm, owner, trainer and water boy.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

I feel bad for Blatt. He was walking on a field of landmines since day one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

*Cavs coach RIGHTFULLY fired after that piss poor performance earlier this week. Thank you Curry :drose :curry *


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Coach killer


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Cavs coach RIGHTFULLY fired after that piss poor performance earlier this week. Thank you Curry :drose :curry *


they should release lebron too as he had one of the most piss poor performances in that game i've seen in a long time.

1. drive at paint-> fail
2. try again-> fail
3. force contested shot->miss, complain about no call


sums up what he did in that first half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> @Notorious
> 
> So, Kyle Lowry and Dwyane Wade got voted in as backcourt players for the East.
> 
> ...



Last I checked Kemba & Isaiah had similar numbers but the fact that the Celtics are in playoff position while the Hornets are in the lottery gives the advantage to IT.

Reggie isn't making it because they're not gonna send two Pistons and Drummond is certainly a lock.

All in all, his chances improved significantly with Kyrie not getting voted in but it still wouldn't shock me if he got left out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Also lel @ LeGM

Feel bad for Blatt. He's a good coach, came into the situation thinking he'd be coaching a rebuilding team centered around Kyrie & Wiggins and then LeBron and all his drama happened. This surely isn't the last we've seen of him.

Would be dope to see him reunited with Wiggins in Minnesota when they realize Sam Mitchell is awful


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Also lel @ LeGM
> 
> Feel bad for Blatt. He's a good coach, came into the situation thinking he'd be coaching a rebuilding team centered around Kyrie & Wiggins and then LeBron and all his drama happened. This surely isn't the last we've seen of him.
> 
> ...


I think they know Smitch is awful. There's just not much good in replacing your coach and overhauling your system entirely midway through the season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Mitchell is surely a stop gap while they interview for a real coach this season.

Kyrie was ineligible to play in the ASG because of games played


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The thing with Blatt was that he was hired when it was going to be a rebuilding process with a young team. Lue, who has been made the coach, was 2nd on their list. According to what I've heard, he'd likely have been the choice over Blatt had they known that LeBron & Love would be there. 

I don't think it's going to be a huge system overhaul, as Lue already was trusted to make some decisions. I think that it's more trusting him to make smarter choices, and that the team itself really have more respect for Lue.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

This obviously has LeBron's fingerprints all over it. 

However, what the hell is the idea of canning your coach when you have a 30-11 mark and are the top team in your conference? Unless Blatt just completely lost all control of that locker room and there was no respect left for him, this makes absolutely zero sense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think they know Smitch is awful. There's just not much good in replacing your coach and overhauling your system entirely midway through the season.


Well, the current system they have in place has led them to a 13-31 record, so it couldn't hurt that much trying something different. :draper2


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Minnesota should hire Blatt, trade for Kevin Love to team with their young core and move to the East to trash that pathetic excuse of a franchise.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kind of a desperation move on Cleveland's part, and an ill fated one at that, but this is probably for the best. I'm not saying Blatt's not a great coach, he actually did some things incredibly well that I think a lot of the NBA coaches need to do as well, but I think Lue is the kind of coach the Cavaliers need right now. He gained a lot of knowledge from working under Doc Rivers, it's something Blatt didn't have going into this league. It seems like Lue was prepared for this role. David Blatt, while I do think he has the better basketball mind, was sort of just put in a situation where he had to coach a team stock piled with a lot of talent. It'll be interesting to see how the Cavaliers playing style changes going forward.



FriedTofu said:


> Minnesota should hire Blatt, trade for Kevin Love to team with their young core and move to the East to trash that pathetic excuse of a franchise.


Minnesota would have to trade one of their young core members just to get Love back...there's not much other options that they could use at that point. 

Love for Towns. There. You piss off Minnesota fans and you make Cleveland a near unstoppable force of obnoxious proportions.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Heard Kerr is coming back to coach this game tonight, should be a good one (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Kind of a desperation move on Cleveland's part, and an ill fated one at that, but this is probably for the best. I'm not saying Blatt's not a great coach, he actually did some things incredibly well that I think a lot of the NBA coaches need to do as well, but I think Lue is the kind of coach the Cavaliers need right now. *He gained a lot of knowledge from working under Doc Rivers,* it's something Blatt didn't have going into this league. It seems like Lue was prepared for this role. David Blatt, while I do think he has the better basketball mind, was sort of just put in a situation where he had to coach a team stock piled with a lot of talent. It'll be interesting to see how the Cavaliers playing style changes going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao :lmao :lmao

that's like the worst kind of knowledge breh, doc ain't shit and this has been known for awhile.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Minnesota would have to trade one of their young core members just to get Love back...there's not much other options that they could use at that point.
> 
> Love for Towns. There. You piss off Minnesota fans and you make Cleveland a near unstoppable force of obnoxious proportions.


But I thought Love was a scrub because he couldn't help LeGod win?

Towns would end up a Greg Moroe if he goes to Cleveland though so Cleveland won't be unstoppable. He wouldn't even see much playing time because Lebron's buddy need to play to justify the max contract.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Kemba Walker strikes again! :drose He deserves to be in Toronto!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@Drago 



BruiserKC said:


> This obviously has LeBron's fingerprints all over it.
> 
> However, what the hell is the idea of canning your coach when you have a 30-11 mark and are the top team in your conference? Unless Blatt just completely lost all control of that locker room and there was no respect left for him, this makes absolutely zero sense.


Supposedly Blatt lost the locker room after the Christmas Day Cavs loss to the WARRIORS, leading to the subsequent nearly-30-point shellacking by the Trail Blazers in Portland. That is only speculation so I would not necessarily hold it against Blatt, but if one wants to, one could connect a few dots.



Stax Classic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690643728000679936
> :sodone


:lmao I noticed this, too. :mark: :lol



Magic said:


> they should release lebron too as he had one of the most piss poor performances in that game i've seen in a long time.
> 
> 1. drive at paint-> fail
> 2. try again-> fail
> ...


:banderas It was glorious...



That Guy said:


> Heard Kerr is coming back to coach this game tonight, should be a good one (Y)


:mark: It was! :drose

KERR! :chefcurry with another triple double... :sodone He hits a shot from over half court just a second too late after the first quarter, comes back and hits two three-pointers to conclude the first half, with the final three-pointer of the half being a bank shot buzzer beater from half court... :sodone :curry 

DRAYMONEYYYYY, too! :mark: 

Good on :klay admitting that he needs to "pick it up" going forward. Too many turnovers tonight, too much sloppy play, but a good, hard-fought win tonight. 

The Pacers have a lot of solid young pieces. They were beaten up and banged up going into this game and Turner looks like a stud in the making... Good team, though they have definitely cooled off since mid-Decemberish.

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

SPURS on Monday night! :drose :woo :woo 

:side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> Well, the current system they have in place has led them to a 13-31 record, so it couldn't hurt that much trying something different. :draper2


Trying to teach players a whole new way of doing things on the fly hinders player development and greatly decreases the likelihood that they'll get a good grasp on the new system.

Wins and losses aren't particularly important for Minnesota this year. It's all about developing Towns, Wiggins and the rest of the young core.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



DesolationRow said:


> @Drago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seamless return for Kerr, they didn't miss a beat. Warriors will definitely be the team to beat again. Although, once again, the Spurs find a way to reload and tell the naysayers to suck it. Warriors-Spurs will be the Western Final, winner of that series I think will be your champs. 

Wojnarowski had a good article on Yahoo about the Blatt firing that made sense. LeBron tried this power play in Miami when they were 9-8 at the start of season 1 under Spoelstra. He went to Riley to try to get Erik fired, and Riley flat out told him and the team that he wasn't coming down out of his luxury box to coach and to make it work. 

It's different in Cleveland, Griffin is no Pat Riley. Gilbert has basically sold his integrity for a title, and is going back to doing whatever LeBron wants. To me, it smells of panic. The Cavs are 18-3 in their last 21 games, although the three losses are two to GS and one to the Spurs who are the teams most likely to come out of the West. 

I appreciate LeBron as a player, but I have lost respect for him after this. The idea that he had nothing to do with this firing is just not true. His hand was all over this. I hope the Cavs now go in the shitter. All Blatt does is lead the team to the Finals in his first season and have them as the top team in the conference midway though this season. He's not that bad of a coach.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



FriedTofu said:


> But I thought Love was a scrub because he couldn't help LeGod win?
> 
> Towns would end up a Greg Moroe if he goes to Cleveland though so Cleveland won't be unstoppable. He wouldn't even see much playing time because Lebron's buddy need to play to justify the max contract.


I don't understand how Thompson playing at PF would prevent Towns from playing center...


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> Oh yeah, 10 years ago this happened....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the greatest moments on this sport.

In related news, I don't understand why Myles Turner is not a starter on the Pacers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@DesolationRow
http://www.si.com/nba/2016/01/23/golden-state-warriors-stephen-curry-half-court-shot-video



> Stephen Curry did what only Stephen Curry can do at the conclusion of the first half Friday against the Indiana Pacers, setting an NBA record on a 48-foot buzzer-beating bomb. Curry pulled up just behind the half-court line to bank in the long distance heave. The basket, his 200th triple on the season, made him the first player in NBA history with four-straight seasons totaling 200 or more three-pointers.
> 
> Curry is well on pace to set another NBA record from downtown this season as well. He has 39 games left to surpass his own record for the most three-pointers made in a single season at 286.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



BruiserKC said:


> Seamless return for Kerr, they didn't miss a beat. Warriors will definitely be the team to beat again. Although, once again, the Spurs find a way to reload and tell the naysayers to suck it. Warriors-Spurs will be the Western Final, winner of that series I think will be your champs.
> 
> Wojnarowski had a good article on Yahoo about the Blatt firing that made sense. LeBron tried this power play in Miami when they were 9-8 at the start of season 1 under Spoelstra. He went to Riley to try to get Erik fired, and Riley flat out told him and the team that he wasn't coming down out of his luxury box to coach and to make it work.
> 
> ...


:kobe

Look, this is a sketchy situation, and an unusual firing, but it's pretty stupid to lose respect for LeBron for something like this.

Right now we have nothing to confirm this was indeed LeBron's decision. In retrospect my immediate assumption/response is to think LeBron had everything to do with this, but this isn't how things work. Stop acting like you know what the situation was. For all we know you could be right, but the fact of the matter is, we don't. Notice how I said we, because I don't know. You don't know. None of us know. You shouldn't lose respect for someone because of a situation they might have had nothing to do with.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> :kobe
> 
> Look, this is a sketchy situation, and an unusual firing, but it's pretty stupid to lose respect for LeBron for something like this.
> 
> Right now we have nothing to confirm this was indeed LeBron's decision. In retrospect my immediate assumption/response is to think LeBron had everything to do with this, but this isn't how things work. Stop acting like you know what the situation was. For all we know you could be right, but the fact of the matter is, we don't. Notice how I said we, because I don't know. You don't know. None of us know. You shouldn't lose respect for someone because of a situation they might have had nothing to do with.


*The only thing we do know is that LeBron has publicly pulled the power card on Blatt when he waived off a substitution. That to me shows that he doesn't respect his authority or take him seriously. Blatt seems very passive and just took a 43 point deficit up the ass, as he casually called timeouts and made no real improvement to the Cavs' gameplan. I surely won't miss him. LeBron has pretty much been the player coach of the team.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

All these capes for Blatt making me lol. This is Mark Jackson 2.0 only he could go through the east.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690927806893670400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690928832044494848
bama4


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> :kobe
> 
> Look, this is a sketchy situation, and an unusual firing, but it's pretty stupid to lose respect for LeBron for something like this.
> 
> Right now we have nothing to confirm this was indeed LeBron's decision. In retrospect my immediate assumption/response is to think LeBron had everything to do with this, but this isn't how things work. Stop acting like you know what the situation was. For all we know you could be right, but the fact of the matter is, we don't. Notice how I said we, because I don't know. You don't know. None of us know. You shouldn't lose respect for someone because of a situation they might have had nothing to do with.


you should read this: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/how-da...with-lebron-james-and-his-camp-035612484.html


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't understand how Thompson playing at PF would prevent Towns from playing center...


Thompson was playing center in the starting lineups tho...


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> :kobe
> 
> Look, this is a sketchy situation, and an unusual firing, but it's pretty stupid to lose respect for LeBron for something like this.
> 
> Right now we have nothing to confirm this was indeed LeBron's decision. In retrospect my immediate assumption/response is to think LeBron had everything to do with this, but this isn't how things work. Stop acting like you know what the situation was. For all we know you could be right, but the fact of the matter is, we don't. Notice how I said we, because I don't know. You don't know. None of us know. You shouldn't lose respect for someone because of a situation they might have had nothing to do with.


Stories from Yahoo and ESPN, including one from Brian Windhorst (who has been a brown-noser of LeBron's for many years, reinforce what I've said. They are the ones that are in the know and believe that he was forced out. I understand LeBron wants to win, but he has gone out of his way to force Blatt out from day one. Meanwhile, even the role players stopped listening to him. If they fall short of a title, does Lue get shown the door now? 

This might work, but this also has the potential to end very badly for C-town.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Cleveland should have fired Blatt when they signed Lebron and just hired Lue like they would have if they had known Lebron was coming.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fuck it I'm gonna say it i think someone in the east knocks the Cavs out of the playoffs this year. Something is weird about them this year because last year you could tell eventually they would get comfortable and dominate but this year.......i don't get that feeling. People say Cavs are going to cake walk again but i see at least 3 teams in the east that can pull off an upset against them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Depends if they make a trade to get rid of some of their front court players or not


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls sticking it to the Cavs :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Bulls with a nice win tonight. Defense really stepped up. (Y)

Probably gonna get dominated by the Heat on Monday though.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Coach Lue forgot to practice free throws. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



BruiserKC said:


> Stories from Yahoo and ESPN, including one from Brian Windhorst (who has been a brown-noser of LeBron's for many years, reinforce what I've said. They are the ones that are in the know and believe that he was forced out. I understand LeBron wants to win, but he has gone out of his way to force Blatt out from day one. Meanwhile, even the role players stopped listening to him. If they fall short of a title, does Lue get shown the door now?
> 
> This might work, but this also has the potential to end very badly for C-town.


I don't care about those stories. They have no legitimate proof that this happened, and thus their opinions matter as much on the matter as ours do. It's just stupid to lose respect for someone for something we aren't sure is entirely his fault, if any of it actually is. 



FriedTofu said:


> Thompson was playing center in the starting lineups tho...


Which was only due to Blatt wanting to bench Mozgov to make him get his shit together. Once he thought he did, Blatt put Mozgov back into the starting line up. Thompson being the starting center was never meant to be a permanent thing. 



Stax Classic said:


> Depends if they make a trade to get rid of some of their front court players or not


Well of course it does. But right now with this current group, it's hard to imagine any teams in the East beating them. There's still a lot of time left in the season, a lot more than what they had last year before they got it together (they're much closer to that point than before), and they've got such a stacked team that in the off chance that injuries plague them in the playoffs, they'll still have a pretty good roster. 

There probably won't be any trades though. The only one I could see the Cavs actually doing is Kevin Love and Mozgov for Cousins and someone else from the Kings. It's the only trade option where the Cavs would actually get something good in return. Otherwise, any other option at this point is wasting away a great talent that you signed on to a max contract, and there aren't any other players that you could trade away to get anything better in return for, nor is there any reason to actually trade them. This team just needs to get back on the right track and get their shit together.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

:mark: BULLS LEAD CAVS ALL GAME :drose

seriouslly the Bulls can do this against teams like the Thunder, Spurs, Cavs (twice this season) but can't manage to beat teams like the Bucks or Nets and Celtics? I love the Bulls but they need to play like this more often. 

Lebron looks desperate, loosing after changing coaches aswell, and the crowd booing them with the free throws.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Some of these writers have actual credibility and it would be ignorant to say that there all making shit up just to attack Lebron. Lebron forced him out because he wasn't a Lebron guy. Lebron has a circle of people he likes to empower and he has show unwillingness in the past to change his ways or actually be "coached".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



That Guy said:


> :mark: BULLS LEAD CAVS ALL GAME :drose
> 
> seriouslly the Bulls can do this against teams like the Thunder, Spurs, Cavs (twice this season) but can't manage to beat teams like the Bucks or Nets and Celtics? I love the Bulls but they need to play like this more often.
> 
> Lebron looks desperate, loosing after changing coaches aswell, and the crowd booing them with the free throws.


Must be a mental thing. Maybe Hoiberg needs to perform a Jedi mind-trick on the team that makes them think every opponent they face is 20 games above .500 or something.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Chrome said:


> Must be a mental thing. Maybe Hoiberg needs to perform a Jedi mind-trick on the team that makes them think every opponent they face is 20 games above .500 or something.


I just hope that they can do this to them come the playoffs, because they definately have the talent. Butler GETTING Buckets, DRose looking amazing, even if he has a slightly off game like today not scoring 25+ he can draw defenders and attack the rim before passing like he did tonight, Portis looking solid for a rookie, Gasol still has it every second game after a short rest, Taj is a beast on the rebounds, and we have quite a few bench players who can shoot when needed (I really am getting to like Douggy too). Not to mention Mirotic can play when he is motivated, Snell, Brooks etc. 

The thing is I know we say every year after two wins in the playoffs that this is our year and with the reffs help something always happens (yes Lebron got an extra timeout that game he made a buzer beater), but this year but this time is different. Lebron looks worn out and tired, half of what he was last year in impact, Cavs are falling apart and not clicking like this time last year, they got a new coach who fuck knows what happened there when a rookie NBA coach took them to the finals why do you chage?! and I read on ESPN that he had the best record the cavs ever had in their league history or something like that. 

Meh/ end rant. I just hope that the Bulls do well this year. I've been following them for quite a few years and after all the shit they have been through with Rose and others, always coming so close they deserve a good run.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Luesers. :sasha3



Perfect Poster said:


> All these capes for Blatt making me lol. This is Mark Jackson 2.0 only he could go through the east.


This is a really weird comparison, and it makes me wonder if you really understand why Mark Jackson got fired from the Warriors.



Magic said:


> Some of these writers have actual credibility and it would be ignorant to say that there all making shit up just to attack Lebron. Lebron forced him out because he wasn't a Lebron guy. Lebron has a circle of people he likes to empower and he has show unwillingness in the past to change his ways or actually be "coached".


Basically, this.

He tried to pull the same shit in Miami, but Pat Riley stepped in and told him that he wasn't coming down to coach the team so to get the fuck behind Spo and stop undermining him at every turn.

The Cavs don't have a Pat Riley and are petrified of the idea that LeBron could leave again (not that I think he would), so they're letting LeBron and Rich Paul have their run of the place.

Per Woj, LeBron & co. wanted (Klutch Sports client) Mark Jackson as the head coach, and Tyronn Lue was viewed as an acceptable compromise. Now, Woj has a bit of a history with LeBron, so the report should be viewed through that prism, but it doesn't mean he's making it up either.

Kind of funny, isn't it, that of all the moves the Cavs have made since LeBron came back, the only ones that were clear upgrades were the ones that LeBron seemingly had nothing to do with?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

@RetepAdam. where does this history between Woj and Lebron stem from?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> @RetepAdam. where does this history between Woj and Lebron stem from?


I'm not entirely sure. All I know is that it was noted by several Cavs writers trying to downplay the Woj story.

And apparently, it's been a thing for a while...

https://newrepublic.com/article/120...basketballs-reporting-machine-gets-his-scoops (search "LeBron" on the page)
http://deadspin.com/5811311/every-overwrought-thing-adrian-wojnarowski-has-said-about-lebron-james


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Fun fact: Blatt had 8 home losses in 59 games and was 16-2 on this year. Well they're 16-3 now. :lelbron


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Something just seems off with the Cavs this season.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Something just seems off with the Cavs this season.


Kyrie and Lovr arent playing with heart anymore like they dont care. Lebron is banged up and hurt, he cant carry the team again to the finals i honestly doubt it, he has half the impact of this time last year in games. and see a ecf exit for them against the raps or bulls. The chabge in coach hasnt helped them wither when Blatt had no control over the lockeroom.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

For the Cavs...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> @DesolationRow
> http://www.si.com/nba/2016/01/23/golden-state-warriors-stephen-curry-half-court-shot-video


:sodone 

This summarizes the greatness of :curry and those outstanding half-court shots from Friday night. :banderas 

:lmao @watts63... That's fantastic... :lmao :clap


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



watts63 said:


> For the Cavs...


+rep for posting Jason Gallagher stuff.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Luesers. :sasha3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woj is still a very solid basketball writer with good sources. Windhorst is putting out stories of discontent, which means they have legitimacy considering how close he is to LeBron. 

LeBron, for now, has the run of the place in Cleveland. He doesn't have anyone who will tell him to "Suck it up, Buttercup", like Riley did in Miami. He also fully understands that if he was to ever leave C-town again, he would be the most hated man in all of sports. So, he's in a position where this needs to work.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> that's like the worst kind of knowledge breh, doc ain't shit and this has been known for awhile.


Except you want to know about how to bitch, moan, complain and cry, cause then he's your guy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The sources who dish out to @Notorious say that Kevin Love was the most notable Cavalier to defend Blatt in the locker room, but unfortunately for Love the Cavs' firing of their head coach was executed through pick and roll action.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> that's like the worst kind of knowledge breh, doc ain't shit and this has been known for awhile.


Are you kidding me? Doc is a terrific coach. 

The way he's handled the Clippers after Blake got injured is a perfect example of how brilliant of a coach he is. He did a great of managing the Boston Celtics in 2008 and was one of the main reasons they won the title that year. You've proven yourself to be a pretty knowledgeable poster Magic, so I'm kind of surprised that you're saying something as ignorant as this.



That Guy said:


> Kyrie and Lovr arent playing with heart anymore like they dont care. Lebron is banged up and hurt, he cant carry the team again to the finals i honestly doubt it, he has half the impact of this time last year in games. and see a ecf exit for them against the raps or bulls. The chabge in coach hasnt helped them wither when Blatt had no control over the lockeroom.


LeBron shouldn't need to carry the Cavs to the finals, and assuming Love and Irving aren't injured before that point, he won't need to. The only saving grace for the Cavaliers at this point is how loaded the team is with talent. I've never seen a top 3 player in the NBA have this much help on his team. The Raptors and Bulls aren't beating the Cavs in the playoffs. Right now the Cavs look dysfunctional, but we've still got another two and a half months in the season. And we've already seen times during this season where the Cavaliers looked liked they were truly the best team in the NBA. They had dominant games against the Rockets and Clippers, and apart from the second game against the Warriors, the Cavs were able to keep up with the two top teams in the NBA at their turf. 

They haven't been consistent. And that's going to happen when you're biggest weapon is your offense. It's why the Cavaliers need to develop a defensive identity like they did last season after getting Mozgov. And I'm sure it will happen. But it needs to happen sooner rather than later. Until then, expect to see these on and off games where they look great against some teams, and bad against the others. But make no mistake about it, the Raptors and Bulls aren't beating them (maybe if Rose could return to the MVP version of himself then the Bulls would have a much better chance, but this current team isn't beating the Cavs).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Are you kidding me? Doc is a terrific coach.
> 
> The way he's handled the Clippers after Blake got injured is a perfect example of how brilliant of a coach he is. He did a great of managing the Boston Celtics in 2008 and was one of the main reasons they won the title that year. You've proven yourself to be a pretty knowledgeable poster Magic, so I'm kind of surprised that you're saying something as ignorant as this.


 @Notorious is a celtics fan and he'll tell you the same thing. doc isn't thought too highly among most fans i know. he's overrated due to those celtic teams, but was poor with the magic and poor before the big three came around. he also hasn't done much better than vinny did with this clippers team.

his rotations before griffin's injury was also poor. he had austin at point guard, which was a poor fit, and smith playing the center off the bench.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> @Notorious is a celtics fan and he'll tell you the same thing. doc isn't thought too highly among most fans i know. he's overrated due to those celtic teams, *but was poor with the magic* and poor before the big three came around. he also hasn't done much better than vinny did with this clippers team.
> 
> his rotations before griffin's injury was also poor. he had austin at point guard, which was a poor fit, and smith playing the center off the bench.


Poor with the Magic? The team that he won the Coach of the Year with?

Look you aren't wrong about his rotations. He does seem to do poorly in that regard. But when it comes to using the talent he has in appropriate fashion, drawing up plays, disciplining his team, he's one of the best in these regards. His ability to respond to top players being injured is incredible. He's a great coach and he's proven it on more than enough occasions.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

The only coach to lose multiple series after going up 3-1 though...

Only times he won is when he has a stacked roster like at the Celtics and the Clippers. And even at the Clippers his record isn't that much better than vinny with Blake and Deandre in their prime with the added help of spacing by Redick.

It is arguable whether Doc is a good coach but I think we can all agree Doc is a horrible GM and judge of talent. If Lue is in the same mould I think you should worry about him, like making James Jones the first man off the bench,


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



BruiserKC said:


> Woj is still a very solid basketball writer with good sources. *Windhorst is putting out stories of discontent, which means they have legitimacy considering how close he is to LeBron.*
> 
> LeBron, for now, has the run of the place in Cleveland. He doesn't have anyone who will tell him to "Suck it up, Buttercup", like Riley did in Miami. He also fully understands that if he was to ever leave C-town again, he would be the most hated man in all of sports. So, he's in a position where this needs to work.


Windhorst is useless.

He's a mouthpiece for LeBron's camp when they feel like using him, which is less and less each year.

He's often wrong and when he isn't, he gets scooped by someone whose employment isn't solely based on supposedly being plugged in to LeBron's camp.

Won't be shocked if he's no longer with the World Wide Leader in a couple years. He brings next to nothing to the table.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Nets beating the Bulls a while back and now the Thunder. 8*D


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Charlotte has a tough game with Boogie and the boys in Sac Town tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

from the coli:






blazers game looks funny in the light. :wee-bey


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> from the coli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lebron has been slacking in defence for quite a while now. He keeps blowing his assignment to leak out like a Corey Brewer wannabe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Raptors next loss might not come till they lose 4 games in the second round.

People thought this team wasn't a home court team :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*

Thread title should be changed to pay tribute to the 5th seeded Boston Celtics


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Notorious said:


> Thread title should be changed to pay tribute to the 5th seeded Boston Celtics
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How's that?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Are the Celtics any good now, or everyone just sucking? Memphis handled them, and we got plenty of talent from former Celtic players. Kudos to them for winning with a young team, but how far can they go?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

they're wildly inconsistent and blow close leads from what i've seen and heard noto bitch about.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I looked at the seeding and everyone is clustered so close! The seeding will change everyday. They may not even be in the playoffs by the end of the week depending on the results of the other teams. Although, teams like that can catch fire and enter the playoffs as a wild card with nothing to lose. 7th or 8th seed teams can be scary to predict.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Kuja said:


> Are the Celtics any good now, or everyone just sucking? Memphis handled them, and we got plenty of talent from former Celtic players. Kudos to them for winning with a young team, but how far can they go?


An average team. Great defensively but can struggle offensively, poor at closing out games since the only real offensive threat is a midget.

They'll probably make the playoffs again but they'll be gone in the 1st round unless Ainge can swing a trade to bring another scorer.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



FriedTofu said:


> The only coach to lose multiple series after going up 3-1 though...


Fair enough.



FriedTofu said:


> Only times he won is when he has a stacked roster like at the Celtics and the Clippers. And even at the Clippers his record isn't that much better than vinny with Blake and Deandre in their prime with the added help of spacing by Redick.


And the Celtics probably would have won more than just the one year if Kevin Garnett didn't blow out his knee. Hell, they still almost beat the Magic in the playoffs without him (although, due to match ups, they probably wouldn't have gotten past the Cavaliers). And then 2010 happened, which was proof of how great of a coach Doc was. The way he handled that team in the playoffs was incredible. If Doc wasn't the coach of the Celtics, the Cavs probably would have won the finals that year.

And he's handling the Clippers a lot better than Vinny did. Not his fault he's been unlucky with injuries, key guys like Josh Smith coming in and turning out to be useless dumbasses, and mother fucking white centers who can shoot and...that's it. 



FriedTofu said:


> It is arguable whether Doc is a good coach but I think we can all agree Doc is a horrible GM and judge of talent. If Lue is in the same mould I think you should worry about him, like making James Jones the first man off the bench,


I won't dispute at all that Doc is a terrible GM, and I'll debate that with anyone that disagrees. With that said, he's a great coach. And he's proven it more than enough times. I still can't believe I'm actually arguing this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Danny Green needs to be sent down to the D-League. Or Pop needs to call his relatives again or some shit. What an embarrassment he is now.

Please start Simmons.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I can't even.........I've seen the light.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Doc is a bad coach, I just think he is an average coach that is great at motivating players he bring into his circle and is vastly overrated by some due to his past success with a stack team.

How exactly is his handling of the Clippers a lot better than Vinny? A lot of the excuses for why the Clippers aren't doing better is because of Doc the GM. Is it a coincidence that 2-3 seasons in a row Doc gave up on players he traded key assets for, only to see them perform better at other teams after he let them go for peanuts? I don't know whether to blame that on Doc the GM or Doc the coach for giving up on players so fast.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

:fuckthis :fuckut :Out :tenay.


that is all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I figured the Bulls would lose to the Heat. They sure know how to squander any momentum gained from beating a championship contender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Celtics probably would have won more than just the one year if Kevin Garnett didn't blow out his knee. Hell, they still almost beat the Magic in the playoffs without him (although, due to match ups, they probably wouldn't have gotten past the Cavaliers). And then 2010 happened, which was proof of how great of a coach Doc was. The way he handled that team in the playoffs was incredible. If Doc wasn't the coach of the Celtics, the Cavs probably would have won the finals that year.


no, if doc wasn't the coach then thibs would have been aka the reason their defense was one of the best in the league and dominated other teams. that wasn't doc, it was thibs. And they were not losing that series to Cavs.



> And he's handling the Clippers a lot better than Vinny did. Not his fault he's been unlucky with injuries, key guys like Josh Smith coming in and turning out to be useless dumbasses, and mother fucking white centers who can shoot and...that's it.


He has done nothing better than Vinny. Their team is the exact same except he gave his son a far larger role than he should have had for a long time. You want to know why Josh Smith was useless? Because doc rivers thought it was a good idea to play him at center on a small ball lineup instead of his preferred position of power forward where he's still decent. 

Injuries was also not the reason they blew a 3-1 series last year to the Rockets nor a 20 point lead on them in a 4th quarter to a bunch of backups. He has had far too many coaching lapses throughout his career to call him a "great" coach. He's average at best, he has hardly done anything spectacular at any point except do well in great situations. 



> I won't dispute at all that Doc is a terrible GM, and I'll debate that with anyone that disagrees. With that said, he's a great coach. And he's proven it more than enough times. I still can't believe I'm actually arguing this.



I don't know many celtic fans that would call him a great coach and that useless one on this site won't confirm his limitations as a coach(@Notorious).

He's a better version of Mark Jackson.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Feraligatr said:


> Danny Green needs to be sent down to the D-League. Or Pop needs to call his relatives again or some shit. What an embarrassment he is now.
> 
> Please start Simmons.





All Hope Is Gone said:


> I can't even.........I've seen the light.


 @Drago @Notorious @Stax Classic 

With their 41st win this season the WARRIORS have put together 23 games with 30 or more assists this season. 

With the reward comes the risk. The Warriors have turned the ball over plenty this season, finding themselves among the weaker teams in the NBA in the realm of turnovers. 

No one takes care of the ball like the San Antonio Spurs. A well-oiled machine, the aptly black-cladded Spurs have their own pace and court-spread style that maximizes efficiency and ball security.

So tonight's game was a most uproarious role reversal indeed, and it was enacted by a Warriors team that was determined to defend, defend, defend.

The early going saw Danny Green opening on Stephen Curry, with Kawhi Leonard guarding Klay Thompson. The Warriors commenced their defensive scheme by deploying Klay on Tony Parker and Harrison Barnes on Kawhi. Each team switched assignments with considerable regularity. Before long Parker and Curry were guarding one another. In whichever iteration the two teams respectively selected their aligning of matchups, however, the Spurs never even began to equal the Warriors' overall intensity, and they committed an uncharacteristic, season-high eight turnovers in the first twelve minutes, off of which the Warriors capitalized with 12 points. 

Stinging from the 10 points scored by Curry, Popovich shook up what the Warriors saw from the Spurs, placing the reigning Defensive Player of the Year, on Curry--leading to Kawhi hugging up on Curry in the backcourt early and often--while throwing numerous doubles on Draymond Green. Curry scored 15 in the first quarter on eight shots.

The Spurs were living at the line in the first quarter, which allowed them to stay in the game through that twelve-minute period, maximizing their advantage from seven free throw attempts. San Antonio's excellent defense, however, utterly failed to thwart the Warriors, who shot 55% from the floor while collecting 29 points in the frame. The Dubs held the Spurs to 39%.

The second quarter saw lots of frenzied action from the Warriors. :curry took over, and the Warriors as a team exploited Tony Parker's defense with a certain unceasing relentlessness. This was a highlight: http://vine.co/v/iiHVeJx21mT

Most happily, the Warriors' much-maligned (in comparison to the Spurs) bench performed to peak capability in that second quarter, actually helping to increase the distance in the game score. Shaun Livingston and Andre Iguodala and Leandro Barbosa all disrupted the Spurs' schemes and rotations. The Warriors found plenty of driving lanes and kept backdoor-cutting the Spurs to death. 

The Spurs on average allow 89 points per game; tonight the Warriors were at 95 at the end of three quarters. :mark:

Warriors ran the Spurs out of the building. 

After all of those years of being a doormat for San Antonio... I don't care what @Magic says about it not being important. It's important to a lifelong Dubs fan. It's cathartic, damn it. :mj2 :cry

:curry surpassed 10,000 points and 16,000 minutes as a WARRIOR.

SPEIGHTS JAM hittin' garbage time threes like nobody else. :drose

Brandon RUSH "HOUR" with some superlative off-the-bench scoring. Simply splendid! :mark:

And :dray ... What can one say about Draymond Green? He's a bulldog. He was in every Spurs' face tonight. He was after every loose ball. On a night that saw Stephen Curry play like the MVP he is, Green had the highest +/- through his sheer efficiency. To think of how raw he was when he first came up, how comparatively raw he still was _last season_ offensively, and watching him out there now dropping dimes to all others, coming up with nifty little bounce passes and no-look passes to open men... It's inspiring! :cheer

Also, ence was in attendance tonight, @AryaDark and, no, he still refuses to play you at Hearthstone. 

WARRIORS!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Warriors, you just don't do that to the Spurs...

The only team that would be able to contend for a championship against the Warriors just got annihilated by them.. 

Ah, well. Enjoy your championship this year, GS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Antetokounmpo said:


> Warriors, you just don't do that to the Spurs...
> 
> The only team that would be able to contend for a championship against the Warriors just got annihilated by them..
> 
> Ah, well. Enjoy your championship this year, GS.


the thunder still exist. it's also january :drake1


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Boogie went off on the Hornets BUT we got him out just in time! I'm looking at you Tyler! :bigron That may have been the second best game of the year in the NBA.

In other news MKG may be back by this weekend. @RetepAdam.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> from the coli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a most fascinating video, *Magic*. Thank you for posting it here!

As @BruiserKC was saying, it is difficult to retain much respect for LeBron James following this escapade. It's fair to now assess him as a "coach killer." 

I have no idea if there was ever an overt conspiracy between Cavs players to sink Blatt but at the very least it would seem that, as the British saying goes, where there is smoke, there is fire. The Cavs showed up in Portland following the close loss to the Warriors on Christmas Day and simply did not perform. 


Quite the dramatic double OT win for your Hornets, @the Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights. :chefcurry


Also, this is funny: http://imgur.com/EiUbJYE :lol :mark:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Great game with the Kings/Hornets. Really liking both of those teams. 

Expected the Warriors/Spurs game to be closer, hopefully next time Duncan can play as well. 

Dissapointed that Bulls lead Heat up until mid 4th quarter where the Heat went on a like a seven point run and came back. Why can't we just fnish a damn game. We win one great game then loose a few. Always.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Duncan wouldn't have made a difference, the Warriors are a better, younger, version of the Spurs


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Magic said:


> the thunder still exist. it's also january :drake1


I'm a Thunder fan, but I'm not ignorant to the fact that the Warriors are just straight dominant.

We have a game coming up vs. Golden State, so until we can prove that we can hang with a team of their caliber, it's going to be another frustrating finals series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Blake beat the shit out of a clippers equipment staffer and broke his hand :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

brehs relax. there's still 3 meetings to go between the spurs/warriors before the playoffs start.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

The Spurs remind me of the Patriots. They are worse, in fact. They are always a thorn in my side.

They have been good for a long time now. 

Celtics won again. The thread title helped them defeat the Wizards! 

Magic took us to overtime. Not the poster, but the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Stax Classic said:


> Duncan wouldn't have made a difference, the Warriors are a better, younger, version of the Spurs


Good, that means they're incapable of repeating.

Not that there's any actual merit to comparing Warriors to a young Spurs team that featured the twin towers and won through the dominance of Duncan and not their perimeter player. It took awhile for them to become this three point, ball moving team they are now and they were never a "young" team when they started doing it.



Antetokounmpo said:


> I'm a Thunder fan, but I'm not ignorant to the fact that the Warriors are just straight dominant.
> 
> We have a game coming up vs. Golden State, so until we can prove that we can hang with a team of their caliber, it's going to be another frustrating finals series.


You also shouldn't be ignorant to the fact at how dominant Durant/Westbrook are. This isn't 2012, they're older and better now and they're not going to lose easily in a 7 game series.



Champ said:


> brehs relax. there's still 3 meetings to go between the spurs/warriors before the playoffs start.


And they'll mean as little as this one. Y'all know Spurs won the regular season series last year 2-1, right? Y'all know Bulls used to beat the Heat regularly in the regular season, right? Sometimes coming off as straight up dominant. What did it mean in the end? Not a goddamn thing. 

Playoff basketball does not resemble regular season ball.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> no, if doc wasn't the coach then thibs would have been aka the reason their defense was one of the best in the league and dominated other teams. that wasn't doc, it was thibs. And they were not losing that series to Cavs.


Cavs lost the series due to Rondo and Garnett playing out of their minds the entire series. A 275 pound Shaq couldn't even guard Garnett in the post. 

Regarding the rest of your post, I'm not ignoring it, I'm just going to use this link to respond to those matters (mostly because I don't feel like responding right now). 

https://sidelinesapp.com/item/is-doc-rivers-an-overrated-head-coach/



FriedTofu said:


> I don't think Doc is a bad coach, I just think he is an average coach that is great at motivating players he bring into his circle and is vastly overrated by some due to his past success with a stack team.
> 
> How exactly is his handling of the Clippers a lot better than Vinny? A lot of the excuses for why the Clippers aren't doing better is because of Doc the GM. Is it a coincidence that 2-3 seasons in a row Doc gave up on players he traded key assets for, only to see them perform better at other teams after he let them go for peanuts? I don't know whether to blame that on Doc the GM or Doc the coach for giving up on players so fast.


Well like I said before, Doc is a terrible GM. And I will never deny this because nothing he can do at this point can make up for the string of terrible free agent signings he's made. None the less, that doesn't make me think any less in regards to the job he's done as a coach.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692064760595095552
:lelbron2


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Lets be real now IMO nobody out East is beating the Cavs in a 7 game playoff series here ( unless Lebron goes down) and out West sure the 

Warriors and Spurs look like they're the 2 top dogs although I wouldn't be too surprised to see the Thunder or even the Clippers win the West

(now I don't think its going to happen I would bet on the Warriors though I'm just saying)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Notorious said:


> An average team. Great defensively but can struggle offensively, poor at closing out games since the only real offensive threat is a midget.
> 
> They'll probably make the playoffs again but they'll be gone in the 1st round unless Ainge can swing a trade to bring another scorer.


All of this.



AlternateDemise said:


> I won't dispute at all that Doc is a terrible GM, and I'll debate that with anyone that disagrees. With that said, he's a great coach. And he's proven it more than enough times. I still can't believe I'm actually arguing this.


Not this...



FriedTofu said:


> I don't think Doc is a bad coach, I just think he is an average coach that is great at motivating players he bring into his circle and is vastly overrated by some due to his past success with a stack team.


...because this.

Are we really that amazed that he won a championship with three Hall of Famers on his team?

I was in the "Doc is a Top 5 coach" camp for a long time, but it's simply not true. He's an average coach who is generally a good motivator, but he brings little to the table from an X's and O's standpoint, and his rotations are fucking ass.

And don't even get me started on him as a GM.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Champ said:


> brehs relax. there's still 3 meetings to go between the spurs/warriors before the playoffs start.


Yep, and the Warriors would still had beaten them by 30 on January 25th.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Doc's playoff resume speaks for itself...

2003: Magic blow a 3-1 lead against Detroit
2009: Celtics blow a 3-2 lead against Orlando
2010: Celtics blow a 3-2 lead against the Lakers
2012: Celtics blow a 3-2 lead against Miami
2015: Clippers blow a 3-1 lead against Houston


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Notorious said:


> Doc's playoff resume speaks for itself...


Figured I was done with this conversation since I'm dealing with people who think "this guy won with a stacked team, so he's only an average coach", but lets explore this shall we? 



Notorious said:


> 2003: Magic blow a 3-1 lead against Detroit


And how is this Doc's fault? Magic were completely out skilled and had no business having a 3-1 lead to begin with. They over achieved. But hey, guess what? They got to that point thanks to, you guessed it...actually, I have no fucking clue how they got a 3-1 lead. Next.



Notorious said:


> 2009: Celtics blow a 3-2 lead against Orlando


Lol.

Again, this was a series Doc's team had no business winning. But hey, guess what? Thanks to some brilliant adjustments from Rivers, they were able to make this a competitive series and even took a 3-2 series lead. But they severely missed having Kevin Garnett and it was not meant to be. 



Notorious said:


> 2010: Celtics blow a 3-2 lead against the Lakers


ut

Boston loses their key center in game 6 at the end of the first quarter. They go on to lose both of those games. There's not a whole lot you can do in that situation. In other words, not Doc's fault. 



Notorious said:


> 2012: Celtics blow a 3-2 lead against Miami


LeBron James.

Next.



Notorious said:


> 2015: Clippers blow a 3-1 lead against Houston


Okay. No argument from me here. 

So basically, apart from one series, what you're showing me here are playoff losses that aren't necessarily due to Doc. So I don't see what your point is here, if there is one.

Nor do I care at this point. Again, if the best argument you guys have is "he had a stacked team so he's not all that great", then I really see no purpose in continuing this conversation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I can give you the benefit of the doubt if your team chokes one series, even two.

But 5 times? Nah b.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

myles turner is going to be better than okafor


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Blake punching his own teams employees :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Guys the Raptors won again.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Melo-less Knicks took us to overtime...


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Are you all Raptors fans?

How did Blake break his hand? I keep hearing different stories.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Kuja said:


> Are you all Raptors fans?
> 
> How did Blake break his hand? I keep hearing different stories.


just the admin and a few other toronto guys.


bulls got the largest fanbase on here.


And Griffin punched an equipment manager in Toronto, which broke his hand.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Lowry hurt? :cry


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I hope the Bulls can get their shit together with the next couple of road games, I want to see them do well. Raptors looking amazing tbh. Wouldn't be surprised if they give the cavs a run for their money come the playoffs.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

The Lakers almost had that one.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Come on, Clippers, there you go, keep winning them rings!!!


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Blake need some rings so he can punch people, apparently.  Rings protect hand, it has been proven!

We are 5th seed!  I hated Chalmers when he was with the Heat, but man it feels good to have him on our side. The Grizz got off to a much better start last season, but hopefully they can step up.

Anybody else hoping to see Cavs/Heat in the playoffs?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Kuja said:


> Blake need some rings so he can punch people, apparently.  Rings protect hand, it has been proven!
> 
> We are 5th seed!  I hated Chalmers when he was with the Heat, but man it feels good to have him on our side. The Grizz got off to a much better start last season, but hopefully they can step up.
> *
> Anybody else hoping to see Cavs/Heat in the playoffs?*




I would love that for the ECF, 7 game series. Lebron vs. Miami.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 8 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Stax Classic said:


> Blake punching his own teams employees :ti


The Clippers are a joke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Know what else is a joke? Lue being the East's coach of the all-star game.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

The Celtics continue to amaze me, specially with the roster they have :aries2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



JM said:


> Know what else is a joke? Lue being the East's coach of the all-star game.


if they were going to let pop coach the west over walton/kerr, they should've let casey coach the east. disgusting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Champ said:


> if they were going to let pop coach the west over walton/kerr, they should've let casey coach the east. disgusting.


Especially with the game being in Toronto.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Champ said:


> if they were going to let pop coach the west over walton*/kerr*, they should've let casey coach the east. disgusting.


he's not allowed cause he coached last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Magic said:


> he's not allowed cause he coached last year.


If they wanted to be legit they would have had Walton and Blatt coach. 

Since it's Pop and Blatt coaching would be awkward they should have gone with Casey. Not a guy that's coached 3 games.

What are your thoughts UDFK?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

i agree.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



JM said:


> Know what else is a joke? Lue being the East's coach of the all-star game.


It's clear Casey and Walton should coach the ASG.

By the way, 42-4, best record in NBA history through 46 games, dear god, last year's title was such a fluke...

By the way, anyone saw Curry yesterday in the fourth quarter not even looking at the basket, feeding Klay to make him have a great game? What a player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I mean, any point guard with sense would be looking to feed Klay in that situation, especially when Curry wasn't playing so great himself. At least at the start of the game, he got going a bit more in the second half.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692047752746930176
Lowkey domestic abuse case ac


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

it's worse cause the guy he punched out was actually one of his friends. :toomanykobes


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Magic said:


> I mean, any point guard with sense would be looking to feed Klay in that situation, especially when Curry wasn't playing so great himself. At least at the start of the game, he got going a bit more in the second half.


You think so? You're winning by 15, the victory is yours for sure, you have had a rough game, you're the scoring leader in the league, and you think the normal thing is to look up for a mate to help him get 45?

I don't think so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Fighter Daron said:


> You think so? You're winning by 15, the victory is yours for sure, you have had a rough game, you're the scoring leader in the league, and you think the normal thing is to look up for a mate to help him get 45?
> 
> I don't think so.


is that not what Westbrook did all last year as he was both the leading scorer and one of the top playmakers in the league? 

I mean having a rough game+your teammate having a great game=makes sense to pass to your teammate. To do otherwise would be selfish entirely. It makes no sense to me for a player that's been struggling to start forcing shots, even if they're as good as Curry, when they have a teammate as hot as Klay was.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Should change the rule so the best coach is represented. That way Stevens would be there :kobe3

Also Walton was an interim coach and Kerr came back before coaches were decided. Lue is actually the coach. Not like they're bending the rules. The coach of the ASG isn't even worth complaining about. They don't do anything, they just sit there. Pop would probably pay Casey to take his spot so he could go on vacation instead


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*






apparently you can foul the inbounder now :maury

silver can't let this shit continue beyond this season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692839785409318913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692839966183796737
So, there you have it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

@AryaDark @Drago



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692839785409318913
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692839966183796737
> So, there you have it.




:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:klay with those 45 points last night. :banderas 

More than just the points, how he moved without the ball. Such efficiency. So many cuts straight to the basket. THIS is the :klay we must see RISE... before our EYES. :drose :banderas :woo :woo :woo

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

under FIBA rules, fouling the inbounder would be an Unsportsmanlike Foul. So two shots and possession.

How bout them Raptors! (i'm overlooking the level of competition during this win streak)


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Wooooo 10 in a row baby!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Nice to see the Bulls come out and dominate a shit team. Could've easily lost this one too but they stayed focused and got the job done. More of that plz.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

I knew Kemba would get snubbed. If we won more often I don't guess it would have happened but he is not the only one. I'm looking at you Damian Lillard.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Magic said:


> Lol at Toronto. Toronto can be a top 4 but hornets can't? Y'all underselling hornets are name status alone.





Notorious said:


> The Raptors beat the Spurs, Thunder and Cavs last season why does it suddenly have a deeper meaning this year? :drake1
> 
> If you think the Raptors will get homecourt in the 1st then fine, but they aren't in some higher tier than Charlotte.





RetepAdam. said:


> This is a bad opinion, and the fact that it is a bad opinion will become clearer and clearer as the season progresses.


I'm glad we had this talk.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I knew Kemba would get snubbed. If we won more often I don't guess it would have happened but he is not the only one. I'm looking at you Damian Lillard.


You mean CJ McCullom? :side:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

A healthy Bulls and Heat team plus Toronto continue to surge can make a run to the Finals, Cavs are good but have been exposed multiple times.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celt...*

I don't understand why Lillard's team record was held against him yet it wasn't for Cousins, Wall or Davis.

I swear there is no consistency whatsoever when it comes to the logic used to vote on these teams

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Rocketmansid said:


> A healthy Bulls and Heat team plus Toronto continue to surge can make a run to the Finals, Cavs are good but have been exposed multiple times.


The problem is that none of them would seem to match up particularly well against the Cavs.

Like as much as I like Toronto, I think they would need a monster performance from Valanciunas to even push the series to 6 or 7.

Miami would probably need Wade to play at a level I'm not sure he's capable of playing at anymore.

I'm not sure Chicago can realistically beat the Cavs in a 7-game series with their current roster, but they can always D the fuck up and hope for the best.

Atlanta is probably the best suited to actually have a chance of pulling off the upset, but they would need Korver and Teague to start playing like it's 2014 and to find a way to not get dominated on the boards. Maybe if they plug Tiago Splitter into a Tristan Thompson-esque role. I don't know.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



RetepAdam. said:


> The problem is that none of them would seem to match up particularly well against the Cavs.
> 
> Like as much as I like Toronto, I think they would need a monster performance from Valanciunas to even push the series to 6 or 7.
> 
> ...


A monster performance from DeRozan could lift the Raptors over Cleveland in a 7 game series. As for Miami you never know Wade could go back in time for a series and Chicago with the rise of Jimmy Butler and D-Rose being of some assistance on offense and Chicago has a shot too. I would prefer to see Heat vs. Cavs in ECF just for the Lebron vs. Miami saga alone, things would come full circle that way.


----------



## Villanovafan (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Curry will win MVP and Golden State will roll. It's basically Golden State and everyone else, I just hope LeFraud James and the Cleveland Cavs don't make the finals.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Rocketmansid said:


> A monster performance from DeRozan could lift the Raptors over Cleveland in a 7 game series. As for Miami you never know Wade could go back in time for a series and Chicago with the rise of Jimmy Butler and D-Rose being of some assistance on offense and Chicago has a shot too. I would prefer to see Heat vs. Cavs in ECF just for the Lebron vs. Miami saga alone, things would come full circle that way.


How confident are we that DeRozan can go off when he's being guarded by a motivated LeBron James every night?

The larger issue with Miami is that Wade and Dragic have not been good together. And that's mostly on Wade.

I guess Chicago could maybe have a shot if Butler just goes supernova... but they're kind of soft as a team, and are we really banking on Derrick Rose to be a big help in 2016?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



RetepAdam. said:


> *How confident are we that DeRozan can go off when he's being guarded by a motivated LeBron James every night?
> *
> The larger issue with Miami is that Wade and Dragic have not been good together. And that's mostly on Wade.
> 
> I guess Chicago could maybe have a shot if Butler just goes supernova... but they're kind of soft as a team, and are we really banking on Derrick Rose to be a big help in 2016?


Pretty confident as Lebron is hardly a great man to man defender these days. 

Not saying they'll beat the Cavs, but that's a weird point to try to make.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Magic said:


> Pretty confident as Lebron is hardly a great man to man defender these days.
> 
> Not saying they'll beat the Cavs, but that's a weird point to try to make.


He's still a good defender in the regular season, if no longer the force he used to be.

We've seen him bear down and actually give effort in the playoffs in the past. I'm willing to treat last year as something of an anomaly because he was carrying such a ridiculous load on offense.

At any rate, Delly and Richard Jefferson (surprisingly) have been very good in iso situations as well this year.

Overarching point is that I worry about how Lowry and DeRozan will do against a motivated Cavs defense. Jonas being a monster on the inside would help a lot.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Villanovafan said:


> Curry will win MVP and Golden State will roll. It's basically Golden State and everyone else, I just hope LeFraud James and the Cleveland Cavs don't make the finals.


This. Warriors raped their biggest competition in the Spurs by 30 fucking points last week and then crushed OKC by 20 a couple nights ago. Only way they don't win is if Curry gets injured.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

To be fair DRose is doing great lately, the past month. He did have an off game not too long ago but so does everyone else every so often. Since the new year he has been putting up 20 points a game +-. And if he and Buttler show up to a good few games they can do it in my opinion. 

Chicago last year could have been a 3-1 up against Cavs if it wasn't for Pau being hurt in that game, not playing and in the last second Lebron getting a timeout he didn't have left and hitting a buzzer beater as a result. 

I honestly think that this year might be the year that the Cavs have real competition, the Heat could do it, Atlanta could do it, Chicago could do it and so could the Raptors. All of those teams could easily give them a run for their money and make it a 7 game series. 

I don't like to get my hopes up as a Chicago fan because every year I do and every year the NBA golden boy Lebron makes it to the finals, but Chicago does have the team to do it and have huge wins over all the major teams in the league, the cavs twice even. Plus with the Cavs still trying to find their identitiy with the new coach who knows what would happen. 

I'd very much like someone else to come out of the east instead of Lebron who everyone is sick of, but I woulnd't hold me breath on it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm glad we had this talk.


No one could have factored in all of the injuries. Big Al has missed 28 games with multiple injuries and now a surgery, MKG (missed 46 games) just played his first game of the season last night in Portland, Nicolas Batum has missed eight games and is still playing injured, Jeremy Lamb has missed nine games, Cody Zeller has missed eight games now, Jeremy Lin missed his third game of the season last night with an ankle injury but he has been limping around for weeks playing on it. Spencer Freakin' Hawes is starting at C right now. Considering everything that has gone against this team we are still only four and a half games out of fourth and five out of third place in the Eastern Conference. Is there enough time to make that up? Who knows? What we do know is that Big Al will be back either right before or shortly after the All-Star break and some of these other guys surely should be rounding into good health by then. I still think this team can win at least one playoff series this postseason if they are healthy. The only team that I fear in our conference is Cleveland.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Chicago aren't going to the finals. It is the same thing every year. They're far too inconsistent.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Joel said:


> Chicago aren't going to the finals. It is the same thing every year. They're far too inconsistent.


Finals will be predicted easily unless either Steph Curry or Draymond Green get injured for the season.

If all stands as if with no injuries, GSW will beat Spurs in 5 and will go on to beat Cavs in 5 to win back to back championships.

Steph Curry will win the MVP again, gauransheed!


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celt...*



Notorious said:


> I don't understand why Lillard's team record was held against him yet it wasn't for Cousins, Wall or Davis.
> 
> I swear there is no consistency whatsoever when it comes to the logic used to vote on these teams
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Davis should not have have made it!

His team isnt even fighting for the 8th spot which is between Sac and Por.

The biggest snub in the West was Dirk Nowitzki and Marc Gasol. Both teams did not have an allstar.

Honestly, they should make the ASG a 15 man roster. There are always about 3-4 players each year from each conference who deserved to be there. In this year, I would of added Lillard, Dirk and Marc.

From the east I would of added Pau Gasol, Kyrie and KLove.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

#NBASOBLACK


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

76ers - Warriors game is dope as fuck :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

ISH almost beat the Warriors by himself :hogan


@Bubba Chuck

Please tell the Sixers to give Ish the max :wall


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

That was a great game and Sixers deserve credit for giving them a run.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Warriors new arena in SF to be called the Chase Center. Wonder why Warriors moving back to SF.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celt...*



y2prsn said:


> Davis should not have have made it!
> 
> His team isnt even fighting for the 8th spot which is between Sac and Por.
> 
> ...


Dirk has progressively played worse than every month.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Was it on the Lowe post they said that if the number of all-stars was proportional to the number of players in the league when the rosters went to 12 players in '65, then the current all star teams would be 37 players each? Yeah, making them 15 players is just fine. Heck, make it 20. Who cares, let everyone get a run for the fans. It's not a real game.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Feraligatr said:


> ISH almost beat the Warriors by himself :hogan
> 
> 
> @Bubba Chuck
> ...


Wait until ISH plays with Embiid :mj2


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Oh snap! I didn't see the game but saw the results and the 33 point 4th quarter by the 76rs to come back against the Warriors looks amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Bubba Chuck said:


> Wait until ISH plays with Embiid :mj2


The bench brought you guys back today, not Ish.

And if I was you I'd want that Lakers pick more than ever because the potential of getting Simmons/Ingram+Dunn would make damn near unstoppable if Embiid ever comes back healthy.


Hell, Embiid+whoever will make you guys damn unstoppable if he still has any of that potential he displayed during Kansas. The guy was beyond gifted and learned faster than any big man since probably Shaq himself. He was scary good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

They should be fine even if Embid is another Dalembert if Okafor can keep his head on straight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

thread title needs to be updated


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Thread title is misleading, Raptors are a non-story


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

76rs the true underdog story tonight :mark: next year if they play like this could be playoff contention.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Playoff contention in the East and still in the #1 pick contention, same thing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Stax Classic said:


> Playoff contention in the East and still in the #1 pick contention, same thing


Do you even follow anything in the NBA outside of the warriors. :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Remember when I had no idea who Jimmy Butler was last year? :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Extremely fun WARRIORS game to watch... All of the razzle-dazzle athletic poetry of the first half, yet another 30+ assist game... And then the utter indifference in the second half. :lmao Yet I enjoyed it because it created a dramatic finish.

Even _I_ found myself almost applauding the Sixers, particularly their bench play. :clap (Since the Warriors ended up winning anyway I believe I can applaud it! :lol :side

That final play drawn up by Steve Kerr, though. :banderas 

Lots of fun in Philly, the Warriors' old home! Haha! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

That was a pretty interesting night for basketball.

Warriors/76ers was a big surprise, but the Warriors deserve big time credit for the final play they drew up. I'm very happy that I actually watched the game due to the interest in it. I thought it was going to be a lolworthy blow out of epic proportions. Boy, was I wrong.

Raptors continue to roll. I seriously doubt they'll go to the finals, but it's nice to see them playing so well at the moment.

Cavs/Spurs was a statement maker for the Cavs. But I still think the Cavs have a lot to work on in regards to their defense, and they at some point need to decide what they're going to do with Mozgov. If they aren't going to trade him, they need to start him, because Thompson at center isn't going to work.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 9 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692839785409318913
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692839966183796737
> So, there you have it.


If we change Bosh for Pau and maybe Lillard for Davis, we are perfect.

Quote system is broken?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



DesolationRow said:


> Extremely fun WARRIORS game to watch... All of the razzle-dazzle athletic poetry of the first half, yet another 30+ assist game... And then the utter indifference in the second half. :lmao Yet I enjoyed it because it created a dramatic finish.
> 
> Even _I_ found myself almost applauding the Sixers, particularly their bench play. :clap (Since the Warriors ended up winning anyway I believe I can applaud it! :lol :side
> 
> ...


*
*

Wish they never left, then maybe us Philly fans have that team instead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



That Guy said:


> 76rs the true underdog story tonight :mark: next year if they play like this could be playoff contention.


Depending on the offseason moves yes they could make the playoffs. However it might be tough as I think the east is getting better and has been pretty good this season so far. We need a point guard, shooting guard and some vets so we can have some expierence on the team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Clippers taking the Bulls out back :sodone


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

This Bulls team can be so frustrating to watch :trips7


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Tony said:


> This Bulls team can be so frustrating to watch :trips7


Same goes to Pacers


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694067555812667393
3 AM Woj bomb.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

11 in a row baby. #The6ix #WeTheNorth


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Another triple double from :dray and this wasn't stat-chasing, either. Outstanding game from him tonight, owning up to being too careless with the ball against the Sixers in trying to pile up the assists for another triple-double bid, here he was a smooth machine in every way and ends up with a triple double. 

The off-ball movement by :klay is something truly special to witness right now. The degree to which it became a new reality for him started a bit against the Cavs and Bulls, but he's picked it up even more so against the Spurs, Mavs, Sixers and Knicks. His cuts to the basket are efficient, and he keeps knowing precisely where to move without the ball. His off-ball _defense_ seems to be getting better as well. Past three games he's averaging 37.0 or so points a game. He's becoming so lockdown with the catch-and-shoots, too, even more so than in the past. 

:curry was okay, too. :lol Reduced to "inefficient volume scorer" but of course the team still operates so much better offensively when he's on the floor, no matter how many shots he misses on a given night.

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin It truly is a Klay Nation, @AryaDark! :woo :woo With that in mind I recommend all :klay or WARRIORS fans to check this video out, only 85 seconds but oh so well worth it: http://amp.twimg.com/v/7156d896-9d4e-42e8-8953-7825f485b78f :mark: :mark: :mark: @Drago @Joff @Stax Classic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

"it wasn't stat chasing" :ti


He's been stat chasing for awhile. As long as they win it doesn't matter, but lets keep it real.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



Magic said:


> "it wasn't stat chasing" :ti
> 
> 
> He's been stat chasing for awhile. As long as they win it doesn't matter, but don't lets keep it real.


Did you watch the game? :mj

Sure, he's been stat-chasing on and off, but Sunday's game against the Knicks wasn't a case of that. 

:dray


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

No, but you can stat chase while playing within the game. Lebron used to do it, Westbrook does it, there's a lot of players that do it by keeping their numbers on their mind. Teammates usually help out too if they know they're close and need a few more boards or assists.


Difference is that Green has admitted to it and there's nothing wrong with that, but getting triple doubles always involves a bit of stat chasing. 

I mean he played 37 minutes in a blowout game and ended up perfectly with 10 boards/10 assists. The fact he played those extra minutes while the other starters sat would imply...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

Bulls are the true Jekyll & Hyde of the NBA. I can't wait until GarPax get fired and we can bring some legit changes to this team. On a more lighthearted note:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694008516722339840


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694067555812667393
> 3 AM Woj bomb.


On a more important note, I hope Jeff gets another opportunity(like maybe with the Pelicans because he's certainly much better than Gentry) and hopefully the Suns GM gets what's coming to him too.

That Knight deal will look real bad if Philly gets the 4th or 5th pick from it in this draft.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

It's a shame because Ryan McDonough was doing a really good job early on... and it's all... slowly... started to fall apart.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Raptors have won 10 in a row. One of the wins came against the 5th seed Celtics.*

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-nba-picks/

Dubs an overwhelming favorite to win it all.

The Raptors supposed to overtake the Cavs? Only a 1 in 6 chance to get the top seed, and a 1 in 25 chance to make the finals, same as the lowly Clippers who no one thinks have a chance.

Those numbers will update as more games are played though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 11 in a row baby. #The6ix #WeTheNorth


Yes sir!

:banderas


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 11 in a row. One of the wins came against the 6th seed Celtics.*

That Hornacek firing is just dumb, I'm happy for him, he showed two years ago that he's a very good coach and management ruined his team, I'd love to see him coach the Lakers next season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Raptors have won 11 in a row. One of the wins came against the 6th seed Celtics.*

Earl Watson getting the interim gig for the Suns.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Raptors have won 11 in a row. One of the wins came against the 6th seed Celtics.*



Fighter Daron said:


> That Hornacek firing is just dumb, I'm happy for him, he showed two years ago that he's a very good coach and management ruined his team, I'd love to see him coach the Lakers next season.


I'd have no problem with giving Hornacek a chance with the Lakers, but I'd honestly prefer Walton. He has likely learned a lot coaching this year and in general under that staff so I think it'd be nice giving him a shot and letting him grow with our young team into a guy that could potentially coach us for a long time if he turns out great. 

That's why I'm so jealous of Brad Stevens. As long as the Celtics don't fuck him over roster wise, they're going to have a great core to go along with a 40 year old coach that could stick around for 20 years or so if not longer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raptors have won 11 in a row. One of the wins came against the 6th seed Celtics.*

Another crap loss to a sub-.500 team.









Feels like they put all their effort into that Lakers game. Got a bad feeling about the remainder of this West coast road trip.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raptors have won 11 in a row. One of the wins came against the 6th seed Celtics.*



Magic said:


> I'd have no problem with giving Hornacek a chance with the Lakers, but I'd honestly prefer Walton. He has likely learned a lot coaching this year and in general under that staff so I think it'd be nice giving him a shot and letting him grow with our young team into a guy that could potentially coach us for a long time if he turns out great.
> 
> That's why I'm so jealous of Brad Stevens. As long as the Celtics don't fuck him over roster wise, they're going to have a great core to go along with a 40 year old coach that could stick around for 20 years or so if not longer.


I don't know, Walton seems like a smart guy, but really, he has only coach one of the best teams ever for 40 games, I don't how he would handle Randle, Russell, Clarkson and the like, but, on the other hand, Hornacek proved that he can get the max out of every young talent (Bledsoe, the Morris) and fringe NBA talent (Tucker, Frye), and that's what the Lakers have, I'd like to see an uptempo team with Russell and Clarkson both starting and he knows how to do that (Dragic and Bledsoe were great together.

And yes, Brad Stevens seems like a steal since the moment he took the job, the Celtics were the smartest team to rebuild in the past 3-4 years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Raptors have won 11 in a row. One of the wins came against the 6th seed Celtics.*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

http://deadspin.com/demarcus-cousins-had-kings-remove-chinese-new-year-give-1756544135

Thoughts?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> http://deadspin.com/demarcus-cousins-had-kings-remove-chinese-new-year-give-1756544135
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd say good on DeMarcus really. Clearly Sacramento didn't think of that when they set up that promotion.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> I'd say good on DeMarcus really. Clearly Sacramento didn't think of that when they set up that promotion.


I don't know man. Why can't both cultures be celebrated at the same time?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> I don't know man. Why can't both cultures be celebrated at the same time?


You don't see how that could be possibly be seen as offensive on the first day of black history month?

I mean you can celebrate both, but with monkeys on shirts? Nah, Cousins made the right call.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

shoutout to drake sharing that he's got golden state running practice at his house when he's supposed to be our global ambassador :haha


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Fuck Drake.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> Fuck Drake.



Show some respect to Canada's greatest export pls


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Show some respect to Canada's greatest export pls
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought that was Bieber?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Show some respect to Canada's greatest export pls
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Chrome said:


> I thought that was Bieber?


If only they'd stay exported.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Devin Booker is in the 3 point contest. #HotlineBling 

That's all that matters in this watered-down all-star era.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Feraligatr said:


> Devin Booker is in the 3 point contest. #HotlineBling
> 
> That's all that matters in this watered-down all-star era.


Too bad he'll be coming in 2nd to the Olynyk Clinic :mj


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Too bad he'll be coming in 2nd to the Olynyk Clinic :mj





















Book it :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Well if he shoots like Drake just like he dances, he'll have a short time in the contest


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> You don't see how that could be possibly be seen as offensive on the first day of black history month?
> 
> I mean you can celebrate both, but with monkeys on shirts? Nah, Cousins made the right call.


I really don't to be honest, but then again I'm not a black American. It just feel like PC gone overboard. Would it be better if they give out the T-shirts in the 2nd day of black history month?

So no fried chicken promotions for black history month?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> shoutout to drake sharing that he's got golden state running practice at his house when he's supposed to be our global ambassador :haha


The man was a Heat fan promoting them when LBJ was in Miami.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> http://deadspin.com/demarcus-cousins-had-kings-remove-chinese-new-year-give-1756544135
> 
> Thoughts?


I said basically the same thing on Twitter, but...

Those are nice looking shirts, and it's clear that the Kings had zero malicious intent here... but this is probably the right thing to do. You just never know how something like that's going to be construed.

Reminds me of this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690200990579081216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690201084946706432
:ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Would just like to inform the residents of the National Basketball Association thread, that after tonight's events, the Celtics of Boston are now tied for the 3rd seed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@DesolationRow







*Why the hell would the Warriors need Durant :dahell? There would be no reason to watch for a good 10 years. The Warriors winning the title would be a foregone conclusion. They're my favorite team to watch at the moment, but an acquisition like this would suck what little competition is left completely dry.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Would just like to inform the residents of the National Basketball Association thread, that after tonight's events, the Celtics of Boston are now tied for the 3rd seed.


They're as close to 13th place as they are to 2nd. :duck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

KOBE. :kobe3


Put up 38 points and Wiggins matched with 30. Missed the second half tho and now I'm sad because I didn't expect to miss something like this. He had 15 in the first half, 23 in the second. :mj2




Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would the Warriors need Durant? Because titles. 


Don't think he'll sign with them, but it's not exactly a foregone conclusion that he won't considering they can do it and he'd be an amazing addition.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have said nothing wrong. :banderas 

:side:

The abstract concept of Curry/Durant pick-and-pops is enough to cause one to weep tears of joy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Harrison Barnes is a little bitch, that's why

Curry, Klay, Durant, Dray :banderas

Do we even need a fifth player? Durant to GSW is nothing new though, that's been rumored for years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Stax Classic said:


> Harrison Barnes is a little bitch, that's why
> 
> Curry, Klay, Durant, Dray :banderas
> 
> Do we even need a fifth player? Durant to GSW is nothing new though, that's *been rumored for years*.


no it hasn't because he wasn't going anywhere near golden state before they became a championship team. :kobe9


They could also resign Barnes after Durant signs I'm pretty sure as long as Barnes waited it out.


Although in reality this would tank the league as casuals would legitimately stop watching and caring.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Curry, Durant, and Thompson, would be like watching an artist paint a masterpiece, time lapsed

If all they have to do is get rid of Bogut and Iggy, and renounce Barnes and most of the aged vets on the bench, that's very doable. Can replace all those vets to fill out the roster with guys chasing gold for the league vet min.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Would just like to inform the residents of the National Basketball Association thread, that after tonight's events, the Celtics of Boston are now tied for the 3rd seed.


And that's as high as they'll be getting. 

We'll get as far as the second round, you'll get as high as 3rd. Everything has limitations.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Turned back the clock last night brothers.

:kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> And that's as high as they'll be getting.
> 
> We'll get as far as the second round, you'll get as high as 3rd. Everything has limitations.


Once D-League All-Star Jordan Mickey is unleashed, the Celtics will make their push for the 1 seed. Look out Cleveland :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

First time Kobe makes 38 points, grabs 5 rebounds, gives 5 assists, steals 2 balls and drains 7 threes.

First time EVER someone has that statline playing only 33 minutes.

Also, the CLUTCH GOD.






One point lead, 26 seconds, gimme the ball, no problem, I got this.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Kevin Durant going to Warriors talk hyping up. Warriors want him supposedly.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> no it hasn't because he wasn't going anywhere near golden state before they became a championship team. :kobe9
> 
> 
> They could also resign Barnes after Durant signs I'm pretty sure as long as Barnes waited it out.
> ...


Yeah ratings are low now they would be lower. No point in watching if knowing Warriors would win and win big. It would be fun to see them play but after awhile it get real boring real fast.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> Kevin Durant going to Warriors talk hyping up. Warriors want him supposedly.


I'm not the brightest at all when it comes to Basketball, but wasn't the problem with OKC the whole "who's turn is it?" between Westbrook and Durant that come playoff time would break momentum up and clash? I get that Steph has great handles and can pass, but with a GOAT caliber shooter in Steph, another great shooter/scorer in Klay plus Draymond occasionally, wouldn't Durant in that mix be all the more confusing?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not the brightest at all when it comes to Basketball, but wasn't the problem with OKC the whole "who's turn is it?" between Westbrook and Durant that come playoff time would break momentum up and clash? I get that Steph has great handles and can pass, but with a GOAT caliber shooter in Steph, another great shooter/scorer in Klay plus Draymond occasionally, wouldn't Durant in that mix be all the more confusing?


Not necessarily.

The main problem with the Thunder seems to be injuries. When healthy, they're a very hard team to beat. But the thing they've never been able to recover from was losing James Harden, who was a key player for them. He was a big time scorer off the bench for them who was able to keep up the damage when Westbrook or Durant (or both) weren't on the floor and he had decent playmaking abilities as well as good defense. And although Kevin Martin was a very good scorer, he was basically useless in every other area of the game, especially defense. Westbrook and Durant play fine together but they don't have that big time player off the bench anymore. It's one of the reasons why the Spurs have always been so great and why the Warriors the past two seasons have been dominant. They have great starting fives but they have that big time player off the bench (Ginobli, Iggy) who are able to still bring a lot of production when the best players are resting. The Thunder no long have this, so it hurts them a lot more when Durant or Westbrook aren't on the floor. 

Westbrook is a different kind of player compared to Curry, who seems to be less unselfish for the most part. Curry since the start of this season has started relying more on Draymond Green's playmaking, which has become his biggest strength offensively. Durant would most likely benefit more playing on the Warriors (from an efficiency standpoint) because of Steph's style of play as well as Draymond Green's playmaking abilities, and Durant is more than capable of playing a style that involves more spot up shooting. It would basically be an unstoppable offense.

With that said, I don't see how Durant could join this Warriors team without them giving up a good chunk of their very deep bench or one of their top three players, unless there's something I'm missing in regards to the financial situation regarding the Warriors (and maybe there is, I haven't looked into it because I don't really care enough to do so). If I'm the Warriors, I wouldn't bother trying to get Durant if I would have to give up Thompson or Green to make it happen. Durant's better than both but I think they fit the Warriors system a lot better, and it's a system that's been unbeatable at this point.



Stax Classic said:


> Curry, Durant, and Thompson, would be like watching an artist paint a masterpiece, time lapsed
> 
> If all they have to do is get rid of Bogut and Iggy, and renounce Barnes and most of the aged vets on the bench, that's very doable. Can replace all those vets to fill out the roster with guys chasing gold for the league vet min.


Getting rid of Bogut would be a huge mistake on Golden State's part if they did it just so they could get Durant. Against teams that the Warriors can't play small ball against (this would be teams that have dominant centers, such as the Rockets, Pelicans and Kings), Bogut is their answer. It's what makes Golden State such a hard team to beat. If you get rid of Bogut, you lose that advantage that suddenly gives said teams a very good chance at beating you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Harden is literally considered to be one of the worst defenders in the league and has stretches where he plays like the absolute worst.


Warriors wouldn't have to give up any of their big 3 to get Durant.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

KD could fit right into GS system. He has no problem being a team player and neither do any of the Warriors players so he would get his. It would certainly make the games more unwatchable as they would be too much to beat, no team would have a shot in the regular season let alone playoffs in beating them.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Harden is literally considered to be one of the worst defenders in the league and has stretches where he plays like the absolute worst.


In OKC this was never the case. He was a good defender with the Thunder, and the system he played under was one of the reasons for that.

Speaking of usually shit defenders playing good D, what a strive Kevin Love has been making as of late. He's spent most of his career being a shit defender, but ever since the blow out loss from Golden State, he's been playing the best defense of his career. And tonight he's played pretty good defense as well.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The Cavs as a team been playing good since the GS blowout loss, but still need more depth added to the team to beat GS or San Ant in the playoffs.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> The Cavs as a team been playing good since the GS blowout loss, but still need more depth added to the team to beat GS or San Ant in the playoffs.


The team hasn't been playing good defense at all. Part of the reason, for what ever reason, Smith and Thompson are in the starting line up rather than Shumpert and Mozgov, so it's not necessarily the teams fault. There's not much they can do in that regard.

Looks like tonight was an example of why Smith and Thompson starting cannot work. It's not necessarily anything against them, but the personal the Cavs have coming off the bench makes it a very bad idea on the part of Lue, who put Thompson back in the starting line up as soon as he became the coach. Cavs were horribly out rebounded once Lue decided to put James at PF and Mozgov at C at the start of the second quarter. That's never going to work. You need Thompson or Love out there at PF, and if not that, you should at least have Varejao at C so you at least have a great rebounding big. By having Mozgov be your only big to come off the bench, you put your whole team in a bad situation. You have a much less effective bench and a much less effective defense.

And then you have JR Smith fouling players left to right. I don't understand what Blatt and Lue find so great about him that they feel he needs to be in a starting line up with three other big time offensive players. It's like they don't want to see LeBron win a title for Cleveland this year, and at this point I hope it doesn't happen. I feel like they're just doing it to themselves at this point.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Bogut is always hurt and can't play 30 minutes a game when healthy, so losing him doesn't really matter. Ezeli can fill in admirably.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Stax Classic said:


> Bogut is always hurt and can't play 30 minutes a game when healthy, so losing him doesn't really matter. Ezeli can fill in admirably.


I really like Ezeli, but I don't agree with this at all. Bogut has such a big impact defensively and he's a good passer as well. You're acting like he doesn't do much for the Warriors.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

celts are interested in dwight :ti

i thought ainge was a bright gm, noto


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Thought I was done having kids.

Considering having another one just so I can name him after Steph Curry.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RKing85 said:


> Thought I was done having kids.
> 
> Considering having another one just so I can name him after Steph Curry.


Plus you can name him and her Steph :drake1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@AryaDark @Drago @dwayne "The Lou" Skunt @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @RetepAdam.



Stax Classic said:


> Bogut is always hurt and can't play 30 minutes a game when healthy, so losing him doesn't really matter. Ezeli can fill in admirably.


Love ya, *Stax*, but



AlternateDemise said:


> I really like Ezeli, but I don't agree with this at all. Bogut has such a big impact defensively and he's a good passer as well. You're acting like he doesn't do much for the Warriors.


Bogut's still a major cog in the Warriors' entire network of schemes. Ezeli's excellent and all considering the relative inexperience he has playing basketball--he's made some terrific strides this season--but Bogut's still too important to the Warriors to simply jettison. 

And Bogut hasn't missed any extended period of time since December/January 2014/'15. He's in better condition, about twenty pounds lighter than he was a season ago, and he just keeps inhaling rebounds and setting screens and helping to run the offense while being crucial to the defense.



RKing85 said:


> Thought I was done having kids.
> 
> Considering having another one just so I can name him after Steph Curry.


:lol :woo :woo :woo


I'm so happy that @Magic shared with me the highlight video reel of the duel between WIGGINS and Kobe Bryant last night down in LA. What a back-and-forth contest, and Kobe looked like prime Kobe, while Wiggins seemed to finally have his breakout game against the legendary guard. :clap 

Just as awe-inspiring as that was, it was equally gratifying to see the Clippers drop tonight's game against the Timberwolves. :mark: :banderas :lol Have folks seen the talk of the Clippers being open to trading Blake Griffin to Oklahoma City for Kevin Durant? :lmao The Thunder will be laughing all the way to Saturday night at ROARACLE Arena! :woo

On a night that saw Russell Westbrook put up 24/19/14 against the Orlando Magic in yet another barnburner in their series... John Wall and Stephen Curry had a bit of a PG war in Washington, D.C.! :woo 

How often does a player have 41/10 like John Wall did tonight and still get outplayed by his opponent? Wall was superb... Curry was unconscious. One of the most entertaining games of the season thus far. Haha. And :dray with his tenth triple-double while :klay throws in 24... What a game! 

Way too many turnovers by the Warriors, including Curry's seven (at least Mama Curry gets some $$$ from her son with each one! :mark, and the Dubs are going to have to play much better defensively against the likes of the Thunder Saturday night... 

Anyway... 45-4 is a fairly solid mark through practically 60% of the season! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry :dray :klay BOGUT. LIVINGSTON. IGGY. 

Barnes seriously needs to start playing better. I'm with *Stax* on that. :cudi

WARRIORS :woo :mark: :cheer :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The Buzz is real boys and getting more healthy as the days go by! We didn't even need Kemba to beat Cleveland and add another impressive win to the resume!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@DesolationRow *No comments about Steph's 36 in the first half on 13-14 shooting???









11-16 shooting from 3 overall is insane. He was one shot away from tying the record. Lol @ Steve Kerr saying he's going to bench him for about a minute for shooting too much.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *No comments about Steph's 36 in the first half on 13-14 shooting???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... I talked about this with some friends and with my mother and father. Guess I talked so much about it that I couldn't discuss it anymore here. :lol

But, yes, I mean... What can you say? The sheer efficiency of that first half is mind-boggling. And the three-pointer he missed? The easiest one! Wide open, a warm-up three from the left corner, one of his absolute favorite spots. :sodone :lol That play where he stole the ball and then just pivoted right there and shot it and made the three... The Verizon Center or whatever it's called these days exploded. :banderas 

I kept wanting Steph to chuck up some more three-pointers at the end to at least tie the record if not break it. :mj2

Curry later said in an interview that with the modest-but-substantial lead that the Warriors had in the final two or three minutes he was not going to take any three-pointers, but just keep driving to the basket, all while knowing that he was one three-pointer shy of tying the milestone record. :cry


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Saturday's game against the Thunder will be a huge test for the Warriors. I think the Thunder are one of the few elite teams capable of playing at Golden State's pace (Cleveland is too but they have Kevin Love at PF guarding Green, so they're fucked regardless). And OKC matches up very well with Golden State. I'm curious as to how well Green is going to play against Ibaka, and I'm wondering who Golden State is going to have cover Durant. Probably Klay? Who knows, it should be a really fun game though. 

...which I'm going to miss btw, FUCK YOU WORK :trips7


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> no it hasn't because he wasn't going anywhere near golden state before they became a championship team. :kobe9
> 
> 
> They could also resign Barnes after Durant signs I'm pretty sure as long as Barnes waited it out.
> ...


*Would this really happen though? I've never heard of "all time great team playing all time great *insert sport* causes viewership to plummet. They're dominating again this year (and lets face it they can't get much better) but are ratings for their games really dropping (ok maybe 4th quarter but obvs now what I mean)? I'm assuming not given that they're on TV what seems more than anyone else and they're also the best team to watch from a neutral perspective even in blowouts (arguably more so in blowouts when Curry is on fire).*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> The team hasn't been playing good defense at all. Part of the reason, for what ever reason, Smith and Thompson are in the starting line up rather than Shumpert and Mozgov, so it's not necessarily the teams fault. There's not much they can do in that regard.
> 
> Looks like tonight was an example of why Smith and Thompson starting cannot work. It's not necessarily anything against them, but the personal the Cavs have coming off the bench makes it a very bad idea on the part of Lue, who put Thompson back in the starting line up as soon as he became the coach. Cavs were horribly out rebounded once Lue decided to put James at PF and Mozgov at C at the start of the second quarter. That's never going to work. You need Thompson or Love out there at PF, and if not that, you should at least have Varejao at C so you at least have a great rebounding big. By having Mozgov be your only big to come off the bench, you put your whole team in a bad situation. You have a much less effective bench and a much less effective defense.
> 
> And then you have JR Smith fouling players left to right. I don't understand what Blatt and Lue find so great about him that they feel he needs to be in a starting line up with three other big time offensive players. It's like they don't want to see LeBron win a title for Cleveland this year, and at this point I hope it doesn't happen. I feel like they're just doing it to themselves at this point.


I agree JR should be coming off the bench, he is a shooter at best when he is hot. But outside of last night since Lue has taking over the teams been playing fairly good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Seabs said:


> *Would this really happen though? I've never heard of "all time great team playing all time great *insert sport* causes viewership to plummet. They're dominating again this year (and lets face it they can't get much better) but are ratings for their games really dropping (ok maybe 4th quarter but obvs now what I mean)? I'm assuming not given that they're on TV what seems more than anyone else and they're also the best team to watch from a neutral perspective even in blowouts (arguably more so in blowouts when Curry is on fire).*


I mean, I basically tuned out of the East playoffs by 2014 so it was so pointless as everyone knew where it was headed and it was a foregone conclusion.

You don't want the playoffs to be that much of a foregone conclusion. Even if it is only the top teams to win every year, there's still at least some competition at the top and the hope of upsets. You can't put the best two scorers, and two of best shooters of all time, together and have people interested in watching them win games by 30 every single time out. 

I mean Klay himself is one of the best three pointers of all time as well, combine that with Durant/Curry and the best all around defender in the league in Green and they'd be more unstoppable than a team that is currently 45-4. 


Rocketmansid said:


> I agree JR should be coming off the bench, he is a shooter at best when he is hot. But outside of last night since Lue has taking over the teams been playing fairly good.


JR has been a rock solid defender all year and he provides spacing in room for Lebron and the center to work since they're so bad at spacing the floor themselves. Lebron can't shooter a jumper to save his life this year so they need him with JR in order to do well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

*I'd agree that they'd be unstoppable (as if they weren't already) but that doesn't mean people will tune out. I'm just quickly googling TV ratings for the Play Offs (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Basketball_Association_Nielsen_ratings#The_NBA_Finals) and 2015 looks like the most watched Finals of at least the last decade. Are we also pretending like Curry isn't turning into a massive draw for the sport too? The fact that his team blowout most teams clearly isn't hurting his or Golden State's drawing appeal at this stage. Now if they got Durant and they ended up monopolising the sport year after year I think there's something to people getting tired of it and going away but that's definitely not happening until after at least a few years of hopeless dominance. In fact if you look at the Finals ratings the peak is the Jordan/Bulls era so clearly his greatness and their dominance well and truly turned people off. *


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Seabs said:


> *I'd agree that they'd be unstoppable (as if they weren't already) but that doesn't mean people will tune out. I'm just quickly googling TV ratings for the Play Offs (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Basketball_Association_Nielsen_ratings#The_NBA_Finals) and 2015 looks like the most watched Finals of at least the last decade. Are we also pretending like Curry isn't turning into a massive draw for the sport too? The fact that his team blowout most teams clearly isn't hurting his or Golden State's drawing appeal at this stage. Now if they got Durant and they ended up monopolising the sport year after year I think there's something to people getting tired of it and going away but that's definitely not happening until after at least a few years of hopeless dominance. In fact if you look at the Finals ratings the peak is the Jordan/Bulls era so clearly his greatness and their dominance well and truly turned people off. *


I expect the ratings to be the same really but for people to turn on GS after another 3 years of dominance. After awhile sports fans get tired of watching the same team on top.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> I expect the ratings to be the same really but for people to turn on GS after another 3 years of dominance. After awhile sports fans get tired of watching the same team on top.


They'll still watch just instead they'll root against them instead of for.

People love you when you're the underdog, hate you when you're the favorite.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

So last night, Curry made 11 3s, scoring 51 pts while Westbrook was busy having a 24/19/14 triple double (a triple double he completed in 22 minutes btw ....wait WHAT ?! And 19 rebounds ?! :westbrook3).

And these two are facing each other in 2 days ? Damn, I can't wait !


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

3 point shootout contestants were announced.

lowry
steph
klay
redick
booker
harden
bosh
middleton


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> I really like Ezeli, but I don't agree with this at all. Bogut has such a big impact defensively and he's a good passer as well. You're acting like he doesn't do much for the Warriors.


I think it's fair to say that Fez, who is a starting center in his own right, fills in admirably for Bogut, while also acknowledging that Bogut is a better defender and that his presence is important. :toomanykobes


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> They'll still watch just instead they'll root against them instead of for.
> 
> People love you when you're the underdog, hate you when you're the favorite.


Well they are not the under dogs this season and the way they was playing last season you could say the samething. They have been the favorites these last two seasons, atleast this season. But yeah people will turn eventually and give the Warriors the Patriots treatment.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Not necessarily.

The Bulls were beloved in the 90s.

You generally have to give fans a reason to hate you beyond just winning a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Jordan is an exception, I hope people realize this. He was the GOAT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> Well they are not the under dogs this season and the way they was playing last season you could say the samething. They have been the favorites these last two seasons, atleast this season. But yeah people will turn eventually and give the Warriors the Patriots treatment.


You're right technically they weren't the underdogs, but the Warriors came from out of nowhere to win the title last year. If someone said before last season that Curry would win MVP and the Warriors would have one of the most dominate regular seasons ever in route to a title they probably would've been laughed at. And this year they're still kind of in the honeymoon of the aftermath of last season.

Durant going to the Warriors wouldn't be disaster for the NBA at all. There was still great viewership when the Lakers were winning titles, Jordan, Celtics or even the Heat in the Big 3 era.

Really the only ATG team I can think of that brought viewership down was the Spurs and that was mainly due to the fact that they developed a reputation amongst casual fans as boring to watch. That would not be the case for a team with Curry & Durant.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think it's fair to say that Fez, who is a starting center in his own right, fills in admirably for Bogut, while also acknowledging that Bogut is a better defender and that his presence is important. :toomanykobes


Yeah, I can definitely agree with this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The Hornets are honoring Zo tonight against the Heat. I don't know how I feel about this because he wasn't really here that long as has done nothing to try to contact the Hornets since the re-brand.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Kobe was 28 points and 12 rebounds to lead the Lakers in a win against the Pels. Did he make a three with a minute remaining when his team had just a three-point lead? Of course he did, he's the clutch god.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Or maybe NOLA just sucks


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Stax Classic said:


> Or maybe NOLA just sucks


:ti

this. plus no TYREKE.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> You're right technically they weren't the underdogs, but the Warriors came from out of nowhere to win the title last year. If someone said before last season that Curry would win MVP and the Warriors would have one of the most dominate regular seasons ever in route to a title they probably would've been laughed at. And this year they're still kind of in the honeymoon of the aftermath of last season.
> 
> Durant going to the Warriors wouldn't be disaster for the NBA at all. There was still great viewership when the Lakers were winning titles, Jordan, Celtics or even the Heat in the Big 3 era.
> 
> Really the only ATG team I can think of that brought viewership down was the Spurs and that was mainly due to the fact that they developed a reputation amongst casual fans as boring to watch. That would not be the case for a team with Curry & Durant.


Yeah everything you said was truth. We shall see what KD does but if he goes to GS and they mostly remain in tact they could 4peat.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I don't see why KD would leave OKC. It's not like LeBron's situation during his first run with Cleveland where he had a decent at best supporting cast with no real all star player to help him. KD has another top ten player in Westbrook with him, a very underrated Ibaka (who is a very unique match up for Draymond Green due to his length and speed), and he's a got a good overall supporting cast. They're not going to win a title this year. Even if they beat GS (and due to match ups, they actually have a legitimate shot at it), Cleveland would most likely overpower OKC. But they are only two, maybe one piece away from being title favorites. People seem to forget how good OKC still is, and I don't blame them seeing as to how GS and the Spurs have been overshadowing them.

Hell now that I mention it, OKC vs GS is going to be extremely interesting. Thunder will be able to match GS's speed unlike the Spurs, and they don't really have any positions that can be abused offensively like GS was able to do with the Cavs. Should be a fun game (and hopefully its close, getting sick of your blow outs in big games GS).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't see why KD would leave OKC. It's not like LeBron's situation during his first run with Cleveland where he had a decent at best supporting cast with no real all star player to help him. KD has *another top ten player in Westbrook with him*, a very underrated Ibaka (who is a very unique match up for Draymond Green due to his length and speed), and he's a got a good overall supporting cast. They're not going to win a title this year. Even if they beat GS (and due to match ups, they actually have a legitimate shot at it), Cleveland would most likely overpower OKC. But they are only two, maybe one piece away from being title favorites. People seem to forget how good OKC still is, and I don't blame them seeing as to how GS and the Spurs have been overshadowing them.


Westbrook is a top 5 player by every single definition. :cudi


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Westbrook is a top 5 player by every single definition. :cudi


At PG, yes, but in all of the NBA?

LeBron, Curry, Durant, Davis and Leonard are the top five players in the NBA at the moment in my opinion (in that order fyi).

(in my defense, it's been a while since I've seen Westbrook play).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> At PG, yes, but in all of the NBA?
> 
> LeBron, Curry, Durant, Davis and Leonard are the top five players in the NBA at the moment in my opinion (in that order fyi).
> 
> (in my defense, it's been a while since I've seen Westbrook play).



:ti 


:ti :ti :ti


Nah.


I mean your opinion is biased as is with Lebron at #1 , but Leonard>Westbrook is laughable. Not because Leonard isn't good, but he wouldn't be able to carry a team the way Westbrook can. 

I also don't think there's any reason to have Lebron higher than Westbrook either. Westbrook is the better playmaker, rebounder, pickpocketer, and they score around the same these days. :toomanykobes


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

magic it's insane how you constantly overlook shooting efficiency when it comes time to debating great players. but anyway breh thoughts on ESPN ranking kobe 12th all time? :barkley


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> magic it's insane how you constantly overlook shooting efficiency when it comes time to debating players. but anyway breh thoughts on ESPN ranking kobe 12th all time? :barkley


I don't follow ESPN breh, sorry to let you down. If you want to look at their list and consider it credible all the more power to you.


it's insane how everyone overlooks every other efficiency statistic aside from shooting efficiency. do you know how well players shoot off westbrook's passes? do you know how many points per shot they get off his passes? Does shooting efficiency take into context how much work you're actually doing to score or if you're getting relatively easy looks based on the system you're in?

Have you seen how defenses collapse on Westbrook when he drives, which frees up his teammates?

I'm not entirely sure why a Kobe fan has to tell everyone that shooting isn't the only aspect in basketball. 

Let's get into efficiency tho:

Lebron 57% true shooting, 36.7% free throw rate, 3.9% offensive rebound rate, 18.9% defensive rebound rate, 11.4% total rebound rate, 34.1% assist rate, 2.0% steal rate, 1.6% block rate, 12.3% turnover rate, 31.4 usage. Win shares 8.1, offense plus and minus 6.2, defense plus and minus 2.3, value over replacement 4.4

Westbrook 55.3% true shooting, 38.1% free throw rate, 6% offensive rebound rate, 17.9% defensive rebound rate, 12.2% total rebound rate, 48.7% assist rate, 3.4% steal rate, .6% block rate, 16.5% turnover rate, 32.5 usage. Win shares 9.3, offense plus and minus 7.7, defense plus and minus 2.5, value over replacement 5.4



Wait what's that? Nearly every advanced statistic outside of true shooting percentage favours Westbrook? NO WAY. 


:kobe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Westbrook and Leonard over the Brow at this point, as long as he's trapped in New Orleans his upside is doomed


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Clips are allegedly looking to trade Blake Griffin to the Nuggets. On first thought, it sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> I mean your opinion is biased as is with Lebron at #1


No it's not.



Magic said:


> but Leonard>Westbrook is laughable. Not because Leonard isn't good, but he wouldn't be able to carry a team the way Westbrook can.


Leonard is a much, MUCH better defender than Westbrook. He's a much more efficient shooter then Westbrook and much smarter at that end of the floor. I'm not saying he's a better offensive player, but you'll benefit more from having Leonard on your team than Westbrook.



Magic said:


> I also don't think there's any reason to have Lebron higher than Westbrook either. Westbrook is the better playmaker, rebounder, pickpocketer, and they score around the same these days. :toomanykobes


LeBron is better on both ends of the floor. So no.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Jimmy Butler down. Left the game in a wheelchair.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> magic it's insane how you constantly overlook shooting efficiency when it comes time to debating great players. but anyway breh thoughts on ESPN ranking kobe 12th all time? :barkley


ESPN's list has its issues, but 12th is well within the range of fair for Kobe.

Especially since they're already putting LeBron ahead of him on the list.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> No it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

my eyes have to be deceiving me..

spurs up 62-26 on the mavs at halftime :duck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> ESPN's list has its issues, but 12th is well within the range of fair for Kobe.
> 
> Especially since they're already putting LeBron ahead of him on the list.


NBA players seem to largely disagree. Their opinions>yours and ESPN. that's your usual argument, so i thought i'd take it. :kobe3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> NBA players seem to largely disagree. Their opinions>yours and ESPN. that's your usual argument, so i thought i'd take it. :kobe3


he has a case over oscar.. but I think we can both agree the other 10 are all better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> he has a case over oscar.. but I think we can both agree the other 10 are all better.


nope at lebron or duncan. duncan was not elite anywhere near as long as kobe. :toomanykobes


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> NBA players seem to largely disagree. Their opinions>yours and ESPN. that's your usual argument, so i thought i'd take it. :kobe3


When have I made that argument?

Also, did you see the thing about Robert Horry saying that Steph is better offensively right now than Kobe was at his absolute peak?

I'm sure the legion of Kobe stans will take that one in stride. :ti



Champ said:


> he has a case over oscar.. but I think we can both agree the other 10 are all better.


I'd put him behind Oscar but ahead of Shaq and Hakeem.

I don't have LeBron on my list yet because he still has several good years left, but I would presumably have him ahead of Kobe if he were to retire at the end of this season.



Magic said:


> nope at lebron or duncan. duncan was not elite anywhere near as long as kobe. :toomanykobes


Is that why you argued in favor of Duncan for your TDL debate? :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

In regards to Rubio all you ever have to say is what other analysts say. :mj


lelebron will never and should be above kobe or duncan. He got his prime years with elite talent and got 2 titles out of it. Hard to spin your way into a win with that one. Kobe had his prime years wasted on a team that lacked talent in just about every year. When he finally got it he was still great, but that doesn't mean his best years weren't wasted.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> In regards to Rubio all you ever have to say is what other analysts say. :mj


1. That's not really true.
2. Echoing points that analysts have made in the past isn't the same thing as parroting a player's take just because it was a player who said it. I'd expect you to call me out if I were to say "Well, Stephen A. Smith said _this_." If I defer to someone, it's because I've followed them and value their input specifically.

That's not to say that Kevin Durant's opinion is _necessarily_ bad or dumb or wrong. But him being a player doesn't automatically make him an authority on the matter.

Michael Jordan was an awful GM. Same with Isiah Thomas. Charles Barkley, Reggie Miller and Kenny Smith say asinine shit all the time. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar just said the other day that Dirk Nowitzki is a "one-trick pony."

I look at Kevin Durant and a lot of the current players who have spoken out about Kobe's legacy, and I see guys who grew up in a time where Kobe was constantly praised as the next best thing to Michael Jordan — and guys who came into the league when Kobe was in his prime as a player. Of course, they're going to be starstruck. You're going to see the same shit happen when LeBron retires. They'll ask players what they think, and guys will say "Man, there's no doubt in my mind... LeBron is the greatest player ever."



> lelebron will never and should be above kobe or duncan. He got his prime years with elite talent and got 2 titles out of it. Hard to spin your way into a win with that one. Kobe had his prime years wasted on a team that lacked talent in just about every year. When he finally got it he was still great, but that doesn't mean his best years weren't wasted.


LeBron not having more rings at this point in his career is a little bit disappointing, but we're also talking about a 4-time MVP who _dominated_ the league for a pretty long period of time.

You can talk about how Kobe had a few years of his prime wasted away by not being on a team with other Hall-of-Famers for a change, but the Lakers going 34-48 despite having Kobe, Lamar Odom and Caron Butler can be viewed as something of an indictment against Kobe — that he couldn't lead a team to relevance when he didn't have a star-studded supporting cast. Especially when you contrast it with what LeBron did with some of those godawful Cavs teams before he left for Miami.

At the end of the day, 4 MVPs to 1 tells a story. So does the fact that despite Kobe having three more rings than LeBron, they have the same number of Finals MVPs. :toomanykobes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Your argument was ruined when you compared the state of the East to the state of the West and Lebron's supporting case to the one Kobe had in his one bad year where he was also hurt.

It's not as if Kobe didn't return the following year with the most dominant scoring stretch since Jordan retired, but I'm sure you'll bring up some efficiency bullshit while again ignoring context of what Kobe had to deal with in regards defenses every single game compared to what someone like Klay thompson has to deal with this year(such pretty efficiency numbers too).


And it's cute you think it's only current players that think so highly of Kobe. it's not like so many former greats haven't said the same thing or so many formers great haven't heaped praise on Kobe. Or the peers he played against from the start, like Dirk. Let's also ignore the silly point of "talent evaluation" compared to legacy evaluation as if judging one's career is anything remotely similar to what Jordan has done in his role as GM.


Oh and what Kareem said was spot on, the fact he said "one trick pony" just caused an outrage because people took it the wrong way. he said he could have been a far more dominant player if he was able to do the other things better. The only point he was wrong in was going against Dirk's rebounding numbers, but again I'm sure he was talking about top 10 dominant rather than just top 50.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

LMFAO.

Magic neg repped me because I said LeBron is better than Kobe. :duck

Kobe has nothing to be ashamed of. Being the 12th best player ever is quite impressive. :kobe3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

That was a heartbreaking loss to Miami. The Hornets hardly ever beat themselves but they did tonight with turnovers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@Notorious... They did it... Avery BRADLEY... :mj2 :sodone


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> Magic neg repped me because I said LeBron is better than Kobe. :duck
> 
> Kobe has nothing to be ashamed of. Being the 12th best player ever is quite impressive. :kobe3


I mean your constant hate for one of the greatest all time is sad.


You watch wrestling over actual games and dare having an opinion on the greatest of all time. :no:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Can we talk about something more important than washed up players and talk about an up and coming player.....Jimmy Butler :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



ABAS said:


> Can we talk about something more important than washed up players and talk about an up and coming player.....Jimmy Butler :cry :cry :cry :cry


It's reportedly just a sprain.

MRI later this morning.

Maybe Butler being out for a few weeks will be the boot in the ass the Bulls need to finally go out and trade Taj Gibson. :side:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> At the end of the day, 4 MVPs to 1 tells a story.


Yep, one of the stories it tells is that Kobe should have at least one of Nash' MVP trophies, and Lebron has the same Finals MVP than Kobe but has lost two more finals than Bryant, I mean, James has a free pass to the finals due to playing in the East for his entire life.

Also, putting Duncan over Kobe is like putting Leonard over Westbrook or even talking about him as an MVP candidate, people overlooked how much POPOVICH has hidden their flaws for their entire careers, do people really think they could have those numbers (stats for Kawhi, rings for Duncan) if they would have been drafted by other teams (just for a second, imagine Leonard trapped in Sacramento in Cousins' situation, 5 GMs, 5 coaches, 2 owners). I mean, they are reaaaaally good, Duncan is no doubt the best PF of all time, but I won't ever see him ahead of Kobe in a GOAT list.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yep, one of the stories it tells is that Kobe should have at least one of Nash' MVP trophies, and Lebron has the same Finals MVP than Kobe but has lost two more finals than Bryant, I mean, James has a free pass to the finals due to playing in the East for his entire life.
> 
> Also, putting Duncan over Kobe is like putting Leonard over Westbrook or even talking about him as an MVP candidate, people overlooked how much POPOVICH has hidden their flaws for their entire careers, do people really think they could have those numbers (stats for Kawhi, rings for Duncan) if they would have been drafted by other teams (just for a second, imagine Leonard trapped in Sacramento in Cousins' situation, 5 GMs, 5 coaches, 2 owners). I mean, they are reaaaaally good, Duncan is no doubt the best PF of all time, but *I won't ever see him ahead of Kobe in a GOAT list.*


You must not get out very often.

Duncan appears ahead of Kobe on the majority of all-time lists.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


>


http://www.myfantasysportstalk.com/russell-westbrook-overrated-player-nba/



> Delving deeper into the “dark side” of Russell Westbrook’s advanced stats, one will find that defensively he was below average. Yes, he can use his superior athleticism to steal the ball, but overall, Westbrook rated as a below average defender. When it comes to measurement tools, such as the real defensive plus-minus statistic, it seems the risk taking propensity behind his defensive style didn’t always equate to positive effectiveness. Westbrook finished with a -0.72 according to ESPN.com.





Magic said:


> lelebron will never and should be above kobe or duncan. He got his prime years with elite talent and got 2 titles out of it. Hard to spin your way into a win with that one.


:lol

You call me biased and then you use an argument as to why LeBron can't be better than Duncan or Kobe that can only be described as "reaching at the highest levels". LeBron was a part of very good Miami teams, but HE led those teams. He played at an incredible level of basketball as the clear undisputed best player on those teams. Even with the elite talent surrounding him, he had to carry the Heat to victories on numerous occasions even during the playoffs. And when the Spurs beat the Heat, you could make a strong case that LeBron was basically on his own with little to no help from his team in that series. 

Not to mention, you're acting like the Miami Heat were a perfect fit for LeBron and covered up his weaknesses. I don't know if people remember, but LeBron struggled at first with the way the team was built. Chalmers being the only consistent three point threat in his starting line up made life difficult for LeBron, he didn't have a lot of floor spacing to dominate the paint like he was used to. He had to adjust and further develop his jump shot, he had to develop a post game, and what resulted was a pair of insanely efficient seasons from LeBron. I'm sure we all remember the six straight games where LeBron scored more than 30 points on 60% shooting. I think he had a 56% FG average during one of the seasons and he shot 42% from three. That's incredible development on his part. And in the finals LeBron did win, he lead his team to those wins through determination and great play on his part. 

What LeBron was able to do in Miami was nothing short of incredible. He had a poor showing in his first finals with them, and I have no excuses regarding that. I think that finals showing prevented LeBron from ever being able to top the list of NBA's all time greatest players. But none the less, as a whole, you can't really use his Miami years against him. 



Magic said:


> Kobe had his prime years wasted on a team that lacked talent in just about every year. When he finally got it he was still great, but that doesn't mean his best years weren't wasted.


And yet LeBron was able to lead a team that lacked talent to the NBA finals when he was only, what, 22 years old?



Fighter Daron said:


> Yep, one of the stories it tells is that Kobe should have at least one of Nash' MVP trophies, and Lebron has the same Finals MVP than Kobe but has lost two more finals than Bryant, I mean, James has a free pass to the finals due to playing in the East for his entire life.


One could argue that LeBron should have been the MVP the year Kobe won his. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Also, putting Duncan over Kobe is like putting Leonard over Westbrook or even talking about him as an MVP candidate, people overlooked how much POPOVICH has hidden their flaws for their entire careers


...literally no one is overlooking that. We're not acknowledging it because it's not relevant to what we're talking about. 



Fighter Daron said:


> do people really think they could have those numbers (stats for Kawhi, rings for Duncan) if they would have been drafted by other teams (just for a second, imagine Leonard trapped in Sacramento in Cousins' situation, 5 GMs, 5 coaches, 2 owners). I mean, they are reaaaaally good, Duncan is no doubt the best PF of all time, but I won't ever see him ahead of Kobe in a GOAT list.


So basically, Michael Jordan wasn't the GOAT because his coach was Phil Jackson is what I'm getting out of this.

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if you said Steve Nash wasn't a good playmaker, he just learned how to pass once he went to Phoenix. It doesn't matter how Leonard would have ended up if he had went somewhere else, what matters is right now he's playing at an elite level and has done more than enough to prove he's a better player than Westbrook at the moment. Some of us value defense and efficiency. I don't know why that's such a hard thing to understand.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> One could argue that LeBron should have been the MVP the year Kobe won his.


Chris Paul too, if we're being honest.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> So basically, Michael Jordan wasn't the GOAT because his coach was Phil Jackson is what I'm getting out of this.


I think the best coach of all time not named Auberbach is Popovich, as a basketball mastermind and Xs & Os, Phil Jackson I think is the greatest motivational coach and manager of egos of all time. And I think it's more like Jordan, Pippen, Shaq and Kobe made Phil Jackson one of the best coaches of all time than him making them such great players.

And now, Nash is one of the 3 best point guards of the last 30 years, but Kobe was unbelievably good in those years. 

But hey, Kobe was just a bricktastic egomaniacal of a shitty player if that's the game you wanna play.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> nope at lebron or duncan. duncan was not elite anywhere near as long as kobe. :toomanykobes


define elite b/c i'm pretty sure duncan was the league's best defender in about 15 of his 19 years in the league. he's also five for six on the biggest stage (would be perfect had it not been for his teammates choking at the free throw line) and beat the same pistons that kobe was embarrassed by in the finals a year prior.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Hopefully tonights game is good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

alternate demise I admitted Westbrook's defense isn't always great and even said he goes for steals when he shouldn't, aka the matador defense, which allows other point guards to drive by him. The entire point I was making is that Lebron is by no means a great defend anymore nor do I consider him good. he's average and fucks up a lot with lazy play.










There's Lebrons shot chart this year. Seems a lot of one dimensional play right there.



Champ said:


> define elite b/c i'm pretty sure duncan was the league's best defender in about 15 of his 19 years in the league. he's also five for six on the biggest stage (would be perfect had it not been for his teammates choking at the free throw line) and beat the same pistons that kobe was embarrassed by in the finals a year prior.


Duncan was not the league's best defender in 15 of 19 players nor even remotely close to that number. That is just a gross exaggeration. He's one of the best and has always been great, but not the best.

He would be perfect if it wasn't for him choking a layup in game 7 and choking himself. Don't you dare try blaming his teammates for something he himself was apart of. 


He beat the pistons kobe was embarrassed by? That's cute, Kobe has the edge in playoff series and overall record against Duncan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> You must not get out very often.
> *
> Duncan appears ahead of Kobe on the majority of all-time lists.*


that you look at. :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Thumbing through Simmons Book of Basketball, Kobe 8th, Duncan 7th, and Duncan's only done more to distance themselves since then


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Butler. :mj2

Team's starting to fall apart, would be nice if GarPax made a move but they'll blame the recent losses on Noah being out or something stupid and just stand pat. :francis.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Chicago should just redo the entire team over at this point.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> that you look at. :ti


That aren't put together by self-proclaimed Kobe stans. :kobe8



Rocketmansid said:


> Chicago should just redo the entire team over at this point.


They have a few pieces of what their next iteration will probably look like. They just need to commit to the retooling process.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Duncan has had to face no adversity playing on the Spurs his entire career. 


And you honestly try calling me a stan while blaming his teammates for losing to Miami Heat in 2014 as if he had no part. :mj



And I bet Bill Simmons is someone that Repet would consider a credible source for his all time lists, the self proclaimed giant Celtics stan.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Duncan has had to face no adversity playing on the Spurs his entire career.
> 
> 
> And you honestly try calling me a stan while blaming his teammates for losing to Miami Heat in 2014 as if he had no part. :mj
> ...


Not particularly, in a vacuum. But he did his research in writing that book, so there is at least some merit in his arguments.

It's also probably worth noting that I'm pretty sure he has Magic ahead of Bird in that same book.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Well you lose all credibility if you try putting Bird ahead of Magic. :toomanykobes


Like the same people do when they put Bron ahead of Bird.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> Chris Paul too, if we're being honest.


Yeah, you're probably right. 



Fighter Daron said:


> I think the best coach of all time not named Auberbach is Popovich, as a basketball mastermind and Xs & Os, Phil Jackson I think is the greatest motivational coach and manager of egos of all time. And I think it's more like Jordan, Pippen, Shaq and Kobe made Phil Jackson one of the best coaches of all time than him making them such great players.


I'm not calling Phil Jackson the greatest coach ever, I'm just pointing out why your argument doesn't make much sense.



Magic said:


> I mean your constant hate for one of the greatest all time is sad.


So is yours :draper2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Well you lose all credibility if you try putting Bird ahead of Magic. :toomanykobes
> 
> 
> Like the same people do when they put Bron ahead of Bird.


Your unwillingness to recognize LeBron as one of the greatest players in NBA history is just adorable.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> alternate demise I admitted Westbrook's defense isn't always great and even said he goes for steals when he shouldn't, aka the matador defense, which allows other point guards to drive by him. The entire point I was making is that Lebron is by no means a great defend anymore nor do I consider him good. he's average and fucks up a lot with lazy play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This chart says he's shooting 48% from the field. Basketball reference and NBA.com are saying he's shooting 50% from the field this year. Give me something I know is legitimate or don't bother please. 

Speaking of LeBron, I was assigned to work a game at Cleveland State today. LeBron was there, which was pretty fucking cool. I got to shake his hand and everything, kind of wished I could have had a photo with him though


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> That aren't put together by self-proclaimed Kobe stans. :kobe8
> 
> 
> 
> They have a few pieces of what their next iteration will probably look like. They just need to commit to the retooling process.


They have a few good players but need to let go a heavy load of the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> Your unwillingness to recognize LeBron as one of the greatest players in NBA history is just adorable.


I never denied him one of the top spots of all time. He is one of the greatest, he's just not as other players.


I mean I don't see you here arguing with alternate demise about his blatantly wrong opinion about Lebron James still being the best in the league, yet you get up in arms about Kobe. You also couldn't really refute what I said about players being able judge legacy better than you and your precious writers because you think talent evaluation is the same thing as people able to appreciate another players' legacy. Kobe has more respect from his peers than both Duncan and Lebron and I'm sure that matters more to him what some analyst that probably never even played the sport thinks.

Oh and he's got coaches respect too so :toomanykobes




AlternateDemise said:


> This chart says he's shooting 48% from the field. Basketball reference and NBA.com are saying he's shooting 50% from the field this year. Give me something I know is legitimate or don't bother please.
> 
> Speaking of LeBron, I was assigned to work a game at Cleveland State today. LeBron was there, which was pretty fucking cool. I got to shake his hand and everything, kind of wished I could have had a photo with him though


you're trying to say it isn't legitimate? it was taken at a different time before his numbers got bumped. i never said it's 100% up to date, but it's from pretty recent.

But let's go with basketball reference then:

0-3 feet he's shooting 70%, 3-10 he's shooting 40%, 10-16 he's shooting 34%, 16-22 36%, 22+ ft 26%.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Would love to see GS wreck OKC tonight.

Not sure if it's my dislike for Durant or my enjoyment for watching Curry go insane from 3 and people just begging for him on this little fella but it all adds up to me wanting Golden State to win by a lot.

Westbrook still cool though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> I never denied him one of the top spots of all time. He is one of the greatest, he's just not as other players.
> 
> 
> I mean I don't see you here arguing with alternate demise about his blatantly wrong opinion about Lebron James still being the best in the league, yet you get up in arms about Kobe. You also couldn't really refute what I said about players being able judge legacy better than you and your precious writers because you think talent evaluation is the same thing as people able to appreciate another players' legacy. Kobe has more respect from his peers than both Duncan and Lebron and I'm sure that matters more to him what some analyst that probably never even played the sport thinks.


I don't get up in arms about what AD says because even though I think he's wrong, I don't take it upon myself to get in little squabbles every time there's the slightest difference of opinion.

Similarly, I'm not even remotely getting "up in arms" about the Kobe thing. All I've been doing is continuing to egg you on because apparently, the idea of Kobe not being the best player of his generation just drives you fucking insane. It's really amusing to watch. I mean, yeah, I also think I'm in the right here, but I wouldn't keep bringing it up just to have that debate. I don't think there's really much of a debate to be had at this point, to be honest. I just do it because your reaction is predictable and hilarious.

As for the rest of your post, I doubt Kobe really cares all that much. I'm sure he's secure with his place in history, regardless of where that place is. But nonetheless, if you legitimately think that you have to have played in the NBA in order to understand basketball at a high level, then you're a fucking idiot. There's really no two ways around that. But I digress.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

It's just :udfk being :udfk. 

Also I'm not wishing for an injury to GS, but someone has to get a bit physical with them and knock them off their game. Not Bad Boys level dirty, but shit if you give Steph or Klay a bit of a bump so be it. Make them uncomfortable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> I don't get up in arms about what AD says because even though I think he's wrong, I don't take it upon myself to get in little squabbles every time there's the slightest difference of opinion.
> 
> Similarly, I'm not even remotely getting "up in arms" about the Kobe thing. All I've been doing is continuing to egg you on because apparently, the idea of Kobe not being the best player of his generation just drives you fucking insane. It's really amusing to watch. I mean, yeah, I also think I'm in the right here, but I wouldn't keep bringing it up just to have that debate. I don't think there's really much of a debate to be had at this point, to be honest. I just do it because your reaction is predictable and hilarious.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, I doubt Kobe really cares all that much. I'm sure he's secure with his place in history, regardless of where that place is. But nonetheless, if you legitimately think that you have to have played in the NBA in order to understand basketball at a high level, *then you're a fucking idiot. *There's really no two ways around that. But I digress.


:ti


You sir are petty if you want to say I'm taking the convo seriously while you're not and then throwing this out there.

You're also petty enough to say it's not an argument. Pretty sure the statement I have in the bold applies to you if you really think that's the truth and I'm sure many of your "great" writers would agree with that statement as I'm sure most of them would agree it is very arguable.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> you're trying to say it isn't legitimate? it was taken at a different time before his numbers got bumped. i never said it's 100% up to date, but it's from pretty recent.
> 
> But let's go with basketball reference then:
> 
> 0-3 feet he's shooting 70%, 3-10 he's shooting 40%, 10-16 he's shooting 34%, 16-22 36%, 22+ ft 26%.


"There's LeBron's shot chart from this year" means it's up to date. If it isn't then you should at the very least explain at one point during the season this was done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> "There's LeBron's shot chart from this year" means it's up to date. If it isn't then you should at the very least explain at one point during the season this was done.


you followed up with asking me to show you something legitimate and I did, his numbers from basketball reference. He's a shitty jump shooter these days, this is pretty well known.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Kobe wants to train Wiggins and Lavine this summer. He's going to make Wiggins into the superstar he needs to become. :banderas



Duncan's own teammate by the way called Kobe Bryant the MJ of this generation. I guess Tony Parker probably has a bias towards Kobe too tho.


Perfect Poster said:


> It's just :udfk being :udfk.
> 
> Also I'm not wishing for an injury to GS, but someone has to get a bit physical with them and knock them off their game. Not Bad Boys level dirty, but shit if you give Steph or Klay a bit of a bump so be it. Make them uncomfortable.


Lebron literally threw Curry to the ground and it didn't do a thing. I don't really think that's the proper way to play them, teams need to not jump on their shots. I mean really, at this point I don't think either Klay/Curry are being phases by a hand near their phase, so just stay on the ground so they can't pump fake and go by you. That hurt the Thunder repeatedly tonight, but once they stopped jumping they were able to make a lot of stops.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Steph/Klay 2-14 from 3. KD and Westbrook combine for 67pts. Thunder make 30 free throws. Warriors win 116-108. LOL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legend797 said:


> Steph/Klay 2-14 from 3. KD and Westbrook combine for 67pts. Thunder make 30 free throws. Warriors win 116-108. LOL.


Warriors lost a 20 point lead.

Warriors couldn't hold Kanter off the glass(nor could he do anything defensively, but he was apart of that comeback). 

Warriors continued their troubles containing Durant.


Warriors were at home. 


I don't think the regular season means much at all, but this definitely showed Thunder are very much worthy of the fight and that they're truly the ones that poise the biggest threat to the warriors repeat.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Losing the 20 point lead would be a much bigger deal if OKC found a way to win the game.

GS gave up the lead, Durant and co tied things up and still lost by eight.

Would believe in OKC a lot more if they closed the deal seeing as they had a really good chance. They'll probably win two games against GS if they face off in the playoffs but I didn't see a performance from them tonight that would make me pick OKC over GS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



EyeZac said:


> Losing the 20 point lead would be a much bigger deal if OKC found a way to win the game.
> 
> GS gave up the lead, Durant and co tied things up and still lost by eight.
> 
> Would believe in OKC a lot more if they closed the deal seeing as they had a really good chance. They'll probably win two games against GS if they face off in the playoffs but I didn't see a performance from them tonight that would make me pick OKC over GS.


"Lost by 8", it was a 4 point game with 40 seconds left. It was an 8 point loss because they fucked up their opportunity and Green got an open dunk and then free throws to end the game. You're acting like this game was out of reach at any point until they missed that shot with about 30 seconds to go.


Judging what's capable of happening in a playoff series based on regular season stuff is beyond silly. Always has been and always will be. Do you want me to point out the Bulls record vs. the Heat during the Lebron years in the regular season in comparison to their playoff record? What about the Celtics record with the big three in the regular season vs the Heat? It means VERY little.

This isn't even recent stuff either. You could never predict the outcome of a Lakers/Spurs series back in the day based on how they played in the regular season. You get an idea, but nothing overly critical.

If Warriors/Spurs meet up do you really think they're going to win by 30 every time out? Come on now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Bulls have gone beyond just needing to be blown up, they need several nukes dropped on them at once


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Goddamn those Warriors are so fucking good !

Their bench was the difference (also Ibaka no-showed big time) and I can't believe Donovan had the balls to go with a lineup that didn't include KD or Westbrook for like 4 minutes. You're playing one of the best teams in History and you don't make sure to have at least one of your two megastars on the field all the time ? Come on, Donovan must love living dangerously smh !

Like I said, Ibaka was a no-show. You can't afford your third best player to be a non factor like he was if you want to beat a team that good. Only 3 rebounds for Serge is unacceptable.

In te end, I don't know what to think of this loss. Did It show there was hope, as OKC clearly held their own ? I'm also a bit scared because Curry shooting 10/25 won't happen often. Splas bros shooting a combined 2/14 won't happen often altough I tought OKC did a great job defensively in the second half.

Well, I guess It is see you next time, in OKC this time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic

A "big fight atmosphere" enveloped Oracle Arena tonight as an army of celebrities dotted the crowd, which was abuzzzzzzz (thread title homage) with chatter over this game as well as tomorrow's big game down in Santa Clara. 

It was in many ways a game of two halves: in the first, the Warriors proved that they can run up and down with anybody in the NBA. Even with Curry and Thompson underperforming in terms of sheer production and with the team as a whole struggling from beyond the arc, the Warriors raced to 73 points at the end of the half. It seemed inevitable that the second half would be quite different. The Thunder succeeded in changing their defensive schemes so as to actively disturb the Warriors. Will discuss that a bit more based on a *Magic* comment below. What kept burning the Thunder in the first half was their overzealousness, falling into the "gravity" trap of Curry in particular, who sliced and diced them with the pick and roll action of none other than somewhat unlikely hero MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS emerging. Time and time again Thunder perimeter defenders would flock toward Curry, who would make them chase the bait and fling the ball over to a wide-open Mo, who proved to give the Warriors a considerable offensive lift. In that sense, Speights's increased playing time due to the mushrooming number of fouls for Andrew BOGUT helped the Warriors, but on the other hand the Thunder had far greater access inside, outrebounding the Dubs throughout much of the game (though admittedly narrowly) in large part thanks to Bogut's sporadic playing time. 

Harrison BARNES also had a huge night by his standards, and his offensive outburst was effectively the difference in the score at halftime.

The main problems for the Warriors were a pair of lines: the three-point line, from beyond which they were miserable tonight, and the foul line. The Thunder got to the line continuously. And Durant and Westbrook were flawless free-throwers. The Thunder also helped to make the game into what they wanted it to become in the second half by consciously fouling Draymond Green, whose single greatest weakness as a player today is his erratic-to-poor free-throw shooting. 

Quoting *Magic* here:



Magic said:


> Lebron literally threw Curry to the ground and it didn't do a thing. I don't really think that's the proper way to play them, teams need to not jump on their shots. I mean really, at this point I don't think either Klay/Curry are being phases by a hand near their phase, so just stay on the ground so they can't pump fake and go by you. That hurt the Thunder repeatedly tonight, but once they stopped jumping they were able to make a lot of stops.


Totally agree with this. Were _I_ coaching the Thunder I would have told them during one of the early timeouts that they needed to stop letting Curry and Klay and even Green annihilate them by drawing multiple defenders toward them only to gift the Warriors with numerical superiority and, usually, a wide-open man (often Speights throughout the night, sometimes Barnes). 

Another player who came up big for the Dubs was Shaun "Lifesaver" LIVINGSTON. He's the one guard the team has who can relentlessly post-up and he did so effectively enough to at least marginally counteract the Thunder's shift in defensive strategy in the second half. 



Legend797 said:


> Steph/Klay 2-14 from 3. KD and Westbrook combine for 67pts. Thunder make 30 free throws. Warriors win 116-108. LOL.





Magic said:


> Warriors lost a 20 point lead.
> 
> Warriors couldn't hold Kanter off the glass(nor could he do anything defensively, but he was apart of that comeback).
> 
> ...


I think @EyeZac makes a solid point, though. The Thunder had a lot of favorable events occur in this game for them, and many of those were certainly of their own making, too. 

That said, I concur that one should not draw conclusions about a potential playoff series between the two teams based on this game. It's just one game, and a thoroughly fun one at that. That :dray play to preserve the rebound and the pass he made... :banderas 

IGGY, too! :mark:

In any case if the Thunder refuse to fall right into the Warriors' hands as they were throughout most of the first half (imagine how bad it could have been in just one or two or three of those almost entirely wide-open three misses had landed) they definitely present problems for the Warriors. 

Ultimately the Thunder made it close enough that it would not be right to extrapolate too much from the Warriors happening to win the game in terms of projecting a seven-game series.

I'm just glad SPEIGHTS played as well as he did considering Bogut's foul trouble and EZELI being out (and I agree with @RetepAdam. that Festus is a starting-caliber Center for many teams at this point; my argument with *Stax* was more that Bogut's still quite important for the Warriors). 

That SPEIGHTS three-pointer he chucked up to beat the buzzer... :banderas



Bad Gone said:


> Goddamn those Warriors are so fucking good !
> 
> Their bench was the difference (also Ibaka no-showed big time) and I can't believe Donovan had the balls to go with a lineup that didn't include KD or Westbrook for like 4 minutes. You're playing one of the best teams in History and you don't make sure to have at least one of your two megastars on the field all the time ? Come on, Donovan must love living dangerously smh !
> 
> ...


Probably a whole lot of different things will happen. :lol

I enjoy watching the Thunder, though! :mark: Westbrook is so much fun to watch because he's sort of Curry's antithesis--almost a bruiser in terms of PG physicality and always playing with his hair on fire, metaphorically speaking. His defense is excellent as well. Durant's simply an aberration: over and over tonight, there was really nothing the Warriors could do. For the most part, Klay and co. were defending him as well as possible. When a player at that level decides he's going to score, he's going to score, and there's nothing you can do except try to force him off the three-point line, contest everything and live with the results.

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Honestly I'm not all that surprised that the Warriors won despite Curry not playing up to his usual standards. 1-9 from three is incredibly rare on Curry's part, but at the same time you have to give credit to Westbrook's defense. None the less, Barnes had a great game, Speights had a great game (who I thought was going to be a major liability for the Warriors because I always felt he was an inefficient rim protector. But he wasn't too bad), and Shaun Livingston played great as well. Hell even Barbosa had himself a fine game. I know he's not the player he used to be, but he's still a very valuable player off the bench for a team like this. This Warriors team is so unbelievably deep and it's scary. 

Oh and @Magic, after seeing this game and paying closer attention to Davis the past few games, I'm willing to admit that I was wrong in having Davis above Westbrook.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Just give the dubs the chip, nobody is beating this team come playoff time. I expect every series to end in a sweep or not make it past 6 games they are just too good. They have too many weapons on the team that can hurt you offensively and defensively. Even with the splash bros not playing well they still find ways to score its crazy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Kobe has the edge in playoff series and overall record against Duncan.


i'm sure shaq had nothing to do with that at all.

and if we're going head to head route, i'm pretty sure lebron made kobe his bitch for most of his career.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> Just give the dubs the chip, nobody is beating this team come playoff time. I expect every series to end in a sweep or not make it past 6 games they are just too good. They have too many weapons on the team that can hurt you offensively and defensively. Even with the splash bros not playing well they still find ways to score its crazy.


Let's not jump to conclusions here. We've seen quite a few cases in the NBA where teams we thought were going all the way ended up losing in the finals or even in the playoffs. Warriors seem to be a special case, but lets wait and see how things go. 

I'm also wondering how Durant and Westbrook will play when and if they play the Warriors in the playoffs. They have both faced failure at the end of each season for their entire careers. I'm curious as to whether or not they'll go into full on "fuck this shit" mode when that time comes and play like their lives depend on it.



Champ said:


> i'm sure shaq had nothing to do with that at all.
> 
> and if we're going head to head route, i'm pretty sure lebron made kobe his bitch for most of his career.


I'm not even sure if it's worth arguing with Magic at this point. He's shown that he knows a lot about the game but he seems to let favoritism get in the way of logic when it comes to Kobe and LeBron (and I guess Duncan in this case).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> i'm sure shaq had nothing to do with that at all


Kobe had the best numbers in 3 of the 4 series.


Shaq was also certainly not around in 2008.


I'm sure you went back and rewatched those early 2000 playoff runs by the Lakers though because you wanted to see Kobe/Shaq greatness that you only got to witness as a child and relive those moments like I did though. You're certainly not just basing your opinion on assumptions, right? :kobe100

But let's do it, let's compare:

Kobe: 28.2 PPG, 47.3% shooting, 1.4 threes on 35%, 5.9 RPG, 4.7 APG, 1.4 SPG, 3.3 turnovers

Duncan: 25.2 PPG, 47.3% shooting, 13.6 RPG, 4.2 RPG, .9 SPG, 2.3 BPG, 3.7 turnovers

Shaq's numbers(which include the Sun series, so if you want a better look at what he did solely vs. the SPurs as a Laker just look at the numbers from here http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=duncati01&p2=onealsh01)

22.4 PPG, 52.6% shooting, 12.8 RPG, 2.2 APG, .7 SPG, 2.8 BPG, and 2.8 turnovers.


:hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Would just like to inform everyone that after today's events, the Celtics that hail from Boston are now the sole owners of the 3rd seed in the Eastern conference and they are 9-1 in their last 10, 12-3 in their last 15.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

oh and @RetepAdam. i'll take back what i said a few weeks ago and say towns does have a good chance at least matching what Davis has become. His rookie year is insane and there's no questioning how good he could eventually become.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Davis's worth is collapsing faster than Grant Hill's career


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

no it's not, he still has top 5 talent. he's just not with a great team right now and isn't playing as great as he should be after his last year.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Kobe had the best numbers in 3 of the 4 series.
> 
> 
> Shaq was also certainly not around in 2008.
> ...


http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=jamesle01&p2=bryanko01

you can't tell me that based on this, and lebron having 4 mvp's to kobe's 1, that kobe was the better player this generation. kobe never even led his team in win shares during any of his championship runs. 

also duncan as we speak at age 39 has the best individual defensive rating in the entire league.. care to guess who's ranked dead last? so about that longevity thing.. lel.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=jamesle01&p2=bryanko01
> 
> you can't tell me that based on this, and lebron having 4 mvp's to kobe's 1, that kobe was the better player this generation. kobe never even led his team in win shares during any of his championship runs.
> 
> also duncan as we speak at age 39 has the best individual defensive rating in the entire league.. care to guess who's ranked dead last? so about that longevity thing.. lel.


win shares is incredibly flawed stat that too heavily factors in rebounding as a major component of it. you would know this if you actually looked up advanced statistics instead of taking them at face value.

And I don't have to tell you that Kobe was the better player this generation as again all his peers agree. But hell, you're a Tom Brady fan, right? Is Brady>Peyton? You can't possibly state that when every single statistic and the majority of regular seasons are in Peyton's favour. 


i'm also glad you completely ignored my post yet quoted it as if you were responding to anything i said in it.


I said duncan's always been a good defender and he is one of the best defenders of all time. I also said he's benefited heavily from playing with the spurs under Pop in a consistent system that has surrounded him with quality talent throughout his career. Not just some parts of his career, but his entire career. People like bringing up Kobe playing alongside Shaq as if that wasn't for a brief part of his career while Timmy has always had a great roster around him with one of the best coaches of all time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Did Kobe have anything to do with why Phil or Shaq left? :side:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I'd like to see from an unbiased viewpoint how anyone could possibly rank Kobe above LeBron at this point. I'm trying my best to understand it and I'm failing. 

Champ, step your game up and help me out.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions here. We've seen quite a few cases in the NBA where teams we thought were going all the way ended up losing in the finals or even in the playoffs. *Warriors seem to be a special case,* but lets wait and see how things go.
> 
> I'm also wondering how Durant and Westbrook will play when and if they play the Warriors in the playoffs. They have both faced failure at the end of each season for their entire careers. I'm curious as to whether or not they'll go into full on "fuck this shit" mode when that time comes and play like their lives depend on it.
> 
> ...


That is why I think they are winning the title again, crowning them early. They are just too good, I know its the regular season but still they are playing like no other outside of the 95-96 Bulls have been doing at this point.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> That is why I think they are winning the title again, crowning them early. They are just too good, I know its the regular season but still they are playing like no other outside of the 95-96 Bulls have been doing at this point.


But the thing here is that the Bulls (or at least their two best players anyways) had a great deal of experience in regards to how to win in the playoffs. Jordan and Pippen already had three rings at that point. You expected them to be great.

Warriors have a previous finals win overshadowed by the fact that their playoff and finals opponents were missing key players. They're a great team that has managed to be dominant in part due to the fact that for 90% of the NBA, they're a match up nightmare for any opposing team. 

I thought before that if you were able to hold Curry or Klay to low three point shooting percentages, beating the Warriors was a guarantee. They were only able to hit a combined two against the Thunder, and the Warriors still scored 116 points and won, so I was proven wrong. But this is a rare occurrence out of the Warriors and isn't something we should expect to see more of on a consistent basis. When the playoffs come around, seeing guys like Barnes and Speights perform in the fashion they did won't be a common occurrence. This was a great feel good game for Warriors fans and their team in general, but not a sign of things to come. If you limit Curry and Klay in some form or fashion, it's almost a given that you're going to beat them.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> no it's not, he still has top 5 talent. he's just not with a great team right now and isn't playing as great as he should be after his last year.


I think a top 5 talent would by himself win at least 37-40 games, regardless of the teammates he's playing with and I think the Pelicans are gonna win 25-27. I don't know, I feel like everyone overreacted to Davis' playing last year, he clearly has the athleticism and the talent, but what about the personality? When it comes to the 15-10 best players in the league, I think character plays a huge part in deciding who's better than who and I think Davis lacks that killer instict.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'd like to see from an unbiased viewpoint how anyone could possibly rank Kobe above LeBron at this point. I'm trying my best to understand it and I'm failing.
> 
> Champ, step your game up and help me out.



You ranked Lebron as the best in the world and claim to be unbiased. :ti


no one is unbiased when it comes to discussing sports. those that say they are just pathetic because it's obviously not true. everyone has some attachment to something unless it's from 50/60 years ago.



Fighter Daron said:


> I think a top 5 talent would by himself win at least 37-40 games, regardless of the teammates he's playing with and I think the Pelicans are gonna win 25-27. I don't know, I feel like everyone overreacted to Davis' playing last year, he clearly has the athleticism and the talent, but what about the personality? When it comes to the 15-10 best players in the league, I think character plays a huge part in deciding who's better than who and I think Davis lacks that killer instict.


His only good teammates are constantly hurt. It's hard to overcome that level of inability by his supporting case.

And it wasn't just his play last year, it's been his play the last 3 years. He's outright amazing and he's playing amazing this year. Again no one around him is stepping up.

The killer instinct stuff is ridiculous. They beat the Spurs(the 2nd seed coming into the game) last year just to make the playoffs on the last game of the season. In the playoffs he averaged 31.5 on 54% shooting, 11 boards, 2 assists, 3 blocks, and 1.3 steals. he was flat out amazing.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> You ranked Lebron as the best in the world and claim to be unbiased. :ti


You don't make any damn sense. How does me ranking LeBron at the top make me biased? He's not a favorite of mine, hell he's not even my favorite player on the team he plays for. If you can't go a post without insulting my intelligence, at the very least explain why you continue to repeat the stupid shit you're saying. It's annoying.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> You don't make any damn sense. How does me ranking LeBron at the top make me biased? He's not a favorite of mine, hell he's not even my favorite player on the team he plays for. If you can't go a post without insulting my intelligence, at the very least explain why you continue to repeat the stupid shit you're saying. It's annoying.


He is very clearly not the best player in the league. 


How about you stop trying to insult my NBA knowledge. you wanna debate(and lose) in a nba topic? come join TDL and I'll trash you, otherwise lets step off calling me an idiot.

In fact I'll trash you in this very topic about "Is Lebron still the best player in the league".
@Seabs


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> He is very clearly not the best player in the league.
> 
> 
> How about you stop trying to insult my NBA knowledge. you wanna debate(and lose) in a nba topic? come join TDL and I'll trash you, otherwise lets step off calling me an idiot.
> ...


Lol.

You've spent the last seven pages getting raped up the ass by numerous posters laughing at how easy it is to get an emotional response out of you, and your stupid posts might I add. Your best arguments have been nothing short of complete straw grasping at best, with little to no legitimate points. I am insulting your NBA knowledge because your response to someone giving their honest opinion about who's the best player in the world was a laughing gif and "your opinion is clearly biased" like a fucking five year old girl.

If you don't want me to hypothetically call you an idiot, then please, don't act like one. You would be surprised at how much nicer of a response you would get from others if your responses to people giving your own opinions weren't so immature.

Fyi, I'm not going to waste my time on a debate with you in a league. It was bad enough that I did it in a regular thread.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> Lol.
> 
> You've spent the last seven pages getting raped up the ass by numerous posters laughing at how easy it is to get an emotional response out of you, and your stupid posts might I add. Your best arguments have been nothing short of complete straw grasping at best, with little to no legitimate points. I am insulting your NBA knowledge because your response to someone giving their honest opinion about who's the best player in the world was a laughing gif and "your opinion is clearly biased" like a fucking five year old girl.
> 
> ...




So you're just someone that likes to act like they know they're shit and then duck out when actually presented a challenge.

No one in this thread thinks Lebron is the best player in the world and that's not what any single one of them was arguing. We were talking about all time lists, not what's going on currently, and I highly doubt either of them would put Lebron at #1 but you can ask them...or just about anyone else in this thread and I doubt you'd get many people agreeing with you.

Repet was more emotional in his responses than I was as he was the one throwing out insults(much like yourself), which is a sign of being emotional.

@Champ is a good guy to discuss stuff with because he won't resort to that.


This post just shows how pathetic you are though. You want to throw out insults, but won't actually debate your stance. I laughed at your opinion because you didn't back it up(which I did when I showed Westbrook is superior in every statistic aside from TS% and block % than Lebron). You gave no rebuttal for that. You gave one statistic to state that Lebron was a good defender, I countered with a video showing quite the contrary and I could show you more as well.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

A bit late on this but the OKC and Warriors game was awesome, am much more looking forward to them meeting in the playoffs rather than Spurs and Warriors tbh. 

I am very surprised that the Lakers/Spurs game from the other day was actualy as close as it was come the end. Great game. Really enjoyed watching it. 

And I am a huge Bulls fan, always was, always will be, have seen this team go through a hell of a lot with injuries in the past few years with Rose and everyone, but COMEON what the hell is going on there?! They just keep on loosing to lackluster teams that they should be able to beat with ease, while winning against teams that are the top tier of the league... do they not try against the "easier" teams ? because they end up loosing in the end. And it's embarrassing. Last week they were the 2nd seed now they are 5th or 6th. Jesus, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up the 8th if they keep this up. Get your shit together.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I thought the argument was Kobe or Lebron all time, not if Lebron is still the best player in the league today? I'll take Lebron over Kobe in the first argument, and the field over Lebron in the second. Curry is the best in the league this year.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> I thought the argument was Kobe or Lebron all time, not if Lebron is still the best player in the league today? I'll take Lebron over Kobe in the first argument, and the field over Lebron in the second. Curry is the best in the league this year.


To be more specific, Curry is best offensive player in the league the past two years and may go down as the best offensive player ever if he keeps up his play for the next 7/8 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



y2prsn said:


> To be more specific, Curry is best offensive player in the league the past two years and may go down as the best offensive player ever if he keeps up his play for the next 7/8 years.


I don't think some people realize Curry is already 27, so keeping this up until he's 35(yes his game is playable when he's old, but not his movement and ability to continue running around defenses) will be a challenge.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

It seems like a good time to play the Bulls but they always seem to play us well when they are missing key players.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> And it wasn't just his play last year, it's been his play the last 3 years. He's outright amazing and he's playing amazing this year. Again no one around him is stepping up.
> 
> The killer instinct stuff is ridiculous. They beat the Spurs(the 2nd seed coming into the game) last year just to make the playoffs on the last game of the season. In the playoffs he averaged 31.5 on 54% shooting, 11 boards, 2 assists, 3 blocks, and 1.3 steals. he was flat out amazing.


Okay, maybe his past 2 years, you have to remember that he didn't even win ROTY when everyone gave him the prize before the season and injuries apart, he was dissapointing in his first season, then bounce back next year and last year he had an amazing stats season. But I think that's really it, he puts on great stats but I don't see a great player making his teammates better and carrying the team to wins, I don't really see it man.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

People in the sports section trying to settle arguments by challenging others to a TDL DEBATE now :done

This forum is done


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> It seems like a good time to play the Bulls but they always seem to play us well when they are missing key players.


The Biggest Wild Card in the playoffs. Derrick Rose looks good. Hopefully Mirotic and Butler can get healthy. Dunleavy is finally playing. Who has been a big loss this season so far. 

The One Positive about the Injuries it gives some guys a chance to play some minutes. Moore has been good. 

I don't know what to expect from this team in the playoffs.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



y2prsn said:


> To be more specific, Curry is best offensive player in the league the past two years and may go down as the best offensive player ever if he keeps up his play for the next 7/8 years.


Who is better at willing his team to win for the past year and a half? If you want a complete player to be the best player, then that's Kawhi. But Curry is so good at offence that he only needs to be average at defence and play within the system to dominate games. Sure Curry still need to be hidden against physically dominant PGs, but he isn't a liability on defence as he once was 2 seasons ago.

Lebron has lost his jumpshot and has been coasting at defence for a while now. Westbrook still gambles too much at on defence too though he has improved a lot as a playmaker. Durant is just recovering from injuries so his work is incomplete and Davis has been hurt and is a mess this year. Who else am I missing?



Magic said:


> I don't think some people realize Curry is already 27, so keeping this up until he's 35(yes his game is playable when he's old, but not his movement and ability to continue running around defenses) will be a challenge.


If Nash can still perform at peak level till he was 32/33, there is no reason Curry can't continue this way till that age and slowing down slightly till 35 barring injuries.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> Who is better at willing his team to win for the past year and a half? If you want a complete player to be the best player, then that's Kawhi. But Curry is so good at offence that he only needs to be average at defence and play within the system to dominate games. Sure Curry still need to be hidden against physically dominant PGs, but he isn't a liability on defence as he once was 2 seasons ago.
> 
> Lebron has lost his jumpshot and has been coasting at defence for a while now. Westbrook still gambles too much at on defence too though he has improved a lot as a playmaker. Durant is just recovering from injuries so his work is incomplete and Davis has been hurt and is a mess this year. Who else am I missing?
> 
> ...


Absolutely right, steph is the most supreme on offense that it weighs in him for being best overall. LBJ has been not puting as much effort on defense over the past few years because he has guys like shumpert, mozgov and thompson doing his dirty work and he wants to have his energy to be the focal point of the offense.

Kawai, man wow have his offensive skills improved. But ya, it all depends on durability in the future. You see pgs having that one big injury leading to a surgery or two and they fall below allstar level. Look at Drose, Billups, etc.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The5150 said:


> The Biggest Wild Card in the playoffs. Derrick Rose looks good. Hopefully Mirotic and Butler can get healthy. Dunleavy is finally playing. Who has been a big loss this season so far.
> 
> The One Positive about the Injuries it gives some guys a chance to play some minutes. Moore has been good.
> 
> I don't know what to expect from this team in the playoffs.


This. 

Gasol is a double double machine. 
Buttler is great and can't wait for him to come back soon. 
Dunleavy is back. 
Rose isn't his MVP self and he never will be, however he is leading the team and doing great. Much better than last year. 
Bobby Portis is an exceptional rookie and has a bright future. 
Brooks, Moore, Mirotic, Taj all solid. 

The problem with this team is consistancy, and this is coming from a huge fan supporter. 

This team was considered the wildcard from the East to maybe make it to the finals, doubt will win it all but might make it there. And I still believe in them if they get their shit together. 

This team has to much potential, they beat the Cavs in the first day of the Season, they beat them again the other week. They have victories over teams like the Spurs, Thunder also twice if I remember correctly, Clippers, Portland who are solid, Raptors and other top tier teams. The only team that they haven't got a win over them who are worth something is Golden State. 

But their problem is they play up to their competition, against the best of the best they can play their heart out and show why they are contenders and beat them like they have, however, against lower class teams they struggle because they take it for granted as an "easy win" and screw up a 15+ point lead in the 4th quarter and loose. Its dissapointing. 

This team went from being 2nd place in the East just behind Cavs at one point by like a game, to being the 5th or 6th seed right now. 

I really really hope everyone gets their shit together and get back on a win streak because I really want them to do well, they deserve a good run after the shit they have been through.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Chicago needs to make some trades and sort their front court out.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Stax Classic said:


> Chicago needs to make some trades and sort their front court out.


Noah/Rose and a first rounder for Melo and Calderón.

The Bulls could swerve the Cavs.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> Noah/Rose and a first rounder for Melo and Calderón.
> 
> The Bulls could swerve the Cavs.


That deal not happening, the Knick would be fools to make a deal like that. Noah a good defender and role player but cannot stay healthy, especially Rose.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Rocketmansid said:


> That deal not happening, the Knick would be fools to make a deal like that. Noah a good defender and role player but cannot stay healthy, especially Rose.


The Knicks shouldn't want to be good right now, you get Melo and Calde out of your cap, Noah leaves this summer and you have Rose, Afflalo, Porzingis, RoLo, a decent bench and cap space this summer.

I wouldn't even blink I was Phil Jackson.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> The Knicks shouldn't want to be good right now, you get Melo and Calde out of your cap, Noah leaves this summer and you have Rose, Afflalo, Porzingis, RoLo, a decent bench and cap space this summer.
> 
> I wouldn't even blink I was Phil Jackson.


Your going to need Carmelo to lure other stars to NYC like Durant and Westbrook for example.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Speaking of the Knicks they just fired Derek Fisher, Kurt Rambis interim head coach.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'd like to see from an unbiased viewpoint how anyone could possibly rank Kobe above LeBron at this point. I'm trying my best to understand it and I'm failing.
> 
> Champ, step your game up and help me out.


simple why lebron is better.


- 4 MVP's to 1
- outperformed him head to head 
- greater career PER (by a significant margin)
- greater career defensive rating (by a significant margin)
- better shooter (greater career TS% and EFG%)
- better rebounder
- better passer/playmaker
- 305 double doubles to kobe's 175 (despite playing 363 less games)
- single-handedly led his team to the finals without a co-star (kobe couldn't sniff the playoffs without one)
- was the clear cut most valuable player on his team when he won titles
- less selfish/more willing to get his teammates involved for the better of the team
- would have the same amount of titles if kobe wasn't gifted with shaq at the start of his career, and I don't think we need to get into how many titles lebron would've won with shaq :draper2


and magic before you ask, i'm absolutely unbiased :kobe3


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I'm a little surprised in the firing of Fisher. The Knicks job would be a nice one to have. They have some quality young pieces on the roster.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> simple why lebron is better.
> 
> 
> - 4 MVP's to 1
> ...


I look forward to seeing him call you biased anyways and challenge you to face him in a debate league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> simple why lebron is better.
> 
> 
> - 4 MVP's to 1
> ...



Says he's not biased, tries finishing his argument with "would have the same amount of titles if kobe wasn't gifted with shaq at the start of his career, and I don't think we need to get into how many titles lebron would've won with shaq".


Like this guy hasn't been non-stop chasing titles. :ti Shaq never won a title without a co-star either btw, so again lets not try spouting stuff that makes literally no sense. No one wins without quality surrounding players.


Calls Lebron a better shooter when he has no jumpshot at all and Kobe is regarded, easily, as the best scorer of his generation. Efficiency wise? Probably not, but he also never relied on pure athleticism to score like Lebron does which is why he got shut down so badly in the finals by the Warriors.

Great defender yet Kobe absolutely rapes him in first all defense selections. Better playmaker because he's always chosen to ignore systems and play as the main ball-handler as a point forward his entire career. He was not running Blatt's system if you were aware because Blatt's system would have had him doing a ton of off ball movement, something Lebron has never been willing to do or *never been good at*. He has a straight up refusal to play off the ball, but I'll let you shine with thinking it's hard to rack up assists if you're looking to rack up assists(even though kobe very easily racked up assists back in 2012-2013 for a huge stretch because he simply started trying to). 

Someone should tell Kareem he's no longer an all time great for winning titles with Magic. Someone needs to inform Pippen he had no impact and Jordan deserves all the credit for winning the titles. Someone should point out that Lebron being the clear cut most valuable player has lost him more finals than it has won him. Like when he carried his team through an incredibly weak eastern conference for the majority of his career(oh here's another thing not taken into account in your lovely list) in 2007 only to be dismantled by the Spurs in the finals in one of the most lopsided losses ever. I say one of because his 2014 performance was actually the most lopsided loss ever in terms of point differential. And for all his value, if we want to get into "Kobe needed Shaq", well Lebron needed Bosh/Wade and he really needed Ray Allen to hit that 3 in game 6 after he had bricked two in the final minute.




I'm sorry Champ but I gotta doubt your general basketball knowledge when you say ignorant stuff about the early portion of Shaq/Kobe's careers when you don't even fully remember it and I know you never went back to watch it. You weren't even aware Kobe was the better player in the Spurs series and you're not even aware Kobe made the playoffs in 06 and 07 with the likes of Kwame and Smush as his co-stars(still laughing at you saying he didn't sniff them). You actually tried calling Lebron a better shooter when everyone knows this is plainly false. More efficient and better at getting to the rim? Sure, but he's not a good shooter whatsoever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> and magic before you ask, i'm absolutely unbiased :kobe3




And honestly, if you want to go this route, I'm sure you will gladly state that Peyton>Brady, due to the superior stats in everything, and if Peyton was with the Pats all these years he'd have 4 superbowls(if not more) as well. :kobe3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

breh what the fuck, are efficiency numbers not cut and dry anymore? lebron is a career .339 from outside to kobe's .330. they both averaged the same amount of shots from longe range in their careers as well, so you can't tell me that lebron's numbers are superior simply because he wasn't as active from the three point line. and i'd love for you to tell me defenders took it easier on lebron than they did on kobe when both we're launching from out there. so magic, tell me how kobe could possibly be a better shooter based on the above information. i could use a laugh. 

and :ti, you're not going to question shit about my knowledge just b/c i forget one playoff series that was played when i was 10. seriously? you were drifting away from my main point anyway, which was that shaq was the undisputed alpha dog during that dynasty run in the early 00's. clearly that still eats at you to this day just like it ate at kobe considering he refused to pass the ball to shaq in the '04 finals. his selfishness both on and off the court (ie: refusing to take a single paycut his entire career, even when he was at his twilight) is among the many reasons why he gets knocked down a peg when compared with other all-time greats. you can tell me that his contemporaries think he's amazing all you want. go ahead, b/c I can easily flip that around and tell you that no marquee free agent ever wanted to play with kobe, which explains why dwight skipped town even when he had a chance to stay in LA and make more money long term. 

btw i'm very much aware of kobe making the playoffs in '06 and '07 then getting sent home in the first round. but he missed them in '05, whereas lebron took a cast of nobodies to the finals in '07 :draper2

but hey, tell me more about how great larry hughes and a 31 year old zydrunas ilgauskus were at the time. i'm sure kobe would have done big things with them in his corner. at least kobe had lamar odom. lamar truly was an all-star caliber player in his prime, the only reason why he couldn't make the ASG was b/c of his lack of popularity compared to other stars in the league, as well as the competition at his position at the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Y'all annoying


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Y'all annoying


i like you better when you provide your own direct answer then tell everybody to shut up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I'd mark for a Noah and Rolo all hair tag team at center for New York


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> Y'all annoying


It's alright, I'm done. Anyone that thinks Shaq being great would eat away at a Laker fan isn't worth responding to. 

the fact he thinks refusing to take pay cuts should someone classify him as selfish and knock him down is even more laughable even lebron just did the exact same thing with the heat and told cleveland he's not taking any pay cuts either. 

the fact no marquee free agent ever joined up with lebron says a lot too, but he won't acknowledge that tidbit either.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

lel. you're a kobe mark magic, i'm pretty sure you've put him above shaq on your all time list hence why i'm bringing that up. wade and bosh wanted lebron in miami. nobody wants to play with kobe. and when duncan takes paycuts look what happens :draper2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

dirk also took a pay cut, what happened? duncan took a pay cut and he's not winning a title over the warriors, what happened? kobe didn't take pay cuts and has as many rings as duncan does and more final appearances, what happened? no one with any credibility would try "takes pay cuts" as some kind of point when ranking players all time. that is fucking retarded, the max contract in the league already punishes the best players as they can't get paid their worth(which lebron has brought up many times), it would be silly to take pay cuts when your team should be able to build a team around you regardless. 

no one came to play with lebron. lebron came to play with them. he brought zero star free agents to cleveland in his time there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Kobe would have 10 titles if he wasn't such an asshole.

Him and Shaq would have dominated through the late oughts


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> duncan took a pay cut and he's not winning a title over the warriors.


good to know you can predict the future.

i'm pretty sure guys take the city into account before they sign with a team. didn't help that lebron played in the worst city possible. magic, who's better, shaq or kobe?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

:ti Did you seriously ask that? Magic and Shaq is like water and oil


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

^I love Shaq. Some of y'all act like he wasn't a Laker and dominated other teams as I was growing up. I was exposed to him just as much as kobe as a kid and grew up loving them both. :drake1


Champ have you seen anything involving the Lakers from the early 2000's since you were 5? I know you haven't since you falsely thought Shaq was better against the Spurs and I highly doubt you've ever rewatched anything involving the Lakers because the series against the Spurs were some of the best in the 00's. Shaq was better on those teams, Kobe is better all time, but I get it, Kobe isn't even on your top 50 list. 


You lost your credibility when you started bringing up terrible hypotheticals, like talking about how many rings Lebron would have when he blatantly lost a series against the Dallas in his prime. You honestly think they're the same level of shooter even though you could watch all the tape in the world and never see Pop sag off Kobe like he had players doing to Lebron(like Warriors did to Lebron because he has no jumper).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

:ti

and i'm sure you gained so much credibility when you asserted that kobe's a better shooter than lebron when there's literally zero evidence out there to support that claim. why are you bringing up how one or two coaches schemed against lebron in the playoffs? we're talking about both guys as a whole throughout their _entire careers_. also i told you i was 10 when the lakers played the spurs in '01, i guess it's a crime for forgetting something that happened nearly 15 years ago.

and kobe is better than shaq all time? ugh. pls go. i never said kobe wasn't top 50, just not top 10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I don't even think you watch this sport all that much if you think Lebron is a good shooter, but I guess two good years changes his entire career's inability of to shoot the ball well beyond the paint. 


But just because you don't know fuck all, and you really don't, let's show you:


Kobe 0-3: 63% attempt %(the percentage of shots it makes up of his total): 21% Lebron 0-3 72.5% attempt %: 34%
Kobe 3-10 .448%, attempt % 12.4% Lebron 3-10 43% attempt % 12.2%
Kobe 10-16 44%, attempt %: 17% Lebron 10-16 36% attempt % 10.6%
Kobe 16<3pt 40.4%, attempt % 24% Lebron 16<3pt 38.7%, attempt% 14%

And you were kind enough to show the 3%.

His high field goal percentage from his career comes from him being great at getting to the rim and finishing at the rim and these types of shots making up 33% of his attempts. Not because he's a good shooter, not because of his great foot work like Kobe, his turn around jumpers, etc, but because he attacks the rim. 

Now keep harping on about how you think you know shit when you actually called Lebron a better shooter, yes shooter(not finisher, not attacker, but a shooter), based on true shooting% and effective field goal %. I said it before and I'll say it again, you don't even know how most of these advanced stats work(like not realizing win shares is flawed due to it being skewed in the favour of higher rebounds).


Please go watch some basketball. :kobe10


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

ok. it's completely blasphemous to call lebron a better shooter when he has a better career percentage from three.

not worth having a discussion with a homer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I legitimately just broke down their shot attempts and from what range throughout their careers and that's your response. :lmao :lmao :lmao


like his career percentage is marginally better and mostly only better due to the few good seasons in Miami and yet you think it's enough to justify calling him a better shooter even though all the midrange numbers disagree. 

We need to get back to discussing whether or not James Jones is the best shooter in the league since apparently everything goes over Champ's head.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> and kobe is better than shaq all time? ugh. pls go. *i never said kobe wasn't top 50, just not top 10.*



:kobe14

The Kobe hate will never stop. He's not even a top 10 all time player anymore to the stat whores and the haters. There are guys out there who would argue the likes of KG/Dirk/etc over Kobe. 

I sometimes do wonder what kinda stats he would've produced if he was obsessed with it similar to LBJ/Wade a few years ago. He's just too much of a gunner. I'm sure he doesn't care since he has 5 cookies.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

#firegarpax


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Chrome said:


> #firegarpax


y'all need to blow it up so badly.


there also should be no hesitation to let rose go when it comes time for it. he's not going to be worth the money, whatever it is, and they've wasted enough time and years of contention on him.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I am seriously left speechless with how the Bulls play, sure they were without their starting two Jimmy and Rose, but seriously, this is just embarrassing. With Thibs he would get everyone playing at their best even when Rose and others were injured and we made it to the 2nd seed. Now I wouldn't be surprised if we finished just making it into the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> y'all need to blow it up so badly.
> 
> 
> there also should be no hesitation to let rose go when it comes time for it. he's not going to be worth the money, whatever it is, and they've wasted enough time and years of contention on him.


Think I'd be in favor of that. Trade everyone except Butler and Portis and build the team around them. Probably not happening though, GarPax will spew the same "We like our roster" garbage and nothing will change sadly. Maybe I should finally get 2k16 and blow the team up myself. :hmm:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I can't imagine Pax keeping his job if they don't finish in the top 5. At least there's no good reason for him to considering he fired the best coach they've had in Phil while wasting the best roster they've had since Jordan retired. Y'all missed your window by a lot by not making any necessary "win now" moves when you desperately needed them. Obviously the Rose injury was huge, but your biggest signing was a washed up Pau Gasol and a mediocre Boozer.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I love the Bulls and wish them to sucseed but it isn't happening anytime soon, every player on the roster can be a good player but as a team it's not clicking. 

I would lol if they got Blatt in there instead of our current coach who is doing nothing good for them. They were in the past years considered a threat on the defense end when their best scorer was out in Rose, Thibs did amazing getting the best out of what he had to work with but it wasn't enough for a championship.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Gasol's been pretty good to be fair, I agree about Boozer though. Only reason Forman will probably stick around is because Reinsdorf is lazy and doesn't like making changes. He's doing the same shit with the White Sox right now by keeping Robin Ventura and Kenny Williams aboard. Hell, even the Mccaskeys are more active these days, at least since George became chairman. Should start a petition to get Rocky Wirtz to own all the Chicago teams. That'd be great.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Hate seeing this happen to the Bulls. 


Also sad to see Festus Ezeli out for six weeks. Today he had arthroscopic knee surgery. :mj2

Warriors are probably destined to trade for another big man. 

Nuggets have like four centers...?

Nurkic seems downright redundant with Jokic and Faried. 

Or the Warriors could simply pick up a random fellow like Birdman, or a vet min big. Some seven-foot galoot who can go out there for about 10 minutes and protect the rim and commit some fouls. Where's Hilton Armstrong these days?

The good news is that Mo "BUCKETS" Speights has been playing so well lately that the Warriors definitely don't have to make some rash decision.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Ya want Gasol @DesolationRow ?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Chrome said:


> Ya want Gasol @DesolationRow ?


:lol

_Wellll..._ :lol

This is certainly a statistic: 



> Here's a stat: It's been 9 games since the Warriors trailed at any point in a 2nd half
> 
> — Ethan Strauss (@SherwoodStrauss) February 7, 2016


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Warriors wouldn't give the assets for either Pau or Nurkic. Taj might be able to work, but they don't have the cap I don't think either.


also lol @ not wanting Pau. A passing big man that could still maybe some decent interior defense(as long as the perimeter defense is fine) with can shoot the midrange jumper and rebound really well. Ya, what a terrible fit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I figured the Bulls would find a way to play Charlotte close even short handed. So this is what .500 feels like? :klopp3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> :ti
> 
> and i'm sure you gained so much credibility when you asserted that kobe's a better shooter than lebron when there's literally zero evidence out there to support that claim. why are you bringing up how one or two coaches schemed against lebron in the playoffs? we're talking about both guys as a whole throughout their _entire careers_. also i told you i was 10 when the lakers played the spurs in '01, i guess it's a crime for forgetting something that happened nearly 15 years ago.
> 
> and kobe is better than shaq all time? ugh. pls go. i never said kobe wasn't top 50, just not top 10.


Kobe is better than Shaq all-time, imo.

Shaq was obviously more dominant at his peak, but he loses points in my book for shit that I'll probably look back on in 10 years and be like "Really? I'm really still holding that against him?" and bump him up a few spots.



DesolationRow said:


> Warriors are probably destined to trade for another big man.
> 
> Nuggets have like four centers...?
> 
> Nurkic seems downright redundant with Jokic and Faried.


Come on, now. Let's be serious. Nuggets aren't trading Nurkic or Jokic at this point.

If anyone's gone, it's Faried. Just have to find an attractive deal.

EDIT — Or you could have J.J. Hickson! Please take J.J. Hickson?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legend797 said:


> I'm a little surprised in the firing of Fisher. The Knicks job would be a nice one to have. They have some quality young pieces on the roster.


I'm not surprised, when your coach decides to get into a fight with a player on another team over a woman, that tells me all I need to know. Fisher was still trying to act like a player as opposed to a coach. The Knicks are still dysfunctional as all get-out, and ownership and management are to blame. 

Yes, I understand Phil Jackson is one of the greatest coaches of all-time, but he has no clue how to run a team in this day and age. His ideas and methods are just not working today. I know it's only been about 10 years since he last coached, but the business has changed substantially. Dolan is getting ripped off now (never thought I'd say that considering how horrible of an owner he is). Everything is so messed up that if they think they're going to get someone like a Westbrook or Durant to come to NYC in the next couple of years, they're out of their minds.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I just started watching Shaq-tin a fool on youtube and I must say I couldn't stop laughing. I must have watched like all of the episodes in the past few months in a row. 

Can't believe I didn't watch this hillarious shit up until now. :lmao


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I'd say Lebron is slightly ahead of Kobe in the all-time great list, but c'mon, people put it like it was a no-brainer, like if Lebron was world apart from Kobe, and I don't get it. I'd rank them #5 and #6 . And LOL at Shaq being better than Kobe all-time, Shaq skipped regular seasons during his prime because he wasn't interested in working out, that's one of the things Kobe couldn't resist being his partner, did he came back for the playoffs and took the league by storm? yes, was Kobe a top 5 player in those years anyway? yes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Butler out 3-4 weeks.

Bulls might legit miss the playoffs. And it might be for the best.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Watching this Bulls team in the playoffs would be one of the most depressing sights ever. They would lose in 5 at best

#NukeIt


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



BruiserKC said:


> I'm not surprised, when your coach decides to get into a fight with a player on another team over a woman, that tells me all I need to know. Fisher was still trying to act like a player as opposed to a coach. The Knicks are still dysfunctional as all get-out, and ownership and management are to blame.
> 
> Yes, I understand Phil Jackson is one of the greatest coaches of all-time, but he has no clue how to run a team in this day and age. His ideas and methods are just not working today. I know it's only been about 10 years since he last coached, but the business has changed substantially. Dolan is getting ripped off now (never thought I'd say that considering how horrible of an owner he is). Everything is so messed up that if they think they're going to get someone like a Westbrook or Durant to come to NYC in the next couple of years, they're out of their minds.


It's been 5 years since he last coached and 6 years since he last repeated for a title. He's fine and he got Porzingis.

People act like he fucked up this roster when it was already fucked to begin with. He got them a potential franchise player in Porzingis and signed some decent role players. He's trying to make them a good team again and knows they have to be good if they want to attract any potential free agents.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



DesolationRow said:


> Hate seeing this happen to the Bulls.
> 
> 
> Also sad to see Festus Ezeli out for six weeks. Today he had arthroscopic knee surgery. :mj2
> ...


Do the Warriors even need another center at this point?



Champ said:


> ok. it's completely blasphemous to call lebron a better shooter when he has a better career percentage from three.
> 
> not worth having a discussion with a homer.


I'm surprised you kept responding to him. I stopped taking his arguments seriously the moment he said "there's no logical reason to put Duncan or LeBron above Kobe". That's basically the equivalent of saying "I have a hard on for Kobe because he's the greatest and every other player associated with him was irrelevant"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm surprised you kept responding to him. I stopped taking his arguments seriously the moment he said "there's no logical reason to put Duncan or LeBron above Kobe". That's basically the equivalent of saying "I have a hard on for Kobe because he's the greatest and every other player associated with him was irrelevant"


I'm real close to getting banned because you deserve to be flamed. I never said any of what you're implying, even said straight up said Shaq was the best player on the 3peat, and Repet was the one that said it wasn't an argument, not me:




Magic said:


> *
> You're also petty enough to say it's not an argument.* Pretty sure the statement I have in the bold applies to you if you really think that's the truth and I'm sure many of your "great" writers would agree with that statement as I'm sure most of them would agree it is very arguable.


I know it's debatable and not unfathomable to have one over the other, it was repet implying that it's clear cut that Duncan is ahead of him.

Instead of getting banned though I'll just report you for all your flaming posts and get you out of the thread instead. Don't go making shit up. :kobe


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I'm most likely going to regret wasting my time on Magic's posts again, but for now I'll do it for the sake of the good laugh I'll probably get from reading it. 



Magic said:


> I'm real close to getting banned because you deserve to be flamed.


Then fucking do it already. It'll probably make the thread more enjoyable with less overuse of gifs and more reasonable debates. Either way I don't really care. 



Magic said:


> I never said any of what you're implying, even said straight up said Shaq was the best player on the 3peat, and Repet was the one that said it wasn't an argument, not me:


I'm not talking about Kobe vs Shaq, nor do I care.

And no one cares if you think Kobe's better than any of these guys. It's your approach and how you react that we do care about.



Magic said:


> I know it's debatable and not unfathomable to have one over the other, it was repet implying that it's clear cut that Duncan is ahead of him.


And yet you see nothing wrong with saying "you're biased because you think LeBron is the best player right now"? And you wonder why I stopped taking your arguments seriously.



Magic said:


> Instead of getting banned though I'll just report you for all your flaming posts and get you out of the thread instead. Don't go making shit up. :kobe


1. I didn't make anything up.

2. "All your flaming posts". Yeah, I look forward to the lecture you're going to get from the admins regarding why someone claiming your posts were stupid doesn't mean they're calling you stupid. 

3. Please do so, I'll have no issues reporting the post where you claimed I was "pathetic" because I was claiming I wasn't biased.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



BruiserKC said:


> I'm not surprised, when your coach decides to get into a fight with a player on another team over a woman, that tells me all I need to know. Fisher was still trying to act like a player as opposed to a coach. The Knicks are still dysfunctional as all get-out, and ownership and management are to blame.
> 
> Yes, I understand Phil Jackson is one of the greatest coaches of all-time, but he has no clue how to run a team in this day and age. His ideas and methods are just not working today. I know it's only been about 10 years since he last coached, but the business has changed substantially. Dolan is getting ripped off now (never thought I'd say that considering how horrible of an owner he is). Everything is so messed up that if they think they're going to get someone like a Westbrook or Durant to come to NYC in the next couple of years, they're out of their minds.


Knicks need a new owner period and Phil needs to get over the triangle system, and maybe just maybe if they land a good head coach then their might be hope for the future.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@Magic



> *1. Who's your top 5 of all time?*
> 
> *Doc Rivers (former All-Star guard and current Clippers GM/coach):* I always start with Magic [Johnson] and Michael [Jordan], and then it gets murky from there. For me, I go next to Bill Russell. I don't think a player can win that many titles and not be in there.
> 
> ...


:kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Wow there's are some varied opinions there breh. I mean I have none of those guys top 5, so I don't really mind that, and personally anyone without Kareem in their top 5 comes off as a bit insulting in my opinion, but that's cool of them.




> "You've got [Stephen Curry] playing well, you've got a whole bunch of guys that's right behind him giving their all to the game. And just for Kobe himself, he's going to be a legend no matter what. He's our [generation's] Michael Jordan."


-Derrick Rose



> "I did idolize Kobe Bryant. I studied him, wanted to be like him. He was our Michael Jordan."


- Durant



> “Kobe was my Jordan. Watching him win championships, I remember being at home just watching the games with my mom, my grandma and my dad and just idolizing him.”


- Paul George



> “He was, for us, the Michael Jordan of our generation.”


-Tony Parker



> ‘He’s The Michael Jordan Of Our Generation’


-Dirk



> "It's like watching Michael [Jordan], I was just watching,"


-Pop



> "He's the greatest of my generation. He perfected the game of basketball."


-Wiggins

man on man, @RetepAdam., there's a lot of consistency there. :kobe10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697246510703124480
no :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Kobe is going to be remembered as a dick like Robertson, only he didn't get called ...... everywhere he went


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> Do the Warriors even need another center at this point?


I mean as long as Mo SPEIGHTS wants to keep playing like he has since the calendar flipped to 2016, probably not. :shrug :side:



B-Dawg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697246510703124480
> no :mj2


Oh, wow. That'd be a heartbreaker. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Wow there's are some varied opinions there breh. I mean I have none of those guys top 5, so I don't really mind that, and personally anyone without Kareem in their top 5 comes off as a bit insulting in my opinion, but that's cool of them.
> 
> 
> -Derrick Rose
> ...


"He's the Michael Jordan of our generation" can mean a lot of things. Predominantly, the fact that he's the one who really got them into basketball, just like MJ did for another generation.

Doesn't mean they consider him as good as MJ or better than Duncan. :toomanykobes

Do you have any examples of those players explicitly saying that Kobe is the best player of his generation? Kind of the like the few examples I just gave of players/coaches saying that Duncan is one of the Top 5 of all-time in their book?

(Also, I agree that it's ridiculous that Kareem didn't get more love on those lists. Just goes to show that players don't necessarily know as much as you'd think.)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I mean, saying Dirk/Pop/Parker implying that Kobe got them into basketball is incredibly silly. If you call someone the "MJ of your generation" you're say they're the best of your generation or at least that's what I take it for. A lot of these guys got to see Lebron play as kids too, I don't see any of them clamouring for him. I mean even if they're not implying he's the best of their generation, they could easily say the same thing about Lebron if they wanted and chose not to(as in I doubt Pop/Parker would take Kobe over Duncan, but they could imply the same thing about Lebron).

I really don't want to continue with this conversation as I find it's redundant. There are plenty of flaws to Lebron's game that I'm sure you gloss over because of his stats and some that most certainly hurt him in getting more rings. I mean Westbrook is currently putting up Lebron like numbers yet I'm sure you wouldn't take him over Durant. Duncan I can very easily see people taking over Kobe all time, but I wouldn't with Lebron. if you do that's cool, I wouldn't.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Sure. If you want to end it on your terms, that's fine.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

:curry :klay :dray BOGUT. BARNES. LIVINGSTON. SPEIGHTS. IGGY. BARBOSA. 

BOGUT was phenomenal. CURRY was white-hot early on and good enough late to help bring it home. KLAY. DRAY. 

:harden and the Rockets gave the defending NBA Champions all that they could handle tonight but the DUBS prevailed! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

The home winning streak at 42. :sodone 

47-4 to star the season. :faint:

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Dubs were amazing late in the game, I thought they were done in the 3rd quarter.

Oh and that buzzer by Hayward tho, IMHO one of the most underrated players in the league.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Embracer said:


> Oh and that buzzer by Hayward tho, IMHO one of the most underrated players in the league.


Nah, Canadian told me he sucks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Speaking of the Jazz, they passed the Rockets today for the 8th seed and have a good chance of staying ahead of them.


Rockets/Warriors have a good chance of being a playoff rematch...just in the first round this time. :evil


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Speaking of the Jazz, they passed the Rockets today for the 8th seed and have a good chance of staying ahead of them.
> 
> 
> Rockets/Warriors have a good chance of being a playoff rematch...just in the first round this time. :evil


I think when Utah gets Alec Burks back they may move up in the standings even more.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Myst said:


> :kobe14
> 
> The Kobe hate will never stop. He's not even a top 10 all time player anymore to the stat whores and the haters. There are guys out there who would argue the likes of KG/Dirk/etc over Kobe.
> 
> I sometimes do wonder what kinda stats he would've produced if he was obsessed with it similar to LBJ/Wade a few years ago. He's just too much of a gunner. I'm sure he doesn't care since he has 5 cookies.


Jordan
Magic
Bird
Kareem
Duncan
Oscar
Wilt
Russell
West
Lebron

Those names bump out Kobe from the top 10 list. I don't think it is cast in stone that Kobe is a top 10 all time player. And it isn't just stats whore or haters that think so. The qualities of players being considered for top 10 is of a really high standard and there is no shame in Kobe not making the list.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> Jordan
> Magic
> Bird
> Kareem
> ...


Oscar, Wilt, West or Duncan are not that clear, dude.



AlternateDemise said:


> Do the Warriors even need another center at this point?


They're toast on the boards whenever Bogut sits, Speights is just not tough enough.



RetepAdam. said:


> Do you have any examples of those players explicitly saying that Kobe is the best player of his generation? Kind of the like the few examples I just gave of players/coaches saying that Duncan is one of the Top 5 of all-time in their book?


Wiggins actually says he's the best player of his generation, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> Oscar, Wilt, West or Duncan are not that clear, dude.


Please elaborate.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> They're toast on the boards whenever Bogut sits, Speights is just not tough enough.


That's actually a really good point. In fact wasn't their rebounding considered one of their biggest weaknesses last season? I know it was a problem for them against Cleveland but I figured that was due to LeBron and Thompson playing out of their minds in that department. 

Never the less, I think making any roster changes or trades would be a mistake on the Warriors part. They're 47-4 and are on track to break the Bulls 72-10 record. I know one of their key players are injured now, but you need to just keep going with what you have. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Wiggins actually says he's the best player of his generation, though.


Wiggins can go ahead and believe that if he truly wants to. I personally can't see how anyone can say Kobe was better than LeBron at this point when you consider what he's already done in the NBA. At their best, LeBron is the clear cut better player, and it's hard to argue against that. At the top of their prime, LeBron's the better player on both ends of the floor, and he's a much better teammate as well, on top of being more efficient. I just don't see how anyone could take Kobe. And it has nothing to do with stats. 

But, with that said, @magic, I do have to agree with you that Kobe was a better shooter than LeBron. @champ, you pointed out LeBron's better three point shooting, but I want to point out that the number of threes LeBron shot on an averaged out basis doesn't equal to the amount Kobe shot once he incorporated the three point shot into his game.

The most three pointers LeBron ever took in a season was 387. That was in his final season with Cleveland when he had Shaq on his team and didn't have as much room to drive into the lane. He shot 33% from three that year. That's not terrible but it's not necessarily great either. Then when you look at his third year in Miami where he shot 41% from three, he only attempted 254 three pointers. At that point, a lot of players were backing off of LeBron, because he still had his explosiveness and had built up a lot of muscle at this point. It was almost impossible to guard him at this point. 

Kobe has shot 387 threes or more in five different seasons. The most threes he ever shot in a season was 518. He averaged 34% from three that year. So he was still able to maintain a better average than LeBron in the season he took the most three pointers of his career despite shooting 100+ more than him. 

It's a small sample size since it's one season, but it's basically the same story with a lot of their seasons if you want to compare. And you have to factor in some other things as well. LeBron was able to practice his three point shot a lot more in Miami once everyone was able to figure out their roles and they were winning games like crazy (and he did). Players also don't put as much attention and focus into guarding LeBron at the perimeter. They're more worried about him scoring inside because that's his biggest strength offensively. Kobe on the other hand got a LOT more attention at the perimeter, and teams wouldn't dare leave him open. Look at the 2004 finals where Tayshaun Prince was able to cause Kobe to have the worst finals performance of his career. He was up in his face, giving him very little room to work with, and was usually always providing pressure when ever Kobe tried to shoot a jumper. Now look at a series like the Heat/Spurs finals (their first meeting) where Leonard was tasked with guarding LeBron. In the first three games, LeBron struggled, and this was while Leonard would shrug off of LeBron a little at the three point line and dared him to shoot it. If he got LeBron to shoot the ball instead of drive in the lane, he did his job. Does that sound like a great shooter to you?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> Please elaborate.


All I'm saying is that despite Bird, Magic, Jordan, Kareem and Lebron (to me) being clearly ahead of Kobe, I wouldn't say the same thing about those other four. I'm not saying Kobe is clearly than them either, just that I wouldn't be so emphatic in saying they were better players than him, though I respect if someone thinks so (maybe not the logo).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Just looked at the Warriors stats....Green has more rebounds than Bogut this year....by almost over 100.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> All I'm saying is that despite Bird, Magic, Jordan, Kareem and Lebron (to me) being clearly ahead of Kobe, I wouldn't say the same thing about those other four. I'm not saying Kobe is clearly than them either, just that I wouldn't be so emphatic in saying they were better players than him, though I respect if someone thinks so (maybe not the logo).


I'd be interested to hear your argument for Kobe Bryant over Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> Jordan
> Magic
> Bird
> Kareem
> ...


I have Kobe above Oscar and West. I do prefer tiers over straight up rankings and to me Kobe is in the 2nd tier in the 8-10 range.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

http://clutchpoints.com/report-lakers-tried-to-trade-kobe-bryant-for-lebron-james-in-2007/ @Magic



> What if? That’s what everyone is thinking after ESPN reported this morning that the Lakers once tried to trade Kobe Bryant for a young LeBron James.
> 
> The trade to swap the NBA superstars was supposed to happen in Summer 2007, during Kobe’s very public call for a trade if change didn’t come to the Lakers. The team ultimately brought Pau Gasol to Los Angeles midseason, a move that helped the Lakers go to three consecutive NBA Finals (2008, 2009, and 2010) and capture two titles in the latter seasons.
> 
> ...


:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I don't get the laughts.



ABAS said:


> Just looked at the Warriors stats....Green has more rebounds than Bogut this year....by almost over 100.


Bogut plays less minutes than Green, I hope you know that, also Bogut is a master boxing out others centers, something that is not covered bt rebounding numbers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

:curry was 1 rebound and 1 assist away from a triple double--with 26 points--but he sat out the entire fifth quarter for the fifteenth time this season! :woo :woo :woo

:klay going 8/20 with 24 points to his Splash Brother's 26. He had the three-point stroke going in Phoenix tonight! :dance :dance :dance

It's been this kind of season for the Suns: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...dwin-tussled-on-the-suns-bench-035631594.html :cry

BOGUT. :dray. SPEIGHTS. BARBOSA. LIVINGSTON. KEVON LOONEY HITS A THREE-POINTER?!?!?!?!?! :sodone :faint: IGGY! :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697639774358675457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697639297894068224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697630639621742592
48-4... Greatest first half in NBA history! :woo :mark: :cheer :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

WARRIORS

Cannot wait for POP to unleash :dray and have the Western Conference be 60% represented by WARRIORS on the court at the All-Star Game! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...teammate-archie-goodwin-in-huddle-vs-warriors

Fire this piece of shit already.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

MKG is injured again. Life just isn't fair! :darryl


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Wait until Pop plays the Warriors the entire ASG :ti


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



DesolationRow said:


> :curry was 1 rebound and 1 assist away from a triple double--with 26 points--but he sat out the *entire fifth quarter* for the fifteenth time this season! :woo :woo :woo


Yeah, I'm sure he had a great time sitting out during the fifth quarter :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

curry can't even get triple doubles in under 30 minutes. :westbrook2


also lol @ morris for that shoving match he got into with goodwin. guy is a pure idiot.



also, according to Woj, Rockets are trying to trade Howard and contacting different teams. He's probably going to ask for the max 5 year deal this off-season and he's certainly not worth that much anymore. How good it feels. :drose I do think the Bucks would be a good fit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he had a great time sitting out during the fifth quarter :mj


:lol

I kept changing the structure of that sentence as I could not find myself content with it. Figures that I finally messed up which quarter I was talking about. :lol

All-Star Weekend! :woo :woo


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> also, according to Woj, Rockets are trying to trade Howard and contacting different teams. He's probably going to ask for the max 5 year deal this off-season and he's certainly not worth that much anymore. How good it feels. :drose I do think the Bucks would be a good fit.


For Monroe? I mean, the Rockets can't be a worse defensive team, but I don't think he fits them and I don't know if the Bucks would want Howard and Monroe together. We need a third team here...the Celtics?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> For Monroe? I mean, the Rockets can't be a worse defensive team, but I don't think he fits them and I don't know if the Bucks would want Howard and Monroe together. We need a third team here...the Celtics?


Personally I just don't think he has really high value. He's going to demand a 5 year max in the summer and he's already regressed heavily from his Magic years(due to the back injury+loss athleticism) and I don't think there's a lot of teams that want to make that commitment. 

Celtics make sense if they want to push for a title this year, but I'm not entirely sure they'd want to give up one of those nets picks for him. Who knows though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I'd be shocked if the Celtics parted ways with a high lottery pick for an impending free agent who will be asking for way more money than he's worth.

I mean, I hope they do. I'm just saying that they won't.

Besides, if they were going to do all that stuff I just said, they'd do it for Al Horford.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The Howard stuff is interesting. There's always that one team out there that's stupid enough to give someone a deal that's clearly past their worth. The question is whether or not that team gives Howard the chance at a title. Either way, if his departure from Orlando is an indicator of anything, we're in for a very entertaining offseason in regards to Howard.

It's being rumored that Cleveland is going for Omer Asik and Tyreke Evans. Do the Cavs even need Evans at this point? I'm more interested in seeing how Asik would turn out. The Cavs rebounding would be an insanely good rebounding team, and they would get back the rim protection they are badly missing from last year when Mozgov was providing it (and when he was actually playing, but that's a discussion for another time).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



DesolationRow said:


> :curry was 1 rebound and 1 assist away from a triple double--with 26 points--but he sat out the entire fifth quarter for the fifteenth time this season! :woo :woo :woo


:westbrook with 23/10/9 in 2 less minutes than WestGOD. :trollbrook


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> :westbrook with 23/10/9 in 2 less minutes than WestGOD. :trollbrook


Westbrook outdoing himself. :sodone

Seriously, that's awesome! :cheer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Hopefully the Hornets can trade for Corey Brewer to replace MKG for the rest of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Hopefully the Hornets can trade for Corey Brewer to replace MKG for the rest of the season.


Never thought I'd see someone requesting Corey Brewer be traded to their team


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Notorious said:


> The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the Hornets can trade for Corey Brewer to replace MKG for the rest of the season.
> ...


He scored 51 points in one game bruh. He's legit :cudi

In all seriousness, his style of play puts your offense at a disadvantage. But if he's on a team that can help with his weaknesses offensively, he can be a valuable role player. If my four other positions had players who didn't need an open lane to the basket to score, I wouldn't be against having him on my team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

C-Brew's not a great defender, so I wouldn't expect to just plug him in and have him be able to compensate for the loss of MKG.

But he can do some damage on cuts if you have a strong passing team, so it wouldn't be the worst idea if they can get him for next to nothing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I don't really think you can replace a defender like MKG unless you get Leonard. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698230853378428928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698231196447334401
:confused

EDIT — (I mean, the account only has like 100 followers, so grain of salt and all that, but until it's either confirmed or refuted by a more credible source...)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*










Get that weak sauce outta here. If it isn't Woj reporting it, then I don't wanna know


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I think it's a smart move on Orlando's part.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I will stop watching...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Buddy asked me if I wanted to come over and watch the all-star game on Sunday.

I lol'ed.

Me watch an all-star game in any sport. haha


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Awfully convenient time for Drake to be pulling the Toronto is my city card. Ill be listening for a couple weeks from now when he's back to representing Miami everywhere.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



> Golden State’s 116-108 victory over the Oklahoma City Thunder on Saturday was the most-watched non-Christmas regular-season NBA game on ESPN since Oct. 31, 2014 (Cleveland-Chicago). The game saw an average of 3,230,000 viewers tune in to watch the Warriors do what the Warriors have been doing all year long.
> 
> The game was also the most-watched NBA regular-season game ever on WatchESPN with almost 14 million total minutes viewed, 314,900 unique viewers, and an average minute audience of 94,400.


As much as people are hoping for a Spurs/GS conference final, I'm really hoping for these two to match up instead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legend797 said:


> As much as people are hoping for a Spurs/GS conference final, I'm really hoping for these two to match up instead.


I agree as OKC is the best fit o challenge them and it be an entertaining series.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The premise of my OKC or Spurs debate was correct, though the debate itself was shit (as they tend to be :side

You don't beat Golden State without 2 of the best 5 players in the league


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I would argue that Cleveland becomes Golden State's biggest threat if they do in fact end up getting Asik through trades.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Takers Revenge said:


> Awfully convenient time for Drake to be pulling the Toronto is my city card. Ill be listening for a couple weeks from now when he's back to representing Miami everywhere.


He's been a "team ambassador" for them since 2013.

Remember? The Raptors got fined $25,000 for tampering because Drake got everyone at his concert to chant "KD" when Durant was there? :lmao


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

What a performance by a lot of these young rising stars tonight, but Lavine really came out with a chip on his shoulder and wanted to be recognized. Awesome performance scoring 30 real points he deserved the MVP trophy. He even told Towns before the game he wanted to keep the trophy in Minny with Wiggins having won it last season. Does this mean Towns is due to win it next season? Could be! This could be a HUGE weekend for Lavine if can go on to win the dunk contest too for back to back years. I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

It's depressing me with all this talk of Durant & company being the ones to challenge Golden State in the postseason or that he may actually go to Golden State this summer, because it's making me less confident by the day that he's coming to DC.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Takers Revenge said:


> Awfully convenient time for Drake to be pulling the Toronto is my city card. Ill be listening for a couple weeks from now when he's back to representing Miami everywhere.


Lol what, he's been repping the 6ix from time, get your head out of your ass please.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Corey said:


> It's depressing me with all this talk of Durant & company being the ones to challenge Golden State in the postseason or that he may actually go to Golden State this summer, because it's making me less confident by the day that he's coming to DC.


Why would he go to DC? He'd just see his reflection in Gortat's bald ass head and realize how ugly he is, then he'll lose his mojo and be as bad as Roy Hibbert.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legend797 said:


> What a performance by a lot of these young rising stars tonight, but Lavine really came out with a chip on his shoulder and wanted to be recognized. Awesome performance scoring 30 real points he deserved the MVP trophy. He even told Towns before the game he wanted to keep the trophy in Minny with Wiggins having won it last season. Does this mean Towns is due to win it next season? Could be! This could be a HUGE weekend for Lavine if can go on to win the dunk contest too for back to back years. I'm rooting for him.


LaVine has been solid for a majority of the year tbh, so I'm not really blown away. Sure he's not CJ McCollum MIP status or anything, but he's been solid and shown great signs of potential. Although I'm sure others on this forum will argue otherwise against me, w.e. I was one of the few people who called Steph being a superstar 5-6 years ago.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Stax Classic said:


> The premise of my OKC or Spurs debate was correct, though the debate itself was shit (as they tend to be :side
> 
> You don't beat Golden State without 2 of the best 5 players in the league


Are Durant & Westbrook really both Top 5?

I mean, I see Curry, LeBron, Davis, Kawhi as 4 out of the top 5, so surely they can't both be Top 5.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Now that MKG is probably out for the season I would love to see Charlotte trade for Courtney Lee.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Now that MKG is probably out for the season I would love to see Charlotte trade for Courtney Lee.


Memphis won't part with him for nothing.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> I would argue that Cleveland becomes Golden State's biggest threat if they do in fact end up getting Asik through trades.


How so? Cleveland can't beat GSW with Love/Irving/Smith on the floor at the same time, I don't care who's the center (Mozgov, Thompson, Asik), they won't look at him on the offensive end and the Warriors will score no matter what.

The only thing I think could work for the Cavs (and everyone really) is to go big and _USE_ the bigs, make GSW rebound and need a center, don't let them go small.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> How so? Cleveland can't beat GSW with Love/Irving/Smith on the floor at the same time, I don't care who's the center (Mozgov, Thompson, Asik), they won't look at him on the offensive end and the Warriors will score no matter what.
> 
> The only thing I think could work for the Cavs (and everyone really) is to go big and _USE_ the bigs, make GSW rebound and need a center, don't let them go small.


Really? Because the Cavs with those three on the floor were the closest to beating Golden State this year (I mean among elite teams of course). Don't let the blow out loss tell the whole story, because the very same could happen to the Thunder. And Smith has been playing good basketball this season, the best of his career in my opinion. Granted, I do think Iman Shumpert should be starting instead, but at this point I only think that because Smith (along with Thompson, who should also be coming off the bench) with the way he's played this year would be a very difficult player for opposing teams to deal with off the bench, and Cleveland doesn't have that explosiveness off the bench that you would want elite teams to have. 

Asik being on the Cavs would put the Warriors at a pretty lopsided disadvantage in regards to rebounding, which is arguably the Warriors only noticeable weakness at the moment. We're talking about a team that has Love/Asik/Thompson on it, and if they manage to pull off this trade while keeping Varejao, that's another big rebounder (granted, we haven't seen him play active minutes in a while but from what I've seen he's still a great rebounder) to add to the list that the Warriors have to overcome. I understand that Golden State matches up favorably against Cleveland, but there's only so much you can do when a team is getting a consistent amount of rebounds over you. This is on top of the fact that Asik is a much better help defender (and rim protector might I add, although Mozgov does do a terrific job of going straight up and not fouling) than Mozgov is, and this was something Cleveland also was severely lacking in against Golden State's offense.

If you're getting a good amount of offensive rebounds over the opposing team, you're not only allowing yourself extra possessions, but you're completely disrupting the opposing teams offensive flow, especially when they are gaining momentum (and this happened a lot last season). This is one of the reasons why Cleveland was such a hard team to beat once Mozgov came to the Cavaliers last season, and it's one of the reasons why the Cavs haven't been as dominant this season. Thompson has been starting now, he's been out there at the same time as Love for most of the games, and as a result they don't have that energizing rebounding machine coming off the bench for them. You usually don't face a team who has one of the best offensive rebounders in the NBA coming off the bench, and it's an incredibly difficult thing to deal with. 

Don't get me wrong, in a seven game series, I'm taking Golden State over Cleveland in a heart beat. But I feel the same way about the Thunder vs Golden State in a seven game series. And while the Thunder do match up more favorably against Golden State, Cleveland if they get Asik will have a significant advantage that can make a difference on the game. The Thunder don't have any advantages, they just don't have any significant disadvantages that allows Golden State to completely dominate them. At this point, it's just basically a matter of skill and how well Ibaka and the bench play when they go up against Golden State again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Stax Classic said:


> The premise of my OKC or Spurs debate was correct, though the debate itself was shit (as they tend to be :side
> 
> You don't beat Golden State without 2 of the best 5 players in the league


*Westbrook and Durant scoring 30-35 each isn't going to be enough to beat them. Now if Kanter and Adams can dominate inside on offence then yeah I think they have a good chance. I think the best possible chance vs Golden State outside of them having a very bad day is your bigs attacking them hard inside with some serious outside shooting from your stars. OKC could do that. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@Magic http://news.nike.com/news/jordan-kobe-bryant


> Tradition mandates that when one of the greats of a generation retires, the world comes out to recognize their accomplishments and pay tribute to the way they played the game.
> 
> With this custom in mind, the Jordan Brand honored Kobe Bryant and his career in a way that only the legendary brand could do. At a ceremony tonight in Toronto, it presented the player with a one-of-a-kind gift: a full set of the Air Jordan line (I through XXX) in brilliant white. The set was highlighted by the Air Jordan III and Air Jordan VIII, which Bryant wore during the 2002-03 season, in the white, purple and gold colors that have defined Bryant’s career.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698386800553766912


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Is anyone hyped for the new format of Skills Comp (point guards vs forwards)? It seems real interesting on paper.

3-pt shootout is gonna be the highlight, especially because of the insane line-up. Naturally, I am rooting for my boy Lowry (#WeTheNorth) but Steph is probably gonna retain the title.

The dunk off has been a real lackluster as of late. I mean, the last time I legit marked out was when Vince Carter won. Let's hope for something different tonight. Lavine has the chance to really shine this weekend.

DRAKE NEEDS TO DROP ANOTHER TRACK OFF #VIEWS THIS WKND! :drake1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Anyone that thinks Westbrook isn't a top 5 is off their rocker. I can't even begin to imagine how much hype other players would get if they managed to average 24/10/7.5. Let's not forget without Durant he averaged 29/10/9 last year. There aren't 4 players better than him in the league.



Seabs said:


> *Westbrook and Durant scoring 30-35 each isn't going to be enough to beat them. Now if Kanter and Adams can dominate inside on offence then yeah I think they have a good chance. I think the best possible chance vs Golden State outside of them having a very bad day is your bigs attacking them hard inside with some serious outside shooting from your stars. OKC could do that. *


Durant/Westbrook scoring 35 each would be a huge help in beating them. I agree they would need a third player to do something, but if they can combine for 70 they become a lot harder to beat. 

Based off their one game, and I don't really like basing stuff off one regular season game, I'd say that guy is Kanter with the way he attacked the offensive glass and seemed to score at ease against Warriors small ball unit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

*Steph vs. Klay with JJ as the sleeper will be interesting @Leon Knuckles. I am looking forward to the 3 Point Shootout MUCH more than the Slam Dunk Contest.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

KAT beating Isiah in finals of Skills Challenge was amusing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic
@Magic called it, :klay wins the three-point contest, besting his Splash Brother :curry 

WHAT A PERFORMANCE!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:klay :klay :klay 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

As said when VC was putting on the benchmark show: let's go home hand him the trophy now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic
> @Magic called it, :klay wins the three-point contest, besting his Splash Brother :curry
> 
> WHAT A PERFORMANCE!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin
> ...


*Can we talk about how Draymond almost lost to Kevin Hart though?* :mj4


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

39 my ass. That was hilariously bad. I laughed too hard at that overall fail even though he didn't airmail it three times like some do.

And as I say that Will the thrill ends up Will the spill.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Well that was the best contest by far since VC put on a one man clinic. Good lord that dunk with the mascot spinning by Gordon......


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The Toront Screwjob.

Gordon's dunks were once in a lifetime, never will happen again spectacular dunks. Lavine's didnt compare.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

*We just witnessed the greatest dunk contest of all time* :sasha3 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698712505724596224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698711868177850368


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Props to Lavine winning back to back but Gordon :tucky that seated air dunk was nasty.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

GORDON WAS SCREWED, FULL-STOP.

DAMN WHAT A DUNK CONTEST... :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Can we talk about how Draymond almost lost to Kevin Hart though?* :mj4


Let's not. :argh:

Also, apologies for the double post. :curry2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

*The 3 point contest in a nutshell:





Pretty much what we all expected. Excellent display by the Splash Brothers :klay :curry*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Once again the white man is given preferential treatment over a black man


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

just saw the highlights, damn were there ever some nice dunks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

GOoD GOD HE TOOK A SEAT IN MID AIR. :done


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

That was the best dunk contest in forever! Gordon was unbelievable but so was LaVine. I think Gordon should've won though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

It is so long before we get real games again. It wasn't a good idea by Silver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I think Gordon should have won too, but there's some serious disrespect going on towards Lavine right now:











When you got the best players in the world marvelling at your dunks then I think you can get them 50's.


shoutout to @Headliner thinking these were run of the mill dunks because "he was one step in from the free throw line". :mj


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

And here I was, complaining about the fact that :klay and :chefcurry weren't main eventing. Lord was I wrong :banderas.

Here is a brief summary of my emotions during the dunk contest :

:drake1 (yeah, Drummond's dunk was laughable).

:berried (I thought Lavine had it in the pocket after his first dunk and would only compete with himself. How wrong was I).

:ugh2 (my reaction at Will "the thrill" second dunk)

bama4 (after Gordon's second dunk. Lavine isn't alone anymore).

:whoo :wade ut (that's for Shaq) :jbutler :duncan :wall :done (at this point, I fainted after witnessing a too large quantity of greatness).

:tucky well deserved for both men.

The only bad thing was that they both should have won. Thank God for Lavine being a class act and his willingness to share the trophy with Gordon.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legit BOSS said:


> *We just witnessed the greatest dunk contest of all time* :sasha3
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698712505724596224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698711868177850368


Let me tell u what i told my lil bro.

That Gordon dunk under him while floating was one of the sickest dunks of all time and the best dunk of the night.

However, two points why Lavine correctly was the winner.

#1 Lavine made all his dunks minus one or two I believe all on the first try. Gordon did not comapre in accuracy.

#2 . Gordons dunks where he takes his ball of a standing prop is much easier to do than either throwing the ball to yourself or getting it lobbed to you.

Thus if you look at a combination of those two points, even though Gordon had the best dunk of the night, Lavine is the correct winner.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

You guys need to get out for hating on Shaq's voting ut

If anything, the judges give out 10's too freely and Shaq was the realest guy in the room :sawft


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@DesolationRow

*I was watching the All-Star practice session on NBA TV, and during the half court shooting session(where Curry made two), Chris Webber was talking about a young Steph Curry wearing oversized clothes and knocking down threes during his dad's final year in Toronto. I then typed "Young Steph Curry" into Youtube and found this:





Not sure if you've seen it, but I thought you'd like it :curry.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Seabs said:


> *Westbrook and Durant scoring 30-35 each isn't going to be enough to beat them. Now if Kanter and Adams can dominate inside on offence then yeah I think they have a good chance. I think the best possible chance vs Golden State outside of them having a very bad day is your bigs attacking them hard inside with some serious outside shooting from your stars. OKC could do that. *


If OKC is going to rely on that to beat them, then they would have to slow down the pace of the game similar to what Cleveland tried doing to them in the finals and on Christmas day. And you need to find a way to make Curry play defense. Curry relies a lot on hustle and off ball movement on offense to give himself open opportunities, but part of this is due to him not needing to play as much at the other end. If there's an elite scoring PG on the opposing team, Kerr just sticks Thompson onto that player and lets Curry guard the less effective guard, not due to lack of ability (Curry's a very good defender) but so Curry can retain his stamina. 

Now that I think about it, that might be why Cleveland is having JR Smith start at SG. Because of this, Kerr would have to make Thompson stay on Smith, and Curry would have to guard Irving, who's a nightmare to defend. The playoffs will definitely be interesting.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Gordon's dunk where the mascot was spinning is much harder than lobbing it to yourself.


I also only recall gordon fucking up one attempt.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Gordon's dunk where the mascot was spinning is much harder than lobbing it to yourself.
> 
> 
> I also only recall gordon fucking up one attempt.


You might be right, which is pretty crazy considering the attempts he had. I'm actually struggling to remember any fuck ups on Gordon's part.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> You might be right, which is pretty crazy considering the attempts he had. I'm actually struggling to remember any fuck ups on Gordon's part.


I don't recall Gordon missing a dunk, but he originally tried throwing it off the freaking shotclock a couple times and couldn't get the timing right if that counts, though it doesn't really since he never physically tried dunking it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

https://vimeo.com/155317787

Shabbat Shalom.

EDIT — Aw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Gordon was obviously amazing but his final dunk lacked that extra oomph, resulting in a less than perfect score. This is where Lavine took advantage and ended the match.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I thought his last dunk was pretty impressive considering the hang time and the amount of power he put on the finish. I mean I can understand why people think it's a simple dunk, but it's really not.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> I thought his last dunk was pretty impressive considering the hang time and the amount of power he put on the finish. I mean I can understand why people think it's a simple dunk, but it's really not.


True, but was it a 50?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

based on the standards of 50's these days, i'd give it to him. he came up with it on the spot+completed it in his first try.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

This could possibly be the most enjoyable All-Star Weekend I've ever seen

Hopefully they put on a show tonight to cap it off


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Kobe for MVP


pls. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> *I was watching the All-Star practice session on NBA TV, and during the half court shooting session(where Curry made two), Chris Webber was talking about a young Steph Curry wearing oversized clothes and knocking down threes during his dad's final year in Toronto. I then typed "Young Steph Curry" into Youtube and found this:
> 
> ...


:banderas :banderas :banderas

:curry :curry2 :curry3 : chefcurry

:sodone

My goodness... :bow :bow :bow

Footage of STEPH CURRY DA YOUNG GAWD! :woo :woo :woo

His babyface is a little bit freaky. :lol It's like his face has barely changed since that age. :lol

LUV U STEPH!!!! :woo :woo :woo

Was great seeing his better half with him watching the Slam Dunk Contest last night! :mark: 

Go Western Conference! :dance :dance :dance :curry


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*










:mj2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Shit Neyo straight sang that without hodogging it. Dont remember the last time Ive seen it. Not quite doing it like the poem it was intended as obviously but hey Ill take that.
Props


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

just one ounce of defense in an all-star game, just one.

That's all I ask.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RKing85 said:


> just one ounce of defense in an all-star game, just one.
> 
> That's all I ask.


they play defense every year for the last 6 or so minutes.


the only difference is that this year it wasn't even remotely close so no one even started trying. I mean there was that one year that the East locked down and did a 19 point so comeback or so, but I guess they didn't have it in them this year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The All-Star game is a joke. Silver needs to make some changes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> The All-Star game is a joke. Silver needs to make some changes.


Why would he make changes. :drake1


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> The All-Star game is a joke. Silver needs to make some changes.


Im hoping the LA clippers pull off the big trade sending Blake Griffin to ATL for Al Hordford and Kyle Korver. BG makes more than these two combined but the salaries would be within the 15% rule.

It gives ATL the big market star theyve been coveting and gives Clippers two starters who can space the floor.

I hope this happens!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> The All-Star game is a joke. Silver needs to make some changes.


Still better than the Pro Bowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



y2prsn said:


> Im hoping the LA clippers pull off the big trade sending Blake Griffin to ATL for Al Hordford and Kyle Korver. BG makes more than these two combined but the salaries would be within the 15% rule.
> 
> It gives ATL the big market star theyve been coveting and gives Clippers two starters who can space the floor.
> 
> I hope this happens!


Blake can't play center and it would leave their interior defense in shambles.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Been watching Sportscenter all morning and they're talking about the RUMORED deadline trades. Rockets are probably looking to trade Dwight, but who the hell would want him? Guy's image is destroyed. Cavs could try and land a shooter to combat Golden State in the finals. Kyle Korver would be a nice pickup, but I think they need another big instead of shooters.

I'm not convinced any major deal is gonna go down unless Boston is involved in it. That team is on the brink & those first round picks!

The dream scenario would be for Washington to trade Gortat, Beal, & a draft pick to Sacramento for Boogie Cousins. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I think they need to make the All Star game have more meaning to it. In MLB for a while (I don't know if this is still the case), the winning team gave which ever team went to the world series in their conference home field advantage. The All Star game does nothing for the East or West since the team with the better team has home court advantage regardless. There's no reason for the players to play defense, even though I wish they would. The games would be a lot more entertaining if the players were giving effort. Maybe Silver should make it so which ever team wins gives their representing team in the Finals home court advantage.



Corey said:


> Been watching Sportscenter all morning and they're talking about the RUMORED deadline trades. Rockets are probably looking to trade Dwight, but who the hell would want him? Guy's image is destroyed. Cavs could try and land a shooter to combat Golden State in the finals. Kyle Korver would be a nice pickup, but I think they need another big instead of shooters.
> 
> I'm not convinced any major deal is gonna go down unless Boston is involved in it. That team is on the brink & those first round picks!
> 
> The dream scenario would be for Washington to trade Gortat, Beal, & a draft pick to Sacramento for Boogie Cousins. :lol


I continue to wonder what Cousins and Howards futures are on their respective teams. They're both likely gone when their contracts are up, but how much they're worth according to other teams will be interesting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

No ASG should determine home court. The team with the best record has earned the right to have home court. Imagine if Warriors broke the wins record this year, but didn't get the home court because of the all star game? That's fucking whack.


The ASG is fine, if you don't like it's setup then don't watch. We know what to expect and it's not defense. These guys play 82 games of regular+whatever amount of playoff games they play. There's no reason for them to go all out in what is supposed to be a fun exhibition game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

The all-star game is geared towards kids and casuals.

If you want to see games where defense is played, there's ball movement on offense, etc. then there's 1,230 games that take place between October and April for you to get your fix.

I really don't get why people watch every year just to complain about the same thing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

*Billy Donovan - "I thought we had a real chance this year until KD got injured on a rejected dunk by some asshole playing hard defence in an exhibition match with absolutely nothing on the line"

:mj4

They could at least make it better by ditching the East vs West shit and drafting teams from open rosters rather than conferences but aside from that who really cares. Just hope that an interesting DUEL develops or something. Competitive Basketball is back in less than a week anyway. Actually fuck it they should make the ASG as wacky as possible. Have Steph play with one hand tied behind his back, Westbrook with concrete shoes and Lebron blindfolded. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> No ASG should determine home court. The team with the best record has earned the right to have home court. Imagine if Warriors broke the wins record this year, but didn't get the home court because of the all star game? That's fucking whack.
> 
> 
> The ASG is fine, if you don't like it's setup then don't watch. We know what to expect and it's not defense. These guys play 82 games of regular+whatever amount of playoff games they play. There's no reason for them to go all out in what is supposed to be a fun exhibition game.





Notorious said:


> The all-star game is geared towards kids and casuals.
> 
> If you want to see games where defense is played, there's ball movement on offense, etc. then there's 1,230 games that take place between October and April for you to get your fix.
> 
> I really don't get why people watch every year just to complain about the same thing.


Thanks for missing my point. 

I'm not saying I want to badly see defense played and what not, I'm just saying I feel like there needs to be a little more meaning added to the All Star game, some kind of added benefits of winning it. And there isn't anything wrong with wanting that. I enjoy watching it, I just think there should be added meaning to it like MLB did at one point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



AlternateDemise said:


> Thanks for missing my point.
> 
> I'm not saying I want to badly see defense played and what not, I'm just saying I feel like there needs to be a little more meaning added to the All Star game, some kind of added benefits of winning it. And there isn't anything wrong with wanting that. I enjoy watching it, I just think there should be added meaning to it like MLB did at one point.


My post wasn't specifically aimed at you btw.

Depends on what you mean by incentive. ASG MVP already gets a car and there is prize money for the winning team, but I'm not sure what the price is.

Homecourt in the Finals is far too important for it to be decided by an exhibition game like in baseball.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> My post wasn't specifically aimed at you btw.
> 
> Depends on what you mean by incentive. ASG MVP already gets a car and there is prize money for the winning team, but I'm not sure what the price is.
> 
> Homecourt in the Finals is far too important for it to be decided by an exhibition game like in baseball.


Oh, my mistake.

Yeah, homecourt maybe is a little extreme. But I just feel like there needs to be something more for this. A new a car? I mean, if you're an all star in the NBA, then odds are you're playing on a salary that can easily afford you that car you win. 

But hey, free is always great right? :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Magic said:


> Why would he make changes. :drake1


Make the guys play defense before the fourth quarter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Make the guys play defense before the fourth quarter.



why tho? again it isn't necessary in a game that is meant to simply be an exhibition. there's nothing on the line nor should there be.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

he wants a Spurs Pistons final every ASG :ti


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I prefer the current version of Don Nelson's wet dream ASG thank you very much.

Run-and-gun on roids involving the best players in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

If the NBA really wants to make the all-star game more competitive they could make it a like a 16 team, 3 on 3 tournament with a substantial prize for the members of the winning team('s charity). Should satisfy both of making it a showcase as well as maintaining competitive play. Have a representative from each team play to give each fan base a reason to watch and fill the remaining spots by fan vote or the team reps by fan vote and the rest by league vote, whatever. This should bring new life to the Hoop It Up tournament which I've heard nothing about in years. Same with Gus Macker for that matter. Going to the 3 on 3 tournament made the NHL AllStar game more competitive and better than it's been in years and I'm sure it would work for the NBA too. 

Fist 3 rounds could be half court and then go full court for the final or something. Idk.

I really have no problem with the All-star game as is but I can see why people wouldn't like it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Yeah, really the only thing that could make players care is making them risk public ridicule for doing something boneheaded by playing for charity


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> If the NBA really wants to make the all-star game more competitive they could make it a like a 16 team, 3 on 3 tournament with a substantial prize for the members of the winning team('s charity). Should satisfy both of making it a showcase as well as maintaining competitive play. Have a representative from each team play to give each fan base a reason to watch and fill the remaining spots by fan vote or the team reps by fan vote and the rest by league vote, whatever. This should bring new life to the Hoop It Up tournament which I've heard nothing about in years. Same with Gus Macker for that matter. Going to the 3 on 3 tournament made the NHL AllStar game more competitive and better than it's been in years and I'm sure it would work for the NBA too.
> 
> Fist 3 rounds could be half court and then go full court for the final or something. Idk.
> 
> I really have no problem with the All-star game as is but I can see why people wouldn't like it.


The charity thing is a bad idea. They did that for the skills challenge a few years back(where the winner's kid would get a free scholarship) and it was pretty damn disheartening to see the kids after their player half assed it through the challenge. :deandre


I mean from October to April they play 82 games, then the playoffs, and then this year the top players will also be in the Olympics. People need to stop bitching about one game lacking defense(not saying you did JIM).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

first fairly big trade to report:

BYRON jennings and ilyasova to orlando for tobias


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> The charity thing is a bad idea. They did that for the skills challenge a few years back(where the winner's kid would get a free scholarship) and it was pretty damn disheartening to see the kids after their player half assed it through the challenge. :deandre
> 
> 
> I mean from October to April they play 82 games, then the playoffs, and then this year the top players will also be in the Olympics. People need to stop bitching about one game lacking defense(not saying you did JIM).


I don't think playing 82 games and playoffs is an excuse to not try to make the game more exciting though. Even the commentators bury the game half the time saying Saturday is 100X better. They know it's a joke. Again, I don't really care personally, I'm fine with watching some highlight reel dunks for a bit and when I get bored of it I change the channel and check out the highlights later. 

Having one kid there with his future life in the balance I agree is silly. They don't need to announce which charity each person is playing for as far as a charity. It is just understood that a charity is getting the donation on the players behalf.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

*Pistons get:* Tobias Harris
*Magic get:* Brandon Jennings and Ersan Ilyasova

Like that trade a lot for Detroit. No idea what Orlando is thinking.

*Hornets get:* Courtney Lee
*Grizzlies get:* P.J. Hairston, Chris Anderson, two second round picks from Charlotte and two second round picks from Miami
*Heat get:* Brian Roberts

Love this deal for Charlotte. Rich Cho is a silent assassin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

@DesolationRow 





*I agree with Skip and Stephen A. Steph Curry is the most relatable guy in sports, not only because of his size, but because of his vibrant personality :curry.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Orlando probably want a point guard that can shoot above 30%. Oh and more shooting so their non-shooting backcourt have more spacing. Harris is a good player but they have a log jam at that position.

Grizzlies needed picks for a rebuild. And they have very few assets to trade. Not sure if 4 second round picks is better than getting a first though. Then again those are at a premium with the rising salary cap. Not sure what the hell Heat is doing throwing more picks away for win-now move with a younger rotation player.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> *Pistons get:* Tobias Harris
> *Magic get:* Brandon Jennings and Ersan Ilyasova
> 
> Like that trade a lot for Detroit. No idea what Orlando is thinking.
> ...


Not sure how I like it for Detroit. In the few games I've seen with Detroit Ilyasova has shot well for them and was a good spacing big to fit beside Drummond. I don't mind dealing Jennings since he was probably gonna leave in the summer anyways so you might as well get something for him.

Harris is what he is. A solid 3 or stretch 4. But the thing is they already have something like that with Morris. I don't know, I don't love this for Detroit like you.

As for the Hornets, they get another solid player, which they're team is full of with guys like Batum, Lin, Lamb, etc. Not sure he'll make that big of an impact.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

If they wanted to make the All-Star game mean something, they could just do what the MLB does and award home-court advantage in the Finals to the winning conference. Someone like Lebron would've played his ASS OFF for something like that. Most people shit on that but I've always liked it.









But I'd be fine keeping it the way it is too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really get this narrative. Curry was a rich boy that was raised under a NBA player that helped groom him. 

People say they can relate to the size when Curry is strong as fuck. He apparently can outlift everyone on the Warriors in deadlifts. He's 190 lbs of lean muscle, no regular person is like that.

He's the most liked player in sports because he's currently one of the best in sports, it has nothing to do with anything else. Being amazing is what makes people fans. And they want to relate to him because they want to make him regular and think because he's amazing they can be too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> I don't really get this narrative. Curry was a rich boy that was raised under a NBA player that helped groom him.
> 
> People say they can relate to the size when Curry is strong as fuck. He apparently can outlift everyone on the Warriors in deadlifts. He's 190 lbs of lean muscle, no regular person is like that.
> 
> He's the most liked player in sports because he's currently one of the best in sports, it has nothing to do with anything else. Being amazing is what makes people fans. And they want to relate to him because they want to make him regular and think because he's amazing they can be too.


He is pretty too and has a milf of a mom!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Legit BOSS :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Magic Yes apparently :curry can deadlift somewhere around 450 pounds or better. :sodone

His effervescent, bubbly, bewitching, smooth, funny, self-deprecating, charming, cool, competitive, princely, puissant, phenomenal, fierce, gracious, bright, sunny, gentle and compassionate personality is a definitive plus, however! :drose

Wardell Stephen "Steph" Curry II is the kindest, bravest, warmest, most wonderful human being I've ever known in my life... :drose


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> I don't really get this narrative. Curry was a rich boy that was raised under a NBA player that helped groom him.
> 
> People say they can relate to the size when Curry is strong as fuck. He apparently can outlift everyone on the Warriors in deadlifts. He's 190 lbs of lean muscle, no regular person is like that.
> 
> He's the most liked player in sports because he's currently one of the best in sports, it has nothing to do with anything else. Being amazing is what makes people fans. And they want to relate to him because they want to make him regular and think because he's amazing they can be too.


Him having not as many haters has to do with something else though.

Quit hating on a rich boy making it in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> Him having not as many haters has to do with something else though.
> 
> Quit hating on a rich boy making it in the NBA.



Oh the haters will come, they always do. We're only really 17 months of him being a superstar. :toomanykobes


And I didn't hate on him being rich, I was just making a point that his upbringing is not at all relatable.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

This relatable garbage is a load of crap. In what universe is Steph Curry relatable to fans? Athlete's are only relatable to other athletes. Do people even know what the word means?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Oh the haters will come, they always do. We're only really 17 months of him being a superstar. :toomanykobes
> 
> 
> And I didn't hate on him being rich, I was just making a point that his upbringing is not at all relatable.


Pretty sure Kobe and Lebron hate their share of haters within the first year.

His upbringing might not be relatable, but no one is saying they relate to his upbringing now is it? 'Shorter' NBA stars are always more relatable to the average fan. Especially kids who play with taller older players in pick up games. Some relate to him having a great family and is religious without flaunting it. 

In a weird way, the average fan can relate to how Curry plays the game and aspires to have his off the court life. Pretty opposite of how most relate to the off the court desires of the average NBA superstars but aspires to be able to play like the high flying dunkers.



JM said:


> This relatable garbage is a load of crap. In what universe is Steph Curry relatable to fans? Athlete's are only relatable to other athletes. Do people even know what the word means?


But Daniel Bryan fans keep telling me his popularity is because he is relatable. :shrug


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> But Daniel Bryan fans keep telling me his popularity is because he is relatable. :shrug


Daniel Bryan has a relatable _gimmick_ and is an indy darling. Steph Curry is no gimmick and basketball is not pro-wrestling.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> Pretty sure Kobe and Lebron hate their share of haters within the first year.
> 
> His upbringing might not be relatable, but no one is saying they relate to his upbringing now is it? 'Shorter' NBA stars are always more relatable to the average fan. Especially kids who play with taller older players in pick up games. Some relate to him having a great family and is religious without flaunting it.
> 
> In a weird way, the average fan can relate to how Curry plays the game and aspires to have his off the court life. Pretty opposite of how most relate to the off the court desires of the average NBA superstars but aspires to be able to play like the high flying dunkers.


He's not short, he's 6'3". That is not short by any definition, it's delusional to say otherwise. He's the right size for his position.

No one can relate to how Curry plays the game because he's the best three point shooter of all time. Again, people are attempting to make him "normal" to fit this "he's relatable" narrative. There's nothing normal about his game nor can you relate to it as I can guarantee if you tried doing the same he does with his handles/flashly passes/threes in a pickup game you'd be kicked off the court. There are a lot more people out there that can dunk and be athletic than there are players that can play the way Curry does and shoot the way he does. 

And he's hardly the only one with a family and off court lifestyle like that. Westbrook is 6'3", married his high school girlfriend, has never gotten into trouble of any sort off the court, listens to taylor swiftlmao), and works hard to get better at his profession. Is he somehow less relatable because his skills aren't as easy to attempt(and fail) to replicate as Curry's? There's an endless list of players like that. Curry got popular because he became one of the best in the league, that's just how it goes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Chrome said:


> If they wanted to make the All-Star game mean something, they could just do what the MLB does and award home-court advantage in the Finals to the winning conference. Someone like Lebron would've played his ASS OFF for something like that. Most people shit on that but I've always liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, then Pop just leaves Durant, Westbrook, and the Dubs out there and sends the rest of the bench to the showers

Kills 3 birds with one stone


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> Daniel Bryan has a relatable _gimmick_ and is an indy darling. Steph Curry is no gimmick and basketball is not pro-wrestling.


The underdog gimmick. Same as Curry's basketball life of constantly being overlooked due to his lack of size.



Magic said:


> He's not short, he's 6'3". That is not short by any definition, it's delusional to say otherwise. He's the right size for his position.
> 
> No one can relate to how Curry plays the game because he's the best three point shooter of all time. Again, people are attempting to make him "normal" to fit this "he's relatable" narrative. There's nothing normal about his game nor can you relate to it as I can guarantee if you tried doing the same he does with his handles/flashly passes/threes in a pickup game you'd be kicked off the court. There are a lot more people out there that can dunk and be athletic than there are players that can play the way Curry does and shoot the way he does.
> 
> And he's hardly the only one with a family and off court lifestyle like that. Westbrook is 6'3", married his high school girlfriend, has never gotten into trouble of any sort off the court, listens to taylor swiftlmao), and works hard to get better at his profession. Is he somehow less relatable because his skills aren't as easy to attempt(and fail) to replicate as Curry's? There's an endless list of players like that. Curry got popular because he became one of the best in the league, that's just how it goes.


Hence the inverted commas. He is short compared to the average star players we associate with basketball over the years.

No one can relate to his consistency of shooting the 3 ball, but most can relate to shooting than dunking a ball. You seem to think relating to his style of play = mirroring it. That isn't what they are saying.

Westbrook is all that but he has a weird fashion sense too though.  He is less relatable because he is a physical freak of nature. 

Nobody is disputing Curry got popular because he is one of the best, people are just trying to fit why he is that much more popular. There is no denying his popularity is soaring to the levels not seen since MJ right now. Maybe it is just due to Golden State's attempt at chasing history but I like to think the guy not being out of place in a social gathering helps too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> The underdog gimmick. Same as Curry's basketball life of constantly being overlooked due to his lack of size.


He's the average size for a point guard and possibly even above average size. Again, that's a load of dung.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> He's the average size for a point guard and possibly even above average size. Again, that's a load of dung.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/how-st...ge-recruit-to-possible-nba-mvp-011555328.html


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/how-st...ge-recruit-to-possible-nba-mvp-011555328.html


Ok? What's your point? That doesn't change the fact that his popularity didn't sky rocket till he became an MVP level talent.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



JM said:


> Ok? What's your point? That doesn't change the fact that his popularity didn't sky rocket till he became an MVP level talent.


The point is his popularity has a higher ceiling due to factors other than MVP level talent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Curry is not more popular than Lebron or Kobe were at their peak. Hell he's not even more popular than Kobe right now as Lakers have the highest priced road games in the league with the 2nd worst road record and Kobe got by far the most all star votes. :drake1


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> Curry is not more popular than Lebron or Kobe were at their peak. Hell he's not even more popular than Kobe right now as Lakers have the highest priced road games in the league with the 2nd worst road record and Kobe got by far the most all star votes. :drake1


Comparing regular season Curry with gimmick retirement tour Kobe :drake1

Though it is true Curry isn't as popular as peak Kobe or Lebron yet, but peak Kobe or Lebron also didn't have the rabid following of MJ that Curry is seeing glimpses of.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Remember when we were all laughing about glass ankle Curry like 2 years ago :ti


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I think the better joke is how some of the fanbase booed the team for trading away Ellis instead of Curry.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I wish they'd dump Barnes overrated piece if trash already

My only real GTFO player since they finally got rid of Lee, though Bogut and Iggy will be there in about 14 months


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



FriedTofu said:


> Orlando probably want a point guard that can shoot above 30%. Oh and more shooting so their non-shooting backcourt have more spacing. Harris is a good player but they have a log jam at that position.
> 
> Grizzlies needed picks for a rebuild. And they have very few assets to trade. Not sure if 4 second round picks is better than getting a first though. Then again those are at a premium with the rising salary cap. *Not sure what the hell Heat is doing throwing more picks away for win-now move with a younger rotation player.*


I mean, they're second round picks and highly protected second round picks, at that.

You can _buy_ second round picks.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

People relate more to Steph Curry than to LeBron James because Curry's freakish talent manifests itself in a different way than LeBron's.

Not sure why that's a difficult concept to follow.

No one's actually saying that Steph Curry is some average schmo. But when you look at him on the court, you see a guy who looks smaller than a lot of players out there and whose game is predicated on being otherworldly good at something that most basketball players can actually do while they're on the court. We all might suck at shooting 3s, but that doesn't stop us from jacking them up during pick-up games. We can delude ourselves enough to put ourselves in Steph Curry's shoes. Our mirror neurons fire. Then you look at a guy like LeBron James, who's built like a brick shithouse and is an insane athletes. I'm willing to bet that most of us here can't dunk and probably don't look like a man amongst boys when playing other adult athletes in basketball. His style of play is less relatable because he does things that most of us are physically unable to do. Whereas Steph does things that most of us _can_ do, only he does them at a higher level than anyone in the course of human history.

Try emulating Steph next time you're on the court. It probably won't go too well, but at least you can do it. Now, try emulating LeBron.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Or if you truly want to emulate someone that's relate-able, go with Roy Hibbert. All you need to do is miss shots down low and don't secure any rebounds. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Corey said:


> Or if you truly want to emulate someone that's relate-able, go with Roy Hibbert. All you need to do is miss shots down low and don't secure any rebounds. :lol


I can relate to Roy Hibbert.

Particularly in terms of scoring prowess.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Champ said:


> first fairly big trade to report:
> 
> BYRON jennings and ilyasova to orlando for tobias


Sounds pretty even...Detroit adds money in this deal as Jennings is an expiring contract, so it adds about 7-8 mill to next years cap while Orlando just cleared 17 million in future cap. Magic fans knew Gordon not Harris was Orlando's SF of future. Orlando moved a bad contract for themselves and get a do over this summer with cap to attract a true PF. While Detroit now has a better offensive player to help them make their run to the playoffs in Harris as he's a better combo forward than Ersan. Great deal for both teams.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> *Pistons get:* Tobias Harris
> *Magic get:* Brandon Jennings and Ersan Ilyasova
> 
> Like that trade a lot for Detroit. No idea what Orlando is thinking.
> ...


Does Rich Cho read this thread?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

If you want to act like Lebron on court, that's a foul every time


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

People like Curry because he seems like he's having fun on the court and he's just spectacular to watch. Most superstars are conceived as boring (Duncan, Durant, Leonard), maniacs (Kobe, Jordan, Bird, CP3), dumbasses (Howard, DeAndre), egotistical (Lebron, Westbrook, Melo) or just pricks (Garnett, Griffin) so that's why people like Steph.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

People like Curry because he's a great player. That's it. All the other shit is just extra.

If being "relatable" and being the ultimate underdog mattered so much Isaiah Thomas would have one of the biggest fanbases in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Notorious said:


> People like Curry because he's a great player. That's it. All the other shit is just extra.
> 
> If being "relatable" and being the ultimate underdog mattered so much Isaiah Thomas would have one of the biggest fanbases in the league.


Agreed.

And Steph Curry would have had a cult following since he joined the league. 

And his fanbase wouldn't of preffered he be traded over Monta back in the day.

It goes on and on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Fighter Daron said:


> People like Curry because he seems like he's having fun on the court and he's just spectacular to watch. Most superstars are conceived as boring (Duncan, Durant, Leonard), maniacs (Kobe, Jordan, Bird, CP3), dumbasses (Howard, DeAndre), egotistical (Lebron, Westbrook, Melo) or just pricks (Garnett, Griffin) so that's why people like Steph.


lol @ curry not being egotistical :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> I wish they'd dump Barnes overrated piece if trash already
> 
> My only real GTFO player since they finally got rid of Lee, though Bogut and Iggy will be there in about 14 months


Not sure why you would want Iggy gone. You could argue that if it wasn't for him, we would be talking about how the Warriors were the victims of the biggest upset in NBA finals history last season :mj


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

I expect him to fall of the cliff soon is all, he's old, once he loses that step, his defense will go to shit


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, they're second round picks and highly protected second round picks, at that.
> 
> You can _buy_ second round picks.


Well I just read that it was more of a salary dump move by the Heat. They managed to shave a few millions off their payroll which is even more due to the luxuray tax savings and moved closer towards not paying the luxury tax at all if they shave 3+ millions before the deadline.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Oh, I wasn't saying that people like Curry more because they feel they can relate to him. I mean, that may well be true. I was just asserting that people feel like they can relate to Curry more than LeBron.

Curry's popular because he's a ton of fun to watch and he feels like a grassroots success story. Everyone likes a grassroots success story. Sure, he's Dell Curry's son, but none of this was preordained. It's amazing that he's as good as he is.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



Magic said:


> lol @ curry not being egotistical :lmao


I'm not saying he's not, I just said he doesn't come acroos as egotistical.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*

Just stopping by to say that I'll be furious as hell if the Cavs trade ANYBODY away before the off-season. We've already fired a head coach; we don't need to be making anymore more changes right now (ESPECIALLY with the playoffs being a few months away).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*

*Pistons get:* Donatas Motieunas and Marcus Thornton
*Rockets get:* Joel Anthony and a top-8 protected first round pick

Stan Van Gundy is a goddamn wizard. :sodone

Also,

*Pelicans get:* Jarnell Stokes
*Heat get:* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Straight salary dump for Miami. They save $2.1 million in luxury tax.

EDIT — I'll just keep updating this post.

*Cavaliers get:* Channing Frye
*Trail Blazers get:* Anderson Varejao (who will reportedly be waived) and a conditional 2018 first round pick (CLE)
*Magic get:* Jared Cunningham (who will reportedly be waived) and a second round pick (POR)

Portland will reportedly waive Tim Frazier to make room for Varejao, who they will then also waive. :lol

*Jazz get:* Shelvin Mack
*Hawks get:* A 2018 second round pick

*Thunder get:* Randy Foye
*Nuggets get:* D.J. Augustin, Steve Novak and two second round picks

*Trail Blazers get:* Brian Roberts and a 2021 second round pick
*Heat get:* Cash considerations


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*

*The fuck are Houston thinking :drake1*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*



RetepAdam. said:


> *Jazz get:* Shelvin Mack


High fives for the reunion!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*

The Magic in full tank mode again.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

Magic basically handing over Frye to the Cavs ut (is picking Varejao back up even a possibility for the Cavs at this point? They've still got some of the money from when they got rid of Haywood, I'm not sure how that works though).

And hot damn, those Pistons...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*

*Wizards get:* Markieff Morris
*Suns get:* Kris Humphries, DeJuan Blair and a protected first round pick

EDIT — Other small stuff trickling in...

*Hawks get:* Kirk Hinrich
*Bulls get:* Justin Holiday and a second round pick (UTA)

*Clippers get:* Jeff Green
*Grizzlies get:* Lance Stephenson and a lottery-protected 2019 first round pick

:lmao

*Sixers get:* Joel Anthony and a 2017 second round pick (DEN)
*Rockets get:* The rights to Chukwudiebere Maduabum


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: TRADES??*



AlternateDemise said:


> Magic basically handing over Frye to the Cavs ut (is picking Varejao back up even a possibility for the Cavs at this point? They've still got some of the money from when they got rid of Haywood, I'm not sure how that works though).
> 
> And hot damn, those Pistons...


They aren't allowed to sign him again this year. The Magic got about as good as they were going to get for Frye btw.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*



RetepAdam. said:


> *Wizards get:* Markieff Morris
> *Suns get:* Kris Humphries, DeJuan Blair and a protected first round pick


I've heard good things about Morris but have never really watched him play. The only stuff I really know about him is all the childish shit he was doing to try and get out of Phoenix. I'm incredibly happy that Washington got a young big and got rid of some of the dead weight, but can someone tell me how Morris is? Can he play defense? Because we really need that.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Corey said:


> I've heard good things about Morris but have never really watched him play. The only stuff I really know about him is all the childish shit he was doing to try and get out of Phoenix. I'm incredibly happy that Washington got a young big and got rid of some of the dead weight, but can someone tell me how Morris is? Can he play defense? Because we really need that.


If you're looking for defense out of Morris, you're pretty much screwed from here on out.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: All-Star BUZZZZZZ*



RetepAdam. said:


> Oh, I wasn't saying that people like Curry more because they feel they can relate to him. I mean, that may well be true. I was just asserting that people feel like they can relate to Curry more than LeBron.
> 
> Curry's popular because he's a ton of fun to watch and he feels like a grassroots success story. Everyone likes a grassroots success story. Sure, he's Dell Curry's son, but none of this was preordained. It's amazing that he's as good as he is.


Yeah Steph came out of nowhere. People knew he was going to be good but not this good. And yeah he handles himself in a classier way then LBJ has and other superstar players have too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TRADES??*

Hawks for the title plz


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*



Corey said:


> I've heard good things about Morris but have never really watched him play. The only stuff I really know about him is all the childish shit he was doing to try and get out of Phoenix. I'm incredibly happy that Washington got a young big and got rid of some of the dead weight, but can someone tell me how Morris is? Can he play defense? Because we really need that.


He has a three point shot, he can score from the block, back to the basket, he knows how to get to the lane. If engaged, he's getting them buckets easily. 

I'd say he's not awful in defense, but surely he's not a difference maker.

I like the fit in the Wizards, hope they can make the playoffs.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Future Trunks said:


> Hawks for the title plz


I want to see Boston go after the title more so than any east team at the moment. I like the squad they build up, and can be a force in the east for years to come with a few more additions.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TRADES??*

Wow, all the Bulls did is trade Hinrich for a 2nd. So they didn't really go "all in" nor did they really "build for the future" either. Yeah, GarPax need to go already, this FO is garbage. ut


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*

The crazy part is how much better Boston could actually be next year. They've got THREE first rounders and one of them could end up being a top 3 pick. Idk how much cap space they'll have, but that seems like a very enticing team to join for someone like Drummond, Horford, or Whiteside.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Corey said:


> The crazy part is how much better Boston could actually be next year. They've got THREE first rounders and one of them could end up being a top 3 pick. Idk how much cap space they'll have, but that seems like a very enticing team to join for someone like Drummond, Horford, or Whiteside.


Or Kevin Durant too. If they get #1 pick dude and pick up Ben Simmons, oh lord.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*

Yeah, I left out Durant because I didn't want someone to respond with LOL and one of those smileys where T.I. is laughing uncontrollably at me. Those posts annoy me. :lol

But for real, KD is gonna have several viable options this summer... Washington being the best of course. :grin2:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

KD is resigning on a one year deal with the Thunder so he can get a better max contract the following year once he becomes a 10 year vet.



Corey said:


> The crazy part is how much better Boston could actually be next year. They've got THREE first rounders and one of them could end up being a top 3 pick. Idk how much cap space they'll have, but that seems like a very enticing team to join for someone like Drummond, Horford, or Whiteside.


lol, no one joins the Celtics via free agency and no one ever really has.

Drummond isn't going anywhere. He's a RFA and the Pistons currently have a great coach doing great moves.

Celtics said they don't want to pay Horford the money he'll be asking for, which is a max.

Whiteside is going to go wherever the money takes him, but I still think he'd prefer the LA spotlight over the Celtics(i could be wrong, but he seems like that type of guy lel), but we'll see.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*



Magic said:


> KD is resigning on a one year deal with the Thunder so he can get a better max contract the following year once he becomes a 10 year vet.


Damn, I never even thought of that. That would ideally be the best move for him if he thinks the core in OKC can overtake Golden State (or if he just wants a fuckload of money ), but man how crushing would it be for that franchise if they lost Durant, Westbrook, and Ibaka in the same offseason?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*



Magic said:


> KD is resigning on a one year deal with the Thunder so he can get a better max contract the following year once he becomes a 10 year vet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We signed Shaq in free agency :mj
















:mj2


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Notorious said:


> We signed Shaq in free agency :mj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed a lot harder at this than I should have. Hell I'd say this is a definite nominee for post of the year.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*

Why the fuck would you trade D-Mo? :dahell

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*

Damn, Blazers just stealing money from their own players pockets waiving Varajeo now


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*

So Washington said that Markief Morris will be on the team for their game tomorrow night. Who do they play? The Pistons and the other Morris twin. That's gonna be interesting. Talk about timing.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: TRADES??*



Arcade said:


> Why the fuck would you trade D-Mo? :dahell
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


This. Just glad he's gonna get some good minutes on the floor.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

I guess Houston wanted Kemba or MKG for Dwight. I'm glad Charlotte didn't bite!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Corey said:


> Yeah, I left out Durant because I didn't want someone to respond with LOL and one of those smileys where T.I. is laughing uncontrollably at me. Those posts annoy me. :lol
> 
> *But for real, KD is gonna have several viable options this summer... Washington being the best of course. :grin2:*


*
*

Lol how? The Wizards right now struggling to make it in the playoffs, in the east no less.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

Lol at Swaggy P thinking the trade deadline was Wednesday. Lakers seriously need to release him, the man blows.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*

I heard that Houston traded Donatas Motiejūnas to Detroit. What do you guys think about him here? What is the general opinion about him among NBA fans? As a Lithuanian, I'd really like to know.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

To the Bulls fans amongst us here what do you guys think of the Kirk trade? Sure he produced amazingly for the team in past years and pnce lead the team but recently has declined a lot in 3s and defense. Plus we have douggy for that. 

I think the trade was a good move for the bench as we barely used kirk anyway unless half the team was injured and had to. He is older now. Sure its sad to see him go and he spent many years with the Bulls but we need more people out on the floor with the injuries.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*



Punkhead said:


> I heard that Houston traded Donatas Motiejūnas to Detroit. What do you guys think about him here? What is the general opinion about him among NBA fans? As a Lithuanian, I'd really like to know.


He'll be replacing Ilyasova at starting PF next to Drummond probably. Everything I've read said he's great when he's healthy.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: TRADES??*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> Lol how? The Wizards right now struggling to make it in the playoffs, in the east no less.


Best trade of the day was LA Clippers shipping out Lance and a future 1st round pick for Jeff Green.

Green is going to become the new starting small forward, already played for Doc in Boston, knows his system and I say hes going to have his best years as a Clippers. Great move! (btw I'm from LA and a Clipper fan of course).

On another note, heavy rumors of Clippers sign and trading Blake and sending him to OKC (his hometown) where OKC signs and trades Durant to the Clippers.

Look it up! I actually prefer Clippers to keep Blake and sign Durant without the trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*



Punkhead said:


> I heard that Houston traded Donatas Motiejūnas to Detroit. What do you guys think about him here? What is the general opinion about him among NBA fans? As a Lithuanian, I'd really like to know.



Talented young big that's struggled to stay healthy over the past couple of seasons.

Trade is a steal for Detroit if he can stay on the court


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> Lol how? The Wizards right now struggling to make it in the playoffs, in the east no less.


Please, don't remind me.  I'm only saying that because I'm a Wizards fan and Durant is a well documented DC boy who loves his Redskins. He'd be coming back home and Washington's been carefully preparing for this offseason for a while now. They're gonna have enough cap space to attempt to sign both Durant and Beal to max deals because Nene's contract will be up. Plus he'd have another elite point guard to dish to him.

FWIW, it's only 6.5 games that separates the 3rd (Boston) and 10th (Washington) seed in the east. As long as we make a good push we should make the playoffs. Just don't want the 8 seed. haha


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*



Stax Classic said:


> He'll be replacing Ilyasova at starting PF next to Drummond probably. Everything I've read said he's great when he's healthy.


And what about Tobias Harris?


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: TRADES??*



That Guy said:


> To the Bulls fans amongst us here what do you guys think of the Kirk trade? Sure he produced amazingly for the team in past years and pnce lead the team but recently has declined a lot in 3s and defense. Plus we have douggy for that.
> 
> I think the trade was a good move for the bench as we barely used kirk anyway unless half the team was injured and had to. He is older now. Sure its sad to see him go and he spent many years with the Bulls but we need more people out on the floor with the injuries.


I'm far from a Kirk fan, but as pretty much a lifelong Bulls player, it's a shitty way to treat him. All we got was a low second round pick and a slightly better version of Tony Snell in return. No thanks. Not to mention he was a good veteran presence on the bench and was really the only player that seemed to know how to run Hoiball somewhat effectively.

If we were going to trade anyone, I wish it would have been Gasol. He keeps claiming he's going to re-sign this summer and that's just complete bullshit. 1. Why would he come back to this shitty ass team that doesn't even fit his play style? 2. If GarPax are gone like the should be after this season, the new GM wouldn't want him either. Just go sign with Memphis or New York or something. I like Pau as a person, but I'm so sick of seeing him in a Bulls uniform. He has ruined this team's toughness. The Bulls were NEVER this soft. Fuck his "walking double-double" stats. He doesn't even try. Teams are licking their chops seeing Gasol out there since he won't come up to help or box out. At least Boozer would actually board and let Noah play his natural position. 

This sucks though. Everyone not named Rose, Butler, Noah, Gibson, Moore, Dunleavy and Portis can go run into traffic as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*



Punkhead said:


> I heard that Houston traded Donatas Motiejūnas to Detroit. What do you guys think about him here? What is the general opinion about him among NBA fans? As a Lithuanian, I'd really like to know.


Little bit of a tweener between the 4 and the 5 (which is weird to say about a 7-footer), but he can play both positions adequately thanks to his size and shooting, so that gives you a lot of flexibility. Tremendous post scorer who possesses a variety of moves and amazing footwork. Good shooter who has improved his range and consistency in recent years but still isn't quite consistent enough to make a living on the perimeter. Underrated passer. Adequate defender who can be a liability at times but is generally fine. Poor rebounder for his size.

He's only 25 years old, and he was really starting to come along last season before he got hurt. If he's fully healthy, he should be a tremendous asset in SVG's offense. They'll be able to play him alongside Drummond or have him be the backup 5, depending on what kind of lineups they're looking run.

Here's the video you'll want to watch:






That's a guy who also shot 37% from 3 last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*



y2prsn said:


> Best trade of the day was LA Clippers shipping out Lance and a future 1st round pick for Jeff Green.
> 
> Green is going to become the new starting small forward, already played for Doc in Boston, knows his system and I say hes going to have his best years as a Clippers. Great move! (btw I'm from LA and a Clipper fan of course).
> 
> ...


Jeff Green has been inconsistent his whole career. Do not expect big things breh, but he's an improvement over Lance since Doc wasn't even playing Lance.

There's no way Durant is going to the Clippers. Those rumors are false: 1) Griffin is under contract and can't do a sign trade since they're not under the salary cap 2) Clippers can't sign Durant since they don't have the cap for him and because of this the Thunder would never agree to a sign and trade 3) Clippers aren't an improvement over what OKC has.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*



Fighter Daron said:


> And what about Tobias Harris?


Thought Harris was a SF? I pay 0 attention to the LOLando Magic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

Tobias Harris can play both positions and has. He was their small ball power forward basically.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

Told ya the Warriors would be rusty tonight, @Joff. :mj

13 turnovers in 12 minutes (3rd quarter). :lmao Steve Kerr was pulling his hair out. :lmao

Eh.

Just beat the Clippers tomorrow night! :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: TRADES??*

Blazers Warriors first round match up hype. hahaha


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*

hopefully it wouldn't be a clean sweep, easier to get tickets to game six than 3 or 4 :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: TRADES??*

Lillard was mad he was snubbed from the ASG.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

So happy that the Bulls loosing streak is over! Douggy putting up 30 being monster on the floor. Keep it up. 

Anyone know when Jimmy comes back?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

The Hornets went with a big lineup to beat the Bucks. The win streak is no at four straight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*



> The most points Golden State has allowed in any game (regular season or postseason) in the past 2 seasons.
> The worst loss by a defending champion since Miami lost by 42 points to Chicago on opening night in 2006-07.



Blazers did em dirty. Lets hope for this as a first round matchup plz. :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: TRADES??*

Raps are set without any trades. How did we lose to Bulls tho? Embarrassing.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

Really hoping they meet again in the playoffs and we get a competative series


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*

Even with yesterday's blowout, I don't Portland can beat the Warriors more than once in a playoff series. Warriors were relaxed, they turned the ball over a lot and didn't defend, next time, they will be ready. Portland really has the same weapons GSW has but worse, so I don't see how anyone would see this as a competitive match-up. As a warriors fan, I don't want to meet Utah in the first round, Portland and Houston are OK to me.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

What the hell was going on in the NBA last night?

Pacers beat the Thunder at Oklahoma City. An injury plagued Bulls team beats the red hot Toronto Raptors. And the fucking Trail Blazers score 137 points against the Warriors? The fuck?

Fun fact: The Trailblazers have now blown out the Warriors AND the Cavaliers by 30+ points this season, and those were the two teams that met in the finals last season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*

http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/20/delonte-west-nba-houston-photo

:maisie3


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*



AlternateDemise said:


> What the hell was going on in the NBA last night?
> 
> Pacers beat the Thunder at Oklahoma City. An injury plagued Bulls team beats the red hot Toronto Raptors. And the fucking Trail Blazers score 137 points against the Warriors? The fuck?


Meanwhile, while those teams were slipping coming out of the break, my Wizards won two nights in a row in the middle of back-to-back-to-back, which is unheard of! 

WIZ

Gotta get back into that playoff picture. Love the way they played against Utah and Detroit. Physical & dominant. Should hopefully just get better in time with Markieff.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



AryaDark said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/20/delonte-west-nba-houston-photo
> 
> :maisie3


:mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*



TomahawkJock said:


> Lillard was mad he was snubbed from the ASG.


So mad he has to rap about it


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Stax Classic said:


> So mad he has to rap about it


He'll rap about droppin threes on the Warriors.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*

Nets waive Andrea Bargnani.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Fighter Daron said:


> Even with yesterday's blowout, I don't Portland can beat the Warriors more than once in a playoff series. Warriors were relaxed, they turned the ball over a lot and didn't defend, next time, they will be ready. Portland really has the same weapons GSW has but worse, so I don't see how anyone would see this as a competitive match-up. As a warriors fan, I don't want to meet Utah in the first round, Portland and Houston are OK to me.


I think Warriors would sweep Portland or lose only one game. Would proably be competitive for one or two games, that is it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

Hopefully tonight's Warriors vs. Clippers game is a blow out, but got a funny feeling they will wake up tonight and snap on LA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*

Hope Jeff Green brought plenty of lube, his ass is going to be raw tonight


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

Clippers making this thing interesting, love it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

:dray with another triple-double! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin 

:klay with one of his best all-around games of the season! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

The Hornets travel to Brooklyn to face the struggling Nets this evening. Hopefully Courtney Lee makes his Charlotte debut.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

Was rooting for Clipps with that huge comeback in the final few minutes
damn nearly had it too


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

Clippers a second round exit in the playoffs. Cavs vs. Thunder in a hour, expecting a hugh showdown in the Midwest. We know Cleveland cannot beat GS, lets see if they can beat OKC. Honestly I do not think they can beat any of the top 3 teams in the west.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: TRADES??*



Magic said:


> Jeff Green has been inconsistent his whole career. Do not expect big things breh, but he's an improvement over Lance since Doc wasn't even playing Lance.
> 
> There's no way Durant is going to the Clippers. Those rumors are false: 1) Griffin is under contract and can't do a sign trade since they're not under the salary cap 2) Clippers can't sign Durant since they don't have the cap for him and because of this the Thunder would never agree to a sign and trade 3) Clippers aren't an improvement over what OKC has.


Magic, clippers can do a sign and trade if Blake agrees, that is within the rules.

Also look it up the cap goes up 22 mil this offeason and another 18 next year.

Clippers can for sure sign and trade blake if he agrees for Durant.

Ultimately, its prob not happening just cause OKC will only do it if Durant says he's leaving for sure so they would be able to get something in return instead of him depleting their team by signing elsewhere.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: TRADES??*



RetepAdam. said:


> Nets waive Andrea Bargnani.


Now the question is will the Clippers pick him up for the prorated veteran minimum.

He's the stretch 4 the clippers need to play with DJ and his career 3 point% is 35%.

I'm sure that on the Clippers he can shoot over 40% if he just takes open shots because he's no longer the focus of a team and he can use the assistance of CP3's playmaking ability.

No rumors of teams' interest have hit the news yet but I honestly see the Clippers signing the former 1st pick of the 2006 draft. They still need to get a stretch 4 as their new pickup Jeff Green is not a good 3pt shooter and he will likely be the starting 3 when Blake Griffin returns at the end of March.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*



y2prsn said:


> Now the question is will the Clippers pick him up for the prorated veteran minimum.
> 
> *He's the stretch 4 the clippers need to play with DJ and his career 3 point% is 35%.*
> 
> ...


lol, no he isn't. He's fucking awful.

However, he's historically played well against the Clippers, so Doc is a lock to sign him.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Rocketmansid said:


> Clippers a second round exit in the playoffs. Cavs vs. Thunder in a hour, expecting a hugh showdown in the Midwest. *We know Cleveland cannot beat GS*, lets see if they can beat OKC. Honestly I do not think they can beat any of the top 3 teams in the west.


Right now no team can beat Golden State. I still have yet to see the Spurs play the Warriors with Duncan in the line up, so I'm not so sure that the Warriors are for sure winners against them. Cavaliers have the personal to become the team they were at the end of last season, a team I picked to win the finals because of how incredibly well they were playing on both ends. If they become that team again, they are most certainly capable of beating any team, especially the Warriors. Once Frye starts playing on the team (he won't be playing today), I expect changes to be made to Cleveland's starting five to get that team back from the previous year.

The Thunder I'm not so sure about. Unlike Golden State, San Antonio, and Cleveland, they have a pretty weak bench, which you can argue was why they lost to Golden State. Relying on big time performances from Durant and Westbrook, despite how good they are, isn't the best idea when you're dealing with a team this deep. 

If the playoffs started now, I would say that the Thunder are the team most capable of beating the Warriors. But they aren't starting now. They start in April. By that point, I'll most likely lean more towards San Antonio and Cleveland as being more capable teams than OKC, unless their bench start making major strides and improvement. Because right now it's not built to beat a team like Golden State, or Cleveland for that matter if they met in the finals.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

I see nobody period beating GS at this point or further down the road in the playoffs. And Cavs are smacking the Thunder around in this game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Rocketmansid said:


> I see nobody period beating GS at this point or further down the road in the playoffs. And Cavs are smacking the Thunder around in this game.


I don't know. Spurs at full health are incredibly dangerous (and one game below Golden State might I add). Their game against Golden State isn't a very good sample size of how well they would play against them since Duncan wasn't playing. 

It's crazy I'm saying this about Duncan in regards to the impact he makes considering his age. That man is a fucking cyborg.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

Cleveland seem to always play better when it's only 2 of the big 3 are playing, Love looking good today.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't know. Spurs at full health are incredibly dangerous (and one game below Golden State might I add). Their game against Golden State isn't a very good sample size of how well they would play against them since Duncan wasn't playing.
> 
> It's crazy I'm saying this about Duncan in regards to the impact he makes considering his age. That man is a fucking cyborg.


Spurs have a great shot its just the way the warriors been playing all season, I just do not see anyone beating them in a 7 game series. You have to score more than 105 points just to have a fighting chance.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Rocketmansid said:


> Spurs have a great shot its just the way the warriors been playing all season, I just do not see anyone beating them in a 7 game series. You have to score more than 105 points just to have a fighting chance.


Not necessarily. 

It's all about pace. When the Warriors are able to play at their own pace, you're automatically at a disadvantage. Some teams have no choice and have to play at the Warriors pace. The key more than anything is to make the Warriors respect your playing style and needing to adjust to how you handle business. 



2Pieced said:


> Cleveland seem to always play better when it's only 2 of the big 3 are playing, Love looking good today.


This might be the worst big three duo ever assembled. And it has nothing to do with talent. LeBorn, Irving and Love are all incredibly talented players and do multiple things at an elite level. But their biggest strengths are their scoring, and that's going to have a big impact on how effective they can be as a trio.

Boston Celtics big three? You had the offense from Allen and Pierce, while Garnett was the defensive anchor. Miami's big three? They weren't as effective until Bosh became a rim protector and developed some three point shooting to stretch out the floor. 

Kevin Love, to his credit, has made a lot of noticeable improvement on defense. He's not great at that end or anything, but any improvement on defense makes for a more valuable player. Kyrie Irving on the other hand I still don't think has made the improvement that needs to be made at that end. But the biggest sin is that he hasn't made any attempt to adjust his offensive game to truly make this big three as effective as it could be. Delly came right in and made an immediate impact offensively because he's made a lot of strides in regards to passing. If Irving did this, I feel like this would be one of the most unstoppable offensive trios ever assembled. 

But it's not, because Irving continues to remain a scorer rather than try to improve in being a playmaker like he needs to be.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TRADES??*

Anderson Varejao to the Warriors confirmed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: TRADES??*



RetepAdam. said:


> Anderson Varejao to the Warriors confirmed.


That loyalty to the Cavs looks to have payed off. Now he'll be winning a championship. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*

I never thought Varejao being traded would turn out to be a win for him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TRADES??*

Anderson was hired as a seat warmer for Curry


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: TRADES??*

Really enjoyed the Lakers and Bulls game (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: TRADES??*

I fully believe the reason Pau wasn't traded was so he'd be around for Kobe's last game in Chicago. Even had a little video of him introducing Kobe :kobe5


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TRADES??*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't know. Spurs at full health are incredibly dangerous (and one game below Golden State might I add).


Four more loses, though.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Cavs go from beating the Bulls to blowing out the Thunder to losing to Detroit.

This team is as inconsistent as a Shawn Michaels promo.

Meanwhile, the Timberwolves about to beat the Celtics. Karl-Anthony Towns continues his great season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

So, DMo failed his physical, meaning both the Pistons-Rockets and ensuing Rockets-Sixers trades are voided (in case anyone didn't see the news earlier today).

Awful for the Pistons. Bad for the Rockets, assuming they still stand to lose DMo this summer anyway, only now they won't get a pick for it. Also, the Sixers waived Jakarr Sampson in order to make room for Joel Anthony, only Joel Anthony is back on the Pistons now. In the meantime, Denver swooped in and signed Jakarr. :lmao

Hinkie's gotta be livid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

It looks like the Heat are starting to run away with the division.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS

WARRIORS with a solid win over a talented Atlanta Hawks team in Atlanta! :mark: 

CURRY with 36 points, 8 assists, and 6 rebounds. He was a force all game long! Love seeing him create for so many different players as he did tonight. Just a wonderful performance on his part. 

The whole team played quite well overall, though, despite a lackluster third quarter!

BOGUT was positively figuratively and literally huge!!! Defensive dominance! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Welcome to the team, Andy! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin 

50-5!!!!!! :curry :dray :klay


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wow the Warriors blow a 23 point lead to be down 4 points (27 point swing) then come back and win by 10, it shows you how scary they are. I say scary because the Warriors are far from playing their best ball while their opponents have to give an A+ performance with a Warriors total team off night to have a chance at winning.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The team played awful when Curry went to the bench(in particular Klay) and the bench itself was awful while Green couldn't hit a shot. There is a reason after all they blew a 23 point lead in the first place and I'd hardly say it's because the team played great as a whole. :hayden3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> I never thought Varejao being traded would turn out to be a win for him.


I think they'd have been better off keeping Thompson.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> AlternateDemise said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought Varejao being traded would turn out to be a win for him.
> ...


I would much rather have Varejao than Thompson.

With that said, I don't really think getting rid of him will come up as a factor if the Warriors don't repeat this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Varejao is not that good of a player anymore breh. The injuries have really slowed him down.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Varejao is not that good of a player anymore breh. The injuries have really slowed him down.


True dat breh.

In Clipper news, Jeff Green is gon prove his worth come playofftime.

Even thought Im not a BG mark, Im hoping when he comes back at the end of MArch/ early April he really puts the most effort he has ever put to repair his image and gives the Clippers that extra boost they need. 

If BG plays perfect on offense and hustles to rebound 10 a game next to Dj's 14-15 and he doesnt take these stupid 15 footers that he always does and mess up the rythm of the D the Clippers can make some noise.

Unfortunately, if they're still at 4, looks like theyre facing GSW in round 2 which is horrific unless Steph or Dreymond get injured which im hoping for.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Relying on Jeff Green in any fashion will only end in disappointment


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Varejao is not that good of a player anymore breh. The injuries have really slowed him down.


When he was actually given playing time, he played well. Not to mention the Warriors have a lot to benefit from having someone like Varejao on their team for someone like Ezili. A veteran like that helping teach your up and coming center? That's something you need. 

It's a great move by Golden State. 

Speaking of great, we're seeing some good shit from Hassan Whiteside. Does he still foul a lot? I haven't watched much of him this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> When he was actually given playing time, he played well. Not to mention the Warriors have a lot to benefit from having someone like Varejao on their team for someone like Ezili. A veteran like that helping teach your up and coming center? That's something you need.
> 
> It's a great move by Golden State.
> 
> Speaking of great, we're seeing some good shit from Hassan Whiteside. Does he still foul a lot? I haven't watched much of him this season.


Well Bogut is a veteran center. It is a good short term move with the injuries they have and as insurance, but he's just a bench player these days and a limited one at that. It's a smart move, won't make a huge impact though, imo.


Whiteside has gotten better, but he still has some glaring flaws: 1) he doesn't move the ball much once he has it 2) he doesn't sit hard screens and can sit near the rim at times 3) likewise on defense he gets focused on going for blocks/boards which leads to open shots on the perimeter. Like in this game he literally stayed at the hoop as Bogut set a screen for Curry, leading to a wide open look for curry from 3(of all people), but luckily he missed.

He's much improved though and if he can get his basketball IQ up he can be one of the best centers in the league for awhile.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Well Bogut is a veteran center. It is a good short term move with the injuries they have and as insurance, but he's just a bench player these days and a limited one at that. It's a smart move, won't make a huge impact though, imo.
> 
> 
> Whiteside has gotten better, but he still has some glaring flaws: 1) he doesn't move the ball much once he has it 2) he doesn't sit hard screens and can sit near the rim at times 3) likewise on defense he gets focused on going for blocks/boards which leads to open shots on the perimeter. Like in this game he literally stayed at the hoop as Bogut set a screen for Curry, leading to a wide open look for curry from 3(of all people), but luckily he missed.
> ...


How is his offensive game. I know you said he doesn't move the ball much, but has he been able to develop his offensive game in anyway in regards to scoring?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Better than last year. It's all around the rim and he does convert on some post moves, but it's a lot of putbacks, dunks, etc.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Warriors come away with the win, but by the heels of a pretty encouraging performance by the Heat. 

I have to call into question the fact that teams are continuing to score this high against the Warriors. Only one team hasn't been able to score over 100 against the Warriors this month and that was Atlanta. Is this just due to the style they play or is their defense just more overrated than I thought?

And what the hell was up with the officiating tonight? Was it just more or was Golden State getting away with quite a few illegal screens?


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Bulls win again without Rose and Butler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702691672732336128


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Warriors/Heat ended up being an awesome game. My God Steph Curry is unbelievable! Never ceases to amaze me. Still shaking my head over those two three's in the final 90 seconds.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious

MY GOD WHAT A GAME. JUST SAW IT. WARRIORS!!!!!

It all came down to the Splash Brothers tonight! :curry :klay These two supernatural gentlemen scored 75 between them and _27 out of the final 29 points for the WARRIORS_! 

What a marvelous game! In spite of officiating that nobody liked--I agree with @AlternateDemise that the Warriors did get away with a healthy number of illegal screens, but on the other end, if a Warrior breathed on Dwyane Wade he would go to the line, making the final five minutes particularly nerve-wracking--this was a blast of a game, one of the gutsiest wins of the season for the Dubs! :cheer

Reiterating what I wrote on *Magic*'s wall a moment ago: Curry and Klay really did go off. That play where Draymond got completely rejected had me squirming, and it culminates with Curry grabbing the ball and just nailing a three from Ft. Lauderdale, ha! Those threes by Curry were just huge. Also, that final three he hit right at the end of the first half. The Heat were outplaying the Dubs throughout, really, the whole first half, but the Warriors put together a good little run in the final few minutes of the half and Curry's three cut the lead from 7 to 4, a rather significant step, with .007 seconds left. Just... :banderas

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious
> 
> MY GOD WHAT A GAME. JUST SAW IT. WARRIORS!!!!!
> 
> ...


Tbh that 3 should have never counted.. how Draymond got away with that shitshow of a screen right in front of the refs is way beyond me


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Is it just me or do the Warriors look worse since the all star break?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Looks like the Nets waived Joe Johnson today. Does he go to the Cavs or Thunder?


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hello. How can you watch NBA? Do you have free tv on the other side? We got around 120 games live in the night.. time differential sucks.

I'm just into NBA because of the games, so I've a question. I saw at the youtube channel the 52 points highlight video against the Warriors by Damien Lillard but in the first scene Lillard got a 3 or 4 points play. Why is that so? It didn't look like a foul to me. Is this just a subjective decision? Or did he flop? I honestly don't know, so I'm asking you. 

Regards.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SonnenChael said:


> Hello. How can you watch NBA? Do you have free tv on the other side? We got around 120 games live in the night.. time differential sucks.
> 
> I'm just into NBA because of the games, so I've a question. I saw at the youtube channel the 52 points highlight video against the Warriors by Damien Lillard but in the first scene Lillard got a 3 or 4 points play. Why is that so? It didn't look like a foul to me. Is this just a subjective decision? Or did he flop? I honestly don't know, so I'm asking you.
> 
> Regards.


In America depending on your TV setup you get all of your local team's games and the games on national networks (ESPN, TNT, ABC, NBATV). For the other games you'd need to subscribe to League Pass.

Foul calls are subjective to the refs. A lot of them are obvious but some can be 50/50, which then it's up to the refs interpretation.



Randumo24 said:


> Looks like the Nets waived Joe Johnson today. Does he go to the Cavs or Thunder?


I'll be shocked if he doesn't sign with Cleveland


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> I'll be shocked if he doesn't sign with Cleveland


There are a handful of teams he's rumored that he could go to. The only two that make sense to me are the Cavs & Thunder. Cleveland is his best choice if he's looking for his best chance to win a championship.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious 

STEPHEN CURRY HAS JUST BROKEN KYLE KORVER'S RECORD FOR MOST CONSECUTIVE GAMES PLAYED WITH A THREE-POINTER MADE!!!!!!!

128! 128! 128! 128! 128! 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> I'll be shocked if he doesn't sign with Cleveland


That would be horribly unfair.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> That would be horribly unfair.


Why unfair? I don't see the problem.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Unfair because the Cavs need another inaccurate chucker


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If Joe wants a real role with a contender that needs him he should go to OKC, but Cleveland is likely the most likely team to get him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Or he just returns to ATL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

WARRIORS, @Stax Classic and @Drago and @Legit BOSS and @ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries ! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Unfair because the Cavs need another inaccurate chucker


He's shooting about 45% from 3 since the beginning of January. That's also being on a shitty team where he has to create his own shot a lot. The game gets a lot easier when you get open shots like LeBron & Kyrie create for the team. 



Magic said:


> If Joe wants a real role with a contender that needs him he should go to OKC, but Cleveland is likely the most likely team to get him.


I think he's at the point in his career where he'd be better off not having to play 30+ minutes a game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kyrie isn't a playmaker and Westbrook is among the best playmakers in the league and given his stats(assists per game, assist percentage, and FG% off passes to teammates) he probably is the best. He'd get more looks and an actual role with the Thunder while playing a small one with the Cavs as he'd be competing with JR/Shump for minutes.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Celtics back to 9 games over 500 after tonight. That means they'll lose there next game, which seems to be there pattern. Can't get 10 over 500 all year. 6 chances, 6 losses..a real shame.

Word is that the Celtics got the inside track in buying out Net's Joe Johnson's contract.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Kyrie isn't a playmaker and Westbrook is among the best playmakers in the league and given his stats(assists per game, assist percentage, and FG% off passes to teammates) he probably is the best. He'd get more looks and an actual role with the Thunder while playing a small one with the Cavs as he'd be competing with JR/Shump for minutes.


They would both be similar roles tbh. He isn't going to be the 1st or 2nd option on any team he's going to go to if he wants to win. Possibly a slightly bigger role in OKC, but a much higher chance of winning a title in Cleveland.



Legend797 said:


> Celtics back to 9 games over 500 after tonight. That means they'll lose there next game, which seems to be there pattern. Can't get 10 over 500 all year. 6 chances, 6 losses..a real shame.
> 
> Word is that the Celtics got the inside track in buying out Net's Joe Johnson's contract.


Why would he leave 3 million on the table in a buyout & go to the Celtics? He obviously wants to try to win a championship. That means his only smart options are either Cleveland or OKC.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Joe Johnson should sign with Cleveland.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Randumo24 said:


> They would both be similar roles tbh. He isn't going to be the 1st or 2nd option on any team he's going to go to if he wants to win. Possibly a slightly bigger role in OKC, but a much higher chance of winning a title in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he leave 3 million on the table in a buyout & go to the Celtics? He obviously wants to try to win a championship. That means his only smart options are either Cleveland or OKC.


Joe would start with OKC(likely) or play big minutes off the bench while getting touches on offense and being allowed to work. He's getting neither in Cleveland, they got depth and they got plenty of minutes to go around at SG as it is. They ain't taking Smith off more than they did too seeing as he has the 2nd most threes since January after only Curry.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Joe would start with OKC(likely) or play big minutes off the bench while getting touches on offense and being allowed to work. He's getting neither in Cleveland, they got depth and they got plenty of minutes to go around at SG as it is. They ain't taking Smith off more than they did too seeing as he has the 2nd most threes since January after only Curry.


I think Johnson would take more of Jefferson's minutes, rather than Shumpert's. Bottom line is that, when LeBron/Kyrie or KD/Westbrook are on the floor, he won't be the guy putting up a lot of shots. 

He'd have a better shot winning in Cleveland. In OKC, to win a title, they'll have to go through the Spurs, Warriors, & Cavs. While, in Cleveland, he'd only have to go through whichever one of those 3 that make it out of the West.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Maybe Joe sees the light and takes the vet min to play in the Bay


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Maybe Joe sees the light and takes the vet min to play in the Bay


How many more players does that team need!? :lol

If he really wants to play and be a somewhat significant part of a team, I think he goes to OKC. If he's just chasing a ring, he'll go with Cleveland. Don't really see him going anywhere else other than those two though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

He wouldn't play in GSW, but he'd win his chip. Ask Juwan Howard if playing matters for a chip.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Chris Broussard has posted that the Heat are now the frontrunners to sign Johnson and it's expected to be done possibly today or tomorrow.

Like, WTF does that team need to get any older? :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*











If he actually signs with the Heat, what's the point in accepting the buyout in the first place? I would think, to leave all that money on the table, that it was to try to win a championship. The Heat don't have a chance either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Randumo24 said:


> If he actually signs with the Heat, what's the point in accepting the buyout in the first place? I would think, to leave all that money on the table, that it was to try to win a championship. The Heat don't have a chance either.


Miami has some nice golf courses, though. I'm sure that was alluring to Joe Jesus


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Why Joe Johnson would want to join the Heat?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If Johnson does actually sign with the Heat, then the Cavs & Thunder should be happy they didn't sign him. If he does, he's making it clear that winning isn't his priority. Those teams don't need a guy that's more worried about other things.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> He wouldn't play in GSW, but he'd win his chip. Ask Juwan Howard if playing matters for a chip.


Some players actually care about earning their ring rather than just sitting on the bench to get it. Even Allen didn't just want to be a bench warmer without a role to get a ring. Same with Miller.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Some players actually care about earning their ring rather than just sitting on the bench to get it. Even Allen didn't just want to be a bench warmer without a role to get a ring. Same with Miller.


A guy like JJ in GS should get quality minutes in the playoffs should he somehow go to that place.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:lowry

What a game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Don't think I've ever had a preseason pick go as bad for me as my claims about the Raptors


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Raptors are like the Bengals of the NBA right now. I don't care how good they look in the regular season. Until they win a playoff series, I'm not believing in them.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I would be pretty worried right now if I was a Cavs fan. I know playoffs are a different story and all and I'm still 100% certain that the Cavs are your Eastern Conference Champions at the end of this season, but they look SO unmotivated. It's kind of depressing to watch actually.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

WHAT A GAME!

Kyle Lowry had 43 points while having 9 assists and 4 steals. You see Kyrie, it IS possible to score a lot of points while being a floor general and play defense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@DesolationRow *NBA's Youtube channel put up a montage dedicated to Curry's 128 game 3 point streak :curry*





*Here's every made shot against the Magic as well:*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

It took Lowry's best game of his career to beat the Cavs by 2 in Toronto. I think that solidifies even more that the Cavs will come out of the East.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*Stephen A did a fantastic job of hyping up tonight's game. If the best in the west vs. the third best wasn't enough to entice you, then the individual matchups of the Splash Brothers vs. Durant and Westbrook make it a must see. The Thunder, more specifically Westbrook, will undoubtedly come out with a chip on their shoulders in an effort to prove that they shouldn't be overlooked.





With that said, I've still got the Warriors winning by at least 10.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:lowry has arrived brehs.

changing of the guard. the raptors own the east.



Randumo24 said:


> It took Lowry's best game of his career to beat the Cavs by 2 in Toronto. I think that solidifies even more that the Cavs will come out of the East.


:bosh

i could easily spin this around and say the raptors beat the cavs despite their best scorer going 1-11 from the field. not to mention our best defender is still on the sideline.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Stephen A did a fantastic job of hyping up tonight's game. If the best in the west vs. the third best wasn't enough to entice you, then the individual matchups of the Splash Brothers vs. Durant and Westbrook make it a must see. The Thunder, more specifically Westbrook, will undoubtedly come out with a chip on their shoulders in an effort to prove that they shouldn't be overlooked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be a fun, entertaining high scoring game. I got Warriors winning by a score of 125-117.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> :lowry has arrived brehs.
> 
> changing of the guard. the raptors own the east.
> 
> ...


The playoffs are a whole different animal. This core of the Raptors has never even made it out of the 1st round, while LeBron's teams haven't lost a series to an Eastern Conference team since 2010.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Randumo24 said:


> The playoffs are a whole different animal. This core of the Raptors has never even made it out of the 1st round, while LeBron's teams haven't lost a series to an Eastern Conference team since 2010.


Lebron's Cavs team won one eastern conference title and they are separate from the Heat squad. Also anything is possible n the playoffs. Toronto has a great shot at beating them n a 7 game series in the playoffs.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Lebron's Cavs team won one eastern conference title and they are separate from the Heat squad. Also anything is possible n the playoffs. Toronto has a great shot at beating them n a 7 game series in the playoffs.


Keep on believing that if you want to. Even if they were a usual team, I'd seriously doubt that. The Raptors have won the Atlantic division the past 2 years as well, and lost in the first round both years. Last year, they got swept by the Wizards of all teams. 

Regular season isn't the same thing as the playoffs. It's laughable that you'd say that this Raptor team, who's lost in the first round 2 years in a row to lower ranked teams, has a good shot against a LeBron lead team. Talk to me if they actually make it to the ECF in the first place.

They are like the NBA's version of the Bengals. Don't talk winning championships until you make it past the first round.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I have to call into question the fact that teams are continuing to score this high against the Warriors. Only one team hasn't been able to score over 100 against the Warriors this month and that was Atlanta. Is this just due to the style they play or is their defense just more overrated than I thought?


They play at a huge pace, that produces more possesions, so it's normal their rivals score 100 points against them, but they're not playing playoff defense yet, they will improve when it matters.



Rocketmansid said:


> A guy like JJ in GS should get quality minutes in the playoffs should he somehow go to that place.


Nope, in the playoffs only Curry, Thompson, Barnes, Green, Bogut, Barbosa, Livngston, Iguodala and Varejao will see real time on the floor. Joe Johson is not better than any of them (for the Warriors' system).


Also, I want the Raptors to be in the ECF just to see if they are real.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Stephen A did a fantastic job of hyping up tonight's game. If the best in the west vs. the third best wasn't enough to entice you, then the individual matchups of the Splash Brothers vs. Durant and Westbrook make it a must see. The Thunder, more specifically Westbrook, will undoubtedly come out with a chip on their shoulders in an effort to prove that they shouldn't be overlooked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one should have to hype you up for this game. 


This isn't even their first matchup and that was a great game as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> No one should have to hype you up for this game.


*Who cares if no one "should" have to hype you up? I was going to watch it anyway. Stephen A did a great job of storytelling yesterday, and it deserved to be mentioned.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I just skimmed the video a bit and he's talking about obvious shit. Again first take is a casual thing, so it's cool for you to watch it, but no serious NBA fan takes anything first take has to say seriously as they're a bunch of shit spewers that will do anything to make a storyline for viewers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *NBA's Youtube channel put up a montage dedicated to Curry's 128 game 3 point streak :curry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Magnificent videos, @Legit BOSS! :curry

GO WARRIORS TONIGHT! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Magnificent videos, @Legit BOSS! :curry
> 
> GO WARRIORS TONIGHT! :woo :woo :woo


*
I'm about to be a fat ass and buy two dozen hot doughnuts while I watch the game. It always feels more hype on ABC PRIMETIME! :woo*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Randumo24 said:


> Keep on believing that if you want to. Even if they were a usual team, I'd seriously doubt that. The Raptors have won the Atlantic division the past 2 years as well, and lost in the first round both years. Last year, they got swept by the Wizards of all teams.
> 
> Regular season isn't the same thing as the playoffs. It's laughable that you'd say that this Raptor team, who's lost in the first round 2 years in a row to lower ranked teams, has a good shot against a LeBron lead team. Talk to me if they actually make it to the ECF in the first place.
> 
> They are like the NBA's version of the Bengals. Don't talk winning championships until you make it past the first round.


I'm just saying they have a shot at them in the playoffs regardless of the last two years failures in the playoffs. It is a new season so they should be given the benefit of the doubt. And lol because of only two first round exits they are the Bengals now who has lost 5 straight opening playoff games, no comparison right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> I just skimmed the video a bit and he's talking about obvious shit. Again first take is a casual thing, so it's cool for you to watch it, but no serious NBA fan takes anything first take has to say seriously as they're a bunch of shit spewers that will do anything to make a storyline for viewers.


I feel that Skip and Stephen A get a bad rap. Yes, they some incredibly stupid things for the sake of trying to be entertaining. But when the cut out all the nonsense and just talk sports, they sound very informed and I enjoy their discussions.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I'm about to be a fat ass and buy two dozen hot doughnuts while I watch the game. It always feels more hype on ABC PRIMETIME! :woo*


Good choice. And I agree this Saturday primetime special was a good move by NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



TD Stinger said:


> I feel that Skip and Stephen A get a bad rap. Yes, they some incredibly stupid things for the sake of trying to be entertaining. But when the cut out all the nonsense and just talk sports, they sound very informed and I enjoy their discussions.


Skip barely watches the sport and Stephen A has laughable opinions. Completely disagree, they rarely sound very informed and if you want entertaining podcasts/discussions there are a lot better ones around the net. 

Again I've never met a person that's really into the sport that has given them an ounce of credibility and for good reason. They talk out of their ass a lot.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Skip barely watches the sport and Stephen A has laughable opinions. Completely disagree, they rarely sound very informed and if you want entertaining podcasts/discussions there are a lot better ones around the net.
> 
> Again I've never met a person that's really into the sport that has given them an ounce of credibility and for good reason. They talk out of their ass a lot.


They do talk out of their ass a lot, I agree. But again, when they remove all the bull shit from the discussion, I find myself enjoying their talks. Skip especially. When he's not trying to be a contrarian, he makes some good points and overall I like hearing his opinions. Stephen A, eh. He can be too much of a character at times and also for as smart as he always says he uses the same verbage every time they talk.

I'm not saying they're the best sports show to watch. But I think it's unfair to say they know nothing or are trash like many do. That's false. They just do a lot of unnecessary bullshit on that show.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

First Take during its early years was better in my opinion. They seemed to actually be a sports talk show instead of a semi Maury.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

First take is straight up trash. That show appeals to the lowest common denominator and you can't take anything they ever say seriously. It's basically the Facebook comments section come to life.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*Watching the pregame show @DesolationRow. Kerr is about to speak on Curry being able to hang in the 90's.

"No player from ANY era would be able to guard Steph Curry." :whoo Strong words. I'd like to see prime Bruce Bowen take a stab at it.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Watching the pregame show @DesolationRow. Kerr is about to speak on Curry being able to hang in the 90's.
> 
> "No player from ANY era would be able to guard Steph Curry." :whoo. I'd like to see prime Bruce Bowen take a stab at it.*


Curry would hang in the 90s. I could see him putting up close to these numbers he has been putting up in a 90s or even 80s NBA.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Curry would hang in the 90s. I could see him putting up close to these numbers he has been putting up in a 90s or even 80s NBA.


*I agree, but I'd still like to see Payton or Bowen guard him. It was a very bold statement by Kerr, given how rough the league was in the 80's and 90's. Rodman, Laimbeer, Malone, and Shaq would attempt to black his eye before letting him get a layup.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Anything Steve Kerr says is the unmitigated truth, @Legit BOSS.

Unless we're talking about subbing IGGY for BOGUT in the NBA Finals, of course. :side: :curry

GAME TIME! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Won't think Toronto can win the East until they actually do it, before then they're going to choke out like always


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



TD Stinger said:


> They do talk out of their ass a lot, I agree. But again, when they remove all the bull shit from the discussion, I find myself enjoying their talks. Skip especially. When he's not trying to be a contrarian, he makes some good points and overall I like hearing his opinions. Stephen A, eh. He can be too much of a character at times and also for as smart as he always says he uses the same verbage every time they talk.
> 
> I'm not saying they're the best sports show to watch. But I think it's unfair to say they know nothing or are trash like many do. That's false. They just do a lot of unnecessary bullshit on that show.


Nah, you're straight up wrong. They don't know what they're talking about. It's been proven in the past Skip says shit while not watching games and he's admitted to not watching games. Stephen A talks shit in football and doesn't know shit all about football. They both don't know a lot about the sports they discuss, again that's why people don't take them seriously nor shouldn't.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Watching the pregame show @DesolationRow. Kerr is about to speak on Curry being able to hang in the 90's.
> 
> "No player from ANY era would be able to guard Steph Curry." :whoo Strong words. I'd like to see prime Bruce Bowen take a stab at it.*


Question (and @Magic I would like your opinion on this as well): How well do you think the 2004 Detroit Pistons would do? An insanely good defensive team, with Billups vs Curry being a very interesting match up. Prince would probably get tasked with guarding Klay. The Wallace duo I feel would be a nightmare for Golden State to deal with. 

God damn I miss that team. My all time favorite team and an absolute joy to watch (and I was stoked beyond belief when they dominated the Lakers in the finals).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Question (and @Magic I would like your opinion on this as well): How well do you think the 2004 Detroit Pistons would do? An insanely good defensive team, with Billups vs Curry being a very interesting match up. Prince would probably get tasked with guarding Klay. The Wallace duo I feel would be a nightmare for Golden State to deal with.
> 
> God damn I miss that team. My all time favorite team and an absolute joy to watch (and I was stoked beyond belief when they dominated the Lakers in the finals).


*That's also a good shout. They kept teams below 90 quite often. I'd like to see how they handle the heavily offensive Warriors. It sucks that the only way we can get answers to these questions is through NBA 2k16. I wish we had a time machine to make theory crafting a reality.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> I'm just saying they have a shot at them in the playoffs regardless of the last two years failures in the playoffs. It is a new season so they should be given the benefit of the doubt. And lol because of only two first round exits they are the Bengals now who has lost 5 straight opening playoff games, no comparison right now.


Everyone technically has a shot in the playoffs. I just think you underestimate how much LeBron turns it up in the playoffs. He took the Warriors to 6 games without Love & Kyrie. It's not a coincidence that he's been to the NBA finals 5 years in a row. 



Magic said:


> Nah, you're straight up wrong. They don't know what they're talking about. It's been proven in the past Skip says shit while not watching games and he's admitted to not watching games. Stephen A talks shit in football and doesn't know shit all about football. They both don't know a lot about the sports they discuss, again that's why people don't take them seriously nor shouldn't.


You just have to know what they are sports experts in, and what they are just talking about like you or I would. If someone assumes they are experts in all sports, then they're wrong. You should always take any opinion based discussion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Question (and @Magic I would like your opinion on this as well): How well do you think the 2004 Detroit Pistons would do? An insanely good defensive team, with Billups vs Curry being a very interesting match up. Prince would probably get tasked with guarding Klay. The Wallace duo I feel would be a nightmare for Golden State to deal with.
> 
> God damn I miss that team. My all time favorite team and an absolute joy to watch (and I was stoked beyond belief when they dominated the Lakers in the finals).


they'd make em work, but wouldn't keep up scoring wise. I could see Klay struggling alot, but I don't think anyone would slow Curry down enough.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Sheed vs Draymond tho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

This game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Chrome said:


> This game.


Seriously, good god. I've only had it turned on since there were 4 minutes left and it's been RIDICULOUS.

These two NEED to meet in the playoffs.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

This has been incredible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:curry a damn cheat code lol.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pls nerf Steph Curry, he's too OP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*WHAT A GAME





















:dead2 :dead2 :dead2

Andre was holding it down by himself early in the first, and then one man army Curry had to take over. The entire Warriors team was shut down for the longest, with no one except Curry making a three for the first three quarters. They were down the whole time, Iggy hit the clutch free throws for overtime, and then Curry clutched out the game IN overtime. That was SO intense. I'm ready for the playoffs to start RIGHT NOW!*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I'm more and more amazed by Curry every time I watch him. The guy makes it look SO easy. No such thing as a bad shot for him.

Has a legit chance to be a top 10 player all time when it's all said and done.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

yeah so, fairly sure :chefcurry just delivered one of the greatest performances in the history of competitive basketball tonight. 

dude has to be superhuman.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wonder if Curry can remain healthy and have a better all-time ranking than Lebron


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Man fuck the Warriors. Barring injury nobody's beating them.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Magic Remember when I said LeBron was still the best player in the world?

We all make mistakes.



Stax Classic said:


> Wonder if Curry can remain healthy and have a better all-time ranking than Lebron


It would be pretty difficult to pull off. LeBron before he was even in his prime was carrying weak teams deep into the playoffs. And then there was his 2012-2013 season, which was one of the most dominant years of basketball ever by any player. 

Not to mention we still have a lot more of LeBron to go at this point. If he can pull off winning a championship in Cleveland, that will most certainly put LeBron up a rank or two on most people's list depending on the circumstances.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703802074690101248


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Curry set the single season 3 pointer record in fucking February :sodone

Also, Dubs clinch a playoff spot


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Chrome @Drago @dwayne "The Lou" Skunt @Headliner @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @Stax Classic @scrilla @Tony

Ladies and gentlemen, it has been an honor to witness history with all of you.

You know what is the most telling point of Steph Curry? That shot of the background of Thunder fans all with their hands clasped over their faces or heads, looking on in horror... As Curry is well beyond 30 feet from the hoop. They were already fearing that he would hit that shot. THAT SHOT. :sodone

Surviving a savage attack by Russell Westbrook, his ankle barely hanging on by a few meager tendons... :side: ...Stephen "Chef" CURRY carried a Warriors team that was largely off all night, offensively-speaking. The Thunder also crushed the Dubs in the realm of rebounding. Much of the game wasn't pretty. Some woman on some network kept yammering on about :dray screaming obscenities in the locker room. 

This game was a heavyweight fight. It was a war. I'm not even sure what happened in it anymore. Shots were taken. Shots went down. Others bounced out. Some were air balls. 

46 points, 12 three-pointers... :klay chipped in with 30 or whatever it was, which was great. He made a pair of three-pointers as well... A huge pair as well. 

I don't know. Steph Curry just shattered what was left of my sanity. 

And, although Draymond Green's shot is completely gone right now, he still had a monster game in his own right:

14 rebounds
14 assists
6 steals 
4 blocks 
+10 for the night, tied with IGGY for the best...

Oh and one monster tirade in the locker room! :dray 

And CLUTCH IGGY... I just knew he'd hit both of those free throws. Just knew it. :side: 

The dude on ESPN just called "Sports Center," "STEPH Center"... :sodone :sodone :sodone

DUBS CLINCH A PLAYOFF SPOT!!!!!!

This was like Stephen Curry's regular season version of Joe Montana's "flu game." The ankle. The single-game record for three-pointers TIED. The single-season record for three-pointers, held by himself, SURPASSED. Game-WINNER!

WHY AM I SHOUTING?!??!?!?!?! I CAN'T HELP IT!!!!!!!!!!!

WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin 

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Chrome @Drago @dwayne "The Lou" Skunt @Headliner @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @Stax Classic @scrilla @Tony
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, it has been an honor to witness history with all of you.
> 
> ...



It's messed up that Iggy hitting 2 FT's to tie is more surprising than chef nailing a 3 at nearly half court for the win


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Joff said:


> It's messed up that Iggy hitting 2 FT's to tie is more surprising than chef nailing a 3 at nearly half court for the win


:lmao

So damned true. :sodone :sodone :sodone

IGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Iggy getting too damn old, the cliff is in sight, and he's about to fall off


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*THAT WAS A GOAT GAME WINNER. 
*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lowkey I don't want the Warriors to beat the Bulls streak, even though they probably will or will tie it. 

Mainly because of my childhood nostalgia markout team and everything, and also because I don't want to see everywhere all the kids saying Curry > Jordan tbh. 

But Curry is really a work of art.

If the Cavs stay healthy though as much as I don't like Lebron I think he can run away with the title this year, if the whole team is together, they have an easier road to the finals than the Warriors who will probably be tired out after going through Clipps/Thunder/Spurs. Probably more than one of those teams.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703802074690101248


Thunder bench reaction is priceless haha like fuck this shit i ain't playin bball no more


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

So is this the best basketball team of all time?

Even I'm aware of them being wtf bonkers and I hate basketball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Bones said:


> *THAT WAS A GOAT GAME WINNER.
> *





Embracer said:


> Thunder bench reaction is priceless haha like fuck this shit i ain't playin bball no more





MrMister said:


> So is this the best basketball team of all time?
> 
> Even I'm aware of them being wtf bonkers and I hate basketball.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!

Fun fact: the Warriors led in last night's game for 29 seconds out of 53 minutes. :sodone

I _guess_ that's a sign of their greatness...? :side: :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Curry vs Jordan, Klay vs Pippen, Draymond vs Rodman, Iggy vs Kukoc, Bogut vs Wennington, Ezeli vs Longley, Livingston vs Harper, Barnes vs Kerr

:draper2 Top 8 vs Top 8


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*Insanity. These 3s are nowhere near the 3 point line either. OKC playing great with Durant on fire, Klay only 2-9 from 3 and Green/Barnes/Bogut with only 12 between them and they still lose. Would be really great if they could wobble for a bit and end up with the 4th seed so we can get Warriors series vs both San Antonio and OKC. Not that GSW/LAC is a bid compromise though.

Not getting an extra foul in OT is pretty bullshit btw. Kinda peeves me how all these stats carry through into OT too. Like the Curry 12 made 3s stat isn't quite the same when he has an extra 5 minutes. Or when you read X had a 50 point game and you're like woah and then you realise the game went to like double OT and they only actually had like 32 in regular time.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

There are a bunch of idiots online that are claiming Steph is ruining basketball. If anything, he's appealing to a whole new crowd of people that don't watch basketball. My facebook news feed showed a few people who said they don't watch basketball but watched last night's game and only watches for him. They went crazy for the Steph game winner the same way basketball fans did. Steph and the team makes the game exciting for people.

Curry is winning MVP again. Golden State is winning the chip again. There's nothing Lebron can do except be happy that he's a 7 time Eastern Conference Champion if he makes it back to the finals. That's pretty amazing..........................

:mj4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kobe is Jordan 2.0, I can't wait for Curry 2.0


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

But of course if Durant doesn't throw the ball away in regulation and then foul Iguodala a few seconds later, we've got another story here.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Headliner said:


> There are a bunch of idiots online that are claiming Steph is ruining basketball. If anything, he's appealing to a whole new crowd of people that don't watch basketball. My facebook news feed showed a few people who said they don't watch basketball but watched last night's game and only watches for him. They went crazy for the Steph game winner the same way basketball fans did. Steph and the team makes the game exciting for people.
> 
> Curry is winning MVP again. Golden State is winning the chip again. There's nothing Lebron can do except be happy that he's a 7 time Eastern Conference Champion if he makes it back to the finals. That's pretty amazing..........................
> 
> :mj4



Well I can only speak for myself but Steph Curry fascinates me and I'm not even a NBA regular, just a youtube highlights viewer. Others are excited by the brute force and versiality of LeBron, etc. I don't understand that either.
As example in Formula 1 motorsports: most germans are excited for Vettel, I'm not. But talking about destroying a sport is ridiculous.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Iggy getting too damn old, the cliff is in sight, and he's about to fall off


Can you explain this? He plays when he has to, he was big on the first quarter when OKC was running away and he sent the game to overtime. I'm SURE he will be important in the playoffs again. He just doesn't need to score a triple-double everynight to be the fourth best player on the team. Also, second LOWEST usage-rate in the team just trailing Bogut. He's UNSELFISHNESS personified. Andrew Bogut said the other day on Bill Simmons' podcast that the way Andre assumed his new role coming out of the bench last year was the trigger to everyone buying into the system and becoming a great basketball team.



Seabs said:


> *Not getting an extra foul in OT is pretty bullshit btw. Kinda peeves me how all these stats carry through into OT too. Like the Curry 12 made 3s stat isn't quite the same when he has an extra 5 minutes. Or when you read X had a 50 point game and you're like woah and then you realise the game went to like double OT and they only actually had like 32 in regular time.*


Yeah, maybe, but Kobe made 12 3pt in 37 minutes and Curry did it in 38, so I don't see how this game going into overtime makes that record less of an achievement. 

Also, it was Durant who chose to foul Andre and Curry in less than a minute to hit the rock, it was just dumb, the league doesn't need to change its rules because someone does silly things.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> But of course if Durant doesn't throw the ball away in regulation and then foul Iguodala a few seconds later, we've got another story here.


:lol It's so true. The Warriors had no business taking that game.

Someone on Oklahoma City seriously needed to call a timeout when the Warriors had Durant so terribly trapped. :lol Of course, he still should not have simply thrown the ball away... And then foul IGGY on a shot that he very well likely misses. :sodone :curry2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Warriors played another hell of a game coming back to steal the win. Curry, what can I say the man went off as usual and put on a clinic/show. And yeah OKC blew the game, they had it won in both regulation and OT but especially at the end of regulation. Thunder had many chances to win the game, they had a decent lead earlier in the game. But once again Warriors proving they are in a league of their own, really see nobody beating them in the playoffs.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Kobe is Jordan 2.0, *I can't wait for Curry 2.0*


*
*

Lol me neither.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Warriors played another hell of a game coming back to steal the win. Curry, what can I say the man went off as usual and put on a clinic/show. And yeah OKC blew the game, they had it won in both regulation and OT but especially at the end of regulation. Thunder had many chances to win the game, they had a decent lead earlier in the game. But once again Warriors proving they are in a league of their own, really see nobody beating them in the playoffs.


Sounds like Doris Burke's statement in NBA 2k16.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SonnenChael said:


> Sounds like Doris Burke's statement in NBA 2k16.


:laugh: Seriously Curry just might be a modern day Jordan and the Warriors a modern day Bulls.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I never saw NBA that frequently, because of my country I guess, but Jordan is too different to compare. I've read, after the blessing by Jordan, Vince Carter couldn't manage to be the man after Jordan. 
Stephen Curry is Stephen Curry and that's good.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SonnenChael said:


> I never saw NBA that frequently, because of my country I guess, but Jordan is too different to compare. I've read, after the blessing by Jordan, Vince Carter couldn't manage to be the man after Jordan.
> Stephen Curry is Stephen Curry and that's good.


I do not think he is as good as Jordan or better but still doing things that leave people in disbelief like Jordan on a consistent basis in a superhuman like fashion. He is a modern day Jordan off the fact that he is dominating the league right now and doing it like no one before him. Jordan is still in a league of his own, but so is Curry. And this Warriors team might be the greatest NBA team of all time too.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I hope the game from last night will become a memorable basketball moment that will be mentioned for years.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Headliner said:


> Curry is winning MVP again. Golden State is winning the chip again. There's nothing Lebron can do except be happy that he's a 7 time Eastern Conference Champion if he makes it back to the finals. That's pretty amazing..........................
> 
> :mj4


I wouldn't count out LeBron just yet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Can you explain this? He plays when he has to, he was big on the first quarter when OKC was running away and he sent the game to overtime. I'm SURE he will be important in the playoffs again. He just doesn't need to score a triple-double everynight to be the fourth best player on the team. Also, second LOWEST usage-rate in the team just trailing Bogut. He's UNSELFISHNESS personified. Andrew Bogut said the other day on Bill Simmons' podcast that the way Andre assumed his new role coming out of the bench last year was the trigger to everyone buying into the system and becoming a great basketball team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Both were general comments btw, not specific to last night.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Cleveland rested LeBron today and are getting absolutely HAMMERED by the Wizards right now. They might actually be in danger of losing the one seed in the east if they don't watch out (although I'm not really sure if it matters...)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

This may be a bit of a dumb question but hopefully a few people know the answer as it is something that I have been wondering a while now

When the NBA changed the reinforcements on the backboards so it wont crush and the glass wont break like they used to after Dunks (i saw on youtube Shaq and Jordan pulling off a glass shatter Dunk and I am sure there have been others)

My question is, to people who were around to see those whole games and not highlights like myself, what did they do about it? 

For the rest of the game the board was broken? Was there a second backup they brought out? Game called off? 

Yeah sorry if stupid just wondering how they played after it happened


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

They'd sweep it up and install a new backboard, would take like 20 minutes

The last guy I can really remember doing that was Robert "Tractor"Traylor at Michigan in the mid 90's


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I wouldn't count out LeBron just yet.


Curry got this MVP award on lock.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Arcade said:


> I hope the game from last night will become a memorable basketball moment that will be mentioned for years.


Oh it will.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Interesting question. If voting ended today, do any of you put LeBron in the top 5 for MVP? I mean, at the moment he isn't in the top 5 of any major statistical category except for PER. Curry obviously runs way with it at 1, but Durant & Westbrook are tearing shit up and showing how great that team can be when healthy (so maybe 2 and 3), then you have Harden putting up his usual great numbers, Cousins having a MONSTER year despite his team not doing well (which obviously hurts him and also hurts Harden), Draymond is literally doing EVERYTHING, and other dark horse contenders like AD and Kawhi.

Myself personally would probably put LeBron at 4 behind Curry & the OKC boys.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Curry got this MVP award on lock.


I'm not talking about the MVP award.



Corey said:


> Interesting question. If voting ended today, do any of you put LeBron in the top 5 for MVP? I mean, at the moment he isn't in the top 5 of any major statistical category except for PER. Curry obviously runs way with it at 1, but Durant & Westbrook are tearing shit up and showing how great that team can be when healthy (so maybe 2 and 3), then you have Harden putting up his usual great numbers, Cousins having a MONSTER year despite his team not doing well (which obviously hurts him and also hurts Harden), Draymond is literally doing EVERYTHING, and other dark horse contenders like AD and Kawhi.
> 
> Myself personally would probably put LeBron at 4 behind Curry & the OKC boys.


I wouldn't put him in the top 5, even if I still think he's higher in terms of skill than his positioning for the MVP race suggests.

With that said, LeBron sits out today and the Cavs get demolished by the Wizards. So, you know, there's that.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> *I'm not talking about the MVP award.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

My MVP voting ballot would be: 

1. Curry, they could make the ceremony the next day after the regular season concludes.
2. Durant, he looks angry because everyone has counted him out and he's having a great year.
3. Green, because without him this season's Warriors wouldn't exist, he does everything Curry can't do.
4. Westbrook, he's having one of the best stadistical seasons in NBA history, but everytime I see the Thunder I feel like he's not the best guy on his own team.
5. Leonard, started off really hot and he's the best defensive player on the league, his team is having a historically great year and he's the best player on that roster.

As you can see, everything West, because the East sucks, they have more average teams than the last five years, but the top is putrid compared to the West's.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> My MVP voting ballot would be:
> 
> 1. Curry, they could make the ceremony the next day after the regular season concludes.
> 2. Durant, he looks angry because everyone has counted him out and he's having a great year.
> ...


The east has sucked since the post 90s. Its like the Western conference is its own league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I don't really get how you can put Green over Westbrook while saying you don't have him as high because you don't feel he's the best player on the team. Green is nowhere near the best player on the Warriors and without Curry none of his defensive shit would matter whatsoever since he struggles to hit even a single basket some games. :dahell


Lebron is also obviously in the top 5.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Okay, remember my question regarding the 2004 Pistons against the current Warriors?

How about another personal favorite team of mine. How do you guys think the 2008 Boston Celtics would do against the Warriors?

Rondo/Allen/Pierce/Garnett/Perkins vs Curry/Thompson/Barnes/Green/Bogut. 

You've got Curry vs Allen in a who gets most three pointers match, Rondo vs Green in a who gets the first triple double match, and Garnett vs Green in a who throws the first punch match.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lol @ the allen/curry matchup as if it wouldn't be incredibly one sided.

Tony Allen on Curry would be the most interesting matchup of the series and that's only if they started him as Allen would get lit up while out there.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> I don't really get how you can put Green over Westbrook while saying you don't have him as high because you don't feel he's the best player on the team. Green is nowhere near the best player on the Warriors and without Curry none of his defensive shit would matter whatsoever since he struggles to hit even a single basket some games. :dahell
> 
> 
> Lebron is also obviously in the top 5.


That's why Green is behind Curry and Westbrook is behind Durant, I don't see what's wrong with that. Also, I think Green is the 2nd best defensive player in the association not just because of his individual defense, but the way he can switch onto everybody is what really sets the Warriors apart on that end.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*Top 5 MVP picks should be Curry/Green/Leonard/Durant/Westbrook. I don't really see any wiggle room for that. If you take the value bit very definitely then I guess you could drop maybe one of Durant or Westbrook for Lebron or Lowry if OKC only get the #3 seed but that's pretty bonkers in my view. The only one of them I feel I could even make a case for over Curry is Green. Every bit as important to their success and has crazy stats to go along with it. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lillard should finish top 5 in voting


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> Lillard should finish top 5 in voting
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What? He tanked for the first quarter of the season, he's just the best player on a team barely over .500 and is maybe the worst defensive point guard in the league.

In point guard news, Stephen Curry is 35 of 52 from 28 to 50 feet, yeah, that's right, 61%.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I really don't see how any of you could leave Lebron out of top 5 in MVP ballots. Green is great and adds immense value to the Warriors, but remove Curry and they're nothing. Remove Green and they're still a top 4 team at least.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> What? He tanked for the first quarter of the season, he's just the best player on a team barely over .500 and is maybe the worst defensive point guard in the league.
> 
> In point guard news, Stephen Curry is 35 of 52 from 28 to 50 feet, yeah, that's right, 61%.


How did he tank the 1st quarter of the season?

November - 25/7/5 on 54.5 TS%
December - 25/7/5 on 55.4 TS%
January - 23/8/4 on 55.4 TS%
February - 30/7/4 on 59.7 TS%

To just sum it up as he's the best player on a team barely over .500 while ignoring context is obtuse. They lost 4 starters from last season and the consensus was that they were going to fade into oblivion, yet here he is having a career year and the Blazers are right back in the mix

And yes, Lillard isn't a good defender. But the difference between him and someone like Steph Curry who's also a shitty defender is that Lillard isn't fortunate enough to play on a team that's good enough defensively to where they can hide him on the opposing team's worst offensive player on a nightly basis. So hey, what can you do.

And I agree with Magic, there's no way LeBron isn't in top 5 for voting either


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*Which of my 5 do you take out then both of you?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Seabs said:


> *Which of my 5 do you take out then both of you?*


Draymond


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Any space in there for Doug McDunkit?


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hi, I've got another question: Are point records seperated between regular and postseason? Example: I score 3000 points in 82 games and postseason another 1000, would it be added to 4000?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SonnenChael said:


> Hi, I've got another question: Are point records seperated between regular and postseason? Example: I score 3000 points in 82 games and postseason another 1000, would it be added to 4000?


No, they keep them separate.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> How did he tank the 1st quarter of the season?
> 
> November - 25/7/5 on 54.5 TS%
> December - 25/7/5 on 55.4 TS%
> ...


He was 24'1 points, 4'4 rebounds, 7 assists, 3'5 turnovers shooting 37% from 3 and 41'7% from the field to lead his team to a 9-13 record through the first 22 games. That hardly screams MVP for me. 

And he's worse on D than Curry because he's shorter, his wingspan is also shorter and gets lost a lot of the time through the motions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Seabs said:


> *Which of my 5 do you take out then both of you?*


Draymond for sure. I respect his role on the team, but there are stretches when he's without Curry that the offense is absolutely dreadful and part of the blame goes on his inability to score. He's good at finding open teammates, but he's not all that great at scoring himself and that's the kind of liability MVP's don't have nor have they ever had.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> He was 24'1 points, 4'4 rebounds, 7 assists, 3'5 turnovers shooting 37% from 3 and 41'7% from the field to lead his team to a 9-13 record through the first 22 games. That hardly screams MVP for me.
> 
> And he's worse on D than Curry because he's shorter, his wingspan is also shorter and gets lost a lot of the time through the motions.


His numbers were on par with his play for the rest of the season with the exception of this month where he's clearly playing at a higher level. His team got off to a rough start but there's 60 other games in the season, I'm not gonna ignore 75% of the season just cause there wasn't an ideal beginning.

And his team is 23-15 since that 9-13 start, which is roughly the equivalent to 50 wins in an 82 game season. So yeah...

After more deliberation I'd have him right outside of the top 5 instead of in it but that's still a pretty fucking good standing be at


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> His numbers were on par with his play for the rest of the season with the exception of this month where he's clearly playing at a higher level. His team got off to a rough start but there's 60 other games in the season, I'm not gonna ignore 75% of the season just cause there wasn't an ideal beginning.
> 
> And his team is 23-15 since that 9-13 start, which is roughly the equivalent to 50 wins in an 82 game season. So yeah...
> 
> After more deliberation I'd have him right outside of the top 5 instead of in it but that's still a pretty fucking good standing be at


You don't have Lebron in your top 5?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> You don't have Lebron in your top 5?


I do


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Okay, remember my question regarding the 2004 Pistons against the current Warriors?
> 
> How about another personal favorite team of mine. How do you guys think the 2008 Boston Celtics would do against the Warriors?
> 
> ...


Most interesting match-up to me (as a Celtics fan) would be The Truth vs. Barnes. Pierce would win that match-up, but Barnes has improved a lot and would definitely give him fits. 

I love how folks like Oscar Robertson and Isiah are shitting on Curry like he would be the 14th man on a 12-man roster in their time. I'd put Curry in any era of the NBA, and he'd be one of the best for any time. This is the mark of a true great player.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Great win for my Celtics. Bradley, Crowder, Amir, Turner, Mickey...just so many guys stepped up and made big plays when needed. 11 wins in a row at home :drose

Also, although they choked a little bit at the end, shoutout to @A-C-P's Bucks for a strong performance tonight. Jabari with 36, Giannis with 18/17/11, Middleton with 30. Someone pls get them a rim protector and a competent starting PG :banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

My turn!

Wiz with another win today (over the Sixers, but still). Morris with a double double in his first start with the team, Gortat with a career high 20 boards, and Wall with a staggering 37 and 7!

Sole possession of the 10th spot right now, one game away from .500, but only a GAME AND A HALF out of the 6th seed! Crazy, gotta keep pushing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> Great win for my Celtics. Bradley, Crowder, Amir, Turner, Mickey...just so many guys stepped up and made big plays when needed. 11 wins in a row at home :drose
> 
> Also, although they choked a little bit at the end, shoutout to @A-C-P's Bucks for a strong performance tonight. Jabari with 36, Giannis with 18/17/11, Middleton with 30. Someone pls get them a rim protector and a competent starting PG :banderas


at this point they gotta start considering Giannis at the point guard. :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Giannis with 1 through 4 fantasy eligibility, would be a modern day Diaw Lite (until he got center too)


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Lol @ the allen/curry matchup as if it wouldn't be incredibly one sided.
> 
> Tony Allen on Curry would be the most interesting matchup of the series and that's only if they started him as Allen would get lit up while out there.


You do realize I wasn't talking about it from a "Allen guards Curry" standpoint, right? Why on earth would Allen guard Curry? If anything he would guard Barnes while Rondo takes on Curry and Pierce takes on Klay.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> His numbers were on par with his play for the rest of the season with the exception of this month where he's clearly playing at a higher level. His team got off to a rough start but there's 60 other games in the season, I'm not gonna ignore 75% of the season just cause there wasn't an ideal beginning.
> 
> And his team is 23-15 since that 9-13 start, which is roughly the equivalent to 50 wins in an 82 game season. So yeah...
> 
> After more deliberation I'd have him right outside of the top 5 instead of in it but that's still a pretty fucking good standing be at


Yeah, man, I was just backing up my point that he sucked for the start of the season, since mid-December he's playing like an All-NBA guard, no doubt.

And I think those Celtics wouldn't be able to score enough point to keep the Warriors' pace, their best scorer (Pierce) would be covered by our best defender (Iguodala), Klay would make Allen work, Bogut would make Garnett work and Curry would have a pretty easy assingment in Rondo.

I don't give them a chance against the small-ball group, they'd be toast with Perkins on the court.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> You do realize I wasn't talking about it from a "Allen guards Curry" standpoint, right? Why on earth would Allen guard Curry? If anything he would guard Barnes while Rondo takes on Curry and Pierce takes on Klay.


i meant ray/curry duelling for threes. curry would demolish him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> Great win for my Celtics. Bradley, Crowder, Amir, Turner, Mickey...just so many guys stepped up and made big plays when needed. 11 wins in a row at home :drose
> 
> Also, although they choked a little bit at the end, shoutout to @A-C-P's Bucks for a *strong performance tonight.* Jabari with 36, Giannis with 18/17/11, Middleton with 30. Someone pls get them a rim protector and a competent starting PG :banderas


That box score almost caused me to have a semen explosion.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> I don't really get how you can put Green over Westbrook while saying you don't have him as high because you don't feel he's the best player on the team. Green is nowhere near the best player on the Warriors and without Curry *none of his defensive shit would matter whatsoever since he struggles to hit even a single basket some games.* :dahell


I'm pretty sure his defense would matter. And the things he does well in regards to playmaking makes him extremely valuable to the Warriors regardless of whether or not he's hitting shots.



Magic said:


> I really don't see how any of you could leave Lebron out of top 5 in MVP ballots. Green is great and adds immense value to the Warriors, but remove Curry and they're nothing. Remove Green and they're still a top 4 team at least.


Remove Curry and they're nothing?? They have three players who made the all defensive team last season and Curry wasn't one of them. On top of this they have a loaded bench and a smart coach. I'm not saying they would be a top team in the west but at the very least they would still be a defensive juggernaut, especially if you have Livingston as your starting PG. 

Oh and remove Green and you get a team that almost lost to the 76ers. Curry is more important to the team but I think you're understating Green's importance to the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm pretty sure his defense would matter. And the things he does well in regards to playmaking makes him extremely valuable to the Warriors regardless of whether or not he's hitting shots.


Sure his playmaking his create, but it's also factoring in the amount of space Klay/Curry open up to make those passes and plays. He's great at finding the open man, but they're not open because of anything he's doing(that's not trying to take away from his vision, but the court is open due to the shooters).




> Remove Curry and they're nothing?? They have three players who made the all defensive team last season and Curry wasn't one of them. On top of this they have a loaded bench and a smart coach. I'm not saying they would be a top team in the west but at the very least they would still be a defensive juggernaut, especially if you have Livingston as your starting PG.
> 
> Oh and remove Green and you get a team that almost lost to the 76ers. Curry is more important to the team but I think you're understating Green's importance to the team.


They had two all nba defensive players last year, but Iggy/Klay are both good as well if that's who you thought made it. To be fair, it was ridiculous of me to say it wouldn't matter at all, but the point I was trying to make is that they'd be nowhere near as good without Curry.

And their defense would be good, but they already give up a lot of points and give up the 2nd most points in the paint in the league. Again, that has to do with pace, but they're not even as good this season defensively as they were last season, the biggest difference is the growth in Curry's game(and Green's to an extent). Depending on how the pacing would change with Curry's departure would indicate how well they'd do defensively, but they certainly couldn't play like they do now and continue just outscoring teams. 

In any case, I'm not really trying to take anything away from the Warriors. They're an all time great team, I'm just saying they're that way due to Curry more than anyone else and Green doesn't add the same type of value that Lebron/Westbrook do. I'd say it's similar to Kawhi's though as they do both benefit from the system they're in, but they're also why the system is so successful.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Sure his playmaking his create, but it's also factoring in the amount of space Klay/Curry open up to make those passes and plays. He's great at finding the open man, but they're not open because of anything he's doing(that's not trying to take away from his vision, but the court is open due to the shooters).


You're not wrong, but I don't see how this takes away from what Green brings to the team. I mean look at what happened to the Warriors in the finals. One of the reasons they struggled was because a lot of their three pointers were either rushed or forced shots early into possessions against a great defensive team. Green wasn't the playmaker he is now at the time and thus wasn't able to give Curry, Thompson and Barnes those opportunities, so Curry and Klay had to try to create their own shots while being guarded aggressively by Delly and Shumpert, two great perimeter defenders. 



Magic said:


> They had two all nba defensive players last year, but Iggy/Klay are both good as well if that's who you thought made it.


Yep you're right. For some odd reason I thought Klay made second team all defense last season. 



Magic said:


> To be fair, it was ridiculous of me to say it wouldn't matter at all, but the point I was trying to make is that they'd be nowhere near as good without Curry.


And they would be nowhere as good without Green.

Remember the blow out win against the Cavaliers back in January? Do you remember why that happened? Well, Curry had a great game, as did Iggy, Barnes and quite a few other supporting cast players. But the biggest difference maker in that game was Green. His defense and speed made Kevin Love's life a living hell that night. Love for the most part has improved defensively, but Green made him look like the joke of a defender he was in Minnesota. Love tried with all of his heart to keep up with him and couldn't, and he was able to do basic pick and rolls that made Love double up on Curry. This allowed Green to EASILY go inside and either get the easy bucket, or pass out to the open man. On top of this, he completely shut down Love on the other end, and limited him to three points on 1-5 shooting. This is Kevin Love we're talking about here, a guy who does multiple things on offense at an elite level. 

Without Curry, Warriors are still a deep and dangerous team with the personal to cause match up problems for the Cavs, making them still favorites in my opinion over the Cavs. But if Green wasn't on the team? I would be saying the Cavs are favorites to beat them, regardless of what their record is, because Green is the big piece in the puzzle that the Cavs probably won't be able to overcome. And that's just one team. There's quite a few teams in the NBA that the Warriors wouldn't have as much success against if it wasn't for Green alone. 



Magic said:


> And their defense would be good, but they already give up a lot of points and give up the 2nd most points in the paint in the league. Again, that has to do with pace, but they're not even as good this season defensively as they were last season, the biggest difference is the growth in Curry's game(and Green's to an extent). Depending on how the pacing would change with Curry's departure would indicate how well they'd do defensively, but they certainly couldn't play like they do now and continue just outscoring teams.


And that's perfectly fine. Quite frankly I'd be much more comfortable with them being a grind it out defensive unit, simply because of how great a lot of their personal is defensively, both in terms of their starting line up and their bench team. But because of the fact that they have so many great defenders on top of a smart coach, I'm 100% confident that they would be a VERY good defensive team, one of the best in the league.



Magic said:


> In any case, I'm not really trying to take anything away from the Warriors. They're an all time great team, I'm just saying they're that way due to Curry more than anyone else and Green doesn't add the same type of value that Lebron/Westbrook do. I'd say it's similar to Kawhi's though as they do both benefit from the system they're in, but they're also why the system is so successful.


You're not wrong in that Green benefits greatly from the system he's in. But if anything that just proves that the Warriors would suffer pretty badly from not having him around simply because their system greatly involves him. 

I'm not disputing that Warriors would be hurt more by not having Curry than Green, but I'm just saying that you're severely underrating what Green brings to the table for the Warriors. If you don't have him in the top 5, then I can understand that as I wouldn't either, but he's most definitely in the next tier, sitting somewhere in the 7-9 range, if not 6.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hawks and Warriors going into OT :mark: 

I think Warriors may loose this one here, no curry or iggy.. and they have been struggling for the most part, seemed out of it tonight.

I'm kinda rooting for the Hawks as this would be the warriors first loss at home this season if I am not mistaken.


----------



## sycro (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



That Guy said:


> Hawks and Warriors going into OT :mark:
> 
> I think Warriors may loose this one here, no curry or iggy.. and they have been struggling for the most part, seemed out of it tonight.
> 
> I'm kinda rooting for the Hawks as this would be the warriors first loss at home this season if I am not mistaken.


Game would be more fun if the refs weren't such shit.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I must say I am very impressed with the Hawks showing vs the Warriors, and to be honest, I want to see them or the raptors heading to the finals. And this is coming from a Bulls fan who knows his team went down the toilet this year. 

Personally I am sick of this Lebron show always coming out the East since 2010, let someone else go over.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS 

With no :curry and no IGGY scoring would be at a premium for the WARRIORS. 

:klay had, for the most part, a horrible game. Terribly inefficient. :lol 

:dray was one assist away from a triple double and in spite of his shot still being lousy, came up with one of the most phenomenal three-pointers of the season:

Also, a fascinating statistic... I wouldn't put too much weight into this but, nevertheless, intriguing:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704914881921818624
BOGUT was colossal in this game as well. 19 points! :mark: 

BARBOSA with one of his better games of the season off of the bench, too! :mark: 

SPEIGHTS JAM playing pretty well overall with two huge three-pointers in a row! :mark:

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Hornets took care of business against the Suns. We play Philly tonight and need to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS
> 
> With no :curry and no IGGY scoring would be at a premium for the WARRIORS.
> 
> ...


Had this game circled on the schedule as a tough match up since November, so the fact they handled them without Steph and Iggy says volumes.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



sycro said:


> Game would be more fun if the refs weren't such shit.


I'm guessing you're saying that because the Warriors couldn't get a fucking whistle until late fourth quarter.

Bogut and Green played a FANTASTIC game, Livingston and Barbosa played well too. This team is scary, no Curry, no Iggy, Klay was horrible, Barnes wasn't there...And yet, they defeat one of the better teams in the Eastern Conference. What a fucking awesome team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



That Guy said:


> Personally I am sick of this Lebron show always coming out the East since 2010, let someone else go over.


If anyone else comes out of the East not named the Cavaliers, I'm pretty sure the Warriors sweep them in the finals.


----------



## sycro (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> I'm guessing you're saying that because the Warriors couldn't get a fucking whistle until late fourth quarter.
> 
> Bogut and Green played a FANTASTIC game, Livingston and Barbosa played well too. This team is scary, no Curry, no Iggy, Klay was horrible, Barnes wasn't there...And yet, they defeat one of the better teams in the Eastern Conference. What a fucking awesome team.


It was bad all around. Hawks got the calls in the third, but Warriors got them in OT

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Turns out Draymoney can make the Warriors win big games too.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> If anyone else comes out of the East not named the Cavaliers, I'm pretty sure the Warriors sweep them in the finals.


I have a hard time believing that the Cavs can get a win against the Warriors at this point.

They're a team heavily lacking in effort and true professionalism. You guys like LeBron making little to no effort on defense and Irving making zero improvement on that end. Mozgov is still a mess. Shumpert is struggling. Smith has on and off games. And Channing Frye after three games is already looking like a pretty useless pick up unless something big happens. The only bright spots on the team at the moment are Love, Thompson and Jefferson, and that's only because the first one has at least made an effort to improve, the second has played out of his mind this year, and the third is a respected veteran and a true professional. 

And then you have Delly, who is great no matter what so that goes without saying.

Unless the Cavs can find a way to deal with Draymond Green, I can assure you they aren't winning a single game in the finals.

And then knowing my luck, LeBron will probably prove me wrong again like he did last year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> If anyone else comes out of the East not named the Cavaliers, I'm pretty sure the Warriors sweep them in the finals.


I'd say the Warriors could even sweep Cleveland.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> The Hornets took care of business against the Suns. We play Philly tonight and need to keep the momentum going.


I'm sure the Hornets should pick up a win against the 76ers of all teams. Might not be a pretty win but a win nevertheless, 76ers are historically bad and have been these last 3 seasons. Please fire Sam Hinkie and Brett Brown at the end of the season and get a GM and coach who know what they are doing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Well, it's a wrap then, the Dubs are sweeping anyone from the East in the Finals. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If Miami didn't lose Bosh they would've been the only team in the East I give a semblance of a chance against Cleveland

The Raptors are gonna get the #1 seed btw. Which will very much upset me considering the Celtics are the current 3 seed :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> If Miami didn't lose Bosh they would've been the only team in the East I give a semblance of a chance against Cleveland
> 
> The Raptors are gonna get the #1 seed btw. Which will very much upset me considering the Celtics are the current 3 seed :mj2


They honestly might be a better team without Bosh. They play faster and they don't need to feed him the ball. He's honestly washed, not in terms of play, but in terms of helping that team go to the next level. Dragic has played better when either him or Wade misses a game as they slow the shit out of the game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> If Miami didn't lose Bosh they would've been the only team in the East I give a semblance of a chance against Cleveland
> 
> *The Raptors are gonna get the #1 seed btw.* Which will very much upset me considering the Celtics are the current 3 seed :mj2


What makes you think that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> What makes you think that?


Because in these last 6 weeks I believe the Cavs will prioritize health over seeding, which will lead to the Raptors surpassing them. Not really far-fetched considering they're already starting to rest LeBron and the Raptors are only 2.5 GB.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> They honestly might be a better team without Bosh. They play faster and they don't need to feed him the ball. He's honestly washed, not in terms of play, but in terms of helping that team go to the next level. Dragic has played better when either him or Wade misses a game as they slow the shit out of the game.


I think Wade slows down the game a lot more. Dragic & Bosh pick & rolls should be fun, but Dragic is a reaaaally bad fit in this team with Bosh, Deng, JoJo and Wade, he thrives in the open court, and this team is a fucking slowpoke.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Chicago is currently out of the playoff mix, hilariously enough.

I really want to see Detroit in the playoffs and idc against who, they have one of the most intriguing growing teams in the league with Drummond, Harris, and Reggie as their core. KCP, Morris, Johnson are all decent talents. I'm super sad the Thornton/Montiejunas trade didn't go through for them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Well, they can still sign Thornton now and Mono in the off season


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Chicago is currently out of the playoff mix, hilariously enough.
> 
> I really want to see Detroit in the playoffs and idc against who, they have one of the most intriguing growing teams in the league with Drummond, Harris, and Reggie as their core. KCP, Morris, Johnson are all decent talents. I'm super sad the Thornton/Montiejunas trade didn't go through for them.


Detroit is really close to being a damn good team. They have the personal for it but not many of them are skilled enough to push this team to new heights.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Well, they can still sign Thornton now and Mono in the off season


Can they? Did he get waived? Idk lost track people been getting waived left and right.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Bulls out of the playoff picture. It's time......










Time for GarPax to go. ut


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> If Miami didn't lose Bosh they would've been the only team in the East I give a semblance of a chance against Cleveland
> 
> The Raptors are gonna get the #1 seed btw. Which will very much upset me considering the Celtics are the current 3 seed :mj2


I think Toronto has the best chance in the east to beat Cleveland, although Miami and even Boston stand some chances. Toronto already owns the season series 2-0 but playoffs a different animal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Had this game circled on the schedule as a tough match up since November, so the fact they handled them without Steph and Iggy says volumes.





Fighter Daron said:


> I'm guessing you're saying that because the Warriors couldn't get a fucking whistle until late fourth quarter.
> 
> Bogut and Green played a FANTASTIC game, Livingston and Barbosa played well too. This team is scary, no Curry, no Iggy, Klay was horrible, Barnes wasn't there...And yet, they defeat one of the better teams in the Eastern Conference. What a fucking awesome team.





Corey said:


> If anyone else comes out of the East not named the Cavaliers, I'm pretty sure the Warriors sweep them in the finals.


Yes indeed... :banderas

Of course, as far as the last point is concerned, the Warriors have to make it to the Finals. 

Also, I think the Raptors match up rather well against the Dubs. They play a good deal like the Clippers, pressing the issue at almost every turn and getting to the line, disrupting the Warriors' rhythm. I could definitely see that be a difficult series for the Warriors, perhaps more so than the Cavs at this point.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Everybody forgetting that Toronto got SWEPT in the first round by my Wizards last year... c'mon guys! They have to actually win a series first.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Toronto doesn't even have a front court, Golden State would have the 5 best bigs in the series


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wizards on a 4 game win streak to get back to .500, Chicago on a 4 game losing streak to fall to .500. Now in a tie for the 9th seed, and again, just two and half games separate those two from the Hawks in the 5th spot. Gonna be interesting!

Tough stretch coming up for the Wiz. Cleveland, Indiana, Portland, and Utah. Only home game against the Pacers there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Charlotte wins again. The division lead is in sight. :kemba


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If the Clippers get the 3rd spot, the Warriors will have to beat the Rockets, the Thunder and the Spurs to make it to the finals. It sounds...exhausting :lol

And I read an article in Basketball Reference where they crossed a lot of statistics that MVP voters valued during previous years to make their ballots and see who the top 10 would be right now based on those stats:

Rk	Player Tm	Prob%
1	Stephen Curry	GSW	76.3%
2	Westbrook OKC	7.8%
3	Kevin Durant	OKC	5.0%
4	Kawhi Leonard	SAS	2.9%
5	Draymond GSW	2.8%
6	LeBron James	CLE	2.2%
7	Chris Paul LAC	1.3%
8	Kyle Lowry	TOR	0.8%
9	Aldridge SAS	0.4%
10	James Harden	HOU	0.4%

I called it, the top 5 is from the west, but Lebron would make it just because of PR.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I don't know, the gap will only widen as Lebron sits more since he has so many miles on the tires


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> I don't know, the gap will only widen as Lebron sits more since he has so many miles on the tires


He says his body has felt great all season, I don't know why people are acting like he can't handle a full year of play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Because he just sat vs Washington. He's a 13 year vet, with 2 seasons more of playoff games played.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/g_career_p.html


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Because he just sat vs Washington. He's a 13 year vet, with 2 seasons more of playoff games played.
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/g_career_p.html


Also, he has played 59 games this season averaging nearly 36 minutes per game. That's maybe too much if your are just waiting for the playoffs and skipping the regular season.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> Because he just sat vs Washington. He's a 13 year vet, with 2 seasons more of playoff games played.
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/g_career_p.html


Which is something he didn't want to do and felt that he didn't need to do. LeBron sitting at random times during the season was something he was doing in his first MVP season. 

And Lue only did it because they had a game the next night.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lebron should grow some balls and come to the west when he is a free agent. Just joking but it would be interesting and entertaining to see LBJ play the west on a regular basis instead of the east.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Because he just sat vs Washington. He's a 13 year vet, with 2 seasons more of playoff games played.
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/g_career_p.html


he sat that one out as a punishment b/c he refused to listen to lue the game prior.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Lebron should grow some balls and come to the west when he is a free agent. Just joking but it would be interesting and entertaining to see LBJ play the west on a regular basis instead of the east.


NEVER, he knows he has free pass to the finals every year in the East.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> he sat that one out as a punishment b/c he refused to listen to lue the game prior.


Where did you hear that one? Haven't heard about that yet, but interesting if true.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> NEVER, he knows he has free pass to the finals every year in the East.


This is true. However after awhile if he keeps getting beat every year in the finals will it matter?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> This is true. However after awhile if he keeps getting beat every year in the finals will it matter?


I honestly can't see that happening. He's most likely going to win a title at some point in the next three seasons, maybe even this season. People are forgetting that Cleveland has a pretty talented young core with loads of potential. 

Delly seems to improve significantly in one part of his game every offseason. Tristan Thompson continues to improve. Iman Shumpert, if he can stay healthy, has the potential to be a great two way player. And Kyrie Irving? Who knows what he can become. If, like Shumpert, he can stay healthy, and if he makes the effort to develop other parts of his game, he can become a top ten player in the league. On top of this Kevin Love will be a part of the team for four more years, and maybe more beyond that. His shooting and rebounding on top of his player IQ will always make him a dangerous player until he's around 34 years of age, since he doesn't need to put in a large amount of hustle or work to be a valuable player. 

My only concern in regards to Cleveland is their salary cap. As we know they are way above their cap and it will remain that way for the next five-six years. So there isn't a lot of room for big time free agency pick ups. But given the amount of talent on the team and how they will always be a favorite to go to the finals in the east, they will be a popular attraction for veteran free agents who can still provide the things they need, which was what happened with Miami during LeBron's time there (although Chris Anderson was a rare circumstance, but what ever).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Not sure what makes Cleveland likely to win a title in the next 3 years.

LeBron is on the wrong side of 30, has regressed every year for the past 3 seasons and will continue to do so and due to their obscene payroll they're very limited in how they can improve their team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Where did you hear that one? Haven't heard about that yet, but interesting if true.


http://www.sportingnews.com/nba-new...e-listen-to-tyronne-lue-cavs-heat-david-blatt


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I honestly can't see that happening. He's most likely going to win a title at some point in the next three seasons, maybe even this season. People are forgetting that Cleveland has a pretty talented young core with loads of potential.
> 
> Delly seems to improve significantly in one part of his game every offseason. Tristan Thompson continues to improve. Iman Shumpert, if he can stay healthy, has the potential to be a great two way player. And Kyrie Irving? Who knows what he can become. If, like Shumpert, he can stay healthy, and if he makes the effort to develop other parts of his game, he can become a top ten player in the league. On top of this Kevin Love will be a part of the team for four more years, and maybe more beyond that. His shooting and rebounding on top of his player IQ will always make him a dangerous player until he's around 34 years of age, since he doesn't need to put in a large amount of hustle or work to be a valuable player.
> 
> My only concern in regards to Cleveland is their salary cap. As we know they are way above their cap and it will remain that way for the next five-six years. So there isn't a lot of room for big time free agency pick ups. But given the amount of talent on the team and how they will always be a favorite to go to the finals in the east, they will be a popular attraction for veteran free agents who can still provide the things they need, which was what happened with Miami during LeBron's time there (although Chris Anderson was a rare circumstance, but what ever).


Cleveland has no chance this year, its already proving this team just cannot beat warriors d do not think spurs either. Kyrie reportedly is frustrated in Cleveland and no telling if he stays, same with Love. Cavs have solid role players but not enough to win a title. Unless they improve this offseason they not winning a title anytime soon. Its possible LBJ could lee Cleveland again.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Cleveland has no chance this year


If you have LeBron James on your team, you have a chance. This will continue to be the case until he's 34. 



Rocketmansid said:


> its already proving this team just cannot beat warriors d do not think spurs either.


What's already proving it? Make some more sense here please. Try typing up your sentences in proper English. 

And the team that has a chance to win 68+ wins this season can't beat the Warriors? The Spurs can beat anyone. The Warriors can beat anyone. Right now, the Cavaliers won't beat the Warriors, but we have no idea how good they will be come playoff time. And if they become the team they were at the end of last season, then I wouldn't count them out at all. That team was absurdly good. 



Rocketmansid said:


> Kyrie reportedly is frustrated in Cleveland and no telling if he stays


:kobe

Dude, this rumor was already shot down. And it was a stupid one to begin with. Even before it was confirmed by Irving to be untrue, many sports analysts were calling bullshit on it. 



Rocketmansid said:


> same with Love.


:Wat? Where are you getting your facts from?



Rocketmansid said:


> Cavs have solid role players but not enough to win a title. Unless they improve this offseason they not winning a title anytime soon. Its possible LBJ could lee Cleveland again.


:Wat? :Wat? :Wat?

Cavs don't have enough role players to win a title? Huh??

On top of having a starting line up featuring three all star players, a guy who is playing out of his mind right now and Mozgov (who is worthless as shit), they have the following:

Thompson, Delly, Shumpert, Williams, Jefferson, Frye. That's a good load of talent right there and more than enough for any team to win a title. Cleveland's problem isn't a matter of talent. It's a matter of getting their shit together. Hell we don't even know how they will perform against Golden State. What we do know is that they most certainly have the talent to do it. What we also know is that they have a big match up issue regarding Green. THAT is their main issue. It isn't like Golden State has no issues they'll have to worry about. Irving and Smith starting means Curry WILL have to play defense. And he will have his hands full with Irving. Cleveland is one of the few teams in the NBA capable of countering Golden State's small ball line up of death. Their blow out victory was a significant and league shattering one but it doesn't tell the whole story.

Don't get me wrong. No matter how good Cleveland gets I'm taking Golden State in a seven game series between the two, but Cleveland, Spurs, or the Thunder taking down Golden State is by no means an impossible task. And I wouldn't be surprised if it did end up happening. I don't think Golden State is overrated or anything, but those are great teams as well, and it can and has happened before. My all time favorite team, the 2004 Detroit Pistons, took down a team many were expecting to sweep them in the finals, with ease might I add.



Notorious said:


> Not sure what makes Cleveland likely to win a title in the next 3 years.
> 
> LeBron is on the wrong side of 30, has regressed every year for the past 3 seasons and will continue to do so and due to their obscene payroll they're very limited in how they can improve their team.


You basically just repeated most of what I just said and then ignored the rest regarding why they could win. 

Maybe "likely" was the wrong term to use. But it's not an unlikely scenario either. It all depends on how well the rest of the team continues to develop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*We're less than an hour away from the rematch!!!! In the meantime, check out Curry's standard warm up :curry*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705579662458675200


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I hate these games don’t start til like 10: 45. Which means it won’t end til like after 1:30. Ain’t no chance in hell I’m staying up to watch that.

The Thunder just faced two losses where they collapsed in the final minutes in two games they should have won and two games that would have been huge for this team. I can’t imagine team morale is that high. Although, you can’t count the Thunder out of any game. And if Curry isn’t playing (I’m sure he will), the Warrior’s streak could end tonight.

But one thing’s for sure. I don’t trust this team at all come play off time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

430 PM tips make no sense either though, nobody would go. So West coast games are later, and Hawaii games if you watch college basketball are even later :ti 3 AM eastern time tips


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @Stax Classic

31 games with 30 or more assists this season! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705625892412792832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705624714186608641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705623814017650689
MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS has now hit two three-pointers in two consecutive games for the first time in his career! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705610248317497344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705608551071232001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705627790436016134

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705630437079580672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705634124044709888
STEPH. KLAY. BOGUT. DRAY. LIVINGSTON. SPEIGHTS. BARBOSA. BARNES. IGGY. VAREJAO. 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:WOO

I would give everything I've got to see Golden State go 4-0 against OKC in the playoffs and beat them by big margins.

I don't like Durant. He's such a whiner and I still don't think he'd be able to handle the criticism he'd receive in a big market location. A great player of course but not someone I want to see win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I have never seen a bench as good as what Golden State has. Not many benches can come in and take over a game when the starters seem to be struggling.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I don't want to see GSW sweep OKC, that means OKC beat SAS :deandre Rather see Pop vs Kerr if OKC is just going to shit the bed.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> I don't want to see GSW sweep OKC, that means OKC beat SAS :deandre Rather see Pop vs Kerr if OKC is just going to shit the bed.


Not necessarily, I can see the Clippers getting the 3rd spot, that would mean that the Warriors and Thunder would meet in the 2nd round.



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I have never seen a bench as good as what Golden State has. Not many benches can come in and take over a game when the starters seem to be struggling.


Exactly this, Curry was off, Thompson was kind of there, Draymond was in foul trouble, Iggy played just a few minutes due to his injury...So Livingston, Barbosa and Speights were REALLY important. This team is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I was by no means expecting a Thunder victory. This was on the night of a back to back. Despite this, they played very well at Golden State, well past my expectations.

But nevertheless, this is just another example of the greatness of this team. I can't wait to see how dominant this team is in the playoffs.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Warriors might just sweep everyone in the playoffs. Do what the 2001 Lakers came close to doing.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I was by no means expecting a Thunder victory. This was on the night of a back to back. Despite this, they played very well at Golden State, well past my expectations.
> 
> But nevertheless, this is just another example of the greatness of this team. I can't wait to see how dominant this team is in the playoffs.


Also shows Thunder cannot keep a lead, they are choke artists at this point.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> If you have LeBron James on your team, you have a chance. This will continue to be the case until he's 34.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its true if you have someone like a LBJ on your team you have a shot, however like I said its already been proving in the Finals last year and the regular season this year the Cavs cannot beat the Warriors. The Warriors have won 5 straight games against them dating back to the Finals a year ago, 3 out of 2 being blow out wins. 

Okay the Kyrie thing is bullshit fine, and the Love thing was just my personal opinion thinking he will leave as a free agent. And those guys you mentioned for the Cavs are solid role players but the Warriors have better role players than that. Warriors bench has proving they can come in games and take over when the stars are hurt, I doubt those guys for Cleveland can come in and take r the way the Warriors role players do. 

And yes the Spurs have a shot at beating GS, might be the only team in the league that actually has a shot at beating them in the playoffs. Thy have the #1 defense in the NBA and with that alone can stand a chance at beating the Warriors but they have solid role players like the Warriors that can take over games when the stars are either out or struggling. OKC lol they cannot beat GS and that is proving now too losing 3 games to them already this season. They cannot keep lead and fold late in games, not to mention they do not have a bench or enough quality role players to help Westbrook and Durant. Those guys as good as they are not beating GS by themselves, so I would be surprised if OKC beats GS in the playoffs and Cleveland too. Only team I would not be surprised beats GS is the Spurs cause they are the closet to them this season.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Its true if you have someone like a LBJ on your team you have a shot, however like I said its already been proving in the Finals last year and the regular season this year the Cavs cannot beat the Warriors. The Warriors have won 5 straight games against them dating back to the Finals a year ago, 3 out of 2 being blow out wins.


Last years finals don't prove anything. The Cavaliers were missing two star players and had a limited amount of players, something that they won't have trouble with this season even if Irving and Love somehow ended up being injured again. And it's pretty obvious that the Warriors are a different team too. That's not a good sample size to go on.

And the regular season doesn't prove much either. The Cavs are most likely going to be a better team than they were the two times the Warriors played them (and so are the Warriors). Do you realize there are a lot of cases in the NBA where the team that won the season series against their eventual finals opponent went on to lose against them? Hell LeBron knows about this more than anyone. Remember his first trip to the finals where his team got swept by San Antonio? The Cavs beat San Antonio both times that season.

I'm not saying regular season wins don't necessarily matter. They tell a certain part of the story. But right now we don't know how good Golden State or Cleveland will be in the playoffs this year. We should at least wait until they make it to the finals before we determine if the regular season means anything, because that will tell us if either team progressed from it. 



Rocketmansid said:


> And those guys you mentioned for the Cavs are solid role players but the Warriors have better role players than that. Warriors bench has proving they can come in games and take over when the stars are hurt, I doubt those guys for Cleveland can come in and take r the way the Warriors role players do.


Two things I want to mention:

One: Two Cavs roleplayers were forced into the starting line up in last years finals are on the team now. And those role players played a big part in the Cavs getting two wins over the Warriors and taking the series lead in unexpected fashion. Those two were Delly and Thompson. Along with them you have Shumpert, who also was inserted into the starting line up during the playoffs and was a very good starting player for Cleveland (and is struggling this season due to starting later in the season because of injury, thus not having any time to get himself back into the swing of things). In fact another role player in Mozgov has had this exact same issue. All four of these guys were extremely vital to the Cavs playing as well they did in the finals last season, seeing as to how they were the starting players along with LeBron. Now two of them haven't been able to find a groove due to said injuries and late start, one of them was forced to play the starting center position for a good portion of the season (a spot he clearly doesn't belong in) and one had to still play back up to Mo Williams, and then after that he played back up to Kyrie Irving, ANOTHER person who was returning from injury and thus had to try to get back into the groove of things on his own (and, to no ones surprise, he's been struggling this season).

If Shumpert was playing better, odds are he might have been put back in the starting line up. I was saying all season he should have, and while I understand now why he isn't due to how he's played, I still think it's something they should have done for a stretch of games just to see how it would play out. That would give Cleveland, assuming Mozgov starts, a bench team of JR Smith, Tristian Thompson, Mathew Delavadova, Richard Jefferson, and now Channing Frye. That's an unreal supporting cast. But because of Mozgov and Shumpert's struggles, they've been forced to play the supporting cast roles while Smith and Thompson have been starting for a good part of the season (Smith actually has been starting all season), which in my opinion hurts what the Cavs can become as a team. 




Rocketmansid said:


> OKC lol they cannot beat GS and that is proving now too losing 3 games to them already this season. They cannot keep lead and fold late in games, not to mention they do not have a bench or enough quality role players to help Westbrook and Durant. Those guys as good as they are not beating GS by themselves, so I would be surprised if OKC beats GS in the playoffs and Cleveland too. Only team I would not be surprised beats GS is the Spurs cause they are the closet to them this season.


Again, you're relying way too much on the regular season and you're failing to look at the teams in general.

While I agree that OKC isn't beating GS in a seven game series, I think they have a better chance at it then the Spurs do. OKC has had three close games with GS, and they match up pretty well with them. You bring up a good point in regards to their bench, and it's for that reason that I think GS would win in the end because their bench is in another league compared to the Thunder bench. 

The Spurs however are a much slower team, which makes them an unfavorable match up against Golden State. The only thing that is making me hesitant right now in regards to saying how they would do in the playoffs against them is the fact that Duncan wasn't playing when the two teams met this season. So I want to see how good the Spurs play against them with Duncan in their line up before I jump to any conclusions. But as of now, the Thunder are the team most capable of taking down Golden State.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Last years finals don't prove anything. The Cavaliers were missing two star players and had a limited amount of players, something that they won't have trouble with this season even if Irving and Love somehow ended up being injured again. And it's pretty obvious that the Warriors are a different team too. That's not a good sample size to go on.
> 
> And the regular season doesn't prove much either. The Cavs are most likely going to be a better team than they were the two times the Warriors played them (and so are the Warriors). Do you realize there are a lot of cases in the NBA where the team that won the season series against their eventual finals opponent went on to lose against them? Hell LeBron knows about this more than anyone. Remember his first trip to the finals where his team got swept by San Antonio? The Cavs beat San Antonio both times that season.
> 
> ...


Spurs with the better defense is more capable for me. And Spurs have viable offensive weapons too and can explode at anytime, last night game was a example of that even against a team like NO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Raptors!

Made it a little closer at the end than they probably should have, but still, a win's a win. God do I ever hope they beat Cleveland in the playoffs. Not that the NBA would let that happen........


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

i can't believe some people here were saying conley was better than lillard :ti

glad we held on though bama4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*The Thunder really need to get it together. They're 6-8 since the All-Star break, and they're tied with the terrible 76ers in 4th quarter losses at 10 for the season. Durant almost had a quadruple double with 9 turnovers, and 4 of them being in the 4th quarter. It's like they learned nothing from the Clippers loss. Westbrook is falling into old habits and taking too many shots when he's cold. The primary ball handlers can't be performing this poorly in the clutch.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> i can't believe some people here were saying conley was better than lillard :ti
> 
> glad we held on though bama4


he was before this year. :dahell


conley has regressed this year, but every prior year>him lillard as he was probably the best two way point guard in the league.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Hornets finish the sweep of the Pacers to open this seven game homestand. We are currently sixth in the Eastern Conference and we can really move up the standings on the stand. I wish Batum played like this more consistently but :kemba though! :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:demar set an NBA record last night for most consecutive free throws made in one game :mark:

nearly broke nique's record for most total free throws made without a miss as well.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Thunder really need to get it together. They're 6-8 since the All-Star break, and they're tied with the terrible 76ers in 4th quarter losses at 10 for the season. Durant almost had a quadruple double with 9 turnovers, and 4 of them being in the 4th quarter. It's like they learned nothing from the Clippers loss. Westbrook is falling into old habits and taking too many shots when he's cold. The primary ball handlers can't be performing this poorly in the clutch.*


OKC a second round out via GS or SA.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wish the NBA had flexible scheduling like the NFL and replace tonights Saturday primetime game between Chicago and Houston.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Really pleased with how the Bulls played tonight. Gason the machine, Rose is doing great like he has been recently, Butler and Mirotic back from injury. 

This team really has talent but never seems to be more than a month fully together without injuries. 

I hope they can win a few as they went from wnd east to 8th in a month which sucks and they can do much better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*So, the hot topic of the weekend is Kevin Martin signing to the Spurs. How do you guys feel this helps their chances against Warriors in a potential playoff series?*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The old getting older :draper2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> The old getting older :draper2


:grin2:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> i can't believe some people here were saying conley was better than lillard :ti
> 
> glad we held on though bama4


If this was last season, I would take Conley over Lillard in a heart beat.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Cleveland play so much better when eith one of Love or Kyrie is out or when they go small with Lebron playing the 4.

Lebron just needs to accept that he is a power forward and go with that the rest of his career.

He's fighting that fact more than his god damn hairline.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

That makes no sense with Love


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



2Pieced said:


> Cleveland play so much better when eith one of Love or Kyrie is out or when they go small with Lebron playing the 4.
> 
> Lebron just needs to accept that he is a power forward and go with that the rest of his career.
> 
> He's fighting that fact more than his god damn hairline.


The problem with this is that there are certain teams that LeBron playing the four spot won't work against. San Antonio is a good example of this. 

LeBron's able to dominate SF's a lot easier due to his size and speed. He can post up on them and set himself up for scoring opportunities or passes to open teammates if they're open (and they usually are). If (and only if) Cleveland can't find a decent rim protecting center like Mozgov in the offseason (assuming Mozgov leaves), then LeBron will probably have no choice but to play PF. But it's not a favorable situation to put him in. 

But against certain teams, such as Golden State, I think LeBron playing the 4 spot while Love plays 5 is something Cleveland definitely needs to consider. It's a risk but it might actually work out better for them.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Just awaiting the epic Warriors comeback victory, cause have little doubt the Lakers will hold onto this lead and get a win.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wow it never happened, the 12-51akers gave the Warriors their 6th loss of the season. Warriors shot poorly and did not defend well at all, surprised at how the outcome of this game occurred.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Randle 6-12 for 12 points/14 boards :woo :dance :woo

Clarkson 10-21, 4-6 from three, 25 points :woo :dance :woo

Russell 6-14, 3-6 from three, 5 assists, 4 steals, and 21 points :woo :dance :woo

Bass 5-7, 7 boards, 3 blocks, 13 points :woo :dance :woo

Swaggy P with huge shots in the third and early in the 4th to help put em away. :woo :dance :woo

Huertas playing lockdown D on Curry while running the offense and getting 9 assists to go along with 10 points :woo :dance :woo

Bryon Scott actually making a defensive gameplan that worked out. :woo :dance :woo

Brick Bros shooting 1-18 from three, 13 of 40 overall for 33 points. :woo :dance :woo


:kobe3


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lakers blowing out Golden State...I honestly don't know what to say.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So, the hot topic of the weekend is Kevin Martin signing to the Spurs. How do you guys feel this helps their chances against Warriors in a potential playoff series?*


He's a ring chaser, I don't think he'll see much playing time there tbh.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Spurs only a couple games behind GS now for the #1 seed.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If my memory is correct, so far all of Golden State's losses this year have been by 10+ points.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

^ And on the road too, with 3 of them being against under 500 teams.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Well spank my ass and call me charlie (don't actually do it you weird fucks). On top of the Lakers beating Golden State, the 76ers are also beating Miami on the road at the moment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *So, the hot topic of the weekend is Kevin Martin signing to the Spurs. How do you guys feel this helps their chances against Warriors in a potential playoff series?*


He's going to buy in a lot into their system as he's not a good passer, does not look to move the ball often, and often just settles for his own shot. He's also horrendous defensively, so I'll be surprised to see if he even gets many minutes against the Warriors since they'd have a hard time hiding him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

This is crazy. https://www.instagram.com/p/BCoTyZZn_o6/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> This is crazy. https://www.instagram.com/p/BCoTyZZn_o6/


more like a coincidence, not like the knicks were a bad team then.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> more like a coincidence, not like the knicks were a bad team then.


I like the moron that said "that's not a blow out" in regards to the 17 point loss...that's definitely a blow out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Tomorrow I am going to wake up and realize today was a dream, and that I do not live in a universe where the Lakers can beat the Warriors.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Marcelo Hueartes (maybe spelling wrong) made some great assists and clutch shots in the 3rd quarter. I must say I am impressed with the Lakers. 

I dont usually watch their games but they definately have a great young squad, after Kobe leaves and a huge ammount of mobey is left behind on his contract that spot can be filled for them to buy out a superstar. 

I think next year playoff early exit for them which is a huge improvement from recent years


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@RetepAdam. let me know when you're ready to admit you were wrong about Giannis never reaching that superstar status because he's going to be the real deal very soon. Third triple double in his last 5 games tonight and he's running the offense. :mj


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> @RetepAdam. let me know when you're ready to admit you were wrong about Giannis never reaching that superstar status because he's going to be the real deal very soon. Third triple double in his last 5 games tonight and he's running the offense. :mj


He's been playing very well lately.

Let me know when he's actually a superstar, and I'll concede that I was wrong. Right now, I'm not sure he's significantly better on a per-minute basis than Nicolas Batum was at the same age. Still a question of whether he can take the major leap that Batum never really did.

Adding any semblance of a consistent jumper would be immensely helpful.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I'm looking forward to seeing Wiggins play tonight. When the Hornets went to Minnesota earlier the coach held him and some other players out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Giannis leading the league in fouls too


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

[*QUOTE=AlternateDemise;57795802]Well spank my ass and call me charlie (don't actually do it you weird fucks). On top of the Lakers beating Golden State, *the 76ers are also beating Miami on the road at the moment.[/QUOTE]


Upset weekend would of been complete had e 76ers pulled that off.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> [*QUOTE=AlternateDemise;57795802]Well spank my ass and call me charlie (don't actually do it you weird fucks). On top of the Lakers beating Golden State, *the 76ers are also beating Miami on the road at the moment.



Upset weekend would of been complete had e 76ers pulled that off.[/QUOTE]

This basically was upset weekend just from this one game. This is the largest win differential % between two opponents where the lesser team won in the history of the NBA according to stats.

Edit: Okay, so Golden State gets beaten by the Lakers, and now horribly short handed Memphis is currently beating Cleveland. What is going on in these past two days :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

It wasn't pretty but the Hornets got a fourth win in a row. :kemba


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Happy Bulls got another win. 

Orlando put up a nice 4th quarter comeback fight. I thought towards the end they had a chance to give GS their first loss back to back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*What an excellent game between the Magic and the Warriors! They made up for that abomination against the Lakers, as Steph became the first player in NBA history to hit 300 threes (and counting) :curry*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707068649442570240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707075373561819136


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Joel @Notorious @Stax Classic

Firstly I have to hand it to @Magic as that was an exhilarating post. :clap :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Tonight I saw the WARRIORS make NBA history live and in the flesh, though! :woo

As @Legit BOSS noted above, :curry hit his 300th three-pointer of the season! :woo And what a way to do it! :sodone 

The Warriors looked... good, overall, in the sense that the Splash Brothers were back shooting right again. Great shooters have to keep shooting as the Lakers game was definitely something of an outlier for these two fellas, but I was nevertheless genuinely impressed by the tenacity of :chefcurry and :klay to forget all about Sunday! :woo That's 12 40-point games for :curry2, leading the Association in that statistic! Many of the three-pointers he and his Splash Brother made were gloriously, aesthetically pleasing! :woo That one where the ball kept getting batted around by Magic players and WARRIORS players alike in the key until finally BOGUT pushed it toward Curry, and Bogut started running around happily, already seeking out the Warriors' end of the court to get on defense well before Curry even started shooting, as he was completely wide open, just beyond the arc, was truly hilarious, and a sight to behold...

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2016...s-celebrations-andrew-bogut-steph-curry-video :lol As Luke WALTON admitted after the game to Bay Area media, that is not what the coaching staff wants to see but he was still clearly amused. :lol

More seriously, what the coaching staff definitely does not want to see is 24 turnovers. The Warriors remained sloppy with the ball. 

I want to attribute at least some of that to the terrible flu :dray is evidently battling--he had to receive intravenous fluid a few hours before the game Monday--as he made a handful of truly inexplicable turnovers during the game, ostensibly attempting to throw the ball through Magic players as though they were apparitions. :lol Nevertheless, removing excuses or explanations, the Warriors have to clean this up and I am certain that they will before long. Rarely have I seen the whole team seem so unconditionally _tired_ as they did tonight. It's been a fairly grueling season, 56-6 or not, and it's definitely good that they are on the front end of a fairly lengthy home stand, during which several players can at least somewhat rehabilitate their little wounds and bruises, including Andre "IGGY" Iguodala, whose left hamstring barred him from playing tonight. Harrison BARNES was limping a bit at times during breaks in the game, clearly not 100%, either. 

On the bright side, it was wonderful to see Shaun LIVINGSTON contribute mightily off of the bench, giving the Dubs a significant boost in the fourth quarter just when they unquestionably needed it! :woo

And it's always fun to see James Michael McADOO receive meaningful minutes, as he was targeted for "hack"-attacking by the Magic and acquitted himself rather nicely at the line for Orlando's troubles! :woo

And while his passing was erratic, :dray gave it all, rebounding like a champ (so did STEPH, with 12 boards!), and still dropping plenty of dimes! Where he stood out most brilliantly was with his defensive effort, menacing the Magic throughout his 35 minutes of playing time! :woo Please let this man sleep for 30 hours straight, though. :side:

Anderson VAREJãO and MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS were okay if unremarkable, and the entire small ball unit without Iggy got utterly torched by the Magic in the fourth quarter (Green was sitting during this period as well, with Barnes playing the 5, haha... didn't work out too well). 

The point is, as Vin Diesel's character in the first _Fast and the Furious_ said, it doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile. Winning's winning! :woo 

And with this win the WARRIORS achieved NBA history, going 45-0 since, interestingly, dropping a midseason game to the Chicago Bulls last year, on their home court at ROARACLE ARENA! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin 

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*And don't forget that:curry leads the NBA in scoring AND high scores, despite having sat 15 4th quarters :curry.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Really excited for Spurs vs. Thunder this Saturday night, think its gonna be a great game. Also reports saying Durant leave OKC after season if do not reach Finals.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Really excited for Spurs vs. Thunder this Saturday night, think its gonna be a great game. Also reports saying Durant leave OKC after season if do not reach Finals.


I seriously doubt Durant's leaving, although if he does I don't know what team he could join that would give him any more of a chance.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I seriously doubt Durant's leaving, although if he does I don't know what team he could join that would give him any more of a chance.


Warriors.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Warriors.


1. Durant's not going to the Warriors.

2. I doubt the Warriors are going to get rid of what they have now just to sign a guy that makes their development process start all over. I'm not expert on the Warriors cap situation but I'm pretty sure they're not going to be able to sign Durant just like that while only giving up a couple role players. 

3. Durant isn't LeBron. Not everyone is LeBron. Odds are Durant isn't going to just join the best team in the league so he can win a title. Most players are against that ideology. And hell even regarding LeBron, he didn't even necessarily join the best team in the league. He joined a team that had Wade and Bosh in it. Mario Chalmers was the only other player on the roster at that point.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I seriously doubt Durant's leaving, although if he does I don't know what team he could join that would give him any more of a chance.


I don't think it's out of the question at all really. It's not guaranteed that Westbrook and Ibaka stick around after next year, so why sign long term if you can't get past Golden State, San Antonio, or even the Clippers for that matter with the roster you've got now? I think Magic suggested in here that he'll sign a one year deal this summer to stay in OKC and have another run at it plus make more money the following offseason to test free agency. Maybe that happens.

If he were to go to the East, he'd have an easier path of at least _getting_ to the finals. Washington is probably the only legitimate suitor, so why not? Chicago is about to get blown up so they're probably out and Miami is old so idk why you'd wanna go there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Technically speaking, he could still sign a one year deal and go to a different team.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Durant will sign a one-year contract with OKC with an option for next season that he would almost certainly turn down and enter free agency capable of earning nearly 40 million a year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Durant will sign a one-year contract with OKC with an option for next season that he would almost certainly turn down and enter free agency *capable of earning nearly 40 million a year*.


Wait, is that legit? Cause good lord if so. Doesn't LeBron make 23 million a year right now? Is the cap really going up that much? :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> Wait, is that legit? Cause good lord if so. Doesn't LeBron make 23 million a year right now? Is the cap really going up that much? :lol


The cap is expected to be 110~ and now we're going around 70, so yes, the cap will skyrocket through the next two years.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I keep forgetting about the damn cap going up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Durant will sign a one-year contract with OKC with an option for next season that he would almost certainly turn down and enter free agency *capable of earning nearly 40 million a year.*


*
*

From any team or OKC?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> 1. Durant's not going to the Warriors.
> 
> 2. I doubt the Warriors are going to get rid of what they have now just to sign a guy that makes their development process start all over. I'm not expert on the Warriors cap situation but I'm pretty sure they're not going to be able to sign Durant just like that while only giving up a couple role players.
> 
> 3. Durant isn't LeBron. Not everyone is LeBron. Odds are Durant isn't going to just join the best team in the league so he can win a title. Most players are against that ideology. And hell even regarding LeBron, he didn't even necessarily join the best team in the league. He joined a team that had Wade and Bosh in it. Mario Chalmers was the only other player on the roster at that point.


I figured GS not just cause they the champs and he almost guaranteed get title in Oakland but cause he said personally he loves the style of play. I just figured he be highly interested in playing with a team he can win and enjoy playing in a system like what GS has.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> From any team or OKC?


OKC. From what I understand, only teams will be able to give their own current players that kind of money, which, from what I understand, is why LeBron hasn't signed a full on max deal yet with Cleveland as he's waiting for the cap to go up.

Wow, it just occurred to me while I was typing that post that LeBron has never had a max contract before. How the fuck is that even possible?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

He could still get the same amount from any team, OKC can just offer an extra year.

Durant is for sure signing a one year deal and then him and Russ will both bounce and the Thunder will move back to Seattle in 2022 after 4 seasons in the tank.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I'm really interested in seeing what their fan support will look like when Durant & Westbrook inevitably leave. They've been spoiled since they've been there, only being a lower tier team during their inaugural season. So what the attendance will look like when they have to rebuild should be interesting.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I don't agree at all that them leaving is a for sure thing. If Durant is staying for another year, that's another chance for them to make moves in the off season.

They don't need another superstar or anything. An Aaron Afflalo or Iman Shumpert would do absolute wonders for the Thunder. They aren't all star talents or anything (although there's still hope for Shumpert if he stays healthy), but it fills a void that they are desperately missing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't agree at all that them leaving is a for sure thing. If Durant is staying for another year, that's another chance for them to make moves in the off season.
> 
> They don't need another superstar or anything. An Aaron Afflalo or Iman Shumpert would do absolute wonders for the Thunder. They aren't all star talents or anything (although there's still hope for Shumpert if he stays healthy), but it fills a void that they are desperately missing.


If they don't win a title before 2017 then it practically is.

The Thunder could've gotten JR & Shump last year but they chose Waiters instead.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If you're still awake, turn on this Wizards/Blazers game. Going into overtime right now after a MONSTROUS block from Henderson on Gortat. Been one hell of a game. First OT game of the season for the Wiz. Spurs are the only team in the league that hasn't played one yet.

EDIT: Lillard the assassin. :mj2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

My guy Larry Nance Jr out there just being part of a fun young Lakers team.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> If they don't win a title before 2017 then it practically is.
> 
> The Thunder could've gotten JR & Shump last year but they chose Waiters instead.


On a team that has Westbrook and Durant, JR would have been a pretty awful choice to put on the team since Shump was injured at that point. Waiters made sense but not as a starting guard. The sad part is that when he wants to be, Waiters can actually be a pretty damn good defender. And there were a lot of games back in Cleveland where he had great fourth quarter performances. I think being reduced to the sixth man in Cleveland when he was in a starting line up featuring Irving, LeBron, and Love, and being a bit of a non factor in OKC has killed his confidence. I thought Waiters was going to become the player OKC needed and so far I've been horribly wrong.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Did ever one player cut his own wages to have a competitive team? I'm just reading of some hometown players who wants more money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SonnenChael said:


> Did ever one player cut his own wages to have a competitive team? I'm just reading of some hometown players who wants more money.


Yes it's happened several times but it usually occurs with older vets. A player in his 20's still in his prime is less likely to take a paycut to play on a more competitive team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Durant will sign a one-year contract with OKC with an option for next season that he would almost certainly turn down and enter free agency capable of earning nearly 40 million a year.


This.

The amount of money he'd be leaving on the table by signing a long-term deal this summer is just absurd. I'll be shocked if he doesn't sign a bridge deal to get to the 35% max and an even bigger cap.



SonnenChael said:


> Did ever one player cut his own wages to have a competitive team? I'm just reading of some hometown players who wants more money.


Dirk is probably the most notable example. All three members of the Big 3 in Miami took sub-max contracts to help the Heat fill out the roster. Tim Duncan probably could have made more over the past five seasons than he has. You see it from time to time. Almost always veterans looking for one more championship run, though.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



RetepAdam. said:


> This.
> 
> The amount of money he'd be leaving on the table by signing a long-term deal this summer is just absurd. I'll be shocked if he doesn't sign a bridge deal to get to the 35% max and an even bigger cap.
> 
> ...



Thank you, the only one I've heard was Mr. German Wunderkind, because NBA isn't here that popular. Also the television times are horrible.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SonnenChael said:


> Thank you, the only one I've heard was Mr. German Wunderkind, because NBA isn't here that popular. Also the television times are horrible.


The thing about hometown discounts in the NBA is that it's the only one of the four major sports with a cap on individual player salaries. Max contracts pretty much dictate that all superstar players are kept for a discount, hometown or otherwise. So, if we're just talking about star players, it's kind of rare for them to take even more money off the top when they're probably already leaving a bit of money on the first place just due to the league's CBA.

For role players, there are probably a ton of examples of guys being willing to take hometown discounts. It's not pure altruism either. Uprooting a family sucks. If you've got kids in school, odds are, you want to find a reason to stay put.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> On a team that has Westbrook and Durant, JR would have been a pretty awful choice to put on the team since Shump was injured at that point. Waiters made sense but not as a starting guard. The sad part is that when he wants to be, Waiters can actually be a pretty damn good defender. And there were a lot of games back in Cleveland where he had great fourth quarter performances. I think being reduced to the sixth man in Cleveland when he was in a starting line up featuring Irving, LeBron, and Love, and being a bit of a non factor in OKC has killed his confidence. I thought Waiters was going to become the player OKC needed and so far I've been horribly wrong.


How exactly do you figure JR would have been ab ad fit alongside Westbrook and Durant? :dahell


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If they're passing it to Smith, he better be taking those shots, and he gladly would


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> How exactly do you figure JR would have been ab ad fit alongside Westbrook and Durant? :dahell


I don't...hence the "Smith would have been a terrible choice to have play alongside Westbrook and Durant" part.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't...hence the "Smith would have been a terrible choice to have play alongside Westbrook and Durant" part.


I misread it too at first.

He's asking why you think it would have been a bad fit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Charlotte wins again and the Heat finally lose! We are within striking distance of the fourth seed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic 

The bench comes up with 53 points in one of the best all-around games for the entire team of the season! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:chefcurry... That shot from halfcourt to end the first half. :sodone All of the dropping of dimes... :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:klay with some big shots! :dray with the shot back! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS with one of his best games as a WARRIOR! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin I believe he only made 18 three-pointers in his career up to this season; this season, hwoever, he's got 13 three-pointers to his name! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

IGGY back! And better than ever! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

BARBOSA with a brilliant game! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

BOGUT :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

LIVINGSTON doing work! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

VAREJAO! YEAH! He's given the WARRIORS way more than I ever hoped possible! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

BARNES, like, uh, made a basket or two and got a couple of rebounds and stuff! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*











:mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't...hence the "Smith would have been a terrible choice to have play alongside Westbrook and Durant" part.





RetepAdam. said:


> I misread it too at first.
> 
> He's asking why you think it would have been a bad fit.


^


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> ^


Oh. Sorry.

I just don't think Smith would be the player he is now if he went to OKC instead. With Irving and Love in the same starting line up and Shumpert being injured, Smith had to be in the starting line up. Because Irving and Love were weak defenders, I feel that Smith made the effort to become a valuable defender (something I never thought he would do and was 100% wrong about) since he didn't have much of a choice. If he would have went to OKC, he would have went to a team that didn't have the issues Cleveland had. They had a complete roster, they were a good unit, they played good defense. The adjustments Smith needed to make to be a valuable player in Cleveland I feel he wouldn't have made in OKC. And THAT JR Smith isn't someone I would ever want playing alongside someone like Westbrook and Durant. 

If Shumpert was eventually put in the starting line up while Smith comes off the bench however, then I guess you could say it would have produced different results. Idk. I hate Smith and am a big fan of Shumpert, so I'm completely biased in regards to those two.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Oh. Sorry.
> 
> I just don't think Smith would be the player he is now if he went to OKC instead. With Irving and Love in the same starting line up and Shumpert being injured, Smith had to be in the starting line up. Because Irving and Love were weak defenders, I feel that Smith made the effort to become a valuable defender (something I never thought he would do and was 100% wrong about) since he didn't have much of a choice. If he would have went to OKC, he would have went to a team that didn't have the issues Cleveland had. They had a complete roster, they were a good unit, they played good defense.


OKC has had some of the worst defense in the last two years(basically since they acquired Kanter), so saying they played good defense and JR wouldn't have to do his part there is just outright untrue. They also lack depth at the guard position, meaning JR Smith would have just as much of a load to do well there as he does in Cleveland.


> The adjustments Smith needed to make to be a valuable player in Cleveland I feel he wouldn't have made in OKC. And THAT JR Smith isn't someone I would ever want playing alongside someone like Westbrook and Durant.


One of the things Smith said helped him get more serious was the fact that Cleveland lacks the type of night life New York had, which hold true for OKC as well. Again I fail to see him not competing a higher level when OKC has the same problems that Cleveland was facing before acquiring him, which is primarily weak play at the 2 spot.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> OKC has had some of the worst defense in the last two years(basically since they acquired Kanter)


Kanter was acquired by OKC in February, a month after Smith and Shumpert got traded to Cleveland. If you're telling me Kanter was the reason OKC became a terrible defensive team overall, then that's irrelevant since they would have had Smith for a month well in advance of getting Kanter. Was OKC bad defensively before Kanter came along?



Magic said:


> One of the things Smith said helped him get more serious was the fact that Cleveland lacks the type of night life New York had, which hold true for OKC as well.


I didn't hear about this. But I just googled this and you're right (I should probably pay more attention to things going on outside of the NBA with these guys). My mistake.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Yes they were bad defensively before Kanter came along, but he's literally one of, if not the worst, interior defenders in the leagues and really hampers their defense whenever he's on. Since Ibaka got hurt last year he was forced to start and they were absolutely dreadful with him starting. But ya, they've been bad defensively since losing Sefo basically, at least compared to what they used to be, and are one of the worst these days.


One of the reasons they've had so many collapses as of late isn't just the poor offensive execution late in games, even though that's what everyone wants to focus on, it's their lack of ability to generate consistent stops when their team needs them and they're not scoring well. They basically have to rely on outscoring their opponents a lot of nights and when it fails they lose, regardless of their lead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> @Drago @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic
> 
> The bench comes up with 53 points in one of the best all-around games for the entire team of the season! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin
> 
> ...


I know a part of him misses Cleveland with the time he put with that team but I bet he is creaming his pants at a chance to finally get a ring or rings period for that matter.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> I know a part of him misses Cleveland with the time he put with that team but I bet he is creaming his pants at a chance to finally get a ring or rings period for that matter.


Also, he likes GSW offense because he gets to play with the ball, also he received a lot of love from everyone after he nailed an and-1 the other day against the Jazz, he's comfortable there and I think it will motivate him. I like his signing a lot tbh.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Awaiting OKC's epic collapse against the Spurs tomorrow night. In all seriousness though it should be a good game but taking Spurs in this one. Like GS they are unbeaten at home and OKC seems to just fall apart when the 4th quarter comes along and Spurs seem to turn it up at that point if they haven't already. I think only the Warriors will beat the Spurs at home this season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS



Rocketmansid said:


> I know a part of him misses Cleveland with the time he put with that team but I bet he is creaming his pants at a chance to finally get a ring or rings period for that matter.





Fighter Daron said:


> Also, he likes GSW offense because he gets to play with the ball, also he received a lot of love from everyone after he nailed an and-1 the other day against the Jazz, he's comfortable there and I think it will motivate him. I like his signing a lot tbh.


Completely agreed with both of you, gentlemen! :mark: 

Tonight, the WARRIORS put forth a mighty offensive effort while :klay locked up Damian Lillard! :woo :woo :woo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708508560066420737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708514392896180224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708529080212172800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708536766593167360
WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*I know @Magic is happy about WIGGINS throwing that game winning assist to Rubio. Or were you conflicted because it was against the Thunder? :kobe9

@DesolationRow Iggy is injured AGAIN! *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

i only give a fuck about westbrook.


wiggins came through :banderas


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Is it true anyone know if Melo might be interested in being traded to the Clippers? Guessing if that was to ever happen the Clippers would give up Blake Griffin for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*I'm gonna start posting Shaqtin a Fool in here. James Harden has to be THE worst defender in the league :mj4*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Also, he likes GSW offense because he gets to play with the ball, also he received a lot of love from everyone after he nailed an and-1 the other day against the Jazz, he's comfortable there and I think it will motivate him. I like his signing a lot tbh.


The best thing about his current time in Golden State is the fact that he's actually getting playing time. I will never understand why Cleveland didn't play him. I don't care about floor spacing for LeBron, it was stupid on their part not to give Andy playing time when they were in desperate need of more defense, which is what he provided. 

I'm also laughing my ass off at Cleveland fans who are creaming their pants over Channing Frye's 21 point performance against LA.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Its crazy to think we are a month away from he playoffs. This season is going by rather quick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Legit BOSS said:


> *@DesolationRow Iggy is injured AGAIN! *


I know. 

issed issed issed issed issed issed issed issed issed issed


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

OKC blowing yet another 4th quarter lead and lose. Can really see the Clippers getting the 3eed ore and more now. If LA can get Blake back healthy the Clippers could give the Spurs ore of a challenge.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*I know Brandon had a career Knight (8*D) against the Warriors, but Devin Booker is going to be a big star in the league within 2-3 years. He's playing very well as a Rookie. It's a shame that his team sucks so much.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wizards get blown out in back to back games against the Jazz... and the Nuggets. :fpalm Guess it's time to look ahead until next year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

What is with the wizards franchise? They are going backwards instead of forwards, they should be in the hunt for the title.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> What is with the wizards franchise? They are going backwards instead of forwards, they should be in the hunt for the title.


Injuries have been the biggest hit this year. Beal cannot stay healthy, Nene misses time as always, Alan Anderson goes in and out, and losing Pierce was a big hit to us. He was a leader and THE guy to take the last shot at the end of games. We don't really have an elite scorer right now or someone who can take over a game. Defense and free throw shooting have taken a step back too. I think they're in like the bottom five in the league in that category.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Cavs are shooting the lights out right now against the Clippers. 8/10 from three in the third quarter and they just hit 5 or 6 in a row.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Cavs smoked the Clippers, was expecting and hoping for a closer matchup.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

Thanks to hard work and dedication, the WARRIORS were able to defeat the Phoenix Suns at home! :drose

All kidding aside, the Suns could be considerably improved next season... Devin Booker and Brandon Knight... :sodone

WARRIORS, though! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :dray :klay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Brandon Knight will likely be the odd man out and coming off the bench considering Bledsoe is a better fit alongside Booker than Knight is. Knight can be a good player with the right team, but I don't really think the Suns are the right team.



Lakers made the game fun tonight and competitive coming back from 16 down. Really the fun part was how lively the crowd has been in these past few games. Every game is loud as fuck and commentators are right that it feels like a playoff atmosphere when the games are close. :banderas

@RetepAdam. Giannis is probably the best under 23 player outside of Davis/Towns right now. hell he has a legit case over towns as well. He's becoming a great player maker at a rapid pace since MCW's injury and all that is left is that jumper. All you gotta do is give in and say he's going to be the next superstar. :kobe3


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

5 days until The Record vs. The Streak.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Magic

Looks like we might have been right about the Hornets all along :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

oh we were and if not for mkg injury we'd be right about them>raps :mj


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Greek Freak! What a game and what a stretch of games for this yougin. 

The Bucks really keep showing they're the best non playoff team out there, but what's killing them is they're lacking defense and depth in their bench to get over that hump and not to mention losing MCW at the wrong time was a set back. Even though its taken the Bucks most of the season to discover it's identity, they're showing a bright future. They should think about missing the playoffs rather than getting whopped in the first round, and figure out some draft pick or trade that compliments their young bright stars.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Looking back at highlights from yesterday's Cavs-Clippers game, the Cavs did do a excellent job offensively and defensively. If they can play like that on a regular basis they can take GS 7 games in the Finals and make it a interesting series.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> oh we were and if not for mkg injury we'd be right about them>raps :mj


:haha


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> :haha


clearly you didn't see them play during his short stint back when they're defense was dramatically improved. :mj


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

... aaaaaand the Wizards are beating Detroit by 40. FORTY! I wish this team made sense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Well Detroit isn't even a playoff team, so...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> @RetepAdam. Giannis is probably the best under 23 player outside of Davis/Towns right now. *hell he has a legit case over towns as well.* He's becoming a great player maker at a rapid pace since MCW's injury and all that is left is that jumper. All you gotta do is give in and say he's going to be the next superstar. :kobe3


Point Giannis is very good, but let's pump the fucking brakes here.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> clearly you didn't see them play during his short stint back when they're defense was dramatically improved. :mj


they're not on our level magic :bosh

show respect


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Rockets beat Memphis 130-81. 

Holy shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> they're not on our level magic :bosh
> 
> show respect


the fuck have the raps accomplished to earn respect? :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> clearly you didn't see them play during his* short stint* back when they're defense was dramatically improved. :mj


:rudy


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Rockets beat Memphis 130-81.
> 
> Holy shit.


Yeah, I was shocked when I first saw that the Grizzlies were losing by 49, then I took a look at their roster. Almost all of their star and key players are injured and the roster they had out there was god awful. If some of their star and key players don't return soon, then they might drop all the way to the 8th seed.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Arcade said:


> Yeah, I was shocked when I first saw that the Grizzlies were losing by 49, then I took a look at their roster. Almost all of their star and key players are injured and the roster they had out there was god awful. If some of their star and key players don't return soon, then they might drop all the way to the 8th seed.


They would of been an early out regardless if they was healthy. Marc needs to go to a winner if he ever wants to win a ring.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709756749465706496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709775734500421632
WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Arcade said:


> Yeah, I was shocked when I first saw that the Grizzlies were losing by 49, then I took a look at their roster. Almost all of their star and key players are injured and the roster they had out there was god awful. If some of their star and key players don't return soon, then they might drop all the way to the 8th seed.


Nah, they will win enough games to be ahead of Blazers, Mavs, Rockets and Jazz. Neither of those teams are consistent enough.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Mavs are who I thought they were initially. They just got off to a hot start and are coming back down to earth, and are benefiting from the West outside of the top 4 being the worst it's been in like 20 years


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> The Mavs are who I thought they were initially. They just got off to a hot start and are coming back down to earth, and are benefiting from the West outside of the top 4 being the worst it's been in like 20 years


Yeah its been awhile since the west has been on the same level as the east from 5-8. I hope the eastern conference someday can get on the level the west has been on for most of these past seasons.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A damaging loss by Charlotte at home to Dallas. It was an embarrassment!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Glad to see Pacers winning against Celtics. These upcoming games are crucial, the battle for the PO spots is really interesting in the east


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @Skins @Stax Classic

What a game tonight at ROARACLE!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

18 three-pointers by the WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:dray clamped down on Kristaps Porzingis, who went 1-11 with 2 points for the night! :

MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS with three three-pointers! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

JAMES MICHAEL MCADOO with his first career three-pointer! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Got to see _this_ live and in person, too! :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710313295287336960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710313911396925440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710317788037046272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710325954170630144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710323682359402496
What a game! What a blowout! 

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I'm not gonna make a Blazers game this year :mcgee1


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Saturday needs to come sooner.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wish the NBA playoffs could be half as exciting as the NCAA's


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*





*
Who do you guys have on ABC this Saturday night? This game will be super interesting, because the Warriors are attempting to break the Bulls' record, while simultaneously trying to place a dent in the Spurs 32-0 win streak at home over them that dates back to 1997, along with their undefeated regular season streak at home for this year. I think the Warriors will be able to edge them out, but it'll be very close.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I think both GSW and SAS end the playoffs without dropping a single game at home the entire season


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

After the Wizards lost 5 in a row and got blown out multiple times on the road, I pretty much decided to stop paying attention and give up on their playoff hopes. What do they turn around and do? Win three straight and John Wall records back-to-back triple doubles. WTF, this team makes no sense!!! 

They're only a game out of 8th but I don't want them there because that pretty much means a sweep against Cleveland. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The July free agent moratorium has been shortened to five days now. Interesting...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Thank you for giving Sean Kilpatrick a chance, Nets @RetepAdam.

He's been grinding for years. I knew he'll stick somewhere eventually. I'm happy for him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Hornets get a statement win in Miami. Big Al gave Whiteside that work!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710660281983041536 :mj4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

:klay with 39 points, 10 three-pointers, and he blew off Jim Barnett to talk to Dallas Cowboy wide receiver Dez Bryant immediately after the game! :woo :woo

:curry with 31 points! :dance :dance

:dray with his usual grand game! :dance :dance

That first half was one of the most lopsided officiating affairs I've ever seen with the Mavs getting every call but it mattered little as the WARRIORS put together a fine team effort on the first stop on a back-to-back on the road, with the long-awaited game in San Antonio looming Saturday night!

BARNES! :mark: SPEIGHTS! :mark: BOGUT! :mark: (Too bad he got injured.  Looks like he probably won't play against the Spurs. ) BARBOSA! :mark: LIVINGSTON! :mark: MCADOO! :mark: VAREJAO! :mark: 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Matt Barnes is insane!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@DesolationRow

*IGGY's presence will be sorely missed tonight against the Spurs .*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

And Bogut, though I didn't expect GSW to win in SA with a full Warriors squad before the playoffs anyways.

I fully expect both teams to enter the conference finals undefeated at home, and lean to going 7 with the home team winning every game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

No Bogut tonight. It's insane that I still see Golden State winning this one in spite of that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I came here to bury abc's awful electric 3pt line (if this is basketball's tv future I'm done) and I'm leaving pissed because I had to click on three different threads to even find the NBA thread because of the overly cute thread names.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

#ThanksJM ut renaming multiple threads the same damn thing


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Spurs and Warriors chess match continues. I'm intrigued. I want more


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> No Bogut tonight. It's insane that I still see Golden State winning this one in spite of that.


bitch


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> And Bogut, though I didn't expect GSW to win in SA with a full Warriors squad before the playoffs anyways.
> 
> I fully expect both teams to enter the conference finals undefeated at home, and lean to going 7 with the home team winning every game.


I hope this happens :mark: this series has to go 7


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Fissiks said:


> bitch


Completely unnecessary. Enjoy the de-rep.

Incredible defensive performance by the Spurs, and with only 8 minutes of playing time by Duncan. 

I'm curious to see how the Warriors respond when they play the Spurs again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



> "I think they had a better game than last game, which shouldn't have been that hard."


Draymond throwing some shade. I like it, I like it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Completely unnecessary. Enjoy the de-rep.
> 
> Incredible defensive performance by the Spurs, and with only 8 minutes of playing time by Duncan.
> 
> *I'm curious to see how the Warriors respond when they play the Spurs again.*


*
*

When is the next game and isn't it the final regular season matchup? Also isn't that game back in San Antonio?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Feraligatr said:


> Draymond throwing some shade. I like it, I like it.


Hopefully that and Steve Kerr's reaction in the game last night starts a rapid rivalry. Was hoping the Clippers-Warriors would of been a modern day heated rivalry like it should of been.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Hopefully that and Steve Kerr's reaction in the game last night starts a rapid rivalry. Was hoping the Clippers-Warriors would of been a modern day heated rivalry like it should of been.


Nah, no harm done. That's just Draymond being Draymond. He's a competitor.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> When is the next game and isn't it the final regular season matchup? Also isn't that game back in San Antonio?


No they meet two more times from what I understand. All I do know is that it'll be on the night of a back to back for the Warriors when they go to San Antonio again, which is one of the reasons why I think this game doesn't prove anything in regards to how these two teams will play against each other in the playoffs, assuming they meet.

With that said, the fact that the Spurs did this with Duncan only playing 8 minutes and not even scoring says a lot. And Parker did a fantastic job of putting constant pressure on Curry.

Either way though, I don't like the Spurs chances here. Even if they beat Golden State, I don't like how they match up with Cleveland.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

thread title about :dwight using stickum pls


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> No they meet two more times from what I understand. All I do know is that it'll be on the night of a back to back for the Warriors when they go to San Antonio again, which is one of the reasons why I think this game doesn't prove anything in regards to how these two teams will play against each other in the playoffs, assuming they meet.
> 
> With that said, the fact that the Spurs did this with Duncan only playing 8 minutes and not even scoring says a lot. And Parker did a fantastic job of putting constant pressure on Curry.
> 
> Either way though, I don't like the Spurs chances here. Even if they beat Golden State, *I don't like how they match up with Cleveland.*




Really? Why?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> Really? Why?


To be honest I'm not sure what it is. They just haven't looked good against Cleveland in both meetings this year. I know they won the first meeting, but it was against a team that was running circles around their defense, and I don't see Lue keeping Love in if the Spurs are basing their offense around his defense like Blatt did. 

I don't know. I've seen both games twice and it's weird.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I have a hard time seeing Lou keep up coaching wise with Popovich in a 7 game series.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wizards get a big win over the Hawks tonight and the Hornets upset the Spurs after making a MASSIVE comeback. Playoff picture in the East shakin up by the day.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Charlotte only scored seven points in the first quarter and came back and won! :mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Charlotte only scored seven points in the first quarter and came back and won! :mark:


:surprise:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> To be honest I'm not sure what it is. They just haven't looked good against Cleveland in both meetings this year. I know they won the first meeting, but it was against a team that was running circles around their defense, and I don't see Lue keeping Love in if the Spurs are basing their offense around his defense like Blatt did.
> 
> I don't know. I've seen both games twice and it's weird.


You know if Miami can get Bosh back healthy and contribute to an extent, and the rest of the team continues to stay healthy while improving, they could be a serious threat to Cleveland in the playoffs. Cavs are 0-4 in Miami these last two years.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> You know if Miami can get Bosh back healthy and contribute to an extent, and the rest of the team continues to stay healthy while improving, they could be a serious threat to Cleveland in the playoffs. Cavs are 0-4 in Miami these last two years.


Bosh probably won't come back healthy unfortunately, and it's a shame because Miami really could be a dangerous team.

With that said, we need to look at the context of that 0-4 record. The last game was an experiment game for the Cavs starting line up and wasn't an expected victory due to that. And LeBron sat out for the second meeting with the Heat last season. 

Make no mistake about it, Miami's a good team. But no one in the East is beating Cleveland.



Magic said:


> I have a hard time seeing Lou keep up coaching wise with Popovich in a 7 game series.


Who the fuck is Lou :dahell

You're right though, I can't really see Lue doing much against Pop from a coaching standpoint. Blatt on the other hand probably would have had a better shot...


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Sorry for double post, but this needs to be seen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712109059189551105
:mj4


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lol low sack soreness...surely they not mean...lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Who the fuck is Lou :dahell
> 
> You're right though, I can't really see Lue doing much against Pop from a coaching standpoint. Blatt on the other hand probably would have had a better shot...



Blatt was a good coach. He made good adjustments in the playoffs after losing two stars(in the playoffs) and his offensive system(that the Lebron and co never actually ran) was also heaped with praise and was a good system. That offensive system is part of the reason Warriors wanted him. 

Blatt is a far and away better coach than Lue. :toomanykobes


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Bosh probably won't come back healthy unfortunately, and it's a shame because Miami really could be a dangerous team.
> 
> With that said, we need to look at the context of that 0-4 record. The last game was an experiment game for the Cavs starting line up and wasn't an expected victory due to that. And LeBron sat out for the second meeting with the Heat last season.
> 
> ...


I'm not expecting Miami to win, just saying they could. Raptors and Celtics aswell could pose a threat. But Cleveland going back to the Finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Nurkic is that dude; staring down LeBron last night :banderas

Too bad he's always out of shape, gets injured, and/or is a victim of logjam. Fuck it, the whole trifecta. Still that dude though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Charlotte wins again. Too bad Miami keeps winning!


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Charlotte wins again. Too bad Miami keeps winning!


Charlotte just keeps surprising me this season in a good way.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

:dray flat-out carried the WARRIORS to victory over a tremendously high-powered but somewhat defensively-deficient young Timberwolves team in need of a far better coach! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

(I saw the Monday night game quite late last night. :lol)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Craig Sager has 3-6 months to live. That's some fucked up shit as I grew up with him always being around in the NBA and he's going to be gone and of all ways, it has to be the cancer he beat before. :mj2


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> Blatt was a good coach. He made good adjustments in the playoffs after losing two stars(in the playoffs) and his offensive system(that the Lebron and co never actually ran) was also heaped with praise and was a good system. That offensive system is part of the reason Warriors wanted him.
> 
> Blatt is a far and away better coach than Lue. :toomanykobes


Blatt is a well respected coach in Europe, he coached dozens of teams to championships and hs won coach of the year quite a few times in the European League. I used to watch him a lot over here.

Sure it isn't the same as the NBA but he was definately better fitted for the job then Lue, the man was signed originally to rebuild the team and out came Lebron rejoining the Cavs not long after and overruling his plays and decisions.

I hope another team in the NBA give him a chance.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



That Guy said:


> Blatt is a well respected coach in Europe, he coached dozens of teams to championships and hs won coach of the year quite a few times in the European League. I used to watch him a lot over here.
> 
> Sure it isn't the same as the NBA but he was definately better fitted for the job then Lue, the man was signed originally to rebuild the team and out came Lebron rejoining the Cavs not long after and overruling his plays and decisions.
> 
> *I hope another team in the NBA give him a chance.*




I be interested to see the 76ers give him a shot. I do not see Brett Brown working out long term. And GM Sam Hinkie needs to go too, we need a proper GM.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*










Kilpatrick, the new Nets phenom :mark:. Put some more gel in your hair Lin :mark:.

Started from the bottom, now playing for his home team bama4


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*






wasn't sure where to put this, don't ask how i found this but i laughed hard thought I might share :lmao

John Cena teaches how to flop in the NBA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hardaway Jr. been looking good lately. Budenholzer is a miracle worker.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Headliner @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @Seabs @Stax Classic

:banderas :banderas :banderas

What a game to attend, Wednesday night, against the vile Los Angeles Clippers, with the chance to SWEEP LA! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

And so the Golden State Warriors did indeed sweep all four games of the season against the LA Clippers--for the first time since 1986-'87, while taking their fifty-first straight game at Oracle Arena and making it nearly impossible for the San Antonio Spurs to take the #1 seed with an increasingly tiny number of games remaining on the regular season schedule. 

Andrew BOGUT returning from his minor toe injury was a major boost. The Clippers were intense in the early going, clearly looking to avoid the season sweep at the hands of their upstate rivals. Uncharacteristically, the Warriors were able to minimize the contributions of Chris Paul and JJ Redick, with both opening 1-of-5 from the field, and ultimately representing a mere combined 22 points on 29 shots. The Warriors constantly switched on Redick as his nearly NFL wide receiver style of offensive attack, relying on not merely one but typically multiple screeners in the Clippers' half-court offensive schemes, was counteracted by the Warriors staying ahead and rarely losing Redick. Where the usual suspects flailed, the Clippers' bench was startlingly potent. They gave the Clippers the advantage after one quarter, by five points, representing 20 of the Clippers' 28 first-quarter points. And DeAndre Jordan once again played like a cornerstone; he played like the rebound-inhaling, lob-attractant beast he can be for nearly all of his 38 minutes on the floor, his offensive output broken down with 19 points and 20 rebounds. Andrew Bogut, however, stepped up to the challenge, ensuring that the Warriors in the first half would not suffer from too great a series of misfortunes on the boards. Logging in only 20 minutes, Bogut delivered an exemplary plus-18 plus-minus for the game to highlight the 10 rebounds of the night. MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS was critical in giving Bogut the second half off with his taxed toe, exhibiting remarkable defense by his standards throughout, while also hitting yet another three-pointer to the delight of everyone in attendance! 

:curry improvised once he recognized that his shot was not falling with any regularity, attacking the Clippers for a cornucopia of layups and finger roll runners. With 33 points, 5 assists and 4 rebounds, Curry didn't have a great night for himself, as the almost-certain MVP, but it remained an excellent all-around performance. One shot where Curry created for himself with a fake against Jordan, who was guarding him, was a personal favorite of the night. :klay was massive in the second half, yet again demonstrating just how nearly automatic he truly is from distance, going 7-of-10 from three-point range while following his Splash Brother's efforts to drive and layup the Clippers to death en route to 32 points while being a defensive menace on the wings. Both Splash Brothers made some ostensibly "impossible" layups, and in Klay's case, got fouled in the process. 

:dray was also his usual stellar self, giving the Warriors a critical 12 points with assertive layups and a dunk, and Shaun LIVINGSTON was the ringleader of the bench alongside Speights and Leandro BARBOSA, giving the Warriors a necessary uptick in energy fairly late in the game.

I may have almost lost my voice screaming. :side:

The main difference was the gulf in the three-point shooting between the two teams. Otherwise they were evenly matched. Fast break points, rebounds, assists, turnovers, blocks, all quite similar to one another. And the Clippers' bench dramatically outperformed the Warriors' on this night--the Clippers' problem was that their non-Jordan starters were largely neutralized by the Warriors' starters. 

The Clippers are a bunch of repulsive, inveterate floppers, though. Goodness gracious did that referee crew fall for their antics time and time again. :no: Consequently loved it when Draymoneyyyyy just knocked Jamal Crawford down while "setting a screen." :side: Flop like a bitch, get knocked down like a bitch--or something like that, right, @AryaDark? :curry2 :woo

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Salah Mejri the Skyrim giant. Forgot Carliste had him in his arsenal. The last time I saw him was against OKC a few months ago. Since Parsons and ZaZa are done, guess he had no choice but to expose him. The guys a freak. Hope he gets extended run.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> @Drago @Headliner @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @Seabs @Stax Classic
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> ...


All I'm getting out of this is that the Warriors were able to sweep the regular season series with the Clippers, but not the Lakers :mj4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:lmao @AlternateDemise... :sodone :lol Fair enough, fair enough.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> *All I'm getting out of this is that the Warriors were able to sweep the regular season series with the Clippers, but not the Lakers :mj4*


*

*

:surprise: 

In other news LBJ said he would love to play with CP3, Melo and Wade and would be willing to take a pay cut to go do it too. Highly doubt this happens but would be highly interesting if it did. Just to have some fun with this lets say this whole thing did go down, on what team would it go down on? LA? NY? Miami? Cleveland? 

P.S. why LBJ never discussed with Wade and Melo before in all joining NY? Mo ended up with the Knicks anyways and LBJ had shown high interest with the Knicks when he was in Cleveland. Wonder why the 3 of them or Wade, LBJ and Bosh never wen to the Knicks in 2010 instead.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> In other news LBJ said he would love to play with CP3, Melo and Wade and would be willing to take a pay cut to go do it too.


Actually this was said a while ago, before he came back to Cleveland in fact. I wish the people reporting these things would point that out more clearly as a shit ton of people are overreacting to this. 



Rocketmansid said:


> P.S. why LBJ never discussed with Wade and Melo before in all joining NY? Mo ended up with the Knicks anyways and LBJ had shown high interest with the Knicks when he was in Cleveland. Wonder why the 3 of them or Wade, LBJ and Bosh never wen to the Knicks in 2010 instead.


Well for starters I just need to point out that I don't think LeBron ever truly considered the Knicks. They weren't an ideal choice even when Amare joined. I think it was truly between just Cleveland and Miami. I honestly thought Chicago was the best option, since they had a great starting five (and they would have been an insanely good defensive team if LeBron joined) and if LeBron joined, they would have had a great bench as well. But ultimately, I think he wanted to create a new legacy in Miami rather than win in a franchise known for having six NBA titles from arguably (and at this point, undeniably) the greatest basketball player in history. 

In regards to joining up with Carmelo, that wasn't possible. When LeBron and Wade were both free agents, Carmelo still had another year left on his contract. No matter what, unless they all joined the Nuggets (which wasn't possible), there was no way Carmelo could join up with them. Carmelo couldn't get traded to said team that had LeBron and Wade on it, because there weren't going to be enough pieces to make a trade for a player like Melo possible. And because of the fact that Miami signed a lot of free agent talent that year, they didn't have nearly enough cap space to sign someone like Carmelo in the next off season. It wouldn't surprise me if Carmelo was left out of the conversation completely, because really there was no way he could join up with them.

But most importantly (and I think this was the biggest factor), Wade didn't want to leave Miami, no matter the circumstances. He loved it there, won a ring there, did everything he basically wanted at that point. So he did the gutsy thing and signed a contract to stay there. LeBron felt the same way in regards to Cleveland, and tried to get other star players to come to Cleveland. And he failed. Amare went to New York. Chris Bosh, a close friend of LeBron's at that point, ended up taking Wade's offer to join Miami. So LeBron was completely out of options and had no choice but to join Miami.

So really, even if Carmelo knew he was going to be traded to New York eventually (which I don't think he did), it wouldn't have really mattered. Wade wasn't going to leave Miami, and because Bosh had a win now mindset (especially since New York acquired a star player who played his position), he felt Miami was the best option. And when it comes right down to it, LeBron had much better options at that point than New York (I would argue that even Cleveland was still a better option). And most importantly, LeBron was horribly desperate for a championship. Thus, he joined Miami, with a star player who had already led his team to a title and another star player who was just as hungry for one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Happy Birthday, Myles Turner. That's a grown-ass man right there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Cleveland can say whatever but they are not very good right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Losing a home-and-home series against the Knicks. :ugh2

Still, it's probably for the best though. No need to make the playoffs just to get owned by Lebron and friends again. Miss the playoffs, and maybe, we'll get the changes we need.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Cleveland can say whatever but they are not very good right now.


I don't see how losing a pointless game on the night of a back to back makes them look all that bad, this is pretty common for top teams towards the end of the regular season. Last season? Yeah, sure, they needed to prove that they were capable of winning against any team they went up against and gave their all in every game (which is only elevated more by the fact that Atlanta had a sixty win season and the one seed). This season? Cleveland's the clear cut best team in the east and don't have much to prove unless they go up against top teams, where they've looked very good apart from the Golden State game (although we shouldn't ignore the fact that they held Golden State to 89 in their first meeting with them and only lost by six). 

Or this is me just thinking that they're pulling a 2010 Boston Celtics. Either way I don't think this proves much.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Actually this was said a while ago, before he came back to Cleveland in fact. I wish the people reporting these things would point that out more clearly as a shit ton of people are overreacting to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't see how losing a pointless game on the night of a back to back makes them look all that bad, this is pretty common for top teams towards the end of the regular season. Last season? Yeah, sure, they needed to prove that they were capable of winning against any team they went up against and gave their all in every game (which is only elevated more by the fact that Atlanta had a sixty win season and the one seed). This season? Cleveland's the clear cut best team in the east and don't have much to prove unless they go up against top teams, where they've looked very good apart from the Golden State game (although we shouldn't ignore the fact that they held Golden State to 89 in their first meeting with them and only lost by six).
> 
> Or this is me just thinking that they're pulling a 2010 Boston Celtics. Either way I don't think this proves much.



They clearly have some issues. They've played worse with Kevin Love starting than when he's out, they have consistency problems, JR has slowed down from earlier in the season, and they just lost a game where James was 13/16.

Heat looked a lot better than them as well in their most recent game and that will make for an interesting series.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> They clearly have some issues. They've played worse with Kevin Love starting than when he's out, they have consistency problems, JR has slowed down from earlier in the season, and they just lost a game where James was 13/16.


I think the biggest issue at the moment is Mozgov. While he seems to have improved a bit from the start of the season, he's still far from the guy we saw play out of his mind for Cleveland last season. If he can find a way to be that rim protector again, then you can live with the fact that Smith has slowed down a bit or that Love is impacting the Cavs from a quality standpoint. More than anything, they need their defensive identity from last year back. It's a team process but it starts with him. 



Magic said:


> Heat looked a lot better than them as well in their most recent game and that will make for an interesting series.


You mean the game where the starting line up for the Cavs was changed at the last minute? Where Kevin Love got put at Center? I think you're ignoring the context here. I see Miami taking one game from Cleveland, maybe two. It definitely won't be a sweep, but it's highly unlikely that Miami would win that series (and you can quote me on it if I'm wrong). The interesting series is going to be against Toronto, and not because of the fact that Toronto is the second seed but because of Kyle Lowery and how Irving is going to defend him (or whether or not he actually does defend him).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Aldridge deserves even more money :done

Give Kawhi a vacation until the playoffs btw. We don't even need him. Spurs are unstoppable :kobe9


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713572995017486337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713579241477046273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713582549927198720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713583695303565313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713584527285686272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713588753915387904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713590162899349504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713591833129984000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713591145083744257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713590248085651456
:klay :curry :dray :sodone

MO BUCKETS SPEIGHTS with another three-pointer! :woo :woo :woo :sodone

BARNES with some big points, big rebounds, great hustle in that 4th quarter! :mark: 

Klay Thompson is ridiculous. If Steph Curry didn't go into the NBA I'm pretty sure that a good argument could be made that :klay is the best shooter in the world. He's on pace to blow past Curry's previous three-point-shots-made-in-a-season record, while Curry keeps elevating his own record. And as a team the WARRIORS surpassed the 3PFGM record of 933 that the Houston Rockets had for 2014-'15 tonight! :mark: WARRIORS are on pace to reach 1,060! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

BOGUT was dominant when he was in, too! :mark:

The defense needs to be far better than it was tonight. However, it made for a highly entertaining game! 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Who's gonna have more @DesolationRow, Curry 3's or Harden TO's on the season? :banderas


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I think the biggest issue at the moment is Mozgov. While he seems to have improved a bit from the start of the season, he's still far from the guy we saw play out of his mind for Cleveland last season. If he can find a way to be that rim protector again, then you can live with the fact that Smith has slowed down a bit or that Love is impacting the Cavs from a quality standpoint. More than anything, they need their defensive identity from last year back. It's a team process but it starts with him.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the game where the starting line up for the Cavs was changed at the last minute? Where Kevin Love got put at Center? I think you're ignoring the context here. I see Miami taking one game from Cleveland, maybe two. It definitely won't be a sweep, but it's highly unlikely that Miami would win that series (and you can quote me on it if I'm wrong). The interesting series is going to be against Toronto, and not because of the fact that Toronto is the second seed but because of *Kyle Lowery and how Irving is going to defend him (or whether or not he actually does defend him).*


*
*

Gotta see if Kyrie will even be healthy at that point.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> Gotta see if Kyrie will even be healthy at that point.


Irving to my surprise has remained consistently healthy this season although he did start the season late. Never the less, it's noteworthy. To my knowledge he hasn't sat out any games due to injury since returning.

What's the most amount of games Irving has played without getting injured?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Michael Beasley saving the Rockets season ( somewhat ). Good for him. Went over to China and improved himself. Too bad that YMCA Rockets defense is gonna ruin this comeback story; right out of the playoff race.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Feraligatr said:


> Michael Beasley saving the Rockets season ( somewhat ). Good for him. Went over to China and improved himself. Too bad that YMCA Rockets defense is gonna ruin this comeback story; right out of the playoff race.


and uh, who exactly is going to take them out of the play off race? Utah?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Feraligatr said:


> Michael Beasley saving the Rockets season ( somewhat ). Good for him. Went over to China and improved himself. Too bad that YMCA Rockets defense is gonna ruin this comeback story; right out of the playoff race.


His performance since joining the Rockets has been incredible. I'm happy for him. I hope he can keep this up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Irving to my surprise has remained consistently healthy this season although he did start the season late. Never the less, it's noteworthy. To my knowledge he hasn't sat out any games due to injury since returning.
> 
> *What's the most amount of games Irving has played without getting injured?*


*

*

Not sure.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I need to get the League Pass already. The Cavs are fun to watch but it gets old after a while if you're not a fan of them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> and uh, who exactly is going to take them out of the play off race? Utah?


Blazers, Jazz, and the Mavericks gonna take the last spots IMO.

Speaking of the Jazz though, Shelvin Mack turned out to be a good acquisition. Well... I guess anything with a pulse would be an upgrade over Trey Burke.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Hopefully this starts a new winning streak for Charlotte.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I need to get the League Pass already. The Cavs are fun to watch but it gets old after a while if you're not a fan of them.


Where do you live? Ohio area?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Where do you live? Ohio area?


Yep. Gonna try moving back to Boston once Grad School ends.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Feraligatr said:


> Blazers, Jazz, and the Mavericks gonna take the last spots IMO.
> 
> Speaking of the Jazz though, Shelvin Mack turned out to be a good acquisition. Well... I guess anything with a pulse would be an upgrade over Trey Burke.


Burke really hit a midseason wall, which is disappointing because he was playing perfectly fine as backup PG for the first half of the year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Doesn't matter who gets the 8th seed in the west cause they getting swept by GS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*







:mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The best vs. the worst is going down right now for the first NBA history and I think sports too. I will be highly surprised if the 76ers even pull this win out. This shouldn't even be a game at all, Warriors should win and win big time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic Good question about whether or not Curry will have more three-pointers or :harden will have more turnovers. :lmao 

:curry is definitely not playing at his best right now but he still put up 20 points and WOW... :klay should truly be the NBA Player of the Week! :woo :woo :woo Back-to-back 40-point games! :mark: KLAY averaging 37+ points over the last three! :cheer :cheer :cheer

:dray with his, I believe, 12th triple double of the season! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS with yet another fantastic offensive flurry off of the bench! :mark: That three-point stroke is immaculate! :mark: Let the big man shoot from Berkeley! :mark: :cheer :woo

BOGUT. BARNES. IAN CLARK. MCADOO. 

HAPPY EASTER, WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> The best vs. the worst is going down right now for the first NBA history and I think sports too. I will be highly surprised if the 76ers even pull this win out. This shouldn't even be a game at all, Warriors should win and win big time.


To be fair earlier in the year they faced off with curry and iggy and a full warrior team healthy (to my memory, might be mistaken with that) and the 76rs almost pulled off the win, came back in the 4th and were one shot away from tying the game. 

As much as people laugh at the 76rs and Laker's this season they do have a great young squad that can pull off wins against some of the best teams and hang with them (lakers' win against the warriors last month was amazing) and i think 2 or so years down the line they could do well in the playoffs if they continue improving like this.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

That Guy said:


> Rocketmansid said:
> 
> 
> > The best vs. the worst is going down right now for the first NBA history and I think sports too. I will be highly surprised if the 76ers even pull this win out. This shouldn't even be a game at all, Warriors should win and win big time.
> ...


Green sat out against the 76ers in that game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Green sat out against the 76ers in that game.


No, in fact :dray admitted to being chiefly responsible for the 76ers being so close to winning that game, as he was turnover-happy looking to secure a triple-double.  Fortunately he did get that triple-double without being a TO-machine last night. :lol :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> No, in fact :dray admitted to being chiefly responsible for the 76ers being so close to winning that game, as he was turnover-happy looking to secure a triple-double.  Fortunately he did get that triple-double without being a TO-machine last night. :lol :woo


:hmm: I could have sworn Green sat out in that game. I know someone did.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*










Bulls below 500. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pau is so jealous of Nikola's beard powers


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



That Guy said:


> To be fair earlier in the year they faced off with curry and iggy and a full warrior team healthy (to my memory, might be mistaken with that) and the 76rs almost pulled off the win, came back in the 4th and were one shot away from tying the game.
> 
> As much as people laugh at the 76rs and Laker's this season they do have a great young squad that can pull off wins against some of the best teams and hang with them (lakers' win against the warriors last month was amazing) and i think 2 or so years down the line they could do well in the playoffs if they continue improving like this.


Lakers I can see doing something cause of the history of the team but I do not trust the 76ers franchise, they have not giving me anything to trust them for. Lakers have 18 championships and not use to seasons like this, so they have a rich history of winning and proving to bounce back and get back to the top, 76ers just do not have that history of doing such things.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

17 championships and we deeply miss Dr. Buss. :mj2


76ers have a better surplus of young talent, but they basically need EMBIID to come back healthy otherwise it won't matter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@A-C-P


The Greek Freak will be the point guard for the Bucks in 16-17. :banderas


lel @ that wasted traded for MCW tho.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> 17 championships and we deeply miss Dr. Buss. :mj2
> 
> 
> 76ers have a better surplus of young talent,* but they basically need EMBIID to come back healthy otherwise it won't matter.*


*

*

It won't matter cause I doubt if he will last or even comeback period.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> @A-C-P
> 
> 
> The Greek Freak will be the point guard for the Bucks in 16-17. :banderas
> ...




We will gladly take him back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

why would you gladly take him back when he was one of the worst point guards you could possibly have starting for you? I mean ish really isn't that much different.

And embiid is the sixers only chance to ever become great again since he was the player they banked on becoming a superstar.

if shit went the way they wanted they could have had noel/towns/wiggins. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

They want him back so they can draft a big again for the next 3 years


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lakers fans this is what your want?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

i want our draft pick, not dream scenarios.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I wrote a dojo debate about how the Bucks fucked up the Knight trade not by making it, but by not just taking the Lakers pick

Also, where's Ben Simmons fit in to that @SpeedStick?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SpeedStick said:


> Lakers fans this is what your want?


:kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Isn't Horford kinda small for a center?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

:dray one assist away from another triple-double! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:woo WARRIORS :woo 67-7 :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Shooting for that 90 win season


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> Isn't Horford kinda small for a center?


he's played center pretty much his whole career


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Charlotte closing in on that playoff berth. :kemba


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Russel's career is done in LA :sodone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Russell isn't going anywhere. If anything Young & Lou Will be shipped out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

For a few years it was looking kinda rough, but this year's rookie class balled out. Pretty satisfied. I also thought we wouldn't see a once in a generation talent no time soon, but Towns looking to be that guy. Definitely ROTY.

1. Towns
2. Porzingis
3. Booker
4. Okafor
5. Jokic
6. Turner
7. Russell
8. Mudiay
9. Portis
10. Richardson

I wanted to put Cauley-Stein at 10, but Karl is a dumbass ( who doesn't like defense obv ) and keeps giving Acy minutes. He just haven't played enough. Besides though, Josh Richardson ( along with Winslow ) has really stepped up with helping out Wade while Bosh dealing with his blood clots. I think the Heat are gonna surprise a few people with a deep playoff run.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

* Sorry for the double post *

Mind as well do this while it's on my mind:

Coach of the Year: Brad Stevens for the Celtics. Terry Stotts as runner-up for the Blazers. 

DPOTY: Draymond Green. Kawhi Leonard as runner-up. 

ROTY: Karl Anthony-Towns.

6th Man of the year: Jamal Crawford. Wouldn't be a big deal though if Evan Turner, Will Barton, Enes Kanter, Jeremy Lin, or even Dennis Schroder gets it. 

Most Improved: Will Barton, Jae Crowder, Ian Mahinmi, and C.J. McCollum are all recognized. Probably missing a few others though. Too lazy.

Breaking down their wall: Giannis Antetokounmpo and Kemba Walker.

MVP: Kawhi Leonard because I'm biased. Stephen Curry or LeBron James probably.

Disappointments of the year: Ty Lawson, Danny Green, Houston Rockets, Milwaukee Bucks, and Washington Wizards ( was a darkhorse for the finals last year IMO until Wall got injured. Expected much more from them ).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NO MORE TRADES*



Feraligatr said:


> For a few years it was looking kinda rough, but this year's rookie class balled out. Pretty satisfied. I also thought we wouldn't see a once in a generation talent no time soon, but Towns looking to be that guy. Definitely ROTY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure how you can say WCS hasn't played enough when he's played more minutes this season than Portis & Richardson


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Deangelo Russell...oh boy! Forget the hurricane Katrina story, American Crime Story should do this one right here for season 2 titled, The Los Angeles Lakers vs. Deangelo Russell.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

the lakers should freeze russell when he's on the court :ti


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

And lol at Lebron the coach last night. We need to see more of that, imagine in the playoffs lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

just saw this on FB..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> Not sure how you can say WCS hasn't played enough when he's played more minutes this season than Portis & Richardson


Not like he should've with his potential. One minute he'll play like 30+ minutes over a stretch, then the next minute he would only play a quarter's worth. Maybe that's due to the fact that Karl likes to play a lot of small ball with Casspi... Still a knucklehead for giving the rookie a really short leash though.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Most entertaining Lakers have been all year. :curry2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

For this superteam to work the Clippers will have to find a way to remove Jordan & Griffin


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lakers not even Lakers no more, their new name is akers. D'angelo took the L


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Feraligatr said:


> For a few years it was looking kinda rough, but this year's rookie class balled out. Pretty satisfied. I also thought we wouldn't see a once in a generation talent no time soon, but Towns looking to be that guy. Definitely ROTY.
> 
> 1. Towns
> 2. Porzingis
> ...


have you even seen okafor play? he's not higher than mudiay, he's one of the worst defensive bigs in a long time and damn near every advanced statistic has him as a worse defensive big man than kanter was in utah. he's been awful aside from scoring, which hasn't exactly related to great success as he also slows down their offense a shit ton(not that it's that good anyways). putting him at 4 is downright dumb right now since he hasn't shown to be that great. i'd easily put turner ahead of him.

i highly doubt you've seen much of russell either, but i won't get into that. booker has been fantastic.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

If Golden State gets the record, don't see any possible scenario where you can't give Kerr Coach of the Year. Actually, they should have Kerr and Walton split the award.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @EyeZac @Headliner @L-DOPA @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic

It reminded me of the final seconds of the fourth quarter of Game 4 of the First Round of last year's Western Conference playoffs. WARRIORS, Pelicans. Pelicans up by 3. Stephen Curry with a three-point attempt, the unspeakably massive rebound by Marreese Speights, Speights hands it off to Curry, three or four or a thousand Pelicans drape themselves over Curry (probably fouled him, to be perfectly honest, but I'm sincerely glad that it was not called since it would have effectively decided the game rather than allow it to go to overtime) and Curry hit the three-pointer that broke the Crescent City's heart (although, I mean, the Warriors were gonna win that series even if they had lost that night, but the Pelicans winning Game 4 would have at least allowed them to save a modicum of face). 

Tonight, the Golden State Warriors played a solid first six or so minutes of the first quarter, with many smooth passes from Curry and Andrew Bogut and Draymond Green en route to securing a decent little lead for the first quarter. The final four or so minutes of the first quarter, and, roughly, the wholes of both the second and third quarters? The Warriors almost could not play worse, unless it was the third quarter of the February 19th game up in Portland against the Trailblazers. 

They had reached their Salt Lake City hotel at 3:15 am after a somewhat spirited game against the Wizards in Oakland, and the entire team looked _beat_ by the time the midway point of the fourth quarter struck. Yet slowly, and surely, the Warriors, as a collective, played better and better as the minutes expired late in the fourth quarter. Nevertheless, the Warriors struggled. Curry had given up five critical turnovers. Shots were not falling, particularly from beyond the arc. (Harrison Barnes, who was, by +/-, the Warriors' best player on this night, made only one of his nine three-point attempts, for instance.) Bogut, haunted by the toe injury to Dallas's pesky (and annoyingly good) J.J. Barea, is playing 20 minutes maximum, since returning from the injury, and he had a rough game in general. Mo Speights had his worst all-around game since December. Klay Thompson took some bad shots; Green committed several turnovers. 

Yet the Warriors simply would not quit. And the Utah Jazz, for all of their fine defensive play and grinding offensive half-court possessions, had committed some mistakes which allowed the Warriors to hang around. Perhaps most outstandingly, the Jazz kept leaving points on the table by not cashing in at the line in the way of free throws, shooting a rather atrocious shooting percentage for this single game. 

In the final seconds of regulation, the Warriors, who had been down by 8 with only a couple of minutes or so to go in the game, had stitched together a few defensive stands of stoutness resulting in stops, feeding their offense (Barnes contributed considerably, and the Warriors needed every last bit of it). Golden State's final possession of regulation reminded me so of those final seconds of Game 4 in New Orleans, with Klay Thompson playing the role of Curry, and Shaun Livingston--who, again, along with the perpetually energetic Leandro Barbosa, led the bench squad to acquitting themselves and, perhaps even more boldly, Livingston played the role of Andre Iguodala, as it were, as the bench player assisting the "small ball death squad" in the final minutes of the game, and through overtime, with Bogut and, for the most part, Speights, on the bench--playing the role of Speights. 

It wasn't as spectacular as that sequence in New Orleans but it was still fantastic. Without Livingston's rebound, the Warriors are cooked. When he snagged it--a sharp liner off of the rim, darting preciously away from Utah's bigs--I knew that if he did the right thing, the thing he was going to do, and feed Klay, who was standing just beyond the arc only a few feet away, that Klay would tie the game up. And so he did, and so Klay did.

The Jazz and their vociferous Salt Lake City fans were unmistakably dejected. Somehow, it seemed inevitable that the Warriors would win in overtime, even if, of course, it was hardly inevitable. 

It cannot be overstated how gutsy this Warriors team truly is. This isn't just homerism talking, either--well, mostly. :side: 

Many teams simply shrug this one off and go about their business of getting back to the Bay Area late tonight and generally resting tomorrow while waiting on the Celtics for Friday night following this back-to-back. The Warriors, in spite of all of their unquestionable weariness--Green would later say to reporters that he was "gassed" at several points in the game due to the elevation following last night's game in Oakland--readily apparent on their countenances and in their body language, had other plans once they saw that the Jazz seemed incapable of simply putting them away.

Obviously being marvelously talented is what allows the gutsiness to matter, but sometimes, on a night like this, with everybody tired, and the team's depth somewhat compromised due to a few injuries, the latter feeds the former to a disproportionate degree. 

Those Curry layups, with such unrivaled touch... :banderas At least two of them seemed downright impossible. :lol Yet he found a way. 

And Draymond Green... The pitbull of the Warriors. He is every bit as indispensable to this team as Curry is. Capable of guarding just about everybody in the league, Green is also a force with his ball-handling in his drives, and of course a capable threat from distance when his shot is right, as the game against the Wizards once again demonstrated. 

Green made NBA history tonight. And he still doesn't seem satisfied. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715382838086868992
That's with over 700 rebounds, too. :banderas He only needed two blocks in the Wednesday night game against Utah to reach this unprecedented-in-the-NBA milestone. 

Green, from Michigan State, like Curry from Davidson, like Klay from Washington State... This unorthodox "Big Three" (ugh I hate sounding presumptive with that, but I guess I finally stumbled into it), they all seem to have retained that "eye of the tiger" (eh yo!) from once being seen as not among the best of the best. Green, particularly, seems to snarl at the realization that he was drafted in the second round, on a nearly nightly basis. 

Naturally, Ian CLARK and Brandon RUSH and, to a lesser extent, Anderson VAREJAO, gave the team what it needed on this night as well. 

It was just an all-around wonderful win! 68-7! :woo :woo :woo

WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :dray :klay :curry


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Game would have likely gone differently had Favors not gone out, he did well in the first half. Hopefully this is the first round matchup as it could be an interesting series if jazz can stay healthy. Not interesting in that the Jazz would win or even force a game 6, but they could certainly make it competitive and keep the games low scoring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

The Heat lost to the Lakers. :kobe9


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Deso, what the hell did I just skim? How soon until your new screen play, Fear and Loathing in the Yay?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SpeedStick said:


> For this superteam to work the Clippers will have to find a way to remove Jordan & Griffin


Clippers not bagging LBJ, Wade and Melo at once, maybe LBJ but that is it. Melo more likely will retire in NY and Wade might retire soon.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

1st player in NBA history in a single season:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@DesolationRow 
*
Curry dunking is such a rarity that he's trending on Facebook :curry*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SpeedStick said:


> For this superteam to work the Clippers will have to find a way to remove Jordan & Griffin


Far more likely that the Cavs swing Kyrie for CP3 instead of LeBron going anywhere else.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SpeedStick said:


> Lakers fans this is what your want?


It would be good, but I don't know if the pick is really needed, who's there behind Ben Simmons? And even picking him, we've already have two great young guards in Russell and Clarkson.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Of course Curry's dunk had to happen against the Wizards...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Deso, what the hell did I just skim? How soon until your new screen play, Fear and Loathing in the Yay?





Corey said:


> 1st player in NBA history in a single season:





Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> *
> Curry dunking is such a rarity that he's trending on Facebook :curry*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas


*I know you loved that emphatic response to having his layup swatted by John Wall :drose*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Someone should just quote every Deso game recap post after the season and crash the thread. That'd be like a 10k word masterpiece


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Blazers are gonna be so much fun to watch in the playoffs :banderas

Wouldn't like their chances in that 3-6 match-up against OKC though... Wish the Clippers were in that 3 spot...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

congrats yao 







should you be in the hall of fame?:larry


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pretty surprised at how Clippers hung on tight with OKC with most of their key starting players out not playing, wasn't expecting them to do so well with mainly their bench.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Why are there so many player circle jerks on youtube? Disappoints me. Also: 3 second violation: I've read it, but I don't know if I understand it right: If the ball is outside the 3 point lane, you could stand there for 24 seconds right? 

Also it's such an entertaining sport even only on youtube, without loving or hating some players, just watching the sensational talent of the athletes. Also loving the three pointers made by anyone. You can see the different techniques. 
By watching some analysis videos you can also learn from a different perspective.

Why is the eastern conference so balanced in power density? Why does many people on youtube (yes I know, a stupid place to get an opinion) claim that the eastern conference is crap? 
Or is the western worse because they got their top 5 teams tier and top 5-6 teams tier battling for the playoffs?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*





 :lel


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



HiddenFlaw said:


> congrats yao
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Crazy to look back and see that those Rockets teams with T-Mac and Yao only won one single playoff series the whole time they were together. Shows how deep the west has been for so long.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

iirc t-mac wasn't around when they actually did win a series. as far as yao goes, the numbers were there, but it always felt like the impact was absent.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I was too caught up in Takeover Dallas to realize... the Warriors just lost! And... at home!? WOW. Big props to the Boston Celtics.

68-8. Oh maaaaan


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

FUCK THE WARRIORS 

#believeinstevens #tybmanletgawd :honoraryblack


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

:side:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Huge win by the Celtics! Great game :mark:

Hope the Celtics give the Cavs a run for their money


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Someone should just quote every Deso game recap post after the season and crash the thread. That'd be like a 10k word masterpiece


Probably won't see that post tomorrow :side:

<3 you Deso


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I still think Golden State will get the record.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

https://streamable.com/o4eh?t=5.4 :lmao


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> https://streamable.com/o4eh?t=5.4 :lmao


:lmao Green with the NFL like play :lmao 

I may just be a byist Bulls fan but I doubt/hope they will get the 73 win record, they may tie with the Bulls. I just dont want to hear all the bandwaggoners and kids coming in from nowhere saying Curry>Jordan because of that streak which isn't true at all. 

I think GS took that loss a bit unproffesionally though, they just left with their heads down, no shaking hands or anything, I know it's just a streak but I think they were a bit sore losers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS 

WHO WAS THAT PEDANTIC WARRIORS FAN CHAMPIONING THEIR WIN WEDNESDAY NIGHT IN UTAH WITH A TEN-PARAGRAPH POST?!??! TALKING ABOUT A "BIG THREE" AND ALL OF THAT PRETENTIOUS SHIT!!!!  

THEY SHOULD HAVE RESTED AGAINST THE JAZZ!!!!! SHOULD HAVE KEPT THE HOME WIN STREAK ALIVE!!!!!!!! GAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:side:



Stax Classic said:


> Someone should just quote every Deso game recap post after the season and crash the thread. That'd be like a 10k word masterpiece





BLEACH said:


> FUCK THE WARRIORS
> 
> #believeinstevens #tybmanletgawd :honoraryblack





BLEACH said:


> :side:





That Guy said:


> Huge win by the Celtics! Great game :mark:
> 
> Hope the Celtics give the Cavs a run for their money





Perfect Poster said:


> Probably won't see that post tomorrow :side:
> 
> <3 you Deso





Kemba said:


> I still think Golden State will get the record.





Magic said:


> https://streamable.com/o4eh?t=5.4 :lmao


:mj2 :cry :sodone

Congratulations to the Boston Celtics and their fans. 

I think the extent to which I've been spoiled in such a stunningly fast period of time, after the Warriors were one of the doormats of the NBA for so long, finally hit me like a meteor about five hours ago, and it rang out like a fire bell in the night. :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS
> 
> WHO WAS THAT PEDANTIC WARRIORS FAN CHAMPIONING THEIR WIN WEDNESDAY NIGHT IN UTAH WITH A TEN-PARAGRAPH POST?!??! TALKING ABOUT A "BIG THREE" AND ALL OF THAT PRETENTIOUS SHIT!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey man enjoy this era of GSW basketball after like you said years of losing and being a bad franchise, you guys deserve this so much right now. I wish for my team to be like this in the future or close to it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Hey man enjoy this era of GSW basketball after like you said years of losing and being a bad franchise, you guys deserve this so much right now. I wish for my team to be like this in the future or close to it.


Thank you. 

Hope your team gets there! :mark: Beware, though, heavy lies the crown... :curry2 :lol 

Seriously, though, yeah, it's difficult to remain temporally disenchanted with this team for long, as a fan of the Warriors... Just wish they would cut back on the inordinate number of turnovers, which are, more than anything else, what lost last night's game. :lol

Take care!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

So Draymond Green doesn't consider any game where they had players sitting out as "real losses".


So, with his own logic, they don't have a "real championship". :ti


What a fucking stupid thing to say after what happened last year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> So Draymond Green doesn't consider any game where they had players sitting out as "real losses".
> 
> 
> So, with his own logic, they don't have a "real championship". :ti
> ...


My friend told me about this and I thought he was kidding :ti 

At the same time though we shouldn't be surprised. Green isn't known for being all that smart of a player.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DesolationRow said:


> Thank you.
> 
> *Hope your team gets there! :mark: Beware, though, heavy lies the crown... :curry2 :lol
> *
> ...


With both our franchises history its only fitting we meet up in a Finals someday.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: TRADES??*



Notorious said:


> We signed Shaq in free agency :mj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A month and a half later and this comment still has me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Marcus Morris and Tobias Harris though. No one is talking about them Detroit boys. Keep an eye on them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

They have an extremely streaky point guard that is really bad when he's off and a center that is legitimately the worst free throw shooter of all time and they got no bench. There still a few pieces away from making any type of noise.


Bulls are not going to make the playoffs one year after firing thibs. :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Charlotte clinched that playoff berth!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I'm going to rename the Splash Bros the Wyld Stallyns, because as in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, the way the Wyld Stallyns play will end all strife in the world, and lead to a new era of prosperity for the human race.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> I'm going to rename the Splash Bros the Wyld Stallyns, because as in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, the way the Wyld Stallyns play will end all strife in the world, and lead to a new era of prosperity for the human race.


Lol that be awesome.:grin2:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

thon maker is declaring for the draft :mark:

if he's available for the raps at 8 :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> thon maker is declaring for the draft :mark:
> 
> if he's available for the raps at 8 :banderas


why would you want a prospect at best at 8 instead of a more ready to contribute player?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Howcome no games today?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> why would you want a prospect at best at 8 instead of a more ready to contribute player?


the nba draft is a crapshoot no matter where you're picking from. even if he's a project, give me the guy that has the potential to be a franchise changer. they don't come around often.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I know I'm a few days late, but damn at my Celtics beating the Warriors. Granted, you're not going to win usually when you turn the ball over 22 times and the Warriors are still the team to beat, but it shows they aren't perfect. Boston needs a big-time star in the offseason via free agency and we can be a real contender next year in the East. They could have made a move, but if they can keep most of the pieces, no need to get a rental if you don't need it. Getting to be exciting in the East, especially with 3-6 within one game of each other with ten days left in the season. 

Watching the whole drama in Lakertown with Russell and Young...LMAO @ how far the Lakers franchise has fallen. Granted, Young is fucking stupid openly bragging about cheating on his woman (as well as cheating on her to boot). However, I find it fascinating the front office has sat on their ass and done nothing. The worst they've done is a public shunning of Russell, with no one in the PR department moving to get ahead of this story. Meanwhile, Young has been deactivated, and wouldn't surprise me if they outright release him in the offseason. Shouldn't Russell be the one being punished for snitching?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



BruiserKC said:


> I know I'm a few days late, but damn at my Celtics beating the Warriors. Granted, you're not going to win usually when you turn the ball over 22 times and the Warriors are still the team to beat, but it shows they aren't perfect. Boston needs a big-time star in the offseason via free agency and we can be a real contender next year in the East. They could have made a move, but if they can keep most of the pieces, no need to get a rental if you don't need it. Getting to be exciting in the East, especially with 3-6 within one game of each other with ten days left in the season.
> 
> Watching the whole drama in Lakertown with Russell and Young...LMAO @ how far the Lakers franchise has fallen. Granted, Young is fucking stupid openly bragging about cheating on his woman (as well as cheating on her to boot). However, I find it fascinating the front office has sat on their ass and done nothing. The worst they've done is a public shunning of Russell, with no one in the PR department moving to get ahead of this story. Meanwhile, Young has been deactivated, and wouldn't surprise me if they outright release him in the offseason. * Shouldn't Russell be the one being punished for snitching?*


*

*

I see it as him being more valuable for the future cause he has potential to be a super star player or all star at best. Nick Young is just a role player at best. Lakers want to see if they can build this franchise around Russell for the future.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

OT between TimberWolves and Warriors and TW are leadinig so far :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Those fucking Warriors just lost at home again!? Are teams playing them harder than ever or are they breaking down late in the year???


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Andrew Fucking Wiggins the FUCKING GOD. FUCK EVERYONE. FUCK YEAH, ANDREW. Clutch baskets, clutch steals, ALL AROUND MONSTER. Even went up for those boards. :banderas


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I think they are getting tired later on in the year or the pressure of the Bull's Streak is getting to them a little bit... I could be wrong though, but from what I have seen lately, Curry has been crumbling under pressure later on in the game the past few games when they needed him most (tonight it was 7/24) Klay's 3 was the only thing in OT that even put them slightly close to tieing up the game. He just seems the past month to not really be like himself under pressure to be honest, from my point of view. 

Fun fact, this is the biggest lead they have dropped since April 2014.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I think they are just slightly tired, they are human and it happens. Still they will be a major force in the playoffs and all will be forgotten. Although they could lose one or two more games they still have a great shot at getting to 73 wins.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

all depends on what pop does with his starters now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

^ Yeah true, if they rest both games Warriors should win. Its entirely possible they win out and finish 73-9, but won't be surprised to see them drop a game or two and finish 72-10 or 71-11.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

And Sam Hinkie is done as 76ers general manager and president of basketball operations! Now just need to get rid of Brett Brown and we can properly start this rebuilding process with a good GM/President and HC.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Logged in for the first time in like a year and saw that my signature used to be Bledsoe and Dragic :krillin:krillin 

Hoping for Ingram or Simmons because Devin Booker is barely enough to keep me watching the games


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> And Sam Hinkie is done as 76ers general manager and president of basketball operations! Now just need to get rid of Brett Brown and we can properly start this rebuilding process with a good GM/President and HC.


Wow, someone has something against Lowe Post guests :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*






:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> And Sam Hinkie is done as 76ers general manager and president of basketball operations! Now just need to get rid of Brett Brown and we can properly start this rebuilding process with a good GM/President and HC.


You hired Bryan Colangelo. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

the league hired Colangelo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

One of my friends told me earlier this year that if and when the Warriors lost their first home game, they would lose their next one as well. He "guaranteed" it.

After seeing that they lost to Boston, I laughed my ass off seeing that their next opponent at home was Minnesota.

Then I wake up the next day after the game and find out Golden State lost and I'm all like

:what


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



RetepAdam. said:


> You hired Bryan Colangelo. :lmao


I have no knowledge of who he is, but assuming by your smiley he is just as bad if not possibly worst.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Wow, someone has something against Lowe Post guests :side:


Huh???


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

hinkie wasn't that bad.


he had a three run that allowed the sixers to accumulate a bunch of draft picks, good young players that can be traded, the best euro prospect in the league, and a fresh slate of cap room. there are far worse runs in the league. he stopped them from treadmilling and did what the owners wanted him to do which was keep a low payroll.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> I have no knowledge of who he is, but assuming by your smiley he is just as bad if not possibly worst.


he drafted this guy


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic;58843281[B said:


> ]hinkie wasn't that bad.[/B]
> 
> 
> he had a three run that allowed the sixers to accumulate a bunch of draft picks, good young players that can be traded, the best euro prospect in the league, and a fresh slate of cap room. there are far worse runs in the league. he stopped them from treadmilling and did what the owners wanted him to do which was keep a low payroll.


Yeah he was. I mean while he has set the 76ers up with a potential bright future this team has been on a historical losing stretch these last 3 seasons and that is just unacceptable no matter what way you look at it. And what good young players to trade? Only one I can think of is Okafor cause the rest stink except for Noel and Ish. Man should of been gone after last season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> One of my friends told me earlier this year that if and when the Warriors lost their first home game, they would lose their next one as well. He "guaranteed" it.
> 
> After seeing that they lost to Boston, I laughed my ass off seeing that their next opponent at home was Minnesota.
> 
> ...


Your friend was wrong.

They played — and beat — the Blazers at home between the Celtics and Wolves games.



Rocketmansid said:


> Yeah he was. I mean while he has set the 76ers up with a potential bright future *this team has been on a historical losing stretch these last 3 seasons and that is just unacceptable no matter what way you look at it.* And what good young players to trade? Only one I can think of is Okafor cause the rest stink except for Noel and Ish. Man should of been gone after last season.


First of all, this will actually be the first time in that three-year span that the Sixers will actually finish with the worst record in the league. So, no. They haven't been on a "historical losing stretch." They haven't even been as bad as the '97-'00 Clippers or '96-'99 Grizzlies.

And while it certainly may be unacceptable to some, it is definitely unacceptable no matter how you look at it. Because a lot of people look at it and see that their plan was to stack the deck with lottery odds to try to guarantee that they land a franchise player or two in the draft before moving forward with their rebuild. So far, they've have pretty astronomically bad luck in terms of both lottery odds and Embiid's health. Even so, they have Embiid, Okafor, Noel, Saric, some cheap, young contributors in Covington, Holmes, Grant, and McConnell and a ridiculous number of draft picks moving forward.

What happens if they end up with #1 and #4 this year, to go with their other two first round picks and 358734593475934 second round picks? Will their levels of losing become acceptable to you then once they've actually achieved the desired result? Because that's what the plan has been all along. Tank like a motherfucker to try to build from the ground up because Philly isn't attracting any free agents, so that's the surest path to actually getting back into contention again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Huh???


Brown and Hinke have both been on Zach Lowe's podcast in the last month, Hinke just a day before this broke actually


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



RetepAdam. said:


> Your friend was wrong.
> 
> They played — and beat — the Blazers at home between the Celtics and Wolves games.


That was a home game? I thought that was a road game!

:YES


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



RetepAdam. said:


> Your friend was wrong.
> 
> They played — and beat — the Blazers at home between the Celtics and Wolves games.
> 
> ...


*

*

If all that does happen, I will forgive this entire process obviously as a fan. But if it doesn't obviously I won't lol and it would of all been for nothing. Understandable that we are in a good position draft pick wise despite everything that has happened, so I will give Hinkie credit forever with that if it all works out. Still the man was a bad GM/President and should of been let go, and now hopefully we can begin the actual process.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pop playing everyone tonight, so hopefully a good game. Taking the dubs in this one but wouldn't be surprised if Spurs stole one in Oakland.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> If all that does happen, I will forgive this entire process obviously as a fan. But if it doesn't obviously I won't lol and it would of all been for nothing. Understandable that we are in a good position draft pick wise despite everything that has happened, so I will give Hinkie credit forever with that if it all works out. Still the man was a bad GM/President and should of been let go, and now hopefully we can begin the actual process.


Enjoy 2 more more fucking PF's


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Golden State is wrecking San Antonio right now.

I just can't see anybody beating Golden State over a 7 game series.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

How crushing would it be if they ran the table the next 3 games (including tonight) and then lost at home to Memphis to tie the record? I'd be pissed as a player if they couldn't win ONE more game for sole possession of it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I wonder if San Antonio will play the starters on Sunday night?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Kemba said:


> I wonder if San Antonio will play the starters on Sunday night?


I hope so and they should, to try and defend home court atleast. I think the Warriors could run the table.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Stax Classic said:


> Enjoy 2 more more fucking PF's


We should draft every position in the first round cause we need it, and with six first round draft picks we can. If we do and will get two positions it should be guard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*James Harden is trying his best to get Shaqtin MVP :lel*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

nerlens :haha

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...of-doing-really-gross-things-to-a-rental-home


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Allen Iverson night last night was beautiful, especially Iverson's speech. I'm hoping he does show up at the HOF in street clothes and no suit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I gotta see that new ESPN 30 for 30 about Shaq's time with the Magic and his leave to LA. His line about him and Penny being Kobe and Shaq before Kobe and Shaq was very true. Had they stayed together they proably would of dominated the early 00s. Its also funny too cause the 95-96 Magic had a similar season to this year's Spurs team. Both over shadowed by Chicago and Golden State historic winning record.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Yeah that Sixers ceremony was pretty cool.






And him talking about that practice speech:








Now Tracy McGrady needs to be in the HOF and all is good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

TMac never accomplished much in his career to deserve the Hall of Fame. :toomanykobes


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I think T-Mac deserves to get in despite not having a long impact on the game. When he was healthy he was a top 5 star in the league.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Lose tonight and the Bulls can't make the playoffs

Lebron ending yet another Bulls' season. Kill me


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Pistons back in the playoffs for the first time since 08-09! :hb :hb

Hopefully they can keep ahold of that seven seed, though the Pacers got a pretty light last 3 games.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lose tonight and the Bulls can't make the playoffs
> 
> Lebron ending yet another Bulls' season. Kill me


Proably for the best as they was a first round exit anyways.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Curry with another poor shooting performance (3-14 from 3 point range) but Golden State BARELY edges out a one point victory over Memphis on the road.

71-9. Two games to go! CAN THEY DO IT!?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> Curry with another poor shooting performance (3-14 from 3 point range) but Golden State BARELY edges out a one point victory over Memphis on the road.
> 
> 71-9. Two games to go! CAN THEY DO IT!?


You have a shot at history, you take it. Tomorrow will be the tell-all with the Warriors and Spurs in San Antonio. Spurs making history too, wanting to be the first team in NBA history to run the table at home all year long. Ultimately, though, it won't mean jack if the Warriors don't raise the Larry O'Brien trophy at season's end. 

Celtics lost to Hawks...crap...hoping to squeak out the #3 seed so we don't face Cleveland possibly in the 2nd round. Still tight in the East with 3-6 still about a game and half apart.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> Proably for the best as they was a first round exit anyways.


Yep, definitely best that the Bulls don't make the playoffs

I just didn't want :lelbron3 to be the one to put the final nail in the coffin

And he didn't bama4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Number 23 for the Warriors, Draymond Green is it!? Yeah... He's ah... He's pretty good at this basketball.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*This new Apple TV commercial is great for so many reasons. They've cleverly got Michael B. Jordan playing Kobe :kobelol*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> Curry with another poor shooting performance (3-14 from 3 point range) but Golden State BARELY edges out a one point victory over Memphis on the road.
> 
> 71-9. Two games to go!* CAN THEY DO IT!?*


*
*

They can and will. I see them winning out to finish 73-9 and break the Bulls record. Spurs have a shot at beating the dubs tonight but GS just seems to be the better overall team, and I think they proved that Thursday night. Even though they are 0-33 in San Antonio since 97 and the Spurs held them in check last time, I just see a different result this go around.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Golden State and San Antonio tied at... 35 at the break. :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> Golden State and San Antonio tied at... 35 at the break. :lol


Good defensive game so far. Obviously the Warriors have the offensive talent to go crazy in the second half, but I think this game goes down to the wire like last night. If the Spurs can continue playing good defense like this and can step it up offensively a bit they might have this one, but still going dubs for the victory. Just hoping for a good finish to a already good game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Off to a retirement home for you, Tony Parker ut


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I hate that Diaw and Duncan weren't playing in this, although at this point I'm not sure Duncan will be able to do much against the Warriors. No Diaw in the previous meeting, and no Iggy when the Spurs beat the Warriors earlier this season. 

I hope in the playoffs we can see both of these teams play each other fully healthy with every man able and ready to play.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

duncan was the best defensive player in the league this year.. even at age 39. so yeah, his absence is significant regardless of what he brings offensively.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Very dissapointed that the Bulls won't be making the playoffs for the first time in quite a few years. They have a very talented squad and have victories over Cleveland 3 times this year, OKC twice, Spurs, Rockets twice, Celtics (I think by memory could be wrong with this one) and Raptors. 

Hope they make some front office changes this year and realise that Hoidberg isn't good for them like Thibs was and bounce back next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> duncan was the best defensive player in the league this year.. even at age 39. so yeah, his absence is significant regardless of what he brings offensively.


He was not the best defensive player this year. Put Gobert in that system and it's better than it is with Duncan. His impact defensively is helped with who he is playing with, as guys like Leonard and Danny Green who are amazing defensively and even LA has improved a lot defensively this year. 

This isn't me saying Duncan is not still great defensively, he is, but he's certainly not the best even if some advanced statistics claim he is because defense can't all be measured by statistics.


Not to mention their best effort against the warriors this year came with Duncan playing 8 minutes off the bench with Diaw starting. Diaw was the important missing piece, not Duncan.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

something has to be said about leading multiple defensive categories by significant margins. that's duncan.

if we're going most complete defender, then sure, we can talk kawhi/draymond/mkg, but duncan was the best rim protector in the league this year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> duncan was the best defensive player in the league this year.. even at age 39. so yeah, his absence is significant regardless of what he brings offensively.


With the pace the Warriors play, topped off with their playing style, Duncan's rim protection doesn't do much for the Spurs against Golden State. Their defense wasn't even an issue. They just held Golden State to 79 and 92 both times in SA. Their offense is where they struggled.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

defense seemed to be an issue for the spurs in the fourth quarter. for a team that ranked first in defensive efficiency, they didn't look too impressive down the stretch. i don't think steph glides to the lane that easily and gets those floaters off with duncan patrolling the paint.

at the very least, duncan's size would have prevented several of those offensive rebounds that the warriors were stealing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> something has to be said about leading multiple defensive categories by significant margins. that's duncan.
> 
> if we're going most complete defender, then sure, we can talk kawhi/draymond/mkg, but duncan was the best rim protector in the league this year.


Nah, it's Gobert. :toomanykobes


You gotta watch the Jazz and understand his impact to fully understand. Again having great wing defenders helps interior rim protection.


There's a reason Hibbert went from being considered this rim protecting monster to an afterthought defensively on the Lakers.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I hate that Diaw and Duncan weren't playing in this, although at this point I'm not sure Duncan will be able to do much against the Warriors. No Diaw in the previous meeting, and no Iggy when the Spurs beat the Warriors earlier this season.
> 
> *I hope in the playoffs we can see both of these teams play each other fully healthy with every man able and ready to play.*


*

*

Yeah cause if the Spurs are not fully healthy they are losing in 5 or 6 games against the Warriors. I want a exciting 7 game series, not a snooze fest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

hold up, @champ, what advanced statistics are using you to call duncan the best rim protector? :drake1


it isn't fg% at the rim apparently because that's Gobert: "Teams are shooting 41% at the rim against Gobert, that is the best mark in the NBA and the closest big to him is Serge Ibaka at 43.8%"(thanks to a guy on the coli for the numbers).


so...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

defensive rating and drpm

and i do watch the jazz lel. gobert is one of my favorite players. just so happens that he wasn't better than duncan this year all around :draper2

also regarding hibbert, nobody's going to look good when surrounded by 4 other defensive atrocities.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> defensive rating and drpm
> 
> and i do watch the jazz lel. gobert is one of my favorite players. just so happens that he wasn't better than duncan this year all around :draper2
> 
> also regarding hibbert, nobody's going to look good when surrounded by 4 other defensive atrocities.


Defensive real plus and minus :ti :ti :ti Pau Gasol is ranked 6th, he's not a good defender these days and damn near everyone knows that. Westbrook is ranked 19th, he's not that great of a defender and commonly has lapses. The real plus and minus shit is heavily flawed.



Okay, im ignoring that. As far as defensive rating, again Duncan has better defenders, a better system, and just a better overall team than Gobert. Defensive rating doesn't show an individual's impact, but rather what he's doing when he's out there with teamamtes It's flat out ridiculous to say he's not better than him all around defensively, I mean you went from rim protection to all around. Nah, they ain't close, Gobert can actually stay on players after switches and is much faster so he can actually keep up on those players, Duncan can't.

Whiteside leads the league in defensive rating and that's partly because of the lineup he rolls out against, as in he's matching up against bench players(as of late anyways). Context is important for all these statistics and the fact Duncan has better defensive teammates than Gobert makes a difference. Leonard is rated third, LA is 8th, and Danny Green is 9th. Their overall team is great defensively, that doesn't mean Duncan>Gobert individually.

As far as rim protection, it's also Gobert and it's almost to deny the rim protection field goal percentage. It's not the be all and end all stat, but it does show who does better at the rim itself.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

i'm going to disregard any post you make about drpm and defensive efficiency from now on. you used to bring up both in the past and now they supposedly lack credibility.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> i'm going to disregard any post you make about drpm and defensive efficiency from now on. you used to bring up both in the past and now they supposedly lack credibility.


I never brought up real plus and minus. I literally laughed at the statistic when it was first introduced. :dahell:


As far as defensive rating, it is a good stat, but I use it for teams as a whole rather than individuals. It makes sense certain lineups are better than others, it makes sense certain teams are better than others, but for one player to be called better than another due to defensive rating isn't really credible because no one player contributes for the rating. Duncan is still a great defender, but to say he's the best based interior defender solely based on those two statistics is misleading. I mean I literally showed that 4 of the 5 Spurs starts rank in the top 10 for defensive rating, do you not think that means something towards Duncan's rating?

When I brought up Hibbert you said it's impossible to be good defensively when surrounded by atrocious defenders, well the opposite is true too. A team full of great defenders is going to be amazing defensively. This also all started from you suggesting Spurs could have benefited from having Duncan even though their sole win against them this year came when he hardly played and Diaw started in his place. Why? Because Duncan isn't nearly as quick as he once was, he can't keep up with all the screens, and he can't be running around the entire floor chasing Draymond around.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

After almost 20 years of following Kobe and the Lakers, I finally got to watch them play in OKC. The result wasn't great but had a great time finally seeing the Lakers in person. Can't wait till Wednesday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kinda glad this Bulls season is almost over. Been rough. Cristiano Felício looks like someone worth keeping around, so that's good. Makes the decision of not trading Gasol look even dumber in hindsight though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*











My hero. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

rockets should lose their last game they have no business being in the playoffs 


i don't want to see the massacre the warriors are going to inflict :mj2


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

According to ESPN the Knicks might bring in Blatt, personally I don't follow the Knicks all that much but I am all for giving Blatt another chance. He is an excellent coach who took many lower tier teams to championships in the European League and also at Olympic level. 

He was given the Cavs to rebuild them which is what he is good at from the years I have seen him, and in comes Lebron and runs the show. Should be given another shot.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

http://www.theplayerstribune.com/wayne-ellington-nets-father/



> When I approached her outside the locker room, she was shaking.
> 
> “Somebody got shot.”
> 
> ...


What the fuck?? :trips10:kd


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Magic said:


> My hero. :mj2


It would be cool if he gets a Derek Jeter type send off by hitting the game winning basket against the Jazz tomorrow night. That be the perfect send off for him, especially with the Lakers terrible season.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

OKC is blowing out the Spurs without Westbrook and Durant :what


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Tomorrow night at 10:30 PM Eastern, the Warriors go for the record 73rd win at home against Memphis and Kobe plays his last game EVER against Utah... and they happen at the same time! People gonna be calling off of work on Thursday. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I hope Charlotte falls to the sixth seed and plays Miami in the first round.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Rocketmansid said:


> It would be cool if he gets a Derek Jeter type send off by hitting the game winning basket against the Jazz tomorrow night. That be the perfect send off for him, especially with the Lakers terrible season.


Yeah because Utah wants to blow their game to determine if they can make 8th seed just to please some has-beens sendoff


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

kobe's last game and warriors going for the record. change the thread title fools.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NO MORE TRADES*

My team picks

All-NBA
1st: Curry/Westbrook/LeBron/Durant/Cousins
2nd: CP3/Harden/Kawhi/Draymond/Davis
3rd: Lowry/Lillard/George/Millsap/Towns

Defense
1st: Allen/Bradley/Kawhi/Draymond/Gobert
2nd: Rubio/CP3/George/Millsap/Whiteside

Rookie
1st: Towns/Porzingis/Okafor/Booker/Jokic
2nd: Russell/Mudiay/WCS/Turner/Kaminsky


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Yeah because Utah wants to blow their game to determine if they can make 8th seed just to please some has-beens sendoff


Calm down dude, just want a awesome send off for a great player. And Jazz don't have to blow the game intentionally, it could just be LA's night, like how it was the 16 other games they won.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kobe's career highs against every team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Houston won and clinched the 8 seed tonight. Game means nothing for the Jazz now. Who woulda thought we'd see last year's Western Finals as a 1st round matchup this year? :lol

Boston win means they get the 5th seed and have to go Atlanta in the 4 (who somehow got blown out by Washington tonight). Heat vs. Hornets in the 3/6 matchup.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Fuck it, no playoffs to play for clear the lane and let em try to go out over Wilt the Stilt lol. I suppose Kobe being ultra competitive wouldn't have that but still Id find that funny. Who gives a shit at this point?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



SpeedStick said:


> Kobe's career highs against every team.


Scored 40+ against every team in the league at least once.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

This is how the Heat clinched the 3rd seed:










Sloppy, but still got it. Thanks Wizards.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Is anyone else watching this Warriors game? Steph is going OFF. Records being broken left and fucking right!!! Playing like a man possessed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

400+ 3's in a season. That is beyond insane.

Kobe isn't even trying to be subtle tonight. Tonight is all about him and his teammates can fuck right off.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I pray that Kerr lets Steph play some minutes in the 4th. He's got 46 points and 10 3's made. Three more to break the single game record... but they're up by 22 so that's not happening. :lol

EDIT: Kobe with 56 right now!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*Kobe!








*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Thank you Kobe, for giving us one last memory. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

That was a hell of a performance by :kobe3.







to a fantastic career.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

*****. Not a long post just *****. Bravo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Also congrats to @DesolationRow and the Warriors for breaking the Bulls win record.









Gotta win it all now though. :fuckedup


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Will go down as one of the greatest sporting moments of our lifetimes. Possibly the greatest sendoff I've ever seen for a legend, short of a championship.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Anyway, playoff matchups are set, my predictions:

Cavs over Pistons in 5
Raptors over Pacers in 6
Heat over Hornets in 7
Hawks over Celtics in 5

Warriors over Rockets in 4
Spurs over Grizzlies in 4
Thunder over Mavs in 5
Clippers over Blazers in 6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kobe :mj2


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

50 shots O_O

Kobe going out like its 90's basketball.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Even though yes the team force fed Kobe (obviously why wouldnt they?), for Kobe to have the will/enough in the tank to on his last game score 60 when he is 6th all time in minutes and age 37, jack up 50 shots, have that signature clutchness to pull his team to the win deep in the fourth... that seriously is some Hollywood scripted stuff.

edit: still hard to register that what we just saw out of a 37 year old, 6th ALL TIME in minutes Kobe in his last game was the most points scored all season even when Steph registered an all time season and guys like Durant, Lebron, Westbrook, Thompson etc.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Notorious said:


> Hawks over Celtics in 5


Damn, really? What makes you think that?

Personally I don't think any series in the West goes over 5. Mayyyybe Clippers/Blazers but that's it. 

Celtics are the only lower seed that advances imo.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Awesome performance by Kobe Bryant. What a way to go out (Y) There will never be another Kobe Bryant :mj2

Oh and the Golden State Warriors did a thing. Congrats to them I guess :side: @DesolationRow


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Bah gawd Kobe! Ring the damn bell! :jr


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Corey said:


> Damn, really? What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celtics matchup horribly with the Hawks, they're the worst matchup they could've gotten in the East outside of the Cavs.

Millsap & Horford will destroy the Celtics soft frontcourt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Thank you Mamba


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Damn that was an emotional finish to the game, so happy that Kobe could end it on a high note with a 60pt game. 

Heres hoping that he comes back and coach's the Lakers :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

I found myself rooting for Kobe tonight. He left it all out there on that floor!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Kobe :clap
Warriors :clap


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wow that last Kobe game will be one I'll never forget. What an ending to an amazing career. Thank you for everything, Kobe.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

What a legendary finale of a regular NBA season. Still felt like a dream


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Wow i never thought i'd cheer for a Kobe Bryant shot, but when he hit the shot to put them up i was :yay.

Thank you Kobe.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

@AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @TKOK



Corey said:


> Is anyone else watching this Warriors game? Steph is going OFF. Records being broken left and fucking right!!! Playing like a man possessed.


Yes, indeed. I was at the game. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Stephen Curry knew he had to hit 8 threes to hit the 400 mark for three-pointers in a regular season, after having whipped by his own three-pointers-made-in-a-single-season record weeks ago. It was spectacular to behold the righteous fury of :curry as he approached a new zenith in three-point NBA shooting. 

He played it with a sense of prudence, however, letting the game go about three minutes before first picking his spot (he had, on an earlier possession, set Draymond Green up rather than himself because Green was even more open than he was). However, one he railed the first three, the floodgates opened. Three-pointer after three-pointer, sinking them from Fremont, from Walnut Creek, from Vallejo. Oracle Arena exploded. The reigning MVP who needed 8 threes had hit _7_ in the first half. Another statistical point lingered going into the game: before the final contest of the season, Curry had amassed a scoring average of 29.9 points per game. Being in the 40%/50%/90% club was already a lock; Curry had already secured the scoring title... It just would have looked so much neater in the history books for him to have averaged a clean, round 30.0 points per game.

How many points did he have to score in this final game of the season to achieve that average? 41. He scored 46, with 10 three-pointers, surpassing the 400 mark, reaching 402 before calling it a night with the end of the third quarter. Truly, a phenomenal performance. 

Of course it was only the headlining role in the great, majestic ensemble that has been the Golden State Warriors' 2015-'16 season. And arguably the single most dominant storyline from that season has been the, almost bizarrely predestined, seemingly with the hiring of Steve Kerr, all the way through all of the intricate amassing of records, beginning with that dizzying 24-0 run to begin the season. This team established a new winning streak record for the beginning of a season; never lost back-to-back games; never lost to the same opponent twice... It sounds a bit prosaic but those are all remarkable NBA records. A fan who takes any of that for granted is doing himself or herself a terrible disservice. As *RKing85* notes below concerning the individual accomplishment,



RKing85 said:


> 400+ 3's in a season. That is beyond insane.


Yes indeed. Something else to never take for granted. 

Only took :curry about 55 seconds into the second half to reach 400, by the way! :cheer

73 wins. Never to be taken for granted, ever. The Chicago Bulls record from 1995-'96 was a Mount Everest of sports that I never believed any team would even seriously approach again, much less reach, and, indeed, surpass. It was a bit of a party atmosphere at Oracle Arena Wednesday night. Almost the entire arena partook in "The Wave" in the garbage time fourth quarter. (I, of course, did not.) 

If Draymond Green is not the tenacious bulldog that he is, as a player and as a man, this never happens. They don't win this past Saturday in Memphis (Green, as has happened more than once this season, effectively willed the Warriors to victory)... Without Stephen Curry being a phenomenal, world class basketball player, none of this is possible. Without the deep bench, the season goes in a moderately-at-best different direction. 

There is only so much lip service one can provide on behalf of "what-ifs"; 73 wins is something that falls into the category of "what-happened." :mark: 

What also happened is many Chicago Bulls fans displaying wonderful class and respect. Good Warriors fans will never forget that, either. So thank you to the following posters, as well as @Magic who congratulated me on the record on my wall. :kobe5



Chrome said:


> Also congrats to @DesolationRow and the Warriors for breaking the Bulls win record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tony said:


> Awesome performance by Kobe Bryant. What a way to go out (Y) There will never be another Kobe Bryant :mj2
> 
> Oh and the Golden State Warriors did a thing. Congrats to them I guess :side: @DesolationRow





Joel said:


> Kobe :clap
> Warriors :clap



Of course, there was another saga unfolding approximately 400 miles south of Oracle Arena in Los Angeles. 

I have not seen that game yet but I will at some point soon. 

_Farewell and adieu to you, Kobe Bryant
Farewell and adieu to you, guard of the Lakers
For we have received orders
For to cover playoff teams
But we hope in short time to see the Lakers there again._ :kobe3 

C'mon, if I didn't needle the Lakers and their fans just a little bit what self-respect would I have as a WARRIORS fan? :curry

Just kidding. No matter what else, Kobe Bryant was one of the most dominant and entertaining players ever. His handles at their best reminded me of recordings I saw of Bob Cousy (pretty sure Steph's been watching those same tapes, ha) and his shot was always fearless. Thank you, Kobe!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*

Great moment for Kobe. Enjoyed what I managed to catch while at Uni.

As for the playoffs it's the same every year. I don't follow a specific team so it's all about the best story. Curry winning back to back MVPs and championships is a fun story. I'll go with that as the best option. If they beat the Cavs again it's an even better story but I don't need to see LeBron lose again in the finals. Either let him win or cut the guy some slack and let him take a vacation by eliminating him in the conference finals.

:nod

And of course... anyone but Durant.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Thank you guys all so much for the kind words. I hope you enjoyed my final act.

:kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cavs over Pistons in 5
Raptors over Pacers in 5
Heat over Hornets in 6
Hawks over Celtics in 6

Warriors over Rockets in 4
Spurs over Grizzlies in 4
Thunder over Mavs in 4
Clippers over Blazers in 7


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



Kobe said:


> Thank you guys all so much for the kind words. I hope you enjoyed my final act.
> 
> :kobe3



i loved hating you kobe 

here's to you










thanks for the memories


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Pistons over everyone in 4
Warriors over everyone in 4

Me and brother watching the finals together.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Whats the chances we will see Kobe in one capacity or another still in the NBA? like for example a coach down the road?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

That was epic. He definitely deserves "you still got it" chants. A great way to go out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

*First Round East:*

Cleveland vs Detroit - Cleveland wins 4-1
Toronto vs Indiana - Indiana wins 4-2
Miami vs Charlotte - Miami wins 4-3
Atlanta vs Boston - Atlanta wins 4-2

*First Round West:*

Golden State vs Houston - GS wins 4-0
San Antonio vs Memphis - SA wins 4-0
Oklahoma City vs Dallas - OKC wins 4-1
LA Clippers vs Portland - Portland wins 4-3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

:curry2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cleveland over Detroit in 6
Toronto over Indiana in 6
Miami over Charlotte in 7
Boston over Atlanta in 6
Golden State over Houston in 4
San Antonio over Mempis in 5
Oklahoma City over Dallas in 5
Portland over LA Clippers in 6


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Warriors over Rockets in 4
Spurs over Grizzlies in 4
Thunder over Mavs in 4
Clippers over Blazers 6

Cavs over Pistons in 4
Raps over Pacers in 6
Heat over Hornets in 7
Hawks over Celtics in 7


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



That Guy said:


> Whats the chances we will see Kobe in one capacity or another still in the NBA? like for example a coach down the road?


probably not high. he wants to spend time with his family, not start the grind again, and he has more potential as a businessman.


First Round East:

Cleveland vs Detroit - Cleveland wins 4-1
Toronto vs Indiana - Indiana wins 4-3
Miami vs Charlotte - Miami wins 4-2
Atlanta vs Boston - Atlanta wins 4-2

First Round West:

Golden State vs Houston - GS wins 4-1
San Antonio vs Memphis - SA wins 4-0
Oklahoma City vs Dallas - OKC wins 4-1
LA Clippers vs Portland - Portland wins 4-1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: :kobe13*

@Magic how dare you predict OKC over THE MAVS

:dirk got this imo.

When I looked to see if the Mavs made the playoffs I marked because they finished 6th. No Warriors no Spurs...then I saw they drew the Thunder. Oh that's right, the Thunder exist too. 

rip Dallas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



MrMister said:


> @Magic how dare you predict OKC over THE MAVS
> 
> :dirk got this imo.
> 
> ...


i swear dallas is always playing spurs or okc every damn year :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*









:heston

im ready for the massacre :thirst


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cleveland vs Detroit - Cleveland wins 4-0
Toronto vs Indiana - Toronto wins 4-2
Miami vs Charlotte - Miami wins 4-2
Atlanta vs Boston - Atlanta wins 4-2

Golden State vs Houston - GS wins 4-0
San Antonio vs Memphis - SA wins 4-0
Oklahoma City vs Dallas - OKC wins 4-1
LA Clippers vs Portland - LA wins 4-2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

Posted this on Deso's wall but seemed appropriate here too:










That said, over 400 threes in a season is INSANE. If I saw someone do that in a 2K Association mode I'd think the stats engine was broken or something lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :heston
> 
> im ready for the massacre :thirst


Yeah the Rockets getting clean sweeped.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> Toronto vs Indiana - Indiana wins 4-3


i swear the raps could go 82-0 and you'd still pick them to L in the first round.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*



Champ said:


> i swear the raps the could go 82-0 and you'd still pick them to L in the first round.


This is true. :cry (I am a Toronto native.)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

i meant to be raptors win, but youre acting like they dont have a tendancy to be a first round exit :drake1


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*



Leon Knuckles said:


>


Warriors in 4
Spurs in 5
OKC in 5
Clippers in 6

Clevland in 4
Hawks in 6
Heat in 5
Raptors in 7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Champ said:


> i swear the raps the could go 82-0 and you'd still pick them to L in the first round.


You took the bait? 

I was hoping no one would.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

East:

Cleveland over Detroit 4-1
Toronto over Indiana 4-2
Miami over Charlotte 4-1
Boston over Atlanta 4-3

West:

Golden State over Houston 4-0
San Antonio over Memphis 4-1
Oklahoma City over Dallas 4-2
Los Angeles over Portland 4-2


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> i swear dallas is always playing spurs or okc every damn year :lmao


I think Dallas also faced them both times the year they won the finals, but I can't remember :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cavs/Heat East Finals?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*



Corey said:


> Cavs/Heat East Finals?


Cavs/Raps EAST, Wars/Spurs WEST, 1-2-step :dance


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

I still refuse to believe Toronto can actually make a conference finals. Won't believe it until they do. It's a failure of a franchise, and Lowry wishes he was Vince.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: :kobe13*



AlternateDemise said:


> I think Dallas also faced them both times the year they won the finals, but I can't remember :hmm:


MAVS faced Thunder, Lakers, and and Blazers when they won it all.

Goat year. Defeated the team that had dominated them for all time (Lakers), and avenged the previous Finals loss to the Heat.


I got MAVS v Heat in the Finals, the rubber match.



Spoiler: 2016 NBA champ



Dallas Mavericks win 4-2 :dirk



inb4 I don't post ITT again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*



Corey said:


> Cavs/Heat East Finals?


World needs this match, just for the fuckery. Think the Heat would have a good chance to win tbh, Lebron seems to struggle against them since rejoining Cleveland.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Charlotte just needs to take one of the first two game in Miami and they have a legitimate shot to win the series.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cavs/Heat in the ECF and Warriors/Spurs in the WCF.

Miami and Believeland are the only East teams that have a real shot at making it to the Finals. Everyone else falls short. The Spurs are the only team in the West that can be a true threat to Golden State. If they don't make it to the conference finals, GS will stroll right into another Finals.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

I want Cavs/Heat in the ECF just for the history and hype alone. Imagine if LBJ gets eliminated by the team he turned his back on to go back to the original team he turned his back on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

I don't think the Heat are beating the Cavs without Bosh. If they make the second round they are making the ECF though because the Raptors ceiling is 2nd round.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cavs in 5
Raptors in 7
Bobcats in 7
Celtics in 6
Warriors in 5
Spurs in 4
Thunder in 6
Clippers in 7


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cavs in 4
Pacers in 7
Hornets in 7
Hawks in 6
Warriors in 4
Spurs in 4
Thunder in 5
Clippers in 6


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*

*Eastern Conference*
Cavs over Pistons in 5
Raptors over Pacers in 6
Heat over Hornets in 7
Hawks over Celtics in 6

Cavs over Hawks in 5
Raptors over Heat in 6

Cavs over Raptors in 6

*Western Conference*
Warriors over Rockets in 4
Spurs over Grizzlies in 4
Thunder over Mavs in 5
Clippers over Blazers in 6

Warriors over Clippers in 5
Spurs over Thunder in 6

Warriors over Spurs in 7

*NBA Finals*
Warriors over Cavs in 6

-------
Boring, right? I know.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*

*Cavs 4-1
Raptors 4-2
Hornets 4-3
Hawks 4-2

Warriors 4-0
Spurs 4-0
OKC 4-1
Clippers 4-2*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*

Here was a cool thing Jeremy Lin posted on /r/charlottehornets, talking about his teammates one by one.

https://www.reddit.com/r/charlottehornets/comments/4ey6k1


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

CLE in 4
TOR in 5
MIA in 7
ATL in 6

GSW in 4
LAC in 6
OKC in 5
SAS in 4

quick first round


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

i know were losing but Cmon rockets just don't embarrass yourself s that's all i ask :cry


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

Close this out, bruhs.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*

Paul George was on fire. :cry


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

kyle.. demar..

:Wat?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

Raptors gonna Raptor.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

PG had me worried, starting 2-9, but he was nasty in the second half. Not just his scoring, but playing smart ball and finding open guys. Really hope Lowry keeps playing as Turnovers McStupid.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

@AryaDark @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic

:woo That's what I'm talkin' about! :woo 

:woo That's how you guard Harden! Straight up! Don't let Blackbeard get to the line! :woo

:woo :chefcurry :woo

:woo Those illegal moving BOGUT screens off of the split action, those :dray injections of "enforcement"! :woo

:woo :klay with 16! :woo

:woo BARNES :woo

:woo BENCH! IGGY! L.B.! LIVI! SPEIGHTS JAM! :woo

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Anyone get the number of the bus that run over Houston?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



Stax Classic said:


> Anyone get the number of the bus that run over Houston?


Yes.

*74-9*. :curry2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*



Chrome said:


> Raptors gonna Raptor.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Mind aswell do my first round predictions even though the playoffs are already underway.

East
Cavs over Pistons in 5
Raptors over Pacers in 6
Heat over Hornets in 7
Hawks over Celtics in 7

West
Warriors over Rockets in 4
Spurs over Grizzlies in 5
Thunder over Mavs in 5
Clippers over Blazers in 5


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Myles Turner's defense :durant3

Continue to improve with them boards though big man.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

I hope Steve Kerr holds Curry out of the rest of the series with that ankle injury so they end up sweeping Houston without him and it's even more embarrassing. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Kemba Walker has a chance to show that he is the real deal in this series.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*



Corey said:


> I hope Steve Kerr holds Curry out of the rest of the series with that ankle injury so they end up sweeping Houston without him and it's even more embarrassing. :lol


I was thinking this the other night they do not even need Curry for game two. He could rest up for just a game and the Warriors still would win.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

We ran straight into a wall with the Spurs.  They constantly get us.

Now I have to get ready for NHL playoffs! ^_^

Then maybe Titans playoffs! Guys? Guys?!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Well that was embarrassing. Game Two is a must win now for Charlotte.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Western Conference playoffs are a joke so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

Nice little turn around here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Raptors got one with Powell


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



RyanPelley said:


> Nice little turn around here.


Ya, good turn around for the Raptors. Need to come out strong again in Indy and take control early. 

Keep going to JV and own the paint. 

Much better today.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Valanciunas has been murdering Indiana on the boards. Seems to be the secret weapon if they wanna win a series for once.

Dallas keeping their game close to my surprise.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

this is the rockets chance :cornette
.
.
.
.
.
.


ah who am i kidding :romo5 were going to get destroyed again


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Holy shit Mavs so close to choking.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

God damn what a finish in OKC! Literally a fraction of a second away from that win. Hell of a game though. Big upset from Dallas.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Dallas adjusted much better in game 2 and deserved that win. They are a team that gets stronger as a series goes on so the Thunder better eliminate them quickly. 

Hopefully all the other teams that got blown out in game 1 provide better performances this time around. Houston appears awake right now and would be wise to strike while Curry is on the sideline swagging it up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Best game of the playoffs so far no doubt


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

good to see Toronto get the playoff monkey off their back.

They had lost their last 10 postseason games.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

He's so small in the clutch his name is Kevin DurANT-MAN! :skip


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> Ya, good turn around for the Raptors. Need to come out strong again in Indy and take control early.
> 
> Keep going to JV and own the paint.
> 
> Much better today.


Lowry didn't shoot well, but he was a big reason Jonas got to such a fast start in the first. He was finding him beautifully.


Derozan on the other hand :deandre


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

@Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic

Monday night at Oracle Arena saw the WARRIORS without their top star, and without the NBA's reigning MVP, Stephen Curry. 

The Warriors learned a lot on Monday night. They had to relearn the painful point that if you breathe on James Harden's prodigious beard he will get to the line. Best to treat Harden as though he were a leper, and stay away from him while he has the ball. Indeed, it was Harden's considerable efforts to reach the free throw line that kept the Rockets in the game as the first half wound down. 

Deprived of Curry's scoring, and the almost incalculable impact his presence engenders in floor spacing, the Warriors flipped a few switches and, in a way, changed their overall game. KLAY THOMPSON was indispensable, providing 34 points, and making a career-high 15 free throws as he aggressively attacked the rim over and over (and was also wantonly fouled as the game waned). Aside from stepping out of bounds quite late in the fourth quarter, after the game was almost surely "won," Klay had a practically-flawless game, playing intense defense against Harden, mostly without fouling, and leading the Warriors in scoring by a whole lot. That reverse layup "and one" of his was a personal favorite of mine.

ANDRE IGUODALA was, again, a playoff revelation, brilliantly displaying his talents and hitting four three-pointers, boosting the Warriors' first quarter play with a flurry of scoring, and of course he was astonishingly adept at playing lockdown defense on the perimeter while slicing and dicing the Rockets with some key assists, as well as being the bride rather than the bridesmaid as he, too, was found my multiple Warriors. Iguodala ultimately supplied 18 points. Watching the Dubs score so profusely in the paint was wonderful. 

SHAUN LIVINGSTON chipped in with 16 points on 9 shots, and was able to use his height and veteran caginess to outmaneuver the tenacious Patrick Beverley with some sublime post-ups. 

ANDREW BOGUT, FESTUS EZELI, and MO SPEIGHTS were a terrific triumvirate at the center position, all combining for 23 points.

BOGUT was dazzling. His overpowering defense, his screens--both legal and illegal, ha--his rebounding (using so many little tricks, fouling without fouling--er, I mean, getting caught :side... He's truly the perfect big man for this team with his astonishing passing abilities, willingness to always screen, and, naturally, everything he brings to the floor on defense. 

DRAYMOND GREEN was, as always, the heartbeat of the Warriors, perhaps a touch more pronouncedly with Curry sitting the game out. He scored 12--and it was a big 12--with many rebounds and a strong number of assists. In those last eight minutes of the game Green's defense was essential to definitively putting the Rockets away, coupled with Thompson hitting free throw after free throw once the Rockets allowed the Warriors to hit the bonus with some rather poorly-timed fouls. 

HARRISON BARNES and IAN CLARK and LEANDRO BARBOSA did some good things, too. 

This was simply a highly entertaining, stupendously satisfying team win for the WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*

Jamal Crawford won Sixth Man of the Year, so maybe we just shouldn't have that award anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> Lowry didn't shoot well, but he was a big reason Jonas got to such a fast start in the first. He was finding him beautifully.
> 
> 
> Derozan on the other hand :deandre


Lowry was amazing today. He took a lot of late clock shots so I'm not going to fault him too much for the percentage this game. He was playing great defense, getting to the paint/line and working JONAS every chance he got. 

Theyre swarming Derozan and it's leaving guys like Carroll, Patterson, JONAS, BISMARK, Joseph and TROSS either wide open or with a mismatch. Derozan just needs to find the open guy while still keeping the defense honest. He sat the entire 4th which was a big wake up call for him I'm sure. Either way if Indy doesn't start controlling the paint (offensive rebounds and post defense) I don't think what Demar does is going to matter. JONAS being in foul trouble in game 1 and PG going off was the Raptors downfall in game 1. Not Demar.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*



RetepAdam. said:


> Jamal Crawford won Sixth Man of the Year, so maybe we just shouldn't have that award anymore.


Just rename it the Jamal Crawford man of the Year Award, to confusing success


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

I have a lot of respect for Dallas. Cuban and Carlisle are geniuses and their players ALWAYS turned it up for playoff time. And Nowitzki looks just as revived as Duncan right now. Rejuvenated careers of Williams and Felton. Even David Lee; albeit he's not playing. Good minutes management; top notch organization. Should've gave them more benefit of doubt. I hope they can make this into a great series.



RetepAdam. said:


> Jamal Crawford won Sixth Man of the Year, so maybe we just shouldn't have that award anymore.


Justifiably so. Evan Turner IMO was a close 2nd.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> Justifiably so. Evan Turner IMO was a close 2nd.


I'm not even sure Jamal Crawford was the _fifth_-most deserving candidate.

Unfortunately, it's basically turned into the inefficient gunner off the bench award, so more deserving players like Andre Iguodala, Ed Davis and Tristan Thompson didn't get anywhere near enough recognition. And there's really no explanation for Crawford getting more votes than Will Barton, apart from simply voters having watched the Clippers more than the Nuggets or ascribing more value to his performance just because his team made the playoffs even though he wasn't particularly good this year.

There's just no real point to handing out the award anymore if the media is going to be so lazy that it just goes to the highest scoring bench guard on a playoff team every year, regardless of efficiency or literally anything else. Because that's what it's become.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm not even sure Jamal Crawford was the _fifth_-most deserving candidate.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's basically turned into the inefficient gunner off the bench award, so more deserving players like Andre Iguodala, Ed Davis and Tristan Thompson didn't get anywhere near enough recognition. And there's really no explanation for Crawford getting more votes than Will Barton, apart from simply voters having watched the Clippers more than the Nuggets or ascribing more value to his performance just because his team made the playoffs even though he wasn't particularly good this year.
> 
> There's just no real point to handing out the award anymore if the media is going to be so lazy that it just goes to the highest scoring bench guard on a playoff team every year, regardless of efficiency or literally anything else. Because that's what it's become.


I disagree about that Crawford part. I mean, starting off the season it was uncertainty of him being able to produce because of the bench logjam the Clippers had with Stephenson, Pierce and Smith. But he really turned it on in January; when the bench situation cleared up and he's one of the reasons they were able to keep afloat; sans Blake.

I agree with you about making an argument for Barton ( although I feel like Turner was better ). Davis and Thompson are as inconsistent as they come. Especially Thompson.

I wonder do these "voters" have league pass btw.......


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Rockets are damn dissapointing this year, what happened man, they were at the Western Conference Finals last year and looked pretty impressive and a menacing force, this year release McHale and almost miss the playoffs. Can't even beat the Curry-Less GSW. (Not saying GSW can't win without Curry, they are still good but I would have thought for sure that this game was the Rocket's one to win and tie it up, make it close and interesting at least). For all I care, Curry can rest the entire series. 

Was impressed and pleased with how the Pistons played the other night and hope they do it again against the Cavs, they should get a game or maybe even two but probable loose in the long run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

mark cuban is no genius :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

:fuck:fuck:fuck:fuck

blow the rockets up and start over

trade that bum harden


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> I disagree about that Crawford part. I mean, starting off the season it was uncertainty of him being able to produce because of the bench logjam the Clippers had with Stephenson, Pierce and Smith. But he really turned it on in January; when the bench situation cleared up and he's one of the reasons they were able to keep afloat; sans Blake.
> 
> I agree with you about making an argument for Barton ( although I feel like Turner was better ). Davis and Thompson are as inconsistent as they come. Especially Thompson.
> 
> I wonder do these "voters" have league pass btw.......


While Crawford does deserve some credit for helping prop up the Clippers without Blake, the lion's share of the credit belongs to Chris Paul and DeAndre Jordan. If Crawford had elevated his game this season, you'd have a stronger case, but he was pretty much the same player he was last year — a gunner whose efficiency fluctuated wildly on a game-to-game basis. BPM and RPM both place him as a sub-replacement level player this year, and PER — which pretty much exists to make high-volume offensive players like Crawford look good — rated him as below league average in offensive efficiency. Basically,h e scored a fair amount, rather inefficiently, and didn't really do much of anything else.

When you talk about Davis and Thompson being inconsistent, I assume you're predominantly referring to their scoring output. But while they may not have filled it up like Crawford, they were doing a bunch of other things that made their respective teams better. Davis did all the little things you could ask for, including absolutely dominating on the boards and doubling as one of the better defensive bigs in the league. Thompson wasn't as strong on defense as Davis, but he was still a positive on that end and did more for the Cavs as a dive man on offense. On the whole, pretty much every metric suggests that both were more helpful to their respective teams' causes than Crawford. And that's to say nothing of Andre Iguodala, who I think actually deserved the award.

But if they were hellbent on giving it to a player who stuffed the stat sheet on offense and didn't give his team much on D, they should have gone with Will Barton — or really committed to that dynamic and just given it to Enes Kanter. :shrug

And yes, Evan Turner also deserved it over Crawford.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



RetepAdam. said:


> *When you talk about Davis and Thompson being inconsistent, I assume you're predominantly referring to their scoring output.* But while they may not have filled it up like Crawford, they were doing a bunch of other things that made their respective teams better. Davis did all the little things you could ask for, including absolutely dominating on the boards and doubling as one of the better defensive bigs in the league. Thompson wasn't as strong on defense as Davis, but he was still a positive on that end and did more for the Cavs as a dive man on offense. On the whole, pretty much every metric suggests that both were more helpful to their respective teams' causes than Crawford. And that's to say nothing of Andre Iguodala, who I think actually deserved the award.
> 
> But if they were hellbent on giving it to a player who stuffed the stat sheet on offense and didn't give his team much on D, they should have gone with Will Barton — or really committed to that dynamic and just given it to Enes Kanter. :shrug
> 
> And yes, Evan Turner also deserved it over Crawford.


Great post.

Nah, just typical lapses from both. Thompson can post double-doubles every night, then he'll go on a stretch of duds. And as you said, he's not exactly a juggernaut defensively either. I think I posted my 6th man predictions a few weeks ago...



Honchkrow said:


> 6th Man of the year: Jamal Crawford. Wouldn't be a big deal though if Evan Turner, Will Barton, Enes Kanter, Jeremy Lin, or even Dennis Schroder gets it.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1643961-kobe13-467.html#post58474305

Plz hire me as a voter plz NBA. I'm too cold :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

considering jamal didnt deserve the award, no thanks to you being a voter. will barton did what he was doing except more efficiency and he mattered more to his team. he had to be a good scorer every night for them to win, while jamal has about 4 players with easily more value than him that can carry the majority of the load.


also are you going to explain how mark cuban is a genius? carlisle is a genius for turning trash into playoffs team year in and year out, but the majority of mark's moves have been god awful. he's signed two people coming off terrible injuries that have disappointed relative to their contract(wes/parsons), he has failed to land a quality defensive big to start next to dirk, he signs a rotating cast of point guards that can't be fully relied upon. carlisle is a great coach given average to awful players that he manages to maximize because he's amazing. that doesn't mean cuban is good at what he does.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> considering jamal didnt deserve the award, no thanks to you being a voter. will barton did what he was doing except more efficiency and he mattered more to his team. he had to be a good scorer every night for them to win, while jamal has about 4 players with easily more value than him that can carry the majority of the load.
> 
> 
> also are you going to explain how mark cuban is a genius? carlisle is a genius for turning trash into playoffs team year in and year out, but the majority of mark's moves have been god awful. he's signed two people coming off terrible injuries that have disappointed relative to their contract(wes/parsons), *he has failed to land a quality defensive big to start next to dirk*, he signs a rotating cast of point guards that can't be fully relied upon. carlisle is a great coach given average to awful players that he manages to maximize because he's amazing. that doesn't mean cuban is good at what he does.


I don't know how that's on the Mavs, considering they had DAJ signed, sealed and delivered.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

I always liked Mark Cuban. Savvy as they come. I feel like he's unappreciated that's all :shrug


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

I hope the Mavs get Dwight in free agency.

Solely so I can laugh at them gutting their championship team so they could try sign Deron and/or Dwight, only to fail and end up with them years later when they're both over the hill :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



RetepAdam. said:


> I don't know how that's on the Mavs, considering they had DAJ signed, sealed and delivered.


that's fair, but there's plenty of other years where they outright failed to do so. they could have kept chandler for those years.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

so curry might sit out game 3 :mj4




ah my rockets getting no respect :Jordan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Harden & Howard are probably my two least favorite players in the league so I cant be bothered with the Rockets. Harden literally doesn't even try to play defense and Howard is a chump who can't seem to get along with any other "star" on his team. Can't stand watching Harden play since he does nothing but flail his arms every direction to try and draw fouls. It's the worst.

Anyways, I actually hope Dallas does land Howard. That seems like the type of team where they can just feed him the ball, they can win, and he can be happy.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

This is so painful. The Spurs are a machine. They always do this. They are like the Patriots of the NBA. Their sole purpose is to piss me off and the flash me with their rings. At least their players like Duncan and their coach demand more respect. Still. I hope the Mavs pop up and get them. The Mavs almost got them last time, and were the closest to beating the Spur when the Spurs won their last championship.

I will be in the corner, with the Rockets and Celtics fans. Any bets on which of us can cry most?Finally something we can win! 

Please Golden State, stick in there and put a fork in the Cavs or Spurs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Whoever gave Whiteside a DPOY 1st Place vote needs to have their ballots revoked.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Timberwolves finalizing a deal to bring in Tom Thibodeau on a 5 year deal to make him both Head Coach & President.

Good move? I'd say yes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



Kuja said:


> This is so painful. The Spurs are a machine. They always do this. They are like the Patriots of the NBA. Their sole purpose is to piss me off and the flash me with their rings. At least their players like Duncan and their coach demand more respect. Still. I hope the Mavs pop up and get them. The Mavs almost got them last time, and were the closest to beating the Spur when the Spurs won their last championship.
> 
> I will be in the corner, with the Rockets and Celtics fans. Any bets on which of us can cry most?Finally something we can win!
> 
> Please Golden State, stick in there and put a fork in the Cavs or Spurs.


I don't know how things are going to turn out with Gasol & Conley's situations this summer, but it's going to be interesting to see how Memphis continues to adapt towards this new era of small ball. I was never much of a Barnes fan, but I was pleasantly surprised by his performance as a stretch-4 this season. 



Corey said:


> Timberwolves finalizing a deal to bring in Tom Thibodeau on a 5 year deal to make him both Head Coach & President.
> 
> Good move? I'd say yes.


Thibs is gonna mold Dieng and Towns into defensive MONSTERS. Emphasis on MONSTERS. But inevitably he's gonna run them ( and the rest of the players ) into the ground and they'll turn into Joakim Noah clones :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

:JONAS :lowry2 :demar :ROSS :COJO :BISMACK :CARROLL :scola ATPAT :NORM :wright

Ready for tomorrow :lowry3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

I don't know why anyone would get excited like this about the LolRaptors, but whatever floats your boat I guess...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*



Stax Classic said:


> Whoever gave Whiteside a DPOY 1st Place vote needs to have their ballots revoked.


David Wesley (Fox Sports New Orleans) and Eric Reid (Fox Sports Sun).



Corey said:


> Timberwolves finalizing a deal to bring in Tom Thibodeau on a 5 year deal to make him both Head Coach & President.
> 
> Good move? I'd say yes.


Yes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> I don't know why anyone would get excited like this about the LolRaptors, but whatever floats your boat I guess...


Err because they are my favourite team. Are you new to being fan?

Not everyone just picks a great team to hop on the bandwagon of like you did. 

RAPTORS!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> Err because they are my favourite team. Are you new to being fan?
> 
> Not everyone just picks a great team to hop on the bandwagon of like you did.
> 
> RAPTORS!!


Hello JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> Hello JM.


Hello Honchkrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> I don't know how things are going to turn out with Gasol & Conley's situations this summer, but it's going to be interesting to see how Memphis continues to adapt towards this new era of small ball. I was never much of a Barnes fan, but I was pleasantly surprised by his performance as a stretch-4 this season.


They're gonna keep both and probably try to bring Pau in too


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



Notorious said:


> They're gonna keep both and probably try to bring Pau in too


Pau would be good.

But eh... I would've give Conley whatever ridiculous amount he's gonna get, but different times. And he's been the glue for them for awhile, so w/e.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*



RetepAdam. said:


> David Wesley (Fox Sports New Orleans) and Eric Reid (Fox Sports Sun).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


Damn, Reid needs to get a guy who's leaving in FA's dick out of his mouth, blocks mean jack shit for defense


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*

The Wizards hiring Scott Brooks is making me consider doing basketball abstinence. I'm hoping the Rockets do the right thing and steal him. Normally I applaud people for swindling teams, but this hurts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Putting my Wizards bias aside, if I'm Scott Brooks I'm staying the hell away from Houston... or just Dwight Howard I guess.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

What about them Cavs? The big three is looking good so far, also I really like the lineup when Delly is on the floor with LBJ. LBJ was looking like his Miami days last night, if we keep this up we may have a chance. I think the Cavs are going to sweep the Pistons


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

Guys it's GAME DAY :ROSS


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

5 years, $35 million. Welcome to DC, Coach Brooks!

:garrett :garrett :garrett


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*

#WeTheNorth :lowry2 :demar :JONAS2 :CARROLL :scola


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

the rockets won a game :elliot

no sweep :bird


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*



HiddenFlaw said:


> the rockets won a game :elliot
> 
> no sweep :bird


lol damn :curry


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*



HiddenFlaw said:


> the rockets won a game :elliot
> 
> no sweep :bird


Harden! :mark:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

that final turnover by Defense Player of the Year Candidate Draymond Green 8*D 

Dude played D on himself he is that good :kobe

I am all for Pau going back to play with his brother next season as long as we get a decent pickup from it, and this is coming from a Bulls fan. 

And I like Tom going to coach the TimberWolves for a few years, he is a defensive MONSTER and even with several injuries always made the Bulls look like contenders. He is a great coach and I have mad respect for what he acomplished with the little roster he had to work with, however, the injuries were 90% because of how he played and ran his started to the ground. He would almost never switch out and people got burnt, look at Noah who was at one point D player of the year and feared on rebounds, and now he is a shadow of what he once was and can bearly move. 

If he can learn his lesson and also play his bench some minutes, giving his starters some time to rest he can easily given some time to grow the team make something out of the young squad in the Wolves.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

minutes in a game are not an issue, it was the practices if anything where players might have gotten burnt out.


I swear no one was watching 10+ years ago because it's like people forgot about all the players that used to average more than the bulls most played player during thibs run and there was no talking points about nor resulting injuries.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

Nice win for the RAPTORS last night to take HOME COURT ADVANTAGE back from the Pacers.

:JONAS and :BISMACK once again exploited Indiana's lack of size and truculence by grabbing 7 combined offensive rebounds and 22 rebounds total. This game would have been even worse for Indiana if :JONAS2 didn't find himself in early foul trouble once again.

:CARROLL hit lots of big shots and sure, :lowry2 and :demar's percentages still aren't where they want to be but this was easily :demar's best game of the series and :lowry3 hit some big shots, distributed as well as ever and played strong defense. I believe he took 3 or 4 charges by himself. That's truculence. 

:COJO was slicing and dicing getting to the paint and making things happen. My favourite plays were where he just out waited the Indiana defense for an easy layout and where he went right down the throat of Indiana's defense before dishing it out to ATPAT for a wide open 3 corner pocket. 

I think our defense really stepped up tonight in a big way. :CARROLL was tough as hell on :george limiting him to 6-19 shooting which is easily his worst game of the series and we also didn't let Ellis or Hill get involved. If you limit Indiana's secondary scoring you are probably going to win. 

All things considered this was a good road win. 

I would like to dedicate this post to @DesolationRow Funkmaster DROW.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Watched a short video of the Rockets bench after the game winner :lmao. Most of those fucks didn't care at all, Howard actually looked disappointed. Maybe ESPN just got a shorter version to show that reaction, could it have been that bad?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Congrats on McCallum winning the increased playing time award


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Isaiah Thomas calm down plz. It's just a playoff game :woah


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

*waves tiny flag*

Come on. Beat the HEAT! Wait, no. Beat the Spurs.

It is a different story at our home. We are fighting now. Come on. 

Anybody remember that season where we had to beat the Clippers and then Thunder only for the Spurs to beat us. Think about it. We had to beat the Clippers, Thunder, Spurs, and then the Heat if we wanted the title that year. We had a hard path, but this season looks even more monstrous if we want that championship.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Kawhi just 'MJ'ed' killing the Grizzlies right there. Holy shit :banderas


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Kawhi is just a mad man on defense and just came through. I can't believe there are people who don't thinks he is top tier. The grizzlies are one one tough team and I give them props for that fabercobbled team just hustling.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



HardKoR said:


> Kawhi is just a mad man on defense and just came through.* I can't believe there are people who don't thinks he is top tier.* The grizzlies are one one tough team and I give them props for that fabercobbled team just hustling.


who :confused


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Well, I guess this is it for us. 

We gotta win one. Come on. We cannot quit yet.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

The Grizzlies fought the good fight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

Here's a record I didn't even know Zeppelin set, and Kobe Bryant broke it. Of course the merchandise was way more expensive.

http://ultimateclassicrock.com/kobe-bryants-final-game-led-zeppelin/

*Kobe Bryant’s Final Game Breaks Led Zeppelin’s Record for Merchandise Sales*



> Read More: Kobe Bryant's Final Game Breaks Led Zeppelin's Record for Merchandise Sales | http://ultimateclassicrock.com/kobe-bryants-final-game-led-zeppelin/?trackback=tsmclip
> 
> Kobe Bryant set many records on the court in his storied career as a professional basketball player for the Los Angeles Lakers. But on his final NBA game on Wednesday night (April 13), he added another, breaking Led Zeppelin‘s record for most money earned through merchandise sales in a one-day event at an arena.
> 
> ...


Records are there to be broken, so good on Kobe. Saddens me as a Zep fan


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



HardKoR said:


> Kawhi is just a mad man on defense and just came through. I can't believe there are people who don't thinks he is top tier.


Nah, he has the belt. Best player on the planet Earth. 

Idk... It's going to get drilled in the rest of the doubters' heads soon enough.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> who :confused


Some mad people on reddit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



HardKoR said:


> Some mad people on reddit.


I saw that the other day too. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/4ftozx/what_is_your_unpopular_rnba_opinion/d2bug4x

Obvious clickbait. It came from that douchbag Mavs fan, so w/e.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: :kobe13*

Managed to sleep through the Pacers game. But hey, at least I get to witness this sloppy, uninteresting Heat - Hornets mess!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

I can't decide which one was more amusing... Kobe's final brickhouse or that Pacers/Raptors game... 

I actually was tempted to switched over to golf on CBS :lel. Just two more games Indiana. Handle your business.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Kawhi is pretty awesome. Take this from a guy who hates his team. I had a nurse in Vanderbilt hospital who knows Kawhi's grandmother and he is a pretty level-headed guy it seems. Can he take the Spurs to the next level after their old big three split? I do not know, but I say they have a great foundation.

Is anybody interested in Blazers/Clippers here? I totally forgot they were playing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*



Kuja said:


> Is anybody interested in Blazers/Clippers here? I totally forgot they were playing.


Not really, but it's the only game on so I'll watch for now.  Thought Warriors/Rockets was tonight so I got all excited and yeah... it isn't.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

I'm watching too. I still have a thing for watching Paul Pierce. I have no idea why I want to see him play for all these teams, but I have followed him. 

I wanted the Warriors game too. I hope the Rockets make things interesting. They need to keep it going. I have no idea how long Curry is out. Some injuries already this post season. I hate that. The Celtics lost Avery. I hate seeing that stuff.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Curry is scheduled to be back for tomorrow's game thankfully.

I wish Pierce was still a Wizard...


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Are you a Rockets fan?

I also wish Pierce was a Wizard.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*



Kuja said:


> Are you a Rockets fan?
> 
> I also wish Pierce was a Wizard.


Nah dude. I'm a Wizards fan.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

*hugs Corey* 

There there

We may join your team soon on the couch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

We shouldn't be on the couch right now. :crying:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*






Marcus Smart pulling a Batista last night :lmao!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Charlotte gets our first playoff win in fourteen years! :kemba


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Congrads to Hornetts on first playoff win in 14 years apparently. Read that somewhere. 

Lold at CP3s flop :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Time to get the bag out if the closet and put it on my head again. 

We are getting swept. I was hoping we would pull a Hornets (!) and win a game, but the Spurs just hate me.

I imagine Popovich as a face in the clouds and he looks down on me with scorn before turning around and spreading his butt cheeks to take a huge dump on me. Now we all have to live with that mental image!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

SPURS with the SWEEP. Grab those brooms bitches! :mark:. Go suck a dick ARealKoala from NBA reddit! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

I read somewhere that Reggie Miller said the crew from TNT could've beaten the current Mavericks. :lol

Injuries, man. They suck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Fuck the Mavericks imo. I remember I tried to be nice; praising them a few days ago. But fuck 'em. Have fun being at home :mark:.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Someone blow this Rockets team up. They're trash.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

fuck this fucking rockets team!!!!!


how the fuck do you let yourself get emberased like that 


no fucking heart


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Celtics/Hawks is turning out to be the best series so far. They are 2-2 and had an overtime.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

Apparently Byron Scott was fired. I'm sure Laker fans are getting their dance on right now.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Cavs with that sweep  uncle drew is cold as ice


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

pretty sure I have had two birthdays since the first round started.

The pacing of the NBA playoffs first round series are always the drizzling shits.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Oh and I guess Curry might have a sprained MCL, that's not good


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



HardKoR said:


> Sums it up pretty well.


to be fair that was hardens first break after playing 40 minutes


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Hawks and Celtics having the best series so far. Liking Heat and Charlotte too. 

Rockets need a complete overhaul in the post season.


Hope Curry is healthy for rest of playoffs.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*

Monday is going to be a nervous day for Golden State fans.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

*Curry getting injured so many times during and shortly before the playoffs is the worst thing that could have happened to the Warriors *:sasha3
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...rry-golden-state-warriors-sprains-knee-game-4



> "He was standing there crying, you know, and like, 'Dog, just get out of here. We'll hold you down,'" Warriors forward Draymond Green told ESPN Radio's Kevin Calabro and Jon Barry after the game. "We gotta support him, you know, and be there for him. I mean, he came out and obviously gave it a go, wasn't 100 percent, and he gave it a go, and it's unfortunate that that happened.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



HiddenFlaw said:


> to be fair that was hardens first break after playing 40 minutes


I know. It was just a poor display from the Rockets that second half. There should be no reason he should be on the floor for 41 minutes.

On another note. Glad to see the Spurs finish it up and be the first team to do so this post season. Joerger and the Grizzlies deserve a lot of praise for the fight they put in, and not just this post season but all season. If that team plays with half that intensity and 100% healthy they will be awesome next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Steph Curry is out "at least" two weeks after the MRI revealed a sprained MCL. Terrible news. 

Gotta pull for Portland to make the series with LA go long so Steph can get back to full health. Honestly don't think Golden State can beat the Clippers 4 times without him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

He's gonna get re-evaluated in 2 weeks, and then even if he's ready to go you'd have to think he'd be restricted and for sure, rusty.

Get ready for LeBron vs. the Spurs again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

I would say that, but it's the Clippers. They're not going to do anything.

Golden State's bench could've handled the Rockets. They should've never put him back in that garbage throwaway series to begin with. Instead of 4-1'ing the Clippers, I'd say 4-2 with some minor panic moments. He should be ready to go when they play the Spurs in the WCF.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*



Notorious said:


> Get ready for LeBron vs. the Spurs again.


Booooooooooooooooring. 

:lol

Seriously though, if Golden State can't make it there on a hobbled Curry, I'd much rather see the Cavs play the Thunder or Clippers (yeah I know that's not happening though).

Spurs just don't excite me. :shrug


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Clippers are prone to choking, but they're clearly a better team than a Steph Curry-less Warriors squad.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*

Can't sell me on that. Clearly they were better than the Rockets last year until they let Josh Smith kill them. Wouldn't surprised me at all if Shaun Livingston and/or Ian Clark do it to them for some giggles. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> Can't sell me on that. Clearly they were better than the Rockets last year until they let Josh Smith kill them. Wouldn't surprised me at all if Shaun Livingston and/or Ian Clark do it to them for some giggles. I'll believe it when I see it.


If you're banking on them choking a 3-1 lead while being up by 20 with a quarter left in game 6 during this series then I guess so.

Warriors are on the same tier as the likes of the Blazers & Pistons without Curry, and I'm pretty sold on that. I'll believe otherwise when I see it :toomanykobes


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: :kobe13*

Which team has the best chances of beating the Cavs in the east? Maybe the Heat. The Celtics are scrappy, but they get off to some slow starts. 

Cavs and Thunder would be fun. Kevin Durant could try to get his revenge for last time he faced Lebron there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*



Kuja said:


> Which team has the best chances of beating the Cavs in the east? Maybe the Heat. The Celtics are scrappy, but they get off to some slow starts.


The answer is probably no one.  Even with a healthy Bosh I'd go Cavs in no more than 6 (but it would definitely be a more competitive series).

It'll be LeBron in the Finals every year of the foreseeable unless there's some kind of massive free agent overhaul somewhere in the East.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



Notorious said:


> If you're banking on them choking a 3-1 lead while being up by 20 with a quarter left in game 6 during this series then I guess so.
> 
> Warriors are on the same tier as the likes of the Blazers & Pistons without Curry, and I'm pretty sold on that. I'll believe otherwise when I see it :toomanykobes


So hypothetically what you're saying is the Warriors would be a 44 win team that's just sneaking in the playoffs without Curry... Hmm... Alright.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*:kobe13*



Honchkrow said:


> So hypothetically what you're saying is the Warriors would be a 44 win team that's just sneaking in the playoffs without Curry... Hmm... Alright.



Well actually 44 wins got you the 5th seed in the West so that's not exactly sneaking into the playoffs.

Breh, Curry is about to be a 2x MVP for a reason. There is no scenario where you take him out of the lineup and the team isn't significantly worse.

The Rockets fucking suck, the Warriors having success against them without Curry is meaningless.

And you can clown the Clippers for choking in the playoffs all you want but last time I checked no one on the Warriors has won anything without Curry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*










Said this before, Warriors only go as far as Steph takes them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Has Miami always been this bad on the road? Can't even score more than 85 points for two games in Charlotte. Yikes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*



Timeless said:


> Said this before, Warriors only go as far as Steph takes them.


They'll beat the Rockets and likely beat either the Clippers or Blazers too, mainly because Clippers will likely Clip and the Blazers are too young imo. They aren't getting past SA or OKC without him though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

Clippers almost beat the Warriors three times this year. The difference maker every time? Curry.


Warriors really aren't that amazing that they'll beat the Clips without the mvp.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

How ironic would it be if we had the Cavs at full strength playing the Warriors without Steph in the Finals? Can you imagine the amount of EXCUSES we'd hear about people defending Golden State and ragging all over LeBron and Cleveland? Ugh

Of course, that would then set the stage... again for a rematch next year where both teams would hopefully be at full strength. :lol

And please before you step in and say something, don't worry, I know Golden State will not be making it to the NBA Finals without the MVP.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: :kobe13*

CURRY OUT FOR 2 WEEKS :rollins4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

Spotting the Clippers 2 games will make winning 4 straight all the sweeter


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

makes no sense what so ever for Curry to have rushed himself back. I realize he is a baller and wants to play, but Houston was no threat to beat GS, even without Curry. He should have sat out the whole series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*

Now Paul might be injured. :larry


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: :kobe13*

Chris Paul has a fractured hand.

This shit... is CRAZY. Spurs benefiting over everything. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*:kobe13*

No CP3 and a hobbled Blake, Blazers might backdoor sweep :lol

It was all good a few hours ago...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

With the injuries to the Clipps i do see GSW going over them in a LONG 6 7 Gane series. 

If the Clipps were healthy no way its an easy series for GSW where all year it was close. 

GSW are going to have a very hard time playing spurs or thunder if Curry isnt playing or when he returns isnt 100%.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*

with the injuries to clippers, they're unlikely to even get past the blazers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: :kobe13*

I'm pretty sure the Warriors could sweep this CLippers team without Curry, capital L for the loss they're about to take


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*

They need to make the first round series best of 5 again. It's dragging on.

I know 5 games = more random but fuck, how are we still in round 1? I feel like the playoffs have been going for a month. There should be 4 games to watch every night. I know it's only been 10 days or something before someone says that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> They need to make the first round series best of 5 again. It's dragging on.
> 
> I know 5 games = more random but fuck, how are we still in round 1? I feel like the playoffs have been going for a month. There should be 4 games to watch every night. I know it's only been 10 days or something before someone says that.


I think 7 games is fine, they need to just make it like the conference finals and have each series go every other day with 1 day of rest, maybe even start doing back-to-backs like baseball does.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Chrome said:


> I think 7 games is fine, they need to just make it like the conference finals and have each series go every other day with 1 day of rest, maybe even start doing back-to-backs like baseball does.


Ya. 

Teams play back to backs and 3 in 4s all year and then the playoffs come and the NBA takes the foot off the gas. 

When you have baseball starting up, hockey playoffs (that do a far better job keeping fans interested as far as scheduling) as well as the NFL draft that people are paying attention to, the NBA needs to do a better job with making it easy to get neck deep into the NBA playoffs and that starts in RD 1.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince*

Spurs and Thunder should be a slobberknocker. I hope it goes to at least 6 games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: :kobe13*



Stax Classic said:


> I'm pretty sure the Warriors could sweep this CLippers team without Curry, capital L for the loss they're about to take


Starting to feel that way too. But let's pretend the Clippers aren't the Clippers. Make believe is fun.

I think I had Portland winning this series in 7 anyways, so who gives a fuck. Time to go fishing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> They need to make the first round series best of 5 again. It's dragging on.
> 
> I know 5 games = more random but fuck, how are we still in round 1? I feel like the playoffs have been going for a month. There should be 4 games to watch every night. I know it's only been 10 days or something before someone says that.


I mean the 1st round would still be going on right now even if it was best of 5. All of the series that are still going on now would still be going on if the format was changed.

They usually have 3 games on every night during the week, it probably would be a lot easier to have 4 games every night if they had more teams playing in Mountain/Pacific time. Only 3 teams play in the later timezones and two of them are going against each other.

I don't watch hockey so I'm not an expert but I don't see how they do a much better job with scheduling when their 1st round started 3 days before the NBA's did and it's still going on. Last year their playoffs started on April 15th and ended on June 15th. The NBA's playoffs started on April 18th and ended on June 16th. Seems to me like they're about the same.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Notorious said:


> I mean the 1st round would still be going on right now even if it was best of 5. All of the series that are still going on now would still be going on if the format was changed.
> 
> They usually have 3 games on every night during the week, it probably would be a lot easier to have 4 games every night if they had more teams playing in Mountain/Pacific time. Only 3 teams play in the later timezones and two of them are going against each other.
> 
> I don't watch hockey so I'm not an expert but I don't see how they do a much better job with scheduling when their 1st round started 3 days before the NBA's did and it's still going on. Last year their playoffs started on April 15th and ended on June 15th. The NBA's playoffs started on April 18th and ended on June 16th. Seems to me like they're about the same.


I feel like in the NHL, if your team doesn't play today they always play tomorrow. That's not the case in the NBA.

I went through the whole day yesterday thinking the Raptors were playing and turns out they weren't. Then you wonder why the hell not and your interest decreases a bit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> I feel like in the NHL, if your team doesn't play today they always play tomorrow. That's not the case in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through the whole day yesterday thinking the Raptors were playing and turns out they weren't. Then you wonder why the hell not and your interest decreases a bit.



I think it's only in the 1st round where teams don't play every other day

In the 2nd round with it only being 4 series they usually pair two of them and then alternate days


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



Notorious said:


> I think it's only in the 1st round where teams don't play every other day
> 
> In the 2nd round with it only being 4 series they usually pair two of them and then alternate days
> 
> ...


Which is the way it should be all the time.

I was going to say in my last post that I think the NBA speeds up the rounds as the playoffs progress where as the NHL stays the same but I wasn't sure if that was true and didn't want to look it up lulz.

This year the NHL 1st round is done 2 days faster than the NBAs if it lasts as long as it could. 2 days is quite a bit for 1 round. I'm sure it will even out by the end for each but like I said, NBA needs to be getting people's attention in RD 1, not as the playoffs progress. People already trail off as their teams are eliminated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> Which is the way it should be all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said earlier I think part of it has to do with scheduling. Hard to put 4 games on a night when 3 of them are playing in the same time zone

I don't disagree though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: :kobe*



JM said:


> I feel like in the NHL, if your team doesn't play today they always play tomorrow. That's not the case in the NBA.


JM you're a Maple Leafs fan you know you don't have to worry about if your team is playing tomorrow.

:kobe3


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Without CP3 and a not healthy Blake, Warriors could beat the Clippers easily in 5 games without Curry. Hell they could even sweep them too, but Thunder and Spurs a different animal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe*



Perfect Poster said:


> JM you're a Maple Leafs fan you know you don't have to worry about if your team is playing tomorrow.
> 
> :kobe3


They play on April 30th tho!

I'm nervous :mj2

Ok back on topic :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

It's not like the Spurs need any help. I want it to be at least one watchable series before June. Need the Warriors to be 100% so it won't be no excuses. When it's all said and done, it's gonna be fun beating LeCramp again in the finals.

On a side note, Marc is suggesting Pau should go to the Spurs. I can only get so erect :mark:.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725006344680411136


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Chris Paul and Blake Griffin both out for the remainder of the playoffs.

NO GOOD CLIPPERS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

*First Curry gets injured for two weeks, and now Skip is leaving ESPN :sasha3*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Don't blow this one, Pacers.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *First Curry gets injured for two weeks, and now Skip is leaving ESPN :sasha3*


Damn why Skip leaving ESPN?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RyanPelley said:


> Don't blow this one, Pacers.


If they win this game its over in game 6 for Toronto.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Clippers can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

They catch plenty of breaks, mostly of the hand variety


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Props to Indiana for not overlooking their first round opponent. Time to close this one out :clap


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Toronto on a run now, could come back.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Pacers imploding right now. :francis


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Tied game!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

LolEasternConference.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Frank Vogel deserves to be fired.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Fuck.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> 04-26, 20:08	Honchkrow
> LolRaptors. So good.


:ti



Notorious said:


> 04-26, 20:09	Notorious
> Thought they had proved me wrong and were gonna turn the corner but we get the same old Raptors


orly



Magic said:


> 04-26, 20:09	Magic
> we were right about hornets>raptors at least


u sure?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Hornets > CLippers though, Gerald Henderson proved that with his ass of hand shattering steel


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


positive, you're lucky hornets aren't healthy like the current raptors. shouldn't take 17 point comebacks to win at home against a 7th seed and barely escape due to a milisecond late shot. :mj


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Magic said:


> positive, you're lucky hornets aren't healthy like the current raptors. shouldn't take 17 point comebacks to win at home against a 7th seed and barely escape due to a milisecond late shot. :mj


Oh ok. 

I will keep this under consideration when I'm at the first round championship parade.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I like those new Kings logos. Look pretty legit imo.



RyanPelley said:


> Don't blow this one, Pacers.


Read that they got outscored 25-9 in the 4th quarter. How the hell does that happen???


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Same way Boston scores 7


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

That Toronto come back tonight!

Hose me down!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *First Curry gets injured for two weeks, and now Skip is leaving ESPN :sasha3*


You'll still be able to catch him on FOX Sports along with all the other trash human beings (and also Katie Nolan, who's great).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

:demar

one more.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> :demar
> 
> one more.


Champ do you plan to attend the first round championship parade?

I booked my hotel this morning. :dance


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> You'll still be able to catch him on FOX Sports along with all the other trash human beings (and also Katie Nolan, who's great).


I read on yahoo sports FOX Sports 1 offered Skip 5 million per year. ESPN offered 4 million per year, no wonder why Skip is leaving. Could see others leaving ESPN and going to FOX in the future too.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Champ do you plan to attend the first round championship parade?
> 
> I booked my hotel this morning. :dance


second round parade actually, since i think we'll find a way to beat the heat :sip

also apparently magic forgot that we're going up against a top 3 defense here. historically speaking those kind of teams tend to fare well in the playoffs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Hey Kevin do you think the rockets can win tonight?








thanks kevin :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> second round parade actually, since i think we'll find a way to beat the heat :sip
> 
> also apparently magic forgot that we're going up against a top 3 defense here. historically speaking those kind of teams tend to fare well in the playoffs.


Second round is the Raptors ceiling for the franchise but I admire your optimism!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Second round is the Raptors ceiling for the franchise but I admire your optimism!


believe it or not i applaud this post as it could potentially serve as an anti-jinx down the road.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> believe it or not i applaud this post as it could potentially serve as an anti-jinx down the road.


Don't tell anyone but I might be thinking the same thing. Especially don't tell UDFK, Brandon and NOTO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> second round parade actually, since i think we'll find a way to beat the heat :sip
> 
> also apparently magic forgot that we're going up against a top 3 defense here. historically speaking those kind of teams tend to fare well in the playoffs.


im the one that said the series was going to 7 :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*






*RIP my favorite ESPN show :sasha3*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *RIP my favorite ESPN show :sasha3*


Yikes. :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

First take is awful. Skip is awful. Stephen A is awful. Keep this trash out of our thread. :rudy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Magic said:


> First take is awful. Skip is awful. Stephen A is awful. Keep this trash out of our thread. :rudy


*Yeah no. It's basketball related and I'm going to keep posting it. I don't care what you think about it. If you don't like it, ignore it.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Don't tell anyone but I might be thinking the same thing. Especially don't tell UDFK, Brandon and NOTO.


Lowkey, seeing the Raptors be removed from THE LIST might be more enjoyable than seeing them go down in the 1st round again. Lowkey.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah no. It's basketball related and I'm going to keep posting it. I don't care what you think about it. If you don't like it, ignore it.*


nothing in that video was basketball related. it was skip's goodbye speech. :kobe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Honchkrow said:
> 
> 
> > 04-26, 20:08	Honchkrow
> ...


Pacers are still gonna win this series LOL. But carry on :ROSS

Can't believe I just used one of these LolRaptor smilies btw. Jesus Christ... What a way to mess up internet bandwidth...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

First Take is not a bad show, it can be better in some areas but far from a bad show.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Lol at Jason Terry guaranteeing victory tonight for the Rockets. Your awesome Jet but your crazy for thinking that they will win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> Pacers are still gonna win this series LOL. But carry on :ROSS
> 
> Can't believe I just used one of these LolRaptor smilies btw. Jesus Christ... What a way to mess up internet bandwidth...


Why would I book my hotel room for the first round championship parade if the Pacers were going to win the series? That's the most idiotic thing I've heard today.

Do you even fan?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Why would I book my hotel room for the first round championship parade if the Pacers were going to win the series? That's the most idiotic thing I've heard today.
> 
> Do you even fan?


Wait, you actually did that!? Not sure if srs... 

:heyman6


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> Wait, you actually did that!? Not sure if srs...
> 
> :lel


?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> ?


1. The hotel booked or 2. A Raptors parade of some sort. Which one is serious?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

This whole conversation has been quite confusing today.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

JM totally messed it up...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> 1. The hotel booked or 2. A Raptors parade of some sort. Which one is serious?


Honchkrow I have no idea who you are but you got a lot of nerve. What the fuck is a Honchkrow? That's the worst name I'ves seen since Cash got spelt with a dollar sign instead of an S.

I guess it's fitting that your name is Honchkrow tho because in a couple days I will be having the time of my life at the Raptors first round championship parade and you will be eating crow.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Honchkrow I have no idea who you are but you got a lot of nerve. What the fuck is a Honchkrow? That's the worst name I'ves seen since Cash got spelt with a dollar sign instead of an S.
> 
> I guess it's fitting that your name is Honchkrow tho because in a couple days I will be having the time of my life at the Raptors first round championship parade and you will be eating crow.


You just said my name tho :lol.

It took you 10 minutes to come up with that second paragraph!? :lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> You just said my name tho :lol.
> 
> It took you 10 minutes to come up with that second paragraph!? :lol.


Probably 9 minutes. But who's counting.

I said Honchkrow because that's your name. WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Probably 9 minutes. But who's counting.
> 
> I said Honchkrow because that's your name. WHO ARE YOU?


Uh, you just said it.



JM said:


> Cash


You even quoted me first from what I said in the chatbox. I think you've been having too much to drink or something... :lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

JM must be on some good shit right now. :lol

How bout those Hornets!? 1 game away from their first playoff series win in like... ever.  @Kemba


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

this fucking rockets team


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Rockets.









Might need to blow that team up at this point.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

laker and their fans won when dwight left. never a better moment and people thought i was salty because i was happy he wasn't going to be our main piece when it was clear he wasn't right after back surgery. :ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

2016 Rockets might be one of the worst playoff teams ever in the history of the NBA. :duck

Morey gonna have to implode his team.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hornets! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Corey said:


> JM must be on some good shit right now. :lol
> 
> How bout those Hornets!? 1 game away from their first playoff series win in like... ever.  @Kemba


You sure Zo and Grand Mama never won a series???


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Stax Classic said:


> You sure Zo and Grand Mama never won a series???


Haha it was just exaggeration. I looked it up and they won a series 15 years ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> Uh, you just said it.
> 
> 
> 
> You even quoted me first from what I said in the chatbox. I think you've been having too much to drink or something... :lol.


I didn't know you were CASH is what I was getting at. And I have no idea what a Honchkrow is. Now I know you're CASH but still have no idea what a Honchkrow is. 

But anyway,

GAME DAY.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Corey said:


> Haha it was just exaggeration. I looked it up and they won a series 15 years ago.


Going back to the Zo and Johnson years, I saw on wikipedia a stat charlotte led the league in attendance in 4 out 5 years in the early 90's, what the fuck


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I wish I could go tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Dominant second half!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Thank God the Pacers didn't blow another huge lead.

Drake is gonna be one angry mofo on Sunday after the Pacers clean-up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Luke Walton to the Lakers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Knew it.


knew pacers/raps would go to seven too. :kobe3


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

All these teams in the East playing so hard just to get swept by LeBron and friends.

Feel for 'em.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*










Someone's gotta fly Donatello out to Miami for Game 7 and give him courtside seats again. :lol


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

D. Wade coming for Lebron. 

Seriously, game 7 always rocks! I get so excited for them. We may get another one with the Clippers/Blazer series. The Celtics almost had one too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Curry looks like he'll be back for game 3 :sodone

Then again, if GSW wins the first 2 games, he probably won't be back until they lose a game


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

These playoffs started kinda sucky but have gotten better imo. 2 game 7's on Sunday should be fun.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Warriors/Blazers is gonna be a hell of a series until Curry comes back. Never know what could happen there in his absence.

And did everyone see Austin Rivers last night? Good lord!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Strong chance last night was Paul Pierce's last game. A shame he had to go out this way

Someone hold me


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



EyeZac said:


> All these teams in the East playing so hard just to get swept by LeBron and friends.
> 
> Feel for 'em.


Actually all the teams still left in the east could take Cleveland to atleast 6 games.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Luke Walton to the Lakers.


Good move for LA, he could be a good coach. Lakers need to fix management up first cause the way things are now Phil could be coach again and they proably still suck.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Rocketmansid said:


> Good move for LA, he could be a good coach. Lakers need to fix management up first cause the way things are now Phil could be coach again and they proably still suck.


Yeah, I see Luke Walton as someone who could be a very good coach, but he needs to have management moving in lockstep with him.

I'm not sure if he's going to get that in L.A.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Jim needs to go.


Also why in the fuck is the thunder/spurs game not on in canada. :lmao


gotta watch it via stream, but this is an ass kicking.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

53-24 Spurs, not even 3 minutes into the second quarter.

So... I guess I'll be watching Caps/Pens for a while. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Well this is a buttfucking so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

This is hilarious. Something so pleasing about the Spurs straight up raping teams.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: :kobe13*



Timeless said:


> Warriors in 4
> Spurs in 5
> OKC in 5
> Clippers in 6
> ...


6/8 Not bad, although two undecided. 



Spurs though :done


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Loving this game.

Durant might have a cry when the media asks him tough questions.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Monster game by Aldridge, Spurs are scary atm :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Everyone in my group of sports fans friends talked with one another earlier today, and everybody else called "Spurs in 6" against the Thunder. I called "Spurs in 5" and now I'm beginning to wonder if I overestimated Oklahoma City's efficacy against San Antonio. :curry2 :side:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Damn Spurs with the dominance, I thought at least with the talent OKC have it would be closer. Jeez, 42 in the firt freaking quarter! 

Doubt this is going to be a sweep though, I see Westbrook and Durant having a monster game with like 30 each sometime in this series getting pissed off, and hogging the ball with one another. But they ain't winning the series.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Not really surprised by this result. I'm just bored...

Danny Green picked the playoffs to be the right time to remember how to shoot. Well played.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

OKC will bounce back but Spurs winning this series in 6, possibly 5.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, I see Luke Walton as someone who could be a very good coach, but he needs to have management moving in lockstep with him.
> 
> *I'm not sure if he's going to get that in L.A.*




Me too, especially if Jim Buss continues to ride the ship. Lakers management will either drive this team back to success like history suggests they will or they gonna end up like the Knicks now, and the latter part is very possible.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*










One Dan Le Batard rant please. It's been far too long.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Can we get a game this weekend that isn't a massive blowout? :lol

Hornets had a good run, a lot to be proud of. Whoever comes out of Pacers/Raptors I think will be beaten by the Heat in 6 or 7. I have absolutely no reason to be sold on Toronto yet and Wade can take over a game in the 4th just like Paul George can.

Cavs beat the Hawks in 5 imo. Cavs/Heat Eastern Finals in which I really wish Bosh was playing for. 

I think the Warriors beat the Blazers, but it may honestly take 7 if Lillard & McCollum are clicking. They can probably take the split in the first two games and get a win at home before Curry comes back, but then again I wouldn't be surprised at all if Golden State comes out and plays like a bunch of monsters with Klay & Draymond taking over in Steph's absence.

Spurs are way too fundamentally sound and the talent in OKC just won't be enough to overcome the constant greatness from San Antonio. 6 games max there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I almost went perfect on my 1st round predictions. I'm just waiting for the Pacers win so I can make the 2nd round predictions. 

Warriors will finish the Blazers quickly with or without Curry. Lol... Same tier as the Pistons / Blazers... :booklel


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Corey said:


> but then again I wouldn't be surprised at all if Golden State comes out and plays like a bunch of monsters with Klay & Draymond taking over in Steph's absence.


Yeah... :lol

Klay with 18 in the 1st quarter. Outscores the entire Blazers team.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Golden State shouldn't be worried much at all. Curry should take his time and make sure he is 100% healthy before he plays again.

Need Demar to show up tonight for the Raps. If he does, they win. If he doesn't, they don't.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Blazers gonna need to chase their pants after this one


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RKing85 said:


> Golden State shouldn't be worried much at all. Curry should take his time and make sure he is 100% healthy before he plays again.


Well...this is kind of true. 

Golden State doesn't have to worry about winning this series without him, that'll definitely happen. But you need to have him come back as soon as he can. One of the things about basketball is that being out for a certain amount of time can have an impact on your game, especially when you play the style Curry does where what he does revolves around shooting. In due time Curry will get back into that groove. But the problem is that they have a very dangerous San Antonio team coming for them in the next round unless OKC can pull off a huge upset. So this injury happening right before the second round of the playoffs is really bad timing for Golden State.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Wouldn't be surprised if both Warriors and Spurs sweep their respective series. I guess the Raptors/Pacers game will be good and not a blow out neither.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

We're going to Disney World!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> *First Round East:*
> 
> Cleveland vs Detroit - Cleveland wins 4-1
> Toronto vs Indiana - Indiana wins 4-2
> ...


7 out of 8, 4 splits perfect. Pretty great. It was supposed to be 5 splits perfect, but Indiana choked. #FireVogel 

*Second Round East:*

Cleveland vs Atlanta - Cleveland wins 4-2
Toronto vs Miami - Miami wins 4-1

*Second Round West:*

Golden State vs Portland - GS wins 4-1
San Antonio vs Oklahoma City - SA wins 4-2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

A little late with my West picks but w/e

Warriors in 5
Spurs in 6

Cavs in 5
Heat in 5


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Spurs in 6
GS in 5

Cavs in 5
Disney World


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Cleveland in 5
Toronto in 6
Golden State in 5
San Antonio in 6


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> probably not high. he wants to spend time with his family, not start the grind again, and he has more potential as a businessman.
> 
> 
> First Round East:
> ...


I was right right in every series and predicted the correct amount of games for 4 of them and was 1 game off on the other ones. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> 7 out of 8, 4 splits perfect. Pretty great. It was supposed to be 5 splits perfect, but Indiana choked. #FireVogel
> 
> *Second Round East:*
> 
> ...


lol @ blaming the Pacers for you going 7 for 8. 

The geekery is strong.

Different name, same story.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Thunder in 7
Warriors in 6
Cavs in 5
Heat in 7


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: :kobe13*



JM said:


> Cavs over Pistons in 5
> Raptors over Pacers in 5
> Heat over Hornets in 6
> Hawks over Celtics in 6
> ...


I went 7 for 8 and I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Went for 7/8 aswell and I fucking blame Chris Paul and Blake Griffin. Got 3 series scores correct aswell. Not bad. 


Semi Final predictions

Warriors in 5
Spurs in 5

Cavs in 5
Heat in 7


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



EyeZac said:


> Cleveland vs Detroit - *Cleveland wins 4-0*
> Toronto vs Indiana - Toronto wins 4-2
> Miami vs Charlotte - Miami wins 4-2
> Atlanta vs Boston - *Atlanta wins 4-2*
> ...


Did not know that LA would shit the bed.

Cleveland vs Atlanta - Cleveland wins 4-1
Toronto vs Miami - Miami wins 4-2

Golden State vs Portland - GS wins 4-0
San Antonio vs Oklahoma City - SA wins 4-1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: :kobe13*



Magic said:


> I was right right in every series and predicted the correct amount of games for 4 of them and was 1 game off on the other ones. :kobe3


So, you predicted that Chris Paul and Blake Griffin would get injured then?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: :kobe13*



RetepAdam. said:


> So, you predicted that Chris Paul and Blake Griffin would get injured then?


it was going to be 2-2 even before their injuries, but oh well. :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar

:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:WOO:


blessed to appear in the second round for the first time since 2001. 

to all those that doubted.. :gtfo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

GSW in 4, SAS in 4, CLE in 4, MIA in 6

Everyone waiting on the old ass Heat to finish out the sorry ass raptors

Would also like to point out the NBA said GSW swept the opening round because the refs are blind for :harden:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Cavs over Hawks in 5
GS over Portland in 5
San Antonio over OKC in 6
Miami over Toronto in 7


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

These playoffs for the most part have sucked, hopefully things pick up soon in these semi finals.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Wow, Spurs just got screwed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

NBA refs strike again. You have no choice but to dominate to avoid their horrendous officiating.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727143501054373888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727145117572681729
What do you guys think? Do you think he might be onto something?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

No way does Lebron leave Cleveland again. The shitstorm would be too immense. They should try going after Durant though. Don't think they'll get him, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Oh, I was being facetious. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

http://deadspin.com/report-former-michigan-state-basketball-player-brought-1774314941

What the hell @perfectPoster


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I blame Ginobili's rep as a big time flopper for the non-call. He sold that elbow like he was shot out of a cannon. He also stepped out of bounds. And Dion Waiters shouldn't have any role on any playoff team. He should be 20PPG guy on a 25 win team.

Id like to see the Thunder pull this out but they can't do it with this awful bench they have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Pure fuckery on those final 15 seconds

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...hat-went-wrong-on-final-play-of-thunder-spurs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @Stax Classic

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS

Just keep it comin' :klay and :dray and LIVI and IGGY and BOGUT and BARNES (always pronounced "BAAWWNES!" in honor of former Warriors coach Mark Jackson) and MO and FESTUS and VERAJAO and LEANDRO and McADOO and CLARK and _*EVERYONE*_ (Gary Oldman homage from _Leon, the Professional_ :woo @AryaDark :woo)!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

Perhaps slight homerism is speaking here but I do believe that a Curryless Dubs team is a bit underrated in many circles. By my own calculations if you simply take Curry away from the 2015-'16 WARRIORS you effectively have a 52-54ish-win team. Obviously that speaks highly of Curry, as the Curry-led team took home 73 wins, but those tall guards :klay and LIVI and wing defenders like BAAWWNES and IGGY can be nightmarish against the Trailblazers. 

Would still like to see Curry return sooner than later, however! And the firepower that the Blazers' backcourt represents cannot be ignored.

Game 1 was terrific, however. BOGUT dominating on the boards early, :klay becoming a scoring machine and :dray with yet another triple double! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Nevertheless...

WARRIORS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Dwayne Wade is just fucking so big time in the clutch. 


Amazing game


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

That overtime session was butt ugly. No one wanted to get open and those inbound passes were poop.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

:lowry2 so clutch with 3 seconds left, OT sucked tho

EPIC MATCH UP!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Chrome said:


> No way does Lebron leave Cleveland again. The shitstorm would be too immense. They should try going after Durant though. Don't think they'll get him, but it's worth a shot.


The size of the shitstorm would likely depend on if he wins a championship in Cleveland. Lebron leaving without winning a ring in Cleveland would be a shitstorm for the ages but it's considerably smaller if he walks after keeping his promise to win them a title.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS 

Got to go to last night's WARRIORS game, much to my surprise! :dancingpenguin

The WARRIORS were down all night but they came back! From down by double digits at the end of three quarters (11 points) to winning by double digits at the end of the game (11 points). That is how special this team is. That is the WARRIORS way! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

FESTUS EZELI was the KRACKEN, finally released by STEVE KERR. Why was Kerr so hesitant to deploy Ezeli before the second half of Game 2? Matchups? In any event, Festus proved dominant. Andrew Bogut had a generally poor game, and Anderson Varejao, while decent, was not much better. Ezeli set the court ablaze with his protection of the rim and defensive and offensive domination in the paint in that electrifying fourth quarter. He was +22 in 13 massive minutes for the Dubs!

:dray was his spirited self, guiding the Dubs' defensive rotations throughout most of the game. Oft referred to as the "Warriors' heartbeat" by Coach Kerr, when Draymoneyyy wants to "release the Dobermans" ala the Chicago Bulls and tighten the screws defensively, the team reflects the power forward's mission, and vice versa. 

:klay had had a rough first half, literally and figuratively, being banged around and clawed at, facing numerous switches by Portland in the Trailblazers' efforts to neutralize the Warriors' greatest scoring threat with :curry on the sideline. KLAY persevered, however, putting together an unforgettable finale of scoring, having driven to the hoop en route to opening things up for the likes of Harrison BARNES and Leandro BARBOSA, all the way to hitting that corner three-pointer to tie the game up at 91-91 with the fourth quarter only just underway. 

A quick word about officiating. It is no fun to complain about it but _WOW WAS IT HORRENDOUS FOR THE FIRST THREE QUARTERS_! :faint: Call after call after call going against the Dubs, with fouls called that just were not fouls. That foul called on Draymond late in the 3rd was emblematic: not in any way whatsoever even close to being an actual foul, and yet it was called a foul. It was... frustrating. 

Fortunately the referees seemed to sharpen up a bit in the fourth quarter, on both sides, calling actual offensive fouls on both teams that were fouls, and also not falling for that pitiful Damian Lillard attempt to score a pity "three shots" foul by ramming Klay Thompson with his chest "in the act of shooting." Lillard sold it for all it was worth, or not worth, and the refs refused to buy it. 

Is there a more satisfying shot than SHAUN LIVINGSTON's post-up jumper? Dude is practically automatic with it, such a pure shot. 

IGGY with the necessary injection of offense and defense, particularly the former in a disjointed first half for Golden State. As always he was colossal in stitching together the fabric that made up the Warriors' win!

That was a fun game to attend. 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :dray :klay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@DesolationRow *The lack of offensive foul calls has been unacceptable. I commend Chris Webber for calling out the fuckery of the Spurs/OKC game. More analysts need to be more vocal about that. This terrible officiating can't continue as we get deeper into the playoffs. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *The lack of offensive foul calls has been unacceptable. I commend Chris Webber for calling out the fuckery of the Spurs/OKC game. More analysts need to be more vocal about that. This terrible officiating can't continue as we get deeper into the playoffs. *


Amen! :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Getting so many free lunches off of these Blazers dumbfucks :ti

Blazers ain't even gonna win 2 games, 1 is a stretch.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Timeless said:


> Dwayne Wade is just fucking so big time in the clutch.
> 
> 
> Amazing game












Prince's favorite player.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

lowry shooting 16% from 3 in the playoffs after shooting 38% in the regular season.. :Wat?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> lowry shooting 16% from 3 in the playoffs after shooting 38% in the regular season.. :Wat?


I'm pretty sure his elbow is fucked.

He's been slumping since he missed those games.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Hawks gettin' it dry right now. Holy shit.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728028875498913795


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Cavs fucking shooting lights out. Poor Hawks


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

:mark: THERE IS NO VASELINE IN THE Q RIGHT NOW!!!! :mark:

#TheEastIsWeak


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> lowry shooting 16% from 3 in the playoffs after shooting 38% in the regular season.. :Wat?


Chenneling his inner :westbrick


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

"This isn't a basketball game," said TNT's NBA analyst during halftime. "It was never a basketball game, any more than there's a basketball game between King James and the House of Hawke from late thirteenth century Lincolnshire."

The analyst went on, "We must remember what ruthless and utter destruction our own Association has wrought, not only upon animals-related teams, such as vanished and injury-devastated Bulls and the Grizzlies, but upon some teams which were even expected to perform well in the playoffs. The Clippers were entirely swept out of existence in a war of extermination waged by Trailblazing immigrants, in the space of a handful of games. Are we such apostles of mercy as to complain if the Cavaliers warred in the same spirit?"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Really want to move to Atlanta sometime next year. They've got a great economy, a beautiful city and a vibrant culture.

But Jesus Christ, is their team trash. Bring on the Heat already.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728033878213046273


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

What was I thinking when I said Cavs in 5.

Changing my pick to Cavs in 4. Hell, maybe even Cavs in 3.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RKing85 said:


> What was I thinking when I said Cavs in 5.
> 
> Changing my pick to Cavs in 4. Hell, maybe even Cavs in 3.


:LIGHTS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Cavs probably going to make the finals without a loss if Toronto beats Miami


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RKing85 said:


> What was I thinking when I said Cavs in 5.
> 
> Changing my pick to Cavs in 4. Hell, maybe even Cavs in 3.


Lol they even said during the halftime show on TNT "Game 3 if necessary"

Really though, every 3 made was like


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Pacers aren't renewing Vogel's contract.

Someone's about to luck into a heck of a coach.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Read an article saying that the Lakers are gonna try and trade their lottery pick and other players to Indiana for Paul George this summer.

Does anyone really think the Pacers would go for that? George is a superstar.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Shouldn't be surprised about Vogel, but I kind of am surprised it went down like this. Best of luck to Frank where ever he lands. He turned this franchise around huge after the Jim O'Brien fiasco and gave us fans a few fun / solid seasons.

And the Lakers / PG rumors... I really, REALLY, hope nothing comes of it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Pacers aren't renewing Vogel's contract.
> 
> Someone's about to luck into a heck of a coach.


Not surprised here as Bird was never fond of the guy to begin with. And letting his contract expire and saying he wasn't fired, just to have a reason to let him go basically confirmed that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Think we need to increase the value on the "ball handling" slider for the Heat. 11 turnovers in 1 quarter is madness.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

what the fuck was that???

Brutal last possession from the Raps in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RKing85 said:


> what the fuck was that???
> 
> Brutal last possession from the Raps in the fourth quarter.


These two games have been butt ugly across the board imo. Bad possessions in crucial situations, bad shooting, missed free throws, low scoring, etc.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Raptors suck ass, that's what. They ain't winning a single game vs CLE playing like that


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Stax Classic said:


> Raptors suck ass, that's what. They ain't winning a single game vs CLE playing like that


They have to get by the Heat first, but no playing like they have been playing they looking at getting swept by Cleveland. Miami could win the next 3 games and close Toronto out in 5, they should of won last night's game in my opinion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

The Hawks are a bunch of pathetic losers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

THank you Cavs, for coming back. $$$


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Says it all, really (note that I'm not a Thunder fan and I like Westbrook)...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728799171323539456


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Vintage Westbrick.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Randumo24 said:


> Lol they even said during the halftime show on TNT "Game 3 if necessary"
> 
> Really though, every 3 made was like


Shit, that game was like playing NBA2K on easy and draining 3 after 3 just like crazy. 

I want to see Cleveland vs. Miami in the Eastern finals, and like LeBatard said, I'd play up LeBron's relationship with Wade and Bosh to the hilt. Get it into the heads of Irving and Love, I think it's possible to do that and Miami might have a shot then at beating the Cavs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Grizzlies fired Dave Joerger. Winningest coach in franchise history.

Apparently, the straw that broke the camel's back was him wanting permission to talk to the Kings (after having done the same with Minnesota previously).


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*










The playoffs right now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> The playoffs right now.


In reality the West was really no better this season outside the top 4 teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Why couldn't Demar sprain his ankle instead of jonas? 

:lowry2 btw.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> The playoffs right now.


Didn't realize every team in the East made it to the second round.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

The way the Cavs have been shooting, it doesn't matter what team they are playing. The record for most 3s in a playoff game coming into this year was 20. The Cavs, in 7 games, already have games of 20, 21, & 25 3s made in games.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Man Kyle Lowlry fucked up my bet today, he was sensational


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Randumo24 said:


> The way the Cavs have been shooting, it doesn't matter what team they are playing. The record for most 3s in a playoff game coming into this year was 20. The Cavs, in 7 games, already have games of 20, 21, & 25 3s made in games.


 agree if the Cavs can continue playing like this, especially on offense shooting the ball they will be tough to beat from even GS and Spurs, however still taking either one of them to win the chip. Title remains in the western conference imo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Has there ever been a team that swept the first 3 rounds on the way to the NBA Finals? Or a better question would be if there's any team that went 12-0 before getting there, because that's exactly what I think Cleveland is gonna do. Atlant isn't beating them and I sure as hell don't see Toronto getting a game on them. Miami... well they're pretty inconsistent as it is. 

Cleveland keeps playing like this and they have a SERIOUS chance of beating whoever comes out of the west.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Corey said:


> Has there ever been a team that swept the first 3 rounds on the way to the NBA Finals? Or a better question would be if there's any team that went 12-0 before getting there, because that's exactly what I think Cleveland is gonna do. Atlant isn't beating them and I sure as hell don't see Toronto getting a game on them. Miami... well they're pretty inconsistent as it is.
> 
> Cleveland keeps playing like this and they have a SERIOUS chance of beating whoever comes out of the west.


One of the Kobe/Shaq three peat teams did it, although I don't remember which year it was (I think it was 2001). It's funny because once they got to the finals, they lost their first and only game of the playoffs that year to the 76ers thanks in part to Allen Iverson's 48 point performance. They went on to win the next four games.

Regardless, there's no possible way the Cavs are going to continue to play like this. We should keep in mind that Atlanta isn't great at defending the three ball, which is one of the reasons why Cleveland is shooting this well against them. But never the less, there is clearly a lot better chemistry on this Cavaliers team now compared to earlier in the season.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> One of the Kobe/Shaq three peat teams did it, although I don't remember which year it was (I think it was 2001). It's funny because once they got to the finals, they lost their first and only game of the playoffs that year to the 76ers thanks in part to Allen Iverson's 48 point performance. They went on to win the next four games.
> 
> Regardless, there's no possible way the Cavs are going to continue to play like this. We should keep in mind that Atlanta isn't great at defending the three ball, which is one of the reasons why Cleveland is shooting this well against them. But never the less, there is clearly a lot better chemistry on this Cavaliers team now compared to earlier in the season.


Atlanta is actually one of the best defensive teams in the league. The Cavs also had a 20 3 pt game last series against the Pistons. The thing is right now, everyone in the Cavs rotation except Tristan Thompson can shoot the 3. 

You can't guard everyone at the 3 pt line unless you're willing to leave your defenders 1 on 1 with LeBron & Kyrie. There's really no team in the league that can do that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

The Heat are in trouble!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Randumo24 said:


> Atlanta is actually one of the best defensive teams in the league. The Cavs also had a 20 3 pt game last series against the Pistons. The thing is right now, everyone in the Cavs rotation except Tristan Thompson can shoot the 3.
> 
> You can't guard everyone at the 3 pt line unless you're willing to leave your defenders 1 on 1 with LeBron & Kyrie. There's really no team in the league that can do that.


Atlanta's one of the best defensive teams in the league, yes, but they're also bad at defending the three. It's kind of an unusual combination.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Atlanta's one of the best defensive teams in the league, yes, but they're also bad at defending the three. It's kind of an unusual combination.


Even better teams would have lots of trouble. For example, GS would have trouble because Steph is a liability on defense against the Cavs. He can't guard Kyrie 1 on 1, and JR Smith can shoot right over him.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Randumo24 said:


> Even better teams would have lots of trouble. For example, GS would have trouble because Steph is a liability on defense against the Cavs. He can't guard Kyrie 1 on 1, and JR Smith can shoot right over him.


Golden State has a small ball line up they can go with that would force Cleveland out of their five man three point barrage line up. If Draymond Green is out there, you can rest assure that Tristian Thompson is going to be out there as well. He causes a lot of problems for Golden State in terms of rebounding and is the only big man the Cavs have who is capable of keeping up with Green. LeBron can guard him but it will take away their rebounding advantage. Sure they have Kevin Love, another excellent rebounder, but if Green is playing center, then who does Kevin Love guard? He's not quick enough to keep up with any of the other players in Golden State's small ball line up.

Either way, I doubt we'll see Golden State beat Cleveland by 34 again. It will definitely be an interesting series, assuming it still happens.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

hey nice win on the road yesterday. here's to hoping that JV can be fully healthy by the time game 5 rolls around.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I'm keeping in mind that Cleveland is playing above average teams at the moment and will continue to do so until the Finals begin. I just want a good 7 game series, doesn't matter who really wins it. Still think its up for the dubs to take again though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

welp.. val is officially ruled out of the series










pls deliver bismack.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

C'mon Cavs!!! Bury the Hawks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Shit, at least the Bulls can win a game or 2 in the playoffs against a Lebron-lead team. Hawks are 0-12 now against Bron.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Knew I should have stuck with the Cavs sweeping the East.

Can't believe I gave the Hawks a win.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Rocketmansid said:


> I'm keeping in mind that Cleveland is playing above average teams at the moment and will continue to do so until the Finals begin. I just want a good 7 game series, doesn't matter who really wins it. Still think its up for the dubs to take again though.


Atlanta and Detroit are much better than above average. Hell Atlanta was the fourth seed in arguably the best eastern conference we've had in years. That definitely counts for something.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Jesus. Leonard is gonna have to have a shattered skull before these bitches get called for something.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Golden State has a small ball line up they can go with that would force Cleveland out of their five man three point barrage line up. If Draymond Green is out there, you can rest assure that Tristian Thompson is going to be out there as well. He causes a lot of problems for Golden State in terms of rebounding and is the only big man the Cavs have who is capable of keeping up with Green. LeBron can guard him but it will take away their rebounding advantage. Sure they have Kevin Love, another excellent rebounder, but if Green is playing center, then who does Kevin Love guard? He's not quick enough to keep up with any of the other players in Golden State's small ball line up.
> 
> Either way, I doubt we'll see Golden State beat Cleveland by 34 again. It will definitely be an interesting series, assuming it still happens.


You underestimate Kevin Love, and the Cavs have Channing Frye. GS can't force them out of a 3 pt lineup because they have so many options. Literally everyone in the rotation, other than TT, can shoot the 3 well.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Atlanta and Detroit are much better than above average. Hell Atlanta was the fourth seed in arguably the best eastern conference we've had in years. That definitely counts for something.


Atlanta is pretty good but Detroit is a average team for sure. I ge both teas credit though, they not scrubs at all.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Steph Curry will be named MVP this week. 

Water is wet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Corey said:


> Steph Curry will be named MVP this week.
> 
> Water is wet.


What's the playoff record without him? :side:

If a team was really missing the MVP, they wouldn't be able to win a game! :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Randumo24 said:


> You underestimate Kevin Love, and the Cavs have Channing Frye. GS can't force them out of a 3 pt lineup because they have so many options. Literally everyone in the rotation, other than TT, can shoot the 3 well.


You underestimate the warriors ability to exploit kevin love and frye on defense while green can more than lock them down offensively.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

i also dont think raptors got a chance in hell without jonas. lowry has been ass, so has derozan for the most part, while jonas was stepping up and dominating the paint and just hustling on both sides of the floor. he was playing like their best player this series and him being out is huge


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

*BISMACK

https://fat.gfycat.com/AcidicCornyGerenuk.webm*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*








back tonight. Hopefully he stays healthy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

*OVERTIME AGAIN IN MIAMI*

Wade


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Just because Toronto/Miami went to overtime in game 4, that does NOT mean it was a good game.

Good god was that an attrocious game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RKing85 said:


> Just because Toronto/Miami went to overtime in game 4, that does NOT mean it was a good game.
> 
> Good god was that an attrocious game.


I've been saying that the whole series.  Those two teams looks butt ugly and either one will probably be swept by Cleveland.

On the other hand, we've got one HELL of a game in Portland right now!


----------



## travtheapache (May 7, 2016)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Al Farouq is an animal. A lot of teams passed up on him and he's a championship caliber role player. 

This Blazer/Warrior game is goty candidate


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Curry game winner, calling it.

OT.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

OT in Portland. Been a doozy. 

Could be a problem if Draymond fouls out soon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

This is why I love playoffs :done


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Curry breaking hearts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Well, I'd say Steph's back to 100%.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

What the actual fuck? :curry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Curry da Gawd.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Chef Curry showed no chill in that OT performance. Dude is so exciting to watch :sodone


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Look out, MJ. Steph going for 8 Championships in a row!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@AryaDark @Chrome @Drago @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Tony

HE IS RISEN. :drose

STEPH CURRY and I seemed to have a telepathic connection tonight as, following that one overtime three-pointer he hit, I said to friends and family, "He's back!" And just as I said that, CURRY remarked to his teammates, "I'm back!" with a burning, amaranthine defiance. :bow 

CURRY broke a new NBA record, with his 17 points in an NBA playoff game's overtime period! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

The Trailblazers gave the Warriors the best possible punch that they could muster, and they are a ferocious team. What a basketball game! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin Simply phenomenal! 

Shaun Livingston was having a pretty bad game anyway and I've been wondering how much rest he's been in need of covering for Curry's minutes with all of these haphazard, scrambled rotations due to Curry being out. I suppose he took care of that problem by being tossed out of the game. :lmao Think it all worked out! :cheer 

DRAYMOND GREEN guaranteed a win and his heart and tenacity were essential in ensuring that win. :woo

KLAY THOMPSON had a shaky night beyond the arc for most of the game but he still hit some big shots, ultimately going 5/10 from three-point range and supplying the Warriors with 23 points--and his fierce defense against Damian Lillard was particularly impressive, especially late in regulation and in overtime. :woo

ANDREW BOGUT was a defensive powerhouse for lengthy stretches of the game, playing with the durability and mobility that he sometimes does not possess, as in the last two games of this series. :woo

ANDRE IGUODALA was competitive in every regard! :woo

MO SPEIGHTS gave the Dubs a significant lift with his hitting of three-pointers and calming offensive presence! :woo

FESTUS EZELI did some work protecting the rim and setting good screens! :woo

HARRISON BARNES with some solid defense and that one big, crucial three-pointer without which the Dubs do not send this game to overtime to win it! :mark: Immaculately set up by CURRY but, still, credit where credit's due! :woo

IAN CLARK provided the Warriors with some sneaky effective minutes. :woo

LEANDRO BARBOSA did things! Most of them were all right! :woo

Yet this game was ultimately about one man, the reigning MVP of last season, and, now, the newly-crowned MVP of _this_ season, The Phenomenal One, The Pugnacious Prince, The Peerless Player, The Progenitor of Protracted Projectiles, Wardell Stephen "Steph" Curry II.

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*










:curry2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Curry is truly a gawd.

Would love to see him wreck Durant in the conference finals. Oh the joy that would bring. Send him home without a ring for another year. Durant goes running to the East and I can enjoy Westbrook by himself without cheering for the opposing team. Do it Curry!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Too bad OKC isn't gonna win a 7 game series with SAS without the refs help, SAS vs GSW is destiny


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

godamn blazers why couldn't you put them away









damn you curry :damnyou


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

OMG, what a show Curry put up last night, he's just not real.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Magic said:


> You underestimate the warriors ability to exploit kevin love and frye on defense while green can more than lock them down offensively.


Well, sort of.

I would be shocked if Love ended being in anyway useful in that series, but Frye's quick release topped off with his height makes him a difficult player to guard at the perimeter, especially when there's four other three point shooters out there as well.

My only thing is that Kevin Love has to be one of those players, otherwise Cleveland loses its rebounding advantage which they are going to need against Golden State. So there isn't many options for them to go with.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Steph Curry: first unanimous MVP in NBA history. :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Steph Curry: first unanimous MVP in NBA history. :woo


LeBron honestly should have been the first. I still to this day don't know why one person thought Carmelo Anthony was the MVP of the league that year.

I'm glad Curry got unanimous voting though. If he didn't I probably would have lost my shit.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Magic said:


> You underestimate the warriors ability to exploit kevin love and frye on defense while green can more than lock them down offensively.


He's not a good defender, but he's not THAT bad. He brings more to the table than people give him credit for. 



RetepAdam. said:


> Steph Curry: first unanimous MVP in NBA history. :woo


Which is funny because, if they actually awarded the most VALUABLE player, he wouldn't have even won. Due to their depth, the Warriors do just fine without Curry. Someone like LeBron is far more valuable to the Cavs success than Curry is to the Warriors.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Steph Curry: first unanimous MVP in NBA history. :woo












What a hero.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Steph Curry: first unanimous MVP in NBA history. :woo





Tony said:


> What a hero.


:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

:dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 :dance2

:dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry

DA MVP!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I'm gonna just post this again, to honor Curry:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Randumo24 said:


> Which is funny because, if they actually awarded the most VALUABLE player, he wouldn't have even won. Due to their depth, the Warriors do just fine without Curry. Someone like LeBron is far more valuable to the Cavs success than Curry is to the Warriors.


It's shorthand for Best Player, which is fine. Curry was this season by a comfortable margin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Harden for MVP by that logic, where would the Rockets be without him :sodone

Maybe Dirk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Even the fucking trolls that vote for someone stupid every year went with Curry.


Congrats


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@DesolationRow *STEPH CURRY IS THE FIRST EVER UNANIMOUS MVP IN NBA HISTORY :woo :woo :woo :curry :curry :curry


SPEECH! SPEECH! SPEECH! *



DesolationRow said:


> :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


*Damn, I'm late :sasha3. Not sure if you guys looked at the rest of the ballot, but Leonard beat out Lebron by 3 points, and Westbrook was far ahead of Durant:







*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's shorthand for Best Player, which is fine. Curry was this season by a comfortable margin.


There wouldn't be much of an argument if the award was most outstanding player. I don't like how they call the award the mvp, but then don't give it to the most valuable player.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

So right now the Cavaliers are now the favorites according to ESPN to win the finals after polls conducted country wide.

I think, at the most, they will put up the best fight. No way any team is beating Golden State.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Magic said:


> Thunder in 7
> Warriors in 6
> Cavs in 5
> Heat in 7


none of yall were even smart enough to give thunder a chance against the spurs(saying in 5/6). :kobe3


this was after game 1 too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Fuck off refs


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Steph is the best shooter to ever play the game of basketball, averaged 30.1 PPG and shattered his own record of 3-pt FG made in a single season by 118, that's taking sick to a whole 'nother level, he deserves to be the first unanimous MVP in NBA history


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Holy shit these refs are terrible, but an even more holy shit at the Thunder being up 3-2... going back home! Big time surprise imo.



Randumo24 said:


> Which is funny because, if they actually awarded the most VALUABLE player, he wouldn't have even won. Due to their depth, the Warriors do just fine without Curry. Someone like LeBron is far more valuable to the Cavs success than Curry is to the Warriors.


This isn't directed towards you, but I always think it's SO fucking annoying when someone tries to get cute and acts like "oh it says most VALUABLE player so someone like LeBron is way more valuable to their team, blah blah blah." We all know the award is going the whoever the best player in the league was for that year. I'm sure there's some goon out there who's gonna shout some nonsense about Curry's defense or the lack of people playing it against him or some other garbage. Just annoys the hell outta me. 



AlternateDemise said:


> So right now the Cavaliers are now the favorites according to ESPN to win the finals after polls conducted country wide.
> 
> I think, at the most, they will put up the best fight. No way any team is beating Golden State.


I'm not gonna lie, I think it's gonna be much closer than people think. Cleveland has the 3 point shooting to keep up right now and if LeBron can win 2 games without Kyrie & Kevin last year, I think it's entirely possible they can make it interesting and get another win or two this year.

As far as them being the FAVORITES though? Well that's just people overreacting to their 8-0 start.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Big props to Thunder for coming back from that first game blowout.


Still fuck the refs


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Cavs win the chip if Thunder make it to the finals.

Cavs lose if GS or Spurs make it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> LeBron honestly should have been the first. I still to this day don't know why one person thought Carmelo Anthony was the MVP of the league that year.
> 
> I'm glad Curry got unanimous voting though. If he didn't I probably would have lost my shit.


MJ and Shaq might disagree with you about Lebron being the first to get robbed of the unanimous MVP.



Randumo24 said:


> Which is funny because, if they actually awarded the most VALUABLE player, he wouldn't have even won. Due to their depth, the Warriors do just fine without Curry. Someone like LeBron is far more valuable to the Cavs success than Curry is to the Warriors.


By this logic, Lillard would have run away with the votes this year. Lebron should never have received any votes during his Miami days. Stop being salty because Lebron didn't win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Damn, Spurs only lost once at home all season and the Thunder have already beaten them twice there in a week. Also, Duncan looks like he's done. Shame to see him go out like this.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



FriedTofu said:


> MJ and Shaq might disagree with you about Lebron being the first to get robbed of the unanimous MVP.


I'm not denying others have gotten robbed of it, but LeBron's case is the biggest head scratcher in my opinion. 



Corey said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I think it's gonna be much closer than people think. Cleveland has the 3 point shooting to keep up right now and *if LeBron can win 2 games without Kyrie & Kevin last year, I think it's entirely possible they can make it interesting and get another win or two this year.*
> 
> As far as them being the FAVORITES though? Well that's just people overreacting to their 8-0 start.


What happened last year is irrelevant. This is a completely different Warriors team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I don't think CLE runs away with it if it's an OKC finals, that's probably a 7 game back and forth series between 2 equally matched teams.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



AlternateDemise said:


> What happened last year is irrelevant. This is a completely different Warriors team.


Absolutely, but the same can be said about Cleveland. Possibly even to a higher extent.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Stax Classic said:


> I don't think CLE runs away with it if it's an OKC finals, that's probably a 7 game back and forth series between 2 equally matched teams.


Cleveland is without a doubt the better team if their two meetings in the regular season prove anything (and it's not even a matter of them winning the games but how much better they looked than OKC did in winning it).

With that said, there is absolutely no possible way OKC is making it to the finals. Then again, I thought there was no way they could beat the Spurs, and they're actually on the verge of doing it, so we'll see.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

OKC in my opinion is going down in game 6 and game 7. I see the Spurs rallying the troops for a all or nothing back to back win. I just cannot see OKC for some reason closing this series out, they are a good team but still think the Spurs are better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I swear some of y'all don't understand the concept that having two top 5 players in the NBA puts up at a great advantage of being able to win just about any series on sheer talent alone. There's a reason those 3peat lakers were so successful(although Durant is no Shaq and Westbrook's defense pales in comparison to that of Kobe's back in the day).


They also haven't failed to close out a series in...well I can't remember if they've ever blown a series lead before. Perhaps due to injuries? But aside from that I don't think they've ever lost a series once it got to the point of elimination games for the other team so we'll see. They've outright played the Spurs in the 4th quarter and they've also ruined what was supposed to make Spurs offense great, which is the ball movement that they've ruined for the most part with great closeouts. Spurs have had a lot of possessions of relying on Leonard/LA being able to make plays and tough shots to score, which is very uncharacteristic of them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

OKC can thug it up with the best of them


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I see OKC closing it out in 6.

And I hope Toronto closes it out in 7.

Don't think I can handle another game 7.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Hell of a game we got going between the Blazers and Warriors. I thought the Blazers would get blown out tonight, but credit to them for making this interesting.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Helluva game and helluva series. 


As much as I'm hoping Spurs come back. I think OKC closes it out in 6 tomorrow. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@AryaDark @Chrome @Cleavage @Drago @Legit BOSS @Notorious @seabs @Stax Classic @Tony 

On the night that saw The One True MVP STEPHEN CURRY receive his justly-delivered crown... er, trophy... :curry 

On the night that saw the reigning FINALS MVP ANDRE IGUODALA hit his 100th playoffs three-pointer...

On the night that saw ANDREW BOGUT leave the game early with a right adductor strain...

On a night that saw DRAYMOND GREEN sustain a rolled ankle, minor though it is...

The WARRIORS prevailed! :woo :woo :woo

Definitely have to give the Trailblazers as much credit as possible, particularly considering the expectations for their season. Much respect!

This was an occasionally genuinely riveting Game 5. Trailblazers leaned forward, so to speak, and pressed the matter defensively, regularly disrupting the Warriors' pick and rolls. Portland displayed the capability of going small against the Dubs' small lineup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730618838006423552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730619072275079169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730625801041891328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730633017127895040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730634586464509952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730641376048611328
IGGY with yet a sneaky strong game, bringing it defensively as almost always while injecting just enough offense (that corner three-pointer... :banderas)...

SHAUN LIVINGSTON. FESTUS EZELI. HARRISON BARNES. LEANDRO BARBOSA. ANDERSON VAREJAO. MO SPEIGHTS. 

:klay playing stellar defense against Damian Lillard while providing liberal doses of scoring was often what shepherded the Warriors to the four victories they needed from this series... He has been the Warriors' MVP through the first two rounds of the playoffs.

BOGUT has a right adductor strain; :dray is limping around on his sprained ankle; :curry is, well, indestructible, but, anyway...

A good time to collect some rest, and prepare for the Sp... Sp... Probably the Thunder. :sodone Kudos to @Magic for being the loudest "voice in the wilderness," preaching the gospel of KD & Westbrook. Turns out that the "athleticism deficit" against the Thunder has been catching up to the Spurs and in a hurry.

Nevertheless...

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

@DesolationRow *I thought you'd be interested in watching :curry 's interview on Inside The NBA:*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Keep in mind @DesolationRow, Magic choose to debate why the Spurs had the best shot to beat the Warriors in the West, I picked the Thunder for the very reasons they are beating San Antonio :side:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Spurs with one of the worst cases of playing down to your competition I've ever seen. Get your act together.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I pegged the Spurs as the biggest threat to the Warriors. I still do not believe they are completely out of fuel. Let's see how OKC finishes this half.

Durant needs a championship, but he will have to beat Steph and LeBron for it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Is Cash still banned? Needs to face the music on the lolSpurs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Stax Classic said:


> Keep in mind @DesolationRow, Magic choose to debate why the Spurs had the best shot to beat the Warriors in the West, I picked the Thunder for the very reasons they are beating San Antonio :side:


that's the part of tdl that was bullshit as the best arguments usually countered be supported with enough evidence, hence why I lost a debate where I argued Wiggins was going to win ROY due to opportunity and the person who beat me picked Noel(yes, Noel). :no:

It's just about arguments in TDL, but I've been saying all year that the Thunder could beat the Spurs(and the Warriors for that matter).

We finally getting that playoff series that we all wanted last year. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Natecore said:


> Spurs with one of the worst cases of playing down to your competition I've ever seen. Get your act together.


The competition was better than they were. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730955468193955841
:lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Lebron is four Thunder wins away from winning the championship.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Toronto is about to make history.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Surprised Spurs went out the way they did. Not disappointed we are getting OKC vs. GS neither as this WCF should be a good one. I'm quite sure the Warriors will win this series, but I just want a 7 game throw down.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Kemba said:


> Toronto is about to make history.


They already did with DeRozan and Lowry's FG% throughout the playoffs :kappa


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Is Cash still banned? Needs to face the music on the lolSpurs


I don't know why you're so happy. LeCramp is not going to win anything LOL!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> I don't know why you're so happy. LeCramp is not going to win anything LOL!


Perfect Poster isn't even a Cavs fan. This is literally the worst retort possible.

Vintage Cash.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

8/11 predictions in playoffs so far. 

*
Golden State in 5
Cleveland beats whoever wins out of Miami/Toronto in 5.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *I thought you'd be interested in watching :curry 's interview on Inside The NBA:*


Thank you, my friend. :curry :mark: :mark: :mark:

Loved SHAQ using the "Matt Dillon" reference to describe the :curry quick-draw shooting ability. :lol :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Dubs in 6, Cavs sweep again


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Wade comes up big AGAIN


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Games 7s are so hard on the soul. :cry #WeTheNorth


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

List gonna list.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Warriors 4-0


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Deadshot Jr


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I cannot predict game 7 as that series has been unpredictable all the way through. However whoever wins in my opinion loses to Cleveland in the ECF obviously. Dubs over OKC in 6 in my WCF predictions.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Thunder in 7.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*





 @DesolationRow :lmao

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Why-Space-Jam-2-Doomed-According-Space-Jam-Director-130557.html



> For years, Lebron James has been trying to get a sequel to 1996's Space Jam off the ground. Now, it appears that it’s finally happened, as the project has a screenwriter and Star Trek Beyond director Justin Lin in talks to be behind the camera. However, now the director of the first Space Jam is warning that the sequel should be abandoned, because the modern NBA just doesn’t have a deep enough roster to make it work.
> 
> Joe Pytka has only directed two feature films to date, but one of them was the original Space Jam, starring Michael Jordan and the Looney Tunes. He recently told The Hollywood Reporter than any attempt to recapture the magic of Space Jam was "doomed," because the collection of players that were available to be in the first film was unique, and simply doesn’t exist today.
> 
> ...


*The original Space Jam director just buried LeBron in favor of Curry, but he's right. Steph should be the star, if not definitely have a significant role in the movie.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

I'm not sure if this Heat offense just looks awful or if Toronto's defense is shutting them down, but man, they can't find an open shot and keep passing it around for like 10 seconds straight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow :lmao
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Why-Space-Jam-2-Doomed-According-Space-Jam-Director-130557.html
> 
> ...


:banderas :banderas :banderas Hilarious! :lmao 

:curry has wrested away the King's crown! :bow 

:high5 @Legit BOSS! :dancingpenguin :curry :curry2 :curry3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Warriors in 6
Cavs in 4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Toronto fans chanting "We Want Cleveland!" at the end of that game.

:lmao

Yeah sure.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Having to go 7 games against a team without Bosh & then Whiteside means they want Cleveland I guess. But it's Toronto so... Good for them I suppose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Cavs in 5
Thunder in 6

Don't know, got a feeling about this Thunder team after beating the Spurs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Just saw the score and stats. Not sure if the blowout or Lowry not being shitty is more surprising.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry:lowry

:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar:demar

first ECF appearance in franchise history. feels good man.

also where's cash? :ha


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Raptors breaking kayfabe!

Raptors are still playing and the Spurs are golfing knitting. :lmao
@Legit BOSS what were you saying in the chatbox about summer vacation?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

dishonesty and/or ignorance should be a ban-able offense, jm



Honchkrow said:


> Pacers are still gonna win this series LOL. But carry on :ROSS


his nba thread privileges should be removed imo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Champ said:


> first ECF appearance in franchise history. *feels good man.
> *
> also where's cash? :ha


I bet it does. I bet it does...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

congrats to champ and other raptor fans.


congrats to the rest of us that have called the LIST stupid since day 1 :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow :lmao
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Why-Space-Jam-2-Doomed-According-Space-Jam-Director-130557.html
> 
> ...


Space Jam

Space JAM

JAM


You know what a JAM is, right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Honchkrow said:


> I bet it does. I bet it does...


not too distraught that we outlasted the spurs?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



JM said:


> Raptors breaking kayfabe!
> 
> Raptors are still playing and the Spurs are golfing knitting. :lmao
> @Legit BOSS what were you saying in the chatbox about summer vacation?


*
I was wishing failure on the Raptors so the Eastern Conference Finals wouldn't be incredibly boring :quimby. The Heat and the Cavs had a built in story. I don't care to watch the Raptors lose badly.*



Magic said:


> Space Jam
> 
> Space JAM
> 
> ...


*
Who cares? The title is irrelevant when the director of the original movie is saying the sequel is bound to fail. The point is Curry is the best in the world right now and it's stupid to not include him.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

Who cares what the original director thinks? It's not his film. He's also the idiot that thinks the NBA doesn't have diverse personalities or talent so he doesn't really have much of a clue.


Lebron has been one of the biggest stars since his draft date, Curry is relatively new, they're giving it to Lebron because of how long he's been relevant and known world wide. It's not like Lebron is washed or something. And the movie's name is very relevant, did you even watch the original movie? Did you hear the SPACE JAM SONG? If you wanna jam, you gotta slam and Curry isn't about that life.

It's not like the original Space Jam didn't feature a 36 year old Jordan or something. :realkobe4


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*

RAPTORS! :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Magic said:


> And the movie's name is very relevant, did you even watch the original movie?


*What kind of question is this? Duh. The movie is pointless if the Monstars(if they still exist) don't take Steph's abilities. The idea was to suck the abilities out of the greatest players. It's counterproductive if the greatest player is not in the movie.*



> Did you hear the SPACE JAM SONG? If you wanna jam, you gotta slam and Curry isn't about that life.











*Apologize for this blasphemy. *



> It's not like the original Space Jam didn't feature a 36 year old Jordan or something. :realkobe4


*1. He was 33. 
2. It's not like Jordan didn't win the Championship that year and 2 consecutive years afterward







*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

if the Raptors can't take a game from Cleveland, then nothing has changed, the East is a dump (so's the west after the top 3)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *What kind of question is this? Duh. The movie is pointless if the Monstars(if they still exist) don't take Steph's abilities. The idea was to suck the abilities out of the greatest players. It's counterproductive if the greatest player is not in the movie.*


Not really true.

Two of the monstars took the abilities of Muggsy Bogues & Shawn Bradley, neither of which were ever anywhere near the greatest player conversation. Another one was Larry Johnson who was a good & popular player, but never a superstar.

Hakeem & David Robinson weren't even in the movie IIRC and they were the most recent MVPs at the time.


Anyway, when this movie comes I'll enjoy adults overanalyzing it as if it isn't a movie made for kids.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Stay safe sweet prince (RIP Prince, pun not intended)*



Chrome said:


> Cavs in 5
> Thunder in 6
> 
> Don't know, got a feeling about this Thunder team after beating the Spurs.


I hope you're right.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors will almost assuredly go down in 4 or 5 to the Cavs, but I'm still here for @Magic and @Honchkrow admitting they were wrong about Toronto. :kobe3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> wrong about Toronto. :kobe3


Peter Peter Peter... Wrong about what lol? Got bailed out by the Pacers and faced a crippled frontcourt Heat. The Raptors are still who I think they are.

If you're talkin about the regular season standings, then okay!? lol. LeBron still has a free ride to the Finals, so it doesn't matter. The Eastern Conference is the Ivy League.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Honchkrow said:


> [I was] ... Wrong about ... The Raptors


There you go.

That wasn't so hard, was it?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If Bosh doesn't get a space alien, fuck off.

The monstars will just be the banana boat crew, maybe some nike clients.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors!

Course all this did was extend their season another 5 games.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This is why they should get rid of conferences:

Raptors in the final four whilst the Spurs are sitting at home. Just terrible basketball. Raptors go through Indiana and Miami whilst the Thunder go through the a 67-win team to get to where the Raptors are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Raptors will almost assuredly go down in 4 or 5 to the Cavs, but I'm still here for @Magic and @Honchkrow admitting they were wrong about Toronto. :kobe3


wrong in what way? i said the raptors would beat the pacers and then said the heat would win in 7 against the raptors(got the wrong team, but oh well).


i was hardly impressed with anything the raptors have done this entire playoffs so far, but congrats to getting to the ECF. if they're an actual anything they'll put up a fight against cleveland at which point i'll admit im wrong. :toomanykobes


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> wrong in what way? i said the raptors would beat the pacers and then said the heat would win in 7 against the raptors(got the wrong team, but oh well).
> 
> 
> i was hardly impressed with anything the raptors have done this entire playoffs so far, but congrats to getting to the ECF. if they're an actual anything they'll put up a fight against cleveland at which point i'll admit im wrong. :toomanykobes


You were talking all kinds of shit at the beginning of the season about how it didn't matter how many games they won this year, they still wouldn't get out of the first round.

A Lannister always pays his debts. :cudi


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> You were talking all kinds of shit at the beginning of the season about how it didn't matter how many games they won this year, they still wouldn't get out of the first round.
> 
> A Lannister always pays his debts. :cudi


and then i predicted them to make it out of the first round. :kobe3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> and then i predicted them to make it out of the first round. :kobe3


Just so long as we all agree that you were wrong. :draper2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Just so long as we all agree that you were wrong. :draper2


i think we can agree you've changed the argument since it was about the raptors in comparison to the hornets:



Notorious said:


> After Cleveland really none of the other East playoff teams clearly stand out above the rest of the pack to me, and that includes the Raptors. I think Miami has the best shot at beating Cleveland but they have serious health concerns
> 
> :toomanykobes
> 
> ...





Magic said:


> :kobe10
> 
> 
> i thought heat would be better than they are, but they seem to have a lot of pieces that don't fit quite right or just aren't consistent enough(like literally everyone on their team simply isn't consistent enough).
> ...


i was right on literally every single team in the early portions of the year, go figure.



Magic said:


> Lol at Toronto. Toronto can be a top 4 but hornets can't? Y'all underselling hornets are name status alone.



hornets, had MKG never gotten reinjured, would have been a team 4. I was under the impression he was going to stay healthy and he didn't, oh well. I can't take into account injuries and everything else that happened, but the team I was hyping up when discussing the hornets at this time had a healthy MKG in my mind. :mj


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> i think we can agree you've changed the argument since it was about the raptors in comparison to the hornets:


Nope.

Talking about a chatbox conversation, wherein you suggested that despite their slow start, the Wizards would still assuredly outperform the Raptors in the playoffs this year.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Personally I think basketball is kinda gay, unmanly (hockey memes lol), low on physical altercations and fights (come on, soccer at least has some mini-MMA fights, kicks and broken legs; you guys stop from even the slightest contact) and has a mundane scoring system that makes it way too easy to rack up 100+ points in less than 30 minutes. Yet I want Thunder vs Cavs for the finals. Why? Simple. Kevin Durant returns the curse back to Lil B and LeBron fails to win the championship on the same year Kobe retires, thus forcing every GSW bandwagoner, ESPN asskisser and LeBron hypeman, Cleveland fan and the internet in general to shut the fuck up. No diss to Toronto but y'all better stick with hockey; Kevin "Tha #BALLINGOD " Durant's gonna make the Raptors extinct

Amen


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

oh, i remember that. ya i was wrong on the wizards. they were shit, it was too bad.


i dont recall specifics of saying "raptors wont get out of the first round" or stuff like though, but if you say so. 


I mean I can gladly show you the amount of times you were wrong in this thread about stuff if you want. :kobe3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> oh, i remember that. ya i was wrong on the wizards. they were shit, it was too bad.
> 
> 
> i dont recall specifics of saying "raptors wont get out of the first round" or stuff like though, but if you say so.
> ...


Go for it.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Cavs in 4
Golden State in 5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

@DesolationRow * I bet there were a lot of angry people on NBA 2k16 online last week :lmao*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I was wishing failure on the Raptors so the Eastern Conference Finals wouldn't be incredibly boring :quimby. The Heat and the Cavs had a built in story. I don't care to watch the Raptors lose badly.*


It wasn't wishing lulz, it was a prediction and you were wrong.

The best part is that you've since gone back and edited the chatbox post :lmao. Didn't know people ACTUALLY did this.

You can wish all you want though. We don't care.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFcxRHvxHHt/?taken-by=raptors

Are you not entertained? 



Antetokounmpo said:


> This is why they should get rid of conferences:
> 
> Raptors in the final four whilst the Spurs are sitting at home. Just terrible basketball. Raptors go through Indiana and Miami whilst the Thunder go through the a 67-win team to get to where the Raptors are.


Sorry but this is a bunch of crap.

The Raptors were 0-2 vs. the Warriors this year.
The Raptors were 1-1 vs. the Spurs this year.
The Raptors were 1-1 vs. the Thunder this year.
The Raptors were 2-0 vs. the Clippers this year.
The Raptors were 2-0 vs. the Blazers this year.
The Raptors were 2-0 vs. the Mavericks this year.
The Raptors were 2-0 vs. the Grizzlies this year.
The Raptors were 0-2 vs. the Rockets this year.

You act like they are a team that only got by by beating teams in the East.

They also very well could have stopped the Warriors start to the season at 20 wins if it wasn't for 2 NBA admitted miscalls at the end of the game.

I'd say the lack of respect is surprising but it's not.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors won 2 of 3 regular season, still gonna get swept :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow * I bet there were a lot of angry people on NBA 2k16 online last week :lmao*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Thank you for the mention, @Legit BOSS! :curry 

:mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> There you go.
> 
> That wasn't so hard, was it?


Nope. Nothing from these playoffs convinced me otherwise. Lowry still blows and DeRozan is the pseudo-Kobe.

I'm surprised I don't see you in the chatbox cheering for the Toronto Blue Jays and watching B level shows :lol. Be better, Peter.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Honchkrow said:


> Nope. Nothing from these playoffs convinced me otherwise. Lowry still blows and DeRozan is the pseudo-Kobe.
> 
> I'm surprised I don't see you in the chatbox cheering for the Toronto Blue Jays and watching B level shows :lol. Be better, Peter.


pseudo kobe seemed to enjoy pouring in 28 on that #1 ranked d :demar






as jm asked, cash, are you not entertained?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Honchkrow said:


> Nope. Nothing from these playoffs convinced me otherwise. Lowry still blows and DeRozan is the pseudo-Kobe.
> 
> I'm surprised I don't see you in the chatbox cheering for the Toronto Blue Jays and watching B level shows :lol. Be better, Peter.


Was that because I'm not a Toronto fan or because you were banned?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Champ said:


> pseudo kobe seemed to enjoy pouring in 28 on that #1 ranked d :demar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at bringing up an exhibition game against the Spurs. Come on Champ... :kobe9



RetepAdam. said:


> Was that because *I'm not a Toronto fan* or because you were banned?


I know you're a Nets fan, but then why you're trying to convince me I was wrong about them in the first place? The regular season standings I was wrong about, but not about the other stuff. I think we reached an impasse


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Honchkrow said:


> I know you're a Nets fan, but then why you're trying to convince me I was wrong about them in the first place? The regular season standings I was wrong about, but not about the other stuff. I think we reached an impasse


You've predicted they'd lose a series twice and they've won both. Wrong = wrong.

All the excuses and drivel you want to bring up doesn't make you less wrong. The Pacers let them win. Whiteside got hurt even though JONAS did too. Boohoohoo wrong.

@Notorious admitted he was wrong months ago. You just refuse because that's who you are.

Again, we expect nothing more of you though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

NBA scheduling is so weird.

Why are there 3 days off between games 2 & 3 of Warriors/Thunder, yet the Cavs/Raptors are playing every other day?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

are they avoid playing on a friday or something?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Well game 6 of Raptors/Cavs (if necessary lol) is scheduled for next Friday so that can't be the case


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> NBA scheduling is so weird.
> 
> Why are there 3 days off between games 2 & 3 of Warriors/Thunder, yet the Cavs/Raptors are playing every other day?


Right? Makes no sense. Only thing I can come up with is how close Toronto and Cleveland are geographically compared to Oakland and OKC. :shrug

Poor Raptors get no rest. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> Again, we expect nothing more of you though.


Ah, I see now. Good. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> NBA scheduling is so weird.
> 
> Why are there 3 days off between games 2 & 3 of Warriors/Thunder, yet the Cavs/Raptors are playing every other day?


Because the Warriors and Thunder are going to need that rest for a long series, while the Cavs and Raptors should be done pretty quick.











Honchkrow said:


> I know you're a Nets fan, but then why you're trying to convince me I was wrong about them in the first place? The regular season standings I was wrong about, but not about the other stuff. I think we reached an impasse


Well, since you went through the trouble of editing your response to me and everything, I suppose I'll respond in kind.

I'm not trying to _convince_ you of anything. You predicted the Raptors to be a fringe playoff team. Instead, they finished with the fourth-best record in the NBA and went to the Eastern Conference Finals.

There's no _convincing_ necessary. I just wanted to see if you'd admit that you were wrong about them. :draper2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Hoping for a good and exciting game tonight. Taking the dubs in 6 but expecting augh competitive series from OKC


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Refs shit in final seconds once again. It's official: the NBA just doesn't care.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This is gonna be one hell of a series as long as the refs don't completely fuck it up.

Really surprised by the game 1 result. Even with Durant throwing up brick after brick.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Just lost 100 bucks. :mj2

Warrios ice cold, down the stretch. This is gonna be helluva series


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Going forward in this series, the Warriors need to put together cohesive plans for all of the switching. Both Oklahoma City and Golden State switch like no one else, 1-4, and when OKC has the advantageous switch, like, say, Durant on Livingston, the Dubs need to come up with something better than what they came up with tonight. A loss of composure exacerbated matters. I muttered to friends and family that at around 5:00 left in the 4th the Warriors were, as a team, acting like they had 30 seconds left in the game, hurriedly chucking up threes. 

Refs were pretty horrible all night, too, and that favored the Thunder a little bit (pretty sure OKC got away with no fewer than five cases of traveling, lol... also how on earth was that not a shooting foul on IGGY attempting to dunk? I only bring these instances up because they were such blatantly awful calls, ha) but the Warriors literally threw it away with all of those hideous turnovers in the second half, feeding the Thunder offense, which became stronger as the game continued.

And the Warriors' offense... 21 points in the final 15 minutes of the game. :lmao :no: 

Need to play so much better going forward... Otherwise, considering that the Thunder did not even remotely play close to their best...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

warriors fans complaining about the refs :lmao :lmao :lmao



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


seriously tho, y'all benefitted all damn year off the refs and every team travels in the nba without it being called. the last one was bad by westbrook since it was in front of the refs, but every team travels multiples pretty much every game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Every team travels, yes, but the Thunder were pretty egregious in their traveling tonight, on at least four vivid occasions. Having said that, I have a pretty high tolerance for traveling and would have only called them for it twice, the first being that horrendous Ken Adams breakdance near the Warriors' basket... :lmao and of course the ultimate case with Westbrook.

Bottom line, though, the Thunder cleaned up their chronic turnover mess from the first half in the second and were the overall better team tonight by a wide margin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

That was a fun game. This should be a great series, maybe even the best since Lakers/Kings in '02.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

to keep everything in perspective: bulls won game 1 in 2011 against the heat and lost in 5 and the thunder won game 1 against the heat in 2012 and lost in 5.


series is far from over and thunder most likely need to win another on the road(if they take game 2 things would get incredibly interesting).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Which mistake was worse? the offensive foul on Manu in game 2 or the travel of westbrook ?

I FUCKING HATE OKC.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> Sorry but this is a bunch of crap.
> 
> The Raptors were 0-2 vs. the Warriors this year.
> The Raptors were 1-1 vs. the Spurs this year.
> ...


You're kidding yourself if you say the Raptors are a better team than the Spurs based off one game at the start of the season. Ridiculous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



etrbaby said:


> Which mistake was worse? the offensive foul on Manu in game 2 or the travel of westbrook ?
> 
> I FUCKING HATE OKC.


uh, obviously the travel because manu committed a violation before the offensive foul even took place. 


Spurs/Warriors lost a combined 3 times at home this regular season. They've lost a combined 3 times against OKC alone in 4 games:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Antetokounmpo said:


> You're kidding yourself if you say the Raptors are a better team than the Spurs based off one game at the start of the season. Ridiculous.


I'm certainly not going to say the Spurs are better because they barely beat the Raptors in a game in April when both Demar and Lowry didn't play and they were at home. 

This really isn't the point though. Point is, the Raptors made it past the Heat when everyone said they wouldn't and now people are losing their minds. You are going to a whole new extreme saying the conferences should be abolished because The Raptors are still playing and the Spurs get out classed by the Thunder and are now at home knitting and catching up on Downtown Abby. Raptors earned the second seed in the east by being the second best team in the East and part of that happened by beating teams in the West, like the Spurs, like the Thunder, like the Clippers, etc. I'm sure if the Heat beat the Raptors you wouldn't even have suggested it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If Toronto was in the West, they would be Portland.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> If Toronto was in the West, they would be Portland.


We'll see what people are saying when the steal a couple games from the Cavs :x.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> If Toronto was in the West, they would be Portland.


And they would also probably be an American team with perhaps a better market, fail to see your point.

:kappa


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> If Toronto was in the West, they would be Portland.


Portland actually has a superstar; disrespectful to Lillard. They would be Memphis.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Honchkrow said:


> Portland actually has a superstar; disrespectful to Lillard. They would be Memphis.


The Raptors beat 2 teams with a superstar to get to the conference final without a superstar apparently. Goes to show how much that means. :heyman6


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

lel. it's amazing how a team that's only made the conference finals once can get so much hate. despite being wicked underdogs here you'd think the raps we're the 2011 heat.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Yeah I do not understand the Toronto hate even though I expect them to get swept or win atleast one game. OKC however I did not see winning last night game after being down by 13 but kudos to them for the comeback series, and this can go to 7 now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

How is it hating to suggest that the Raptors without JONAS don't stand much of a chance at all against the lebron led Cavs?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> How is it hating to suggest that the Raptors without JONAS don't stand much of a chance at all against the lebron led Cavs?


That's not hating. But Antetokounmpo, Stax and Cash seem to be blindly hating for some reason. I think it's cool to see the Raptors where they are. It gets boring with the same faces each year, so some fresh blood is a nice change.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

http://www.facebook.com/bleacherreport/videos/10154039721071006/

:ha


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors are not on the Cavs level at all and I'll be shocked if they win more than one game

However, I don't get people talking like they don't deserve to be here. They were the 2nd best team in the East all season


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*










The parade bit is a bit much lol, but overall, top notch work.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

FUCK CBS SPORTS! 

:flip

LETS GO RAPTORS!

:woo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> The parade bit is a bit much lol, but overall, top notch work.


This is amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

LAKERS

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

So the Sixers take Simmons and Lakers take Ingram is my guess. Celtics at 3 is where it gets interesting. Buddy Hield? Dragan Bender? Trade out for a superstar (Lakers could do the same)? They pick 16th and 23rd too. Not too shabby. 

Raptors are playing the Eastern Conference Finals right now and wind up with the 9th overall pick while the Knicks get nothing. :lol

Suns with picks 4 and 13 (you're welcome from DC). Nuggets with three picks in the top 19. (Y)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

R.I.Ptors


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

@JM, your thoughts on the Raptors getting rekted by an offense not abusing their three point shooting privileges?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

"We want Cleveland!"

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors only had 1 day rest /whine

News flash, every game in the conf finals is 1 day rest.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> News flash, every game in the conf finals is 1 day rest.


For Raptors/Cavs it is. For some reason there's 3 days off between game 2 and 3 for OKC/Golden State. Game 3 in the east is actually played a day before game 3 in the west. :shrug


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Joel said:


> That's not hating. But Antetokounmpo, Stax and Cash seem to be blindly hating for some reason. I think it's cool to see the Raptors where they are. It gets boring with the same faces each year, so some fresh blood is a nice change.


I'm not hating. It's nothing against the Raptors.

Ask yourself this, though: What are the top four teams in the NBA this season?

Golden State. San Antonio. Oklahoma City. Cleveland.

So why is one of these teams sitting at home whilst the Raptors are in the conference finals?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

because they happen to be in another conference. there's nothing wrong with the playoff system.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AlternateDemise said:


> @JM, your thoughts on the Raptors getting rekted by an offense not abusing their three point shooting privileges?


We've left some room for improvement. Hopefully we have the guy that's easily been our best player in the playoffs can play next game.

I'm disappointed.



Antetokounmpo said:


> I'm not hating. It's nothing against the Raptors.
> 
> Ask yourself this, though: What are the top four teams in the NBA this season?
> 
> ...


Lulz, of course it's something against the Raptors and this is about as transparent as transparent gets.

Should we get rid of conferences in football? How about hockey? How about the Leagues in baseball? 

Is this the first time in history that the top 4 regular season records weren't dispersed with 2 teams from each conference? I'm fairly certain it's not. Where were you then? Did it take all these instances up till now to finally put you over the edge to suggest ABOLISH THE CONFERENCES THIS IS AN INJUSTICE? This doesn't seem likely. It is the first time the Raptors have been in the Eastern Conference Final though. What a strange coincidence. 

Sorry not sorry but the top 4 regular season records being dispersed evenly between the conferences doesn't happen every year and the top 4 records being the teams in the conference final happens even less. Not just in the NBA but EVERY SPORT. This is why the games are played.

This has everything to do with the fact that it's the Raptors. The Raptors made an ECF when a bunch of people wrote them off after losing game 1 to Indiana and some even before then. Lets all get over it now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Spoiler: My mock draft



1.	Philadelphia – Ben Simmons, SF/PF LSU
2.	LA Lakers – Brandon Ingram, SF Duke
3.	Boston – Dragan Bender, PF Croatia
4.	Phoenix – Jaylen Brown, SF California
5.	Minnesota – Jamal Murray, PG/SG Kentucky
6.	New Orleans – Kris Dunn, PG Providence
7.	Denver – Henry Ellenson, PF Marquette
8.	Sacramento – Buddy Hield, SG Bahamas
9.	Toronto – Marquese Chriss, PF Washington
10.	Milwaukee – Jakob Poeltl, C Utah
11.	Orlando – Deyonta Davis, PF/C Michigan State
12.	Utah – Denzel Valentine, SG Michigan State
13.	Phoenix – Skal Labissiere, PF/C Kentucky
14.	Chicago – Timothe Luwawu, SG/SF France
15.	Denver – Furkan Korkmaz, SG Turkey
16.	Boston – Domantas Sabonis, PF/C Gonzaga
17.	Memphis – Demetrius Jackson, PG Notre Dame
18.	Detroit – Wade Baldwin, PG Vanderbilt
19.	Denver – Tyler Ulis, PG Kentucky
20.	Indiana – Malik Beasley, SG Florida State
21.	Atlanta – Taurean Prince, SF Baylor
22.	Charlotte – Brice Johnson, PF North Carolina
23.	Boston – Damian Jones, C Vanderbilt
24.	Philadelphia – Dejounte Murray, PG/SG Washington
25.	LA Clippers – Diamond Stone, C Maryland
26.	Philadelphia – Patrick McCaw, SG UNLV
27.	Toronto – Malachi Richardson, SG Syracuse
28.	Phoenix – Cheick Diallo, PF/C Kansas
29.	San Antonio – Ivica Zubac, C Croatia
30.	Golden State – DeAndre Bembry, SF St. Joseph’s


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

i'm hoping we trade up or that somehow buddy hield can fall to us at 9. we could use a lights out shooter.

bender seems to have that kristaps hype. good for him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> Raptors only had 1 day rest /whine
> 
> News flash, every game in the conf finals is 1 day rest.


Take a easy. Maybe the Raptors didn't know that. This is their first time in the conference finals.

Or maybe not. LOL!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> Spoiler: My mock draft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generally looks pretty solid.

Nuggets would likely go Hield or Chriss at 7 over Ellenson, imo.

And they'd probably try to find a way to get Luwawu instead of settling for Korkmaz.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Kris Dunn to New Orleans at 6 would be the most interesting pick there. That would just an awesome combo of him and Davis imo. Hope it happens.

Also read an interesting stat on a tweet this morning. The Cavs currently have the highest offensive efficiency rating in NBA playoff history, edging out the '87 Lakers (Champs), '05 Suns (lost in the West finals to the Champion Spurs), and '91 Bulls (Champs). Playing lights out right now. It's scary.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I don't understand people belittling the Raptors success and saying garbage like "Cleveland vs Miami" would be the better finals. If that was true, then Miami should've won the series, oh but wait they got slapped in Game 7 lel. Raptors finished 2nd in the East, got into the Eastern Conference Finals for the first time in history, and got the 9th pick in the lottery, that's a pretty successful season if you ask me. Sure it's not a Championship but nobody had them written in as the NBA Champions to begin with, the important thing to note is the transition the franchise made every since Masai became apart of it, the organization as a whole has achieved more than it ever has before.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

WATCHYU KNOW ABOUT THE 6IX?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Corey said:


> Celtics at 3 is where it gets interesting. Buddy Hield? Dragan Bender? Trade out for a superstar (Lakers could do the same)? They pick 16th and 23rd too. Not too shabby.


I would package the 3rd, the 23rd pick and some other assets and get a impact player. I would trade that package for Cousins in a heartbeat. He's got some off court issues still but that can be fixed. But the talent with him is way worth the risk. And if you make that deal, they can persuade another impact player in free agency and then you got something brewing in Beantown.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

mike d'antoni getting a 2nd interview for the rockets job

:no please not him


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Corey said:


> Kris Dunn to New Orleans at 6 would be the most interesting pick there. That would just an awesome combo of him and Davis imo. Hope it happens.
> 
> Also read an interesting stat on a tweet this morning. The Cavs currently have the highest offensive efficiency rating in NBA playoff history, edging out the '87 Lakers (Champs), '05 Suns (lost in the West finals to the Champion Spurs), and '91 Bulls (Champs). Playing lights out right now. It's scary.


I'd actually like to see Jamal Murray go to New Orleans. He could be the guy they've been hoping Eric Gordon would be healthy enough to be to really open things up for Brow.



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> I don't understand people belittling the Raptors success and saying garbage like "Cleveland vs Miami" would be the better finals. If that was true, then Miami should've won the series, oh but wait they got slapped in Game 7 lel. Raptors finished 2nd in the East, got into the Eastern Conference Finals for the first time in history, and got the 9th pick in the lottery, that's a pretty successful season if you ask me. Sure it's not a Championship but nobody had them written in as the NBA Champions to begin with, the important thing to note is the transition the franchise made every since Masai became apart of it, the organization as a whole has achieved more than it ever has before.


I think it's okay to say that Miami would have matched up better specifically against Cleveland while also noting that Toronto is a better team than the Heat.

At any rate, this franchise has come a long way in the past few years. Masai is one of the best GMs in the league. They're in good hands. Just gotta decide what the actual core is going to look like in the long run.



PF69 said:


> I would package the 3rd, the 23rd pick and some other assets and get a impact player. I would trade that package for Cousins in a heartbeat. *He's got some off court issues still but that can be fixed.* But the talent with him is way worth the risk. And if you make that deal, they can persuade another impact player in free agency and then you got something brewing in Beantown.


Mayyyyyyyyyyyyybe.

All I'll say is that he would be a pretty significant dice roll, though if they don't feel confident that there's enough upside available at #3 , that's certainly fair play. Though if that's the case, there would also be the question of whether Sacramento would be willing to deal him for that package. Would probably depend on who the "other assets" were.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733079407607353345
Whoa. Didn't expect that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

5/18/1999


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

People thinking OKC had a chance to win this series when OKC looked like a joke in the win and the loss compared to Golden State

:trump:trump

Game 1 was just a prank bro


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> People thinking OKC had a chance to win this series when OKC looked like a joke in the win and the loss compared to Golden State
> 
> :trump:trump
> 
> Game 1 was just a prank bro


:woo :woo :woo
@AryaDark @Drago @EyeZac @Headliner @Legit BOSS @Notorious @RetepAdam.

The whispers became declarative statements and the declarative statements became shouts. Tension gripped the Bay Area like a master of Brazilian jiu-jitsu neutralizing a hapless adversary. Had the Thunder figured something out about the Warriors? Had the Thunder answered the riddle, solved the puzzle, provided the kryptonite? 

For the first half of Game 2, more or less, it looked like the answer might have been yes. In the second quarter Splash Brothers Steph Curry and Klay Thompson were both rendered nearly irrelevant. A late burst in the final minute or two of the half propelled the Warriors to a modest lead, culminating with an errant pass of Curry's intended for Thompson, knocked right to Andre Iguodala in the lane, who took it to the rack and provided the game with its single most indelible highlight, a genuinely Michael Jordanesque no-look layup under critically arduous conditions:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733166944644304896
Rewinding back to the beginning, the referees were conspicuously reticent to call fouls, which was a refreshing alteration from the sluggish Game 1. Kevin Durant was potent throughout almost the entire first half in spite of a significant cluster of turnovers, contributing 23 points to the Thunder cause, on 9-of-13 shooting with four rebounds. The problem for the Thunder in the first half, offensively, was everyone not named Durant: 26 points on 29 shots.

If Oklahoma City's role players were far weaker in Game 2 than they were in Game 1, precisely the opposite was the case for Golden State's bench. After scoring a startlingly anemic 16 points as a group in Game 1, the Warriors' bench provided 50 points in Game 2! That effort was spearheaded by the aforementioned Iguodala, with a three-point play executed the hard way, plus the highlight reel-worthy half-closing layup, plus some shots and free throws, and the Warriors' group of bench big men, who had been rather quiet and ineffective in Game 1. Festus Ezeli had a tremendous game filling in for Andrew Bogut, who played exceedingly well in the limited minutes he played, far more active than he was in Game 1, while not chronically fouling. Anderson Varejao provided some deceptively solid minutes for the Dubs. Mo Speights did Mo Speights things, chiefly scoring, with of course the patented garbage time three-pointer that has become a prerequisite ingredient in all Warriors blowout wins. 

Draymond Green played a vastly more intelligent game here than in Game 1. The whole drag screen approach to the offense returned, after mysteriously becoming an ostensibly forgotten relic, barring one or two possessions, and to exceptionally positive results. Green would drive, allow the Thunder to collapse and kick it out--to Curry, to Klay, to Harrison Barnes, et. al. Barnes had a good game, too, being relentlessly active. The team-wide effort and hustle was apparent throughout the entire game; it's not easy for the smaller Warriors squad to out-rebound the Thunder but they did in Game 2. The Warriors hunted for loose balls

Also, the Warriors definitely got away with probably no fewer than half a dozen moving screens and several pivotal reaches. Curry and Thompson both got away with traveling a couple of times apiece, at least. The Thunder did commit some poor fouls, though, and the Warriors were, for the most part, fantastically tenacious on defense without simply putting the Thunder on the line as had been the case in Game 1. Rotation after rotation, Green marshaled the Warriors' resources on the court to play adroitly harassing defense without fouling. 

There was also this thing: that third quarter and Stephen Curry scoring 15 points in one minute and fifty-eight seconds, and 17 points in the quarter. You may have heard of that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733125574139498496
When Curry threw this up, turned around and the ball went through the net as you knew it would, I actually got out of my seat and yelled at Curry: "STOP IT!" :lmao

http://vine.co/v/i0VAg9barag :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733125353326022656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733128697176195072
As Ezeli would say later (as I'm seeing now) in a post-game press conference alongside the two-time reigning NBA MVP, "Steph's gonna Steph." 

This was a complete team win, however. Those murmurs, those expressions of concern, those suddenly alien submissions to moments of doubt and angst were not sparked inside of a vacuum. The Warriors had gone eight games in a row without having a 30+ assist game. I'm not even sure at the moment but I do not believe they quite reached 30 assists against the Thunder in Game 2 but I am sure that they were reasonably close. The point, beyond mere statistics, is the general game plan and the overall approach of the team. This was a team that was, at its best, fluid and in rhythm, moving the basketball, sharing it, discarding the Mark Jackson ISO-ball that they were going to all too often in Game 1 for whatever reasons. 

A fun game, an emotional game, and, ultimately, a reassuring game, because the Warriors once again looked like the WARRIORS! 

Also, today: 2016 Sports Business Awards: WARRIORS named Sports Team of the Year and Joe Lacob won Sports Executive of the Year.

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :dray :klay


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> Lulz, of course it's something against the Raptors and this is about as transparent as transparent gets.
> 
> Where were you then? Did it take all these instances up till now to finally put you over the edge to suggest ABOLISH THE CONFERENCES THIS IS AN INJUSTICE? This doesn't seem likely. It is the first time the Raptors have been in the Eastern Conference Final though. What a strange coincidence.
> 
> This has everything to do with the fact that it's the Raptors. The Raptors made an ECF when a bunch of people wrote them off after losing game 1 to Indiana and some even before then. Lets all get over it now.


I can see that you're getting easily offended because you're a Raptors fan, so you're obviously going to be blind to everything I'm trying to say, and instead turn this into a "you're a Raptors hater" argument to try and sound correct.

So, because I didn't post on a wrestling forum a couple of years ago when I thought that the NBA needed to abolish conferences, I all of a sudden just had this opinion? Okay. 

I said the same thing last year when the team everyone thought had a slight chance at beating the Cavs got swept, so stop thinking everyone has it out for your favourite team because they have a different opinion. Let's all get over it now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> Spoiler: My mock draft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont you think the nuggets need a wing more than a big? :hmm:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Corey said:


> Also read an interesting stat on a tweet this morning. The Cavs currently have the highest offensive efficiency rating in NBA playoff history, edging out the '87 Lakers (Champs), '05 Suns (lost in the West finals to the Champion Spurs), and '91 Bulls (Champs). Playing lights out right now. It's scary.


Well, they're playing great, but we should calm down, they've played Detroit, Atlanta and Toronto, let's see what they really have when they do battle real competition in the finals.



Notorious said:


> Spoiler: My mock draft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, not expecting Buddy to fall off that far, I know he's 22, but he's a lights off shooter, I see Damian Lillard in him (The age, the shooting, the clutch). If he falls down to 9, those eight times will have nightmares with him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Antetokounmpo said:


> I can see that you're getting easily offended because you're a Raptors fan, so you're obviously going to be blind to everything I'm trying to say, and instead turn this into a "you're a Raptors hater" argument to try and sound correct.
> 
> So, because I didn't post on a wrestling forum a couple of years ago when I thought that the NBA needed to abolish conferences, I all of a sudden just had this opinion? Okay.
> 
> I said the same thing last year when the team everyone thought had a slight chance at beating the Cavs got swept, so stop thinking everyone has it out for your favourite team because they have a different opinion. Let's all get over it now.


You mean the team that finished with the best record in the East and the 2nd best record in the NBA? I looked in the thread and you said nothing about getting rid of the conferences last year.

I enjoy that you took out all the points about this happening ALL THE TIME. I digress.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> dont you think the nuggets need a wing more than a big? :hmm:


Personally I think Faried will get traded within the next year, which is why I could see them doing it

But I went back and forth between Ellenson & Hield for that spot, could definitely see them taking him. And I also I figured if they took a big at 7, then they would take one of the Euro wings (Luwawu/Korkmaz) at 15.



Fighter Daron said:


> Wow, not expecting Buddy to fall off that far, I know he's 22, but he's a lights off shooter, I see Damian Lillard in him (The age, the shooting, the clutch). If he falls down to 9, those eight times will have nightmares with him.


As long as he falls past 3, it doesn't matter to me where he goes

But really it depends on what the Celtics do. If they take Bender like I have them, then I think it will go as I have it with Hield going 7 or 8.

If the Celtics take Murray then I think Phoenix will certainly take Bender at 4 and Minnesota would take Hield.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

All-rookie teams announced

1st team - Towns (Unanimous), Porzingis (Unanimous), Booker, Jokic, Okafor
2nd team - Winslow, Russell, Mudiay, Turner, Cauley-Stein

Players picked aren't too surprising, although I am surprised that Winslow got more votes than Russell & Turner


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Frank Vogel to the Magic, per Josh Robbins of the Orlando Sentinel.

So, I guess that worked out all right for them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> dont you think the nuggets need a wing more than a big? :hmm:





Notorious said:


> Personally I think Faried will get traded within the next year, which is why I could see them doing it
> 
> But I went back and forth between Ellenson & Hield for that spot, could definitely see them taking him. And I also I figured if they took a big at 7, then they would take one of the Euro wings (Luwawu/Korkmaz) at 15.


Regardless, that would leave them with Nikola Jokic and Jusuf Nurkic, and they've expressed interest in seeing if those two can play alongside each other with Jokic slotting in at PF.

Also, they gave Gallo a fair amount of minutes as smallball 4 this year. And they still like Darrell Arthur.

Your assumption about the 15th pick is very likely true. Luwawu, in particular.



Fighter Daron said:


> Wow, not expecting Buddy to fall off that far, I know he's 22, but he's a lights off shooter, I see Damian Lillard in him (The age, the shooting, the clutch). If he falls down to 9, those eight times will have nightmares with him.


He's not a point guard and nowhere near the ballhandler that Lillard is.

If anything, he's more of a mix between C.J. McCollum and J.J. Redick.



Notorious said:


> As long as he falls past 3, it doesn't matter to me where he goes
> 
> But really it depends on what the Celtics do. If they take Bender like I have them, then I think it will go as I have it with Hield going 7 or 8.
> 
> If the Celtics take Murray then I think Phoenix will certainly take Bender at 4 and Minnesota would take Hield.


Minnesota might take Hield there.

Other option that would make sense would be Ellenson, given that he'd slot in as a kind of poor man's Kevin Love, which is something their offense could really use, ironically.

Outside chance they'd take Dunn, but I doubt it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> He's not a point guard and nowhere near the ballhandler that Lillard is.
> 
> If anything, he's more of a mix between C.J. McCollum and J.J. Redick.


Yes, I know, that's why I didn't compare their ball handling up there. I said he reminds me of Lillard because of his incredible shooting, clutch perfomances and age in which they came to the league. Did I say anything about ball-handling? No.

And if the teams that passed on Lillard knew at that time what a player he truly was, he wouldn't have been the sixth pick. And I think that will happen with Buddy too.

Scouts also said that Stephen Curry wasn't a point guard xD


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yes, I know, that's why I didn't compare their ball handling up there. I said he reminds me of Lillard because of his incredible shooting, clutch perfomances and age in which they came to the league. Did I say anything about ball-handling? No.
> 
> And if the teams that passed on Lillard knew at that time what a player he truly was, he wouldn't have been the sixth pick. And I think that will happen with Buddy too.
> 
> Scouts also said that Stephen Curry wasn't a point guard xD


....but Steph Curry actually _was_ a point guard. That was the position he played in college, where his passing skills were underrated just because they were overshadowed by his shooting ability, and that's the position he was projected to play in the NBA.

You can't go "Oh, well, I wasn't comparing Buddy's ball-handling and ability to run the point with Lillard's" and then turn around and try to pull that shit. :cudi

If people knew what Lillard was going to be, he would have gone anywhere between 2nd and 4th, depending on how you feel about his value as compared to Drummond's and Draymond's. Hield will probably go somewhere between 5th and 9th. Maybe he's the next Ray Allen. More likely, he's not.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

So how bad everyone got Toronto losing by tonight? I say 30 but could be 40.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

less than last game, 25?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

15 to 20. Around that range I reckon.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If I'm a Raptors fan, I get that my team's talent level isn't comparable to the Cavs, but I'm still upset with the effort and how demoralized they got tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

:mark: THE SLAUGHTER CONTINUES!! :mark:

At this point, I mine as well play closer attention to Thunder/Warriors to see who we're gonna face.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Set my expectations way to high when I said I think the Raptors will win 1 game in this series.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RetepAdam. said:


> If people knew what Lillard was going to be, he would have gone anywhere between 2nd and 4th, depending on how you feel about his value as compared to Drummond's and Draymond's. Hield will probably go somewhere between 5th and 9th. Maybe he's the next Ray Allen. More likely, he's not.


He's second no matter what, Drummond is not even in the same league as a superstar (I wouldn't understand how a great rebounder, because that's his only true skill could be more valuable than Curry's best impersonator) and Draymond is great in the Warriors, he wouldn't be that good anywhere else, I'm sure. 

And Buddy has a better ball-handling and passing skills than Ray, maybe he's not one of the three best shooters of all time like him, but he can really play point guard if needed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Cleveland going like "Fo, Fo, Fo".

Eastern Conference is still a joke even after improving to almost parity with the West this year.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Cleveland going like "Fo, Fo, Fo".
> 
> Eastern Conference is still a joke even after improving to almost parity with the West this year.


Nah, just the low-class teams improved, West Conference still has the best 5 teams not named Cleveland (Warriors, Thunder, Spurs, Clippers, Blazers).


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I wouldn't put Portland as a good team just yet, they played okay this season and did a solid job but they are not on that level yet. The West is really a 4 conference team, GS, SA, LA and OKC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Portland isn't better than Toronto, and a healthy Miami team is on par with the Clippers IMO


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> Portland isn't better than Toronto, and a healthy Miami team is on par with the Clippers IMO


What? No, a healthy Clippers beats Miami easily. And I'd like to see that series, Toronto vs. Portland, the best player doesn't play in Canada at least.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> What? No, a healthy Clippers beats Miami easily. And I'd like to see that series, Toronto vs. Portland, *the best player doesn't play in Canada at least.*


And the problem with being in Canada is........????????

Just realized there's no game today and Saturday is Raps/Cavs instead of OKC/GSW, weird but okay


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> What? No, a healthy Clippers beats Miami easily. And I'd like to see that series, Toronto vs. Portland, the best player doesn't play in Canada at least.


Toronto and Miami are definitely better teams than Portland. 

And are we talking about a healthy Miami team here? Because a healthy Miami team is definitely capable of taking down a healthy Clippers team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> And Buddy has a better ball-handling and passing skills than Ray, maybe he's not one of the three best shooters of all time like him, *but he can really play point guard if needed*.


:lol There is nothing to suggest he'll be able to run the point in the NBA

He had 38 more turnovers than assists this season. He had 31 more turnovers than assists for his entire 4 year career. Ray Allen for example, had 35 more assists than turnovers his last year in college and was +52 for his 3 years at UConn.

I really don't get what people see in Hield to think this highly of him. He screams role player in the NBA. He's a great shooter, yes. He had clutch moments, yes. He's got a good work ethic, yes. But athletically he's nothing special, his handles are subpar, he can't consistently create for himself or others, he often got tunnel vision when playing, he can't go right, his defense is lackluster


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I think part of it was he was NPOY and an All American, even though we know college success doesn't necessarily translate to pro success.

Question for you, @Notorious, or anyone that's a bit more of an expert on these things than I am: am I wrong in thinking that Denzel Valentine could be a poor mans Draymond? Maybe it's just because of the MSU connection, but I think he could be solid playing the 1-3.

Or to phrase it another way, what's the best case, worst case, and most likely case scenario for Denzel as an NBA player?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Perfect Poster said:


> I think part of it was he was NPOY and an All American, even though we know college success doesn't necessarily translate to pro success.
> 
> Question for you, @Notorious, or anyone that's a bit more of an expert on these things than I am: am I wrong in thinking that Denzel Valentine could be a poor mans Draymond? Maybe it's just because of the MSU connection, but I think he could be solid playing the 1-3.
> 
> Or to phrase it another way, what's the best case, worst case, and most likely case scenario for Denzel as an NBA player?


I'm a Valentine fan. Don't think he has star potential but I think he can be a really solid player in the league, would love for the Celtics to get him at 16 but I think he'll be gone before then. He's a bit limited athletically but I think he can be somewhat like Draymond in the sense that he can be a jack of all trades so to speak. Think he can be a starter on a playoff team, viewed in a similar vein to Danny Green (Not saying comparable skillsets just how he's viewed as far as his ranking amongst players).

So I'd say worst case scenario is obv. that his strengths don't translate well to the NBA and he doesn't last long in the league or ends up bouncing around as a journeyman 3rd stringer. I think his most likely scenario is he ends up being a quality role player that a number of teams will find valuable. And best case is he ends up being a key cog to a contending team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I don't see any reason why Hield couldn't go to a team with a nice distributing PG and thrive with his jump shot. I'm not sure if JJ Redick was all that highly touted coming out of college for anything other than his jump shot, but he's turned out pretty well with time. Seems like a fair comparison, ay? Minnesota, Denver, or Sacramento seem like sensible landing spots.

Boston getting Bender and Valentine would be great. Diamond Stone with the 23rd pick would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Corey said:


> I don't see any reason why Hield couldn't go to a team with a nice distributing PG and thrive with his jump shot. I'm not sure if JJ Redick was all that highly touted coming out of college for anything other than his jump shot, but he's turned out pretty well with time. Seems like a fair comparison, ay? Minnesota, Denver, or Sacramento seem like sensible landing spots.
> 
> Boston getting Bender and Valentine would be great. Diamond Stone with the 23rd pick would be pretty awesome too.


I'm not saying Hield will be a scrub. I think he'll be a solid player in the NBA. But if I have a top 3 pick I'd rather use it on a player who has a higher ceiling

I could see him having a Redick-esque career. But the thing is Redick wasn't even a top 10 pick. Hield is being talked about as going as high as 3rd.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Change of topic, do any of us think that the Lakers could trade the 2nd pick or a package deal for a superstar? Blake Griffin? Demarcus Cousins? I'd say the chances of them getting one of the big names in free agency are pretty much slim to none unless the money can lure someone like Whiteside or... yeah that's all I came up with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Unless it's a deal that they can't pass up, I don't think they should trade the pick


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> :lol There is nothing to suggest he'll be able to run the point in the NBA
> 
> He had 38 more turnovers than assists this season. He had 31 more turnovers than assists for his entire 4 year career. Ray Allen for example, had 35 more assists than turnovers his last year in college and was +52 for his 3 years at UConn.
> 
> I really don't get what people see in Hield to think this highly of him. He screams role player in the NBA. He's a great shooter, yes. He had clutch moments, yes. He's got a good work ethic, yes. *But athletically he's nothing special,* his handles are subpar, he can't consistently create for himself or others, he often got tunnel vision when playing, he can't go right, his defense is lackluster


I mean a lot of the flack you're giving the guy is the same flack Steph got coming out of college. Sometimes a good work ethic is more important, since he's bound to improve playing with better players and with better coaches.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (H...*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> I mean a lot of the flack you're giving the guy is the same flack Steph got coming out of college. Sometimes a good work ethic is more important, since he's bound to improve playing with better players and with better coaches.


Outside of not being that athletic and not being a good defender, all the other faults I listed for Hield were not applicable to Curry. This is not the same


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Curry is not the only one to receive that kind of flack and it usually ends up hurting the player at the next level rather than them becoming a Curry type.


edit: if we get whiteside we're back. :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Corey said:


> Change of topic, do any of us think that the Lakers could trade the 2nd pick or a package deal for a superstar? Blake Griffin? Demarcus Cousins? I'd say the chances of them getting one of the big names in free agency are pretty much slim to none unless the money can lure someone like Whiteside or... yeah that's all I came up with.


2nd and Deangelo for PG13 is one I heard and liked


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (H...*



Notorious said:


> Outside of not being that athletic and not being a good defender, all the other faults I listed for Hield were not applicable to Curry. This is not the same


Lets be honest, all we get from college ball is a rough estimate of a players potential, in the end it doesn't matter what your ups and downs were if you can't translate it into the NBA (Whiteside, Turner (Evan AND Myles), Curry are just few examples of this). Every player is a gamble, some pan out, some dont, I mean it's fine to say this guy looks like he has a high ceiling or this guy hasn't proven much but to flat out say he won't be any good, nah, I'll reserve my judgement on the dude when I see him play some NBA ball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Whiteside's sanity is still up in the air, still could be another Derrick Coleman.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I don't really see Redick or Allen in Buddy, his best skill is his three point jumper off the dribble in rhythm. I don't see him as a catch-and-shoot running-through-screens and pin-downs kind of role player. I think he can really run an offense.



Stax Classic said:


> 2nd and Deangelo for PG13 is one I heard and liked


If Bird lets this happen, I'll lose all the respect I had towards him as a basketball mind, as a Laker fan though, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (H...*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Lets be honest, all we get from college ball is a rough estimate of a players potential, in the end it doesn't matter what your ups and downs were if you can't translate it into the NBA (Whiteside, Turner (Evan AND Myles), Curry are just few examples of this). Every player is a gamble, some pan out, some dont, I mean it's fine to say this guy looks like he has a high ceiling or this guy hasn't proven much but to flat out say he won't be any good, nah, I'll reserve my judgement on the dude when I see him play some NBA ball.



Please do go and point out in one of my posts where I definitively said Hield will not be a good player


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (H...*



Notorious said:


> Outside of not being that athletic and not being a good defender, all the other faults I listed for Hield were not applicable to Curry. This is not the same


Curry's a good defender :draper2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (H...*



AlternateDemise said:


> Curry's a good defender :draper2


Talking about him coming out of college

I personally wouldn't classify him as a good defender now but he's definitely made some big improvements since his rookie year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

He's not a good defender, they hide him for a reason and there's a reason he gets attacked when he's on players for a reason. Westbrook's big third quarter in game 1 came as a result of Curry guarding him, for the majority of it, rather than Klay. The warriors defensive system is great and he's good at pickpocketing, but he's not a good defender.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

That LeBron flop might be the worst flop I've ever seen in my life.

Not only is LeBron selling contact from a simple nudge, and not only is it coming from his own teammate, but it's coming from his own teammate who hits him WHILE WALKING AWAY FROM HIM WITH THE OPPOSITE ARM. That's literally the equivalent of having your girlfriend put her hand on your cheek.

Somewhere Vlade Divac is drinking himself into a coma realizing that he's just been one upped.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Well, that was disappointing. But looking on the bright side; Lowry played well, which means he'll be due for being awful the rest of the series.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

We deserved to lose tonight after that shitty, over-the-top, William Shatner-level ham flop by LeBron. Jesus tap-dancing Christ. You're too fucking old for that shit, LeBaby. Stop being a little bitch and play the game like a man.

Also, Irving and Love could have not choked. That would have been great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

:BISMACK


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Thank you Raptors for making this interesting! Biyombo what a game! Get game 4 and make Lebron work for the series.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

WOOOO RAPTORS!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Bismack Biyombo is awesome.

That is all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Nice to see the Raps win. Don't really care who wins the series, would just like it to be good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Hats off to the Raps, they won a fucking game


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Tony said:


> Bismack Biyombo is awesome.
> 
> That is all.


Yes indeed. Much respect.

:lmao LeBron... :lmao

Congratulations, Raptors! :woo :woo :woo Hello @JM :curry


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



DesolationRow said:


> Yes indeed. Much respect.
> 
> :lmao LeBron... :lmao
> 
> Congratulations, Raptors! :woo :woo :woo Hello @JM :curry


Hello Funkmaster DROW :BISMACK


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> :BISMACK


Big Bisness :mark:

I'm just happy we won 1 game in this series, but that defense was regular season Raptors, so it's not a 1-time wonder type performance. Let's just hope we can keep that up going forward.

We'll never out-shoot the Cavs, but our defense, at its best, can screw their offense enough for us to be superior, if we put the effort in.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> Big Bisness :mark:
> 
> I'm just happy we won 1 game in this series, but that defense was regular season Raptors, so it's not a 1-time wonder type performance. Let's just hope we can keep that up going forward.
> 
> We'll never out-shoot the Cavs, but our defense, at its best, can screw their offense enough for us to be superior, if we put the effort in.


and when our offense clicks we can screw their defense since they've been average at best on that side since the start of the playoffs :toomanykobes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

http://vine.co/v/iEw1LvZJLW0

:hglol :hglol :hglol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



DesolationRow said:


> http://vine.co/v/iEw1LvZJLW0
> 
> :hglol :hglol :hglol












It's so cringeworthy. Flopping after contact from one of your own? That's butt fumble-level fuckery right there. Now we *NEED* to win the title to redeem ourselves.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I want Biyombo to be a Wizard next year. That type of effort will get that man paid this offseason. Tristan Thompson all over again.

Great win for Toronto though. Gotta be a huge weight lifted off their shoulders. DeRozan, Biyombo, and Joseph were all huge tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

EVERYBODY NEEDS TO WATCH THIS RIGHT NOW! :ha


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Corey said:


> I want Biyombo to be a Wizard next year. That type of effort will get that man paid this offseason. Tristan Thompson all over again.
> 
> Great win for Toronto though. Gotta be a huge weight lifted off their shoulders. DeRozan, Biyombo, and Joseph were all huge tonight.


And Jonas could be back any game now to provide our much needed 3rd scoring option.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> And Jonas could be back any game now to provide out much needed 3rd scoring option.


He's gonna chokeslam everybody, including LeBaby.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Leon Knuckles said:


> EVERYBODY NEEDS TO WATCH THIS RIGHT NOW! :ha


:lmao

That's incredible! Please Jonas return!!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> He's not a good defender, they hide him for a reason and there's a reason he gets attacked when he's on players for a reason. Westbrook's big third quarter in game 1 came as a result of Curry guarding him, for the majority of it, rather than Klay. The warriors defensive system is great and he's good at pickpocketing, but he's not a good defender.


Curry's definitely a good defender. He's not top 5 or even great, but he's good.

And I feel kind of bad for Toronto fans right now. They're really excited over what was a pretty underwhelming win if you ask me. Toronto still played pretty poor basketball for the most part and Cleveland played horrible basketball. 

But, with that said, I wonder if Toronto can pull out wins against the Cavaliers when they're playing at nearly their best and with Jonas back. Game 4 will be interesting, regardless of whether or not Jonas returns. I still laugh at the people who thought this was going to be another sweep for the Cavaliers. Toronto's still a very good team, to the point where they can pull out a win against Cleveland when they're playing not so great basketball, something the Pistons and Atlanta couldn't do (although at the moment I'm drawing a blank in regards to bad games the Cavaliers had against Atlanta).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This fucking game tho...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Dubs playing more like the Subs today. :aryha


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



DesolationRow said:


> Dubs playing more like the Subs today. :aryha


They're going down, down, down


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

OKC has hit 100 and we're not even in the 4th yet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Warriors have failed to break the Bulls regular season+playoffs win/loss record. :westbrook


:westbrook :westbrook :westbrook

:westbrook2 :westbrook2 :westbrook2 

:trollbrook

:gasm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

LOL Cavs and Warriors both choked! Raptors vs. Thunder swerve incoming! :russo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If it is a Thunder/Raptors final, the NBA might just fold up. Close down the league for good.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*











Disgrace.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Green better get suspended. That's the second game in a row he's kicked Adams. Kinda hard to believe it was unintentional.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Timeless said:


> Disgrace.


Second game in a row, and this time it was intentional. In no way is that a natural movement, and should be deem malicious. 

Fine and a 1 game ban.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> Warriors have failed to break the Bulls regular season+playoffs win/loss record. :westbrook
> 
> 
> :westbrook :westbrook :westbrook
> ...


Those are the adventages you have when playing in the Eastern conference. Making seven straight finals is another one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> Those are the adventages you have when playing in the Eastern conference. Making seven straight finals is another one.


???

the eastern conference was not always like and the current western conference is pretty shit compared to what it was even 5 years ago.

i don't think anyone should try to get into "advantages" when talking about the warriors either, as i certainly recall saying last year that an 8th seeded thunder team(that was meant to have durant back before he was ruled out for the season) would give the warriors a lot of trouble. :toomanykobes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I knew Green vs Adams would be fun. Green shouldn't be suspended, he was completing the motion he started of going up with the ball is all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (H...*

From an entertainment perspective I hope he doesn't get suspended, but speaking on precedent he should be.

Dwyane Wade & James Harden in recent years got suspended for kicking a player in the balls, Marcus Smart got suspended for hitting a player there last season

Now granted, all those happened in the regular season, so I'm not sure if they'll react the same in the playoffs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

The kick made the game slightly more dramatic than it was, but it was still a bitch move. Green deserves a one game suspension.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Curry's definitely a good defender. He's not top 5 or even great, but he's good.
> 
> *And I feel kind of bad for Toronto fans right now. They're really excited over what was a pretty underwhelming win if you ask me. Toronto still played pretty poor basketball for the most part and Cleveland played horrible basketball.*
> 
> But, with that said, I wonder if Toronto can pull out wins against the Cavaliers when they're playing at nearly their best and with Jonas back. Game 4 will be interesting, regardless of whether or not Jonas returns. I still laugh at the people who thought this was going to be another sweep for the Cavaliers. Toronto's still a very good team, to the point where they can pull out a win against Cleveland when they're playing not so great basketball, something the Pistons and Atlanta couldn't do (although at the moment I'm drawing a blank in regards to bad games the Cavaliers had against Atlanta).


A pretty convincing win over the Cavs was underwhelming? lel.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> A pretty convincing win over the Cavs was underwhelming? lel.


A convincing win is where one team blows out the team via taking them out of their comfort zone, locking down their players and showing they capable of playing better basketball on both ends of the floor.

Anyone who watched this game knows that didn't happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

AlternateDemise said:


> A convincing win is where one team blows out the team via taking them out of their comfort zone, locking down their players and showing they capable of playing better basketball on both ends of the floor.
> 
> Anyone who watched this game knows that didn't happen.


Except that did happen, just on the defensive end.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

if green isn't suspended then this is up there with game 6 of the WCF for the league/reffing being involved enough to alter the outcome of the game. we all know how important green is, but if the league is fair he'd be suspended, if it's playing favourites then... :mj


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> Except that did happen, just on the defensive end.


Not really. A lot of Kevin Love's missed shots were uncontested open jumpers (I can recall a stretch in the third quarter where Kevin got three wide open jumpers, two of which were three pointers, in three of four Cavaliers possessions and he missed each shot), a lot of Irving's misses were on unwarranted and rushed shots (although to be fair his lay up attempts were defended extremely well) and many of the Cavaliers turnovers were their own doing rather than Toronto's.

Don't get me wrong, Toronto played much better basketball in game 3 than they did in either of the first two games, and they are capable of beating Cleveland when playing at their best (in one game I mean, not in a seven game series), but this win was more so due to sloppy play and poor shooting on the part of Cleveland than it was Toronto playing better.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If Dahntay Jones got suspended a game for what I don't think looked intentional at all at first glance, Draymond most definitely needs to be suspended for continuity sake. The whole "flailing" argument is kind of ridiculous when his entire leg just happens to fly all the way up to Adams' balls.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

That was intentional as intentional gets. 

There's really no argument to be made otherwise.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734884708031463424


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

God I hope James Johnson punts LBJ square in the dick tonight just to expose the NBAs Bullshit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I'm expecting Cleveland to win tonight's game, however I do believe Toronto could win another game tonight and make this series interesting. The Raptors are going to need another strong performance from DeRozan and the role players though if they plan to win back to back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> God I hope James Johnson punts LBJ square in the dick tonight just to expose the NBAs Bullshit.


i may not be a believer in the list, but the NBA appears to be at times with the way they go about favouring teams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



DesolationRow said:


>


intent isn't apart of the disciplinary process so we can all prove the warriors are heavily favoured by the league office.


on the bright side, people are jumping on the FUCK THE WARRIORS bandwagon because of this, so it ain't all bad. :kobe3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Are you fucking serious right now? Where's our fierceness? Where's our energy? Where's our defense? The refs are trying to give us this game and we're throwing it away. My "pessimistic Cleveland fan" senses are tingling and I'm starting to lose faith in our ability to win a series that *SHOULD HAVE BEEN* a goddamn sweep.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Who's fucking Lebron's mom this time? Dibs on JR Smith


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Absolutely ridiculous how much the NBA is trying to shaft the Raptors with the refing, not a single foul on the Cavs in the entire 1st half :lol.

Glad we're still thwarting them and actually shooting a great % tonight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Here in the 3rd quarter of Game 4, this was the 1st time the Raptors have been to the free throw line since the 1:31 mark of the 3rd quarter in Game 3! fpalm The fix is in....


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Refs are trying their hardest to make this a close game...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

:no: That's just like a fucking Cleveland team to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. We need to turn up at the Q on Wednesday or else we can kiss our shot at the Finals goodbye.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

WE THE NORTH

:demar :lowry3 :BISMACK


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors...!? :lbjwut


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> WE THE NORTH
> 
> :demar :lowry3 :BISMACK


It's going to be so epic when we get close games in Games 5, 6, and, if it goes that far, 7.

I really hope JV returns in Game 5 and we put the shovel to the Cavs, the refing bias, and the critics.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

FUCKING RAPTORS BABY!!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Cleveland have all the momentum in the 4th, and only Derozan making tough shots was keeping the Raptors in the game, then insert Kyrie and all things went to shit. :lol

He did hit that 3-pointer but really the momentum was gone once Kyrie came back. :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors starting to beat the Cavs as the Starks begin to reclaim Winterfell.

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



EyeZac said:


> Raptors starting to beat the Cavs as the Starks begin to reclaim Winterfell.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!


Wolves and Raptors, both predators. Coincidence? Certainly not .


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Does that make the Cavs the dothraki horde?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Does that make the Cavs the dothraki horde?


The Boltons.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> The Boltons.


And LeBron is Ramsay


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> The Boltons.


Fits the bill. Ramsey killed Roose to claim the North. And he needed a puppet to lay claim to it. Does that make puppet Lue :sansa? :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Fits the bill. Ramsey killed Roose to claim the North. And he needed a puppet to lay claim to it. Does that make puppet Lue :sansa? :lol


Most definitely . Also, Casey just confirmed :JONAS for Game 5! :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Biyombo has been superb in game 3 and 4. So I'm guessing Jonas starts off the bench?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

http://www2.tsn.ca/bardown/Story.as...+to+Canada+after+Raptors+win+Game+4&id=580703

Stephen A Smith is dumbfounded and his tears taste delicious! :BISMACK


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Biyombo has been superb in game 3 and 4. So I'm guessing Jonas starts off the bench?


No way. Jonas was our best scoring option in the 1st round before his injury, he'll start. He might be eased in for Game 5, but he'll start in Game 6 guaranteed.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> http://www2.tsn.ca/bardown/Story.as...+to+Canada+after+Raptors+win+Game+4&id=580703
> 
> Stephen A Smith is dumbfounded and his tears taste delicious! :BISMACK


I hope Skip makes him suffer on First Take :lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



The Absolute said:


> Are you fucking serious right now? Where's our fierceness? Where's our energy? Where's our defense? The refs are trying to give us this game and we're throwing it away. My "pessimistic Cleveland fan" senses are tingling and I'm starting to lose faith in our ability to win a series that *SHOULD HAVE BEEN* a goddamn sweep.


Well actually I don't think a 1st seed vs 2nd seed should ever be deemed a sweep automatically :demar


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Raptors!

Raptors are, 8-2 at home....and 2-6 on the road in these playoffs.

Cavs series to lose still, but the momentum is definitely on Toronto's side.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



The Absolute said:


> Are you fucking serious right now? Where's our fierceness? Where's our energy? Where's our defense? The refs are trying to give us this game and we're throwing it away. My "pessimistic Cleveland fan" senses are tingling and I'm starting to lose faith in our ability to win a series that *SHOULD HAVE BEEN* a goddamn sweep.


Toronto's a very good team. This most definitely shouldn't have been a sweep, and I'm glad it isn't just for the fact that we've had a surprising number of people think otherwise. 

Cavs are going to win the series. Relax.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Toronto's a very good team. This most definitely shouldn't have been a sweep, and I'm glad it isn't just for the fact that we've had a surprising number of people think otherwise.
> 
> *Cavs are going to win the series. Relax.*


We'll see. :JONAS


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

There's gotta be more Raptors fans on this forum than any other NBA team out there. It's crazy. You guys just keep popping in! :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Toronto fans are a big bandwagon city. Just look at the MLB thread last year when the Blue Jays started to make a playoff run. All a buncha bandwagoners. 

Especially JM :troll:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

What's with the Raptor fans acting like they won the series? You won your two home games, and this one took the best combined effort of Lowry & Derozan they have ever had together, plus help from the refs down the stretch just to win by 6.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This playoff season has been lame up to this point, but now we have a couple of good series. Cleveland is still better but it was very unrealistic to think they were going to roll through Toronto in four straight. OKC-GS is really going to be a series for the ages. It's been impressive to watch the Thunder giving the Warriors all they can handle. Will be interested to see how the Warriors respond to adversity and a team that has a real shot at beating them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734857916847513601
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This series just got interesting all of a sudden. Credit to the Raps, and bringing back Jonas is gonna help for game 5. Think you need to keep Biyombo in the starting lineup though.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> No way. Jonas was our best scoring option in the 1st round before his injury, he'll start. He might be eased in for Game 5, but he'll start in Game 6 guaranteed.


Not sure it is wise to disrupt the chemistry of the new starting line up though. Not like you need extra scoring if your backcourt is shooting like that.

Jonas can't defend as well as Biyombo when switched, but then again the Cavs absolutely shredded that defence in the 4th before Kyrie came back to the game. So maybe it won't be that much of a negative.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



RKing85 said:


> Raptors!
> 
> Raptors are, 8-2 at home....and 2-6 on the road in these playoffs.
> 
> Cavs series to lose still, but the momentum is definitely on Toronto's side.


Agree with you there, Raptors are a different team away from home. Cavs still winning this, but I can easily see this going to 7 games.


Massive massive game tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

So many Raptors fans showing up outa no where :lmao



Randumo24 said:


> What's with the Raptor fans acting like they won the series? You won your two home games, and this one took the best combined effort of Lowry & Derozan they have ever had together, *plus help from the refs down the stretch just to win by 6.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Are you for real?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Maybe if the Raptors played a more foul friendly game?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Okay... Enough of this tomfoolery. It's time for the higher-ups to step in.

Joey Crawford would've nipped this in the bud already. Do your magic Silver :silver


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> if green isn't suspended then this is up there with game 6 of the WCF for the league/reffing being involved enough to alter the outcome of the game. we all know how important green is, but if the league is fair he'd be suspended, if it's playing favourites then... :mj




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734834175983902720


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

MOTHERFUCKIN RAPS, MAKIN THIS A SERIES NOW!!!














Randumo24 said:


> What's with the Raptor fans acting like they won the series? You won your two home games, and this one took the best combined effort of Lowry & Derozan they have ever had together, *plus help from the refs down the stretch just to win by 6*.


LOLOLOL :what? We're talking about the team that didn't have a foul called their way until midway through the third?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

https://www.facebook.com/officialthekicker/videos/646854535480403/

:lmao Great video!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



THANOS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/officialthekicker/videos/646854535480403/
> 
> :lmao Great video!


Lol yeah... LeBron is really worried about this "predicament". Raptors should act like they've been here before.

:lebron8


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Ate Mrs Clause's Booty Like Groceries said:


> Well actually I don't think a 1st seed vs 2nd seed should ever be deemed a sweep automatically :demar


Well after we demolished Toronto in the first two games of this series, I sure as shit didn't expect this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Honchkrow said:


> Lol yeah... LeBron is really worried about this "predicament". Raptors should act like they've been here before.
> 
> :lebron8


Do you think the Raptors made this video or something? 

What are you even talking about right now? 

:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> Do you think the Raptors made this video or something?
> 
> What are you even talking about right now?
> 
> :lmao


He's gargling sour grapes it seems.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I remember when JIM & Champ were the only Raptor fans on here

March seems like so long ago :mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> What's with the Raptor fans acting like they won the series? You won your two home games, and this one took the best combined effort of Lowry & Derozan they have ever had together, *plus help from the refs down the stretch just to win by 6.*


Ok you're obviously a troll.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> I remember when JIM & Champ were the only Raptor fans on here
> 
> March seems like so long ago :mj2


Relevant imo:



Perfect Poster said:


> Toronto fans are a big bandwagon city. Just look at the MLB thread last year when the Blue Jays started to make a playoff run. All a buncha bandwagoners.
> 
> Especially JM :troll:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Squeege said:


> MOTHERFUCKIN RAPS, MAKIN THIS A SERIES NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No foul shots doesn't equal no fouls, and no foul shots doesn't mean there were a bunch of missed calls. I said down the stretch, and it's completely true.

One possession game: http://www.nba.com/video/channels/playoffs/eastseries7/2016/05/24/0041500304-cle-tor-play23.nba/

Lowry "steals" the ball, but literally gets no ball & all arm of LeBron. That was a HUGE missed call that turned the tide of the game.

Also, if you listened to the commentators, Biyambo got away with holding Thompson from helping defensively on Lowry's last drive. Two very key plays late in the game that helped the Raptors win.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> No foul shots doesn't equal no fouls, and no foul shots doesn't mean there were a bunch of missed calls. I said down the stretch, and it's completely true.
> 
> One possession game: http://www.nba.com/video/channels/playoffs/eastseries7/2016/05/24/0041500304-cle-tor-play23.nba/
> 
> ...


Lol okay, so Raps won the game because the refs called some stuff their way in the last 4-5 minutes. Wouldn't it make alot more sense to say Cleveland lost the game because they couldn't capitalize on the refs trying to help them win for the other 43 minutes prior to that?

Seriously, the Raps have been on the end of more blown calls than anyone in this year's playoffs and we're really gonna single out the Raps getting help from refs? Lol what the fuck has this world come to...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> No foul shots doesn't equal no fouls, and no foul shots doesn't mean there were a bunch of missed calls. I said down the stretch, and it's completely true.
> 
> One possession game: http://www.nba.com/video/channels/playoffs/eastseries7/2016/05/24/0041500304-cle-tor-play23.nba/
> 
> ...


The Cavs went over 2 quarters between the end of game 3 and the start of game 4 WITHOUT a foul being called against them. This includes shooting and inbounds fouls. Fact.

Raptors would have been up 30 in the first half if the fouls against the Cavs were actually being called. This is the first time in like 7 years that the Raptors went an entire half without shooting a free throw. Against a team playing man to man defense. It was a joke. Then the Cavs got back in the game in the third in stretch that was called HORRIBLY. Where were you then? 


You can not be serious.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> The Cavs went over 2 quarters between the end of game 3 and the start of game 4 WITHOUT a foul being called against them. This includes shooting and inbounds fouls. Fact.
> 
> Raptors would have been up 30 in the first half if the fouls against the Cavs were actually being called. This is the first time in like 7 years that the Raptors went an entire half without shooting a free throw. Against a team playing man to man defense. It was a joke. Then the Cavs got back in the game in the third in stretch that was called HORRIBLY. Where were you then?
> 
> ...


Provide some examples of some badly missed calls please. Not having fouls called on them for a while doesn't mean that there were a bunch of missed calls. 

What does the end of game 3 matter? The starters weren't even playing most of the 4th quarter. You're just throwing in that stat to try to look better. The fact of the matter is that the refs helped the Raptors out with HUGE missed calls down the stretch in key situations.

Are you denying that Lowry fouled LeBron there? Are you denying that play was a huge situation?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> Provide some examples of some badly missed calls please. Not having fouls called on them for a while doesn't mean that there were a bunch of missed calls.
> 
> What does the end of game 3 matter? The starters weren't even playing most of the 4th quarter. You're just throwing in that stat to try to look better. The fact of the matter is that the refs helped the Raptors out with HUGE missed calls down the stretch in key situations.
> 
> Are you denying that Lowry fouled LeBron there? Are you denying that play was a huge situation?


4 quick easy examples of Refs blowing foul calls in the Cavs' favor:

1) Bismack's block on Lebron was all ball. Foul.
2) Lowry stepped back when Delly went to Push off causing Delly to stumble. Foul.
4) Demar was hacked on his bucket in the last minute. No call.
3) Carroll got called for a blocking foul where he was set. 

This miscalls didn't even stop at fouls. Frye's foot was down when he made an out of bounds save to Love who hit a 3. Richard Jefferson had 2 blatant travels that lead to buckets. 

Raptors could have been EASILY up 30 at the break.

The Cavs shouldn't even have been in a position where foul calls would have been a factor in the last minute. The only reason they were is because of the officiating.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> 4 quick easy examples of Refs blowing foul calls in the Cavs' favor:
> 
> 1) Bismack's block on Lebron was all ball. Foul.
> 2) Lowry stepped back when Delly went to Push off causing Delly to stumble. Foul.
> ...


Not to mention a ball that was thrown out of bounds on a pass by Lebron to Shumpert, which Shumpert CLEARLY touched and the ref was CLEARLY staring right at...and yet? Cleveland ball.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If you're really crediting the officiating of game 4 in the last 4-5 minutes being the only reason the Raptors have won, then you clearly are either a blind Cavs fan too ignorant to acknowledge the favouritism in terms of officiating that goes on in this league, especially for LeBron's teams, or those 4-5 minutes are the only minutes you've watched of the entire Cleveland/Toronto series. I mean, it's not like Casey got fined $25,000 for being outspoken about the no-calls and poor officiation for no reason. 

:sadbron:sadbron:sadbron


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I Hope the raptors take out Lebron he such a bitch how he always cry for fouls and flops.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Holy hell do you rap "fans" have a hell of an inferiority complex. No, the NBA is not out to get your team. anyone claiming that should just find something else to watch.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Holy hell do you rap "fans" have a hell of an inferiority complex. No, the NBA is not out to get your team. anyone claiming that should just find something else to watch.


*WAIT*

So you mean to tell me that the officiating has not been 95% in favour of the Cavaliers this entire series?

:ROSS:ROSS:ROSS:ROSS:ROSS:ROSS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734834175983902720





Magic said:


> *intent isn't apart of the disciplinary process so we can all prove the warriors are heavily favoured by the league office.
> *
> 
> on the bright side, people are jumping on the FUCK THE WARRIORS bandwagon because of this, so it ain't all bad. :kobe3


.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Toronto has been playing surprisingly good basketball the past couple games. Not too surprised though as they were at home and have been good during this post season at home and all season really in general. While I figured this series would of been over by now and all of America I think Cleveland will still win this series and grab the next couple games, but would not be surprised if Toronto can win one more to force a game 7. As for the WCF series tonight, I'm taking GS as they haven't lost back to back games all season but if they go down 3-1 it may very well be over and OKC could win tonight's game.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> 4 quick easy examples of Refs blowing foul calls in the Cavs' favor:
> 
> 1) Bismack's block on Lebron was all ball. Foul.
> 2) Lowry stepped back when Delly went to Push off causing Delly to stumble. Foul.
> ...


Wow, you are delusional. The Raptors could have been up 30 at the break?? Why did you just claim fouls that mostly happened in the 2nd half then? I said to name fouls during the time period you were complaining about, during the pointless game 3 4th quarter & 1st quarter of game 4.

Biyambo's foul was because he jumped into LeBron's body, not because of where their hands were. More than just hands matter when going for a block. It's a lot easier to block a ball when you're also displacing the other player illegally like he did. Learn the rules.

Derozan also got to go to the line for free throws on a play later on where LeBron got all ball with no body contact. You're cherry picking plays, while ignoring anything that doesn't suit your claims.

Kyrie got called for a foul on a Lowry drive in the 4th quarter when all he did was literally back up. That one wasn't a foul, but I don't see you mentioning that one.



SKT T1 Blank said:


> If you're really crediting the officiating of game 4 in the last 4-5 minutes being the only reason the Raptors have won, then you clearly are either a blind Cavs fan too ignorant to acknowledge the favouritism in terms of officiating that goes on in this league, especially for LeBron's teams, or those 4-5 minutes are the only minutes you've watched of the entire Cleveland/Toronto series. *I mean, it's not like Casey got fined $25,000 for being outspoken about the no-calls and poor officiation for no reason*.
> 
> :sadbron:sadbron:sadbron


Casey got fined because coaches & players are not allowed to criticise referees, period. It doesn't matter whether it's true or not. Read the rules please.

I've watched the whole series and the refs have made bad calls both ways. Pretending like they are all going one way is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Holy hell do you rap "fans" have a hell of an inferiority complex. No, the NBA is not out to get your team. anyone claiming that should just find something else to watch.


It is impossible to go a quarter of basketball without committing a foul unless you're standing aside as the other team scores. 

Not getting free throws for 3 straight quarters is a bit much too.


League has and will always have a bias for teams, as we saw with the Green suspension. It what it is, they're not forcing anyone into the finals, but the benefit of the doubt from the officials can sometimes be given far too often. I still find it amazing people bring up game 6 of 2002 all the time and fail to note when anything similar occurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> Wow, you are delusional. The Raptors could have been up 30 at the break?? Why did you just claim fouls that mostly happened in the 2nd half then? I said to name fouls during the time period you were complaining about, during the pointless game 3 4th quarter & 1st quarter of game 4.
> 
> Biyambo's foul was because he jumped into LeBron's body, not because of where their hands were. More than just hands matter when going for a block. It's a lot easier to block a ball when you're also displacing the other player illegally like he did. Learn the rules.
> 
> ...


You asked me to give some examples so I did.

I don't keep a bad call/missed call journal and I'm not about to start now. Sorry, not sorry. 

Anyone who was watching the game would have seen the crap officiating. Everyone in the chatbox at the time was commenting on it, Raptors fans and non Raptors fans alike.

A CLEVELAND CAVALIERS fan already commented on the refs being in their favor in this thread. 

I really have no interest in debating this with you as you'll just be stubborn fool about it.

Moving on.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I hope we don't end up with a repeat of what happened in Game 6 of the 2002 WCF.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> You asked me to give some examples so I did.
> 
> I don't keep a bad call/missed call journal and I'm not about to start now. Sorry, not sorry.
> 
> ...


No, I specifically asked you to provide examples of the part of the game you were complaining about. During the time from the 4th quarter of game 3, through the 1st quarter of game 4. You provided examples from other portions of the game. If you want to claim the Raptors would have been up by 30, you should be able to provide why. 

There were plenty of bad calls both ways, but you don't want to talk about that. The fact of the matter is that last game throws in your face that the NBA isn't out to get the Raptors. In the only close game of the series, the Raptors were the ones to get the bad calls in their favor at the end of the game.

The uncalled Lowry foul on LeBron was, by far, the biggest in the series. It took it from a one possession game to a two possession game. It just shows how super biased you are to deny/ignore it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> No, I specifically asked you to provide examples of the part of the game you were complaining about. During the time from the 4th quarter of game 3, through the 1st quarter of game 4. You provided examples from other portions of the game. If you want to claim the Raptors would have been up by 30, you should be able to provide why.


Oh well I didn't. 



> There were plenty of bad calls both ways, but you don't want to talk about that. The fact of the matter is that last game throws in your face that the NBA isn't out to get the Raptors. In the only close game of the series, the Raptors were the ones to get the bad calls in their favor at the end of the game.


Ya sorry but I'm going to chose to talk about how the Raptors went 2+ quarters without a foul getting called on the Cavs instead.



> The uncalled Lowry foul on LeBron was, by far, the biggest in the series. It took it from a one possession game to a two possession game. It just shows how super biased you are to deny/ignore it.


Every position in a game matters. Like I said, the game wouldn't have been close if the fouls were called both games all game.

Want to disagree? That's just sweet pickles delicious awesome.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> Oh well I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you're doing is just making claims without any proof to back it up. If there were a bunch of missed calls during that time, it should be easy for you to find at least a couple examples. Sometimes fouls don't happen for a while due to the flow of the game. Either show all these fouls you're claiming should have been called, or stfu about it.

You should never be complaining about fouls in garbage time. Refs let the game go, outside of really blatant fouls. How many fouls were called on the Raptors in the 4th quarter of game 3? It goes both ways. The bottom line is that the fouls in games 1 through 3 had no bearing on the outcomes of those games. Whereas, last night, they did. The most important calls of the series went the way of the Raptors. Why talk about that when they ignore your conspiracy theories?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> All you're doing is just making claims without any proof to back it up.


Oh ok, sorry.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*










A couple different people complaining about the refs being biased in favor of the Cavs yesterday, but nobody giving any proof that it wasn't even in favor of the Raptors last night. In the only game where the calls had any bearing in the outcome of the game.










I guess that's what happens when conspiracy theories turn out to not be true...


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> intent isn't apart of the disciplinary process so we can all prove the warriors are heavily favoured by the league office.


That's bullshit, I've seen players punching the fucking referees while celebrating and nobody suspended them. Everything is intent when suspending anyone.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> That's bullshit, I've seen players punching the fucking referees while celebrating and nobody suspended them. Everything is intent when suspending anyone.


If you read the league rules, intent is supposed to have nothing to do with the NBA's decision. As it's impossible to truly tell if a player did something intentionally. 

Green not getting suspended is undeniable proof that they are favored by the league. According to the NBA rules, there is no way he shouldn't have been suspended. All they did was fine him a small amount of money for doing something he should have gotten in a lot more trouble for doing. 

Does anyone really believe that if it was Adams doing the exact same thing to Curry, that he wouldn't be suspended for the rest of the series?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> That's bullshit, I've seen players punching the fucking referees while celebrating and nobody suspended them. Everything is intent when suspending anyone.


and kobe was suspended a few times from kicking people when kicking his legs out on jumpers(trying to get contact). he did that his whole career, but when he started hitting people with it, he started getting suspended.

what's bullshit is you trying to defend someone for kicking another man in the balls. there's nothing natural about Green's kick in the air, it's literally a flop and has no place in the game and it ended up hurting another player. he earned his suspension.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> If you read the league rules, intent is supposed to have nothing to do with the NBA's decision. As it's impossible to truly tell if a player did something intentionally.
> 
> Green not getting suspended is undeniable proof that they are favored by the league. According to the NBA rules, there is no way he shouldn't have been suspended. All they did was fine him a small amount of money for doing something he should have gotten in a lot more trouble for doing.
> *
> Does anyone really believe that if it was Adams doing the exact same thing to Curry, that he wouldn't be suspended for the rest of the series?*


Of course he would've been suspended. Just like Marreese Speights would've been suspened if he did that to Adams or Kanter.

And just like Draymond didn't get suspended, KD or Westbrook wouldn't have gotten suspended if the tables were turned and they kicked a Warrior.

Stars being coddled in the NBA isn't a new revelation.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> If there were a bunch of missed calls during that time, it should be easy for you to find at least a couple examples.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734911701930377216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734915358239248387




Refs have been pretty bad all around, but given that this is a series where we've seen DeMarre Carroll whistled for a technical foul on a sequence where Tristan Thompson elbowed LeBron in the face... plus the superstar calls a team like the Cavs are bound to get (to say nothing of the media's complete dismissal of the Raptors, which also affects optics)... then you've got the Cavs going 2 1/2 straight quarters without being whistled for a single foul... there was bound to be some griping, and I can't say I entirely blame them.

Not pulling out the conspiracy card or anything, but I'd have been pretty heated in their position. And saying the refs were on Toronto's side in that game is pretty laughable. The only questionable calls/no-calls down the stretch were LeBron's foul on DeRozan, Lowry's steal on LeBron and Biyombo fouling Thompson. The first was a relatively ticky-tack call on what appeared to be a clean play. The Lowry steal was a bang-bang play that I honestly wouldn't have thought twice about until I saw a slow-motion replay. The ref was standing right there. It looked like Lowry got it clean at full speed, and LeBron didn't react to the contact at all. The last one, which the NBA listed as an incorrect no-call in its last 2 minute report was Biyombo holding Thompson's arm to prevent him from contesting Lowry's driving layup that put the Raptors up 6 with 23 seconds to go. Officials are usually going to let that slide, but even so, it seems like a stretch to argue that that one missed call was the difference in this game.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> there's nothing natural about Green's kick in the air, it's literally a flop and has no place in the game and it ended up hurting another player. he earned his suspension.


If you had watched the video I posted earlier, you can see how Draymond does that kick everytime he drives to the basket and gets contact, hitting something or not.

So, why didn't you answer me? When players celebrate a basket and punch a referee while celebrating, why wouldn't they be suspended? That has no place in the game and ended hurting a referee.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> Of course he would've been suspended. Just like Marreese Speights would've been suspened if he did that to Adams or Kanter.
> 
> And just like Draymond didn't get suspended, KD or Westbrook wouldn't have gotten suspended if the tables were turned and they kicked a Warrior.
> 
> Stars being coddled in the NBA isn't a new revelation.


KD fouled out against the warriors. that was my point on the coli and it will be my point again, the superstars on the thunder have been PUNISHED in the past by the refs and not gotten the "superstar calls" that they typically get. 

how many times have you seen contact in the last minute uncalled because it's "let them play time" yet in that regular season game Durant actually got hit with a foul on the final play too so Iggy could tie the game. 

You can't argue that the league panders toward some teams/stars and then act like it's a complete field when both teams got superstars, that's not how it works. They still have the angle they want to push and that team is the Warriors, not the Thunder. So these "what ifs" with Durant and Westbrook are silly, they're not dirty players, Draymond is. Draymond earned his suspension with constant dirty play. You used to shit on Wade for getting away with his dirty ass plays, it's no different then what Draymond has become. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> If you had watched the video I posted earlier, you can see how Draymond does that kick everytime he drives to the basket and gets contact, hitting something or not.
> 
> So, why didn't you answer me? When players celebrate a basket and punch a referee while celebrating, why wouldn't they be suspended? That has no place in the game and ended hurting a referee.


I've seen that many video and other videos, there's nothing natural about that kick. Just so we're clear "natural" doesn't mean whether or not he does it every time or not, "natural" means if it makes sense for him to actually do in that situation, and it doesn't as he's doing it to get contact. He's ADMITTED that he does it in attempt to "sell fouls". I literally even explained it to you that it has happened with Kobe in the past, where he kicked his legs out on jumpers trying to get contact but when he started actually HITTING players(like Draymond did) he got hit with a suspension. 

A celebration isn't the same as an in-game flop nor is it a result of an unnatural movement, not sure why you're to compare them. It's ridiculous that you're trying to say "celebrations" have no part in the game whereas many fans love to see players celebrating and hate when leagues strip of them that ability while the opposite is true of shit like "flopping" which is players just trying to trick refs into giving them calls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> KD fouled out against the warriors. that was my point on the coli and it will be my point again, the superstars on the thunder have been PUNISHED in the past by the refs and not gotten the "superstar calls" that they typically get.
> 
> how many times have you seen contact in the last minute uncalled because it's "let them play time" yet in that regular season game Durant actually got hit with a foul on the final play too so Iggy could tie the game.


Why do you keep harping on KD fouling out of a game as if it means anything :lol

Throughout the last 4 regular seasons and playoffs, KD has fouled out of a game twice. Draymond has fouled out twice this season alone.

Throughout the last 4 regular seasons and playoffs, KD has had 5 fouls in a game 7 times. Draymond this season alone had 14.



> You can't argue that the league panders toward some teams/stars and then act like it's a complete field when both teams got superstars, that's not how it works. They still have the angle they want to push and that team is the Warriors, not the Thunder. So these "what ifs" with Durant and Westbrook are silly, they're not dirty players, Draymond is. Draymond earned his suspension with constant dirty play.


I get that you're a borderline Thunder stan but you're HIGHLY fucking delusional if you think they would've suspended KD or Russ for that. Highly. They would've gotten a slap on the wrist just like Draymond did.

Again, would role players like Steven Adams or Mo Speights have gotten suspended? Absolutely. But Kevin Durant & Russell Westbrook are not and will never be treated like them them and it's obtuse to even attempt to suggest otherwise.



> You used to shit on Wade for getting away with his dirty ass plays, it's no different then what Draymond has become. :mj


And I could say that you used to cheer for the Lakers passionately despite them perennially getting preferential treatment yet you're so disgusted by the Warriors benefiting from it. :toomanykobes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> Why do you keep harping on KD fouling out of a game as if it means anything :lol
> 
> Throughout the last 4 regular seasons and playoffs, KD has fouled out of a game twice. Draymond has fouled out twice this season alone.
> 
> Throughout the last 4 regular seasons and playoffs, KD has had 5 fouls in a game 7 times. Draymond this season alone had 14.


Does Durant ever play as a center? Does Durant protect the rim? Does Durant guard opposing players best front court players? Would you expect Green or Durant to pick up more fouls based on the way they play and what they're meant to do on the defensive end?

Green is an undersized forward that, as good as he is, isn't perfecet and should have had more games more where's fouled out. Durant fouling out was some of the biggest bullshit I've seen in a league where you see superstars get the benefit of the doubt and are made to stay in the game. That's why Green wasn't ejected last game right, even though they made it a flagrant two. :mj


> I get that you're a borderline Thunder stan but you're HIGHLY fucking delusional if you think they would've suspended KD or Russ for that. Highly. They would've gotten a slap on the wrist just like Draymond did.


I didn't say that, I said they wouldn't do it. It's out of the question that they would, same with Curry and Klay. Draymond is a dirty player, he's had dirty plays in the past, and reoccurring instances of this happening mean he should have been suspended. 

Also not a Thunder stan, I just dislike the Cavs/Warriors for being booked into the finals. I'm cheering for the raps just as much as I am the thunder, but thunder obviously have players i like more. :toomanykobes



> Again, would role players like Steven Adams or Mo Speights have gotten suspended? Absolutely. But Kevin Durant & Russell Westbrook are not and will never be treated like them them and it's obtuse to even attempt to suggest otherwise.


Durant and Westbrook are not the type of players to do dirty things(and no, a slap in the head isn't the same as a kick in the nuts. I've seen that play and it's ridiculous to compare the two instances, and even you want to there's plenty more instances of Green straight up hammering people on plays).




> And you used to cheer for the Lakers passionately despite them perennially getting preferential treatment yet you're so disgusted by the Warriors benefiting from it. :toomanykobes


And I still do. And I also know we GOT that treatment. I also know game 6 of the WCF was a bunch of bullshit. I also don't try to sit here and say otherwise while claiming other top teams didn't get the dirty at times against us even though they also had superstars(like the Kings) as you are right now. you honestly believe just because the Thunder have superstars they're going to get the same treatment as the nba darling warriors. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

and for what it's worth, if people want to go with this route then I better never hear any of them bring up that game 6 ever again because by the bullshit y'all keep saying, I'll just go with "well if it was the 2016 warriors against the 02 kings, they too would have gotten all those phantom calls with the refs making sure they don't lose the game :toomanykobes"


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Notorious said:


> Of course he would've been suspended. Just like Marreese Speights would've been suspened if he did that to Adams or Kanter.
> 
> And just like Draymond didn't get suspended, KD or Westbrook wouldn't have gotten suspended if the tables were turned and they kicked a Warrior.
> 
> Stars being coddled in the NBA isn't a new revelation.





RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734911701930377216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734915358239248387
> 
> ...


Sure the ref called a technical on Carroll at the time. The reason being that, from the refs position, it looked like Carroll was the one who hit LeBron. Don't leave out the fact that they reviewed & rescinded the technical two minutes later.

A couple missed calls, but that was definitely a foul on Biyombo. Sure he got the ball clean with his hands, but he also made a ton of body contact to do it. It's not all about the ball. 

Yes, 2 HUGE plays at the end of the game could have easily cost the Cavs the game. The Cavs had the ball down by three, & Lowry gets away with a clear foul on LeBron that not only results in a steal, but a fast break as well. The Cavs could have easily ended up making a three on that possession & tied the game. The resulting missed call made it a two possession game instead.

Thompson not being able to help on Lowry at the end resulted in an easy layup to basically ice the game. Without that foul, Lowry either has to make a difficult contested shot, or pass it to Biyombo. Either way would be a lot less likely to score that basket.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> Does Durant ever play as a center? Does Durant protect the rim? Does Durant guard opposing players best front court players? Would you expect Green or Durant to pick up more fouls based on the way they play and what they're meant to do on the defensive end?
> 
> Green is an undersized forward that, as good as he is, isn't perfecet and should have had more games more where's fouled out. Durant fouling out was some of the biggest bullshit I've seen in a league where you see superstars get the benefit of the doubt and are made to stay in the game. That's why Green wasn't ejected last game right, even though they made it a flagrant two. :mj


I expect anyone to get fouls if they play undisciplined

Nearly half of the top 16 players in total fouls this season were non-bigs



> Also not a Thunder stan, I just dislike the Cavs/Warriors for being booked into the finals. I'm cheering for the raps just as much as I am the thunder, but thunder obviously have players i like more. :toomanykobes


You damn near go harder for the Thunder than you do for the Lakers these days :mj



> Durant and Westbrook are not the type of players to do dirty things(and no, a slap in the head isn't the same as a kick in the nuts. I've seen that play and it's ridiculous to compare the two instances, and even you want to there's plenty more instances of Green straight up hammering people on plays).


I didn't compare Durant slapping Anderson to Draymond kicking Adams. I compared Durant hitting Anderson to JR Smith hitting to Crowder last year, to compare a superstar and a role player.

And I don't care whether they would do it or not. The fact is if they did, they wouldn't get suspended just like Draymond didn't get suspended. And anyone who thinks otherwise is beyond delusional.



> And I still do. And I also know we GOT that treatment. I also know game 6 of the WCF was a bunch of bullshit. I also don't try to sit here and say otherwise while claiming other top teams didn't get the dirty at times against us even though they also had superstars(like the Kings) as you are right now. you honestly believe just because the Thunder have superstars they're going to get the same treatment as the nba darling warriors. :mj


Except I never argued that the Warriors aren't getting preferential treatment. I just simply said that the NBA would have not suspended Durant or Westbrook during this series.

The Thunder are not some poor innocent victims. If they were playing Toronto right now they would be getting all the calls. But against the Warriors they're not getting favored like usual. Boo fucking hoo.

So yes, it's fucked up that the Warriors are getting preferential calls. But against any other team except probably Cleveland, OKC gets favored. Fucked up league but that's just how it is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Like I said, I better never hear anything about the refs from you again regarding the 2002 game 6 or any other stuff. If you're fine with the way this league runs it's bullshit, and you are because you're defending it rather than bashing the league and making up hypothetical to defend the league, then that's your opinion. Just don't try to switch sides once you see it happen against the celtics in the future. :mj


I apologize for not marking out over the Lakers 17 wins enough, noto. Or last year when our only worthwhile rookie(before Clarkson broke out) got hurt in the first game followed by Kobe getting hurt in January. Clearly I should be going all out cheering for the Lakers in the playoffs. :mj


Yet I was more excited for us winning the lottery than I have been at any point in these playoffs. 


I cheer against teams I hate as passionately as I cheer for my own teams. Warriors are as bad, if not worse, than what the Heat were in terms of how annoying they come off to me and WestGOD is easily my favourite player. I hate the Spurs and have forever because of our rivalry with them, and I hate the Cavs cause of Lebron. I'm going to cheer for who I want to win, if you think it's too passionate then :toomanykobes at being a passionate NBA fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> Like I said, I better never hear anything about the refs from you again regarding the 2002 game 6 or any other stuff. If you're fine with the way this league runs it's bullshit, and you are because you're defending it rather than bashing the league and making up hypothetical to defend the league, then that's your opinion. Just don't try to switch sides once you see it happen against the celtics in the future. :mj


Who said I'm fine with it? It's fucked up and needs to change. But I also recognize that this is how it always has been and probably always will be. Sad but oh well.

How am I defending the league? I said clearly 2 or 3 pages ago that based on precedent Draymond should've been suspended. I think it's fucked up that stars get away with shit that role players get punished for. But again, this is how it's always been and probably always will be.




> I apologize for not marking out over the Lakers 17 wins enough, noto. Or last year when our only worthwhile rookie(before Clarkson broke out) got hurt in the first game followed by Kobe getting hurt in January. Clearly I should be going all out cheering for the Lakers in the playoffs. :mj
> 
> 
> Yet I was more excited for us winning the lottery than I have been at any point in these playoffs.
> ...


I don't care who you cheer for, you don't have to write a paragraph pleading your case.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I care for who i cheer for and hate being called a thunder fan. I have no allegiance to them and the only reason I want them to win anything is because Lakers aren't even remotely apart of the conversation and WESTGOD(and obviously the warriors hate). 

I'd be happy with a raptors win too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I was just fucking with you...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Somebody has to mark out for the Thunder since Rush got banned. :side:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> I care for who i cheer for and hate being called a thunder fan. I have no allegiance to them and the only reason I want them to win anything is because Lakers aren't even remotely apart of the conversation and WESTGOD(and obviously the warriors hate).
> 
> I'd be happy with a raptors win too.


I'd like to think more people would be rooting for Cleveland. We haven't won a championship in this city in over 50 years. This myth that the NBA is trying to help the Cavs win is truly unfounded. 

For one thing, the reason you see LeBron selling these fouls is because he doesn't get the calls when he doesn't. Despite going to the basket more often than any point in his career this year, his average FT attempts was the lowest this year since his rookie year. 

You can even look at last night for a prime example on that Lowry "steal". Despite Lowry getting all arm & no ball, LeBron doesn't sell the foul & doesn't get the call. If he doesn't oversell, he doesn't get calls anymore. Look how few FT attempts he got in the Detroit series for example. 

They call LeBron basically how they used to with Shaq. Watch all season long & see how often he gets fouled without it getting called. The only team the NBA is trying to help win a championship is GS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

more people are rooting for the cavs, not because of history, but because think they'd they make a more entertaining finals(even tho it would be lebron's sixth straight trip).


i want something new and refreshing. :toomanykobes


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I do not understand the Warriors hate, compared to the Heat squad with LBJ and them, the Warriors are much more down to earth and likeable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?! :Wat?

The NBA clearly wants their star LeBaby in the finals. LeBaby in the finals means more people will watch. More people watching means more money for the NBA.

Raptors having been dealing with shitty calls and lack of calls all year. Like Deebo said, "Ain't nothing new". But in the ECF, the refs have upped it by ten. NBA executives are obviously calling the shots and telling the refs what to do. They are not even trying to hide it at this point. SMH.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> more people are rooting for the cavs, not because of history, but because think they'd they make a more entertaining finals(even tho it would be lebron's sixth straight trip).
> 
> 
> i want something new and refreshing. :toomanykobes


New & refreshing, like a championship for Cleveland for once in my entire life. The windows for us are small. How many superstars outside of LeBron want to come to Cleveland? We rarely have much of a shot in baseball due to the lack of a salary cap, and the Browns are the Browns.

Shouldn't all the shit we have to deal with just with the Browns be enough to warrant some sympathy? Let alone that the Cavs as a franchise have never won a title.



Rocketmansid said:


> I do not understand the Warriors hate, compared to the Heat squad with LBJ and them, the Warriors are much more down to earth and likeable.


Are you serious? That statement is so ridiculous that I think it might just be sarcasm. GS are filled with mostly a bunch of arrogant assholes. Curry isn't humble just because he brings his daughter to press conferences sometimes. Draymond Green is possibly the biggest asshole in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

raptors arent even considered to have a championship window and this is literally the first time they even got to the ECF, let alone the finals.


no free agent ever goes to toronto.


cavs don't have a case over toronto for sympathy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Golden State look shocking at the moment


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

IMO Golden State needs to win this game, cause if they lose this game and OKC goes up 3-1 with the way they are playing, I don't think Golden State can win 3 games in a row against them, not saying they couldn't, but it'd be one hell of a mountain to climb


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> raptors arent even considered to have a championship window and this is literally the first time they even got to the ECF, let alone the finals.
> 
> 
> no free agent ever goes to toronto.
> ...


I think they have a case because their basketball teams are in similar situations. The Cavs window for a championship is smaller than the Cavs due to LeBron's age.

With their basketball teams in similar situations, you also have to look at other sports. There's more of a reason to pity the Cleveland sports fans over Toronto's.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> I think they have a case because their basketball teams are in similar situations. The Cavs window for a championship is smaller than the Cavs due to LeBron's age.
> 
> With their basketball teams in similar situations, you also have to look at other sports. There's more of a reason to pity the Cleveland sports fans over Toronto's.


How exactly?

Most members here weren't alive to see any championships in Toronto. Hell most people weren't alive to even see us in a championship final. The Raptors hadn't won a playoff series since 2001. The Blue Jays until last year hadn't been in the playoffs in 20+ years. The Leafs have been awful for years. 

YAY Argonauts!!!!

Lebron has been in the finals for 5 years in a row. Seen enough. The Cavs have had 2 chances to win a championship with Lebron and failed. Seen enough. Lebron needs no favors and certainly needs no sympathy. 

The Browns won a championship btw. In Baltimore.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

OKC might have 70 points in the first half tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Golden State are folding fucking fast


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Timeless said:


> Golden State are folding fucking fast


OKC with 72 in the first half!? This is crazy. A healthy Thunder team finally playing up to the potential everyone knew they had.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Warriors might lose two games in a row?












Magic said:


> cavs don't have a case over toronto for sympathy.


The Cleveland sports curse is more than enough sympathy. The end.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This series is looking over the Thunder are dominating the Warriors, also I'm nervous about the Cavs  Kevin Love has looked like garbage these past two games


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Will the Warriors bandwagon empty as quickly as it filled?

I'm talking to you @Legit BOSS.

Pretty sure @DesolationRow wasn't seen in these parts till the Warriors got good as well :side:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



JM said:


> Will the Warriors bandwagon empty as quickly as it filled?
> 
> I'm talking to you @Legit BOSS.
> 
> Pretty sure @DesolationRow wasn't seen in these parts till the Warriors got good as well :side:


I'll be very happy if the Thunder wins this series I am sick and tired of hearing about the Warriors and I am tired of the bandwagon fans


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I really wonder if we get a Thunder/Cavs Finals who the favorite would be. Vegas would probably say Cleveland, but damn if the Thunder knock off San Antonio and Golden State back-to-back, watch the fuck out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Mra22 said:


> I'll be very happy if the Thunder wins this series I am sick and tired of hearing about the Warriors and I am tired of the bandwagon fans


Don't *WE* have bandwagon fans since LeBron returned? :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

If thunder win the series I should get sports poster of the year imo. :westbrook



FUCK EM. game nor series is over yet, even if they go up 3-1. I won't count out a 73-9 team, but it'll be hard to comeback from 3-1 if they lose this game.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



The Absolute said:


> Don't *WE* have bandwagon fans since LeBron returned? :side:


Yeah your right unfortunately, me on the other hand I supported the Cavs even when Bron was gone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

God dammit, turnover after turnover from Curry


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

All season long I was nervous about a Finals rematch with Golden State, but the Thunder's the bigger threat right now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

OUTWORKED. OUTPLAYED. OUTCLASSED










WESTGOD :westbrook6


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

:mark: No 73-9 team has ever choked in the playoffs before. HISTORY IS BEING MADE GUYS!! :mark:


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Stick a fork in the Warriors, cause they're done :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Curry and Green played like scrubs. Green can't do anything without Curry drawing doubles and can't abuse centers in small ball line ups with Durant and Ibakka both able to keep up with him. The secret to the Warriors small-ball line up is they were 'big' and 'long' in every position besides Green giving up size. OKC have players that can match that and are more athletic.

Curry playing like he didn't care with those careless turnovers. Klay pulled them back in the game and those two threw it back away.

OKC looks transformed after the Spurs series, with an emphasis on defence that they were missing in the regular season.

This series felt a lot like the Spurs-Heat finals in 2014 where the favourites could find no answers to match the other team who suddenly found a different gear.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Warriors still winning this series, quote me on that. :curry3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Not if Green plays 37 minutes again


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Warriors still winning this series, quote me on that. :curry3


I applaud you for your conviction, friend. But the Thunder's arena is way too hostile of an environment for Golden State. Plus, Westbrook's playing like a savage right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Timeless said:


> Not if Green plays 37 minutes again


I mean, we're going to act like Green wasn't a DPOY candidate all season long and just shit on players and over-hype players all due to a single series, oh how easy season-long accolades are discredited and forgotten. :kobe9

All that matters in the end is how they play this series out and how this is a record breaking team with two of the best shooters in the league and two of the best defenders in the league.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I would play Livingston or Ezeli more over Green at this point for their 'death' line-up since OKC isn't going to the post much with Durant and Westbrook on offence. And only use Green if Kanter is in the game.

Green is a liability on offence with his lack of size and inability to create without Curry drawing a double. It wouldn't even affect the spacing much since nobody respect Green's 3 point shot that much.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

So its all comedown to this game 6 Saturday night


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> I mean, we're going to act like Green wasn't a DPOY candidate all season long and just shit on players and over-hype players all due to a single series, oh how easy season-long accolades are discredited and forgotten. :kobe9
> 
> All that matters in the end is how they play this series out and how this is a record breaking team with two of the best shooters in the league and two of the best defenders in the league.


Green has been minus 43 and minus 30 in the past two games after having a historic regular season plus minus stats. It is just a bad match up for Green in this series.

Him and Iguodala have the worst +/- in the two games in OKC and aren't doing well on defence and negligible on offence in the past two games.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

OKC in 6 I guess. Can't stop Westbrook.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> I mean, we're going to act like Green wasn't a DPOY candidate all season long and just shit on players and over-hype players all due to a single series, oh how easy season-long accolades are discredited and forgotten. :kobe9
> 
> All that matters in the end is how they play this series out and how this is a record breaking team with two of the best shooters in the league and two of the best defenders in the league.


Lol is he playing anywhere near a DPOY atm? Like someone else mentioned minus 43 and minus 30 in the past two games


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Westbrook is just dominating the so-called MVP.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Timeless said:


> Lol is he playing anywhere near a DPOY atm? Like someone else mentioned minus 43 and minus 30 in the past two games


Wait so Kyrie Irving had two of his most atrocious games in Game 3 and 4, where's the flaming there? Is Kyrie not considered in the same tier as Dray, Iggy, Klay? I mean, are you telling me 2 bad games suddenly make Draymond a bad player lel. 

You want to know the best thing about a guy like Draymond? He doesn't give a fuck if he had a bad game. This guy was on the bench saying forget this fucking game, we're going to win game 5, lets focus on game 5, let it go. He was rallying his team on the bench for the next game, he wasn't sitting there moping like Klay. Draymond brings more to the team than just his assets on the court, this guy is the energy of the team. Steph and Klay rally the team through scoring, Draymond rallys the team verbally and physically.

+/- stats are overrated. Draymond has done so much for this team, I'm not giving up on the guy after 2 bad games in a row. I believe in him to show up in game 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

+/- is usually dumb, but you can't explain away -70. :trollbrook :westbrook :westbrook2 :westbrook3 :westbrook4 :westbrook5


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

The Warriors need to figure out how to stop Westbrook and Durant and have their stars be able to score points. Draymond Green had another horrible shooting night. I know the chances of coming back from a 3-1 deficit is low, but I hope the Warriors do it. If not, that 73 win record is all for nothing. Unbelievable.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

+/- is usually dumb, but not for guys like Green where it is the best representation of their effectiveness in the boxscore.

Klay and Curry also have crappy +/- but they can effect the game with their offence. Green's offensive threat is reduced due to his poor 3 point shooting and his speed at the big position is negated against OKC's small ball line up of Ibaka or Durant at the big position. And his impact on defence is weaken when Westbrook don't care who is switching on to him and just shoot, allowing the OKC big to mop up the rebound with Green out of position now. Also there is no post threat from OKC that the Warriors need Green to guard against if Kanter isn't playing.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I mean the Warriors are getting torched by not 1, but 2 superstars. I'm pretty sure it's not ridiculous to have over-inflated +/- stats in blow out games.. let's not shine all the blame one way, it is a team effort, Curry had -19 and -39 in his last two. 

Also, why are people even surprised Draymond has terrible shooting nights. This guy was not a great shooter when we put him as our starting PF with D. Lee out, he was never expected to be the guy going out there and take over games. We didn't win the title with him being our most dependable guy on O. Draymond definitely didn't earn his money for being a prolific shooter.. he contributes in multiple other ways to this team in a way that very few players are capable of doing. Sure his shot is improving, but that is just a major bonus and it is his great work ethic that has lead to that.

Draymond is just getting too much flack for his shooting for my liking,
1st Season: 257 FGA, .327%
2nd Season: 459 FGA, .407%
3rd Season (Championship Season): 765 FGA, .443%

His shooting/scoring is something that he has worked to improve over time, but people act like he was a phenomenal scorer or something to begin with. I've never looked at Draymond to be the hot hand, but more as the guy that knocks down that clutch 3 in big moments down the stretch, the guy that out-rebounds, out-hustles, throws his body on the floor for the ball. 

This season he's had his best shooting season with 819 FGA and a phenomenal .490%, he's made phenomenal strides, and him having 2 bad games isn't enough for me to look down on him. He's improved statistically in shooting inside and out, rebounding, blocking, and dishing the ball out. Say what you want, but this guy is still a phenomenal player and you'd kill to have him on your team.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

This is my first post in this thread. After watching tonight's game I can only shake my head and start laughing at the absurdity where people were saying that Golden State was just as good if not maybe better than the 1996 Chicago Bulls. I watched Michael Jordan's whole career live as it happened and it makes me laugh when people try to put Steph Curry in his category or comparison. 
Once the Chicago Bulls won their first championship one never saw them get defeated in the playoffs by large margins. Had Jordan not ventured to play professional baseball in the minor leagues then they might have won eight straight titles. The 1996 Bulls had the greatest player ever in Jordan, a top 50 all time NBA player and Hall of Famer in Pippen who arguably was maybe the best small forward defensive player of all time as well as being a great offensive scoring machine and Rodman in one of the best rebounders ever. If the Warriors cannot hardly handle the OKC physicality of play right now then how could they have handled the 1996 Bulls?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> This is my first post in this thread. After watching tonight's game I can only shake my head and start laughing at the absurdity where people were saying that Golden State was just as good if not maybe better than the 1996 Chicago Bulls. I watched Michael Jordan's whole career live as it happened and it makes me laugh when people try to put Steph Curry in his category or comparison.
> Once the Chicago Bulls won their first championship one never saw them get defeated in the playoffs by large margins. Had Jordan not ventured to play professional baseball in the minor leagues then they might have won eight straight titles. The 1996 Bulls had the greatest player ever in Jordan, a top 50 NBA player in Pippen who arguably was maybe the best small forward defensive player of all time and Rodman in one of the best rebounders ever. If the Warriors cannot hardly handle the OKC physicality of play right now then how could they have handled the 1996 Bulls?


Yes lets wait for an unfinished series and act as if the Bulls never lost games they were expected to win before all the Warriors bashing comes into place.

Where was all of this when the Warriors broke the Bulls record? Oh right, nowhere, everybody was quiet. 

unkoutunkoutunkoutunkout


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Yes lets wait for an unfinished series and act as if the Bulls never lost games they were expected to win before all the Warriors bashing comes into place.
> 
> Where was all of this when the Warriors broke the Bulls record? Oh right, nowhere, everybody was quiet.
> 
> unkoutunkoutunkoutunkout


Until the Warriors win six NBA titles in a short span then 73-9 is meaningless. Again, I actually saw the greatness of the Bulls live as it happened so I think I might know a thing or two about what makes great NBA teams. The Warriors play in a weaker NBA and would have stood no chance against MJ in his prime.

And I will reemphasize an important point that the Bulls were so competitive that when they did lose a game in the playoffs that it was not major blowouts. The Bulls had mental toughness as well as great athleticism.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Until the Warriors win six NBA titles in a short span then 73-9 is meaningless. Again, I actually saw the greatness of the Bulls live as it happened so I think I might know a thing or two about what makes great NBA teams. The Warriors play in a weaker NBA and would have stood no chance against MJ in his prime.
> 
> And I will reemphasize an important point that the Bulls were so competitive that when they did lose a game in the playoffs that it was not major blowouts. The Bulls had mental toughness as well as great athleticism.


Bulls lost to 21 to Seattle and did suffer other blowouts.


And this Thunder squad would give those Bulls squads problems too because the bulls pretty weak at big men while the thunder have a 3 headed giant with kanter/ibaka/adams and can play small ball too with Durant at the 4.


Durant/Westbrook could match Jordan's scoring too. :toomanykobes


Oh and Bulls were never going to win 8 in a row, no one ever will. Bodies break down and players get tired, it happens and it would have happened to them as well.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Until the Warriors win six NBA titles in a short span then 73-9 is meaningless. Again, I actually saw the greatness of the Bulls live as it happened so I think I might know a thing or two about what makes great NBA teams. The Warriors play in a weaker NBA and would have stood no chance against MJ in his prime.


Then you'd realize that the Bulls greatness was accomplished over a few years and not overnight, it's not like this is the final year of the Warriors run lmao, even if they don't overcome the Bulls, they've made a mark in history, both GSW and Steph.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Then you'd realize that the Bulls greatness was accomplished over a few years and not overnight, it's not like this is the final year of the Warriors run lmao, even if they don't overcome the Bulls, they've made a mark in history, both GSW and Steph.


I am not trying to downplay or negate the accomplishments of Golden State the past several years. What I am saying is that they are nowhere near the greatness or even eliteness of prime MJ's Bulls. The playoffs so far this year have helped to only point that out. Chicago was never down 3-1 in the playoffs after the Bulls won their first title. Now to be fair the year that Jordan came back from baseball in 1995 was the exception but once MJ came back full time the next year they were dominant again. One always felt that the Bulls always had a chance to win every game they played in the playoffs and when they lost it wasn't by thirty points.

The best way to have played the Bulls of that era was to have a tough physical team which was what Detroit had in the "Bad Boys" but the Pistons started to get too old to contain the Bulls. And then the Bulls went on their championship run.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> Westbrook is just dominating the so-called MVP.


So-called? What the fuck? He has been the best player in the league for two straight seasons, if you can't see that, you don't know shit about basketball. Just a series doesn't deny what Curry has been doing for the past four years.

I'm no bandwagoner, I'm a Curry and Warriors fan winning or losing, in fact, it was funnier when they weren't the favorites, there wasn't this putrid hate that I don't understand because I've never heard Curry saying they would win eight championships or shit like that.

GSW doesn't need to stop Westbrook or Durant, GSW needs to SCORE easily, that's the only way to win this series. Oh, and not play Mo Speights a minute again too.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Jordan's Bulls never met a team with 2 of the top 5 players in the league in the same team though. Cut the Warriors some slack and give them considerations as one of the best teams that found a system that leverage having two of the best ever shooters into a filthy abusive system that had the league scared for a whole year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

I blame the Warriors getting tired of reading Deso's reaction novella's

Does toronto vs OKC finals mean David Stern takes Silver out to pasture and make a triumphant return?


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Jordan's Bulls never met a team with 2 of the top 5 players in the league in the same team though. Cut the Warriors some slack and give them considerations as one of the best teams that found a system that leverage having two of the best ever shooters into a filthy abusive system that had the league scared for a whole year.


Actually, I can think of two off the top of my head. Shaq and Penny Hardaway that they swept in the 1996 Eastern Conference Finals and Karl Malone and John Stockton who they beat for the NBA Title in 1997 and 1998. Both Karl Malone and John Stockton are Hall of Famers with Karl Malone being #2 in all time league points in the NBA and Stockton being #1 all time in the NBA in total assists. Both Malone and Stockton were members of the 1992 Dream Team.

Had Penny not had injuries he was on his way to becoming maybe a top ten NBA player of all time and Shaq was arguably the most dominant center in the league at that time with Hakeem, Patrick Ewing and David Robinson also being great centers at that time.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

Do you hear the Thunder now ?!

Man, I would pay an obscene amount of money to see the look on the face of Westbrook's haters. 

:westbrook5

Curry best player in the World ? NBA champion ? Reigning 2 times MVP ? Russ never got the memo and I must admit I am having a hard time containing my excitement.

God, I hope he and Durant never stop playing together. I hope they win many rings, starting this year.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*

The Bulls also defeated the Detroit Pistons who had two Hall of Famers in both Isaiah Thomas and Joe Dumars. The Bulls defeated the Lakers who had Magic Johnson(arguably the greatest point guard ever), James Worthy(Hall of Famer). The Bulls defeated teams that had future Hall of Famers. That is what made MJ the legend that he was even more in that he defeated a who is who of NBA Hall of Famers of players who played from the 1980s and 1990s.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Actually, I can think of two off the top of my head. Shaq and Penny Hardaway that they swept in the 1996 Eastern Conference Finals and Karl Malone and John Stockton who they beat for the NBA Title in 1997 and 1998. Both Karl Malone and John Stockton are Hall of Famers with Karl Malone being #2 in all time league points in the NBA and Stockton being #1 all time in the NBA in total assists. Both Malone and Stockton were members of the 1992 Dream Team.
> 
> Had Penny not had injuries he was on his way to becoming maybe a top ten NBA player of all time and Shaq was arguably the most dominant center in the league at that time with Hakeem, Patrick Ewing and David Robinson also being great centers at that time.


Shaq wasn't a top 5 player in 96. I don't think Stockton has been considered a top 5 player in his career. Durant and Westbrook finished 4th and 5th in MVP voting.



ThirtyYearFan said:


> The Bulls also defeated the Detroit Pistons who had two Hall of Famers in both Isaiah Thomas and Joe Dumars. The Bulls defeated the Lakers who had Magic Johnson(arguably the greatest point guard ever), James Worthy(Hall of Famer). The Bulls defeated teams that had future Hall of Famers. That is what made MJ the legend that he was even more in that he defeated a who is who of NBA Hall of Famers of players who played from the 1980s and 1990s.


Again, neither team feature 2 of the top 5 players at the time. You could argue they were better teams, but still not 2 of the top 5 players of that season in the same team.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Shaq wasn't a top 5 player in 96. I don't think Stockton has been considered a top 5 player in his career. Durant and Westbrook finished 4th and 5th in MVP voting.
> 
> 
> Again, neither team feature 2 of the top 5 players at the time. You could argue they were better teams, but still not 2 of the top 5 players of that season in the same team.


Were you actually watching the NBA in 1996? Shaq even as a very young player was one of the most feared and dominant players in the NBA at the time. There was actually a talk of a possible dynasty with him and Penny in Orlando at the time. In fact a certain documentary on a major sports network has chronicled that. 

Stockton may not have been athletic as Westbrook but the 1997 and 1998 Utah Jazz were leaps and bounds a better team than OKC. The Bulls have already historically proved that they could beat teams with Hall of Famers. Aside from the 1995 aberration when Jordan only came back later in the year the Bulls won 24 straight playoff series beginning with their first championship when MJ was there full time for the whole season.

The Orlando Magic and Utah Jazz>>>OKC. MVP voting is nice and all but #4 and #5 in a single year is not as impressive as defeating a team with several Future Hall of Famers.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Were you actually watching the NBA in 1996? Shaq even as a very young player was one of the most feared and dominant players in the NBA at the time. There was actually a talk of a possible dynasty with him and Penny in Orlando at the time. In fact a certain documentary on a major sports network has chronicled that.
> 
> Stockton may not have been athletic as Westbrook but the 1997 and 1998 Utah Jazz were leaps and bounds a better team than OKC. The Bulls have already historically proved that they could beat teams with Hall of Famers. Aside from the 1995 aberration when Jordan only came back later in the year the Bulls won 24 straight playoff series beginning with their first championship when MJ was there full time for the whole season.


So what? Shaq wasn't a top 5 player in the season you mentioned due to injuries. He was in the previous season. 

Stockton still isn't a top 5 player of the league. He is a great player but still not a top 5 player of any season.

Of course it is hard to meet my criteria as Jordan's Bulls have two of the top 5 players at the time.  I can even allow for two of the top 6 players for the Bulls then.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Stax Classic said:


> Does toronto vs OKC finals mean David Stern takes Silver out to pasture and make a triumphant return?


I can't fathom a more one-sided ass whooping if that happens. It'll be in the LA Lakers vs Orlando / SA vs Cleveland territory. Plus Dwane Casey and Drake will plummet the ratings even more. Someone has to step in.

But if they want KD and Westbrook to win at least one title before they split up, keep it as is.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Saw an incredible stat last night. Teams that go up 3-1 in a Conference Final have a combined 37-2 record. Now, Golden State has enough talent to certainly be one of those teams that make a miraculous comeback, but boy those are some big odds to overcome. Those 2 teams though? My Bullets in '79 over the Spurs (which ironically they were the defending champs as well) the '81 Celtics over the 76ers.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Now Russell Westbrook is the second coming of Michael Jordan, oh my, how people overreact!!

In before 4/25 and 9 turnovers.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> So what? Shaq wasn't a top 5 player in the season you mentioned due to injuries. He was in the previous season.
> 
> Stockton still isn't a top 5 player of the league. He is a great player but still not a top 5 player of any season.
> 
> Of course it is hard to meet my criteria as Jordan's Bulls have two of the top 5 players at the time.  I can even allow for two of the top 6 players for the Bulls then.


O'Neal missed roughly the beginning third of the 1995-1996 season but he was still dominant and a force by the playoffs and still literally a game changer consistent force. If I am not mistaken he had actually led the league in scoring the prior year. Shaq and Penny were arguably one of the greatest one-two duos talent wise for any era. Penny himself was maybe the only person that I really ever saw that could just post up on Jordan and score on will against MJ. That is pretty impressive. Lastly, the Magic had Horace Grant also and if I remember right Nick Anderson and Dennis Scott.

I agree with you that it would have been hard for the Bulls to technically face a team with two top five players when Scottie and MJ were undisputed the top five players in that era as far as an overall game.
(The Bulls would have had to face themselves!) 

Stockton was sort of the point guard version of Tim Duncan IMHO. Maybe not the flashiest but mega and I repeat mega effective in the pick and roll system that Jerry Sloan employed with the Utah Jazz.

Lastly, I think the Golden State and OKC series is not over yet. I still give the Warriors a 50/50 chance to take the next three games. If they win at Oracle it is 3-2 and if they can play great and win game 6 then I think they would easily win game 7. I think OKC to win this series has to win game 6 because I think Golden State will defend the home turf in game 5.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Assuming the Thunder win, we're guaranteed to have the 6th different team win a title so far this decade, which would be the 2nd most in any decade in NBA history, and we'd still have 3 more years to go. The most was the 70s where there were 8 teams that won in 10 years.

Parity in the NBA finally or just misleading?


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Notorious said:


> Assuming the Thunder win, we're guaranteed to have the 6th different team win a title so far this decade, which would be the 2nd most in any decade in NBA history, and we'd still have 3 more years to go. The most was the 70s where there were 8 teams that won in 10 years.
> 
> Parity in the NBA finally or just misleading?


I would say parity. IMHO, the last great NBA team mini dynasty were the 2000-2002 Lakers. Even the Spurs have never repeated as champions even as being five time champions since 1999. I think the league now is lacking aside from Lebron the type of player who would arguably be a top ten all time NBA player. It is a league full of great players but not really any transcendent players aside from Lebron now that Kobe is retired from the NBA.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> So-called? What the fuck? He has been the best player in the league for two straight seasons, if you can't see that, you don't know shit about basketball. Just a series doesn't deny what Curry has been doing for the past four years.
> 
> I'm no bandwagoner, I'm a Curry and Warriors fan winning or losing, in fact, it was funnier when they weren't the favorites, there wasn't this putrid hate that I don't understand because I've never heard Curry saying they would win eight championships or shit like that.
> 
> GSW doesn't need to stop Westbrook or Durant, GSW needs to SCORE easily, that's the only way to win this series. Oh, and not play Mo Speights a minute again too.


Yes, so-called. He was the most outstanding offensive player this year. Not the most valuable player to their teams. Despite what some people would have you believe, he's not the best basketball player in the world. He just doesn't have the defensive game to be that guy. Defense tends to get overlooked too much when talking about who's the best. 

He is getting dominated by Westbrook, and exposed on the defensive end. FFS, Roberson scored 17 pts last night. Do you realise how embarrassing that should be? The Thunder are giving Kerr nowhere to hide Curry on defense. Westbrook is practically salivating at the mouth whenever Curry is trying to check him. 

This is the first good team GS has played in the playoffs the past 2 years that have actually been healthy, and they have gotten run out of the gym. How valuable are you to your team when you're getting outclassed by the opposing player at the same position?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> Yes, so-called. He was the most outstanding offensive player this year. Not the most valuable player to their teams. Despite what some people would have you believe, he's not the best basketball player in the world. He just doesn't have the defensive game to be that guy. Defense tends to get overlooked too much when talking about who's the best.
> 
> He is getting dominated by Westbrook, and exposed on the defensive end. FFS, Roberson scored 17 pts last night. Do you realise how embarrassing that should be? The Thunder are giving Kerr nowhere to hide Curry on defense. Westbrook is practically salivating at the mouth whenever Curry is trying to check him.
> 
> This is the first good team GS has played in the playoffs the past 2 years that have actually been healthy, and they have gotten run out of the gym. How valuable are you to your team when you're getting outclassed by the opposing player at the same position?


Ok, to sum it up, what you are saying is that Curry is a good offensive player that has won a ring and broke the regular season wins record due to injury lack and a series of flucks. That's great.

So, for you, Curry is even a top-50 player in the league right now? Just curious.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Fighter Daron said:


> Ok, to sum it up, what you are saying is that Curry is a good offensive player that has won a ring and broke the regular season wins record due to injury lack and a series of flucks. That's great.
> 
> So, for you, Curry is even a top-50 player in the league right now? Just curious.


I mean, it's undeniable that they have had a lot of lucky breaks the past 2 playoffs. Am I wrong when I say that this is the first good team they have played in the playoffs the past two years that was actually healthy?

And yes, Curry is probably top 5 to top 10. He just doesn't have the all around abilities that can completely carry a team like players like LeBron, KD, & even Westbrook do. He can go out and score you a ton of points, but he can't go shut down anyone on the defensive end. What kind of team is around him matters more than it does with those other guys. He's elite when you can cover up his weaknesses, but you can see in this series how he's getting exposed.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> I mean, it's undeniable that they have had a lot of lucky breaks the past 2 playoffs. Am I wrong when I say that this is the first good team they have played in the playoffs the past two years that was actually healthy?
> 
> And yes, Curry is probably top 5 to top 10. He just doesn't have the all around abilities that can completely carry a team like players like LeBron, KD, & even Westbrook do. He can go out and score you a ton of points, but he can't go shut down anyone on the defensive end. What kind of team is around him matters more than it does with those other guys. He's elite when you can cover up his weaknesses, but you can see in this series how he's getting exposed.


LeBron did such a great job shutting down DeMar DeRozan 

:demar:demar:demar


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> LeBron did such a great job shutting down DeMar DeRozan
> 
> :demar:demar:demar


How much of the game did you watch? Because most of those points did not come off of LeBron. Toronto used a lot of picks to get him matched up on other guys. 

Don't make yourself look like a total idiot & try to compare the defensive games of Curry vs LeBron. They are about as far apart as their 3 pt shooting accuracy, in reverse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Notorious said:


> Assuming the Thunder win, we're guaranteed to have the 6th different team win a title so far this decade, which would be the 2nd most in any decade in NBA history, and we'd still have 3 more years to go. The most was the 70s where there were 8 teams that won in 10 years.
> 
> Parity in the NBA finally or just misleading?


I'd say competitive not parity. Parity is where the low tier aren't that far away from the best teams. Maybe that's the case in the NBA though, I don't know.

Has anyone mentioned that teams up 3-1 have only lost the series twice in NBA history?

So we're either about to see a legendary comeback or :westbrook4


edit: I can't even believe one of the best smilies aka westbrook2 is gone. LOL @ whoever is in charge of keeping smilies. They have pathetic taste in what is good.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Randumo24 said:


> How much of the game did you watch? Because most of those points did not come off of LeBron. Toronto used a lot of picks to get him matched up on other guys.
> 
> Don't make yourself look like a total idiot & try to compare the defensive games of Curry vs LeBron. They are about as far apart as their 3 pt shooting accuracy, in reverse.


Says the guy who thinks Curry can't take over games :kobe9:kobe9


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Says the guy who thinks Curry can't take over games :kobe9:kobe9


Take them over completely isn't the same as take them over offensively. He can go score a ton of points, but he can't go stop the other team from scoring. He has to be on fire to be effective in this series. Which is why he's been outclassed by Westbrook for all but 1 quarter in game 2 of the series. 

What happened in the 3rd quarter last night? Klay went off for a ton of points in that quarter, but they barely cut into the lead because they can't stop OKC. Curry is a defensive liability when going up against a team like this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

There's so much against the grain devil's advocate etc going on in this thread lately. Amusing.



MrMister said:


> I'd say competitive not parity. Parity is where the low tier aren't that far away from the best teams. Maybe that's the case in the NBA though, I don't know.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned that teams up 3-1 have only lost the series twice in NBA history?
> 
> ...


 @Headliner


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

:westbrook5

also bring back :romo pls @Headliner :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Lebron is definitely an overrated on ball defender at this point in his career and he's not even close to being great at it. 

I also don't understand why people think pick and rolls means you have to switch. That wasn't always the case and on someone like Demar who has troubles shooting that definitely isn't the case(although they've been running double picks to free up his midrange jumpers).


Fighter Daron said:


> Now Russell Westbrook is the second coming of Michael Jordan, oh my, how people overreact!!
> 
> In before 4/25 and 9 turnovers.


fuck outta here with this nonsense. he's been by far the best player so far in the playoffs and has thoroughly outplayed the player that so many said was SO BETTER than him these last two years even while Westbrook was the one putting up Magic Johnson/Oscar Robertson numbers. 

He deserves to get his shine after being overlooked for so long.



ThirtyYearFan said:


> The Bulls also defeated the Detroit Pistons who had two Hall of Famers in both Isaiah Thomas and Joe Dumars. The Bulls defeated the Lakers who had Magic Johnson(arguably the greatest point guard ever), James Worthy(Hall of Famer). The Bulls defeated teams that had future Hall of Famers. That is what made MJ the legend that he was even more in that he defeated a who is who of NBA Hall of Famers of players who played from the 1980s and 1990s.


The lakers team he beat were injured as hell(no worthy) and Magic was past his prime at that point. Jordan is lucky he didn't break through during the 80's because the Kareem/Magic Lakers would have been a whole different monster for them,



ThirtyYearFan said:


> I would say parity. IMHO, the last great NBA team mini dynasty were the 2000-2002 Lakers. Even the Spurs have never repeated as champions even as being five time champions since 1999. I think the league now is lacking aside from Lebron the type of player who would arguably be a top ten all time NBA player. It is a league full of great players but not really any transcendent players aside from Lebron now that Kobe is retired from the NBA.


"mini dynasty" how in the fuck is a 3-peat and 4 finals trips in 5 years a mini-dynasty. :chan


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



FriedTofu said:


> Shaq wasn't a top 5 player in 96. I don't think Stockton has been considered a top 5 player in his career. Durant and Westbrook finished 4th and 5th in MVP voting.
> 
> 
> Again, neither team feature 2 of the top 5 players at the time. You could argue they were better teams, but still not 2 of the top 5 players of that season in the same team.


Shaq was ranked as one of the top 50 players ever in 1996 and you're trying to say he wasn't a top 5 player. :confused


:chan :chan :chan


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Were you actually watching the NBA in 1996? Shaq even as a very young player was one of the most feared and dominant players in the NBA at the time. There was actually a talk of a possible dynasty with him and Penny in Orlando at the time. In fact a certain documentary on a major sports network has chronicled that.
> 
> Stockton may not have been athletic as Westbrook but the 1997 and 1998 Utah Jazz were leaps and bounds a better team than OKC. The Bulls have already historically proved that they could beat teams with Hall of Famers. Aside from the 1995 aberration when Jordan only came back later in the year the Bulls won 24 straight playoff series beginning with their first championship when MJ was there full time for the whole season.
> 
> The Orlando Magic and Utah Jazz>>>OKC. MVP voting is nice and all but #4 and #5 in a single year is not as impressive as defeating a team with several Future Hall of Famers.



this is such a bad post as well. OKC has two future hall of famers as well, two that will easily go down as better than everyone not named Shaq on those teams(I believe both Westbrook/Durant will pass Malone).

you're literally hyping up jordan's competition to make it seem so much better than what it is today when that simply isn't the case. the nba has always had a lot of talent at the top level and it's no different now and I'd take OKC over both those teams. I gotta ask if you watch the NBA these days as you clearly have no watched this OKC team play as a team these playoffs whatsoever. Their rotations on defense, help defense, switching, and shooting all around has been amazing, which is why they're about to beat 67 and 73 win teams back to back.

Btw, Warriors and the Spurs are full of future hall of famers and OKC is about to bounce both of those teams so I'd simmer down on this "hall of fame" talk as it's relevant when no player playing today can even be in the hall of fame. Lots of them will be though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

@Magic

LeBron may not be in consideration for DPOTY, but he's still a very good defender. As he can guard every position, he's never a liability. You don't see defenses actively looking to go at LeBron. Curry is a liability on defense that OKC is exploiting in this series. You can almost see Westbrook salivating at the mouth when he's matched up with Curry. 

This is the first good team the Warriors have played in the playoffs the past two years that is actually healthy, and they are getting run out of the gym. Curry's defensive liabilities is why I've continued to say he isn't the best player. Honestly, even though he's the best player on his team, he isn't even the most valuable to the Warriors team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> @Magic
> 
> LeBron may not be in consideration for DPOTY, but he's still a very good defender.


he's good at cutting passing lanes, getting weakside blocks or chasedown blocks, and good at forcing turnovers. He's not a good on ball defender.


> As he can guard every position, he's never a liability.


He cannot guard every position, this notion has always been ridiculous. He's never guarded centers and the only point guard he's guarded that he had success against was Rose because Rose had no jumper and no one to really help him offensively.


> You don't see defenses actively looking to go at LeBron


.

Demar went hard at Lebron last game. 


> Curry is a liability on defense that OKC is exploiting in this series. You can almost see Westbrook salivating at the mouth when he's matched up with Curry.


Lebron is a better defender than Curry, that's obvious, but it doesn't mean he's still a great defender.




> This is the first good team the Warriors have played in the playoffs the past two years that is actually healthy, and they are getting run out of the gym. Curry's defensive liabilities is why I've continued to say he isn't the best player. Honestly, even though he's the best player on his team, he isn't even the most valuable to the Warriors team.


Memphis was a good team. :toomanykobes

I wouldn't say he's a liability either. Is he a liability against Westbrook? Sure, most players are, but for the most part he's not a liability for his team and most players don't take advantage of him like this. The fact is, Westbrook is stronger, faster, quicker, and* BETTER* than every other point guard in the league, he gets contained by his own shot selection when he takes too many threes or he misses shots at the rim because he's going too fast at the rim(the velocity of the ball is too fast and it just hits off the rim and back out).

I hate the Warriors, but people are taking this shit too far.


Especially thirtyyearfan who is trying to prop up Jordan's competition being better than today's teams in attempt to make Jordan/the bulls look better(Jordan is GOAT, but his competition certainly wasn't and he avoided playing some of the better teams in the previous and later eras due to his 90's domination).


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



Magic said:


> this is such a bad post as well. OKC has two future hall of famers as well, two that will easily go down as better than everyone not named Shaq on those teams(I believe both Westbrook/Durant will pass Malone).
> 
> you're literally hyping up jordan's competition to make it seem so much better than what it is today when that simply isn't the case. the nba has always had a lot of talent at the top level and it's no different now and I'd take OKC over both those teams. I gotta ask if you watch the NBA these days as you clearly have no watched this OKC team play as a team these playoffs whatsoever. Their rotations on defense, help defense, switching, and shooting all around has been amazing, which is why they're about to beat 67 and 73 win teams back to back.
> 
> Btw, Warriors and the Spurs are full of future hall of famers and OKC is about to bounce both of those teams so I'd simmer down on this "hall of fame" talk as it's relevant when no player playing today can even be in the hall of fame. Lots of them will be though.


Westbrook and Durant are star players in today's era but until they go in the same category of a Karl Malone then they will need to continue to be stars. In other words those two as great as they are not guaranteed Hall of Famers yet. 

Jordan's competition was much better because teams actually played defense back then. It is astounding to watch these so called great teams of today play so inconsistently with teams trading blowout wins. That tells me that there is no true competitive nature or desire that there was in MJ's day. What set MJ apart from any of today's stars is that MJ had a will to win that maybe is the best that I have ever seen of anybody regardless of any sport.

I saw Utah and Orlando play back then and OKC as good as they are not in their category. The game today is just simply watered down. 

Lastly, why was MJ avoiding teams later on when just like everyone else he was reaching past his prime. MJ entered the NBA in 1984-1985.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Westbrook and Durant are star players in today's era but until they go in the same category of a Karl Malone then they will need to continue to be stars. In other words those two as great as they are not guaranteed Hall of Famers yet.
> 
> Jordan's competition was much better because teams actually played defense back then. It is astounding to watch these so called great teams of today play so inconsistently with teams trading blowout wins. That tells me that there is no true competitive nature or desire that there was in MJ's day. What set MJ apart from any of today's stars is that MJ had a will to win that maybe is the best that I have ever seen of anybody regardless of any sport.
> 
> ...


You're actually becoming a joke of a poster and Magic factually showed you up. I may not have all the facts down since I only watched basketball for the last 7-8 years but someone who did just said everything I would've loved to say, so please just stop typing these hard on posts for Jordan.

There was ZERO flack on Curry or the Warriors before this series because nobody had the balls to say anything and nobody even doubted them. Westbrook and Durant are two major stars and they are capable of going toe to toe with any team just with those two. Their other players have showed up fantastically as well such as Adams, Ibaka, Kanter and Roberson. Even Waiters is putting in work. OKC is playing amazing basketball and Warriors are getting discredited for no reason. Sure they got slapped the last 2 games, but so what, OKC just played better ball. Doesn't make GSW any worse of a team or make any of their players any worse. 

It's actually hilarious how I didn't see anybody say jack shit throughout the entire regular season, and even the first or second round, but now all the salty fans come out to play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Westbrook and Durant are star players in today's era but until they go in the same category of a Karl Malone then they will need to continue to be stars. In other words those two as great as they are not guaranteed Hall of Famers yet.


Yes they are.

Durant is considered one of the best scorers of all time and you're ridiculous if you think a 6'11" Durant would have struggled scoring in any era meanwhile Westbrook is putting up numbers that haven't been seen since Magic Johnson himself. Durant already has an MVP and Westbrook has the numbers.

Both of them would have dominated in the 90's, probably not won rings over the likes of Jordan, but definitely made it out of the West past the Jazz.


> Jordan's competition was much better because teams actually played defense back then.


Thanks for confirming you don't watch these days. Teams still play defense and the defensive systems are even better now than they were back then, which is why players are capable of switching onto everyone rather than having to stay on their man like they did back then.

Is the post play weaker? Sure, but overall the defenses have gotten better and teams back then didn't have to worry about three point shooters nor big men that could shoot threes like teams have to do today. The spacing in the league right now is unreal, which makes it harder to provide help defense. 

And his competition was not better whatsoever.


> It is astounding to watch these so called great teams of today play so inconsistently with teams trading blowout wins.


You ever thought it might be because the Warriors have one of the best home crowds in the league same with OKC? That arena is pumping, there's a reason the Warriors have lost less than 5 games at home the last two seasons in the regular season.


> That tells me that there is no true competitive nature or desire that there was in MJ's day. What set MJ apart from any of today's stars is that MJ had a will to win that maybe is the best that I have ever seen of anybody regardless of any sport.


lol @ no competitive nature when Durant/Westbrook have a massive chip on their shoulder from being overlooked all year. You don't think there's competitive nature in that? You don't think Westbrook playing 100% all hustle each and every game is competitive? Give me a break trying to make it out like players aren't competitive these days.

Kobe's will to win was just as great Jordan's and he didn't have the same level of natural talent and athleticism. Jordan was a winner because he was amazingly good, that doesn't mean everyone after him sucks.


> I saw Utah and Orlando play back then and OKC as good as they are not in their category. The game today is just simply watered down.


I've seen those teams play too, I've looked at old games, and the Jazz were a pick and roll team that was devastating with their two man punch and Orlando was a young team much like 2012 OKC that got derailed by injuries(just like OKC). I'd take current OKC over both easily as well as the Warriors as both are better defensive teams and have the length to contend, not stop but contend, Malone and Shaq.


There's nothing to suggest the league is watered down, it's different, but the coaching and gameplans is a hell of lot better today than it was back then because the scouting/film study/everything else is so much more advanced now than it was back then that it gives them an advantage.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is basketball real or did the Raptors just break Kayfabe? (List talk etc) (Hello NOTO)*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> You're actually becoming a joke of a poster and Magic factually showed you up. I may not have all the facts down since I only watched basketball for the last 7-8 years but someone who did just said everything I would've loved to say, so please just stop typing these hard on posts for Jordan.
> 
> There was ZERO flack on Curry or the Warriors before this series because nobody had the balls to say anything and nobody even doubted them. Westbrook and Durant are two major stars and they are capable of going toe to toe with any team just with those two. Their other players have showed up fantastically as well such as Adams, Ibaka, Kanter and Roberson. Even Waiters is putting in work. OKC is playing amazing basketball and Warriors are getting discredited for no reason. Sure they got slapped the last 2 games, but so what, OKC just played better ball. Doesn't make GSW any worse of a team or make any of their players any worse.
> 
> It's actually hilarious how I didn't see anybody say jack shit throughout the entire regular season, and even the first or second round, but now all the salty fans come out to play.


I have watched the NBA since the early 1980s. I am only calling it like I see it. The NBA is watered down now. I am not going to pretend that today's NBA product is so great when it is just all about offense and open shots thanks to zone being legal whereas it was not in yester years. And for the record I think the 1986 Celtics were probably the best team that I have seen and the Detroit Pistons from the late 1980s the best defensive team I have ever seen. So it is not like I am just a total Bulls proponent and homer. The NBA just did not start the past ten years and there were a lot of amazing NBA players, teams and talent from the 1970s to the 1990s.

By the way Kobe does have an amazing will to win and I consider him the best player since Jordan and not Lebron. I am not saying that Westbrook has no desire to win. I actually admire his aggressive play. What I am saying is that OKC has to prove themselves before being compared to teams with proven Hall of Famers. There are such things as teams that are flavor of the month.

The home crowd argument for teams being blown out by significant margins only goes to show how today's stars lack poise and determination to play mentally tough in hostile environments.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

We should've gotten Chicago Bulls v Houston Rockets in the Finals. I will never forgive.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I'm just gonna sidestep what appears to be a cancerous discussion of comparing eras and comment on the fact that there are reports out that Steph Curry is only playing at about 70% right now due to not having fully recovered from that knee sprain yet, which — watching him out on the court — yeah, that seems pretty plausible.

Also, All-Defense team voting results were released, and there are some bad voters out there.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> he's good at cutting passing lanes, getting weakside blocks or chasedown blocks, and good at forcing turnovers. He's not a good on ball defender.


He is a good, not great, on ball defender imo. He's good enough that he gives plenty of players some problems. 




> He cannot guard every position, this notion has always been ridiculous. He's never guarded centers and the only point guard he's guarded that he had success against was Rose because Rose had no jumper and no one to really help him offensively. .
> 
> Demar went hard at Lebron last game.


You even said yourself that they were using single & double screens to get Derozan on different players. Derozan is one of the best midrange shooters in the NBA. He went at the Cavs as a team hard, but not at LeBron 1 on 1 much.



> Lebron is a better defender than Curry, that's obvious, but it doesn't mean he's still a great defender.


It's a significant difference though. There is a big gap. 




> Memphis was a good team. :toomanykobes


Conley was also injured for that series. Thus negating any perimeter threat, and making Memphis not a very good team.



> I wouldn't say he's a liability either. Is he a liability against Westbrook? Sure, most players are, but for the most part he's not a liability for his team and most players don't take advantage of him like this. The fact is, Westbrook is stronger, faster, quicker, and* BETTER* than every other point guard in the league, he gets contained by his own shot selection when he takes too many threes or he misses shots at the rim because he's going too fast at the rim(the velocity of the ball is too fast and it just hits off the rim and back out).


I'd say he's a liability. It's always Klay who's guarding the best opponents guard. One of GS main strategies on defense is to hide Curry on the opposing team's weakest perimeter players. In this series though, even Roberson has been able to score some baskets.



> I hate the Warriors, but people are taking this shit too far.


They aren't a bad team by any means. However, this is their first real threat against a fully healthy good team. They certainly aren't looking like an all time great team. 



> Especially thirtyyearfan who is trying to prop up Jordan's competition being better than today's teams in attempt to make Jordan/the bulls look better(Jordan is GOAT, but his competition certainly wasn't and he avoided playing some of the better teams in the previous and later eras due to his 90's domination).


Playoff competition was not any better in the 90s. It's silly to say Durant & Westbrook wouldn't be massive threats in any era. I agree with that much. 

I do think the regular season competition was better as an overall. Just due to the fact that there are more teams now. There is a big disparity between the top 10 teams & the bottom 10 teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Player development has also gotten better over the years(although they do fuck up some things, which is why we don't get as many incredible post players because footwork doesn't seem to be as much of a focus anymore).


Embiid will save the post tho. :mj2


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Let me clarify that I am not saying that Durant and Westbrook would not be successful in the 1990s or any era. However, they are not the best tandem or even close to it when a lot of teams the past 30-40 years have had stacked rosters. OKC still has to prove themselves and then many older fans such as myself might start equating them with great teams of the past. The NBA is so full of flavor of the month teams throughout the decades which is why I am hesitant to crown them as the greatest thing since sliced bread as a lot of the younger fans seem to do.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> I'd say he's a liability. It's always Klay who's guarding the best opponents guard. One of GS main strategies on defense is to hide Curry on the opposing team's weakest perimeter players. In this series though, even Roberson has been able to score some baskets.


Well, first of all, normally Klay defends the best opposing guard because he's one of the best defensives guards in the league, not because Curry is a liability.

And second of all, and most important, you are not watching the fucking series!!! Curry is not defending Roberson, well, to be accurate, no one is cause that's the strategy the Warriors are using against OKC, passing on Roberson to be able to double up Durant and Westbrook. And normally Bogut and Draymond are the ones responsible of helping when Roberson takes the ball, not Curry.

It was clear you were trolling, but now it's a fact. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

*2015-16 NBA ALL-DEFENSIVE FIRST TEAM*
Player (Team), 1st Team Votes, 2nd Team Votes, Total

Kawhi Leonard (San Antonio), 130, --, 260 
Draymond Green (Golden State), 123, 5, 251 
DeAndre Jordan (L.A. Clippers), 47, 43, 137 
Avery Bradley (Boston), 62, 25, 149 
Chris Paul (L.A. Clippers), 59, 30, 148

*2015-16 NBA ALL-DEFENSIVE SECOND TEAM*
Player (Team), 1st Team Votes, 2nd Team Votes, Total 

Paul Millsap (Atlanta), 11, 75, 97 
Paul George (Indiana), 5 , 38, 48 
Hassan Whiteside (Miami), 44, 38, 126 
Tony Allen (Memphis), 44, 33, 121 
Jimmy Butler (Chicago), 18, 26 , 62

*Other players receiving votes, with point totals (First Team votes in parentheses):* Rudy Gobert, Utah, 64 (17); Klay Thompson, Golden State, 49 (16); Jae Crowder, Boston, 47 (3); LeBron James, Cleveland, 43 (5); Kyle Lowry, Toronto, 43 (9)

Lot more after that, I just posted the top guys. Was Avery Bradley really that good?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> Well, first of all, normally Klay defends the best opposing guard because he's one of the best defensives guards in the league, not because Curry is a liability.
> 
> And second of all, and most important, you are not watching the fucking series!!! Curry is not defending Roberson, well, to be accurate, no one is cause that's the strategy the Warriors are using against OKC, passing on Roberson to be able to double up Durant and Westbrook. And normally Bogut and Draymond are the ones responsible of helping when Roberson takes the ball, not Curry.
> 
> It was clear you were trolling, but now it's a fact. Thank you for your time.












You think they just leave Roberson wide open every play? So, who is Curry guarding in the starting lineup, when he isn't forced to "guard" Westbrook? 

The starting lineup for the Thunder is Westbrook, Roberson, Durant, Ibaka, & Adams. GS prefers to avoid Curry guarding Westbrook for obvious reasons. So, who is Curry checking when they go into halfcourt sets?

Let me help you out, because it doesn't seem like you know this fact about basketball. Just because Roberson is the guy they switch off of when they want to double team, doesn't mean that nobody guards him the whole game.

Klay is a good defender, but I'd hardly say one of the best. He guards the opposing best guard just as much or more because Curry is a bad defender, rather than him being some great defender. He's just a lot better than Curry is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Corey said:


> *2015-16 NBA ALL-DEFENSIVE FIRST TEAM*
> Player (Team), 1st Team Votes, 2nd Team Votes, Total
> 
> Kawhi Leonard (San Antonio), 130, --, 260
> ...


Best defensive guard in the NBA.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Nice to see Butler make the 2nd team. (Y)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Joakim's body is shot, but no doubt he'll find another team this summer. He'll fit like a glove with Portland.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Corey said:


> Was Avery Bradley really that good?


1.5 steals per game is solid, but not really enough to warrant a First Team spot, especially since Millsap and Whiteside had noticeably better defensive stats in comparison and only made the Second Team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> 1.5 steals per game is solid, but not really enough to warrant a First Team spot, especially since Millsap and Whiteside had noticeably better defensive stats in comparison and only made the Second Team.


I think that's because of the format. A guard had to get in over them.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> You think they just leave Roberson wide open every play? So, who is Curry guarding in the starting lineup, when he isn't forced to "guard" Westbrook?
> 
> The starting lineup for the Thunder is Westbrook, Roberson, Durant, Ibaka, & Adams. GS prefers to avoid Curry guarding Westbrook for obvious reasons. So, who is Curry checking when they go into halfcourt sets?


Curry starts every match defending Westbrook, later he checks on Waiters and Foye.



Randumo24 said:


> Let me help you out, because it doesn't seem like you know this fact about basketball. Just because Roberson is the guy they switch off of when they want to double team, doesn't mean that nobody guards him the whole game.


Yeah, I already said that Bogut and Green are usually "paired" with Roberson, though they zone him and just help when he catches the ball. You would know all of this things if you actually watched the games.



Randumo24 said:


> Klay is a good defender, but I'd hardly say one of the best. He guards the opposing best guard just as much or more because Curry is a bad defender, rather than him being some great defender. He's just a lot better than Curry is.


Nope, he's a great defender, he was being one of the best two-way players of this playoffs till Westbrook appeared on his path, he did a fucking great job on Harden and Lillard, but you probably didn't watched those games either. He was even voted to be in an All-Defensive team.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> 1.5 steals per game is solid, but not really enough to warrant a First Team spot, especially since Millsap and Whiteside had noticeably better defensive stats in comparison and only made the Second Team.


Steals are not that important, Bradley is a great on-ball defender and rarely does any mistake.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

This game's over. Time to find something else to watch.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

This is fun. What an bloodbath :zayn3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Man Raptors away from home is sooo fuckin shit


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Raptors got bent over and spread apart tonight. Damn was that ever an ass kicking.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

WHY RAPS WHY :cry Cant even blame the refs for this one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Doesn't matter even if this goes 7 games cause it will be in Cleveland. Will get spanked again


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

*NOW* I feel good about our chances. Even if we go back to Toronto and lose game 6, I'm certain we can take game 7 if we play like that at home. They had me worried after they dropped those last 2. Believeland, stop fucking with my emotions.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Ah yes, that game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm just gonna sidestep what appears to be a cancerous discussion of comparing eras and comment on the fact that there are reports out that Steph Curry is only playing at about 70% right now due to not having fully recovered from that knee sprain yet, which — watching him out on the court — yeah, that seems pretty plausible.
> 
> Also, All-Defense team voting results were released, and there are some bad voters out there.


fpalm fpalm fpalm


Kerr reported that's false.

Woj also reports these types of things to protect players so in future situations he gets tips from their camps early when any news leaks. 


*No excuses.* They're locking him up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Hello everyone.

Just wanted to take a moment to let everyone know that I'm disappointed


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Steve Kerr said in post game interview that Curry is not injured or hurt. He is 100% healthy and he had a bad game and he will bounce back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Wasn't around much last night and didn't have the time to address the Warriors' predicament. 

While I am fairly certain that Steph Curry is indeed physically hampered right now, it does not matter. Just like it did not matter that Kyrie Irving went out in Game 1 of the Finals last year and the Cavaliers did not have Kevin Love, either. It's not like the 2015 NBA Championship was the Cavs' but for a few injuries. Just like now, if the Warriors lose this series in part because Curry's not close to 100%, they will have simply lost the series. Sure, it may matter in the moment but ultimately it does not matter in the least. That's why, even if the veracity of Woj's release is beyond reproach, the leak is awful in every respect.

And whether or not Curry's fully healthy or not, even a 100% Curry would probably be getting run over by this iteration of Russell Westbrook when Curry's attempting to defend him. Westbrook is playing out of his mind and he's marrying his ostensibly supernatural sheer athleticism and boundless energy to a heightened sense of discipline, as he does when he's at his best. 

It's like Draymond Green. He's probably not 100%, either, but even if he were, there's an entirely good chance that he would be an offensive non-factor when guarded by Kevin Durant. And Durant, it should be said, is the best defensive player of this series thus far. His overwhelming length, his aggressiveness at the perimeter, his fortitude in the paint. He's mauling the Warriors. And Serge Ibaka is a rim protector all over again.

This is the crux of the matter: the 2015-2016 Golden State Warriors will go down, at least for a while, as the best regular season NBA team ever, but in the first four games of the 2016 Western Conference Finals, and especially Game 3 and Game 4, the Oklahoma City Thunder out-Warrior'd the Warriors. Look at that small ball unit of Oklahoma City's: with Westbrook, Dion Waiters, Andre Roberson, Durant and Ibaka, you have a more athletic, better version of the Warriors' "small ball unit." That's the thing. Billy Donovan probably went through nearly three hundred different lineup configurations during the regular season. From my own imperfect knowledge of the Thunder this season, the Westbrook-Waiters-Roberson-Durant-Ibaka lineup was hardly a major success. Yet it has been Donovan's goldmine against the Warriors. It's easy to look to the Thunder bigs like Steve Adams and suggest that the Warriors have an obvious problem before them in the realm of boards (how they outrebounded the Thunder in Game 2 remains something of a mystery), and Adams has been excellent at guarding even Curry when that switch occurs, knowing how to take away enough of a lane without taking too much bait, either... Yet it's been this small ball unit of the Thunder that has positively rocked the Warriors, whose own much celebrated small ball unit has all but crumpled up like a dead, dry leaf in this series. 

The Thunder small ball unit ripped the Warriors' version apart, outscoring the Dubs by an eye-popping 91-35 in 25 minutes together between Game 3 and Game 4 in Oklahoma City. This matchup is like giants versus midgets. 

While that last statement was more a metaphorical statement than anything else, there is a salient point to consider: the frontline of this unit is defensively deadly, with a six-foot-seven small forward in Roberson with a six-foot-eleven wingspan, a six-foot-eleven power forward with a seven-foot-five wingspan, and a six-foot-ten center with a seven-foot wingspan. "Small ball," technically, of course, but hardly so fundamentally speaking. 

Ibaka is making his presence felt, both defensively protecting the rim and in the Oklahoma City's strong pick-and-roll game. Roberson may not be the flashiest role player but he is constantly moving and helping his team disrupt the Warriors' startlingly anemic defense. Westbrook and Durant are playing supremely well. Durant did not even play especially well, consistently, in the first two games, but since the series shifted to Oklahoma City he is almost refusing to dribble the ball (his greatest weakness), consequently turning the ball over with greater irregularity while he remains otherwise unguardable. 

Bogut is getting mauled, and looks weak compared to the Thunder bigs. Green and Curry might as well be playing for the Thunder right now--they've been that bad over these last two games. Harrison Barnes, bless him, does what he can and will occasionally give the team a little lift but he's a follower and the team's two biggest leaders are leading the team to losing this series. Andre Iguodala gives some decent little spurts of solid transitional offense but he's faring almost no better against Durant on the other end of the court than anyone else. Shaun Livingston looks like all of those games in which he had to shoulder greater responsibility and a few more minutes than he's generally used to playing these days with Curry out have caught up with him; if his practically Swiss watch-like midrange jumper isn't falling, what can any of us believe in anymore? Festus Ezeli has been the Warriors' best center for most of this playoff run but even he's being exposed in certain realms. 

Green cannot score right now, and he certainly cannot score against Durant. Green also cannot guard Durant. Not right now, anyway, and right now is what matters most.

The only Warrior getting significant minutes (because Ian Clark has mostly looked fine) who's playing average-or-better basketball right now is Klay Thompson. 

The good news is... The series is _*not*_ over. The WARRIORS will have the chance to protect the home court, something they failed to do in Game 1 (which, looking back on the series thus far, was the most inexcusable loss, because they actually played rather well throughout much of the game, then, as a team, lost their composure and started chucking up hurried threes with half of a quarter left to play and only down by a few points), and with that they would send this series back to Oklahoma City. At that point it becomes a matter of finding out how to win there again. Permitting the mere concept of the Warriors winning the next two games, a Game 7 at ROARACLE sounds like a good bet for a win! :mark:

The Warriors have given few concrete reasons to expect that they will win this series, but that does not mean I will cease to _believe_. In fact, I hope many WARRIORS fans bring "We Believe" shirts and signs to tomorrow night's game. I cannot be at the game, but I shall be there in spirit. Ultimately, if the Warriors lose this series, they will have lost, and there is no shame in that. The Thunder are in their fourth Western Conference Finals in six seasons. In many ways this incarnation of the Thunder remind one of those classic '80s NBA teams, like the Detroit Pistons, who had to slowly but surely overcome the reigning kings in the Boston Celtics, or the Chicago Bulls, who had to go about the herculean effort of overthrowing the Pistons. The Warriors of last year found a shortcut by which to bypass such arduous, almost Sisyphean expenditures of effort, year and year. A lot of the reason for that was because they were just so good. Some of it is because of who they faced and when they faced them, and because the Warriors enjoyed extremely positive fortune in terms of health. If the Warriors lose this series it may be primarily because the Thunder were just so good, and some of it may be because the Warriors were banged up. Just like the attendant subplots did not add up to mattering last year in mitigating the Warriors' NBA Championship win, the stories of Curry and/or others being injured or not 100% will not matter should they lose. There is great glory in winning but there is no shame in losing. Especially to this Thunder team. All a Warriors fan can ask from their team is to give the best effort possible. That is what hurts about the three losses to the Thunder in this series; maybe, just maybe, the Thunder would have won all three games anyway, and in Oklahoma City especially, that seems entirely plausible if not even likely, but Warriors fans should demand the best possible effort from their team, and Game 3 and Game 4 did not seem to display that at all. The Cavaliers were missing key pieces in last year's Finals but they grittily gave it their all, game after game. This Warriors team could learn something from the teams which have more experience than they on these grand stages, like the Cavs and Thunder. 








WARRIORS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :klay :dray


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Yeah, this was another boring slaughter. Shame too, I had high hopes for this one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

The Curry injury issues are team propaganda to get him to sign another undervalued contract, rock on Dubs.

This year will go to CLE, but next year is the rubber match.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Lol @ some of the same people who used injuries as an excuse for the Warriors winning the title last year, now saying that the Warriors can't use injuries as an excuse for losing to OKC. Or vise versa.

Gotta love a hypocrite


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Notorious said:


> Lol @ some of the same people who used injuries as an excuse for the Warriors winning the title last year, now saying that the Warriors can't use injuries as an excuse for losing to OKC. Or vise versa.
> 
> Gotta love a hypocrite
> 
> ...


there's literally no proof of curry hampered due to being hurt, his coach has dismissed the injuries, and it's sad that a team is playing him well defensively and that's all you get "oh he must be hurt".

they played who was in front of them last year, people gotta move on from that, but i don't think it's fair comparing the two situations when players were actually physicall unable to play. the only fair comparison is memphis since they had players hurt while playing, but they wouldn't have won anyways since tony allen was being shut down by andrew bogut(lel).


it's far worse that people are using OKC as some type of "oh they're winning so *x team from the past, last year, cavs, etc* would have beat them too".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Corey said:


> I think that's because of the format. A guard had to get in over them.


That's a bit lame for a format, to be honest. So much so that it comes off analogous to a participation trophy. :lol



Fighter Daron said:


> Steals are not that important, Bradley is a great on-ball defender and rarely does any mistake.


I've heard Lillard praise Bradley as being the best perimeter defender in the league too due to going up against him. Regardless, as a stat-oriented guy, I still can't get over him making First Team of all things. Oh well, congrats to him and good luck to him on helping Boston continue finding their stride.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> there's literally no proof of curry hampered due to being hurt, his coach has dismissed the injuries, and it's sad that a team is playing him well defensively and that's all you get "oh he must be hurt".
> 
> they played who was in front of them last year, people gotta move on from that, but i don't think it's fair comparing the two situations when players were actually physicall unable to play. the only fair comparison is memphis since they had players hurt while playing, but they wouldn't have won anyways since tony allen was being shut down by andrew bogut(lel).
> 
> ...



Considering his injury it's really not improbable

But alas I don't really think it's a major deal. I just find certain people and their agendas funny

If it don't apply, let it fly


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's a bit lame for a format, to be honest. So much so that it comes off analogous to a participation trophy. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard Lillard praise Bradley as being the best perimeter defender in the league too due to going up against him. Regardless, as a stat-oriented guy, I still can't get over him making First Team of all things. Oh well, congrats to him and good luck to him on helping Boston continue finding their stride.


wait, you're baffled at bradley making the first all defensive team and not chris paul. :confused


also bradley is the definition of first team all defense. it's ridiculous to disrespect what he does on that end because the lack of steals(steals/blocks aren't even close to being the best judge of defensive value either).


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> there's literally no proof of curry hampered due to being hurt, his coach has dismissed the injuries, and it's sad that a team is playing him well defensively and that's all you get "oh he must be hurt".


The only proof we have is that Curry suffered a light sprained ankle in the first round, then a sprained knee against the Blazers and that injury normally needs two months to heal, so if he was still hurting, I wouldn't be surprised. That is not an excuse, THAT'S A REALITY.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> wait, you're baffled at bradley making the first all defensive team and not chris paul. :confused
> 
> 
> also bradley is the definition of first team all defense. it's ridiculous to disrespect what he does on that end because the lack of steals(steals/blocks aren't even close to being the best judge of defensive value either).


I didn't say anything about CP3, though. :yoshi Like I said, I'm a stat guy, so I was just taken aback at Bradley making Defensive First Team honors after seeing what he averaged this season. Speaking of Paul, when comparing how many boards and steals he averaged this season compared to what Bradley averaged this season, Paul outclassed him in both.

It wasn't meant to be a rag on Bradley. If anything, it was a rag on the format if what @Corey said about the format for the NBA All Team is true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> The only proof we have is that Curry suffered a light sprained ankle in the first round, then a sprained knee against the Blazers and that injury normally needs two months to heal, so if he was still hurting, I wouldn't be surprised. That is not an excuse, THAT'S A REALITY.


nah the reality is that no one was talking about this when he was playing fine, it's only when thunder adjusted and shut him down that he's suddenly "hurt". no one was talking about this in game 1 when he played decent nor game 2 when he went off, but now he's "hurt" because thunder are locking his ass up and proving he's not as unguardable as some thought.










he's here, he's back, and he's getting locked up. End of discussion. :mj


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I guess we'll see if Curry & Green can do what Kyrie & Love were able to do. Put 2 poor road performances on the road behind them, and play really well. 

This is especially true for Green compared to Love. Both the 3rd best all star on their teams, and both played very poorly in games 3 & 4. Love was able to turn it completely around and play an amazing game. He was one of the biggest reasons the Cavs were able to dismantle the Raptors like they did. 

Green needs to be able to do what Love did, and prove that he's not a third wheel. Just like the Cavs need Love, GS need Green. I'll be honest though, I hope that doesn't happen. The difference between Love & Green is that Green is one of the biggest assholes in the NBA. That's not the kind of player I want to see have success.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> nah the reality is that no one was talking about this when he was playing fine, it's only when thunder adjusted and shut him down that he's suddenly "hurt". no one was talking about this in game 1 when he played decent nor game 2 when he went off, but now he's "hurt" because thunder are locking his ass up and proving he's not as unguardable as some thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, all of that is ok, but he still suffered a sprained knee and that kind of injury doesn't heal in a week. He went off for a quarter in game 2, but he's not playing like was playing a month ago.

Again, this is no excuse, this is the reality, OKC is still a better team and would up in the series with Curry at a 100% given the shape they're in.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, all of that is ok, but he still suffered a sprained knee and that kind of injury doesn't heal in a week. He went off for a quarter in game 2, but he's not playing like was playing a month ago.
> 
> Again, this is no excuse, this is the reality, OKC is still a better team and would up in the series with Curry at a 100% given the shape they're in.


Iirc, wasn't the part of the game he missed in game 2 because of an elbow bruise? That had nothing to do with his knee, and that was his best game by far. He looks slower because he's going up against Westbrook as opposed to Lillard. Westbrook is REALLY fast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Curry suffered a MCL sprain and it's been a month since the injury. 

Considering his counterpart has returned from multiple knee injuries like it's nothing, I'll hold Curry to the same standard since most people want to say he's better than Westbrook(and yes returning from injuries is part of being a superstar).



Randumo24 said:


> I guess we'll see if Curry & Green can do what Kyrie & Love were able to do. Put 2 poor road performances on the road behind them, and play really well.
> 
> This is especially true for Green compared to Love. Both the 3rd best all star on their teams, and both played very poorly in games 3 & 4. Love was able to turn it completely around and play an amazing game. He was one of the biggest reasons the Cavs were able to dismantle the Raptors like they did.
> 
> Green needs to be able to do what Love did, and prove that he's not a third wheel. Just like the Cavs need Love, GS need Green. I'll be honest though, I hope that doesn't happen. The difference between Love & Green is that Green is one of the biggest assholes in the NBA. That's not the kind of player I want to see have success.



Green is the Warriors second best player. Not their second best scorer, but definitely their second best player.

I also wouldn't say Green is one of the biggest assholes in the league while there's nothing to back that up. I think he has dirty plays, but he also plays the game with a lot of intensity. :toomanykobes


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> Curry suffered a MCL sprain and it's been a month since the injury.
> 
> Considering his counterpart has returned from multiple knee injuries like it's nothing, I'll hold Curry to the same standard since most people want to say he's better than Westbrook(and yes returning from injuries is part of being a superstar).
> 
> ...


He just FG kicked another guy in the balls. It looked very intentional. Either way, to not even apologize for it is even worse. Then he gets the benefit of being on the NBA's favorite team to not get suspended for it. Then he goes & purposely trips Kanter with the gift that the NBA gave him of being allowed to play in the game.

I mean, what's to suggest that he isn't one of the league's biggest assholes?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Westbrook was out for 6 months when he hurt his knee the first time, then when he re-injured it he was out for 3 months...

They are not comparable injuries at all.

Either way y'all are talking in circles, probably don't even know what you're arguing about at this point. Just agree to disagree.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

So Bleacher Report came out with an article today projecting the most likely destinations on top free agents. Any thoughts on these?

Harrison Barnes - Lakers (following Luke Walton and the money)
Rajon Rondo - Knicks (money to blow and no one else coming)
Nicolas Batum - Hornets (too good of a fit)
Luol Deng - Rockets (if Miami signs Whiteside, no room for Deng)
Pau Gasol - Spurs (obvious one)
Bismack Biyombo - Not the Raptors lol stating they won't have enough money left after raises for Jonas and T-Ross, plus Derozan possibly signing a max deal)
Bradley Beal - Wizards (please stay healthy Bradley, you're so good when you're on the floor)
Hassan Whiteside - Lakers! (I thought the same thing, but they say Miami is still the biggest possibility for money but LA may value and need him more)
Dwight Howard - Mavericks (yep)
Al Horford - Rockets (with Dwight likely gone)
Mike Conley - Spurs (because he deserves it and the run is over in Memphis)

All the other big names they essentially said are staying put. Durant, LeBron, Wade, DeRozan, Parsons, etc.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I feel like Raps need to make a signing lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

*2015-16 ALL-NBA FIRST TEAM*
Pos. | Player (Team) | 1st team votes | 2nd team votes | 3rd team votes | Total

F | LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) | 125 | 4 | -- | 637
F | Kawhi Leonard (San Antonio Spurs) | 94 | 35 | -- | 575
C | DeAndre Jordan (Los Angeles Clippers) | 39 | 36 | 14 | 317
G | Stephen Curry (Golden State Warriors) | 129 | -- | -- | 645
G | Russell Westbrook (Oklahoma City Thunder) | 120 | 9 | -- | 627

*2015-16 ALL-NBA SECOND TEAM*
Pos. | Player (Team) | 1st team votes | 2nd team votes | 3rd team votes | Total
F | Kevin Durant (Oklahoma City Thunder) | 36 | 90 | 2 | 452
F | Draymond Green (Golden State Warriors) | 40 | 74 | 9 | 431
C | DeMarcus Cousins (Sacramento Kings) | 32 | 28 | 33 | 277
G | Chris Paul (Los Angeles Clippers) | 8 | 101 | 10 | 353
G | Damian Lillard (Portland Trail Blazers) | -- | 48 | 73 | 217

*2015-16 ALL-NBA THIRD TEAM*
Pos. | Player (Team) | 1st team votes | 2nd team votes | 3rd team votes | Total
F | Paul George (Indiana Pacers) | -- | 28 | 73 | 157
F | LaMarcus Aldridge (San Antonio Spurs) | 3 | 11 | 55 | 103
C | Andre Drummond (Detroit Pistons) | 13 | 26 | 30 | 173
G | Klay Thompson (Golden State Warriors) | -- | 37 | 53 | 164
G | Kyle Lowry (Toronto Raptors) | -- | 35 | 50 | 155

*Other players receiving votes, with point totals (First Team votes in parentheses):* James Harden, Houston, 106; Paul Millsap, Atlanta, 84; Anthony Davis, New Orleans, 76 (1); Al Horford, Atlanta, 76 (2); Karl-Anthony Towns, Minnesota, 44; DeMar DeRozan, Toronto, 26; Hassan Whiteside, Miami, 24 (1); Isaiah Thomas, Boston, 20; Pau Gasol, Chicago, 16 (2); Jimmy Butler, Chicago, 12; Dirk Nowitzki, Dallas, 8; John Wall, Washington, 7; Kemba Walker, Charlotte, 6; Tim Duncan, San Antonio, 3; Gordon Hayward, Utah, 3; Dwight Howard, Houston, 3; Carmelo Anthony, New York, 2; Marc Gasol, Memphis, 2; Andrew Bogut, Golden State, 1; Blake Griffin, Los Angeles Clippers, 1; Brook Lopez, Brooklyn, 1; Tony Parker, San Antonio, 1. 

LeBron ties the all time record with his 10th first team selection and Curry was the only unanimous selection. Wall averaged 20, 10, and 5 and only gets 7 votes.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

i think the real mystery here is gobert missing out on the all-defensive teams when he's the best defender in the league


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Corey said:


> *2015-16 ALL-NBA FIRST TEAM*
> Pos. | Player (Team) | 1st team votes | 2nd team votes | 3rd team votes | Total
> 
> F | LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) | 125 | 4 | -- | 637
> ...


I want to know who the idiots that didn't vote LeBron & Westbrook to 1st team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Mike Dan Tony to the Rockets, officially.

EDIT — Also, oh shit. Anthony Davis isn't getting that big money anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

goddamn anthony davis just lost a lot of money. id want out of new orleans if i was him.




Randumo24 said:


> He just FG kicked another guy in the balls. It looked very intentional. Either way, to not even apologize for it is even worse. Then he gets the benefit of being on the NBA's favorite team to not get suspended for it. Then he goes & purposely trips Kanter with the gift that the NBA gave him of being allowed to play in the game.
> 
> I mean, what's to suggest that he isn't one of the league's biggest assholes?


it wasn't intentional, it was a flop and not a basketball move. he should have gotten suspended and the nba should have warned him about doing that kick in the future(as there's video evidence he does it all the time to try to draw fouls, not hurt other players) because it is dangerous, but it wasn't intentional. :toomanykobes

also playing dirty does not make you an asshole. kobe was an asshole. jordan was an asshole. dirty players are just dirty players. i'd say lebron is an asshole too but you'd probably get defensive about that. :mj



Notorious said:


> Westbrook was out for 6 months when he hurt his knee the first time, then when he re-injured it he was out for 3 months...
> 
> They are not comparable injuries at all.
> 
> Either way y'all are talking in circles, probably don't even know what you're arguing about at this point. Just agree to disagree.


im not letting people excuse curry's shit play which is absolutely bogus. plenty of players have played through tons of shit throughout history and haven't gotten a pass for it, especially guys like Kobe who never let anything heal properly as he just always played through it yet I never heard any excuses popping up for him about his injuries for when he shot poorly. :mj


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*










Definitely some questionable votes in there. I also want to know who the fuck voted Draymond 1st team. That means that 40 people thought he was above a combination of LeBron, KD, & Leonard. I mean, really? There should be some kind of test that a person has to pass to allow them to vote. Of course they are secret ballots. 

Nobody with a brain is going to try to say that he's better than either LeBron or KD especially.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

He finished 7th in MVP voting, so it's not that outrageous that he'd be picking up votes here and there.

Same with Chris Paul picking up a few votes from Westbrook, though I think there was more separation there.

I did find it interesting, though, that Draymond finished with more first place votes than KD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

harden not making it is such a great thing tbh.

Durant putting up 28.2/8.2/5/1.1/1 on 50% shooting from the field and 39% from the three with much improved defense this season and yet somehow still missing out. :lmao

The leonard stuff is crazy tbh, maybe they'll be smarter after witnessing just how much Durant is during the Spurs series.


Champ said:


> i think the real mystery here is gobert missing out on the all-defensive teams when he's the best defender in the league


Is this a lowkey shot at me or something? :kobe11


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

oh and dwight is for sure opting out and leaving now. :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> He finished 7th in MVP voting, so it's not that outrageous that he'd be picking up votes here and there.
> 
> Same with Chris Paul picking up a few votes from Westbrook, though I think there was more separation there.
> 
> I did find it interesting, though, that Draymond finished with more first place votes than KD.


If you can't make a case that Green is better than at least two of the 3 between LeBron, KD, & Leonard; then yes it is outrageous. If he isn't in the top 2 forwards, then he shouldn't be getting any 1st team votes. 

I'd really like to see how these votes would play out if they had to be made publicly instead of the anonymous nature that they are now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

so the rockets hire mr pringles


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> im not letting people excuse curry's shit play which is absolutely bogus. plenty of players have played through tons of shit throughout history and haven't gotten a pass for it, especially guys like Kobe who never let anything heal properly as he just always played through it yet I never heard any excuses popping up for him about his injuries for when he shot poorly. :mj


Who's giving Curry a pass? A couple media members? :drake1

By and large him and his team have gotten killed on social media. And not just by fans. Current players like Lillard & Faried have spoken up talking about how they have no excuses. They're catching flack just like anyone else.

People caping for them are just a vocal minority, but if you guys want to convince yourselves that Curry and the Warriors are getting no criticism and receiving a free pass then by all means go right ahead.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> If you can't make a case that Green is better than at least two of the 3 between LeBron, KD, & Leonard; then yes it is outrageous. If he isn't in the top 2 forwards, then he shouldn't be getting any 1st team votes.
> 
> I'd really like to see how these votes would play out if they had to be made publicly instead of the anonymous nature that they are now.


I think the idea is that the people who voted him first team _could_ make a case for him to be in the top 2 forwards this year.

It's almost like head-to-head player comparison has a level of subjectivity to it or something.









Now, I personally wouldn't have put him on my first team. It would have been Kawhi and LeBron. But I don't think people were out there saying "Now, I know Draymond wasn't one of the two best players at his position this year, but damnit, I'm gonna vote him first team anyway! :vince5"

The bigger issue here is that the G/G/F/F/C format is so fucking outdated. First Team should have been Curry/Westbrook/Kawhi/LeBron/Durant. Second Team should have been Paul/Lowry/Lillard/Draymond/George.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I'm still pretty amazing DeAndre got first team. Might not even be in the top 5 centers.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think the idea is that the people who voted him first team _could_ make a case for him to be in the top 2 forwards this year.
> 
> It's almost like head-to-head player comparison has a level of subjectivity to it or something.
> 
> ...


Sadly, yes there are people who would do that. It's not like everyone voting is doing so unbiasedly. 

I mean, who are those 4 people who didn't vote LeBron 1st team? Who are the two people who voted KD for 3rd team, and btw if nobody else noticed, someone didn't even vote him at all.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> I'm still pretty amazing DeAndre got first team. Might not even be in the top 5 centers.


He had a good year. When you look at the alternatives, it's hard to zero in on one guy and go "That's the one! He should have been First Team center." There just aren't really any standouts the way that there are for other positions. Everyone comes with a caveat.

They should just take position out of the equation. Or do what they do for the All-Star Game. Two "backcourt" players and three "frontcourt" players.



Randumo24 said:


> *I mean, who are those 4 people who didn't vote LeBron 1st team?* Who are the two people who voted KD for 3rd team, and btw if nobody else noticed, someone didn't even vote him at all.


Probably people who had Kawhi/Durant as their First Team forwards. Hardly a ludicrous stance.

KD getting a couple Third Team votes is much harder to justify. And obviously, leaving him off entirely is unjustifiable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

How about Anthony Davis if all nba teams is actually about what a player did in the season and not just about team accomplishments. The fact he missed it altogether is downright hilarious.


I mean Deandre provides nothing offensively so to have him on the "all nba" team is hilarious. It's why I'm glad Harden didn't make it because of his pathetic defense this year, even by his standards, but the opposite shouldn't allow you to get in.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> How about Anthony Davis if all nba teams is actually about what a player did in the season and not just about team accomplishments. The fact he missed it altogether is downright hilarious.


Victim of the format.

And people voting SUPERSTAR LaMarcus Aldridge over him for reasons unbeknownst to me.



Magic said:


> I mean Deandre provides nothing offensively so to have him on the "all nba" team is hilarious. It's why I'm glad Harden didn't make it because of his pathetic defense this year, even by his standards, but the opposite shouldn't allow you to get in.


You don't have to necessarily be a shot creator to have value on offense. DAJ cleans up the boards and dunks everything in sight. He led the league in FG% because that's all he does. Tyson Chandler made Third Team All-NBA a few years ago for doing similar things, and that was when there was actually some semblance of competition at the position.

In terms of all-around play, there's a solid argument that DAJ had the best season among centers this year. On the flip side, as you said, one could argue that he's not even a Top 5 center. Just goes to show the state of the position.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Champ said:


> i think the real mystery here is gobert missing out on the all-defensive teams when *he's the best defender in the league*


You misspelled Kawhi Leonard. It's alright though. Common mistake.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Honchkrow said:


> You misspelled Kawhi Leonard. It's alright though. Common mistake.


kawhi probably isn't even the best perimeter defender(I'd take Bradley over him) let alone best defender overall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*









@DesolationRow :curry


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Who's ready for the miraculous Game 7 Warriors win, I am :')


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Who's ready for the miraculous Game 7 Warriors win, I am :')


Well we're a long way away from that, but frankly I'm pretty sure most people saw them winning at home tonight. Still only an 8 point lead at the half though. I'd just like to get a decent game for once in these conference finals matchups.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Who's ready for the miraculous Game 7 Warriors win, I am :')


Warriors are doing just enough to get by tonight. They're winning by the hair on their chiny chin chin and they're gonna need more than that if this goes to game 6 in OKC.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I can hear more real fans in the crowd now that a good quarter of the bandwagon switched over to OKC. hehe xd


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> He finished 7th in MVP voting, so it's not that outrageous that he'd be picking up votes here and there.
> 
> Same with Chris Paul picking up a few votes from Westbrook, though I think there was more separation there.
> 
> I did find it interesting, though, that Draymond finished with more first place votes than KD.


Green got first place votes at the Center position but is counted as a forward. :lol 

There wasn't really a standout center besides Cousins this year. And Cousins missed a tons of games and has a bad reputation and is on a bad team. Even Whiteside got a first place vote there!

I'm more curious as to who voted for Bogut and Brook Lopez for third team. o.0


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Curry's 4th quarter defense on Durant tonight. :shane2 Durant really forced some shots late though.

Gonna be one hell of an interesting game 6.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Sorry I doubted the heart of a champion Draymond. Game 6 here we come!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

As expected, the Warriors got that morale-boosting W at home, but the Thunder gave them a few scares tonight and kept fighting until the end. Now the real test will be if Golden State can carry this momentum back to OKC. Game 6 is gonna be one for the history books.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



FriedTofu said:


> *Green got first place votes at the Center position but is counted as a forward. :lol *
> 
> There wasn't really a standout center besides Cousins this year. And Cousins missed a tons of games and has a bad reputation and is on a bad team. Even Whiteside got a first place vote there!
> 
> I'm more curious as to who voted for Bogut and Brook Lopez for third team. o.0


Good catch.

LeBron/Kawhi/KD/Draymond combined for 37 more first place votes than there actually were available for the forward position.

Also, who got that last guard vote? I see 129 for Curry, 120 for Westbrook and 8 for Paul.

EDIT — Down 2 votes at center too, I think. I'm only counting 127, even with the 37 aforementioned votes that went to Dray.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

It's amazing how many times I can be amazed by Steph Curry. That strip of Durant and then the dribble around like 4 guys (while seemingly celebrating at the same time) all the way up to the up and under layup switching hands in mid air was just... amazing. 

He looks so fucking focused in this post game interview right now. Game 6, history on the line for both these teams. Saturday night is gonna be a doozy.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*






Chicken Curry, 'nuff said


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> Good catch.
> 
> LeBron/Kawhi/KD/Draymond combined for 37 more first place votes than there actually were available for the forward position.
> 
> ...


Someone messed up I guess. Or one of the Kawhi vote was at guard to squeeze in Durant, Lebron, Green, Curry, Kawhi at the expense of Westbrook?

LMA got 3 first team vote either at forward or Center too.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



FriedTofu said:


> Someone messed up I guess. Or one of the Kawhi vote was at guard to squeeze in Durant, Lebron, Green, Curry, Kawhi at the expense of Westbrook?
> 
> LMA got 3 first team vote either at forward or Center too.


That's what it was. I was missing LMA.

So, one of the forwards got a guard vote over Westbrook.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Just to be clear, it wasn't steph curry. the warriors built their 11-13 point lead with him the bench, as well as klay/green.


barnes/barbosa/livingston/iggy/ezeli came up huge for them to start the fourth with a quick 5-0 run in a minute to get things going and got it up to 13 and held the lead until curry checked back in around 6 minute mark. 

and he padded that point tally nicely at the end throw with those icing free throws. :evil


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

All-NBA voting is public, by the way. :lol

http://official.nba.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/05/2015-16-All-NBA-Teams.pdf

EDIT — Oh, my god. Look at Mike Fratello's First Team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I find it kind of insane how someone can actually vote Paul on 1st team over Westbrook. Maybe that's just me.

These are fun though. Michael Wilbon put Al Horford as his 1st team Center.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

DAMN THAT WAS A SICK GAME! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

@CALΔMITY @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @Notorious @SKT T1 Blank 

Massive double-doubles from ANDREW BOGUT and :dray were critical in putting the WARRIORS over the top in Game 5 of the Western Conference Finals, as was the overall bench production of the DUBS as @Magic states above, with MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS scoring 14 of the Warriors reserves' 30 points. 

Indeed, BOGUT was the true player of the game for the Dubs, providing quintessential defensive and offensive contributions en route to his double-double. Moreover, Steve Kerr and company learned the hard lessons of Game 3 and Game 4, keeping one of BOGUT/EZELI/SPEIGHTS/VAREJAO in the game at all times through approximately 45-46 minutes of the game's 48, giving the Dubs a better chance to compete on the glass against the Thunder. 

Oklahoma City's stout and disciplined perimeter play prevented the Splash Brothers from getting on a roll through most of the game, but :curry and :klay definitely threw in some solid blows. 

Throw in some favorable whistles from the refs, especially in the first half, as well as the Warriors doing far better in the paint, partly due to the bigger presence, and partly because of significantly improved defense throughout lengthy stretches of the contest, and the Warriors were able to largely outplay the Thunder just enough to secure the win on the home court. 

That description of the triumphant play by Curry on the part of @Corey....

Warriors seemed intent to try to kick the game away in the final minute, which was darkly hilarious. 

They will have to play better to win Game 6 in Oklahoma City but a win is a win, and the WARRIORS won on this night! :mark: 

:curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo BOGUT :woo SPEIGHTS :woo IGGY :woo EZELI :woo BARNES :woo LIVINGSTON :woo BARBOSA :woo VAREJAO :woo 

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> All-NBA voting is public, by the way. :lol
> 
> http://official.nba.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/05/2015-16-All-NBA-Teams.pdf
> 
> EDIT — Oh, my god. Look at Mike Fratello's First Team.


Jim Barnett put Lebron as a guard. :lol

Bill Simmons had Klay as a forward in the 3rd team to put Harden in one of the guards spot? Hahaha

Dallas Maverick beat writer had Whiteside as first team C. The recruiting has started. :lol

:lol homer votes for Lopez and Bogut. Have they no shame knowing this will be out? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I am a complete casual and noobie to basketball (sports in general, really), but this game happened to have snagged my eye and I wound up getting invested in it. Very fun game imo. Fouls/ free shots galore, but I dunno if that generally is how a game can be or not. Curry is the only name I'm familiar with as of now. He, as well as others, played pretty damn well. Congrats Golden State! :woo

Kudos to Oaklahoma too. I talked my shit against them itcb, but that was for the hell of it. They played great as well. There were many a time where I wondered if they were actually going to turn the game around.

Thanks for the mention @DesolationRow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

*THE WARRIORS ARE STILL ALIVE!!!! THAT LOCKDOWN DEFENSE ON DURANT IN THE END :woo!!! :curry and :klay weren't great from 3, but we'll be looking at a game 7 if they can continue playing like this overall on the road. *
















:woah

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/all-nba-team-non-selection-costs-pelicans-anthony-davis-25-million 


> The Rose Rule stipulates that a player coming off his rookie contract is eligible for a higher raise structure if he accomplishes two of the following: wins MVP, is selected as an All-Star starer, or is selected for All-NBA. Davis was not selected as an All-Star starter after an injury-plagued and disappointing season with the Pelicans, and was a toss-up for All-NBA. The Pistons' Andre Drummond did make the team, and as such, Davis was left out, and does not earn that extra $24.8 million.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

This Game 6 is going to very interesting. The Warriors are obviously in do or die territory. But the amount of pressure on the Thunder to close out GS with their last home game is enormous. I can't wait for that game.

As for Cavs vs. Raps, can Cleveland just show up for a full game in Toronto (not just one half) and take this team out. I think it's been pretty clear through 3 blowouts at Cleveland there not in the other 3 teams left leagues.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



DesolationRow said:


> @CALΔMITY @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @Notorious @SKT T1 Blank
> 
> Massive double-doubles from ANDREW BOGUT and :dray were critical in putting the WARRIORS over the top in Game 5 of the Western Conference Finals, as was the overall bench production of the DUBS as @Magic states above, with MO "BUCKETS" SPEIGHTS scoring 14 of the Warriors reserves' 30 points.
> 
> ...


What will you do when the Dubs, Sharks, and Giants all win a title this year? First pick Niners?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

GS better have won that shit. I'll be damned if those yokels in OKC get another trip to the Finals.

:rivers



RetepAdam. said:


> All-NBA voting is public, by the way. :lol
> 
> http://official.nba.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/05/2015-16-All-NBA-Teams.pdf


:mase


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Definitely some questionable votes in there. I also want to know who the fuck voted Draymond 1st team. That means that 40 people thought he was above a combination of LeBron, KD, & Leonard. I mean, really?


Draymond is not better than those guys, and that's not what those awards value, they represent the players that played better in that season, and I can see how the second best player on the best regular season team of all time would get considerations.



Magic said:


> Durant putting up 28.2/8.2/5/1.1/1 on 50% shooting from the field and 39% from the three with much improved defense this season and yet somehow still missing out. :lmao


Those awards value the records as much as anything and the Thunder just won 55 games, so not many people will vote two of them to be in the first team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Point-Giannis and Rhyno ( before his injury ) had a great year. 

Would've gave Mirza Teletovic a sympathy vote on the 3rd team for playing so well in that sunken ship of a Suns team. But the public don't watch basketball...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Most of Draymond's 1st team votes were for Centre, all but 2 actually. Did anyone actually notice this? Those 40 votes were not votes taken away from Durant.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I think I saw no team in that particular situation has ever comeback to win a series. I forgot what the specifics were.

But no team has ever won this many games in the regular season either.

RIP Thunder


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



MrMister said:


> I think I saw no team in that particular situation has ever comeback to win a series. I forgot what the specifics were.
> 
> But no team has ever won this many games in the regular season either.
> 
> RIP Thunder


Pretty sure 2 teams won in this particular situation of being down 3-1 in conference finals. And I think it was 9 (?) total times it occurred in overall playoff history.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Yeah there's that too. I posted that the other day.

But there was another scenario more specific that no team has ever done. I don't remember it because I don't really care about this sport.

MAVS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



MrMister said:


> Yeah there's that too. I posted that the other day.
> 
> But there was another scenario more specific that no team has ever done. I don't remember it because I don't really care about this sport.
> 
> MAVS


No team has ever come back from being down 3-0.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

No it's a very specific set of circumstances. It's not as simple as 3-0.

Not looking it up. Don't care.

Warriors are winning this at any rate.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



MrMister said:


> No it's a very specific set of circumstances. It's not as simple as 3-0.
> 
> Not looking it up. Don't care.
> 
> Warriors are winning this at any rate.


But you have to.. cause now I'm curious..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I think it had to do with the defending champ being down 3-1 in the conference finals. Maybe it said they were 0-3 when attempting this comeback. It might have had another stipulation. I saw it briefly on the bottom line.

When the Warriors complete the comeback, they will talk about it for sure.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> Is this a lowkey shot at me or something? :kobe11


wat

we're both in agreement he's the best individual defender. i don't think duncan is better, just that duncan was top tier this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NO MORE TRADES*



Champ said:


> wat
> 
> we're both in agreement he's the best individual defender. i don't think duncan is better, just that duncan was top tier this season.





Champ said:


> duncan was the best defensive player in the league this year.. even at age 39. so yeah, his absence is significant regardless of what he brings offensively.





Magic said:


> He was not the best defensive player this year. Put Gobert in that system and it's better than it is with Duncan. His impact defensively is helped with who he is playing with, as guys like Leonard and Danny Green who are amazing defensively and even LA has improved a lot defensively this year.
> 
> This isn't me saying Duncan is not still great defensively, he is, but he's certainly not the best even if some advanced statistics claim he is because defense can't all be measured by statistics.
> 
> ...




:kobe11


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

i'm allowed to correct myself magic. i'm not stubborn like honchkrow :toomanykobes


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

If the Thunder defeat the Warriors, they'll be the only team in NBA history to beat two teams in the playoffs who had 65+ wins in the regular season.

Teams that went up 3-1 in a conference final are a combined 37-2.

So either way history is gonna be made. Maybe that top stat is what you guys were looking for.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Game six is must win for Oklahoma City. I don't see them defeating the Warriors in game seven if they fail to seal the deal in game six.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

https://vine.co/v/i9TjvelIruH

this is why NBA should have suspended his ass. Now he won't stop and you're putting players at risk. :toomanykobes


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Damn, Draymond is really turning me against this Golden State team. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> Draymond is not better than those guys, and that's not what those awards value, they represent the players that played better in that season, and I can see how the second best player on the best regular season team of all time would get considerations.
> 
> 
> 
> Those awards value the records as much as anything and the Thunder just won 55 games, so not many people will vote two of them to be in the first team.


He didn't play better than those guys though. The all nba teams are supposed to be for the best players, not who was on the best team. He's not even a top 10 player, so there's no way he should be getting votes to be in the first team. There's plenty of proof in those votes that some of the people who do get to vote have no business voting on, what's supposed to be an unbiased award.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Magic said:


> https://vine.co/v/i9TjvelIruH
> 
> this is why NBA should have suspended his ass. Now he won't stop and you're putting players at risk. :toomanykobes


What was that you were saying about him not being an asshole? Any human with a brain knows how much risk that type of play puts people at. He chooses to do this. Only someone with no respect does shit like that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> He didn't play better than those guys though. The all nba teams are supposed to be for the best players, not who was on the best team. He's not even a top 10 player, so there's no way he should be getting votes to be in the first team. There's plenty of proof in those votes that some of the people who do get to vote have no business voting on, what's supposed to be an unbiased award.


Lol what, the marginal skill difference between Kawhi and Draymond is very minimal.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



JM said:


> Most of Draymond's 1st team votes were for Centre, all but 2 actually. Did anyone actually notice this? Those 40 votes were not votes taken away from Durant.


Some of these writers are so stupid. They should have to vote like the fans do on an all star ballot. 



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Lol what, the marginal skill difference between Kawhi and Draymond is very minimal.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


>


Laugh all you want, I didn't say Draymond is better than Kawhi, I said they're not too far apart. Kawhi is definitely the better offensive player. 

Kawhi's FG% was .506 this season and Draymond's was .490, Kawhi shot the 3 approximately 0.050% better than Dray this season but Kawhi just in general had an amazing year from beyond the line compared to his previous years since his debut in the league, before that, it was marginally the same and even slightly decline the previous year, so whether he can keep it up is something we'll see. Draymond on the other hand has consistently been improving his shot by a large margin every single year since being drafted.

On a team where you have old man Duncan and a more offensively reliable big like Aldridge, you'd expect Kawhi to be a better rebounder, unfortunately he really wasn't and Dray blew him out the water in rebounding. 493 for Kawhi and 769 for Draymond on the season. On a team that prioritizes ball movement like the Spurs, you'd think Kawhi would have great assist numbers, but lets take a look at the ridiculous difference here, Kawhi: 186, Draymond: 598. Wait what? That's around 400 assists that they differ between, and Draymond plays most of his minutes at PF/C? How does he have such insane assist numbers when he's playing with great distributors like Bogut, Curry, and Iguodala? Oh right cause Draymond is a great passer himself. Kawhi is praised for being lengthy and athletic, yet Draymond has nearly 40-50 more blocks than him, I think this really proves how hard Draymond plays and is always looking to making something happen on the court. 

If we want to include other things, lets talk about how much of a better leader Draymond is and how outspoken he is, rather than a guy who's just playing with established veterans and hall of famers like Popovich, Duncan, Parker, and Ginobli? Kawhi is soft spoken, he's not a leader or the guy you look to, to give your team energy. Draymond is a monster, he will be energize the entire team and the arena, he will hustle and do whatever it takes to make a play or something happen. If I'm looking for a piece to add to my team when I already have good offensive players, I'll take Draymond over Kawhi any day of the week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Kawhi is quite a bit better than Draymond and it's not close and comparing numbers statistically is an incredibly stupid way of doing it.


Draymond gets more assists because of the system he's in, he's the main facilitator after the ball swings around. He gets the ball back to Klay/Curry after it's been passed around or finds Bogut free running to the lane after setting an offball screen for Curry. It's the same reason Curry gets so many less assists while being a good passer himself. Much like Curry, Kawhi is the main benefactor of getting those open passes from teammates after the ball has moved around, which is why he had such a great three point percentage this year(he's improved in general, but they've ramped up the plays they use to get him open+LA takes away pressure from him).

Comparing rebound totals is laughable. Kawhi gets 7 a game, that's pretty good for a small forward and it's what Lebron usually gets give or take a rebound. Draymond, meanwhile, is the best rebounder on his team and often plays center in some lineups too lel. I mean LA and Draymond play at the same position and if you compare their total rebound percentage(which is how many available rebound a player gets WHILE on the floor), you'd see that LA is better than Draymond so not really sure why you're trying to use a rebound argument against Kawhi while Draymond is hardly an elite rebounder himself. Btw, old man Duncan has a better rebound percentage than both LA and Draymond, so not sure why exactly you brought him up as a reason as to why Leonard should be getting more than he already is.

Block nor steal totals have never been a good indication of how a defender you are. Ibaka was not the best defender in the league when he lead the league by far in blocks. That's just not how it works, it's nice to get them but there's way more that's not shown in stats about what makes players great defenders. I'd take Green over Leonard defensively btw, I'm just saying citing blocks is a dumb reason. Kawhi also isn't protecting the rim on defense like Green is so he isn't exactly expected to get the same block totals.


Also Kawhi was the main scoring option for much of the season for the Spurs, if you're looking for a main piece on the team rather than just a side piece, most people would take Kawhi as he gives you offensively and can be more reliable than Green currently is. That's not to say Green hasn't improved offensively, but with more offensively challenged players that aren't all amazing outside shooters he'd struggle a lot more than he has.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



CALΔMITY;60138297 said:


> I am a complete casual and noobie to basketball (sports in general, really), but this game happened to have snagged my eye and I wound up getting invested in it. Very fun game imo. Fouls/ free shots galore, but I dunno if that generally is how a game can be or not. Curry is the only name I'm familiar with as of now. He, as well as others, played pretty damn well. Congrats Golden State! :woo
> 
> Kudos to Oaklahoma too. I talked my shit against them itcb, but that was for the hell of it. They played great as well. There were many a time where I wondered if they were actually going to turn the game around.
> 
> Thanks for the mention @DesolationRow


You are most certainly welcome for the mention, *Cala*! Every fan of every team was once a newcomer to that team and that sport! It was a lot of fun to follow the game with you and the fellas in the chatbox last night! :woo

WARRIORS :mark: :curry



Legit BOSS said:


> *THE WARRIORS ARE STILL ALIVE!!!! THAT LOCKDOWN DEFENSE ON DURANT IN THE END :woo!!! :curry and :klay weren't great from 3, but we'll be looking at a game 7 if they can continue playing like this overall on the road. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:woo *Legit BOSS*! :woo 



Stax Classic said:


> What will you do when the Dubs, Sharks, and Giants all win a title this year? First pick Niners?


:sodone :sodone :sodone

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

It looks like Steve Javie lives and works in a broom closet filled with assorted monitors he has stolen over the years.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*










That 3rd foul call on Frye wtf?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

:lmao Raptors struggling to keep up on their home court. Even if they inch by and get the win tonight, the die has been cast. Thunder/Cavs confirmed.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Show that jackass with the "cant win in our house" sign. Fuck them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

LeCramp is back in the Finals :mark:. I hope someone turns on the AC for him :mark:.











Good times. Good memories :jose.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao Raptors struggling to keep up on their home court. Even if they inch by and get the win tonight, the die has been cast. Thunder/Cavs confirmed.


?? Warriors still winning the series



RyanPelley said:


> Show that jackass with the "cant win in our house" sign. Fuck them.


Cavs playing to give the West another ring :gasm:chefcurry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Lowry keeping this from being another embarrassment

edit - too late


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Much respect to the Raptors for achieving their best season in franchise history and giving us one hell of a fight. But.....................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:mark: BELIEVELAND!!! :mark: C-TOWN :mark: THE 216 :mark: THE FOREST CITY :mark: METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE :mark: BACK-TO-BACK FINALS!!!! :mark:










May the sports gods shine brightly on the shores of Lake Erie and bless us with our first championship in 52 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Very happy with the outcome, but credit to Toronto for their most successful season in franchise history.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Congrats Cleveland and Toronto on their season


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

GG Raptors. Hell of a season for those guys with the most wins in a season in franchise history and making it to their first ever Conference Finals. I thoroughly enjoyed watching their play in this whole playoff run no matter how ugly it was lol. Also, congrats to the Cavs.

Pls save us Curry or Westbrook/Durant :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Whoever comes out of the West, we're gonna have a hell of a final with everyone HEALTHY. So ready for this shit. :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Also want to give an extra shout-out to the Raptors fans. Looked like a full house at the end, even when the outcome was inevitable. That's fucking loyalty right there. Heat fans would have left during the 3rd.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Would be a real killer to Toronto if they lost DeRozan to the Lakers. Stephen A. Smith talking it up like it's a done deal already. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I can't really 100% pick the Cavs over the Thunder , Kevin Love will have to have a big series, its just the way Thunder are playing


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Durant is LeBron's bitch, so Cavs > Thunder. I'll be rooting for OKC though because fuck LeBron. He better pray the Warriors don't come back.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Congrats to the Raptors for their best season in franchise history and to the Cavs for another finals appearance. Should be a good finals regardless of who comes out of the west with the Cavs healthy this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



The Absolute said:


> Also want to give an extra shout-out to the Raptors fans. Looked like a full house at the end, even when the outcome was inevitable. That's fucking loyalty right there. Heat fans would have left during the 3rd.


Much like Warrior fans. :evil


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Great season from the Raptors.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

OKC & GS fans were definitely hoping for the Raptors to find a way to win the series.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Corey said:


> If the Thunder defeat the Warriors, they'll be the only team in NBA history to beat two teams in the playoffs who had 65+ wins in the regular season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and then OKC would/will lay down for Cleveland.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I think that Cleveland if they play to their potential will win the NBA title this year. I think the Warriors in all likelihood would present a bigger challenge than the Thunder assuming that it is the same old Thunder historically against Lebron. However, what would really be interesting and a joy to watch is if this does turn out to be the time where the Thunder have arrived and have turned the corner into a team that not only contends for the title but also a serious threat to be a favorite to win it all. 

As I have already stated, tonight in game six is a must win for the Thunder because game seven would be a herculean task to defeat Golden State in Oracle.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Great season for the Raptors. Franchise record for wins and got to a place the NBA never wanted them to be :ROSS.

Here's hoping for an incredibly competitive final before the Raptors kick off probably the biggest off season in their history.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



JM said:


> Great season for the Raptors. Franchise record for wins and got to a place the NBA never wanted them to be :ROSS.
> 
> Here's hoping for an incredibly competitive final before the Raptors kick off probably the biggest off season in their history.


Any predictions about what they'll do? ESPN has an article questioning whether they should trade Derozan or not. All sounds interesting.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Yeah. The Lakers are the perfect suckers to max out Kobe-lite DeRozan. Fits like a glove.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RyanPelley said:


> Any predictions about what they'll do? ESPN has an article questioning whether they should trade Derozan or not. All sounds interesting.


Well Demar is a UFA so he can leave with out being traded. If it is a sign and trade I really hope it's not the Lakers as they won't be looking to trade anyone I'd want lulz. They can afford him without requiring a S&T so I doubt I will need to worry about that. I'm fine with demar leaving as I'd rather invest in PF than throw a max at Demar.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ur-nba-team-have-to-spend-in-2016-free-agency

Read every word of this for every team before I went to sleep last night. :lol Great read though. (Y)

Holy shit at the amount of money Philadelphia has too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



JM said:


> Well Demar is a UFA so he can leave with out being traded. If it is a sign and trade I really hope it's not the Lakers as they won't be looking to trade anyone I'd want lulz. They can afford him without requiring a S&T so I doubt I will need to worry about that. *I'm fine with demar leaving as I'd rather invest in PF than throw a max at Demar.*


*
*

Same. I was super impressed by Norman Powell this season when he got minutes on both ends of the court. I could see him step up and become a 17+ PPG scorer if he starts next season, and there's also the draft and off-season. It's going to fun. I hope we re-sign Bis though. He still has untapped potential.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



THANOS said:


> [/B]
> 
> Same. I was super impressed by Norman Powell this season when he got minutes on both ends of the court. I could see him step up and become a 17+ PPG scorer if he starts next season, and there's also the draft and off-season. It's going to fun. I hope we re-sign Bis though. He still has untapped potential.


Bismack is gone lol. 

Jonas is their guy and they aren't going to pay him 18 million to play off the bench.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Yeah I think it will be finished tonight then that will set up Cavs VS Thunder. This will be a great finals with two great teams going at it. Who knows maybe the Warriors can get back in it because everyone thinks they are the best team ever lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Bismack is gone lol.
> 
> Jonas is their guy and they aren't going to pay him 18 million to play off the bench.


If Bis could further develop his shot, he's quick enough to play PF, as he has proven the ability to guard the 3 and make his make back to the paint in transition.

I think a big lineup with Jonas and Bis starting has potential and we can always do small ball late, if need be.

I don't think it's foregone that Bis would be a bench option at 18M per if we signed him.

That said, you're probably right and his play has priced him out of Toronto, which is a shame for us but great for him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



THANOS said:


> If Bis could further develop his shot, he's quick enough to play PF, as he has proven the ability to guard the 3 and make his make back to the paint in transition.
> 
> I think a big lineup with Jonas and Bis starting has potential and we can always do small ball late, if need be.
> 
> ...


His play in 2 games is going to get him WAY overpaid. I wouldn't pay half as much as he's going to get for someone who doesn't show up for half the games. The guy is hot garbage on the road.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> His play in 2 games is going to get him WAY overpaid. I wouldn't pay half as much as he's going to get for someone who doesn't show up for half the games. The guy is hot garbage on the road.


Now I'm not going to say he's hot garbage but I will agree he's going to be overpaid and I really don't want to be the team to do it. 
@THANOS I just don't see a line up of jonas and biz working and it'll just be way too much money tied up long term. Teams will just go small against us and keep biz away from the hoop ie. Completely taking him out of the game. Exactly what Cleveland did. 

I want a polished big that can score. Especially if Demar is gone.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> I think that Cleveland if they play to their potential will win the NBA title this year. I think the Warriors in all likelihood would present a bigger challenge than the Thunder assuming that it is the same old Thunder historically against Lebron. However, what would really be interesting and a joy to watch is if this does turn out to be the time where the Thunder have arrived and have turned the corner into a team that not only contends for the title but also a serious threat to be a favorite to win it all.
> 
> As I have already stated, tonight in game six is a must win for the Thunder because game seven would be a herculean task to defeat Golden State in Oracle.


Clevelands not winning no matter who they play in the finals lmao



sbzero546 said:


> Yeah I think it will be finished tonight then that will set up Cavs VS Thunder. This will be a great finals with two great teams going at it. Who knows maybe the Warriors can get back in it because everyone thinks they are the best team ever lol


Nah it's going to game 7 where Warriors win.

As for the Bismack Biyombo situation.. lol.. I don't understand how teams are going to be so willingly to blindly overpay him for two games in the playoffs. I like his attitude and hustle, but he's a tad bit bone-headed and horrendous offensively. Zzz, as for DeRozan, still think he's one of the most overrated players in the league (in particular by die hard Rap fans), his shot selection makes me cringe 80% of an entire game and he has no outside shot (yet he insists on chucking random out of rhythm 3's up anyway).

@JM do you have your eyes on anyone for the draft that you think they should get?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Wtf

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2016/05/28/pelicans-rookie-bryce-dejean-jones-dead-at-23/

what a fucking tragedy..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Some guy named Bryce Dejean-Jones was shot and killed. He was 23.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



MrMister said:


> Some guy named Bryce Dejean-Jones was shot and killed. He was 23.


Up-and-comer for the Pelicans.

Apparently now, it's being reporting that he was shot as he was trying to break into somebody's apartment? :wtf2



THANOS said:


> If Bis could further develop his shot, he's quick enough to play PF, as he has proven the ability to guard the 3 and make his make back to the paint in transition.


Would never work. The spacing would be awful. Biyombo's a center.



JM said:


> I want a polished big that can score. Especially if Demar is gone.


Yeah, but where are the Raptors going to find one of those? :duck


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Clevelands not winning no matter who they play in the finals lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleveland is likely going to win in the Finals if they play to their potential. However, if they do not play to their potential and are inconsistent then chances are good that they might lose the Finals series. What type of Cleveland team shows up in the Finals time will tell. I do feel that Lebron and the Cavs will be motivated especially after last years Finals where two of their star players were injured and unable to play(Kyrie Irving in game one and Kevin Love injured from the Celtics series).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> His play in 2 games is going to get him WAY overpaid. I wouldn't pay half as much as he's going to get for someone who doesn't show up for half the games. The guy is hot garbage on the road.





SKT T1 Blank said:


> As for the Bismack Biyombo situation.. lol.. I don't understand how teams are going to be so willingly to blindly overpay him for two games in the playoffs. I like his attitude and hustle, but he's a tad bit bone-headed and horrendous offensively.


He'd be literally a perfect fit for some teams such as the Pelicans/Bucks/even my Lakers. They don't need scoring but they need his great interior defense, which he's brought all season and not just two games, as well as his great rebounding.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, but where are the Raptors going to find one of those? :duck


Through trade most likely. Although they can afford a guy like Horford if they wanted to.

Even a guy like Pau has a player option and Toronto is headed in a better direction than Chicago :draper2



SKT T1 Blank said:


> @JM do you have your eyes on anyone for the draft that you think they should get?


I think picking 9 is still a spot where you have to take BPA or trade down. I like Jakob Poeltl as an immediate back up centre to replace BISMACK.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Biyombo gonna get paid. Basically an hulked-up version of Tristan Thompson with alot better defense and rebounding. His foul rate reminds of Nurkic though. That needs to be kept in check once he gets a starter role. 

P.S.: Canadian banned!? Rest in peace the planned tag team for NFL season banter :jose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...bryce-dejean-jones-dies-gunshot-wound-abdomen :eagle


> Dejean-Jones, 23, signed a three-year contract with the Pelicans in February after joining the team on consecutive 10-day contracts. He started 11 of 14 games before undergoing surgery for a broken right wrist and missing the rest of the season.
> 
> Dejean-Jones, a native of Los Angeles, averaged 5.6 points, 3.4 rebounds and 1.1 assists in 19.9 minutes over the 14 games last season.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Not sure who I'm rooting for tonight. Probably gonna go with OKC. I want us to face the West's best team and I think the Westbrook/Durant tandem will give us a real run for our money.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

What a terribly tragic story about Dejean-Jones. 


Congrats to the Raptors and their fans for their best-ever season!


WE AIN'T GOIN' HOME!!!!!!

Just felt like clarifying that. :side:


----------



## hehexd (May 29, 2016)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Honchkrow said:


> Biyombo gonna get paid. Basically an hulked-up version of Tristan Thompson with alot better defense and rebounding. His foul rate reminds of Nurkic though. That needs to be kept in check once he gets a starter role.
> 
> P.S.: Canadian banned!? Rest in peace the planned tag team for NFL season banter :jose


Mods abusing power what else is new lol

Anyways Warriors gonna take this W tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

:hglol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Tonight is the night..... :mark:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



The Absolute said:


> Not sure who I'm rooting for tonight. Probably gonna go with OKC. I want us to face the West's best team and I think the Westbrook/Durant tandem will give us a real run for our money.


I want that homecourt. And I like OKC. Either way, this game is about to be off the hook, hopefully as good or better than the last one.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

RIP Bryce. Would have been a great 3-and-D player - he had a great 3 point shot and really embraced his opportunity to start on the Pels. Horrible news.

On a lighter note, Thunder Up tonight.. Have all my faith in OKC taking the W tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Warriors keeping it close. Playing out of desperation to survive. This 2nd half will be interesting...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Guy sounded like bad news attempting to break into his baby mama's house in the middle of the night.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Thunder are playing like fucking animals right now. Scrapping for every rebound & loose ball and fighting hard down low. This is awesome.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Warriors are keeping it tight......This is awesome!


But they're still not gonna win :ha



Though if the Warriors do manage to actually win, I will happily eat my own words


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Klay Thompson with a lights out performance. Sheesh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

KLAY has been sensational, picking up where Curry has been severely lacking tonight


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Hold onto your butts everyone. These last 8 minutes will be crazy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Draymond mouthing "you're a bitch" at Adams after fouling him. :lol Anyone else catch that before the commercial?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

I honestly can't stand Draymond the dude is a punk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME KLAY THOMPSON!?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Andrew Bogut is so bad lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Holy shit Klay Thompson, holy shit holy shit holy shit holy shit holy shit


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Gotta give Klay major respect, he's playing on a whole 'nother level


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

What the fuck is this Durant... Smh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Durant... :mj2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

KD so awful in the 4th quarter

How can you let him miss like 7 shots in a row call a TO and tell him not to fucking shoot until he gets himself under control

Plenty of time to do that he started sucking real hard with 5+ minutes left


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

*WARRIORS*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Now Westbrook! :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Welp I officially eat my words, Klay played like a man possessed and the Thunder blew it, we got us a game 7


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Durant what a choker. smh Klay is gawdlike.

Iggy had the game changing sequence of the 4th. Circus shot layup for 2pts, steal on one end, then an assist for Klay's 3.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

haven't seen a team get tilted so hard so fast in a while as OKC just did

broke the pinball machine so tilted


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Holy shit, that game was fire.

Thunder did all they could to close it out, but the Warriors are fucking legit and refuse to be denied their historic season. Respect to Klay Thompson for entering God mode tonight. Game 7 is gonna be fucking bananas.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

*GAME 7*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

Should have never doubted the heart of a champion. Ashamed of myself. 

OKC is not gonna recover from this. What a fucking shame.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON - AS DEMANDED BY NOTO*

Durant/Westbrook won't ever live this game down if they lose this series.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Tonight's game with the Warriors and Thunder just great, one of the best Playoff games I've seen, where the road team needed to win. What Clay had that he's on fire power from NBA Jam, I never seen two guys who just toss it up and have such confidence like that they can hit from anywhere on the court just wow. Thunder had nothing for the two top stars, with their heart, defense from Iggy and the stroke by Clay and Curry the Thunder fell flat. Now it's a Game 7 in the Warriors house, and unless the Thunder come hard for 4 quarters they aren't beating them at home.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

I hope my Cavs grow a fucking pair and stand up to these Golden State assholes because there's no way OKC can come back from this.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Durant continues to choke hard in the big moments.

Think OKC had to win tonight. Golden State is winning back at home. So pumped to see Durant just crumble after leading 3-1 on the defending champions and smacking them around. Come on Golden State!

Still like Westbrook though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Game 7 isn't just gonna be a walk in the park for GSW. Think Durant/Westbrook and the whole team will bounce back big time., gonna be another thriller for sure


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Twitter is demanding Kevin Durant apologize to Lil B.......i'm weak brehs


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-2 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



deepelemblues said:


> haven't seen a team get tilted so hard so fast in a while as OKC just did
> 
> broke the pinball machine so tilted


It had that Spurs vs Heat 2013 feel. Too bad Durant doesn't have Ray Allen to bail him out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Truthbetold said:


> Twitter is demanding Kevin Durant apologize to Lil B.......i'm weak brehs


The curse is real


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Game 7

*A.*









*B.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

*THAT COMEBACK WAS FUCKING FANTASTIC!!!! Shoutouts to the Thunder falling into old habits and trying to play hero ball when they start losing. Klay Thompson's record breaking performance was INSANE :woo :klay :klay :klay :woo !!! He accidentally and appropriately earned the nickname "Trey Thompson", due to a Freudian slip by Kenny Smith on the Inside The NBA postgame show. Thankfully :curry found his groove when it counted the most. Also, huge props to IGGY for his lockdown defense in the clutch. There's no excuse for him to not at least be on the second team this year.

@Skins I TOLD YOU WE AIN'T GOIN HOME!!!!! 

*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Westbrick and Durrrrrrr-rant. You buffoons.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

@CALΔMITY @Drago @Headliner @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @seabs

OH MY GAWD WHAT A GAME, A GAME I WILL NEVER FORGET! EVERYONE IN THE BAY AREA IS STILL SCREAMING, BELIEVE ME! 

KLAY THOMPSON IS A HOLY, SACRED WEAPON FROM GAWD TO SHOOT THE LIGHTS OUT OF OPPONENTS! :klay

STEPH CURRY IS THE ARCHANGEL OF BASKETBALL! :curry

DRAYMOND GREEN IS A SOCIOPATHIC BEAST! :dray

ANDRE IGUODALA HAS THE MIND OF A MASTER CHESS PLAYER AND THE TENACITY OF A PITBULL!

ANDREW BOGUT IS AN ANGRY AUSSIE!

HARRISON BARNES IS THE SILENT ASSASSIN, "MR. NICE GUY," WITH SOME KILLER SKILLS!

FESTUS EZELI HAS THE HEART OF AN AFRICAN LION!

MO SPEIGHTS IS THE UGLIEST SON OF A... I'VE EVER SEEN AND I COULD KISS HIM!

ANDERSON VARAJAO IS A MASTER CLASS SHIT-DISTURBER!

KLAY THOMPSON BROKE THE NBA PLAYOFF RECORD FOR MOST THREE-POINTERS MADE! STEPH CURRY AN ASSIST AWAY FROM A TRIPLE DOUBLE WITH A MONSTER GAME HITTING SOME MONSTER SHOTS! THAT KISS OFF OF THE GLASS TO MAKE IT 106-101 COULD BE A RENAISSANCE PAINTING!

GAWDDAMN I FUCKING LOVE THIS TEAM!

:bow :klay :curry :dray IGUODALA. BOGUT. BARNES. EZELI. SPEIGHTS. 

WE AIN'T GOIN' HOME!!!!!!!!!!!! WE AIN'T GOIN' HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Same old Thunder team that blew, iirc, 15 4th quarter leads this year in the regular season.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Game 7 is going to be intense, can't wait!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



RyanPelley said:


> Westbrick and *Durrrrrrr-rant*. You buffoons.


Nah, it's DurANT-MAN since he comes up so small in the big moments.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*










Yeah, that'll do it.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> @CALΔMITY @Drago @Headliner @Joff @Legit BOSS @Magic @Notorious @seabs
> 
> OH MY GAWD WHAT A GAME, A GAME I WILL NEVER FORGET! EVERYONE IN THE BAY AREA IS STILL SCREAMING, BELIEVE ME!
> 
> ...


Glad to know they seem to have succeeded yet again! Go cali! Go Bay area!

Even tho I don't live there. enaldo I'm close enough :curry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Damn, :chefcurry and :klay cooked these guys, can't see them losing game 7. Should be a good one though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, that'll do it.


Lol, that derpy look on Klay's face.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



CALΔMITY;60174937 said:


> Glad to know they seem to have succeeded yet again! Go cali! Go Bay area!
> 
> Even tho I don't live there. enaldo I'm close enough :curry


:woo :woo :woo

Also: I know how to spell Varejao, folks. Just, y'know. Excited.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Randumo24 said:


> Lol, that derpy look on Klay's face.


Yeah, that got some good play before the game.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736711303549554689


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

I'm just happy that there's going to be basketball on Monday rather than waiting for the Finals on Thursday. This series has been a treat to watch.

KILLA KLAY THO GOT DAMN :klay


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Randumo24 said:


> Lol, that derpy look on Klay's face.


Curry with the only normal looking face in that pic. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Randumo24 said:


> Lol, that derpy look on Klay's face.


Klays the most generic looking motherfucker I've ever seen. He's like the default create a player look you'd see in 2k. He can ball though.

Inb4 OKC wins game 7 now that people are giving it to GS not really tho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Found about half of you....


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Wondering where that guy is who was adamant that Westbrook wasn't throwing up garbage last night...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, that'll do it.


*Another NEATO STAT OF THE NIGHT: Durant and Westbrook missed 38 shots, while the rest of their team attempted 32 total. It's no coincidence that they do much better when they get everyone involved.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

What's impressive for me too is how Green was able to get team high +/- in a horrible match up for him against the OKC bigs. He was on the court for almost the whole game too. He finally made a few 3s to boost his confidence, maybe allowing him to lock-in on defence. His missed bunnies in the 4th still made me shout wtf though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736769809191428100


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

I just can't see the Thunder having any reasonable chance of winning Monday night. Unless, the Warriors shoot the ball so bad that they could not throw the ball into the ocean to use an old expression.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

So upset :mj2 (and not even a thunder fan :mj4)

Upset because it was right there for the taking and it seems like it's all but over for OKC. Mentally it may affect them and it's close to impossible to win at Oracle. Just dumb mistakes by KD and West down the stretch along with going cold at the worst time while Klay is having probably the most clutch game of the whole post season on the other end


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Klay saved the series for the Warriors last night. Can't wait for Monday's Game 7.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*






Found this on YT, damn son why so mad?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

*What a game :moyes1*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

This was so predictable.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



seabs said:


> *What a game :moyes1*


what a series :moyes1

but for the thunder


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Westbrook is not going to go down without a fight. One final fuck you....right to the finals. :westbrook4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Magic said:


> Westbrook is not going to go down without a fight. One final fuck you....right to the finals. :westbrook4


They'd need to pull a miracle out of their assholes for that to happen. Plus, Durant choked at home. Can we realistically say he can redeem himself in Oakland? Warriors are gonna take this W and set up the Finals rematch.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



The Absolute said:


> They'd need to pull a miracle out of their assholes for that to happen.


Not necessarily. The Thunder have proven they're more than capable of taking down Golden State, regardless of how unlikely it is. This is a team that beat San Antonio twice on the road, and that team went 40-1 at home in the regular season. No matter how this ends, what OKC has done in these playoffs, from taking Golden State to a game seven to being the first team since the Cavaliers to beat them in consecutive games to even managing a 3-1 lead over them, is nothing short of incredible. I don't think it's at all unlikely that they'll do another amazing thing and take out Golden State for good.

With that said, Durant needs to play A LOT better. It's been glorious watching Magic get proven wrong time and time again about him being better than LeBron at this point (which is still lolworthy in of itself), but NEVER THE LESS, we know he's much better than what he has shown in this series. 

Regardless though, Golden State is most likely winning this series and moving on to the finals. And if that ends up being the case, I am having the hardest time imaging the finals being in anyway competitive compared to this series (even if there have been some blowouts). But we'll see I suppose.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> Now Russell Westbrook is the second coming of Michael Jordan, oh my, how people overreact!!
> 
> In before 4/25 and 9 turnovers.


Well, 11/28 and 7 turnovers, I almost nailed it.



Randumo24 said:


> He didn't play better than those guys though. The all nba teams are supposed to be for the best players, not who was on the best team. He's not even a top 10 player, so there's no way he should be getting votes to be in the first team. There's plenty of proof in those votes that some of the people who do get to vote have no business voting on, what's supposed to be an unbiased award.


Ok, so Steph is a Top 10 player at best, Draymond is just trash, then tell me, you that know it all, how in the blue fuck did this team won 73 games?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> He didn't play better than those guys though. The all nba teams are supposed to be for the best players, not who was on the best team. He's not even a top 10 player, so there's no way he should be getting votes to be in the first team. There's plenty of proof in those votes that some of the people who do get to vote have no business voting on, what's supposed to be an unbiased award.


"Next up on _First Take_, we'll be talking more Tim Tebow..."


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> Well, 11/28 and 7 turnovers, I almost nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so Steph is a Top 10 player at best, Draymond is just trash, then tell me, you that know it all, how in the blue fuck did this team won 73 games?












What are you talking about? I said that Steph is not the best player, and Draymond doesn't deserve 1st team votes. Is that some sort of insult?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> "Next up on _First Take_, we'll be talking more Tim Tebow..."


Are you saying he's a top 10 player now?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Warriors taking this series now, OKC had to win game 6 in order to win this series and blew it, but still they deserve a lot of credit for even being in position to take GS out and the run they have had this season in general but its looking like a rematch of last year's finals coming up.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Are you saying he's a top 10 player now?


If Draymond isn't a top ten player then he's definitely in the 11-13 range. He's become a near elite player at both ends of the floor (obviously an elite defender, just needs to develop his offense a little bit more). He's capable of creating his own shot on top of being a pretty good shooter with a decent inside game as well, he's capable of running the offense and he can defend multiple positions. And he does a lot of the little things as well. 

Honestly, his only major fault is his temper (which I'm surprised hasn't gotten him suspended in the playoffs yet) and the fact that he's a complete dumbass. Hell I'd have to hear a pretty good argument on why he's not top ten to be convinced on the matter.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



AlternateDemise said:


> If Draymond isn't a top ten player then he's definitely in the 11-13 range. He's become a near elite player at both ends of the floor (obviously an elite defender, just needs to develop his offense a little bit more). He's capable of creating his own shot on top of being a pretty good shooter with a decent inside game as well, he's capable of running the offense and he can defend multiple positions. And he does a lot of the little things as well.
> 
> Honestly, his only major fault is his temper (which I'm surprised hasn't gotten him suspended in the playoffs yet) and the fact that he's a complete dumbass. Hell I'd have to hear a pretty good argument on why he's not top ten to be convinced on the matter.












Near elite offensive player? He's a good passer, but not a good scorer at all. He's ok at driving past slow big guys guarding him outside, and making wide open 3s. He's a very average scorer at best, that benefits from the space he gets due to the players around him. Their offense goes to shit when he starts trying to take a lot of shots.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Near elite offensive player? He's a good passer, but not a good scorer at all. He's ok at driving past slow big guys guarding him outside, and making wide open 3s. He's a very average scorer at best, that benefits from the space he gets due to the players around him. Their offense goes to shit when he starts trying to take a lot of shots.


You can stop with the gifs at the beginning of each post. All it does is make you look more obnoxious.

Being an elite offensive player, to me, doesn't revolve just around your scoring. Other things need to be taken into account as well. When it comes to the overall value Draymond has on the team, it can be argued that he has the second greatest impact on the Warriors offense behind Steph (yes, even before Klay). Unlike a lot of the power forwards at his position, Draymond has the ability to create shot opportunities for himself as well as cut through lanes on his own. That's a rarity and will make any player at that position a match up nightmare, especially when they have some speed and strength as well. 

As far as his scoring abilities go, he's definitely a good scorer. Odds are we aren't going to see him averaging 20 points per game, and we shouldn't be considering how he's in a starting line up featuring Stephen Curry, Klay Thompson and Harrison Barnes, but he none the less has the ability to score inside and out, and what makes him difficult to guard is that he can create his own shot. That's rare for a pure power forward (although he did start out as a small forward so I guess that doesn't necessarily count). He's obviously not the best scorer, as he tends to miss easy baskets and he's not a good free throw shooter.

As I said before, he's not an elite offensive player. But he's very close to reaching that point. If he can continue to work on his scoring and cut down on his turnovers (which probably won't happen since a lot of said turnovers are stupid ones and he in fact is a stupid person), I'll have no issues calling him an elite offensive player.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Are you saying he's a top 10 player now?


This season, almost unquestionably.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



RetepAdam. said:


> This season, almost unquestionably.


No question, this REGULAR SEASON he just had Curry, Leonard, Lebron, Westbrook, Paul, Lowry, Durant ahead of him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Okc is fucked.

I predict they lose by 30 tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

*Draymond is definitely a top 10 player this year. He damn sure has a stronger argument for 1st team Center than Deandre Jordan. He is the glue that keeps the Warriors together. He plays excellent defense and starts a large amount of the fast breaks that lead to Curry and Klay conversions. His well placed screens keep the standard offense flowing as well. No, he's not putting up Westbrook numbers, and he doesn't need to. His 10 points, 9 rebounds, and 7 assists don't properly represent the X factor that he contributes to the team. When he plays like shit, the Warriors usually struggle, but when he's on point, they go on those 12-2 runs in under 3 minutes.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*

Klay Thompson for sure is a top 10 player and arguably the second best player on the Warriors team.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Rocketmansid said:


> Klay Thompson for sure is a top 10 player and arguably the second best player on the Warriors team.


Klay for me has been too inconsistent through out the season to be considered a top 10 player. Not to mention he tends to take unwarranted shots. Granted, he's an incredible scorer and defender (in regards to the latter, sometimes I feel like he gets a little underrated in that department which is insane given how much praise he gets), but I think he needs to improve on his decision making a bit and work on his consistency. These aren't eye popping negatives or anything, since like I said before, he's very close to that top 10 point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



AlternateDemise said:


> Klay for me has been too inconsistent through out the season to be considered a top 10 player. Not to mention he tends to take unwarranted shots. Granted, he's an incredible scorer and defender (in regards to the latter, sometimes I feel like he gets a little underrated in that department which is insane given how much praise he gets), but I think he needs to improve on his decision making a bit and work on his consistency. These aren't eye popping negatives or anything, since like I said before, he's very close to that top 10 point.


*Klay is the best two way shooting guard in the game. Top 10 is a given.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Klay is the best two way shooting guard in the game. Top 10 is a given.*


As of now, I would say that Curry, LeBron, KD, Westbrook, Leonard, Paul, Davis, George, and Green, assuming I'm not missing anyone, are the top nine right now in no particular order (although the first six are probably the proper and correct order). If you would want to say that Thompson is at that ten spot then I won't argue against it, but there's quite a few other players who you could argue take the spot as well.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Until he proves me wrong, Anthony Davis hasn't make any fucking thing to make him a top ten player as of right now. We can talk about potential, but if I had to play one game tomorrow, I wouldn't choose him over Thompson, Harden, Griffin, Irving, Love, Aldridge, Lowry, DeRozan, Horford or Millsap.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Just heard Masai's press conference and he confirmed that "if" he re-signs :BISMACK, he will likely get a lot of time at the 4 with :JONAS at the 5. So he wouldn't be re-signing him to be the backup centre.

That said, I'd be surprised if he re-signs him. DeMar re-signing seems like a foregone conclusion though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



THANOS said:


> Just heard Masai's press conference and he confirmed that "if" he re-signs :BISMACK, he will likely get a lot of time at the 4 with :JONAS at the 5. So he wouldn't be re-signing him to be the backup centre.
> 
> That said, I'd be surprised if he re-signs him. DeMar re-signing seems like a foregone conclusion though.


Does that line up actually sound appealing to you?

I'd be pretty meh about it. Like I said previously, teams will just draw Bismack away from the hoop on defense making him completely useless and his offense is extremely suspect.

I'd be completely on board with anyone else over paying him.

He's not a 15+ million talent.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM said:


> Does that line up actually sound appealing to you?
> 
> I'd be pretty meh about it. Like I said previously, teams will just draw Bismack away from the hoop on defense making him completely useless and his offense is extremely suspect.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how I feel about it. Masai also said that it's his directive for :JONAS to become much more of a focal point in the offense as well, which means that combo of him and Bis would see a lot of minutes.

Personally, I'd rather we have a starting PF who can shoot, and Bis is miles away from that becoming even an adequate part of his game, much less a strength.

That said, we'll see what happens. It also seems like Masai is seriously considering trading the #27 pick since, in his words, "We don't want to take focus away from the development of Bruno in the 905, but that pick is more for future prospects". 

I think packaging it with Ross for a more reliable 3-shooter would be a good trade this off-season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



JM said:


> He's not a 15+ million talent.


Tristan Thompson isn't either. But that's how it is now. And big man ( true 5's ) are scarce in this small ball era.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



Honchkrow said:


> Tristan Thompson isn't either. But that's how it is now. And big man ( true 5's ) are scarce in this small ball era.


We have a true 5 though and I don't really want to force a guy into the starting line up by paying him starter $$ and pretending he's a PF.

Bismack seems like the perfect S&T type of player.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Draymond is definitely a top 10 player this year. He damn sure has a stronger argument for 1st team Center than Deandre Jordan. He is the glue that keeps the Warriors together. He plays excellent defense and starts a large amount of the fast breaks that lead to Curry and Klay conversions. His well placed screens keep the standard offense flowing as well. No, he's not putting up Westbrook numbers, and he doesn't need to. His 10 points, 9 rebounds, and 7 assists don't properly represent the X factor that he contributes to the team. When he plays like shit, the Warriors usually struggle, but when he's on point, they go on those 12-2 runs in under 3 minutes.*


No he doesn't because he's not a center. Just because he plays at that position when they go small, doesn't make him an actual center. They only do it in small bursts. Until he starts at center, plays the majority of his minutes at center, or is even listed as a center; he shouldn't be getting any votes for the center position. 



RetepAdam. said:


> This season, almost unquestionably.


There's definitely a question to it. He's a good defender, but nothing else he does is great. If he was, unquestionably, a top 10 player; he wouldn't be 47th in PER(41st if you take out the players who play less than 25 minutes per game).


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION THREAD*



AlternateDemise said:


> Klay for me has been too inconsistent through out the season to be considered a top 10 player. Not to mention he tends to take unwarranted shots. Granted, he's an incredible scorer and defender (in regards to the latter, sometimes I feel like he gets a little underrated in that department which is insane given how much praise he gets), but I think he needs to improve on his decision making a bit and work on his consistency. These aren't eye popping negatives or anything, since like I said before, he's very close to that top 10 point.


Oh I agree he does take shots he doesn't need too and times he doesn't show up but games like Saturday night past for example is why I think he is top 10.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

*I'd say both would have a very strong case for top 10 but neither are givens. Only givens are (shay hahahaha) Curry, LeBron, Durant, Westbrook, Leonard and Paul. But then there's probably around 10 players you can easily make a strong case for being the other 4 along with Green and Klay. Kyrie, George, Blake, Harden, Davis, Cousins, Aldridge, Butler, Lillard, etc. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*

https://www.facebook.com/officialthekicker/videos/650061291826394/

I'm legitimately in tears right now mostly because of how they made fun of Draymond in this. 



Randumo24 said:


> There's definitely a question to it. He's a good defender


Draymond is not a "good defender". He's an elite defender, one of the best in the NBA. If you want to prove your point, don't try to undermine how good someone is in a particular category. We're going to see that you're simply full of shit and have some sort of agenda against him (and this is coming from someone who literally has an agenda against him). 



Randumo24 said:


> but nothing else he does is great.


See, moments like this is where someone should use a "lolwut" gif because this is just flat out wrong. 



Randumo24 said:


> If he was, unquestionably, a top 10 player; he wouldn't be 47th in PER(41st if you take out the players who play less than 25 minutes per game).


That's seriously your best argument?

He's the third option on an incredibly deep team and averaged 34 minutes per game. 

You're going to have to do better than PER.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



AlternateDemise said:


> https://www.facebook.com/officialthekicker/videos/650061291826394/
> 
> I'm legitimately in tears right now mostly because of how they made fun of Draymond in this.
> 
> ...


How about you actually prove something? What's so great about him outside of defense? To which you are overrating him btw.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> How about you actually prove something? What's so great about him outside of defense? To which you are overrating him btw.


He's a great passer given the position he plays. 
He's a great rebounder and interior defender given his size.

No doubt.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Fighter Daron said:


> He's a great passer *given the position he plays*.
> He's a great rebounder and interior defender *given his size*.
> 
> No doubt.


Look at those bolded parts. Take out those exceptions & they can be used in reverse. For his size, he's an average passer. For his position, he's a very average rebounder, and not a great interior defender.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> How about you actually prove something? What's so great about him outside of defense? To which you are overrating him btw.


How about YOU prove something? So far you have yet to disprove any of my points regarding his passing, scoring, and what he brings to the team as a whole. All you've done here is tell me that you probably don't watch any of the Warriors games.

Here's an article explaining just how much of an impact Green has on the Warriors, since, you know, you clearly don't watch the games.

http://www.knbr.com/2016/01/04/draymond-green-has-entered-the-nba-mvp-conversation/



> Only five players in NBA history have averaged nine-or-more rebounds and seven-or-more assists per game over the course of a season: Wilt Chamberlain, Oscar Robertson, Larry Bird, Grant Hill, and Magic Johnson. If Green can continue to do what he’s done through the season’s first 34 games, he’ll be the sixth.
> 
> Even knowing the elite company Green is keeping with those stats, his impact doesn’t seem that astounding when seen on paper — such is the downfall of being all all-around ace. Green’s numbers carry little flash — no one goes crazy for a guy averaging 15 points per contest — but when watching a game, there’s no doubt that the forward is every bit as valuable to the Warriors and their success as Curry.
> 
> *Green isn’t a system player — he is the system. The revolutionary offense, the swarming defense — it all runs through him.* Early in the season, it had to — the Warriors usually ran their halfcourt offense through Andrew Bogut in the high post. When Bogut was injured in the season opener, Green slid into the role. Bogut is back, but Green hasn’t relented control. The power forward is sixth in the NBA in assists, and yet he’s averaging one more rebound per game than last season. His 5 win shares this season is eighth in the NBA, but even that stat doesn’t seem to be fairly representative of Green’s value.


This idea that Green doesn't do anything good outside of defense is not only completely wrong but it's lolworthy. Without Draymond Green, the Warriors aren't a special team that breaks numerous records. You put someone like Kevin Love, a guy the Warriors almost traded for and didn't, on this Warriors team and they're a high 50 win team at best. It's the same deal with any other high caliber PF in the NBA. Not with Green, because he's not your typical power forward. As much as I hate his idiot face, he's a special player.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



AlternateDemise said:


> How about YOU prove something? So far you have yet to disprove any of my points regarding his passing, scoring, and what he brings to the team as a whole. All you've done here is tell me that you probably don't watch any of the Warriors games.
> 
> Here's an article explaining just how much of an impact Green has on the Warriors, since, you know, you clearly don't watch the games.
> 
> ...












Posts like that are why I post gifs like this. Not only is that article manipulating facts to put him in high company, but the fact that you actually believe he's +15 wins better than any other PF shows that you're too delusional to have a rational discussion on the subject with.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> No he doesn't because he's not a center. Just because he plays at that position when they go small, doesn't make him an actual center. They only do it in small bursts. Until he starts at center, plays the majority of his minutes at center, or is even listed as a center; he shouldn't be getting any votes for the center position.


The All-NBA positional format is outdated. The fact that Draymond received nearly as many first place votes at center despite not actually being a center indicates as much. He was pretty clearly a better player than DeAndre Jordan this year, but because it's G/G/F/F/C, he was relegated to Second Team behind the logjam at forward.



> There's definitely a question to it. He's a good defender, but nothing else he does is great. If he was, unquestionably, a top 10 player; he wouldn't be 47th in PER(41st if you take out the players who play less than 25 minutes per game).


1. PER is, generally speaking, a garbage metric.
2. PER is strictly an offensive measure. A player like Draymond being a Top 5 defender and a Top 40 or so offensive player would certainly put him right in the thick of any Top 10 discussion, given that a lot of the players in the Top 10 in scoring aren't even in the Top 100 defensively.
3. He's not a "good defender." He's a _great_ defender. He's also a very good all-around player, who was second in the league in triple-doubles and was one half of the single most effective pick-and-roll tandem in the league.
4. He finished 2nd in RPM, 9th in BPM/VORP and 10th in Win Shares. You know, like a Top 10 player.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Posts like that are why I post gifs like this. Not only is that article manipulating facts to put him in high company, but the fact that you actually believe he's +15 wins better than any other PF shows that you're too delusional to have a rational discussion on the subject with.


So in other words you can't disprove any of my points, despite you telling me to prove something which I did. 

Thanks for proving that JM was right, who told me I was wasting my time with you, and now I can see why.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Look at those bolded parts. Take out those exceptions & they can be used in reverse. For his size, he's an average passer. For his position, he's a very average rebounder, and not a great interior defender.


So, he's a better passer than Lillard and a better rebounder than Blake Griffin, but he's worse than both? Ok.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



AlternateDemise said:


> So in other words you can't disprove any of my points, despite you telling me to prove something which I did.
> 
> Thanks for proving that JM was right, who told me I was wasting my time with you, and now I can see why.


You want me to prove you wrong, take a look deeper at those player's stats. Magic averaged more points, and significantly more assists. Bird averaged significantly more points. Wilt averaged more significantly more rebounds & significantly more points. Oscar averaged significantly more assists, more rebounds, and significantly more points. Grant also averaged significantly more points.

The point is that that article takes specific numbers to make them seem more impressive than they really are. While some numbers match up, others don't even come close. It's nice to try to put his name beside all time greats, but they also have to ignore other important aspects to do it.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> You want me to prove you wrong, take a look deeper at those player's stats. Magic averaged more points, and significantly more assists. Bird averaged significantly more points. Wilt averaged more significantly more rebounds & significantly more points. Oscar averaged significantly more assists, more rebounds, and significantly more points. Grant also averaged significantly more points.


Are you seriously comparing guys who had the ball more, were involved a lot more in the offense, and were all time greats, on top of having much more shot attempts, with the person who doesn't even have the ball the most on his team? What kind of ass backwards logic is this???



Randumo24 said:


> The point is that that article takes specific numbers to make them seem more impressive than they really are. While some numbers match up, others don't even come close. It's nice to try to put his name beside all time greats, but they also have to ignore other important aspects to do it.


And this just tells me that you're ignoring the bigger picture of the article (and are ignoring the crucial part, the one I bolded) because you know it works against your argument. And fyi, here's another.

http://hoopshabit.com/2016/03/24/draymond-green-system-player/



> The advanced statistics agree with that claim. Draymond Green, not Steph Curry, gives the biggest boost to the Warriors net rating while he’s on the court, and hurts the team the most when he’s on the bench.
> 
> Golden State outscores the opposition by 19.6 points per 100 possessions with Draymond on the court, and by 19.3 points per 100 possessions with Curry out there. The difference is more profound when the players are off of the court, though.
> 
> ...


Now you tell me what kind of top 10 player doesn't have this kind of impact on a team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



seabs said:


> *I'd say both would have a very strong case for top 10 but neither are givens. Only givens are (shay hahahaha) Curry, LeBron, Durant, Westbrook, Leonard and Paul. But then there's probably around 10 players you can easily make a strong case for being the other 4 along with Green and Klay. Kyrie, George, Blake, Harden, Davis, Cousins, Aldridge, Butler, Lillard, etc. *


davis is a given top 10 and i'd say george is too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

My body is ready. :Westbrook


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



AlternateDemise said:


> Are you seriously comparing guys who had the ball more, were involved a lot more in the offense, and were all time greats, on top of having much more shot attempts, with the person who doesn't even have the ball the most on his team? What kind of ass backwards logic is this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol backwards logic when the points you're making in the same post contradict each other. How can you sit there & say he doesn't have the ball a lot, but has a big impact on the offense. I agree that he's a very important player to his team, and one reason why Steph isn't the MVP to me. At the same time, importance to that specific team doesn't make you a *better* overall player. Importance & player level are two different things. 

He handles the ball a lot as the facilitator. He doesn't put up scoring like those other guys because he's not a good scorer. The proof of that is how bad he was the first 4 games of this series, because he tried to be a scorer. He is a system player who benefits greatly from the talent around him.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: 73-9 Then Be Down 3-1 In the West Finals LOLOLOLOL*



Randumo24 said:


> Lol backwards logic when the points you're making in the same post contradict each other. How can you sit there & say he doesn't have the ball a lot, but has a big impact on the offense.


Do you not understand how team aspect of basketball works? Have you ever heard of the term "off ball play" or "setting screens" or "communication on offense"? Are you really implying that you have to have the ball to suddenly be doing something on offense? That's never been true, ever. What you do without the ball can make or break a possession. 



Randumo24 said:


> I agree that he's a very important player to his team, and one reason why Steph isn't the MVP to me. At the same time, importance to that specific team doesn't make you a *better* overall player. Importance & player level are two different things.


:aries2

Huh???

How good you are as a player determines how important you are to a team. There's no other way around it. 



Randumo24 said:


> He handles the ball a lot as the facilitator. He doesn't put up scoring like those other guys because he's not a good scorer.


I've never seen levels of reaching this bad.

He doesn't put up scoring like the other guys because he doesn't need to. He's proven on more than enough occasions that he is capable of being a good scorer. The thing is, he's in the same starting line up as Curry, Thompson and Barnes, three other players whose biggest contributions to the game is their scoring. 

By this logic I could say JR Smith isn't a good scorer because he only averages 12 points per game on a stacked offensive team.



Randumo24 said:


> The proof of that is how bad he was the first 4 games of this series, because he tried to be a scorer. He is a system player who benefits greatly from the talent around him.


:LOL

1. He's taking the same amount of shots on average than what he took in the first round of the playoffs. And he's taking significantly less than what he took last round. He's not only cut back on the amount of shots he's taken, but he's gone back to what he was doing when the Warriors first started the playoffs. You're just making shit up at this point.

2. Green's best scoring performance in this series was in the first game, and he wasn't aggressive at all in game 2 in regards to scoring. Games 3 and 4 are the only games you have a legitimate point on, and even then, he once again didn't shoot the ball all that much (he had 9 and 7 shot attempts, so game 1 was the only game he was actually trying to be a scorer and he succeeded). 

3. Green has had to deal with Serge Ibaka, who is arguably the hardest match up for Green from an offensive standpoint at the PF position. You pointing out that Green has had a below his standards performance on offense against the guy best capable of guarding him is literally like me going back to the 1996 finals, looking at MJ's scoring against his toughest match up, Gary Payton, and saying "see? Jordan wasn't all that great of a scorer. He was being held to below 30 points in consecutive games". In other words, you're showcasing a level of straw grasping never before seen by anyone here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Draymond Green is not a good scorer. He can have good scoring games, but he by no means is that great of a scorer himself. He's a great passer though, a good rebounder, a top 3 defender in the league(if not the best), and a boat load of other things. He's also improved his scoring so there's that.


It's weird how players can be judged so harshly for not playing super amazing against another elite team. That's not to say that players shouldn't be judged, but their overall work load shouldn't be ignored. I do think there is where "x is better than x" takes place(rather than the regular season which means jack shit), but I don't think a player can really be called out as "overrated" simply because they don't match up great with another team.

Harden had a terrible finals in 2012 and yet the following season proved he was more than capable of being a leading player on a playoff team(not an elite team, but a playoff team). I think Green could easily prove the same if he had his own team built around his strengths/weaknesses. Like if Green was on the Nuggets they'd probably be a top 5 team in the west and possibly make the second round with him as their best player.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Green should be a Bull right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

You can tell Green isn't a scorer because him scoring 30 would be absurd to expect


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



Fighter Daron said:


> Until he proves me wrong, Anthony Davis hasn't make any fucking thing to make him a top ten player as of right now. We can talk about potential, but if I had to play one game tomorrow, I wouldn't choose him over Thompson, Harden, Griffin, Irving, Love, Aldridge, Lowry, *DeRozan*, Horford or Millsap.


:Wat?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> :Wat?


I repeat, based on potential? Whatever you want, but what has Davis done as of now?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Davis has already made a first team and is only 23. FOH with a bunch of those names you listed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



Fighter Daron said:


> I repeat, based on potential? Whatever you want, but what has Davis done as of now?


Average 24 and 10 with the kind of efficiency DeRozan could only dream of, to say nothing of his quality defense. :shrug

Like, it's one thing to say "I don't think Anthony Davis is deserving of the amount of praise he already receives." I'd disagree with you, but there's at least some room to maneuver there.

But to outright say that you think DeMar DeRozan is better than him. :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Do you guys think this would be an even bigger accomplishment if OKC wins at Oracle tonight in Game 7 instead of putting them away at home in Game 6? I feel like no one is picking them for tonight so it may be even more shocking and impressive. Sort of a team rallying moment.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

I'd say wait until the games obver before we have that talk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Legacy game for Durant and Westbrook atm. Looking good so far.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



Corey said:


> Do you guys think this would be an even bigger accomplishment if OKC wins at Oracle tonight in Game 7 instead of putting them away at home in Game 6? I feel like no one is picking them for tonight so it may be even more shocking and impressive. Sort of a team rallying moment.


No, that was game 5. They blew their wad, and the fact it would have taken 3 games to win 1 game is pretty fucking sad when you're up 3-1.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Instant karma, Draymond lol.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> Average 24 and 10 with the kind of efficiency DeRozan could only dream of, to say nothing of his quality defense. :shrug
> 
> Like, it's one thing to say "I don't think Anthony Davis is deserving of the amount of praise he already receives." I'd disagree with you, but there's at least some room to maneuver there.
> 
> But to outright say that you think DeMar DeRozan is better than him. :lmao


I am not saying DeRozan is better, I'm saying he has demonstrated that he's not just stats. Look at Kevin Love, for example, is really that impressive to put up 26/12 on a bad team?

Look at DeMarcus Cousins for fucks sake.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



Fighter Daron said:


> I am not saying DeRozan is better, I'm saying he has demonstrated that he's not just stats. Look at Kevin Love, for example, is really that impressive to put up 26/12 on a bad team?
> 
> Look at DeMarcus Cousins for fucks sake.


Except DeRozan has been awwwwffffffffuuuulllll when he isn't on the court with Kyle Lowry.

And the Pelicans made the playoffs last year. :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

My god what a game


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> And the Pelicans made the playoffs last year. :lmao


:HHH2

Eight seed to be swept.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

#KD2DC


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Durant can't go 3 quarters with only 10 shots. Also had to hope GSW wouldn't be so hot from three.

OKC had their chance and blew it. Last quarter is all but a formality.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

OKC still has a shot, but they can't win with hero ball


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



Fighter Daron said:


> I am not saying DeRozan is better


Also: Yes, you did just say point blank that if you were playing one game tomorrow, you would rather have DeMar DeRozan than Anthony Davis. :lmao

Don't try to worm your way out of this. Embrace the L you so rightfully deserve.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*



RetepAdam. said:


> Also: Yes, you did just say point blank that if you were playing one game tomorrow, you would rather have DeMar DeRozan than Anthony Davis. :lmao
> 
> Don't try to worm your way out of this. Embrace the L you so rightfully deserve.


Yeah, I reached with DeRozan :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

OKC goofed not fouling there immediately. Don't think it would've made much of a difference though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

great series comeback from the Warriors. Gut check time and they stepped up.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Bye OKC :batista3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Meanwhile in Cleveland...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

god i hate curry i want to slap that mouthpiece from his mouth


lets go bron


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

two fake stars in the finals now, I don't care who wins


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Last year was a fluke.
They haven't beaten any good team.
Curry is just a good ofensive player.
Green is not a top ten player.
Westbrook is better than Curry.

:Westbrook
:westbrook
:westbrook2
:trollbrook
:westbrook5

Ok, another trip to the finals.

:curry3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

A team with a guy with the will of a Westbrook and the caliber of player Durant is cannot close the deal on this series up 3-1? Even though yes Curry and Thompson can both pull up from 35 and under at any time that is still pathetic. Certainly a blow to KD's legacy.

In any event: albeit Im regionally bias: 96 Bulls would beat Warriors handily. Rodman's defense and ability to nag/agitate emotional players ala Alonzo and Shaq would neutralize Green, while Curry would get his 30-35, I think Ron Harper's defense could contain an explosion, Scotty Pipen is too big for Klay and the Warriors don't have a defensive answer. 
4-1 easy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

I will forever hate OKC for this. How the fuck do you choke THIS HARD after being up 3-1? This ranks right up there with the 2004 ALCS. Now we have to deal with these Golden State jerks again? Christ.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Congrats on winning the NBA title Warriors fans. It's basically a given that Cleveland doesn't stand much of a chance against this team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

Hahaha I seem to hate Golden State less than everyone else. Steph and Klay are just so fucking good. As long as Draymond isn't kicking dudes in the balls/face I'm cool with them.

Finals though? LET'S GO BRON


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

JM or MrMr can probably take out the first four words from the thread title and it'll be the same result. 

Inb4 we get the daily dosage from Deso and the bandwagoners


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: KILLA KLAY THOMPSON APPRECIATION (AND GENERAL FAIR WEATHER WARRIOR FAN SPLOOGING) THREAD*

2-5 :lelbron


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Congrats and go kill LeBron! ^_^

Where is Deso? This along with the Sharks game may have killed him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Congrats to Deso and the other Warrior fans, that was a hell of a comeback.
















vs :chefcurry round II should be fun. Got Warriors in 6.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

You got the champs on the ropes, you best not miss


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

LeCramp gonna get his ass whooped again. Can't wait.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Head East, Durant. Leave everything West behind ya: the conference and the brook.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

I mean, if we put the hate aside, this is gonna be a great story either way you look at the finals.

Warriors win? 73 win season and the 3rd team in NBA history to come back from 3-1 in the conference final. Beat a fully healthy Cavs team and the best player of the past 10 years in the process of winning back-to-back titles. Best team of all time? The questions and comparisons will come.

Cavs win? An even better story imo. Cleveland FINALLY gets a championship and the story comes full circle with LeBron coming back to his hometown to get that chip. Plus you get that satisfaction of saying you beat the best regular season team in NBA history. This is what I'm hoping for honestly so everyone can stop with the Bulls/Warriors comparisons.

Gonna be awesome!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Corey said:


> Cleveland FINALLY gets a championship


Literally the biggest reason why I want the Cavs to win. I just want the fucking curse to end already. (And no, Stipe Miocic doesn't count.)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

is Schumpert quick enough to close the space when running with Curry so he can use his good on ball defense or is he too slow? Curry might drop 40 a game on Smith and Irving no exaggeration. Lebron can guard Thompson at least. Doesn't help that Kevin Love is all offense and boards. This is where Cavs need a Rodman and don't have one Im aware of.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

OKC botched it up like I predicted. So once again go GSW. Can't stand Lebron.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

What fun series to watch even with some of the blowouts. Good shit by the Warriors tonight. Steph Curry went the fuck off tonight and it was exciting to watch. Gotta give props to the Thunder as well with their tenacious play earlier in the series. Sucks they couldn't give the job done in the last 3 games but what can you do? As a basketball fan I hope Durant doesn't leave the Thunder because him and Westbrook make an awesome duo.

Warriors vs. Cavaliers 2: Electric Boogaloo should be a fun and interesting match up for the Finals considering the stories of both teams leading up to this point. The Warriors wanting to validate their 2015 Championship run and their amazing record-breaking 73-9 season and the Cavaliers wanting to avenge their loss with LeBron on the cusp of finally winning a National championship not just for the Cavaliers, but for all of Cleveland making it their first in 50+ years. That's enough to make this Finals match up must watch for me.

Anyway as for predictions, Warriors in 7.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

The 3rd quarter just shows how potent the 3 point shot is for this Warriors team. When the Warriors start making those shots consecutively, it really demoralizes the other team to make silly mental errors, daring them to either play faster or shoot more 3s than their game plan dictate to keep pace with the Warriors scoring. Ridiculous.

OKC was scoring 2s against 3s and still felt the lead closing. OKC started to rush layups and shoot 3s and forgot about their transition defence, allowing the gap to grow larger and larger. Crazy how one hot shooting streak by the Warriors can completely change the game that OKC was controlling up to that point.

OKC went back to the game plan in the 4th but it was too little too late. Durant almost got them back at the end but Curry answered back.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



The Absolute said:


> Literally the biggest reason why I want the Cavs to win. I just want the fucking curse to end already. (And no, Stipe Miocic doesn't count.)


I feel you, man. I was working in Akron last year during the Finals and being around that area and seeing how much support they had for LeBron and that team really made me root for them. I watched one of the games at a sports bar in Canton and it was a pretty sweet experience. My DC teams have never been in that position in my lifetime. :lol



WrestlingOracle said:


> is Schumpert quick enough to close the space when running with Curry so he can use his good on ball defense or is he too slow? Curry might drop 40 a game on Smith and Irving no exaggeration. Lebron can guard Thompson at least. Doesn't help that Kevin Love is all offense and boards. This is where Cavs need a Rodman and don't have one Im aware of.


I'm not sure how much it really means but Lue said at one point that he thinks JR Smith is his best perimeter defender on the team, so maybe he can try and neutralize Klay while Kyrie attaches to Steph? :shrug


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

By the way, Bron had absolutely no shot his first finals and Spurs put on a team basketball clinic rarely seen in 14. Last year of course Bron was almost on an island. This year, seems equal footing and rested so no excuses to be made here. It would be odd a man of Lebron's talent to drop 5 freaking finals and three in straight up circumstances (bailed out in 13 by Ray Allen I might add) but it may very well happen.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Corey said:


> I feel you, man. I was working in Akron last year during the Finals and being around that area and seeing how much support they had for LeBron and that team really made me root for them. I watched one of the games at a sports bar in Canton and it was a pretty sweet experience. My DC teams have never been in that position in my lifetime. :lol


Yeah most true Cleveland fans are actually really nice and we ride or die with our teams no matter what happens. The problem is the fanbase has been diluted with all these bandwagoners and LeBron dick-riders who followed him from Miami. Makes it hard for me to be a true fan because we get all this hatred directed at us and people rooting on us to fail each year. Like I don't even care that much about LeBron. I just want to see Cleveland win one championship before I die. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Seeing Durant crumble was beautiful. LOL! Up 3-1 and cannot close the deal. Will forever remember this day.

Amazing comeback by Golden State. Think they win the title in 6. Should be a good series and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Corey said:


> I'm not sure how much it really means but Lue said at one point that he thinks JR Smith is his best perimeter defender on the team, so maybe he can try and neutralize Klay while Kyrie attaches to Steph? :shrug


Kyrie can be a good defender if he is locked in. Problem is he switches off too many times in a game and it could be fatal in a series against Curry and Livingston.

Warriors is going to target Love and Kryie in the pick and roll together so hard in the series. Not sure how the Cavs is going to neutralize that without limiting their minutes together on the court.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*










Nut up and make it happen Ainge!!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

I mean, it's not a huge surprise. The Thunder have been choking away leads the entire season. It makes sense that they would choke in the 2nd half of both game 6 & 7 as well. 

There's going to be a lot of scoring going on in these finals. Best two 3 point shooting teams in the league going at it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



FriedTofu said:


> Kyrie can be a good defender if he is locked in. Problem is he switches off too many times in a game and it could be fatal in a series against Curry and Livingston.


Wut? He's probably the worst defending guard in the league.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Good game and series overall. OKC blew it again last night but worst than game 6 in my opinion, but Warriors proved why they are the champs and so good this season. The finals should be great and cannot wait to see the rematch from a year ago, expecting and hoping for a 7 game series. Taking the Warriors since they really been the best team all season and seem to not be able to be beating at the end.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Smith having passed Shumpert defensively has been a story all season.

Cleveland does not want Kyrie on Curry for 30 minutes, dust off Deladova.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Legion Of Hart said:


> Nut up and make it happen Ainge!!


Kevin Durant gonna join the long, storied list of big name free agents signing with the Celtics.

Like... um.... Dana Barros.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Wut? He's probably the worst defending guard in the league.


He was pretty decent in the game 1 of the finals last year. :shrug

He has the attribute to be not a total liability. If Curry can improve from total liability to a decent defender under two seasons, Kyrie can too if he focus on that part of the game. Guy's still pretty young.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Durant isn't going anywhere.

I don't care that they lost in 7 games in the WCF, this Thunder team is the best opportunity he is going to have at winning the title where he can be a leader. Rookie head coach with rapidly improving players around him, I can't see him on another team.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



FriedTofu said:


> He was pretty decent in the game 1 of the finals last year. :shrug
> 
> He has the attribute to be not a total liability. If Curry can improve from total liability to a decent defender under two seasons, Kyrie can too if he focus on that part of the game. Guy's still pretty young.


Curry is pretty big and long for a point guard and he has the mentality of a champion and MVP, I don't know why Kyrie would improve aswell.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Curry is pretty big and long for a point guard and he has the mentality of a champion and MVP, I don't know why Kyrie would improve aswell.


Effort. Kyrie is the same size as Curry.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Durant will run it back for one more year and then him and Westbrook are bolting. The Thunder eventually are moving back to Seattle.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Chrome @Cleavage @Deadpool @Drago @EyeZac @fighter Dargon @GAD247 @Headliner @Hit @Joel @Joff @Kuja @L-DOPA @Legit BOSS @Lou Generation Era @NotGuilty @Notorious @obby @Perfect Poster @RetepAdam. @scrilla @seabs @Stax Classic @swagger_ROCKS @Tony @Top Shelf

In a series which has played out like an astronomical heroic poem, worthy of Homer or Hesiod, the respective commanding generals of the two armies, Billy Donovan and Steve Kerr, continually sought to best the other's stratagem, obsessively searching for the most advantageous matchups possible for their own squad. 

Several pages back in this thread, after the Warriors fell to what at the time felt like a nearly insurmountable 3-1 series deficit in this best-of-7, this Warriors fan delivered an equally clear-eyed and saddened report, suggesting that Donovan had cracked a crucial code in one-upping the Warriors' favored tactic of "going small," with the newly-minted Oklahoma City "small ball" group dramatically outplaying the Warriors' version of same in both Game 3 and Game 4 in OKC. It was discouraging. 

Perhaps Donovan, as championed by John Calipari and Lon Kruger, among others, had found the magical formula by which to defeat the Warriors, a bold creation that was delivering decisive minutes, blowing the Warriors off of the court. 

As the series progressed, and the Warriors rediscovered their collective footing, it gradually became clear, both from the eye test and the well of numbers available, that Andre Iguodala was providing the Warriors with the far better matchup, especially against Kevin Durant. Kerr, who almost never tinkers with his rotations, had already done so a bit by finding himself exasperated at how he could not sequence together minutes from the bench squad after several calamitous mismatches played out in game after game. Donovan's rotations were flustering Kerr and his coaches, and finally Kerr went with the decision, perhaps partly borne out of wanting to shake the team up but primarily because it seemed the doubtless right move for the sake of yielding the superior results on the floor, Iguodala started the second half of Game 6 in Harrison Barnes's place. 

In the hours leading up to Game 7, many within and without media speculated: Will Kerr start Iguodala over Barnes in Game 7? The Warriors were coy and Kerr's general conservativeness prompted most analysts to guess that it would be Barnes starting Game 7, with Iguodala waiting in the wings. 

Kerr's conservativeness knows limits, however, as last year's Finals matchup against the Cavaliers already proved, in which he relented from "Plan A" to going with "Plan B," having Iguodala start instead of the largely feckless-in-the-Finals Andrew Bogut. 

And so, as Hesiod may have written, Kerr demurred and stirred, and soon the word was heard, and the Warriors' ails were cured. Iguodala would, in fact, get the start, with Barnes on the bench.

"Iggy" did quite a bit more than start, however. He represented the glue that kept the Warriors together as a team throughout Game 7, giving Kerr 43 terrific, mercilessly focused minutes. 

Iguodala did all of the little things that help the Warriors fire on all cylinders. His defensive contributions were plentiful, and he supplied the Dubs with just enough assists and rebounds and points, while constantly seeing more than just about any other NBA player sees on the court, and feeding his teammates information. That is one of my favorite parts of being at an NBA game live. Iguodala is such a fountain of wisdom on this Warriors team and you see that over and over again, even if he is not playing well. 

Klay Thompson started out ice cold with a rough 0/7 stretch to begin the game but he warmed up quite well indeed, going a fairly decent--considering how much of a hole he put himself in--7/19 from the field and an especially strong 6/11 from three-point range. 

Draymond Green went into his stout "jack of all trades" mode that is fun to watch. Little bit of scoring, a good deal of rebounding, a few assists. Good "double foul" call by the refs on the looked-like-a-DDT-by-Steve Adams tangle, haha. Green was definitely fouled a couple of times on drives that weren't called, as he protested, and the refs missed a pair of Warriors fouls committed on Kevin Durant, but overall this was a well-officiated game.

Steph Curry broke another record, for most three-pointers made in an NBA playoff Game 7, with, appropriately, seven. For a little while the superstar who has posted .669 TS% on 32% usage resulting in 30 points per game or per 36 had been absent without leave, but he returned with a vengeance in the latter games of this series, and delivered numerous haymakers to the Thunder late in the ballgame. Curry occasionally looked like he was not human but rather an expression of suspended animation with his ball-handling, both creating space to hit threes or in his drives to the basket. That drive resulting in the kissing layup off the top of the window to close out the first half may have been the shot of the night. 

Harrison Barnes was rather terrific as a reserve, giving the Dubs some consistently good minutes and scoring what seemed like a "big" five points--that three-pointer he hit off of the Anderson Varejao assist was a major ingredient in building up that rout of a third quarter (29 to 12, Warriors against Thunder) that was where it could easily be argued the Warriors "won" the game, via scoring outburst. The bench was combustible in that third quarter, with Shaun Livingston finally helping out again, most notably with a badass drive and dunk while the Thunder were in a strange daze in transition which knocked the roof off Oracle Arena. The aforementioned Varejao almost stole the show, with one of the best two-minute-long "bench pops" you will ever find, scoring 2 points, assisting Barnes and assisting his fellow Brazilian Leandro Barbosa. I thought Barbosa was the "Brazilian Blur," but perhaps Varejao is the "Brazilian Blur Brother" ala the "Splash Brothers"? Varejao rolled to the rim so smoothly, and Barbosa, after having fallen off of Kerr's spools of rotations, made an impact with his six points and one assist and one rebound, another outstanding two-minute _soirée_. 

Festus Ezeli was another sturdy big for the Dubs, under limited circumstances. 

Early in the second quarter when the Warriors as a team were just not scoring at all, Mo Speights hit a three-pointer! :mark: Haha.

Durant, with 27 tonight, scored at least 25 points in all seven games of the Conference Finals, and only Michael Jordan and LeBron James have been able to say they did that before. 

The "Splash Brothers" made history as well, both surpassing the previous record for three-pointers in a seven-game series, 28 by Ray Allen and Dennis Scott. Thompson ended up with 30 three-pointers. 

Thank you for the congrats from *Chrome*, *SEJ*, *Perfect Poster*, heh, *Kuja*, and others.

On to the NBA Finals for the second straight year! When I was first getting hooked on the Warriors as a little kid enjoying the exploits of the "RUN TMC" trio of Tim Hardaway, Mitch Richmond and Chris Mullin, or first hearing of Latrell Sprewell attacking P.J. Carlesimo and reading about it in the _San Francisco Chronicle_ while pretending to listen to the teacher, or completing my geometry and calculus homework or reading a book in my car at the presently-named Oracle Arena parking lot before the doors opened up, or, yes, I will say it, when the new ownership group came in and declared, five years before attaining the 2015 NBA Championship, that they had a five-year plan to "add a banner" alongside the lonely ensign honoring the Warriors' 1975 NBA Championship... ...they have four, you know, going back to 1947 and 1956 in Philadelphia!... ...Anyway, I never thought that thousands upon thousands of Warriors fans including myself would see a team not only win the NBA Championship but make it back to the NBA Finals the very next year on a quest to repeat. 

That was what was so oddly refreshing and retro and nostalgic about this Western Conference Finals series once the Thunder attained their distinct 3-1 advantage: it almost knocked away the glitz and glory of the past couple of years and made the Warriors feel like underdogs all over again. Whether they were or not remains beside the point, perhaps. The Thunder team that took down the NBA's "Terminator" in the San Antonio Spurs was formidable in almost every single regard, and this was the rare series that more than lived up to the hype, in spite of a few blowouts mixed in with the hotly contested games. Thunder fans should be proud of their team, and the Thunder, though doubtless not wanting to hear this, should be proud of their season and look to build on it next season. 

For now, though, bring on LeBron and the Cavs! :woo :woo :woo

:chefcurry :klay :dray IGGY. BARNES. BOGUT. LIVINGSTON. EZELI. VAREJAO. BARBOSA. SPEIGHTS. 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

^^^ The epic of WARRIORS imo :curry


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Always said, the Warriors are never out until their down 10 with a minute to play, no lead is insurmountable.

Igudala can not start next season, need to keep his knees fresh for when we really need him. Should be interesting to see what the Warriors do in FA after Barnes gets his sorry ass out the door.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Poor Lebron:lol

Gonna lose another finals and go 2-5

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Yeah. I could see if the Thunder lost in the Semifinals. Durant would have a large incentive to leave or at least entertain a handful of suitors. But losing like this pretty much guarantees I think that he's gonna give it one more go at it with them.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Curry is pretty big and long for a point guard and he has the mentality of a champion and MVP, I don't know why Kyrie would improve aswell.


They are literally the same height, with Kyrie being a few pounds heavier. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Wut? He's probably the worst defending guard in the league.


He's actually pretty good when he's locked in & putting in the effort.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*






This guy is too much :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

would like to know what magic thinks of the choklahoma city blunder now. russ is a big time talent but remains a chucker beyond the paint. that, along with his inability to close/take care of the ball in pressure-filled moments hinders the thunder's greatness imo.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

NBA is so garbage now. I can't believe I'm saying this, but LeBeta please save basketball from these chuckers.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



RetepAdam. said:


> Kevin Durant gonna join the long, storied list of big name free agents signing with the Celtics.
> 
> Like... um.... Dana Barros.


Shaq joined the Celtics in Free Agency :draper2



Fighter Daron said:


> Wut? He's probably the worst defending guard in the league.


Irving's most likely going to get lit up by Curry (and likewise, I don't see Curry being much of a problem for Irving to score against unless Thompson guards him, in that case Smith's probably going to light up Curry). 

But with that said, last season in his lone finals game, Irving had a pretty impressive performance on the defensive end. He didn't lock down Curry or anything but he made Curry have to work for a lot of his shots, stayed with him for the most part and had some huge plays on that end. He forced a couple turnovers and as we know had the huge game saving block at the end of the fourth. And he did all of this while clearly not being 100% with the bad ankle that had kept him out for most of the playoffs.

If he can put on a pretty good defensive performance on a bad leg, I see no reason why he can't at the very least do what he did in that one game, which is not allow Curry to do what ever he wants on offense and have to work for a lot of his shots. That's really all you can ask out of the person defending him. The problem now is that the Warriors are much more dangerous as a team, and Green being able to run the offense and Irving having to run through or avoid picks (something he's absolutely horrible at) will make guarding Curry a tough task, which is why I think Irving will most likely get lit up by him. 



WrestlingOracle said:


> By the way, Bron had absolutely no shot his first finals and Spurs put on a team basketball clinic rarely seen in 14. Last year of course Bron was almost on an island. This year, seems equal footing and rested so no excuses to be made here. It would be odd a man of Lebron's talent to drop 5 freaking finals and three in straight up circumstances (*bailed out in 13 by Ray Allen I might add*) but it may very well happen.


I laugh every time I hear people say that Ray Allen bailed out LeBron in that game. If it wasn't for LeBron scoring 16 points in the fourth quarter when his team was struggling offensively, the Heat wouldn't have been in the position to tie it up in the first place. Also, Bosh never gets credit for getting the offensive rebound that got Allen in that position in the first place :mj2

Anyways, my thoughts on this finals match up:

LeBron's one of the most talented athletes of our times, and we probably won't see anyone like him again. But we will probably never see a team like the Warriors. This is one of those situations where LeBron's pretty much out of his league.

This series is where Kevin Love and Kyrie Irving will be more valuable than ever before. How they play on both ends of the floor will determine whether this series is a one sided live broadcasted gang rape or a close contested series that sees Cleveland earn its first championship in 50+ years. LeBron could have the second best finals series performance of his career (since nothing he will do from here on out will beat what he did last season), but if Love and Irving can't contribute on BOTH ENDS (that means playing sufficient defense on Curry and Green like the Thunder did for most of the series), the Cavaliers have no chance of winning this series.

With that said, this is going to be interesting. We already know what kind of challenges await the Cavs, but what about the Warriors? How will they deal with the back court of Irving and Smith? They can't put Thompson on Irving or else Curry will just get lit up by Smith, so what kind of damage will Irving cause on the offensive end? How aggressive will LeBron be? You know Barnes is going to defend him most likely, how much will LeBron take advantage of that? How much will Delly cover Curry? How will they defend against Cleveland's three point shooting? Cleveland is possibly the only team capable of out shooting Golden State from deep. How will Golden State deal with Cleveland's rebounding? You know Love and Thompson are going to be causing problems, and offensive rebounds typically disrupt the opposing teams offense. How will Golden State guard Channing Frye, who has been a nightmare for opposing teams? How well will Golden State's bench play against Cleveland's defensive heavy bench squad?

And most importantly: is Anderson Varejao simply apart of some planned screwjob against the Warriors? (obvious sarcasm)

I've got the Warriors winning this thing in five games and nothing will change my mind on the matter. But with that said, I will not rule out the possibility of this being an interesting and close series, and I would not be at all shocked if the Cavaliers end up winning this thing too. After all, this is LeBron we are talking about here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

*Awfully nice of Golden State to make that an entertaining series and not just a straight forward one for them.

At the end of the day, OKC getting past San Antonio and taking Golden State to 7 is a great season for them. Yeah 3-1 up to 4-3 down dilutes it but they still had a great Play Offs run. They did play their own part in their downfall in Games 6 and 7 though but it wasn't a total bottle job. It's disrespectful to the quality of the Warriors to suggest that. The issue with them not handling the pressure of being out in front at the death is a massive season long one though that badly needs correcting before they can get to another Finals. 

Can see Cavs/Dubs going 4-3 with no road wins.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



AlternateDemise said:


> Shaq joined the Celtics in Free Agency :draper2


At age 38 on the veteran's minimum. :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:15763586

Well, I guess he can keep on laughing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Westbrook laughing about Curry is going to be one of those things they put in the top ten lists for "when taunting comes back to haunt you" or something like that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Cavs gonna smack these fake champions


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

I'm picking the Cavs in 6. Despite what some people would have you believe, they are a better team than OKC. They are a completely different type of team than OKC. 

For one thing, they are actually a team. Unlike OKC who collapsed in the 3rd quarter last night. Who were arguing & acting like they were down by 15 when they were only down 3. LeBron isn't going to be taking a bunch of dumb shots & turning it over like Durant & Westbrook did. Unlike OKC, the Cavs can keep up with GS at the 3 pt shot.

It's going to be an interesting series to say the least. Rick Barry said himself last night that GS won't beat the Cavs playing at the level they were against OKC.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Amazing WCF we witnessed. One for the ages. Near on par with the Kings/Lakers from 2002. It was a huge ratings success and much deserved. I haven't seen this much discussion on a Conference Finals for a long time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Early prediction for the final is Golden State in 6. But that ONLY if Curry is 100%


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Golden state in 8 IMO

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Randumo24 said:


> I'm picking the Cavs in 6. Despite what some people would have you believe, they are a better team than OKC. They are a completely different type of team than OKC.
> 
> For one thing, they are actually a team. Unlike OKC who collapsed in the 3rd quarter last night. Who were arguing & acting like they were down by 15 when they were only down 3. LeBron isn't going to be taking a bunch of dumb shots & turning it over like Durant & Westbrook did. Unlike OKC, the Cavs can keep up with GS at the 3 pt shot.
> 
> It's going to be an interesting series to say the least. Rick Barry said himself last night that GS won't beat the Cavs playing at the level they were against OKC.


I agree with this the only thing is we need to make sure that JR Smith doesn't take stupid shots because he sometimes does, but I think Irving will have a field day if Curry is guarding him and like you said we actually play like a team and we move the ball and you have one of the best passers in the game in LeBron on top of that he's one of the best players of our generation. I think LeBron is going to be a little extra motivated since he's facing the same team from last years finals and with us being fully healthy we are definitely winning it all


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Randumo24 said:


> I'm picking the Cavs in 6. Despite what some people would have you believe, they are a better team than OKC. They are a completely different type of team than OKC.
> 
> For one thing, they are actually a team. Unlike OKC who collapsed in the 3rd quarter last night. Who were arguing & acting like they were down by 15 when they were only down 3. LeBron isn't going to be taking a bunch of dumb shots & turning it over like Durant & Westbrook did. Unlike OKC, the Cavs can keep up with GS at the 3 pt shot.
> 
> It's going to be an interesting series to say the least. Rick Barry said himself last night that GS won't beat the Cavs playing at the level they were against OKC.


OKC matches up much better against Golden State than the Cavs do, something a lot of people keep ignoring for some odd reason. The Cavs may be the better team (and I think the gap between them and OKC is bigger than people think), OKC was none the less better built to face GS than Cleveland.

Odds are this isn't going to be a very competitive series, and I doubt this will go past five games.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Warriors are the real deal despite what anyone might say. Luckily for Cavaliers they have DEPTH in their bench, SIZE with lenghty long armed quick feet defenders, and LEBRON JAMES. I'm excited to see Seth Curry's fans go nuts when he makes a 3 only to see a ridiculous SLAM DUNK on the other end via Lebron, Thompson, JR Smitty, etc. etc. quieting them all down


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



AlternateDemise said:


> OKC matches up much better against Golden State than the Cavs do, something a lot of people keep ignoring for some odd reason. The Cavs may be the better team (and I think the gap between them and OKC is bigger than people think), OKC was none the less better built to face GS than Cleveland.
> 
> Odds are this isn't going to be a very competitive series, and I doubt this will go past five games.


You're looking at this from a very narrow perspective. OKC is designed to compete with GS in a similar manner to how the Cavs were last year in the finals. Any time they got down by points, they panicked & couldn't really come back from it. 

They also had the same weaknesses. Lack of perimeter threats, lack of a driving threat outside of two people, and a severe lack of depth. GS did to the Thunder what they did to the Cavs in the finals last year. They didn't beat them with overwhelming play, they wore them out with depth. Against OKC, GS could collapse any drives because they didn't have much to fear as a perimeter threat except KD.

The Cavs may be a bit less defensively than OKC, but they are much better on offense. You can't collapse the lane when Kyrie & LeBron have the ball because there are always multiple perimeter threats on the floor at all times. The Cavs also have plenty of depth to compete with GS, as they go 9 deep in their rotation(while OKC was only going 7). 

You appear to have an ignorance about what the Cavs are capable of doing. If GS plays at the level they did against OKC, the Cavs will mop the floor with them.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

As a Celtics fan, I'd love to see Durant in Celtic green. Alas I see him doing a LeBron contract in the offseason with OKC. Two years with an opt-out after one year. This way when the new CBA kicks in and the cap goes up, there's more money available for a max deal either in OKC or elsewhere. He can see how the next year plays out before moving on or staying long-term. 

I say Golden State in 7, although I wouldn't be shocked if the Cavs do win this series. They are much healthier compared to where they were in last year's Finals. Of course, the series will hang on whether Kyrie or Love can both be consistent with their play. They were good the first couple of series, but disappeared for stretches in the ECF.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Ronzilla said:


> Warriors are the real deal despite what anyone might say. Luckily for Cavaliers they have DEPTH in their bench, SIZE with lenghty long armed quick feet defenders, and LEBRON JAMES. I'm excited to see Seth Curry's fans go nuts when he makes a 3 only to see a ridiculous SLAM DUNK on the other end via Lebron, Thompson, JR Smitty, etc. etc. quieting them all down


Giving 2 to take 3 sounds pretty good :quimby


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Mr. Socko said:


> Giving 2 to take 3 sounds pretty good :quimby


You Irish and your jokes lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Randumo24 said:


> You're looking at this from a very narrow perspective. OKC is designed to compete with GS in a similar manner to how the Cavs were last year in the finals. Any time they got down by points, they panicked & couldn't really come back from it.
> 
> They also had the same weaknesses. Lack of perimeter threats, lack of a driving threat outside of two people, and a severe lack of depth. GS did to the Thunder what they did to the Cavs in the finals last year. They didn't beat them with overwhelming play, they wore them out with depth. Against OKC, GS could collapse any drives because they didn't have much to fear as a perimeter threat except KD.
> 
> ...


I think you are looking at this series with too much homerism.

OKC was a better match up against the Warriors due to their length and Durant being a nightmare matchup against them as a small ball PF. OKC was not designed the same to compete in a similar manner as the Cavs last year. OKC could run with the Warriors, their bigs are athletic and could cope with that style while maintaining rim protection with 2 of Adams, Durant or Ibaka. OKC weakness is the lack of bench scoring without sacrificing that defence when they are giving their stars a rest due to the Warriors strength in depth. But even so, OKC have enough offence to go toe to toe with the Warriors in a shootout, the Cavs of last year don't.

Lebron and Kyrie panic as well and started chucking against the Raptors in games 3 and 4. So it happens to all the superstars when pressure gets to them. That's what makes the Warriors so special, their chucking is actually shots they don't mind Thompson and Curry to take.

The Cavs weakness against the Dubs is their 2nd and 3rd best players are weak pick and roll defenders. They might be 'slightly weaker' on defence than OKC just by looking at stats, but that weakness will be abused by the Warriors' strength whenever Love and Kyrie share the court. Does Lue has the guts to sit either of them for long stretches and limit their minutes together?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



FriedTofu said:


> The Cavs weakness against the Dubs is their 2nd and 3rd best players are weak pick and roll defenders. They might be 'slightly weaker' on defence than OKC just by looking at stats, but that weakness will be abused by the Warriors' strength whenever Love and Kyrie share the court. Does Lue has the guts to sit either of them for long stretches and limit their minutes together?


Looking at the Cavaliers and Warriors with as much objectivity as possible, this is what I keep coming back to as well. The Warriors will unquestionably endeavor to dissect the Cavaliers' greatest weakness, which is the soft underbelly of second- and third-biggest stars against the pick-and-roll. Kevin Love is especially going to be targeted in this realm by Golden State. 

The Cavs are excellent, though, and I am expecting a six- or seven-game series, with the possibility of, as @seabs suggested, no road team attaining a win. If the Warriors of last night's game show up for something close to the duration of the Finals, however, I could also see it being resolved in five. I've watched Steph Curry for enough games in my life to believe that he was sincerely not feeling so hot for a few games of the series but with each of the latter three games, based on the naked eye test, he looked better and better. This isn't said to diminish anything that the Thunder succeeded in doing because they played fabulously for much of the Western Conference Finals but Curry and Green also played almost hilariously abysmally right in the middle of the series, contributing to the blowouts the Warriors endured at the hands of a Thunder team that matched up about as well as any team could against this Warriors squad. I would not expect a repeat of that against the Cavaliers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

@DesolationRow amazing comeback by GS. :clap
@Showtime crazy turn of events, bruh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> @DesolationRow amazing comeback by GS. :clap
> @Showtime crazy turn of events, bruh.


Wagg in the thread :mj2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Notorious said:


> Wagg in the thread :mj2


Sometimes I just have to suck it up and let everyone know that I LAWST. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Wagg, how much did you have to tip the bouncer to get in here?

I'm feeling a Dubs clean sweep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

The Warriors have yet to face a fully healthy Cavs team in a 7 game series. On the other hand, they've assembled one of the most savage teams in recent NBA history. And they're getting 4 games at home. So yeah.

Realistically speaking: Warriors in 6 again. Maybe 7.

Foolishly optimistic Cleveland fan speaking: Cavs in 6.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Golden State in 5.

book it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



DesolationRow said:


> Looking at the Cavaliers and Warriors with as much objectivity as possible, this is what I keep coming back to as well. The Warriors will unquestionably endeavor to dissect the Cavaliers' greatest weakness, which is the soft underbelly of second- and third-biggest stars against the pick-and-roll. Kevin Love is especially going to be targeted in this realm by Golden State.
> 
> The Cavs are excellent, though, and I am expecting a six- or seven-game series, with the possibility of, as @seabs suggested, no road team attaining a win. If the Warriors of last night's game show up for something close to the duration of the Finals, however, I could also see it being resolved in five. I've watched Steph Curry for enough games in my life to believe that he was sincerely not feeling so hot for a few games of the series but with each of the latter three games, based on the naked eye test, he looked better and better. This isn't said to diminish anything that the Thunder succeeded in doing because they played fabulously for much of the Western Conference Finals but Curry and Green also played almost hilariously abysmally right in the middle of the series, contributing to the blowouts the Warriors endured at the hands of a Thunder team that matched up about as well as any team could against this Warriors squad. I would not expect a repeat of that against the Cavaliers.


I think it really depends on whether Love and Kyrie can do enough on offence to offset the obvious weakness. When they don't Cavs lost to the Raptors in Toronto. But when they did, they blew everyone else away this postseason.

X factor is whether JR and Fyre can keep at shooting 3s at such a high % to make teams pay for leaving them open.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Ive heard a few people say this is a sweep, no way on earth this is a sweep. Even if half the squad gets injured LeBron would go into beast mode and not allow it like how he carried his team to a 2/1 lead with game 4 in Cleveland almost winning it. 

I would love for LeBron to pull it off but it qont be easy, this series isnt going to be anything less than six games and chances are seven. 

I like the Warriors but I cant stand Draymond Green, the plays he did to Adams, which he should bave been punished for, the taunting in which other players do get techs for doing much less and he gets away with and not to mention the hook ddt he did the other day and just flopped like a fish out of water. 

I dont like him. Rest of the crew Im cool with.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Adams is widely considered the dirtiest player in the league, he had it coming even if it wasn't just a normal basketball motion for Draymond.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



BruiserKC said:


> As a Celtics fan, I'd love to see Durant in Celtic green. Alas I see him doing a LeBron contract in the offseason with OKC. Two years with an opt-out after one year. This way when the new CBA kicks in and the cap goes up, there's more money available for a max deal either in OKC or elsewhere. He can see how the next year plays out before moving on or staying long-term.


In fact, that is what's going to happen.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Durant will never win a ring if he's the leader of the team. Doesn't seem like he has that leadership quality in him consider how much of a whiner he can be. He can be the number one scoring option but actually leading the team doesn't appear to be something he is capable of doing. Get him a proven leader and he'll win a title if all he needs to do is score points.

He's like the driver who gets lost on the way to the party and has to call somebody who is already there for directions.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



EyeZac said:


> Durant will never win a ring if he's the leader of the team. Doesn't seem like he has that leadership quality in him consider how much of a whiner he can be. He can be the number one scoring option but actually leading the team doesn't appear to be something he is capable of doing. Get him a proven leader and he'll win a title if all he needs to do is score points.
> 
> He's like the driver who gets lost on the way to the party and has to call somebody who is already there for directions.


Like Lebron joining Wade in 2010?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Randumo24 said:


> You're looking at this from a very narrow perspective.


No I'm not.



Randumo24 said:


> OKC is designed to compete with GS in a similar manner to how the Cavs were last year in the finals.


What does last season have to do with this season?



Randumo24 said:


> The Cavs may be a bit less defensively than OKC, but they are much better on offense. You can't collapse the lane when Kyrie & LeBron have the ball because there are always multiple perimeter threats on the floor at all times. The Cavs also have plenty of depth to compete with GS, as they go 9 deep in their rotation(while OKC was only going 7).


1. The Cavaliers are more than a bit worse defensively than the Thunder are.

2. You're ignoring the fact that Cleveland still has two big defensive liabilities in their starting line up who are averaging more than 30 minutes per game in the playoffs and are playing at the same positions as Stephen Curry and Draymond Green, Golden State's two best players and main ball distributors. It doesn't matter how good Cleveland's offense is. If they can't slow down Golden State's offense, which is better than Cleveland's and, by the way, is something the Thunder did, they aren't winning anything.



Randumo24 said:


> You appear to have an ignorance about what the Cavs are capable of doing.


You're actually going to claim that after you just got done saying this:



Randumo24 said:


> LeBron isn't going to be taking a bunch of dumb shots & turning it over like Durant & Westbrook did.


LeBron takes a lot of dumb shots on a daily basis. On a per game basis there's about four or five shots that he takes that are unwarranted, disrupt the Cavaliers offense and involved little or no ball movement and simply him running out the clock. And in regards to turnovers? He's not going to turn it over at the rate that Westbrook and Durant did if that's what you're implying, but he's still pretty prone to turning the ball over at a complicatedly retarded rate (although to his credit, he cut down on the turnovers in the series against Toronto, I don't know what his stats were but I'm almost certain he was well below his average rate). The Warriors are also much more capable of guarding LeBron than the Pistons, Hawks and Raptors are. Either way, LeBron will take dumb shots and he will turn the ball over a lot. It's been happening with him his entire career, I doubt it's going to stop now.

And in case you want to say "but it's the NBA finals, he's going to play smarter", lets have a little history lesson shall we? Game 1 of the NBA finals from last season, the game is tied and the Cavaliers have a near full final possession of the game with the chance to steal the first game. So what does LeBron do? He gets the ball from Irving, dribbles the time out, and (I want to put as much emphasis on this as I can) despite the Cavaliers being TIED, LeBron takes a CONTESTED STEP BACK THREE POINTER. And in case you forgot what happened, he missed. Oh and the Cavs lost. 

FYI, I live in Ohio and don't have the NBA league pass, so watching the Cavs was the only choice I had. I know a lot more than you do about what they are capable of. There's a reason why the people who actually have an understanding of the Cavaliers team don't see them having much of a chance against Golden State. 



Randumo24 said:


> If GS plays at the level they did against OKC, the Cavs will mop the floor with them.


Are you really that clueless about how basketball works?

OKC was one of a very small sample size of teams in the NBA that actually matched up well against Golden State. They had a point guard who could frustrate Curry on both ends, good defense both in the starting line up and off the bench at SG against Thompson (and we all know how that turned out), they had arguably the hardest match up for Draymond Green at the offensive end in Serge Ibaka, and OKC had their size advantage that forced Golden State to, for the most part, stay away from the small ball line up. And to top it all off, OKC had the luxury of brilliant coaching through out the series by Billy Donovan who saw the advantages in his line up and used them to make this a tough and competitive series.

Cleveland does not have this. Kyrie Irving isn't going to frustrate Curry on defense. Kevin Love will most likely get eaten alive by Draymond Green considering how he is slow, doesn't have much length and is not a good defender. Unless Kevin shoots well above his average in this years playoffs (which hasn't been very good fyi), the only note worthy things he will do in this series is help run the offense with his passing and rebound. They don't have the bigs to take Golden State out of their small ball line up. And before you say they can go small ball too, keep in mind that doing so has given Cleveland mixed results through out the season. Sometimes it worked out great for them, other times it ended up being disastrous for them. Could it work against Golden State? Sure, but until I see it happen, I have no reason to believe that it will happen.

Basically to sum up what I just said, Cleveland isn't going to be able to create the same problems the Thunder did. It's not to say the Thunder are the better team, but match ups are a very important factor in basketball. It's one of the reasons why OKC was able to beat the Spurs, it's one of the reasons why Atlanta was able to beat Boston, If you don't match up well with a team (which Cleveland doesn't in this case), then you have to hope for more than their standards performances out of the main contributors of the team. Cleveland winning this series is going to require either near perfect execution by the Cavaliers on both ends, OR Golden State has to have a very bad series, worse than how they performed against OKC.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

If you think Draymond / Adams is dirty, wait till you get a view of Dellavedova.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Honchkrow said:


> If you think Draymond / Adams is dirty, wait till you get a view of Dellavedova.


I'm honestly expecting Delly to put a leg lock on Curry, followed by Green performing an arm drag on Love. It's gonna be a slobber knocker folks!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Any predictions for Game 1 tomorrow night, fellas?

Does Golden State come out a little tired after the long, emotional, and exhausting 7 game series against OKC? Maybe Cleveland has the hot hand after being well rested and shoots lights out from 3 to steal one on the road?

Does LeBron take over in the paint and get to the line so many times that Golden State's bigs get in foul trouble and Cleveland proves to dominate on the boards and slow the game down because of it?

Or does Golden State's comeback success carry over and the Splash Bros prove to be too much to handle from beyond the arc? They just too good at home?

Someone tell me how many more technicals or flagrants it'll take to get Draymond suspended a game. :lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

i don't think they'll be exhausted considering they stayed home and relaxed after the last series ended. 2 full days rest is sufficient for a team that isn't old. 

if the warriors beat the best rebounding team in the league just now, boards shouldn't be an issue against the cavs.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*






The fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Champ said:


> i don't think they'll be exhausted considering they stayed home and relaxed after the last series ended. 2 full days rest is sufficient for a team that isn't old.
> 
> if the warriors beat the best rebounding team in the league just now, boards shouldn't be an issue against the cavs.


Kevin Love and Tristian Thompson are better rebounders than anyone on the Thunder. The Cavs won't necessarily out rebound the Warriors in the fashion OKC did (like one game in the regular season where they had an insane rebounding advantage, I can't remember what it was but it was a pretty high number). But none the less, those two are going to cause problems.

Is Iggy going to be starting in game 1? If so, then man, this might be more one sided than I thought.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Sucks I'm working tomorrow night for the game but will try and watch a live stream on the mobile device. Do not care who wins this series but just hoping for a fun and tough competitive Finals, that goes 7 games. My dream would be if almost every game was close and went down to the wire, no blow outs please at all.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Rocketmansid said:


> Sucks I'm working tomorrow night for the game but will try and watch a live stream on the mobile device. Do not care who wins this series but just hoping for a fun and tough competitive Finals, that goes 7 games. My dream would be if almost every game was close and went down to the wire, no blow outs please at all.


Sadly I doubt that's going to be the case. But we'll see.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



AlternateDemise said:


> Sadly I doubt that's going to be the case. But we'll see.


I figure we get maybe 2-3 blowouts with the rest being close games. I'm atleast expecting and hoping game 1 is a thriller, especially like last year. Cavailers in my opinion are a better team than OKC so should give the Warriors even more fits. OKC was able to make it a very interesting series against Golden State so no reason why the Cavs cannot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Wonder what GSW will do to replace Barnes at starting SF, and if they'd consider Horford as a Bogut replacement.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

They can bring back Bazemore to replace Barnes. No difference really. Barnes is gonna be a bandit next month. Someone needs to charge him of conspiracy of robbery.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Bazemore? That washed up summer leaguer?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Hey... He did alright for the Hawks this year and be alot cheaper doppelganger :draper2


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Rocketmansid said:


> I figure we get maybe 2-3 blowouts with the rest being close games. I'm atleast expecting and hoping game 1 is a thriller, especially like last year. Cavailers in my opinion are a better team than OKC so should give the Warriors even more fits. OKC was able to make it a very interesting series against Golden State so no reason why the Cavs cannot.


I've already pointed this out numerous times but why not. Basketball isn't about "if you're a better team then you're gonna do better against one team than the other". It's not that simple.

Simply put, OKC matched up very well with Golden State. Cleveland on the other hand matches up horribly and has weaknesses that you know Golden State is going to horribly abuse. 

The simple fact of the matter is, it's very likely that this series is going to be extremely one sided. Unless the Cavaliers as a whole play absolutely out of their minds basketball or the Warriors play below their standards, this series is probably ending in four or five games. And I hate the idea of it because I really want to see a competitive finals series. But I don't see it happening.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Stax Classic said:


> *Wonder what GSW will do to replace Barnes at starting SF*, and if they'd consider Horford as a Bogut replacement.












:draper2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

Maybe if he matches Curry's current deal :ti

It'd be more interesting if Durant went to SAS with Teague or something.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

I much rather have Conley than Teague. 

But I guess Teague would be fine with me. It all depends on how much of an hurry the Hawks are to promote Schroder as the starter.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

I think we see Conley to the Spurs, with the Grizzlies drafting Wade Baldwin IV.



Stax Classic said:


> Bazemore? That washed up summer leaguer?


Bazemore's come a long way from bench celebration guy.

He was a very useful player for the Hawks this year.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*










Nice quick arrest before the finals start.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Randumo24 said:


> Nice quick arrest before the finals start.


Who that?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Fighter Daron said:


> Who that?


A teacher who just got arrested for having sex with her 13 y/o student.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

It's okay though, it's a woman. We should probably be punishing the male pig of a student though :draper2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

They just said it on Sportscenter. Draymond is one Flagrant 1 foul away from a one game suspension and a Flagrant 2 will get him a two game suspension.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*

A thread about the 2012 St Louis Cardinals in 2016?


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Tony said:


> The fuck is this? :lmao


0:20 :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Corey said:


> They just said it on Sportscenter. Draymond is one Flagrant 1 foul away from a one game suspension and a Flagrant 2 will get him a two game suspension.


The sad thing is, that actually means he can get away with more than usual. The NBA doesn't want to suspend him. He'd practically have to shoot someone to get suspended at this point.

Btw, he's also 2 technicals away from an automatic suspension on the technical limit as well. Meaning again, he can get away with more.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Corey said:


> They just said it on Sportscenter. Draymond is one Flagrant 1 foul away from a one game suspension and a Flagrant 2 will get him a two game suspension.


Green getting suspended would be HUGE for the Cavaliers. Sadly I don't see it happening.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



AlternateDemise said:


> I've already pointed this out numerous times but why not. Basketball isn't about "if you're a better team then you're gonna do better against one team than the other". It's not that simple.
> 
> Simply put, OKC matched up very well with Golden State. Cleveland on the other hand matches up horribly and has weaknesses that you know Golden State is going to horribly abuse.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is, it's very likely that this series is going to be extremely one sided. Unless the Cavaliers as a whole play absolutely out of their minds basketball or the Warriors play below their standards, this series is probably ending in four or five games. And I hate the idea of it because I really want to see a competitive finals series. But I don't see it happening.


I sure hope you are wrong and we get a competitive series that goes 6 games atleast. Do not want a 4 or 5 game series that is a domination. This should be one of the greatest of all time Finals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



FitChi said:


> A thread about the 2012 St Louis Cardinals in 2016?


:woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer :mark: :mark: :mark: WELCOME TO WRESTLING FORUM FELLOW SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS FAN! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo 

GIANTS WIN! :mark: 

WARRIORS tonight! :woo 

Oracle is going to be lit as the kids say! :banderas :side: 

Dellavedova signing the three-year deal with PeakSportsAUS for sneakers. Will the sneakers fly off the shelves with such reckless abandon that they knock people unconscious? :lol

WARRIORS! FINALS: GAME 1 TONIGHT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH PUNK (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors*

Piss on Golden State.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



AlternateDemise said:


> Kevin Love and Tristian Thompson are better rebounders than anyone on the Thunder. The Cavs won't necessarily out rebound the Warriors in the fashion OKC did (like one game in the regular season where they had an insane rebounding advantage, I can't remember what it was but it was a pretty high number). But none the less, those two are going to cause problems.


thing is, i could see kev's defensive deficiencies catching up with him and preventing him from logging heavy minutes.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I think Kyrie's defensive deficiencies are being overblown in here. While he's not generally a good defender, it's more of an effort than lack of ability. When he's motivated, he can actually be pretty good. ESPN posted a nice little stat that, between game 1 of the finals & the regular season this year, Curry is only shooting 27% when guarded by Kyrie.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Good luck Golden State!

I'm going for the Warriors just like I did last year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738488558701318144
Welcome to the Bryan Colangelo era!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Warriors you better not fuck this up. Destroy the Cavs in 4, please, and send a reminder to Believeland that it's hopeless.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Hey DesRow what ever happen to brandon rush did he get injured or do the warriors have too much depth that he can't get playing time. I don't think i've heard his name at all this post season.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

@DesolationRow *Thoughts on Curry not wanting to be THE GUY?*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Randumo24 said:


> I think Kyrie's defensive deficiencies are being overblown in here. While he's not generally a good defender, it's more of an effort than lack of ability. When he's motivated, he can actually be pretty good. ESPN posted a nice little stat that, between game 1 of the finals & the regular season this year, Curry is only shooting 27% when guarded by Kyrie.


Kyrie has the physical capabilities of being a very good defender. He's 6'3 with longer than average arms for a PG. His problem is that he doesn't fight around screens, gets beat on the dribble easily and gets caught ball watching. His defensive abilities aren't being overblown, they're a legitimate concern that can be exploited until he can consistently become more motivated and smart at that end.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738488558701318144
> Welcome to the Bryan Colangelo era!


Shouldn't they have just taken Schroeder in the draft then


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Cavs role players gonna have to step up if they hope to make a game out of this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

We got a game here!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

That 3rd quarter was GREAT. Even though Steph has pretty much taken this game off. :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Curry playing down to Kyrie's level this game. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Cleveland ain't gonna do shit in this series if they can't even stop the second squad of GSW. Don't need Curry when Livingston is having the game of his life.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

No where to hide Kyrie against the Warriors. Barnes post up or Livingston shooting mid range over him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Not good news for the Cavs when the Warriors are doing this and both Klay and Curry haven't done much tonight.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Why is Frye seeing so little minutes? He is the one different factor from the team that got blown out at home in the regular season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*










That Warriors bench was too deep. Imagine how much worse this could get if the splash brothers turn up. This is what happens when you get spoiled with a weak Eastern Conference and don't play any real threats. We're only one game in and I'm already getting my damn heart broken...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

OKC needed to pull the trigger when they had the chance in game 6. Blew their shot and a chance to have an exciting finals. 

Fuck the Warriors and these boring ass blowouts. Team has had a lucky horseshoe up their ass last two years.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Wow only one game in and I'm starting to feel sad, also LeBron has looked awful tonight


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

It's only one game. Geez. The Warriors also got blown out by OKC in games 3 and 4 and went on to win the series.

Adjustments will be made. Let's wait after games 2 and 3 before saying the finals will suck. I wouldn't bet against any team with Lebron on it. Will Lue be brave enough to reduce the minutes of one of Love or Kyrie to have a more balanced team on the court at all time? Will either accept it for the good of the team?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

3 wins from absolute evil being defeated. Don't let up, Warriors!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



FriedTofu said:


> It's only one game. Geez. The Warriors also got blown out by OKC in games 3 and 4 and went on to win the series.
> 
> Adjustments will be made. Let's wait after games 2 and 3 before saying the finals will suck. *I wouldn't bet against any team with Lebron on it.* Will Lue be brave enough to reduce the minutes of one of Love or Kyrie to have a more balanced team on the court at all time? Will either accept it for the good of the team?


To be fair historically you're better of betting against the team with Lebron on it when it's the finals.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Outside of Lebron-Love-Irving, the Cavs scored 23 points. Having a healthy Love and Irving is nice, but they're gonna need more from the other guys if they're gonna have any hope in this series.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



FriedTofu said:


> It's only one game. Geez. The Warriors also got blown out by OKC in games 3 and 4 and went on to win the series.
> 
> Adjustments will be made. Let's wait after games 2 and 3 before saying the finals will suck. I wouldn't bet against any team with Lebron on it. Will Lue be brave enough to reduce the minutes of one of Love or Kyrie to have a more balanced team on the court at all time? Will either accept it for the good of the team?


I don't think reducing Kevin Love's minutes will solve anything. His play wasn't the issue tonight, which is really surprising to me. For the most part, he played surprisingly strong defense during a lot of stretches, and made smart decisions offensively. 

Kyrie Irving on the other hand was terrible on both ends, which doesn't surprise me. I don't care that he has 20+ points, a lot of his shots were forced, no attempts at running any sort of play were made, a lot of ISO ball, and he shot on a poor percentage. Can't keep doing that. His defense was even worse. His defensive awareness is some of the worst I've ever seen. He doesn't switch on picks when he should be, he doesn't run through screens when he should, he doesn't help when he should be, he over commits to one player when he shouldn't be, he doesn't pay enough attention to one player when he needs to. All in all, he just seems to make all the wrong decisions on defense, which is unfortunate because his one on one defense I thought was okay. He needs to play better though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Really made me happy seeing Livingston doing so well. Cavs thought if they just shut down Step and Klay, they would win. Might work against some weak eastern conference team, not this team. They'll adjust but dam. Golden State bench outscored Cleveland's 45-10.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't think reducing Kevin Love's minutes will solve anything. His play wasn't the issue tonight, which is really surprising to me. For the most part, he played surprisingly strong defense during a lot of stretches, and made smart decisions offensively.
> 
> Kyrie Irving on the other hand was terrible on both ends, which doesn't surprise me. I don't care that he has 20+ points, a lot of his shots were forced, no attempts at running any sort of play were made, a lot of ISO ball, and he shot on a poor percentage. Can't keep doing that. His defense was even worse. His defensive awareness is some of the worst I've ever seen. He doesn't switch on picks when he should be, he doesn't run through screens when he should, he doesn't help when he should be, he over commits to one player when he shouldn't be, he doesn't pay enough attention to one player when he needs to. All in all, he just seems to make all the wrong decisions on defense, which is unfortunate because his one on one defense I thought was okay. He needs to play better though.


Just because Love isn't a liability in this game, doesn't mean he wouldn't be in the next. His one glaring weakness in defence is what the Warriors does best. Love is otherwise rather solid in defence at his position. Too bad a lot of teams play the pick and roll in the NBA.

Agree with you Kyrie. He needs to be shooting lights out or locked into the team offensive scheme to stay on the court because there is no place to hide him on defence in this series.

The issue is how to hide the two of them if the Cavs insist on playing two of them heavy minutes together on the court. It's impossible.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



FriedTofu said:


> Just because Love isn't a liability in this game, doesn't mean he wouldn't be in the next. His one glaring weakness in defence is what the Warriors does best. Love is otherwise rather solid in defence at his position. Too bad a lot of teams play the pick and roll in the NBA.


I doubt they'll be lighting Love up like crazy through out the series if they couldn't tonight. For the most part when they tried getting Love in one on one situations with Curry or Thompson it resulted in Love holding his own and not backing down from them. There were one or two possessions where the Cavs got lucky and they missed makeable shots when driving in on Kevin, but for the most part he was definitely holding his own. 

Lue also had Love play on Bogut from the start which I felt was a smart move.



FriedTofu said:


> Agree with you Kyrie. He needs to be shooting lights out or locked into the team offensive scheme to stay on the court because there is no place to hide him on defence in this series.
> 
> The issue is how to hide the two of them if the Cavs insist on playing two of them heavy minutes together on the court. It's impossible.


Like I said before, hiding Love won't be as big of an issue. For the most part he is holding his own. Kyrie on the other hand...if I'm Lue I'm strongly considering giving Delly more minutes, especially when Livingston is on the floor. Irving was getting eaten alive by him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> Kyrie has the physical capabilities of being a very good defender. He's 6'3 with longer than average arms for a PG. His problem is that he doesn't fight around screens, gets beat on the dribble easily and gets caught ball watching. His defensive abilities aren't being overblown, they're a legitimate concern that can be exploited until he can consistently become more motivated and smart at that end.


I mean, I was right about Kyrie playing good defense on Curry. I think we should all know by now that overreacting to one game is a mistake. Livingston is not capable of shooting 8-10 every night. 

1 game is 1 game, and both teams have some adjustments to make.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> I doubt they'll be lighting Love up like crazy through out the series if they couldn't tonight. For the most part when they tried getting Love in one on one situations with Curry or Thompson it resulted in Love holding his own and not backing down from them. There were one or two possessions where the Cavs got lucky and they missed makeable shots when driving in on Kevin, but for the most part he was definitely holding his own.
> 
> Lue also had Love play on Bogut from the start which I felt was a smart move.
> 
> ...


Delly didn't exactly play well tonight. The issue is they can't hide Kyrie because he has to guard either Thompson, Livingston, Barnes, Iggy or Curry.

Only Iggy is the safest option but the warriors will just use Iggy as the pick to spring Curry back on Kyrie and then use him as the man on Curry on the second pick and roll action which Kyrie will more likely than not make the wrong decision and leave the roll man open.

The best solution is hope for Kyrie to remain focus on the defensive schemes of the team and live with it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Yo the Golden State Warriors bench did WORK tonight with Curry and Thompson both not doing so hot. Shaun Livingston with a mid-range jumper as beautiful as his mustache :banderas

Still think this series is gonna go 7 games, but if the Cavs want to have a chance, they're going to have to step their shit up from all cylinders because tonight was not a good look.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

When the opposing bench lights your ass on fire, the Cavs are in trouble.

This series is done in 5, 6 max. I was cheering for both teams tonight. I don't have a favorite in this series. Just rooting for the game of basketball at this point.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

@CALΔMITY @Curry @Drago @Kung Fury Got your WIN, @Joel! :curry @Joff @Lou Generation Era @Mr. Socko @Natecore @Notorious @RetepAdam. @seabs @Stax Classic @Tony 



Kuja said:


> Good luck Golden State!
> 
> I'm going for the Warriors just like I did last year.


Thank you! :chefcurry



Cleavage said:


> Hey DesRow what ever happen to brandon rush did he get injured or do the warriors have too much depth that he can't get playing time. I don't think i've heard his name at all this post season.


It is the latter. It's kind of too bad, in a way, since Brandon Rush experienced something of a minor renaissance this year, in one of the season's delightful and rich subplots. He's back to being what he was a year ago, the last man off of the bench, ha. Although he did get out there in the last couple of minutes tonight and fired a three-pointer! :mark: RUSH HOUR! 



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *Thoughts on Curry not wanting to be THE GUY?*


I'll have to watch these and consider the issue on the morrow. Displaying a hint of reluctance about being The Hero makes :curry an even bigger babyface, though, like Luke Skywalker or Spider-Man, though. (Y) 



The Absolute said:


> That Warriors bench was too deep. Imagine how much worse this could get if the splash brothers turn up. This is what happens when you get spoiled with a weak Eastern Conference and don't play any real threats. We're only one game in and I'm already getting my damn heart broken...


That .gif is from Alfred Hitchcock's _The Wrong Man_! :mark: @AryaDark

In spite of the Splash Brothers being reduced to a mere trickle--or, at a certain point, _because_ of that--this was a thoroughly fun WARRIORS performance in Game 1 of the Finals! :mark: THAT BENCH! :mark: A 45-10 clobbering in the bench vs. bench matchup! :mark: 

One of my best friends, who gambles on just about every game in every sport every day, hears on Bay Area sports talk radio in the early afternoon from "Mike from Millbrae," say, "SHAUN LIVINGSTON, FINALS MVP! I'M OUT!" So we both laughed at that as we waited for the game to begin at Oracle tonight. 

Turns out Mike from Millbrae may know more than any of us. 

LIVINGSTON sadly gets overlooked all too often but he's typically a Swiss watch-like model of consistency. He looked exhausted in the Oklahoma City series, lacking his legs on his midrange jumpers, but it is safe to say that he is all the way back, and here he probably played his best game ever as a Golden State Warrior! :mark: :mark: :mark: 20 points! 

IGGY, though! :mark: If Livingston were the sword, Iggy was the shield and helm, deliriously providing everything the WARRIORS needed on this night, stripping LeBron and Irving just as he had Durant in the previous series because Iggy is Iggy is Iggy. When he plays with this sort of aggression and puts up some points (12) the Warriors feel unbeatable--and this is with Curry and Thompson only providing 20 for the night between them. Iguodala tormented LeBron James time and time again, always a thrill to witness. That no-look pass by Curry to Iggy was arguably Curry's finest moment of the game, and even there Iguodala played a considerable part, dunking the ball as the Cavs were completely lost defensively. Seven rebounds and six assists plus everything else? Phenomenal. In Iggy We Trust! :mark:

BARNES! :mark: Spearheading the scoring in the first half, Barnes made his presence felt! It was altogether refreshing to watch him attack the basket the way he can when he really wants to, and especially when he had the favorable matchups as he did throughout most of the first half. Steve Kerr was wise to retain the standard starting lineup, as it compelled the Cavaliers to try to matchup against the Warriors rather than the other way around. Speaking of which, BOGUT was literally and figuratively huge in the first half of the first quarter, being uncharacteristically assertive on the offensive end, gleefully attacking when he saw the opening. 

The BRAZILIAN BROTHERS, ha, Leandro BARBOSA and Anderson VAREJAO, were strong cogs, most particularly Barbosa, whose speed ensures that his "Brazilian Blur" status remains intact. He went 5/5 with a few tremendous shots driving to the hoop as well as that wacky three-pointer where he knocked one of the refs down and out (for only the briefest of moments). 

It was the bench squad of LIVINGSTON, IGGY and BARBOSA with a couple of helpings of VAREJAO and Festus EZELI, who as a group secured this win. They burned the Cavaliers badly over and over again throughout, most devastatingly building an altogether new, fresh and commanding lead in the third and fourth quarters after the Cavs took a modest lead in the third quarter to make it into a back-and-forth game for a little while. 

Draymond GREEN was the linchpin of everything, however. He played 40 minutes, he rebounded (11), he provided assists (7), with four steals, one block and three turnovers. 16 points, going 5/11 from the field and making all four free throws. Green benefited from the Cavaliers' er, uh, cavalier disrespect for him as a shooter, letting him take wide-open three-pointers. He only made two out of six three-pointers but the Cavs definitely overcommitted against Curry all night, doubling and tripling him which freed up easy layups and dunks for the likes of Green, Iguodala and Barnes. 

Kerr's faith in his bench was proven to be, in Game 1, well-founded and completely reasonable. While other coaches are shortening their bench and altering rotations, Kerr got everybody involved, including Mo SPEIGHTS, Ian CLARK and the aforementioned RUSH. It goes without saying that the potent performance by the bench allowed for Kerr to keep his rotations throughout the game to seem identical to a Friday night in January against the Sacramento Kings or something. The Splash Brothers struggling, between both of their lack of scoring, Curry's turnovers and Thompson's fouls, also helped make Kerr's decisions for him. Kerr punching and breaking the white clipboard! :mark: 

The Cavs, meanwhile, went far too "ISO" against the Warriors. Too many Cavaliers simply standing around. The Cavs were, overall, rather solid defensively, especially when they were not being brutalized by the Warriors' bench. The Warriors defense, however, matched up tremendously well in thwarting the Cavs' retreat to some old habits that this Cavs team had seemed to shake weeks ago. 

Obviously a host of adjustments shall be made by both teams.

The Dubs taking Game 1 is the result of the teams being pitted against one another, however. :mark:

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark: :dray :klay :curry


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Delly performing the nut punch to the jewels of the city of Cleveland. Cleveland will never have nice things that bling like a championship ring. They're undeserving.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



DesolationRow said:


> @CALΔMITY @Curry @Drago @Kung Fury Got your WIN, @Joel! :curry @Joff @Lou Generation Era @Mr. Socko @Natecore @Notorious @RetepAdam. @seabs @Stax Classic @Tony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr 

nah but go WARRIORS! helped me towards a bet i should've won (an australian sport match killed my bet  )


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



DesolationRow said:


> That .gif is from Alfred Hitchcock's _The Wrong Man_! :mark:


Good eye. Didn't think anyone here would notice that.



Stax Classic said:


> Delly performing the nut punch to the jewels of the city of Cleveland. Cleveland will never have nice things that bling like a championship ring. They're undeserving.


If your city went through 52 years of painful sports memories, I'm sure you'd be singing a different tune. We're probably the most deserving city.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Say what you want about the Delly nut punch situation, but through my eyes looking at it multiple times, it looked unintentional cause he was trying to get the ball of Iggy. If anything, it should have been a tech on Iggy with his overreaction.

He should not miss any games if it gets looked at again.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

After last night game I might change my thought from Warriors in 6 or 7 to 5 or 6 games. If Cleveland doesn't play better than this they will lose in 5 games. I hope I'
m wrong and this still goes atleast but 7 games however the way the Warriors played last night it just doesn't look good for us non Warriors fans tuning in and Cleveland obviously playing them.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738488558701318144
> Welcome to the Bryan Colangelo era!


I like this possible move. 76ers could get someone this offseason in the draft or free agency better than Noel and they need a point guard. Jeff Teague may not be a dominate scorer but the man is not a scrub but a stud player, rock solid point guard.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Rocketmansid said:


> After last night game I might change my thought from Warriors in 6 or 7 to 5 or 6 games. If Cleveland doesn't play better than this they will lose in 5 games. I hope I'
> m wrong and this still goes atleast but 7 games however the way the Warriors played last night it just doesn't look good for us non Warriors fans tuning in and Cleveland obviously playing them.


What do you think people were saying after game 1 when the Spurs beat OKC by +30? There have been a lot of weird results during these playoffs. 

The first game in Toronto in the Raptors series, the Raptors won by about this much too. Then 2 games later, the Cavs won by 40. These playoffs have become hard to predict this year from game to game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



The Absolute said:


> If your city went through 52 years of painful sports memories, I'm sure you'd be singing a different tune. We're probably the most deserving city.


But just because you haven't won a title in a long time doesn't mean you deserve one. The only way you deserve something is if you actually win it fairly. If not, then you just weren't good enough.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Joel said:


> But just because you haven't won a title in a long time doesn't mean you deserve one. The only way you deserve something is if you actually win it fairly. If not, then you just weren't good enough.


I understand that. What I'm saying is that these teams have given us nothing but close calls, heartbreaks and disappointment over the years, yet we still come back each season. Don't us Cleveland fans deserve to be rewarded for our absurd loyalty?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



The Absolute said:


> I understand that. What I'm saying is that these teams have given us nothing but close calls, heartbreaks and disappointment over the years, yet we still come back each season. Don't us Cleveland fans deserve to be rewarded for our absurd loyalty?


Maybe it's a bit of a culture difference in English and American sport, but no matter what happens to the team/club in England, it's always expected that fans continue to support season in, season out. I mean, you're supposed to support your team through everything, so if you suddenly think, "they're not winning, that's enough", you never really were a real fan to begin with, imo. Nothing is guaranteed in sport except real fans will always be there to support their team.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



The Absolute said:


> I understand that. What I'm saying is that these teams have given us nothing but close calls, heartbreaks and disappointment over the years, yet we still come back each season. Don't us Cleveland fans deserve to be rewarded for our absurd loyalty?


What brand of matches did you use the first time and what brand do you expect to use to burn your Lebron jersey when he leaves again?


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I would love to see LeBron get swept.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

draft is 27 more days away. :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



EyeZac said:


> What brand of matches did you use the first time and what brand do you expect to use to burn your Lebron jersey when he leaves again?


Nice try, but I've never owned a LeBron jersey. In fact, I'm not really a big fan of him. Personally, I don't care if he stays or goes. He's just a means to an end. If having him here is gonna bring Cleveland that much closer to a championship, then so be it.



Joel said:


> Maybe it's a bit of a culture difference in English and American sport, but no matter what happens to the team/club in England, it's always expected that fans continue to support season in, season out. I mean, you're supposed to support your team through everything, so if you suddenly think, "they're not winning, that's enough", you never really were a real fan to begin with, imo. Nothing is guaranteed in sport except real fans will always be there to support their team.


By that definition, I used to be a "real fan". But I no longer have the level of patience it takes to deal with these teams that may or may not learn from their past mistakes. And I don't want to hear any more excuses from front offices who ask fans to "be patient" while they "rebuild the team". Now I want *REAL *improvements in exchange for my continued support.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



The Absolute said:


> By that definition, I used to be a "real fan". But I no longer have the level of patience it takes to deal with these teams that may or may not learn from their past mistakes. And I don't want to hear any more excuses from front offices who ask fans to "be patient" while they "rebuild the team". Now I want *REAL *improvements in exchange for my continued support.


Well we differ in opinion a lot here, but on your last sentence I will say that there has been improvements. You went from not being a play off team for 4 years, to back to back final appearances. Too bad for you that this has occurred the same time another team has risen to break records left, right and centre as the NBA Gods continue having to reserve space in the NBA history book for them. 

There's 30 NBA teams. There's only one championship to win per year. It's not easy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Joel said:


> Well we differ in opinion a lot here, but on your last sentence I will say that there has been improvements. You went from not being a play off team for 4 years, to back to back final appearances. Too bad for you that this has occurred the same time another team has risen to break records left, right and centre as the NBA Gods continue having to reserve space in the NBA history book for them.
> 
> There's 30 NBA teams. There's only one championship to win per year. It's not easy.


I know. It's just frustrating seeing them lose to GS so many times between last year's Finals and now. I mean I understand that the Warriors have built an epic team for the ages, but can Cleveland at least learn from their mistakes and not get torn a new asshole every time they play them? Just make the games close at the end or something. Sheesh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

The Cavs must win Game 2.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



The Absolute said:


> I know. It's just frustrating seeing them lose to GS so many times between last year's Finals and now. I mean I understand that the Warriors have built an epic team for the ages, but can Cleveland at least learn from their mistakes and not get torn a new asshole every time they play them? Just make the games close at the end or something. Sheesh.


It's almost like it's hard to beat a team that might be one of the greatest teams in NBA history or something.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Joel said:


> Well we differ in opinion a lot here, but on your last sentence I will say that there has been improvements. You went from not being a play off team for 4 years, to back to back final appearances. Too bad for you that this has occurred the same time *another team has risen to break records left, right and centre as the NBA Gods continue having to reserve space in the NBA history book for them. *
> 
> There's 30 NBA teams. There's only one championship to win per year. It's not easy.


I think people have forgotten how this Warriors team emerged from almost nowhere to become this dominant force. I think only Ethan Strauss who covers them for ESPN picked them to win it all, let alone a serious contender last season. Everyone else was picking a Spurs repeat or a Cavs win, with a maybe a few picking Clippers (best starting 4 + 1) or OKC. (I thought it was OKC's year too but Durant got hurt)

We quickly forget that it was supposed to Lebron and Durant's league for the next 5-6 years. Curry and co smashed all that last season and continue to prove critics wrong.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Apparently LeBron is 9-0 all time in Game 2's after losing Game 1. 

Let's see if that continues.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

If Cleveland keeps ignoring Livngston on the block and sending Kyrie to defend his post-ups, he's going to score 20 points again. That was no fluke, he made easy shots (for him), he didn't start rainning threes or anything, that's his game, the Cavs were not prepared for it and they need to adjust, but if they send help to the post, some shooter will come open. This is what the Warriors want by the way.

I don't know how you can have a pretty decent game from your big 3, have an absolutely horrific performance by the opponent's best two scorers and still lose by 15. That should be difficult.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> If Cleveland keeps ignoring Livngston on the block and sending Kyrie to defend his post-ups, he's going to score 20 points again. That was no fluke, he made easy shots (for him), he didn't start rainning threes or anything, that's his game, the Cavs were not prepared for it and they need to adjust, but if they send help to the post, some shooter will come open. This is what the Warriors want by the way.
> 
> I don't know how you can have a pretty decent game from your big 3, have an absolutely horrific performance by the opponent's best two scorers and still lose by 15. That should be difficult.


I agree that they need to do better defensively on him, and that those aren't difficult shots for him for the most part. However, 8 for 10 is a fluke. He wouldn't even shoot that well all of the time in practice by himself.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Randumo24 said:


> I agree that they need to do better defensively on him, and that those aren't difficult shots for him for the most part. However, 8 for 10 is a fluke. He wouldn't even shoot that well all of the time in practice by himself.


That is just stupid, Aldridge would go 8-10 on post-ups if he was just defended by Richard Jefferson without any help, this is the same.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

The fact that Curry and Thompson played absolutely terribly and the Warriors still won by 15 should really worry the Cavs. If they can't deal with the likes of Livingstone who is getting easy mid range money shots how on earth are they gonna handle it when Curry or Thompson get hot? Definitely need a better strategy going forward as double teaming Curry off the ball gave too many open shots to other players. Warriors aren't a two man team regardless of what people have you believe. They have good shooters across the board including off the bench.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> That is just stupid, Aldridge would go 8-10 on post-ups if he was just defended by Richard Jefferson without any help, this is the same.












For one thing, don't compare the post game of Livingston & Aldridge. That's just stupid. Secondly, the shots were not layups. Jump shots & fadeaways don't go in 8 out of 10 times for a guy like Livingston on a regular basis. There's a reason why he's a backup & not getting paid a shit ton of money to start on another team. 

No, he's not that good of a shooter. There's also a reason why that that was his career playoff high in points. He's a good player, but not that good.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Randumo24 said:


> For one thing, don't compare the post game of Livingston & Aldridge. That's just stupid.


He's not...



Randumo24 said:


> Secondly, the shots were not layups. Jump shots & fadeaways don't go in 8 out of 10 times for a guy like Livingston on a regular basis.


They do if they're mid range shots. Livingston loves shooting from there, it's his main area of attack.



Randumo24 said:


> There's a reason why he's a backup & not getting paid a shit ton of money to start on another team.


Because he's on the same team as the current MVP who plays at the same position as him?



Randumo24 said:


> I agree that they need to do better defensively on him, and that those aren't difficult shots for him for the most part. However, 8 for 10 is a fluke. He wouldn't even shoot that well all of the time in practice by himself.


Livingston probably isn't going to shoot 80% from the field and score 20 points again in this series, but if Irving is the person the Cavs decide to have guard Livingston, odds are Livingston is going to continue to have higher than usual scoring outings on higher than average shooting percentages.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> He's not...


Really? He's not? I mean, it's one thing to want to argue with me. It's another thing to completely disregard what someone else is saying flat out.



Fighter Daron said:


> That is just stupid, Aldridge would go 8-10 on post-ups if he was just defended by Richard Jefferson without any help, *this is the same*.





> They do if they're mid range shots. Livingston loves shooting from there, it's his main area of attack.


Main area of attack, yes. Even close to normal percentage, no. Most PGs who have to guard are in a similar position. It's not Kyrie's lack of defense, it's purely a size advantage.



> Because he's on the same team as the current MVP who plays at the same position as him?


As I said, ANOTHER team. If he was as good as he played in game 1, he wouldn't be a backup anywhere for the chump change he gets in GS. 




> Livingston probably isn't going to shoot 80% from the field and score 20 points again in this series, but if Irving is the person the Cavs decide to have guard Livingston, odds are Livingston is going to continue to have higher than usual scoring outings on higher than average shooting percentages.


Higher than average is different than what he did. Other bench players like Barbosa played way above how they usually play. It's not like every shot they got was an easy shot. Nor was it Kyrie defending him on every play. The Cavs will make adjustments because Livingston is not a great player.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Randumo24 said:


> Really? He's not? I mean, it's one thing to want to argue with me. It's another thing to completely disregard what someone else is saying flat out.


Yes, this is the same. Livingston having easy mid range looks is the same as Aldridge having easy looks in the post. The mid range jumper is Livingston's shot, where as shots in the post close to the basket are Aldridge's shot. 

I don't know how you got "he's comparing Livingston's post game with Aldridge's" out of that. All you have to do is read. It's not difficult.



Randumo24 said:


> Main area of attack, yes. Even close to normal percentage, no.


When he's getting the kind of shots he was getting against the Cavaliers? Yes, it's close to his normal percentage.



Randumo24 said:


> Most PGs who have to guard are in a similar position. It's not Kyrie's lack of defense, it's purely a size advantage.


Irving's length and height is more than enough to put a hand in Livingston's face. The issue is that he's giving Livingston these opportunities. In the moments Livingston was guarded by Irving, he was able to get anywhere he wanted and was met with little resistance. 



Randumo24 said:


> As I said, ANOTHER team. If he was as good as he played in game 1, he wouldn't be a backup anywhere for the chump change he gets in GS.


That's seriously your best argument?

Lets think about the teams he joined before he was on the Warriors:

Clippers, Miami, OKC, Washington, Cleveland, and Brooklyn.

His seasons with LA were injury riddled but none the less he showed signs of potential in his final season before suffering a severe leg injury. Miami and OKC we won't count since he barely played for them. In Washington, Cleveland and Brooklyn, he had to play backup behind Wall, Irving and Williams. So he never had the chance to show how valuable he could be for a team. 

So yes, there is a reason he's not making much money starting on another team. Because when he finally got to playing more games than sitting out injured in seasons, he was sitting the bench role behind PG's no team would ever start him over. This in no way means he isn't a valuable player. And he is a VERY valuable player with the role he's playing. He's a crucial part of why this Warriors team is so dangerous. 



Randumo24 said:


> Higher than average is different than what he did. Other bench players like Barbosa played way above how they usually play. It's not like every shot they got was an easy shot. Nor was it Kyrie defending him on every play. The Cavs will make adjustments because Livingston is not a great player.


That isn't the point. The point is that Livingston is capable of dominating teams when he's given wide open jumpers. That's his shot. And odds are if he's defended the same way he was defended in game 1, he's probably going to shoot a high percentage again unless he has an off day.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Think I've decided on Evan Turner as the FA to target to replace Barnes, as much as I'd like Batum, just out of the price range.

Wonder if ATL would consider a Barnes S&T for Horford


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Even though he really turned it on this past season, it'll be hard to stretch the floor with Turner sadly. Still can't knock down long-range shots consistently. 

I didn't realize Marvin Williams was unrestricted from Charlotte. He'll be a bargain.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Randumo24 said:


> As I said, ANOTHER team. If he was as good as he played in game 1, he wouldn't be a backup anywhere for the chump change he gets in GS.


He's a great post player, a good defender, a terrible shooter and a so-so creator. He may start for the Sixers or the Bucks, but he isn't a great point guard.

But if the Cavs keep on letting Irving alone with him in the post, he's gonna kill him again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Watch Marvin Williams be a cancer again as soon as he gets that payday


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Next season needs to start in the worst way. Bored out of my muthafuckin mind.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

All these extra rest days for a series that may not make it back to Oracle.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Honchkrow said:


> Next season needs to start in the worst way. Bored out of my muthafuckin mind.


I was just gonna come in and say pretty much the same thing. :lol Let's just skip to the ring ceremony for Golden State please.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

62 points in 3 Quarters wow.

BLOWOUT


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

We'll probably get Golden State/Cleveland in the Finals again next year. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Why the fuck is Curry still in the game?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Was expecting more out of this series tbh. Let's see if things turn around when the teams head to Cleveland.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Corey said:


> We'll probably get Golden State/Cleveland in the Finals again next year. :lol


I don't think Lebron could handle another finals loss and especially three straight against Curry.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Lebron needs to drive to the bucket more and draw fouls. Only shooting 4 free throws to five three pointers is never going to be good business for Lebron. Hollow as hell triple double. Guy is a freight train who will get his calls if he drives what gives?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Cleveland is going to get swept, the thunder vs warriors was the finals


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Whelp, that's what you get for trying to play the warriors way against the warriors.

Hopefully the Cavs can play better at home to make it a series


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I don't know why anyone thought this would be competitive. Like I said before, this current Cavaliers team is not meant to face a team like the Warriors. They match up horribly and the talent gap is pretty lop sided. The Warriors are arguably the greatest team in NBA history. The Warriors coming back against the Thunder was the nail in the coffin for Cleveland in regards to their chances of winning the title this year.



WrestlingOracle said:


> Lebron needs to drive to the bucket more and draw fouls. Only shooting 4 free throws to five three pointers is never going to be good business for Lebron. Hollow as hell triple double. Guy is a freight train who will get his calls if he drives what gives?


It's not that simple. The Warriors are very good at defending the paint. There's a reason LeBron shot such a poor percentage against them last season in the finals. There's really nothing the Cavaliers can do. They're outmatched. Plain and simple.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Mra22 said:


> Cavs gonna smack these fake champions


:loweringangle

With each passing game this becomes even more beautiful.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Game 3 Mentality

GSW: make a statement
Cavs: Game 7 for us


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Looking forward to this summer when Kyrie gets traded to the Clippers for Chris Paul and Kevin Love gets shipped off to, I dunno, Boston?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Remember all the people who bagged the Warriors last year "Cavs were injured", "If Kyrie was there it'd be a different story" 

ha. ha. ha.

This is a healthy, much improved Cavs team. Curry > LeBron, Warriors > Cavs, this is reality. OKC vs GSW was the real finals. SMELL YA LATA.

oh.. one more thing.. we're about to destroy the league when we get Kevin Durant this off season hehe xd.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Only 2 more wins until the Warriors defeat absolute evil on earth.

Go Warriors!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Cleveland shot 14 more free throws and GSW committed 20 turnovers and Cavs lost by 33 still.........


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I hope not Champ, I want Durant to go to SAS.

A new contender appears!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



EyeZac said:


> :loweringangle
> 
> With each passing game this becomes even more beautiful.


I don't want to talk about it :/


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Cleavage @Drago @Headliner @Joel @Joff @L-DOPA @Legit BOSS @Natecore @Notorious @RetepAdam. @SKT T1 Blank @Stax Classic @Tony @Top Shelf

:dray DRAYMOND GREEN? MORE LIKE TREYMOND GREEN! :mark: :mark: :mark: Those five three-pointers spearheaded GREEN's scoring as he put up 28 tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas 

:klay KLAY THOMPSON? MORE LIKE TREY THOMPSON! :mark: He was thoroughly solid all around, chipping in a critical 17 points with four three-pointers, and most illustratively, he fired a three to cap off one of the prettiest plays of the entire NBA playoffs, on the fifth pass around by the WARRIORS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas

BOGUT! :mark: :mark: :mark: Protecting that rim as though the rim were the president and he were a Secret Service agent. All of those blocks early on, BOGUT set the tempo early on when the Dubs' offense was a bit lackadaisical and disjointed, holding things down strong in the paint. :banderas

CURRY! :mark: :mark: :mark: He helped to spur the WARRIORS' offense early, and his willingness to pass (even with a few unfortunate turnovers mixed in) was a hallmark of this game as the Cavs continued to double him. His reactions, while on the bench after getting into foul trouble, to :dray going wild and hitting so many shots beyond the arc were sublime.

IGGY! :mark: :mark: :mark: Dogged defense against an explosive adversary in LeBron James was IGUODALA's calling card yet again, and he was, as always, crucial in providing the mercurial "x-factor" to the Warriors' schemes throughout the night! 

BARBOSA! :mark: :mark: :mark: If IGUODALA is the paradoxical warm security blanket as well as the agent of order with ice water running through his veins, "THE BRAZILIAN BLUR" is the sheer energy, the wild, uncontrollable _id_ of basketball bench players, unleashed upon the hapless opposing team, running around, making things happen and being the primary weapon sought out by facilitators. All of those open fast break layups. :banderas

LIVINGSTON! :mark: :mark: :mark: Super-efficient tonight after his Game 1 outburst, going 3/4 from the field! Solid defense from him, too

BARNES! Gave the WARRIORS a little bit of this and a little bit of that! :mark: :mark: :mark: Really hope Kevin Love's okay; didn't look good catching that errant elbow as Barnes jumped up for the rebound.

EZELI! Strong work substituting for Bogut, made his presence felt in the 11 minutes he played! :mark: :mark: :mark:

SPEIGHTS! That garbage-time three-pointer... :mark: :mark: :mark: CLARK! Another garbage time three-pointer! :mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I was being way to charitable to the Cavs when I predicted Golden State to win in 5.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Stax Classic said:


> I hope not Champ, I want Durant to go to SAS.
> 
> A new contender appears!


No sane person wants to live in Texas


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> No sane person wants to live in Texas


Depends if Durant likes big ol' women. Sir Charles says they got some big ol' women in San Antonio. Could be a major factor in a free agent's decision.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

*Well, hopefully last night puts to rest the asinine notion that the Warriors can't beat a healthy Cavs team. Did you forget that they got blown out of the gym during the regular season as well? This just further demonstrates the large skill gap between the East and the West. The Cavs ran over a bunch of scrub teams and people started thinking they're better than they actually are. All of those "regular season doesn't matter" clowns deserve the BIGGEST hee haw right now.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, hopefully last night puts to rest the asinine notion that the Warriors can't beat a healthy Cavs team. Did you forget that they got blown out of the gym during the regular season as well? This just further demonstrates the large skill gap between the East and the West. The Cavs ran over a bunch of scrub teams and people started thinking they're better than they actually are. All of those "regular season doesn't matter" clowns deserve the BIGGEST hee haw right now.*



Hawks, Pistons & Raptors aren't scrub teams at all, in fact they're all better than two of the teams the Warriors faced in route to the Finals


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Notorious said:


> Hawks, Pistons & Raptors aren't scrub teams at all, in fact they're all better than two of the teams the Warriors faced in route to the Finals
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*
The Blazers proved to be better than all of them. No one expected them to do as well as they did. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> 
> The Blazers proved to be better than all of them. No one expected them to do as well as they did. *



How? Because they beat the Clippers after Chris Paul & Blake Griffin got hurt and they managed to win one game against the Warriors without Curry?

They were a nice surprise team, sure. That doesn't make them better than the others just because they exceeded preseason expectations


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Portland would be the Raptors if they played in the East Noto


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Stax Classic said:


> Portland would be the Raptors if they played in the East Noto



No they wouldn't have.

They were going down to the wire against the Clippers with Austin Rivers & Jamal Crawford as their top two scoring options

Blazers are approaching becoming the most overrated team in the league


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



Mra22 said:


> I don't want to talk about it :/


Bruh, we never should have dropped David Blatt halfway through the season for this Trevor Noah-looking motherfucker who has NO real head coaching experience whatsoever. At least Blatt knew how to coach us to a win in GS last year. Also, LeBron's not stepping up and being a leader. Sitting out the 4th quarter?

I mean the Warriors have built one of the best teams of all time, but the lack of energy/passion that we're playing with is alarmingly deplorable and inexcusable. Even OKC put up more of a fight than this. We deserve to lose this fucking series.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Notorious said:


> Blazers are approaching becoming the most overrated team in the league


I think that honor goes to the Cleveland Cavs.

A lot of the NBA media surprisingly fell for the Cav's "dominant" run in the Eastern Conference playoffs. The Eastern Conference is a freakin joke. 

The Warriors haven't even played very well in the first two games and have had no trouble with Cleveland_ at all_.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> The Blazers proved to be better than all of them. No one expected them to do as well as they did. *


Pistons had the same record as them and blew them out both at home and in Portland. You just were making fun of people discrediting the regular season a post ago yet are doing the exact same thing now. Catching a break with some injuries doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Be Up 3-1, Lose The Series And Go Home Like GEEKS*



The Absolute said:


> Bruh, we never should have dropped David Blatt halfway through the season for this Trevor Noah-looking motherfucker who has NO real head coaching experience whatsoever. At least Blatt knew how to coach us to a win in GS last year. Also, LeBron's not stepping up and being a leader. Sitting out the 4th quarter?
> 
> I mean the Warriors have built one of the best teams of all time, but the lack of energy/passion that we're playing with is alarmingly deplorable and inexcusable. Even OKC put up more of a fight than this. We deserve to lose this fucking series.


Yeah I agree man Tyronn Lue is clueless and the players look clueless also this falls on LeBron, he didn't like Blatt and disrespected Blatt, LeBron is the one who put this team together too and it still isn't working, can't say LeBron doesn't have help when he put this team together. Also where has Channing Frye dissapeared to ?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Lol no way Durant joins the Spurs. 

Sure it's possible, but... Keeping my expectations to Pau Gasol and Mike Conley.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Perfect Poster said:


> Pistons had the same record as them and blew them out both at home and in Portland. You just were making fun of people discrediting the regular season a post ago yet are doing the exact same thing now. Catching a break with some injuries doesn't change that fact.


*And the Pistons were swept by the Cavs who got bent over twice by the Warriors who struggled against the Blazers. Your point?*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> No sane person wants to live in Texas


Living there is cheap though, so there's that :draper2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Notorious said:


> Hawks, Pistons & Raptors aren't scrub teams at all, in fact they're all better than two of the teams the Warriors faced in route to the Finals
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I mean.. having a better record than Houston/Portland doesn't mean much when you play a majority of your games against Eastern conference trash :brock4


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Change their name to Ultimate Warriors asap.
@DesolationRow :bayley2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739844085209407488


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> Living there is cheap though, so there's that :draper2


Cause a dude making millions really gives a shit about how much living there costs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> I mean.. having a better record than Houston/Portland doesn't mean much when you play a majority of your games against Eastern conference trash :brock4


Blazers went 15-15 against the East and Rockets went 13-17 vs. the East, compared to 29-23 and 28-24 vs. the West respectively. So it sounds to me like playing in the West helped their record more than it hurt.

But we don't want logic to get in the way of narratives...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Notorious said:


> Blazers went 15-15 against the East and Rockets went 13-17 vs. the East, compared to 29-23 and 28-24 vs. the West respectively. So it sounds to me like playing in the West helped their record more than it hurt.
> 
> But we don't want logic to get in the way of narratives...


So are you saying those East teams are better than the Clippers too? I mean since Blazers did beat em (despite injuries).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *And the Pistons were swept by the Cavs who got bent over twice by the Warriors who struggled against the Blazers. Your point?*


Beating a team in 5 with your best player injured for 3 of those games is struggling now?

And no, none of that makes them better. Just because team A had more success against team C in a 7 game series than team B, doesn't make them better. The playoffs are all about matchups.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *And the Pistons were swept by the Cavs who got bent over twice by the Warriors who struggled against the Blazers. Your point?*


you do realize MATCHUPS make a hell of lot of difference, right? that's true for any playoff format as every team doesn't play each other.



there are 4 good teams in the West. Anyone saying anything different is very ignorant to the NBA. Those 4 teams were the top 4 seeded teams, the blazers are not included as they're still heavily flawed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> So are you saying those East teams are better than the Clippers too? I mean since Blazers did beat em (despite injuries).


Blazers were never at any point in the season better than the Clippers. They won in the playoffs solely because of injuries.

I can't fault them for taking advantage of the circumstances that were heavily in their favor, but that doesn't mean I have to ignore context.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Cause a dude making millions really gives a shit about how much living there costs.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Both Cleveland and GS played average teams in the playoffs, outside of OKC for GS. Warriors just the better team overall and I knew tat all season but still was hoping for a good to great series. Looks like this will be over in 5 or 6 games, maybe even a sweep but I think Lebron can atleast get them a win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *And the Pistons were swept by the Cavs who got bent over twice by the Warriors who struggled against the Blazers. Your point?*


This is a poor example of trying to prove Team X is better than Team Z.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

:mark: @Drago :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739670399416295424
The North(ern California) Remembers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: @Drago :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739670399416295424
> The North(ern California) Remembers.


You know :dray gonna be yelling that shit at the Cavs locker room if, and that's probably a likely if, they win in Cleveland. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Paul George on 2K17 cover. :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I don't know what you people are arguing about. It was a 100% Guaranteed Stone Cold Lock that we were getting a Warriors vs cavs NBA Finals. This has nothing to do about conferences or divisions or other teams. The Warriors beating the shit out of the Cavs through 2 games is ONLY about two teams: Warriors and cavs. Nothing else.

This is the NBA where at most 4 teams in any given year can even be considered as a Championship team. This year there was only 2. You people waste your time how you want but you're arguing about something that doesn't matter.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Natecore said:


> I don't know what you people are arguing about.


90% of stuff in this thread gets argued about when it doesn't even need to.  It's just typing for the sake of typing half the time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Lol at the best player in the world, Kawhi Leonard, not being on the 2K17 cover.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Should be one of those double images that changes the angle you're looking at it, first one is Livingston blowing his knee out, and 2nd one is Livingston balling it up now


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *And the Pistons were swept by the Cavs who got bent over twice by the Warriors who struggled against the Blazers. Your point?*


Fuck outta here with that transitive property bullshit. 

With that logic, Pistons stomped on GS at home, guess that means they'd beat OKC in a series.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck outta here with that transitive property bullshit.
> 
> With that logic, Pistons stomped on GS at home, guess that means they'd beat OKC in a series.


*I'm not the one who desperately brought up the Cavs beating the Blazers and decided to whine about matchups. The fact of the matter is the Cavs are getting destroyed by the Warriors after all the doubters blaming last year's injuries and hand waving away the regular season beating. Try to stay on topic.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not the one who desperately brought up the Cavs beating the Blazers and decided to whine about matchups. The fact of the matter is the Cavs are getting destroyed by the Warriors after all the doubters blaming last year's injuries and hand waving away the regular season beating. Try to stay on topic.*


:what?

I was always replying to this comment of yours:



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> The Blazers proved to be better than all of them. No one expected them to do as well as they did. *


That has nothing to do with the cavs or warriors. You were the one out here claiming Portland was better than anyone the Cavs played when in actuality they would've been the worst team the Cavs would've played in the playoffs. 

If anyone's gotta stay on topic, it's you


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

And still the Rockets and Blazers were much better than the Pistons.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Pistons swept them both and had equal/better records than both, so nah.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

With Curry forfeiting the Olympics, can we finally accept that he's playing hurt? Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

anyone arguing that the rockets were better than any other playoff team is losing credibility. they were clearly the 16th best team in the playoffs rather easily, the dysfunction there is at an all time high and their defense was atrocious. the only reason they even managed to get in was the jazz choking hard and the jazz/warriors would have been a much better series than the shitshow we got from harden and co.

blazers weren't even meant to be a 2nd round team lel. the clipper injuries helped them a lot(even tho i thought theyd beat them clear, they just showed their inexperience in the playoffs).



Fighter Daron said:


> With Curry forfeiting the Olympics, can we finally accept that he's playing hurt? Thanks.


lel the excuses never end. two long seasons+the injuries is why he's sitting out. he wants rest for a 3peat, has nothing to do with playing hurt.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Showtime said:


> lel the excuses never end. two long seasons+the injuries is why he's sitting out. he wants rest for a 3peat, has nothing to do with playing hurt.


What the fuck? He doesn't have a gold medal, he's gonna be 32 for the next Olympics and the players value that prize. 

So he's playing hurt, there's no other way around.

And you could clearly see it when he's playing, he doesn't attack the rim because he doesn't have any spring in his legs to finalize, he can't take over games like he's capable because he gets destroyed in every screen. 

You think he's choking? Ok, he is because he's missing open shots, but he's playing hurt no doubt.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Lebron James: "Game 3 is a must-win for us."


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> What the fuck? He doesn't have a gold medal, he's gonna be 32 for the next Olympics and the players value that prize.
> 
> So he's playing hurt, there's no other way around.


Since when is 32 a bad age to be going for the Gold Medal?

And not all players share the same values. Curry's got a championship (and could potentially have his second), two MVP awards and has broken numerous records. I seriously doubt he cares about winning a Golden Medal at the moment.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> Since when is 32 a bad age to be going for the Gold Medal?
> 
> And not all players share the same values. Curry's got a championship (and could potentially have his second), two MVP awards and has broken numerous records. I seriously doubt he cares about winning a Golden Medal at the moment.


You never know what could happen in the next four years, but that's not the real reason, can someone tell me why would he say no to the Olympics if he was at a 100%?


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Lebron is one of the greatest talents of all time in the NBA but he just seems to be missing that will to win that MJ had and even Kobe had. I really thought that this was going to have been a great competitive series but I guess I was wrong in my thinking there so far.
If Cleveland loses this series maybe that will stop the Lebron vs MJ comparisons even more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> You never know what could happen in the next four years, but that's not the real reason, can someone tell me why would he say no to the Olympics if he was at a 100%?


Well there's this thing called the zika virus going around Brazil right now...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I wouldn't be surprised if everyone told the Olympics to fuck off, no one wants to play in a dump like virus ridden Rio


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

LeBron made the mistake of giving a fuck about his home. He should've remained the villain in Miami.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> You never know what could happen in the next four years, but that's not the real reason, can someone tell me why would he say no to the Olympics if he was at a 100%?


I'm not disputing you saying that he's playing hurt because Steph said himself he's opting out to let his knee heal, but I really don't see the fuss over a guy coming off back to back NBA Finals trips and back to back MVPs just wanting to rest up for the summer before the next season comes around. Not to mention that he already has an injury history. I think people would be pretty pissed if he gets hurt during the olympics and has to miss time during the start of next year or something.

He's already got 2 gold medals from the FIBA World Cup too so that may not factor into the decision for him. Who knows.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> You never know what could happen in the next four years, but that's not the real reason, can someone tell me why would he say no to the Olympics if he was at a 100%?


"The AP lanced that bubble last year with two investigations based on independent water-quality testing. The first, published in July, found that in certain venues, Olympic athletes are “almost certain to come into contact with disease-causing viruses that in some tests measured up to 1.7 million times the level of what would be considered hazardous on a Southern California beach.” In December, a second round of tests showed that the Olympic waterways teem with viruses and bacteria even far from land."

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/03/what-happens-when-theres-sewage-in-the-water/476013/

Zika virus is another reason.

Curry backing out is not simply a sign he's injured. It's a sign he's smart and understands that the Olympics this year are risking as hell.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Kevin Love out for tonight's game. Even though he hasn't done anything so far this series, still a big loss for Cleveland. I'm taking the Cavs tonight to win but only cause they are at home and might feed off the crowd maybe. I won't be surprise if the Warriors win tonight honestly and go up a commanding 3-0 lead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Honchkrow said:


> LeBron made the mistake of giving a fuck about his home. *He should've remained the villain in Miami.*


*

*

If I was him I would of stayed in Miami too but its about legacy for Lebron. He knows just one title will cement him in mount rush more of greatest NBA player of all time. So its understandable why he went back to Cleveland to try and win a title. If it wasn't for that he proably still be in Miami or somewhere else atleast.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

https://www.facebook.com/bleacherreport/videos/10154089857531006/?pnref=story

:maury



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> If I was him I would of stayed in Miami too but its about legacy for Lebron. He knows just one title will cement him in mount rush more of greatest NBA player of all time. So its understandable why he went back to Cleveland to try and win a title. If it wasn't for that he proably still be in Miami or somewhere else atleast.


Nah, going back to Cleveland was the right decision, especially with the roster he had at his disposal. But trading away Wiggins was basically the nail in the coffin for Cleveland. I don't think Kevin Love's bad at all for Cleveland. But the roster they've surrounded him with, more specifically Irving and Smith, is. Smith I'll give a pass because he's surprisingly gotten better at not completely disrupting an offense with his stupidity, but Irving's style of play doesn't mesh well with Kevin. 

But on top of that, they gave away a big prospect who wasn't taking up much cap space. I know they were in win now mode, but I honestly think the team with Wiggins still a part of it (and assuming of course that Smith, Shumpert and Mozgov eventually come to the team) would have been a bigger threat against Golden State. A lot more speed, a lot more versatility, just an all around better squad. Can you imagine the small ball squad of Golden State going up against a small ball squad of Irving/Smith/Shumpert/Wiggins/LeBron? That would be one hell of a battle.



Rocketmansid said:


> Kevin Love out for tonight's game. Even though he hasn't done anything so far this series, still a big loss for Cleveland. I'm taking the Cavs tonight to win but only cause they are at home and might feed off the crowd maybe. I won't be surprise if the Warriors win tonight honestly and go up a commanding 3-0 lead.


I think Kevin had a very good performance in game 1 on both ends. Game 2 even before the concussion he wasn't doing all that much. None the less when he plays the way he was playing in the first game, he's very valuable for Cleveland. I am curious as to how Cleveland will respond to this. I wonder if they'll put Frye in the starting line up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Draymond Green is an amazing rim protector even in small ball lineups, Lebron James is not and never would be capable of anchoring a defense as a 5. I can't even imagine Lebron being able to play defense at 5 as a large part of his defense these days is jumping the passing lanes and going for steals, which he wouldn't be able to do as much if he as at the 5(not to mention the general struggles he'd face at having to guard 5's).

Keeping Wiggins over Love would have been the right move tho.



Fighter Daron said:


> You never know what could happen in the next four years, but that's not the real reason, can someone tell me why would he say no to the Olympics if he was at a 100%?


no one is at a 100% after a finals run. that doesn't mean he's injured, which kerr has stated multiple times. he played poorly against OKC because OKC defended him well. They also defended Klay well and he struggled at times and at other times he was on absolute fire, like Curry at times. People need to drop this narrative of him being unguardable because he most certainly is. OKC also caught a few breaks with Curry struggling to finish at the rim which had absolutely nothing to do with leg injuries as he was getting to the rim just fine, but was clearly bothered by the big bodies that were still there to defend him(most of the time those big men get brought up with Green and can't recover fast enough to stop Curry's layup).


And as I already said, these guys will obviously be going for a 3peat which would require him to be rested up in the summer. Curry playing through this olympics would give him very short rest for the upcoming season, which would obviously play into his decision and something you seem to be completely ignoring.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

The Warriors have never won a game 3 in a series in the playoffs.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Nice to see Cleveland showing up for a game. (Y)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

For the love of "God" Cleveland, please keep this up for the next 3 games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Cavs giving everything they have, just so that they don't get swept :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

All this really means is Love is more dispensable than what he already was lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Love just plays most effectively on offence where Lebron is most effective. It was a silly trade to begin with. Lebron just wanted a big man that could shoot 3s to space the floor so he don't have to worry about playing that role anymore.

So many blow outs in the finals in recent years. Hopefully the pivotal game 4 isn't like that.

Something is wrong with Curry man. He is missing wide open shots and throwing lazy passes. Not like Cavs defence was that hard on him this game prior to the 3rd quarter mini outburst. I think the finals MVP talks is getting to his head.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

You're still 2 wins from defeating absolute evil, Warriors. 

But this series reeks of Golden State doing the job.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

:mark: WE AVOIDED THE SWEEP!!!! :mark: THE WARRIORS ARE THE FIRST 73-9 TEAM TO LOSE A GAME IN THE FINALS!!! :mark: THERE'S STILL HOPE LEFT IN BELIEVELAND!!!! :mark: ALL HAIL THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE!!!! :mark:

In all seriousness, it's nice to *FINALLY* see the boys play with some some fucking passion for a change. Better late than never, I guess. And all we needed in order to play with heart was a little less Love. Who knew? If they keep this up, this series might go to 6 games, maybe even 7. Let's keep the Q rocking and carry this momentum into game 5 and see what happens.



Natecore said:


> Warriors you better not fuck this up. Destroy the Cavs in 4, please, and send a reminder to Believeland that it's hopeless.


Was saving this post just in case we were crazy enough to avoid a sweep. Cheers bb.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

This is the Cavs team that I knew was there. Just playing with more effort than the first 2 games was the difference.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

congrats to the Cavs on their token win.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Not the best game for Curry


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Game? Curry hasn't even shown up this series


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Honchkrow said:


> All this really means is Love is more dispensable than what he already was lol.


Not really. This is just one of those teams where Love starting doesn't work in the Cavs favor. Against other teams and through out the series, Love has made the Cavs better. Hell, Kevin had a great outing in the first game of this series, something a lot of people seemed to ignore. 



FriedTofu said:


> Love just plays most effectively on offence where Lebron is most effective. It was a silly trade to begin with. *Lebron just wanted a big man that could shoot 3s to space the floor so he don't have to worry about playing that role anymore.*


???????

Out of all the reasons as to why LeBron wanted Love on the team (and there were a lot of them), that wasn't one of them, since I don't recall LeBron ever playing the role of "stretch power forward". The trade wasn't the issue. The issue was the roster they surrounded Kevin with. Even then, he eventually found his place on the team but never the less, he's never going to fit well against a team like Golden State. 

I'm surprised by the big blow out tonight. I was wrong, Cleveland's more than capable of winning this series. I seriously doubt they're going to win three straight games (let alone win the seventh game of this series if it gets to that point), but Cleveland seems to have found something that might actually work against this Warriors team. The Warriors looked like they had no answer for Cleveland's offense and defensively Cleveland looked better than ever. Still, I see the Warriors winning the next game followed by game 5. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I was surprised by the blow out last night as I expected a very close game and down to the wire from start to finish, however it seems now that Cleveland maybe just maybe make this a interesting series before going down to GS. I do not see them doing this to the Warriors again however they could pull off another victory at home to even up this series at 2-2.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bleacherreport/videos/10154089857531006/?pnref=story
> 
> :maury
> 
> ...


Oh I agree that keeping Andrew Wiggins would of been the better move as he is younger and faster plus fits the team and their style of play better like you and others have said. But I think that if he was to of stayed in Miami they would of been able to retool and repackage another championship caliber squad. Lebron already won two titles in Miami so it was proof he could win with that franchise, and Pat Riley is the MAN! Just think better and even more success in Miami than Cleveland.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Cavs finally showed up and played their A game against the Warriors. Big games from Lebron, Irving and Smith. Biggest difference was how much better they defended the Warriors as a whole and they played a lot more aggressively with some fight. The home crowd certainly helped them too. If they somehow manage to take the next home game we may have a series yet.

Curry really has not shown up yet in these finals at all, he's been disappointing so far.

If the Cavs want any chance of winning they need to keep Love OUT of the starting line up. They played so much better without him in game 3. If Love starts in game 4 it may be the mistake that puts the early dagger into their title hopes.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Rocketmansid said:


> Oh I agree that keeping Andrew Wiggins would of been the better move as he is younger and faster plus fits the team and their style of play better like you and others have said. But I think that if he was to of stayed in Miami they would of been able to retool and repackage another championship caliber squad. Lebron already won two titles in Miami so it was proof he could win with that franchise, and Pat Riley is the MAN! Just think better and even more success in Miami than Cleveland.


LeBron was at his peak when he was with Miami. On top of being at his absolute best when it came to shooting, he was playing incredible defense on a nightly basis. Now a days he isn't capable of that, although he's still a very good defender. He was also surrounded by veteran talent who were capable of performing at high expectations in the playoffs (Battier and Miller both had big time performances for Miami and these guys were just role players). 

Obviously now, with the emergence of Hassan Whiteside, something no one saw coming (and not to mention Lou Deng joining the team gave them more versatility on both ends), it's hard to imagine LeBron not having more success in Miami as they would have been a pretty incredible team on both ends (especially defensively), but at the time with Miami's aging roster on top of there being little to no youth apart from Norris Cole, Cleveland simply looked like the right option at the time. A lot of young talent, Kevin Love soon to join into the fray with Kyrie Irving already being an all star, and a few veterans there as well. It looked like Cleveland was a place LeBron could go to, wouldn't have to carry the load as much as he did in Miami, but still be an effective and the clear cut best player for the Cavs. And his desire to bring a title to the city probably wasn't going to be shattered. Part of me feels like he was going to return to Cleveland regardless of how his final season in Miami went.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Love just doesn't slide his feet fast enough on D to get matched up with Harrison Barnes or Draymond Green. I really want Lebron to get this ring because i think he's just a flat out good person who deserves it. He lived a much higher quality of life in Miami keeping his 30+ year old body in warm weather all winter. It took alot of character for him to come back home and want to win a ring in Cleveland.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Randumo24 said:


> Not the best game for Curry


I mean, that wasn't even a live play. But otherwise, yeah.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



AlternateDemise said:


> Out of all the reasons as to why LeBron wanted Love on the team (and there were a lot of them), that wasn't one of them, since I don't recall LeBron ever playing the role of "stretch power forward". The trade wasn't the issue. The issue was the roster they surrounded Kevin with. Even then, he eventually found his place on the team but never the less, he's never going to fit well against a team like Golden State.
> 
> I'm surprised by the big blow out tonight. I was wrong, Cleveland's more than capable of winning this series. I seriously doubt they're going to win three straight games (let alone win the seventh game of this series if it gets to that point), but Cleveland seems to have found something that might actually work against this Warriors team. The Warriors looked like they had no answer for Cleveland's offense and defensively Cleveland looked better than ever. Still, I see the Warriors winning the next game followed by game 5. Hopefully I'm wrong.


What I meant was Lebron wouldn't need to be counted on shooting the 3 efficiently at the big man spot if Love is there, which is where the league was trending towards when the trade was made and is now more common than ever. He fought playing PF even though that is his most effective position now with his unstoppable post-ups. With Love there, Lebron has an excuse to stay at SF, and not be asked to stretch the floor when Kyrie has the floor as a big.

Love can compete against a team like Golden State if they can hide him on defence, and have a SF that can space the floor for him. Love don't have the luxury of either with Kyrie weak on defence and Lebron shooting badly from 3s in recent years. Love Lebron pick and roll was considered a great combination when the trade was made, but in practice teams just switch on them and neither shoot well enough to worry good defences.

Having said all that, if Kerr didn't replace Mark Jackson, David Lee didn't get hurt at the start of last season which made Draymond a starter (even Kerr didn't make that switch until forced to), and Curry didn't break out last season, Lebron and the Cavs would have likely won the title last year or this year with the trade.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, that wasn't even a live play. But otherwise, yeah.


I know, but it's a cool play & a good summary of the night. Kyrie though, he made both Curry & Klay look silly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Only reason heat were able to sign/get a lot of these guys was because of lebron leaving. heat need to rebuild, fuck competing against lebron and just form a solid foundation that will peak in 2/3 years when lebron is on the decline and the east is there for the taking.


richardson/whiteside(although he's 27 already)/winslow is a good start, just build on it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

^Boston has the right idea


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

"I feel bad for Steph Curry. He's always hurt when he plays poorly." - said everyone who works for ESPN.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I would say that Kyrie is making Steph look like a slack jawed yokel on defense, but he already looks that way.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

I fucking love this game right now.


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

That comment does not even make sense, "Awesome defense by Warriors, awful offense by Cavs". Someone mute Mark Jackson's mic. He is intolerable. Steph Curry, an evangelical Christian, couldn't even stand him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

GS in 5, just like I predicted.

LeBron needs to stop pouting.


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

What goes wrong in someone's life to want to watch an away game at your team's stadium?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Splash bros showed up and the Warriors win. Thought the Warriors got favourable calls in the first half to stay in the game, but the 2nd half was a FFA which favoured nobody. Finally a competitive game this series. Too bad I see the Cavs folding in game 5. Kyrie doing Kyrie stuff again in the 4th Q to let the game slip away. The stat padding at the end was so bad lol.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

LeBron having a meltdown :ha

GO WARRIORS!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Are you there God? It's me, The Absolute. You and I haven't really had a chance to speak since the Browns drafted Manziel. Anyway, if you have any ounce of grace left for us poor Believeland souls, please let your mercy shine down upon the Cavs and allow them to escape from GS with a miraculous win so this series can go to 6 games. If they lose, thanks for letting us Cleveland fans get our hopes up only to be let down _*LIKE ALWAYS!!!!*_

Ok bye.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Legion Of Hart said:


> LeBron having a meltdown :ha
> 
> GO WARRIORS!!!


Lebron went full on stat pad mode at the end trading 2s for 2s. The whole team made no attempt at creating attempts at 3s that was needed against the Warriors great FT shooting. Lack of timeouts shouldn't be an excuse for a team of veterans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

@AryaDark @Drago @Joff @Legit BOSS @Legion Of Hart @Notorious @seabs @THE SHIV @Tony 

WARRIORS BREAK A FINALS RECORD FOR MOST THREE-POINTERS IN A GAME (17)! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2

SPLASH BROTHERS ARE BACK, BROTHERS! :mark: They combined for 63 points tonight! :dance :dance :dance (Granted, about 10 or so of those were "padding," haha.) 

Running the one-two pick-'n'-roll with both Splash Brothers throughout the night. :banderas Fantastic! :mark:

BARNES! :mark: Maybe the single greatest unheralded hero of this series for the WARRIORS! :mark: Energy, energy, energy! :mark: 14 points! :mark: Hit a couple of critical three-pointers! :mark: Rebounded so well! :mark:

GREEN! :mark: Indefatigable madness! :mark: 

IGGY! :mark: Such unparalleled sheer basketball IQ unleashed upon the court! :mark: I hope everyone appreciated that faux "deflection" IGGY created when he knew he was going out of bounds under the Cavs' basket to get the "Warriors ball" call! :mark: So many spectacularly prudent decisions throughout the entire game! :mark: 

BOGUT! :mark: 

VAREJAO with some big minutes! That rebounding! :mark:

McADOO! :mark: Excellent performance from a role player near the back of the Warriors' bench! :mark: 

THE WARRIORS OUTREBOUNDED THE CAVS?!?! WHAT?!?! 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

LeBron trying to get Green suspended. 

2-5.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

This was like an old NBA game both team getting away with fouls , refs let then play


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

LeBron needs to gone ahead and get that bald head. The top of his head is shot. Come on fam.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

It's coming James, you know it's coming...


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Most enjoyable game of the series. Really was exciting to watch a competitive game with big consequences for both teams.

Golden State close this series out at home.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

The refs really fixed this game for the stupid Warriors


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Draymond Green has some choice words for LeBron James during his post-game interview.

https://vine.co/v/eOVBzmMJg7J


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Mra22 said:


> The refs really fixed this game for the stupid Warriors


How'd they fix those 9 straight missed shots by Cavs in a crucial part of the game?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

No heart. LeBron needs to get his ass into the post when mismatches hit the floor...taking anyone not named Iguodala to the rim, forcing the double, and working out of that. Make the game easier for your teammates if you're not going to score 30 (whether you just don't want to, or Iggy is locking you up).

I can name 10 legends who would go down with 30-40 points in losses, doesn't matter who's defending them or their shooting slumps, in hopes that their team can regain some ground and start hitting shots on a collapsing defense focused on the primary scorer.

LeBron first has to establish himself as the biggest threat on the floor (aka go apeshit as a scorer), then create out of the post when Iggy bodies him. Where's the killer instinct?

Meanwhile, Love and Irving need to spread the floor, with Love crashing the O-glass and Irving ISO's only when necessary, not each time he touches the ball.

Golden State has it made. Two-man game, screening the Cavs to death, and random guys stepping up out of nowhere to knock down big threes or open jumpers. If it's not Livingston dropping 20 on you, or Iguodala getting his, it's Barnes knocking down threes or Green playing like a Scottie Pippen.

This series is over, of course, but it was before it started. However, when the Warriors won Game 1 without the Splash Bros. playing decent basketball, and then won Game 2 despite a FT disparity and 20 turnovers (and Curry not being himself)...that was it.

On to the draft. Congrats to the Warriors for an amazing, record-breaking season.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Mra22 said:


> The refs really fixed this game for the stupid Warriors


Wonder where LeBron will be playing next...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Mra22 said:


> The refs really fixed this game for the stupid Warriors


Just face facts man. We've been outclassed and outplayed. The Warriors came out the gate like a well-oiled machine and played like seasoned veterans who knew how to bounce back from a loss. We were on some sloppy shit. I think we need to own up and place the blame where its due. The Cavs beat themselves like a 12-year-old boy tonight. This one's not on the refs.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

1 more win, Warriors. Just one more win. Be the hero this world needs and defeat absolute evil.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Notorious said:


> Well there's this thing called the zika virus going around Brazil right now...


Yeah, he's worried about the child he carries inside him.



RyanPelley said:


> I would say that Kyrie is making Steph look like a slack jawed yokel on defense, but he already looks that way.


Kyrie was making crazy shots in those last two games, I don't know why that makes Steph look like a joke on defense.

Curry scored 38 last night, but he had trouble going to the rim and finishing again, he's not right, and everyone who has seen him play enough times knows this.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, he's worried about the child he carries inside him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curry's fine. Enough already.

Also I want to point out that Tyronn Lue's weaknesses as a coach were pretty apparent in this game. Keeping Love out there for way too long at the end, not forcing the Cavs to play more team oriented basketball (if a team is STILL doing this at this point in the season, that's on the coach), very odd match up choices against the Warriors team. Part of me still can't believe the Cavs actually fired David Blatt after such little time with the team.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, he's worried about the child he carries inside him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he doesn't need to be 100 percent right now. Still had a good night with 7 from beyond the 3-point line. He understands that others can step up and contribute, like Klay and Draymond. Jordan did the same when needed...the first title he won was when John Paxson was hitting the daggers that finished off the Lakers. 

If the Cavs are going to do anything (although I would say most likely this series is over), LeBron has to put this team on his shoulders and carry them. I know he would prefer to facilitate but he needs to take over the game and get 30-40 in game 5. Otherwise, this offseason he will probably (fair or not) receive a lot of the blame for this loss.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

Love should probably sit out if the Cavs want to have any chance of winning game 5.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CRAIG, THIS IS THE REMATCH (Deebo): Cavs vs Warriors II*

The Cavs played well in the first half. But they just stopped moving the ball and the off the ball movement stopped in the 2nd half. Fatigue set in and the players revert back to what they felt more comfortable doing rather than playing the way that got them the lead. The lack of multiple ball handlers doomed them trying to mimic the Warriors way of playing. Warriors were taking turn to bring the ball up while it the Cvas had fewer options there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

*It's over now. No way Warriors lose 2 straight at home.

Finals MVP is gonna be weak.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> everyone in the league is a pretender outside of the spurs and warriors. whoever comes out of the east is probably getting swept.


guess i was spot on other than thinking okc only had a puncher's chance. 

series ends on monday. if steph doesn't have another big one from start to finish, i think finals mvp should go to draymond.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



Champ said:


> guess i was spot on other than thinking okc only had a puncher's chance.
> 
> series ends on monday. if steph doesn't have another big one from start to finish, i think finals mvp should go to draymond.


Oh god no. Last thing I need to see is Draymond getting finals MVP...


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I wouldn't pull Love out of Game 5. He needs to play meaningful minutes. Thing is, Lue doesn't know when he should insert him into the game, doesn't know when to pull him, doesn't know how to play him. THAT'S the issue.

When the Warriors play bigger, it makes sense to have Love on the floor. He gives them a rebounding edge (remember, boxing out doesn't show up in the statsheet), but he also drags a bigger defender out away from the rim.

Posting Love up doesn't do anything for Cleveland. Love is a stretch-four in this offense, and the reason is because the Cavaliers want an empty lane for LeBron, who should be showing five times the aggression.

When the Warriors go small, Cleveland needs to match that with LeBron at PF, sticking him in the post. He's too strong not to, and creating mismatches down low forces everyone on the Warriors to play differently on the defensive end. If you slightly twist the defensive scheme of Golden State, your offensive juggernauts (LeBron and Irving) will find ways to take advantage of that.

I'm not an NBA coach, and I never will be (just coached on a smaller platform)...but basketball isn't always difficult to figure out. Maybe it's because we are more spectators than players? I've watched the Warriors all season long, and the formula to beating them is to slow the pace by playing inside-out in halfcourt sets, put their players in unfamiliar defensive assignments off of screens, and physically manhandle Curry and Klay off of every S&R/S&P they lure you into.

And yes, it sounds easy, and it's obviously not (they won 73 games), but a team like Cleveland should not have three double-digit losses out of four Finals games. They have a facilitator who can do almost anything on the court, a scoring PG, a shooting SG, a stretch-four that rebounds well, a defensive-minded SG in Shump, a rebounding machine in Thompson...and yet, we are trying to figure out if they'll even win two games this series.

Bad coaching and no killer instinct from Cleveland...and a great Warriors team with too much depth, the Splash Bros, and a defender that is making life miserable for LeBron.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Does nobody care about witty names for the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION thread anymore?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Oh god no. Last thing I need to see is Draymond getting finals MVP...


He deserves it.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Funny thing is this may very well be the Finals match-up for the next 1/2 years so Bron will get his chance again


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

LeBron should be beating the Warriors but there is just something really weak about him and that team. The one thing I like is that the Warriors are showing fast paced ball can win the title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Miss Sally said:


> LeBron should be beating the Warriors but there is just something really weak about him and that team. The one thing I like is that the Warriors are showing fast paced ball can win the title.


What helps is that the Warriors play defense. That was always the Suns' problem from a decade ago and why they never won a title, they never gave a shit about defense and just relied on out-scoring people. Warriors can win shootouts but can also win slow, grind-it-out games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Going on 13 years and some are still surprised LeBron has no killer instinct!? Have you been living under a rock!?

And I would toss Love for some Sunny D. He's fucking useless. That, and it's hot like a muthafucka right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The WCF was the finals, y'all were delusional to think the Cavs had any shot against this team when they have so many poor defenders starting/coming off their bench.


And for the love of god, no more Lebron in the finals. He's not winning another one, it's not that he lacks killer instinct as much as he lacks a jumper and the same ability to dominate that he had when he's younger. Putting up the pretty stats is what makes people think he's fine, but his struggles are apparant.


seabs said:


> *It's over now. No way Warriors lose 2 straight at home.
> 
> Finals MVP is gonna be weak.*


I mean, no one has really dominated the series(aside from Green/Iggy defensively), but it being weak because everyone overall played well isn't really a knock and pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> The WCF was the finals, y'all were delusional to think the Cavs had any shot against this team when they have so many poor defenders starting/coming off their bench.
> 
> 
> And for the love of god, no more Lebron in the finals. He's not winning another one, it's not that he lacks killer instinct as much as he lacks a jumper and the same ability to dominate that he had when he's younger. Putting up the pretty stats is what makes people think he's fine, but his struggles are apparant.


Unless KD goes East, the Cavs will be back in the Finals again next season


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Notorious said:


> Unless KD goes East, the Cavs will be back in the Finals again next season


He's been to 6 straight finals. At some point, fatigue gotta play a factor methinks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Chrome said:


> He's been to 6 straight finals. At some point, fatigue gotta play a factor methinks.


It's irrelevant if there's no one to step up to take advantage. Which in the foreseeable future there doesn't seem to be.

Chicago is done
Miami is another year older + Bosh's career may legitimately be over
I think unless Toronto adds another key piece, they've peaked with their core
Atlanta has peaked with their core
Charlotte, Boston, Indiana, Washington don't have enough
Detroit & Milwaukee are too young


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Notorious said:


> Unless KD goes East, the Cavs will be back in the Finals again next season


i believe in the field breh. one of these years, they'll get it done. :mj2

i know whoever came out of the east would likely get stomped regardless of who it is, but just think of how refreshing/awesome it would be to see someone new there. 

like 2006-2009 was a great run for new teams. I know we still got the spurs/lakers in there, but the east sending a new team every year was great. it might not have made the finals themselves more interesting, but the buildup itself was more fun, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> i believe in the field breh. one of these years, they'll get it done. :mj2
> 
> i know whoever came out of the east would likely get stomped regardless of who it is, but just think of how refreshing/awesome it would be to see someone new there.
> 
> like 2006-2009 was a great run for new teams. I know we still got the spurs/lakers in there, but the east sending a new team every year was great. it might not have made the finals themselves more interesting, but the buildup itself was more fun, imo.


I would love to see it too but at the moment it's just doesn't seem likely to happen.

KD going East seems like the only shot and I would be shocked to see him leave OKC after that playoff run they had

Which means we should all petition for Silver to force KD to sign with Boston for basketball reasons :kobe3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

'06 was nice because the Mavs and Heat had never been to the finals before at that point, so it was a fresh matchup.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Yea no, Lebron will be in the finals for the foreseeable future


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Congrats to the Warriors!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Honchkrow said:


> Going on 13 years and some are still surprised LeBron has no killer instinct!? Have you been living under a rock!?


:Wat?

So explain him vs Detroit, Orlando and the Spurs.

And on an unrelated note, it's looking more and more like Green will be suspended for game 5. Apparently the Warriors are anticipating it. Question is, if you're the Cavs do you start Kevin Love now? I think you definitely do if that's the case.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Sorry for double post, but....

https://twitter.com/SportsCenter?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author (I don't know how to post tweets, fuck off)

Draymond Green has been assessed a flagrant 1 for his actions in game 4, and as a result will NOT be playing in game 5.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Bullshit, I demand an appeal to be heard by Reggie Evans


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The league will bend over backwards for Baby Bron Bron.  He blubbers and they jump to give him his binky. Maybe stepping over people is not a great idea.

Some major money is stake and the NBA wants a long series. Let's see what happens in the next game.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Oh my, that's just not fair, the NBA wants a game seven I guess.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

*lul wut. worst part of it is that they've probably just cost him a finals mvp. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Not pleased with the suspension at all. Hope The Warriors thwart the leagues chicanery of trying to ensure a seventh game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

:lol Good lord guys. Green being suspended was the right call. Get over it. Green fucked himself over and he got punished for it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

he should have been suspended before. :mj


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The odds are still stacked against us tonight, but suspending Green was definitely the right call.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> he should have been suspended before. :mj


Agreed, still can't believe he wasn't after the whole Adams fiasco.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Green is a major factor in the team's success, but the Warriors are still winning this championship, even if the Cavs take tomorrow's game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

NBA making up for the non-suspension from Green kicking Adams in the balls and Russell in the face.

Don't think it matters though. Golden State probably still wins.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

cavs have a shot now











nah not really :lol they still lose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

This just means the NBA wants Cleveland to have to watch as Golden State celebrates on their home court.

Good guy NBA bringing a championship celebration to Cleveland for the third time of Lebron's career, and second year in a row. (Spurs in 4)


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Stax Classic said:


> This just means the NBA wants Cleveland to have to watch as Golden State celebrates on their home court.


:Wat?

No, it doesn't. 

Green was given a flagrant 1 for his actions, which was deserved. He went over the flagrant limit, and thus got suspended for his actions. I don't know why people are having such a difficult time understanding this. Enough with the conspiracy theories already.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Absolutely fucking pathetic to suspend Green now, and not when he actually deserved one. Hope for the love of god, Warriros wipe them off the floor the next game.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The suspension was the right call. It is an accumulation of Green's past actions during this playoffs. I was just surprised it was for the groin shot and not the swipe at Lebron after, because I thought the groin shot was accidental but the swipe was retaliation.

How are the Warriors going to replace 40+ minutes of Green in the lineup? No Green at center = Warriors losing according to the stats. 

This may or may not be NBA trying to extend the series while giving Green a clean slate for the rest of the series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

You'd hope Draymond would learn now from all his nut taps but guess he has to learn the hard way.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> :Wat?
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Green was given a flagrant 1 for his actions, which was deserved. He went over the flagrant limit, and thus got suspended for his actions. I don't know why people are having such a difficult time understanding this. Enough with the conspiracy theories already.


No conspiracy theory. Some people in the world honestly just choose to be dumb. :jericho3


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> You'd hope Draymond would learn now from all his nut taps but guess he has to learn the hard way.


I see what you did there, you sly dog. :sk

I think he should have been punished before, but not this time. At least, not because of the King's nuts. Maybe afterwards, but not for getting up.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Stax Classic said:


> This just means the NBA wants Cleveland to have to watch as Golden State celebrates on their home court.
> 
> Good guy NBA bringing a championship celebration to Cleveland for the third time of Lebron's career, and second year in a row. (Spurs in 4)


That's what I was thinking. Believeland,LOL. More "misery" for Cleveland sports fans


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



cactus_jack22 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Believeland,LOL. More "misery" for Cleveland sports fans


Eh, the Indians are playing very good right now and the Lake Erie Monsters just won the title for their league. And it's almost a given that the Cavaliers will be back in the finals again next year and maybe the next year following, so they'll be getting their chance again. I would imagine that it's a pretty exciting time to be a Cleveland fan.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

No Draymond, still no problem. Not even Joey Crawford can help your ass now LeBron. Hold up that 2-5 :mark:.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Green's suspension is hysterical. That Aussie piece of crap for the cavs was an absolute scum last season injuring multiple players and attempting to injure more and that son of a bitch gets no suspension.

Now the NBA has the gall to suspend Green in the finals for less.

Hilarious.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Natecore said:


> Green's suspension is hysterical. That Aussie piece of crap for the cavs was an absolute scum last season injuring multiple players and attempting to injure more and that son of a bitch gets no suspension.
> 
> Now the NBA has the gall to suspend Green in the finals for less.
> 
> Hilarious.


for less? he's hit multiple people in the balls in this postseason. there was a list that showed that 11/12(something like that) players that hit another player in the groin received a suspension and yet green got away with it the first time(with a fucking massive kick no less) with nothing.

not to mention this suspension is based on the amount of flagrant fouls he picked up, not the hit itself. the hit was unnecessary contact, hence the flagrant foul and since he's had too many he got a 1 game suspension.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> for less? he's hit multiple people in the balls in this postseason. there was a list that showed that 11/12(something like that) players that hit another player in the groin received a suspension and yet green got away with it the first time(with a fucking massive kick no less) with nothing.
> 
> not to mention this suspension is based on the amount of flagrant fouls he picked up, not the hit itself. the hit was unnecessary contact, hence the flagrant foul and since he's had too many he got a 1 game suspension.


Wrong. This is the equivalent to bad foul calls in the 4th facing more scrutiny than bad calls in the 1st. If a player kicks a dude in the balls and gets no suspension then you don't do it for nothing n game 4. All the other offenses are meaningless because they didn't result in suspension; this one did.

And my point still stands: if the Australian trash received no suspension for injuring players and dick punching dudes this year then Green shouldn't be suspended for either.

The flagrant accumulation nonsense is for the birds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Natecore said:


> Wrong. This is the equivalent to bad foul calls in the 4th facing more scrutiny than bad calls in the 1st. If a player kicks a dude in the balls and gets no suspension then you don't do it for nothing n game 4.


the problem was that he deserved a suspension then, instead they let him get away with it and the he repeated the same bad behaviour. the fuck up was not suspending him the first time, but this suspension is based on the hit to the groin, which you don't seem to understand. he was assessed a flagrant 1 foul for the hit after the review, which is simply known as unnecessary physical contact, which is exactly what green's hit at lebron's groin was.


> All the other offenses are meaningless because they didn't result in suspension; this one did.


perhaps you misunderstood me the first time. 11 out of the 12(or so) players that hit someone in the groin area DID get suspended. the only player that wasn't was ibaka against the clippers. every other player received at least a one game suspension, including this playoffs during the raptors/cavs series when a cavs player was suspended for hit at someone's groin.


> And my point still stands: if the Australian trash received no suspension for injuring players and dick punching dudes this year then Green shouldn't be suspended for either.


delly doesn't have 4 flagrants.



> The flagrant accumulation nonsense is for the birds.



it's not nonsense, it's apart of the rules. this rule is rarely applied because players rarely ever get as physical and dirty as green. tough shit, he should know better. what lebron did was a bitch move, but so was green's response and he was baited into a suspension that he has to live with now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> I would imagine that it's a pretty exciting time to be a Cleveland fan.


Said no one ever in the history of professional sports.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Green deserved to get suspended.

They made a mistake by not suspending him the second time he kicked Adams in the crotch, but they got it right this time.

His dirty, disrespectful behaviour this entire playoffs means that he misses out on celebrating on his home court in his team's jersey.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> :Wat?
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Green was given a flagrant 1 for his actions, which was deserved. He went over the flagrant limit, and thus got suspended for his actions. I don't know why people are having such a difficult time understanding this. Enough with the conspiracy theories already.


Lolwut, deserved for what? That's not a flagrant at all, a technical at best.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Assuming Golden State closes this series out, I'll be rooting for them to win it all again next year just because "Dynasty Warriors" would probably be my favorite headline ever.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I would assume the suspension rules Green out of the Finals MVP discussion, does it not?

I'd like to see Iggy get it but if Curry drops 30 and they win game 5 I think voters will be begging to give it to him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Depends on Livingston I think, people love to give it to non-stars


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Stax Classic said:


> Depends on Livingston I think, people love to give it to non-stars


I've been pushing for Curry's gimmick to be that he wins the regular season MVP but never wins Finals MVP. Every year a new role player wins Finals MVP like getting the toy in the cereal box!

I want 6 finals wins for Curry with zero Finals MVP awards but a bunch of regular season MVP awards in his trunk.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Only way Warriors lose tonight is if 

a) hehe we don't want to do it w/o Draymond, lets just win the next game xd

b) hehe lets embarrass LeBron in Cleveland and have the whole city riot xd


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

With Green out tonight, guess we'll see even more of the usual Lebron "drive to the rim, lower shoulder, take 5 steps, and bitch when you don't get a foul call"

Only problem for him is that Steph and Klay both go over 30 tonight. Enjoy another loss Lebron, crybabies never win.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



deepelemblues said:


> Said no one ever in the history of professional sports.


2007 would probably say otherwise. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Lolwut, deserved for what? That's not a flagrant at all, a technical at best.


He purposely nut shotted LeBron. That's a flagrant foul. It's not hard to look these rules up.



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Only way Warriors lose tonight is if
> 
> a) hehe we don't want to do it w/o Draymond, lets just win the next game xd
> 
> b) hehe lets embarrass LeBron in Cleveland and have the whole city riot xd


I think you're horribly underrating the effect Draymond has on the team as well as how capable Cleveland is as a team. Keep in mind this is the team that not too long had just blown out Golden State by 30 and now Golden State is playing without the guy who missed one game the entire season and is arguably the biggest match up problem for Cleveland.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> He purposely nut shotted LeBron. That's a flagrant foul. It's not hard to look these rules up.


Matthew Dellavedova punched Iguodala's balls much harder and he didn't get a flagrant AFTER REVIEWING. So what?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Matthew Dellavedova punched Iguodala's balls much harder and he didn't get a flagrant AFTER REVIEWING. So what?


Delly was clearly going for the ball, with no intention of harming Iggy. Dray purposely swiped at LeBron as retaliation. There's a huge difference.



RetepAdam. said:


> Assuming Golden State closes this series out, I'll be rooting for them to win it all again next year just because "Dynasty Warriors" would probably be my favorite headline ever.


Dynasty Warriors :banderas


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Delly was *clearly* going for the ball, with no intention of harming Iggy. Dray purposely swiped at LeBron as retaliation. There's a huge difference.


Can you really say this with a straight face?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Curry goes for 40+ and snatches away Draymond's MVP. I could live with that.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Can you really say this with a straight face?


Um, yes. Watch the replay, and you can see very clearly that Delly's going for the ball. I know this disproves your point, but it's not hard to tell what happened here. No one's going to believe your theory that Delly did it on purpose because he clearly didn't.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Delly was clearly going for the ball


Which one, the right or the left?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



RetepAdam. said:


> Which one, the right or the left?


:LIGHTS


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> 2007 would probably say otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one of the last people who underestimate Draymond's importance to the team lmao. The truth of the matter is, Cleveland got slapped WITHOUT Curry and Klay showing up in the first two games of the series, Curry was absolutely mia for those games. If anything, you're underrating the depth of this roster.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> I'm one of the last people who underestimate Draymond's importance to the team lmao. The truth of the matter is, Cleveland got slapped WITHOUT Curry and Klay showing up in the first two games of the series, Curry was absolutely mia for those games. If anything, you're underrating the depth of this roster.


Depth won't mean much if the entire game plan of the Warriors is forced to change. This tends to happen when there's a major rotation change like this. And when it's someone like Green, your entire game plan is forced to change as well. With Green playing every game this season apart from one, this puts Golden State in a pretty bad spot. 

The only thing working in Golden State's favor is Cleveland won't really know what or how they will respond to Green not being able to play (and keep in mind also that it's only for one game). So Cleveland has to prepare for it on the fly. Golden State went through the same issue in last years finals when Irving got injured, and this years finals when Kevin got hurt. Cleveland was forced to make adjustments but Golden State didn't know what those adjustments would be, so there wasn't any way they could really prepare themselves for it and thus they struggled.

It's really hard to predict how tonight's game will go down. But I honestly see Cleveland pulling out the win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

lebron just admitted that he's "ok" with losing the finals. :kobelol

this guy hurts his own all time ranking.



AlternateDemise said:


> Delly was clearly going for the ball, with no intention of harming Iggy. Dray purposely swiped at LeBron as retaliation. There's a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Dynasty Warriors :banderas


intention does not matter, he deserved a flagrant too. :toomanykobes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

i just realized regardless of who the lakers pick they won't be able to win ROY with the DREAM finally playing his rookie season. :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Just noticed this:



BRUNO's wikipedia page said:


> In July 2015, Caboclo re-joined the Raptors for the 2015 NBA Summer League.[11] On September 29, 2015, the Raptors exercised their third-year team option on Caboclo's rookie scale contract, extending the contract through the 2016–17 season.[12] During the 2015–16 season, he had multiple assignments with Raptors 905 of the NBA Development League.[13] Caboclo is a fan favourite of the team, as even the newest Raptor fan’s is all too familiar with the “We Want Bruno” chants. [14] *Upon elimination from the Eastern Conference Finals on May 27, 2016, Caboclo was officially only two years away.*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Um, yes. Watch the replay, and you can see very clearly that Delly's going for the ball. I know this disproves your point, but it's not hard to tell what happened here. No one's going to believe your theory that Delly did it on purpose because he clearly didn't.


I have watched the replay many times and I can't say that he clearly went for the ball because: 

1. He had his eyes closed.
2. He hit the balls too hard. (More than necessary)
3. He didn't hit the ball.


And I think the Warriors could win this (though the Cavs are the slight favorites) because if you think, you can put Barnes on Love and Iguodala on Lebron, Bogut gets the token big guy around them and there you have it, Love can't defend any of them on the other end.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> 1. He had his eyes closed.


:maury

First off no they weren't, and second if they were closed that just further proves my point that he wasn't going for Iggy's privates. 



Fighter Daron said:


> 2. He hit the balls too hard. (More than necessary)


If you're going for the ball, you swing at it AS HARD AS YOU CAN. Otherwise you're wasting your time. And again, this point just proves he wasn't going for Iggy's dick. Delly's not an idiot. If he's going for the ballsack, he's not gonna swipe at it as hard as possible. 



Fighter Daron said:


> 3. He didn't hit the ball.


No fucking shit he missed, Iggy moved his arms. Missing the ball is a common occurrence when you try to swipe at the ball.

Good fucking lord dude. Watch the game. It's clear you don't. 



Fighter Daron said:


> And I think the Warriors could win this (though the Cavs are the slight favorites) because if you think, you can put Barnes on Love and Iguodala on Lebron, Bogut gets the token big guy around them and there you have it, Love can't defend any of them on the other end.


Love will probably defend Bogut again, and you want that if you're the Cavs. At this point you're better off having Bogut try to beat you than Curry or Thompson. 

And I hope you understand that Love would probably abuse the shit out of Barnes on offense. 

Also another thing I just thought of is Green being out takes away the small ball line up for Golden State. If there was ever a chance for Cleveland to win in Golden State, it's this.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Good fucking lord dude. Watch the game. It's clear you don't.


Ok, if this is your point, I think the discussion is over.

And LOL at Love abusing anyone on the post.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742489382662213632


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

@AlternateDemise you are extra confrontational today. What's it about?

All our uber affordable contract guys are opting out. What gives? :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo

Goin' to ROARACLE in a few minutes, folks. I want to see the WARRIORS win it all tonight. Losing :dray hurts a lot, and may cost the Dubs Game 5, but I want this series OVER tonight! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 

C'mon SPLASH BROTHERS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :curry :klay


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*










:lmao Should have thought of his family

inkman


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

This series is exposing exactly why LeBron is overhyped and the East is trash. No offensive skill whatsoever, He's getting defended one on one and getting locked up. Take away his driving lanes and he's a non factor. He's a star padder that lacks any sort of killer instinct. GSW is just way way better (nothing new to me) and they're on the way to back2back titles.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



JM said:


> @AlternateDemise you are extra confrontational today. What's it about?


Eh, had to quit my job yesterday. So I'm in a pissy mood today. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Ok, if this is your point, I think the discussion is over.
> 
> And LOL at Love abusing anyone on the post.


Thanks for further proving my point. 



CHIcagoMade said:


> This series is exposing exactly why LeBron is overhyped and the East is trash. *No offensive skill whatsoever*, He's getting defended one on one and getting locked up. Take away his driving lanes and he's a non factor. He's a star padder that lacks any sort of killer instinct. GSW is just way way better (nothing new to me) and they're on the way to back2back titles.


:maury

I've seen it all guys.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Oracle is extra pumped tonight :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Well this game is an embarrassment. The world wanted the follow up to Lebron and Green and the NBA suspended the main event. 

Morons.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> I've seen it all guys.


in terms of scoring skillset, lebron is extremely lacking, which is always shown when he can't bully his way into the paint. He lacks a jumper, he lacks great footwork, his post game is weak again if he isn't able to bully someone down low. it is what it is. :toomanykobes


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> in terms of scoring skillset, lebron is extremely lacking, which is always shown when he can't bully his way into the paint. He lacks a jumper, he lacks great footwork, his post game is weak again if he isn't able to bully someone down low. it is what it is. :toomanykobes


I'm not going to argue that he doesn't have glaring weaknesses from a scoring standpoint. He most definitely does. But to say he has no skills offensively is both stupid and wrong.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Hey guys, it's Kevin Love destroying everyone on the post!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Cavs playing like their lives are on the line. About damn time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

JR Bitch lands on his feet, has his balance and rolls up on Bogut's leg.

If you can't beat them beg the NBA to suspend them and injure everyone else.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The Cavs need Lebron's and Kyrie's games of their lives to beat a Warriors team without his two starting big men. I guess we're headed back to Cleveland.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Omg Kyrie................ :done


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Kyrie out Stephing Steph.

And most of those shots are what the Warriors want him to take. Dude put on a show tonight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Kyrie abusing Steph man.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

cavs are going to survive :wtf2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

^ And that stat doesn't even show LeBron's 16 boards. Crazy. Wonder how healthy Bogut will be in the next game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Lol fucking fans leaving now


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Harrison Barnes just pissing away money with all these wide open missed threes when the team needs it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



EyeZac said:


> Harrison Barnes just pissing away money with all these wide open missed threes when the team needs it.


Yeah, he and Curry missed a lot of open shots in the 4th. Surprised me. Kinda wish they would've ended it tonight so we can move on. :lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Kyrie with the performance of a lifetime tonight. God damn was he in the zone and LeBron playing like a mad man helped as well. Warriors started to lose it once Bogut was out and scoring poorly in the 2nd half.

Here's to more basketball :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Another blowout O_O

This Warriors team really is live by the 3s, die by the 3s.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Algoods Warriors will win it at Cleveland, just like they did last year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Corey said:


> ^ And that stat doesn't even show LeBron's 16 boards. Crazy. Wonder how healthy Bogut will be in the next game.


Gotta be honest that looks like his knee blew the fuck out. If he's even able to play its gonna be limited I'd guess.

Also if we somehow get to game 7 dubs fans gotta step it up with their weakass signs. Good god those were awful.

I won't count the cavs out of g6 at home bc those are where you can get those crazy games from secondary guys like JR or Jefferson. Probably need Kyrie and Lebron to carry the load, even if it's unlikely way to win a seven gamer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

That was a hell of a performance by Kyrie and Lebron. Can't see the Cavs beating the Warriors again with Green back, but hopefully I'm wrong. Would love a game 7. Because after the finals we enter the DEATH period for sports where only baseball's on until football comes back in August.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

:mark: :mark: :mark: HEY FELLAS!!! LET’S ALL GO BACK TO THE Q FOR GAME 6!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:homer UNCLE DREW??!! MORE LIKE UNCLE GOAT!!!!!!!!! :done:done:done:done:done:done

:mark: WE FINALLY GOT TO “WITNESS” THE OLD, SAVAGE LEBRON TONIGHT!!! (Though I can’t help but wonder how much Green's suspension affected his performance. :side :mark:

:mark: WARRIORS ARE THE FIRST 73-9 TEAM TO PRODUCE MORE TURNOVERS THAN AN ARBY’S RESTAURANT!!! :mark:

:lmao :lmao :lmao REMEMBER WHEN WE ALL THOUGHT THIS SERIES WOULD BE OVER IN 4 OR 5 GAMES??!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lol REMEMBER WHEN WE ALL THOUGHT THE CAVS WOULD GET THAT ONE "TOKEN" WIN AND THEN GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT??!! HOW FUCKING STUPID WERE WE BACK THEN??!!! :lol

:mark: THERE'S MORE BASKETBALL TO BE PLAYED!!! :mark:

:mark: IT AIN’T OVER YET, MY FRIENDS!!! :mark:

:mark: IN THE IMMORTAL WORDS OF JOURNEY, DON’T STOP BELIEVELAND!!!! :mark:

:mark: LET’S TAKE THIS BITCH BACK TO THE 216 AND FORCE GAME 7!!! :mark:

:mark: ALL HAIL THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE!!! :mark:

Way to go, Cavs. You finally played like your backs were against the fucking wall. Better late than never.

And fuck the refs for calling that Irving ball “out of bounds” in the 3rd. And fuck Anderson Varejao. And fuck Kevin Love for still being a no-show.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*










Kevin Love was utter trash and hopefully stays that way. 


As much as i hate LeBron, that was just stellar performance, credit where it's due.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

:lol The backlash on social media is so real. People are already claiming the league only suspended Green so that the Cavs can force game 6 and the NBA can make more $$$. I mean it's not like Green deserved to get suspended or something...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



The Absolute said:


> :lol The backlash on social media is so real. People are already claiming the league only suspended Green so that the Cavs can force game 6 and the NBA can make more $$$. I mean it's not like Green deserved to get suspended or something...


He didn't and it's 100% true.

He did against OKC, it's complete BS against Cavs.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

cavs win this series now. I've lost all faith in the Warriors. They had to finish Trashland off ASAP and they failed to do so. The nba gave the cavs hope and they're running with it. cavs took advantage of the league's idiocy and to nobody's surprise they went after another player's knee too.

I wanted the LeCry narrative as a loser to be further cemented and now he's going to be credited with a 3-1 finals comeback.

fpalm Kyrie and Ray Allen bailing his ass out.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Natecore said:


> cavs win this series now. I've lost all faith in the Warriors. They had to finish Trashland off ASAP and they failed to do so. The nba gave the cavs hope and they're running with it. cavs took advantage of the league's idiocy and to nobody's surprise they went after another player's knee too.
> 
> I wanted the LeCry narrative as a loser to be further cemented and now he's going to be credited with a 3-1 finals comeback.
> 
> fpalm Kyrie and Ray Allen bailing his ass out.


Kyrie bailed him out? He had 41 points tonight. He played his heart out tonight. Just stop.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

:lol @The Absolute

This was not surprising because without :dray the Warriors' defense simply does not function, and the small ball death squad offensively does not function, either. The Warriors missing so many wide open threes was just a case of "not their night."

The thing I'll always remember from this game, however, is the performance of Kyrie Irving. A lot of those shots were shots the Warriors were comfortable with him taking and he made them. They frequently guarded him about as well as possible and he kept making one crazy shot after another. I got up several times to applaud him because he was nothing less than special in Game 5.

Hope Bogut's okay but it didn't look good.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



The Absolute said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: HEY FELLAS!!! LET’S ALL GO BACK TO THE Q FOR GAME 6!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :homer UNCLE DREW??!! MORE LIKE UNCLE GOAT!!!!!!!!! :done:done:done:done:done:done
> 
> ...


Don't rip off Deso like that. Not cool bruh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Nah, it's cool, @AlternateDemise. :lol

Let him have his fun. :curry2 :side:

(Just kidding, it's seriously amusing!)


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Kyrie bailed him out? He had 41 points tonight. He played his heart out tonight. Just stop.


I can only assume you don't know what bailing someone out means. My comment was nothing but praise for Kyrie.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



DesolationRow said:


> :lol @The Absolute
> 
> This was not surprising because without :dray the Warriors' defense simply does not function, and the small ball death squad offensively does not function, either. The Warriors missing so many wide open threes was just a case of "not their night."
> 
> ...


Yeah LeBron and Kyrie gave GOAT performances tonight, but how much did the Green suspension affect that? Green could only sit and watch tonight as they tore up his home court. I'm sure he's gonna come out the gate pissed for game 6. And that Bogut injury really sucks. Hope it's not too serious. Wishing him a speedy recovery. If I've learned anything in this series it's that the Warriors know how to bounce back from a loss. They're gonna be pissed and the Cavs are gonna be hyped to keep their momentum going. Game 6 is gonna be one for the history books.



AlternateDemise said:


> Don't rip off Deso like that. Not cool bruh.


Apologies. Wasn't trying to rip off Deso. I was feeling the moment and marked out for the Cavs, who defiantly stood their ground during an elimination game. Any gimmick infringement is unintentional.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

dont apologize. :what?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Natecore said:


> I can only assume you don't know what bailing someone out means. My comment was nothing but praise for Kyrie.


I'm talking about LeBron.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

This is why people who said Kyrie wouldn't have made a difference last year look ignorant.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



The Absolute said:


> Yeah LeBron and Kyrie gave GOAT performances tonight, but how much did the Green suspension affect that? Green could only sit and watch tonight as they tore up his home court. I'm sure he's gonna come out the gate pissed for game 6. And that Bogut injury really sucks. Hope it's not too serious. Wishing him a speedy recovery. If I've learned anything in this series it's that the Warriors know how to bounce back from a loss. They're gonna be pissed and the Cavs are gonna be hyped to keep their momentum going. Game 6 is gonna be one for the history books.


Agreed.

Game 6 is going to be a war. 

I honestly would be at least somewhat surprised if this doesn't go 7 games now.




The Absolute said:


> Apologies. Wasn't trying to rip off Deso. I was feeling the moment and marked out for the Cavs, who defiantly stood their ground during an elimination game. Any gimmick infringement is unintentional.


No apologies necessary, at all. I loved your post! (Y) :curry


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Randumo24 said:


> This is why people who said Kyrie wouldn't have made a difference last year look ignorant.


He didn't make much of a difference for the first 4 games even with his scoring. :shrug The Warriors can live with Kyrie taking most of the same shots and betting he won't be as efficient the next time. What should worry them is Lebron look comfortable taking jumpshots in this game. They have no answer to that even with Green playing.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



DesolationRow said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Game 6 is going to be a war.
> 
> ...


At this point, game 7 is possible, but only IF we can capitalize off this momentum, feed off the home crowd and overcome the Warriors defense (mainly Draymond Green).

Regardless of what happens, I'm glad we finally made this series competitive, especially since a lot of people expected us to go down in 4 or 5 games. No more of this "the WCF was the real Finals" talk. The Cavs are finally proving that they deserve to be on the NBA's biggest stage. I hope everyone shows up and gives 110% on Thursday. (*I'M LOOKING AT YOU, KEVIN LOVE!!!!*)

Glad you liked the mark out post. I got caught up in the hype and started typing whatever was on my mind. Felt pretty good tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Randumo24 said:


> This is why people who said Kyrie wouldn't have made a difference last year look ignorant.


Well at the moment with Kyrie, you've won the same amount of games as last year. Shall we wait until Game 6 is done first to judge?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Natecore said:


> I can only assume you don't know what bailing someone out means. My comment was nothing but praise for Kyrie.


Bailing out implies that LeBron didn't play well, which you can't say about a line of 41/16/7



Joel said:


> Well at the moment with Kyrie, you've won the same amount of games as last year. Shall we wait until Game 6 is done first to judge?


While that's true, the point is that Kyrie is the kind of player that can go out & win you a game on his own. Nobody other than LeBron on last year's Cavs finals roster could say that. Would it have for sure changed things, nobody can say one way or the other. It's the ability he brings to the table that you know he has that potential.



FriedTofu said:


> He didn't make much of a difference for the first 4 games even with his scoring. :shrug The Warriors can live with Kyrie taking most of the same shots and betting he won't be as efficient the next time. What should worry them is Lebron look comfortable taking jumpshots in this game. They have no answer to that even with Green playing.


Kyrie can do this on any given night. It's not like this is the best game he's ever played. He had two near 60 point games last season. 

I do agree that if LeBron has found his jump shot for the rest of the series, the Cavs will most likely win. LeBron is unguardable when his shot is falling.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Poor execution by the Warriors in the second half. Losing Bogut, and not having Green, left them completely deflated. Their screen and roll game was absent for those two reasons, and if the Warriors aren't setting screens, they aren't doing much of anything on the offensive end.

Combine that with the fact that LeBron and Kyrie had their best game as a duo (40 and 40 in the Finals), I'm surprised this wasn't a 30-point win for Cleveland.

Small ball was impossible for Golden State, because when they made that attempt to go small...they were actually TOO SMALL. Once they discovered this, going big only crippled them on the offensive end for the reasons mentioned earlier.

Simply put, in that second half, the Warriors' biggest advantage over the Cavaliers (perimeter play) was stiffened, and as we have seen over and over again, Golden State lives by the three. As the saying goes, they died by the three last night.

Game 6 will be interesting. I don't believe home court advantage will come into play, as it didn't last year. The Warriors will need to find their groove early, rest the Splash Bros (notably Klay), then come out with a strong 4th by attacking the rim and looking for mid-range jumpers, as LeBron rests. With Green being a better defensive player than anyone else GSW can stick in his place, and in that role of undersized big man, he will be able to provide the much-needed help on switches, and James should see less time at the rim. There were numerous opportunities in the paint last night, and the Warriors were late helping on those switches...so late that guys were getting to the rack untouched. Green solves that problem on the defensive end.

LeBron was so big of a threat at the rim, Golden State could not respect his shot...and while he doesn't have a consistent jumper, you can't leave an NBA superstar wide open all game long. The stars were aligned perfectly for him to take the game over.

Meanwhile, Cleveland found their bread and butter, but we all knew that their two superstars were just that for this team. If they want Game 6, they need someone else to knock down shots consistently, showing his hand as a scoring threat from the perimeter. I will say this over and over again: Kevin Love does NOT belong in the post, and they have to stop playing him there. Even though he has been cold, he's a shooter, and it will take him time to find his shot. When he does, Green has to respect it, and it's "green light" for LeBron and Irving to attack the basket.

Klay's defensive efforts on a scorching-hot Irving drained him by halftime. The footwork required to defend a guard like him takes a toll, and Kyrie's 18 first-half points probably felt like 30 to Klay. Because of that assignment, Curry and Green need to take pressure off of Thompson on the other end of the court, in the same manner Iguodala is not asked to give his team 20/5/5 each night as he defends LeBron. With that in place, Klay can utilize screens all game long, versus having to go head-on into multiple ISO situations that ask him to put the ball on the floor and create his own shot. Too much work in one night.

I didn't think the Warriors would lose Game 5, but I also didn't anticipate Irving to have the game of his life, and Curry to no-show that second half. The Bogut injury was the cherry on top for Cleveland, and it crushed all hopes of a comeback last night. You can't lose your "jack of all trades" and your defensive-minded center in the NBA Finals, especially when both are starters and providing your team with +17 on the glass and +10 in the assist column every night.

Things should be different for Game 6, but nothing is for certain at this point.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Draymond missing last night's game obviously had a hugh impact on the Warriors not winning the game. Had Green been playing last night I do believe this series would be over and the Warriors be back to back champions right now. However Cleveland still played a good game offensively especially and they even played good on defense too. Lebron and Kyrie had a feast on the dubs defense last night both dropping 41 which is unheard of, however not surprised Lebron went off last night as I expected that to happen especially with Green out and not being able to defend him. I think this series can go to 7 games now but would not be surprised if the Warriors blow the Cavs out Thursday night and close this thing out for good.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Wow, we're here again, don't we? Just like after game 3, the Cavs are the favorites now or something, I can't believe how people overreact game by game.

And no, it wasn't a blowout, the Warriors stood their ground until mid fourth quarter and they were really playing a good game until Bogut got injured, that demolished them emotionally I guess.

And LOL at Kyrie not having his best game ever scoring 41 points on 70% shooting or something like that facing elimination on the freaking finals.

Also, what a performance Love put on last night, abusing Barnes on the post.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

LeBron and Kyrie combined for 82 points ! That's crazy, Cavs taking this in 7!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Wow, we're here again, don't we? Just like after game 3, the Cavs are the favorites now or something, I can't believe how people overreact game by game.


No one here besides Natecore (who is probably kidding but I'm not sure) is claiming the Cavs will come back to win this. I feel like you just make things up on the fly without thinking about it.



Fighter Daron said:


> Also, what a performance Love put on last night, abusing Barnes on the post.


1. Nice bait attempt. It worked. If you would've done it a week ago when I wasn't aware that baiting is a rule breaker on this site, I wouldn't have reported you for it.

2. I said Kevin PROBABLY was going to abuse Barnes in the post. Probably. Problem is, he barely got the ball, and it was clear he wasn't in the Cavaliers best interest in regards to scoring (which now that I think about it was smart on their part, since no Green gave LeBron all the freedom in the world to attack the paint). So yeah, I was kind of, sortish wrong on the matter, even though I never claimed it was a for sure thing.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Problem is, he barely got the ball, and it was clear he wasn't in the Cavaliers best interest in regards to scoring (which now that I think about it was smart on their part, since no Green gave LeBron all the freedom in the world to attack the paint). So yeah, I was kind of, sortish wrong on the matter, even though I never claimed it was a for sure thing.


Yeah, the thing is I knew the Cavs would ignore him in the post, they just want him to stand on the corners to open the lane for Irving and James. Kevin Love is hugely misused in the Cavaliers offence, but it that works for them, more power to them.

Also, Harrison Barnes is a great post defender for a three and with the confidence Love is showing nowadays, I think he could handle him. 

But what do I know, I don't even watch the games.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Props to the Cavs for showing up when they needed to. I love when teams play with urgency. I wonder how the next game will go with Green back in the lineup. 

Combined 82 points from LeBron and Kyrie. Damn. Even I am impressed with that. ^_^

Anybody have some predictions for the next game's final score?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, the thing is I knew the Cavs would ignore him in the post, they just want him to stand on the corners to open the lane for Irving and James. Kevin Love is hugely misused in the Cavaliers offence, but it that works for them, more power to them.
> 
> Also, Harrison Barnes is a great post defender for a three and with the confidence Love is showing nowadays, I think he could handle him.


Love's a very good scorer from the post. Barnes wouldn't have been able to do much against him, since Kevin has been able to score constantly against guys bigger and better on defense than Barnes. 

Through out these playoffs, Kevin's been used a lot on the Cavs offense, especially down low. In game 1, which so far has been Love's only good game (and it was a very good game for him on both ends), Cavs went to him a lot down low and he had a nice balanced offense. But in game 2 the Warriors doubled him when ever he got the ball in the post, and they were able to rely on Andrew Bogut to protect the paint when Love was camped out at the perimeter, so they covered him well. 

Which is one of the reasons why the Warriors are in some trouble if Bogut's out for the series. They have great individual defenders but against guys like Irving and LeBron, that can only do so much especially if you don't have someone like Bogut to protect the paint. Green being back will help the Warriors out greatly defensively but it's still going to be a lot more difficult to stop the Cavaliers in the paint now that he's probably done. And even if he's not, that injury will be bothersome.

P.S. Yes, I'm aware that you do watch the games. I was not in the best mood yesterday, and my apologies for that. Let's move on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

real deal's analysis has been on point, hope you guys aren't overlooking them since they're big posts with no smileys. :cudi


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> Wow, we're here again, don't we? Just like after game 3, the Cavs are the favorites now or something, I can't believe how people overreact game by game.
> 
> And no, it wasn't a blowout, the Warriors stood their ground until mid fourth quarter and they were really playing a good game until Bogut got injured, that demolished them emotionally I guess.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was obviously his biggest game in such a situation. However, this was the first time he's played in a playoff game where his team was facing elimination. My point is that that this wasn't some kind of aberration. It's something he can do on any given night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

fighter daron you realize Love was a player on the timberwolves prior to his stint on the cavs when he did show his ability to score both in the paint and the post, correct?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Nice bait attempt. It worked. If you would've done it a week ago when I wasn't aware that baiting is a rule breaker on this site, I wouldn't have reported you for it.


You take the rules on this site seriously!? Lol.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> fighter daron you realize Love was a player on the timberwolves prior to his stint on the cavs when he did show his ability to score both in the paint and the post, correct?


Of course I do, but the Cavs are not using Love the same way all of his coaches in Minnesota did. And, for the thousandth time, Barnes is a great post defender, I'm not saying he would lock Love up, but he could do OK against him if the Cavs decided to use that weapon.

PS: Enough for the Love talk, the guy scored two points and caught three rebounds in 32 freaking minutes last night, Cleveland is not the place to be for him. Period.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Honchkrow said:


> You take the rules on this site seriously!? Lol.


Do...do you not?



Fighter Daron said:


> Of course I do, but the Cavs are not using Love the same way all of his coaches in Minnesota did. And, for the thousandth time, Barnes is a great post defender, I'm not saying he would lock Love up, but he could do OK against him if the Cavs decided to use that weapon.
> 
> PS: Enough for the Love talk, the guy scored two points and caught three rebounds in 32 freaking minutes last night, Cleveland is not the place to be for him. Period.


Because he's having one bad playoff series?

Love is fine for Cleveland. Golden State isn't a good team for him to play against. It happens :draper2

Oh and speaking of Love...

https://gfycat.com/MistyHorribleKillifish

:ha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*






Guess Klay needed a breath mint. :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Buddy Hield has shot 85 of 100 from 3 on his pre-draft workouts, he wants it bad.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*






LMAO


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



etrbaby said:


> LMAO


He earned it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> He earned it.


He sure did.. I don't get it.. isn't he even a little bit embarrassed??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743165529532280832
This comes out when you're competing for a championship????


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743165529532280832
> This comes out when you're competing for a championship????


It's the NBA's fault, because this was really the best time to announce it. As the deadline for him to opt in is on Thursday. Opting in means he'd only be getting paid 5 million, not all of which is guaranteed. He's definitely worth more than 5 mil in this market.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I can't believe that Game 6 in Cleveland will be on my birthday for the second straight year in a row! I was born on June 16, 1975, and I will be 41 years young! There's a good chance history might repeat itself tommorow....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

http://www.instagram.com/p/BGnlhoqJMwB/

Inside 15 hours! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :curry :klay :dray

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS...


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Hopefully the Warriors put this away tonight.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



DesolationRow said:


> http://www.instagram.com/p/BGnlhoqJMwB/
> 
> Inside 15 hours! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :curry :klay :dray
> 
> WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS...


Mysterio knows what's up!
:banderas


----------



## The Believelander (Jun 16, 2016)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Hey friends. The Absolute here. Had to make a new profile because I forgot the email address associated with my old one. Gonna try to find the email linked to my old one and see if I can resurrect it someday. In the meantime, I'll use this account. Anyway...

:mark: GAME 6 TONIGHT!!! COME ON, BELIEVELAND!!! PULL ANOTHER MIRACLE OUT OF YOUR ASSES!!! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

COME ON WARRIORS

:curry2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Hopefully the Warriors finish this series off tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Lebron is going to have brought 3 championship celebrations to Cleveland after tonight :sodone


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

This is trash from gsw

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



The Believelander said:


> Hey friends. The Absolute here. Had to make a new profile because I forgot the email address associated with my old one. Gonna try to find the email linked to my old one and see if I can resurrect it someday. In the meantime, I'll use this account. Anyway...
> 
> :mark: GAME 6 TONIGHT!!! COME ON, BELIEVELAND!!! PULL ANOTHER MIRACLE OUT OF YOUR ASSES!!! :mark:


Sike! The homie @JM came through for me and changed my email address.

Cavs off to a great start right now. The energy, the defense, etc. Not gonna get too excited because we've got a long way to go, but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

For fucks sakes could be another blowout


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I guess we need to find TV's with split screens for Sunday.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Lot of terrible officiating

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

That first half though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Father Ted said:


> Lot of terrible officiating


Not terrible all the way around, but that 3rd foul call on Love was horrid.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

warriors coming back


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Harrison Barnes throwing away millions with each missed shot.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Wtf, first quarter 11 warriors 31 cavs. Sick.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Man how crazy would it be if GSW came back from 1-3 to then lose a 3-1 lead in the Finals.

Harrison Barnes makes me fucking sick. 0-8	FG


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Timeless said:


> Man how crazy would it be if GSW came back from 1-3 to then lose a 3-1 lead in the Finals.
> 
> Harrison Barnes makes me fucking sick. 0-8 FG


Game 7, assuming we get one, is either going to be the greatest comeback in NBA Finals history or another one of those Cleveland Curse things. It really does seem like we're setting up for some hearts to be broken in the worst way.

I'm pumped either way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Y'all talking about game 7 and Klay is about to shoot them to a championship


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

We got a prayer circle goin on at the bar rn :mj2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Warriors had a bunch of chances to make this a really interesting but they turn it over so carelessly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

#Believeland in full effect right now. First 2 games feel like they happened months ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Lol. That fucking fossil Barbosa trying to carry the Warriors atm :booklel


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

OMG did you see that look LeBron gave Curry after the block. :done


edit - Draymond woulda got suspended if he did the same thing


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Actually I hope that the cavs win this series. That way they can make the refs finals MVP.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

God game 7 is gonna be lit,


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I really hope MITB delivers xD I'm missing GOT EP 9 EPIC BATTLE AND GAME 7 OF THE NBA FINALS to go watch AJ vs Cena.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*










:mark: :mark: BELIEVELAND WILL NOT BE DENIED!!! :mark:

Curry FEARS Uncle Drew!! LeBron showed his savagery again!! That alley-oop dunk in the 3rd??? That swat to Curry in the 4th?? *41 POINTS AGAIN???????!!!!!! WE ARE ALL FUCKING WITNESSES!!!!*

Cavs played like three-headed dragon who breathes fire and shoots photon lasers out of its ass!! Tristian Thompson picking up the slack for Kevin Love!! FUCK KEVIN LOVE, THAT NON-EXISTENT WASTE OF SPACE!! Dude disappeared in this series like a deadbeat dad! I hope they trade him in the off-season for a headless goddamn chicken!!!

Warriors are the first 73-9 to not close out a Finals series AFTER BEING UP 3-1!!!! _*WARDELL STEPHEN CURRY II IS THE FIRST UNANIMOUS MVP TO FOUL OUT IN A FINALS GAME!!!*_ Granted, they gave me a few scares here and there, but the Cavs maintained control for the most part. This was OUR game to win or lose and we DIDN’T disappoint!!

WE’RE ALL KNOTTED UP NOW, BOYS!!! It’s do or die for both teams!!!! Game 7 coming up!!! _*OAKLAND’S GONNA HAVE MORE DRAMA THAN A FUCKING SOAP OPERA!!!*_ It’s all or nothing!!! THIS is the NBA Finals we’ve been waiting for!!! Come on, Cavs!!! Win or lose, I’m proud of you for making it this far… …BUT I REALLY WANT A FUCKING WIN THIS YEAR!!!! MAKE HISTORY AND ASCEND TO GLORY!! *BELIEVELAND UNTIL THE VERY END!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Cavs just seem like they want it more than Warriors, both game 5 and 6. Fuck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Bazemore > Barnes @Stax Classic :kobe9


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Though I'm not a fan of him, amazing performance by LeBron James tonight. Dude was in the zone making tough shots and making great plays. Two straight games with 41 points. Just outstanding.

Steph Curry played relatively well compared to past games in these Finals. The foul troubles got the best of him though. I gotta admit, it was funny seeing Curry flip his shit once he got fouled out throwing his mouthpiece towards a fan :lmao At least he apologized to the fan :lmao

Game 7 should be LIT AS FUCK. I'm excited :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*










We were all witnesses mane


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Pumped for game 7.

Would love to see a back and forth game between these two teams.

Can't wait to see how much money Harrison Barnes continues to piss away. His free agency stock is nowhere near where it was when this series started.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Tony said:


> Though I'm not a fan of him, amazing performance by LeBron James tonight. Dude was in the zone making tough shots and making great plays. Two straight games with 41 points. Just outstanding.
> 
> Steph Curry played relatively well compared to past games in these Finals. The foul troubles got the best of him though. I gotta admit, it was funny seeing Curry flip his shit once he got fouled out throwing his mouthpiece towards a fan :lmao At least he apologized to the fan :lmao
> 
> Game 7 should be LIT AS FUCK. I'm excited :mark:


If it was almost anyone else, he'd be suspended too.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Timeless said:


> OMG did you see that look LeBron gave Curry after the block. :done
> 
> 
> edit - Draymond woulda got suspended if he did the same thing


Wanted to smack him :curry3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I would say it's hard to count out Lebron after these last two performances, but @ Oaracle and it may be the most Cleveland thing for them to get it back even only to lose it in game 7.

No Bogut to protect the rim may be more important than we realized, though. Tristian Thompson has been the cavs third, and sometimes second, best player this series, which I wouldn't have expected coming in.

Dubs hit closer to their normal 3 point rate and win by 7-8. Though if GSW gets tight early and the Cavs get out to a 10-12 lead early... Watch out.

Edit: also think Kerr has to ride out steph and Klay a bit more. Yes steph fouled out today but I don't expect such a tight whistle for game 7. I know they're built on depth but with Iggys injury problems I just can't see how you don't ride with your big guns for your last game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Randumo24 said:


> If it was almost anyone else, he'd be suspended too.


Hope he gets suspended, if not then the nba is rigged and cares only about ratings. Could've hurt a fan right there :no:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

If Steph Curry gets suspended Ayesha Curry is going to go insane.

Don't be stupid NBA. Curry has to play game 7.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Curry broke Danny Green's finals 3pt record. So fuck him.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Game was lost in the first quarter. It was just the power of the three pointers and Warriors shot making that kept the game within reach until the 4th quarter blowout. 

Lebron was awesome again tonight. Kyrie regressed to what was expected but still shot well enough and played decent defence. Officiating was so biased at times. Soft calls for the Warriors in early 2nd Q to keep the game close, then non-calls in favour of the Cavs once the Warriors started cutting the lead later in the 2nd Q. Still the better team on the night won.

Curry's 2nd foul in the first was ridiculous. Same with Love's third in the second. The officials helping Lue stay small to keep the series going. :lol

Harrison Barnes need to step up if the Warriors wants to win game 7. Missing all his open shots is horrible. Only Klay going GOAT kept the game from reaching 30 points blow out. How the Cavs have the stamina to trap the Warriors so far up the 3 point line for the whole game I'll never know.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

W/r/t your last point re: Cavs stamina I think the two days between games has helped them out a bit more than we probably think. Instead of a quick turnaround they get 48 hours before they even have to worry about showing up to the arena.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*










Even if Cavs lose game 7 will Bron still get MVP? No one on golden state seems like theyre a frontrunner


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

If the Warriors weren't pissed before tonight, they should be now. Regardless of whether or not Curry gets suspended, they're gonna come out the gate firing on all cylinders. Sunday's gonna be such a bloodbath.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

What a weird finals series this has been so far.

Most of the games in this series have been blowouts. There have been no close games whatsoever, in fact the closest game in this series was GW's 11 point win in game 4. Yet this series is going to 7 games after Cavs were down 3-1, and it's pretty much like the SuperBowl now. In game 7, the GSW fans will be loud as ever, but pressure will be on both teams, tbh I don't know what to expect.

I don't give a damn who wins since I live in Australia, but game 7 should still be a great game, good luck to both teams.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743648538802987008
Oh boy if this happen get ready for  conspiracy﻿


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Cleveland would cheer for the Orlando shooter if he'd win them a championship.

Ohio already cheers for Urban Meyer. That's probably worse.

Deliver us from evil, Warriors.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Some reporter just said Udonis Haslem threw his mouthpiece in the crowd during the playoffs and got suspended a game for it. :lmao



Timeless said:


> Even if Cavs lose game 7 will Bron still get MVP? No one on golden state seems like theyre a frontrunner


Klay should get MVP if Golden State wins at home (assuming they don't vote LeBron). Been as consistent as anyone I'd say.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743648538802987008
> Oh boy if this happen get ready for  conspiracy﻿


How would it be a conspiracy? Did you see what he did? He should get suspended imo, doesn't matter that it's for game 7. He threw his mouthpiece and hit a fan. Nba is trying to keep fans safe, that's unacceptable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743648538802987008
> Oh boy if this happen get ready for  conspiracy﻿


lol he won't.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

lol if the NBA suspends Curry. Does Lebron need even more help after playing so great the last 2 games?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Jalen Rose already changed his mind about Curry being suspended. Said he thinks a fine is all he'll get after seeing the replay.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Have to give the Cavs coaching staff a lot of credit for the turnaround. The Warriors are a mismatch against them, but they got their defence to play at such a high level and made the Warriors offence look like the 76ers for stretches in the past two games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

NBA is rigged. :side:

All right, seriously, what @EyeZac said is right. The Warriors would scratch and claw and get within only a relative few points and then they would turn the ball over and turn the ball over and turn the ball over, and commit foolish fouls. 

Not much more to say except that the Cavs were, as I said before this series started, clearly a terrific team and would give the Warriors everything they could handle and more. I figured it would go five or six, but with Green missing Game 5, obviously Game 7 is now in the cards. LeBron is putting together one historically great game after another, Irving is a serious problem and the Warriors have no answer against Tristan Thompson, especially now with no Bogut. Iguodala is clearly banged up and he could barely move, so his defensive wizardry may only come in spurts if it arrives at all in Game 7. 

Lots of self-inflicted wounds, Barnes is playing so, so poorly, Green did not do much, those self-inflected wounds almost stemming all the way from Green stupidly swatting at LeBron's jewels in Game 4, but the Cavs are a potent team, and right now, in a fit of unequivocal honesty, with all of the injuries and the way the mojo of the series seems to be going, I'm sincerely not feeling altogether highly optimistic...

Oh, what am I saying?!?! WARRIORS GOT THIS! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 

GAME 7! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Ok this is hilarious :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I would say it's hard to count out Lebron after these last two performances, but @ Oaracle and it may be the most Cleveland thing for them to get it back even only to lose it in game 7.
> 
> No Bogut to protect the rim may be more important than we realized, though. Tristian Thompson has been the cavs third, and sometimes second, best player this series, which I wouldn't have expected coming in.
> 
> ...


They can only play so much before fatigue becomes a factor. They make Curry work on defense more than any other team does.



Iron Man said:


> Hope he gets suspended, if not then the nba is rigged and cares only about ratings. Could've hurt a fan right there :no:


I'm on the fence. The rules do kinda dictate that he should be suspended, but I highly doubt it was intentional to throw it at a fan.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Randumo24 said:


> They can only play so much before fatigue becomes a factor. They make Curry work on defense more than any other team does.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence. The rules do kinda dictate that he should be suspended, but I highly doubt it was intentional to throw it at a fan.


It's game 7. If they aren't playing 43-44 minutes idk what to say. You can rest all offseason. Can't see Lebron resting more than his bit in the second, all things considered. Don't think he came out in the second half till the game was over. If you lose because of a 3-4 minute stretch in the second half with those guys sitting Kerr will rightfully get shat on (I know he'll split them up for rest, but still.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Warriors are 5 point favorite on Sunday. As of right now it looks like the sportsbooks are getting 50/50 action. It's hard to imagine that the Warriors will lose Game 7 on the road and three straight games in this series. But it's also hard to imagine that Lebron would lose his third straight NBA finals and second overall to the same team. 

If you're a Warriors fan you might be a little weary of the fact that they are so critical of the officials right now. Kerr went after them, Curry did, Green did, and Curry's wife complained that the game was fixed. I'm not saying the refs will give Cleveland all the calls on Sunday, but they will probably be more lenient towards them.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> It's game 7. If they aren't playing 43-44 minutes idk what to say. You can rest all offseason. Can't see Lebron resting more than his bit in the second, all things considered. Don't think he came out in the second half till the game was over. If you lose because of a 3-4 minute stretch in the second half with those guys sitting Kerr will rightfully get shat on (I know he'll split them up for rest, but still.


I'm not talking about future games, I'm talking about in a specific game. They run out of stamina towards the end, and don't play as well at the end. We see it all the time when players try to play too many minutes in a game. They don't rest for fun.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> It's game 7. *If they aren't playing 43-44 minutes idk what to say. *You can rest all offseason. Can't see Lebron resting more than his bit in the second, all things considered. Don't think he came out in the second half till the game was over. If you lose because of a 3-4 minute stretch in the second half with those guys sitting Kerr will rightfully get shat on (I know he'll split them up for rest, but still.


New age fans breh. Superstars used to average 44 MPG across the entire playoffs and now people bring up this "fatigue" shit. If you can't go out and ball for 44 minutes then you're soft.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I wouldn't sell short the impact a hobbled Iggy here he is the one who has shown he can be quite effective in guarding LBJ here.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> New age fans breh. Superstars used to average 44 MPG across the entire playoffs and now people bring up this "fatigue" shit. If you can't go out and ball for 44 minutes then you're soft.


It honestly hurts performance in the end to play too many minutes.



WrestlingOracle said:


> I wouldn't sell short the impact a hobbled Iggy here he is the one who has shown he can be quite effective in guarding LBJ here.


He's not hobbled because he got injured, he's hobbled because LeBron is wearing him out. It's a cumulative effect of not only being forced to guard him longer in the series than last year, but also having Kyrie out there preventing the ability of all 5 guys to key in on LeBron. He has to guard LeBron a lot more straight up than last year, and it takes it's toll to guard an all time great player over a 7 game series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Does it? Since when? 2010? Never bothered Lebron. Never bothered Kobe. Never bothered any superstar prior to 2010. :mj


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I think we all should stop & appreciate what LeBron is doing right now. He's leading all players in this series in points, assists, steals, blocks, & tied for 1st in rebounds. 



Showtime said:


> Does it? Since when? 2010? Never bothered Lebron. Never bothered Kobe. Never bothered any superstar prior to 2010. :mj


Steph is a small guy & they are taking it at him a lot on defense. That being said, LeBron flat out told Lue after the 3rd quarter that he wasn't coming out lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Wow, this series took a 180. Game 7 should be fun. Someone might want to change the thread title now lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Vince is probably pissed right now. :vince4

NBA > WWE

GAME 7 > MITB

Lebron/Kyrie vs Steph/Klay > Reigns/Cena vs Seth/AJ


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Vince is probably pissed right now. :vince4
> 
> NBA > WWE
> 
> ...


Don't forget Game of Thrones is also happening.

So to me it's NBA > GoT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WWE :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Chrome said:


> Wow, this series took a 180. Game 7 should be fun. Someone might want to change the thread title now lol.


You can't ever count a team with LeBron on it. He took the Warriors to a game 6 with half of the guys who are now the garbage time players. Now he could be the first player to ever lead an NBA finals in points, assists, rebounds, steals, and blocks in the same series.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Corey said:


> Ok this is hilarious :lol












Like this one much better :kobe9


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Been a crazy series, but it's been rather meh to be honest. Never in the history of the NBA Finals have you had every single game to be decided by 10+ points. I'll change my opinion if you have a game for the ages Sunday night, I need to see a close game. 

Whatever the Cavs have done the last two games is working, they have clearly gotten into Curry's head. Although the call that led to his sixth foul was very questionable, how the hell does LeBron crashing on top of Curry be a foul on Steph? Throwing his mouthpiece, suckered into bad shots and was a minus-11 on the floor last night...James is definitely under Curry's skin. 

But, on the plus side...props for once to ESPN for having Sager on the sidelines. This guy is pure class and he has done his job very well all these years. Sounds like his condition is not good, but at least he can cross the Finals off his bucket list.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Nba couldnt have made it more obvious they wanted 7 games.

Only question is do they want lebron to make history by being the first to come back down 3-1.

My gut says yes, so the reporters can swing from his nuts, their favorite past time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

@AryaDark @Drago @Legit BOSS @Headliner @seabs @Showtime


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743613726889107457


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

People crying 5 months ago when Durant got fouled out in that game against GSW because he doesn't get "superstar treatment", I don't hear you say anything about that weak-ass sixth foul that sent Curry away.

Anyway, the Warriors sucked asses big time and I think Cleveland is gonna have his first ring. Fuck Harrison Barnes till the end of the world!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Currently at work but just had some breakfast and literally almost spit my sausage and cheese sandwich out :lmao

Dudes are quick with this shit http://www.instagram.com/p/BGvmIKEHKTB/


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Fun Fact - The overall score in the Finals is tied 610-610


Game 7 will be one for the ages. :done


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



EyeZac said:


> If Steph Curry gets suspended Ayesha Curry is going to go insane.
> 
> Don't be stupid NBA. Curry has to play game 7.


Fuck her. She sounds like an idiot with her bitchy husband.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

*GAME 7 :woo

Not surprised to see a ton of people in this thread leaping to the front of the cue to proclaim Lebron's greatness after these last 2 games. Absolute beast mode. They really should give him Finals MVP regardless of the outcome of the next game because no Golden State player really deserves it. 2nd best option is actually Kyrie who's been consistently great this series too. 

I really hope they don't suspend Curry from Game 7 from a spectacle viewpoint. My first thought when he did it was oh shit he's just tossed himself out of Game 7. It'd be incredibly harsh if they did but hopefully they apply a bit of human thought and give him the benefit of the doubt. 5th and 6th fouls were both super harsh too anyway. Curry hasn't had a good series though. Even in the games when he's got his numbers up he hasn't been at Lebron and Kyrie's level and he's been getting killed on the defensive end. Especially last night. Iggy looked broken at times last night and he'd be a massive loss. Even without him I'm still favouring Golden State because I just can't see them losing 2 straight at home to anyone and that crowd really is like having a 6v5 advantage. Hopefully it's competitive and tight in the 4th though because this series and this year's Play Offs as a whole have been really lacking that. 

Also marked a little when Sager turned up. :mj2*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> People crying 5 months ago when Durant got fouled out in that game against GSW because he doesn't get "superstar treatment", I don't hear you say anything about that weak-ass sixth foul that sent Curry away.
> 
> Anyway, the Warriors sucked asses big time and I think Cleveland is gonna have his first ring. Fuck Harrison Barnes till the end of the world!!!


it was a weak call.

game wasnt close either. :mj


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Do not care who wins the series all honestly now that I get a game 7. Can go either way really and while I still think the Warriors will pull this championship out, its a very big possibility now that the Cavaliers will win this title.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*






RyanPelley said:


> Fuck her. She sounds like an idiot with her bitchy husband.


She might be a real nice person who is just not being smart at the moment.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I really don't see Curry getting suspended. It's not like he was intentionally throwing the mouthpiece at a heckling fan. When they suspended Haslem for throwing his in the finals few years back, he threw it at a referee. 



Fighter Daron said:


> People crying 5 months ago when Durant got fouled out in that game against GSW because he doesn't get "superstar treatment", I don't hear you say anything about that weak-ass sixth foul that sent Curry away.
> 
> Anyway, the Warriors sucked asses big time and I think Cleveland is gonna have his first ring. Fuck Harrison Barnes till the end of the world!!!


He hit LeBron on the wrist trying to get the ball. Just because it's not something egregious, doesn't mean it isn't a foul. Curry has to be smarter in that situation with 5 fouls. He committed some boneheaded fouls to put himself in that situation of being in foul trouble in the first place. There were at least 3 other plays in the game they could have easily called fouls on him for that they didn't. 

You have to be careful when you're in foul trouble, and he took chances that he didn't need to. When you're the best player on your team, it's even more important to make sure you're able to be out there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Iron Man said:


> Hope he gets suspended, if not then the nba is rigged and cares only about ratings. Could've hurt a fan right there :no:


with a mouthpiece?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Steve Kerr pulled out the old Phil Jackson tactic by calling out the referees. He's put pressure on them to call the game down the middle. I think that was going to happen regardless. The NBA got what they wanted in a game 7 and now its may the best team win. There will still be some bad calls but hopefully they dont alter the result of the game. No chance in hell Curry is suspended. No way the league wants to dicatate the final outcome with a suspension. If this wasn't a game 7, I could see it happening. This is just too big of a deal for the league to potentially decide the series with a suspension. Plus the way Curry handled himself after that helped his cause when he shook the guys hand and apologized.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Curry's not getting suspended fwiw, just a fine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Curry got fined and his wife was just saying what's been true about the NBA since David Stern "saved" the league.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



THE SHIV said:


> Curry got fined and his wife was just saying what's been true about the NBA since David Stern "saved" the league.


Steph Curry's wife was being stupid. If the NBA was rigged, they would have called like 3 other potential fouls Curry committed when the game was closer, not wait til the Cavs were up by 15. 

The bottom line that nobody can get around is that Steph took chances when he was in foul trouble. That's called being reckless, and GS can't afford him to be doing that. He was in that position in the first place for committing boneheaded fouls early in the game.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Randumo24 said:


> Steph Curry's wife was being stupid. If the NBA was rigged, they would have called like 3 other potential fouls Curry committed when the game was closer, not wait til the Cavs were up by 15. .


Not to mention: unlike the very infamous Kings/Lakers series, particularly Game 6: Id be unsure what the vested interest would be here to rig. Isn't the NBA playing with house money in this specific situation? Lebron wins: NBA can keep riding their reliable horse as James picks up the distinction of being the only man to lead a 3-1 deficit over the record setting team and has had a very historic and impressive run while they get the sport in that lands Cleveland that very elusive team sports title. 

GSW win: they complete the journey their record-setting regular season path started, they can cement their "Curry has revolutionized the NBA" narrative and have a new face of the league with Curry knocking off James twice and this time James having a fully loaded team. Plus, for a large portion of on the fence people, even the slim possibility of James>Jordan media once and a while has tried to narrate has gone way out the window with not just that horrible Mavs loss: but having 4 losses on the resume (albeit yes two are quite excusable and in that second Spurs series that Spurs team was putting on an all time team basketball passing clinic) 

Seems like win-win for the league to me and the whistles whether a tight game or "letting them play": the style of each game has been consistent in the 48 minutes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Poor city of Cleveland going to get the most epic gut punch yet


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Do you think they'd start rioting if they got this close and lost ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Chrome said:


> Curry's not getting suspended fwiw, just a fine.


As the precedent for throwing stuff would dictate.

Along with basic common sense.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Just copied and pasted this from a friend of mine on facebook...he's a Cleveland fan (I live in Ohio but grow up closer to Columbus) and this is the most damn depressing thing I've ever read. Kind of makes me want to root for the Cavs to pull this thing off.



> For the first time in my life, I want to be wrong.
> 
> About what you may ask? Well, we have a game 7 now. It's the Cavaliers vs Warriors in a final showdown for this years eventful NBA season. It's a point I honestly thought we would never get to, but now we're here and we have so much going for us. Momentum, a healthy roster with lots of options, and LeBron James who seems to be at the top of his game. Top it off with a determined Irving and a Kevin Love who seems to have finally learned how to play some type of defense, and you've got potential here. The thing is, I don't think they're going to win still. And I pray that I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


Like, god damn. :mj2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I'm not sure who I want to lose more, Golden State's Silicon Valley hubris, or Cleveland.

Okay I get my fill of Cleveland losing every NFL season, sorry :curry2 it's gotta be you


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Just copied and pasted this from a friend of mine on facebook...he's a Cleveland fan (I live in Ohio but grow up closer to Columbus) and this is the most damn depressing thing I've ever read. Kind of makes me want to root for the Cavs to pull this thing off.
> 
> 
> 
> Like, god damn. :mj2


Thought that was a Fear and Loathing in DesolationRow transcript for a second as I was scrolling past


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Just copied and pasted this from a friend of mine on facebook...he's a Cleveland fan (I live in Ohio but grow up closer to Columbus) and this is the most damn depressing thing I've ever read. Kind of makes me want to root for the Cavs to pull this thing off.
> 
> 
> 
> Like, god damn. :mj2


It can be hard to be a Cleveland sports fan sometimes. It's why I don't understand why people who aren't a fan of the other team root against us. All of the things we've had to go through, we deserve a season to end in happiness for once.

It's hard to explain the hardships we go through better than how your friend put it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Im from cincy, fuck cleveland

Start a petition to get cleveland annexed by michigan


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Haven't followed WWE as much lately to find that Game 7 and MITB are on the same night, so I would imagine that WWE will get its least ratings of a PPV this year since most eyes would be on Game 7?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743873973159665664
:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



moggy said:


> Haven't followed WWE as much lately to find that Game 7 and MITB are on the same night, so I would imagine that WWE will get its least ratings of a PPV this year since most eyes would be on Game 7?


game of thrones is also on


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743907388172832768
Knicks fans should be happy here they could be back 

Lakers fans , Russell, Clarkson, Ingram, Randle, Larry Nance +60 million in cap space you should be happy

Pelicans giving Barnes the $120M+ max


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



amhlilhaus said:


> Im from cincy, fuck cleveland
> 
> Start a petition to get cleveland annexed by michigan












Cleveland isn't anywhere close to Michigan. If you don't want to be in the same state anymore, just move your city to Kentucky. You can be irrelevant together.


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

How's this year's finals been doing ratings wise in comparison to recent championship series?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

@AlternateDemise

That Facebook post was BEAUTIFUL!! Cleveland fans are excited for game 7, but in the pit of our stomach, we're also nervous. We've been here before. Cleveland teams have turned playoff choking into an art form. The Browns did it in the '80s, the Indians did it in the '90s and the Cavs did it in '07 and '15. Always close, but no cigar. I think we're all cautiously optimistic that this might finally be our year will be different. We'll have to wait and see.



Randumo24 said:


> It can be hard to be a Cleveland sports fan sometimes. It's why I don't understand why people who aren't a fan of the other team root against us. All of the things we've had to go through, we deserve a season to end in happiness for once.
> 
> It's hard to explain the hardships we go through better than how your friend put it.


Most people are rooting against us because they hate LeBron. Plus, they think most of us are bandwagoners who only started caring about the Cavs when he returned. And they probably think we're two-faced since we burned his jersey the first time he left, but now all of the sudden everything's cool again. It's similar to how a lot of Cleveland fans (and other NBA fans) rooted against him when he was in Miami. If it weren't for those reasons, I think a lot more people would be on our side.



amhlilhaus said:


> Im from cincy, fuck cleveland
> 
> Start a petition to get cleveland annexed by michigan


To hell with that. Cleveland may be a shit hole, but Michigan will always be shittier. Also, when's the last time a Michigan team did ANYTHING significant like the Cavs are doing?



Father Ted said:


> Do you think they'd start rioting if they got this close and lost ?


We don't riot when we lose. We just roll into a ball and cry.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



SimplyHere said:


> How's this year's finals been doing ratings wise in comparison to recent championship series?


About on par with last year, meaning pretty much the highest-rated NBA Finals since the last time Tyronn Lue was in one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



SimplyHere said:


> How's this year's finals been doing ratings wise in comparison to recent championship series?


Pretty much what Adam said, I believe it's the highest rated in NBA history.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

AI vs Kobe :banderas

Shaq vs Dikembe :deandre


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



The Absolute said:


> To hell with that. Cleveland may be a shit hole, but Michigan will always be shittier. Also, when's the last time a Michigan team did ANYTHING significant like the Cavs are doing?


Two teams have won a title this millennium, another made the WS twice, and even with the Lions having an 0-16 season they've accomplished more than the Browns.

I know Cleveland fans aren't used to being on the cusp of a championship, but that doesn't mean everyone else doesn't know that feeling.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I know Cleveland fans aren't used to being on the cusp of a championship, but that doesn't mean everyone else doesn't know that feeling.


Incorrect. Most other cities or regions that have 'cursed' sports teams usually have another good team or even something positive about the city to fall back on. Example: even if the Warriors sucked, the Bay Area still has the Giants, the Sharks, the San Francisco Financial District and Silicon Valley.

Meanwhile, Cleveland has a slightly-below average economy, lots of crime and the butt of everyone's jokes. The Cavs are the only ones doing something positive for the city that's worth national attention. I mean what else can we get excited about? We're Clevelanders, for God's sake.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

In 30 years, will Dirk be more culturally relevant to the sport of basketball from this generation than Lebron? Lebron could very well just end up another Karl Malone where the stats mean nothing because he brought nothing new impact wise.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Game 7 is going to be amazing.

I'm from Australia and didn't start watching basketball until my teenage years so I don't have an emotional connection to a team in the NBA like I do for other sports that I've watched since childhood. I have favourite players and players I dislike (Durant cause he whines all the time about media and as someone who is studying to work in media it annoys me). I've always supported the best storyline going into the big playoff series. I supported LeBron when he went against OKC because it was the best story. I supported the Spurs the year after and the year after that. Last year I was totally behind Golden State as they were new and fresh and Curry was easier to relate to in the sense that anybody could be like him if they practised; you can't practice to be a genetically gifted like LeBron James.

Throughout the year I've supported Golden State because Curry appeals to me as this guy nobody thought would be able to do what he's done. I like that. Golden State were also the only thing stopping Durant from another shot at the championship. Now going into game 7 clearly the best story is a Cavs win. They complete the greatest comeback in NBA Finals history against the greatest team ever with the 2x MVP leading the way, it'll be the Cavs first title and LeBron gets to be the local kid who finally broke the drought for the place he calls home. It's all there for one of the greatest sporting moments ever.

It's all in place for LeBron and the Cavs to do something special and that's why it can't happen. I just get the feeling like something is going to happen. Cleveland can't actually win this thing even with the universe setting this up to be something they'll make movies about. It just seems way to perfect. At some point something has to go wrong. I just want a back and forth game which is exciting. No 30 point lead for either team. I want it to come down to the final 12 minutes with everything on the line. Cavs are on at the doorsteps of possibly the greatest sporting moment I've seen and for that reason... Golden State wins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



EyeZac said:


> Last year I was totally behind Golden State as they were new and fresh *and Curry was easier to relate to in the sense that anybody could be like him if they practised*; you can't practice to be a genetically gifted like LeBron James.


you literally cannot. literally, no one can be like him and he's not at all releatable considering he's the greatest shooter of all time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I think he means that there is a greater chance of someone becoming the greatest shooter of all time through practice than becoming a 6'8" behemoth like LeBron through practice

Even though there is a minuscule chance of either happening


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Showtime said:


> you literally cannot. literally, no one can be like him and he's not at all releatable considering he's the greatest shooter of all time.





DenAuston said:


> I think he means that there is a greater chance of someone becoming the greatest shooter of all time through practice than becoming a 6'8" behemoth like LeBron through practice
> 
> Even though there is a minuscule chance of either happening


Yeah that's what I mean. You can practice shooting the ball, handling it, passing it and that's something people can relate to when they see Steph Curry. He's not this giant of a man who is built like a Greek god. He looks like a kid who happens to be the greatest shooter ever.

You can teach someone to become a better shooter but you can't teach them to be 6'8" and physically gifted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Not to mention: unlike the very infamous Kings/Lakers series, particularly Game 6: Id be unsure what the vested interest would be here to rig. Isn't the NBA playing with house money in this specific situation? Lebron wins: NBA can keep riding their reliable horse as James picks up the distinction of being the only man to lead a 3-1 deficit over the record setting team and has had a very historic and impressive run while they get the sport in that lands Cleveland that very elusive team sports title.
> 
> GSW win: they complete the journey their record-setting regular season path started, they can cement their "Curry has revolutionized the NBA" narrative and have a new face of the league with Curry knocking off James twice and this time James having a fully loaded team. Plus, for a large portion of on the fence people, even the slim possibility of James>Jordan media once and a while has tried to narrate has gone way out the window with not just that horrible Mavs loss: but having 4 losses on the resume (albeit yes two are quite excusable and in that second Spurs series that Spurs team was putting on an all time team basketball passing clinic)
> 
> Seems like win-win for the league to me and the whistles whether a tight game or "letting them play": the style of each game has been consistent in the 48 minutes.


The NBA rigged it to get it to game 7. Not sure if they care who wins the series they just wanted it to go 7


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



birthday_massacre said:


> The NBA rigged it to get it to game 7. Not sure if they care who wins the series they just wanted it to go 7


How did they rig it to get to game 7 :lol. Is Lebron a machine? Did they tell him to go off and tell Barnes to miss every open shot?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

If LeBron wins tonight, I'm done ribbing on him. That's a BIG if btw.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

If Lebron wins tonight, he has a case against Jordan.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Beating a team that's historically as good as the Warriors booms his legacy. But let's not do these Jordan comps...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Iron Man said:


> How did they rig it to get to game 7 :lol. Is Lebron a machine? Did they tell him to go off and tell Barnes to miss every open shot?


Nobody has to tell Barnes to miss every shot, that's built in. He's a garbage time player who never shows up in the spotlight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

For those of you who are like me and do actually think tonight's PPV is a big one and wanna watch both, Game 7 DOES in fact stream on the Watch ESPN app. (Y)

MITB on the TV and Game 7 on the laptop. Gonna be a good night. Don't watch Game of Thrones, so good luck with that.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



birthday_massacre said:


> The NBA rigged it to get it to game 7. Not sure if they care who wins the series they just wanted it to go 7


There's still people saying this?

This years finals wasn't rigged. Draymond Green being an idiot and Bogut getting injured didn't happen because of the NBA.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> If Lebron wins tonight, he has a case against Jordan.


No he doesn't LOL not be silly. LeBron will never be close to being good as Jordan.

If you want to claim he has a case against Bird or Magic, that would be true, but he isnt any where near Jordan.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



birthday_massacre said:


> No he doesn't LOL not be silly. LeBron will never be close to being good as Jordan.
> 
> If you want to claim he has a case against Bird or Magic, that would be true, but he isnt any where near Jordan.


But just because Michael Jordan is Michael Jordan? Or do you have a real plot? I think Jordan never beat a team as good as this Warriors and he never averaged 31/12/8 in the finals. But ok, his name is Michael, his surname is Jordan and his the best player of all time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I have a feeling you're entirely unaware of what Jordan accomplished. :mj


also Lebron's first few games he had great stats with little actual impact on the game. The numbers argument is so stupid.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



> How Much Money ABC & the NBA Make with a NBA Finals Game 7
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/much-money-abc-nba-nba-201221014.html


^ Rigged or not rigged game 4 was the only good back and forth game of this overrated series , let's hope tonight is a back and forth fight


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Dear Warriors,

Please deliver us from evil incarnate. You have to win tonight.

Sincerely,
Every moral and decent human on Earth.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I'm still pulling for the Warriors. They'll get their act together.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

So fuckin hyped for Cleveland to get this win tonight. I don't care about any LeBron and Jordan comparisons because those are dumb (they're both great guys, let's be real), but if they get this win tonight this will certainly one of the greatest and most incredible turnarounds/comebacks I've ever seen. Cavs got fucking HAMMERED in the first two games. Not a soul in sight thought they had a chance.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Natecore said:


> Dear Warriors,
> 
> Please deliver us from evil incarnate. You have to win tonight.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is wrong with you?

And people are really overrating Cleveland's comeback here. Draymond Green and Andrew Bogut say hi.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

*Hyperbole and short term overreactions in the NBA thread? Never. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Please lebron

Cement that legacy:mj2



Natecore said:


> Dear Warriors,
> 
> Please deliver us from evil incarnate. You have to win tonight.
> 
> ...


Fuck the wariors:keys

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Fighter Daron said:


> But just because Michael Jordan is Michael Jordan? Or do you have a real plot? I think Jordan never beat a team as good as this Warriors and he never averaged 31/12/8 in the finals. But ok, his name is Michael, his surname is Jordan and his the best player of all time.


Jordan beat way betters teams in his playoff runs than LeBron did. Plus Jordan didnt have to run to two different teams that were built especially for him just to win championships.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Entire season comes down to this. 


History on the line for both sides. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

OMG guys, Harrison Barnes made a bucket!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Irving killing this game :mj2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Oh man I can only imagine the Warriors and cavaliers fans stomachs right now. I'm not a fan of either and I'm nervous as shit.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Loving this game.

Finally a game that's going to be decided in the final twelve minutes.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

C'mon Cavs, break the Ohio pro sports curse ! You can do this Bron !


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

89-89 less than 3 minutes. Whats gonna happen

:done


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Convenient that game 7 is the close one...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Oh my god these last 3 minutes. :sodone


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Regardless of anything... Feel great for Cleveland overall. The drought is over.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Kyrie came up huge.

Congratulations to Cleveland. Glad to see Lebron fulfil his promise.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

LeGOAT.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The media better be all over Curry and the way he played this 4th


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Did Cleveland win?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Cleveland - not winning a major title in decades/LeBron returning home to win a title 

beats

Golden State - repeating as champions/winning a title after setting regular season win record

So time to look at good stories for next year to predict who is handed, er going to win the title. My Pistons are a young and upcoming scrappy team so maybe they are in line for the title in a few years.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

LeBron nearing broke his arm going in for the kill with that dunk attempt. Impressive. Congrats.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE

So happy for LeBron and the city of Cleveland. What a game.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



3ku1 said:


> Did Cleveland win?


yea


:lol at tyron lue crying into the towel someone make that into a gif


but seriously good job cavaliers :clap


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Im crying

What a story

Lebron the god !!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

ayy lmao Warriors too full of their own shit

Congrats to Cleveland never thought I would ever live to see that city win a title.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Curry fucked it up. Hardly passed the fucking ball and jacks up ridiculously contested shots. 

Happy for Lebron to to come thru on his promise tho.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

What a game. Congrats to the Cavs for winning this game. Draymond played huge but not enough.

This loss is on Curry. Boneheaded moves in the 4th that cost the Warriors their momentum. Costly turnovers and a rushed contested 3 from deep.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

This was just like game 4th the refs let then play , and we got another back and forth game


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

They really should kick PG off the cover of 2k for Lebron at this point.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Disgrace. Curry and that bootleg 90s Bulls team should be ashamed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Kerr contributed to the loss too, putting in Ezili that basically cost the Warriors 6 pts from Lebron's 3 FTs and 3 pt shot.

Outcoached by Ty Lue. :smh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Can't wait to hear what Curry's asshole wife says about this.

But damn, what a way to close out that series. Could not be happier as a LeBron fan and overall happy for the Cavs and their tortured city, lol. 

Lebron's block + Kyrie's three; unbelievable. Did anyone else notice Love in the corner when Lebron went in for that slam? He jumped so high with the biggest smile on his face, like a little kid. So funny.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

HOLY SHIT WHAT A GAME. LeBron, the Cavs, and all of Cleveland sports fans definitely deserved this. LeBron and Kyrie with important clutch plays to seal the deal and it was amazing to watch the both of them perform at this stage.

I can't help but to feel bad for the Warriors not capping off their amazing 73-9 season. Draymond with a fantastic 1st half and Curry played relatively well but too many mistakes from the Warriors tonight. Still a damn good performance from them.

Congrats Cleveland :clap


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Any team that gives Harrison Barnes the max should be slapped.

Those missed wide open shots should knock a million off each time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Now that the season is over lets go Jackson the salary cap for the 2016-17 season is projected to be $94 million, Knicks should add Dwight Howard & Mike Conley


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I TOLD YOU ALL CAVS WOULD WIN !!!!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



FriedTofu said:


> What a game. Congrats to the Cavs for winning this game. Draymond played huge but not enough.
> 
> This loss is on Curry. Boneheaded moves in the 4th that cost the Warriors their momentum. Costly turnovers and a rushed contested 3 from deep.


On that possession right before the end, WTF was Curry thinking? Everyone knew he was going to try to take the shot...he should have dished it off to Klay or Draymond, you didn't need a three at that point in the game. A two would have been sufficient and it would still have been a one-possession game. The Warriors now join the likes of the '07 Patriots and '01 Mariners...regular season records, couldn't get it done.

These last three games (and I have been a LeBron critic in the past) James put to rest any of the criticism that he couldn't get it done. He became that player who said, "Give me the fucking ball and get out of my way." MVP of the Finals, joins Jerry West and James Worthy as the only three players with triple-doubles in game 7 of the NBA Finals...not bad company. Congratulations to the Cavaliers and winning the championship, they showed what it takes to be a champ.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I didn't know anything about Doris Burke, so I looked up Wikipedia.... seems someone is having some fun with her page (above her photo).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

........we... .........we did it?.... .....we did it?............... .............*HOLY FUCKING SHIT, WE DID IT????!!!!*
@Corey @Mra22 @Randumo24










:mark: :mark: :mark: _*BY THE GRACE OF GOD, WE DID IT!!! THE CLEVELAND SPORTS CURSE HAS OFFICIALLY BEEN BROKEN!!!*_ :mark: :mark: :mark:

*Despite the poor first half showing, we were able to bounce back in the 2nd and pull off the IMPROBABLE upset!!! CAVS WIN, CAVS WIN, CAVS WIN!!!! SPORTS GOD BE PRAISED!!! THE METROPOLIS OF THE WESTERN RESERVE FINALLY REACHED THE TOP OF THE MOUNTAIN!!!

REST IN PEACE TO THE FUCKING CURSE!!! 52 YEARS OF HELL!!!! 52 YEARS OF JOKES FROM EVERY OTHER SPORTS FAN!!!!! MAY ALL OF OUR DETRACTORS AND CRITICS BE DAMNED!! CLEVELAND ACTUALLY WON WHEN IT COUNTED!!

THIS ONE’S FOR SAM RUTIGLIANO’S DECISION TO CALL RED RIGHT 88 IN THE AFC DIVISIONAL IN ’81!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR ELWAY’S 98-YARD DRIVE IN THE AFC TITLE GAME IN ’87!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR JORDAN’S BUZZER BEATER SHOT IN ’89!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR THE TRIBE NOT FINISHING WHAT THEY STARTED AGAINST THE BRAVES IN ’95!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR THAT ROTTING CORPSE KNOWN AS ARTHUR BERTRAM MODELL!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR JOSE MESA’S STUPID ASS BLOWING OUR LEAD IN THE 9th OF GAME 7 IN ’97!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR BOTTLEGATE AND THAT ASSHOLE TERRY McAULAY!!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR THE SPURS SWEEP IN ’07!!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR THOSE “GENIUSES” WHO DECIDED TO HOLD KENNY LOFTON AT 3rd IN THE ’07 ALCS!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR LeBRON’S POORLY CONCEIVED TV SPECIAL, “THE DECISION”!! WE FORGIVE YOU, YOU BEAUTIFUL, HAIRLINE RECEEDING, FLOPPING, WHINING SON OF A BITCH!!!

EVERY BAD THING EVERYONE EVER SAID ABOUT CLEVELAND AMOUNTED TO SHIT WHEN UNCLE FUCKING DREW DRAINED THAT GAME-WINNING BUCKET!!!

THIS ONE’S FOR LAST YEAR’S FINALS AND FOR EVERYONE WHO THOSE THIS YEAR WOULD BE A REPEAT OF THAT!!!! THIS TEAM SHALL LIVE FOREVER AMONG THE LEGENDS OF SPORTS HISTORY!!! JUNE 19th, THE YEAR OF OUR LORD, 2016 WILL FOREVER BE REMEMBERED AS THE DAY THAT CLEVELAND DID NOT SUCK!!! OUR LONG, NATIONAL NIGHTMARE IS OVER!!! OUR FAITH HAS FINALLY BEEN REWARDED!!! BELIEVELAND FOREVER!!!!!! ALL HAIL THE LAND!!!!*

:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

What an incredible year for sports. I was ecstatic for Peyton getting another ring and I'm even more happy for LeBron. Two of the all time greats. 

Sports, guys. Sports. :hogan


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Why would Knicks want to sign Howard to take away minutes from Porzingod?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

@Natecore probably broke his television. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

KYRIEEEEEEE

LBRONNNNNNNNNNNNN

Dan Gilbert with the greatest comeback to a bitch question ever, fuck you Doris Burke for asking that question at that time. Pure media trollery.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



EyeZac said:


> Any team that gives Harrison Barnes the max should be slapped.
> 
> Those missed wide open shots should knock a million off each time.


 $94 million salary cap per team , you're going to see lost of bad players making $15 million a year next year and beyond from now on..


Warriors losing 3 straight for the first time since 2013, Bad time to start that


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



BruiserKC said:


> On that possession right before the end, WTF was Curry thinking? Everyone knew he was going to try to take the shot...he should have dished it off to Klay or Draymond, you didn't need a three at that point in the game. A two would have been sufficient and it would still have been a one-possession game. The Warriors now join the likes of the '07 Patriots and '01 Mariners...regular season records, couldn't get it done.
> 
> These last three games (and I have been a LeBron critic in the past) James put to rest any of the criticism that he couldn't get it done. He became that player who said, "Give me the fucking ball and get out of my way." MVP of the Finals, joins Jerry West and James Worthy as the only three players with triple-doubles in game 7 of the NBA Finals...not bad company. Congratulations to the Cavaliers and winning the championship, they showed what it takes to be a champ.


I was madder at his behind the back pass to Thompson that turned the ball over. Totally uncalled for.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The son of a bitch did it. Damn Lebron, have a fucking day (Kyrie as well).

Also someone should just put a crying Jordan on the whole Bay Area. Taking two Ls in like a week.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

That game winning shot by Kyrie.... :done
















































Congrats LeBron, you did it. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

LeBron crying during the postgame interview is gonna be played for so many years to come, just like Jordan crying with the O'Brien trophy.

As a wise man once said, ANYTHING'S POSSSIBLLLLLLEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Great game. What a comeback by the Cavs. Congrats to Lebron and the Cavs, and the Cavs fans here and everywhere else. :clap

'96 Bulls still the GOAT team, sorry Warriors, ya gotta close the deal. They're '07 Patriots status now.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

I'm not necessarily happy that warriors lost it, but at least it wasn't anywhere near game 5 for GSW. :chefcurry with that massive three pointer and :dray with that save for the basket!
:banderas had me on my feet.

Some disappointing plays from Curry, IGGY, and even klay, but both teams played well overall and took it to the edge. That collision between :curry and :lebron8 was crazy and that knockdown by :dray had me speechless. 

A very emotional end to the series for the Cavaliers and it was not undeserved.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

They should start working on that statue in Cleveland


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*










He picked the Warriors this Finals. You know what that means. Cavs win in 7


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

*The NBA, ESPN, Lebron, and The Curry Family managed to pull off the greatest double turn of all time. Take notes WWE. Tonight's win erased 13 years of slander about Lebron not being able to close the deal. I was wrong about this Cavs team being scrub killers. After the first 4 games, (bullshit foul calls aside) they played better against the Warriors than any Western Conference team. @Skins send my new avatar via PM. You finally got me *


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Disappointed that GS couldn't go the distance and truly cement their status as one of GOAT teams by becoming back-to-back champs while also usurping the Bulls for the best season record, but oh well. Congrats to James on ring number 3 and Irving for deservedly becoming a champ, especially since they did while in the company of petty cunts like Dan Gilbert and the citizens of the pisshole known as Cleveland.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Honchkrow said:


> LeCramp is not going to win anything LOL!





Honchkrow said:


> LeCramp is back in the Finals :mark:. I hope someone turns on the AC for him :mark:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Honchkrow said:


> LeCramp gonna get his ass whooped again. Can't wait.


Eating those words atm :mj2


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The big 3 showed up when it counted tonight. Huge plays by LeBron, including that HUGE block on Iguodala. Huge shots by Kyrie, including the game winner. Love being a beast on the boards tonight, including the amazing defense he played on Curry on the possession after Kyrie's 3. 

It's hard to put into words what this means to me.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Cavs win 48 years curse is over.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

The emotion, brehs. :mj


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



FriedTofu said:


> What a game. Congrats to the Cavs for winning this game. Draymond played huge but not enough.
> 
> This loss is on Curry. Boneheaded moves in the 4th that cost the Warriors their momentum. Costly turnovers and a rushed contested 3 from deep.





FriedTofu said:


> I was madder at his behind the back pass to Thompson that turned the ball over. Totally uncalled for.


Taking another look at that possession, Curry could have probably sidestepped Love and taken it to the hole. They weren't likely to foul him and he could have had a better chance to do that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Magic "Tragic" Johnson Chokes - 1984 NBA Finals , Stephen Curry Chokes -- 2016 NBA Finals, NBA moment


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Whoever a been doing these thread titles has taken a lot of Ls as well. First for making fun of Warriors vs OKC, then for making fun of Lebrons series record before it was over. I'm looking at you, @JM


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*








That block was crazy, just showed you how badly Lebron wanted it when he put that much effort. Only wished he finished that dunk. 

Fuck the Warriors, Fuck Curry and Fuck Green :booklel.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

His behind the back pass was so unnecessary


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Whoever a been doing these thread titles has taken a lot of Ls as well. First for making fun of Warriors vs OKC, then for making fun of Lebrons series record before it was over. I'm looking at you, @JM


Thought JM liked Lebron though? Had that goofy avy gif of Lebron on Ambrose's head after the '13 finals IIRC. Unless he was going for a reverse jinx or something.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Damn I wanted to see the shit show that would have occurred this off season if the Cavs had lost. However, the Cavs deserved this win and the city of Cleveland gets to finally breath one big ass sigh of relief. You can't shout that the officiating screwed you over all you want but they didn't make you take bad shots or turn the ball over. Curry was mediocre at best, and that's being generous especially for the season MVP.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*

Great Game, Kyrie and Lebron was stellar, Cavs after game 5 just had their number and just played better, 

Warriors front court is abyssal, I feel sorry for whoever pays Barnes and Ezeli


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Chrome said:


> Thought JM liked Lebron though? Had that goofy avy gif of Lebron on Ambrose's head after the '13 finals IIRC. Unless he was going for a reverse jinx or something.


I dunno, I was just having fun at JM for his predictions being wrong


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Whoever a been doing these thread titles has taken a lot of Ls as well. First for making fun of Warriors vs OKC, then for making fun of Lebrons series record before it was over. I'm looking at you, @JM


Not I.

I just changed the title now tho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Good win for Cleveland they deserved the win, the played like a team. GS choked under the pressure and couldn't get it done in three straight games.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

In the midst of this joyous Believeland night, I'd like to tip my hat to @DesolationRow and all of the forum's Warriors fans. Their dedication, hard work and "never say die" spirit was admirable. Despite coming up short, they still deserve to be called one of the best NBA teams of all time. Congrats on their historic year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I dunno, I was just having fun at JM for his predictions being wrong


 @Joel did the OKC one.
@Headliner did the 2-5 one.

I'm never wrong. Except that one time.

Hello @AlternateDemise btw.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I still feel among forwards, Dirk's legacy in the long run will outshine Lebron's


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

All that talk about Love being shit, and he played his best game of the finals tonight. The Cavs were +20 with him on the court. It will get overlooked by a lot of people, but his rebounding & defense were key in us winning tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

​


Stax Classic said:


> I still feel among forwards, Dirk's legacy in the long run will outshine Lebron's


MAVS?
@MrMister


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dirk is going to get the Euro boom and stretch 4 legacies, plus he's white, and that automatically makes your legacy bigger *coughbirdcough*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



JM said:


> @Joel did the OKC one.
> 
> @Headliner did the 2-5 one.
> 
> ...


Look, I acknowledge my L okay? Let me experience it in peace :mj2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

stax was right. the only explanation for this is that the warriors simply got fed up of deso's novellas. 

that being said, deso, you owe the forum one final analysis piece.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> ​
> MAVS?
> 
> @MrMister


DIRK 

MAVS

:mark:

wow Cavs won? nice swerve NBA.

edit: also holy fuck Cleveland needed that one. Congrats.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CAVS VS WARRIORS II. GAME 7. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ORACLE.*



Corey said:


> @Natecore probably broke his television. :lol


You're right. A motherfuckin ref bump in AJ vs Cena. Pissed.

And I came to peace a while ago that the cavs were winning this thing. The bargaining, anger and depression have long passed. 

Satan lives. Goodness is dead. This is proof.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GSW's Skynet got Lebron Connor'd. And Kyrees'd.

Time to take the superior model that will dominate the league for years back for some recoding.

THE HUMAN ELEMENT WINS AGAIN.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> Dirk is going to get the Euro boom and stretch 4 legacies, plus he's white, and that automatically makes your legacy bigger *coughbirdcough*


Yao Ming's and Iverson's legacy are bigger than they are. Maybe they are white too? *coughracebaitingcough*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Notorious :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll tell ya one thing, as a Wizards fan I don't want any damn bit of Barnes or Ezeli this summer. Someone else can go overpay those boys.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the fans of the Cleveland Cavaliers including @The Absolute, with whom I have lengthily discussed this series as well as great games and teams in the respective pasts of both Cleveland and the Bay Area. I see that he just mentioned me and I was just mentioning him anyway, haha.

This was a classic game. The atmosphere in Oracle Arena was stirring, rousing and electrifying. It was unlike any sporting event I have ever been to, and I have been to some humdingers. 

It's been a fun, historic season for the Warriors. It's always fun to watch new fans of a team be born as @CALΔMITY recently found herself baptized by the mesmerizing energy of Curry, Green, Thompson, et. al., just as I began staying up way too late for a little kid following the exploits of Hardaway, Richardson and Mullin. 

There is no way around it. This was a heartbreaking conclusion to the entire season. Every time "the best regular season team in NBA history," the 2015-'16 Warriors, are brought up going forward, so too will the point that that they were the first team to hold a commanding lead over the Cavaliers, 3-1, in the NBA Finals, to blow the series. 

Those final four minutes and forty seconds were a paradoxically brief yet endless microcosm of the series as a whole, with the Warriors pressing, "settling" as I now see Steph Curry accurately say in the postgame press conference remarks. Curry's behind-the-back pass, his repeated efforts to simply chuck up shots, the Warriors "settling" for three-pointers when they needed to attack the basket. 

Why a timeout was not called after the Irving three-pointer, which I knew was coming when he and Curry were switched on to one another, will remain a major question mark for me. The game had slowed down to a grinding halt. The Warriors were playing a sloppy, rushed offense. Not calling a timeout at that moment, to put together something in the half-court against the Cavs, squandered the utility inherent in the existence of the timeout. 

Harrison Barnes was awful in these past few games. It's sad as he is a thoroughly kind fellow for whom I have a great deal of respect as a young man but I hope some team provides an offer the Warriors only laugh at. Andre Iguodala was clearly banged up. Andrew Bogut gone. Steph Curry could not simply fly by dudes on the dribble. Curry could not shake Kevin Love or Tristan Thompson. Not enough The Warriors never seemed to fire on all cylinders following the Game 5 suspension of Draymond Green, whose Game 7 outing was spectacular.

LeBron James made a signature defensive play, blocking Iguodala's layup, flying through the air like Super Man. He played like Super Man playing basketball throughout this series, though, especially in the final three games of it. As I did with Kyrie Irving's play and "miracle shots" in Game 5 I found myself standing and applauding James's herculean performance. 

Right now I salute Cleveland's sports fans who get to do the dance upon reaching the top of the mountain. 

As awful as this collapse was from a Warriors fan's perspective, as painful as it will be to pick up the pieces and reset for the next campaign, to hear certain perorations among chattering talking heads who had either slyly or not-so-slyly endeavored to belittle last year's NBA Championship victory (which doesn't phase me personally but it was something that this team was vociferously angry about, and something they wanted to forever quash by repeating), and as disappointed as I am in my team, I will always think of the infinite number of highs, of joyous fun, of witnessing greatness on display. To see the Warriors not bring home another championship hurts but the final result is never the whole story for a fan.

At times like these, or, perhaps more accurately, when one's team is truly bad, as I have known the Warriors to be for the overwhelming majority of years on which I have been on this planet, one's mind retreats to some of the writings of G.K. Chesterton:



> My acceptance of the universe is not optimism, it is more like patriotism. It is a matter of primary loyalty. The world is not a lodging-house at Brighton, which we are to leave because it is miserable. It is the fortress of our family, with the flag flying on the turret, and the more miserable it is the less we should leave it. The point is not that this world is too sad to love or too glad not to love; the point is that when you do love a thing, its gladness is a reason for loving it, and its sadness a reason for loving it more.


Another way of putting it...

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :curry :dray :klay


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

@DesolationRow

They didn't call a timeout after the Kyrie 3 because the Cavs had their offensive personnel on the floor. GS got what they wanted on the ensuing possession, Curry 1 on 1 with Love. Love managed to play, possibly, the best defense of his career on that possession.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

That was beautiful @DesolationRow :mj2

Thanks for the mention. I may still be new as a fan (and to sports in general), but although i missed some games I had a lot of fun following what I could. I'll continue to back the Warriors through wins and losses. Through the "poser" and "bandwagoner" insults alike.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The fuckery if the Indians go on to win the World Series this year too.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

NBA referees are worse than the NFL ones. Lots of bad calls tonight. Just like how the Spurs got screwed this season. Who got paid under the table?

- Vic


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats on the Cavs for winning the finals, what a great comeback. Happy for the people of the city of Cleveland and the state of Ohio.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

If this isn't the perfect crossover for an NBA Championship & WF, I don't know what is:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744757620142006272


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> The fuckery if the Indians go on to win the World Series this year too.


Bruh if that happens, I'll have to be committed into a mental hospital because I'm liable to lose my fucking mind and go batshit.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazing Game 7. Great series. Very shocked the Warriors choked as that means their 73 wins have gone to waste. No one will care much about those wins anymore. They literally shot themselves out of the game in Game 7. Everyone was off except for Draymond Green. Festus Ezeli was awful out there with his playing time. I was hoping for him to help make a difference but all he did was miss shots and fouled Lebron. The Warriors couldn't score a bucket for the last 5 minutes of the game. Lebron's block on Iggy's layup was the key. Congrats to Lebron for finally delivering Cleveland that championship. Well deserved. 

Also, the other best moment of the night goes to Kevin Love for wearing that Austin 3:16 shirt. And he was seen holding his replica Stone Cold World Title Belt in the locker room as well. Awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> The fuckery if the Indians go on to win the World Series this year too.


No.... cleveland got theirs now let the Cubbies finally get theirs. Pleeeaaaassseee.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:salute to Lebron and co. Kyrie hit the dagger, but Lebron made me a fan. After 13 years. :mj2


Oh and I'm most happy for Love/Smith just for all the shit they went through to get here. Kyrie's game hasn't changed at all, but goddamn is he ever a fucking scorer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did not want them to win. Not even gonna lie. Don't have nothing against the city of Cleveland, in fact I know nothing about it. But I am a Bulls fan; ergo I don't like LeBron.

I've been vocal against the notion that Cleveland deserve a title stuff. You get what you deserve in sports unless you're cheated. Lord have mercy, they went and got what they deserved tonight. At 3-1 down, it would have been easier for Cleveland to say tell themselves they're up against a team that rivals the greatest ones in history, so losing wouldn't be shameful. They didn't do that. They fought. They rallied. They won. This is their title. This is the one they deserve.

Congrats to the fans and the city. And to LeBron. I didn't watch it, but from the comments and what I have read, he played like a man who would not take no for an answer. Don't like 'im. Sure as hell respect him a hell of a lot right now.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Showtime said:


> :salute to Lebron and co. Kyrie hit the dagger, but Lebron made me a fan. After 13 years. :mj2
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm most happy for Love/Smith just for all the shit they went through to get here. Kyrie's game hasn't changed at all, but goddamn is he ever a fucking scorer.








That defense Love played on Curry there will always stick out in my mind. In the biggest moment of his career, he stepped up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

play of the game. :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man ffs Curry went scoreless in the final 7 minutes of the game had like 3 points whole quarter, so many turnovers with ridiculous passes.

smh man smh.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Showtime said:


> play of the game. :banderas


Those people saying Kyrie would hurt the Cavs against the Warriors, and that Delly was a better matchup.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Randumo24 said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> They didn't call a timeout after the Kyrie 3 because the Cavs had their offensive personnel on the floor. GS got what they wanted on the ensuing possession, Curry 1 on 1 with Love. Love managed to play, possibly, the best defense of his career on that possession.


I figured that this was the reason but even with that matchup it seemed too important to not call a timeout for. The arena seemed to sense it as well. The Warriors had instilled zero confidence after having so many empty possessions throughout the quarter and especially down the stretch. The play just seemed to drone on and on with Curry dribbling. Was pretty upset at the way the Warriors were playing offensively at that point so that is doubtless coloring my perspective of that sequence but I definitely would have liked to have seen a timeout called. Ah, well.



CALΔMITY;60704321 said:


> That was beautiful @DesolationRow :mj2
> 
> Thanks for the mention. I may still be new as a fan (and to sports in general), but although i missed some games I had a lot of fun following what I could. I'll continue to back the Warriors through wins and losses. Through the "poser" and "bandwagoner" insults alike.


Don't let the supercilious sports sectarians get ya down! New fans are the lifeblood of sports and should be encouraged into the mad fray of fandom! :mark: :dray


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> I figured that this was the reason but even with that matchup it seemed too important to not call a timeout for. The arena seemed to sense it as well. The Warriors had instilled zero confidence after having so many empty possessions throughout the quarter and especially down the stretch. The play just seemed to drone on and on with Curry dribbling. Was pretty upset at the way the Warriors were playing offensively at that point so that is doubtless coloring my perspective of that sequence but I definitely would have liked to have seen a timeout called. Ah, well.


There will always be the "What ifs?", but what could Kerr draw up that you'd want more than Curry 1 on 1 vs Love?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bring on round 3 next year, no one is gonna stop either team before then.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well one could argue they shouldnt have even made it this year with that OKC/Warriors series 

West Conference is a motherfucker,


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

The Warriors left the finals without playing a single-one good game overall, maybe that regular season record hurt them in the long run, I don't know, I'm sure Draymond' suspension has been the key, I hope he learns from this.

And I'm so disappointed, I thought it was ours from the get-go, didn't expect any of this shit. Congrats to Lebron (of whom I've never been a fan but much respect), to Kyrie (who has proven he's a legit top-fifteen player of the league), and to all Cleveland fans that have been disappointed all of these years. 

I expect Golden State to be there next year too, hope they get ready.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Klay & Steph choked. If even one of them had an average game, Oakland would be planning a parade right now. instead of wallowing in tears. And like I said in the chatbox last night, the Bogut injury hurt the Warriors a lot more than I thought it would. Ezeli & Varejao were absolutely terrible, just flat out liabilities when they were on the floor. One could argue that Kerr inserting Ezeli back in the game during the 4th quarter cost them tonight.

But on to other things, who would've thought KEVIN LOVE would make the biggest defensive stop of the season

We'll get the rubber match next year and hopefully we have no major injuries or suspensions to hamper it like the first two

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Good morning from Believeland, Ohio.


----------

